#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-17
<Riddell> but it does give you the impression that you're in quake
<allee> convienced Okay I'll try
<Tonio-> allee: it is fully configurable
<allee> Riddell: quake? bah!  the OS/Dist is _the_ game.  Every half a year a new update with new levels to get used to and new (mis)features to fight with
<Riddell> touching Makefile.in's doesn't help
<Tonio-> allee: whow, 3.1 megs patch.....
<allee> Tonio-: one has to get used to it with auto* tools.  Nothing special :( :( :(  Hmm, maybe it's time to find the culprit and fix it with a 'touch'.
<allee> looks like Makefile.in are younger that Makefile.am. shit
<allee> have to look more closely
<Tonio-> allee: to be honnest I'm not a developper, and I now don't follow you ^_^
<Tonio-> so if you can find a solution, I will had it to the package, but I cannot search
<allee> If Makefile.in is older than Makefile.am it's rebuild, just like make rebuild .o when .cpp is more recent
<Riddell> Tonio-: I am a developer and I don't follow automake
<allee> Riddell: you know someone that knows automake?????  Coolo does count, he an alien
<allee> Tonio-: W: yakuake: script-not-executable ./usr/share/apps/yakuake/default/install.sh
<Tonio-> okay, changing this
<Tonio-> well, in any case, the 3.1 megs patch works fine :) if that can be called a good news ^^
<allee> Tonio-: not sure if the install.sh not installed and done during deb build (no idea what skins etc are used there)
<allee> s/not installed/should be installed at all/
<Tonio-> allee: it is indeed created during deb buil, but I personnaly see it with a 755 chmod.
<allee> Tonio:  rm -r debian/yakuake/./usr/share/applnk
<Tonio-> allee:  ??? has to be removed during clean  ?
<allee> no post make install.  It should be removed from deb.  the desktop file in /usr/share/applications/kde is enough
<Tonio-> allee: and how to perform this in rules ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: just add it under the dh_install link
<Riddell> line
<allee> oh, no cdbs ?
<Tonio-> Riddell: I use cdbs ;)
<Riddell> allee: it is cdbs
<allee> ah, seen it. Yes, you're right.
<allee> he, uses freedesktop convention in desktop file an installed it in old location
<Riddell> allee: that's quite common
<Riddell> for compatibility with old KDEs
<allee> how's still running kde < 3.2   *duck*
<allee> Tonio-: why do you use autotools.mk and not kde.mk?
<Tonio-> because it works with autotools.mk ;) hehe
<Tonio-> but I can change this
<Tonio-> allee: I think remembering kde.mk includes autotools.mk right ?
<allee> Tonio-: yes.
<allee> bah. auto*shit* runs also with kde.mk :(
<Tonio-> Riddell: touching all Makefile files worked for me :)
<Tonio-> so maybe that can be done via a cdbs patch right ?
<allee> Tonio-: not a patch but in rules
<Tonio-> okay, and, to learn, can you explain me the reason of why in rules allee  ?
<allee> Tonio-: try to remove the config.h in clean rule.
<allee> Tonio-: err forget it
<allee> patch changes file content, touch the timestamp.  and the timestamps is what make confuses.  Using empty dummy patches is a bit overkill just to touch a file
<Tonio-> okay, but to make touch before the installation, should that be in a "preinstall" file ?
<allee> Tonio-: long desc homepage: why the kde-apps url and not the official website?
<Tonio-> allee: because url was added when the program had no hoimepage, and that's already corrected
<allee> 'k
<allee> Tonio-: debian/README.Debian has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<allee> Tonio-: debian/README is enough.  dh_installdocs appends .debian
<Tonio-> allee: ok changed.
<Tonio-> allee: how do you perform a preinstall action with cdbs in rules ?
<Tonio-> never done that before so I might need a first example
<allee> cdbs doc on duckcorp had an example AFAIR
<Tonio-> k
<Tonio-> allee: I found, thanks a lot for your help ;)
<Tonio-> allee: It really help learning.
<allee> :)
<allee> More to come.  Hardcore stuff wait ... ;)
<Tonio-> allee: I must say your knowledge in packaging is quite..... amazing is the only word I can find
<allee> no!  there are much more and many more kownledgeable pkg out there
<allee> s/pkg/pkger/
<Tonio-> the problem is that I have the fealling that at a certain point, you cannot progress if you don't have knowledge in developpment
<Tonio-> and I don't want to become a developper in any way !
<allee> here it is! worse, worser: http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2005/qa-meeting-darmstadt/  'fixing autotools' video
<allee> AFAIR the first half is intro the second half discusses ways to fix, broken tarballs
<allee> of course I've forgotten the recommended way to fix auto* already
<Tonio-> allee: I'm looking but I don't think we have autotools errors actually....
<Tonio-> allee: package builds fine without any autotools dep :)
<allee> he, he!
<Tonio-> touching makefile.in of course
<Tonio-> ho ? sorry, was wrong, got an error at the last second... damn !
<allee> nevertheless timestamps are somehow crap.  I've found that subdirs file is missing in tarball. next 'bug' is configure.files maybe touch fixes it, but maybe it's too new then and other stuff gets rebuild.  Can't wait until autotools are replaced by bksys!
<Tonio-> allee: can wait until we get a "make_deb_from_tarball" function that works in any case ^_^
<allee> Tonio-: try to ominous perlmodule DWIW ;)
<Tonio-> okay builds fine with automake added....
<Tonio-> looking once again if I didn't miss anything and upload...
<Tonio-> Riddell: yakuake reuploaded, all your comments are (I assume) resolved, as allee ones...
<allee> Tonio-: at least someone got his work done.  Here vmware refuses my hoary CD :(
<Tonio-> hu ?
<Tonio-> I may help you maybe on that point
<Tonio-> maybe.... I'm using vmware a lot for my job
<Tonio-> but little question, why not using xen ?
<allee> Tonio-: Good question.  Lazy?  I have to use vmware windown because my boss uses it
<Tonio-> it is MUCH more powerfull
<allee> but windows and xen are still a no-no right?
<Tonio-> okay, what version are you using ? Windows or Linux ?
<Tonio-> windows ?
<allee> windows only when my boss has a problem for testing.
<Tonio-> allee: waiting for the next pentium generation it is no-no, right
<Tonio-> it'll be resolved with xen 3 and P4 VL
<Tonio-> about december.....
<allee> now I what a not-only-a-changeroot env for hoary, sarge, sid for testing 'my' kde pkgs
<allee> VL?
<Tonio-> think it is VL, let me check....
<allee> is this the virtualization support Intel plans for (future?) P4?
<Tonio-> Vanderpool, commonly called VL
<Tonio-> ;)
<Tonio-> I was searching for the real name
<Tonio-> xen will make usage of the P4 Vanderpool
<Tonio-> that's exactly this allee yep. I saw a demo, and that works great !
<allee> ah. So nothing for laptops yet or is it planed for Pention-M too?
<Tonio-> anyway, what kind of error do you get with vmware ?
<allee> fixed it a second ago.  Using the iso instead of the cd worked
<Tonio-> allee: unfortunatly no.... anyway, virtualisation doesn't target laptops in the first place ;)
<allee> Problem was that it tried to boot from net and when I press escape it told me no bootable cd
<Tonio-> allee: nice you found ;)
<allee> but I've intalled 3 hoary systems with this cd already
<Tonio-> that can be a portmapping issue....
<allee> maybe the automounter confuses vmware.  I tried unmounting but and restart vmware.  No go ..
<allee> Portmapping?  I created a fresh 'other 2.6 linux' vmware machine.  So no OS (hoary) yet
<Tonio-> stupid question but did you correctly configured the cdrom mapping in your virtual machine ? forgetting this already happened to me so....
<allee> vmware used /dev/cdrom with points to /dev/hdc  (that's correct)
<Tonio-> I was talking of the cdmapping in order to boot your virtual machine on the physical cdrom
<allee> I'll later try what happens when I boot vmware-windoof
<Tonio-> yep that sounds correct
<allee> ~ach/.vmware/preferences was owned by root.  Strange
<Tonio-> allee: react as a system administrator (like me) "dunno why it works, but, shit, it works, that's the point !!"
<Tonio-> typically what you have to say when working on ms systems ;)
<allee> yeah. I'll chown and ignor the why ;)
<allee> ah, that's why I'm not used to it ;)
<Tonio-> and give the perfect explanation : "I had a problem, burt resolved it modifing jeys in the registry"
<allee> Tonio-: has breezy xen support?
<Tonio-> nobody will never ask for more explanation in front of this ;)
<allee> lol
<Tonio-> allee: well debian sarge has, so I assume breezy will do the job yep
<allee> hmm, maybe time to put xen on my list to check more carefully.
<Tonio-> I installed a xen server this week using debian sarge testing and precompiled binaries
<Tonio-> I didn't recompile it cause this is what create the most problems
<allee> I currently have a box with bootable sarge, sid, hoary, breezy and suse partions. But rebooting is annoying (if a chroot /os/<of-my-choide> is not enough
<Tonio-> and if you want an easier doc, I may send it to you, cause the official one is...... pain in the ass, really ;)
<Tonio-> what is amasing with xen is that you can create a virtual machine whithout installing a system ;)
<allee> uh!!!
<Tonio-> simply copying files from the host system and booting it using one of the givens kernels ;)
<Tonio-> I did like that and it works like a charm ;)
<allee> please send my the simple doc
<Tonio-> and you are not obliged to use a virtual disk, physicall partition does the job hehehe
<Tonio-> let me check, I may have it but it is in french....
<Tonio-> to give you an idea, simply
<Tonio-> you install debian sarge on a partition
<allee> already done;)
<Tonio-> then create a new one, formatting in ext3
<Tonio-> mounting and copying /usr, /bin, /etc and I don't have the full list in my head ;)
<allee> no pb
<Tonio-> unmounting, and creating the virtual machine config file, choosing a kernel to boot it and that's it hehe
<Tonio-> xen is M.A.G.I.C
<Tonio-> also, if you want something really optimised, I would suggest installing debian from the webinstall iso, and don't install any complementary package
<allee> Tonio-: sounds like my already installed sid, hoary, breezy partitions can be reused by xen 'as is'
<Tonio-> that'll give you a 200 megs system
<Tonio-> allee: technically, you can boot your secondary systems wihout changing anything yes ;)
<Tonio-> need modifications if it is fedora
<allee> fedora what's that?
<Tonio-> fedora core.....
<Tonio-> don't know it ?
<allee> :)
<Tonio-> ah oki irony ;)
<Tonio-> and I would recommand to clean /etc/network/interfaces
<allee> I know about it but last time I tried it it was still called redhat
<Tonio-> network parameters and virtual network card is to be set in the virtual machin's conf
<Tonio-> let me poweron my laptop
<Tonio-> fedora is a quite good experimental system
<Tonio-> but completly messup for home use
<allee> how does one handle 2 Xserver some running in e,g. breezy and one in hoary?
<Tonio-> I'm gonna send you my doc in french, maybe you can use a translator ? the is not much text and it is not complicated french.....
<Tonio-> allee: you can run 2, 3 or 4 systems
<Tonio-> booting on different kernel versions
<Tonio-> not a problem
<allee> Tonio-: yeah, but there's only one display
<Tonio-> all you have to do is create several config files and config xen to autostart each of them
<Tonio-> allee: you will not see the display....... VNC
<allee> ah vnc
<Tonio-> or remote session using X
<Tonio-> or open terminal server ;)
<Tonio-> you have the choice
<allee> :)
<Tonio-> but xen is designed to build servers, so the graphical problems are..... ignored ;)
<allee> Tonio-: my problem is X because I need to test pkgs in sarge,sid,hoary (running breezy natively)
<Tonio-> allee: use X on the main system
<Tonio-> and no X on virtualised ones
<allee> and then vnc to the different running OS.  sounds good.
<Tonio-> yep, but I hope you have a lot of RAM if you wanna have X on each system.....
<Tonio-> you email allee  ?
<Tonio-> sending you the doc
<allee> ach@mpe.mpg.de
<Tonio-> ....................................................in french........
<allee> no problem I'll find someone here
<Tonio-> you might be able to understand the main part...
<Tonio-> also I don't explain how to make usage of dhcp in virtual machines, ut you may find that on the official doc
<Tonio-> allee: mail sent
<allee> dhcp should be no challenge, when I get the idea how the virtual hardware is defined
<allee> thx
<Tonio-> I think you just have to change network options by dhcp = "dhcp" or something like that in the VM conf file and that's it
<Tonio-> but I never use it...... servers gnerally are not using dhcp ;)
<allee> 'k
<allee> grmbl. hoary find no partionable disk in vmware
<Tonio-> arf.....
<Tonio-> are you using physicall partition or virtual disk ?
<allee> no via file (max 6 GB, not prealloc)
<Tonio-> allee: why not trying breezy ?
<allee> no need. My laptop runs already breezy
<Tonio-> hum........
<Tonio-> are vmware tools available for debian ?
<Tonio-> that might help :)
<allee> good question
<Tonio-> but anyway, you need to install the system to install it in it, so forget that for the moment ;)
<allee> only vmware xorg module
<Tonio-> did you emulate a sata or ide disk ?
<allee> Tonio-: scsi.
<Tonio-> that can be the issue ;)
<Tonio-> why not trying to emulate ide ?
<allee> sorry my disk is p-ata ide
<Tonio-> sounds correct......
<allee> vmware chooses an scsi disk
<Tonio-> can't you change to ide ? (didn't use vmware linux for a long moment....)
<allee> me never installed linux in vmware up to now
<Tonio-> according to what I remember you can set the disk type and I assume "generic scsi" isn't the best thing for hoary
<allee> (because wine is not perfect with work and pp)
<Tonio-> but is vmware running on windows or linux ?
<allee> vmware runs in breezy
<Tonio-> have a guy ?
<allee> ?
<Tonio-> gui
<Tonio-> :)
<allee> yeah. Using konversation without problem ;)
<Tonio-> not understading ;)
<Tonio-> do you have a gui for vmware ?
<allee> ah, yes.
<Tonio-> okay, isn't it possible to create an ide virtual disk for your virtual machine ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: I'm going to just upload yakthing unless you have any objections, it won't get in otherwise (and may well not get in anyway)
<Tonio-> Riddell: I assume the package is correct because I applyed all u=you commented and all allee did so, you of course can
<Tonio-> Riddell: I should have talk to you about it before ;) sorry
<Tonio-> Riddell: concerning the bootsplash, I'll perform something tomorrow, I done tests toonight, but it is difficult to find convincing colors.....
<Riddell> Tonio-: it's too late
<Tonio-> hu ?
<Riddell> everything is frozen solid now except maybe universe
<Tonio-> damn........... I thought tomorrow was okay.........
<Riddell> (universe isn't frozen but I don't know if NEW will be processed)
<Riddell> so did I actually, means my fix for antialiasing on kdm won't get in
<Tonio-> sorry, really !
<Riddell> not your fault
<Tonio-> if I had known that I would have focused on ksplash......
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> btw that usplash is too dark imho
<Riddell> Tm_T: shoosh
<Tm_T> =)
<Tonio-> Tm_T: too dark and "dirty" compared to ubuntu's one
<Tm_T> Tonio-: I'm talking about ubuntu's one
<Tonio-> Tm_T: I find ubuntu's one okay except that black background isn't the choice I would have done
<Tm_T> uh, dizy
<Tm_T> Tonio-: well, brown in black is too dark imho
<Tm_T> but ignore me, I'm just old fart and dizzy atm
<Riddell> that's what happens when you only have 16 colours
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> true
<Riddell> Windows does the same (and they use too many gradients to there's lots of dithering)
<Tonio-> the problem is that black background gives the filling to be "in a shell with an image on the top"
<Tm_T> heh
<Riddell> well I think I'm off to bed, full attendance tomorrow please for CD testing!
<Tonio-> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=1380&d=1118768544
<Tm_T> Riddell: sleep well, you're precious
<allee> nite Riddell 
<Tonio-> this, even with 16 colors and a limited resolution would have been nicer to me, but well.....
<Tonio-> nite Riddell 
<Tm_T> Tonio-: yes, but people like me prefer grey on black
<Tm_T> too much Konsole/irssi ;)
<Tonio-> arf ;)
<allee> Tonio-: I missed the had setting.  removed scsi, added ide now hoary install basesystem...
<Tonio-> anyway, do you know why they have choosen usplash instead of splashy ?
<Tonio-> splashy isn't 640 480 limited, isn't 16 colors limited......
<Tonio-> allee: nice ;)
<Tm_T> those limits arent even bad
<Tonio-> Tm_T: with splashy you can use 1280 1024 16M colors and the configuration is a little xml file, so I must say I don't understand unless there are technical points I don't know
<Tm_T> uuuh
<Tm_T> Tonio-: agreed now
<Tm_T> =)
<Tonio-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<Tonio-> look at that
<Tonio-> so if there is a good reason for the usplash choice, I would like to know it ^^
<Riddell> Tonio-: I assume there is since, as I say, Windows does the same
<Riddell> ask sladen or mjg59
<Riddell> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyTestPlan
<Tonio-> Riddell: no need to disturb them, the response is certainly already given on ubuntuforums, but I didn't took the time to search.
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'll perform a test tomorrow at about twelve, but not more, crazy day in perspective...... (jboss + ejbca certification server to build whithin xen...)
<allee> Tonio-: you xen doc is instructive even without understanding french.  Examples tell more than 1000 works.
<allee> only point is AFAIU the kernel in a xen domain has to be build for 'arch' xen.  So standard breezy, sid etc kernels don't do.  but that now a big deal to modify kernel config and rebuild.
<allee> nite
<Lathiat> Riddell: about?
<Lathiat> Riddell: shouldnt the system menu -> settings open the same thing as "system settings" in the K menu
<Lathiat> Riddell: the settings:/ that the system -> settings brings up seems to be a subset of kmenu->system settings at any rate
<Lathiat> Riddell: also under user account, if i try change my image, it says the administrator has disabled that
<CaiN_SA> while your on the system settings
<CaiN_SA> the window it works in is bugged
<CaiN_SA> if i run the network config tool in there 
<CaiN_SA> the window doesnt lock the size and i cant click on the buttons for admin mode or anything
<Lathiat> CaiN_SA: "network settings" ?
<CaiN_SA> ya
<Lathiat> works for me
<CaiN_SA> see the window is > 1024 here
<CaiN_SA> and i cant resize it
<CaiN_SA> refuses to move
<Lathiat> resizes to the right size for me
<CaiN_SA> what network config is used in kubuntu ?
<Lathiat> does disallow resizing tho
<CaiN_SA> maby i got wrong tool installed
<CaiN_SA> can you tell me the app name?
<CaiN_SA> i got this : knetworkconf
<Lathiat> i dunn
<Lathiat> o
<Lathiat> how do i find out
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> thats the one
<Lathiat> there also seems to be a bug with some of the settings things
<Lathiat> if you hit show all
<Lathiat> and it asks to save
<Lathiat> if you hit apply
<Lathiat> th ething goes back but that config page is reloaded in the background somewhere
<Lathiat> and as such you cant open it again
<Lathiat> and i knwo its reloaded as when i do it with the network one it does the "detecting platform" thing again
<CaiN_SA> Lathiat, what resolution you running ?\
<CaiN_SA> Lathiat, and it doesnt happen in kcontrol
<Lathiat> CaiN_SA: 1680x1050
<CaiN_SA> ya see Lathiat 
<CaiN_SA> i think thats why
<CaiN_SA> i recon it goes bigger than 1024x768 by default
<CaiN_SA> and then i cant reach the buttons ;/
<Tonio-> morning
<\sh> moins
<Tonio-> hum......... anyone dist-upgraded this morning ?
<Tonio-> what is this font decoration on the desktop ??? It's almost unreadable if you have a dark wallpaper.....
<sebas> Tonio-: Did you enable the shadow?
<Tonio-> let me check.... fresh install I didn't enable anything ;)
<Tonio-> I think it is activated yes....
<Tonio-> sebas: just look at this :
<Tonio-> http://planetemu.net/temp/capture8.png
<Tonio-> with my laptop screen it is, well......... unreadable, even if there is a kind of shadow on fonts
<sebas> http://vizzzion.org/~sebas/tmp/hmm.png It looks this way over here.
<sebas> That's readable on pretty much every backgroundcolor
<Tonio-> I had that before upgrading ;)
<Tonio-> okay, I assume it is a local problem..... I'll change the font config, juste wanted to be sure if wasn't by default cause that couse have create a little problem ;)
<sebas> Hmmm :)
<Tonio-> sebas: in fact I had a problem using adept during fonts and xorg conf....
<sebas> ow ... maybe reinstalling the respective packages helps? (wild guess)
<Tonio-> debconf frontend doesn't seem to work ine actually
<Tonio-> I removed libqt-perl tio prevent from using this...
<OculusAquilae> Tonio-: i dont have good font shadow an desktop too (but white letters)
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: I have white letters on my desktop ;)
<Tonio-> due to yesterday's update
<Tonio-> but today's upgrade on my laptop gives me another kind of strange result....
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: the question is "how to config back to old config ?" in kde
<OculusAquilae> a better question would be, why there was a change (KDE-update to 3.4.3 perhaps)
<Tonio-> need to ask Riddell for this.....
<Tonio-> 1 day before releasing....... damn ! it was so perfect until now ;)
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: if you wanna change the color I may know where it is
<Tonio-> but concerning the shadow I don't see..... only activate or deactivate option.
<OculusAquilae> its not a problem at my pc
<OculusAquilae> have the blue standard background
<Tonio-> sebas: did you upgrade this morning ?
<OculusAquilae> lets say it was quite perfect :)
<Tonio-> the only important thing is that it is correct on a fresh install....
<Tonio-> if the problem is only on beta breezy upgraded, that'll only concern geeks ^_^
<CaiN_SA> waaas Riddell 
<CaiN_SA> i need to know how he makes kubuntu-usplash thing boot instead of normal one
<sebas> Tonio-: Just did, no problems here. (Apart from xorg not wanting to restart because it took a random xorg.conf file from /home/sebas, which is weird).
<Tonio-> CaiN_SA: I assume he has played with alternative settings....
<Tonio-> CaiN_SA: type this : "sudo update alternatives --all" and have a look...
<Tonio-> you can select the usplash you want and many other things, like which java to use etc....
<Tonio-> sebas: okay I note that, I'll consider it as a local problem, and wil check ;)
<Tonio-> CaiN_SA: sudo update-alternatives --all -> that's better ;)
<CaiN_SA> i just found it thx
<Tonio-> CaiN_SA: welcome
<amu> Riddell: awake? 
<Riddell> amu: yes
<amu> http://amu.debian.net/tmp/Bildschirmphoto1.png :) next is, problem with kdepim and gpg 
<Tm_T> amu: nice load ;)
<amu> no gpg-agent by default installation 
<amu> Tm_T: yeah, i never thought, i've a accu on my desk :) 
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> too late to fix problems :(
<Riddell> everyone test CDs!
<amu> Riddell: tested the last -rc- version on ppc. upgrade to 3.4.3, kmail isnt working 
<Riddell> we need the current CDs tested
<amu> dvd/20051007 ? also
<Riddell> no, DVDs havn't been made yet
<amu> 20051012.1 for the liveCD and 20051012 as install ? 
<Riddell> yep
<amu> ok, syncing them
<Riddell> cool
<amu> i can test amd64 and ppc 
<Riddell> who has an amd64?
<Riddell> awooga :)
<OculusAquilae> me
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: able to test the current CDs?
<amu> Riddell: today after 19.00 :)
<amu> Riddell: start an DVD build, i can test them 2 
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: i'll download both, and try to get both testet
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: where can I find them (live-cd?
<OculusAquilae> ok found :)
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: url please ?
<OculusAquilae> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu
<Tonio-> hytoric is on another machine I don't have access at the moment
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: thanks
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20051012.1/  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051012/
<OculusAquilae> hope it fits on my hard drive :)
<amu> Riddell: tested, kmail's gpg part does not work at all
<amu> no kde gpg-backend, pgp-agent, pinentry, gpgsm are lost in space :(
<amu> Laden des Abgleich Teils fehlgeschlagen.
<amu> Bibliotheksdatei <b>libmultisynkpart.la</b> ist ber Ihren PATH nicht auffindbar.
<Riddell> yeah, i know
<amu> ok, also the icon is not there 
<amu> Bibliotheksdatei <b>libknodepart.la</b> ist ber Ihren PATH nicht auffindbar.
<amu> in rss feed i found kubuntu :) 
<OculusAquilae> nice
<amu> it points to http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss
<amu> but doesnt exist
<jpatrick> that's not working in Kontact for some reason...
<amu> Riddell: could you add also Kubuntu-forum-DE http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php/forum.php?req=rss
<aeig> why isnt a usb stick shown in media:/ ? after inserting a stick, konqueror opens a non existent device.
<Tonio-> aeig: already saw that, and this is a problem with the key...
<Tonio-> I personaly had to delete and recreate partitions on it
<aeig> Tonio-: it worked 1 week ago
<aeig> another problem. after using the "Tool Contiguous Select" Tool in krita 2 times successively. krita crash
<apokryphos> Riddell: for making the amd64 packs from the i386 ones is much work required? I'm runnin' 64-bit now
<amu> sent 774 bytes  received 4329713986 bytes  727866.65 bytes/sec
<Tonio-> can anyone remind me where to post comments after an installation ?
<jpatrick> Tonio-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyPreviewComments ?
<Tonio-> jpatrick: not that one.... I remember Riddell posting yesterday a url for today's testing reporting...
<Tonio-> but I'm not on the same machine so don't have logs
<Tonio-> anyway, Am I the only one who has seen "knoppix" as computer's name default suggestion ?
<amu> "knoppix"
<amu> ?
<Tm_T> eeh
<Tonio-> I couldn't beleive it but during the installation process, the suggested name was "knoppix", yes... and I'm not drunk at all....
<amu> :) did you setuped net net manually ?
<Tonio-> no, dhcp by default
<amu> s/net net/your net 
<amu> maybe the ip you got revolvs revers to knoppix.
<Tonio-> If I have time toonight I'll perform the installation again... I read it three time to be sure not to dreaming...
<Tonio-> hum let me check...
<Tonio-> amu: 60.100.168.192.in-addr.arpa     name = knoppix ^_^
<Tonio-> okay I didn't knew it was performing a reverse..... but what on earth is that..... I'm the only one with linux out there....
<Tonio-> so back to real problems....
<amu> yep a lookup will done, as suggested hostname   
<Tonio-> koffice-i18n-** isn't download and installed with the rest of choosen language component
<Tonio-> resulting krita is in english by default....
<Riddell> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyTestPlan
<Tonio-> ah thanks Riddell ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: how are your elite gimp skillz?
<amu> Riddell: the DVD are ready ?  
<Tonio-> gimp ??? I am very far from beeing a good graphist, but anyway, do have something to ask for Riddell ??? ^^
<Tonio-> Are you talking about kubuntu usplash ?
<Riddell> amu: kamion doesn't seem to have made dvds yet for ubuntu or kubuntu
<amu> I'm 1,5h more in the office later it will be difficult to download all dvd iso :)  
<Riddell> amu: I think it takes that long to make a DVD image so I guess you won't have them in time
<Riddell> Tonio-: I'm wondering if any of these can be touched up to use as a publicity photo http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kubuntu-gurl/images.html
<amu> Riddell: *g* that looks embarrassing :D  
<Tonio-> Riddell: hum........... I never felt comfortable with photos..... only manipulating "abstract" images in fact !
<Tonio-> Riddell: this is a little bit more complicated than building a little icon ;)
<Riddell> it just needs her chopped out from the background, but I'm not sure the best way to do that
<Riddell> I like 387
<Tonio-> okay let me check
<Tonio-> I know photoshop better than gimp, but I may found...
<Tonio-> Riddell: 387 is okay, but the kubuntu cd is maybe a bit too little
<Riddell> you think people will be interested in the CD? :)
<Tonio-> ^^
<amu> Riddell: yes ;)
<apokryphos> no cover change for breezy? :-O
<amu> she definitiv need new trousers :D 
<amu> btw. i've about 10 "original CD's left 
<Riddell> amu: they're rare, sign them and sell them on ebay as collecters items
<Riddell> apokryphos: cover?
<Tonio-> Riddell: making tests with 387 and krita
<apokryphos> same as hoary, no?
<Riddell> apokryphos: what do you mean by cover?
<apokryphos> the case for the CD
<Riddell> I havn't made CD covers yet
<amu> Riddell: *g* one ask about a signed CD   
<Riddell> but they'll be different from hoary
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> Riddell: I was wondering, does building things just for specific architecture require anything out of my league? 8)
<apokryphos> I think it would be nice to have 3.5b packs for 64-bit too
<amu> another good thing i relocated last  Week now my car plate "KDE 3456" would be possible  
<Riddell> apokryphos: nope
<Riddell> amu: that'll be the next publicity photo then :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: apt-get source foo; apt-get build-dep foo; cd foo-<tab>; debuild
<apokryphos> ah yes, all patches applied; nice. Will make a chroot now
<Riddell> hello guinsel, aeig 
<Riddell> Tm_T: want to have a go at it on these kubuntu-girl photos?
<amu> *g* booked
<Tm_T> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> Tm_T: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kubuntu-gurl/images.html
<Riddell> 387 to 391 are the ones that could work
<Tm_T> Riddell: so I just cut out background?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> :)
<guinsel> hi
<guinsel> Riddell
<Tonio-> Riddell: any news concerning yakuake's upload
<jpatrick> wb apokryphos 
<apokryphos> hi
<apokryphos> Riddell: seems like I'm not able to get the source.. I thought that would've been independent of architecture
<Riddell> Tonio-: still in NEW queue
<Riddell> apokryphos: source should be there, just need the deb-src line in sources.list
<apokryphos> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/391259
<Riddell> apokryphos: it's moved, add packages in the URL after kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> apokryphos: and are you using deb-src instead of deb in sources.list?
<apokryphos> I had 'em both
<apokryphos> will remove the plain deb
<apokryphos> voila; thanks
<OculusAquilae> ok testing amd64 live-cd
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: tell us when it's working
<Tonio-> Riddell: I may have something but it'll not be perfect if you dont place a background behind.....
<Tonio-> it is quite impossible concerning hair for example
<apokryphos> Riddell: what should I do for gpg key? Should I be altering the changelog?
<Riddell> apokryphos: no need to sign upless you're uploading to the ubuntu archives
<Riddell> Tonio-: we'll place a background behind it
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> Riddell: let me finished with the cd (left foot causing a little problem....)
<apokryphos> Riddell: oh ok; how shall I tackle the debsign failing then?
<Riddell> apokryphos: ignore it :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: but it stops the debuild
<apokryphos> "fatal error"
<Oculus_breezy-li> until now, nothing not working on breezy live-cd amd64
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's fine, it's the last thing that happens, if it reaches there it's a good sign
<Riddell> Oculus_breezy-li: rocking
<Riddell> Oculus_breezy-li: are you able to test the install CD?
<Oculus_breezy-li> Riddell: is it normal, that theres no kde-frontend of OOo2?
<Riddell> Oculus_breezy-li: there should be
<Riddell> Oculus_breezy-li: oh, maybe not on amd64
<Riddell> amd64 probably still has oo 1
<Riddell> 64 bit issues still
<Oculus_breezy-li> no, its OOo2
<Oculus_breezy-li> openoffice.org2-kde is installed, but OOo doesn't have the kde-UI
<Riddell> hmm
<Oculus_breezy-li> maybe a Problem of 64-bit
<Oculus_breezy-li> but I think on my (old) installed system was a kde-ui
<Tm_T> Riddell: there's my first version: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu-gurlie-01.png
<Tm_T> yrrh, shaky, food and caffeine ->
<Riddell> yeah, there's no openoffice.org2-kde package for amd64
<Oculus_breezy-li> Riddell: not?
<Riddell> Tm_T: hay, that's really good
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> but, is it good anough?
<Oculus_breezy-li> Tm_T: it is 
<Tm_T> good
<Oculus_breezy-li> very good :)
<Tm_T> very well, food and caffeine ;) ->
<Oculus_breezy-li> ok now rebooting, burning install-cd and testing
<OculusAquilae> first i'll look in amd64 OOo, if theres a kde-ui :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: there is no openoffice.org2-kde package for amd64
<Riddell> need to ask doko why not
<OculusAquilae> k
<OculusAquilae> maybe that this was the problem, why it was crashing on amd64 as there was one
<OculusAquilae> hope so
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/bla.png
<Tonio-> I hope that will fit your needs....
<Tonio-> big fight with hair....
<Riddell> Tonio-: dood, you rock
<Tm_T> Tonio-: too good :p
<Tonio-> it is not perfect everywhere but well..... that's the best I can do with a touchpad ;)
* Tonio- really thinks about byuing one of those mini-mice for laptops.....
<OculusAquilae> uhh you have done this with a touchpad 
<Tonio-> yep
<OculusAquilae> wow :-)
<Tonio-> like adept's icons ^_^
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Tonio-: you're some kind of monster
<Tonio-> Tm_T: just using a touchpad for a very long time that's all :)
<Tonio-> but I think I'll buy a little mouse one of those days
<OculusAquilae> I have one of these Trackpoints, I like them
<Tm_T> you should
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: like on IBM laptops ???
<OculusAquilae> yes, but its a HP 
<Tonio-> I love this too :)
<Tonio-> but my laptop doesn't have this....
<Tonio-> I never felt more comfortable than with IBM laptop... sad they are that ugly !
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> i don't see a Problem there
<Tonio-> but well Krita is really, really unstable..... I tried first with it and got about 4 craches before starting GIMP...
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: well take a 6 years old laptop, and a recent one, go at 3 meters and try to see a difference.....
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: amd 64 live-cd: my mp3-player doesn't appear in media:/ and the foulder opened by kde doesn't work
<OculusAquilae> Tonio-: tried Krita of koffice 1.4.2?
<OculusAquilae> its more stable
<Tonio-> I'll try ;)
<Tm_T> OculusAquilae: not enough, I crashed it in 5s :p
<Tonio-> it is very recent also, we may try a few months before judging
<Tonio-> koffice generally really needs improvement.....*
<Tonio-> all applications in it are good, but none of them can be called excellent
<Tonio-> it misses a reference application
<seaLne> reference application?
<Tonio-> one that would be the best in its category....
<OculusAquilae> Tonio-: I think the next major release will bei "excellent"
<seaLne> ah
<Tonio-> krita doesn't compare to gimp
<Tonio-> karbon doesn't compare to inkscape
<OculusAquilae> kwrite is not as good as OOo writer etc
<Tonio-> and you can do the same for every application of the suite....
<Tonio-> it is a good suite, but needs to go one level upper
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: I hope next release will be, I could then avoid using gtk apps....
<OculusAquilae> hope for koffice 2.0 :-)
<jpatrick> yeah
<OculusAquilae> or 1.5 I hope (or is no 1.5 planned)
<Riddell> I think there will be a 1.5 in january
<Riddell> so dapper
<OculusAquilae> would be nice to have koffice as standard office
<jpatrick> should have it?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: amd 64 live-cd: my mp3-player doesn't appear in media:/ and the foulder opened by kde doesn't work -- known?
<jpatrick> OculusAquilae: yep...
<jpatrick> on KubuntuForums at least
<OculusAquilae> it mounts as /media/H300 and kde looks for it somewhere else
<OculusAquilae> wouldn't be nice to have this in a RELEASE 
<OculusAquilae> Riddell Error- artsmessage -- Sound server fatal error: cpu overload -- but sound works
<OculusAquilae> also this kcontrol problem ( or is it fixed ? 9
* seaLne wishes the installer had a cancel button when its testing repositories
<Tonio-> have to go, see ya !
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ok, now testing install cd
<seaLne> kubuntu blue bootsplash is much nicer than ubuntu one :)
<OculusAquilae> seaLne: it is :-)
<seaLne> just installing todays 386 cd
<OculusAquilae> i install amd64 one at the moment
<seaLne> i'd try the ppc one aswell except the last time i tried it it killed my mac :(
<Riddell> seaLne: thanks
<seaLne> when is kubuntu release planned?
<jpatrick> tomorrow I think
<seaLne> i wasn't sure if it might be later
<Riddell> tomorrow it is
<apokryphos> Riddell: arts+kdelibs all fine, but on kdebase: http://pastebin.com/391345
<seaLne> hmm does debtags try to download stuff when its installed?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<seaLne> grr another thing to kill
<Riddell> apokryphos: evil
* apokryphos plays daunting ultima evil music
<jpatrick> OculusAquilae: KOffice 1.5 Final will be out in Febuary
<OculusAquilae> ah nic
<OculusAquilae> e
<jpatrick> see: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/koffice-1.5-release-plan.html
<OculusAquilae> ah alpha 1 in November :-)
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> :D
<OculusAquilae> something to play :-)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: Kontact doesn't find libknodepart.la
<OculusAquilae> and libmultisyncpart.la
<OculusAquilae> but haven't testet it with live-cd (shame on me)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: known
<OculusAquilae> not solved hm
<OculusAquilae> the rest works
<seaLne> bah kmobiletools is still not in breezy
<OculusAquilae> why not removed from kontact?
<Riddell> seaLne: not packaged properly yet http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=567
* Riddell pokes seaLne into becoming a MOTU
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: the rest is ok
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: I didn't have time to investigate why they are appearing there
<OculusAquilae> oh i've said that already :-)
<seaLne> Riddell: that was actually the package i had thought about doing but someone had already started it
<OculusAquilae> does that mean, that I have to do more for dapper :-)
<Riddell> seaLne: you can fix all his problems if you want to :)
<seaLne> i thought that would be rude
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: you've tested both install and live for sanity?
<Riddell> amd64
<OculusAquilae> yes
<Riddell> seaLne: first with a good package wins I guess
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: great, thanks
<Riddell> bad news people, all new live CDs up and need testing
<author-psi> bad news? oO ;)
<Riddell> and new install CDs on their way
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: can you test the new live CD for amd64?
<seaLne> bah
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: do an rsync
<Riddell> seaLne: can you do powerpc?
<seaLne> i abit scared to risc the remaining mac
<Riddell> understandable that
<seaLne> i'll try the live
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: my fresh (and also old installs doesn't automatically go to ALT+F7, they stay at console 1
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ok 
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: you know how to rsync?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: not exacly
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: see KubuntuFiles for the URL and s/i386/amd64/
<OculusAquilae> was nearly doing rsync --help :-)
<Riddell> download should take about 5 minutes
<Riddell> run that command in the directory you have the old ISO in
<OculusAquilae> ok thanks
<OculusAquilae> do you have an idea why he is not going to the X-Server and stay an console 1 (on 2 of 3 installations)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae, seaLne: no need to test that live CD, it's not the final one
<OculusAquilae> that means waiting :-) ??
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: yep, another couple of hours I'm afraid
<OculusAquilae> k
<OculusAquilae> so I can work on katapult :-)
<Riddell> of course :)
<seaLne> in that case i'll go home :)
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<sebas> Riddell: Isn't ksysv superflouous now?
<sebas> And: Is it a known bug that gpg ceased to work with kmail?
<hunger> sebas: works for me... just decrypted a mail.
<sebas> Hm
<sebas> Here the gpgme plugins in kmail's configuration are greyed out, I've used it all the time. ...
<hunger> sebas: Same here... it did decrypt that mail though:-(
* hunger registered his gpg key with launchpad.
<sebas> I don't see any sign of an e-mail being signed, the buttons in kmail's compose window are greyed out.
<hunger> sebas: You are right!
<hunger> sebas: I am using webmailers most of the time right now... hadn't even noticed that yet:-(
<sebas> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17546
<hunger> sebas: Damn! And I was just happy that in breezy everything works;-)
<Riddell> new install CDs up
<Riddell> sebas: it is superflouous, as is kuser, but I didn't get a chance to remove them
<Riddell> sebas: it is known, but too late to fix, I'll try and get a fix in updates as soon as possible
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: could you test the new install ISO CD
<Riddell> on amd64
<sebas> Riddell: :(
<sebas> When will the packages go out?
<Riddell> sebas: packages?
<sebas> breezy :)
<sebas> A.k.a. releasedate.
<Riddell> tomorrow
<sebas> Ow, ok. You're probably busy then :)
<sebas> Thanks anyway.
<OculusAquilae> ok
<OculusAquilae> i'll test them
<OculusAquilae> 20051012.1 
<apokryphos> Riddell: anything I should/could do? 
<Riddell> apokryphos: what architectures can you test?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: yep.  do an rsync
<apokryphos> ( Riddell: that was re: kdebase debuild)
<apokryphos> but I guess I could test if there's something
<Riddell> apokryphos: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051012.1/
* apokryphos goes for amd64 live
<apokryphos> oop, only installs
<seaLne> apokryphos: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20051012.2/ seperate location
<apokryphos> ok thanks
<OculusAquilae> its the same than current right?
<Riddell> sebas: not live
<Riddell> seaLne: not live
<Riddell> please test this install ** http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051012.1/  
<Riddell> ** don't test live yet, another one is yet to be built
<apokryphos> ack, can't test installs unfortunately -- no free partitions
<apokryphos> I'll wait on the lives
<Riddell> apokryphos: no idea about your compile currently I'm afraid, it's a nasty pic error to state the obvious
<OculusAquilae> ok installing
<OculusAquilae> who has the bandwidth to test the dvds?
<Lathiat> kubuntu dvds?
<OculusAquilae> or don't we test them
<Lathiat> hrm
<OculusAquilae> yes
<OculusAquilae> ok, amd64 installed, testing
<OculusAquilae> what is better than in the old install or what should be better?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: the console problem is away with the new install-cd
<oculus-amd64> everything seems to work
<oculus-amd64> ot at least most 
<sebas> Try to encrypt an e-mail with kmail. ;-)
<OculusAquilae> without key?
<sebas> That's hardly possible.
<oculus-amd64> sebas: but I encrypt normally every  email
<oculus-amd64> is it only since the update to 3.4.3?
<oculus-amd64> ah, the cd-thing works now too
<sebas> Yeah, seems so.
<sebas> It's been built without opengpg headers.
<oculus-amd64> so i don't have to generate a key :-)
<oculus-amd64> would be nice to have this fixed until release
<oculus-amd64> ah the graphics bug in the nv driver :-(
<oculus-amd64> ok restarting in normal installation
<OculusAquilae> otherwise X would freeze (relatively new card (geforce 6800)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: which console problem?
<OculusAquilae> this Problem that it doesn't automatically switch to the X-Screen and stays on the Console 1, but I don't have this Problem anymore
<Riddell> ah groovy
<Riddell> at least 1 problem is solved.  and we have antialised fonts on KDM again
<OculusAquilae> and this cd-problem
<Riddell> which?
<OculusAquilae> this problem, that kde opens the cd in the wrong folder
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: are you able to test DVDs?
* apokryphos can probably test the live-part of the DVD if they're out
<Riddell> apokryphos: amd64?
<apokryphos> yup
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: its a big download
<OculusAquilae> but
<Riddell> ** new live CDs are out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/20051012.3/
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: can you test the amd64 live CD
<OculusAquilae> ok
<Riddell> rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/breezy-live-amd64.iso .
<OculusAquilae> the hourly build :-)
<Riddell> this is the final final one
<Tm_T> :p
<Riddell> any other testers about?
<Riddell> hello Sanne 
<OculusAquilae> the DVD would be difficult for me
<OculusAquilae> the question would be when it must be tested
<Tm_T> Riddell: you scared him/her away :(
<Riddell> ubuntu-server is queued to build before us, then kubuntu DVD, so at least a couple of hours
<apokryphos> Riddell: I'll test the amd64 live too
<Riddell> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> downloading now; 12%
<Riddell> apokryphos: can you test DVDs?
<apokryphos> not to install, and kind of depends when they're available; need a quasi-early night
<apokryphos> but if I can, sure
<Riddell> apokryphos: just testing live would probably be fine, but another couple of hours as I say
<Riddell> and then however long to download
<apokryphos> probably not then, I'd say :/. That would mean I'd have to stay up till around 1 I guess (and Thurs is my longest day). Sorry :(
<Riddell> ok, don't worry
<OculusAquilae> burning :-)
<OculusAquilae> booting from live-cd
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I get this artsmassage: "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting" and my mp3player can't be found by kde (but its mounted)
<OculusAquilae> but sound works
<Riddell> I hate arts
<OculusAquilae> h
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> my konsole font has gone all weird after upgrading
<Riddell> Lathiat: known
<Riddell> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyKnownProblems
<OculusAquilae> ah, cds work but my mp3 player not
<Lathiat> Riddell: ah, how do i get it back? ;p
<Riddell> Lathiat: fix kdeglobals
* Riddell was wondering when someone was going to complain about that
<OculusAquilae> now I've understood it :)
<Lathiat> i feel like im stabbing myself
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17655
<Lathiat> Riddell: also
<Lathiat> Riddell: the system menu -> settings // k menu -> system settings
<Lathiat> opening different things
<Lathiat> one seeimingly a subset of the other
<Lathiat> also for 'system settings' what package can i file a bug under for that
<Lathiat> ah found it, kde-systemsettings
<Lathiat> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17658
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: amd64 current live is sane you say?
<OculusAquilae> it seems so
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: great, thanks for testing
<OculusAquilae> np
<OculusAquilae> but there is this arts thing hm
<apokryphos> smooth as silk so far
<apokryphos> don't have sound though here too
<OculusAquilae> i have sound, but kde says that i have not
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: what plays the sound?
<apokryphos> my system bell does, for example
<Lathiat> Riddell: where does katapult svn/cvs lie?
<apokryphos> ah wait; the Test Sound seems to work just fine
<Riddell> Lathiat: berlios, in a project called kubuntupult
<Lathiat> oh this was started as a kubuntu project?
<Lathiat> nifty
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: where does KDE say you don't have sound
<apokryphos> no sounds on window openings/minimising etc though
<Riddell> Lathiat: no, but the guy abandoned it so we took it over
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: directly after startup
<Lathiat> Riddell: ah
<Riddell> not that there's been much development
<OculusAquilae> i've written the message here
<Riddell> but maybe after breezy I'll do some stuff on it
<Lathiat> yeh i was gonna have a look
<OculusAquilae> "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting"
<Lathiat> i want ot add URIs and smart bookmark stuff
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Katapult
<Lathiat> thanks
<OculusAquilae> ah nice, Katapult is becoming big :-)
<apokryphos> ah, perhaps just those sounds were disabled. Sound server seems fine then.
<apokryphos> anything else to test?
<OculusAquilae> I also hear this braking glasses :-)
<Riddell> apokryphos: openoffice work?
<OculusAquilae> it does
<apokryphos> yup
<Riddell> what language are you using?
<apokryphos> Eng GB
<OculusAquilae> i use de de
<Lathiat> Riddell: no script to generate configure stuff
<OculusAquilae> Lathiat: in katapult?
<Lathiat> OculusAquilae: ya
<OculusAquilae> make --makefile=Makefile.cvs
<Lathiat> ah
<OculusAquilae> then you'll get one
<Riddell> I don't know if katapult even compiles correctly currently
<Lathiat> Riddell: i'll make it ;p
<Lathiat> gah this broken konsole font is annoying
<apokryphos> did for me when I tried it on suse
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I committed today something and more than 3 people tested it 
<OculusAquilae> so katapult should compile
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: wow, where are these people?
<Lathiat> ahh, thats better
<apokryphos> no -parted manager?
<OculusAquilae> thats first our Icon-Maker beast (see #katapult -- yes it exists) and author-psi (kubuntu.de/forum) and another guy whos very interested (faked) in katapult
<apokryphos> seems odd to have a LiveCD without it
<Lathiat> eh, it wants autoconf 2.53
<OculusAquilae> Lathiat: ??
<Lathiat> which ih ave but it whinges about anyway even after exporting AUTOMAKE to automake2.50, hrm
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Lathiat> ah i see
<OculusAquilae> ???
<Lathiat> i needed to export AUTOCONF, AUTOHEADER and AUTOMAKE
<OculusAquilae> hm ok
<apokryphos> anything else to test? Otherwise /me heads off, I guess
<Lathiat> man this packages auto* is a mess :)
<OculusAquilae> I not
<OculusAquilae> would be nice to get some sleep too
<apokryphos> breezy preview? Now that *is* dated :P
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:apokryphos] : ideas: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || apt-get install adept kde-guidance || https://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> any testing needed?
<OculusAquilae> if not, I will get some sleep
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: not until the DVDs appear in an hour or so
<OculusAquilae> thats the problem, i would like to sleep in an hour
<OculusAquilae> a d
<OculusAquilae> and then i would have to download
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: sleep.  I can find someone else to test it
<OculusAquilae> ok thanks
<Riddell> and thanks for your help today, much appreciated
<OculusAquilae> np
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-18
<Riddell> apokryphos: able to test the DVD?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/20051012/
<apokryphos> download would take 1.5 hours, and just heading off; sorry :/
* apokryphos downloads anyhow just in case anything comes up to keep him up till a terrible time 8)
<Riddell> apokryphos: thanks, testing in the morning would be good anyway
<apokryphos> around 8 o'clock? I definitely could by then, yup
<Riddell> cool
<aeig> usb devices doesn't appear in media:/ and the folder opened by kde doesn't work
<aeig> i tested it with various devices
<aeig> np 1 week ago
<Riddell> aeig: hmm
<Riddell> another 3.4.3 regression
<N17R0> Hi I cant find the package "Kwikdisk" in breezy? Is it not there? Or does it have a other name?
<seth_k|lappy> N17R0, no such package
<N17R0> how sad, it was in hoary, and I liked it :'(
<Riddell> N17R0: it's in the kdf package
<Riddell> N17R0: you can file a bug if you want that kwikdisk should be included in the description
<N17R0> ahh thank you Mr. Riddell
<N17R0> nah no need for bug repport, I did not knew the package was called kdf
<Riddell> that's why there's a need for the bug report
<Riddell> what new stuff do we have in universe?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || https://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<Riddell> morning hunger, Mez 
<Riddell> Mez: do you use gprs?
<apokryphos> woah, breezy release already. Just started burning the dvd.. still worth testing?
<apokryphos> also, here http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php , what's up with the two bullet points to the same URL?
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes please
<Riddell> DVDs arn't out yet
<Riddell> apokryphos: fixed, well spotted
<apokryphos> that's weird.. why does the anouncement from mdz say the dvd's out?
<apokryphos> and the respective page only links to the dvd RC images
<Riddell> mirrors not yet synced
<Riddell> and in the case of DVDs I think it just lies
<apokryphos> ah, inevitable lag
<apokryphos> ok, back in a bit
<apokryphos> all looks perfect so far :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: live?
<apokryphos> yeah
<Riddell> apokryphos: excellent
<Riddell> apokryphos: going to do an install?
<apokryphos> Riddell: can't, unfortunately -- I have no free partitions :/
<Riddell> bah, always put /home on a separate partition 
<apokryphos> I do, and have :)
<apokryphos> shouldn't the adept menu entry be, "Adept (Package Manager)"
<apokryphos> er, or "Package Manager (Adept)" I mean
<seaLne> it was on yesterdays install
<verwilst> hello!
<verwilst> will kubuntu be sent out?
<verwilst> cd's i mean :d
<verwilst> i would rather have a kubuntu cd than an ubuntu one
<apokryphos> verwilst: #kubuntu ;-). But no, no shipit feature for Kubuntu unfortunately.
<verwilst> hrm :(
<verwilst> sucky :$
<freeflying> when will kubuntu5.10 be released
<Riddell> freeflying: now!
* Riddell releases
<freeflying> can not find in many mirrors 
<Riddell> freeflying: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php  has them
* apokryphos runs for school-dinner breakfast; back in a bit
<freeflying> thanks ,I get it ,but it too slow for me from this site
<Riddell> torrent?
<seaLne> yeah i'm only getting ~450K/s on http atm
<freeflying> I'm just useing a 4M VDSl
<Riddell> seaLne: fancy setting up a torrent for me on your rediculous bandwidth?
<seaLne> i will when i have them all
<Riddell> cool
<LaschW> Does anyone know why there are no kdenetwork deb's for KDE35beta1 for ubuntu?
<seaLne> breezy uses 3.4.3
<Riddell> LaschW: verwilst made some but I havn't had time to test them I'm afraid
<verwilst> LaschW: there are kdenetwork debs
<verwilst> they're still in the queue of being accepted though ;)
<LaschW> seaLne: Shure, but there is a KDE35beta1 repository out there for breezy too. And what is a bit irritating for me is the circumstance of missing kdenetwork deb's. 
<verwilst> LaschW: http://ubuntu.verwilst.be
<verwilst> it's not a repo, so you'll have to download the files manually, then do dpkg -i *.deb
<LaschW> verwilst: OK, I will give it a try. Up to now I used "ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu"
<verwilst> yeah, that's the official one
<verwilst> mine is an addition to it :p
<verwilst> if you find packaging bugs, let me know ;)
<LaschW> verwilst: Is there a specific reason why kdenetwork is missing in the official repositories? (my second name is curiosity :-)
<verwilst> LaschW: lack of time by Riddell probably ;)
<verwilst> LaschW: mine should be put in the official repo when Riddell gets time to check em out
<LaschW> verwilst: I only saw them for SUSE, not for Mandriva and not for RH... (on the official repos)
<verwilst> www.kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 you mean?
<LaschW> verwilst: So lets hope Riddell will have a bit more reccources to do so, after breezy release I would think :-))
<freeflying> the konqueror of 3.5 has a bug that you can not copy anything from dir named in chinese
<Tonio-> mornin' ;)
<verwilst> freeflying: you reported it to bugs.kde.org? ;)
<LaschW> verwilst: Yepp, bolugftp is a mirror of kubuntu here in Germany
<freeflying> haven't yet
<LaschW> freeflying: Aside that konqueror has some very nice new features, e.g. popup blocker
<freeflying> yeah ,I know
<LaschW> verwilst: No, didn't fill a bugreport due to for me it's not a bug..
<verwilst> LaschW: ? :p
<apokryphos> Riddell: anything else to test? Tried out quite a few apps
<Riddell> apokryphos: nah, so long as its sane that's all good
<freeflying> It's seemed you shall delete your kopete config file of yours after you upgrade to 3.4.91
<apokryphos> sane and very speedy (can't believe live cds/dvds got this fast :))
<freeflying> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=338.0
<LaschW> BTW. I just saw that kmail 1.8.3 doesn't decrypt gpg mails due to gpgme missing Opengpg support compiled. (GPGme wurde ohne OpenGPG Support kompiliert)
<Riddell> LaschW: known issue
<LaschW> Riddell: Is there a workaround, beneath recompilation?
<Riddell> LaschW: no, I'll upload to -updates soon
<LaschW> Riddell: Oh, thnk you. BTW, it might be interesting to add cryptocard support. AFAIK it needs a recompilation to support cryptocards of Werner Koch which are used as fsfe.org fellowship cards.
<seaLne> wow i set an upload cap of 2Mb and i'm transfering 2Mb!
<seaLne> breezy seems popular
<LaschW> Riddell: Cryptocard support is a feature which is seen very interesting for public sector / state authorities
<LaschW> Riddell: So thats at least what someone told me who was involved in OpenSource advocathy here in northern germany...
<Tonio-> Riddell: hi ! congratulation for the release, it rocks ;)
<OculusAquilae> Tonio-: right, congratulation Riddell and all helpers
<Tonio-> OculusAquilae: :)
<author-psi> congratulation to Kubuntu Team :) my respect for your work
<amu> Riddell: the final installimage is 20051012.1 ? 
<amu> and livecd 20051012.3 ? right? 
<freeflying> are there more mirrors for kubuntu5.10?
<\sh> amu: happy badger day...good morning :)
<amu> moin' \sh 
<\sh> Riddell is sleeping :)
<amu> Riddell never sleeps :) 
<amu> update from ubuntu-hoary 2breezy works execpt some missing depends on the language packages
<\sh> amu: hmmm....german ? i did yesterday a hoary -> breezy kubuntu upgrade and it was smooth
<amu> \sh: yep, 2 of my coworkers upgraded from hoary this morning german langpack where not upgraded
<\sh> amu: hmm..yeah the installation yesterday was uk
<amu> only fixable by apt-get install langpack*gnome* cant remember, there where 2 langpackages, after installing them, everything was fine 
<\sh> dvds are on air..mirroring
<\sh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-rc-dvd-i386.iso 
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:\sh] :  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || https://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:\sh] :  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || https://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu ||  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || https://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<\sh> sht
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:\sh] :  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || https://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu ||  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php || Kubuntu DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/
<\sh> now its correct
<apokryphos> though you have the same link twice :P
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:apokryphos] :  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || https://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Kubuntu DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/
<\sh> apokryphos: damn :) thx
<apokryphos> the two links on download section to kubuntu.org seem to not be working here :/
<apokryphos> hm, seems to load eventually
<bobuse> there is a mistake in the title : https://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<apokryphos> bobuse: well, what is it? 
<apokryphos> and this channel is more for the discussion of development :)
<bobuse> click on the link ;-)
<apokryphos> yes, I have
<bobuse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu is better (without www.)
<apokryphos> yes, I figured
<bobuse> apokryphos: yes but the title is wrong ...
<apokryphos> it's not really helping that you haven't mentioned the error yet
<bobuse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu is better (without www.)
* apokryphos sighs
<bobuse> \me would just point a typing error ;-)
<apokryphos> er, he was talking about channel topic
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:apokryphos] :  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Kubuntu DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/
<Tonio-> concerning the "media:/ doesn't use hal" problem, is there any chance to get a fix or will we have to wait for kde 3.5 ?
<Tm_T> :(
<Riddell> Tonio-: I'll fix it
<Tonio-> hi Riddell ! Nice to ear that ;)
<Tonio-> and thanks, yakuake is finally in universe ;)
<Riddell> but first I need to fix my amd64 so I can actually compile stuff
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> finally there are a very few bugs ^^ except knetworkconf but i'm sure there will be a replacement for dapper
<Riddell> well if someone wants to make a guidance frontend to networkconfig :)
<Tonio-> Riddell: you have an application, netgo, whose developpment has just restarted
<Tonio-> it is quite simple and efficient
<Riddell> I do?
<Tonio-> "you have" -> bad french to english word by word translation ;)
<Tonio-> "there is"
<Riddell> il y a
<Tonio-> well yes but in "street spoken french", it common to say "tu as" instead of "il y a" ;)
<Tonio-> so I suggested a kcontrol integration to the upstream.... we'll see ;)
<Riddell> they never tought us that in school :)
<Tonio-> Riddell: -> street french ;)
<Riddell> they said street french was going around saying "bof" and "hypercool"
<Tonio-> I never learned at school what "to f**k arround" meant ;)
<Tonio-> hypercool ^^ ;)
<Tonio-> yes some say it 
<Tonio-> as well as "trop cool"
<Tonio-> "mega cool"
<Tonio-> Riddell: do you want to make you french better ?? -> you are on kubuntu-fr 
<Lathiat> eh, i lost the menubar in konqueror
<Lathiat> anyone know the key shortcut to get it back
<allee> Lathiat: ^M
<Lathiat> allee: ^M ?
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> thanks
<allee> :)
<Lathiat> that got it
<\sh> Riddell: all dvds are up i think *yawn*
<\sh> amu: ping
<amu> \sh_away: jo?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-19
<pef> hello !
<pef> does anyone care about updating kmymoney2 to a newer upstream release ?  https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2827 If not, or if someone wants I do it, I'm interested
<Lathiat> It will be automatically done when dapper opens
<Lathiat> when the mass sync from debian happens
<Lathiat> man, i just stuck an audio cd in
<Lathiat> and it presented my with VFS for FLAC, OGG, WAV...
<Lathiat> thats cool!
<pef_out> bonjour
<pef_out> oups
<pef> Lathiat: where can I find details about this mass sync ?
<Lathiat> dunno
<Lathiat> but ti happens each release
<Lathiat> we mass import from debian
<Lathiat> and the motu cleans up the mess
<Lathiat> does the manual merges
<Lathiat> etc as require
<Lathiat> d
<pef> Lathiat: will the work to do listed in a wikipage ?
<Lathiat> the merge process files bugs
<Lathiat> no idea what will be co-ordinated on the wiki or whatever
<Lathiat> i wasnt really paying attention to the dev process this time last cycle
<pef> ok, thanks :)
<pef> Riddell: hello
<amu> \sh: pong
<jmg> Riddell: is it important for us to use dapper immediately?
<OculusAquilae> jmg: is there already a dapper archieve ?
<jmg> not yet
<jmg> once it is made
<OculusAquilae> I will sure make an installation of dapper
* verwilst too
<verwilst> running stable is boring :p
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> not this tension, when hoping that everything runs :-)
<OculusAquilae> or at least X
<JRee> I am the only one which have linda not working ?
<\sh> jmg: wait at least 4-6 weeks...but if there is nothing to break, lets see...wait for more infos :) we have to fill up our archives first ,-)
<Tm_T> hmh, how that katapult should work?
<Tm_T> looks like it doesn't work here at all
<OculusAquilae> press ALT+Space 
<OculusAquilae> type for example Krita
<OculusAquilae> and then ENTer
<Tm_T> ALT+space does same ase rightclicking titlebar
<apokryphos> should autocomplete actually for krita
<Tm_T> s/ase/as
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> thats ALT+F3 in standard config
<Tm_T> hmm, then I reconfigure it :)
<Tm_T> but alt+space still does nothing
<OculusAquilae> is katapult running?
<Tm_T> cechecking
<Tm_T> -ce
<Tm_T> aaah!
<Tm_T> now it's working :)
<Tm_T> thanks :)
<Tm_T> and oh, damn that's cool
<Tm_T> any easy way to configure katapult?
<OculusAquilae> STRG+C when display is shown
<Riddell> Tm_T: what did you do to fix it?
<Tm_T> Riddell: changed that window operations menu shortcut
<Tm_T> I never changed it to be alt+space
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how it got to be like that
<Tm_T> but it's been that since hoary-rc
<Riddell> possibly a locale thing?
<Tm_T> I don't think so
<Tm_T> it was "custom" setting
<Tm_T> anyway, now it's working :)
<OculusAquilae> k
<Tm_T> kubuntupult...
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> sounds great =)
<Tm_T> and soon KDE is called "The Kubuntu Desktop Environent" ? ;)
<Tm_T> whoops, typo
<OculusAquilae> not bad :-)
<OculusAquilae> Kubuntu Desktop Environment
<Tm_T> worksforme
<OculusAquilae> its not officially called kubuntupult
<Tm_T> I know
<OculusAquilae> was the idea of Mez i think
* OculusAquilae wonders where Mez is
<Tm_T> ok, so kubuntupult is project name, and product is katapult, correct?
<OculusAquilae> he is the only one having access to the berlios account 
<Tm_T> :p
<OculusAquilae> yes :-)
<Lathiat> mmm, kde generally doesnt handle DPIs > 96 too well
<Lathiat> thats one thing gnome generally kicks ass at
<alleeHol> Lathiat: ??? I have 125 dpi and no problems (at least until you tell me I don't know them ;)
<Lathiat> just yeh im on about that
<Lathiat> just fonts go off the edge of things all over the place
<Lathiat> like on the login screen
<Lathiat> and the splash screen
<Lathiat> and forms in konqueror go over the boundaries on web pages
<Lathiat> etc
<alleeHol> Lathiat: login and slash are not debian defaults.  Problem is mixin pixel gfx and skaled fonts
<alleeHol> Lathiat: forms I have not yet realized.  Maybe web designers playing pixel games :(
<Lathiat> the top of wiki.launchpad.canonial.com for example
<Lathiat> that coudl just be an absolute sizing problem tho
<allee> Lathiat: AFAIR gnome simply assumes everything is 96dpi but if have not checked for a long time
<allee> have to leave. bye
<Lathiat> no, pretty much all of gnome handles dpi changes without issue
<Lathiat> firefox sucks for it, at least ubuntus version
<Lathiat> hrm, kaffine-xine appears to really be kaffeine-gstreamer
<Riddell> Lathiat: how so?
<Riddell> you need to set xine explicity in the settings meu
<Lathiat> oh?
<Lathiat> i assumed installign the apckage did the trick
<Lathiat> since it deinstalled the gst package
<Riddell> which package did it deinstall?
<opensource> Riddell: I have some comments on kubuntuforums about the kubuntu.org site
<opensource> Apparently a user was having trouble downloading the DVD iso for 5.10, from the way it sounds it keeps timing out
<opensource> also, the kubuntu.org site has some problems in IE6
<opensource> If you click on the forums and local groups page in IE, you will see that the left side is cut off a little bit (the first letter of every line).
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-20
<Tm_T> hello kids
<Riddell> hi Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Riddell: I've heard some complains that 3.5b1 is slower
<Tm_T> than 3.4.2
<Tm_T> and trouble if filenames include umlauts
<\sh> Tm_T: filenames should _not_ have umlauts  
<\sh> I hate MS for this idea
<\sh> it gave me a lot of nightmares during my SVN project
<JRe> Is it normal that I have media:/ not detecting new devices ? 
<OculusAquilae> JRe: yes, thats normal it think
<JRe> OculusAquilae: damn :(
<OculusAquilae> right
<OculusAquilae> you could write a patch :-)
<OculusAquilae> not sure if Riddell is working on it
<JRe> OculusAquilae: is it still a hal trouble ?
<OculusAquilae> i think so
<Riddell> JRe: try installing this http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kdebase-kio-plugins_3.4.3-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Riddell> JRe: then killall kded && kded
<Tm_T> \sh: you mean pkirjoitus.odt ?
<Tm_T> \sh: why not
<JRe> Riddell: where is the source (i have to rebuild for Amd64) ?
<Riddell> JRe:  http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_23_hal_api.diff
<Riddell> fixed patch
<\sh> Tm_T: because it gives you problems with applications, which are using plain "LC_LANG=C" ..
<Tm_T> true
<\sh> Tm_T: and filenames shouldn't have umlauts at all...
<\sh> Tm_T: think about the problems with cyrillic filenames or japanese/chinse "umlauts" ,)
<Riddell> \sh: kubuntu is unicode, any filename should work
<Tm_T> Riddell: I think so too
<Tm_T> Riddell: and does work here
<\sh> Riddell: right...but filenames shouldn't handled by unicode...I like the 7bit ascii filenames....because it gives nobody headaches..same applies to IDN dns ;)
<OculusAquilae> thanks Riddell, installed patch
<\sh> but it's my opinion
<OculusAquilae> working
<\sh> ok...going shopping
<JRe> Riddell: ok thanks, I'll rebuild kdebase with this pach
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: why is it not in the repos?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: I need someeone elite to review it before I can upload to breezy-updates
<Riddell> and they seem to be taking the weekend off
<OculusAquilae> ah ok, so it will hopely be in the repos next week, won't it?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: yes
<Mez> Riddell: isn't it pitti who does that
<Riddell> Mez: dunno, ask him
<seaLne> a different view on java in ubuntu :-) :
<seaLne> < gLAsgowMonkey> cool, i just built my first package shame i can't share it because of the license
<pef> hello
<seaLne> as aposed to grr java-package etc comments 
<pef> how can I find all bugs assigned to Kubuntu team into Malone ?
<seaLne> no idea, i tried but if you click on the link that says "kubuntu team" it just tell you that *you* have no bugs (or maybe you do)
<Mez> pef: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+assignedbugs
<seaLne> ah
<pef> Mez: thanks !
<Mez> pef: no probs
<Mez> pef: I have to know where that is :D
<seaLne> someone want to close https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/kdebindings/+bug/1784 fixed in current version?
<JRe> ho cool there is a kubuntu team now on lauchpad ;)
<seaLne> and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/kdebindings/+bug/2048 should be closed aswell
<JRe> Mez: anyone can join the kubuntuteam?
<Mez> JRe... I don't know... ask Riddell... I think it's for people who actually work/upload for it
<JRe> Mez: ok so it's not useful for me I can't upload
<Riddell> JRe: join up and I'll approve your name.  I've had a few random people try and join but we know and love you so feel free to add yourself
<Mez> see: I wasnt sure
<Mez> Riddell: can i be admin then ? :P
<Mez> or is that for you main-ites
<Riddell> Mez: not sure, the MOTUs seem to set everyone as admin so maybe that's the thing to do
<Mez> I dont think it is... just the people you trust to add other people to the team
<Riddell> I can't work out how to close seaLne's kdebindings beastie
<Riddell> "Oops Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<Mez> .../
<Mez> Riddell: want to be part of the Ubuntu English (United Kingdom) Translators
<Mez> it mainly consists of changing the words like center and color :D
<Riddell> ah hah, I have to fix it in the given distribution
<Riddell> Mez: please
<Mez> and a lot of copy and pasting
<seaLne> Mez: nothing wrong with those spellings :)
<Mez> seaLne, they are not british english
<seaLne> thanks to html i like those spellings 
<Mez> Riddell: lemme create the team
<Riddell> seaLne: they're polluting our culture, where's your sense of british pride?
<seaLne> i'm scottish :P
<Mez> :D
<Mez> scottish == british
<Riddell> great, lets start the Scots translation team
<Mez> "och" and "nay" instead of yes and no?
<Mez> ooh.
<Riddell> Mez: aye and naw
<Mez> I wonder if they'll let us translate ubuntu into klingon
<Tm_T> yu
<Riddell> Mez: only romanised klingon, the alphabet isn't in unicode
<Mez> damn
<OculusAquilae> Mez: would be very difficult :-)
<Mez> OculusAquilae, it was a joke 
<OculusAquilae> i know :-)
<Mez> be interesting to see how many people used it
<Riddell> there was a klingon translation of KDE, don't think it get very far
<OculusAquilae> Mez: theres google in klingon isn't it
<OculusAquilae> don't know the url
<OculusAquilae> http://www.google.com/intl/xx-klingon/
<Mez> yes
<Mez> hmm, Riddell: why is there no kubuntu project/product in LP
<Riddell> Mez: what would it be for?
<Riddell> hmm, I can't make people admins for the kubuntu team launchpad
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> \sh prob has to do ti
<Riddell> anyone heard of Sfurdal?
<Riddell> \sh: can you make people admins on the kubuntu team?
<Mez> actually... it's not really that much you need to do tbh...
<Mez> \sh is the owner, of course he can
<JRe> Riddell: recompiled kdebase with updated patch and everything is working right, now. Thanks a lot!
<Mez> JRe: when are you going for MOTU
<Riddell> JRe: excellent
<JRe> Mez: I have to works on package before to gain some more experience
<Mez> cool
<Riddell> oops, I pressed the wrong button for sfurdal and gave him membership
<JRe> :)
<Riddell> deactivated
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> hi
<Lathiat> Riddell: about?
<Lathiat> Riddell: trying to play with some kde svn stuff and it says AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE not found, any idea what package im missing?
<Lathiat> like, i have automake etc, never had a problem on gnome stuff :\ hrm
<Riddell> Lathiat: have you run make -f Makefile.cvs ?
<Riddell> Lathiat: is it trunk or branch?
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh, thats whats barfing
<Lathiat> trunk/playground
<Lathiat> someone just told me to try unsermake
<Riddell> Lathiat: trunk is kde 4, no guarantee it'll work
<Riddell> Lathiat: which unsermake are you using?
<Lathiat> well i was just about to try kdes version
<Lathiat> (im using normal automake atm)
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> s/kde/ubuntu
<Riddell> Lathiat: the unsermake package in kubuntu may well be out of date
<Riddell> you might want to get unsermake out of svn
<Lathiat> possibly, we'll find out :)
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh
<Lathiat> also i seem to have to define 
<Lathiat> AUTOHEADER AUTOMAKE etc
<Lathiat> (else it tries to execute --version)
<Lathiat> btu other people dont seem to have to
<Lathiat> whats with that?
<Riddell> dunno, I've never looked at kde 4, there's a wiki page that describes how to make it
<Lathiat> i have the same problems with katapult, fwiw
<Lathiat> exactly
<Lathiat> the defines, and the AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE failure
<Lathiat> avahi works fine, and it uses AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE, so it exists
<Lathiat> weird
<Riddell> patches for katapult very welcome :)
<Lathiat> yeh i want to add smart bookmarks and urls
<Lathiat> if i could get it to start to compile might help ;p
<Lathiat> haha
<Mez> lol :D
<Mez> katapult seems to be going well
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i just ran avahi's autogen.sh over it
<Lathiat> works fine
<Riddell> spooky
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> didnt actually compile tho
<Lathiat> i reran Makefile.cvs
<Lathiat> and now it works fine
<Lathiat> heh
<Mez> are you on about katapult?
<Lathiat> both katapult and oKular
<Riddell> Lathiat: ooh, what's okular like?
<Lathiat> i'll find out shortly :)
<hunger> This right-after-release time is soooo boring! No new packages to break my system in new and exciting ways;-)
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<\sh> Riddell: u can do it as well :)
<\sh> Riddell: who should be admin?
<Lathiat> lathiat@qaplaH:~/devel/kubuntupult/trunk/katapult$ ~/devel/avahi/trunk/autogen.sh ; make -f Makefile.cvs             
<Lathiat> ;p
<Riddell> \sh: I can't do it, doesn't let me I don't think
<\sh> Riddell: hmmm....ok..who?
<Riddell> mez and jre I think
<\sh> done
<\sh> who is sfurdal?
<Riddell> \sh: how do I do it?  I go to https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+members/ and click edit and I don't have an option to make them admin
<\sh> Riddell: hmmm....it works with firefox
<freeflying>  Riddell:have there any patches to konqueror for cjk
<\sh> lemme try konqui
<Riddell> freeflying: none that I know of, what needs fixed?
<Riddell> "Administrator:   yes Yes   no No"  it's giving me the option now
<freeflying> we can not copy any file from a dir named in cjk
<Riddell> I'm sure I didn't have that before
<Riddell> freeflying: hmm, not heard of that before
<Riddell> is it the same problem people were having earlier with umlouts?
<\sh> Riddell: but u were logged in?
<freeflying> maybe you have not used cjk .:)
<freeflying> Riddell: will skim be included in the next release
<Riddell> freeflying: I certainly hope so, I think someone made packages for it but they kinday got lost
<Riddell> \sh: yes, I could do other changes to people
<freeflying> Riddell: maybe i'd like to do so 
<freeflying> Riddell:will you accept patch for cjk users?
<\sh> Riddell: i set now jre and mez as admin..
<Riddell> I hope they use it wisely
<\sh> but who is sfural?
<Riddell> random guy who signed up, I accidently accepted his membership
<freeflying> why don't we build the latest release of scim ?
<Riddell> freeflying: I suspect it's just that none of the developers use it so they havn't noticed
<Riddell> freeflying: would you be able to update the scim package and make skim packages?
<freeflying>  Riddell: I can make skim package
<Riddell> freeflying: done packaging before?
<freeflying> yeah
<Riddell> cool, let me know if you need any help
<freeflying> we have some project under ubuntu for we china users
<freeflying> www.ubuntu.org.cn
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> konqueror doesn't pick up all the characters on that page, quite a pain
<freeflying> will you list our forum in the kubuntu forums
<Riddell> what's the URL?
<freeflying> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=6
<freeflying> I shall leave for a while .if I need help ,i'll ask for you 
<Riddell> freeflying: ok
<Mez> Lathiat: ping
<Lathiat> Mez: pong
<Mez> you said there was some problems compiling kubuntu?
<Mez> katapult *
<Mez> I seem to be hitting some at the moment
<Mez> what were your problems Lathiat 
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> well first of
<Lathiat> i had to export
<Lathiat> AUTOHEADER
<Lathiat> AUTOMAKE
<Lathiat> AUTOCONF
<Lathiat> and then it failed to find AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
<Lathiat> turned out the solution was to use avahi's autogen.sh
<Lathiat> and not the Makefile.cvs that kde uses in everything
<Lathiat> but i had to run that after
<Lathiat> ;p
<Lathiat> its whack
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> erm, can you tell me where I get the autogen.sh from?
<Lathiat> svn://svn.0pointer.de/avahi/trunk/autogen.sh
<Lathiat> once i ran that once
<Lathiat> re-running Makefile.cvs seemed to work fine
<Lathiat> i think its something to do with the aclocal -D common thing
* Lathiat -> bed
<Mez> I dont seem to even have a damn configure file
<Lathiat> Mez: because you generate it
<Lathiat> from the auto-fu sources
<Lathiat> thats what make -f Makefile.cvs is supposed to do
<Lathiat> except its broken, at least for me
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> but I cant even generat them
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> get our autogen.sh
<Lathiat> run that in the dir
<Lathiat> then run make -f Makefile.cvs
<Lathiat> shoudl work then
<Mez> mez@apathy:~/dev/katapult/work$ sh ./autogen.sh
<Mez> + '[' x = xam '] '
<Mez> + rm -rf autom4te.cache
<Mez> + rm -f config.cache
<Mez> + libtoolize -c --force
<Mez> libtoolize: `configure.ac' does not exist
<Mez> Try `libtoolize --help' for more information.
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> wrong dir
<Lathiat> go up a dir
<Mez> the one below the source?
<Lathiat> yes
<Mez> where there is no configure.ac either
<Lathiat> hrm i actually was in katapult/
<Lathiat> where did you check it out from?
<Lathiat> i got it from berlios not kde svn
<Lathiat> i think
<Mez> u using breezy
<Lathiat> and there should be a configure.in
<Lathiat> which is fine
<Mez> Lathiat: I'm the dev
<Mez> there's a configure.in.in
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> it'l get genned
<Mez> I'm the prject manager *
<Lathiat> i dunno
<Lathiat> try make -f Makefile.cvs
<Lathiat> then autogen.sh
<Lathiat> then make -f Makefile.cvs
<Lathiat> again
<Lathiat> its dodge++ :)
<Lathiat> worked for me (tm)
<Lathiat> im going to bed
<Lathiat> have fun
<Mez> mez@apathy:~/dev/katapult/work$ make -f Makefile.cvs
<Mez> This Makefile is only for the CVS repository
<Mez> This will be deleted before making the distribution
<Mez> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 33: --version: command not found
<Mez> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<Mez> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<Mez> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<Mez> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<seaLne> did you grab the admin directory?
<seaLne> or ignore me
<OculusAquilae> Mez: you have to install automake1.6
<Mez> aha
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-21
<{slacky}> hello Riddell 
<Riddell> {slacky}: !
<{slacky}> Riddell: the problem, at least with 5.10 live CD is that I can't set the gateway
<Riddell> {slacky}: hmm, that's not good
<{slacky}> when I give "route -n" from konsole I see Kubuntu doesn't set the gatway I specifyed
<{slacky}> so I have to use "sudo route add default gw IP"
<Riddell> {slacky}: the quick way to get round it is to set it in /etc/network/interfaces and ifup ifdown
<Riddell> but obviously that won't help all our users
<{slacky}> expecially if you release a new distro 2 days ago :(
<{slacky}> Riddell: can you check this bug and report it?
<Riddell> {slacky}: I've added it to my todo list (which means I won't get round to it until after 3.5beta2)
<{slacky}> Riddell: well ok... you have 6 months to fix it if 2 release per year
<{slacky}> Riddell: you didn't inserted KSniffer into Kubuntu because is too young and has very few features? :)
<{slacky}> Riddell: you didn't insert KSniffer into Kubuntu because is too young and has very few features? :)
<Riddell> {slacky}: ksniffer is in the repositories but we only have space for very few applications on the CD
<Riddell> and if you need a sniffer then you have internet access anyway
<{slacky}> Riddell: breezy is final realease 5.10?
<Riddell> yep
<{slacky}> Riddell: well into the DVD too?
<Riddell> DVD is final too if that's what you mean
<Riddell> we would have to get ksniffer into main to get it onto the DVD, which is quite possible
<{slacky}> no I intend I used cd live and I've got to look for a repository where there was ksniffer
<Tm_T> {slacky}: !
<{slacky}> DVD has more space :), but they are just questions... I know ksniffer is very very young and not so usable
<{slacky}> Tm_T: hello
<{slacky}> Riddell: I tryed to look for ksniffer into the standard repository and it was not there, but I hope to fix more bug possible, add some feature to release 0.2 :)
<Riddell> {slacky}: it's in the universe repository
<{slacky}> Riddell: ah ok
<Tm_T> {slacky}: what's up
<{slacky}> Riddell: have you received my reply email to your email?
<Riddell> {slacky}: yes 
<Riddell> I also have 1877 unanswered e-mails just now though, anything I should answer in it?
<{slacky}> Riddell: :)
<{slacky}> Riddell: you wrote: You should use XDG menus so it appears in Gnome's menu... just this I need to know... because I use direclty calling kdesu into .desktop file
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> where is ksniffer in SVN?
<Riddell> trunk/playground/network/ksniffer/
<{slacky}> yes Riddell 
<Riddell> {slacky}: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/394858
<Riddell> that's the diff
<Riddell> which I can commit if you wish
<{slacky}> Riddell: but you removed kdesu
<{slacky}> if you remove this
<Riddell> and added X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<{slacky}> ah
<Riddell> not sure the details but that's how all KDE does it
<{slacky}> mmm
<{slacky}> Riddell: if this call "kdesu ksniffer" when I click in the Internet/ksniffer menu ok you can commit it
<{slacky}> but I'll try it and commit
<{slacky}> thanks
<Riddell> it does, honest :)
<{slacky}> ok
<{slacky}> commit it
<Riddell> woo, my first ksniffer commit
<{slacky}> :)
<{slacky}> Riddell: -kdelnkdir   = $(kde_appsdir)/Internet
<{slacky}> Riddell: this will remove KSniffer from Internet menu?
<Riddell> Categories=Qt;KDE;Network;  adds it back again in the XDG/freedesktop standard way
<Riddell> so it'll appear in gnome and xfce etc
<{slacky}> Riddell: and the KDE menu?
<Riddell> of course :)
<{slacky}> Riddell: I removed KSniffer from the KDE menu, updated my repository, installed changes and it doesn't appear in KDE menu anymore
<{slacky}> Riddell: what's wrong?
<Riddell> {slacky}: how did you remove it?
<Riddell> where is ksniffer.desktop installed?
<{slacky}> with the Settings/Menu Editor
<Riddell> well if you removed it then it won't come back
<Riddell> rm -r ~/.config ~/.local
<{slacky}> but I made "make install"
<{slacky}> ah I understand
<{slacky}> you put it into the gnome menu that KDE look for it into the Gnome menu
<{slacky}> sigh
<{slacky}> I don't like this
<Riddell> no, it's not in the gnome menu, it's in the freedesktop XDG menu rather than the legacy KDE menu
<Riddell> all modern KDE apps do the same
<Riddell> ls /usr/share/applications/kde to see them all
<{slacky}> mmm ok
<{slacky}> I've seen it
<{slacky}> good night Riddell 
* Mez yawns @ Riddell
<Mez> hows things going
<Riddell> compiling kde 3.5 beta 2
<Tm_T> :o
<Riddell> kdepim is doing evil things and not linking to qt
<Mez> sounds fun
<Tm_T> Riddell: forget it, I don't need it anyway (I compile it myself all the time ;p)
<Mez> whats the updates from beta1
<Riddell> Mez: how do you mean?
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm
<Riddell> tempting
<Tm_T> haha
<Mez> what changes have there been from kdebeta1 -> kde 2.5 beta1
<Mez> what changes have there been from kde3.5beta1 -> kde 3.5 beta2 * 
<Riddell> Mez: no idea
<Tm_T> Riddell: I think I might "lend" some cpu time, can I help compiling packages?
<Tm_T> I would like to try do some :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages
<Tm_T> Riddell: doing it atm
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde35beta2/
<Riddell> give kdeadmin a shot
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> hmh, this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot is taking longer than I expected
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I will install kubuntu to my secondary workstation and start use it as packagefactory :p
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's a long download
<Tm_T> Riddell: looks like it
<Tm_T> doesn't matter, can't sleep anyway
<Riddell> Tm_T: yesterday it just sat there and hung doing nothing forever, killing it and restarting it got it going but there's always some pause at the start
<Tm_T> :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: is it downloading lots of stuff or just sitting there?
<Tm_T> downloading
<Tm_T> ah, done
<Tm_T> next step ->
<Tm_T> I: Base system installed successfully.
<Tm_T> good to know :p
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> I don't bother with the dchroot stuff
<Tm_T> :)
<Riddell> I just do plain chroot and work as root
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> og no
<Tm_T> oh
<Riddell> ?
<Tm_T> hmm, nothing actually, got gpg errors.. ofcourse, I'm jsut installing gnugpg :p
<Tm_T> -g
<Tm_T> ok, I really need some food ->
<Riddell> I ignore those
<Riddell> but installing gpg is the other way
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> food ->
<Riddell> verwilst: I got kdenetwork done using your packages thanks
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> there's something strange in DebootstrapChroot guide
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's that?
<Tm_T> Next, we have to install sudo package to be able to use it being in chroot:
<Riddell> Tm_T: that's only if you use dchroot
<Riddell> which I don't
<Tm_T> ok
<Riddell> feel free to note that on the wiki
<Riddell> I wrote that page and someone did a not very great job of changing it to dchroot
<Tm_T> but, strange thing is: sudo apt-get install sudo
<Riddell> yeah :)
<Tm_T> err, what's that?!
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, so what's your way?
<Riddell> yeah baby, kdepim is mine
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> keep it, I don't wan't it anyway
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: is there "your version" of that guide somewhere?
<Riddell> Tm_T: don't use dchroot, just sudo chroot /var/foo
<Tm_T> ok
<Riddell> revert the changes whoever made to it :)
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, I think I'd do better if I try to get my head straight and do it again with better luck :p
<Tm_T> I'm tired, in drugs an in pains
<Tm_T> not that good combination imho
<Riddell> the difference is just that dchroot dose cleverness to make you chroot as the same user, normal chroot doesn't
<Riddell> I've never seen any need for dchroot
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: so what you're saying, "your way" is otherwise similar but you don't do those password etc hassles ?
<Riddell> exactly
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> make things easier =)
<Tm_T> I'm root anyway
<Tm_T> I think there's something really wrong in that guide
<Riddell> please do fix it :)
<Tm_T> well, I don't know what is the right way
<Tm_T> I just have feeling that there's errors
<Tm_T> like that fstab thing, should I modify my normal fstab or the one "in" chroot
<Tm_T> I don't think that first option is correct
<Tm_T> but that's what is that guide saying
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> don't touch fstab
<Tm_T> I won't
<Riddell> oh I see
<Riddell> well if you want to access your /home from within the chroot you can but again it's not worth the hassle
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> so no fstab thing or mounting...
<Riddell> no
<Tm_T> next step then
<Tm_T> ok, now I give up, my irssi have nice waves...
<Tm_T> staring the ceiling ->
<freeflying> Riddell : are you here
<Tm_T> he's spirit remains with us
<freeflying> :)
<Tm_T> his?
<Tm_T> anyway
<pef> hello
<pef> can I work on this bug ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/qtparted/+bug/3212
<Riddell> pef: yes please
<Riddell> pef: dapper isn't open yet as far as I know but it should be soon enough
<Riddell> all new launchpad dapper that is
<pef> Riddell: ok :) since how many time kde apps uses unsermake ?
<Tm_T> hmm, "switch user" doesn't seem to work
<Riddell> pef: for how long?  over 2 years
<Riddell> but it's not needed unless you do KDE 4
<pef> Riddell: Do you think I should switch from debhelper to cdbs for qtparted ?
<Riddell> pef: no, keep as close as possible to debian so it's easier for them to adopt back
<Riddell> and e-mail the debain maintainer once it's in ubuntu
<pef> Riddell: isn't this process automatic by utnubu project ?
<Riddell> pef: possibly I'm not sure, but it's still polite to talk about it with the debian maintainer
<pef> Riddell: ok, will do it
<Riddell> oh and check it isn't already in debian of course
<pef> Riddell: the 0.4.5 isn't present, only 0.4.4.5
<Riddell> ok, so grab the debian latest and start working from that since I don't think there's and ubuntu changes to the package
<Riddell> s/and/any/
<pef> Riddell: why not working directly to the most recent release ? (0.4.5) as requested by the bug report
<Riddell> I ment for the debian packaging
<Riddell> use debian's latest packaging and throw that onto the latest qtparted
<Riddell> and voila
<pef> oh ok :)
<pef> Riddell: but I will lose debian/changelog entries made for Ubuntu
<Riddell> hmm, yes just saw that
<Riddell> however the changelog says it's in sync with debian for everything else so you just need to merge the changelogs
<Riddell> 'changed "su-to-root" to "gksudo"'  hum
<Riddell> Exec=/usr/bin/gksudo /usr/sbin/qtparted  eek!
<Riddell> evilness
<\sh> who is freeflying 
<\sh> (zhengpeng-hou)
<\sh> ?
<Riddell> \sh: nice chinese dude who's been in here a few times the last couple of days
<\sh> Riddell: k..for approving
<Riddell> \sh: dunno, he says he'll update scim and package skim so he sounds cool, and I guess we can unapprove him if he disappears off the internet
<pef> Riddell: will take care of all that :)
<\sh> Riddell: sure...approved him
<Riddell> pef: use kdesu or X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<\sh> kdesu should be the right answer to qtparted ;)
<pef> Riddell: I know, same stuff as kvpnc ;)
<\sh> Riddell: I'll start to package and test new python-qt/kde3 stuff tomorrow 
<Riddell> pef: make sure its using whatever our latest libparted is
<Riddell> \sh: there's a new python-qt?
<\sh> Riddell: yepp..
<\sh> Riddell: and a new pre-release snapshot of pykde
<Riddell> fun
<\sh> Riddell: but...any possibility to re-enable python-kde3 building in kdebindings? and just dropping python-dcop stuff?
<\sh> Riddell: I could wait for as well for the next release of pykde...for having kde>=3.4.2/kde3.5 support 
<\sh> Riddell: upstream wise ;)
<pef> Riddell: autotools-dev stuff into debian diff.gz, erf :/
<Riddell> \sh: that's possible but is the version in kdebindings always the latest pykde?
<Riddell> pef: happens to the best of us
<pef> :] 
<Riddell> \sh: why drop python-dcop?
<\sh> Riddell: well it should be, but I don't know if kde upstream do take care about pykde stuff...I would like to see it to be taken over by kde upstream and maintaining by kde upstream as well
* jpatrick thinks he knows who freeflying is
<\sh> Riddell: cause python-dcop (as I read it in the configure.{ac/in} the last time in 3.4.2) has only python2.2/2.3 build-deps possible and not python2.4
<\sh> Riddell: so if you enable python-kde3 at the same time as python-dcop it clashes with the python versions...python-kde3 can't use 2.2 anymore
<\sh> Riddell: it's a mess, that's why python-kde3 is not enabled in kdebindings somehow
<Riddell> python-dcop depends on python 2.4
<Riddell> of course that doesn't mean it works
<Riddell> jpatrick: who's that then?
<jpatrick> Riddell: He was on Kubuntu Forums
<jpatrick> Then he IMed me for a while
<\sh> Riddell: ok..I'll test with 3.4.3 tomorrow.if I can enable python-kde3 and python-dcop together, fine...so we have to make sure, latest python-kde3 is in kdesvn
<Riddell> \sh: kdebindings 3.5 beta 2 if it's any help http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde35beta2/kdebindings-3.4.92.tar.bz2
<\sh> Riddell: I'll do two test cases...one with stable breezy kde and with kde3.5beta2...I mean it won't make so much difference, cause python-kde3 will not support 3.4.2/3.4.3/>=3.5 until next official release+1
<jpatrick> Riddell: Apparently he's supporting Linux in China...
* \sh has to reinstall his system tomorrow somehow...to a real clean env to work with...this install is totally messed up
* Lathiat just switched his other laptop to kubuntu
<Riddell> \sh: if python-kde is always behind kde it doesn't make sense to use kdebindings which is released with kde
<Riddell> jpatrick: nice guy or nutty hanger on?
<Riddell> \sh: chroot is your friend
<Riddell> Lathiat: awooga
<Riddell> jpatrick: he's on the channel just now so be nice in what you say :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: nice guy overall
<\sh> Riddell: well...yes chroot...but my install is a complete mess ;) 
<Riddell> excellent, lets approve him for kubuntu team then
<\sh> Riddell: that's why I want to have it maintained by kde upstream...
<jpatrick> Riddell: first time he spoke to a foreigner
<Riddell> jpatrick: ooh, exciting
<\sh> Riddell: and everything is somehow slow
<\sh> regarding my new install of the other laptop..
<jpatrick> Riddell: Have you seen this: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=650.0 ?
<Riddell> I like how people have whole blogs dedicated to kubuntu
<Riddell> jpatrick: nope
<pef> Riddell: can you try to build qtparted-0.4.5 from upstream tarball ?http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/qtparted/qtparted-0.4.5.tar.bz2?download I have a fatal error running unsermake
<Riddell> pef: don't use unsermake then
<Riddell> uninstall unsermake
<pef> Riddell: and add it to Conflicts ?
<Riddell> pef: yeah
<Riddell> then start again with a fresh buildtree, mixing unsermake and automake can mess things up
<pef> Riddell: mm some files were generated by unsermake, so I can't switch so easily, I thing I have to write a patch to delete unsermake from shell scripts used to generate Makefile.*
<Riddell> oh, qtparted does use unsermake
<Riddell> interesting, must be the first program to do that by default
<Riddell> INSTALL file doesn't mention it, I wonder if that was done by mistake then
<Riddell> but it doesn't compile
<pef> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1338759&forum_id=247293
<pef> maybe corrected in the cvs 
<freeflying> hi you all
<Riddell> pef: it compiles fine if not using unsermae
<Riddell> unsermake
<Riddell> pef: best thing would be to run  make -f admin/Makefile.common  on the origional source then recreate the .orig 
<Riddell> not that in the changelog and don't use unsermake
<Riddell> and tell upstream of their mistake
<Riddell> afternoon freeflying 
<pef> Riddell: ok, thank you :)
<freeflying> inow i want to build scim-qtimm for breezy
<freeflying> but it seemed the qt should be patch 
<freeflying> but the qt in breezy doesn't patched
<Riddell> freeflying: we can patch it though for dapper
<freeflying> then i shall patch it for myself use own
<Riddell> freeflying: please do, let us know if it all works and we'll get the patch into kubuntu
<pef> Riddell: can I use cdbs patch system on a debhelper rules ?
<Riddell> pef: I doubt it, it's not hard to add it to debhelper
<Riddell> just need to find a package that still uses it and copy
<Riddell> koffice
<Riddell> copy the # Apply Debian specific patches in debian/rules (and the unapply one too)
<pef> mm
<pef> I don't have some targets
<pef> like config.status: foo
<Riddell> ignore it then :)
<pef> Riddell: what's important with dpatch ? patch before building and unpatch before cleaning ?
<Riddell> pef: sounds about right
<pef> Riddell: I don't fully understand why the dpatch man add multiples commands to call dpatch and multiples dpatch specific targets ?
<Riddell> I've never used dpatch
<Riddell> qt does
<pef> Riddell: can you review my package later ?
<Riddell> pef: of course
<pef> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=794
<pef> have to go, bye !
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-22
<pef> hello
<pef> Riddell: hello, about unsermake and qtparted, I understand why notice upstream, but not why notice debian maintainer ? their current version (0.4.4) builds fine, the problem is with 0.4.5 release, not yet into Debian
<Tm_T> pef: something about helping each other?
<pef> Tm_T: if a package is newer in ubuntu, it will be integrated by utnubu team, no ?
<Tm_T> yu
<pef> Tm_T: so the debian maintainer will have all my corrections to get the package working :)
<Tm_T> pef: sounds good to me :)
<pef> :] 
<Tm_T> they are in our side afterall
* Tm_T just installed debian package of ktorrent
<pef> mail sent :)
<Tm_T> :)
<\sh> guys...can somebody try out klibido? I get strange crashes here
<\sh> (breezy version)
<pef> \sh: what are you doing to have the crash ?
<\sh> pef: adding a server, downloading the grouplist, trying to subscribe to groups
<pef> downloading grouplist...
<Lathiat> seems to run here 
<Lathiat> ah ok
<\sh> crashing?
<pef> slow link, wait :)
<Lathiat> working fine here
<pef> \sh: no crash
<pef> \sh: maybe corrupted grouplist database
<\sh> pef: argl
<\sh> then our need to check with a normal usenet client :(
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> now it's crashing when I delete a server *grmpf*
<\sh> think I'll delete my .kde klibido stuff first
<Lathiat> heh
<\sh> no...again...subscribe to groups -> crash
<\sh> but not with knode
<Riddell> who wants to test kde 3.5 beta 2 for me?
<Tm_T> you mean install and say if it works?
<Tm_T> o/ o/
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> or say if it installs
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/archive-kde35beta/ breezy mai
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/archive-kde35beta/ breezy main
<Tm_T> ok I'll let you know
<Riddell> thanks
<Tm_T> trying upgrade 267 packages, proceeding ->
<Tm_T> oh, ubuntu has upgraded lynx :)
<Tm_T> just downloading packages take almost an hour
<Tm_T> hmm, is it an hour or a hour ?
<Riddell> an hour
<Riddell> a euopean hour
<Riddell> no, it doesn't make sense :)
<Tm_T> I thought so
<Tm_T> Riddell: installing... looks like all going fine
<Tm_T> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.92-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Tm_T> I'll do dpkg -i to it
<Tm_T> ok, then it wen't ok
<Tm_T> went
<Tm_T> anyway
<Riddell> Tm_T: what was the error?
<Tm_T> just gave that, dpkg -i to it wen't ok
<Tm_T> went
<Tm_T> and now I think I got them all installed
<Tm_T> kept back: kdeedu kdegames kdepim libkcal2-dev libkcal2a
<Riddell> Tm_T: but did it say what the error was at all?
<Tm_T> Riddell: in subprocess dpkg etc
<Riddell> hmm
<Tm_T> dpkg does it sometimes :)
<Tm_T> should I run it then?
<Riddell> run which?
<Riddell> KDE 3.5? yes
<Tm_T> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tm_T> that was it
* Tm_T <3 Konsole
<Riddell> how unuseful of it
<Tm_T> yup, those two lines was all what it gave from error, doesn't tell about it at all :p
<Tm_T> but I think I reboot, time of it ->
<Tm_T> hahha
<Tm_T> no X here then
<Tm_T> complaining about parse error of xorg.conf
<Tm_T> "FontPath" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<Tm_T> what's that?
<Tm_T> aah, sorry, my mistake
<Tm_T> was # in wrong place
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> ->
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> artsd crashed immediately
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, what you need to know?
<Riddell> Tm_T: that it all installed and is sane
<Riddell> arts crashing isn't too unusual :)
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> it crashes all the time :p
<Tm_T> but I don't care
<Tm_T> amarok does give sound, I'm happy
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> yup, beta2 working here o/
<Riddell> groovy
<Tm_T> I like :)
<Tm_T> haven't noticed any problems
<Tm_T> yet
<Tm_T> ok, all packages installed, no problems at all
<Tm_T> now I have to install my svn stuff too ->
<Riddell> Tm_T: thanks for that
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> thanks for this opportunity :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, when beta2 will be released?
<Riddell> Tm_T: tomorrow it seems
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> so I know advertise it ;)
<jjesse> Riddell: I'm back any major changes to any docs for Kubuntu post-release?
<Riddell> jjesse: yeah I made some changes
<Riddell> and I have an account on the svn server now so I can merge them back to branch
<Riddell> then we merge them back to trunk
<Riddell> then we go dapper
<jjesse> cool, ready to get started again :) updating svn right now
<Riddell> well see the kubuntu-docs package for my changes
<jjesse> ok will do
<Riddell> jjesse: so you plan to keep doing kubuntu docs for dapper?
<Riddell> he said hopefully
<jjesse> Riddell:  yes i plan on working on kubuntu for all distros
<Riddell> ?
<jjesse> dapper plus post dapper
<Riddell> kubuntu for all distros?
<jjesse> i want to keep doing them as long as can i said it wrong
<Tm_T> s/distro/release
<Tm_T> ;)
<Riddell> excellent
<jjesse> i think right now i'm the only member on the doc-team working on kubuntu docs
<jjesse> everyone else is working on ubuntu 
<Riddell> I wonder if they hand out bounties for docs
<Riddell> jjesse: I've added a KubuntuDocs BoF to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/BOFs
<Riddell> jjesse: if you could write down any thoughts on what the ideal docs for dapper would look like that would be cool
<jjesse> Riddell: i will work on that
<Riddell> just bullet points or whatever
<jjesse> as i can't come to UbuntuBelowZero
<Riddell> leave a space in your calendar for 6 months time, well get you to the next one :)
<jjesse> grin thanks
<apokryphos> Riddell: beta2 works fine (went home briefly earlier; figured I'd try it out)
<apokryphos> but dang debuild gives the evil pic error again :/
<Riddell> apokryphos: even arts?
<apokryphos> hm, didn't check sound -- it did install fine though
<Riddell> apokryphos: could well be one of the missing debian common patches that does that, I'll add those back soonish
<Riddell> apokryphos: but arts didn't crash on startup?
<apokryphos> nope
<Riddell> good good
<Tm_T> then it was good random in my case ;)
<Tm_T> touch of "home" to windows users =)
<apokryphos> Riddell: if you can, let me know if someone builds kdebase successfully on amd64 -- I'll be happy to try any other packs once that's out the way
<Riddell> apokryphos: sure
<Riddell> apokryphos: have you tried just building it without the debian stuff?
<Riddell> plain ./configure && make
<apokryphos> nope, can do
<seaLne> is it expected after logining out a just dist-upgradede to 3.5 that kdm will continue running but X will die?
<Riddell> seaLne: X should restart
<seaLne> ah sorry kdm died but ofcourse left its pid file
<_Tonio_> Riddell: I have a question for a Linux expert, if you have a second ;) a problem making me crazy !
<_Tonio_> Riddell: and first : hello ;)
<seaLne> and as others have mentioned arts crashes when starting
<seaLne> kd@manson:~$ artsd
<seaLne> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/ksocket-kd/localhost.localdomain-7a8b-4353caae)
<Riddell> hi _Tonio_ 
<_Tonio_> hi Riddell  ;)
<Riddell> _Tonio_: if I see a linux expert I'll put you in touch :)
<_Tonio_> haha ! You may have the key, can I ask ?
<Riddell> _Tonio_: try me
<_Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<_Tonio_> on my girlfriend's desktop, fonts size sometimes change while booting
<_Tonio_> generally it gets the correct size, but sometimes fonts are really small
<Riddell> on the console or on X?
<_Tonio_> on X
<_Tonio_> I searched in the logs and found this :
<_Tonio_> (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024
<_Tonio_> (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)
<_Tonio_> 75 is too little.... but why does it happen on that machine especially ?
<Riddell> it asks the monitor what to set it to, monitors arn't always reliable for a sensible reply
<Riddell> I havn't worked out how to turn that off yet although it can't be hard
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ddc ?
<_Tonio_> okay but is there a way to force the fonts size value in xorg ?
<_Tonio_> I'm not the only one with that problem apparently
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: ddc can be disabled, then you can give your own screen sizes
<_Tonio_> Yagisan on #ubuntu-motu has exactly the same
<Tm_T> like I do
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: nice, but what means ddc ?
<Tm_T> ddc is "the system" what your hardware & xorg uses to determine stuff
<Tm_T> like your monitor info
<Tm_T> wiki tell more
<_Tonio_> okay... so according to you this is not a problem with the nvidia driver ?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> afaik
<Tm_T> and even if it is, it can be easily "fix"
<_Tonio_> okay..... I'm gonna look on the wiki
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: and I mean wikipedia ;)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: so I would just have to make a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server and put the good values and that's it ?
<Tm_T> no
<_Tonio_> Tm_T:  okay ;)
<Tm_T> you have to add some lines to your xorg.conf
<_Tonio_> could you eventually send me yours to get an example ?
<Tm_T> section "device" -> add line: Option "ddc" "no"
<cmvo> _Tonio_: Hi! How about using the -dpi switch for the X server in kdmrc?
<_Tonio_> cmvo: which would change what ???
<Tm_T> section "monitor" -> add line:  DisplaySize  370  277 (use your values;))
<Tm_T> I do it that way
<_Tonio_> and that's all ?
<Tm_T> yup
<cmvo> _Tonio_: Changes the dpi setting the X server uses. I use it to fore 75 dpi fonts if the server chooses 100 dpi.
<Tm_T> cmvo: hmm, that give larger fonts ?
<Tm_T> and I have trouble with too large fonts, so I use that technique I explained to have smaller fonts :)
<cmvo> Tm_T: I don't like large fonts either and use the -dpi switch since, I think, XFree 4.1.?.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> and I use ddc disable to get higher resolutions
<cmvo> _Tonio_: Try adding "-dpi 100" to ServerArgsLocal in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, should give you large fonts if the server insists on small.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, how I can get my dpi from Konsole?
<Tm_T> can't remember
<_Tonio_> cmvo: I may try that, cause it seems to be easier, and then if it fails, I'll try Tm_T's technique
<Tm_T> :)
<cmvo> Tm_T: If you use startx, the setting is in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc.
<cmvo> Tm_T: Even "startx -- -dpi 75" works for testing
<_Tonio_> cmvo: I'll try this, thanks a lot for the info
<cmvo> _Tonio_: You're welcome :-) Hope it works for you.
<cmvo> But I didn't mean to clutter the -devel channel with configuration stuff :-) I just happended to come across the question.
<cmvo> I acually wanted to ask how the GUI apps are configured to expect the user password and not the root password?
<cmvo> Is this done in the PAM settings or by a source patch?
<Tm_T> cmvo: I know, but I just boot my pc to X ;)
<Tm_T> cmvo: but I mean how I can get the dpi information
<_Tonio_> cmvo: I already asked elsewhere without any success before asking here. I know configuration problems isn't the purpose here ;)
<cmvo> Tm_T: Which dpi information? What the X server currently uses?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> actually, I can count it myself :o
<Tm_T> :(
<_Tonio_> cmvo: for root launching, I personnaly do that by patching the .dektop file in the sources, adding "kdesu" to the launch command....
<_Tonio_> cmvo: I don't know how it works for gnome...
<cmvo> _Tonio_: Thats why I've come here too, just don't want to anger anybody.
<cmvo> Tm_T: Hm, never needed the setting info myself before, but the should be a small utility somewhere. Just can't find one at the moment, at least among the programs starting with x...
<cmvo> _Tonio_: Thanks, I take a look a the .desktop files.
<_Tonio_> no pb ;)
<pef> \sh_away: I'm thinking about updating klibido to a newer upstream release
<_Tonio_> pef: I already tried, but there is something like a bug....
<_Tonio_> pef: I already sent an email to the upstream and whe're currently searching.
<_Tonio_> but well, if you can find by yourself, that would be perfect ;)
<pef> _Tonio_: if you can tell me more about the bug, why not ;)
<_Tonio_> hum let me check for the email
<_Tonio_> yes that's it..... there is a file that is "not found", but present....
<_Tonio_> I can forward you the email, maybe
<pef> _Tonio_: loic at dev dot erodia dot net please 
<_Tonio_> okay
<_Tonio_> the attachment is missing, but you may have enough informations with just the email...
<pef> ok :] 
<_Tonio_> pef: mail gone
<pef> _Tonio_: je l'ai ;)
<_Tonio_> pef: According to what I remember, compilation works, but dpkg-buildpackage, debuild don't work
<_Tonio_> pef: french ?
<pef> yep
<_Tonio_> ah oki ;) ben bonne reception alors ;)
<cmvo> Tm_T: Try KInfoCenter in X-Server is lists the resolution.
<Tm_T> cmvo: yu
<Tm_T> but I said "in konsole" ;)
<Tm_T> but it doesn't matter, I can count it myself actually
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> if i try and start kwalletmanager it just does nothing
<Lathiat> it just returns
<Lathiat> oh i see, its in the systray
<Lathiat> thats kinda confusing since its a menu item
<cmvo> Tm_T: Hm, I think I didn't see your initial question. I just came across KInfoCenter while searching for something else :-)
<apokryphos> Riddell: make error; http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/396581 
<apokryphos> kind of wondering what "No rule to make..." errors mean; they pop up often
<Tm_T> cmvo: :)
<Riddell> it means it's expecting to find either that file or a Makefile rule to create that file
<Riddell> it's quite muddled if it's expecting kbookmarknotifier.h in that directory
<apokryphos> Riddell: are these things down to bad code, or down to your system state?
<pef> have to go, bye !
<Riddell> apokryphos: randomness of automake?
<apokryphos> it's not being used for kde 4, is it? Thank God =)
<Riddell> no it's not
<apokryphos> :-O
* apokryphos tries to remember the whole deal with SCons
<_Sime> question: is hwdata the standard hardware database (think pci ids) for kubuntu?
<_Sime> i'm getting some guidance stuff working on my newly installed breezy installation.
<Riddell> hwdata is installed as default
<Riddell> guidance working is always good
<_Sime> cool, i'm working on displayconfig. It needs to scan the pci bus and work out what kind of gfx card you've got. Including things like dualhead cards.
<Riddell> ah, sime must be simon :)
<Riddell> can you use hal for that?
<_Sime> yes, and in theory hal should do it.
<_Sime> but
<_Sime> on my machine at least HAL doesn't identify the second head on my gfx card.
<_Sime> (the second head should show up as an extra gfx card on the pci bus)
<_Sime> so I think I'm still stuck with doing it manually.
<_Sime> (not hard)
<Riddell> right
<_Sime> I take it that guidance was stable enough for 5.10. :-)
<Riddell> well it's in main so it must be :)
<Riddell> main problem actually is that it doesn't fit on 1024 screen when using systemsettings
<Riddell> only the user module and only just, other modules are a lot worse
<_Sime> sure?
<_Sime> system services should be ok.
<_Sime> looks ok here.
<Riddell> sorry, I ment other kcontrol modules are worse.  other guidance modules are fine
<_Sime> users & groups might be too tall though....
<_Sime> I also notice that system settings has trouble with admin'ed modules. If you go to admin mode in a module, then go to another module, and THEN go back to your admin'ed moudle...
<_Sime> then you get a message "This configuration section is already opened in system settings".
<Riddell> yeah, I need to look into that
<Riddell> \sh meet _Sime, pykde dude
<Riddell> _Sime: are you the official maintainer of pykde these days?
<\sh> Oh :) nice :) Hi _Sime 
<_Sime> hey, and don't forget I'm also the guy that makes the mess of kdebindings. ;-)
<\sh> _Sime: ROCK :)
<_Sime> hi \sh
<\sh> _Sime: nice to meet you :)
<Riddell> _Sime: \sh did a great job of packaging pyqt and pykde for breezy
<_Sime> Riddell: I try to make sure that KDE ships with working Python+KDE bindings each time.
<Riddell> _Sime: is KDE 3.5 going to?
<_Sime> yeah, I'm using them right now.
<Riddell> winderful :)
<Riddell> wonderful
<\sh> _Sime: i just tryed to fix the issue with kconfigskeleton...
<_Sime> it's a bit of a mess since PyQt and PyKDE and SIP run on thier own schedules which don't match KDEs.
<_Sime> especially w.r.t. bin-compat.
<\sh> _Sime: and I managed to catch up with a patch from the pykde ml from 2004..
<_Sime> \sh: i'm not familiar with kconfigskeleton
<\sh> _Sime: it's the nice kconfigXT stuff of kde..which makes config dialogs etc. quite easy...didn't work...and I think it won't work in the latest snapshots from a couple of days before
<_Sime> oh,
<\sh> _Sime: are you even the maintainer of the debian packages?
<_Sime> nope
<_Sime> I generally try to make sure that Mandriva has decent packages, though
<\sh> sad..cause I send the patches I included to debian and even to gentoo..nobody is including them...
<_Sime> but I just stepped over kubuntu. :)
<\sh> ha..I just forget the rpm universe
<\sh> forgot even
<_Sime> well, I was after a distro that followed KDE most closely, and also which kind of shared what I wanted to see in a distro.
<Riddell> _Sime: what do you want to see in a distro?
<_Sime> KDE as primary desktop. #1.
<_Sime> and the goal of integrating KDE with the rest of the system to create the best desktop OS possible
<_Sime> it is difficult to do this in KDE itself, since it tries to be for all unix-like platforms
<_Sime> while I'm of the opinion of first focusing on one (linux) and when that is perfect, worrying about the rest. :)
<\sh> _Sime: welcome to kubuntu
<_Sime> :)
<Riddell> _Sime: got any other future plans for guidance?  other modules you think should be in there?
<_Sime> I would like to know what you guys want... but since you asked...
<\sh> _Sime: it would be nice, to have pykde maitained in kde upstream directly :)
<_Sime> a decent cron editor thingy would be nice, something that actually showed what was going to happen when...
<Riddell> yes, definatly
<_Sime> ... a decent way of selecting a keyboard and keyboard settings. (I want to choose my keyboard from a _picture_, not guessing if I have US international or whatever)
<\sh> _Sime: well...make it kde conform and fix some issues between c++ and python where python has problems...
<_Sime> understandable compose key support would be good to. Right now it is not obvious how you configure it.
<\sh> call by ref inside a function call
<_Sime> \sh: it would be nice if Jim Bublitz could open development more
<_Sime> \sh: then there is also the issue of commercial licensing.
<Riddell> Bublitz is pyqt dude?
<_Sime> \sh: Jim is now the address to go to for a commerical license of PyKDE.
<_Sime> Riddell: yes
<\sh> _Sime: not for pykde
<_Sime> no
<_Sime> Riddell: PyKDE.
<Riddell> I'm confused
<\sh> Riddell: hmmm....parts of kde are gpl, aren't they?
<_Sime> Riddell: SIP and PyQt are done by Phil Thompson at Riverbank computing
<Riddell> right
<_Sime> Riddell: PyKDE is based on PyQt though.
<Riddell> of course
<_Sime> PyKDE runs on the LGPL KDE libs.
<\sh> so the interfaces from some things are GPL as well, or are all library interfaces lgpl?
<Riddell> \sh: all libraries are lgpl
<_Sime> that is standard KDE policy, yes
<_Sime> libs => LGPL
<Riddell> so this Jim guy makes pykde and sells it?
<\sh> _Sime: isn't it right now something like gpl licensed this pykde?
<_Sime> I don't know if he has actually sold it to anyone yet.
<_Sime> but in theory, yes
<Riddell> but I thought _Sime looked after pykde
<_Sime> pykde is also published under the GPL.
<_Sime> Jim is the copyright holder though.
<\sh> so lets fork it and make it work better ;)
<_Sime> \sh: but the leaves the issue of commerical licensing.
<_Sime> s/the/that/
<Riddell> _Sime: so what do you do if he makes pykde?
<\sh> but it's open for development...and if we fork it and leave under gpl it's ok
<_Sime> Riddell: maintian the copy in KDE SVN, write stuff on PyKDE, give talks etc etc
<_Sime> \sh: yes, but a commerical company can't buy a non-GPL license from anyone.
<_Sime> i know that this is a concern for Eve at least.
<\sh> _Sime: why buying a license? 
<\sh> _Sime: I'm thinking of including a fork to kde
<Riddell> who's Eve?
<_Sime> Riddell: I mean Eve whatshersname from KDE eV.
<Riddell> Eva
<_Sime> my bad.
<Riddell> Eva wants a commercial pykde?
<\sh> kde e.v. is non-commercial
<_Sime> She once asked me a Jim if the option existed for companies to get a closed souce license for PyKDE etc.
<_Sime> right now you can use KDE in a closed source app iff you have a Qt license from TrollTech.
<\sh> u can link against the lib
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> _Sime: is pykde extensions likely to go into SVN?
<Tonio-> Riddell: I think there is a little bug with konqueror and kde 3.4.3 with ftp.
<_Sime> Riddell: that is certainly possible. is there demand? I'm guessing yes.
<\sh> _Sime: if kde have it (the gpl version) in svn...kde community + others can improve and bugfix the pykde stuff
<_Sime> \sh: then you have a GPL open source PyKDE version + a closed source version (Jim) that is different.
<_Sime> \sh: that's bad.
<_Sime> \sh: besides, it might be possible to get Jim to open PyKDE up more.
<\sh> _Sime: why? if ours is working much better, he can forget about selling ;)
<_Sime> \sh: PyQt isn't a real problem.
<\sh> _Sime: or he is doing a dual license like trolltech
<\sh> _Sime: cause right now the compatiblity of pykde is more then a mess
<_Sime> \sh: as I said. I don't think Jim is making any money off PyKDE, so he might be happy to LGPL development... dunno
<_Sime> \sh: you can get a close source license for PyKDE from Jim on similar terms as PyQt.
<\sh> _Sime: I don't want to have a closed source license, i want to have it free to have a better way to fix it...right now, we're fixing stuff which could be fixed already
<Riddell> Tonio-: what's up?
<Tonio-> simple test
<Tonio-> ftp://aude.planetemu.net
<_Sime> \sh: it doesn't have to close source, just closed source friendly, like KDE libs (LGPL)
<Tonio-> login : aude
<Tonio-> password : test
<Tonio-> you don't see any file
<Tonio-> go with ftp in the shell and that works perfectly.... kbear also works....
<Tonio-> but it doesn't cause problems with all servers, so I don't know if it is a konqueror bug, or a proftpd bug
<\sh> _Sime: so...we can do whatever we want..send patches upstream to jim, if he doesn't want to include them, it's his decision...so why is kde not including it into svn (i think it's in kdebindings module already)
<Tonio-> maybe the proftpd package is a bit crappy...
<_Sime> \sh: patches you mean?
<Tonio-> Riddell: password isn't test, but "friend"
<Tonio-> ftp://aude:friend@aude.planetemu.net
<\sh> _Sime: the whole source and then we can patch it directly in kde svn, make it compatible with latest kde development and send the patches upstream to jim
<_Sime> \sh: that sounds like an option.
<\sh> _Sime: because latest snapshot only works correctly with 3.4.2 (in some areas is segfaulting badly), 3.4.3 and 3.5 will be supported (as I read his announcement correctly) in one of the next releases...(not the upcoming one)
<_Sime> \sh: Jim is very busy.
<Tonio-> Riddell: the remote ftp server is a kubuntu fresh install with proftpd all by default...
<_Sime> \sh: KDE 4 is a good time to change things.
<_Sime> \sh: Jim will probably recreate the PyKDE bindings from scratch. Maybe we could persuade him to use KDE SVN + LGPL.
<Riddell> Tonio-: hmm yes
<_Sime> \sh: just open it right up.
<Riddell> Tonio-: it's working on one of my servers
<Riddell> (not a kubuntu one)
<Tonio-> with my debian server + proftpd it works like a charm......
<_Sime> \sh: binary compatibility is also an issue.
<Tonio-> Riddell: so I assume a problem with the proftpd package maybe.....
<\sh> _Sime: well...I can raise this issue on the pykde ml
<\sh> _Sime: I think more people are interessted to see a community driven development of pykde in kde svn
<Tonio-> Riddell: listing works with certain clients but not all.... maybe it requires LIST -La instead of LIST or NLST.... A bug like that....
<_Sime> \sh: yeah, agreed.  Jim does a good job. But he just doesn't have the time
<\sh> _Sime: yepp...because of this he should leave it to the people who have the time
<\sh> (or actually thinking they have the time)
<_Sime> \sh: another option is to create a new PyKDE using PyQt+SIP, but without Jim's support.
<\sh> _Sime: no option...because there are apps which are relying on that API
<_Sime> \sh: at the same time I don't want to piss the guy off...
<_Sime> \sh: the PyKDE api?
<_Sime> \sh: if we did that for KDE 4, it wouldn't be an issue.
<_Sime> \sh: besides we could still aim for compatibility.
<_Sime> \sh: yet another option is using the SMOKE library in KDE 4 for Python as well.
<_Sime> \sh: one guy on the bindings list has been playing around with other ways of binding Qt/KDE for Python.
<\sh> _Sime: is it near the kde api, just like pykde?
<_Sime> \sh: but yeah, Smoke would be more work.
<_Sime> \sh: what do you mean?
<\sh> _Sime: that the object names etc. are just as close to the kde c++ class names?
<_Sime> \sh: yes
<\sh> _Sime: hmm..need to have a look :) 
<\sh> _Sime: do u have a pointer?
<_Sime> \sh: are you talking about method names in PyKDE or Smoke?
<\sh> _Sime: smoke...want to have a look at it
<_Sime> \sh: smoke is in the KDE SVN, kdebindings module
<Riddell> \sh: smoke is used by the ruby bindings
<\sh> ah
<Riddell> _Sime: feel free to add stuff to the bottom of this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSystemTools
<Riddell> (also that might well be bountyable for anyone interested)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> good night comrades
<Riddell> sleep tight
<apokryphos> don't let the bed-bugs bite
<Riddell> or the computer bugs
<apokryphos> not as easy
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-23
<apokryphos> koffice doesn't bring in kexi, and it's even especially advertised on breezy release notes that it does :P
<Riddell> it's because kexi is released separately as well as with koffice
<Riddell> the separate kexi is more up to date so we package that
<apokryphos> but don't package the one that comes with koffice?
<apokryphos> shouldn't the newer package depend on koffice anyhow?
<Riddell> koffice should maybe depend on kexi
<Riddell> I don't know if kexi 
<Riddell> blurg
<Riddell> I don't think kexi works in koshell though 
<apokryphos> ah yes, could be an issue
<Tm_T> hmm
* Tm_T wonders if hes trunk koffice have kexi too
<Tm_T> yes
<pef> hello
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> \sh: hi
<Riddell> who's running breezy and wants to do a dist-upgrade?
<pef> Riddell: why not :)
<JRe> Riddell: why ?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> dapper \o/
<Tm_T> ;)
<JRe> i am planning to put my laptop on dapper
<Riddell> JRe: because there are HAL and GPG updates in today
<Riddell> make sure you have breezy-upgdates enabled
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<Tm_T> Riddell: :o
<Tm_T> hmm, why I can't see them
<JRe> Riddell: there is the konsole font fix also???
<Riddell> JRe: of course
<pef> is dapper open ?
<JRe> Tm_T: I can't see them too
<CaiN_SA> Riddell, why is the packages with south african languages for kde empty ?
<JRe> ok it's good they are there ;)
<JRe> Riddell: I'm dist-upgrading
* JRe hopes to be allowed to mount his usb device and sign mails ;)
<Tm_T> heh
<JRe> Riddell: ok so
<JRe> Riddell: konsole font cleaned, hal fixed, and gpg working great
<JRe> Riddell: no errors
<JRe> Riddell: that's a cool update ;)
<JRe> (amd64)
<Tm_T> uih!
<Tm_T> maybe I'm using slow mirror os something?
<Tm_T> s/os/or
<JRe> Tm_T: I did it from archives.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ?
<JRe> Tm_T: lirror
<JRe> s/l/m/
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> breezy-updates it is?
<JRe> Tm_T: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Tm_T> "gksu kubuntu-default-settings" are upgrades I did find now
<Tm_T> JRe: ok, what I need to do to get hal working?
<JRe> Tm_T: kdebase_kio_plugin
<Tm_T> hmm
<JRe> Tm_T: you need to upgrade this package
<Tm_T> lemme see
<Tm_T> apt-get install kdebase_kio_plugin -> E: Couldn't find package kdebase_kio_plugin
<Tm_T> :(
<Riddell> CaiN_SA: which packages specifically?
<JRe> Tm_T: wait a sec it's not the exact name
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> JRe: I'll wait :)
<JRe> kdebase-kio-plugins
<JRe> Tm_T: fixed version is 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu5
<Tm_T> don't get it yet
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> :(
<JRe> Tm_T: sudo apt-get update ?
<Tm_T> doing it allthetime
<JRe> :)
<Tm_T> I do always apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> no point to do upgrade without update
<JRe> Tm_T: mmm strange
<JRe> Tm_T: you have set the mirror I told you ?
<Tm_T> yup
<pef> fr.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seems to be synced
<pef> I get updates on archive.ubuntu.com I don't have on fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> only archive.ubuntu.com seems to be synced
<JRe> pef: yes it's the case
<seaLne> i don't have it yet and i just updated my mirror from archive.u.c
<Riddell> well, being the master it can't really be synced
<Tm_T> :)
<Riddell> there's 4 machines behind a.u.c so they might not all be synced
<Tm_T> ok
<pef> Riddell: round robin dns ? I have 404 on one
<seaLne> very weird i get different things from each host
<CaiN_SA> Riddell, in pvt plz
<JRe> Riddell: anyway, thanks for the update ;)
<seaLne> they are very out of sync
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, how long I have to wait until I can share repository to beta2?
<Tm_T> uhm, share url of repository ;)
<Tm_T> ok, I really need more caffeine ->
<Riddell> Tm_T: go ahead, distrowatch already has
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> and url is?
<Tm_T> :p
<apokryphos> wow, ubuntuforums have given us a whole section now for kubuntu
<apokryphos> maybe they want to make it *the* kubuntu forum after seeing the competition :-O
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> ah got it
<Tm_T> brew more coffee to get head working ->
<_Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> what's up _Tonio_ 
<_Tonio_> fine Tm_T  ?
<Tm_T> I'm ok :)
<_Tonio_> I'm a bit hill....
<_Tonio_> I can see a kde update on breezy ;)
<Tm_T> :)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: any information if that resolves the hal issue un mdia:/ ?
<_Tonio_> in media:/
<Tm_T> 14:08 < Riddell> JRe: because there are HAL and GPG updates in today
<Tm_T> I still don't get those packages though
<_Tonio_> ah ?
<Tm_T> but, beta2 !
<_Tonio_> fr.archives.ubuntu.... main has it
<_Tonio_> did you already install kde 3.5 beta ?
* Tm_T advertise and spam: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta2 breezy main
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: yesterday
<_Tonio_> I think I will wait for RC tu update.....
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> why?
<Tm_T> where's your adventurous attitude?
<_Tonio_> I have had many BIG problems in the past with kde beta....
<Tm_T> :o
<_Tonio_> where is it ?
<Tm_T> :p
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: not that far, but I actually have a lot of pressure at work, I cannot take the risk to have a non working environnement....
<Tm_T> ah yes
<_Tonio_> I had to fight to get the right to use linux instead of windows, so.....
<_Tonio_> but I may try 3.5 on my desktop toonight ;)
<_Tonio_> beta testing it can be usefull for riddell
<_Tonio_> and the kde team of course ;)
<_Tonio_> okay need to restart kde, seya in a few minutes
<Tm_T> :)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: works great with the update ;)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: about kde 3.5, is the beta complete with all software, or just kde core ?
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: I think there was nice bunch of packages
<_Tonio_> okay ;)
<_Tonio_> but really I cannot take the risk to update my laptop....
<Tm_T> don't ask from me, I just advertise ;)
<_Tonio_> hehe
<_Tonio_> why not adding the repo in the channel's subject ?
<Tm_T> I have no rights
<_Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<_Tonio_> and according to what tou've seen, is it nice, I mean are the changes interessting ?
<_Tonio_> I didn't follow the news on that point, I am more interessted in e17 at the moment
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: many improvenments
<Tm_T> small fixes here and there
<_Tonio_> k
<_Tonio_> I hope (but no chance.....) that knetworkconf will be less buggy ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> what bugs?
<_Tonio_> I don't know how it is developped, but it has many bugs affecting debian based distros, while debian is perfectly managed...
<_Tonio_> hum
<_Tonio_> if you try to use fixed IP address, the default route doesn't apply
<_Tonio_> and the broadcast address is wrong
<_Tonio_> it is a very old bug that afects many debian based distros, like kubuntu, xandros or mepis
<_Tonio_> but well, maybe with guidance we will get a new network config tool ;)
<_Tonio_> I saw a possible frontend to networkmanager was discussed also
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> Riddell: some people have artsd crash in every boot
<apokryphos> on this computer I've never compiled kde without artsd crashing, though the packages seem to get it right
<Tm_T> well, now one says artsd crashes allthetime
<Tm_T> autorepeat
<Tm_T> must be nice effect ;)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: should we advertise that beta2 repository in #kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: probably a good idea; it solves a few problems, and it's already announced on the forum I see 
<Tm_T> ok
<apokryphos> would be nice if there was a kubuntu.org announcement
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I think riddell is doing it
<Tm_T> sorry, sir Riddell
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> cool; we'll link to it as soon as it's up
<hunger> Tm_T: I have artsd crash about once a day here.
<apokryphos> I thought you meant advertise in /topic, but sure :P
<Tm_T> hunger: that's "normal"
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yes, I meant that too
<Tm_T> apokryphos: but I don't feel I'm right person to touch topic ;)
<apokryphos> why ever not? ;-) Anyone can edit; but no worries, I'll put the mention in
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> apokryphos: it's like "you haven't do it good enough, lemme show..."
<Tm_T> about respect
<Tm_T> that's how I feel it
<apokryphos> no need to :P
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> well, if I do topic, it will be way shorter than it's now
<Tm_T> and I think we need separate page for channel rules
<Tm_T> where faq and pastebin is mentioned
<Tm_T> etc
<apokryphos> so a link with a page to a link of all of those? 
<Tm_T> more like short rules how to behave etc
<apokryphos> dunno; seems like we're creating extra steps for them when there's space in the /topic
<apokryphos> we could link to the CoC I guess
<apokryphos> though no-one would ever read it, really :P
<Tm_T> what's that?
<Tm_T> most of the people doesn't read topic at all
<Tm_T> thos who do, they will check rules too if it's mentioned there
<Tm_T> that's how we do it in many channels
<apokryphos> CoC = Code of Conduct
<Tm_T> hmm?
<apokryphos> some ops like to refer to it. i.e. "The Ubuntu Code of Conduct applies here <link>"
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> conduct = ?
<seaLne> and people need to stick new stuff at the front of the topic not the end :)
<Tm_T> true
<apokryphos> with new announcements that's what I normally do; more likely to read 'em
<Tm_T> aah!
<Tm_T> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/ksocket-aleksi/localhost.localdomain-1cc7-4354fdfc)
<Tm_T> Segmentation fault
<Tm_T> that what artsd says in my friends pc
<Tm_T> and crashes allthetime
<Tm_T> repeatedly
<Riddell> pitti: there's a mistake in kde-i18n-af which means the .mo files etc don't get included
<pitti> Hi
<pitti> only in that package? or also other languages?
<Riddell> pitti: if I upload a fit to breezy-updates will the language scripts pull out those .mo files never to been seen?
<Riddell> only that package
<Riddell> s/fit/fix/
<pitti> Riddell: lemme look where the files got lost
<pitti> ah, wait
<pitti> kde-i18n-af???
<pitti> it isn't supposed to have mo files
<Riddell> why not?
<Riddell> I think it's a new package that was added in kde 3.4.2
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kde-i18n-af.debdiff  is the fix
<pitti> Riddell: but we strip kde-i18n-* and put the translations into language-pack-kde-af
<Riddell> well firstly there is no language-pack-kde-af
* verwilst reboots for kde 3.5 ;)
<Riddell> because -af is a new addition as I recall
<verwilst> Riddell: did you use my kdenetwork? :d
<Riddell> and secondly my packaging is broken which means the .mo files don't get into the .deb to be stripped anyway
<Riddell> verwilst: yes I did thanks
<verwilst> Riddell: it was good?
<Riddell> and whoever's kdeedu it was
<Riddell> verwilst: had to be updated for beta 2 of course but it helped yes
<verwilst> yeah ofcourse
<verwilst> cool, brb!
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's that artsd crashes all the time?
<Tm_T> many fellows got such problem
<Tm_T> allthetime == repeatedly every 5s or so
<Riddell> Tm_T: no idea, kill knotify
<Riddell> or tell knotify not to use arts
<pitti> Riddell: ah, I see
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok
<pitti> Riddell: would the only difference for the -updates upload be the mo files?
<Riddell> pitti: so I'm wondering what will happen if I upload a fixed kde-i18n-af
<Riddell> pitti: yes
<verwilst> man arts must die :d
<verwilst> can't wait for kde4 ;)
<pitti> Riddell: but I'm not actually interested in *.mo
<pitti> Riddell: I need .po files
<pitti> Riddell: but you can send them to me even without an upload
<pitti> Riddell: I can just stuff them into langpack-o-matic and build a new l-p-kde-af for breezy-updates
<Riddell> pitti: but the .mo files get stripped at some point don't they?
<pitti> Riddell: they do
<Riddell> ok, I'm not going mad then
<pitti> Riddell: we just don't use them for building langpacks, we want the source
<Riddell> pitti: sources now up at http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/
<Riddell> the -ubuntu2 package includes the /usr/share/locale/af/entry.desktop files as well
<pitti> Riddell: btw, it's breezy-updates, your debdiff says "breezy"
<Riddell> pitti: well spotted :)
<Riddell> but I don't think I need to upload it if you're uploading a language-pack-kde-af
<spstarr_work> hrm bug in webpage
<spstarr_work> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<spstarr_work> you didn'
<spstarr_work> you didn't 'announce' it publically yet
<spstarr_work> :-)
<pitti> Riddell: ah, right, the .desktop file should be in l-pack-kde-af-base, too
<spstarr_work> i just found it by changing http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php to 2 :)
<Riddell> spstarr_work: I havn't announced it on kde.org or dot.kde.org either
<Riddell> spstarr_work: link fixed, thanks
<Riddell> pitti: yeah
<pitti> Riddell: hmm, I wonder why there is no language-pack-kde-af...
<Riddell> pitti: I think there just wasn't a kde-i18n-af at the time
<Riddell> although there's no kde-i18n for zulu and that has an (empty) language-pack-kde
<freeflying> Riddell: will next release use qt-4
<pitti> Riddell: -zu just contains gwenviewlmo
<pitti> Riddell: s/l/./
<Riddell> freeflying: no, KDE 4 won't be ready in time for dapper
<pitti> Riddell: so it's not completely empty :-)
<Riddell> so it does :)
<pitti> Riddell: yes, I know the reason - I had to throw out much of the latest buildd data due some technical problems while working "under the gun"
<pitti> Riddell: is it very urgent? or can we update it together with the next regular langpack update in some weeks?
<verwilst> ouch, kate/kwrite keeps on crashing every time i open a document :p
<Riddell> pitti: I think cain_sa from implinux will want it sooner than that
<pitti> Riddell: ah:
<pitti> ===== Processing /home/lamont/public_html/translations/20051009/kde-i18n-af_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz =====
<pitti> E: cannot determine locale from KDE i18n source package name kde-i18n-af
<pitti> Riddell: it wasn't imported
<spstarr_work> thankx
<spstarr_work> thanks
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! Sorry to bother you with this, but I'm curious if the use of sudo for the GUIAPPS is just a config change or a patched kdesu?
<Riddell> cmvo: it's a patch
<Riddell> in kdelibs and kdebase
<cmvo> Riddell: Thanks. I see the reasons for the use of sudo, but I just haven't gotten used to it...
<hunger> kdeedu-doc-html fails to install here in the kde 3.5 beta2 deb.
<cmvo> Riddell: Hoped I could undo the use of sudo with a config change :-)
<hunger>  /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kmessedwords/.dhelp does not exist.
<Riddell> cmvo: you can
<Riddell> hunger: thanks, I'll look at that
<cmvo> Riddell: Oh! Is it documented somewhere?
<Riddell> only in the patch
<Riddell> [super-user-command] 
<Riddell> super-user-command=su
<Riddell> should do it
<Riddell> in kdeglobals
<cmvo> Riddell: Thanks I give it a try...
<pef> Lathiat: got kcheckgmail working :)
<Riddell> hi pitti 
<pitti> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/langpacks/
<pitti> Riddell: I built kde-af[-base] 
* Riddell tests
<pitti> Riddell: I also added the extra files
<pitti> Riddell: I'll ask elmo about uploading/seeding NEW packages
<pitti> Riddell: I'm not sure whether uploading to -updates will cause any trouble or so
<Riddell> "Goed"  seems to woek
<Riddell> thanks pitti 
<pitti> cheers
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ok, this is annoying
<Tm_T> in kcontrol ->> system notifications: player settings
<sebas> Is the "kmail build with gpgme deps and fix encryption stuff" anywhere near being released and mirrored?
<Tm_T> when I try to use external player, it won't use player if it uses some switches
<Tm_T> or, even alias won't work
<Tm_T> hmm, please don't say I have to reboot
<Riddell> sebas: it's released and on some mirrors
<Riddell> it's in breezy-updates
<sebas> Ah, funky.
<sebas> Thx-a-bunch.
<sebas> The US one has updates for PIM, which is what I was looking for I suppose.
<JRe> Riddell: Ariya sent me speedcrunch 0.6beta2 I have packaged it
<Riddell> JRe: rocking
<Riddell> sebas: you use the US mirror?
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, I don't even know why.
<sebas> I've changed it on one machine already today, so don't burn me! ;)
<sebas> Ah, what a relief, the gpg buttons are back!
<Riddell> and /now/ 3.5 beta 2 is out
<Sime> hi sebas, Riddel
<sebas> Hi Sime!
<Sime> sebas: any word from Jan about the GUI review?
<sebas> Sime: None since last week.
<Sime> sebas: i was thinking that we could i18n() all of the strings in user/mount/serviceconfig if the UI is 'stable'.
<sebas> Sime: Hm, guess it's not, Jan mentioned a couple of things where the wording could better be changed.
<sebas> Not too much, though.
<spstarr_work> =)
<Sime> we could still add i18n() and then allow translation after Jan's stuff
<sebas> Jup, that's certainly possible.
<sebas> I'll not have too much time the next month, btw.
<sebas> I'll move houses begin of november. :)
<sebas> erm, move myself to another house, you get the point :)
<Sime> which day?
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw, artsd crashes are highly complained
* Tm_T is configuring his system to use some ogg player
<Tm_T> working \o/
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> anyone who volunteers to help young probable kubuntu bug triagists on thursday in #ubuntu-bugs?
<allee> Riddel, jre: about speedcrunch, I found today that with breezy all multimedia keys now have a keycode (no keysym)
<dholbach> i'll shortly announce http://ubuntu.gplan.info/mail.html
<dholbach> that's why i ask
<Tm_T> hm?
<allee> what's the recommended way to define them and more important to share them with be kubunties? (I used lineak up to now)
<pef> http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/kcheckgmail-0.5.4/kubuntu_01_authentication_problem_fix.diff does this url works for you ?
<dholbach> yes
<pef> thanks ! (conplex bind views setup :] 
<dholbach> so what do you guys think about a kubuntu bug team?
<dholbach> do you need one?
<dholbach> i will announce it now and HOPE somebody of you will be there
<chimaera> hi. 
<chimaera> how can i make kcontrol using kdesu instead of sudo to gain admin-rights?
<allee> chimaera: kdesu uses sudo (not su in kubuntu)
<chimaera> allee: i see. and how to change that behaviour? 
<pef> bye !
<allee> bye pef
<allee> no idea. Why??  AFAIR Riddell worked on the kdesu su -> sudo patch
<chimaera> allee: because it causes gaining admin-rights in to kcontrol to break. 
<chimaera> s/in to/in/
<chimaera> at least i assume that much. never had those issues w/ debian..
<_Tonio_> hi
<allee> Here it works ;)  kdesu failing to work is I guess one of the most reported bugs
<_Tonio_> what's up with the kde update ? has it been removed from the servers ?
<_Tonio_> allee: hi ;)
<allee> hi _Tonio_ 
<_Tonio_> allee: any information with today's kde update ?
<_Tonio_> it seems to have been removed from the servers....
<allee> what update? beta2?
<_Tonio_> no, last kde update, to correct hal issue and many more
<_Tonio_> I updated my laptop today at work, and impossible to update my desktop now.... no updates found
<allee> Riddell: said it's upload and on it's way to the mirrors.  Have not check it.
<allee> s/://
<_Tonio_> well it was this afternoon yes, but now..... impossible to find it...
<_Tonio_> maybe it is just due to replication between the servers, I'll wait.
<chimaera> _Tonio_: using the same mirror?
<_Tonio_> allee: did you try xen finally ? :)
<_Tonio_> chimaera: yep
<_Tonio_> I tried both fr.aarchive and archive, but no updates found.....
<_Tonio_> chimaera: or maybe I have a local cache problem.... I'll check
<chimaera> well, it's not on the de or main mirrors..
<_Tonio_> yep..... it was a few hours ago.....
<allee> _Tonio_: not yet.  I even had no time to install sid in vmware. Work is a bit crazy lately :(
<_Tonio_> allee: okay...
<_Tonio_> allee: I just wanted to make one point clear according to one of the last phrases you said before leaving : with xen you don't emulate the hardware, except the network card
<_Tonio_> each vm is ussing the real hardware
<allee> _Tonio_: yeah, that's my understanding.  AFAIU networking works with some sort 'bridging' to map real to virtual interfaces
<_Tonio_> yep
<allee> _Tonio_: What I could not figured in the web in the last time slice was the sort of kernel you can run 'in' xen...
<allee> _Tonio_: my current understanding is that each vm has to run a xen aware kernel, not a 'native' one from the distribution
<chimaera> to change from sudo to su: http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs%40lists.ubuntu.com/msg00543.html
<_Tonio_> allee: concerning the kernel, you have perfectly understood ;)
<Tm_T> still can't see hal fix
<Tm_T> :(
<_Tonio_> this is the reason you can use the same hardware with different machine without any conflict, because the kernels are patched to work together
<allee> _Tonio_: 'k thx
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: the update has been removed from the servers aparently....
<_Tonio_> I have uploaded to machines this afternoon, but impossible to update anymore....
<dholbach> ok... i hope some of you can make it on thursday... there's a little section on HelpingWithBugs for team-specific stuff
<dholbach> announce is out
<allee> dholbach: I'll find some time thursday night
<dholbach> excellent
<allee> dholbach: btw. best to ping the 'famous' guys here explicitely ;)
<dholbach> i wanted to invite everybody :)
<allee> and I thank you and accept gladly ;)
<_Tonio_> hi dholbach ;)
<dholbach> i think we all need a healthy bug squad
<_Tonio_> dholbach: you here ? the gnome fan ?
<_Tonio_> ^^
<dholbach> it's where we will get new ubuntu members from
<jjesse> what do i need to install and run kde3.5 beta 2 for breezy?
<dholbach> _Tonio_: i announced the bug day on thursday and wanted to hear what the kubuntu team thinks of it
<_Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<dholbach> _Tonio_: and how they will participate
<_Tonio_> dholbach: okay ;)
<dholbach> okay
<chimaera> any plans to crank out beta2 for ppc?
<allee> _Tonio_: something else: do you happen to know kubuntus recommended method to define multimedia keys? And if/where there a place to share them?
<allee> kmenuedit needs keysym so does not work with most multimedia keys
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: hmm, any idea why?
<_Tonio_> allee: I generally use xev to see if there is a signal on the key, first
<allee> _Tonio_: done already ;)  All have keycodes, no keysym
<allee> lineakd allows to work with keycodes.  But I don't know if this is the route kubuntu plans to go
<_Tonio_> okay, did you use setkeycode to give an ascii code to those keys ?
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: no idea why....
<allee> _Tonio_: no.  hoary -> breezy update did it for me ;)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: all I know is that the packages where in "main" which surprised me a lot....
<Tm_T> s/where/were
<Tm_T> ;)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: forget, they where in breezy-updates main, which is normal :)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: thanks for the correction ;)
<Tm_T> just looks funny with "where"
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: well, no idea why it has been removed.... need to wait for Riddell's informations :)
<Tm_T> yup
<_Tonio_> allee: after that I don't know how to define a kde keyboard profile....
<allee> Problem is not to get the keys working. question is how to do it the way (k)ubuntu want to go so other others can (re)use them without installing 'excotic' software from universe ;)
<_Tonio_> yep, you want to create a keyboard profile, and not configure each key manually, is that correct ?
<allee> _Tonio_: AFAIU the kde keyboard stuff parses xorg xkb files.
<allee> _Tonio_: I want to do it once and then share it so others don't have to do it again
<_Tonio_> allee: okay, didn't knew that ;)
<_Tonio_> allee: so you want to learn how to create a xkb file ? not sure to understand what you exactly want ;)
<allee> I once wrote xkb files for a logitech keyboard with MM keys.
<allee> _Tonio_: I want to know how (k)ubuntu plans to integrate MM key handling.  If it's lineak I write a lineak file ...
<allee> if it's xkb. I'll write one. If it is .... (but what is it really)
<_Tonio_> allee: okay ;)
<_Tonio_> allee: don't they refer only to xorg on that point ? I meen, is there a plan or do they only use xkb provided with xorg ? ;)
* _Tonio_ is hill and talking english while hill is a bit complicated....
<allee> _Tonio_: that's excatly what I wanted to know.  What the plan is;)
<_Tonio_> allee: or "is there a plan ?" ;)
<allee> _Tonio_: that's also interesting 
<_Tonio_> anyway, you can create an xkb file and submit it to the xorg crew in any case ;)
<_Tonio_> that would be interesting for all distros and not only ubuntu
<allee> _Tonio_: but will xorg integrate 'thousands' of little different symbols extentions files?  With dozends coming every day?
<_Tonio_> allee: why not ? ;) I would personnaly appreciate to have a configuration file for each keyboard on the market ;)
<allee> lol
<_Tonio_> allee: the only problem for the xorg team would be to test the files.....
<_Tonio_> unless they by a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig box full of keyboard ;)
<_Tonio_> keyboard+s
<allee> Well, a tool like the KDE keybindings that allows to use keycodes (not only keysyms), assign a XF86<whatever> to it and then supply a list of prefinied actions for it.
<allee> Save and optionally submit upstream would be great ;)
<allee> _Tonio_: I will first add it here for now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopKeycodes
<allee> well it's an usb keyboard, but connected to a laptop ;)
<_Tonio_> okay ;)
<pef> Riddell, ping
<chimaera> _Tonio_: the kde-updates reached my mirror. hal's still missing, though.
<_Tonio_> chimaera: strange ;)
<_Tonio_> chimaera: what is your mirror ?
<_Tonio_> de ?
<chimaera> _Tonio_: jepp.
<Tm_T> :(
<_Tonio_> jepp ??
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: yes
<chimaera> err, yes. slang. that is, is there a .jepp TLD?
<Tm_T> ?
<chimaera> just talking nonsense. sorry. 
* _Tonio_ doesn't understand anything...... time to go sleeping ;)
<_Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhh updates are back on the main servers
<_Tonio_> that's a bit strange....
<chimaera> _Tonio_: including hal?
<_Tonio_> I'll wait for the updates to come back on fr to update... no need to overload the source servers....
<_Tonio_> chimaera: let me check
<_Tonio_> chimaera: what is the package concerned by hal ?
<chimaera> well, good question, isn't it (lib)hal itself?
<_Tonio_> chimaera: don't think so
<_Tonio_> hal works, but the kio media:/ soedn't use it....
<_Tonio_> the solution is in kde updates
<_Tonio_> chimaera: I'm gonna update, reload kde, plug a usb key and let you know ;)
<chimaera> well, then it'll be fine i guess. restarting kde to check.. brb
<_Tonio_> chimaera: argh !!!!!!!!! 404 on downloading
<_Tonio_> I now can see updates but not upgrade.... what the hell is happeing with server sync ? !!
<_Tonio_> okay, it works with fr....
<froud> Riddell: ping
<chimaera> re
<chimaera> _Tonio_: working ;)
<_Tonio_> yep ;)
<chimaera> just checking gpg..
<chimaera> also working. great.
<chimaera> now only hotplugging for my wifi-stick is missing..
<Tm_T> hal is broken, you mean?
<chimaera> regarding th wifi-stick? nono, i think that's another problem. i have to check how to connect hotplug, interfaces and the like..
<chimaera> also there's the "mount storage devices on boot" problem. udev is started _after_ the fstab entries are executed. therefore this won't work. i wrote a small script which i added to bootmisc.sh on my othe rbox, maybe i'll stick with that.
<pef> Riddell, can you have a look please ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=800
<allee> pef: on debian-mentors I've learned s/3.6.2.1/3.6.2/
<pef> allee, oh ?
<pef> I usually take latest version of package debian-policy
<allee> as I know .1 is only for a fix no change
<pef> and I see numerous packages using 3.6.2.1
<allee> I checked http://www.de.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Standards-Version
<allee> 3 and 4 digits are okay.
<allee> So what I 'learnt' on debian-mentor was more a suggestion
<allee> pef: as policy states the 4 digit has no influence to pkgs (and can therefore ignored)
<allee> pef: why is there a debian/Makefile (and you patch it?)
<allee> pef: I'm sure debian/dirs can be removed
<allee> pef: debian/README.Debian is not really needed
<allee> pef: so diff looks okay, I only can resist nitpicking ;)
<allee> s/can/can't/
<Tm_T> hmm, we need dummy package
<Tm_T> to libqt3c102-mt
<Tm_T> too many apps have dependencies to it
<Tm_T> two good examples: skype and openwengo
<allee> Tm_T: noooo.  this dependency is due to g++ 3.4 and g++ 4.0 both don't coexists
<Tm_T> hmm
<allee> Tm_T: same code diffent API :(
<Tm_T> ok, so I can't get openwengo then
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> I don't care about skype myself
<Tm_T> actually I can't even compile openwengo myself, complains about qt3 :p
<allee> Tm_T: well then the check is broken (and or out of date)
<Tm_T> prolly out of date
<allee> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> even if its svn stuff
<allee> Tm_T: does configure fail?  then check config.log for the reason
<Tm_T> well, it use scons
<allee> oh, oh.  New fun ;)
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> it's ok as long as it works
<allee> What's the excat error message?
<Tm_T> scons: warning: Could not detect qt, using moc executable as a hint (QTDIR=/usr)
<Tm_T> and that's just beginning...
<Tm_T> prolly need to change some files
<Tm_T> File "wengoscons/wengoscons/qtsupport/qtenv.py", line 35, in WengoSConsQt3Environment
<Tm_T> etc
<allee> Tm_T: sorry can't help never tried to build a pkg using scons. I've check sid and wnpp both no sign of openwengo yet
<allee> maybe kde svn trunk has a better verion of qtenv.py
<Tm_T> yu
<_Tonio_> allee: I can't wait for openwengo to come to 1.0 with video support ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<_Tonio_> this will be the skype killer ;)
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: it already is, if you can use it
<allee> really?
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: well.... no paying services at the moment
<_Tonio_> only PC2PC
<Tm_T> allee: http://www.openwengo.com/index.php?yawl[S] =wengo.public.whatIsIt&yawl[K] =wengo.public.aboutFeatures
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: so?
<_Tonio_> services will be opened by the end of the year
<Tm_T> :)
<_Tonio_> well concurencing skype means giving all the possibilities skype does ;)
<Tm_T> ah yes
<Tm_T> to me, video is all I need
<_Tonio_> for my usage openwengo is already better than skype (alsa support...)
<_Tonio_> but not globally
<_Tonio_> I have a friend of mine working for 9telecom, the french company that is developping openwengo
<Tm_T> oh
<_Tonio_> an,d according to what I know, it'll be ready for a real skype concurence at the very beggenining of 2006
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: you should force him to get their scons work reasonably
<_Tonio_> lol I didn't say I knew the developper ;)
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: can't remember what app it was, but it did things far better with scons
<_Tonio_> 9telecom is a big, big company, and openwengo is a very, very little project for them ;) I just have fresh informations ;)
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: yes, guy inside company can send message more powerful than me
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: you can post on their forums if tou want...
<_Tonio_> the developpers are ALWAYS responding
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> maybe I should
<_Tonio_> for example, it was originally designed to use OSS
<Tm_T> I did the other scons install just saying one command, and it asked at the end do I like to install it :p
<_Tonio_> some people complained about alsa support and it has been implemented in a few days only....
<Tm_T> hmm
<_Tonio_> they are very "receptive" (dont know if this is correct english) to users reports
<Tm_T> playing around with scons ->
<allee> Tm_T: they have a deb so they somewhere have a orig.tar.gz, diff.gz.  Pester them to make it available and at least 99% of the problem are solved
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: as I'm not a developper, can you explain me what is scons ?
<_Tonio_> in a few words
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: building system using python, when used right, far better than autotools
<_Tonio_> okay
<_Tonio_> allee: I think the sources are only available on SVN
<Tm_T> yup
<_Tonio_> and a source snapshot has been posted to the forums
<Tm_T> hmm
<allee> Tm_T: and no debian dirs in there?
<_Tonio_> let me check.....
<_Tonio_> allee: dunno
<Tm_T> allee: haven't checked yet
<allee> when they build debs for sarge/kubuntu (hoary I assume) building for breezy should be no problem (assumed openwengo likes g++ 4 and vice versa)
<_Tonio_> allee: according to what I remember, the kubuntu package doesn't work on breezy
<allee> _Tonio_: svn co <what-here-tonio>
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: it doesn't
<_Tonio_> deps problem with qt3-mt ;)
<allee> _Tonio_: yes. Same for all hoary pkgs.  they don't work in breezy
<_Tonio_> exactly...
<allee> that the fun when g++ changes binary API
<_Tonio_> but i'm sure if you ask for a breezy compatible package on the forum, they might post it....
<Tm_T> hmm, why am I whining here, it's their job to do package to breezy!
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<allee> Tm_T: it's their job to make the source available (including the debian dir!)
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: just compile within svn and use checkinstall ^^
* _Tonio_ hides himself
<Tm_T> _Tonio_: hey, I'm trying to compile, but this f*ing scons has some issues with me
<Tm_T> 00:33 < Tm_T> _Tonio_: building system using python, when used right, far better than autotools
<Tm_T> when used _right_
<Tm_T> they really have done something wrong
<_Tonio_> http://openwengo.com/support/forum/viewtopic.php?t=146&highlight=sources
<_Tonio_> you have a source snapshot available here
<_Tonio_> but you may not have the debian dir in it.........
<Tm_T> and, may have same issue with scons
<_Tonio_> certainly yes....
<Tm_T> oh great
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> why oh why
<Tm_T> there must be some way to prevent konqueror opening (or trying to open) compressed files in web browsing profile
<_Tonio_> Tm_T: if you find, let me know ;) I'm searching that info for a while ;)
<Tm_T> just got nice crash in my Konqi
<Tm_T> :(
<allee> Tm_T, _Tonio_: how about using Shift-click.  Always saves to file instead of loading a link
<Tm_T> allee: I can't remember it every time
<allee> Tm_T: he, I do it automaticly. And sometimes I'm surprised because I downloaded only a list of mirrors ;)
<allee> unfortunately tar does not know how to handle them and complains
<_Tonio_> allee: nice ;)
<_Tonio_> but is there a way to make konqueror doing like this by default when using the webbrowsing profile ?
<allee> _Tonio_: I doubt that you can only disable it for a konqueror profile.  Disabling can be done is file associations but affects all apps then
<_Tonio_> allee: that's the problem ;)
<_Tonio_> I would like konqueror to have to different way to work, filemanager, and webbrowser...
<_Tonio_> for example having 2 homepages would be nice ;)
<allee> _Tonio_: holeheartly agreed
<_Tonio_> s/to have to/to have two ^^
<_Tonio_> in fact it would maybe be better splitting konqueror in two applications ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-16
<ryanakca> I have 5-6 licence plates for you :)
<ryanakca> http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kubuntu/ (8-14).png
<ryanakca> Riddell: which one would you like, in what format? anything I should change?
<Riddell> sorry, no time just now
<Riddell> but if you have 8 of them I'm sure one will be perfect :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Tm_T: what dependencies did you install?
<imbrandon> ryanakca, its not a matter of amarok having the support, its taglib
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ???
<ryanakca> [17:52]  <ryanakca> how do you edit tag information on *.m4a ?
<ryanakca> [17:52]  <andrewt512> ryanakca, you need Amarok to have been compiled with AAC tag editing support
<imbrandon> ryanakca, and it has
<imbrandon> i think, lemme look
<ryanakca> lol, thanks :)
<imbrandon> you are talking NON drm'd also
<ryanakca> ?
<imbrandon> non-drm'd aac files
<ryanakca> I'm talking about tracks copied off a cd with iTunes and then moved over to this computer...
<ryanakca> how do I check?
<imbrandon> you dont buy them from itunes ;)
<imbrandon> rips should be ok, but thats really not the best solution
<imbrandon> anyhow lemme look
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<imbrandon> your better off ripping to ogg/mp3 ( itunes will rip to mp3 if you change the settings )
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> well, if you have a script to automagicly convert all my .a4a to .mp3, I'll gladly accept it :)
<imbrandon> convert lossless to lossless is not great either ;(
<LaserJock> I do .mp3 -> .ogg all the time, naughty me ;-)
<imbrandon> nope looks like no .m4a due to lic issues
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ^
<imbrandon> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4843610/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.amarok_2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ^^ look at that url , in the section "Amarok - PLUGINS"
<imbrandon> it will tell you what it is and isnt compiled with, i'll see what the issue with m4a stuff is though
<imbrandon> 99% likely its a lic issue
<ryanakca> lic?
<imbrandon> license
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> LaserJock: I don't think iPod takes .ogg :(
<imbrandon> sure it does if you load rockbox or ipl ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> I don't... I tried, but I don't :)
* imbrandon plays ogg's on his nano all the time
<ryanakca> brb, shower
<imbrandon> and mpeg video and doom and ....
<imbrandon> ryanakca, i just looked the libs are in multiverse, i can look into compiling a version for imbrandon.com possibly that has all features enabled as something from multiverse will most certainly never make it to main
<gnomefreak> was amarok 1.4.3 ever built for kdebase 3.5.2?
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, the backport in dapper-backports is
<imbrandon> why >
<gnomefreak> 3.5.2 was missing depends for it. i had him upgrade to 3.5.4 
<imbrandon> no something else was wrong , if he was using the backport version it could ONLY be built against 3.5.2
<imbrandon> as there is no other version in dapper
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: he didnt have backports enabled is my bet
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, then how was he getting amarok 1.4.3
<imbrandon> ?
<gnomefreak> he wasnt was why i asked it was erroring on depends
<gnomefreak> he wanted it
<imbrandon> no but he was obviously trying from somewhere or else it couldent have errored
<imbrandon> thus i'm asking where he got 1.4.3
<imbrandon> 1.4.3 should be downloaded from dapper-backports ( its newer than kubuntu.org ) is what i'm getting at
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> he used the amarok repo he found on forums i think it was
<gnomefreak> or someone in channel
* gnomefreak came in late 
<imbrandon> then he should be onb his own, i have no idea whats it was built against if he is getting it from some random place
<gnomefreak> i looked at the depends for 1.4.3 and it said kdebase >=3.5.3-1 so i figured at that point it never got to dapper
<imbrandon> looked at the depends for what version from where ?
<imbrandon> dapper -backports has this ....
<imbrandon> Version: 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu8~dapper1
<imbrandon> Depends: amarok-xine, ruby, python-qt3, lsb-release, kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2)
<imbrandon> sooo i'm again sayying if it was from some random place i cannot tell you what it depended on
<imbrandon> but the one in backports, the one supported is against 3.5.2
<gnomefreak> oh ok i understand
<gnomefreak> hes gonna break his system soon anyway ;) he wants to do edgy in a week or so
<gnomefreak> maybe we will have update-mangler fixed by than
<imbrandon> well he will ahve even more problems when he tries to upgrade whith packages from unknown sources installed
<imbrandon> anyhow , dinner time bbiab
<freeflying> morning all
<ryanakca> imbrandon: kk, thanks
<ryanakca> morning freeflying
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
* Hobbsee demands that she not pass out.
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> Hobbsee, why would you pass out?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: because i feel like rubbish :P
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> and i have to be here, as there's a maths test in 15 min.
<Jucato> ouch...
* Jucato still feels the effects of all the drinking last night...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> it's the first time I have gotten drunk in 6 months :)
<Jucato> well, not really *really* drunk :)
* Hobbsee hasnt had any alcohol in over 2 years.
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ping
<Jucato> imbrandon, were you able to hold your lecture  in #ubuntu-classroom?
<nixternal> * Hobbsee hasnt had any alcohol in over 2 years.
<nixternal> it has been since 2003 for me ;)
<nixternal> 2002
* Jucato now feels that he's a baaaad boy.... :P
<nixternal> although
<nixternal> it is october..and you know what that means
<nixternal> OCTOBER FEST!
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> yay octoberfest!
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> so, with that being said..i just might have to drink me some sam adams or goose island..and i know if i do that..then it is on to guiness, where if they stop pouring i start screaming
<Jucato> I wasn't able to join the local octoberfest. So I just joined a neighbor's birthday party and drank :)
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi viviersf 
<viviersf> hi
<viviersf> tell me 
<viviersf> did you need to change things in the frontend for the install
<viviersf> to work on edgy ?
<Tonio_> hey
<sebas> Is knot3 the latest image?
<abattoir> sebas: afaik beta is the latest 'release' there are daily images available too
<sebas> Ah, where?
<abattoir> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<sebas> Hm, there's no daily Kubuntu image
<sebas> Ow wait ... that's *all* kubuntu :>
<abattoir> yes :)
<Riddell> sebas: if you try a daily image, let me know how you get on
<abattoir> hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> afternoon abattoir 
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;) did you touch the qt4 packages this we ?
<Tonio_> looks like libQtCore_debug.so.4 isn't in libqt4-debug package anymore...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I updated to qt 4.2
<Riddell> yes, the _debug libraries don't exist any more
<Riddell> what's the app?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah... that can explain... wengophone doesn't work anymore
<Riddell> uh oh
<Tonio_> I'll try to rebuild...
<Riddell> for qmake apps you just re-run qmake
<Tonio_> yeah that's what I though too
<Riddell> dunno if scons/cmake will need some changes to not try and use _debug
<Tonio_> the point is that debug is everywhere in the code.... ;)
<Tonio_> it is not currently possible to build wengo without debug, but rebuilding it will obably help
<Tonio_> probably
<sebas> Do more people have stability problems with Quanta?
<sebas> It just crashed for the second time in a couple of minutes here
<Tonio_> hey sebas ! I don't use quanta, sorry
<RockMan> hi
<Riddell> yo RockMan 
<Tonio_> hey RockMan
<RockMan> i just release kdebluetooth 1.0_beta23
<RockMan> *beta32
<RockMan> grr
<RockMan> beta2
<Riddell> woo!
<Tonio_> RockMan: hehe, cool !
* Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> Riddell: libqt4-debug-dev-kdecopy the equivalent of old libqt4-dev ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's just what the kde 4 packages are built against
<Riddell> don't use it
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no dev files for qt4-debug then ?
<Tonio_> I can find libqt4-debug-dev
<sebas> ey Tonio_ 
<Riddell> Tonio_: correct, it doesn't exist any more
<Tonio_> sebas: :)
<Riddell> RockMan: blog!
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah.... okay let's fix the package....
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<RockMan> oh.. right! that's what i forgot
<Jucato> which version of KDE will Edgy be released with? 3.5.4 or 3.5.5?
<Riddell> Jucato: 3.5.5
<Jucato> ah thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, I noticed an issue in knetworkmanager with 3.5.5
<Tonio_> kdeinit sometimes fails to restore it from a saved session
<Tonio_> I'll contact timo about that issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: Hobbsee confirms the issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: heliocastro is okay to commit the ark patches to kde svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you commit ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, send me the diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: sent, there are 3 patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like I can't build wengophone... /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtCore_debug
<Tonio_> dunno hw to workarround this without the libqt4-debug-dev package...
<Riddell> ask upstream how theyir qt 4.2 support is coming along
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, there is probably a solution on the dev website.... I hope
<jdong> Riddell: why after the latest kubuntu-default-s upgrade did konsole go back to andale mono as its font? :)
<jdong> it kind of looks.... umm.... really really ugly :)
<Riddell> jdong: I've uploaded a fix for that
<jdong> cool, thanks
<jdong> didn't see it on edgy-changes yet
<Riddell> Accepted kubuntu-default-settings 1:6.10-59
<Riddell> needs approved before it'll be in changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like it is supposed to work....
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaics qt4.2 is supposed to have debug headers....
<Tonio_> Riddell: are your packages merges from debian ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> ervin just told me we might be missing qdebug.h
<Riddell> if that what you are seeing?
<Tonio_> hehe, yes ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll just wait a bit... that's not an official package, so it can wait
<Tonio_> in any case wengophone is reported to have big issues with qt 4.2
<oslo> hi
<oslo> i could i tape what i see on my desktop to avi ?
<oslo> soory, how could i tape what i see on my desktop to an video file ?
<Jucato> screenkast? (not in the repos, iirc)
<Jucato> http://sourceforge.net/projects/screenkast
<oslo> Jucato> i gonna see
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I've got screenkast in my SoS repo, for dapper
<Jucato> Hawkwind: not for me. for oslo 
<Hawkwind> Huh ?
<Jucato> nvm :)
<fdoving> hmm.. the google search box on the about:konqueror page, doesn't work as expected if you change the 'konq -> settings -> web shortcuts -> keyword delimiter' from colon to space.
<pef> hello
<Riddell> hi pef 
<Riddell> don't think we've seen you around for a while
<pef> Riddell: yes, a few months, but now i have free again
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> help test edgy!
<pef> Riddell: iso is currently downloading :)
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<Riddell> viviersf: did I ever answer your question about chgning the install for edgy?
<Riddell> Tonio_: qdebug.h is in /usr/include/qt4/Qt/qdebug.h
<Riddell> and /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qdebug.h
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll try to patch and build
<mhb> Riddell: did you received my message that the release notes available for translation are out-of-date? Can you poke someone to quickly fix that (since transl. freeze is in 3 days), please?
<Riddell> nixternal: ping ^^
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> out of date already
<Riddell> mhb: I'm looking at the system settings .desktop translation issue now, do you know if it affects other desktop translations?
<nixternal> i will get on that right now!
<Riddell> mhb: remind nixternal what was out of date?  kde version was it not?
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> it is kde version w/o a doubt
<nixternal> easy fix there...anythign else?
<nixternal> 3.5.5 correct?
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> damn...im going to have to get an exception i bet
<Riddell> nixternal: should be fine
<mhb> Riddell: I'm not sure
<nixternal> well, this will effect more than just the release notes though..it effects all kubuntu docs...as the version is stored in global.ent file, and we use like &kde-rev; to get the version into the doco
<Riddell> nixternal: looks like we have ktorrent 2.0.3 as well
<Riddell> nixternal: good, that makes the diff smaller
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: konversation 1.0.1 too
<nixternal> the .diff will be 1 line ;)
<nixternal> 2 actually, 1 minus, 1 plus...well now it is getting bigger ;)
<Riddell> and means translations are not affected
<nixternal> as those aren't entities im sure...but i will make them entitieis for edgy+1
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd be tempted not to change the konversation number then, the 1.0 is the important bit
<nixternal> ok
<mhb> Riddell: any possible chance to include the introduction in the hwdb-kde translation template?
<nixternal> well, if i have to change ktorrent, i might as well change konversation, right?
<Riddell> mhb: that's next on my list
<Riddell> I like how mhb has got the right idea to just keep poking me on IRC :)
<mhb> Riddell: yeah, well ... I wish there was any other way than bothering you for every little thing, you know...
<Riddell> it's the best way there is, besides fixing it yourself of course :)
<seaLne> could anyone that has a dapper box try installing gobby 4 following the instructions on http://darcs.0x539.de/trac/obby/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/wiki/Download ?
<mhb> Riddell: but thanks for all the fixes :o)
<seaLne> trying to get gobby working between dapper, sarge and edgy is fun
<seaLne> ah ok they have got gobby to work now on dapper, nm
<nixternal> seaLne: ya
<nixternal> i was going to say, we send everyone to there when we do the weekly newsletter that still has dapper..so they can gobby with us on collab
<seaLne> it seems he was just having some problems with the gpg key that was resulting in strange errors
<seaLne> i ended up just building my own sarge sobby packages as i couldn't get theirs to work
<GNUro> Hi!
<Riddell> yes I am
<nixternal> yes you are what?
<ariya> Riddell: :-)
<Riddell> ariya said I wasn't on this channel
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> haha
<ariya> too late
<ariya> damage has been done :-)
<ariya> Riddell: how can you package so many things?
<Riddell> most of our packages are taken from debian
<Riddell> and we have lots of cool people here who packages stuff
<ariya> interesting
<rideout> Riddell: your akademy libsvn-dev package depends on debian version of libapr0-dev, that doesn't exist in edgy
<Riddell> rideout: it's intended for dapper
<rideout> Riddell: that make sense then, I'm building from source 
<rideout> Riddell: what is the status of the qt build?
<Riddell> rideout: still compiling away
<rideout> thanks
<ryanakca_> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> ryanakca, you have multiverse anabled right ?
<ryanakca> aye
<imbrandon> i made an amarok just for you ( since we cant do it officialy since aac is patented encombured )
<imbrandon> wanna try ?
<ryanakca> lol, thanks
<ryanakca> sure
<imbrandon> its exactly like the one in the repos except it has aac tag support
<ryanakca> deb http://imbrandon.com/amarok?
<ryanakca> yeah
<imbrandon> deb http://imbrandon.com/packages edgy amarok
<ryanakca> ty
<imbrandon> np
<ryanakca> could that version bge stuck into multiverse as amarok-nonfree or something along those lines?
<imbrandon> just make sure you have multiverse anabled or it wont install
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> ryanakca, not sure, when i get a little less busy i'll see
<kwwii> eveniing
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<imbrandon> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 111 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kwwii> howdy imbrandon
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> imbrandon: kk
<ryanakca> ubotu: lol, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 =/= 111 :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 =/= 111 :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> =/= ? heh !=
<ryanakca> meh, I wasn't sure about that... so I just used the version in my math homework :)
<imbrandon> lol
<ryanakca> imbrandon: is it a bug that you need to restart your scripts each time you restart/reopen amarok?
<ryanakca> or is it supposed to be like that?
<imbrandon> i'm guessing supposed
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> blast those 'You've won our unexistant lottery, please send me your credit card number' e-mails...
<ryanakca> delete, delete, delete... they've for some reason been getting threw GMail's spam filters lately...
<imbrandon> let me know if that works ok, as i dident have any aac files to test it
<imbrandon> anyhow , i'm gonna get some food bbiab
<ryanakca> kk, I'll let you know :)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I think ubuntu's version has some unescaped HTML problems... http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/amarok.png
<ryanakca> imbrandon: amarok is still upgrading/installing...
<Tonio_> Sime: have you heard about bug 65873 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65873 in kdelibs "Konqueror doesn't show the content of CD/Dvds unless "refresh" is pressed in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65873
<Tonio_> Sime: I can confirm that issue
<Sime> Tonio_: what *kind* of CD/DVD?
<Tonio_> Sime: any, data for example
<Tonio_> I insert a cd, then choose "open in a new windows" and it is empty unless I press F5
<Tonio_> Sime: I looked at your patches concerning the audiocd part, and I saw your changes
<Tonio_> Sime: the code is too complicated for me but it looks supposed to work, indeed
<Sime> Tonio_: Data DVD works here.
<Sime> Tonio_: what you can do is....
<Sime> Tonio_: put a DVD in your computer, then do nothing....
<Sime> Tonio_: open up a console and run....
<Sime> Tonio_:  "dcop kded mediamanager fullList"
<Sime> Tonio_: put that output somewhere where  I can see it.
<Tonio_> Sime: okay let me test
<Tonio_> Sime: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/28
<Tonio_> I can see the cd and it is mounted
<Tonio_> now I choosing "open in a new tab"
<Tonio_> I got /media/cdrom0 -> empty folder
<Tonio_> I press F5 -> I can see the content
<Sime> Tonio_: did you get that popup?
<Tonio_> Sime: yes, but I didn't touch at it, I simply ran your command
<Sime> Tonio_: so the popup is still open?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> Sime: if you have a few minutes to test, do you want to vnc on my computer ?
<Tonio_> I insert a cd and you can do what you want to see what happens
<Sime> ok, then tell it to open the disk in konq and then run that command again. Right now I can see that kde/hal sees that the disk is unmounted (good).
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/29
<Tonio_> I did as you said -> open in konq -> command
<nuku> i can confirm this too
<Tonio_> Sime: media/cdwriter_mounted -> looks good but konq window is empty
<Sime> Tonio_: it mounted it correctly, and it *should* have shown up ok in konq.
<Tonio_> Sime: yeah I agree, but that doesn't work
<Tonio_> but if I press F5, no pb, it works
<Sime> Tonio_: mmmmm....
<Tonio_> Sime: hehe, I know ;)
<Tonio_> Sime: are you using edgy currently ?
<Sime> yes
<Tonio_> Sime: okay
<Tonio_> nuku: yes, the issue is confirmed by a other people...
<Sime> Tonio_: maybe the directory notification subsystem isn't working.
<Tonio_> Sime: the point is that the cd drive launches the first time I press F5
<Tonio_> seems to read the cd content
<Tonio_> that doesn't happen when konq launches
<Sime> Tonio_: It looks like konq isn't hearing that the contents of the directory have changed.
<Tonio_> Sime: true
<Sime> Tonio_: /media/cdrom0 is empty, then it gets mounted, then the contents change.
<Tonio_> Sime: hum okay let's test this
<Sime> Tonio_: konq should see that it has new contents.
<Tonio_> open in konq see the empty folder and ls /media/cdrom0
<Tonio_> that should work according to you ?
<Tonio_> I'm testing
<Sime> Try opening konq on a directory, then creating a file in that dir from the console. Does the file appear automatcially in konq?
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ ls /media/cdrom0
<Tonio_> dists  doc  install  isolinux  md5sum.txt  pics  pool  preseed  README.diskdefines  ubuntu
<Tonio_> nothing in konq
<Tonio_> Sime: you're right concerning the problem
<Sime> Tonio_: which exactly? :)
<nuku> Sime: yes its getting updated when i create a file in my homedir..
<Tonio_> Sime: okay, creating a file in the shell -> appears automatically in konq
<Tonio_> no problem there
<Tonio_> but with a data cd, doesn't work
<DaSkreech> Hi nixternal
<Sime> nuku: have you got scsi hardware too?
<nixternal> well hello DaSkreech
<Tonio_> ls /media/cdrom0 shows the content of the cd, but konq doesn't refresh the infos
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Sime> Tonio_: is it the same story for other devices? usb sticks?
<Tonio_> Sime: let me test*
<Tonio_> rah......; no usb key there
* DaSkreech has a national holiday today so don't mind if I sound sleepy :)
<Tonio_> nuku: can you test witha use key please ?
<nuku> Sime: well not scsi hardware but sata.. 
<Sime> nuku: ok,
<nuku> Tonio_: hold on i have to find it :)
<Sime> Tonio_: are you using SATA?
<Tonio_> Sime: yeah
<Tonio_> scd0 -> sata device
<Sime> I'm not.
<Sime> ok, I thought scsi
<Tonio_> nuku: are you using sata ?
<nuku> yes
<Tonio_> hum, looks like an issue with sata then......
<Sime> yeah
<Tonio_> konq doesn't see the content change on scd* things
<nuku> yep usb stick works here too
<Tonio_> Sime: and is the audiocd issue related to sata too according to you ?
<Tonio_> refresh doesn't work in that case ;)
<Tonio_> and shell doesn't show the cd content too
<Sime> Tonio_: Your /media/cdrom0 is a /dev/scd0
<Tonio_> Sime: true
<Sime> Tonio_: it looks like SATA too.
<Tonio_> I know
<Tonio_> Sime: that's what I told you, my dvd burner is a sata one :)
<Tonio_> and it looks like nuku has a sata device too
<Sime> Tonio_: oh, my brain might have drop that info as being not relevant at the time. ;-)
<Tonio_> Sime: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Sime: I will search for kde bts concerning this issue
<Sime> now if I can just figure out how search works on LP.
<Tonio_> maybe there is a patch. the point is it looks external to your patches
<Sime> Tonio_: it is probably a lower level issue with the kernal and inotify.
<nuku> Sime: is there some kind of monitor to watch events?
<Tonio_> Sime: and to be sure, is audio cd working for you ?
<Tonio_> maybe that's sata relative too
<nuku> just tested it on another computer without sata.. it works there.. so this really seems to be the problem..
<Tonio_> nuku: okay
<Tonio_> nuku: can you test with an audio cd now please ?
<Tonio_> on sata and non sata device
<Tonio_> can you see the cd content in /media/cdrom0 ?
<Tonio_> doesn't work at all for me even with refresh
<nuku> well first i have to find a audio cd.. :) i dumped them a couple of years ago :)
<Sime> audio cds are a little bit different. They don't get mounted, but they should open in audiocd:/ in konq.
<Tonio_> Sime: okay, the point is I have a folder with meta informations
<Tonio_> the meta infos are audiocd:/?device=/dev/scd0
<Tonio_> that's correct
<nuku> hm audiocd:/ seems to work fine here..
<Tonio_> the problem is that if I double click the icon in /media, is opens like a folder
<Tonio_> nuku: yes, works here too
<Tonio_> nuku: but open konq in /media and double click the cd icon, what happens
<mhb> what package should a (guidance-)power-manager related bug be filed under?
<nuku> Tonio_: thats empty
<mhb> if it's probably not the power manager itself but some layer beneath it (HAL maybe)
<Tonio_> nuku: look at the icons property
<imbrandon> mhb, depends on the bug
<Tonio_> it should be set as a folder, and you should have meta infos I assume
<Tonio_> Sime: it probably shouldn't be set as a folder for konq to respect the meta infos no ?
<Tonio_> Sime: or maybe there is something missing in the meta, dunno
<nuku> yep meta info points to audocd:/.. but clicking brings me to /media/cdrom0
<mhb> imbrandon: well, the new power-manager always says that my laptop lid is closed
<Tonio_> nuku: yes, exactly
<Tonio_> nuku: and how about the non-sata machine ?
<nuku> hold on
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I think ubuntu's version has some unescaped HTML problems... http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/amarok.png
<imbrandon> mhb, probably hal then
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I'll restart amarok after this song :)
<mhb> imbrandon: thanks, I thought so
<imbrandon> ryanakca, i heard you the first time ;)
<Tonio_> Sime: concerning the refresh issue, it looks like it also doesn't work in media:/scd0 on mount, but it works on cd removing ;)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: lol
<Tonio_> Sime: weird......
<mhb> imbrandon: hm, hal doesn't use malone as its bug tracker ...
<ryanakca> imbrandon: report is as bug or no?
<imbrandon> ryanakca, upto you , but use upstreams tracker
<imbrandon> mhb, what ?
<ryanakca> not launchpad? kk
<imbrandon> ryanakca, bugs.kde.org
<mhb> imbrandon: wait, maybe it's me getting lost in LP again
* imbrandon thinks so
<imbrandon> LP is pretty simple , i dont see how people get lost heh
<nuku> so the audiocd link is not related to sata as it seems..
<Sime> Tonio_: I just tested an audiocd here, and it opening in /media/cdrom0. (BAD).
<Tonio_> nuku: nope
<nuku> goes to /media/cdrom0 too on the non sata machine here..
<ryanakca> imbrandon: works, thanks :D
<Tonio_> Sime: you can see the cd content ?
<Sime> Tonio_: maybe the patch didn't apply to 3.5.5
<Tonio_> Sime: they did.... I tried to rebuild
<Tonio_> Sime: are you using the ubuntu kde packages ?
<mhb> imbrandon: it's quite easy :o) I tried to "jump on product" hal through https://launchpad.net/malone
<Sime> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Sime: I too, so what can be the difference ?
<imbrandon> mhb, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+filebug
<ryanakca> imbrandon: oh, and is it normal that my computer slows down to a crawl and that amarok becomes unresponsive for minutes at a time when I try filling in track info with MusicBrain(s/z)?
<Tonio_> Sime: the point is you are the only one who got it to work :)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, yea thats normal as musicbranz sucks
<mhb> imbrandon: thanks,I found it :o)
<Sime> Tonio_: i'll grab the .deb source and check the patches.
<Tonio_> Sime: they are correct
<ryanakca> imbrandon: kk
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop/kdebase/kdebase-3.5.5$ grep -d recurse audiocd debian/patches
<Tonio_> debian/patches/kubuntu_83_media_desktop.diff:+    if ( realUrl.protocol()=="audiocd" || realUrl.protocol()=="camera")
<Tonio_> debian/patches/kubuntu_76_kickermedia.diff:+    if ( realUrl.protocol()=="audiocd" || realUrl.protocol()=="camera")
<Tonio_> Sime: If i'm correct that is the changes you did with latest version that should make it to work right ?
<Tonio_> if yes, the patches are there
<nuku> ok..
<nuku> media:/scd0 works here for audiocd..
<Sime> Tonio_: that looks right
<Tonio_> Sime: hehe I know, that's the problem :)
<nuku> plus media:/scd0 works for normal data dvd/cd without refresh..
<Tonio_> nuku: yes but that's different
<Tonio_> nuku: that's because the cd is already mounted when you typed /media/scd0
<Sime> Tonio_: I'm going to have to do some rebuilding here so that I can add debug info and find out what is going on.
<Tonio_> nuku: at the same moment, if you type /media/cdrom0 it'll work too
<Tonio_> Sime: great
<Tonio_> Sime: concerning the refresh issue, isn't there a way to discard konq opening ?
<Tonio_> that's a workarround, but should work no ?
<Sime> Tonio_: what do you mean exactly?
<Tonio_> konq should open 1/10 sec before the cd mounts, so I assume if we start it just 1 sec later, that should work
<Tonio_> Sime: the point is that konq opens before the cd is mounted right ?
<Tonio_> isn't there a way to invert the two processes ?
<Tonio_> cd mounts -> konq launches*
<Tonio_> that's in the the action selection box/popup code I presume no ?
<Tonio_> that's a workarround but it should work I assume
<Sime> Tonio_: no, konq is opened after the medium is mounted.
<Tonio_> Sime: hum, okay so I have to check at the notify issue.....
<Tonio_> Sime: I'll try to get that fixed, since you cannot test or reproduce...
<Tonio_> nuku: if you remove any cd, and open media:/scd0 in konq
<DaSkreech> nixternal: there?
<Tonio_> then insert a cd and get it mounted, do you see the window refreshing its content ?
<Tonio_> nuku: doesn't work here
<nuku> Tonio_: yep no refresh.. i will try it on the non sata..
<nuku> no refresh either..
<nixternal> im somewhere DaSkreech
<Tonio_> nuku: ah ?
<Tonio_> nuku: no refresh on pata ?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: If you have 20 minutes free for in depth Chit chat ping me
<nixternal> ping
<nixternal> you buying dinner?
<nuku> Tonio_: for media:/... at least
<DaSkreech> Buy?
<DaSkreech>  What's that?
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> mmm dinner
<nixternal> paying for dinner ;)
<Tonio_> nuku: okay I'll investigate on that point
<nixternal> jjesse!!!
<nixternal> you have been hiding i see
<DaSkreech> Not sucessfully it semms :-)
<Tonio_> nuku: but you can try this : choose "do nothing" then the cd mounts
<Tonio_> then open the cd in konq -> works
<Tonio_> nuku: that confirms the problem is a refresh problem, so that's not konq itself, but kernel/inotify
<Tonio_> nuku: Sime is right on that point
<Tonio_> konq opens while the cd content is read and doesn't refresh when done
<nixternal> so whats up DaSkreech? you hacking away at your landscape program?
<nuku> Tonio_: yep with "do nothing" it works..
<Tonio_> nuku: I have to check at konq sata related bugs
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Kinda I was brainstorming last night instead of sleeping and wanted to run some stuff by you since you obviously want a much more detailed program than what I had planned
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What did you like about the windows program you used?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> msg me
<Tonio_> nuku: sometimes it works, depends if the cd content is cached or not....
<Tonio_> strange issue
<nuku> Tonio_: well i guess its a race condition..
<Tonio_> nuku: race condition ? I'm limited english, can you describe more ?
<ryanakca> for Krash, can I use kde 3.5.4 and krash apps at the same time?
<ryanakca> or just krash or just 3.5.4 at any one time?
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Two or more things fighting for the same resource. Which ever process gets it first wins
<nuku> two threads running and the wrong finishes first - put in simply words :)
<DaSkreech> I think you can Krash apps from any KDE
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: thanks :)
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: you can?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: so no need to add that line to sources.list and install libqt4-dev (or something like that) ?
<ryanakca> kde4base-dev
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: maybe I shuld point out the obvious pun for the word Krash :)
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: yes, you should :P
<ryanakca> lol
<DaSkreech> You asked if you could use KDe3.5.4 and krash apps . The Obvious answer is yes you can krash apps in any KDE :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Crash != Krash
<ryanakca> 	C	 != 	K	
<ryanakca> ;)
* ryanakca is obstinate, I know :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: krash installs to /usr/lib/kde4 so you can use alongside kde 3
<Riddell> at last the packages I made do
<ryanakca> and it wont mess up stuff? I'm wondering about KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4 ... will that make kmenu stuff open under kde4 or 3?
<ryanakca> s/'KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4'/'export KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4'
<ryanakca> (yes, I know it will crash a lot)
<ryanakca> sorry if I'm not being clear...
<DaSkreech> s/c/k/
<nuku> Sime: is there a dcop call to initiate a mount?
<DaSkreech> KDE4 is pushed back to Q4?
<Sime> nuku: dcop kded mediamanager mount xxxx
<Sime> nuku: xxx is a kind of ID, and you get it from...
<Sime> nuku: dcop kded mediamanager fullList
<Sime> nuku: from the second line of each section. ("sda1", "smb_fs1" etc)
<Sime> hdd2
<nuku> k.. thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-17
<Sime> Zzzzz
<Sime> cya
<oslo> i didn't manage to use screenkast to make videos of my desktop
<oslo> ???
<DaSkreech> Oh?
<DaSkreech> Why not?
<ryanakca> KDE4 bugs are reported where? bugs.kde.org or launchpad.net?
<Riddell> bugs.kde.org
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> will export KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4  apply/affect kmenu? or just apps run from that konsole
* DaSkreech pokes oslo
<kwwii> Riddell: what is the time-frame for including usplash artwork
<kwwii> ?
<kwwii> note that ubuntu received an exception to include new artwork pretty much everywhere
<Riddell> kwwii: not sure, what do you want to change?
<Riddell> kwwii: do you know anything about the KDE patron logo?
<kwwii> I would like to make the progress bar in the kubuntu usplash look similar to the ubuntu usplash version
<kwwii> nope, I saw a mail about it with Nuno saying he would do it or such
<Riddell> kwwii: commit it to bzr and I'll see if I can upload
<kwwii> or am I crazy?
<Riddell> hmm, Nuno denied all knowledge
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> then nobody is doing it
<Riddell> groovy, I'll ask the board what's going on with it
<kwwii> there is also an open request for a KDE ev logo
<kwwii> I mean, how many kde logos can one make
<kwwii> ?
<Riddell> well e.v. and patron should be variants of the KDE logo
<Riddell> just some text in the right place would be fine
<kwwii> that is my opinion too
<oslo> DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Skreenkast?
<oslo> ya
<oslo> i got an isdnvcserver error
<DaSkreech> vnc eh?
<oslo> when i tried to reachit, & when i start it i see nothing new
<kwwii> Riddell: send an email to the board and include all@oxygen-icons.org in CC with these thoughts
<kwwii> (just so they notice it, david and nuno are both members but they rarely read the list
<kwwii> )
* DaSkreech still votes for an optional one that shows progress :)
<kwwii> artists are wierd people...sometimes I think I am the most normal of all :-)
<kwwii> I bet that would scare some people
<Jucato> heh :)
<Riddell> kwwii: let me know when you commit to bzr
<kwwii> Riddell: it will probably be tomorrow as I talked one of the ubuntu artists into doing it, he mentioned it would take a while
<Riddell> delegation!  excellent
<kwwii> funnily enough, the ubuntu artists are really keen on working on kubuntu atm
<Riddell> excellent
<DaSkreech> Cool
<DaSkreech> Riddell got a lot of buzz this week
<kwwii> I thought that the progess bar in the usplash is a good place to start unifying thing
<kwwii> s
<kwwii> :-)
<Jucato> kool! more artists for Kubuntu :)
<kwwii> I was lucky to have had time working on dapper artwork to understand the system behind things....I think that the new stuff will hopefully interest a few new artists
<kwwii> kubuntu enjoys many freedoms that ubuntu does not 
<DaSkreech> Go K!
<DaSkreech> Freeedommmmmmmm
<Jucato> and Kubuntu is lucky to have kwwii on the team for Edgy. really really nice :)
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<kwwii> the point is that is has to lead somewhere
<kwwii> but good artists are so hard to come by
<kwwii> anyway....
<kwwii> time for sleep
<DaSkreech> Night
<Jucato> night! :)
<kwwii> night all
<Jucato> btw, just out of curiousity, when is Kubuntu's birthday?
<ryanakca> hmmm.... no clue... not on the wiki?
<jjesse> Jucato: its the day that Riddell posted his blog entry about wanting to help w/ ubuntu
<jjesse> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/591
<Riddell> note how I cleverly search engine optimised the title of that blog :)
<jjesse> still the first entry for google search: jonathan riddell and ubuntu
<ryanakca> lol
<Riddell> used to be first for ubuntu :)
* ryanakca wonders about ubuntu rescue floppy...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I remember that
<ryanakca> ubuntu version of tomsrtbt :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Do we care that Edubuntu is excising the KDE apps?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes, but I don't really blame them
<DaSkreech> Well seeing as most of the Edu apps are KDE I'd think they would want to excise Gnome :(
<Riddell> that would be a logical approach
<DaSkreech> ah well
<Jucato> jjesse: oh thanks :)
<Jucato> so that would make Kubuntu's birthday Aug. 28, 2004?
<ryanakca> heh... 
* ryanakca wonders why we didn't have e-cake and e-balloons and e-banners and a big b-day party :D
<Jucato> probably being 2 years old isn't worth a big celebration just yet?
<DaSkreech> That's e-kake
<ryanakca> Riddell: would white around klippers' icon in the systray and around the ok/cancel pics on their respective buttons count as a bug? or would it just be style/theme problems?
<ryanakca> lol
<Riddell> ryanakca: sounds like a bug
<ryanakca> kk
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> Hi
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello DaSkreech, ryanakca
<DaSkreech> Can someone give some X help on edgy in the main chan?
<ryanakca> I can try :)
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Hooray
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I'm going to ponder it some more this weel
<DaSkreech> k
<jjesse> oin #ichthux-devel
<Jucato> heheh :)
<jjesse> doh
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, finally got xchat-2.6.8 to build for dapper and Edgy as it was just released today :)
<Jucato> nice one.
<Hawkwind> Ohh!  Good mornin` sir Jucato!
<Hawkwind> I've had my head stuck in deb and rpm building.  Didn't see ya come in :P
<Jucato> come in? I've been here for 4 hours now :P
<Hawkwind> I was playing darts for a while.  Then helping Liz with insurance choices.  Then got right back to building KDE rpms and xchat debs
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato wonders if Xchat automatically updates on Windows :P
<Hawkwind> Nope
<Hawkwind> There is no new Windows version though today :P
<Hawkwind> Windows is still at 2.6.7 and Linux is now at 2.6.8
<Jucato> yeah
<Hawkwind> I've got a free official build since I've done quite a bit of work, features requests and all for Xchat.  So my dad gets to use the official version on his PC
<ZeroCool> when will they fix the system Monitor & Display issue
<nixternal> what is the issue ZeroCool?
<ZeroCool> well, its like this: when opening system setting and selecting monitors & display, it tell me that it can't load the module due to.. 
<ZeroCool> its late... zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Sime> Tonio_: I've found the audiocd problem. Patches tonight. Some kind of behavour difference between 3.5.4 and 3.5.5.
<imbrandon> Sime, rockin
<Lure> Sime: is there a bug opened? If we want this in Edgy, we need to target it for the release 
<Lure> Riddell: what is going on with kubuntu.org (website and repositories)?
<Lure> Riddell: just fyi - I had to run apt-get -f install to install koffice 1.6 correctly http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27070/
<freeflying> imbrandon: arounds?
<imbrandon> freeflying, wasup
<Tonio_> Sime: you rock !
* Jucato wonders what Sime did this time :)
<Sime> Lure: I don't know. If there is one let me know and I will mention it in my changelog.
<Tonio_> Sime: bah you fixed the issue hehe :)
<rideout> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi rideout 
<rideout> Riddell: the qt4 you uploaded had a build failure, but infinity and dholbach are on it, after i discovered the culprit
<Riddell> yeah, just been looking at that
<Riddell> qmake really is crap for make clean
<rideout> Riddell: i have about one hour more that i can spend on helping with edgy, any suggests, should i just head off to malone?
<Riddell> you could tell me if bug 66442 is an issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66442 in kdebase "No keyboard layouts available in settings after upgrade to kde 3.5.5" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66442
<rideout> ok, i'll check it out
<rideout> it was for me, when i first upgraded to edgy a few weeks ago, i had to manually set up a symlink, i'll delete the xkb folders and reinstall to see if works now
<Riddell> rideout: how did you fix qt4?
<Riddell> ah, your e-mail says
<rideout> yeah
<rideout> Riddell: what packaged should be in charge of /usr/share/X11/xkb ?
<Riddell> xkb-data?
<Riddell> at least that's what does /etc/X11/xkb/
<Riddell> but presumably we want to change KDE to use the correct /etc/X11/xkb/ location
<rideout> yep, apt-file didn't say though
<rideout> i just was being thourough in my investigation
<rideout> the location changed with xorg 6.9/7.0 to 7.1 i think, i'll have to check
<Riddell> so nothing should have changed for kde 3.5.5
<MidMark> ma salva un cookie?
<MidMark> sorry
<rideout> Riddell: kde changed the order of the paths it seached from /etc/X11/, to /usr/share/X11/ first
<rideout> a function looks in a list of directories and the first one with an xkb subdirectory it sees it uses it
<rideout> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/3.5.4/kdebase/kxkb/x11helper.cpp?rev=565692&view=markup
<rideout> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/3.5.5/kdebase/kxkb/x11helper.cpp?rev=591452&view=markup
<rideout> Riddell: power failure, i'm back
<rideout> Riddell: we have a few options, but the best is just to change kde's behaviour back to 3.5.4
<mhb> hi all
<Riddell> rideout: that sounds like the best thing to do
<rideout> i'll send you a diff in a minute or so
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't find kdebindings 3.5.5 on launchpad... any url ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: os does it need packaging ?
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/kdebindings that's all I can find
<rideout> Riddell: http://ats-pos.com/tmp/kdebase_3.5.5-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<bddebian> Howdy
<Tonio_> yo bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: current package fails on configure (gcj detection), want me to fix this or upgrade to 3.5.5 ?
<Jucato> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<ZeroCool> Thought I would ask, is there a secure method of deletion of folder with files, & files..eg: .xls .html .doc..etc
<rideout> ZeroCool: secure meaning, that they can't be recovered by someone who knows what their doing?
<ZeroCool> rideout did you get that
<rideout> ZeroCool: no
<ZeroCool> Yes, secure delete NO-ONE can recover it, NO-ONE nor NO-Thing Gone forever...
<rideout> ZeroCool: i've sent you some ideas and solutions in private chat
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can try 3.5.5 if you want but it didn't work for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just building, let's see what happens
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about the view mode switcher button in konq.... lots of people seem to prefer the 3 buttons mode, since that allow quick switch between several views
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know you don't want to have too many buttons in the bar, and I just found this :http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=47354&PHPSESSID=7b6de2894cebccf264d5d4e6edb86a4e
<ZeroCool> rideout: got them, however I try to sent some messages back, but they where block , some spam filter is on.
<Jucato> Tonio_: they prefer the 3 buttons over your single button solution?
<Tonio_> stop/reload button merged, so that switching back to 3 modes button would only cost one more button than now
<Riddell> Tonio_: something to look at
<Tonio_> Jucato: looks like yes, especially for quick change
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's of course for edgy+1, but I'm starting collecting ideas
<Jucato> Tonio_: they're crazy, then! :P
<Jucato> doesn't Opera merge the stop/reload button, too?
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah, I can understanf the point when you switch very often, 3 buttons (at least 2 makes sense
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes opera does, and that's a good idea in my opinion
<rideout> ZeroCool: no filters on my side
<Jucato> hm... but if you switch very often, wouldn't keyboard shortcuts be even faster? oh well :)
<Tonio_> the point is having 3 buttons isn't that a problem if we reduce the bar space usage on the oposite side
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah they like clicking :)
<ZeroCool> it must be on my side.. odd
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> Jucato: but there are at least 2 launchpad bugs, confirmed by lots of people, that ask for 3 buttons back....
<Jucato> Tonio_: and I presume they seen/tried the single button solution you made?
<Tonio_> Jucato: sure
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange indeed.... it doesn't find libgcj.so, in libgcj7-dev, installed by builddep java-gcj-compat-dev
<Tonio_> doesn't make sense.......
<Riddell> that's why I didn't update to 3.5.5
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate toonight...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the amazing thing is that 3.5.4 ftbfs too
<Tonio_> it build before but fails, probably due to 3.5.5 deps
<Tonio_> Riddell: I confirm libgcj.so isn't in /usr/lib during the build...... let's understand why...
<ZeroCool> now, for the major problem: is there a fix for going into system, select monitor & display ?
<rideout> ZeroCool: user questions for #kubuntu
<ZeroCool> oh, thought this was also reporting bugs
<Tonio_> Riddell: libgcj7-dev content has changed... /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.so -> ../../../libgij.so.70
<Tonio_> that's probably an issue in the package I assume
<rideout> ZeroCool: malone is for bugs, but yes, this is for discussing them, what what is wrong with monitor & display ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I seem to remember that even if I manually added the libgij.so symlink it failed later on
<ZeroCool> goto: system setting, select monitor & display, get message, saying module could not load
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but should we fix libgcj7-dev first ? that'll probably impact lots of packages no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: doko may have had a reason for removing it
<rideout> ZeroCool: that is an issue either with kde-guidance or python, are you using edgy or dapper?
<ZeroCool> using edgy 6.10 
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum probably...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to add the symlink during the build process
<Tonio_> we'll see what happens
<Riddell> you can't do that, only root can do that
<Riddell> unless you mean build of libgij
<sebas> ZeroCool: Can you try "kcmshell displayconfig" please?
<sebas> That gives meaningful errors in the best case.
<ZeroCool> yeah, its the same error fail to load monitor & display module
<ZeroCool> ImportError: No module named displayconfig
<ZeroCool> error: ***failed to import module
<ZeroCool> rick@KB32bit:~$    
<dinosaur-rus> I have problems with compiling 32-bit apps that use X Window system (Wine, particularly)
<sebas> Hm, it doesn't even find it.
<sebas> So python-related stuff is OK.
<nixternal> hrmm...i thought that error was gone
* sebas shoves the bug in the direction of nixternal.
<nixternal> it went away for me almost 2 weeks ago i would say
* nixternal shoves the bug back ;)
* nixternal checks his system settings
<nixternal> works here
<ZeroCool> sebas, what do you think about the error
<nixternal> ZeroCool: i am willing to bet that User Management and Disk & Filesystems is bad as well
<ZeroCool> ??
<nixternal> in system settings, check user management and see if you get that same error
<ZeroCool> user managment YES, bad
<nixternal> same with advanced Disk & Filesystems
<ZeroCool> DISK & Filesystem too, YES BAD
<nixternal> and there is another one that is bad as well in the advanced section, however i can't remember what it is
<ZeroCool> okay, what up
<ZeroCool> as they say
<nixternal> hehe
<ZeroCool> someone fell asleep in the last distro
<nixternal> recent updates fixed this for me
<ZeroCool> did all mine.. nope
<nixternal> i think it was due to a muckup in a apt-get upgrade
<ZeroCool> aptitude update
<ZeroCool> every hour
<nixternal> ya, well that will keep her up to date for sure
<sebas> ZeroCool: I'm ignorant. It's a packaging issue.
<nixternal> im checking my logs to try and see when mine was fixed
<nixternal> lol sebas, you are far from ignorant
<ZeroCool> k,
<sebas> Are you running some strange thing, amd64, ppc or something?
<sebas> nixternal: If you say so :)
<nixternal> hehe
<ZeroCool> nope, drop that 64bit stuff, running straight i386
<nixternal> well, someone else had the same issue with ppc when i had it with i386
* sebas goes home to have dinner that's called like a disease.
<ZeroCool> there where more issues with 64bit
<sebas> Alogobie
* sebas runs out.
<ZeroCool> so, how come nixternal system is working and ours are not?
<rideout> ZeroCool: i had similar issues and the problem for me was python, i reinstalled all my python-* stuff and it worked
<ZeroCool> pyton ? you mean reload python itself
<nixternal> ya, it was python related...a python-central error i believe
<ZeroCool> okay, give me the command line snytax to re-install all the python stuff
<rideout> i had to manually delete /usr/share/python-support/ and reinstall for it all to work
<ZeroCool> and then
<ZeroCool> wouldn't this break other packages, that have python libs
<Tonio_> Riddell: I removed patch 040-configure-give-kde_java_libgcjdir.diff
<rideout> ZeroCool: it did in my case for some python programs, like meld, but not others
<Tonio_> Riddell: that helped passing the configure correctly....
<Tonio_> the build is going on, let's see what happens
<Riddell> Tonio_: cross fingers
<ZeroCool> man, I not looking to do a hack, or hack / patch to the system
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/62223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Undecided,Fix released]  
<nixternal> there is that bugger
<dinosaur-rus> hmmm, can anyone help me with my problem?
<rideout> dinosaur-rus: what is your problem?
<ZeroCool> they have not fix it...
<dinosaur-rus> rideout: I have problems with compiling 32-bit apps that use X Window system (Wine, particularly) - linker looks in /usr/lib with 64-bit libraries
<rideout> ZeroCool: do you have python 2.3,2.4 or 2.5 installed, you should at lease have 2.4...
<rideout> dinosaur-rus: i don't know how to work with 32/64 bit stuff, good luck!
<ZeroCool> what is that pyton -v ( for version )
<ZeroCool> pyhon
<ZeroCool> python
<ZeroCool> one more time... is it python -v
<dinosaur-rus> rideout: it's the linker problem... :P
<ZeroCool> got python 2.4.4 installed
<rideout> ZeroCool: what do you get for ls /usr/bin/python*
<ZeroCool> hmm, don't know if I did this right, but no file or directory
<ZeroCool> I get this: /usr/bin/python ( back )
<rideout> run "ls /usr/bin/python*" 
<rideout> without the qoutes
<ZeroCool> k
<ZeroCool> got this /usr/bin/python  /usr/bin/python2.4
<Tonio_> Riddell: still building :) cross fingers with me !!
<Tonio_> I really wonder why we ship kaudiocreator and kscd... they duplicate amarok, kaffeine K3B
<Riddell> what's duplicated?
<Tonio_> and kaudiocreator is really slow (40 min to rip a cd while k3B takes 4 minutes) and has no gui tools to configure encoding settings....
<Tonio_> kaudiocreator -> ripping a cd can be done with konqueror, k3b, kaffeine
<Tonio_> and honnestly, kaudiocretor is nasty to configure, and amazingly slow...
<Tonio_> and kscd duplicated amarok who can read audiocds very easilly too
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.google.fr/search?q=kaudiocreator+slow&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 and speed issues in kaudiocreator are whidely known...
<ZeroCool> rideout: you got it python 2.4
<Tonio_> Riddell: build successfull :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I ping mdz or kamion directly or does it need uvf er ?
<mhb> Riddell: any progress with the bugs I keep bugging about? :o)
<Tonio_> Riddell: according to mdz it is too late to upgrade to 355
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing 354 package since the fix is the same
<Jucato> Tonio_: does that mean Edgy will be released with KDE 3.5.4 only?
<Tonio_> Jucato: no that concerns kdebindings
<Jucato> ah ok. :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I agree - we should have kubuntu-simplify-multimedia spec for edgy+1
<Lure> Tonio_: we should look complete picture (from media players, rippers, browser plugins...)
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah, 2 ripping solutions are enought
<Tonio_> konqueror is very easy and a bit slow, and k3b is more complicated but powerfull and performant
<Tonio_> that's enough in my opinion
<Tonio_> if I could I would even patch kaffeine to remove the ripping options
<ZeroCool> fabo: got the url link: can't post replies as of yet, how does one install this..
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, duplication is an issue in FOSS ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: but we have at least a choice ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, yes :)
<Tonio_> Lure: you are there in uds no ? we can discuss this then
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, I am there
<Tonio_> Lure: okay let's book this then !
<fabo> ZeroCool: i'm testing it right now on my edgy
<Tonio_> Lure: and also we need to free space on the cd because that'll handicap further development
<ZeroCool> k, how does one install it...
<Tonio_> that's something we have to discuss too, and removing duplication is one of the solutions
<Lure> Tonio_: true, but kscd and kaudiocreator does not bring us much (I already checked last time when we discussed digikamplugins)
<fabo> ZeroCool: dpkg -i kde-guidance_0.7.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<fabo> ZeroCool: wait, i test it before you screw up your system :)
<Tonio_> Lure: well for example we don't ship imagemagik which is required for certain kipi-plugins options
<Tonio_> Lure: kaudiocreator + kscd size is the same than imagemagik :)
<Tonio_> that's what I would do for example
* Lure -> home - bbl
<Tonio_> Lure: seya
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll probably write a spec concerning multimedia simplication
<fabo> ZeroCool: seems okk for me
<fabo> ZeroCool: you can try to install :)
<Tonio_> fabo: just saw your transcode package, we need that in universe !
<Tonio_> fabo: can you ping us to revu it at the very begining of edgy+1 dev cycle ?
<fabo> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> fabo: just concerning the build options, will that go in multiverse or not ?
<fabo> fabo: universe
<Tonio_> I think you built it with the maximum formats enabled didn't you ?
<Tonio_> fabo: ah ? it only recommends mencoder and other binaries then ?
<Tonio_> I don't remember the complete packaging
<fabo> yes, i used all package available
<Tonio_> fabo: then it you have deps on multiverse components, it'll go in multiverse
<fabo> i've doen a readme with format supported
<fabo> done
<Tonio_> fabo: well we'll make a point when we can upload it ;) but I really would like to have that in the repos
<fabo> Tonio_: i'm packaging also another alternative -> soundkonverter
<fabo> ZeroCool: i'm leaving in approximatively 5 minutes) could you confirm bug resolution plz :)
<Tonio_> fabo: I have already done a package for this no ?
<Tonio_> maybe it is not up to date now we're in freeze, but you should use my package as a base
<Tonio_> it is in multiverse
<fabo> Tonio_: already done :) it is based on yours, then sync'ed with mine :p
<Tonio_> fabo: you are the man :)
<Tonio_> fabo: I just noticed I was included in kde-extra debian team during introduction in akademy ;)
<Tonio_> that surprised me since I never uploaded anything to debian (although I regularly contact debian maintainers to get my changes in)
<fabo> Tonio_: ah i wasn't aware, i was really busy since akademy
<Tonio_> fabo: hehe, that just surprized me to see my name on the pdf document...
<Tonio_> maybe I was in because lots of my changes have been added to debian packages I don't know...
<Tonio_> allee: I'll subscribe to alioth toonight, for info (finally)
<fabo> you've got a link to the pdf, i didn't read it yet
<Tonio_> fabo: let me find it
<Tonio_> fabo: http://conference2006.kde.org/conference/slides/debian_kde_extras_aKademy2006.pdf
<allee> Tonio_: we'll see ;)
<bobesponja> does anyone know why I get little square instead of quotes ' ?
<bobesponja> like this http://p80.free.fr/konqy.png
<bobesponja> I'm on 3.5.5 with edgy
<Tonio_> allee: when I promiss something I do it :) I never promissed till now
<Riddell> abattoir: just did a complete oem install, works beautifully
<allee> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> allee: well it looks like I'm already considered as part of the kde-extra team somehow (don't ask me why but that's it) so I need an account now ;)
<abattoir> Riddell: great :)
<DaSkreech> How does Debian Firefox/Thunderbird affect Ubuntu?
<Jucato> lol! didn't know abattoir was not "away" :)
<Tonio_> allee: look at the pdf, "Team" section.... I don't understand that, but that's it ;)
<allee> Tonio_: are you this 'forgotten his name' in the mail about basket ;)
<abattoir> Jucato: away from IRC for a few days ;)
<allee> Tonio_: PDF?
<Jucato> heh :)
<allee> Tonio_: ah the url above
<Tonio_> allee: yes
* allee wonder is Belinda is a human or made of gum (slide 8)
<fabo> ZeroCool: i must go
<fabo> if someone want to test : http://fboudra.free.fr/ubuntu/kde-guidance_0.7.0-1ubuntu1/
<fabo> Tonio_: thks for the link :)
<fabo> see you later
<Tonio_> fabo: seya
<Riddell> mhb: the strings issue looks like a general problem with the .desktop translations, I have half a fix for it but I need to work on it some more
<Riddell> mhb: still to look at hwdb translations, although maybe we could ask mvo to look at it since he did that before
<ZeroCool> fabo: ask how does one install it via apt-get ?
<ZeroCool> is it tested
<ZeroCool> ran out
<Tonio_> Riddell: I uploaded a fixed kdebindings 3.5.4
<Tonio_> Riddell: upgrade should now work for 3.5.5 if you reuse that package
<Riddell> Tonio_: did mdz look at the debdiff first?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, he was okay, but he told me is was too late for upstream update
<Tonio_> so I fixed 3.5.4 package
<Riddell> Tonio_: just removed the same patch from 3.5.4?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> that was the fix
<Riddell> thanks Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're welcome :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably write 3 specs for the UDS
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-multimedia-simplification, kubuntu-samba-integration and kubuntu-voip-solution
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay for those subjects to be discussed ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> great
<Tm_T> Hmm, when next LTS release is coming?
<Riddell> we don't know yet
<Tm_T> I see
<DaSkreech> I would guess infour cycles?
<Riddell> there's no set time for it
<Riddell> http://yamefa.linux.free.fr/  another kubuntu derived distro
<abattoir> shiny :P
<claydoh> what no Konversation in yamefa???
<claydoh> I am shocked and stunned!
<claydoh> buy it is shiny:)
<DaSkreech> claydoh: I think the expression is shocked and in awe
<claydoh> awe?
<claydoh> as in awe, shucks do I have to use Xchat?
<sebas> irssi!
<claydoh> so we can have yamefa, sebasOS and of course claydOS
<mhb> anyone considered inclusion of kdict in the edgy+1?
<DaSkreech> 3.5.5. shipping with Edgy?
<sebas> DaSkreech: The other way round, KDE doesn't ship linux :>
<Riddell> kopete would be the alternative they leave in] 
<mhb> I know, little place and all ... but Ubuntu already contains a DICT client
<DaSkreech> Sebas it ships with it :)
<sebas> DaSkreech: Nope, Edgy ships with KDE, not KDE with Edgy :P
<DaSkreech> Yes but KDE ships with Linux :)
* abattoir remembers Riddell once saying "Konqueror is our dictionary app..."
<sebas> No, it doesn't (pointless word fucking)
<sebas> Distros ship Linux with KDE.
<DaSkreech> Until KDE4 which should in theory work on Windows
<sebas> What about BSD then?
<sebas> Solaris?
<DaSkreech> >_<
* sebas feels squeezed now :)
<DaSkreech> Edgy shipping with 3.5.5?
<sebas> Yes
<DaSkreech> Good :0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how many kubuntu derivatives are actually known ?
<Tonio_> I'm always wondering why so many distros do exist.... foss would be better if more people would concentrate on a less number of projects
<Tonio_> s/less/few
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDerivedDistros
<toma> Tonio_: did you sign up for debian kde-extra's ?
<Riddell> up to 10
<Tonio_> toma: I will today, I promissed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: totally crazy.......
<Tonio_> can you imagin the power of kubuntu if all those guys where helping us directly instead of duplicate again and again ? ;)
<jdong> aww... there goes jdongbuntu.... :(
<Riddell> well some of them are, e.g. ichthux
<Tonio_> although certain projects like ulteo are providing something new
<Riddell> and some of them can't e.g. mepis which is based on not caring about copyright
<jdong> lol, nice summary of Mepis :)
<ZeroCool> I notice in Kubuntu there are allot of reduntant apps, are some going to be filter out?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I agree, but I wonder what's the purpose of Yamefa for example.... if it is just a set of graphical elements and changing 3 programs by default, that doesn't require a new complete distro to be maintained.... well that's my opinion
<Riddell> you're right there
<Tonio_> ZeroCool: yes I just discussed about that this afternoon
<jdong> Tonio_: how would you suggest customizations off k/ubuntu to be done then?
<Riddell> ZeroCool: like what?
<Tonio_> ZeroCool: talking about the multimedia part or anything else ?
<ZeroCool> k
<Tonio_> jdong: a kde theme packaged
<ZeroCool> like konversation & KSirc
<Tonio_> and if you want distros that already mix gnome and kde, you have the choice with fedora, mandriva, suse etc......
<Riddell> ksirc isn't in kubuntu by default
<Tonio_> ZeroCool: ksirc isn't installed by default
<jdong> Tonio_: if I were to, say, make a jdongbuntu-desktop metapackage and a Kjdongbuntu metapackage, would there be any chance of acceptance? ;-)
<ZeroCool> understand by default, however, its in the mix
<Tonio_> jdong: why not, but I wouldn't see the point in doing that...
<ZeroCool> same with media players....
<ZeroCool> which one, hmmm
<Riddell> ZeroCool: no, ksirc is in universe
<Tonio_> jdong: I prefer to push kubuntu-desktop to what I think is the best instead of forking with a tonio_desktop :)
<jdong> Tonio_: on a typical fresh install, the first 30 minutes of my customization process is basically enabling universe/multiverse and installing packages :)
<Riddell> ZeroCool: what about media players?
<Tonio_> ZeroCool: yes, we have 2 media players
<Tonio_> kaffeine and kmplayer, and we target to have one only, but that'll have to wait for oskar (kmplayer replacement)
<jdong> Tonio_: and a lot of the stuff I pull in are multiverse / universe, and thus not suitable for the average kubuntu-desktop
<ZeroCool> use, the following: (test them: kaffeine, mplayer, kmplayer, Noatun...)
<Tonio_> jdong: yes I know, but well, we are not going to have one distro per software combinason by the end !
<Tonio_> ZeroCool: noatun is not by default, mplayer too
<jdong> Tonio_: right, I agree, but what is a distro and what is a customization of ubuntu? ;)
<ZeroCool> understood, however, it would applear mplayer does more..
<Tonio_> ZeroCool: if you talk about duplication, please talk about the softwares provided by kubuntu-desktop ;)
<jdong> Tonio_: if I respun some DVD's with Java and codecs, I'd personally still call it Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Tonio_> jdong: kubuntu is a distro, Yamefa is a customisation of ubuntu ;)
<jdong> I wouldnt' consider it a new distro
<Tonio_> the different is really easy to figure out
<ZeroCool> it trying out apps, to see what really works, AND what really does not...
<ZeroCool> So, hence... the different media players..
<ZeroCool> I really like moc for playing mp3, flac...etc
<ZeroCool> its a command line app
<claydoh> I like the *-desktop idea, I could spin my own desktop setup and such, then in a reposomewhere just have a claydOS-desktop metapackage
<claydoh> custom K-D -s wallpapers, etc
<claydoh> why would I want to have to work involved in supporting a whole distro
<jdong> claydoh: respinning a CD is not the work of supporting a whole distro...
<claydoh> but if you set up a whole site, forums wiki, etc it can be
<jdong> claydoh: now if you built a full clone of archive.ubuntu.com, then fine, you've made your own distro...
<jdong> claydoh: well, bombing current support channels / resources with questions specific to your customization isn't all that nice either ;-)
<claydoh> but not if its just colors, graphics, etc
<jdong> and any customizations beyond trivial colors/graphics/default package changes can easily generate bugs
<steveire_> hey. I want to make a new applet for the system tray. Where do I start>
<Sime> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Sime 
<Tonio_> hey Sime ;)
<Sime> Riddell: what is this story about libhal and 3.5.5?
<Riddell> steveire_: #kde-devel
<Sime> Riddell: is there some weirdness going on?
<ryanakca> how do I uninstall kde 4? or can I just leave it and not worry about any problems?
<steveire_> cheers
<Riddell> Sime: not that I know of
<Sime> http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2006/10/solution-for-kubuntu-355-and-usb-not.html
<Sime> Riddell: I'm just wondering.
<ryanakca> Riddell: have you had a chance to look at licence plates yet? (just in case one of the 6 isn't "perfect"), anything I can add, remove, change?
<Riddell> Sime: oh, that's dapper
<Riddell> I need to add the newer dbus to the repo
<Riddell> ryanakca: URL?
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/kubuntu/ (8-14).png
<Sime> Riddell: and edgy has been using the newer version of hal for a while now, I assume?
<Riddell> Sime: yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: I think 5 is as good as any
<ryanakca> Riddell: sure? kk
<Sime> Tonio_: I'm seeing strange "konq not refreshing" issues now.
<Sime> Riddell: you might be interested in this.
<Sime> I've got a few partitions here, and if I park konq in /media/backup1 then I can see the contents (GOOD, NORMAL)
<Sime> now from the console I sudo umount that partition. Konq now shows an empty dir (GOOD).
<Sime> I mount that partition. Konq does not automatically refresh to show the contents... (BAD)
<Tonio_> Sime: fantastic, you finally finished patching for audiocd then ?
<Sime> Tonio_: I've patched up the audiocd stuff, then I noticed this problem.
<Tonio_> Sime: yes I tested here, and it works nicelly for umount but not for mount
<Sime> yeah, that is what I'm seeing.
<Tonio_> Sime: but refreshing works for folders for example, no issues there
<Sime> it has nothing to do with media, just with mounting and konq
<Tonio_> that's why me yesterday tests touching a file a on desktop worked
<Tonio_> Sime: I know ;)
<Tonio_> Sime: as I said this morning, you rock :)
<Sime> thanks, but we have still go a problem here...
<Sime> anyone know which subsystem KDE uses for dir notification?
<Tonio_> Sime: better ask #kde-devel probably no ?
<Tonio_> allee: tonio-guest already exists on alioth......... :(
<Riddell> Sime: it should use inotify
<Tonio_> why is my nick that simple ?
<Riddell> in dapper we built against gamin but not any more
<fdoving> guys, bug 62223 is still not fixed for me on my ppc box.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223
<fdoving> current edgy.
<Sime> fdoving: what do you see when you run "displayconfig" from the shell?
<fdoving> then it works.
<fdoving> 'kcmshell displayconfig' returns this:
<fdoving> http://rafb.net/paste/results/SkDvk027.html
<fdoving> and it doesn't work.
<fdoving> i get the 'Couldn't load module..'-page.. 
<orkid__> koffice 1.6 not in edgy yet?
<fabo> Sime: after this issue http://rafb.net/paste/results/No6dYF76.html ;)
<Sime> fdoving: just run "displayconfig", no kcmshell.
<fdoving> Sime: 'displayconfig' works.
<Sime> Riddell: it looks like inotify is borken.
<fdoving> no errors, and the correct window appears.
<Sime> Riddell: install package python-pyinotify, it has a good little test, diagnostic prog.
<jjesse>  /msg nickserv identify jes478SE
<fabo> oups
<ryanakca> jjesse: ouch... might want to change your password(s) now...
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> bummer
<Sime> fdoving: it looks like the python interpreter is not starting up from kcmshell. (It is called from out of C++ code)
<jjesse> it usually does it automatically :(
<ryanakca> jjesse: why don't you just stick it into the konversation startup settings?
<ryanakca> ah
<fdoving> Sime: anything i can do to find out why? 
<ryanakca> hehehe... your nickserv password is much more complicated than mine :)
<jjesse> ah but its one i've memorized :)
<jjesse> but i just changed it
<ryanakca> lol
<Sime> fdoving: run "ldd /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_displayconfig.so.0.0.0" and put the output somewhere.
<Sime> where I can see it.
<ryanakca> to all you evil minded people *cough* pointy stick wielders *cough* : jjesse has outsmarted you by changing his password :)
<fabo> oh nice, i never notice "/" shortcut in konqueror before ...
* ryanakca wonders if kubuntu work would count towards volunteer hours...
<ryanakca> fabo: what does it do? it shows me 'home' and 'media'
<fabo> it's a text search command like firefox
<fdoving> Sime: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/ldd_kcm_displayconfig.out
<ryanakca> ah
<fabo> it is in edit menu also
<Sime> fdoving: what arch are you on?
<fabo> ppc
<fdoving> Sime: ppc.
<Sime> 64?
<fdoving> no.
<fdoving> it's an iBook G4
<fdoving> however.. it doesn't work on my i386 box either. 
<fdoving> also up2date edgy.
<fdoving> looks like the x86 box only got issues with the 'display & monitor' module.. 
<fabo> fdoving: i have done a package for i386 : http://fboudra.free.fr/debian/kde-guidance_0.7.0-1/
<fabo> tested on my edgy, it works
<fdoving> nevermind the x86 issue.. it's just because i run in NX-mode.
<fdoving> monitor & display shouldn't work there.
<Sime> fdoving: displayconfig will fail on NX.
<fdoving> i found out.
<fdoving> so, i only have the issue on powerpc.
<fabo> fdoving: i suggest that because another guy (nick zeroconf) have an issue on x86
<fdoving> fabo: what's different in your kde-guidance package?
<fabo> fdoving: nothing interesting, i used sime source archive and rebuild against up2date edgy
<fabo> Sime: and source archive provide some typos error in setup.py ...
<fabo> fdoving: i changed a bit the rules file but it is for powermanager
<allee> Tonio_: sit down, relax and think about a more unique nick ;)
<Tonio_> allee: already done hehe :)
<allee> Tonio_: heh, heh
<allee> Tonio_: tell fabo your new nick.  He modify the commit access file.
<allee> fabo: can you login to svn.debian.org and svn up too?
<fabo> allee: yes
<allee> ^^ as Thu<imposible to remember> explained
<fabo> sure i know what to do :)
<allee> fabo: sorry ;)
<fabo> no no, it isaac fault ;)
<fabo> last i remember there's 2 thing to do so i asked isaac: no just update commit file ...
<fabo> +time
<Tonio_> fabo: tonio-ubuntu-guest
<Tonio_> not very original I know, but that's all I've been able to find :)
<fabo> Tonio_: done :p
<allee> Tonio_: welcome 
<allee> fabo: did you had time to look into where kubuntu stuff should be to be picked up by build.net?
<fabo> allee: no, i was busy last week so i didn't find time to update the wiki page and the build.net stuff :(
<allee> fabo: np
<allee> fabo: same problem here :(
<Tonio_> fabo, allee: my account isn't confirmed yet, as I didn't receive the validation email
<fabo> Tonio_: i don't remember how many time you must wait before alioth account is enabled and synced over servers
<fabo> Tonio_: you can ask lo-lan-do (alioth admin) for more informations
<allee> Tonio_: please consider: kscd is also usable by your grandma.  amarok is not without help of the grantchild ;)
<fabo> ah sorry he isn't connected ...
<Tonio_> allee: heh, indeed but well...
<Tonio_> allee: amarok for an audio cd is very simple too
<Tonio_> allee: btw that's just a global idea, I don't say that we have to remove kscd :)
<toma> do people use kubuntu on openbsd? or is that a weird question?
<allee> Tonio_: yeap.  It's hard to find a balance between kscd/codeine and kaffeine/amarok target groups ;)
<allee> toma: eh? you mean the openbsd kernel in a kubuntu env?  Weired.  No, I don't 
<Tonio_> allee: true, the firsts are noobs softwares and the others 2 are geek softwares
<Tonio_> allee: but in my opinion, if my grandmother can use windows media player, she can use amarok
<toma> allee: hmm, hmm
<Tonio_> allee: it is more a matter of "do we want users that don't want to learn or not"
<allee> toma: afaik there only a freebsd port to debian but *ubuntu does not care about this flavour
<Tonio_> allee: honnestly, I wouldn't suggest kubuntu for someone who absolutly doesn't want to learn anything and have something as simple as possible
<Tonio_> allee: I would suggest ubuntu/gnome
<allee> Tonio_: It's much about first time experience
<toma> allee: ok, fine, edgy is unaffected then
<Tonio_> allee: bah, most people using windows are used to complex multimedia apps (realone player, windows media player, winamp etc....)
<Tonio_> allee: most of those are 10 times more complicated than amarok
<Tonio_> allee: and btw if we only have *one* audio application, it can be documented widely, that's the point too
<allee> Tonio_: seriously, my kids and wife, failed to use amarok and kaffeine -> linux is shit.  With kscd and codeine they are pleased and very happy.
<Tonio_> allee: yeah I understand that, but that's a matter of default orientation, as long as they can install apps they want....
<Tonio_> allee: osx is supposed to be simple, and has itunes by default for everything related to audio
<fdoving> i must say i can't stand amarok and kaffeine myself.
<fdoving> waaaay to much stuff.
* allee nods
<fdoving> i just need a music player with a playlist, and a videoplayer that plays whatever i click in konqueror.
<Tonio_> allee: if we have an "play the audio cd in amarok" when inserting a cd, that makes it simple
<Tonio_> fdoving: what if you don't go in kaffeine menus ? it just plays what you are clicking on in konquror
<Tonio_> most of the time that's the way I use it
<allee> Tonio_: if amarok can be tweaked to make it very obvious how to play the inserted CD.  That's it ;)
<Tonio_> allee: did you play with amarok on edgy ?
<Tonio_> allee: lots of useless options have been removed, it is really easier to use now
<Tonio_> allee: well what I'm thinking about is you insert a cd, choose "play with amarok" and it launches automatically
<Tonio_> this is really feasible
<fdoving> Tonio_: might be usable, i haven't used it in a while. codeine is so nice.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes, but limited to xine...
<Tonio_> fdoving: doesn't handle subtitles etc.....
<Tonio_> fdoving: it is nice for very limited usage, I agree
<fdoving> Tonio_: my codeine handles subtitles.
<Tonio_> I think most people (even non geeks) have learned how to use complicated softwares now
<Tonio_> consider the incredible success of picassa for example
<Tonio_> very complex, and even my mother loves it
<fdoving> sure, but having simple apps that just does what it should and works is always a good idea.
<Tonio_> fdoving: what about a divx with external .str file ? doesn't work
<allee> Tonio_: heh, only kscd and kaffeine are offered on my edgy system on 'insert audio cd'
<fdoving> i have never seen such a thing. 
<Tonio_> allee: yes, that has to be done or amarok, but that's feasible, as long as we can call amarok with a dcop call to launch the cd reading or soemthing like that
<Tonio_> fdoving: bah you play legal files, that's why ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I have a lot of avi files with subtitles, since I generally prefer to watch with original language
<fdoving> Tonio_: kaffeine is da h4x0rz player then :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes :)
<Tonio_> but honnestly, kaffeine isn't that complicated....... that because you go in the config menus etc....
<fabo> kaffeine isn't only a media player compared to other player
<fdoving> no, it's way better now, than a few months back.
<Tonio_> my girlfriend for example uses it very basically, she never plays with options, and doesn't find it complicated
<fabo> she never used DVB support ;)
<Tonio_> fabo: nope :)
<Tonio_> fabo: is that complicated to use ?
<Tonio_> I though kaffeine had a superb dvb support
<fabo> one of the best
<fabo> upstream is focused on the DVB support more than media player capabilities
<Tonio_> allee: but I agree, simplifying the multimedia part on kubuntu is hard to figure out and needs debatting, that's why I only gave example on the wiki page
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/66620
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66620 in kaffeine "Kaffeine DVB stopped working in latest edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> pfffffff those bugs really make me shit....
<Tonio_> "I'm using XGL + Compiz and I cry because I have an issue with kaffeine"
<Tonio_> then don't use alpha state software like xgl.........
<nixternal> imbrandon: i need a bip server, mine went up in a blaze of glory
<imbrandon> nixternal, let me wakeup; a bit and i'll set you one up
<nixternal> im just messin'
<nixternal> mine died during our little comed explosion here in chicago
<nixternal> surge protectors don't work as they are supposed to
<imbrandon> heh brb shower
<nixternal> about time ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, sarah ( the mexi ) kept me up late, i'm just now wakin up
<nixternal> gahahhaa
<nixternal> omgbum
<imbrandon> heh
<allee> Tonio_: yes, finding a solution for noops and geeks is far from easy.  But it's not only releated to multimedia.  kedit/kword, kview/krita, gwenview/digikam etc
<Tonio_> kview/krita ?
<Tonio_> whay is kview ?
<Tonio_> never seen this
<allee> Tonio_: kview was a simple show this picture viewer.
<Tonio_> bah, to be compared to gwenview then, not krita :)
<Riddell> kpaint/krita
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, or kolourpaint
<Tonio_> maybe it is the same ? :)
<allee> Tonio_, Riddell: more good examples ;)
<allee> Maybe a 'Open with' in the apps or a common sub description like 'simple, easy' versus expert, power' or what used common
<allee> categorie of apps can help here
<Tonio_> allee: better having 2 desktops files then :)
<Tonio_> kubuntu-desktop-expert and kubuntu-desktop-easy :
<Tonio_> ;)
<allee> Tonio_: lol
<Tonio_> allee: in my opinion, when I see the softwares that are used on windows by noobs, I don't think kaffeine or amarok could be an issue
<Tonio_> krita is different, since it is very strange to use, very special (and complicated)
<Tonio_> honnestly, if my syster can use itunes/ipod, she can use amarok :)
<Riddell> I have trouble with amarok
<allee> Tonio_: it's just a matter how long it takes
<imbrandon> yea amarok is trickey if you do some of the advanced features
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean ?
<imbrandon> like DAAP etc
<Tonio_> the point is do we want a grandmothabuntu or supergeekbuntu
<Tonio_> I think a compromise is possible
<allee> Tonio_: both
<Riddell> we want a worksforeveryonekubuntu
<imbrandon> Tonio_, both, linux for humans ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree, but for the same reason than simplicity <> security, I would say than functionnalities <> simplicity
<imbrandon> btw moins Riddell Tonio_ allee
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ;)
<Tonio_> in my opinion, we should provide accessible apps, that's true
<allee> Tonio_: if amarok can be made 'easy' for noobs when an audio cd is inserted.  GREAT! Get rid of kscd.  If not, sadly, keep both
<allee> imbrandon: :)
<Tonio_> but I don't care people that "don't want to understand and learn anything in front of the computer"
<Tonio_> I had to learn for my car licence, and that's the same for computers
<Tonio_> I don't want to consider the 40% of windows users who don't use an antivirus in 11/2006
<imbrandon> you dident have to learn to watch tv, and computers are entertainment for some , just as a tv
<Tonio_> 40%........ I was about to die when I read this.....
<allee> Tonio_: but you would complain it, it learn a car you would need an education like for an areoplane :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bah, have you used a recent tv ? they are complicated to use
<Tonio_> imbrandon: same for cellphones etc......
<imbrandon> heh yea i have a 62 inch rca infronty of me, many options and intutive are diffrent, it can have many many options and featuires and still be easy to use ;)
<fdoving> it's not that users can't figure out how to do stuff. but they want it to be easy, fast and painless.
<Tonio_> fdoving: the point is "what means simple" ???
<Tonio_> people find windows easy
<allee> Tonio_: I agree, one has to learn if one what's to get most out of the computer.  But many don't care. They just want to 'play this CD/DVD'
<Tonio_> they have 400 spywares installed, 4 IE toolbars, buttons everywhere etc......
<Tonio_> they don't understand anything of their computer, but they claim windows is easy
<Tonio_> that's just a matter of "beeing used to", nothing else
<allee> Tonio_: show them codeine.  My Fam never ask for windows since they first used codeine.
<imbrandon> no for the most part people dont find windows easy, they find trhe taskes they do daily like play a dvd or cd easy but the OS is complicated , ask one of them to run chkdsk on next boot, or add a new user, they will shit
<Tonio_> people prefer norton antivirus to another one.... that sounds crazy because it is completly ununderstandable, but they are used too
<imbrandon> Tonio_, exactly its not whats easy, its what they are used to
<imbrandon> we are trying to make it easy ( but not dumbed down for the expers too )
<Tonio_> allee: I like codeine too :) don't forget I did the package with you, and I use it too, the point is just that is doesn't support gstreamer, which is an issue (and is unmaintained)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: easy doesn't exist in my opinion
<imbrandon> Tonio_, your exactly right, thus we have "jobs" to do ;)
<Tonio_> everything is a matter of beeing used to or not
<imbrandon> if it was already easy we wouldent be doing this would we ;)
<Tonio_> intuitive may exist, but not "easy"
<Tonio_> look at photoshop
<imbrandon> well imho those go hand in hand, if i can figure out how to use it without reading the readme , its easy ( but a better word is intutive )
<Tonio_> how many people, totally noobs winth windows, are using it, simply because they had too ?
<imbrandon> yea it took me many years to get good at photoshop
<Tonio_> and that a monster software, incredibly complicated
<Tonio_> but now they are used too
<fdoving> Tonio_: the problem is to force users to get used to the advanced (and probably best) way to do it. Monopoly is the way to go :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-18
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm not saying that we have to force them, but that we have to find a compromisse
<Tonio_> I agree with linus on the point that if you consider your users idiots only idiots will use your softwares....
<Tonio_> but that's too elitist too
<Tonio_> the idea is compromise for me....
<imbrandon> Tonio_, here is my defination of the best middle ground we can hope for, joe uses a complicated app, say a dvd ripper, its "easy" enough where he /can/ rip a dvd without reading the instructions BUT if he wants more features he should not have to switch apps, he should learn the advanced features of the existing app, thats the problem we have , most simple apps and advanced apps are split
<Tonio_> codeine is very nice, I agree, but dvb is now widely used...
<Tonio_> how would the users handle dvb if we provide codeine for example ?
<allee> Tonio_: no, no. Not _only_ codeine
<fdoving> imbrandon: i agree, and i think that's what tonio_ says too.
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you said it : reading the instructions
<Tonio_> as long as the application is usable "reading the instructions", that's okay
<allee> Tonio_: when an app provides a mode when a noop can do the simple stuff great
<imbrandon> but you cant expect them to know all the features without reading, only the basic funnctions , enough to get "used": to it
<fdoving> using amarok for audiocds still doesn't sound right, though.
<Tonio_> but if you want something that works in "idiot mode" don't come to me, since I'll probably  not be ready to help :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: 2 clicks......
<Tonio_> insert audio cd -> open amarok -> play audio cd
<imbrandon> fdoving, why not amarok is an audio player
<Tonio_> then we should have an audio cd player, a standalone mp3 player, a collection manager etc........ ?
<Tonio_> dozens of millions of noobs are using itune and they are fine with it
<Tonio_> just because they HAD to learn because of their ipod
<Tonio_> now they are used to it, they claim everywhere that it is simple, but itunes is at least as complicated as amarok
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yup i'm with you on that one, i see no need for kscd and with amarok, but i was waiting for mtv to bring alot of that up
<Tonio_> who already went in winamp 5 config dialog ? is incredibly complicated too etc.....
<imbrandon> anyhow , shower, bbiab
<fdoving> imbrandon: amarok is a big beast of a audio player, it's not what i want if i just want to play a audio cd.
<Tonio_> fdoving: if I just want to play an audio cd, I do like most people -> cd player at home :)
<imbrandon> fdoving, it can be very simple too, moreso than itunes or windows media player on windows
<Tonio_> a computer isn't what I want if I just want to play an audio cd :)
<Tonio_> computer is the issue then, not amarok :)
<allee> fdoving: I don't care about the app behind the scene.  I only care about usability for noops ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, well thats wrong becosue more people are using the computer for home entertainment
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, I know (I do) and I consider than 2 clicks to play an audio cd with amarok doesn't make it complicated
<imbrandon> exactly
<imbrandon> try to play an audio cd in Window media player, its a bear
<Tonio_> imbrandon: and that could be simplified with the "action selection" box in kde when you insert the media
<imbrandon> and how BBIAB for real
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, it is complicated in windows media player
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but most grandmotha are doing it nowadays, because they are used to the default windows pre-installed player
<Tonio_> that's the point
<Tonio_> is "conditioning" correct in english ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i know, you dont have to preach to the choir bro, i'm right with ya on this one
<Tonio_> to make my opinion clear, I just think than "usability", "simplicity" or "intuitiveness" are a matter of conditionning mostly
<Tonio_> I am a windows "expert" more than a linux one, and I am amazed when I see people claiming windows is "simple"
<Tonio_> is clicking on "start" to shut the computer down "intuitive" ? no but they are conditionned
<Tonio_> and windows is, honnestly, horribly complex......
<allee> Tonio_: If we can tweak the app started by 'action selection' media menu to do the right thing.  I'm fine with it.  If not let the people a choice to use the just-works powerless app.
<Tonio_> allee: it can be done, I'm certain of that
<allee> Tonio_: this would be great of course
<Tonio_> allee: but that has to be done of course, which is the reason of that spec :)
<fdoving> gnite.
<Tonio_> bye fdoving
<fdoving> bye tonio.
<Tonio_> allee: in my opinion, it is better to have only one app for audio, even if the app does everything and is a bit more complicated, but with a good doc for the app
<Tonio_> and documenting one app only i easier than documenting task by task with different apps everytime
<Tonio_> k3b is complex for example, but I use it for everything, ripping audio cds, dvd, burning etc.... because one app is always easier to use than 10 apps for 10 tasks
<Tonio_> 80% people don't even know than k3b is capable to rip an audio cd...
<ryanakca> my 2: I agree...
<Tonio_> they all use crappy kaudiocreator, which takes 40 minutes to rip when k3b takes 5 minutes
<ryanakca> K3B should be in the menu when you stick in an audio cd to rip it, instead of kaudicreater...
<Tonio_> kaudiocreator is an horrible software, honnestly :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yes, I'd like that to be done too for edgy+1
* ryanakca tried it for the first time today... it gave me "file not found" errors when it was going to encode the tracks
<Tonio_> the only thing with kaudiocreator is the good kdesktop integration
<Tonio_> but configuration is a mess (command line based) and performances are a shame......
<ryanakca> like, if your going to make a program, make sure that it can remember where it put it's .wavs...
<Tonio_> most people consider k3b is a burning app but that's false
* ryanakca just learned you could rip with it :)
<Tonio_> it is like nero today, a complete cd operations solution
<ryanakca> yeah
<Tonio_> ryanakca: nobody nows, and that's my concern, since it is probably the best ripping kde application, simple to use, good performances, and gui based config
<ryanakca> how do you rip with it? 
* ryanakca doesn't see anything under the menus or taskbars or anything...
<ryanakca> s/2nd anything/anywheres
<Tonio_> ryanakca: open, click on the cd on the left, then right click on a song and choose 'extract"
<Tonio_> that's it
<Tonio_> ryanakca: and compare performances between kaudiocreator and k3b, it is simply 8 to 10 times faster
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the point is despite the good kde integration, I would prefer kubuntu without kaudiocreator, and a good kubuntu doc with, for example a "how to rip an audio cd" section
<ryanakca> yeah, can k3b encode the stuff?
<ryanakca> aka -> mp3?
<Tonio_> but eh ebst would be a good kde integration of course :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: sure
<Tonio_> it can do mp3, ogg, flac and wav
<Tonio_> same than kaudiocreator
<Tonio_> you can rip a dvd to avi with it too......
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the only difference is that encoding config is easier in k3b, and performances are 10 times better, but that's not more complicated
<Tonio_> just that people don't know that
<Tonio_> ryanakca: test you'll see :)
<allee> Tonio_: well, for kscd and codeine, my noops didn't need _ANY_ docs.  For a simple job like play cd/dvd, play this audiofile etc  it should just be like this. Which apps and how, I don't care,  Simple things easy, compilicate possible :)
<allee> Maybe early in edgy+1 we need to explore discuss this with amarok/k3b/etc it they are not enough preseedable by a desktop file
<Tonio_> allee: honnestly, to just play a file, kaffeine does the job too
<Tonio_> double click -> kaffeine plays -> close the windows when finished
<Tonio_> allee: on that point I don't see the difference with codeine
<Tonio_> the only difference is when you want to play with menus and options
<Tonio_> but if you want to play with menus and options, you have to be ready to read the docs
<Tonio_> concerning amarok, I agree that "basic usage" is hard, but not kaffeine in my opinion
<Tonio_> to play a dvd in kaffeine -> open kaffeine, and click "play dvd"
<allee> Tonio_: What I mean is maybe the spec needs a list of common-actions medias and the goal should be to make them noops solvable without searching docs
<Tonio_> allee: I can understand you, but honnestly kaffeine is not the good example :)
<Tonio_> allee: yes, that's why I suggest to have an "extract cd with k3b" or "play cd with amarok" is the action selection box
<Tonio_> I just don't understand how can kaffeine be considered complicated for basic usage ?
<Tonio_> unless you play with the menus, basic usage with kaffeine is not very different than with codeine :)
<allee> Tonio_: Uhm, then lot's must have changed in edgy!!! ;)
<Tonio_> allee: bah kaffeine UI is completly different in fact
<Tonio_> allee: ever played with kaffeine 0.8 ?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: looks good... just keep on getting errors
<allee> Tonio_: codeine works well, I had no reason until now to try kaffeine
<Tonio_> allee: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture2.png
<Tonio_> allee: that's not "complicated" for basic usage ;)
<Tonio_> and I would personnaly remove the audio cd part on the left, to make it even more simple
<allee> Tonio_: would be nice if this could be splitted into kaffeine-audio pkgs ;)
<Tonio_> allee: yes I asked upstream about that, audio section in an so file or something
<Tonio_> allee: or configure option to disable all audio functions
<Tonio_> allee: didn't receive any response :)
<allee> Tonio_: heh, you frightened him with a castrated kaffeine ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hehe :) maybe :)
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw: Select 'News' in contact gives libknodepart.la not found :(
<allee> looks like a service desktop files need to be (re)moved
<Tonio_> allee: is it there by default ??????
<Tonio_> allee: didn't you install/remove knode ?
<Tonio_> allee: /usr/share/services/kontact/knodeplugin.desktop
<Tonio_> probably this one.......
<allee> Tonio_: plain, edgy knot <?> install + dist-upgrade .  No additions
<Tonio_> allee: locate knode | grep desktop
<Tonio_> allee: what does it returns ?
<Tonio_> shouldn't be there I don't understand
<allee> Tonio_: my guess it that this desktop file need to be moved to the pkgs that contains libknodepart.*
<Tonio_> kontact: usr/lib/kde3/libkontact_knodeplugin.la
<Tonio_> hum......... what the f*ck is that in kontact ?
<Tonio_> allee: knode: usr/share/services/kontact/knodeplugin.desktop
<Tonio_> it is provided by knode, not kontact
<Tonio_> allee: do you have a knodeplugin.desktop file ?
<Tonio_> allee: I'm wondering if kontact uses desktop files or la files to list the modules..... should be desktop but I'm unsure
<allee> yes, pkg kontact
<Tonio_> allee: what desktop file do you have ? I don't see a knode desktop file provided by kontact
<allee> Tonio_: .desktop.  The service loader uses .so and .la files
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:/usr/lib$ apt-file search /usr/share/services/kontact/knodeplugin.desktop
<Tonio_> knode: usr/share/services/kontact/knodeplugin.desktop
<Tonio_> doesn't look provided by kontact afaik
<alleeEdgy32> root@lap-allee:~# dpkg -S knodeplugin.desktop
<alleeEdgy32> kontact: /usr/share/services/kontact/knodeplugin.desktop
<Tonio_> ouch
<alleeEdgy32> I move it away and restart kontact ...
<Tonio_> allee looks too late to fix this....
<alleeEdgy32> I thought tonight is edgy+1 time ;)
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: bah only critical fixes are allowed now.... (I don't like that but that's it)
<Tonio_> I don't understand why is there knode stuff in kdepim....
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: we should ship with knode :) that would make it easier to manage :)
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: moving knodeplugin.desktop away fixes it.
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: yes I know but the problem is that we need to patch knode package to install that desktop file..... otherwise, it will not work anymore......;
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: well I'll prepare the packages, I'll try to get them uploaded tomorrow
<Tonio_> but there are only a few chances......
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: maybe a review of services/*.desktop that checks if they are distributed with the shared libs for edgy+1
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: yes, especially because kde provides desktop files for external things
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: I discovered recently that x-7z.desktop defines a p7zip protocol in kdelibs
<Tonio_> but no ioslave is provided.......
<Tonio_> there are lots of thigns like that in kde
<alleeEdgy32> no kdeslave at all or is it just in another kde* module?
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: I can hide "news" in kds too, but it'll be hard to activate it again for users who use knode
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: no kde slave at all :) that's the funny part :)
<alleeEdgy32> heh heh
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: hiding is wrong.  Better wait unti it can be moved to knode pkgs
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: yes
<Tonio_> but if I had to choose, I would ship with knode
<Tonio_> kubuntu is the ONLY distro I've seen that doesn't have a usenet client installed out of the box
<Tonio_> even windows has......
<Tonio_> ubuntu has
* alleeEdgy32 stopped using NNTP due to low signal/noise ratio
<alleeEdgy32> but if theres space on CDROM, knode cant hurt ;)
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: yeah me too, but well... some people are still using this
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: that's another debate ;) we have to free space on the cd
<Tonio_> we are about the limit
<alleeEdgy32> geek apps need more space than noop apps 
* alleeEdgy32 hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiides
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: OOo need to much space :)
<Tonio_> that the point
<Tonio_> 65 MB on the cd, while kofice would only take 10 megs (as we already have koffice translations, koffice-date etc with krita)
<Tonio_> I looked at the size and switching to koffice would free about 60 megs on the cd.....
<Tonio_> but that's a BIG debate :)
<jdong> Tonio_: oh please don't tell me you're taking off OOo for KOffice
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> Tonio_: If you see a story about an MIT student jumping off a bridge in Cambridge, you'll feel really guilty for it ;)
<Tonio_> jdong: I'm not deciding anything
<Tonio_> jdong: I just would approve this
<Tonio_> indeed :)
<goldenear> Koffice is now very usable for the average user IMHO
<goldenear> I won't be shocked to see koffice by default and OOo as an optional package :)
<jdong> Riddell: it doesn't look like your last ktorrent upload worked
<Riddell> jdong: hmm?
<jdong> Riddell: it's FTBFSing on autoconf
<Riddell> jdong: where?
<jdong> at least on ppc/dapper-backports
<jdong> it appears to work elsewhere
* jdong looks again
<Riddell> curious
<jdong> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ktorrent/2.0.3-0ubuntu4~dapper1
<jdong> fascinating, isn't it?
<Riddell> just how random can autotools be
<Riddell> they choose to run themselves on only one architecture
<Hawkwind> Is there a simple way to find out who package(d)(s) an app for the distro without downloading the source ?
<Riddell> Hawkwind: look in the changelog
<Riddell> zless /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz
<Riddell> or changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> Ahh ok.  I was wondering when Xchat-2.6.8 would be packaged
<Riddell> edgy+1
<Riddell> but konversation 1.0.1 is in
<jdong> Riddell: it seems to work in ppc/edgy though
<Riddell> jdong: even more randomness
<jdong> Riddell: any clues to why ppc/dapper would fail?
<Hawkwind> Yeah.  I built 2.6.8 last night for both Dapper and Edgy.  Didn't expect it would make it into Edgy unless it gets backported
<jdong> Hawkwind: oh boy, starting to talk about edgy-backports already
<jdong> :D
<Riddell> jdong: ubuntu4 does have a patch that fixed a ppc fail, don't know why it would cause autotools to ony run on ppc/dapper though
<Hawkwind> jdong: Hah nah.  I just knew Edgy was frozen and xchat-2.6.8 was released yesterday
<Hawkwind> Who is Sebastian Droge on IRC...is that seb128 I assume ?
<jdong> Hawkwind: slomo
<jdong> Hawkwind: seb128=sebastian bacher
<Hawkwind> jdong: Ah ok, thanks
<jdong> Riddell: wasn't there some autotools patch in there too?
<Riddell> jdong: yes, but also see no reason why ppc/dapper should be any different
<jdong> I hate ppc :D
<Riddell> give it 18 months and it'll go away
<jdong> lol
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is launchpad down for you, too?
<Jucato> oh nvm
<kwwii> moin
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<kwwii> hi imbrandon
<Jucato> hi kwwii imbrandon!
<kwwii> man, you are always  up
<imbrandon> lol i just woke up like 2 hours ago
<imbrandon> well 3
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> it's 8:30 in the morning here and I woke up an hour ago (which is wierd for me)
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii, imbrandon, Jucato 
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Sime> imbrandon: Hi, can you tell Tonio that there are new patches up on the wiki.
<Sime> imbrandon: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<imbrandon> Sime, sure thing
<Sime> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: can you confirm kde bug 135394?
* Jucato waits for Ubugtu's link...
<Jucato> he's too slow: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135394
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, just a sec testing vlc for crimsun
* Jucato thought nobody used <FRAMES> anymore...
<Hobbsee> [16:50]  [Notice]  -Ubugtu- +Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: timed out
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh.  they do
<Jucato> well, too bad I'm not on Linux, so I can't test it for yah :)
<Jucato> oh well... afk :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i can confirm that
<imbrandon> but it looks to be a site issue not konqui
<imbrandon> not sure
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's a bug in multiple sites, not just htat one.  adn it renders fine in ff, obviously
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> it's not a different UA thing
<Hobbsee> fabo: you around?
<fabo> Hobbsee: yeah
<Hobbsee> fabo: seen the https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ksynaptics/+bugs ?
<Hobbsee> fabo: i'm slightly worried about that first bug - i still cant seem to get it to work too
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  hang on, mine was different
<Hobbsee> the fact that i could never get the shm config to work
<fabo> you mean in xorg.conf ?
<Hobbsee> fabo: oh yeah, this one.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ksynaptics/+bug/65268
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65268 in ksynaptics "x.org not including the shared memory config for ksynaptics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee recalls having problems after trying that.
<Hobbsee> couldnt even get ti to load
<Hobbsee> but i'd have to have another look
<fabo> but not yet up-to-date in the packagefixed in svn
<fabo> reverse my sentence :)
<Hobbsee> fabo: ahh.  so it's fixed in svn, but the package isnt up to date?
<fabo> fixed in svn , but not yet up-to-date in the package
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<fabo> :)
* Hobbsee wonders if it's worth a UVFe this close.
<fabo> as you want, i have patched debian package 2 days ago
<Hobbsee> fabo: just ksynaptics, or libsynaptics too?
<fabo> we can sync, anyway it's an UVFe
<fabo> just k
<fabo> i didn't find time to do more ...
<Hobbsee> fabo: how safe is this?
<fabo> the patch is trivial, it fixes only a dialog to set the proper option in xorg.conf
<fabo> Hobbsee: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/ksynaptics/src/synconfigwidget.cpp?rev=569281&r1=559091&r2=569281
<fabo> so it is safe
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> fabo: is there a way you could find the correct place, and modify xorg.conf to make it work ootb?
* Hobbsee requests a sync for ksynaptics
<fabo> Hobbsee: i talked with david nusinow about the issue :) his reply :  I'd be happy to apply a fix if you want to write it. :)
<Hobbsee> fabo: *g*
<Hobbsee> fabo: fair enough
<fabo> we'll try to improve the issue with edgy+1 ...
<Hobbsee> bug 63276
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63276 in ksynaptics "Improper hint to enable modifacation of settings" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63276
<Hobbsee> grrr
<Hobbsee> fabo: yeah, fair enough.  anything else wont get approved anyway
<Riddell> Sime: someone reported getting a crashing X when logging in with this error http://wklej.org/id/ecc5fa3986
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Is it possible to import desktop-kmplayer and desktop-kaffeine before the langpack deadline?
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: no, I'm afraid we'll be stuck without them
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Hmm, that's a pity. I just uploaded them manually for German...
<Sime> Riddell: that crashing should not stop the login process completely.
<Riddell> Sime: http://launchpad.net/bugs/66718 is the report
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66718 in kde-guidance "XServer crashes, unable to login since" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Sime> Riddell: it looks related to that weird "everything in guidance stops working" problem that some people have, which seems to be a problem in the python packages on PPC.
<lexual> Hi all, could anyone check out: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135394 . Is it possible this could be a kubuntu specific bug?
<windshear> hello
<windshear> any news on the floppy bug?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ping
<Jucato> your bug report
<Riddell> lexual: I don't see how, we certainly don't change anything in khtml
<Riddell> lexual: but it's possible of course
<Riddell> windshear: no magic fix has appeared
<windshear> grrrml
<windshear> seems as I have to investigate some magic into it
<Riddell> nixternal: did you start an RC info page?
<Hobbsee> lexual: oh that one...i was wondering if you were on irc.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | test RC candidates https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | We will miss you, lilo...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | test RC candidates https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<gebruike1> Where can I get the source code of the kubuntu installer?
<abattoir> gebruike1: try 'apt-get source ubiquity' , you of course will need to have enabled deb-src for main in sources.list
<gebruike1> I need the part that allows user to create a useraccount for them self.
<gebruike1> could you point me out the the right file? 
<abattoir> gebruike1: look for usersetup.py (should be under components).. iirc, it executes a few scripts as well...
<abattoir> I assume you mean the Live CD graphical installer and not the text installer...
<gebruike1> yes the grahpical one, I need to use the adduser code. I'm cloning kubuntu images, so I'm in search of a application that allows the user easy to add a first time user to the system. 
<abattoir> gebruike1: i think the oem-installer might be for you then...(if i understand what you mean, correctly)
<gebruike1> I'm not insearch of a installer, just a application that adds users to the system.
<gebruike1> yes, let me explain. I'm cloning pc images for mass productions. So I need a application that allows user to do that(like in the instalation process)..
<abattoir> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller
<abattoir> gebruike1: ^^^^
<abattoir> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview might explain how it works...
<Riddell> Sime: guidance modules all seem to work on ppc for me on a fresh edgy install
<Administrator> ok oem-config in breezy doesn show the 'create username and passwd'dialog window.
<fdoving> Riddell: doesn't work for me on a not-so-fresh install. :|
<abattoir> Administrator: that's because you already have a 'user account'
<abattoir> Administrator: the default action is to skip that step if an account already exists
<abattoir> (since this is meant for a setup with no previous user)
<abattoir> Administrator: you can override that if you want, if you want to test it
<Administrator> I found out that also oem-config-prepare doesn't exist on the system
<Administrator> there is no manual page, It would be nice if someone could give me some quikc pointers
<Administrator> it would be nice If I could go directly to the creating of an account process abattoir .
<bddebian> Howdy
<abattoir> Administrator: this is how it works.... 1) you install kubuntu in 'OEM mode' 2) you login as oem, and then do the necesary changes, lets say you install drivers for your hardware, include your company logo etc., 3) then you run 'sudo oem-config-prepare' 4) You then replicate the harddisk image onto other harddisks 5) you ship it to the user 6) When the user logs in, a new account is created, and it is setup according to his
<abattoir> location, locale timezone etc.
<abattoir> wow, that was big...
<Jucato> and was cut :P
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Administrator> abattoir, how can I override all that? I just want to create a new user account on the first boot.
<abattoir> Administrator: on a system which already has other users?
<Administrator> abattoir, yes.
<abattoir> Administrator: ok, install oem-config, then modify /usr/lib/oem-config/user/functions.sh(to override user detection), then run 'sudo oem-config prepare'
<abattoir> Administrator: on the next boot, oem-config should create a new user
<abattoir> Administrator: btw, it has edgy dependencies, so i don't think it'll work in breezy
<abattoir> Administrator: unless you manually hunt and install the dependencies
<Administrator> then i will install oem-config from edgy on breezy.
<abattoir> Administrator: i wouldn't recommend doing that, but then if you know what you're doing...
<Administrator> abattoir, i know about the pyhton package that is only in edgy but ... what other choise is there a.t.m?
<abattoir> Administrator: you can't upgrade or switch to edgy?
<Administrator> you want me to deliver computers to costumers with edgy?
<Administrator> is that a sane idea?
<abattoir> in a couple of weeks time, i'd say yes...
<abattoir> ok, wait a sec
<Jucato> any update on kde bug 133388 ?? (pet peeve...)
<abattoir> Administrator: if you are able to install the necessary version of debconf(>=1.4.52), get console-setup, i guess it'd work...
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133388 in general "Manage Repositories is disabled" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133388
<abattoir> Jucato: i think Riddell is working on it( or will work on it soon)
<Administrator> so I get debconf and console-setup working on breezy, then it should be ok?
<Administrator> great then I could start building.
<Jucato> oh ok. just wondering as RC is close
<fdoving> Jucato: it works in current edgy.
<Riddell> that should be fixed
<fdoving> it is.
<Riddell> phew
<Jucato> ah ok. what should I do about the bug report then?
<fdoving> or.. wait.
<abattoir> Administrator: i really haven't tested it in anything other than edgy, might work in dapper, not sure about breezy, you can try it out and tell me ;)
<fdoving> the menu entry is not greyed out anymore.. but adept crashed when i clicked it.
<Jucato> ouch, that's bad...
<fdoving> no, it works.
<abattoir> Administrator: yes, its mainly the dependencies, afaik, the proogram itself doesn't depend on anything edgy specific
<Administrator> dh_pysupport, is also not in breezy.
<abattoir> works fine here too
<Jucato> fdoving: oh that's great then. who can change the bug report's status, then?
<fdoving> Jucato: the launchpad bug is changed.
<abattoir> Administrator: i'm not familiar with the backporting process, but it might be possible to backport it to dapper, or even breezy...
<fdoving> adept crashes if you select adept -> manage repositories before it's finished loading. 
<Jucato> er.. didn't know it was reported in launchpad too @_@
<Administrator> abattoir, what about apt-pinning?
<Administrator> should that work?
<abattoir> Administrator: i've not tried it... it will not cause any side-effects? will not break other stuff?
<Administrator> abattoir, it appears that I have to build python from edgy to.
<Administrator> I just going to upgrade to edgy, i think my backport will cause to much work...
<abattoir> Administrator: :)
<abattoir> Administrator: tbh, from what i can see, nothing has been compromised because its 'edgy', the devs will not just include buggy software or not take it seriously
<Riddell> Administrator: what were you looking to backport?
<Administrator> Riddell, oem-config(edgy to breezy)
<Riddell> Administrator: why?  you'd be best just using that on edgy
<Administrator> because breezy is stable.
<Administrator> and I can deliver those on images to costumers.
<Administrator> if the upgrade fails il be forced backport every single package that has to be packborted, and it will cost my hours.
<Administrator> however, if all runs fine, then i'll just use edgy.
<abattoir> Administrator: umm... wait, you are upgrading to edgy from breezy?
<abattoir> Administrator: upgrade will most probably fail...
<Administrator> yes
<abattoir> Administrator: you'd need to upgrade breezy->dapper, and then dapper->edgy
<Administrator> hmm ok
<Riddell> Administrator: if you're doing oem installs I highly recommend doing them with edgy
<Riddell> backporting bits of the installer is generally a bad idea
<mhb> Riddell: hi Jonathan, guess what I'm going to say next :o)
<Riddell> it's RC today, testing CDs day, fixes tomorrow
<mhb> Riddell: it's the hwdb-kde untranslatable lines I'm worried about because today's the language-pack deadline
<mhb> Riddell: well technically tomorrow, but that means 00:00
<Riddell> ok, I'll look at that first
<mhb> Riddell: should testers try out dailies today then?
<Riddell> yes please!
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<mhb> well it's bad that I'm busy with the translations today ... but I'll let the others know
<abattoir> Riddell: does 'Check CD' on the alternate CD work for you?
<Riddell> abattoir: not tried yet
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, done testing the expert mode... please tell me if it works for you, as it keeps running the test again and again, even though it was successful the first time
<nixternal> Riddell: the RC page has started...when is release day?
<Riddell> nixternal: tomorrow
<nixternal> oy
<nixternal> alrighty then..looks like i have a little work to do
<nixternal> what has changed since beta?
<Riddell> nixternal: digikam!
<Riddell> nixternal: poke abattoir to get a screenshot of the oem-installer
<nixternal> oem-installer is working now..good deal
<abattoir> nixternal: i already have them, i can mail them to you if you want
<Riddell> nixternal: accessibility profiles working too http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/accessibility.png
<abattoir> nixternal: i meant the images
<nixternal> nixternal@ubuntu.com would be fine
<abattoir> nixternal: sent, if you want something else(eg. w/o the entries filled in in the user section), tell me, as i'll be testing it now
<nixternal> got it ;)
<nixternal> thanks abattoir
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 64245 - if i fix this really quick, you can get this added before release?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64245 in kubuntu-docs "Kubuntu Desktop Guide - Video/Kino Using Ubuntu Menu Structure" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64245
<Riddell> nixternal: we still need to upload to change the version of KDE don't we?
<Riddell> nixternal: give me a patch against the current package and I'll upload
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> good call
<nixternal> let me get this done super quick
<Riddell> nixternal: please report it as a bug too so we can target it
<nixternal> doing so now
<gnomefreak> nixternal: looking at your bug. do you talk to yourself often? ;)
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> ;)
<gnomefreak> care if i change it to fix commited? just incase someone else finds it?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> i will have it commited here in 1 second ;)
* gnomefreak getting tired of looking at bugs already :(
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu/kubuntu-docs.patch
<Sime> Tonio_: hey, wait a bit before you package those new patches. I've still got some things to fix up first.
<nixternal> hope i did that right
<ZeroCool> Riddell: when will they fix this, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135725
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135725 in general "Monitor & Display Module can't load" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> ZeroCool: "they"?
<Riddell> ZeroCool: I'm unable to recreate that bug
<ZeroCool> the bug team
<ZeroCool> its been posted in a few times..
<ZeroCool> infact, i have that bug now...
<ZeroCool> running edgy
<Riddell> fabo: did you have a fix for that?
<verwilst> goddamn, edgy is dogslow in the graphics department
<verwilst> since i've been using it on my home pc, i've been more in windows than ubuntu :p
<verwilst> anyone else having this? :)
<Hawkwind> Not I.  Though only Windows in my house are the ones I can look out of that are built into the walls :)
<ZeroCool> yep, networking with dhcp has been flaky also.. there some thing strange with kwallet dumping passwords that are stored in kmail..
<verwilst> Hawkwind: i have windows for counterstrike :p
<verwilst> that's it
<verwilst> well, more now, since it's absolutely crappy to use linux for now :p
<verwilst> i can't even drag a window normally :p
<verwilst> it lags like hell
<verwilst> i guess a geforce 6600GT would do a bit more ;)
<orkid__> use cedega and yo uwon't need it.
<orkid__> for cs
<verwilst> pff
<verwilst> i've been a member for over a year
<verwilst> it was always something else that wasn't working
<verwilst> so i quit it last month
<Sime> is anyone else here getting bad sound latency?
<Sime> when playing flash movies etc?
<Sime> it's about 0.5 sec.
<Riddell> Sime: DVDs work fine
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Sime> I'm not sure if it just flash. But pausing flash stops the movie but the sound continues that bit extra. So it looks like it is buffered somewhere.
<Riddell> hi Enola_Gay 
<Enola_Gay> Does anyone has the problem that knetworkmanager doesn't show wlan in edgy? Wired works fine.
<Enola_Gay> hi Riddell
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: works for me
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: but network manager is known not to work with a number of wifi cards
<fabo> Riddell: i was unable to reproduce too ...
<Riddell> nixternal: what about the kde version number in the docs?
<nixternal> that got fixed too in that patch
<Riddell> nixternal: so it did
<nixternal> ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: presumably this changes translatable strings, do we need to update the .pot files?
<nixternal> argh...yes we do
* nixternal goes back to fixin ;)
<nixternal> actually..thats an easy fix..one sec
<nixternal> all i have to do is recreate the pot really quick for the desktop guide and the release notes
<Riddell> ok, send me a patch for the lot and make sure to rm *~
<nixternal> did you apply the last patch already?
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: sorry, I was afk. It works in Dapper at least some time ago but not anymore. I have ipw2200 which is pretty common afaik. But since Networkmanager doesn't support double wlan authentication like wpa supplicant I am useing the wpa roaming script. Maybe that is the reason. But stopping doesn't help.
<Enola_Gay> +not anymore in Edgy
<Enola_Gay> I am going to check the today networkmanager update.
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu/kubuntu-docs.patch
<nixternal> fixed ;)
<DaSkreech> What should I do if Edgy Beta Desktop core faults on a machine upon init?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: report a bug or test a daily CD and see if it's fixed
<DaSkreech> Ok
* DaSkreech grabs a daily
<marseillai> hi! i've every language-*-fr install, i've check in language support if french is set as default language and it's ok! i've even try to remove english support and many parts of kde are still in english. How can i solve this problem?
<Lure> Riddell: should we prepare a spec for uds regarding powermanagement leftovers
<marseillai> oki seems to be solve it was a kde configuration problem in system settings
<marseillai> Riddell: shouldn't langage supports check in kde configuration to see if default langage of language-support is the same than kde default language?
<marseillai> because if it is it didn't work for me
<nixternal> Riddell: i just fixed that patch again, as the releasenotes had a wrong url to the kde 3.5.5 changelong
<nixternal> changelog ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kubuntu/kubuntu-docs.patch
<nixternal> that is fixed and ready
* DaSkreech hates changelong :-(
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<DaSkreech> Hi Mez
<Riddell> Mez: I'm hiding
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Mez> Riddell: why ?
<DaSkreech> IRS
<Riddell> nixternal: I've no idea if those changes will be allowed in though, we'll need to ask
<DaSkreech> Shhhh
<nixternal> Riddell: i just found out they may not be
<Mez> Riddell: just thought I'd tell you. Aston University in Birmingham has rolled out Kubuntu to over 1700 PCs
<nixternal> do to the translation issues
<Riddell> Mez: everyone wants me to do stuff but amd64 is broken and nobody told me so now I have to panic and fix it
<DaSkreech> Mez: As in has done so already?
<Riddell> Mez: oooh!
<Mez> DaSkreech, yeah
<Riddell> marseillai: what do you mean by language-support?
<nixternal> Riddell: #ubuntu-docs for a sec
<marseillai> Riddell: langage-support apps
<Mez> Riddell: apparently they replaces their old Dual Boot Solaris/WinXP machines with XP/Kubuntu Machines
<DaSkreech> Mez: Sounds like imbrandon should know about that
<DaSkreech> Mez: He's the trumpet blower
<Riddell> Mez: how do you know this?
<Mez> DaSkreech .. .?
<Mez> Riddell, I have lots of friends there, who told me
<DaSkreech> imbrandon does the newsletter so he would be the person to talk to let Kubunteros beat their chest (khest?)
<Mez> DaSkreech, ah, I'll poke him on saturday
<DaSkreech> Borrow Hobbsee's stick
<Mez> nah I dont need it
<DaSkreech> I haven't seen the Hobby-one in a bit. How's she?
<Mez> I have my own
<DaSkreech> Mez: Ok Don't use it in konjunction with Katapult though!!!
<Mez> DaSkreech, that's called a bow and arrow ;)
<Mez> What the F***K
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<Mez> ] I rang Pipex 2 days ago asking to sign up -they siad they'd email me my login details
<Mez> I've signed in to get them
<Mez> no email - I go check the pipex website ... Unfortunately your exchange does not currently support broadband services.
<nixternal> Riddell: i found out with the changes we made, there isn't time to get translations on the new strings, so when translations do come back, they will only break what we just fixed
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, i dont do the newsletter everytime ;) nixternal and corey burger do more than me for it.
<DaSkreech> Ah I just knew you were on it so you would be the person I go ot
<DaSkreech> to
<nixternal> i don't do much of it anymore either
<DaSkreech> soooo corey?
<nixternal> documentation has taken my life
* DaSkreech points nixternal to akregator :0
<nixternal> no need to...i have 1,248 items in it already
<DaSkreech> Press F1 and read teh documentation for it :)
<nixternal> i just took a dent out of emails, and now i am back up to 200
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> oh no
<nixternal> i am already doing hte Karbon documentation for KDE, no more right now
<nixternal> my plate has runneth over ;)
<DaSkreech> Well you could jump to #akregator and kick them
<xeros> I've been translating Kubuntu release notes to Polish but it seems it's outdated (KDE 3.5.4) :( Does anyone know if it will be and/or when it will be changed?
<DaSkreech> I have someone in the main chan asking me about podcasting and said akregator but there is no documentation to back me up
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: nope but you can use it for podcasts
<DaSkreech> I figured you could. Just as I said no documentation
<DaSkreech> Course it does say something that I've run that app for nearly a year before finding that out
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: check in the help section of akregator?
<marseillai> Riddell: when i launch qt-language-selector and select french as default langage it doesn't select french as default language in system-settings so my kde stay in english
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Do so yourself my friend :)
<mhb> Riddell: it didn't work out with the hwdb-kde strings, did it?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: for the docs you wanted ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont know what podcasts are and i think im happy that way ;)
<DaSkreech> It says and i Quote "The documentation for Akregator was not finished when KDE was installed on this computer."
<DaSkreech> Which is the near sum total of Chapter 1
<Riddell> marseillai: yes, that's something we'll look at in edgy+1
<Riddell> mhb: not yet any way
<marseillai> Riddell: yes i know for edgy it's too late i just want to tell you that this problem exists
* mhb is sad :OI
<marseillai> and Riddell nice feature specification for edgy+1! if all this is realised it will be wonderful
<mhb> marseillai: where?
<marseillai> mhb: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-mtv/+specs
<mhb> marseillai: not many Ubuntu-specific features there
<imbrandon> FeistyFawn , announced on the -devel ML
<nixternal> Riddell: it seems my knowledge of translations is about that of a 2 year olds, so forgive my last statement about it breaking what we fixed, as that is not the issue at hand
<nixternal> it seems the issue is the timing with translators, and the problems that brings upon them
<Riddell> mmm, feisty
<marseillai> Riddell: just an idea. is it possible to think about a "power user" way to install kubuntu from live cd?
<Riddell> marseillai: it doesn't sound like a good idea
<Riddell> marseillai: what needs done?
<DaSkreech> marseillai: A power user will be using the Alternate
<marseillai> Riddell: my idea : possiblity to add or remove repo from sources.list during installation, possibility to download packages from the net, possibility to add package to install during installation.
<marseillai> DaSkreech: i mean with more possibility
<DaSkreech> oh.. a hand rolled distro? :)
<Lure> Riddell: what is the plan with Sime's recent patches for audiocd? no chance to get them in post RC?
<marseillai> DaSkreech: not really because we still depends on kubuntu-desktop but add some packages for example.
<DaSkreech> marseillai: I'm sure all of that can be added to the alternate
<marseillai> DaSkreech: i know that when i install a kubuntu to anyone i install video drivers restricted formats, flash, java kde-games and some things like that and it would be great to be able to do this during installation
<DaSkreech> Unless I'm wrong you can do some of that now
<Riddell> Lure: no, too late for functionality changes
<Lure> Riddell: it is fixing audiocd:/
<nixternal> is digikam installed by default?
<marseillai> yep
<fdoving> appears to be.
<nixternal> ok, wasn't sure if i installed it, or if it was installed from the get go
<marseillai> nixternal: sudo apt-get remove digikam show you that it depends on kubuntu-desktop ;)
<nixternal> what is all the hooplah over f-spot btw? is it me, or does digikam flat out demolish it in the feature arena?
<Riddell> nixternal: it is now, that's new in RC
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy
<nixternal> ;)
<DaSkreech> marseillai: Do you havea list of the things that you want to do?
<marseillai> DaSkreech: i had
<claydoh> I am liking digikam, it is much nicer than last time I used it, way back in KDE2x days
<DaSkreech> Right you can do almost all of that from the alternte CD
<Riddell> marseillai: all those things can be done after installation
<Riddell> toma: ping
<toma> Riddell: hi
<marseillai> DaSkreech: euh!!!! you can't choose your package from alternate CD
<Riddell> toma: where is the digikam development list?
<apokryphos> claydoh: wow, didn't know it was even around back then
<marseillai> Riddell: yes of course it can.
<toma> Riddell: digikam-devel@kde.org
<Lure> Riddell: http://www.digikam.org/
<claydoh> tried it in Lycoris, but it wasn't that good and much fewr cameras were supported
<Riddell> toma: is that list used for kipi plugins?
<toma> Riddell: no, that is kde-imaging@kde.org
<Riddell> toma: what's the difference between kipi plugins and digikam image plugins?
<apokryphos> kipi plugins is used by loads of programs, including gwenview etc
<toma> Riddell: kipi = fun extra's, imageplugins are for the editing of images
<toma> the latter is only used in digikam
<apokryphos> kipi-plugins has the excellent flickr export
<Riddell> toma: we need to make sure kipi gets ported to graphicsmagick, else it'll use imagemagick and koffice will use graphicsmagick
<toma> Riddell: allright, i'll send a mail to the list about it
<Lure> toma: btw, do you have 0.9.0-beta3 packages for edgy? ;-)
<ryanakca> how do you temporary disable konqueror's popup browser?
<ryanakca> s/browser/blocker
<toma> Lure: no, i'm no digikam developer anymore, and haven't packed anything in weeks. . 0.8.0 is better imho ;-)
<toma> Riddell: do you want to send a mail with explanation, or should i?
<Riddell> toma: depends if my e-mail will get through without being subscribed :)
<toma> Riddell: i dont believe there is moderation on it, but send a copy to me so i can forward in case it is blocked
<toma> i've no clue who moderates it
<allee> Riddell: graphicsmagick is on TODO  for  post digikam 9.0.  Gilles is pissed by imagemagik API (instability) already
<allee> Riddell: but can't hurt to 'raise' urgency ;)
<fdoving> ryanakca: rightclik on the little icon on the lower right (statusbar) -> configure -> uncheck 'enable filters'
<ryanakca> fdoving: kk, ty
<nixternal> Riddell: do you have a link with some "accessibility profile" info I can add for content?
<ryanakca> fdoving: erm... yeah... that isn't exactly working...
<Riddell> nixternal: only https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-accessibility
<ryanakca> fdoving: I'll get you a screenshot of the errors
<Riddell> nixternal: but press F5 at the CD boot screen and choose a profile is the way to go
<Lure> nixternal: http://blog.omma.net/?p=18
<Riddell> nixternal: profiles are High Visibility, Keyboard Modifiers and Mouse Tool
<ryanakca> fdoving: konqueror error: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/konqueror.png
<fdoving> ryanakca: have you upgraded KDE lately? 
<ryanakca> erm... 2-3 days ago
<nixternal> ask and you shall receive i see..thanks Riddell and Lure
<fdoving> did you re-login? 
<ryanakca> no... I'll do that
<Tonio_> Sime: hey :) I'm just back
<Tonio_> Sime: simply tell me when the patches are ready and I'll do it
<nixternal> speaking of accessibility, are there other distros that have accessibility options during an install?
<nixternal> i have never paid attention to it honestly
<apokryphos> depends on what you mean
<nixternal> high contrast, magnifier, keyboard modifiers
<DaSkreech> Anyone used Kitty?
<apokryphos> contrast -- generally, magnifier not so likely. Keyboard modifiers -- I should think so, yeah.
<apokryphos> I know a lot of distros even load/detect braille keyboard settings even
<nixternal> im sure ubuntu does as well, because i believe debian does the braille detection as well...i have a blind friend who uses debian
<nixternal> i am only assuming though
<apokryphos> accessibility is still quite far from perfect though, in the desktop environments themselves
<apokryphos> they're overlooked a lot, I only know about kde's quite a bit because my brother talks about the work he does with it now and again
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: What work?
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: mostly confined to kttsd
<DaSkreech> How good is text to speech?
<apokryphos> (kde's text-to-speech daemon)
<DaSkreech> and how would you i18n that app?
<apokryphos> really not too bad at all (a lot of capabilities) but still far from perfect
<apokryphos> Don't know, but most of the stuff they have is from already free/open tools
<apokryphos> kate got support for ktts not too long ago, I believe
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm constantly baffled by what apps have a strong OSS following and those that don't
<lexual> Riddell: Hi, are you still hanging about?
<nixternal> abattoir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuOEMInstaller <- is there something other than this i can point to for information?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu content is expanding, i will hit it with images tonight, unless someone wants to snap me some "default" 1024x768 images for digiKam and KTorrent, I have images for the others already
<DaSkreech> Wonder if it's possible to get kitty packaged?
<nixternal> not in time for edgy im guessing
<nixternal> as none of my packages, well not none, but like 4 of them didn't get in...and all 4 were "New Upstream Versions"
<nixternal> and they were all done on time at that
<DaSkreech> Well not for edgy but someone justp ointed out there are no podcast apps for KDE
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: akregator doesn't do podcast it seems
<nixternal> no, but amarok does
<gnomefreak> sorry maybe it was amarok
<DaSkreech> I know but that's a hell of an app to keep open just for podcasts
<DaSkreech> (not according to me) :)
<apokryphos> why would you ever close it? ;-)
* DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> I do it cause it screws with my Alt+Space
<apokryphos> I don't recall amarok grabbing that shortcut :/
<apokryphos> but I do remember kerry and katapult fighting over it :D
<DaSkreech> kerry?
<DaSkreech> What did John do?
<apokryphos> tripped up and fell!
<nixternal> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-19
<Riddell> lexual: hi
<lexual> Riddell: G'Day
<DaSkreech> G'night!
<lexual> Riddell: check out: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/66827
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66827 in kdebase "[site-issue]  konqueror doesnt handle frames correctly. eg http://forum.ship-of-fools.com/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> lexual: seen it, there's nothing I can think of in kubuntu which would affect it
<lexual> Interesting, I just installed edgy and sid side by side to test it. They definitely render it differently.
<Riddell> now that's weird
<Riddell> we don't patch khtml at all
<Riddell> lexual: it would probably need someone to build kdelibs without any kubuntu patches and add back the patches to work out which it was
<lexual> Riddell: What did you think of my comment on filing bugs against kdebase vs konqueror?
<Riddell> lexual: that's a launchpad issue, you need to take it up with them
<lexual> I'll start a thread in launchpad-users
<Riddell> lexual: the issue is being able to report in binary package names as well as source package names
<lexual> Riddell: cool, just posted to launchpad-users, hopefully there's an easy fix.
<Tonio_> lexual: ping ?
<Tonio_> lexual: concerning that frame issue I already saw that and did a few tests...
<Tonio_> I took the non working html page and put them without ANY change, on my webserver
<Tonio_> there it works
<Riddell> curiouser and curiouser
<Tonio_> looks like a very strange issue, maybe a bug with frames and certain caracters in the url or something
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I couldn't bleive it myself...
<Tonio_> beleive
<Tonio_> rah ! "believe"
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried to play with charset too, doesn't change anything....
<lexual> Tonio_: good work.
<lexual> Riddell: do you subscribe to kde-devel list?
<Tonio_> lexual: found the issue :)
<Tonio_> hard to resolve....
<Riddell> lexual: yes, although I don't usually read it
<Tonio_> lexual: get the code and test locally -> it fails
<Riddell> lexual: read the post about google though
<Tonio_> change all the code to lowercase -> it works........
<Tonio_> Riddell: funny isn't it ? ;)
<Riddell> Sime: you were complaining earlier about sound being out of sync on flash
<Riddell> Sime: looks like adobe heard you
<Riddell> Tonio_: that has to be the weirdest beastie ever
<Tonio_> lexual: so that's a lowercase/uppercase issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, yes :) I don't see how except a khtml guru can fix this
<Tonio_> lexual: there is also an html error, <link> outside of <head>
<Tonio_> lexual: the code is crappy, don't blame khtml to fail on crappy code.... most websites with frame work here.
<lexual> Interesting.
<Tonio_> lexual: to reproduce ->
<Tonio_> grab index.html and index_page.html
<Tonio_> test locally and you'll see the issue
<Tonio_> then use kate to change to lowercase on index_page
<Tonio_> and reopen index.html locally
<Tonio_> you should see the frames displayed correctly, can you confirm ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah flash9 uses alsa by default, great news, just have to wait for beta to be out now...
<Riddell> Tonio_: you're so behind the times http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/beta_is_live.html
<lexual> awesome
<imbrandon> wow rockin
<imbrandon> and i just packaged gnash last night
<lexual> Tonio_: what do I change to lowercase?
<imbrandon> ;/
<Riddell> works fine in konqueror too
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah !
<Riddell> imbrandon: oh?
<imbrandon> Riddell, yup ( still has a few issues but works ) i'm trying to get it ready for Feisty
<Tonio_> imbrandon: and how is gnash now ? does it have sound now ?
<imbrandon> Riddell, want a link ? to my work in progress ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yes via GST
<lexual> pity it's unlikely to be released before edgy.
<Tonio_> imbrandon: last time I gave a try, only the standalone player worked...
<Riddell> imbrandon: I don't really have time just now
<Tonio_> imbrandon: and how about the konq extention ? does it work now, or is just the mozilla plugin ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss_gnash.png is it working on my ppc 
<imbrandon> Tonio_, just mozilla but konqui will use the mozilla one
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah but there also klash supposed to be optimised for konqueror afaik
<imbrandon> sorry, bad link http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss_gnash1.png
<Tonio_> never worked here :)
<imbrandon> klash dosent compile atm
<imbrandon> that was a major headache
<Tonio_> imbrandon: interesting indeed, I hope it'll be ready for edgy+1
<Tonio_> the problem is that it will not support flash9...
<imbrandon> yea it only supports flash7 
<imbrandon> but its a start
<Tonio_> imbrandon: afaik flash8 video are sometimes working.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't seem to find flash 9 on adobe website.... I'm redirected automatically to french page which has flash7 only......
<imbrandon> yea only "fully" support flash7 i should say and "some" flash 8
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you dcc me flash9 please ?
<lexual> Tonio_: not sure if I did the right thing. grabbed index.html and index_page.html. Then I changed tags in index_page.html to lowercase, still didn't change anything.
<Tonio_> lexual: bah I tested 3 times here with success
<lexual> Did I do the right thing, did you change index.html ?
<Tonio_> lexual: nope, only index_page
<lexual> Tonio_: and changing tags to lowercase caused index_page to render correctly?
<Tonio_> lexual: yes
<Tonio_> just retested here, same result
<Tonio_> lexual: in fact you don't need index.html to test, just open index_page in konq
<lexual> Tonio_: I'll try again. i.e. wget index.html index_page.html, then edit index_page
<Tonio_> lexual: okay
<imbrandon> hum i cant find a download link for 9 Riddell, have you actualy downloaded it yet ?
<Tonio_> well note that when I lowercase the code, I get a 404 error on the upper frame (good) but I don't see the forum on the bottom frame (bad)
<Tonio_> it only partly resolve the issue
<lexual> 404 is due to changing link part of UBB
<lexual> http://forum.ship-of-fools.com/cgi-bin/UBB/ultimatebb.cgi
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> lexual: another interesting test, change the code to lowercase
<Tonio_> still fails on the bottom frame
<Tonio_> now change the urls of the frames
<Tonio_> for example google.com and yahoo.com -> works......;
<Tonio_> honnestly, this website is a shit part of code......
<Tonio_> 2 vertical frames, with 2 horizontal frames on the right frame, plus a UBB template that causes issues........ my god......
<Riddell> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<Tonio_> lexual: in my opinion, the issue is more the website than khtml, this is a horrible construction
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: where was the link ? did I miss it ?
<lexual> Tonio_: The real question is why to render perfectly in debian 3.5.5 and poorly in ubuntu 3.5.5 ???
<Tonio_> lexual: hum, hard to say.... has riddell said, we don't patch khtml at all...
<imbrandon> gah still no ppc or amd64 linux builds
<Tonio_> lexual: can be due to UTF_8 by default in ubuntu
<Tonio_> lexual: charset is generally my response when I don't see anything logical :)
<lexual> I thought etch was utf8 by default. Can anyone confirm?
<lexual> Tonio_: if you want me to boot back into debian and check some charset stuff I will, let me know.
<Tonio_> lexual: I can't I didn't touch debian for a year :)
<Tonio_> lexual: yeah okay
<lexual> OK, be back in 5
<Tonio_> lexual: the point is there are thousands of websites with frames and I never saw that error except on that page....
<Tonio_> so it is hard to consider that a khtml bug since it would fail on most frame based wensites
<jdong> imbrandon: when you get a spare moment (ha, I know you're a busy man), could you help me figure out why ktorrent in dapper-backports/ppc is not building, when it builds fine in edgy/ppc and in dapper-backports/all_other_archs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho my god ! it is the first time I can see a flash movie in konq without sound sync issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: very strange feeling ! but a good one
<Riddell> jdong: it doesn't build because autotools thinks it needs to run itself
<imbrandon> jdong, yea i'll check it here latertonight
<jdong> Riddell: make it stop.... waaah :)
<jdong> actually, I don't have a PPC so as long as I do some gmail filters it doesn't bother me one bit :D
* jdong ducks
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've started to patch k3b for konqueror integration (audio cd ripping), still things to do but it works
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: well if I can do what I want, it'll be exactly the same process than with kaudiocreator, no difference
<Tonio_> but I still have to patch to allow k3b to be launched in the shell with a --device parameter...
<Tonio_> I looked at the code and I think I'll be able to handle this, even if k3b code is hudge...
<Tonio_> once that done I'll be able to open k3b in audioripping mode
<Tonio_> Riddell: and amarok integration is already finished  for audiocd playing
<Tonio_> we'll be able to test this at uds, that's the point
<freeflying> morning alll
<imbrandon> wow Riddell it does work really well in konqui
<lexual> Tonio_: OK, back in debian.
<lexual> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4889952/snapshot1.png
<lexual> Tonio_: what can I do to check the charset stuff?
<Tonio_> echo $LANG ;)
<lexual> en_AU.UTF-8
<Tonio_> hum, and that works........ amazing........
<Tonio_> lexual: I may not be able to help you now......
<Tonio_> looks like several issues are combined...
<Tonio_> the first one concerns the upercase stuff
<Tonio_> the second if why the board fails to display.....; I don't have the response and may not be able to help on that point.....
<lexual> You should add a comment to the bug report, of what you have found out.
<Tonio_> lexual: will do
<Hawkwind> So Edgy+1 finally has a name :)
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: and it is?
<nixternal> feisty fawn ;)
<Hawkwind> Feisty Fawn
<Jucato> Feisty Fawn
<Jucato> :P
<Hawkwind> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-October/000212.html
<Hobbsee> ah
<nixternal> isn't the fawn that gets eaten by the tiger all the time?  someone has already made the comment
* Jucato glares at Hawkwind...
<Jucato> well a feisty fawn would certainly be able to out smart and out manouver the tiger :)
<nixternal> but a fawn is so small, cute, and SLOW :0
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> heheh
<nixternal> don't know what happened to my smiley, obvioulsy missed the shift key
<Jucato> well, there are always some mutations in nature. this could probably be one of them :P
* Hobbsee notes that there will be many packages not hitting the repos, and getting lost into the ether.
<nixternal> i know at least 4 of mine didn't get in
<nixternal> and all 4 were new upstream releases
<Hobbsee> due to typos :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hmmm?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: where were they?
<nixternal> on revu still im sure
* Hobbsee wonders if you poked anyone about them
<imbrandon> nixternal , flash9 on yoooootube http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss109.png
<imbrandon> :)
<nixternal> heh, more times than you could ever imagine
<Hobbsee> ah
<nixternal> omg imbrandon, and it is shakira
<nixternal> hahahaha
<imbrandon> and katie holmes ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> ya, katie holmes before she became a retard
* Jucato is not surprised seeing shakira :P
<nixternal> she is another basket case waiting for a space ship to come take her from this evil planet
<imbrandon> why?
<imbrandon> Jucato, ^
<Jucato> imbrandon: coz you always listen to her? :)
<nixternal> ok imbrandon, and i am waiting for the link so I CAN GET FLASH9 TOO ;)
<nixternal> winky
<imbrandon> i havent made a package yet but here is the direct download http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<imbrandon> i'll blog with a package later
<nixternal> hrmm...it seems the screenshots abatoir sent me were w/o background
<nixternal> cool
<imbrandon> works with konqui too just fine
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<imbrandon> ello jjesse
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse :
<Hobbsee> )
<jjesse> hiya 
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<jjesse> hi imbrandon
<jjesse> man it sucks to only be on irc at night and the client i'm at blocks it :(
<nixternal> jjesse: have you tried the cgi client on ichthux.com?
<jjesse> no i'll hav to try it tomorrow
<Hawkwind> Does all of youtube use flash 9 ?  Certainly not
<nixternal> no, cuz i don't have flash 9 and watch youtube like crazy
<imbrandon> no Hawkwind thats just the site i tested it with
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, I've installed flash 9 earlier and not sure if it's working.  Anyone have a site that uses flash 9 for sure ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: test it with regular Flash 7 or 8 sites?
<nixternal>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<nixternal>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 d55
<nixternal> wo0t
<Hawkwind> Not sure that will do any good.  I've always had flash 7 working.  But I need a site that uses flash 8 or higher to verify my flash 9 install is working
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, just goto "about:plugins" in ff
<imbrandon> it will tell the version loaded
<Hawkwind> Yeah just thought about that.  Gotta restart swiftfox and see
<nixternal> heh, well it doesn't work so good
<nixternal> as you can't use it to play flash games, it gives you "this browser cannot play this game"
<nixternal> i wanna play zuma
* nixternal kicks his feet and starts crying like a little school girl
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: user ident.
<nixternal> tried that already
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i thought that zuma required shockwave though
<Hobbsee> nixternal: where was the zuma?
<imbrandon> it played frogger just fine for me
* nixternal gets the link
<nixternal> ya, im a retard, leave me alone, i will go stand in the corner and look at the wall
<Hawkwind> w00t, flash 9 is now working
<nixternal> that it is..i am playing tank right now
<Hawkwind> So who's going to be the first to make deb packages :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: whoever doestn make it with checkinstall
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> I should create a petition to get the developer/maintainer of checkinstall to stop making that damn app
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Hawkwind: and at the same time, put up your own howto/wiki on how to do things properly :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: it segfauled mostly thru dapper.  some idiot fixed it.
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Please don't tell me who!  I'd have to find them and do serious bodily injury :P
<Jucato> hm... what if Hobbsee did it? :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: She knows better :)
<Jucato> well, she has her days :)
<Jucato> or maybe jdng did it :)
<Jucato> oh please don't let jdong package Flash 9 heheh
<Hawkwind> He'd backport it if it were out there :P
<Hobbsee> i didnt do it
* Hobbsee thinks she knows who did
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: interesting background
<Hawkwind> Who is it that has packaged gnash ?
<Hawkwind> Is it imbrandon or nixternal ??
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, i'm working on it 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, hehe
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Ah ok.  Someone in #Kubuntu was just asking about it
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, flash9 and gnash
<Hawkwind> And I knew one of you had been working on it
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, its not ready for the public yet ( either one )
<imbrandon> it will be in the next day(s)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Right, I remembered that.  Just need a brain refresher :P
<imbrandon> :)
<Hawkwind> It's hell to get old :P
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you dont like my background ? i was gonna petition to make it default for feisty
<Jucato> hm.... it's hell to be getting oldER every day... :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: What background ?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> Hawkwind: imbrandon's wallpaper
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss109.png
<Hawkwind> Ohhhhh
<Hawkwind> LOL good one!
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, it changes daily almost though
<Hawkwind> She's feisty isn't she ?
<imbrandon> i have lots ;)
<Jucato> imbrandon: maybe for the K release, Kute Katie?
<Hawkwind> Hah
* Hobbsee idly wonders if they change levels of clothing too
<imbrandon> no they are all G rated, i have kids you know ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what, that makes a difference?
<imbrandon> hehe well i dont want them walking in to a computer screen of a nekiid woman
<Hawkwind> Why not, it educates them!
<Hawkwind> Hah, just kidding
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, hahah i would much rather they be educated at 18+ ;P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: *g*
<imbrandon> or 30+ or 40+ 
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ( in my duaghters case )
<imbrandon> yes i know that shovinistic but its my perogitive as a dad , shush
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how old's your daughter?
<imbrandon> one is almost 2 the other is 9
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee wishes her battery lasted longer.
<imbrandon> get an apple heheh
<Hobbsee> dad's got a dual core that i'm looking to inherit
<imbrandon> nice
<Hobbsee> he's decided he likes it though
<imbrandon> lol
<Hawkwind> Is hoping to get a nice iBook later this year from a friend.  
<Hawkwind> I believe it's a 1.8GHz or there abouts
<Hobbsee> :(
<jjesse> Hobbsee: if it has the intel q965 chipset it won't boot kubuntu
<Hobbsee> indeed
* Hobbsee might just get a new machine herself, with extra long battery life :P
<Hobbsee> jjesse: right, good to know
<Hobbsee> thanks
<jjesse> not without passing commands to remove acpi 
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> which i dont really want to do :P
<jjesse> both in dapper and edgy, created a bug on it
<imbrandon> jjesse, 4 of my system have to remove acpi, most HP non-laptops have buggy acpi support
<imbrandon> thats a common linux issue
<jjesse> imbrandon: i'm trying to use Altiris to image new DC7700's and I can't boot :(
* Hobbsee notes that in 6 months people might actually know how to spell feisty.
<jjesse> ie7 has now released its final version :)
<Hobbsee> does it work?
<jjesse> yeah i like it better the Firefox in windows to be honest 
<imbrandon> i hate the way ie7 does tabs
<imbrandon> plus its uses too much memory that way
<Jucato> ooh. thanks for the warning imbrandon. I just downloaded it
<jjesse> i have a problem w/ Firfox hogging memory
<imbrandon> its a new instance of ie7 for each tab 
<jjesse> really?  that's not what i show in task manager, running ie7 w/ 7 tabas open right now only one instance of iexplore in task manager
<imbrandon> yup read the ie7 blog, it explains it
<jjesse> hmm i'll have to look at it
<imbrandon> says why they had to do it that way ( basicly becouse they were lazy and dident want to write proper code )
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> and they say "upgrade with confidence"?
<jjesse> Jucato: i've had no problems w/ ie7 been using it sicne beta 1
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> still too scared to install it on my sister's PC :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, dont worry in 2 weeks its a manditory update
<imbrandon> so you wont have a choice
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> lol
<jjesse> unless you block it
<jjesse> there are several ways to do it, includign an official way from MS
<imbrandon> ( that in turn will block other future updates and leave a security breach in ie6 )
<jjesse> so companies can block it until they are ready
<imbrandon> yea you have to officaly hack the registry if you dont want it
<imbrandon> real user friendly
<imbrandon> :)
<Jucato> :P
<jjesse> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/updatemanagement/windowsupdate/ie7announcement.mspx
<jjesse> look halfway down "Options for blocking automatic diverly
* jjesse is a windows IT consultant for a living 
<imbrandon> yea then when a security hold in ie6 comes about you will be screwed
<imbrandon> hole*
<imbrandon> and those are about a dime a dozzen
<imbrandon> but i still love you jjesse ;P
* imbrandon hugs jjesse
<abattoir> nixternal: you mean they have only a light blue background instead of the edgy wallpaper?
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> that your vmware doin' that ;)
<nixternal> no biggy
<abattoir> nixternal: well, that's the way it is for edgy :(
<nixternal> i could alway bugger it to make it look like it, but im not giong to worry about it
<nixternal> oh really
<nixternal> so that is the way it is then
<nixternal> ok..cool
<abattoir> nixternal: hopefully it'll change for edgy+1 when oem-config is restructured
<nixternal> you said something like 15 images or somethign right?
<abattoir> nixternal: no, i meant image no. 15 
<nixternal> oh ok..good deal...i will have them up here ina bit then
<abattoir> which shows the step where a user creates an account
<abattoir> nixternal: you want something else?
<nixternal> i just finished taking some ktorrent and digikam snaps
<abattoir> nixternal: do you want images for all the steps?
<nixternal> that be it...figure out why digikam keeps crashing on me
<nixternal> nah abattoir, im not worrying about an image for each step
<nixternal> just something to give an idea..but oem-config needs to be documented somewhere for sure
<abattoir> nixternal: i'm working on something for the wiki
<abattoir> nixternal: KubuntuOEMInstaller
<nixternal> ok, i seen that, wasn't sure if you were going to rock it there then
<abattoir> nixternal: should hopefully get it done by the time edgy releases
<nixternal> i would like to get documentation for it though to be put in with the ubuntu doc project as well
<nixternal> maybe we can edgy+1 that
<nixternal> or fawn it ;)
<abattoir> nixternal: oh, the current contents are just 'placeholders', till i got more time to finish it up :P
<abattoir> nixternal: yes, i can get that done for edgy+1 as well, if you tell me what i should exactly do
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> sure, i can help you out there im sure
<battousaix19> hello
<jdong> Jucato: I HEARD THAT 
<jdong> ;-)
<Jucato> lol :)
<nixternal> there is only going to be one release candidate this go round correct?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu
<nixternal> wallah
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<nixternal> anyone else, feel free to review and tweak as needed
<Sime> Tonio_: patches are in the usual place: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<Sime> Tonio_: You will have to ask Riddell about whether this will get into the release. (I hope so. it fixes bugs).
<Lure> Sime: we need to have bugs in LP in order to have them targeted for release
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell, jdong: I think workaround in bug 65734 is probably the root cause for our DPMS problems with kde 3.5.5 upgrade...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65734 in kdebase "After resuming from hibernation my screen blanks after about 70 seconds (powersave)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65734
<Lure> Sime: maybe your changes address this bug 65662
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65662 in kdebase "Not possible to mount USB stick after upgrading to kde-3.5.5" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65662
<Hobbsee> hum, yes, that was what i was going to do
* Hobbsee notes that mounting her USB stick works fine here, on a clean install.
<seaLne> does anyone use the Multiple pbuilders scripts?
<seaLne> it is complaining for me about things not being in the normal locations suce as base.tgz instead of trying to use the ones specified
<imbrandon_> note sure what scripts you mean but i have 3 or 4 pbuidrs setup
<seaLne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto?highlight=%28pbuilder%29
<seaLne> how do you do it?
<imbrandon_> i cant get to my scripts atm but you might poke hobbsee , she can give you a copy of them
<imbrandon_> when she gets back on
<seaLne> yeah tab complete was ailing there :)
<imbrandon_> i have dapper , edgy , breezy and sid all setup
<seaLne> failing
<seaLne> hmm ok it seemed to be ignoring some stuff but specifically putting it in the rc seems to work
<fabo> seaLne: my script (for edgy) can be found on http://fboudra.free.fr/ubuntu/pbuilder/ if you are interested
<fabo> seaLne: + http://fboudra.free.fr/ubuntu/pbuilder/.pbuilderrc-edgy
<seaLne> ta
<seaLne> i just found that the things specified in the script wern't be used
<fabo> i use some personal customization and ~/pbuilder as my base dir, that can give you some ideas ;)
<seaLne> yeah, my problem is that my homedir is on nfs so i need to copy stuff elsewhere
<fabo> easy to fix in my scripts
<seaLne> how does AUTO_DEBSIGN work? does it just prompt you at the end?
<fabo> yes
<seaLne> ah, sounds usefull
<fabo> :)
<seaLne> i'm having problems with sarge trying to use find a repository called universe :-/
<seaLne> ah removing /etc/pbuilderrc solves that
<marseillai> Riddell: got a problem with krita update :
<marseillai> krita: Dpend: krita-data (< 1:1.5.92) mais 1:1.6.0-0ubuntu1 est install
<marseillai>          Dpend: koffice-libs (< 1:1.5.92) mais 1:1.6.0-0ubuntu1 est install
<marseillai> apt-get -f install solve the problem
<Riddell> marseillai: what platform, what distro version?
<marseillai> Riddell: on edgy
<marseillai> i had only koffice-latest repo
<marseillai> adding koffice-16 repo and apt-geet -f install solve the problem
<Riddell> marseillai: what hardware platform?
<marseillai> Riddell: i386
<Lure> Riddell: I had the same problem on edgy i386 (I sent you a note onirc)
<Lure> Riddell: I had plain edgy version before (no 3rd party repo)
<Sime> Lure: my most recent patches don't address any of those bugs.
<Lure> Sime: another reason why we should submit every bug in LP
<Sime> Lure: Perhaps Tonio_ will be kind enough to submit a bug saying "Audio CDs don't open in the right URL in KDE".
<Sime> Lure: I can do it, but it won't happen until tonight.
<marseillai> Sime: just to tell you that even if i keep my point of view about letting people choose if they want or not show unmount device i recognize that mounting removable device on edgy works so fine! so good job! :)
<Sime> marseillai: oh, thank you. ;)
<marseillai> Sime: and do you remember what i told you about kde hal rules for moutning usb devices?
<zorglu_> just had an idea which could improve the irc help, i think. it is just for you information. imagine adding some basic script to konversation like "/tokubuntupastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list" will execute the "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and send it to a pastebin, gather the url and output the message "the result of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' is at http://pastebin.example.com/12345". i think it would speed up the help
<marseillai> Sime: even if i think it's an option wich don't work anymore so this is a problem now with your patch it's almost useless because device are not mount in /media/sda1 or something like that but in /media/device_name
<Sime> marseillai: You're refering to the properties dialog for mount points in konq?
<marseillai> Sime: yes
<marseillai> now that mount point is fix this feature is not really so important
<Sime> marseillai: My patch doesn't change where things get mounted. BTW.
<marseillai> so i think you should remove this properties dialog Sime if you can't fix it
<marseillai> Sime: perhaps but now mount point are fix even if we don't use this
<Sime> marseillai: maybe it is best if you file a bug report for this.
<Sime> marseillai: I agree that it should be removed.
<marseillai> Sime: oki i'll! on kde bugzilla? or ubuntu launchpad Sime ?
<Sime> marseillai: LP.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i will when i've finish with klondike! :p
<lexual> Riddell: ping!
<Riddell> hi lexual 
<lexual> g'day. do you reckon I can close these bugs, as they are really kubuntu features?
<lexual> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123044
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 123044 in general "text completion in search bar ignores settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<lexual> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123045
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 123045 in general "The search field autocompletion list contains never-used keywords" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> lexual: sure
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the font config in k-d-s? thanks
<Riddell> freeflying: it's been changed to Sans Serif and other generic names
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks
<abattoir> Riddell: the brackets missing for entries in kmenu is a known issue?
<abattoir> Riddell: "Adept Manager Manage Packages" instead of "Adept Manager (Manage Packages)"
<Riddell> abattoir: hmm, I'd noticed that but not registered it before
<Riddell> must be a 3.5.5 feature
<abattoir> Riddell: oh... i didn't notice it either, till i did a fresh amd64 install :P
<Tonio__> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio__ 
<Tonio__> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aYlx5gW90Aw
<Tonio__> pfiou..... not the first time paul gilbert makes me that feeling, but WOW !
<Riddell> nixternal: where is your release candidate page?
<Riddell> found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu
<bddebian> Howdy
<rideout> imbrandon: the flash beta in your repo gives a sizes mismatch error in apt
<ZeroCool> Thought I would post this, http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=7603
<ZeroCool> interesting article
<jdong> thank you for your submission to #kubuntu-devel: News for nerds, stuff that matters.
<jdong> for discussion on the development of Kubuntu, please see slashdot.org
<jdong> ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> ZeroCool: we have an X setup tool in kubuntu (notwithstanding kamion's comments about X setup going away), networking setup is crap we know
<ZeroCool> Riddell: when is the first major release coming out for Kubuntu
<Riddell> ?!
<sebas> 1.5 years ago, ZeroCool.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> probably he meant "next"?
<ZeroCool> okay, edgy... final
<sebas> Next week.
<Riddell> see EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ZeroCool> give link pls
<Jucato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ZeroCool> wow the 26th great
<Jucato> is that why we'll only have one RC?
<Riddell> we only ever have one rc
<Riddell> if you have more than one rc it has failed in its purpose
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> lol I must have been dreaming sorry :)
<gnomefreak> Riddell: if your still here, is kde-guidance supposed to install as permssions 755?
<gnomefreak> s/as/with
<Riddell> gnomefreak: which files?
<gnomefreak> bug 66718   he didnt say
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66718 in kde-guidance "XServer crashes, unable to login since" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66718
<gnomefreak> im not sure if leavin it open due to the p[ermisssions or close it as supposed to do that
<Riddell> gnomefreak: he said /tmp
<gnomefreak> oh sorry missed that
<Riddell> which isn't installed by kde-guidance
<gnomefreak> scanned right over that :(
<jeroenvrp> I have a very simple bugreport: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+bug/66959
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66959 in kdegraphics ".djvu files are not associated with KViewShell " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> Riddell: any infos concerning Sime's patches ? are they ready for inclusion ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd say it's too late
<Tonio_> Riddell: we are going to release with media audiocds broken ??????
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not acceptable in my opinion....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree only outstanding issues have to be resolved but shouldn't this be considered major issue ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or at least provide an upgrade very quickly....
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that your plan ?
<Riddell> what's the diff?
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno, I haven't see the patches...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just know it corrects the audio cd issues.... Sime is supposed to give the patches today probably...
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia the patches are there
<Tonio_> we can check the diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to do a debdiff and compare ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah
<Tonio_> Riddell: doing this right now
<DaSkreech> :sighs as his other removes *Buntu for Suse
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/31 the debdiff, I'm trying to build
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! Have you read about the Qt/khtml security problem (CVE-2006-4811)? I think it applies to kubuntu too?
<Sime> Hi all
<Riddell> cmvo: yes, I'm waiting for a good patch
<Riddell> red hat are stupidly irrisponsible with that
<Riddell> Tonio_: doesn't look too bad, but it has some debugging there which should be there
<fdoving> hi sime. any did you find out anything about my problem? (guidance modules not loading.. powerpc)
<cmvo> Riddell: Ok, thanks. So RH is using their own patch without waiting for the others?
<Riddell> cmvo: yes, and they're patching kdelibs when the problem is in qt
<cmvo> Riddell: Maybe just easier for a quick patch :-) A Qt patch shouldn't be too far away.
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I agree for the debugging....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm building and testing, then adding this on my repo so that we can test, and maybe toonight ask mdz politely :)
<Sime> fdoving: no. I'm out of ideas. Was displayconfig from the shell without kcmshell working?
<Sime> fdoving: (I forget)
<Sime> fdoving: maybe we can try strace'ing it.
<fdoving> Sime: yes, displayconfig from the shell works without any errors.
<fdoving> strace kcmshell displayconfig or just displayconfig? 
<Sime> strace -o displayconfig_trace.txt kcmshell displayconfig
<Sime> that's the lot. ;-)
<Sime> Tonio_: BTW, that fix for the Cancel button on the media popup was in that latest patch. (It got left out before. my bad, again).
<Tonio_> Sime: great
<cmvo> Riddell: Will the 1019 i386 alternate daily become the RC or should I wait downloading?
<Tonio_> Sime: and concerning the refreash issue ? any chance it is done toonight ? it is our last chance to upload probably...
<Sime> Tonio_: it was accidential absent from the earilier patches. :-/
<Tonio_> Sime: if not we'll provide a fix after the release
<Riddell> cmvo: yes, it will
<Sime> Tonio_: I've been looking at that problem, and now it is ok on my test machine and I don't know why. ;-/
<Sime> Tonio_: very frustrating.
<Riddell> Sime: what does it do now when clicking on cance
<Riddell> Sime: what does it do now when clicking on cancel?
<cmvo> Riddell: Thanks!
<Tonio_> Sime: I think id depends on how fast the media is mounted
<Sime> Tonio_: could be a race condition, yes.
* Sime hears pizza.
* DaSkreech perks up
<Tonio_> Sime: ho I have a question concerning my amarok integration
<fdoving> Sime: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/displayconfig_trace.txt
<Tonio_> Sime: is there a way to get the real medium path with /media/cdrom0 ?
<Tonio_> converting this to /dev/scd0 ?
<Tonio_> any command allows this ?
<Tonio_> I searched without success
<DaSkreech> raphink: What's the status of ichthux with Ubuntu?
<raphink> how do you mean DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> I see it turning up on Newsletters and such
<raphink> sure
<DaSkreech> Is it a recognized derivative?
<raphink> it's included in Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> So it supported?
<DaSkreech> it is
<raphink> it's in universe
<raphink> it's supported since we are several Ubuntu developers maintaining it 
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> that's about the technical support
<raphink> officially Canonical has not said whether they support it or not
<DaSkreech> So it is roughly the same as Fluxbuntu?
<raphink> not that I know of
<raphink> I don't think Fluxuntu has metapackages in ubuntu yet
<raphink> but as of the recognition by Canonical, I'd say yes
<DaSkreech> ok
<Sime> fdoving: I think I've found the cause.
<Sime> Tonio_: what kind of code are you using? C++?
<Tonio_> Sime: I'd have to do this in a desktop file, so only shell is possible.....
<fdoving> Sime: you rock :)
<Tonio_> dcop or any other thing is possible, but no C++ possible
<Sime> Riddell: ping
<Sime> Tonio_: run kdcop
<Riddell> hi Sime 
<Tonio_> Sime: yeah but I didn't find any way to get that info from amarok or k3b...
<Tonio_> Sime: already did
<Sime> stat64("/build/buildd/kde-guidance-0.7.0/debian/tmp/usr/share/apps/guidance", 0x7fe19838) = -1 ENOENT (No such
<Sime> Tonio_: go to kded / mediamanager
<Sime> Tonio_: it has some useful methods.
<Tonio_> Sime: let me check
<Sime> Riddell: does that look normal to you? It's the "guidance crashes on PPC" problem.
<Riddell> Sime: looks like a problem to me
<Sime> Riddell: kcmshell can't locate the displayconfig.py to load it.
<Sime> Riddell: it looks like a problem in how that little stub *.so was built for displayconfig.
<Riddell> Sime: hmm, I also have those lines in my strace but it loads fine for me
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/displayconfig_trace.txt
* Sime is searching...
<Sime> Riddell: is displayconfig.py always installed under /var/lib/python-support/... ?
<Riddell> Sime: never, it's in /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/displayconfig.py
<Riddell> we also have /usr/share/apps/guidance/displayconfig.pyc
<Sime> open("/var/lib/python-support/python2.4/displayconfig.py", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 16
<Sime> Riddell: that is from your trace.
<Sime> (and why the hell doesn't konversation have an Edit->Paste menu item!!!)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> /var/lib/python-support/python2.4/displayconfig.py -> /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/displayconfig.py
<fdoving> i have:
<fdoving> kde-guidance: /usr/share/apps/guidance/displayconfig.pyc
<fdoving> kde-guidance: /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/displayconfig.py
<fdoving> i also have the symlinks in /var/lib/python-support/python2.4
<Sime> ok, I see what is happening with /var/lib. cute
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: ping
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: You rang!
<DaSkreech> You were going to poke around to find out about ebuntu a month or so ago
<DaSkreech>  waht came of that?
<Sime> Riddell: fdoving's trace never finds displayconfig.py, and then fails.
<Sime> fdoving: can you look up the version of your python package?
<fdoving> Sime: packagename? 
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I got no reply at all.  I sent 5 emails and got nothing
<DaSkreech> So should we stage a coup?
* Sime looks it up.
<Sime> fdoving: "python2.4"
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Interested in one?
<fdoving> Sime: Version: 2.4.4~c1-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm uploading the kdebase build on my repo for testing
<Sime> same as mine
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: From my understanding Ebuntu isn't going to be an official Canonical/Ubuntu supported project.  It's a shame, but I wish someone could change that
<Tonio_> hey toma ;)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Would be nice to have semi official packages though :)
<Sime> fdoving: Now, go to a shell, run python then...
<toma> hi Tonio_
<Sime> fdoving: type "import sys" <return>
<Sime> fdoving: type "sys.path" <return>
* DaSkreech 's head hurts something fierce
<Sime> fdoving: what's the output?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Talk to gnomefreak, he was going to try and get my SoS repo added to easysource or source-o-matic or both.  I have E17 packages for both Dapper and Edgy now that thousands of users seem to be using without issues
<fdoving> Sime: ['', '/usr/lib/python24.zip', '/usr/lib/python2.4', '/usr/lib/python2.4/plat-linux2', '/usr/lib/python2.4/lib-tk', '/usr/lib/python2.4/lib-dynload', '/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages', '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages', '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Numeric', '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/PIL', '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/cairo', '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gst-0.10', '/var/lib/python-support/python2.4', '/usr/li
<DaSkreech> I guess that for canonical to support 
<fdoving> Hawkwind: did you fix the issue i pointed out in a forum somewhere? (packages installing to /usr/local is -bad-)
<Sime> fdoving: can you pastebin that
<Riddell> DaSkreech: canonical isn't going to support another distro variant, it doesn't even support xubuntu
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Sorry Support was a bad choice of words
<DaSkreech> Given Recognition is probably closer to what I was thining
<DaSkreech> sort of how like UCE is not even acknowleged
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't mind ebuntu to be round about where ichtux is now
<fdoving> Sime: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27356/
<Hawkwind> fdoving: I rarely visit the forums actually.  Do you remember where you posted that ?
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Also, why is having them install in /usr/local bad and where would it be suggested that they install to ?
<Sime> fdoving: that looks ok.
* Sime checks the trace again.
<fdoving> Hawkwind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1619275&postcount=108
<fdoving> Hawkwind: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html#s9.1
<fdoving> Hawkwind: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/fhs/fhs-2.3.html
<fdoving> more spesifically: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/fhs/fhs-2.3.html#USRLOCALLOCALHIERARCHY
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Thanks.  Reading over all of it now
<fdoving> Hawkwind: you're welcome :)
<fdoving> Sime: anything i can do to help you with debugging? 
<Sime> fdoving: I don't think so.
<Sime> fdoving: thanks,
<fdoving> let me know if there is anything i can do.
<Tonio_> Sime: just installed kde with your patches
<Tonio_> I can see the changes
<Tonio_> but konqueror segfault...
<Sime> :-(
<Sime> I don't know what is up with that.
<Sime> if you open audiocd:/?device=/dev/hdb etc in konq, then it also likes to crash.
<Sime> maybe it is the ?device=xxx stuff that gives konq trouble...
<Sime> audiocd:/ might just be ok.
<Tonio_> Sime: maybe yes.....
<Tonio_> Sime: what needs changing in you patches then ?
<Tonio_> Sime: ho and it works for the desktop icon, but fails in /media
<Tonio_> if I doubleclick on cdrom0 in /media, still empty folder, so the correction is only partial here (but better than nothing)
<Sime> Tonio_: you won't see anything in /media for an audiocd.
<Tonio_> Sime: ah ?
<Sime> Tonio_: and there is not really simple way to fix that. Not one that will be ready in time for edgy.
<Tonio_> Sime: yeah okay, I understand
<Tonio_> Sime: what do I have to change in your patches to get the desktop icon simply pointing to audiocd:/ without any parameters ?
<Tonio_> Sime: I really would like to upload toonight, ut that's not possible with a segfault...
<Sime> Tonio_: ok. :-)
<Sime> Tonio_: shall I quick fix that up here and get you some new patches.
<Tonio_> Sime: perfect
<Tonio_> looks strange and may cause an issue when using 2 cdroms....
<Tonio_> konqueror shouldn't segfault btw
<Tonio_> Sime: okay I understand hte behavior
<Tonio_> Sime: if ou have preloaded konqueror session, it works
<Tonio_> if you don't have any konqueror process running -> segfault
<Sime> Tonio_: konq crashing on audiocd:?device=xx ?
<Tonio_> Sime: yeah
<Tonio_> as long as you have a preloaded konq launched, it works
* Sime throws his hands in the air.
<Tonio_> Sime: lol
<Tonio_> Sime: that's why you didn't saw the issue
<Tonio_> if you killall konqueror before doubleclicking the desktop icon, then if crashes
<Sime> I've seen it a few times. But last night it was fine.
<Tonio_> Sime: because you had a preloaded konqueror ;)
<Tonio_> probably the reason it worked
<Tonio_> I would say that's a konq bug, not an issue with your patches
<Tonio_> and it can be configured in kds > preload konqueror after kde is started
<Tonio_> Sime: what to do according to you ? fix your patches or consider this a konqueror issue ?
<Sime> "fixing" the patches is faster.
<Tonio_> Sime: in the shell -> killall konqueror && konqueror audiocd:/?device=/dev/scd0
<Tonio_> that fails
<Tonio_> Sime: in the shell -> killall konqueror && konqueror audiocd:/
<Tonio_> works
<Sime> ok
<Tonio_> so that's really a konqueror issue, should be reproductable on another distro I assume
<Tonio_> Sime: well yes, fixing your patches is probably better, but we should remove your fix once konqueror handles urls correctly
<Tonio_> Sime: so I would suggest to backup the current patches :)
<Tonio_> Sime: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement audiocd:/?device=/dev/scd0
<Tonio_> works......... tricky :)
<Tonio_> Sime: I will report to kde svn
<Sime> "Feisty Fawn" (?)
<Hawkwind> Feisty Fawn, Ubuntu 7.04 :P
<Sime> I'm still busy with the Erratic Eft!
<nixternal> Riddell: did you commit the kubuntu-docs patch yesterday/today?
<Riddell> nixternal: no, I don't think it's allowed
<nixternal> thanks Riddell! hey, how come the RC page didn't get in the release announcement this time around?
<Riddell> nixternal: I think because ubuntu didn't have one it wasn't in the template, it'll be the main link in a minute when I put it on kubuntu.org
<apokryphos> Riddell: I can do one or two install (possibly many more plain live CD) tests -- would you recommend I try the RC now or try a daily image in a couple of days?
<Riddell> apokryphos: testing in a couple of days time would probably be more helpful
<apokryphos> I know it's not too much help, but life is too annoying atm =)
<apokryphos> ok, no problem
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | RC out | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<gnomefreak> what is the reason kubuntu-desktop doesnt depend on firefox? because its GTK?
<fdoving> gnomefreak: because kubuntu use konqueror.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: Konqueror/KHTML is really quite nice 8)
<gnomefreak> fdoving: i know that is a reason but my personal thought is for ubuntu and kubuntu-desktops should include 2 browsers just incase there is an issue with one. but the reason i ask is someone want to have a mozilla-support-kde like ther eis one for gnome (cant remember the name of package)
<apokryphos> do you mean a Qt port of Firefox?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: he wants it to be defualt for mailto in kmail but i dont know if when installing firefox it "takes" as the default browser
<gnomefreak> is a good idea
<apokryphos> I'm not sure how much space is left on the images, but I think Firefox would bring in a lot of extra depends
<gnomefreak> agreed
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: nope, a browser in KDE doesn't become default unless you tell kcontrol/systemsettings for that to be the case
<gnomefreak> bug 66990
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66990 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu/firefox should per default open mailto: with kmail" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66990
<fdoving> gnomefreak: firefox does not take the default browser role.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: thats the point. the user would like it to
<apokryphos> not really easy to do, as there isn't a seperate package for Firefox-KDE
<apokryphos> and a user can quite easily always have ubuntu and kubuntu
<gnomefreak> fdoving: so installing firefox would overwrite any defaults is what it looks like he wants
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: then they can change the settings in kde's systemsettings
<apokryphos> that's a fairly bad presumption
<apokryphos> perhaps some people would argue for a pop-up on firefox first-run asking it, but the general gist of Kubuntu is to minimise annoying startup-wizards, pop-upconfigurations etc
<apokryphos> I don't really think the setting for the default browser is in an obscure place
<Lure> Riddell: clean install of RC, new profile - Admin Mode in knetworkconf does not work (no password dialog=
<gnomefreak> i will reject it i just have to think what to say
<fdoving> gnomefreak: newly installed software should not, take over existing settings, and (possibly) break a working system or change anything without the confirmation of the user.
<Riddell> Lure: works for me, any other apps work with kdesu?  anyone else have the same issue?
<apokryphos> on Firefox and KDE it should presumably take KDE's default mailclient though
<gnomefreak> fdoving: that would be the new package that he wants kde to have to do that
<apokryphos> (which is what I think the guy means, as you mentioned before)
<fdoving> apokryphos: ah, that's something else.
<apokryphos> indeed
<gnomefreak> he wants a package with : pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto", "kmailservice"); line in it but why doesnt he make a script for that
* fdoving reads the bugreport.
<fdoving> :)
<gnomefreak> im sure it would have to be more than just that line though
<apokryphos> it's more complicated than just making that file, really
<gnomefreak> i figured that much :)
<gnomefreak> nothing is that easy
<fdoving> it's a good start, and that will make firefox use kmailservice for mailto:s
<apokryphos> when it should be taking the KDE default
<gnomefreak> i dont see whats wrong with konq.
<fdoving> it's a wishlist for a new package, that makes firefox more kde friendly.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: nothing, it's perfect ;-)
<gnomefreak> it should be used by default since its the only browser other than text
<fdoving> it is. but we're talking about a optional 'make firefox nicer with kde' package
<Lure> Riddell: both kdesu, kdesu-stub and sudo are running, just no dialog
<apokryphos> sure, but it's just fair enough if people want to use other browsers, and we should still try to make the transition as friendly as possible
<gnomefreak> fdoving: i didnt say it was a bad idea i think  its a pretty good idea but is it a way kubuntu really wants to go
<Lure> Riddell: will reboot now as some packages were upgraded, but I doubt it is it...
<fdoving> gnomefreak: can't see why supporting firefox users, and making firefox work nicer with KDE can be a problem?
<gnomefreak> i agree but the coding hasnt begun yet. but either way i thought a good idea to let you guys know. and this isnt the first time its been asked to add support for ff to kubuntu
<gnomefreak> i remeber like 4 bugs that i read the other day adding ff to kubuntu and other supportish requests
<apokryphos> a Firefox-Qt port is very unlikely (tried in the past, got loads of hype, died before it become mature) but small things like that should be addressed
* gnomefreak personally would wait until the debate is over about ff
<Lure> Riddell: works after reboot :-(
* Lure got strange issue for the second time today
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: whether it should be included in the Kubu image? Not really going to happen, I think.
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: i doubt that too
<gnomefreak> there a re alot of depends (more than i would have thought)
<gnomefreak> s/a re/are
<Lure> Riddell: I think bug 66813 should be targeted for release - I will look into this
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66813 in kdeadmin "kcm_knetworkconfmodule adds hostname to 127.0.0.1 line" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66813
<Lure> Riddell: actually it is already targeted - is anybody working on this?
<Riddell> Lure: not that i know of
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I am downloading source now
* Riddell hugs Lure 
* seaLne is doing 1.4MiB/s of torrents currently mainly the rc :)
<Riddell> nice
<seaLne> is the dvd in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/ also effectivly rc?
<Riddell> yes, it is
<Riddell> although I don't know if it's linked from anywhere
<seaLne> its not that i can see but i'll grab to test tommorow anyway
<seaLne> i'm not sure what it is that causes rsyncs never to work from uni for the isos, its strange
<Sime> Tonio_: testing.
<Tonio_> Sime: great
<seaLne> weirdly wget has very strange size info when getting the dvd isos
<seaLne> amd: -6,754,304 ppc: -78,450,688 i386: 168,402,944
<apokryphos> so I fired up the desktop RC image (in live session), and got a few issues so far
<apokryphos> it's definitely taken way longer than old images to start up, and I've got Error - artsmessage on logging in - "cpu overload, aborting"
<apokryphos> though in general, now that KDE's fired up, it seems to run quite quick
<apokryphos> and noo! Konsole background is black :D
<gnomefreak> rc images have been released?
<apokryphos> yeah
<gnomefreak> ok with rsync do i just rerun the same command same file also to update it?
<gnomefreak> rsync -vPz rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/*i386.iso /home/gnomefreak/edgy-desktop-i386.iso   is what i ran
<apokryphos> you can use rsync to update or download directly, yeah
<apokryphos> announced on ubuntu-announce
<gnomefreak> yeah i got that but is it same command to update it?
<gnomefreak> i looked in the man and it really didnt say
<apokryphos> hm, not sure, let me check the man page
<gnomefreak> the annouce is wher ei got the idea to try rsync but it also didnt state that you have to use a dir. in the command
<gnomefreak> rsync --help says to use -u but also --inplace :( than says see man page
<gnomefreak> :(
<apokryphos> really not sure, I'd quite badly end up using trial and error perhaps
<gnomefreak> seems like it would be rsync -vPzu--inplace rsync.......iso
<apokryphos> you'd need a space between u and --inplace
<ryanakca> oooh
* ryanakca waves at his license plate :)
<ryanakca> anybody having trouble with kopete not singing into anything? (to the point of it not even opening kwallet for passwords?)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: run it from konsole, I bet it doesn't reach kwallet at all.
* apokryphos tries
<gnomefreak> i asked in motu to be sure
<Sime> Tonio_: I've updated the wiki with the new links
<Sime> Tonio_: go for it!
<apokryphos> can't sign on too -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27376/
<ryanakca> Tm_T: QDateTime::fromString: Parameter out of range       ?
<apokryphos> In the System Menu it says "Users Folders"
<apokryphos> ...that really should be "Users' Folders"
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> apokryphos: that "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"... nothing new... I've always had that... 
<Tm_T> ryanakca: Nah.
<apokryphos> curious, there's no other terminal output
<ryanakca> I haven't upgraded since tuesday...
* Tm_T uses svn version
<Tm_T> And no problems here.
<ryanakca> was working before I logged out and in ten seconds ago...
<ryanakca> Tm_T: straight from source? or did you make a package of it?
<apokryphos> well it certainly doesn't sign on using msn protocol and AIM here
<Tm_T> ryanakca: No point to make package, I follow strictly every commit. :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> MSN, AIM, Jabber, ICQ are broken here
<ryanakca> I don't get the dialog asking for my kwallet pass...
* apokryphos too
<apokryphos> IRC is working though, it appears
<ryanakca> so, either it's kwallet, or kopete... I'll try not saving the pass... see if it's kwallet
* apokryphos tries to use kwallet
<ryanakca> umm... where the **** is my wallet... kwallet opens a window, and my wallet is usually there...
<apokryphos> firing up kde wallet manager, then file -> new wallet, doesn't work
<ryanakca> now I just get an empty white window with kwallet menus
<ryanakca> ok, so, I disabled 'remember password' for msn in kopete... 
<apokryphos> though I can't find kde wallet under systemsettings, but also: going to systemsettings -> user management -> administrator mode fails
<ryanakca> I go to sign onto the network, in msn alone, and still not prompt from kopete for the pass
* apokryphos should perhaps be making bug reports
<ryanakca> yes
* apokryphos heads off to LP
<ryanakca> here, I'll report the "kwallets mysteriously disappear after recent upgrade" one, and you can file the other ones :)
<apokryphos> my issue is probably tied in with yours, so I'll add a comment to yours if you give me a bug no.
<mhb> hi all
<ryanakca> kk
<apokryphos> hello
<ryanakca> hey mhb
<Tonio_> Sime: okay I'm testing this, thanks !
<ryanakca> hmm... another thing, I go to desktop, right click cd icon -> eject: The KDE Media Manager is not running
<mhb> is there going to be a meeting where we'll (you'll) discuss the features for Feisty Fawn?
<ryanakca> Feisty Fawn? It's been decided already? heh
<mhb> ryanakca: yeah ... I expected something like that (D->E->F)
<imbrandon> mhb, yes thats what the UDS in Mountain View is for
<mhb> imbrandon: hm, but not everyone is invited or able to attend, you know
<ryanakca> yeah, look at sabdfl's user page... it explains the naming stuff
* ryanakca can't imagine 10.10... it's so... far
<imbrandon> mhb, correct but you can propose specs even if your not going
<mhb> imbrandon: so propose first/discuss later?
<imbrandon> propose --> gets accepted --> talked about and planed at mtv
<mhb> imbrandon: shouldn't proposals contain some technical details already?
<imbrandon> most of the time yes
<imbrandon> mhb, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-October/000207.html
<ryanakca> apokryphos: bug 67017
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67017 in kdeutils "KWallets disappear after 061017's upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67017
<mhb> imbrandon: "it is wise to discuss it on (IRC) (...) before proposing
<mhb> "
<apokryphos> ryanakca: thanks
<mhb> so it's discuss first/then propose/then discuss a bit more
<mhb> that's what I wanted to know, thanks
<imbrandon> mhb, not really they are discussed with those involved, not a meeting
<imbrandon> and sometimes not at all
<ryanakca> apokryphos: are you going to report that kopete's "remember password" is broken? (aka, it does not 'unremember' password) or can I?
<apokryphos> ryanakca: I didn't notice that, I couldn't even log on with any of the protocols apart from IRC
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> I'll go 'head then :)
<Sime> can anyone tell my why there are python*ubuntu packages and also just normal python* packages?
<mhb> imbrandon: hmm ... I read through the spec lists, not many KDE/Kubuntu-specific entries there
<ryanakca> ooh, gaim doesn't look as bad as it used to :)
<Lure> Riddell: debdiff for bug 66813 is attached to bug - luckly it is simple fix in perl script (backend) 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66813 in kdeadmin "kcm_knetworkconfmodule adds hostname to 127.0.0.1 line" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66813
<Lure> Riddell: not sure what is now procedure to get such changes in though (just ping anz -coredev)?
<Riddell> Lure: not sure what current procedure is, I'll ask
<ryanakca> apokryphos: is that a confirm for (bug) 67017
<Riddell> Lure: I can't see anything attached on that bug
<apokryphos> ryanakca: I can confirm I experience the problem, yes
<mhb> I don't want to post mindlessly a few specs just for them to get declined, so I'll rather ask first: 1. Would it be possible/desirable for the Kopete in Feisty to support libjingle (voice over Jabber)? 2. Should I write the spec about the Grub configuration tool for systemsettings I am most probably going to co-write for Feisty?
<Lure> Riddell: strange... It does not get attached in konqueror... will trz again
<Riddell> Lure: I had the same issue earlier
* Lure forgot to checkmark "Include attachement" ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: you have it now
<nuku> is there a fix for the critical qpixmap bug in qt / kdelibs yet? i applied the redhat proposed patch for qt which stops konqueror from crashing but in a suboptimal manner (huge picture will not be shown) :/
<apokryphos> geh! Evil amarok icons by default =)
<Riddell> we have the default amarok icons by default
<apokryphos> I know, sucks :P
<apokryphos> windeco is really very nice, clean. Artwork altogether this time round is really nice
<apokryphos> smoother colours (splash, background, etc)
<Riddell> go kwwii 
<Riddell> kwwii: speaking of you, what plans for website artwork and announcement image?
<apokryphos> yeah, good stuff. Last time round (dapper) it pained me :P
<kwwii> Riddell: I have been working on them...I should have something in the next days
<mhb> um ... should I write the specs or should I rather keep quiet now?
<Riddell> mhb: specs about what?
<apokryphos> feisty
<mhb> the two suggestions I had a few lines above
<Riddell> mhb: ah, missed that
<Riddell> mhb: adding libjingle isn't a spec issue
<Riddell> mhb: it just needs a main inclusion review and the right people poked
<ryanakca> hmmm... why is it that we got rid of the option of controling the volume with the keyboard?
<Riddell> mhb: a spec for grub configuration would be groovy
<mhb> Riddell: there are some problems involved, AFAIK
<mhb> Riddell: but ok, I'll do the second spec
<Riddell> mhb: make sure you include UI mockups that we can run past usability dudes
<Riddell> ryanakca: we havn't
<imbrandon> moins all
* ryanakca had set his keyboard's volup, voldown, mute keys to their respective commands in kcontrol's keyboard shortcut's thing, and now, they don't work, and I can't find the fields to set them up again... (all after the recent upgrade that caused kopete + kwalletmanager to break :| )...
<ryanakca> of course, I might just be having hallucinations... :D
<Riddell> ryanakca: dapper or edgy?
<apokryphos> ryanakca: regional & language
<ryanakca> edgy
<ryanakca> apokryphos: yes, it's still the right keyboard map and model... I'm talking about 'Keyboard & Mouse' -> 'Keyboard Shortcuts'
<apokryphos> I guess you mean hotkeys
<mhb> good night all and thanks for everything
<imbrandon> gnight mhb
<imbrandon> hum time for some food
<imbrandon> Riddell, is it almost cd testing time ?
<imbrandon> i have a iBook i need to reload soonish and RC would be a good test ;)
<ryanakca> brb, supper
<apokryphos> imbrandon: RC images are out! =)
<imbrandon> apokryphos, cool ( i just got on the computer a few minutes ago heh )
<imbrandon> havent caught up on my mail and such
<apokryphos> imbrandon: all links on the ubuntu-announce list
<imbrandon> k, yea like i said hadent caught up on my mail, thanks for the headsup
<imbrandon> kk some food, bbiab
<imbrandon> btw apokryphos long time no see, how ya been
<Riddell> seaLne: apt-setup upload just happened you might like, stops it validating mirrors if it doesn't need them, should stop hangs for proxies
<apokryphos> imbrandon: yeah, I've been swarmed in from my University and moving into a new flat, but I've been good (apart from a little ill today) =). How about yourself?
<imbrandon> great , swamped myself actualy but it seems to have died back that last few days
<fdoving> gnite
<imbrandon> l8tr fdoving
<apokryphos> 'night fdoving
<apokryphos> imbrandon: cool, glad to hear it
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah saw the bug comment
<seaLne> said he'd wait till after rc
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-20
<ryanakca> back
<ryanakca> apokryphos: yes, well, the hotkeys are given a value, ex: XF86HOME or XF86VOLUP (or something simillar), and then I just used those keys in the keyboard shortcuts menu
<apokryphos> right
<ryanakca> XF86Mail, XF86HomePage ... I just reset those to kontact and FF... but I can't seem for find the ones that go for the mutilmedia ones...
<ryanakca> they're given values by selecting your keyboard model in Regional & Languages 
<apokryphos> ryanakca: just to be clear, are you wondering what the XF86XXXX name should be for vol up/down, or are you looking for where to alter the "Volume Up/Down" shortcut?
<ryanakca> where to alter
<ryanakca> XF86(VolUp, VolDown, Mute) are already assigned...
<apokryphos> ryanakca: from kmix global shortcuts, right?
<ryanakca> just need to find where to stick them so that it controls the sound
<apokryphos> ryanakca: ...and for other multimedia stuff I'd really just presume that it's set in each application (kaffeine, amarok)
<apokryphos> though GNOME does handle that differently, I know (global multimedia shortcuts with "clever" app detection)
<ryanakca> aha, found it... it used to be under System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcutes -> (Global shortcuts) iirc
<apokryphos> I kind of presumed you were just looking there :P
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca never knew you could set it from the kmix settings
<apokryphos> (and saw that it wasn't there, not sure if it should be though, really; kmix global shortcut definitely does just the job though)
<ryanakca> now, while setting it up in kmix, for some reason, the systray icons went single row instead of double row like I set them... odd...
<ryanakca> I'll ask in #ubuntu+1 or #kde or #kubuntu...
<apokryphos> hm, can't reproduce here
<ryanakca> apokryphos: settings, configure kmix, apply
<apokryphos> ryanakca: not settings -> configure global shortcuts?
<ryanakca> you can set the shortcuts in the configure global shortcuts
<apokryphos> yeah
<ryanakca> however, I had misclicked, so I hit apply, instead of ok. when I opened the Comfigure KMix dialog...
<ryanakca> misclicked = Configure KMix instead of Configure Global Shortcuts
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> hitting apply there for me still doesn't do anything weird to the panel
<ryanakca> odd...
<nuku> the osd volume is from the kmilo service not kmix
<apokryphos> nuku: so?
<nuku> so the X86Vol* keys are binded there..
<nuku> i think they are even hardcoded..
<ryanakca> bash: kmilo: command not found
<ryanakca> sorry, ignorance :)
<ryanakca> hmm...
<nuku> see kcontrol -> kde compontents -> services and stop kmilo
* ryanakca wonders why it isn't working since recent upgrade
<apokryphos> I'm pretty sure they're not
<ryanakca> well, not that doesn't work point, just that it stopped working...
<apokryphos> because I always used my volume multimedia key shortcuts specifically with amarok's global shortcuts
<ryanakca> 'Unable to contact KDED'...
<ryanakca> ok, this is wierd... reboot?
<nuku> apokryphos: maybe amarok remaps them..
<apokryphos> I'm pretty sure they'd be remapped even in kmix
<nuku> anyway this kmilo thing handles them in the first place.. 
* apokryphos stops being lazy and tries on his keyboard
<ryanakca> ok, I'm going to reboot...
<apokryphos> seems to work fine straight away, I guess they are set like that by default
<apokryphos> though, again, there'd be no problem in such a case of altering the kmix global shortcuts (since it's just a front-end to alsamixer)
<apokryphos> that is, in the case of things not working properly
<apokryphos> ryanakca: have you updated your kde?
<ryanakca> I ran dist-upgrade on tuesday, and I installed KDE4 as well
<ryanakca> but I logged out-in, 
<apokryphos> that should be all you'd need
<ryanakca> and KDE4 is installed seperately...
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> brb, reboot, now that the upgrade (started 3 min ago) is finished
<jjesse> edgy is w/ kde 3.5.5 right?
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> don't know how that was managed, but very cool ;-)
<jjesse> very carefully :)
<ryanakca> apokryphos: nuku: wierd... works now...
<ryanakca> hmm... just as wierd... kwallet works now
<apokryphos> heh
* ryanakca wonders...
<ryanakca> KDE + upgrade = wierdness
<ryanakca> log(out/in) usually does it...
<apokryphos> that you could have those changes after an upgrade isn't surprising, but after a restart and not a logout would be
<apokryphos> damn, I gotta head off to bed, see you :)
<nixternal> bug 66858
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66858 in digikam "[Edgy]  Adding a Tag + Icon Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66858
<nixternal> someone confirm that please
<nixternal> it happens on every install i have here
<ryanakca> erm... sure
<ryanakca> just a sec..
* ryanakca installs
<nixternal> all you have to do is, add a tag to an image, and then select the icon thing to add an icon, and it should segfault on you
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca thinks he's making progress in converting our school from 150$MS/comp to kubuntu...
<ryanakca> I have all the comp teachers agreeing with me on the fact that it's stupid wasting money when you have a free (and better) alternative at hand...
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> bug 67036
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67036 in Ubuntu "Getting Started - a gripe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67036
<nixternal> will someone tell me, does that guy want us to write documentation to show him how to burn a damn iso?
<ryanakca> yes
<ryanakca> nixternal: he does
<nixternal> holy shnikey this bug irks the hell out of me
* ryanakca figured out how to burn a knoppix iso at the age of 11...
<ryanakca> reject? :D
<nixternal> my daughter is 10 and she burns iso and music cds all day long
<nixternal> im lost
<ryanakca> same here...
<nixternal> i don't want to reject, but maybe we should look at explaining an ISO in our documentation
<nixternal> this is a wishlist bug i feel
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> iirc, when you right click on an iso in windows, it gives you the option to burn it onto a disc...
<ryanakca> I might look into doing that one day...
* ryanakca twiddles while waiting for digikam to install
<ryanakca> I wonder, could Kubuntu stuff (bug triaging, teaching classroom classes, packaging, making the rc logo, etc) could towards volunteer hours? (In ontario, we need 40h of volunteering for our high school diploma)
<ryanakca> digikam is installed
<nixternal> sorry..was responding to that horrid bug
<Riddell> ryanakca: it entirely depends on the definition used by your school, but I don't see why not
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> which bug?  arent they all horid?  :P
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal, Riddell 
<ryanakca> Riddell: who would I bug to sign the slip?
<nixternal> bug 67036
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67036 in Ubuntu "Getting Started - a gripe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67036
<Riddell> ryanakca: me
<ryanakca> Riddell: mail it to the canonical office in montreal?
<ryanakca> Air Mail! :D
<nixternal> that guy says we should have a "hand holding document to help windows users create bootable cds from the iso files they download"
<Riddell> could do that too, if you need an insecure physical signature
<nixternal> actually, after i put it like that, i think we should have something
* Riddell beds
<ryanakca> insecure physical signature?
<ryanakca> G'night
<ryanakca> nixternal: yep :)
<nixternal> it buggered on you too?
<Hobbsee_> ugh
<ryanakca> bug 66858
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66858 in digikam "[Edgy]  Adding a Tag + Icon Crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66858
<ryanakca> yep, crashed... 
<jdong> nixternal: hehe, I think you got the wrong 3 new features for ktorrent 2.0.3 ;-)
<nixternal> well, the NEWS file was blank, so that is what they get
<jdong> nixternal: yeah, I've called them out openly about their crummy changelogs :D
<jdong> nixternal: btw, they're increased download speeds, improved private tracker compatibility
<nixternal> fix it homer!
<nixternal> ;)
<jdong> and the third one, I guess, is increased version number ;-)
<nixternal> you can edit da wiki
* jdong hits shiny edit button
<nixternal> fix her up, as i did notice your name on their site for the ubuntu package ;)
<Hobbsee> hey jdong 
<jdong> hey Hobbsee
* Hobbsee mutters about badgers and mushrooms
<jdong> nixternal: all happy now :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i need fo0d
<Tonio_> Sime: tested your patches, they are okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<jdong> mee too
<Tonio_> Sime: I'll report the issue concerning konqueror segfault, so that once resolved, we can switch back to the previous patch version
<Tonio_> Riddell: can we try to ping mdz maybe tomorrow to try to get those patches in ?
<ryanakca> can anybody reproduce bug 67044 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67044 in kaffeine "Kaffeine crashes when attempting to play CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67044
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: nope
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<ryanakca> hmmm, kk, ty (btw... attempting to play a cd when cd drive = empty... I might want to add that to the title...)
* Hobbsee double checks that her cd drive is actually empty
<ryanakca> lol
* imbrandon idly wonders why you would try to play a cd in kaffeine when amarok is the audio player ( and there is kscd also )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: because you can :P
<jsgotangco> because its possible?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: no clue... I was just wondering if it would work under kaffeine
<Tonio_> hum, I really have to patch kaffeine to remove the audio features.......
<Tonio_> that would avoid stupid bugs :)
<Jucato> because it's.. there? :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, my thoughts exactly
<Tonio_> imbrandon I have a patched version here
<Tonio_> works for me :)
<imbrandon> well its a bit late now, but bring it to mtv
<Tonio_> imbrandon that work my uds work, prepare the stuff to make multimedia simple so that we can play with it
<ryanakca> imbrandon: why would you want to rip a cd in KAudioCreater CD ripper, when you can do so in K3b?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, exactly
<Tonio_> imbrandon I'm also patching k3b to replace kaudiocreator
<imbrandon> ryanakca, i dont use kaudiocreator ;)
<Tonio_> and allow good konqueror integration
<imbrandon> and audiocd -> amarok != kscd
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I plan to get kaudiocreator removed from kubuntu for edgy+1
<ryanakca> Tonio_: good
<Tonio_> and kscd removed too, aswell as kaffeine simplified to get rid of audio functions
<imbrandon> Tonio_, we just have to make sure it can rip mp3/ogg/flac and we're good
<Tonio_> they are not supported much, unstable, and duplicate amarok
<Hobbsee> we'd better not become like gnome though
<Tonio_> imbrandon it can
<Tonio_> I tested widely
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, how is having one app for one job gnome ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon the only problem is that there is no command line option to launch k3b opening the audio device
<Tonio_> that's what I'm patching
<Tonio_> k3b --device /dev/cdrom should be possible
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: well, it always occurs to me when i'm on a gnome based live cd how *little* software there is on it.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: but one app for one job tends to be good
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, few "supper" apps has always been the kde way 
<Hobbsee> true
<imbrandon> lots of little apps that do an indivudaul job is the gnome way
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: 3 apps doing the same thing means -> 3 more bug reports -> 3 more time spend fixing them -> duplication is evil
<Jucato> Hobbsee: there are some apps hidden from the menu but are installed. like BitTorrent.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed :)  i was meaning in the general case.
* Hobbsee remembers saying the same thing for kwifimanager
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well I'm not against duplication, I just think we don't need to ship kaudiocreator and kscd
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, trust me kde couldent be as dumbed down as gnome even if it tried
<Hobbsee> yeah, fair enough :)
<Tonio_> especially while kaudiocrator is a peace of shit.....
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Tonio_> sorry for this but that's true
<Tonio_> configuration is a pain, performance are a pain
<imbrandon> Tonio_, no i agree, and plan to help you lots in mtv
<imbrandon> one of my main goals
<Tonio_> k3b is by far better
<Jucato> imbrandon: some people (actually just 2 or 3) are complaining that Kubuntu might be doing a GNOME (specific reference to System Settings)
<imbrandon> i was just laughing ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon by chance the work will be over at mtv :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, you cant please everyone, let them bitch its better than kcontrol , although not perfect ;)
<Jucato> (make that System Settings and the KDEMedia)
<Tonio_> Jucato: kubuntu is doing a compromise
<Tonio_> take the best of kde and good ideas from gnome
<Jucato> yeah I know... it's quite tough trying to reason with closed minds, though...
<Tonio_> systemsettings UI has been redisigned with the help of el
<Tonio_> she is from kde
<ryanakca> g'night
<Tonio_> and you can be sure kde4 will use the same principle
<imbrandon> Jucato, then dont, tell them to use what they are confrotable with ;) they can easly make a shorcut for kcontrol 
<Jucato> yeah. this guy's complaining that he can't find the Launch Feedback options in System Settings, and insisting that it has been removed (even if it's still in KControl)
<Tonio_> imbrandon yes exactly
<Jucato> and another has been complaining about the changes that Sime made. oh well...
<Tonio_> Jucato: Sime patches need love, that's true
<Tonio_> it is a first shot
<Tonio_> that's edgy goal
<imbrandon> Jucato, do what i do, dont feed the trolls, if they have positive critisim or feedback great, if its just bitching , ignore it
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> but they are on the good way, and will be improved in the future
<Jucato> very hard not to feed trolls... :)
<imbrandon> and thats the reason for EDGY , thus the name EDGY , expirments, to get stuff polished for feisty to rock ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: respond this to them :
<Tonio_> "if it is just to package kde without any attempt or implementation, kubuntu doesn't have to exist, mandriva is already there, as well as slack or suse"
<imbrandon> or debian
<Jucato> I have this feeling that if some KDE core devs sort of "praised" or acknowledged these changes (System Settings, KDEMedia, etc.) they'd just shut up...
<imbrandon> or better yet, dont respond at all unless its positive critisim or help not just bitching
<Tonio_> Jucato: aseigo for example is very pleased of how kubuntu works
<Tonio_> of course he doesn't like everything, but thinks there are very good ideas behind this
<imbrandon> Jucato, it dont matter if you are joe blow, it should take a kde "developer" to make it "good" thats the whole thing behind fee open source software, ANYONE can improve it
<imbrandon> shouldent*
<Tonio_> and if they are not happy, they can switch, install slackware and get a perfect untouched kde
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> that already exist
<imbrandon> and besides sime and riddell are "kde devs'"
<Tonio_> they even can fork kubuntu to unpatch it
* Hobbsee is reminded of something
<Jucato> anyway, most of those "complaining" are power users. they feel that things are being dumbed down. My argument is that since they're power users, they'd know a way to go around these new features,like using KControl instead or removing/editing the /.hidden file
<Hobbsee> what were the plans with smart?
<imbrandon> Jucato, exactly
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, there arent any really, packagemanagement needs to be spec'd at mtv
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahh okay
<Jucato> but Adept needs even more loving :P
<jjesse> didn't amarok have a first run wizard in the version that came w/ dapper?
<jjesse> can't find it in the version that comes ww/ edgy\
<Tonio_> Sime: ping ?
<imbrandon> first run wizards are disabled by default in all kubuntu apps
<jjesse> it wasn't that way in dapper was it?
<jjesse> w/ amarok?
<imbrandon> yes
<jjesse> hmm ok
<jjesse> i question that  cause i referenced it in the kubuntu chapter in the offiical ubuntu book
<ZeroCool> Riddell: r u in
<ZeroCool> anyone home..
<imbrandon> wasup ZeroCool
<imbrandon> ?
<ZeroCool> notice another bug, with edgy, (not the RC) but what I'm running, 6.10 xine is not running
<Hobbsee> ZeroCool: uh, why should xine be running?
<ZeroCool> have several apps that are using it, like kaffeine, and kmplayer
<ZeroCool> went to play some music, and yes... can't
<imbrandon> what kinda of music, with what player and what was the error
<imbrandon> "dosent work" is kinda hard to debug
<ZeroCool> however, noatun could
<ZeroCool> .flac file
<imbrandon> do you have libxine-extracodecs installed ?
<ZeroCool> checking
<imbrandon> ZeroCool, " sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs "
<ZeroCool> yes
<ZeroCool> installed
<imbrandon> and you restarted amaarok after it was installed ?
<ZeroCool> amarok can play just fine..
<ZeroCool> its kaffeine and kmplayer
<ZeroCool> just sit there acting stuiped
<imbrandon> ahh ok, amarok is the music player in kubuntu
<ZeroCool> noatun can play it
<imbrandon> but if amarok can play it xine is working
<ZeroCool> ?
<imbrandon> amarok uses xine
<ZeroCool> odd
<ZeroCool> sure
<ZeroCool> okay I check, then why would not kaffeine, or kmplayer handle it..??
<ZeroCool> is there something not in sync
<ZeroCool> because, if all three apps are using xine, then all three should be able to play it.
<ZeroCool> hello
<Hobbsee> kaffiene requres a different package to play mp3's, last i knew
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZeroCool> okay, but this is a .flac file
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  perhaps not
<ZeroCool> what I saying, if amarok, and kaffeine, and kmplayer are using the xine engine.. 
<ZeroCool> they should all be able to play that song file
<ZeroCool> Right?
<ZeroCool> what I'm seeing a is a blur between music and video and players, kaffeine is trying to cross the gap, and do both ( as a multi-media player)
<ZeroCool> is this not correct ?
<ZeroCool> instead of having several players..
<imbrandon> ZeroCool, correct but this will be fixed in feisty
<imbrandon> e.g. kaffeine wont play music
<imbrandon> amarok is the music app
<imbrandon> personaly if amarok plays your .flac fine , i wouldent worry about it much
<imbrandon> and to answer about xine and players, each app uses it diffrently so no
<imbrandon> if it plays in xine in one dosent mean it will in all
<Tonio_> imbrandon: amarok integration to the action chooser popup is finished and works with Sime's patches.
<Tonio_> imbrandon: kaffeine patches are done too... the only thing to be done now is k3b (partly works at the moment)
<Tonio_> now -> bed, since it is 8 am in france..... ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, great, gnight
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> night Tonio_ :)
<Sime> Tonio_: good morning!
<Tonio_> Sime: bah.....
<imbrandon> lol
<Sime> I just got up.
<Tonio_> Sime: ho, I have done the package but didn't include the last patches version
<Sime> huh?
<Jucato> so France is -6 hours from me. :)
<Tonio_> I took the previous one, since it is a konqueror issue, and I have a good workarround with kds
<Tonio_> to avoid the crash
<Sime> we'll have to explain this all to Riddell.
<Tonio_> I configured konqueror to preload at kde start and always maintain 1 preload version
<Sime> give him the option.
<Sime> ok
<Sime> that is not so bad. ;)
<Tonio_> Sime: yes, I have kdebase and kds packages ready
<Sime> cool
<Tonio_> Sime: I prefer to include correct patches instead of tricky ones to workarround a konq bug
<Tonio_> Sime: better you remove the latest patches from the wiki page then....
<Sime> but people who upgrade probably won't get the new setting automatically.
<Tonio_> Sime: unless they already set those parameters manually, they will
<Tonio_> because the profile file is merged with kds one
<Tonio_> so if the profile file doesn't have anything set, it'll be merged
<Sime> for everyone?
<Tonio_> yup
<Sime> I just learnt something
<Tonio_> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135999
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135999 in general "Konqueror segfault with audiocd:/" [Crash,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> if you could confirm this, would be cool aswell :)
<Tonio_> okay now bedtime !
<Tonio_> Sime: nex patches will have an issue -> what if there are 2 drives ?
<Tonio_> Sime: old patches are better since they put the device as a parameter...
<Tonio_> Sime: ho and thanks for the kdcop thing :) that helped for amarok
<Tonio_> amarok --cdplay `dcop kded mediamanager fullList | grep -B1 $DEVICE | head -n1`
<Sime> I know
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> this is how I extract the device on your icon with the v9 patch, works nice
<seaLne> did we ever come up with a solution to it being impossible to reuse cdrws?
<seaLne> (impossible for a normal user)
<seaLne> has anyone tried to use k3b recently?
<seaLne> /dev/sg0 is root:root rather than cdrom for me
<imbrandon> seaLne, yea i just burned a RC cd
<imbrandon> a few hours ago
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~$ ls -l /dev/hdc
<imbrandon> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-10-16 06:46 /dev/hdc
<seaLne> i burnt a dvd, earlier then rebooted and can't burn anything now
<imbrandon> but k3b shoudl start with kdesu iirc
<seaLne> why?
<sebas> k3b doesn't need root privs
<seaLne> the devices are supposed to be writable
<imbrandon> ahh yea by the cdrom group probably
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> sebas: what perms do you have on sg0?
<imbrandon> anyhow i just checked on my laptop too, its fine there also
<sebas> crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 Aug 31 13:40 /dev/sg0
<seaLne> imbrandon: sg0?
<sebas> This is dapper, still.
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~$ ls -l /dev/sg0
<imbrandon> crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 2006-10-16 11:47 /dev/sg0
<seaLne> so i don't see how cdrecord could write to it
<imbrandon> it did but it write to /dev/hdc ( my burner iirc ) why would it write to sg0
<seaLne> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BqHE4u53.html
<seaLne> what does k3b -> settings -> devices say your device is called?
* imbrandon looks
<seaLne> i have scd0
<imbrandon>  /dev/hdc
<seaLne> could you do me a favour and delete all your k3b settings then check again?
<imbrandon> seaLne, http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss111.png
<imbrandon> sure but this install is only about 2 hours old
<imbrandon> as i said i used it to burn an RC disk heh
<Jucato> ooh all default looks :)
<seaLne> imbrandon: ok just tested on a fresh rc install and it is using hdd and is fine...
<imbrandon> great
<seaLne> dosen't explain why i can't :-/
<seaLne> even removing my settings i still get scd0
* seaLne gives out more kubuntu cds to students :)
<fabo> Riddell: is it possible to have a ktorrent dfsg modified version ?
<Tm_T> I just found best support channel ever, there's chanserv with me.
<Tm_T> I wonder if he does help me... :p
<apokryphos> ChanServ is certainly a she
<Riddell> fabo: what's not free about it?
<fabo> Riddell: geoip stuff
<Riddell> what licence is that under?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: you can try
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Trust me I am trying. =)
<Tm_T> Funny thing is, it even gives me rules when I join in...
<Tm_T> Looks like chanserv is familyguy afterall. ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: do the rules state that the channel is an auto-kline one, then go bye?
<fabo> Riddell: open data license : www.maxmind.com/download/geoip/database/LICENSE.txt
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Er, chanserv is only op there ;(
<Hobbsee> awwww
<fabo> Riddell: http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2006/06/msg00093.html
<fabo> Riddell: database file and country flags are affected
<fabo> ktorrent-2.0.3/plugins/infowidget/geoip/GeoIP-LICENSE.txt
<fabo> ktorrent-2.0.3/plugins/infowidget/geoip/FLAGS_LICENCE
<Riddell> fabo: ye gods
<fabo> Riddell: if it is possible, just tell me. Then you can do it or if you don't have time, tell me too and i'll prepare one
<Riddell> fabo: that flags licence is especially evil
<fabo> Riddell: i talked with upstream some time ago and he introduced a nogeoip flag at build time
<fabo> Riddell: but he prefer to keep geoip stuff for people not interested in licenses ...
<Riddell> for people who don't mind blatant copyright infringement
<Riddell> it's not like there aren't free flag images out there
<fabo> Riddell: what is your proposal ?
<Riddell> hmm, we don't build with   --enable-geoip Enables GeoIP database installation  but the geoip files are installed
<fabo> Riddell: in debian package changelog ->   * built with GeoIP support enabled, but removed the database file
<fabo>        and country flags due to licensing restrictions (see README.Debian)
<Riddell> so debian already has a dfsg version?
<fabo> yes but outdated, it is 2.0.2
<Riddell> so why build with it enabled?
<mhb> good afternoon
<fabo> Riddell: joel (debian maintainer) decides to built it like that ...
<Riddell> I know, I just don't understand why to enable it when the files are no longer there
<fabo> Riddell: i mailed him about the option but he seems to have uploaded the package without using it
<fabo> Riddell: maybe because i sended him each week a mail for updating ktorrent :p
<Riddell> fabo: which option?
<fabo> since june :)
<fabo> --enable-geoip
<Riddell> he has used --enable-geoip, that's what I don't understand
<fabo> Riddell: i can't really answer to that. ask him
<fabo> maybe take a look at the README
<fabo> The binary package *is* built to support it
<fabo> however (the API is GPL, but data used from ARIN to generate the data files
<fabo> is *not* DFSG compliant).
<fabo> If you wish to use the GeoIP support, there are free
<fabo> databases made available at the following URL ...
<Riddell> fabo: so sounds like previously the data was installed but the program couldn't use it, now the program can use it but you have to download manually
<fabo> Riddell: he proposed to download the database from website
<Riddell> I'll ask the ubuntu release team if they care about this
<fabo> ok
<danimo> Riddell: now that qt 4.2 is in edgy, can we either update qt-4.2-kdecopy or get rid of it?
<Riddell> danimo: I was minded to keep it incase we needed to use it in feisty
<danimo> ok
<danimo> Riddell: is threre a featureplan for feisty already?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> but we're open to suggestions
<danimo> ok
* Hobbsee suggests fixing the world.
<Hobbsee> and learning how to spell
<Hobbsee> oh damn.  it is feisty.
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> that so doesnt look right
* Hobbsee wonders if it's spelt differently in aus
* danimo thinks edgy is in a real good shape now
<danimo> for kubuntu it's probably more suitable for endusers than dapper
<danimo> too bad I managed to break device mounting on my system
* danimo made sure it's only on his system and because of the way he installed edgy
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> danimo: you broke it!  bad danimo!
<Riddell> fabo: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/ktorrent.debdiff
<Riddell> I presume 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 is larger than 2.0.3-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> dpkg --compare-versions 2.0.3-0ubuntu1 lt 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1  says it is
* Riddell uploads
<imbrandon> hum i need the edgy xubuntu,edubuntu,ubuntu wallpapers
<imbrandon> are they in a package i can grap ? or somewhere on the web
<Hobbsee> $distro-artwork ?
<apokryphos> kde has a kdewallpapers; /me checks if the others do too
<Riddell> there's an edubuntu-artwork and xubuntu-artwork
<apokryphos> don't seem too, they're likely in what Hobbsee suggested
<Riddell> actually I think xubuntu-artwork is for usplash only
<apokryphos> s/too/to/
<Riddell> need to ask dholbach where ubuntu wallpaper is these days
<imbrandon> gah okies
<apokryphos> hm, or just empty http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=xubuntu-artwork&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386 
<apokryphos> ah, there's an edgy-wallpapers, edy-community-wallpapers
* apokryphos is out for a bit
<imbrandon> kwwii, ping
<imbrandon> kwwii, wanna guiney pig the new art.ubuntu.com site before i poke sabdfl ?
<imbrandon> brb more mt dew
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Ok, I solved my problem without help from chanserv, looks like Celestia doesn't like g++ newer than 3.4 :p
<danimo> Hobbsee: bah, wasn't me!
<danimo> Hobbsee: but it would be helpful if somebody could lend me a hand on that issue
<danimo> Hobbsee: any clue who knows the hal stuff?
<Hobbsee> danimo: sure sure, that's what they all say....
<Hobbsee> danimo: anyone but me.  i'd poke Riddell 
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ahhh.  tell it to update
<danimo> Riddell: can you help me?
<Riddell> danimo: what's up?
<danimo> Riddell: I wanted to find out why usb mounting doesn't work
<danimo> Riddell: I installed my system via debbootstrap, and I assume something is missing because of that
<Riddell> danimo: edgy or dapper?
<danimo> Riddell: edgy
<Riddell> you need libhal and dbus and hal and a running system dbus
<danimo> Riddell: the kded dialog appears, but if I click "ok", it just tells "unknown url"
<danimo> Riddell: ack, up and running
<Riddell> does it say what the URL is?
<danimo> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> danimo: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: should k-d depend on ubuntu-base?
<Hobbsee> er, ubuntu-minimal?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: seems not to
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed.  at this point, im asking if it should
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seems we do want ubuntu-minimal, yes, else you dont necessarily get upstart installed.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I generally just trust kamion on these matters
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the same thing was being discussed w.r.t ubuntu-desktop, with the possibility of getting no sysvinit or upstart
<kwwii> imbrandon: let's see it!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: then we'll follow what they do
<imbrandon> kwwii, hehe ok one sec, lemme sync one last thing
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm okay, they havent changed it yet
<imbrandon> kwwii, http://art-staging.ubuntu.com/  ( seems to be really slow right now, dunno if thats becouse of the system its on or the bandwidth to the DC )
<imbrandon> kwwii, upload an image or two and test it out
<kwwii> I'll do that
<kwwii> once it opens :p
<imbrandon> thanks ;)
<imbrandon> yea i'm thinking the DC computers are really bogged down for some reason
<imbrandon> dunno why its so slow, only started doing that the last 1hour or so
<kwwii> I like the bg image :-) nice
<apokryphos> so what ever did happen with smart? Has it been postponed or its more major implementation been cancelled?
<imbrandon> ;P i dident wanna use the old brown
<imbrandon> since its for all the deritives
<danimo> Riddell: yes
<danimo> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-minimal are installed
<Riddell> danimo: I'm out of ideas then
<Riddell> mhb: is there a bug report for your hwdb strings issue?
<danimo> Riddell: is there a diagramm on the process that could help me debugging this issue?
<danimo> Riddell: I dislike the idea of reinstalling my production system
<Riddell> danimo: not that I know of
<kwwii> imbrandon: created an account, logged in, uploading now
<imbrandon> cool
<kwwii> imbrandon: the upload interface is amazing
<imbrandon> yea tons of options
<imbrandon> it auto scales the images too and makes 
<kwwii> I read that
<imbrandon> diffrent sized wallpapers like you upload 1600x1200 and it make 800x600 1024x768 etc
<imbrandon> and the thumbnail
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<kwwii> so is the site only for wallpapers?
<imbrandon> it will handle any images and sounds 
<imbrandon> but geared for wallpaper
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> the file uploaded ok
<kwwii> it is really slow though
<imbrandon> yea thats the computer its on, they gave me a crappy staging site to work with heh
<imbrandon> it seems
<imbrandon> sabdfl is in priv now looking it over also ( but he's on a call or something too at the same time so kinda slow to respond )
<imbrandon> hopefully we can make this liveish by the end of the weekend ( i hope )
<imbrandon> i would love for this to have art ready for the edgy release
<imbrandon> ( would stifle some of the stuff on the art -ML about the community artwork too )
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> it would be a better forum than a wiki to really look at different kind of artwork
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> kwwii, add a comment to your image , just to test the commenting system
<imbrandon> i dunno if you get notification of it or not
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi :) I have packages ready with Sime patches, should we ask on devel for upload ? I have a kds upload to workarround the kde bug with konqueror and audiocde urls too
<Riddell> Tonio_: I saw an update to the wiki page by simon yesterday, does that mean there's even more patches?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no I didn't use those patche, but the previous version
<Tonio_> in fact the latest update was to workarround a konqueror bug, but I have another way to workarround with kds
<Tonio_> I reported the bug, and added the trik in kds with the previous version of the patches
<Riddell> Tonio_: your workaround looks to be turning on preloading in konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> that's too big a change without us having time to test it
<Tonio_> preloading and keep one session everytime
<Riddell> it also adds instability
<kwwii> imbrandon: how does one add something to the "kubuntu" album? or is that only for official kubuntu stuff which is included in the release?
<Tonio_> what adds instability ? Sime's patches ?
<imbrandon> only offical stuff was my plan
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is what is the worst, something that doesn't work at all or something that causes a konq crash on very rare occasions ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: if we release without audiocd support, lots of people will complain that, honnestly
<kwwii> imbrandon: might want to add a "best of community" or "most often viewed from community" or even just a "random community" pic next to those, so that one knows that the community stuff is there
<imbrandon> yea there is a random community on the right , but it needs to be prominate
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> s/right/left
<Tonio_> Riddell: what to do then ? don't change anything and release as it is ?
<kwwii> imbrandon: to be honest, the slowness of the machine makes it hard to really test :8
<kwwii> :(
<imbrandon> yea its discouraging
<kwwii> I assume that is just an issue with the staging server
<kwwii> assume=hope
<Riddell> Tonio_: I really don't want to change the way we load konqueror at this stage
<Riddell> Tonio_: and there's kaudiocreator for novices and people who know what they're doing can type audiocd:/ themselves
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, so you would suggest to discard those uploads for edgy+1 ?
<imbrandon> kwwii, yea i'm doing a install on my imbrandon.com to make sure
<imbrandon> but i'm pretty positive it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: or do we include the latest patch, and keep the old ones for fiesty ?
<Tonio_> that's another possibility
<Riddell> Tonio_: we could include the latest patch, if you can convince the release team to let them in
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, but the problem with latest patches if that they'll cause issues for people using 2 cd drives.....
<Tonio_> that's why I searched another workarround.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: but as long as kaudiocreator is still there, maybe we can release as it is...
<Riddell> I think that would be easiest
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's focus on fiesty then...
<imbrandon> kwwii, yea its definately the server , i'm downloading a copy to upload to my server and its only going at 233B/s
<imbrandon> LOL
* imbrandon is listening to I Wanna Rock & Roll All Night by Kiss on Alive! Disc 2 [Amarok] 
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> heya el
<Tonio_> hi el
<el> hi imbrandon, hey Tonio_ 
<danimo> heya el!
<bddebian> Howdy
<Tonio_> let's clean my ubuntu box....
<Tonio_> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> I'm not affraid hehe :)
<Hobbsee> hey el :)
<el> heya Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture5.png
<imbrandon> rockin
* Jucato tries to decipher..
<Riddell> Tonio_: what are we looking at?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kaffeine without audio
<imbrandon> Riddell, no more audio in kaffeine 
<Riddell> mmm, interesting
<Tonio_> imbrandon: still have to remove the servicemenus
<Riddell> might get a few complaints about that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, as we did with kcontrol removal
<Tonio_> Riddell: people will get used to it, and new users will get simplicity
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's just for testing, we need to debate that at uds, that's why I'm preparing the stuff
<imbrandon> rather than trying to play an audio cd ( that is broke ) and file a bug
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah, and look at this :
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): TheFridge
<fabo> Riddell: Qt 3.3.7, 4.1.5 and 4.2.1 Now Available
<fabo> security update
<Riddell> fabo: erk
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture6.png
<Riddell> fabo: mm, if it's just that patch then that's on my todo for today
<fabo> ok
<Riddell> maybe I should bump it up my todo
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i cant read french ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: look at the icons.... amarok and k3b are in the right click menu
<imbrandon> ahh 
<Tonio_> amarok is fully implemented, k3b needs to be patched yet
<imbrandon> wow i learned something crazy today, kwwii newz2000 ( canonical webmaster ) jane siber and me are all from the same part of the country ( ok that was silly but i'm tired )
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> imbrandon: lol
<kwwii> imbrandon: we are all rednecks :p
<imbrandon> hahaha yea
<imbrandon> makes an awesom ubuntu-midwest loco team lineup though ( even if two of you can only be honorary members lol )
<imbrandon> kwwii, ^
<kwwii> hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture7.png
<Tonio_> imbrandon: final target, which is in my opinion by far cleaner than the current context menu
<Tonio_> 2 actions -> 2 entries
<Tonio_> using the most adapted softwares
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yup, looks great, i agree
<Riddell> fabo: where did you find the new qt releases?
<Tonio_> bah I need to remove kmplayer mimetypes for context menus too.....
<imbrandon> Riddell, btw i did a fresh install of Kubutnu RC on my ppc lappy last night, everything went perfect as far as i can tell just fyi
<Tonio_> on audiofiles
<Riddell> imbrandon: yay!
<mhb> Riddell: so what will happen with the hwdb-kde translations (since it's after langpack deadline)?
<Riddell> mhb: I uploaded a fix, it's not been accepted yet
<mhb> Riddell: ok
<mhb> Riddell: great ... what about the other one (systemsettings failed to load .mo) ?
<Riddell> mhb: still working on that
<Riddell> but qt security now takes priority
<mhb> ok
<mhb> I'm sure you'll manage to fix that before the final release
<Riddell> you have such faith in me :)
<mhb> Riddell: yes, I *really* don't want to explain to all the Czech Kubuntu users why keyboard is labeled "Users&Groups"
<mhb> :o)
<fabo> Riddell: informed by trolltech mailing list and http://www.trolltech.com/company/newsroom/announcements/press.2006-10-19.5434451733
<Riddell> fabo: hmm, not the best of descriptions
<fabo> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=394192
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 394192 in libqt4-core "Security:  integer overflow in pixmap handling (CVE-2006-4811)" [Critical,Open]  
<Tonio_> toma: ping ?
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: pong
<toma> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hey :)
<Tonio_> I may need help concerning a k3b patch...
<Tonio_> here is the idea : adding a command line option to be able to do k3b --device /dev/scd0 for example
<Tonio_> I have been able to add the option in the code, but I don't find the method to call to to go the device... and k3b code isn't that simple :)
<Tonio_> anyone of you fancy helping me ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I can download code...
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<toma> Tonio_: i lack time this evening
<Lure> Tonio_: what action would you like to perform?
<Tonio_> Lure: you mean ?
<Tonio_> toma: no pb
<Tonio_> Lure: well the idea is that if you open a device directly, k3b opens with the good mode selected (can be a dvd or an audiocd)
<Lure> what should this command line option do? just select the appropriate writer or perform some action?
<Tonio_> that works when you click on the cd device in k3b UI
<Tonio_> I'll like to be able to do the same with a command line
<Lure> Tonio_: so multiple writer support?
<Tonio_> Lure: this command line should jsut open k3b on the device
<Tonio_> nothing more
* Lure downloads source at 10k/s :-(
<Tonio_> k3b is able to choose the good context depending what the device is
<Tonio_> Lure: bah RC release :)
<Tonio_> Lure: want a dcc of the package ? that'll be better
<Tonio_> Lure: dcc sent, you have to accept :)
<toma> btw, except for the xorg-ati driver, the upgrade from dapper to edgy went flawless! great work guys!
<Lure> Tonio_: much better ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: so the idea is just to reproduce the call done when you click on a media device
<Tonio_> that calls something, I would like to do the same call with the shell...
<Tonio_> there is no dcop call possible, I already checked.....
<Tonio_> should be hard but I'm a bit lost in the code :)
<Tonio_> Lure: looks like it is in ./src/k3bdirview.cpp
<Lure> Tonio_: setWriterDevice() looks goot candidate
<Tonio_> Lure: omg, how did you find so fast ? ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: Writer ? can be a simple cd drive
<Lure> grep -i device * 
<Lure> then search for obvious canddiates ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: not sure that's the good one but we can check
<Lure> when do you need CD device?
<Tonio_> Lure: that's for audiocd ripping
<Lure> oh, for ripping
<Tonio_> when you open a device in k3b, the context depends on the menu
<Tonio_> s/menu/content
<Tonio_> so the idea is to be able to call k3b with any kind of device
<Tonio_> can be done by clicking, should be possible in command line though :)
<Lure> Tonio_: where do you choose device? (I only have one on laptop though)
<Tonio_> Lure: click on it :)
* Lure may disapear as I am testing my flat battery
<Tonio_> when you click on the device, and a cd is in, k3b sets the context depending of the cd content
<Tonio_> I would just like to reproduce the same click but with a command line
<Lure> Tonio_: true - I always use shortcuts at bottom
<Lure> will try on my desktop with two devices
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't think that's necessary :)
<Tonio_> Lure: We only need to find what is called when we click on a device
<Tonio_> KAction* actionLoad = new KAction( i18n("L&oad"), "", 0, this, SLOT(slotLoadDisk())
<Tonio_> interesting
<Lure> Tonio_: there is also setDevice()
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah just seen that, I'm investigating
<Lure> Tonio_: K3bDirView::slotDiskInfoReady is interesting - here decision is made what to do depending on type
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, but that'll be done automatically, I need the "before" thing :)
<Tonio_> Lure: just found a bug hehe, "load" ejects and "eject" loads........ stupid :)
<Tonio_> maybe that's just me
<Tonio_> lure m_noViewView->setDevice( dev ) seems what I need
<Lure> Tonio_: showDevice is interesting: it triggers detect disk info, which then does type stuff
<Lure> Tonio_: it is also public method so you can call from outside
<Lure> setDevice only sets devices, but does not perform any action on it
<instructor> Kopete doesn't connect on RC?
* Lure_ is back
* instructor grins
<Tonio_> Lure_: setDevice is defined 30 times in .h files......
<Tonio_> dunno which one to use
<Lure_> Tonio_: use K3bDirView::showDevice or K3bDirView::showDiskInfo
<Lure_> they call appropriate setDevice() in slotDetectDiskInfo
<Tonio_> Lure_: yeah but they don't do what I want
<Lure_> Tonio_: why not?
<instructor> Is it true that kopete doesn't work in RC?
<Lure_> they open the apporpriate device
<Tonio_> Lure_: yes but they do more
<abattoir> instructor: it works fine here
<Tonio_> I just need to open it, not displaying infos
<Lure_> instructor: works for me
<instructor> OK 
<Tonio_> Lure_: unless I missunderstand you....
<instructor> Lure_: Ok jumping to RC then :)
<Lure_> Tonio_: you said that you want the same as clicking on disk - and this is what it does
<Tonio_> Lure_: showDevice may, yes, but showDiskInfo will de more.....
<Tonio_> let's try with showDevice
<instructor> Should I dist-upgrade from the CLI or is adept ok?
<Lure_> Tonio_: exactrly - it is up to you what is better
<Lure_> instructor: from dapper?
<instructor> From Beta 2
<Lure_> instructor: adept should be fine
<Riddell> instructor: commend line
<Riddell> Lure_: adept seems to have problems
<Lure_> Riddell: really? dist-upgrade?
<instructor> Riddell: Kill KDE or adist-upgrade from tty1 should be sufficient?
<nixternal> argh konversation + mass amount of channels == not good at all
<instructor> nixternal:  :)
<instructor> Excess Flood?
<nixternal> i have to manually /who each channel
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i had to shut off the /who in settings just to connect
<instructor> Needs scripting eh?
<nixternal> looks like it, or upstream fixing
<nixternal> i myself am all for upstream fixing
<nixternal> creating scripts to fix issues is to much like our mortal enemy
<nixternal> you can only shore up the holes so much, before the structure gets weak and crumbles
<instructor> Oh I meant that konversation needs scripting support so that you can have a random delay for a /who when you connect
<nixternal> that would work
<nixternal> is there a way to do a silent who?
<instructor> Oh Why isn't kdesud working?
<Tonio_> :q!
<Tonio_> oups
<instructor> Heehee
<Riddell> instructor: just leave it and it'll happily kill itself
<instructor> Riddell: I think it does that before I start the machine
<instructor> Isn't the point of it to keep the password for kdesu for a short time
<instructor> Doesn't work at all with me
<n8k99> help me find out why my sound keeps dying
<n8k99> please
<instructor> n8k99: Have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<n8k99> is #kubuntu supporting edgy?
<instructor> no that's #ubuntu+1
<n8k99> thanks
<nixternal> imbrandon: ping?
<ZeroCool> Riddell: when are they going to fix the Monitor & Display , User Management and Disk & Filesystem module CAN'T load bug?
<Riddell> ZeroCool: I can't recreate it so I can't fix it
<ZeroCool> its post on launch pad..
<ZeroCool> some say its a python issue
<ZeroCool> Riddell: do you have just the distro (installed) software install on your test machine
<Riddell> ZeroCool: I have edgy on my machines yes
<ZeroCool> not what I meant, is it a virgin system only
<ZeroCool> or is a install all KDE apps, and see where it breaks...
<mhb> ZeroCool: is it hardware-specific?
<mhb> (the bug)
<ZeroCool> well, I back down from the 64bit version (too buggy ) few bugs on the 32bit ver
<Riddell> mhb: I doubt it, it'll be something breaking with system settings/kdesu+sudo/libpythonise
<Riddell> ZeroCool: it was reinstalled for rc testing yesterday
<ZeroCool> 32bit runs faster
<mhb> Riddell: well it could be 64bit specific,that's common
<ZeroCool> what was
<ZeroCool> I run 32bit only
<mhb> ZeroCool: really?
<ZeroCool> yes
<ZeroCool> 64bit too buggy
<mhb> ZeroCool: well I'm going to have a running virgin system in a few minutes ... I can check it
<mhb> ZeroCool: bug number?
<ZeroCool> cool
<ZeroCool> how do I find it by my email address on launch pad
<mhb> ZeroCool: if you're logged in, click on your name in the top right corner
<ZeroCool> they should have a menu selection item, when you login its hightlighted all the bugs sent in
<mhb> ZeroCool: then choose Bugs on the left menu
<ZeroCool> okay trying
<mhb> ZeroCool: and then choose "Reported" on the top left menu
<ZeroCool> okay, I in the main menu "tracking system"
<ZeroCool> here is the link: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135725
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135725 in general "Monitor & Display Module can't load" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<ZeroCool> please note: its also effects uers management, disk & fileystem module as well.
<ZeroCool> running kubuntu edgy on a AMD64 bit 4000+ laptop with ATI X600 1.0GB RAM ( running kubuntu 32bit)
<ZeroCool> Riddell: please note: I installed KDE Multimedia, KDE Graphics, KDE Utilities, Koffice, KDE Desktop extras.... wanted to try all the apps... then dump the ones, I did not like
<Riddell> ZeroCool: you think it broke after installing apps?
<ZeroCool> YES>>> somewhere turning the process..
<ZeroCool> something may of have gotten overwritten
<ZeroCool> that when I have some said to re-install python
<ZeroCool> first remove all, then re-install
<nixternal_> imbrandon: you around?
<nixternal_> konversation has a nasty connect bug that causes excess floods. psn just released a fix to the channel.cpp
<ZeroCool> Riddell: also did all my updates, as usually...  notice that the network connection goes sleep, like the other night in IRC, saw the user list disappear  
<ZeroCool> then did a ping to ibm.com, could not reach them..
<ZeroCool> re-set the linksys router, and rebooted.. all fine again
<mhb> Riddell: is there a list of packages that someone suggests for inclusion in the CD?
<mhb> Riddell: I know I'm translator-centric but I'd like to include Kdict in the next one (Ubuntu has a similar tool too)
<ZeroCool> Riddell: please also note: the fonts are much smaller when accessing the system setting..
<fdoving> mhb: i like 'dict word' in the konqueror address line :)
<fdoving> or in the 'Run Command' (alt+f2) dialog.
<mhb> kwwii: is the CD boot splash going to get a new Edgy splash? This one looks "dappery" - http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/scaled/Kubuntu%206.10%20RC/1.gif
<mhb> fdoving: that's not what Kdict is about
<kwwii> mhb: amd64?
<fdoving> mhb: i know, but 'dict word' is nice too :)
<mhb> kwwii: I think all arch CDs look the same (i386 RC looked like that too)
<mhb> kwwii: it's the CD boot splash
<kwwii> mhb: on amd64 I think it defaults to 16 colors
<kwwii> otherwise there is a problem
<kwwii> and/or nobody told me that this was the case
<kwwii> I tried to make the new logo in 16 colors but it did not work at all
<mhb> fdoving: dict word triggers "locate" here :oI
<fdoving> mhb: oh.. weird. it's enabled by default in my clean edgy install.
<mhb> fdoving: my install's no virgin anymore :o) I'll take a look at it when I have a clean install ready
<fdoving> you actually have to put it in the konq address line.. you can't use Run Command.. 
<fdoving> the settings is in konq -> settings -> configure konqueror -> web shortcuts
<mhb> kwwii: the first screen I see when booting from the CD looks exactly like in the screenshot
<mhb> kwwii: and it's i386 RC
<kwwii> bad
<kwwii> bad, bad, bad
<mhb> kwwii: I understand you already made some artwork for the CD boot splash screen, right?
<fdoving> mhb: you might also have to use dict:word, as that's the kubuntu default. i have changed my separator to ' '. that might be it.
<kwwii> mhb: I tried to make the 256 color version work in 16 colors because of the problems with amd64
<kwwii> at least on installed machines other than amd64 you should see the 256 color verson
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know anything about this?
<mhb> fdoving: that works, thanks :o)
<mhb> fdoving: seems useful for english-speaking countries
<fdoving> mhb: you can create your own similar shortcuts I have a norwegian one, searching a norwegian online dirctionary. just chaning the first word. 'dictno:word' for example. 
<fdoving> of course, you need a online dictionary, and internet access.
<mhb> fdoving: but the main advantage of Kdict is that it is able to make use of the DICT servers, which we (translators) can use to build our Ubuntu dictionary upon
<fdoving> with dict you can have stuff locally.
<fdoving> mhb: understand.
<marseillai_> Riddell: there is not freenx in edgy ?
<mhb> ZeroCool: I tried to replicate that bug on a clean Kubuntu machine
<mhb> ZeroCool: and failed ... it works fine
<ZeroCool> ??? 
<ZeroCool> how can this be..
<ZeroCool> mhb: please install the following and see where it breaks..
<Riddell> mhb: kubuntu meetings are probably the best place to suggest applications
<Riddell> kwwii: about what?
<kwwii> Riddell: that the liveCD boots with the old usplash
<ZeroCool> mhb: install koffice, kde utilities, kde, kde multimedia, kde graphics, kde addons, kde games... (all major kde extras, and add-ons. )
<Riddell> kwwii: only on amd64 I'd hope
<Riddell> kwwii: the gfx splash is 16 bit too
<ryanakca> nobody knows the answer in #ubuntu+1, so, Why can't I play *.mp3 in amarok anymore? (Yes, I have libxine-extracodecs installed)
<Riddell> ryanakca: do you have libmad installed?
<kwwii> mhb: sounds like a funky bug to me
<nixternal_> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/konversation.debdiff   <- did i do that correct, or did i mess it up?
<kwwii> Riddell: you mean that gfx boots with 16bit? or 16 colors, I guess you mean
<kwwii> erm, gfx-boot 
<nixternal_> i am trying to fix konversation so i can join up here. but this auto /who flood bug with konversation is killing me
<mhb> Riddell: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/scaled/Kubuntu%206.10%20RC/1.gif
<Riddell> kwwii: I mean gfx-boot it 16 colour
<ryanakca> Riddell: yep
<kwwii> Riddell: that would be the problem then
<kwwii> is grub graphical by default now?
<mhb> Riddell: the old one or the new one? That's what I saw today on i386 RC install
<mhb> kwwii: sadly not yet
<kwwii> this is what happens when you only can use yaboot
<ryanakca> kwwii: grub graphical?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm really bad with c++.... 2 hours to get the patch written lol
<Riddell> nixternal_: you had the patch applied while taking the debdiff
<nixternal_> yes
<kwwii> ryanakca: sure, suse did it :-)
<Lure> Tonio_: you got it?
<ryanakca> heh, sounds interesting
<nixternal_> oh no..i didn't apply the patch, but it was located in the debian/patches
<Tonio_> Lure: building
<nixternal_> i dont' think
<Tonio_> Lure: wanna see the patch ?
<Riddell> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/scaled/Kubuntu%206.10%20RC/2.gif  has the nice splash
<Lure> Tonio_: sure
<nixternal_> Riddell: i see what i messed up
<mhb> Riddell: well, yes
<Tonio_> Lure: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/32
<ZeroCool> so, do I need to re-install 
<nixternal_> there is no need for the patch if i had applied it already
<mhb> Riddell: I was actually talking about the CD bootloader splash
* mhb thought it was clear, sorry then
<mhb> ZeroCool: I can't test the packages today, sorry
<ZeroCool> k
<ZeroCool> I was hoping some of these updates would fix it..
<mhb> kwwii: so what about the CD bootsplash (ISOLINUX splash)?
<mhb> kwwii: boot loader splash
<Tonio_> Lure: ../../src/k3bapplication.cpp:290: error: incomplete type 'K3bDirView' used in nested name specifier
<Tonio_> any idea what I'm missing ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I am just looking into this - problem is that you are calling it as if it would be static, but it is not
<Tonio_> Lure: ah..... well I'm not able to do more, hope you can help :)
<Lure> Tonio_: need to find where is K3bDirView object created and then use that object
<Tonio_> hard to spec spannish if you never learned :) same for me with cpp
<kwwii> mhb: well, it is 16 color, I guess and we have no nice 16 color graphic
<kwwii> and making the 256 color one work with 16 colors will never happen
<Tonio_> Lure: look ./src/k3bdirview.cpp
<kwwii> sooooo...the only thing I can really think to do is to make a simple 2D version using the official logo, etc.
<kwwii> not sure if it is not too late already
<Tonio_> Lure: the class definition is in ./src/k3b.h
<Lure> Tonio_: you need to do something like this: m_mainWindow->mainWindow()->showDevice( args->url(0) );
* Lure hopes he is reading code correctly ;-)
<mhb> kwwii: oh well, it's no big deal anyway
<kwwii> mhb: acutally it is, and if I had known about it earlier we might have fixed it
<Tonio_> twice mainwindow ?
<Tonio_> Lure: m_mainWindow->showDevice( args->url(0) ); that's not valid ?
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, okay testing
<nixternal_> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/konversation.debdiff
<nixternal_> i think that one is correct
<Lure> in k3bapplication, you have m_mainWindow which is K3bMainWindow, in K3bMainWindow you have then mainWindow() method that returns you K3bDirList
<seaLne> anyone know how to build a dapper pbuilder that uses 355?
<seaLne> oh actually it might be working
<Riddell> nixternal_: needs the name of the patch in the changelog and a bug reference
<nixternal_> gotcha
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'm testing with your command then
<Riddell> seaLne: pbuilder --save-after-login login  is your friend
<Riddell> at last it's my friend
<Lure> Tonio_: it compiles? that is suprising... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: bah I'm testing :)
<fdoving> Riddell: is it possible to fix bug 67080 before release?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67080 in kdeutils "[Edgy]  dependencies conflict with kubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67080
<Riddell> fdoving: I don't see a way to fix that
<fdoving> Riddell: removing klaptopdaemon from kdeutils meta isn't possible? 
<Riddell> fdoving: it is part of kdeutils
<fdoving> so editing the meta is not an option? 
<Riddell> that would defeat the point of the meta
<fdoving> hum..
<nixternal_> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/konversation.debdiff
<instructor> where are the sound system logs kept?
<nixternal_> i think that is better this time around
<fdoving> i would, personally, prefer a kdeutils meta without klaptopdaemon, and have the possibility to install the rest of kdeutils, without removing kubuntu-desktop and kde-guidance-powermanager.
<fdoving> bbl. food.
<Riddell> nixternal_: I don't seem to be affected by that bug
<Riddell> nixternal_: who made the patch and what does it do?
<nixternal_> psn from the konversation crew
<nixternal_> it is supposed to fix the excess flood issue with konversation and the /WHO command at connect
<nixternal_> i was only messing with patching stuff to see if i was going about it right, not to have it applied just yet
<nixternal_> i want to test and make sure it fixes the issue here. but i did create bug 67200 concerning it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67200 in konversation "[Edgy]  v1.0.1 Excess Flood due to /WHO on connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67200
<nixternal_> and there is a kde bug 111129 i believe upstream
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 111129 in general "auto /who causes konvi to disconnect from network" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111129
<nixternal_> that bug is over a year old though, and is still in the "NEW' cat
<nixternal_> right now, in order for me to connect to irc with konversation, i have to turn off the /WHO
<Tonio_> Lure: ../../src/k3bapplication.cpp:290: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct K3bDirView'3bDirView'
<Tonio_> Lure: with your code :)
<Tonio_> Lure: ../../src/k3bapplication.cpp:290: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct K3bDirView'
<Tonio_> sorry for the bad copy/paste
<Lure> Tonio_: strange...
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm sure the principlke is good, just I don't how to call that correctly
<Tonio_> Lure: miss a .h file maybe ?
<Tonio_> Lure: there is a second issue -> ../../src/k3b.h:45: error: forward declaration of 'struct K3bDirView'
<Lure> Tonio_: yep try to include k3bdirview.h in k3bapplication.cpp
<nixternal_> now we shall see if there comes the excess flood
<nixternal_> Riddell: that patch works
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> im back
<Riddell> nixternal: that patch seems to do more than just change a default settings
<mhb> goodnight all
<nixternal> well, that change is from the channel.cpp file that psn uploaded to the konversation svn today
<nixternal> hrmm..i just noted to them Riddell, that with that fix, i don't get all the hostmasks
<nixternal> arg, he changed channel file and inputfilter file
<instructor> mhb: night
<nixternal> the corrected debdiff i believe would now be http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/konversation.debdiff
<nixternal> this one includes the channel.cpp & inputfilter.cpp fix
<nixternal> if it works local, i will update, if i crash and burn, don't laugh at me to hard ;)
<instructor> Feisty!
<nixternal> like jjesse told me earlier, it is going to take the complete 7.04 release cycle for me to spell that correctly
<instructor> don't fawn over it too much and it will come to you
<nixternal> hehe
<instructor> Gregarious Gorilla!
<nixternal> i doubt we will ever have a gorilla
<nixternal> we are into small, cute, and harmless animals
<instructor> Galumphing gazelles?
<instructor> Gargling Gargoyles
<nixternal> as it is our cuteness that gets us in the door to everyones house, and from there we can take over
<instructor> And brownitivity :)
<nixternal> i mean, who wants to let in a Panther, a Tiger, or a Leopoard into their house. What was Apple thinking?
<instructor> Segfried and Roy?
<nixternal> im thinking that ;)\
<nixternal> i think i just came up with a marketing campaign for Ubuntu on that one
<instructor> >_0
* instructor waits to hear if it's child appropriate
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27566/
<nixternal> lol, there it is ;)
<kwwii> nixternal: oh man....oh man
<kwwii> bambi linux fun
<Tonio_> Lure: 
<Tonio_> ../../src/k3bapplication.cpp:291: error: no matching function for call to 'K3bDirView::showDevice(KURL)'
<Tonio_> ../../src/k3bdirview.h:69: note: candidates are: void K3bDirView::showDevice(K3bDevice::Device*)
<Tonio_> that's better, I may just have to convert the parameter...... but how ?
<Lure> better yes, but stil not there...
<nixternal> hahaha kwwii
<Lure> Tonio_: you would probably need to go though the list with iterator
<Lure> and compare with specified one
<Tonio_> Lure: argh...
<Tonio_> are you able to write this ? I am not
<instructor> nixternal: Well if https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/beryl-by-default gets through Then bambi will look even better than the big kats
<kwwii> hehe, no doubt
<nixternal> you know, beryl reminds me of the stuff you drink before having an MRI
<nixternal> the name just doesn't appeal to me
<instructor> It's a Gem I think
<kwwii> yeah, but it is a bad name
<kwwii> it sounds like a 40 year old fat balding man
<Lure> Tonio_: m_core->deviceManager()->deviceByName( args->url(0) )
<kwwii> erm...then again, that could almost be me :p
<instructor> You'd prefer nipplet?
<kwwii> I like beryl
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> yeah
<Tonio_> Lure: great, but does that set the device ?
<Lure> Tonio_: just not sure if device is not found - you should test by putting in trash instead of device file
<instructor> kwwii: http://static.kdenews.org/jr/akademy-2006-group-photo.html
<instructor>  :-)
<Lure> Tonio_: this should return device - see k3bwriterselectionwidget.cpp:
<instructor> I like strigi :)
<Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<Lure> K3bDevice::Device *current = k3bcore->deviceManager()->deviceByName( k3bcore->config()->readEntry( "current_writer" ) );
<Tonio_> perfect
<kwwii> :-)
<Tonio_> Lure: m_mainWindow->mainWindow()->showDevice( m_core->deviceManager()->deviceByName( args->url(0) ) );
<kwwii> getting that many developers to stand still and take a photo together is not easy
<Tonio_> should do like that then ?
<Lure> Tonio_: ;-)
<instructor> Ber gets you 6 hits all guys
<instructor> Nip gets you none :(
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I think in the end that the name for such functionality is unimportant, actually
<kwwii> the effects themselves are the important part
<instructor> They probably could have called it Pooca and peopel woould still be on the forums and IRC saying I NEED Pooca! 
<instructor> kwwii: seen the new one?
<instructor> Where the application catches fire and burns to nothing when you close t?
<instructor> it
<kwwii> instructor: as I run ppc, I cannot really keep up on this stuff
<kwwii> hehe, sounds awesome
<instructor> Umm sure that's an excuse .. :)
<kwwii> I have thought several times about buying a computer that will run "well" on linux including xgl stuff, but nobody can tell me which computer that is
<instructor> Lubos is doing a nice bit of work on kwin-composite though :)
<kwwii> I have actually bought two computers, installed linux and tried to get everything working with no luck (so I brought them back to the store, god love teh EU)
<nixternal> Riddell: that patch fixes konversation, however i will have imbrandon look at it in detail, as this is his baby, i was only messing around learning how to do the patching stuff..thanks though for the help with it
<instructor> Yeah I've done that here as well :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I might fell a sleep - if I do not respond, drop me an e-mail and we will try to solve this tommorow
<Lure> (actually today, just later) ;-)
<nixternal> who is our resident digikam hacker?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm not there tomorrow, but I'll send you the patch
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for your help.... I'm so limited with c++ code...... :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-21
<Lure> Tonio_: no pb
<instructor> kwwii: http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/burn_baby.png  http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/burn_baby1.png http://forum.beryl-project.org/attachment.php?item=2682
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, do you already have tickets for UDS?
* Lure just got them today
<nixternal> what is the purpose of the burn?
<instructor> nixternal: close an application and it burns up
<nixternal> ahh ok, so in otherwords, absolutely useless, just eye candy
* nixternal pets his "default" Kubuntu desktop by kwwii ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, it is an electronic ticket, so I just have to give the number at the airport
<nixternal> functionality + usability + beautifulability == Kubuntu 
<instructor> nixternal: though you can have it occur on open close minimize etc
<Lure> Tonio_: when are you arriving? Sat?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> dunno how to go from the airport to the hotel
<Tonio_> Lure: when are you arriving ?
<kwwii> nixternal: hope you like it - you have to live with it for 6 months!
<Lure> Sat, from Orlando
<Tonio_> what time ?
<Lure> Tonio_: 1102 - and a friend of mine will have a rental car
<Lure> Tonio_: otherwise there is shuttle service from SFO
<Tonio_> Lure: ah cool
<instructor> kwwii: not if he's feisty enough :)
<instructor> Fiesty :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: I arrive at 16:43
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I thought about getting a rental car
<kwwii> I arrive around the same time
<kwwii> then again, my brother lives in the area....
* Lure -> bed - good nite all!
<Tonio_> Lure: 
<Tonio_> ../../src/k3bapplication.cpp:291: error: no matching function for call to 'K3bDevice::DeviceManager::deviceByName(KURL)'
<Tonio_> ../../src/../libk3bdevice/k3bdevicemanager.h:77: note: candidates are: K3bDevice::Device* K3bDevice::DeviceManager::deviceByName(const QString&)
<Tonio_> not for this time hehe :)
<fdoving> nite lure.
<Lure> Tonio_: just convert KURL to QString (this is just nice excercise for c++ beginner) ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: hint: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/3.4-api/kdecore/html/classKURL.html
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: will do, go to bed now ! :)
<Tonio_> you did enough
<Tonio_> hehe
<fdoving> gnite.
<Tonio_> Lure: fyi (even if you sleep) that works :)
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for the help, I'll finish the kde integration now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed that kds ftbfs from bzr....
<Tonio_> Riddell: make[2] : *** No rule to make target `throbber_back_16.png.c.o', needed by `usplash-theme-kubuntu.so'.  Stop.
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that related to your last change ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it build on upload, check if there'a a diff between the archive and bzr, I might have forgotten to commit something
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay let me check
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, thanks to the help of lure, k3b integration is over, and works :)
<Riddell> integration for cd ripping?
* Riddell beds
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, for cd ripping
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work taking your package and applying my yesterday changes....... I'm commiting this
<Riddell> Tonio_: commit where?
<Tonio_> Riddell: heh, to bzr :)
<Tonio_> I'm not going to upload, don't mind :)
<Tonio_> I don't wanna lose my upload rights hehe :)
<Riddell> k3b is in bzr?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, kds in bzr ;)
<Tonio_> k3b will go to my repo, nothing else lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: 
<Tonio_> -------------- This line and the following will be ignored --------------
<Tonio_> unknown:
<Tonio_>   usplash/throbber_back_16.png
<Tonio_>   usplash/throbber_fore_16.png
<Tonio_>   usplash/usplash_640_400.png
<Tonio_> bzr doesn't want to commit png changes..........
<Tonio_> the png files in the package and in bzr are different
<Tonio_> but impossible to update
<Tonio_> or maybe they simply are not there.......; I'm checking
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay the three png files are not on bzr, that's why the build fails.......; I just would like to know why I can't commit them......
<nixternal> bzr commit
<nixternal> bzr push <- the real commit
<nixternal> i went a week committing with bzr and nothing showing up ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: what does it changes ?
<nixternal> bzr commit commits the changes, but doesn't send them to the server
<Tonio_> hu ?
<nixternal> bzr push is what send the commit tot he server
<nixternal> bzr push sftp://branch_location
<Tonio_> nixternal: bah 'ive bzr commit yesterday and the changes are in
<nixternal> is it giving you an error?
<Tonio_> yesterday no
<Tonio_> today yes, becauce there is something going wrong with those png files
<nixternal> hmmm
<Tonio_> nixternal: to make it simple
<Tonio_> I bzr sftp://.........
<Tonio_> I had 3 png files in usplash
<Tonio_> bzr commit
<Tonio_> -> nothing to commit
<Tonio_> this is the response
<nixternal> sorry Tonio_..phone call
<nixternal> did you
<nixternal> bzr add the png files
<nixternal> since they are new
<Tonio_> bzr nope I didn't, I may try indeed
<Tonio_> nixternal: but bzr commit is supposed to handle new files.......; I'll try anyway
<Tonio_> nixternal: looks like it worked...
<Tonio_> nixternal: ah okay I didn't knew we had to bzr add the files before commit.......
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'm a total nocive with bzr.... okay it worked this time, thanks :)
<Tonio_> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/597
<Tonio_> hehe, this is exactly where I live
<Tonio_> I choosed the good place, just sad that I'm not a student anymore....
<nixternal> ya Tonio_, i am a novice as well with bzr, i just realized i need to checkout and not branch
<Tonio_> nixternal: hehe :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: pfiou..... good day for packaging....; I'm adding kdebase, kdelibs, kdeaddons, kdeutils, k3b, amarok kubuntu-default-settings packages to my repo ;)
<Tonio_> ready for feisty
<nixternal> woohoo
<Tonio_> +kmplayer
<Tonio_> hehe, that spec will be done quickly
<nixternal> dinner time...bbiaf ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: bye (beds)
<nixternal> g'nite
<ryanakca> nobody knows the answer in #ubuntu+1, so, Why can't I play *.mp3 in amarok anymore? (Yes, I have libxine-extracodecs and libmad installed)
<crimsun> only in amarok?
<ryanakca> yes
<crimsun> what's the console spew?
<Mez> ryanakca, what engine are you using for amarok ?
<ryanakca> and someone else had the same problem earlier in #ubuntu+1 ... about 4 hours ago...
<ryanakca> xine
<ryanakca> This started last night... I upgraded and rebooted... forget if amarok or xine or something else related was upgraded...
<ryanakca> crimsun: hmm... it seems to work and then not work and then work again...
<ryanakca> crimsun: no console output... I'll let you know how if it starts again...
<Mez> ryanakca, when I first installed edgy, amarok wouldnt play OGGs
<ryanakca> wierd...
<Hobbsee> hmm.  kmenu artwork changed
* Hawkwind Sneaks off with Hobbsee's pointy stick
<Jucato> do we have a spec page for the generic kernel?
* Hawkwind Quietly sneaks the pointy stick into Jucato's pocket and walks away slowly and innocently
<nixternal> generic kernel doesn't work for me
<Jucato> I don't have it! :)
* Hobbsee drops a large saucepan on Hawkwind's head
* Jucato runs away with long pointy stick...
<Hawkwind> Ouchie!!!!
<nixternal> that was crazy Hawkwind, that stick has a built in GPS unit running Kubuntu...
<Hawkwind> Full or not, that thing hurt
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Hah.  Notice I don't have possession of it now :P
<Hawkwind> So I feel sorry for that guy over there ~~~~>
<nixternal> obviously you haven't seen the "sticks" in harry potter
<Hawkwind> Ickkkkkkkkkkk @ Fairy Potter
<Hawkwind> Thankfully my kids don't even like Harry.  Unfortunately Liz does though :(
<Hawkwind> I saw the first one, not my type of movie at all
<Hobbsee> heh
* Jucato liked the books
* Hobbsee does too
<Jucato> 2 vs 1. you lose Hawkwind  :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Story of my life every Monday and Wednesday when I look at the lotto numbers :P
<Jucato> well, add Saturday to your list :P
<Hawkwind> I would, but it's only Friday.  Sheeesh, you livin` in the future or what :-)
<Jucato> lol oh yeah...
<Jucato> well then add Friday :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee is living waaaay in the future
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> living in the future is fun!
* Hawkwind Pokes Hobbsee and reminds her that Jucato has her pointy stick
<Jucato> I don't think you can get any more "future-y" than that
* Hobbsee holds out her hand
<Hobbsee> hand it over.
* Jucato hesistates...
* Jucato hands it over slowly, then runs away fast
<freeflying> Hobbsee: who take care on amarok now?
<Hobbsee> thankyou
<Hobbsee> freeflying: imbrandon 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thanks
<freeflying> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> freeflying ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: would u like set the defalut font of amarok to sans serif or sans
<imbrandon> i beleave Riddell reciently set that system wide, why ?
<imbrandon> erm why would we chnage the default font is what i'm asking
<freeflying> imbrandon: it can't display chinese character defaultly
<imbrandon> right but shouldent it use what kde sets as the system default
<imbrandon> ( that Riddell just fixed a few days back )
<nixternal> imbrandon: if and when you get a chance, look over bug 67200, psn made some fixes for this bug and it is in the konvi svn
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67200 in konversation "[Edgy]  v1.0.1 Excess Flood due to /WHO on connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67200
<imbrandon> nixternal, ok
<imbrandon> nixternal, what svn revision is it , you know ?
<nixternal> i created a patch messing around earlier if you want to take a look, and im running it here after the build..works great
<nixternal> no i don't
<nixternal> i remove extra*/konversation already ;(
<imbrandon> sure , email it to me if you will , and it would help to know the svn revision you pulled it from for the changelog
<nixternal> shoot..let me see if i can get it
<nixternal> i only grabbed the channel.cpp and inputfilters.cpp from the src dir that psn redid todoay to close the upstream bug
<nixternal> 597567
<nixternal> remember that ;)
<imbrandon> thats the svn revision ?
<nixternal> on its way
<nixternal> yes
<imbrandon> k
<nixternal> i sent you the debdiff as well as the debian/patches/kubuntu_01_autowho.diff as well
<imbrandon> k
<nixternal> i wouldn't have noticed this bug if it wasn't for my bip server dying ;)
<imbrandon> yea mines dies a few times , i thought it was a bip bug
<imbrandon> s/dies/died
<nixternal> the excess flood?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> on connect of a new client
<nixternal> ya, it is because the mass /WHO on all the channels with a ton of people
<imbrandon> yup
<nixternal> now the way psn did it is nice
<imbrandon> thus i took all my high traffic channels of autojoin
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> when you connect, it waits for the first 90 seconds...but if someone talks int he chan, then it will autowho them and grab their info
<nixternal> i was joining w/o the /WHO...that is horrid, because i like knowing who some people are and where they are from when i am chattin' with them
<imbrandon> why dident psn upload it ( or get an OK ) ?
<nixternal> upload it to our repo?
<imbrandon> ahh psn is upstream, i forgot
<nixternal> ya..hehe
<nixternal> he rocked that out for me quick to
* imbrandon headdesks, i get teams mixed up at times
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> well if you join it will still /who after 90 seconds ?
<imbrandon> that sucks
<nixternal> but it is incremental, so it won't kill you
<nixternal> the first 77 seconds on irc with konvi is useless anyways
<nixternal> as it is synching everything
<imbrandon> not if you join 20 channels at the same time, it will just wait 90 seconds and then /who them all
<nixternal> well, i have 31 channels
<nixternal> and i didn't even notice it occur
<imbrandon> why the hell does it /who anyhow before someone speaks or you right click and /who them
<nixternal> i was telling psn, that his fix didn't work, and then i dragged the mouse over to the nicklist and everything was working
<nixternal> the /who picks up everyones status..w/o it, when you hover above a user, it shows a blank tooltip
<nixternal> and you don't know is away or here
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> freeflying, does amarok not use the default kde font ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: I'd confirm :)
<Tonio_> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> grmpf this konqueror bug drives me nuts.....;
<Hobbsee> which bug?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you notice that sometimes konqueror fails to load the kds settings ?
<Tonio_> especially with preloaded sessions
<Tonio_> it has been reported a while ago
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cant say i've been watching too closely.  i tend not to use konq
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah, but I'm sure you heard about the bugs the sometimes, the menus are not complete didn't you ?
<Tonio_> I'm affraid I'll have to hardcode the settings via a patch to get that fixed...... but I really don't want to...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what are you using ? krusader ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: konq for file browsing, firefox for web browsing
<Hobbsee> actually, i've been meaning to look at krusader
<Hobbsee> apparently it's really good
<Tonio_> said to be yes
<Lure> hi Tonio_ - so it worked?
<Tonio_> Lure: yep
<Tonio_> perfectly
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for the help :)
<Tonio_> Lure: fancy testing ?
<Lure> Tonio_: it probably makes sense to suggest sending it upstream
<Tonio_> Lure: impossible
<Lure> Tonio_: no time for testing - working Saturday for me :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: in fact the servicemenu I did for integration is to be compatible with _Sime's patches
<Tonio_> Lure: the --device patch can be send upstream, but no way to merge the service menu
<Lure> Tonio_: not everything, just -device option - this would make sense in general
<Tonio_> yes, probably
<Tonio_> I'll email the patch and we'll see
<nixternal> there they go
<nixternal> goodbye
<freet15> why?
<nixternal> netsplit
<nixternal> or death to server
<freet15>  :)
<freet15> we are so lucky~
<nixternal> i would say they are having issues, as i have 1s lag
<nixternal> wb Lure, Tonio_, freeflying, abattoir...ok, im not goign down that list
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<Hobbsee> yeah, again.
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee! ;)
<Lure> nixternal: hi
<freeflying> nixternal: hey
<nixternal> well hello there mr. freeflying
<Lure> Riddell, sebas: can we target bug 67081 and bug 64752 as release critical and do a simple workaround by reducing CHARGE_LEVEL_THRESHOLD?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67081 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager thinks battery is low way too early" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67081
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64752 in kde-guidance "Forced hibernate is too early" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64752
<abattoir> hi everyone :)
<abattoir> nixternal: great work on the RC page, as usual ;)
<nixternal> why tink u
<fdoving> Lure: my guidance-power-manager dies when i click the systray icon. It used to work, i think this is a new feature in 0.7.0.
<Lure> fdoving: which platform? Can you start it from Konsole and report output (and please open bug for it)
<Lure> yes, nixternal really rocks - who cares if good things are done if we are not able to get our message through
<fdoving> Lure: opening a bug as we speak, this is powerpc, no smart console output, only bug 64406 output, and kcrash.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64406 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager: dcop problem message when starting in a terminal" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64406
<Lure> fdoving: are you able to get backtrace from kcrash?
<nixternal> thanks Lure, glad i can help out anyway possible
<nixternal> for instance, im going to go and keep my bed company now
<fdoving> Lure: no, it doesn't give any usefull info.
<nixternal> g'nite all, and to all a g'day, g'nite, see ya in a few!
<fdoving> nite nixternal.
<Lure> fdoving: hard to debug, since I do not have ppc HW... :-( maybe imbrandon or Riddell can confirm/debug
<Lure> Riddell: why have we changed Deja Vu -> Sans Serif? 
<Hobbsee> Lure: because the chinese fonts werent getting rendered correctly
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks, will change my profile then...
<fdoving> Lure: bug 67316 if you're interessted.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67316 in kde-guidance "[EDGY]  guidance-powermanager crash on powerpc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67316
<fdoving> Lure: nevermind, it's a problem with kde-guidance-powermanager and the serenity style/deco. it's not important for edgy.
<fdoving> changed the styles and deco now, and it works.
<Lure> fdoving: I was just wondering what tris serenity is... 
<Lure> fdoving: good to know
<fdoving> Lure: thanks for your time. :)
<Lure> fdoving: nopb
<Hobbsee> i need an interesting picture
<seaLne> does anyone else using the new ktorrent have times left completly wrong?
<Hobbsee> http://zebrafinch.com/SocietyFinch/untitled%20folder/Fawn%20self.GIF might do
<seaLne> Hobbsee: so what are you going to use the "interesting picture" for?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: have you been in -bugs?
<Hobbsee> this was in a /query
<Hobbsee> [Sat Oct 21 2006]  [19:58:31]  <cypher1_> do you have pic of you ? :)
<Hobbsee> [Sat Oct 21 2006]  [19:59:14]  <Hobbsee> hidden safely away.
<Hobbsee> [Sat Oct 21 2006]  [20:00:27]  <cypher1_> do u have a pic of you ?
<seaLne> only idling
<Hobbsee> seaLne: he's switched to /msg after trying to chat me up in bugs
<seaLne> ah :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ahh - it's the last lot of stuff that was said
<seaLne> the stuff there looked fairly normal
* Hobbsee thought that the pic was entirely suitable for the constant request for a picture.
* Hobbsee doesnt like being chatted up, see.  that's why i tend to avoid using my real name online
<Hobbsee> oddly enough, the guy hasnt replied back :P
<seaLne> heh
<seaLne> is  Bug #56168 worth bothering to try to fix for edgy? i don't think so
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56168 in kdemultimedia "k3b should *not* calculate md5 sum of images by default" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56168
<seaLne> i think that can survive fine till k3b 1 in feisty
<Hobbsee> nah...
<Hobbsee> well, it probably wouldnt get accepte
<Hobbsee> d
<seaLne> yeah, i wouldn't accept it :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: there's various unmet deps stuff still, if you wanted to fix them.
<Hobbsee> there's a link in -motu
<seaLne> i need to get other stuff done in the next few hours but i should have time tonight to look at stuff so i'll ask for suggestions then :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<seaLne> Bug #67326
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67326 in ktorrent "ktorrent 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 gets time left wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67326
<freeflying> have you try to paste an 800-page article to kword?
<Lure> seaLne: 56168 is not a bug - you can click Start and will continue
<seaLne> Lure: yeah i know, but it seems to annoy some people
<Ingmar^> how do i find out what package the file /usr/lib/libGL.so belongs to ?
<Hobbsee> Ingmar^: packages.ubuntu.com - type in libGL.so in the files box
<Riddell> Ingmar^: dpkg -S file
<Hobbsee> that too
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> afternoon Hobbsee 
<Ingmar^> thanks Riddell & Hobbsee
<Lure> hi Riddell
<Lure> [10:07]  <Lure> Riddell, sebas: can we target bug 67081 and bug 64752 as releas[10:07]  <Lure> Riddell, sebas: can we target bug 67081 and bug 64752 as release critical and do a simple workaround by reducing CHARGE_LEVEL_THRESHOLD?e critical and do a simple workaround by reducing CHARGE_LEVEL_THRESHOLD?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67081 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager thinks battery is low way too early" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67081
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64752 in kde-guidance "Forced hibernate is too early" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64752
<Lure> (sorry, double paste)
<Riddell> Lure: CHARGE_LEVEL_THRESHOLD is in guidance-power-manager or hal?
<Lure> Riddell: guidance - sebas implemented this for one user, but it set it pretty high...
<Riddell> for one user?
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that remaining_time can temporarily jump to very small number and can cause
<Lure> Riddell: threshold was done to prevent doing action if percentage charged is above it
<Lure> Riddell: so if charge is 50+%, then action will not be performed even though remaining_time is 0
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like there are many cases where remaining_time might get confused - see all the cases in bug 60442
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60442 in gnome-power "Dual / Two Batteries, shutdown on empty expansion battery. (GPM does not recognises second battery on hotplug)" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60442
<Lure> Riddell: with change of threshold to 5% (or 10%) we would solve unwanted hibernation/shutdown (typical action on critical battery) for many users
<Riddell> Lure: so it's currently 50% and you propose to change to 5%?
<Lure> Riddell: they would however still get some not so problematic warnings (notification of low level), but those are not RC
<Lure> Riddell: yes (can be also 10%)
<Lure> Problem is that 50% may be way below what you are left in two battery case (as percentage is cumulative for both batteries)
<Riddell> sounds like a good fix to me
<Riddell> send me a debdiff and I'll upload
<Lure> two batteries may have different capacity and when first one empties (typicaly external/larger) which causes remaining_time bug event, then percantage is probably between 30-50%
<Lure> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Lure> Riddell: I will still try to ping sebas why he choose so big timeout, as I can remeber that even the initial reported (for which treshold was implemented) said that it may be too high (but it was good enough for him)
<Lure> Riddell: I will also try to reproduce bug 65885 - if we can fix this one it would be also great...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65885 in kde-guidance "hibernation by closing lid not recovering correctly" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65885
<Riddell> Lure: think it'll be easily fixed?
<Lure> Riddell: not sure yet - if it is not obvious fix I would wait for -updates
<Riddell> Lure: even -updates can only take fixes are are easy to understand
<Lure> Riddell: sure for that, it is just if it is not couple of obvious lines it is RC candidate, for -updates we can take some time to verify with reporters to cofirm it is correct (and no regression)
<Riddell> true
<alain> hi
<alain> can anyone explain me why Bug #30207 is so difficult to fix   - for me it seems to be an (auto) configuration problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30207 in kdebase "media:/ does not handle floppy mounting correctly" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30207
<mhb> Riddell: so... would it be possible to change the lines in /usr/share/desktop-directories/ ? (the systemsettings .mo bug)
<Riddell> mhb: not really, I have no reliable way to do that
<mhb> Riddell: you can't apply a patch to them?
<mhb> Riddell: well the Czech descriptions are really messed up in them
<mhb> Riddell: totallly ... and nobody asked us to check or correct it
<Riddell> mhb: I can't apply a patch at this stage no
* _Sime wonders who is using floppies still. Maybe we should send them a USB-stick in mail. It might be faster and cheaper than fixing that bug...
<Riddell> _Sime: :)
<Riddell> mhb: you might want to look at fixing the strings in KDE to sort it out longer term
<_Sime> It is very simple. File a floppy related bug, get a USB-stick in the post. :-)
<mhb> Riddell: systemsettings are on KDE's SVN?
<Hobbsee> _Sime: :D
<Riddell> mhb: yes
<_Sime> Hobbsee: ...a USB-stick and steaming hot cup of STFU.
<mhb> Riddell: can you give me a small hint on where exactly? I'm always lost in KDE's SVN... (and Launchpad too :o)
<Hobbsee> _Sime: hehe.  i should give you a link to what i'm reading now.  but it's better if you're in retail yourself :P
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that apci-support lid.sh scripts is missing check for power-manager, but adding check (over dcop) does not help as dcop is not working from acpid :-(
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect dcop works only from user context - acpid reports: ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<Riddell> dcop?  or dbus?
<Lure> Riddell: see /usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs
<Lure> we are missing check for power-manager (which is fix for bug), but the check through dcop does not work
<_Sime> mhb: k-s-s is in playground/base/systemsettings.
<mhb> _Sime: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: I am not sure how this worked for klaptopdaemon (but I can imagine that some painful bugs that we have seen were due to both acpi-support and klaptop doing their stuff :-( )
<Lure> Riddell: according to this (http://developer.kde.org/documentation/other/dcop.html), we would need to mess with ICEAUTHORITY environment variable, but the problem is that we do not know which user is logged in
<Lure> Riddell: we could do ps -p `pidof dcopserver` -o user= in order to set ICEAUTHORITY, but this would not work in multi-user environemnt (lstp)
<Riddell> sounds ugly
<Lure> Riddell: indeed :-(
<Lure> Riddell: if guidance-power-manager would be binary, we could do simple "pidof guidance-power-manager" like kpowersave...
<Lure> Riddell: actually, there is -x option: pidof -x guidance-power-manager.py
<Lure> it works here!
* Lure trying now...
<ryanakca> ok, other than triaging (and anything having to do with editing code), what can I do to help?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you can deal with the person in -motu
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i've never seen anyone else with that problem
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: [08:58]  <cyberquiet> hi, I ran into problems while upgrading from kde 3.5.4 to 3.5.5...           ?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: that's the one
<Hobbsee> as for *why* it wouldnt have all upgraded with a standard upgrade, i dont know
<ryanakca> it's wierd...
<Hobbsee> that's not the way repos work, unless some of it ftbfs
<ryanakca> ftbfs? failed to build from source?
<Hobbsee> yep
<ryanakca> ah, so what packages does this involve? kdebase?
<ryanakca> (like the one that needs to be fixed)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: NFI - it all works on edgy, and those packages are edgy's, built for dapper
<ryanakca> NFI? hmmm...
<ryanakca> ok, this is over my head :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: no friendly idea
<ryanakca> ah
<Hobbsee> i havent seen it used much here
<ryanakca> 3.5.5?
* Hobbsee notes that she has taught the dev team various swearing acronym's before
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5.5
<ryanakca> ah, so 3.5.5 packages are uploaded to repos? (last I saw: KDE 3.5.5 is also being uploaded to Edgy.)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: no, there's a separate repo on kubuntu.org
* Hobbsee notes that she doesnt even have dapper installed.
<ryanakca> yeah, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<ryanakca> s/dapper/edgy    in the repo lines?
* ryanakca doesn't have dapper installed either
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, i never looked it up
<Riddell> 3.5.5 is in edgy
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> (not dapper though)
* Hobbsee is lost
<ryanakca> so am I
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ryanakca
<mhb> Riddell: Where is the upstream translation of hwdb located?
<Riddell> mhb: hwdb has no upstream
<mhb> I'd like to update the upstream file as well
<mhb> oh
<Riddell> so just rosetta is as upstream as there is
<mhb> Riddell: ok
<freeflying> Riddell: today's cd can not make everything ootb (for chinese stuffs)  :)
<Riddell> freeflying: what do you mean by make?
<freeflying> Riddell: I just did a frech install use alternate-powerpc-cd, chinese stuffs haven't been set up 
<freeflying> like input method, l10n,etc.
<Riddell> freeflying: do you have language-support-zh installed?
<freeflying> Riddell: I did
<ryanakca> ok, other than triaging (and anything having to do with editing code), what can I do to help? any more (simple-ish) artwork? 
<Riddell> ryanakca: artwork is all done except for website which kwwii is still working on
<Riddell> ryanakca: but we do need a release page, like nixternal's release wiki pages but made up of the release notes and images
<Riddell> ryanakca: might want to see if nixternal has plans along those lines
<freeflying> Riddell: sorry, it's the fault of mine damn network
<Riddell> freeflying: so language-support-zh wasn't installed?
<freeflying> Riddell: depends 
<ZeroCool> Riddell: just posted this bug, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136033
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136033 in general "Kontact, RSS news feeds, Crash n Burn, see attach output" [Crash,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> anyone else have two bouncing feedback images when starting an app?
<nuku> will qt 3.3.7 be in edgy?
<Riddell> nuku: not by number but I'll upload the patch now so it'll be the same thing
<nuku> nice..
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> What's the biggest difference?
<nuku> critical security fix :)
<Tm_T> I see.
<Riddell> not all that critical but important
<nuku> well it crashes konqueror and might lead to remote exploits.. 
<nuku> hmm i guess the fix is still somehow broken.. firefox and opera display this http://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=138488 "correct" but konqueror displays just two bars with qt3.3.7 :( or is there an additional patch for kdelibs needed?
<Lure> Riddell: debdiff for bugs #64752, #67081, #65885: http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/kde-guidance.debdiff
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64752 in kde-guidance "Forced hibernate is too early" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64752
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67081 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager thinks battery is low way too early" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67081
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65885 in kde-guidance "hibernation by closing lid not recovering correctly" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65885
<Lure> Riddell: acpi-support was not the root cause - it was much more obvious ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: will still talk with mjg59 to change acpi-support
<Riddell> Lure: five mins, uploading qt
<Riddell> freeflying: can you think of any chinese companies who would want to sponsor akademy 2007?
<freeflying> Riddell: in which country
<Riddell> freeflying: it's in Scotland
<freeflying> Riddell: let me try to find :)
<freeflying> Riddell: would you like give me more details :)
<Riddell> freeflying: 2006 list at http://conference2006.kde.org/sponsors/
<freeflying> thanks
<Riddell> see the "call for sponsors" link for the sort of information there
<Riddell> but we had Ricoh last year so just wondered if there were other companies in that half of the world
<Riddell> that I wouldn't have thought of
<ryanakca> is amarok compiled with "--enable-debug=full"?
<ZeroCool> Riddell: again, I guess I would have to re-install kubuntu using the new RC version ?
<nuku> Riddell: red flag linux? :-)
<Riddell> nuku, freeflying: are red flag KDE dudes?
<Riddell> ZeroCool: shouldn't be a need for that
<freeflying> Riddell: almost
<Riddell> ryanakca: probably, then the symbols should be stripped by debhelper
<ZeroCool> well, have those 4 bugs, still.
<freeflying> Riddell: our company also use kde :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: stripped by debhelper?
<ZeroCool> Riddell: have those 4 bugs still
<freeflying> nuku: u know red flag? :)
<ZeroCool> Riddell: and the updates as of today, have not fix them..
<nuku> freeflying: well i never tried it :) a friend of mine uses it..
<nuku> but i think they have kde as default desktop afair
<freeflying> nuku: yes, they do
<mhb> nuku: wikipedia says so
<nuku> i see :)
<fabo> Riddell: a new upstream release of strigi as UVFe, possible ? :p
<ZeroCool> Riddell: another question, is kde going to speed up... 
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, i have been planning on the "Master Release Notes" for next week, and if ryanakca wants to help, then wooooohoooooo! ;)
<Riddell> ZeroCool: yes, Qt 4 is faster
<ryanakca> nixternal: what is it? a pile of screenshots and captions describing what's new, etc. in edgy?
<mhb> hm ... is there a tool in Kubuntu for calibrating laptop touchpads?
<nixternal> how did you guess?
<nixternal> ;)
<ZeroCool> Riddell: when qt 4
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd like them to go on kubuntu.org as the announcement in the end, but start on the wiki of course
<nixternal> it will recover from Knot 1 all the way to release
<Riddell> nixternal: just the highlights :)
<nixternal> yup
<ryanakca> nixternal: kk, have an example of the past ones or what you have so far? (I have a general idea of what it should look like, but not more than that)
<ryanakca> nixternal: and what needs to be done for it?
<Riddell> starting text at help:/kubuntu/krelease-notes/index.html
<Riddell> previous one https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu
<nixternal> there you go ;)
<nixternal> sorry, was emailing away
<nixternal> 34324324 more to go
<fabo> Riddell: no way for strigi so ? ;)
<Riddell> Lure: patch looks good
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol,  and what d'you need? screenshots or something of the sort?
<Lure> Riddell: I tested only lid close one, as remaining_time is not a pb on my laptop, but I am sure that this fix should help on laptops with remaining_time issues (it is just a workaround)
<Lure> Riddell: what is the probability to get accepted?
<nixternal> one sec
<Riddell> Lure: I'll test and upload and see if it's accepted, it looks small enough to be ok
<Lure> Riddell: I have already commited to kde svn
<ZeroCool> ridell: downloading RC kubuntu...
<nixternal> ryanakca: i have setup https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release as the working page, only to keep /. and digg out of our business...what i usually do, is instead of using edgy, i will use Badger and 5.10..and when release is upon us, i will replace them with Edgy and 6.10
<mhb> nixternal: :o))
<nixternal> otherwise you add something, and some overzealous teenager will find it and digg it ;)
<nixternal> make it one of those "omg kubuntu edgy is being released" type stories
<nixternal> like when michael jackson "USED" to come to town and all the kids would scream and cry...at least thats what i do when kubuntu releases every time
<Riddell> nixternal: clever
<mhb> nixternal: that's too paranoid from my point of view :o) that guy could read this channel's logs as well
<mhb> nixternal: but if people are really like that ... I agree it's better to keep it quiet and hidden
<nixternal> i would think what we say here would be suspect to it, but i haven't seen it yet
<nixternal> mhb: btw that isn't paranoid, that is smart...have you worked within out wiki at all?  now take a /. or a digg to the wiki, now try to work with it
<nixternal> i would rather watch paint dry
<nixternal> s/out/our
<mhb> nixternal: can't you use gobby for such things?
<nixternal> i could, but they don't make a kobby yet ;)
<nixternal> we put the wiki up for everyone to collaborate on..so i would rather use it..however with gobby, i could do all of the markup making it a cut and paste job for mr. JR
<mhb> nixternal: you say it's smart, I say it could slow the work down ... but like I said, when this is the only way it's wise
<Riddell> mateedit is gobby-like for KDE
<nixternal> really
<nixternal> thank you
<nixternal> ya, i should have noted the "gobby-like", there isn't a kde frontend for obby at all..the obby front end i have seen is gobby..which works just fine in kde, as we use it for the uwn
<Riddell> yes, it's a shame they don't use a common protocol
<nixternal> Riddell: would it be easier for you, if i did the markup and everything for the release page?
<Riddell> nixternal: if it was HTML that would be nice yes
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> what CMS does k.org use?
<Riddell> ext3
<Lure> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> the source is in bzr if you want to do it properly, but probably just as easy not to
<ryanakca> nixternal: back. sorry, sounds good
<nixternal> oooh...that would rock Riddell
<Riddell> kubuntu-website product on launchpad
<nixternal> ya, this will make it much easier for you then...as i can just create a patch and send it to you
<ryanakca> nixternal: kk, so how do we work on this? I download a copy and add stuff to it, and then what? we both make a patch of to the original copy?
<nixternal> we will work from the wiki page..im adding the structure now
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> alrighty ryanakca, i have broken the page down a little bit, so it should be easier to follow..if you can think of more stuff to add to it, then go for it, just keep it as brief and punchy as possible https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release
<nixternal> only going to have 4 to 6 small screenshots w/ captions
<ryanakca> nixternal: kk
<ryanakca> nixternal: anything about Kontact or System & Settings new?
<nixternal> System & Settings layout is, but i don't know how "big" that is compared to the stuff like Amarok, KDE, and OOo
<nixternal> you can add it, and we can play with it somehow
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> and, when taking screenshots (ex: adept updater), do we want the whole desktop? or just the window?
<nixternal> whole desktop, 1024x768
* ryanakca checks his resolution...
<nixternal> default layout, no extra icons or anything like that
<mhb> nixternal: isn't it better to do it like http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop ?
<nixternal> for individual programs i will crop them, but i don't follow ubuntu, i follow kde styling via our documentation standards
<mhb> nixternal: sorry for distrubing, but I always preferred their way
<nixternal> because if you look at all of ubuntu's screenshots across the various pages, they don't have a standards whatsoever..they take a snapshot, crop it,a nd drop shaddow it, 
<nixternal> so i could take my screenshot at 1024x768, you do yours at 1280x1024 and so on...if you look at Kubuntu screenies on all the releases, they are from booting into x with 'startx -- -dpi 72'
<ryanakca> nixternal: does adept updater count as an individual program?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> it would be nice to get an image of the notification as well, the little icon
* ryanakca is wondering if he can escape having to create a new user for kicker...
<ryanakca> kk, is the default systray 2 rows or 1?
<nixternal> they must have recently fixed those images on /desktop, because they used to be off
<mhb> nixternal: I don't think standardizing everything is a good idea, though ... sometimes the one approach is better, sometimes the other
<nixternal> well, if you don't then you get images that are 400px wide with image 1, and 410px wide, and the variations in the page look horrible, unless of course you float the images
<nixternal> but we follow standards when it comes to documentation, we mix a little of the Ubuntu stylization with the KDE stylization here
<nixternal> for instance, take a look at Knot1 - Knot3, Beta, and RC pages for edgy..they follow each other, and do not vary by much...now take a look at what happens when you do follow a standard like the EdgyEft/Knot releases for Ubuntu...image wise it is really bad
<mhb> nixternal: I don't want to argue with you too much, after all you're the one who does the work here. I just mentioned that in my (and only my) opinion when you talk about a specific application it's wiser to crop the desktop a bit
<nixternal> oh ya, and we will
<mhb> nixternal: or enlarge the resolution so that it's clear what the application says
<mhb> nixternal: like http://www.ubuntu.com/include/img/applicationsmenu.png
<nixternal> but when you take a screenshot with just the active window, ksnapshot hoses the sizes
<ryanakca> ?
<nixternal> ok, take a snapshot using knsapshot of your entire desktop, and then take a snapshot of the active window, you will notice the variation in sizes
<nixternal> unless that has been fixed and i ahven't noticed it
<nixternal> unless you are using imagemagic and the import function
<nixternal> my problem with not showing an image with what it looks like natively on the desktop is that believe it or not, someone will file a bug with "mine doesn't look like the one on the website" ;)
* ryanakca is finding this all confusing
<ryanakca> lol, yep
<ryanakca> well, the screenshot taking part anywais...
<nixternal> hehe
<ryanakca> so, I take a fullscreen snapshot with imagemagic, 1024x768, and then I send it to you, and you'll crop it?
<nixternal> just attach it to the page
<nixternal> i can grab them from there., or you can send them to me
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> no biggie
<ryanakca> well, I guess I don't have much choice about creating a new user... I've been using a different kicker layout for so long, I forget how k-d-s has it setup :)
<nixternal> heh
* ryanakca mutters and curses under his breath
<ryanakca> I started a new session, but for some reason GNOME was the default under KDM, so I log into gnome, log out... then I'm stuck at a black screen... ctrl-alt-F7 didn't do anything, nor did ctrl-alt-f(1-8)...
* ryanakca pulled the plug :)
<mhb> ryanakca: what if you were under console? alt-f1 didn't work either
<mhb> ?
<ryanakca> mhb: I couldn't get under console...
<mhb> ryanakca: well you've opened and closed a X session ... why not?
<ryanakca> mhb: with kmenu... it did something, but for some reason, the keyboard shortcuts didn't work for me
<nixternal> alt+f7?
<ryanakca> nope...
<nixternal> that returns me out of my blackscreen missery at times
<nixternal> at time
<ryanakca> never used to be like that...
<ryanakca> ooh, fun :)
<ryanakca> System & Settings' Monitor & Display is broken over here...
<mhb> ryanakca: really? Somebody talked about that yesterday
<ryanakca> mhb: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/monanddisp.png
<mhb> exactly that
<mhb> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135725
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135725 in general "Monitor & Display Module can't load" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<ryanakca> do we have it on lp?
<nixternal> interesting someone would post that upstream, when system settings isn't even up stream
<ryanakca> nope :)
<mhb> nixternal: it wasn't me :o)
<nixternal> ryanakca: i believe the issue is some funky python stuff with the python-central
<nixternal> kcmshell displayconfig
<nixternal> you will probably see the python error referring to guidance
<ryanakca> ImportError: No module named displayconfig
<ryanakca> interesting :)
* ryanakca heads off to lp
<mhb> ryanakca: poke me with the LP bug number then, ok? I'll notify the other guy that experienced that
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> ryanakca: i created the bug a month or so back on that
<nixternal> closed it, as it had been fixed
<ryanakca> nixternal: reopen it?
<Tm_T> Hmm, kcontrol doesn't have display settings at all?!
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/62223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Undecided,Fix released]  
<Tm_T> Hmm, I need guidance?
<Tm_T> Funny.
<ryanakca> nixternal: wouldn't it be a good idea to poke someone to update/highten the importance of that bug? (imho... it doesn't look too good when a good portion of your system settings is broken)
<ryanakca> nixternal: I'll work on that Release page tonight... I'm going to go out into the big blue room for a bit :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> the bug doesn't effect everyone...during an update, it didn't do something right for you...it will work itself out ;)
<mhb> ryanakca: the importance is always misleading
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm trying to make someone fix the bug that if unpatched will make ubuntu czech translators a laughing stock of the Czech Linux users but its importance is "Low."
<ryanakca> heh
<nixternal> mhb: link me to the bug please
<mhb> nixternal: it's bug 63325
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63325 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings won't load the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translation in Edgy" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63325
<nixternal> are the translations not complete yet, or are they there, just not being loaded correctly?
<mhb> nixternal: they were completed over a month ago
<mhb> nixternal: but they aren't loaded correctly
<mhb> nixternal: and the defaults (/usr/share/desktop-directories/ files) are totally wrong
<nixternal> ahh
<mhb> nixternal: it wouldn't be that bad if the Keyboard & Mouse button wasn't labeled "Users and Groups"
<nixternal> well it seems Riddell is working on it, so I won't change the status, as i am sure it is already on his todo list
<nixternal> ya i seen that...
<mhb> nixternal: I know, I'm bugging him too much
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> nixternal: it was just an example of how importance is relative
<nixternal> you can be assured he will get it fixed prior to release
<nixternal> oh ya, i think truthfully it should be "medium"
<nixternal> although, only the "severe" or "critical" bugs get looked at first, the rest get worked on as a "first come, first serve" basis usually..but if JR has assigned himself to it, he will get it fixed
<nixternal> im sure he is working on his bugs right now as we speak
<mhb> nixternal: I have trust in him, don't worry
* Mez stretches
<mhb> can someone give me a hint?
<mhb> amaroK displays BROKEN TRANSLATION when he should say "playing..." and Rosetta refuses to accept 3 plural forms (in english there are only 2) ... to what package does it belong?
<nixternal> no clue on that one...but i just noticed that my new RC install just went to either blank screen or screensaver, and showed the big white X on a blackscreen, in otherwords, something is broken..this happens on both of my kubuntu machines too
<mhb> nixternal: that's reported
<nixternal> good deal
<mhb> nixternal: it's the bug 67391
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67391 in kubuntu-meta "Screensaver not working" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67391
<nixternal> wow, that was just reported too
<mhb> Riddell: sorry to bother you once again, can you please notify the right person about the bug 67457 ? I don't know who is responsible for that. It's not as important as the systemsettings bug but still troublesome (amarok is used often, I use it daily myself)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67457 in amarok "amaroK translations in Rosetta - plural forms are broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67457
<mhb> nixternal: what screensaver do you use? maybe you can comment on that screensaver bug so that it will get resolved sooner
<nixternal> don't use one ;)
<nixternal> it is supposed to be shut off
<nixternal> i will work on some bugs here in a few
<mhb> nixternal: ok .o) go for it
<Mez> can someone pastebin me the out put of dpkg -L katapult please?
<Hawkwind> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/175
<Mez> cheers
<mhb> Riddell: good news, I patched the bug 67457, it was not that hard - somehow the plural forms just disappeared from the .po translation file in Rosetta. Can you still poke somebody who can patch the Rosetta file and rebuild the .mo file (since it's past deadline now)? Thank you.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67457 in amarok "amaroK translations in Rosetta - plural forms are broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67457
<Riddell> mhb: just disappeared?
<Riddell> mhb: is this in your translation only?
<mhb> Riddell: I'm not sure, will check ... disappeared = they were in Dapper translation and weren't in Edgy one (and they are in upstream)
<mhb> Riddell: I can't tell exactly how this happened
<Riddell> mhb: it'll be picked up in the next language pack update, so you can close the bug
<mhb> Riddell: that's probably in more than a month
<mhb> Riddell: :oI
<Riddell> not much else can be done there
<mhb> Riddell: the final langpacks have been posted yet?
<Riddell> yes, uploaded just after RC was out
<mhb> Riddell: awww
<mhb> that's no fair :o) it's still a bug but it doesn't get addressed like the other ones :o) (it's a joke)
<mhb> Riddell: should I try to upload the patched file or did you do something with it?
<Riddell> mhb: I've not done anything
<mhb> Riddell: OK, I'll try to upload the file (I hope it'll work, there were some problems with Rosetta shortly before the deadline)
<mhb> Riddell: any progress on the systemsettings bug?
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for advice
<Riddell> mhb: I didn't crack it today, maybe tomorrow (kindae the last chance really)
<mhb> Riddell: can I help in some way? It's important for me
<Riddell> mhb: if you know c++ sure
<mhb> Riddell: well, theoretically I do :o) any advice on where I should look?
<Riddell> mhb: kdelibs 
<Riddell> the patch is in debian/patches
<Tonio__> hey
<mhb> Tonio_: hey Tonio the Second :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: the second of what ?
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm sorry for that stupid question, but I'm hill and really veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery tired, so I don't understan
<Tonio_> +d
<mhb> Tonio_: the second "_" as in "Tonio__" :D
<Tonio_> mhb: ah ! ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<freeflying_> Riddell: how to configure hotkeys in kubuntu?
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<ryanakca> freeflying_: hotkeys in kubuntu?
<freeflying_> ryanakca: or hotkey-setup?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-22
<ryanakca> freeflying_: system settings -> Regional & Languages -> Keyboard Layout 
<ryanakca> Set your keyboard model
<ryanakca> freeflying_: keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<freeflying_> ryanakca: I mean some func key, like Fn+Fx
<Mez> Riddell: just an FYI... I have a couple of patches to put into katapult in main ... fix for bug 48103 and bug 60136
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48103 in katapult "Katapult don't start with swedish localisation" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48103
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60136 in katapult "Katapult doesn't work with Amarok >= 1.4.2" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60136
<Mez> Riddell, I've spoken to tfheen regarding them - he's going to speak to you after I post the patch for the second
<Mez> Riddell: however, the first one's been available for a while (but I only found out about it last week due to it being filed under ubuntu and not showing up in any of my buglists)
<Riddell> Mez: and you think these should get into edgy?
<Riddell> interesting website redesign http://flavio.tordini.org/kubuntu-restyling/
<mhb> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> interesting how it uses gnome icons
<mhb> Riddell: I'm writing just now that it's an interesting idea
<mhb> Riddell: Ken's doing some modification to the website too, right?
<Riddell> yes
<Mez> Riddell: yes I do ... they're pretty important fixes really... 1) it means katapult doesnt work in anything other than english language if not
<Mez> 2) a core catalog doesnt work with the version in edgy
<Riddell> Mez: when will you have the patch posted?
<Mez> in about 10 mins when I've had someone test it ;)
<Mez> unless you want to ?
<Mez> (I dont have access to a linux machine at present)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, pong
<Tonio_> imbrandon: fancy testing the packages for mulmedia stuff ?*
<Mez> anyone fancy testing the fix for amarok/katapult ?
<ryanakca> freeflying_: func key?
<freeflying_> ryanakca: some functions key
<ryanakca> freeflying_: like vol up/down? or something else?
<ryanakca> if something else, no clue :)
<freeflying_> ryanakca: vol up/down
<ryanakca> yeah, you can set it by setting your keyboard model
<imbrandon> Tonio_, sure, cf query
<Mez> Riddell: patch attached to bug 60136
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60136 in katapult "Katapult doesn't work with Amarok >= 1.4.2" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60136
<ryanakca> umm, how do I change my resolution without restarting X or editing my xorg.conf since the Monitor & Display of System Settings is broken?
<ryanakca> bug 62223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223
<ryanakca> anyone mind my editing https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems so that it looks more like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<ryanakca> and removing the fixed bugs from that list?
<Riddell> Mez: got a debdiff against the current katapult?
<nixternal> Riddell: so we are kind of hosed on fixing the release notes?
<Riddell> nixternal: yep
<nixternal> alright...im going to work with jjesse, and from now on, every version# will become an entity. that way there, we can update version numbers w/o working about translation strings
<nixternal> fdoving just showed me 2 spelling mistakes as well in there...that kind of makes me mad that I let that slip through the cracks
<ryanakca> nixternal: hosed on fixing the release notes? *wonders if this applies to the editing I'm doing at the moment*
<nixternal> no no
<nixternal> release notes in the kubuntu-docs package
<ryanakca> kk, phew :)
* ryanakca points to the KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems question above
<nixternal> ryanakca: if you want to help out more with documentation, im sure myself, jjesse, trappist, and robotgeek can put you to work come feisty work
<nixternal> oh btw, if you are interested, jjesse and i will begin work on a "Switching from Windows to Kubuntu" book as well
<ryanakca> oooh, very :)
<nixternal> we will have a guide the will do desktop to desktop migration, but i would like to expand on that and also cover the main applications as well, i.e., Office to OOo or KOffice
<ryanakca> not sure to what extend I can help, but I'd love to help wherever I can
<nixternal> grab the trunk svn from doc repos, follow along in there, learn some docbook and xml if you do't know it already...docbook and xml is very easy
<nixternal> i have kind of expanded in doc work, as I do the Kubuntu docs, now the Edubuntu docs (Handbook mostly) and working with KDE docs and learning the debian.docbook stuff
<ryanakca> kindof like what's that book called... umm... by Marcel Gagne
<ryanakca> "Moving to Linux: Kiss the Blue Screen of Death Goodbye! "
<nixternal> heh, ya, but Kubuntu specific
<ryanakca> kk, comes with a kubuntu live CD I presume?
<ryanakca> XML from what I see, it's sole purpose is to organise information
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> and then we use kde and kubuntu css and xsl templates to make the docs look the way they do
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> ok, wheres the docbook howto/tutorial
<nixternal> http://docbook.org/tdg/en/html/docbook.html
<nixternal> how about the book instead ;)
<ryanakca> *cough* *cough* *hack* *choke* *sputter* *dead*
<nixternal> [18:47:15]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- You have been added to the access list for #ubuntu-colorado with level [10] 
<ryanakca> I thought you said it was simple :)
<nixternal> i wonder if that was by accident?
<ryanakca> the table of contents scares me :)
<ryanakca> lol, no clue...
<nixternal> it is simple, it is as easy as html, especially once you get a grip on the tags
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<nixternal> that link will kind of go over the doc team stuff as well
<ryanakca> ah, well, I'll look at it...
<ryanakca> "Rights are granted by current Documentation Team administrators after some substantial contribution to the project. "  :)
<ryanakca> I guess in mean time, I'll be emailing stuff to you :D
<nixternal> yes
<ryanakca> nixternal: wheres the svn trunk?
<nixternal> easier to mail the doc-list
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> https://docteam.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk i think is the full
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Repository
* ryanakca will probably end up learning DocBook the same way he learned HTML... by example :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: think anybody would mind my editing https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems so that it looks more like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems ?
* nixternal notes that ryanakca is on the LP, which means he has the rights to edit away as well ;)
<ryanakca> nixternal: I think docteam.ubuntu.com is down... "The server at 65.19.178.132 is taking too long to respond."
<nixternal> great, that would be because the italian loco is so massive and popular
<nixternal> it is up
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<ryanakca> nixternal: kubuntu/desktopguide/ ?
<ryanakca> nixternal: and how would I export it? (I've never had to use svn before)
<ryanakca> nixternal: and on Kubuntu/Release, why [[MailTo(foo AT bar DOT guru,foo(at)bar(dot)guru)] ]  instead of [[MailTo(foo AT bar DOT guru)] ] ?
<httpdss> im trying to use keep for backup, the thing is that as destination i select remote:/Backup (which references smb://192.168.xxx.xxx/Backup) ... when trying to backup, log shows error, as if i dont have RW access to that share, but i do have RW access through konqueror... any clue? can someone reproduce this ?...
<DaSkreech> How goes?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: It doesn't.
<DaSkreech> Are you being Fiesty?
<Tm_T> Fiesty?
* DaSkreech grins
<DaSkreech> What s left to be wrapped up for Edgy Release?
<Tm_T> Sorry I lost you, wave a bit so I may notice you in the sand.
<crimsun> DaSkreech: more testing than you can shake Hobbsee's stick at
<DaSkreech> Who's been shaking Hobbsee's stick?
<crimsun> I think...she has?
* Hobbsee shakes her stick menacingly at crimsun and DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Oooh Memory Stick?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ...
* Hobbsee shakes her LONG POINTY STICK OF DOOOOM!!! at DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> How are you Hobbsee? I haven't seen you in like a month
<Hobbsee> that stick.
* DaSkreech covers tender areas and backs off
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: uni'ing, fixing unmet deps, etc
<DaSkreech> Hows Uni? Still mkaing you get up early?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  when i get there :P
* Hobbsee doesnt want to think on how much work she's missed
<Tm_T> Bit OT but this is the way docs should be: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-speakingunix4/?ca=dgr-lnxw07UNIXpart4
<Tm_T> "From the dawn of the electronic age a scant 50 years ago..."
<Lure> why does kontact show News icon, even though knode is not installed by default?
<seaLne> Lure: known feature, was discussed a while ago can't remember what was said tho
<Mez> seaLne, w00 for organising akademy, wheres it going to be (not the city, the venue)
<seaLne> strath.ac.uk
<seaLne> says on the website :)
<seaLne> fancy helping? :)
<seaLne> grrr i was happy kpilot started working again in edgy but it has now removed all my todo and calendar entries :(
<seaLne> it synced them all to my computer and removed them from my treo :(
<seaLne> i have a completly empty cal and todo
<mhb> can somebody explain to me why some KDE icons are in hicolor and other in crystalsvg ... what is the difference?
<seaLne> maybe there aren't crystal icons for them
<mhb> seaLne: well the problem is the crystal icons for them (Konqueror, for instance) resides in hicolor insted of crystalsvg
<mhb> my question is related to the bug 67507 I'm looking at right now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67507 in kdebase "Some image files are missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67507
<mhb> (so many typos in one sentence)
<seaLne> ok, that dosen't sound like what i said
<mhb> seaLne: judging by the look of the icons the Crystal icons have been moved to hicolor, I just don't understand why
<seaLne> sorry not sure
<mhb> seaLne: no problem :o)
<seaLne> i'm currently trying to restore my life to my palm :-/
<seaLne> nixternal: you use a palm don't you?
<marseillai> does someone use smart on kubuntu?
<fdoving> as in the package manager? 
<Lure> seaLne: search in ~/.kde sometimes you find backup files when stuff is lost
<Lure> seaLne: kmail deleted 3800 mails from my imap and I have found them still in disconnected impa folder 
<marseillai> fdoving: yes! it segfault for me
<fdoving> marseillai: i don't have it installed, hang on. installing.
<Lure> imbrandon: how do you package oxygen icons as icon theme? (you gave me once your tar file, but I have misplaced it somewhere... ;-))
<imbrandon> grab it from svn , then get the gen script from kwwii dir ( ken ) and run it
<Lure> imbrandon: thanks
<marseillai> fdoving: it works now but i really don't see why everybody talks about smart ......
<fdoving> marseillai: don't know, might be usable for people that want something that works for both dpkg and rpm distros.
<fdoving> nixternal: ohwell. is the example-contents, kubuntu presentation to be more precise, also totally frozen? 
<fdoving> (is it -doc?) stuff like 'TBD' 'Add some image here..' and everywhere says '6.06'.. 
<fdoving> there is also a spelling mistake in kubuntu-leaflet.png - 'htpp://kubuntu.es' 
<fdoving> I'll make bugreports.
* mhb hopes it's not too late
<fdoving> are the example contents translated? 
<mhb> fdoving: I doubt it, at least in most languages
<fdoving> then there might still be a chance.
<mhb> if such Rosetta translation exists it's not visible on the first few pages
<mhb> "Edgy example-content does not have any strings to be translated through Rosetta. "
<fdoving> :)
<_Sime> fdoving: ping
<fdoving> _Sime: ack.
<_Sime> fdoving: Can i get you to do a "strace -o displayconfig_py.txt displayconfig"? Just run it and cancel it immediately.
<_Sime> fdoving: then I can compare the two traces, working vs non-working.
<fdoving> will do.
<fdoving> uploading. it'll be at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/displayconfig_py.txt in ~2min. slow upload :|
<fdoving> i could gzip it maybe.
<fdoving> _Sime: it is at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/displayconfig_py.txt.gz
<_Sime> thanks.
<_Sime> got it
<_Sime> fdoving: Do you have a file called "python-support.pth" on your system?
<fdoving> hang on, checking. (sorry about the delay)
<fdoving> python-support: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/python-support.pth
<fdoving> python-support: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/python-support.pth
<fdoving> i have two of them.
<_Sime> ok,
<_Sime> fdoving: Which package does "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/iconv_codec.pth" belong to?
<fdoving> python2.4-iconvcodec: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/iconv_codec.pth
<_Sime> fdoving: do you know where that package came from?
<fdoving> hmm.. checking.
<fdoving> Maintainer: Changwoo Ryu <cwryu@debian.org>
<fdoving> Version: 1.1.2-2.2ubuntu1
<fdoving> probably ubuntu somewhere..
<fdoving> it's not in the repos anymore.
<_Sime> fdoving: is it in the edgy repository?
<_Sime> ok
<_Sime> I mean Ah ha!
<_Sime> remove that package and then test displayconfig.
<fdoving> hang on.
<fdoving> wooohooo! :)
<fdoving> _Sime: works. you rock. :)
<_Sime> fdoving: and in kde-system-settings?
<fdoving> ran with kcmshell displayconfig, checking in system settings now.
<_Sime> looks good
<fdoving> works in system settings too.
<fdoving> all guidance modules are now working.
<_Sime> whoohoo!
<_Sime> I hope you didn't need that old package.
<fdoving> probably didn't. I haven't re-installed since hoary. so it's probably just leftovers.
<_Sime> fdoving: thanks for your effort with this. It would not have been possible to track the problem down without those traces.
<fdoving> no problem, you did all the work :)
<_Sime> it was a b*st*rd of a bug too.
<fdoving> sure was.
<_Sime> something to do with shared libraries / modules conflicting.
<fdoving> also, this will probably only happen to people like me, who only update, and never reinstall.
<fdoving> will you add a conflict to the kde-guidance package? 
<_Sime> I don't do any packaging, but yeah, I'll ask someone to add that conflict.
<fdoving> ok :)
<Tonio_> hi*
<_Sime> hi
<fdoving> hi.
<Tonio_> _Sime: your patches finally couldn't go in.... too late
<fdoving> know of any small package using cmake? 
<_Sime> Tonio_: none of them?
<Tonio_> _Sime: no :(
<Tonio_> _Sime: but i've prepared packages for fiesty 
<Tonio_> _Sime: not including the latest but the previous version, so that we can wait for konq segfault to be fixed
<_Sime> Tonio_: will the new patches show up in an update?
<Tonio_> _Sime: hum, hard to say...
<Tonio_> _Sime: with the previous version, we have the segfault issue
<Tonio_> _Sime: with the new patches, issues with 2 drives (which is a very common case)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I think the reasonable way is to consider edgy as it is
<Tonio_> something potentially unstable, and then focus on making fiesty more mature
<Tonio_> _Sime: your patches are an attempt, as was systemsettings in the past
<Tonio_> _Sime: something buggy but promissing, that will become great after 2 versions
<Tonio_> _Sime: that's my feeling about them
<Tonio_> _Sime: but Riddell will decide for updates, not me
<_Sime> ok, thanks.
<Tonio_> hum, I'm thinking about placing a bounty on a konqueror issue
<Tonio_> we have released 4 kubuntu versions without fixing this out.......
<fdoving> what issue is that? 
<Tonio_> fdoving: konqueror sometimes fail to mix kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> fdoving: that results incomplete menus etc.....
<fdoving> aw. not good.
<Tonio_> fdoving: it happens when konqueror is restored in a kde session, or when using preload session
<Tonio_> fdoving: it also happens when opening certain links that open a new window
<Tonio_> fdoving: should be linked to ksettings somehow, bads usage or something I don't know
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm trying to clearly define the bug first, but I think I'l place a bounty for this, because I really want it to be fixed
<Tonio_> the problem is that the way kubuntu defines its settings is different than what other distros do
<Tonio_> [Directories-default] 
<Tonio_> prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/
<Tonio_> this is the way we do in kderc
<Tonio_> fdoving: we can workarround in patching and hardcoding the settings in kdebase, but I don't want that
<fdoving> hardcoding is generally bad.
<fdoving> hmm..
<fdoving> are you aware of a package in the repos using cmake? 
<Tonio_> fdoving: hum... yes :)
<Riddell> strigi
<Tonio_> qcomicbook
<Riddell> kde 4
<fdoving> thanks :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: not sure, if it is cmake or scons, but I think it is cmake
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about kde4 ? :)
<fdoving> i'll get strigi, it's small and nice.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho you have been right not to change the session management in konq....
<Tonio_> Riddell: the 'konqueror fail to load kds' happens very often
<Tonio_> Riddell: all preloaded sessions are failing the settings, resulting incompletes menus
<Tonio_> Riddell: we really need to get that fixed once an for all... I'm tired of workarrounding this issue everytime :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde4 is cmake based ? hehe
<fdoving> it is.
<_Sime> Riddell: have you read the IRC backlog?
<Riddell> _Sime: nope
<_Sime> Riddell: ok, then. Long story short. The kde-guidance package needs a "Conflict: python2.4-iconvcodec" added.
<Riddell> _Sime: is that's what has been causing the fail to load?
<_Sime> Riddell: this solves bug 62223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223
<_Sime> Riddell: this is for that bug where all of the modules fail in k-s-s.
<gnomefreak> should konq show an icon when a hd is mounted that is ext3?
<Riddell> _Sime: do you know why it causes module to fail to load, and do you know why people have it installed?
<_Sime> Riddell: iconvcodec is an old package no longer in the repo.
<_Sime> Riddell: It contains a binary python module which gets read (for some reason) when Python starts up and runs the "site" module.
<_Sime> Riddell: when python is embedded, the site module would fail thanks to iconvcodec.
<_Sime> Riddell: I don't know why exactly iconvcodec would fail when embedded.
<_Sime> Riddell: but since it isn't even in the repo anymore, I consider the solution found. => remove that package.
<fdoving> it was in universe until dapper.
<fdoving> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=iconvcodec&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Tonio_> fdoving: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kfm-devel&m=113517859227122&w=2
<Tonio_> fdoving: could be a patch for our bug !
<fdoving> nice :)
<fdoving> compile & test then :)
<Riddell> _Sime: sounds good, I'll upload the change
<gnomefreak> fdoving: are you busy atm?
<fdoving> Riddell: there is also bug 67527 67530 67537 if a change is possible before release. (not very very important, but first impression can be improved)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67527 in example-content "[edgy]  spelling mistake in kubuntu-leaflet.png" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67527
<fdoving> gnomefreak: not very much. no.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: care to help someone with konq, krusader, bleh kde apps that are not viewing his filesystem ( /etc/  /boot/ and the rest)
<fdoving> gnomefreak: sure. where? 
<gnomefreak> nautilus shows them if he chooses show hidden
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<Riddell> mhb: hicolour is the fallback icon theme recognised by all freedesktop.org desktops, application icons go in there so they can be found by gnome and others
<Riddell> mhb: send me a patch to ktip if you want and I'll commit it in KDE's SVN
<Riddell> ryanakca: please do tidy up KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems if you havn't already
<ryanakca> Riddell: already done
<mhb> Riddell: what is the fastest way to rebuild kdelibs? dpkg-buildpackage every time?
<Riddell> mhb: debuild (== dpkg-buildpackage with a few extra checks)  and debuild -nc after the first time which doesn't run make clean
<fdoving> mhb: i can only second your suggestion to include 'kdict' on the cd, i started it yesterday when talking to you about it, and i still have it running, I use it too :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: kubuntu/desktopguide/ ?
<ryanakca> nixternal: and how would I export it? (I've never had to use svn before)
<ryanakca> nevermind the last question :)
<mhb> Riddell: the systemsettings bug is a tough one
<Riddell> certainly is
<mhb> Riddell: the only key.value() if (key.data() == "X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain") it prints is "desktop_kdelibs" ... I can't find that line anywhere
<Riddell> mhb: I'm not sure what you're doing
<mhb> Riddell: sorry ... if (QString(key.data()) == "X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain") { and then I print out key.data() an val.data() through qDebug()
<Riddell> mhb: what program are you running to test it?
<mhb> Riddell: none ... it's probably not the best way but I just recompiled the code with some qDebug() lines added and then watch what systemsettings say
<Riddell> mhb: well systemsettings is special because it uses kbuildsycoca
<Riddell> you could try running kbuildsycoca and see what happens
<mhb> Riddell: so what program does open the .directory files?
<mhb> Riddell: both strace and my primitive qDebug() lines indicate that it's not systemsettings itself
<mhb> Riddell: is it kbuildsysoca?
<Riddell> mhb: they're cached by kbuildsycoca and system settings just reads the cache
<mhb> Riddell: thanks, strace confirms that ... but the code in kconfigbacked.cpp applies for kbuildsycoca too, right?
<mhb> Riddell: or not?
<Riddell> it /should/ do, but it may not
<mhb> Riddell: it looks like it doesn't for some files
<mhb> Riddell: which may be the trouble
<mhb> Riddell: any idea why it shows so many "desktop_kdelibs" ? http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/215260
<Riddell> mhb: try adding the name of the .desktop file it's reading to the debug output
<mhb> ok
<Riddell> mhb: by the way it's faster just to run make && sudo make install in obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kdecore
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<fdoving> hmm.. what package introduces /.hidden ? 
<fdoving> the .hidden file in /
<Riddell> kubuntu-default-settings
<fdoving> so non-kde-ubuntu doesn't have it? 
<fdoving> it's not very compatible with using firefox. in firefox, when you select what application you want to use to open a certain filetype, you'll have to browse to find the binary. With /usr hidden users get stuck and give up.
<abattoir> Riddell: any idea when the next set of daily cds would be built?
<Riddell> abattoir: tomorrow I'd guess
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, thanks
<mhb> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/215317
<mhb> fdoving: my Firefox simply ignores the .hidden file and displays them all :o)
<mhb> fdoving: can't tell why, though
<imbrandon_> probab le becouse thats a feature of gnome and kde , ff uses pure gtk iirc
<imbrandon_> it just LOOKS like a gnome dialog
<mhb> Riddell: I should probably call it with "--no-incremental"
<mhb> Riddell: when I do it enters the gettextDomain for the problematic files
<fdoving> mhb: my firefox displays everything too. but on a clean edgy install the directories are hidden.
<fdoving> don't know where firefox gets its show/hide hidden files settings from.
<marseillai> fdoving: you are talking about directories in /
<marseillai> ?
<fdoving> mhb: just found out you can rightclick and select 'show hidden files' in the firefox file dialog.
<fdoving> marseillai: yes.
<marseillai> fdoving: takes a look at /.hidden and it's not firefox but every applications! :)
<fdoving> marseillai: i know this. but there should be a option to 'show hidden files' easily. and there is. but it's just not very clear, nor easy to find (for me atleast).
<mhb> Riddell: I can't do it by myself :o) but I really really hope you'll fix it somehow ... imagine what would reviewers say about Kubuntu when instead of "Keyboard & Mouse" there was "Users & Groups"
<mhb> Riddell: and that's what'll happen to us even though we can't do anything as translators
<Riddell> mhb: I /think/ I've got it
<Riddell> it'll take a wee while to tidy it up and compile it then I'll need you to test
<Riddell> mhb: actually, could you try it as it is with http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kconfigbackend.cpp
<mhb> right away
<mhb> some weird error
<Riddell> what's that?
<mhb> Riddell: a load of warnings and then make[4] : *** [libkdecore_la.all_cpp.lo]  Error 1
<Riddell> mhb: during compile?
<mhb> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> mhb: try again with new http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kconfigbackend.cpp
<nixternal> everything ok in the world of kubuntu this fine sunday?
<Riddell> it will be if mhb says I've fixed this problem
<mhb> Riddell: it continues compiling now
<Riddell> a good sign
<mhb> Riddell: is there already a Riddell fan club? If so I might consider to join later today
<Riddell> wait until you've tested if this works yet
* abattoir thought this channel was that
<nixternal> oh lord, the ubuntu fan clab created Ubuntu thongs, I sure hope that I don't see Riddell thongs ;)
<abattoir> lol
<mhb> nixternal: great idea
* nixternal parts
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> i made some killer chili last night, literally
<Tm_T> Who died?
<abattoir> Scott Tenorman ;)
<nixternal> i did
<marsport> hi!
<Riddell> mhb: how's it going?
<marsport> Riddell: i'm trying to upgrade my dapper to edgy and it wants remove kubuntu-desktop don't you want to see what says dist-upgrade?
<Riddell> hi marsport 
<Riddell> marsport: it's a known problem, nothing we can do about it alas
<mhb> Riddell: finishing install any minute now
<nixternal> i go ahead and remove it, and once the install is complete, i just reinstall it..only way to make it happy right now
<nixternal> i did the same with the "apt-get autoremove"
<marsport> Riddell: oki so i wait to upgrade or i do it? then i install kubuntu-desktop ?
* nixternal goes back to auto racing on tv
<abattoir> nixternal: F1 by any chance? or IRL ?
<nixternal> nascar ;)
<nixternal> i watched f1 earlier
<nixternal> irl is done for the season
<abattoir> heh, just had a discussion about that now :P, enjoy the race
<abattoir> oh
<marsport> Riddell: should i upgrade or should i wait for a fix?
<mhb> :O((
<mhb> Riddell: not yet
<Riddell> mhb: upgrade
<Riddell> mhb: what happened?
<mhb> Riddell: nothing ... make install went ok, rebuilt --no-incremental ksycoca and then run systemsettings ... no effect
<Riddell> mhb: what's your problem string again?
<Riddell> an example you know is wrong but should work
<Riddell> Name=Keyboard & Mouse] 
<Riddell> Name[cs] =Uivatel a skupiny
<Riddell> ?
<mhb> yes
<mhb> that's the most painful one
<Riddell> what does this give you?
<Riddell> strings  /usr/share/locale-langpack/cs/LC_MESSAGES/desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo | grep Keyboard
<mhb> (in the .mo file is Name=Klvesnice & my)
<mhb> Name=Keyboard & Mouse
<mhb> (the translated string in the .mo file is Name=Klvesnice & my)
<Riddell> if you do..
<Riddell> touch /usr/share/locale-langpack/cs/LC_MESSAGES/desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca 2>&1 | less
<Riddell> what does it give as debug output for desktop_kde-systemsettings?
<mhb> should I only touch it?
<Riddell> sorry
<Riddell> touch /usr/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-keyboardmouse.directory
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca 2>&1 | less
<mhb> I'll pastebin it, one moment
<mhb> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/215555 should be it
<Riddell> mhb: try adding this to the kdecore directory
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/klocale.cpp
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/klocale.h
<marseillai> Riddell: i've not understood. This bug can not be solve so i can upgrade now? or it'll be solve before release and i should wait?
<Riddell> marseillai: it won't be resolved, you should do dist-upgrade then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marseillai> oki thanks riddell
<Riddell> mhb: progress?
<mhb> Riddell: make installing
* Riddell waits nervously
<mhb> sorry .o) can't speed it up
<mhb> Riddell: rebuilding sycoca
<mhb> Y A Y!
<Riddell> :)
<mhb> Riddell: Keyboard& Mouse translated correctly
<mhb> Riddell: User Management and Monitor & Display keep untranslated but that's nothing important
<mhb> Riddell: other stuff is OK
* mhb always knew Riddell's the greatest!
<Riddell> why are they untranslated?
<mhb> Riddell: not sure ... I'll check
<mhb> Riddell: maybe they aren't translated in the .mo file, I dunno
<Riddell> hmm, no desktop_guidance in the langpacks
<mhb> desktop-guidancce present, though
<mhb> don't tell me it's a typo :o))
<Riddell> hmmm
<mhb> translated in desktop-guidance
<Riddell> yes, wonder how that happened
<Riddell> oh well, not much can be done about it now
<mhb> Riddell: can't we fix this in the next langpack release?
<Riddell> it needs fixed in the kde-guidance package
<mhb> Riddell: too late for that?
<Riddell> dunno, I might upload and see if it's accepted
<Riddell> mhb: actually could you report a bug for that
<mhb> Riddell: sure
<mhb> Riddell: remember the amarok bug from yesterday?
<Riddell> which?
<mhb> Riddell: it gets more complicated than I originally thought
<mhb> Riddell: bug 67457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67457 in amarok "amaroK translations in Rosetta - plural forms are broken" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67457
<mhb> Riddell: actually it's most probably a duplicate of the bug 46982 as Caroline Ford suggested
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<mhb> Riddell: which means Rosetta refuses to accept a .po definition of the plural form
<mhb> Riddell: in just this single package, which is so strange
<mhb> Riddell: bug 67614
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67614 in kde-guidance "kde-guidance desktop .mo file can not be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67614
<orkid__> the daily d-i hd-media image for i386 doesn't find the RC i386 desktop iso in its media scan. How come?
<Riddell> hd-media?
<orkid__> debian installer image for hd-media (you get an iso, boot the image, scand the HD, and it finds the iso and installs from there)
<Riddell> never heard of it
<Riddell> not sure why it would be looking for the desktop iso though
<orkid__> i've done debian net installs this way, maybe i need a different boot image.
<mhb> Riddell: I'm going to sleep now ... thanks for everything
<Riddell> mhb: thanks for testing
<mhb> Riddell: that was really nothing
<mhb> Riddell: poke me anytime you need anything done that I am able to do
<Riddell> well solid ISO testing from tomorrow until thursday
<mhb> Riddell: OK, will do at least until I hit the bandwidth limit.
<Riddell> rsync is your friend
<mhb> Riddell: sure
<mhb> good night all and thank you for the great work!
<Lure> Riddell: my first discussion proposal: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/feisty-networking-kubuntu
<Riddell> cool
<mhb> Lure: you might know it ... has some tray network monitor a la knemo been discussed earlier?
<Lure> mhb: yes, knemo was, but was rejected at that tim e(dapper) due to high load - this is now fixed though
<Lure> mhb: but there is duplication with knetworkmanager for wireless
<mhb> Lure: yes, I agree
<mhb> Lure: there are other places where it could be modified to fit more into Kubuntu
<Riddell> ok, kdelibs, guidance and katapult all uploaded
<Riddell> and with those in I think I'm all happy with Edgy
<Lure> Riddell: yep, lot's of pressure for you in last days... - but Edgy with not be edgy at all (at least for Kubuntu)
<mhb> Lure: if you could add this application/feature to the spec and discuss it there I'd be glad
<Lure> mhb: I will probably start a Wiki page so that we can capture feedback from all interested parties easier
<mhb> Lure: great idea
<Riddell> Lure: are you able to rename the spec to kubuntu-feisty-networking?  nice to have it namespaced like that
<Lure> Riddell: will try
* Riddell goes out
<Lure> Riddell: done: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-feisty-networking
<fdoving> Riddell: what do you use to edit the kdebase patches? 'cdbs-edit-patch patchname' always wants to add a .patch extension.
<fdoving> dpatch-edit-patch wants .dpatch extension.
<mhb> Has Kubuntu DVD improving been discussed before?
<Lure> fdoving: I use cdbs, but I rename to .diff (which is mostly used in kde)
<Lure> mhb: in what direction?
<fdoving> Lure: so, when you need to edit an existing patch, you rename to '.patch' again, and use cdbs-edit-patch patchname ? 
<Lure> fdoving: yes 
<fdoving> i'll make a cdbs-edit-diff copy of cdbs-edit-patch and s/patch/diff/g in it.
<Lure> fdoving: good idea - maybe we should add it to cdbs - I will do my script
<Lure> for now
<fdoving> Lure: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/cdbs-edit-diff if you want it.
<Lure> fdoving: thanks
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: You around by chance ?
<mhb> Lure: well, now that I think of it, it'd be probably quite hard ... well making DVDs more than just Desktop CD + extra packages ... at least modifying the installer so that you can choose some extra packages from the DVD like localisation, developer tools&header files and so on
<jjesse> hello :)
<Lure> mhb: right, partiuclarly with live cd
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: When you see this, will you try an update with the src repos of SoS and see if the error(s) are fixed for you now please
<mhb> Lure: it would still be worth it, though ... sooner or later we'll experience the final shift from cds->dvds 
<ryanakca> umm... is this normal? "/etc/inittab: No such file or directory"      I have a feeling that's why my VT's don't show up/why I can't access them or change back and forth between X sessions, or between X sessions and VT...
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: Can you change between VT's while outside of X ?
<ryanakca> Hawkwind: I can't even get out of X...
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: I've had this problem in the past and the fix was that in the xorg.conf file the wrong keyboard layout was listed. Instead of en_US it had en_GB or something similar
<ryanakca> ctrl-alt-backspace simply returns me to kdm...
<ryanakca> kk
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: You don't have an /etc/inittab at all ?
<ryanakca> and where's my inittab file?
<Lure> mhb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyNetworking - please contribute additonal ideas
<ryanakca> nope :(
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/180
<fdoving> ryanakca: upstart doesn't need inittab. :)
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: That's mine, and you're right, it definitely belongs in /etc
<Hawkwind> Ohhhhhh
<ryanakca> no?
<ryanakca> ah :)
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: yeah im here now
<Hawkwind> fdoving: What does it use instead ?  Seeings how inittab is where you change your runlevel in most distros
<fdoving> ryanakca: my clean install of edgy does not have /etc/inittab
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Try an update for me please and see if the src stuff is fixed
<fdoving> Hawkwind: runlevels are so 70s :)
<gnomefreak> ok let me re enable it
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Hah.  I hate a GUI login, I have to boot to CLI or I go insane :)
<fdoving> Hawkwind: 'cd /etc/even.d;ls' play :)
<fdoving> it's in /etc/even.d/rc-default more precisely.
<fdoving> it honours /etc/inittab if it's there.. but it doesn't fail if it's not.
<gnomefreak> ok its running ill elt you know
<fdoving> Hawkwind: also, you should not change runlevel to disable graphical login. you should remove the kdm links from the init.d dirs. 'update-rc.d -f kdm remove' to get it back, 'update-rc.d kdm defaults'
<fdoving> s/init.d/rc?.d/
<Hawkwind> fdoving: I actually learned that the other day when you told bLaZeD about it as I didn't know any differently coming from Mandriva :)
<marseillai> Riddell: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't work problem with X dependance. And acpi and acpid configuration failed
<fdoving> marseillai: i have a experimental upgrade script you can try. i'm currently testing in chroots.
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: its good ty
<fdoving> you'll have to wait till this test i'm currently doing is finished. don't want to break your kubuntu.
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Awesome.  Many thanks for testing.  I've been fighting it for over an hour
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Come to find out, my script was missing a simple . on one line :(
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: use a texteditor with a debugger?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Hah yeah.  Frustrating once you find out it was something so darn simple
<ryanakca> Hawkwind: where's the keyboard map for console set again? /etc/?
<gnomefreak> not that they work all the great at times but maybe help some for little things
<fdoving> marseillai: what is the error you get? can you pastebin it? 
<fdoving> ryanakca: 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-data' iirc.
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: Should be in your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> ha i fixed minefield :)
<ryanakca> Hawkwind: yes, but doesn't it need to be the same for console and xorg? or were you talking about something else?
<Hawkwind> ryanakca: Though that might not be the problem you're having.  I always had this problem in Mandriva
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: What are you running minefield on ?
<fdoving> ryanakca: 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-setup' actually.
<gnomefreak> edgy ;)
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: when i go unstable i make the best of it
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Hah, I'd say so
<Hawkwind> I'm running minefield on my Windows laptop.  It runs quite well
* gnomefreak next job is to run thunderbird 3 but i need to find a few things first that i cant do without
<ryanakca> fdoving: is a bunch of output simmilar to "WARNING: Undefined kernel key code for 236" normal?
<fdoving> ryanakca: i haven't experienced that, no.
<fdoving> marseillai: still having issues upgrading? 
<marseillai> fdoving: i've now my X back
<marseillai> and finish upgrading
<fdoving> ok :)
<marseillai> but kubuntu-desktop, acpi and acpid still don't want to configure fdoving 
<fdoving> marseillai: do you have error messages? can you pastebin them? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ? 
<Lure> another spec for uds-mtv: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-feisty-laptop
* fdoving subscribes.
<marsport> fdoving: http://pastebin.ca/215922
<marsport> Riddell: upgrading causes a problem with acpid so i can't configure kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> apt-get -f install
<Riddell> ?
<fdoving> marsport: can you try to run '/var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.postinst' what does it say? 
<marsport> Riddell: nothing
<fdoving> marsport: nevermind, don't need to do that. it's the init script that fails. somehow.
<marsport> fdoving: i gave you in pv the result of /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.postinst
<fdoving> marsport: 'apt-get --purge remove acpid;apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' 
<marsport> works fine fdoving
<marsport> fdoving: thanks a lot
<fdoving> no problem :)
<marsport> fdoving: to be able to finish my upgrade i've have to install xorg, and every python packages
<fdoving> marsport: xserver-xorg ? 
<fdoving> i'm aware of the python packages. 
<fdoving> and upgrading from dapper to edgy is not a trival task.
<fdoving> I'm working on a script to do it (hopefully) less painfull.
<marsport> fdoving: xserver-xorg and xorg
<fdoving> ok, thanks.
<marsport> fdoving: it seems that the problem was with the names of driver wich changes
<fdoving> I have focused on getting kubuntu-desktop installing cleanly so far.
<marsport> so now! time to sleep! have 5 hours to sleep
<fdoving> yeah.. me too.. soon. :)
<gnomefreak> does anyone know since kdevelop3-data was pulled from repos that kdevelop-data will work with kdevelop3?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-15
<hads> Hey all, I just discovered a bug in Dolphin that may trap quite a few people. Confirmed by someone else in #kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<hads> To reproduce; in a directory with a large number of subdirs, scroll down past the first 'page' and then try to drag a subdir to a different subdir. The information pane reports the drop target which would be on the first 'page' and the drop goes to the incorrect subdir.
<gnomefreak> file a bug it will attract more people
<hads> Sure, I was just being lazy.
<nosrednaekim> actually, I find it will default to the top folder viewable
<nosrednaekim> (and not go off the default)
<hads> nosrednaekim: Interesting, here it seems to follow the pattern of where the folder icon would be on the first page of results.
<hads> nosrednaekim: #152788 in case you're interested.
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> bug 152788
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152788 in dolphin "Dolphin drag and drop targets wrong directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152788
<nosrednaekim> hads: if you go to #ubuntu+1 you might find more people to confirm it.
<hads> Sure
<maybebaby> has anyone got kde4 beta running on current gutsy?  the instructions from #kubuntu don't work
<maybebaby> would love to give it a try
<nosrednaekim> maybebaby: they worked for me... where did it fail for you?
<maybebaby> kdebase-workspace didn't install
<nosrednaekim> what is the error?
<nosrednaekim> I heard that complaint before..
<maybebaby> regular unmet dependencies
<nosrednaekim> which are..
<maybebaby> you want me to list them here?
<nosrednaekim> !paste | maybebaby here would do
<ubotu> maybebaby here would do: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maybebaby> kde4base and related
<maybebaby> regardless its circular and unresolvable
<maybebaby> to the person seeking thunderbird, you can just download the tar file from their site and run it locally
<maybebaby> it will work fine
<nosrednaekim> maybebaby: wrong channel..
<nosrednaekim> maybebaby: report a bug.
<maybebaby> meh
<maybebaby> i ain't helping shit
<maybebaby> thx
* DaSkreech sighs
* nosrednaekim yawns
<nosrednaekim> I have to get to learning packaging
<nosrednaekim> my dad and bro made a nice little program that they want in ubuntu...
<rrittenhouse> I won a book  - "Foundations of Qt Development" (by Apress) - I am not a KDE guy but im wondering if anybody here would happen to have another book to trade for it...? Maybe a GTK book or Python.. something more suited for me.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<_StefanS_> morning
<DaSkreech> hi
<buz> mhh plasma links against libkdefx.so.5 but installed is .4
<buz> and kde4's kstartupconfig crashes because of an undefined symbol
<buz> allee: you have a latitude d830 right?
<doc__> hi there
<Tm_T> hello hello
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested 3.5.8 packages this we and I noticed a few issues with desktop files
<Tonio_> Riddell: there are some in Settings in kmenu, should be systemsettings only
<Tonio_> Riddell: also desktop sharing misses in systemsettings, and kbuildsyscoca compains with dirfilterplugin
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have patches for those, is that too late for upload ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a matter of desktop files so there shouldn't be any problem
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if you're really really quick...
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: uploads in about 2 hours, is that okay ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you approve them ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: um, perhaps.
<Hobbsee> it should be OK, i guess.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: was a bit late for a kde change, a new upstream version upload always needs polishing........ that's the problem
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll do as quick as I can
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ok, please get to it asap
<Hobbsee> then we'll judge it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll ping you once uploaded
<Hobbsee> ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also include a patch by fdoving for kdeject, fixes a bug while unmounting 2 usb keys plugged simultaneously
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> _StefanS_: did you have a patch?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope, didn't get it work correctly
<Riddell> ok, thanks for trying
<_StefanS_> no problem
<Hobbsee> oh, darned buildprep patches.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: am i better off, at this point, pulling hte buildprep patches out, adn getting it to rerun the autohell, or fixing the buildprep patch?
<Hobbsee> Patch 98_buildprep.diff does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<Hobbsee> make: *** [reverse-patches]  Error 1
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I never include buildprep
<Riddell> patches that is
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you did this merge...
<Hobbsee> but, OK
<Riddell> must have slipped in somehow :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I'll upload kde-systemsettings, kdebase, kdenetwork and konq-plugins, in case you're working on some of those
* Hobbsee reruns autohell
<Hobbsee> gah, wtf?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm not
<Tonio_> Riddell: super
* mhb pokes Riddell 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: everything-s been uploaded
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kdebase, kdenetwork, kde-systemsettings and konq-plugins
<mhb> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey mhb ;)
<mhb> Riddell: did you get my PMs about the websitey thing?
<mhb> I have to go to school now, see you in the evening
<Tm_T> have fun
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you need details to get them approved, plrease ping me :)
<Hobbsee> argh.  why does this hate me?
<Hobbsee> /bin/bash: /tmp/buildd/konversation-1.0.1/./configure: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> make[1] : *** [config.status]  Error 127
<Hobbsee> make[1] : Leaving directory `/tmp/buildd/konversation-1.0.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<Hobbsee> make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-build]  Error 2
<Hobbsee> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<Hobbsee> removed the build patch thing, but autotools-dev is a build dep - i've forgottne what else i need to do?
<Hobbsee> or do i need automake?
<Hobbsee> or autoconf?
* Hobbsee tries with autoconf
<Riddell> Hobbsee: automake and autoconf I expect are needed
<Riddell> run buildprep
<Hobbsee> i cant seem to run buildprep - i get binary changes to files, cant upload
<Riddell> which files?
<Hobbsee> the .po files
<Hobbsee> ah, now it's working
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is there an easy way to change the splash in OOo ? maybe it should read kubuntu, instead of ubuntu (?=
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I believe it's fixed, one splash for all
<Riddell> it really shouldn't say "ubuntu" though, at least not as branding
<_StefanS_> exactly my point..
<_StefanS_> but its not a big thing :)
<_StefanS_> just nitpicking i guess
<Riddell> it goes against our branding for derivatives policy
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so it should be amended?
<_StefanS_> changed I mean.
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: not this close to release..
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: nah guess not
* Jucato waves to people around and around and around
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Jucato> Tm_T: pay attention to your lecture!
<Tm_T> no!
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> hey _StefanS_
<bddebian> Heya
<pradeepto> Hi.
<Jucato> hello
<Jucato> (belated boo! bddebian)
<pradeepto> Does Kubuntu Gutsy have Enterprise KDEPIM?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> !info kdepim gutsy
<ubotu> kdepim: Personal Information Management apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 27 kB, installed size 68 kB
<pradeepto> cool thanks, just want to check on the status of ent kdepim on gutsy.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: did you want to proofread my answers?
<bddebian> heh, hi Jucato
<Jucato> Hobbsee: um.. huh? wha?
* Jucato is out of it. slightly sick.. just slightly
<Hobbsee> Jucato: magazine article
<Hobbsee> Jucato: asked nixternal and i questions
<Jucato> aaah hm... I 'd love to. but I'm a bit um... mental right now :)
* Jucato lacks medication.. trying not to take meds
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Jucato> cleaned my room. got rid of the dust. triggered my asthma in the process
* Jucato should be sleeping... 
<Hobbsee> urgh
<Hobbsee> sleep, then!
<Jucato> I.. can't... addicted... to IRC...
<manchicke1> heh
<manchicke1> Morning all.
<manchicke1> What an incredible weekend.
<Jucato> moin manchicke1
<Jucato> glad you had an incredible one :)
<Hobbsee> hiya manchicken
<Hobbsee> manchicken: please dont tell me you have anything to push for adept.
<manchicken> No.
<manchicken> I'm unable to hack at the moment.
<manchicken> I'm stranded in win32.
<manchicken> :'(
<manchicken> My system76 hasn't come back from its repairs yet.
<manchicken> Though they definitely found the problem.
<manchicken> The guy explained it to me.  The wire for the backlight was too close to the hinges and got rubbed away as the hinge moved.
<manchicken> He said that that wire is normally not near the hinge.
<manchicken> So I'm just waiting for my baby to come home.
<n8k99> Jucato: you know there are twelve step programs for your IRC addiction
<Hobbsee> hm, i think i need one :P
<Jucato> n8k99: actually I only need 1. and had an overdose of that for the past days... and it's actually working....
<n8k99> they meet round the clock in #IRC-Anonymous
<n8k99> hehe
<Jucato> (hence my unusual silence in #kubuntu and #kde)
<manchicken> n8k99: Nice.
<Jucato> (relatively silent)
* n8k99 did notice that #kubuntu was quiet this weekend
<Jucato> Hobbsee: deal with annoying/idiot users the whole day for 1 week, I assure you, you will be cured :)
<Jucato> (in IRC support I mean)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<fdoving> Tonio_: is that the don't-refresh-kdesktop patch? don't you think it's an evil workaround?
<Tonio_> fdoving: not that much honnestly
<Hobbsee> aww drat.  you cant make katapult open hidden directories
<Tonio_> fdoving: it is just a matter of seconds
<Tonio_> fdoving: the desktop takes 1 more second to refresh, but at least you can unmount your devices, which is more important imho
<manchicken> Tonio_: Wuddup:?
<Tonio_> hey manchicken :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: true. :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: :)
<Riddell> davmor2: what do you think of this as a workaround? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/displayconfig-restore.py
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/displayconfig.diff
<davmor2> Riddell sorry afk
<davmor2> I am going to be trying out the FC of Kubuntu as soon as it is out so I shall put it to the test for your then okay?
<seele> Riddell: is it possible to call in to a UDS session if you're not there?
<Hobbsee> seele: yeah
<Hobbsee> seele: was in sevilla
<seele> Hobbsee: ok thanks
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: do you have any more uploads at all?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: was that your last kubuntu-docs uplaod?
<davmor2> Riddell: what's the .diff file for?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's okay forme
<nixternal> Hobbsee: yes on kubuntu-docs
<Hobbsee> nixternal: good
<nixternal> there is a new kvkbd if we want it
<nixternal> I could do a quick package of it
<Hobbsee> no
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> unless there's anything really interestnig that it fixes
<nixternal> it is a bug fix
<nixternal> 0.4.6 - bugfix when started without x running. Confirm working with KDM and --loginhelper option passed (tested in kubuntu)
<jpatrick> moin
<jpatrick> anyone having problems with their @kubuntu.org mail?
<nixternal> jpatrick: oh ya, I was supposed to tell you
<nixternal> the reason you are having problems is because you have created a loop with your preferred email addy in LP
<nixternal> you need to change it to something other than @kubuntu.org or @ubuntu.com
<nixternal> you need to change it to your forward address
<nixternal> it happened to me the other day, and they told me to tell you to do the same
<jpatrick> nixternal: I have my gmail address there too
<nixternal> is it set as preferred?
<jpatrick> nop, opps
<nixternal> it has to be set now...changes they made recently, even though they say no, caused it
<Hobbsee> it's been long possible to break that way
<nixternal> because for over a year, I had my preferred set to @ubuntu.com and never once had a problem
<jpatrick> was kinda wondering why everyone on the mailing lists appeared to have died..
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Hobbsee: do we have any show stoppers, or any mission critical bugs that need to be worked out?
<Hobbsee> dont think so, but havent checked teh final buglist
<fdoving> will strigi be on or off by default?
<Hobbsee> off
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> i have tested beagle lately.
<fdoving> with kerry.
<fdoving> and it's much more reliable, faster and the index size is 10% of what strigi managed to make.
<jpatrick> fdoving: I think kerry's no longer developed
<fdoving> looks finished to me :)
<fdoving> http://cia.vc/stats/project/kde/kerry/
<fdoving> looks like there is some activity.
<mhb> good evening
<Tonio_> Riddell: any chance that my today's upoload are accepted  ?
<Lure> Riddell: didn't we have blue splashes for openoffice before?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think they were already
<Lure> Tonio_: at least I have seen announcements on gutsy-changes
<Tonio_> Lure: super thanks
<Tonio_> ureI didn't receive the emails yet....
<Tonio_> Lure: i may have a problem as I didn't receive any email on gutsy-changes since yesterady
<Lure> Tonio_: I use rss feed
<Tonio_> Lure: hum okay, maybe that's a bit better
<nixternal> ahh, we are back to the browness for oo.o
<nixternal> :(
<nixternal> the blue splash was the only reason I ever opened it :)
* nixternal goes back to figuring out how to pop() out stuff from the middle of a vector
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<mhb> nixternal: could you please find & apply the patches anytime soon?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, when is kde4-beta3 going to be released
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: its in the repos for gutsy already
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: check kubuntu.org for instructions, although they are for beta2
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: does that mean I need to upgrade to gutsy
<CPrgmSwR2> or how do I download beta3?
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: well have you enabled feisty backports?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: ok, do a sudo apt-cache search 'KDE 4' and see if you have beta 3 there (3.94)
<CPrgmSwR2> Thats odd nothing with beta shows up
<CPrgmSwR2> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main universe multiverse restricted <-- this enables feisty--backports right?
<_StefanS_> yep should do the trick
<CPrgmSwR2> I have beta2 installed
<_StefanS_> have you tried to dist-upgrade?
<CPrgmSwR2> What is the repository for gutsy
<_StefanS_> I mean, do you have the latest packages
<CPrgmSwR2> I should the icon doesn't show anything out of date
<_StefanS_> its in the universe repo
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to tell if thats enabled?
<_StefanS_> you should just upgrade to gutsy, its very stable and you get kde 3.5.8 aswell
<CPrgmSwR2> okay what is the repository for gutsy
<emonkey> I can confirm that
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: just search and replace feisty for gutsy in your sources.list
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: I guess the official way is to use update-manager(?) or something
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: i just did a sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade afterwards
<emonkey> yes... here are further informations: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/RC/Kubuntu
<emonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<CPrgmSwR2> it would be neat if there was a script to replace gusty with fiesty so you just type changedist gutsty
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: go with the official way of upgrading
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: well you would only need that command every 6 months ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> um... this doesn't work update-manager -d
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: did you install update-manager first?
<CPrgmSwR2> no
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: you probably should do that
<CPrgmSwR2> sorry I am new to kubuntu
<_StefanS_> thats ok
<_StefanS_> use the commandline or adept; manage packages
<CPrgmSwR2> sudo apt-get update-manager
<CPrgmSwR2> what is wrong with that line
<_StefanS_> sudo apt-get install update-manager
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh
<_StefanS_> you need to specify an action.
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: lets go to #kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: devel is not really the place to discuss this
<CPrgmSwR2> thats fine
<Riddell> davmor2: pong
<Riddell> Tonio_: I accepted them hours ago
<davmor2> Riddell: what's the .diff file for?
<davmor2> Riddell: nearly testing time too
<Riddell> davmor2: for applying to /usr//share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-restore.py
<davmor2> ah okay
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is that displayconfig patch related to this question maybe ? : I upgraded kubuntu to gutsy. When I log in with my user, my external monitor is blank. With test user however, whos config files I deleted, the monitor works. Question, which config files do I delete for my user to get the monitor working?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no it's not, and I'm no X guy but I can't imagine why anything in ~ should affect X setup
<Riddell> (which isn't to say I don't believe you of course :)
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<_StefanS_> just seemed related :) - and sorry again for bugging you on and off , and then leaving irc :D
<davmor2> Riddell: what does the script do anyway?
<Riddell> davmor2: forces the DPI to 96 if it notices a nutty dpi like the intel drive gave you
<Riddell> well that's the hope, if you could test that would be lovely
<davmor2> I will do as soon as the iso's are up :)  Kub is the desktop I'm testing first :)
<Riddell> davmor2: ok, it should be in those ISOs so just let me know if things change
<davmor2> okay cool :)
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll let you know as soon as I do :)
<Riddell> "gutsy-wallpapers - Feisty Wallpapers" spot the mistake
<nixternal> -
<nixternal> !- :)
<_StefanS_> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-16
<awag> hi, i just installed 7.10
<awag> and the search for files button from the main menu seems to be missing
<jjesse> awag: its been replaced by strigi
<jjesse> complete desktop search
<awag> oh
<awag> ok, thanks
<DaSkreech> ping anyone on gutsy
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: yes?
<DaSkreech> are you using conversation ?
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech>  Konversation
<DaSkreech> try /list ftp and tell me what the results look like
<Tm_T> Konversation? uh, I'm irssi user
<Tm_T> hum, but I'll try
<Tm_T>  ##pureftpd
<DaSkreech> ok
<Tm_T> no other hits this far
<Tm_T> why?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: No It's a gutsy konversation bug I'm hunting down
<Tm_T> and?
<DaSkreech> Oh that's from Konversation ?
<Tm_T> I'm in gutsy and started Konversation, yes
<Tm_T>  #twftp
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> I get all chans twice
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> I dont
<DaSkreech> ok must be something bone headed I did then
<DaSkreech> 3.5.8?
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> there other choices? ;-P
<DaSkreech> Oh 3.5.8 is default now for gutsy? :)
<DaSkreech> I was testing it from before so I didn't notice the switch over I guess
<jjesse> DaSkreech: did you get your bug tested? i'm running gutsy and konverstation
<DaSkreech> jjesse: try /list ftp
* Hobbsee waves
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<jjesse> DaSkreech: what am i supposed to get?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i get a list of channels filtered by ftp
<jjesse> [263]  LIST Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again.
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I got all the channs listed twice
<jjesse> wow just crashed out
<jjesse> disconnected me from from freenode
<jjesse> [263]  LIST Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again.
<jjesse> DaSkreech: getting server load is heavy
<DaSkreech> Yeah freenode apparently gets noticed by some ass backward developers in some freak movement
<jeroenvrp> anyone here
<jjesse> define "here"
<jeroenvrp> I updated openoffice today and the kde splash screen is back to the ubuntu one, instead of the blue kubuntu one
<jeroenvrp> jjesse: here in this channel :-)
<jjesse> interseting haven't tried myself
* jjesse is  feeling like a smartass tonight ignore him
<jeroenvrp> jjesse: so try ut
<jeroenvrp> it
<jjesse> nixternal: have you taken any .net classes besides apsn.net?
<jjesse> jeroenvrp: don't want to restart my session :)
<jeroenvrp> why should you
<jjesse> oh for open office
<jjesse> i can confirm that bug
<jjesse> back to ubuntu brown :(
<jeroenvrp> jjesse: yep
<jjesse> jeroenvrp: you fil ethe bug i'll confirm it :)
<jjesse> and target it for gutsy ?
<jeroenvrp> jjesse: ok
<jeroenvrp> 1 moment
<DaSkreech> And put it as blocking :-)
<jeroenvrp> 'openoffice.org-kde' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'openoffice.org' instead.
<jeroenvrp> weird
<jjesse> garg why can't i just install ssh server and run it on my opensuse box :(
<DaSkreech> yast -i ssh ?
<DaSkreech> !search troll
<ubotu> Found: nl-troll, nl-troll in een internetomgeving
<jjesse> apparently there is a firewall i wasn't aware of?
<jeroenvrp> jjesse: Bug #153132
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153132 in openoffice.org "[gutsy]  I updated openoffice today and the OOo splash screen is back to the ubuntu one, instead of the blue kubuntu one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153132
<Hobbsee> we're *not* rebuilding openoffice.
<bddebian> heh
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> for gutsy
<DaSkreech> can You swap the texture? :)
<jeroenvrp> I'm not asking for that
<jeroenvrp> The Kubuntu splash screen is gone as of today
<jeroenvrp> all the work for that and now a few days for release it is gone
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: have you found the problem as to why it's not there?
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: no
<jjesse> jeroenvrp: confirmed
<Hobbsee> can you?
<jeroenvrp> I just updated, just like jjesse
<jeroenvrp> just after the updated
<Hobbsee> jjesse: btw, alsa is a pain to update - likes regressing, etc.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: and we dont really have sound experts
<jeroenvrp> and openoffice.org-kde is still there
<jjesse> Hobbsee: this is a regression
<jeroenvrp> I eveb reinstalled it., no l;uck
<jjesse> both problems open office and alsa
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i realise that
* Hobbsee is well aware of how openoffice's build record is
<jjesse> i guess i just want the best and if i knew how to fix i would try
<Hobbsee> of which?  alsa or ooo?
<jjesse> open office
<Hobbsee> jjesse: check the diff between the old and new versions, etc.
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: ubuntu goes by source packages, not binaries, btw.
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: ok
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: crimsum ?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: well, yes, when he's here, but he's terribly busy
<DaSkreech> I know
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: and he's also not paid to work on ubuntu, so it's probably not reasonable to make him fix *everyone's* sound
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> hm, that sucks
<Hobbsee> jjesse: please try to track that down.  just saying "it's a regression" wont get it fixed.
<jjesse> wich one? the open office or the alsa one?
<Hobbsee> ooo
<Hobbsee> we're not touching alsa
<Hobbsee> alsa is a bitch, and what works for some will break for others, etc, etc, etc.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: and get to it quickly - we dont want to have to delay the release.
* Hobbsee heads out.
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: ok I found the reason about the OOo splash screen
<jjesse> what happened?
<jeroenvrp> in /usr/lib/openoffice/program
<jeroenvrp> you have a intro.bmp, thats the blue one
<jeroenvrp> and you have openintro_ubuntu.bmp, the brown one
<jeroenvrp> the latter one is used
<jjesse> hmm update the bug then?
<Hobbsee> please do
<DaSkreech> Still sounds like a recompile
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, well.
<jeroenvrp> so overwriting the brown with the blue fixes it
<jeroenvrp> I will do
<DaSkreech> unless you do some creative rename on the Install cd :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah what jeroenvrp just said
<jeroenvrp> done
<nixternal> jjesse: I have taken a few .NET classes, asp.net, c#, vb.net, j#.net..the list goes on..and the one thing I remember from all of them, they are horrible :)
<jjesse> just curious, i'm doing a very brief overview of .net and don't know anything about it
<DaSkreech> nixternal: They need some OO assembly that would be leet
<nixternal> eww
<nixternal> assembly sucks, I don't ever want to look at it again in my life
<DaSkreech> OO assembly man. It would rock
* DaSkreech kicks lftp
<ScottK> I guess it's been a while since I booted Edgy.  250MB of updates.
<DaSkreech> What the hell is wrong with this thing
<jjesse> wow that's a lot of updates
<jjesse> OPenOffice?
<ScottK> And a new kernel and a bunch of other stuff too.
<jjesse> its official i'm going to sydney to teach the class, schedule is booked
<jjesse> nowi just have too book the flight and hotel
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Hobbsee> when?
<jjesse> 12 nov thru 15 november
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> (too near my exams :()
<DaSkreech> Hi hunger_t
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, I am having some issues with kde4-beta3
<CPrgmSwR2> ksmserver: error while loading shared libraries: libkpty.so: cannot open shared object file: No
<CPrgmSwR2> where can I get libkpty.so
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping ?
<stdin> !find libkpty.so
<ubotu> Package/file libkpty.so does not exist in feisty
<Hobbsee> i'd guess it should be in kde4lbis
<CPrgmSwR2> Hobbsee: I install kde4libs and its not on my system
<Hobbsee> the operative word there is "should"
<CPrgmSwR2> sorry
<stdin> kdelibs5-dev
<CPrgmSwR2> i am installing that now
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: that did the trick
<Jucato> all hail stdin's unfathomable knowledge
<stdin> dpkg -S libkpty.so
<stdin> it's easy when you know how :)
<stdin> I think installing kde4base-dev and kdebase-workspace *should* grab everything you need
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a way to install the latest 8.40 drivers of fglrx?
<stdin> unless it's in the repos the only way is to manually install it
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: out of couriousity why isn't gutsy making use of the latest drivers?
<stdin> I don't know
<stdin> I don't use nvidia or ati so I'm not too bothered ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> The main source of my issue is that kde4 is unsuable without the latest fglrx drivers
<stdin> maybe poke around in #ubuntu-devel and ask them
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<yuriy> ooh this looks interesting http://www.packagekit.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<DaSkreech> Yeah it's getting great press
<yuriy> i was just catching up on planetkde and saw that
<yuriy> would be great to have a cross-distro package manager gui
<DaSkreech> Wasn't that what Smart was ?
<yuriy> i thought smart is/was a whole package management system, though i may be wrong cause i never researched it at all
<yuriy> hmm reading the FAQ and it doesn't sound so good anymore
<DaSkreech> a\packagekit ?
<yuriy> DaSkreech: yeah. well there are some things in there that sound really neat but a couple that are not so good
<DaSkreech> Like?
<yuriy> for instance: PackageKit does not have the fine-grained API to do everything. For instance, synaptic should still use libapt as can do much more than can be provided by PK.
<yuriy> seems to almost defeat the point
<yuriy> though is probably inevitable
<DaSkreech> Well yeah it would be complicated beyond reason if it absorbed the complexity of everything
<yuriy> also expects silent installation of everything, which wouldn't work for nonfree things like flash, but that can probably be changed if need be
<yuriy> but stuff like not locking the database all the time and fast user switching sounds really nice
<DaSkreech> When doesn't it lock the database?
<yuriy> well if i understand this correctly you can have the UI up but as long as you're not actually installing packages you'd be able to install them with, say, aptitude without getting an error
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's something I never got with adept
<DaSkreech> Can't it do apt-cache search without locking anything?
<yuriy> hmmm... does synaptic do that?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<yuriy> yes it locks it
<yuriy> k, 'nuff reading, gnight
<DaSkreech> night
<mhb> Riddell: which server admin should we ask again? Also, won't he still require your consent as the de facto website maintainer?
<doc__> hi there
<doc__> toscalix: :P
<toscalix> hi
<rohan> what package does kubuntu use to display OSD when i control volume using volume keys on keyboard ? because atm in gutsy the OSD is not working
<_StefanS_> rohan: kmilo should display a form of osd
<_StefanS_> rohan: maybe you can get xosd to work donno
<rohan> but shouldn't kmilo work out of box
<rohan> it used to work on a fresh install
<rohan> it just suddenly stopped workng
<rohan> i hope i don't need to reinstall kubuntu just for this small glitch :(
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 Beta out | test 3.5.8! | test final candidates https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu
<Tonio_> hi there
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> yop _StefanS_ ;)
<Tonio_> how are you ?
<_StefanS_> any news ? :)
<_StefanS_> fine thanks
<_StefanS_> and you?
<_StefanS_> I'm doing a bit of paid work today... we gotta live.
<Tonio_> fine, at work for 27 hours in a row, but that's fine
<_StefanS_> holy cow
<_StefanS_> where are you working?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah that sometimes happens while at the end of a project
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: werent you a sysadm?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: a linux specialized company in paris
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah yep I remember now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: atm I'm doing a desktop distro based on kubuntu for a client
<Tonio_> with active directory integration and SSO over kerberos
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: localized in french I imagine
<Tonio_> pretty fun :)
<_StefanS_> sounds really interesting
<_StefanS_> I wish I had a similar project..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep, french for the moment, but the copany is hudge, and will probably go english soon
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: It wouldn't happen to be steria you're working for?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I was an employee there for a few years, in the danish part
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: my company's called linagora
<_StefanS_> ah ok, I know theyre big in france
<_StefanS_> oh, dont know it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the copany that did the french parliament migration to ubuntu
<_StefanS_> yes I think you mentioned that before
<_StefanS_> are they happy with it?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I've been engaged because of this so ... :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hard to say
<Tonio_> lots of things have gone wrong with the distro on that point
<Tonio_> but that's more because of certain choices done by the parliament IT than the distro itself
<Tonio_> I didn't have that much feedback
<Tonio_> but of course lots of people probably complained since they just didn't want to change
<Tonio_> that's the problem when people are forced to change
<_StefanS_> yep I had that in mind too
<Tonio_> they don't react the same way than people who did their own decision, and are ready to pay the price to succeed, and make consistent efforts to learn
<_StefanS_> always hard.
<_StefanS_> thats true.. management are also pretty bad generally in the state/goverment sectors
<Tonio_> lett's say their problem are more politics than technical :)
<Tonio_> that explains hehe :)
<_StefanS_> yups
<Tonio_> damn I have to prepare for thursday openweel speech
<_StefanS_> good luck
<Tonio_> I didn't prepare anything and I'll probably spend the all tomorrow sleeping
<Tonio_> I don't even know what to talk about :)
<_StefanS_> you can sleep when you get old.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah, but you get old quicker when you don't sleep ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's the trick :)
<_StefanS_> thats true hehe
<_StefanS_> I'm completely borked also
<_StefanS_> I'm up 2 times during the night giving food to our boy
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: me too, and since I still have a few things to do, I'll probably stop the discussion there, sorry !
<Tonio_> we'll have more time tomorrow once I'm a human again
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have a project for you and me, coding, you might like :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 2 projects in fact
<_StefanS_> oh my, sounds good.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but better discuss this tomorrow
<_StefanS_> yep have a good sleep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I have a 2h30 ride to go home hehe :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and I'll not leave before at least 3 hours :/
<_StefanS_> dont fall asleep behind the wheel
<Tonio_> that'll be a nice 32 consecutive hours
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: an consider lots of people believe that all the french are working 35 hours a week.......
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll go by train
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> oh you can sleep a bit there
<_StefanS_> and when you wake up your laptop is stolen, together with your underwear.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum that never happened to me, neither to any personn I know
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: too many people in the train probably
<_StefanS_> hehe just kidding you
* Tonio_ is really leaving this time, sorry _StefanS_ !!!
<Tonio_> bye
<_StefanS_> bye
<_StefanS_> anyone know how performance is of virtualbox compared vmware workstation 6?
<Riddell> I've never had much luck with either
<mhb> much ado about packagekit these days
<Riddell> mhb: I'm unclear why the guy making the qt library is wrapping libpackagekit rather than just talking to dbus directly
<mhb> I am unclear why we are using dbus (IPC) to achieve a "facade" design pattern
<mhb> or is that
<mhb> we cannot agree on a single (object-oriented) programming language, so we have to use IPC?
<mhb> I don't want to argue, please, if someone knows the reason, let me know
<mhb> see yah, I have to go to school now
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> mhb: well quite, everyone agrees on dbus and it gives complete abstraction so it's tends to be chosen
<Riddell> hi davmor2
<Riddell> it's as much political as a technical choice I'm sure
<davmor2> Riddell: the .py script is working on live and I'm in the process of installing :)
<Riddell> plus you get to break API and ABI and nobody much cares
<Riddell> davmor2: so you boot up live and it sets the right DPI?
<davmor2> Riddell: It is viewable and usable so I think it has been forced rather than what we had at the pie factory :)
<Riddell> davmor2: exceppent
<Riddell> davmor2: excellent rather
<sahin_h> Hmmm. KDE 3.5.8 in Gutsy?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> for a few days now. and KDE 3.5.8 is officially out
<sahin_h> I'm just installing RC on one of my desktop machine from the alternate CD...
<sahin_h> ... and I realized the name of the packages contains 3.5.8.
<Jucato> ah didn't realize 3.5.8 made it to the RC release... thought only after
<sahin_h> I took 3.5.8 won't be in Gutsy. What a nice surprise.
<Jucato> all thanks to Riddell's incredible powers :)
<Tm_T> I thought it was me
<Jucato> nah, you have incredible op powers. along w/ stdin
<Tm_T> hmh
<Jucato> I have incredible, annoying poking powers, enough to poke a core-devel to change Konqi's long standing annoying shortcut :)
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-devels incredible powers
* Tm_T has incredible powers of being sick
<Jucato> I poked dfaure the other day about Ctrl+Home in Konqi :)
<Jucato> you too? heh :)
* gnomefreak poked a core-dev once and got punched :(
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> hehe maybe I got lucky since it was a kde core-dev :)
* Jucato can't imagine poking an ubuntu core-dev.. 
<sahin_h> Kubuntu developers have Chuck Norris like abilities: http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/ ;-)
* genii hands out coffee
<Riddell> anyone having problems with https in konqueror? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/152449
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152449 in kdebase "HTTPS not working with Konqueror 3.5.8" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Jucato> hm.. worksforme. gutsy right?
<stdin> Riddell: well I just visited the bug URL with konqueror and all is fine
<Riddell> I think the bug reporter is just confused
<Jucato> stdin: your favorite "troll" is at it in #kde now that he's practically banned in *buntu channels :)
<stdin> yeah, I was just reading it
<stdin> I wonder if we can convince sho_ to kick him :>
<Hobbsee> stdin: which?  xp_killer?
<Jucato> yep
<Hobbsee> stdin: can probably convince a staffer more easily
<stdin> aka "wii"
<Jucato> stdin: well #kde is a bit more lenient than *buntu channels. but I gave sho a heads up about him already
* Hobbsee pokes the staffer marked as away
<Jucato> if he doesn't get kicked for trolling, he'll get kicked for insisting on asking about kubuntu in #kde :)
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, I know, it's just out of spite :p
<Jucato> hahahah
<Jucato> although Hobbsee's entrance into the channel is a bit too late right? :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nah.  i wouldnt bother kickbanning him from there
<ScottK> Riddell: no https trouble here on the current Gutsy packages.
<Jucato> hahah
<emonkey> I can confirm this bug
<emonkey> just tested
<emonkey> try to click on several links in launchpad and sometimes there will be no secured icon in konqueror
<emonkey> and the adressline has his normal http color
<emonkey> the bug appears not en every click in my case but it appears
<Riddell> yes, I agree in paypal
<Riddell> it says it's not using SSL, even though it is
<Jucato> !visternal
<nixternal> I knew this is where you would attack
<Jucato> aw.. it's gone? or the bot's lagging? :)
<nixternal> bot is lagging
<Jucato> it's the only place I can attack :)
<nixternal> haha
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> there you go
<Riddell> nixternal: I take it the updated winfoss didn't happen?
<nixternal> dude, my distributed address book I did for my project...well the teacher wants it printed out in landscape...man that is a lot of paper
<Jucato> teachers.... they always  make sane/sensible requirements/demands. :)
<nixternal> Riddell: shoot, I have been swamped...can I do something for it today, or is it to late?
<Riddell> nixternal: naw, it's too late, it's not very important though
<nixternal> sorry about that :(
<nixternal> as soon as I finish these 2 projects I am working on, which should be the next day or so, I shouldn't be as swamped anymore
<nixternal> my c++ project has been a killer learning vectors correctly
<Jucato> that would coincide w/ the release date..nothing to be swamped w/ :)
<Jucato> ooooh! vector< int > foo; ?
<Riddell> nixternal: just in time to write up our release page :)
<nixternal> I wish it was that easy...but yes something similar
<nixternal> you know it :)
<nixternal> lucky me, I can work on that tomorrow afternoon and in class tomorrow night
<nixternal> although, I am guessing it will only need a couple of hours, so maybe just tomorrow afternoon
<nixternal> alrighty, time to go learn absolutely nothing..back in a bit :)
<Jucato> byers
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> Jucato: can you go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/TechnicalUsers and click report bug?
<Jucato> it goes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<stdin> ahh, but no lock symbol or highlighted address bar
<Jucato> ah yes
<Jucato> View -> Security also says not secured with SSL
<Jucato> so if you click a link to an https page, it doesn't use SSL?
<Jucato> only if you either enter the URL manually or open it from an app like Konvi
<stdin> hitting refresh shows the right info tho
<stdin> Jucato: in the report he says that the connection is encrypted, but konqueror just dosen't show that it is
<freeflying> Riddell: arounds?
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: can I upload commercial application to archive? they have grant permision to us
<freeflying> Riddell: I'll mail you more details later
<Hobbsee> not to gutsy...
<Riddell> freeflying: if it's free to copy on all ubuntu mirrors it can go in multiverse
<Riddell> but too late for gutsy indeed
<freeflying> Riddell: I see
<freeflying> Riddell: www.evermoresw.com  a office suite
<freeflying> beds time, see you all
<amachu> hi
<Riddell> hi amachu
<amachu> Riddell:  am trying to learn packaging ubuntu
<amachu> any thing to be packaged in Kubuntu
<amachu> Riddell: i missed "Hi"
<amachu> :-)
<Riddell> there's a tag for that
<Riddell> needs-packaging I think
<Riddell> you can browse for that tag in launchpad
<Riddell> anyone running feisty?  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-358/ feisty main
<nixternal> amachu: http://tinyurl.com/2mbskn  <- those are the applications in which someone has requested it to be packaged
<amachu> ok
<Riddell> amachu: but also you can just browse kde-apps.org for interesting stuff
<amachu> sure
<amachu> thank you
<Riddell> amachu: let us know if you need any help
<nixternal> has anyone seen the new Office 2007? The teach is using it right now, and whoever did their HID on that for Microsoft, needs to be hung
<amachu> sure...
<amachu> i will...
<nixternal> lets just pray that person who created it, doesn't jump ship and come to Linux :)
<amachu> and a problem in ugradation
<amachu> i have postgres installed
<Riddell> nixternal: I doubt she will.  what's wrong with it?
<amachu> which is not allowing me to upgrade through adept
<nixternal> it makes absolutely no sense...they totally changed what people have been used to for the past 10 or so years into this mess
<nixternal> it is loaded with a bunch of tiny icons that make absolutely no sense
<nixternal> I do not like OO.o, but I can honestly say from a usability standpoint, OO.o > Office 2007
* n8k99 prefers KOffice
<Riddell> I think it's impressive of them to try something innovative for once
* nixternal too
<nixternal> Riddell: true on that, but the only thing they innovated was the look from what I can "see"
<nixternal> there has to be an option to change it back to the "classic theme" or something
<Riddell> there is
<nixternal> for office?
<nixternal> it looks good though...I have to give them that
<smarter> Hi
<smarter> I'd like to know if this dpkg/adept bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/102753 with a fix and this one: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/152396 (without a fix but more serious) could be fixed for Gutsy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102753 in adept "adept does not display utf-8 text correctly" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> bug 152396
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152396 in dpkg "[gutsy]  adept installation progress report display incorrect message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152396
<Riddell> smarter: I'm afraid not, gutsy is closed, 152396 is subject to string freeze which happened ages ago
<smarter> Riddell: and for 102753 ?
<Riddell> smarter: could be a stable release update if someone wants it
<smarter> Riddell: Okay, so I'll have to wait
* mhb doesn't like political decisions ... using IPC instead of design patterns is a "brillant" example of how software gets bloated
<uga> mhb: unless there's a good reason to isolate the processes from each other, right
<Riddell> mhb: it does have practical benefits too, e.g. no terminal nonsense
<mhb> uga: I'm not against a client/server model in itself, of course, that has upsides and downsides
<uga> Riddell: is this about kcm by any chance?
<uga> I missed the origin of the conversation
<mhb> uga: I was talking about "much ado about packagekit"
<uga> oh ok
<mhb> uga: that is the new and fresh application that will use D-Bus and client server model.
<mhb> and everyone should hop on.
<Riddell> similar arguments could also apply to policykit I'm sure
<uga> mhb: the advantages of IPC imho are mostly about toolkit-independance and security by isolating gui and need-to-be-stable terminal apps
<mhb> libraries are also toolkit-independent
<mhb> at least the sane ones
<uga> lol, yeah, sane ones ;)
* uga counts with his left hand fingers... and wonders what to do with the 2 that got spare
<mhb> of course, that's my problem with solid and phonon and the others - they are great, but the code has to be Qt-dependent
<mhb> so no chance to use them in my python apps with both GTK/Qt frontends
<Riddell> mhb: don't see why not, if it's only a qt-core dependency, we depend on plenty of stuff that uses glib
<uga> heh, I was about to say what Riddell just said
<nosrednaekim> are they Qt dependant? I mean... the interface probably doesn't have to be qt to use the Qt backends.
<mhb> Riddell: I don't think anyone from ubuntu-devel would let me do that
<mhb> Riddell: they would flip out if r-m-gtk was Qt-dependent
<Lure> any kde4 user around? Jucato?
<mhb> restricted-manager
<mhb> besides, why would I design a common core for both Qt and Gtk frontends that doesn't use neither of those libraries and then throw Qt in?
<Riddell> mhb: there's no logical reason why, QtCore is only a couple of megs
<Lure> Riddell: is kde4-devel right place to ask questions why plasma consumes 100% cpu?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<nosrednaekim> Lure: a little..
<Riddell> mhb: QtCore != Qt any more than glib == gtk
<Lure> nosrednaekim: does plasma use lot's (100% together with xorg) cpu at your system?
<mhb> by the way, how many apps do we have that are glib dependent?
<nosrednaekim> Lure i'm only on beta2, and no.
<uga> mhb:
<uga> uga@dpcuga:~/Development/KDE4/KDE$ ldd /usr/local/kde4/bin/konsole |grep -i glib
<uga>         libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00002b07fd313000)
<uga> =)
<uga> mhb: LOTS =)
<mhb> uga: thanks
<Riddell> mhb: qt 4 is glib dependent :)
<mhb> hmm, what for? Compatibility reasons?
<Riddell> mainloop integration
<mhb> ah, yes
<Riddell> don't know if anything actually uses it mind
<mhb> dbus?
<mhb> or some qdbus
<mhb> well, who knows
<mhb> my argument stands - packagekit is like a fork with which they want to eat the soup and the main course ... yet spoon lies on the table
<mhb> so you're right, the fork is not a bad solution for the main course
<mhb> but it is not designed for eating soup (unifying package managers)
<mhb> well, we'll see.
<mhb> I hope there won't be a Ubuntu push trying to make us switch to packagekit...
<Riddell> I'm more curious about why if it's using dbus there's a libpackagekit, and why that gets used for the qt bindings rather than a libqtpackagekit
<mhb> if there would be a 1.0.0 release and it would be proven(!) that it works as fast as adept/apt-get on slow machines, I'm for it.
<Riddell> mhb: why not?
<mhb> Riddell: because I still have the feeling that the design will make it slower than apt/adept ... which I would prefer to avoid.
<mhb> Riddell: libpackagekit? I wonder how that would work... thanks for the tip!
<uga> something is freezing my box now and then :/
<mhb> Riddell: I have sent the request to the sysadmins, but it seems they are very slow.
<mhb> nobody responded to my request yet.
<Riddell> mhb: they'll be busy this week with release preparations, I think we should assume it won't happen by thursday
<mhb> Riddell: I thought that. Well, if it won't take a month, no problem :o)
<Riddell> nixternal: I take it you havn't got dot access yet?
<mhb> oh, one more thing I noted today - I don't use Vista (or Windows) myself, but they seem to have a fluid and stutter-less transition when sleeping or shutting down ... I think we could do a similar thing
<nosrednaekim> mhb: you mean no black screens and flashes of text?
<coreymon77> nothing about vista is good
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I mean a quick dim to black
<coreymon77> why are we trying to copy it
<mhb> coreymon77: well I cannot say that, I don't know it at all :o)
<nosrednaekim> there ARE some good things about vista.
<coreymon77> ***GASP!!!***
<mhb> users would get the impression that all goes well, which is a good thing
<coreymon77> so, gutsy in 2 days?
<mhb> usually, when my screen shuts down, the windows all lose their handle bars and I see a black screen with a kwin-less app on top for a few second
<mhb> s
<mhb> that's not what it should be like :o)
<nosrednaekim> yeah...me too.
<coreymon77> mhb: is this for standy/hibernate
<mhb> coreymon77: you mean in Vista? Yes, I have seen the computer hibernate like that ... otherwise, I don't know what the shutdown screen looks like
<coreymon77> mhb: no, i mean are we talking about going into hibernate mode on kubuntu
<mhb> coreymon77: no, I was talking about shutdown, but sleep mode could make use of it too
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> so it just looks better when it shuts down?
<mhb> shutdown -> fade to Kubuntu usplash logo, if some app requires attention, then hide this animation
<mhb> hibernate/sleep -> fade to black
<coreymon77> so look better
<coreymon77> thats all
<mhb> yes, just the looks
* mhb likes looks
<coreymon77> looks arent everything
<manchicke1> Wuddup corey?
<coreymon77> vistas the perfect example
<manchicke1> coreymon77: Looks aren't everything, but boy do they help.
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<mhb> coreymon77: of course not :o) KDE is great, that's why I'm using it :o) I am just thinking of ways to make it even better.
<nosrednaekim> manchicke1: got your lappy back?
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> vistas the perfect example of how looks arent everything
<manchicke1> nosrednaekim: No. :'(
<nosrednaekim> rather bad service, no?
<manchicke1> No, it's par for the course for warranty service.
<manchicke1> System76 sends warranty repairs back to the manufacturer, just like everybody else.
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok.. I thought they fixed it themselves
<manchicke1> That's a notoriously slow process.
<nosrednaekim> never mind :)
<manchicke1> Naw, they don't have the equipment.
<manchicke1> Manufacturing laptops is a very expensive thing to do.
<nosrednaekim> Indeed.
<nosrednaekim> I didn't think they manufactured them, but I thought they would at least have the capabilities to replace a bulb.
<nosrednaekim> *backlight
<nosrednaekim> but that would probably void THEIR warranty...
<manchicke1> It's not the bulb.
<manchicke1> It's the inverter switch.
<nosrednaekim> oh! lol..yeah... much bigger problem :)
<manchicke1> During manufacturing they put the wire for the inverter switch too close to the hinge, and just over a short period of time the hinge wore away that wire.
<Riddell> kwwii: did you do the openoffice splash screen?  that goes against all our branding guidelines
<manchicke1> So it's a manufacturing defect for sure.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks for bringing that to my attention
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<davmor2> actually anyone does Kubuntu does it come with easy codec installation?
<mhb> davmor2: you mean on-demand? Sadly, it doesn't,
<nosrednaekim> davmor2: there is a meta-package
<mhb> davmor2: I wanted this in Kaffeine but the developers had other priorities (KDE4).
<mhb> davmor2: I will try to implement this once there is a Kaffeine port.
<mhb> KDE4 port.
<nosrednaekim> perfect place for packagekit wouldn't you say ? ;0
<Riddell> only amarok for mp3
<davmor2> right is there anyway to change the warning that amarok gives so it is more informative?
<davmor2> Riddell: no it doesn't
<Riddell> mm, it should
<nosrednaekim> davmor2: yeah... its just a bash script.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: no, the issue is Kaffeine not able to find out what codecs are needed.
<davmor2> you just get a warning
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ah ;)
<davmor2> on my install today I tried amarok for listening to club.977 which is an mp3 radio station list in shoutcast would play said something along the lines of couldn't play no backend installed
<Riddell> maybe it doesn't work for streams
<Riddell> got a local mp3 to play in amarok?
<davmor2> Riddell: your patch worked for live cd, normal desktop and not for the login screen
<Riddell> yes, to be expected, same as gnome
<davmor2> just to let you know :)
<Riddell> thanks, I'm quite pleased I managed to fix that without having a system to test on :)
<Riddell> "fix"
<Nightrose> there is a known xine problem - sometimes you have to try to play streams more than once to get it to play
<Nightrose> if that is the problem you are running into...
<davmor2> right guys screenshot of error is here www.davmor2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/error.png  I hope anyway let me know if it isn't first time I've used Konqueror for ftp :)
<claydoh> davmor2: as Nightrose mentioned, try playing the stream again. I get that error on occaision when trying streams
<claydoh> screeshot is fine :)
<davmor2> claydoh:  That's is I didn't get the screenshot first time round
<claydoh> rather screenshot
<davmor2> oh and I have tried the stream before I switched the machine back on so that'll be four times
<claydoh> hmmm
<davmor2> If I now install xine-plugins or whatever the extra's package is called and xine-ffmpeg it play's first time
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<_StefanS_> mhb: shutdowndlg.cpp|.h
<mhb> _StefanS_: thanks
<mhb> _StefanS_: one more question ... is it possible to trigger the dim by a dcop call or such?
<mhb> _StefanS_: just the dim, not the Shutdown dialog
<_StefanS_> mhb: uhm dcop is not available for the dim
<mhb> and using a --parameter perhaps? Or how did you test it?
<_StefanS_> mhb: recompiled, installed debs, logout, login again :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: I do have a testproject lying around if I remember correctly
<mhb> _StefanS_: don't worry
<_StefanS_> I can assist you if needed
<_StefanS_> i did use quite some time to get it right
<_StefanS_> still the patch is ugly though :)
<hunger> How is gutsy comming along?
<drsatyri> hello gutsy fans
<drsatyri> anyone out there listening for anything about wpa, rtl8187 and intermittent hangups?
<nosrednaekim> drsatyri: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<drsatyri> oh my bad.
<drsatyri> thx
<davmor3> Riddell: ping
<mhb> good night folks
<ScottK> good night mhb.
<davmor3> Riddell: when you get this.  OEM install on live gets screwed on my laptop.  Everything is fine until the reboot onto first time user.  At which point the Welcome and Choose Langu are the only things you can see :(
<Riddell> davmor3: what else is there to see?
<Riddell> davmor3: there's something weird with the background drawing I know, but it shouldn't affect functionality
<davmor3> Yes but not at 3 inche lettering
<Riddell> oh right, that'll need your intel driver beastie to be fixed properly
<davmor3> yes
<davmor3> in the mean while I'll try kub alt oem :)
<davmor3> oh and 64 oem see if the oem bug is still there :)
<Riddell> davmor3: hang on
<Riddell> looks like we're getting new CD images
* davmor3 kicks Riddell in the shin :)
<Lure> Riddell: software-properties-kde says:
<Lure> usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<Lure>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<davmor3> no we are just doing first phase testing with these cds and then I think the plan is that the day before we do a general test of all the cd's
<Riddell> Lure: always has
<Lure> Riddell: yes? didn;t adept use it for manage repositories?
<Riddell> davmor3: you'll have to explain this phase thing to me, I havn't worked out quite what it is
<Riddell> Lure: adept uses software-properties-kde yes
<Lure> Riddell: I collegue of mine just did feisty->gutsy upgrade and does not have software-properties installed
<Lure> Riddell: he get old manage repo dialog...
<Riddell> Lure: did he have it installed before?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, as he was suprised with new (old, pre-feisty) dialog
<davmor3> Riddell: first phase we check out what bugs are still about ie the kubuntu oem dcop error (i think).  then the day before release we just test the there are no show stoppers and that everything installs :)
<Lure> Riddell: actually, he does not have kubuntu-desktop installed anymore...
<Lure> Riddell: will check how he did the upgrade
<davmor3> rather than keep downloading and retesting over and over and not actually getting to check whether things are fixed
<Riddell> davmor3: dcop error should be gone anyway (in its place is the background drawing problem though)
<Lure> Riddell: he did upgrade with dist-upgrade, as update-manager --version-upgrade did not exist (wrong option)
<davmor3> yes I'll check it out shortly on 64bit :)
<Riddell> Lure: not very good at reading instructions your friend :)
<Lure> Riddell: he claims that prescribed procedure did not work
<Lure> Riddell: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" returned invalid option
<Riddell> Lure: sounds like he was already on gutsy
<Riddell> it's --dist-upgrade-devel in gutsy
<Lure> Riddell: he was on feisty + kde 3.5.7
<Riddell> hmm, output of adept_manager --help would be interesting
<Lure> Riddell: too late, as he is already at gutsy now...
<Lure> Any feisty user here?
<Riddell> I don't think there's any feisty users left
<Lure> Riddell: ;-)
<davmor3> Lure: whats up
<Lure> davmor3: can you run adept-manager --help on feitsy and past output somewhere?
<davmor3> not right now but I can in about 10 minutes.
<davmor3> Lure: is this before or after any updates?
<Lure> davmor3: I do not think it has to be fully up-to-date
<Lure> davmor3: no hurry
<davmor3> np will post once it is done :)
<Riddell> davmor3: new alternates up 20071016.2
<davmor3> what's new in it?
<Riddell> davmor3: fix for bug 152449
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152449 in kdebase "HTTPS not working with Konqueror 3.5.8" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152449
<Riddell> so please test https (specificly links to https from http)
<Riddell> paypal is a good test
<davmor3> oh only a minor bug then :)  Gmail
<davmor3> don't have a paypal account so will do gmail
<ScottK> Riddell: Is the fix for 152449 in the new kdelibs (3.5.8-0ubuntu2)?  I can't replicate the bug with that installed.
* ScottK is afk for a while, but will read the scrollback if you need more info (already commented in the bug).
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, see above
<Riddell> new desktop CDs up
<emonkey> yes, looks like the bug is fixed here
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-17
<emilsedgh> is there any process going on Kubuntu website? I really wish to be able to help there, kubuntu website is not really good
<Riddell> emilsedgh: yes, talk to mhb, nixternal and ryanakca
<emilsedgh> Riddell: thanks :)
<emilsedgh> mhb, nixternal and ryanakca: do you need any help on kubuntu website?
<Riddell> emilsedgh: I guess they're all away just now, but hang around, I'm sure they will need the help
<emilsedgh> Riddell: ok, im staying
<emilsedgh> and a question, dunno where should i ask, but why dont you guys just change the default icon theme? everyone is tired of crystal svg icons...
<emonkey-f> really? I'm not ... (no I'm not a developer)
<nosrednaekim> crystal is still the top rated icon set on kde-look.... peoplemust like them
<emonkey-f> Ok, maybe because I've never seen anoter one
<nosrednaekim> emonkey-f: try out nuvola (its int the repositories)
<emonkey-f> I will, thx for hint
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: they are so old, kde-look's rating isnt really the best way to choose bests...its an old website, for example nuovext is a very nice iconset...
<Riddell> emilsedgh: it's because we like to be a KDE distro as much as possible, so w follow the KDE look and feel
<emilsedgh> Riddell: sure, Im a kde fanatic myself ;), but KDE's default configurations 'Are' bad and they should be changed...as you changed default wallpaper, widget style and windec...
<emonkey-p> fdoving: thx I'll try it immediately
<fdoving> emonkey-p: probably need to force some version-things.
<emonkey-p> k
<milian> fdoving: worked for me
<milian> thanks a million
<emonkey-p> fdoving: works here at least on two of three computers.
<fdoving> sounds good.
<emilsedgh_> mhb: ping
<emilsedgh> Riddell: should i get main or trunk branch of website? (just wanna take a look)
<nixternal> Riddell: getting ready to work on the release notes for the site...any requests?
<nixternal> emilsedgh: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-theme-v1
<nixternal> as it stands, we are planning on a drupal setup similar to ubuntu.com, just blooo :)
<emilsedgh> nixternal: are you planning to start a drupal website for kubuntu?
<nixternal> already started
<emilsedgh> nice
 * emilsedgh is going to check it out
<nixternal> http://mhb.ath.cx/kubuntu/nonsite/
<emilsedgh> nixternal: and you want any help? Im a php programmer with a little (very little) drupal module's knowledge
<nixternal> that is what is up there so far...we haven't started hacking on the CSS..I plan on doing so here within the next couple of days...I am tying up so loose ends personally
<nixternal> emilsedgh: talk to mhb, as he is the one leading up the project
<nixternal> php help is OK, how about CSS/themeing?
<Riddell> nixternal: KDE 3.5.8 and 4 beta 4 are obviously highlights
<emilsedgh> nixternal: a little, as much as every web-developer knows
<nixternal> Riddell: what are those? :p
<nixternal> beta 4?
<nixternal> you mean 3
<seele> Riddell: yes, i put it on my calendar
<Riddell> seele: ok, I can't be there but jono and/or jcastro will
<nixternal> I see Mr. Carmony has switched to Ubuntu...
 * nixternal wonders how long before he applies with Canonical if he hasn't already
<Riddell> nixternal: 3 it is.  I lose count
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you had me lose count as well
<Riddell> nixternal: who's he?
<nixternal> I had to look
<nixternal> Riddell: former CEO of Linspire who made the deal with the devil
<nixternal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577927
<nixternal> he is in our forums telling about his love for Ubuntu
<Riddell> interesting
<emilsedgh> nixternal: is there any Todo list for new site?
<manchicken> Wow.  This looks like he's already begun marketing for Canonical.
<nixternal> emilsedgh: dunno, would have to ask mhb
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Who?
<manchicken> Kevin Carmony.
<nixternal> manchicken: which is scary, everyone knows the reason he isn't with Linspire is because of his deal...I hope he doesn't do marketing, because ever since he joined Linspire, they lost all of their big deals..ie Walmart
<manchicken> Yeah.
<nixternal> Walmart is what boosted Linspire
<manchicken> The walmart deal would have been *VERY* good for Free Software.
<manchicken> Kubuntu should work with walmart.  They're the humanitarian and environmentalist corporation now, did you hear?
<nixternal> which surprised me, because they were constantly selling out of their computers..and they were all Linux..which was cool
<nixternal> manchicken: hardy har har
<nixternal> you watch that on HBO?
<manchicken> Walmart is doing good things in two areas that I'm liking them for: $4 prescriptions, and promoting the hell out of compact-fluorescent bulbs.
<nixternal> OK, fill in the blank "Kubuntu 7.10 - __________________________"
<nixternal> need a catchy title
<nixternal> the previous was "Kubuntu 7.04 - Feistier than Ever" :)
<manchicken> Willfull Walmart
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> Have you got the gutsy?
<nixternal> Kubuntu 7.10 - The Gutsiest Move Yet || Kubuntu 7.10 - No More Monkeying Around
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 - What the F is a Gibbon?
<nixternal> a monkey
<manchicken> Yeah, I know.  But there will be that question.
<manchicken> Believe you me.
<davmor2> kubuntu 7.10 putting the K in Kicking A***
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 - Good?... or Gutsy?
<nixternal> Kubuntu 7.10 - Putting the K in Ubuntu :)
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> ooh, I kind of like that
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> sounds good
<nixternal> Kubuntu 7.10 - Sticking it to the man!
<manchicken> Or Kubuntu 7.10 - Because KDE is still Better.
<_StefanS_> nixternal: I didnt know linspire ever had a boost? :)
<nixternal> hahahahah
<davmor2> Kubuntu 7.10 - If god had a desktop
<nixternal> _StefanS_: ya, Linspire was really big when they first cut their deal with Walmart
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 - Use it or I'll Eat this Kitten.
<nixternal> davmor2: hahahahahahahahah
<_StefanS_> nixternal: when it was called lindows probably :)
<nixternal> holy smokes, those are great release day blog titles
<nixternal> _StefanS_: yes
<manchicken> OOH!  davmor2: "Kubuntu 7.10 - Because Gutsiness is next to Godliness"
<manchicken> there ya go.
<nixternal> I tend to forget about that idiotic move, but it made them a ton of money
<manchicken> Marketing genius at work here folks.
<nixternal> ya, I don't think religion is the best thing to throw in
<davmor2> Kubuntu 7.10 - Kutsy Kibbon
<manchicken> YES!
<manchicken> That's it.
<nixternal> hahaha, I had that
<manchicken> You should totally use that.
<emilsedgh> nixternal: which drupal version is used there?
<nixternal> ok, back in a few...going to work on these release notes
<nixternal> 5.x
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu 7.10 - forget Feisty! Fling Feces
<davmor2> Kubuntu 7.10 - PURE KENIUS
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 - Go for the Gutsy
<manchicken> Grab for the Gutsy -- stolen from Miller
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 -- Does this look infected to you?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu 12.04 - OmG p0niez!
<manchicken> Stick some LOLCODE in there.
<davmor2> Kubuntu 7.10 - There Be Dragons Still
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 -- No Animals were Harmed in the Making of this Distro (except for nixternal, but that was an accident.)
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 - USDA Certified Organic Gutsy
<DaSkreech> Though we won't swear to it
<manchicken> er, Kubuntu 7.10 - 100% USDA Certified Organic Gutsy
<davmor2> Kubuntu 7.10 - Forget the Gibbon go with the Dragon
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu 7.10 - Monkey with this!!
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 -- Mmm... Monkeys...
<davmor2> Kubuntu 7.10 - For Monkey's that breath fire
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu 7.10 - Cause honestly Why wouldn't you?
<manchicken> Kubuntu 7.10 - Or else the Terrorists have already won.
<Riddell> manchicken: did you get a .deb?
<DaSkreech> Wouldn't we lose the Terrorist crowd with that?
<manchicken> Riddell: Yes.
<manchicken> Riddell: Would you like it?
<davmor2> DaSkreech: would tick, tick ...... Boom do a better job :)
<Riddell> manchicken: yeah, could you attach to the bug?
<DaSkreech> davmor2: Naaaw sounds like a Vista ad
<davmor2> No that would be "Bad to the bone" ;)
<emilsedgh> nixternal: and anywhere that i could get a copy of kubuntu-specific drupal database and files...? i think mhb is not here yet
<manchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> hi ndrea
<ndrea> good day/evening
<manchicken> Riddell: Uploading now.  It's big because I included all debs.
<ryanakca> emilsedgh: pong
<ryanakca> emilsedgh: umm... just a sec :)
<emilsedgh> ryanakca: hi, i just want to help on kubuntu website, i get the drupal theme (and installed it on a drupal), is there any todo list? (ok)
<ryanakca> emilsedgh: ok, so you got the theme from the bzr branch?
<emilsedgh> ryanakca: yes, i have it
<ryanakca> good :)
<ryanakca> Umm...
<emilsedgh> ryanakca: and, im a php programmer with a little knowlegde of drupal modules... and sure a little xhtml/css/js
<nixternal> Riddell: Desktop (KDE 3.5.8), File Management (Dolphin), Office Suite (OO.o 2.3), Personal Information Management (KDE PIM), Multimedia (Amarok & Kaffeine), Photo Management (digiKam), Package Management (GDebi KDE), KDE 4 (beta 3), and WinFOSS.  <-- how is that for "What's New?"
<_StefanS_> nixternal: damn nice I would say :)
<_StefanS_> kde 3.5.8 is really cool aswell.. havent seen anyone else having that included
<Riddell> nixternal: some of those aren't new, just call them highlights
<Riddell> and beta 3 should be somewhere
<Riddell> nixternal: oh, jambi and qyoto would be nice to mention
<Riddell> (in universe, usual caveats)
<nixternal> Riddell: beta 3 is in there
<nixternal> Riddell: so I can change the heading name for them to "Highlights" instead of "What's New?"
<nixternal> I like Highlights better imho
<Riddell> oh aye
<nixternal> aye aye captain
<Riddell> nixternal: we also want the final upgrade instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<mhb> emilsedgh: hi
<nixternal> ya, I have them in there already
<Riddell> you rock
<emilsedgh> hi mhb
<nixternal> yes, I am a rock, with a hole in my finger, which makes it hard to type
<emilsedgh> mhb: could i /msg?
<Lure> kopete started crashing (MSN) after recent update - is this already known issue?
<mhb> emilsedgh: sure
<mhb> Lure: it is
<Riddell> Lure: very much
<Lure> Riddell: how can a simple kdelibs break kopete!?
<Riddell> kdelibs can break all of kde
<Lure> Riddell: I know that, but only https fix was changed in last upload?
<Riddell> bug 153500 has the fix
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153500 in kdenetwork "Kopete crashes on startup" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153500
<Lure> Riddell: will this get in for gutsy?
<Riddell> Lure: alas no
<Lure> Riddell: so we need first sru ;-)
<Riddell> yeah
<manchicken> Riddell: (I uploaded those debs by the way)
<manchicken> I don't know how clean they are, I didn't use pbuilder.
<Riddell> manchicken: thanks
<Riddell> that's not too important
<mhb> hmm, how come it broke so late in the process?
<mhb> I am quite certain I could log into Kopete with KDE 3.5.8
<Riddell> 3.5.8 had another bug which we fixed and in the process broke this
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> we're not going to be praised for this :-(
<Dekans|screen> how do we use a debdiff
<Dekans|screen> ?
<Riddell> Dekans|screen: for the kopete issue?
<Dekans|screen> yes, i saw your bugfix
<Riddell> Dekans|screen: download the .deb from comment 19
<Dekans|screen> oh thanks
<Dekans|screen> sorry, i should look entirely the LP entry before asking for help :p
<Lure> Riddell: are DVD candidates already available?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Lure> Riddell: on standard location on cdimage.u.c?
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> all I have left are screenshots
<nixternal> yay!
<nixternal> Riddell: I just uploaded the 7.10-release.php to the bzr repo if you want to take a quick look at it...I haven't gone through and debugged it yet, I am working on that now
<ScottK> Riddell: In the tribe/RC notes when we've talked about the gpg/smime by default, we've referred to the work around people who installed Feisty fresh need to do to get gpg.conf back.  I think that should be release noted too.
<Riddell> ScottK: talk to slangsek
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<davmor2> Riddell: hows thing's?
<Riddell> davmor2: being flooded with kopete bugs but otherwise it all works
<davmor2> damn
<nosrednaekim> hey... I saw that there are KDE4beta3 packages up on the gutsy mirrors, but the export instructions for beta2 don't seem to work with them
<davmor2> Riddell: what the hell did you go and break that for :P
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: my experience exactly..
<Riddell> arguably it's better than https being broken
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: does work for me either
<Lure> Riddell: so, is gutsy-proposed already working?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: what didn't work about them?
<davmor2> Riddell: hahaha true.
<Riddell> Lure: publisher is on manual, nothing will be built until tomorrow afternoon
<Lure> Riddell: ok, was just suprised that it can be already uploaded
<Riddell> it's uploaded, just not doing very much
<nosrednaekim> well, I'm not sure if its the export lines, but it fails halfway through loading
<nosrednaekim> with the line "startkde: running shutdown scripts..."
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kwww/announcements/7.10-release.php
<nixternal> if you want to read it over
<Riddell> nixternal: upgrade instructions need updating https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<nixternal> I did update them
<nixternal> I copied directly from that page
<Riddell> nixternal: noo, that's the old instructions
<Riddell> "Network upgrade for Kubuntu desktops (recommended)" section
<nixternal> so do the network upgrade instructions instead?
<Riddell> do the final upgrade instructions, not the RC ones
<Riddell> nixternal: the requirements have gone up too
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> OK, easy enough
<Riddell> requirements here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: where does KDE4 fail for you?
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: well I didnt investigate it alot, just saw it didnt worked with the instructions
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: cant test it now anyways
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: ah ok... do you remember where it failed?before after or during the boot splash?
<_StefanS_> after the bootsplash I think
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: oh... hmm
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: well I know its not much of a help ;)
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: thanks anyway.. i'll check into it more later
<_StefanS_> same  here
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You are changing those pics right?
<nixternal> yes
<DaSkreech> Beta 3 have an announce date?
<Riddell> I just published the announcement
<DaSkreech> Damn!
<Riddell> why?
 * DaSkreech kicks his RSS feed
<DaSkreech> Otherwise I woudn't have asked :)
<Riddell> kubuntu.org is waiting on its cache to refresh
<nixternal> wth is wrong with bzr? I can't push or commit
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I must be really drugged up
<DaSkreech> I kept looking at the pictures saying aww that looks nice till I hit Amarok then I was thinking "Umm that doesn't look like Amarok at all!" that looks like Kontact.. wait thats not kontact at all!!
<Riddell> possible the data centre is being killed already
<Riddell> kwwii: fancy doing us a release image?
<Riddell> I like the one we had for edgy http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<kwwii> I am sure we can do something along that line with the new usplash/kdm graphics
<kwwii> Riddell: when do you need it by?
<davmor2> kwwii: yesterday :)
<DaSkreech> midnight I would suppose
<kwwii> lol, midnight my time is already done
<kwwii> Riddell: I can get something to you tomorrow midday, ok with that?
<kwwii> same kinda thing, new bg, new text with 7.10
<kwwii> well, the new text style from kdm, etc
<kwwii> I am done for tonight....too many extranious projects going on at the same time
 * DaSkreech laughs at Konqui draped over the 4
<DaSkreech> Does Beta 3 have a kode name?
<nixternal> hey, we need a KDE 4 beta 3 screenshot (1024x768)
<nixternal> and we need the dist-upgrade screenshot as well
<Riddell> kwwii: about midday is right
<Riddell> nixternal: dot.kde.org links to some
<DaSkreech> I shoudl probably reinstall kubuntu-desktop when 7.10 ships
<davmor2> DaSkreech: It's in a few hours dude download it now while the servers work :)
<DaSkreech> davmor2: Naw I'll hit it up Friday
<DaSkreech> In case Strigi goes nuts again
<davmor2> :D or like Kopete get's broke ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: roger that
<DaSkreech> Naw that I'm saving for KDE4 :)
<davmor2> night all and happy buntu day :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-18
<nixternal> Riddell: my branch under the kubuntu website project is updated...needs some final tweaking
<nixternal> I am on my way to class
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kwww/announcements/7.10-release.php
<nixternal> Everyone proof and help out...I am heading out...see you in a bit
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ there is what it looks like - the uploads can be merged in from my branch...later :)
<ScottK> nixternal: I've my usual comment about wanting to mention GPG and S/MIME by default, but up to you.
<kwwii> Riddell: http://sinecera.de/release.png
<kwwii> don't say I never do anything for you :p
<sebas> kwwii: The lack of contrast in the middle of the letters, horizontally is disturbing to the eye
<sebas> Does it work with a white outline around the letters?
<nosrednaekim> isn't it a bit late to change thingd ;)
<kwwii> sebas: yeah, although it is the same exact thing as the kdm pic, which looks pretty good i was thinking the same thing
<kwwii> I'll work on it more tomorrow but I was afraid that we would need something before I woke up .p
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> man, you are tired if you mistype :p
<sebas> I accept that. It's highly self-reflective to me
<kwwii> wanted to make sure that something was available in case I didn't get up in time
<kwwii> been quite busy with another project for Gutsy these last days
<kwwii> god knows that Riddell could have said something earlier, and god knows that I could have thought of this myself
<kwwii> man, I have become such a weak-ass in the last few months
<kwwii> normally I would just blame it on Riddell :p
<sebas> Hehe
<sebas> I'll go to get some sleep I guess
<kwwii> good ide3a
<sebas> High five!
<kwwii> you get the point
<kwwii> see you
<kwwii> sleep well
<sebas> u2
<DaSkreech> night kwwii
<nixternal> so, how is everyone doing? :)
 * Jucato still semi-sick
<nixternal> damn man, get better already, the monkey is coming!
<crimsun> a vista monkey?
<Jucato> ooooh hi crimsun! long time no see :)
<crimsun> hi Jucato
<Riddell> #ubuntu-release-party is a bit mad
<nixternal> crimsun: what's up man? long time no see
<nixternal> I am glad you came back just for a cheap shot though :p
<nixternal> Riddell: that is why I stay out of it
<crimsun> nixternal: anytime!
<nixternal> hehe
 * nixternal checks the party
<nixternal> I should go in there and say we are delaying it until Friday
<Jucato> yes, and I will shout !nixternal in there :)
<nixternal> actually, it is quiet, wait for the UK to wake up
<nixternal> OK, easy to get lost in there
<nixternal> Riddell: how is the release notes? hopefully not to beat up
<Jucato> yeah hahah
<Riddell> nixternal: look great
<nixternal> good deal
<Jucato> nixternal: <Riddell> nixternal: look great <--- that's actually a command. you should start trying to look great :P
<nixternal> hahahah
 * DaSkreech gets the Vista monkey off nixternal's back
<nixternal> you got the vista bug now!
<DaSkreech> A long time ago
<DaSkreech> Just that I find it very unproductive
<DaSkreech> about 1/2  the time I'm here I'm in Vista
<nixternal> man, and I take crap for it
<Jucato> nixternal: yes. because you're you. :)
<nixternal> I have a head ache
<Jucato> DaSkreech is not nixternal... so he takes a whole different kind of krap :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> man, we should tell everyone we are running KDE 4 by default now in Gutsy in there...I bet Kubuntu beats Ubuntu in initial downloads :p
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> and I'll quit being in #kubuntu after that :)
<nixternal> wo0t...our servers just pulled in the html files for the download page
<nixternal> ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.10
<nixternal> err, how did I paste Indiana Universities link and not mine
<nixternal> oh well, ours looks the same, but I was watching the server here pull them over
<nosrednaekim> haha... good idea :)
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah but then #kde would kik our butts
<Jucato> (your butts...)
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
 * Jucato would be on a vacation
<DaSkreech> Nice disassociation there
<Jucato> (unannounced, indefinite)
<Jucato> I've had my butt kicked more than enough for the sake of Kubuntu, thank you
<nixternal> OK, I need to stop trolling
<nixternal> I am listening to the teach go over javascript and ajax, and I am trolling
<Jucato> one begets the other :)
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> I can't believe someone hasn't joined the chan yet as sabdfl
<crimsun> because no one can without ghosting him.
<DaSkreech> I was about to ask how tey would pull that off
<nixternal> oh lord
<MShuttleworth> Damn
<MShuttleworth> He owns it already
 * nixternal gets away from DaSkreech
 * MShuttleworth hugs his good friend
<MShuttleworth> nixternal: Liar!! There is no food
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<Jucato> food..
<Jucato> hm.. breakfast
 * MShuttleworth pops up basket
<nixternal> we had people pop in that channel, to funny
<nixternal> lets me know people are reading part messages
 * n8k99 breaks fast
<dasKreech> My GF always used to write it like that too
<dasKreech> I just think it like that
<dasKreech> nixternal: http://marriedman.deviantart.com/art/I-like-KDE-dammit-67597424
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is gutsy officially out? can we remove the #ubuntu+1 in the topic?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's not, no mail to u-a
<Jucato> hm ok. coz someone said #ubuntu+1 is redirecting to #ubuntu now
<Jucato> so might be useless to put #ubuntu+1 in the topic in #k
<ScottK> #ubuntu+1 is redirecting to #ubuntu.  I'd take it out.
<dasKreech> Yep
<dasKreech> That's just confusing
 * Hobbsee muhahahahaha's
<Jucato> ok if no one else object's, I'll remove it
<dasKreech> How do you give up ops ?
<dasKreech>  /op- nick ?
<dasKreech> Never mind got it
<Jucato> for the lolcat lovers: http://www.lolcatbible.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<dasKreech> An Ceiling Cat sayz, i can haz lite? An lite wuz
<nixternal> dasKreech: that wallpaper in that screenshot is very nice
 * Jucato waits for the "It looks like Vista I love it" comment...
 * nixternal kicks Jucato in the small toe
<Jucato> which one would that be? :)
<nixternal> right foot
<Jucato> hm.. judging by your size and my relative size... you kicked my whole foot :)
<Jucato> ... ouch!
<nixternal> lol
<dasKreech> Dese bonez is my bonez  an dis meatz are my meatz;  I calz her "whoa man", k  cuz she in ur chest taken ur ribs.
<dasKreech> Whoa man :)
<Jucato> wth? is Carmony really being serious?
<dasKreech> An they sewd sum fig-leavez togethr, An made themselvez clofs. Eve even maded firs thong but was vry vry itchy. srsly.
<dasKreech> ha ha ha
<ScottK> Apparently (about Carmony)
<dasKreech>  I missed the whole Linspire Ubuntu thing
<dasKreech>  Whats going on?
<Jucato> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577927
<Jucato> http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2007/10/17/carmony_goes_ubuntu_mitt_next/
<Hobbsee> man...ubuntu is light years ahead of kubuntu...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sad...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> but shit...you see why ubuntu has the uptake that it does, when you run it
<Hobbsee> particularly if you change th theme
<Hobbsee> and make it shiny
<Hobbsee> looks a lot like kde, in some ways :)
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> unfortunately, we have the shiny only...
<fdoving> can't say i miss much while doing my daily things in kubuntu. what does ubuntu have? gnome?
<Jucato> bullet proof X?
<Hobbsee> shiny stuff, compiz, the codecs
<Jucato> printer setup?
<Hobbsee> it just seems more integrated and polished than kubuntu
<Hobbsee> havent tried that yet.
<Hobbsee> it should be flawless
<fdoving> yep, go try opensuse, mandriva, etc.
<Jucato> a lot of users are actually comparing and noticing the discrepancy
<fdoving> they all feel the same. polished.
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<Jucato> they're beginning to ask...
<Hobbsee> and irssi is actually mostly bearable.
<Hobbsee> probably because it's not straight black on white - but i set this to a light grey on black
<Hobbsee> (er, white on black)
<fdoving> well, work. bye.
<dasKreech> bye
<Jucato> bye fdoving
<Hobbsee> hum
 * Hobbsee kicks pidgin
<Jucato> poor birdie :)
<dasKreech> Jucato: he listed Kubuntu as different from Ubuntu
<Jucato> unfortunately, he's half correct...
<Jucato> unfortunately, there's no clear cut answer
<Hobbsee> pidgin, you suck
 * Jucato hands Hobbsee a shotgun
<Hobbsee> surely you have realised that not everyone uses hotmail.
<Jucato> although have you tried file transfer between Kopete and Yahoo! Messenger? :)
<Hobbsee> nope
<Jucato> you'll probaby shoot kopete too :)
<Jucato> more than twice I've been embarrassed by that :/
<Hobbsee> oh actually, yes i have
<Hobbsee> file transfer never seems to work
<ScottK> Security feature.
<dasKreech> For Yahoo?
<ScottK> No, not transferring files.
<ScottK> Never know what kind of dangerous stuff you'll get.
<dasKreech> !find openal
<ubotu> Found: libghc6-openal-dev, libopenal-dev, libopenal0a, libopenalpp-cvs-dev, libopenalpp-cvs1 (and 2 others)
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: What polish would Kubuntu need to bring it to challenge ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> just install it and have a look
<Hobbsee> hte codecs, in particular
 * Jucato would answer stability and upgrade path, "equal" features (maybe backends-frontends) if he were Hobbsee
 * dasKreech pictures Jucato dressed up as Hobbsee
<Jucato> don't
<Jucato> even
<Jucato> dare
<Hobbsee> hehe
<dasKreech> What upgrade path ?
<Jucato> !enter | Jucato
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: based on what i wear, that wouldnt be too scary
<nixternal> I just deleted my Java midterm project that is due tomorrow
 * dasKreech hardly sees what Hobbsee wears :)
<Jucato> upgrade path from ubuntu to ubuntu+1
<nixternal> how I did it, I have no clue
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: come to a UDS then :P
<Jucato> nixternal: wtf?!?! no way! :(
<dasKreech> But in what I have seen you in.!!!
<nixternal> Jucato: unfortunately yes way
 * dasKreech still has those two pics of Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: i live in tshirts and jeans and jackets, pretty much
<dasKreech> I figured
 * Hobbsee did a lot of sound engineering, and other such things, and so had no use for skirts.
<nixternal> at least I have a print out of the working GUI, so she better understand
<dasKreech> nixternal: GUI delete?
 * Hobbsee is not a girly girl.  clan is the girly girl.
<nixternal> ya, GUI delete
<nixternal> about 2 hours of solid GUI work too
<Jucato> vista gui delete or *buntu's?
<nixternal> Kubuntu
<Jucato> eeek
<dasKreech> Clan ?
<dasKreech> So it's not in ~./Trash ?
<nixternal> my Vista box sleeps unless I feel like testing some cross-platform stuff, or I want to play Call of Duty
<nixternal> it is in ~/.hell
<dasKreech> Jucato: wat's wrong with our upgrade path ?
<Jucato> hm... w/c reminds me...
<nixternal> don't know if I found a bug or not, and if I did, I couldn't even tell you where it is
<dasKreech> Other than KDE's spastic release schedule ?
<Jucato> dasKreech: I'm not talking about schedules
<Jucato> but about the actual process of upgrading to a new release
<dasKreech> Right I'm trying to ascertain what you mean
<dasKreech>  oh you mean not having to press alt+F2 ?
<Jucato> not having the updater crash for one
<dasKreech> Ah it crashed for you?
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> let see if Gutsy will be the release where I won't hear it crashed for anyone
<Jucato> k'night nixternal
<dasKreech>  Well my co worker just spent the whole day rescusing ubuntu from an upgrade where the updater crashed and near hosed his system
<dasKreech> He had to format and reinstall
<dasKreech> night nixternal
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee_ with a tail
<Hobbsee_> :)
<Hobbsee> hmm.  /me is on the search for a non-konversation client that doesnt suck.
<dasKreech> irssi ?
<Jucato> I just love users :)
<Hobbsee> irssi's less sucky
<dasKreech> Jucato: I know right?
<Jucato> one of theses I will really really quit IRC user support
<dasKreech> !hobsee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hobsee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dasKreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<dasKreech> Bah
<dasKreech> I swear anytime i fire up a GTk app my load jumps to 3
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'm surprised hwo slow this is too
<Jucato> yay!! the pointy stick has left!
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Why non-Konversation?
<dasKreech> Jucato: See  http://www.patchshorts.com/node/6 is a problem
<Hobbsee> ScottK: because i was wondering if there was anything else.
<Hobbsee> and i'm using gnome atm
<ScottK> OK.  I like Konversation.  I tend to get stuff I like and then just stick with it.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ph34r your own stick!
<Jucato> seriously... our users are getting smarter and noisier... they're beginning to compare feature lists and ask scary questions... we can't fool them anymore!
<dasKreech> Compiz?
<Jucato> that's just one. which I can easily lay the blame on compiz people ;)
<dasKreech> ha ha
<dasKreech> I just keep saying wait til kwin4!
<dasKreech> The WM not the game
<dasKreech> They damn well better have a spinning cube
<dasKreech> Thats the only one people seem to care about
<Jucato> they don't have a useless spinning cube. the desktop grid is great
<dasKreech> Yeah that looks awesome :)
<dasKreech>  too bad Compiz has that now as well
<Jucato> and more useful
<dasKreech> Stupid users comparing lists
<ScottK> It's late and I'm tired, so I'm off to bed.  Good night all.
<Jucato> good night ScottK!
<Jucato> actually beryl had the desktop wall first before compiz did
<sahin_h> I have to say I tested compiz in the last week. And my conclusion: it's nice and wow, but after a week I won't use anymore.
<sahin_h> And I tested with gnome.
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sahin_h> I lost my favorite keyboard shortcuts for example.
<sahin_h> Still there are minor but anoing bugs.
<Hobbsee> i think we should lock that page...
<Jucato> why?
<sahin_h> Most of the bugs related to my dual monitor env I think.
<sahin_h> And I can't stand with gnome, becuase most of the application what I use KDE based.
<sahin_h> I tried to replace amarok with rhytmbox. Amarok simply the superior one.
<sahin_h> Digikam has more features which are important for me than f-spot.
<sahin_h> Tomboy vs basket... and so on.
<sahin_h> So I'm going to stick with kubuntu and I'm just waiting for KDE4.
<sahin_h> I use only two gtk apps frequently: firefox, openoffice.
<dasKreech> Ugh
<dasKreech> sweetheart_sunsh:  Hey Sweetheart!
<serzholino> sahin_h: openoffice isn't gtk app
<sweetheart_sunsh> hmm
<dasKreech> Firefox is 'orrible :)
<sweetheart_sunsh> ooh..hi skreechie
<serzholino> it uses its own toolkit
<sahin_h> serzholino: Well, you're right.
<dasKreech> hi Sunny
<dasKreech> Oh Sunny click on the words #dwight
<sahin_h> dasKreech: Yep firefox not perfect, however our corporate env much better than konqueror. Unfortunately.
<dasKreech> true :)
<sahin_h> dasKreech:  Most of my web based corporate application simply useles with konqueror. And I have to use these apps.
<dasKreech> Yeah I won't argue that Konqueror shoudl be rolled out in a Business :)
<sahin_h> And yes, firefox not a gnome application too...
<sahin_h> In the past I translated the Kubuntu Gutsy beta announcements to Hungarian
<sahin_h> Where can I found the proposed announcement for Kubuntu Gutsy Final)?
<sahin_h> I would like to start the translation now, because I have some spare time now.
<sahin_h> Later maybe I won't have time for it.
<sahin_h> Later means later on this day.
<dasKreech> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<dasKreech> What was the project to build an apt-server from your cache ?
<ScottK> sahin_h: I saw a version of it here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes - I don't know if that's the final or not.
<ScottK> Oops.  Not that one (although that would be good too).
<ScottK> sahin_h: This one: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kwww/announcements/7.10-release.php
<sahin_h> ScottK: Thanks for the link.
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> nixternal: You left your book report up on your web site: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/draft.odt
<_StefanS_> morning
<dasKreech> yo
<Jucato> yo _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey all
<_StefanS_> busy night ? :)
<_StefanS_> kinda alot going on here late last night..
<Jucato> wasn't here :)
<Jucato> kinda disappearing into the night :)
<_StefanS_> among the creatures of the night...
<Jucato> that too
<dasKreech> Night all
<Jucato> night
<_StefanS_> Jucato: found you! http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlLA/original/ShaolinMonk.jpg
<Jucato> lol!!
<Jucato> hm... I was considering getthing a very short haircut...
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Jucato> since my hair has been fallling out, might as well get rid of it all.. :(
<_StefanS_> yep thats a good thought
<_StefanS_> oh well I need to work..
<Jucato> unfortunately, the looks will be not as good :)
<Jucato> unlucky you :)
<_StefanS_> looks are deceiving :D
<_StefanS_> seems like I have another computer for spare
<Jucato> hahaha
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> I should call you _StefanS_ Clause :)
<Jucato> erll Claus
<_StefanS_> yes
<_StefanS_> I even sent a SE z550i to Jos also, which I happen to find in the storage
<_StefanS_> uhm I need to buy some more memory
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: those bugfixes are for hardy, right?
<pwuertz> who is building the kde4 beta packages? are there going to be some updated beta3 packages, as the packages in the repository are broken? is there a guide for building the kubutu-kde4 packages from svn?
<_StefanS_> pwuertz: Riddell, and see kubuntu.org
<_StefanS_> pwuertz: techbase.kde.org ?
<pwuertz> _StefanS_: yea, I've seen that beta3 was announced today... but the 3.94 packages in the repository have been built like a week ago and they are broken
<pwuertz> _StefanS_: no updates since then
<_StefanS_> pwuertz: Riddell has been very busy getting the kde 3.5.8 packages to behave and ofcourse all the other management.
<pwuertz> _StefanS_: ok, sorry
<_StefanS_> pwuertz: dont be, my guess is that stuff like that will be taken care of pretty soon
<GNUton> hi
<_StefanS_> hey
<Riddell> pwuertz: what's broken about them?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I debugged a bit late last night and my startkde script doesn't seem to fail directly, but KDE4 just exits to kdm after the "Desktop" part of the splash screen
<_StefanS_> Riddell: not sure what causes it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will try with xephyr, it might be easier than a full session
<Riddell> now here's an e-mail
<Riddell>    Hallo from Greece.
<Riddell>    How much time will take until Kubuntu 7.10 will be able for
<Riddell>    downloading?Million users are in front of their screens for hours
<Riddell>    today.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: think I got it
<_StefanS_> nice :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: oh?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: gonna make a paste
<Jucato> lol! Million users? :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ksmserver: error while loading share libraries: libkpty.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stdin> did you install the beta with "sudo apt-get install kde4base-dev kdebase-workspace" ?
<pwuertz> Riddell: most binaries are linked against libkpty.so... which seems to be code outsourced from konsole
<_StefanS_> stdin: I'll try that
<pwuertz> Riddell: but its missing
<stdin> libkpty.so is in kdelibs5-dev
<pwuertz> ok... just a dependency missing then
<Riddell> well, a file in the wrong place
<_StefanS_> ah yep
<_StefanS_> maybe
<stdin> well, .so's are normally links to the real object, but it's a binary
<_StefanS_> Riddell: maybe you should post that to the kubuntu.org wiki, since we cant make changes to gutsy anymore
<pwuertz> _StefanS_: does that mean kde4 beta3 is frozen in gutsy?
<Riddell> I can update the instructions on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> pwuertz: all of gutsy is frozen
<_StefanS_> yep
<pwuertz> is that wise?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that would be good
<_StefanS_> am I the only one getting strange black screens when logging into kde, like powersaving stuff gone crazy ?
<_StefanS_> it just immediately blanks the screen.. but it might be my DVI switch
<_StefanS_> wierd.
<pwuertz> for some reason.. the beta3 in the repository looks very different from http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce_4.0-beta3/plasma.png
<pwuertz> maybe post-installed applications and plasmoids for the screenschot
<pwuertz> _StefanS_: no, screen is ok
<pwuertz> _StefanS_: but plasma got problems with bigger screen sizes
<_StefanS_> pwuertz: I was referring to the current kde 3
<pwuertz> oh ok
<sebas> pwuertz: I had the applet from playground installed, IIRC
<Riddell> does this work for people in konqueror? http://thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Kubuntu%207.10%20RC
<Riddell> clicking the screenshots?
<stdin> nope
<Riddell> fooey
<_StefanS_> works for me
<Riddell> _StefanS_: in konqueror?
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> just testing now
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you can click on the different kubuntu screenshots?  what version of KDE?
<_StefanS_> gutsy latest
<_StefanS_> 3.5.8
<_StefanS_> works fine
<Nightrose> works here - konqueror 3.5.8 on feisty
<_StefanS_> wow archive.ubuntu.com already taking hits it seems :)
<Riddell> spooky
<_StefanS_> 118kb/s thats a new low
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'd recommend you use a mirror
<_StefanS_> yep I might just do that
<peterbuldge> is anybody else having a problem getting beta 3 to start?
<peterbuldge> it gets to the flashing screen icon on load and then the xserver resets and it goes back to the login screen
<Huff> is the official release out yet? or still making small changes via rsync?
<stdin> it's not out yet,  #ubuntu-release-party
<Huff> thanks
<peterbuldge> by the way I'm talking about the kde beta 3
<_StefanS_> peterbuldge: install kdelibs5-dev
<_StefanS_> peterbuldge: seems to fix it
<peterbuldge> thx
<peterbuldge> I'll try it
<_StefanS_> peterbuldge: I havent verified it yet, so please let us know
<_StefanS_> us/me
<stdin> if you install "kde4base-dev"  and "kdebase-workspace" it should get everything you need
<peterbuldge> k gimmie a few
<stdin> I'm guessing mirrors are going to be slow ;)
<peterbuldge> when is 7.10 supposed to actually be available today?
<peterbuldge> sorry I'm sure that question is being asked non-stop in here
<stdin> today yes, exactly when, no one knows
<peterbuldge> well the rc is pretty nifty
<peterbuldge> is there it just going to be small bugfixes for the final release?
<peterbuldge> or are the features that stil havent been added
<stdin> if you keep up-to-date, then you will have the final release, won't be much different
<Riddell> peterbuldge: we have two whole new versions of KDE in the final
<peterbuldge> yeah you're speaking of beta 3 right?
<Riddell> that's one of them
<peterbuldge> and then 3.5.8
<peterbuldge> 3.5.8 is nice
<peterbuldge> I'm trying to get beta 3 working now... pretty anxious to see what progress has been considering beta was pretty much unusable
<peterbuldge> brb guys
<peterbuldge> ok guys I can confirm that installing the dev packages along with the workspace package gets beta 3 working
<peterbuldge> at least for me
<sahin_h> The Hungarian translation of the Kubuntu Gutsy announcement has been done.
<peterbuldge> the plasmoids seem to work
<peterbuldge> although I have no idea what to do with them
<peterbuldge> ha
<sahin_h> Now I'm ready to put the news to the some Hungarian Linux portal when Kubuntu 7.10 will be released.
<sahin_h> One step left. I have to insert the pictures into, when the english one will take to the final place.
<Riddell> sahin_h: based on what?
<sahin_h> Riddell: Based on this: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kwww/announcements/7.10-release.php
<sahin_h> Riddell: I hope this will be the final annoucement what ScottK show me.
<Riddell> sahin_h: I've made some changes to that http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php
<Riddell> removed digikam and amarok and added strigi and qyoto/jambi
<peterbuldge> what will the process be for upgrading from the RC to the final?
<sahin_h> Riddell: Ohhh. It will be a big problem if I will keep amarok and digikam?
<peterbuldge> is it the same as upgrading from feisty?
<peterbuldge> or is it just a regular apt-get update type deal
<Riddell> sahin_h: not at all
<sahin_h> Riddell: I'm going to insert strigi and qyoto/jambi after my lunch.
<Riddell> peterbuldge: see the page above (which is not yet published)
<Riddell> sahin_h: where is your page?
<sahin_h> Riddell: The material not on any public page yet. However you can check the previous announcement translation on the following location>
<peterbuldge> yeah I'm looking at it now and it only mentions upgrading from feisty
<peterbuldge> so I guess the process is the same?
<sahin_h> Riddell: http://ubuntu.hu/hir/megjelent-kubuntu-7-10-gutsy-gibbon-beta
<Riddell> peterbuldge: oh, didn't read you
<Riddell> peterbuldge: for RC upgrades you can probably just do apt-get dist-upgrade fine
<peterbuldge> k
<peterbuldge> where is there documention on the kde beta 3?
<peterbuldge> it seems really different and this is the first time I've had a chance to play around with a working version
<Riddell> peterbuldge: kubuntu.org
<peterbuldge> haha
<Riddell> well, depends what sort of documentation
<peterbuldge> I'm a dummy
<peterbuldge> I do not think I like strigi
<peterbuldge> it has to index everything and it takes up space
<peterbuldge> what are some other desktop search utilities?
<emilsedgh> mhb: ping
<Riddell> peterbuldge: #kubuntu for user questions
<Riddell> now..who's brave?
<Riddell>    Thank you for the Kubuntu. I still can't believe what I got for 3
<Riddell>    pounds sterling ! :)
<Riddell>    [1]http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/06081803.html  (flash based thank
<Riddell>    you :) )
<Riddell> I don't have flash so if someone dares to see what it is.. :)
<Nightrose> haha nice one
<Nightrose> it's two bunnies saying thank you a million times and very fast
<Huff> haha very funny
<serzholino> announce page has only CD download links, no DVD
<Riddell> serzholino: we don't tend to publicise the DVDs much
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what are the differences anyway?
<serzholino> ok, i think i'll find them anyway :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: DVDs have live install and debian-installer and have more packages from debian-installer
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so it contains the alternate also
<_StefanS_> Riddell: or something like that.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, and the packages from supported
<_StefanS_> uhm ok, nice to know
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kde4 beta3 desktop is behaving _very_ slow, is there something I might have done wrong?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I remember it faster from beta2..
<Riddell> the packages are built with full debugging on
<_StefanS_> uhm, still on a 3gb dual core 2ghz it should perfom somewhat better I think.. I'm waiting 30secs for screen updates each time I click :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: for some odd reason it seems faster now :)
<emilsedgh> Riddell: ah, please do not create them with debugging for next versions...
<sahin_h> Riddell: I'm done with the Hungarian translation. The pictures included also.
<sahin_h> Riddell: I left some extras inside (digikam, amarok, kaffeine)
<nosrednaekim> someone needs to change the topic........
<WaltzingAlong> Riddell: the image installation pointed to by http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade  is nice but people need software-properties-kde installed to see the same screens, right?
<WaltzingAlong> /topic Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Kubuntu 7.10 is out! | Upgrading? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> :D tried
<sahin_h> WaltzingAlong: Kubuntu 7.10 is really out? :-O
<sahin_h> WaltzingAlong: Or that was a joke?
<WaltzingAlong> sahin_h: it is
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out!
<Jucato> stdin: sredna is one of the main devs for kate :)
<sahin_h> WaltzingAlong: Ok, I'm going to post my Hungarian translation!
<Jucato> ah nvm. he said it :)
<stdin> Jucato: tbh, I'm not looking at names, just replying to sentences ;)
<Jucato> :)
<xevious> Hello
<xevious> So I noticed this the last time I did a dist-upgrade, but forgot about it: While the "Distribution Upgrade" window is open, adept_notifier keeps running.  I currently have an icon in my systray telling me that I have 1108 available upgraded packages.
<WaltzingAlong> yes and? (btw the support channels are #kubuntu and #ubuntu)
<xevious> i'm suggesting
<xevious> it seems logical that adept's distribution upgrade process should shut off adept_notifier
<xevious> that could confuse noobs
<WaltzingAlong> xevious: if you watch it, as items are installed adept_notifier reports fewer available updates!
<xevious> not in sync with what the distribution upgrade is doing
<xevious> well it probably will be
<xevious> but i'm in the downloading phase right now.
 * Jucato is not even sure you'll be able to launch adept updater from adept notifier while the distribution upgrade is running
<xevious> Jucato: adept notifier was running when i started it
<Jucato> yes. I don't think it matters
<xevious> seems silly to notify users about "available updates" when you're doing a major system upgrade
<sahin_h> Riddell: Here's the Kubuntu Gutsy announcement in Hungarian Language:
<sahin_h> Riddell: http://ubuntu.hu/hirek/2007oct/megjelent-kubuntu-7.10-gutsy-gibbon
<xevious> and like it could cause confusion. "I'm upgrading and I already need to update it??"
<Jucato> how about "I'm upgrading that's why there are updates showing"?
<xevious> meh
<xevious> ok
 * Jucato shrugs
<xevious> it just seems like it would be more polished if it killed adept notifier
<xevious> to me at least
<WaltzingAlong> but you are installing 1108 updates
<xevious> right and the distribution upgrade already told me that it was going to do that
<Jucato> *I* don't think it's really that confusing. *I* don't think users are that "ignorant". But *I* don't represent the majority, and *I* might be wrong
<WaltzingAlong> the difference between 7.04 and 7.10 (among other things) is the set of packages, the version numbers.
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: BTW, do you use Dolphin?
<Jucato> noooope :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: ah... becaue I woul have thought you would have found this bug ;)
<Jucato> I think I've had enough Dolphin for a month. but that actually depends
<nosrednaekim> heh. yeah... its really bad.
<Jucato> if I have a konq window open (which is 99% of the time), I use konq
<xevious> I'll see how many people get confused by that.
<Jucato> only use dolphin when no window is open or it's from an inserted media
<Jucato> xevious: we'll see
<xevious> My guess: the sax player in my band who said "wow that's neat. can i get that? does it work with my ipod?" when he saw kubuntu on my system. and my mom
<Jucato> I don't think there were confused people last time
<xevious> ok. let's compare to windows for a sec.
<xevious> :D
 * xevious plays devil's advocate i guess
<amachu_> hey
<xevious> windows update, the little systray icon: for marginal updates
<WaltzingAlong> and the website both in action!
<amachu_> i have postgresql-8.2 installed, and its not allowing me to upgreade
<xevious> new windows comes out, you can upgrade with an upgrade disc and it opens a window, similar to this Distribution Upgrade window that I see now.
 * Jucato waits for the "punchline"
<xevious> during the XP -> Vista upgrade (which someone unfortunately hired me to do in spite of me recommending strongly against it), windows update doesn't pop up and say "hey! Vista's available. do you want to upgrade?"
<xevious> because that systray icon notifies people of marginal updates.
<nosrednaekim> so you are arguing people should have to go out and pay 200 buck for the next version of kubutu to avoid this ;)
<xevious> hahaa
 * nosrednaekim is REALLY playing the devils advocate
<WaltzingAlong> paying 200 is really the short term
<Jucato> xevious: then?
<Jucato> xevious: there's a difference... Adept/APT is locked
<xevious> I'm just saying that it seemed kind of clunky after I already clicked through a bunch of windows distinctly telling me what it was going to do, that adept_notifier decided to make me aware of the 1108 available updates. I looked at the little notify bubble and thought "No shit, sherlock." pardon the language. I just want Kubuntu to be ultra smooth.
<Jucato> so technically adept updater won't run
<xevious> ?
<WaltzingAlong> so basically you thought it was clunky that you were being told by notifier that there were several packages to be updated while you were updating them?
<Jucato> adept notifier's job is  just to display that there are updates available. once you click it, it will try to run adept updater , which is a different app
<WaltzingAlong> prefer not to have feedback during the process?
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: i have feedback
<Jucato> and adept updater, just like adept manager and installer, will not run when something's using apt
<xevious> in Adept's Distribution Upgrade window that's sitting in the corner
 * Jucato wil just have dinner
<xevious> it's a progress bar
<WaltzingAlong> two types of feedback, graphical and textual
<xevious> yes i have textual feedback in that Distribution Upgrade window, too
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> ok point noted
<xevious> you guys are rough
<xevious> seriously though. i installed dapper on my friend's computer, not knowing that feisty was coming out about 4 days later
<xevious> (well he installed it actually, i was there in case of emergency)
<xevious> 4 days later he called up and said "i'm doing the upgrade and it tells me there's already updates available for it"
<xevious> we'll see if it confuses him once again
<WaltzingAlong> guess it would help to understand a bit how deb works?
<xevious> i've got a firm grasp on it.
<xevious> been using debian since buzz
<xevious> linux since kernel 0.98.3
<ScottK> xevious: I'm sure manchicken would really love help fixing adept up.  I haven't dared to look.  I understand the code is pretty evil.
<xevious> all i'm looking for is kill `pidof adept_notifier` at the start of the graphical dist-upgrade process
<xevious> ... if we're being bash-y
<ScottK> Won't it just spin it up again? (I honestly don't know, I just use apt myself).
<xevious> we'll see
<xevious> i just killed it
<mhb> I whole-heartedly thank all of the people who worked on, helped test and bugfix Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon. They have done a really great job. Thanks for making it happen! Special thanks as always to our dearest Jonathan Riddell!
<mhb> emilsedgh: I am still at school, will be with you in an hour.
<emilsedgh> ok thanks mhb
<emilsedgh> Kudos to whole community and dev's, speciallly J. Riddell
<WaltzingAlong> thanks all!
<WaltzingAlong> looking forward to the name changes ubuntuK ubuntuG ubuntuX  so we can call them all ubuntu, hehe
<Jucato> mhb: sounds like a valedictory speech :)
<xevious> you got my two cents. do what you want with it...
<Jucato> hm... I could have ended the discussion earlier with a "file a bug/wish" :D
<mhb> Jucato: no, it's a big thank you to you all, the active community, including the upstream people who use Kubuntu and comment on it (nudge nudge) :o)
 * Jucato looks around...
<Jucato> riiiight :)
 * WaltzingAlong slaps xevious with a large trout
<mhb> Jucato: that was a joke, of course ... KDE folks have done most of the work on the system.
<Jucato> mhb: don't worry. I have a very good sense of humor :)
<Jucato> to the point of being bad :)
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: in absentia...
<WaltzingAlong> noticed that too
<mhb> Jucato: and thanks all the user of kubuntu in the world that they are loyal to us and to the people that translate the system and give advice to others.
<Jucato> of course. that's what a community is all about :)
 * Jucato just wished we had more testers... hm.. blog post coming up
<mhb> Jucato: I wish we had people who would share their ideas with us.
<mhb> more people
<mhb> and experience with other distros, etc.
<WaltzingAlong> mhb: such as?
<Jucato> we always have people like that.. the problem is collecting them and filtering through them
<mhb> WaltzingAlong: people that would come and say "hey, I have migrated from kubuntu to opensuse because of this and this and this."
<Jucato> ah testimonials of sorts
<mhb> WaltzingAlong: people either don't say why or they migrate just because ABC is cool.
<WaltzingAlong> so you want more feedback from then on why?
<WaltzingAlong> gotcha
<Jucato> or they just say... "it just works" :)
<Jucato> (that's mostly what I hear)
<mhb> right. No helpful information at all.
<WaltzingAlong> i prefer kde over gnome and realize (it seems to me) that ubuntu is (still) gnome centric but kubuntu is shaping up
<WaltzingAlong> well should i come across any i will drill them for answers! :D
<Jucato> mhb: if you're interested... http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=23.0
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> I will read it after the lecture
<Jucato> I can put out such a call for these kinds of things... but be prepared for an onslaught of info
<mhb> declaring arrays in pascal is not very interesting, though :o(
<Jucato> both useful and useless
<WaltzingAlong> actually i switched from suse to ubuntu because i preferred deb based over rpm but i picked suse over otther dists (this was 2004) because of yast
<Jucato> there are arrays in pascal? hahah
<stdin> hmm, we're getting a _lot_ of reports that adept is not showing the Version Upgrade button
<mhb> WaltzingAlong: yast is a good and a bad thing for suse ... you cannot easily integrate it with upstream/other distros, which is kind of on purpose
<mhb> if yast were separate kcm modules ... I wish.
<WaltzingAlong> mhb: that was then. i was new and had used redhat a bit but found suse then easier for beginners
<WaltzingAlong> kcontrol works for me and i dabble with the cli often enough but still like a gui there some times
<Jucato> yast has its own brand of separate modules though. but yes, it would be great if you could integrate the two
<Jucato> or inter-operate
<mhb> Jucato: yeah. Like separate a bunch of them and have them in kcontrol/systemsettings.
<Jucato> mhb: while you're being bored to death by pascal arrays (they still teach pascal?!?!) have you heard of packagekit?
<Jucato> I just heard about it recently but don't know much about it
<mhb> Jucato: hehe :o) yes, I did.
<mhb> Jucato: it's a bittersweet thing to me.
<mhb> Jucato: it uses a separate server for package installation and D-Bus to interact with it.
<Jucato> iirc you didn't like the D-bus part?
<WaltzingAlong> all my programming in undergrad college was with cobol and rpg with a touch of c++
<Jucato> role playing games? :D
<mhb> Jucato: yes, I didn't. Having a separate package server with D-Bus is one thing, creating a layer for interacting with *all* package types another.
<mhb> Jucato: there should be a libpackage which you can link against for your app to work with all package types.
<Huff> what was the official release time, gmt, for gutsy?
<Riddell> Huff: a couple of hours ago
<mhb> Jucato: this way we're forcing everyone to run the package server in the background, and that would be bad.
<stdin> Riddell: any idea why adept isn't showing the "Version Upgrade" button without "--version-upgrade" ?
<mhb> let the distribution decide whether it will take a async & D-Bus or sync & fast path - but packagekit doesn't allow that.
<Riddell> stdin: bug 153889
<Jucato> mhb: it was explained to me this way: apt <-> package kit service <-> dbus <-> GUI frontend
<stdin> ah :)
<Jucato> stdin: I thought the --version-upgrade was a requirement?
<mhb> Jucato: better to say apt (library) - linked with packagekit daemon - communicating via dbus - gui frontend
<WaltzingAlong> role playing games would have been more relevant! rpg was an ugly cobol
<stdin> Jucato: only from RC (or so the upgrade instructions say)
<Jucato> RC
<Jucato> er.. I C
<Jucato> bah! "I see"
<Jucato> stdin: good luck w/ user support btw :)
<mhb> Jucato: better (design) solution - apt (library) - unifiedfacade (library) - whatever you want
<stdin> Jucato: feel like jumping in? /me want's lunch ;)
<Jucato> stdin: tbh... I've been sort of in the dumps w/ user support lately...
<Jucato> I try to peek in once in a while... but while you guys are there...
<stdin> Jucato: can't say I blame you
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153889 in adept "feisty dist upgrade check does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153889
<Jucato> stdin: don't worry, it might just be a phase I'm going through
<Jucato> mhb: for you, the unifiedfacade has to be non-d-bus? but wouldn't be using d-bus mean that it would be more likely to be accepted across other distros?
<mhb> Jucato: the unifiedfacade is a library. The d-bus is used (in packagekit) just for requesting stuff. You can create an async solution if you want.
<Jucato> (but generally I have almost lost all will to do user support...)
<manchicken> ScottK: I'd also love my machine back.
<manchicken> It's supposed to show up sometime today.
<ScottK> Heh.
 * Jucato thinks DaSkreech should be around to see these upgrade questions/problems
<manchicken> System76 is rocking pretty hard.  Where Best Buy and HP would just send it via UPS ground, System76 is sending my lappy home at the speed of DHL overnight.
<manchicken> So for warranty repair, System76 gets an A-
<manchicken> They'd get a higher grade only if they had a store I could walk into :)
<manchicken> (without waiting a week for the repair)
<mhb> Jucato: in fact, there will be a unifiedlibrary in packagekitd somewhere.
<Jucato> mhb: sounds kool :)
<mhb> Jucato: but it will be a GNOME-like-hackish-unifiedlibrary-wedon'tcarehowitlookslike-ifitworks.
<Jucato> you lost me at the first word :)
<mhb> simply said, packagekit will not develop a platform-app independent layer for other apps to use.
<Jucato> stdin: ping
<mhb> but just an internal layer that will be (most likely) limited and not portable.
<Jucato> oh lunch sorry...
<Jucato> Riddell: um.. just to confirm. feisty-proposed is no longer necessary to be enabled?
<stdin> Jucato: nah, just grabbed some chocolate :)
<Jucato> same question then ^^^
<Riddell> Jucato: best to keep it in
<Jucato> the upgrade instructions don't say so... might that cause some problems?
<manchicken> I love this.  Once a month I give away about 30-40 discs at my community computer workshop.  I requested 75 from shipit, and 35 were approved.
<Jucato> btw the screenshot shows -proposed is enabled
<manchicken> Err, requested 175
<Jucato> stdin: please if you know something, while it's early, should we have them enable pre-release updates (-proposed)?
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> I'd say yes, I guess
<Riddell> the screenshots seem quite broken
<Jucato> <vbgunz> ok, I swear I said pre-relase updates before and it didn't work. but it's seeing an upgrade now
<Riddell> which ones are you looking at?
<stdin> this one http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png ?
<Jucato> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png
<Riddell> hmm, works now
<Riddell> ah, it's without the www. that it's broken
<Riddell> weird
<Jucato> stdin: has this been the issue for the past hours now?
<stdin> yeah, since we announced the release basically
 * Jucato is itching now :/
<WaltzingAlong> with and without www resolve for me
<Riddell> stdin: it doesn't really matter either way, but it's best to keep it in for that adept fix and in gutsy for the kdelibs fix
<Riddell> which hopefully will appear at some point
<jeroenvrp> congratalations!
<Jucato> thanks :)
<jeroenvrp> funny thing is that adept has a version upgrade for me, allthough I am already on Gutsy :-)
<Jucato> kudos to Riddell and the Kubuntu Team
<manchicken> Jucato: And kudos to you :)
<jeroenvrp> ah "your system is up-to-date"
<Jucato> manchicken: hahah thanks! but my presence has been declining once again :)
<manchicken> Tell me about it.
<Jucato> manchicken: btw, if you have the time, just something for consideration: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/153911
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153911 in adept "adept notifier runs during adept-instigated dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Jucato> I rather he reported it than ranted about it :)
<manchicken> Yes, I can confirm that.
<manchicken> It's been that way for ages.
<manchicken> I'll confirm with comments, and priority.
<Jucato> yeah, I'm personally not in favor of his suggestion. but I'd rather you guys see it for yourself :)
<manchicken> Yeah, I don't want to kill adept_notifier there either.
<manchicken> I actually suggested a solution.
<manchicken> I think you'll like mine better.
<manchicken> brb
<Jucato> thanks :)
<manchicken> np
<Jucato> manchicken: you're right I like it! :)
 * Jucato notes that a flood of user support questions is not good for asthma :(
<mhb> Jucato: I have written a blog post requesting feedback from other distros on my Czech blog. The good thing is that the local Linux numbers are small, so I can get an estimate whether people will write something insightful.
<nixternal> mornin'
<mhb> hi nixternal and thanks
<mhb> (see above for my big thanks to all)
<ScottK> mornin' nixternal.  See my note in the scrollback about your school paper?
<lontra> hi quick question ... i am wondering what the plan is for the next kubuntu release with regards to KDE 4?  i know that the next release will be a LTS so I'd imagine you'll be sticking with KDE 3 for at least one more release.  Am I right?  By the way congrats on 7.10 looks like the best kubuntu yet
<ScottK> lontra: That's the plan right now.
<nixternal> ScottK: heh, that was so I could have someone proof it
<mhb> lontra: you're right, KDE4 packages will be available (and easily installable) in the universe repository
<ScottK> nixternal: Shows you the dangers of leaving the directories browsable.
<nixternal> Congratulations to everyone
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, I do that purposely though
<lontra> thanks
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> yo mhb, nixternal, thanks for all your help with Gutsy
<nosrednaekim> congrats Riddell mhb, nixternal, looking and working good :)
 * lontra thinks it would be interesting if Debian Lenny were to ship with KDE 4 before kubuntu.  
<nixternal> Riddell For President!  forget Pedro!
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!!
<nixternal> Jucato!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> hello!!!111
<nixternal> I am ditching class today...so I can finally catch up on some school work
<Jucato> er.. ditching school to do school work? :)
<nixternal> hehe, right
<manchicken> Scotland has too many numbers in their telephone numbers.
<manchicken> Crazy Europeans and your weird phone numbers.
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> 11, I'm sure I've seen numbers in the US with that many
<manchicken> I'm counting 13 on the one you posted on the release announcement.
<Riddell> with international code
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> we also have 13 for our cellular phone numbers...
<manchicken> If anybody is interested (and close enough to join) I'm having a no-cost community computer workshop on Saturday here in good ol' Mahomet, IL.
<manchicken> We have 7 for local, 10 for domestic non-local.
<manchicken> I always use 10-digit numbers though.
<manchicken> Makes it easier for when I travel.
<manchicken> Ooh, you know what's super-cool?  If I go to Europe again, now that I'm on tmobile, I can buy a prepaid SIM card for my blackberry and it'll work in Europe :)
<manchicken> Are there even any CDMA carriers outside the US?
<ScottK> manchicken: I think in South Korea, but I'm not sure.
<manchicken> Hmm.
<manchicken> ScottK: You're coming for the workshop, aren't you? :P
<ScottK> I'm hoping to be at UDS on Monday, but that's the only day I'll be able to be there.
<WaltzingAlong> in the usa all phone numbers are country code + 3 digit area code + 3 digit prefix code + remaining 4 digits;    if a city gets large, new prefix codes need to be used, changing the numbers for some people
<ScottK> $WORK will pay for me to be in the area for a Tuesday meeting.
<manchicken> Anybody know where the next UDS is gonna be?
<Riddell> manchicken: undecided
 * manchicken votes for Mahomet, IL.
<mhb> manchicken: you want me never to attend, do you?
<manchicken> mhb: Where are you?
<manchicken> mhb: You can chill at my place for the event if you want :)
<mhb> manchicken: heh, dont you remember? Your government doesnt want the likes of me in the U.S.
<Riddell> manchicken: you'll be raided by homeland security
<manchicken> mhb: Really?  I don't remember....
 * ScottK seriously wishes he could honestly say Riddell is being ridiculous.
<manchicken> Riddell: Homeland Security actually needs a warrant to do anything to me :)
<mhb> http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/english/enjoy-the-uds-without-me/
<manchicken> And my local police would be helping me out, too.
<Riddell> I suspect if you had an illegal immigrant in your house they could get one
<ScottK> manchicken: Don't be certain.
<manchicken> Riddell: Wouldn't be the first time.
<manchicken> mhb: That's rather stupid of them.
<mhb> manchicken: well it would be a bummer to sail the atlantic on a fishing ship
<mhb> in the box with the macrels
<manchicken> mhb: I'm just sad to see that this is actually how things are going.
<mhb> mackerel or how you call them :o)
<emilsedgh> mhb: there?
<mhb> emilsedgh: I am here now, yes ... I was here but you disconnected
<manchicken> mhb: Next time tell them that you're going to be visiting a US Citizen, and give contact information.
<emilsedgh> mhb: oh sorry, i didnt know youre here, could i /msg now?
<mhb> emilsedgh: sure
<mhb> manchicken: yes, but I didnt have anyone there
<WaltzingAlong> i can give you my info but i am not there anymore
<manchicken> mhb: You could have asked me :)
<manchicken> Oh, you're from the Czech republic?  Why the F are they worried about Czech folks?
<mhb> manchicken: the consul made clear that students are the most dangerous, especially when you do not have a bank account with a large sum
<manchicken> You didn't express any desire to kill Americans or anything about death to America?
<manchicken> Are you serious?
<manchicken> We have broke-ass students from around the world all over our country.
<manchicken> And most of them are driving autos when they have no business doing so.
<mhb> for some reason they want to see that too
<Riddell> that's pretty common, I've had problems with getting visas for students before
<Riddell> if you're going to university that's probably a different thing
<mhb> Riddell: no, it is not.
<manchicken> Contact RMS and see if he'll help you get in by saying you're visiting MIT.
<manchicken> I think he's worked that angle before for folks.
<mhb> well at least the first-years, and I guess the last years, too... what year you have to be in so they will let you in? :o)
<manchicken> I think this is all bullshit.
<manchicken> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<manchicken> Sorry
<mhb> yeah, lets go back to the topic.
<manchicken> mhb: Mind if I send your blog post around to my legislators?
<mhb> manchicken: do what you want :o)
<manchicken> mhb: Righto.
<mhb> manchicken: heh, I guess until you drop the need of a visa to go to the U.S. I will never be awarded one now that I am in their "VISA declined " database :o
<mhb> )
 * mhb should really shut up, and he does so
<Riddell> what's a bit random is why czech people need one but say Lure doesn't
<Lure> Riddell: I am Slovene, we are on visa wavier program
<Riddell> sure, but why does the US trust Slovenia and not Czech
<Riddell> (especially since they're both EU now)
<mhb> I really didn't want to create a world-wide discussion about this... the UDS will be cool for all attending even though a few of us couldn't come.
<manchicken> Have we done a UDS in Scotland?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> of course we had Debconf and Akademy this year
<manchicken> Let's all crash Riddell's place.
<Riddell> bit of a squeeze, but I could put the non KDE developers in my canoe shed I guess :)
<manchicken> Totally.
<manchicken> That's what they get for delaying KDE4.
<MidMark> hi guys I have a simple request for the next version of the upgrade tool
<MidMark> please keep in mind that the tool should take care about possible crashes in package updates
<MidMark> it's a shame (not want to offend) that entire updates stops for a segmentation fault by python in a single package
<MidMark> now I have problems continuing to upgrade
<MidMark> this should be a very high prorioty!
<Riddell> MidMark: if you have a crash please report it to launchpad.net/ubuntu on update-manager
<Jucato> MidMark: it would be very much appreciated if you could report a bug
<MidMark> Riddell: already reported ages ago anyway this isn't the point
<MidMark> the point is: update manager should not leave the system half updated and in an ibrid state only for a single stupid package
<MidMark> IMO
<MidMark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/146932
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146932 in debconf "package debconf 1.5.14 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]
<Jucato> good night everyone and congratulations on the release!
<Jucato> (and good luck with the onslaught of user support, specially you stdin!)
<mhb> good night Jucato
<stdin> night Jucato
<Jucato> g'night mhb!
<Jucato> mhb: btw, looks like there's some news about smolt from liquidat's blog
<MidMark> guys just a question: to make restarting the update process it say that there is another process that is locking, i've killed all sudo, update_manager.py and friends, who remains?
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MidMark> oks
<MidMark> this also should be added to adept
<MidMark> IMO
<stdin> it is in gutsy
<stdin> :)
<MidMark> ok good to hear
<bddebian> Heya
<MidMark> stdin: ok that worked, however I restarts the upgrade tool, but it closes... so now I'm unable to go back neither go forward
<MidMark> any idea?
<davmor2> Congrats Guys and Gals you've done a smashing job :)
 * jpatrick wishes he could of done more
 * mhb would have done more if he didn't have to sleep ... cursed sleep!
<stdin> MidMark: does 'kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"' not restart it?
<MidMark> stdin: yes, but then starts to refetch repo and then crash or exit or don't know
<MidMark> is there a way to understand what happens? logs?
<MidMark> oh found
<MidMark> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m78183b73
<MidMark> this is the log when I try to restart
<stdin> hmm, you'll have to show that to someone who knows adept better
<MidMark> stdin: talk about libdbus-1-dev but it's in place, so don't which is the problem
<MidMark> and trying a manual distupgrade-> http://pastebin.com/m37f0f9e0
<stdin> try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<MidMark> stdin: ok seems something is moving
<MidMark> thx
<stdin> good luck :)
<MidMark> :)
<manchicken_> We need a tool that will not only install kubuntu-desktop, but will remove the gnome applications, too.
<manchicken_> So like a Ubuntu-to-Kubuntu switcher.
<manchicken_> We could put that up on the System76 forums.
<manchicken_> BTW, I got my lappy back.
<manchicken_> I'm so happy.
<MidMark> thanx to stdin now upgrade tool restarted
<MidMark> :)
<jpatrick> manchicken_: remove libgtk1.2 should do it
<stdin> !purekde | manchicken_, I made this because that doesn't exist
<ubotu> manchicken_, I made this because that doesn't exist: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<manchicken_> stdin: Does removing ubuntu-desktop really work?
<stdin> manchicken_: in some cases (when you use aptitude to install/remove)  it does
<stdin> otherwise packages need to be manually removed
<Lure> manchicken_: probably just remove one libgnomeXXX that every gnome app depends on
<Lure> manchicken_: pitti told me once which  but I do not remember
<stdin> probably libgnome2-0
<Lure> stdin: that sounds like it, yes
<manchicken_> I'm 4% in downloading the updates from the last week.  heh
<manchicken_> This... may take a while.
<mhb> manchicken_: hehe, you should have upgraded before the frenzy
<manchicken_> I couldn't.
<manchicken_> My lappy was in the shop :(
<mhb> manchicken_: ah,yes. Sorry then.
<manchicken_> Mmm... Amarok...
<mhb> Riddell: I started a python/kde3 desktop-effects minitool for installing/starting compiz fusion some time ago, do we want a kcmshell module like this for Hardy?
<mhb> it just installs the package (one click) and replaces kwin with compiz (second click)
<Riddell> mhb: that would be very cool
<mhb> Riddell: when will hardy archives open?
<Riddell> mhb: compiz probably needs some changes to fall back to kwin instead of metacity (I'm not sure)
<Riddell> mhb: hardy archives should open soon, don't know when exactly
<Riddell> maybe tomorrow, maybe even today#
<mhb> really?
<mhb> hmm
<Riddell> well, created rather
<mhb> great.
<Riddell> won't be open for uploading until the toolchain gets in place
<mhb> I will try to get it in early then.
<mhb> it is nothing revolutionary, but easy configuration of compiz might be good for the people who like it now (and might prefer it over kwin4 in the future)
<ScottK> mhb: Please make sure disabling is easy too.
<mhb> ScottK: sure, it's just an install button that changes into remove and start that changed into stop
<ScottK> Cool.
<mhb> ScottK: of course, when it breaks you cannot really count on the GUI.
<Riddell> mhb: it might be good to have a test in it to see if compiz will work first
<mhb> selecting a window when you have no window manager is quite hard
<ScottK> Right.  My main worry is getting a box that qualifies for compiz by default and I want to have an easy way to make it go away forever.
<mhb> Riddell: right, I will take a look at how Ubuntu decides the machine is worthy.
<Riddell> mhb: it's in the /usr/bin/compiz script
<Riddell> so may not be a way to do it without installing and running compiz
<manchicken_> Compiz, even with the kde-decorator, removes so much functionality.
<mhb> manchicken_: of course, you are right.
<mhb> manchicken_: which is why we don't have it by default.
<manchicken_> does KDE 3.5.8 have better translucency support?
<mhb> manchicken_: but many people like it, and we will gain plus points if we provide a way of turning it on, and I can sacrifice a free weekend for plus points :o)
<manchicken_> It worked for me under 3.5.7, but it wasn't very stable.
<manchicken_> mhb: Fair enough.
<mhb> see you folks, I have one more class to attend. I hope we can make hardy rock as much as gutsy and I am looking forward to your Hardy ideas here and in LP blueprints!
<DaSkreech> Beat ubuntu :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: sure, give me and a handful of coders a job and you shall have what you ask for
<mhb> .o)
<DaSkreech> Really Iwant to see a Semiofficial KDE4 ship for hardy
<mhb> DaSkreech: well you will get a KDE4.0 packed, question is, will we be able to make a KDE4 CD spin?
<mhb> but Riddell is the man to ask here
<mhb> DaSkreech: of course, second question is, will we be able to port Adept and all the other apps on time?
<mhb> DaSkreech: the python-kde ones are easy, but Adept? I dunno.
<mhb> well I hafta go, see you later
<DaSkreech> byea
<Tonio_> hi there ;)
<jpatrick> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: congrats for the marvellous gutsy release ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: best kubuntu out there from far
<Tonio_> s/from/soi
<Tonio_> hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: kde4 will be in hardy but not by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw I'm still a bit concerned by dolphin bugs and strigi..... we have to take care of those for hardy, really
<ScottK> Not to mentione gutsy-updates
<Tonio_> Riddell: still working on kio-apt on my own, adept's integration is mostly done, next step is the compatibility with gnome protocol
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: yes but not supported as well
<DaSkreech> Oh can I reinstall strigi?
<yaccin> there was a feature removed from kopete, which was in feisty but is missing in gutsy
<jpatrick> yaccin: could you be a bit more specific?
<Riddell> connecting to MSN :)
<yaccin> in feisty (and bevore feisty) there was a option to hide the scrollbar in the contactlist, that option is gone
<yaccin> i dont NEED msn :P
<Riddell> why would you want to hide a scrollbar?  I'd suspect it was removed on ground of sillyness
<Riddell> however #kopete would be the channel to ask
<Riddell> Tonio_: adept integration?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you should talk to mvo if he has any plans for it, there's a one click install spec at UDS I note
<yaccin> because it looks better without
<yaccin> and you could still scroll with your mousewheel :)
<yaccin> ok so i got from #klubuntu to #kubuntu-dev to #kopete -_-
<DaSkreech> :-)(
<DaSkreech> i was going to send you to kopete first but you said it wa a patch
<yaccin> i dont know if it is
<yaccin> but i think so
<yaccin> i hoped it would be fixed till final release...
<yaccin> but net time i find something like that i really try to file a bug report
<DaSkreech> thanks :)
<yaccin> i would do that more often if it were easier
<emilsedgh> that was the smooth scrolling option which is removed because it was using lots of power and was wasting battery, they did it after the powertop was intoduced
<DaSkreech> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DaSkreech> yaccin: ^^ how much easier do you want it ?
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: Right I rmeember that now! Was waking the CPU every second as long as Kopete was up or something like that
<emilsedgh> DaSkreech: i loved it! i hope one of the styles will have this feature again
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: That doesn't murder laptops
<emilsedgh> DaSkreech: ...ah i cant wait to see Kopete+Decibel in action...
<DaSkreech> 4.1 :)
<yaccin> DaSkreech: im not always sure in which category, etc... and i have to register first -_-
<emilsedgh> DaSkreech: no, 4.2 :(
<yaccin> how can i make my own cursor theme?
<WaltzingAlong> yaccin: maybe start with modifying an existing one?
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: i need a better tool to convert .cur and .ani files to png images first
<yaccin> the one i have sucks :D
<WaltzingAlong> which one are you using?
<marseillai> Riddell: i don't know if you are aware about this but kdelibs4c2a-0ubuntu3 remove kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> marseillai: installed from where?
<marseillai> i took it on planet - kde and install it with gdebi
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: some strang windows programm
<marseillai> sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev return this error : kdelibs4-dev: Dépend: kdelibs4c2a (= 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) mais 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu3 devra être installé
<yaccin> but maybe ill redo them as svg-images :)
<yaccin> would be a lot of work but its worth it :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is there a roadmap to get adept to KDE4 ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: not as such
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> I'm thinking thats a fly in the Ship KDE4buntu ointment
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: do you know such a tool?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: whats wrong with a qt3 app in qt4?
<DaSkreech> Nothing fundamental :)
<nosrednaekim> I just tried out KDE4... its definately improving in stability :)
<nosrednaekim> and its usingalmost NO system resources
<jpatrick> good good, just as it should be
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: That's not good
<DaSkreech> I put it on my system to make use of those resources
<DaSkreech>  lazy ass software.. work!!!
<nosrednaekim> yup :)
<OpenSorce> okay folks.....this isn't flamebait just a heads up: I'm starting my review of 7.10's fitness for brand new users entitled "Kufailure: a review of Kubuntu 7.10" I'm sorry it worked out like this :-(
<rami> i dont know how to upgrade:( help please????
<nosrednaekim> whats not?
<nosrednaekim> haha
<stdin> rami: support in #kubuntu
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: now i have nice png images :)
<yaccin> and i found a program to make a cursor theme but it doesnt work :(
 * jpatrick looks at his kubuntu installing: "kernel panic"
<jpatrick> ah, failed chunk problem
<stdin> Riddell: the version of adept in -proposed now shows "Version Upgrade" after I click "Fetch Updates", seem the fix is good :)
<stdin> (feisty)
<DaSkreech> Should the changelog in adept be the one for Ubuntu?
<Riddell> stdin: phew
<Riddell> DaSkreech: which changelog?
<DaSkreech> Hit the version upgrade button it says something you click next it grabs a Relelase notes /changelog
<DaSkreech> Which is apparently for Ubuntu
<Riddell> yes
<DaSkreech> no plans for a Kubuntu one?
<DaSkreech> Though that might be hard to engineer
<ScottK> DaSkreech: There's no such thing.
<ScottK> It's all one repository.
<DaSkreech> I realize as I speak
<stdin> one note for the upgrade instructions, I do have to click "Fetch Updates" for the "Version Upgrade" button to appear after starting adept
<DaSkreech> Yeah me too
<gustavo> Hi, people. I'm trying to try KDE4, but I cannot see the K Menu. How can I fix that?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it's the same thing
<DaSkreech> gustavo: doesn't exist ?
<gustavo> no
<Riddell> stdin: that's deliberate, didn't want it to connect to the internet without the user asking
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Yeah I figured after I said it
<Riddell> gustavo: there isn't one, maybe try compiling svn
<DaSkreech> There isn't one in svn either I think
<stdin> Riddell: the instructions need changing then, it just says to restart adept and click version upgrade
<gustavo> Riddell, DaSkreech: Thank you very much, I think I'll try the next beta of KDE4. Cheers.
<DaSkreech> gustavo: No press alt+f2 and test other stuff
<DaSkreech> gustavo: Every tester helps :)
<Riddell> stdin: done (pending cache)
<stdin> groovy :)
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech asked me to "report" here
<oelewapp1rke> ;-p
<oelewapp1rke> my live cd boots into a login screen
<oelewapp1rke> doesn't show any users
<oelewapp1rke> ctrl-alt-f1 shows a disclaimer about warranty and such more
<oelewapp1rke> but no shell
<oelewapp1rke> I'm running this on a packard bell mx31 laptop
<gustavo> DaSkreech: Yes, I've already done so, but I have not seen something weird so far. I've been using Konqueror, Kview, among other and they work fine so far... I just would only be able to test the programs from time to time. I really want to help you, as I love KDE. See you later!
<Riddell> oelewapp1rke: did you check the CD was valid?
<oelewapp1rke> yep
<oelewapp1rke> both the md5sum on the iso
<oelewapp1rke> and the "check cd" boot option
<oelewapp1rke> all gave OK status
<DaSkreech> gustavo: groovy
<Riddell> oelewapp1rke: look for logs in /var/log called casper and file a bug on casper with them attached
<oelewapp1rke> how do I get to those logs ?
<oelewapp1rke> I can't get to a shell
<DaSkreech> Riddell: He can't login at all is the problem
<DaSkreech> Unless he mounts the ISO and snoops through it
<DaSkreech> I guess :)
<oelewapp1rke> "snoop throught it" ? how do I do that ?
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: You'd have to mount the ISO then you can browse it but that doesn't help with /var/log
<DaSkreech> damn
<DaSkreech> the upgrade cancelled
<oelewapp1rke> ah I got something on CTRL-ALT-F8
<DaSkreech> a shell?
<oelewapp1rke> sed: can't read /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<oelewapp1rke> /etc/rc2.d/S20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent
<oelewapp1rke> perhaps it doesn't recognize the cdrom drive ?
<oelewapp1rke> clearly it has failed to mount some filesystem
<oelewapp1rke> right ?
<oelewapp1rke> I could do alt-printscreen-K to kill all processes except init and see where that gets me
<oelewapp1rke> nowhere
<oelewapp1rke> init is not starting a shell
<manchicken_> Man, this is just painfully slow.
<manchicken_> I'm averaging about 20kB/s from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<oelewapp1rke> the kernel is stuck somewhere :-(
<oelewapp1rke> fuck
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: are there any alternative kernels on the live cd ?
<yaccin> i installed the patched kopete package because of the msn bug, now kopete doesnt connect to msn, jabber or icq
<coreymon77> gutsy?
<coreymon77> sweet!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you there?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just noticed that some java applications have this wrong launch feedback behavior aswell
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Should we have a known bugs page for Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<nixternal> http://tinyurl.com/2gljnw  <- Ubuntu article w/ some Kubuntu pimpage
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> the repos could sure stand to speed up a bit
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Riiigh
<coreymon77> :P
<mhb> evening
<coreymon77> evening
<DaSkreech> yo
<coreymon77> ahh, the "new distro was just released" overload of the repos
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Debian is the grandparent of All Linux distros? fascinating
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Well done astute detective :)
<mhb> coreymon77: very surprising, is it?
<nixternal> it pretty much is...can you think of a larger distro that was out before it?
<coreymon77> i wasnt saying ahh as in, "ive figured it out now"
<DaSkreech> Slackware is older
<coreymon77> i was saying ahh as in, "same old same old" type of thing
<mhb> coreymon77: don't worry, we got it :o) it was the "ahhh" in "ahh, christmas time" even though it is quite predictable :o)
<coreymon77> i know
<ScottK> nixternal: There were ones before it, althought few still exist.
<ScottK> If Debian were the true father of them all, I don't think RPM would exist.
<Irvine> Hi there. I got a very strange problem with LiveCD. After booting into X mode it asks me to logon. No guess what should I enter.. )))
<Irvine> But the activity of thi CD drive points me to thoughts of a corrupted CD. Also, some messages like "unable to load theme" pop up from time to time
<nixternal> ScottK: you know, you are right...iirc Slackware was the first "major" distro, and it is the only one prior to Debian that is still alive I think
<DaSkreech> Irvine: Did you do a integrity test ?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Are you afraid he isn't honest enough to run Kubuntu?
<Irvine> Yep. The iso matches MD5
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Who?
<Irvine> Me, I guess..
<ScottK> You wanted to know if Irvine had taken an integrity test.
<DaSkreech> Irvine: No an integrity test of the burn
<ScottK> DaSkreech: But it was funnier my way.
<DaSkreech> when you boot you can test the  cd see if that passes
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Ah there was some discussion earlier about Kevin I was wondering if that was coming back
<ScottK> Oh.  I've no idea what that's even about.  Who's Kevin?
<Irvine> wow.. i got it. the problem is with the RAM module. Memtest rulez. (pattern 0f0f0f0f)
<Irvine> thanks, anyway
<coreymon77> oh and btw, i never knew contributions on launchpad contributed to how many shippit options you have
<coreymon77> i was pleasantly suprised when i saw that just now
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Carmony from Linspire
<ScottK> Oh.  That.
<coreymon77> if this kind of repository load is expected when a new release comes out
<ScottK> "Hi, I made a deal with the devil and then quit.  But that's in the past.  I think FOSS is actually a good idea now." - That one.
<coreymon77> why arent the repos made to be able to handle it
<coreymon77> ?
<ryanakca> weee! congrats guys :)
 * ryanakca goes back to CSSing
<DaSkreech> A fair number of peopel are having noting happen when the click close to bring up the upgrade tool
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Ones that have upgraded to Gutsy already (I've invalid'ed a few bugs already from people that didn't understand they were already upgraded)?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Umm Hmm never checked that
<DaSkreech> In anycase I'm on gutsy and the upgrade tool opens for me
<ScottK> Right, but it shouldn't actually upgrade anything.  Essentially it sees you have the devel release that's changed state, fires up and discovers you're up to date.  This is, I think normal.
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me kdesudo needs to be patched
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: for what?
<DaSkreech> It allows any app to be open as long as one app is open that uses kdesudo
<DaSkreech> That's not cool
 * nosrednaekim hides from this argument
<ryanakca> woah... can someone with admin/write access update http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest ? the DVD bittorrent link still points to dapper... eegad!
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: not at all :( ... so kdesudo doesn't have a timer/use the same configs as sudo does?
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: from what I understand the timer is from the last time a rootjr app is closed
<ryanakca> wierd... I would've written it to start from when the password is typed in.
<ryanakca> Oh well, I guess that's what your patching it for :)
<ryanakca> btw, the bittorrent link should be http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/
<_StefanS_> I think it behaves much like the sudo timeout-wise....
<_StefanS_> it uses sudo behind the scenes anyway
<ryanakca> hmmm.... no likecd torrents? http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/ only has dvd :(
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: yeah... hmm.
<ryanakca> *shrugs*
<ryanakca> oh, nevermind about the no torrents for desktop cds... some servers have them, others don't, just that it's not listed on torrent.u.c
<ryanakca> And... none of download.php (from what I've seen) has been updated to gutsy
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-19
<DaSkreech> Oh my goodness the bot died?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: yep
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: /msg ubotwo factoid might work not sure if its messagile
<gnomefreak> ible
<gnomefreak> yep /msg works
<gnomefreak> ignore the bug "this is not a command"
<DaSkreech> Another freeze :-(
<DaSkreech> !info libstlport5.1
<ubotu> libstlport5.1: STLport C++ class library. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.3-1 (gutsy), package size 224 kB, installed size 676 kB
<DaSkreech> !info libstlport4.6c2
<ubotu> libstlport4.6c2: STLport C++ class library. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2-3build3 (gutsy), package size 277 kB, installed size 888 kB
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for mentioning me in the blog post! :o)
<Jucato> morning mhb
<Jucato> congrats on that too :)
<DaSkreech> Does libstlport4.2 supercede 5?
<mhb> hi Jucato
<DaSkreech> I ran through the upgrade process again and it told me to remove libstlport5
<DaSkreech> I have libstlport4.6c2 installed which seems strange
<DaSkreech> Froze again
<Jucato> :(
<nosrednaekim> how is the release going?
<Jucato> the usual problems. but ok I guess :)
<nosrednaekim> any bad upgrade problems?
 * nosrednaekim remember dapper->edgy
<Jucato> ah not as bad as dapper -> edgy or even edgy -> feisty
<nosrednaekim> thats good!
<Jucato> most of the problems so far are "not following instructions" and "hammered servers"
<DaSkreech> Yeah I've had like 4 valid I got screwed
<DaSkreech> Oh and MSN doesn't work
<Jucato> kopete + msn? known bug
<DaSkreech> Jucato: if things get hectic in #k poke me and I'll come help out
<Jucato> re: Riddell's blog
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: they really ought to bit-torrent the commonly used files.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I know and still having a version upgrade after the upgrade is done
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it's mostly over now... people are either sleeping while upgrading or waiting for the flood to die down
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: To apt ?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: just put them in the apt cache
<Jucato> you weren't here last night (my time) to help stdin :P
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: I don't get it Torrent the common files?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I'm sick I woke late
<Jucato> aw.. get well :)
<Jucato> we're all sick it seems
<DaSkreech> I have people from work calling me to do things on servers and instead of resting or doing what I'm being paid to do I've been in #k all day helping out
<DaSkreech> I logged out after the second power cut and freeze so that I can get somethings done :)
<DaSkreech> But if needed I'll be there
<DaSkreech> As long as this kernel doesn't freeze again
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... torrent all off the .debs, or maybe a torrent a tar of the main ones.
<DaSkreech> I gotta stop checking the time
<nosrednaekim> IDK, maybe i'm just crazy. =)
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> congrats on the relase :)
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: No I thought of it already but the problem is most files are small
<Jucato> evenign jjesse
<Jucato> better connection tonight? :)
<DaSkreech> It makes it highly backwards and drops availabilty
<jjesse> so far
<nosrednaekim> what if you tar up all the common ones?
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<nosrednaekim> ah ok..
<DaSkreech>  torrent works for large files and files that are always demanded
 * nosrednaekim doesn't understand torrenting very well
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you'll have to consider security first and foremost right?
<DaSkreech> Hi jjesse
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: of course..
<nosrednaekim> but there HAS to be a way to do it with BT...
<Jucato> unfortunately, that's not very good for packages
<DaSkreech> Jucato: torrent has security built in once you trust the original file
<Jucato> multiply by dozens and dozens of packages?
<Jucato> unless you all put them in one single file
<Jucato> but you'll still have to check, with md5sum or something
<DaSkreech> one file would be good but then that tears apart the usefulness of apt itself
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: but aren't they all getting the same basic packages? the dependencies of "kubuntu-desktop"
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Yeah but you either give them the whole folder for /var/cache/apt/archive or torrents for each file
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Neither is a nice solution
<jjesse> hmm everyone enjoying the new release?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: why isn't the former a nice solution besides security problems? i'm not arguing with you.. just trying to understand
<jjesse> wow internet connection just slowed down
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Other than psuedo-random freezes
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i'm still having problems w/ konqi (see posts to kubuntu-devel)
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: cause they would have to get all the packages
<DaSkreech> jjesse: the Drake?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: on the gibbon
<DaSkreech> jjesse: no you have problems with the drake?
<jjesse> yes browsing through konqi
<DaSkreech> konqui :)
<DaSkreech> Konqi is the KDE mascot
<jjesse> sorry yes konqui
<jjesse> whatever
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> konqi is also the familiar name of konqueror
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Still hate rosetta?
<DaSkreech> I've always seen it spelt konqui :)
<Jucato> a rose by any other name :)
<jjesse> wow anyone notice us.archive.ubuntu.com is super slow
<Jucato> dunno.. I don't use that :P
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: lol, I made the mistake of using that this morning
<nosrednaekim> I forgot to switch mirrors to good old columbia
<Jucato> oh gawd!! spent 2 of my waking hours already in user support! I'm never gonna get anything done :(
<jjesse> wow that sucks
<nosrednaekim> heh..
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yeah from 10:45 till about an hour ago for me
<jjesse> wow archive.us.ubuntu.com is timing out for me :(
<Jucato> time to move :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: It was giving out bad GPG keys earlier
<DaSkreech>  so upgrades kept failing cause they couldn't trust the server
<DaSkreech> That was shortly before it started giving bad packages to the upgrade would bork 1/2 way through install
<jjesse> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<jjesse>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.89.6 80]
<jjesse> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Translation-en_US
<jjesse>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<DaSkreech> Jucato: on the upside my experience seems to be that ubuntu upgrades are going much worse
<jjesse> wow phear me squashing bugs tonight
<coreymon77> i know
<DaSkreech> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<coreymon77> which mirrow do you guys think i should use
<coreymon77> for faster speedds
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: a torrent :)
 * DaSkreech sighs
<DaSkreech> Yeah good branding is a problem
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: im upgrading
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: not fresh install
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: so grab the alternate DVD :)
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: i want to know which repo i should use other than the main to get better speeds
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Look for a country youwould never go to then choose that one as the mirror :)
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: im using one from germany
<jjesse> like the phillipines?
 * jjesse ducks from Jucato
<coreymon77> seems to be decent
<DaSkreech> o.0
<DaSkreech> 0.o
<jjesse> Jucato must have gone afk
<DaSkreech> Ok really don't get apt
<DaSkreech> well maybe the clipart but good lord
<Jucato> jjesse: you better start running :)
<Jucato> btw. ph.archive.ubuntu.com just redirects to archive.ubuntu.com so don't expect any magic
<jjesse> Jucato: we should get together sometime and have a beer
<Jucato> oooooh! beer! :)
<Jucato> yeah... sometime... :(
<coreymon77> you know what
<coreymon77> the hell with this
<coreymon77> how can i upgrade without having to use the repos
<jjesse> Jucato:  i'm going to be in austrialia in november is that close enough?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Torrent :) DVD
<jjesse> coreymon77: can you download the iso and mount that as a source?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: doesnt the livecd only install
<Jucato> jjesse: hahah! it's close. but the problem is me... I can't even get out of the country :(
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: i dont want to delete anything
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: DVD
<Jucato> coreymon77: you can use the alternate install cd
<jjesse> Jucato: does the government not let you?
<Jucato> more like my family :D
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Yes. they dont. We can't speak any more about this
 * DaSkreech puts on shades
<Jucato> not that they won't let me. I basically can't (disregarding problems about passports, visas, and money)
<DaSkreech> Look into the red light
<DaSkreech> >*Flash*<
 * jjesse wonders at the knock on my hotel door
<Jucato> ooooh
<coreymon77> you know what, f**k this, im fresh installing, just keeping my home directory
<jjesse> fork this?
<Jucato> fink
<coreymon77> do you really want me to say it
<coreymon77> fuck this
<jjesse> nope just being an A$$$
<Jucato> too much $ :)
<jjesse> maybe i havea big one :)
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | coreymon77
<ubotu> coreymon77: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<coreymon77> torrents it seems are the best "mirrors" of them all
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: i know, they asked for it though
<Jucato> s/they/he/
<DaSkreech> though finking this might not be a bad idea
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> macports daskreech, macports
<Jucato> :)
<coreymon77> fink borked my system
<DaSkreech> shouldn't that be b**ked?
<DaSkreech> Just to keep mystery in the air :)
<coreymon77> what else could it be?
<coreymon77> bucked?
<coreymon77> bicked
<coreymon77> biked
<coreymon77> that doesnt make sense
<DaSkreech> See isn't Mystery great? :)
 * imbrandon lubs fink
<coreymon77> im using macports for my irc client
<coreymon77> konv
<Jucato> oooh imbrandon!! :)
<imbrandon> i did the konvi fink package this last time
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<jjesse> isn't bzr+ssh supposed to be faster then just a normal checkout?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Didn't you go into stasis ?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: i'm back, been back a cupple weeks now
 * DaSkreech is a damned fool
<nixternal> jjesse: ftp.ussg.iu.edu (shhh though)
<jjesse> nixternal:  for what?
<nixternal> for grabbing *buntu stuff from...you can also use their repo mirror
<jjesse> ah cool
<nixternal> it is way way way way faster than us.archives will ever be
<jjesse> cool
<nixternal> hell, ca.archives are much quicker, and 90% of the time the regular archives are quicker
<jjesse> grumble still having problems w/ sound :(
<nixternal> Intel chipset?
<jjesse> yeah
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> Ubuntu does not know how to do Intel sound (especially since crimsun is on a hiatus)
<jjesse> tried to use a newer version of alsa and had it working for a while but ever since update kernel haven't been able to get it back up and going
<nixternal> it works with every other distro, but *buntu
<nixternal> Intel HDA sound
<jjesse> tried the same fix after the update
<jjesse> yeah stupid Intel HDA sound
<nixternal> hehe
 * jjesse is thnking about starting a build of kde4 on his laptop instead of just a vm
<nixternal> you know something, I think MS Virtual PC > than any other vm
<jjesse> wow ftp.ussg.iedu is quick
<jjesse> intersting adept tells me there is a new version availa ble
<nixternal> I set it up on my other box just to see how it runs, and after a minor x tweak for graphics and the mouse, it is way faster than vmware, vbox, and whatever else I have tried
<jjesse> yeah it is nice, i'm looking forward to the next release of windows server which is going to include a hypervisor
<jjesse> hmmm now i'm downloading the upgrade tool from archive.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Xen?
<nixternal> Xen is good if you have the hardware to support it
<nixternal> but if you don't have that hardware, Virtual PC is pwnage
<DaSkreech> !info openclipart-png
<ubotu> openclipart-png: clip art in PNG format. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18+dfsg-4 (gutsy), package size 140998 kB, installed size 164740 kB
<DaSkreech> oh
<manchicken_> It always tickles me when I see someone complain about configs being overwritten by upgrade processes.
<DaSkreech> it is that big
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: Some packages ask before over writing
<manchicken_> I've never had a config file that was overwritten without prompting me, except for the defaults stuff.
<nixternal> man, how do you open a freakin' browser with a java app easily?
<manchicken_> nixternal: /etc/alternatives
<nixternal> heh
<DaSkreech> You know what we need.  a browser written in Java :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Is anything easy with Java?
 * manchicken_ shoots DaSkreech
<nixternal> everything but this ScottK
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: Wait for it
<manchicken_> (several times)
<DaSkreech> tested for 6 months in advance by Sun employees
<DaSkreech> mandatory
<jjesse> quick question how does kubuntu 7.10 work w/ dual montiros?
<manchicken_> I'll be nice to Java users.
<DaSkreech> I'm betting Java would be right sprightly in a year :)
<jjesse> or lcd projectores?
<manchicken_> jjesse: As good as you can configure X :)
<jjesse> hrmm
<manchicken_> jjesse: Works well with projectors as long as your X config is okay.
<manchicken_> It all depends on X support.
<DaSkreech> How does the BPX work?
<manchicken_> My old ATI card wouldn't let me do anything with the external output (on a laptop).
<jjesse> will have to try it, been booting into vista to teach all week on the project due to not being able to get feisty to see the projector
<manchicken_> It may just be plug and play.
<manchicken_> I know my system76 just starts right up on the external port.
<jjesse> so i just bought the n800 and now there is an n810 and the 800 is $100 cheaper
<manchicken> Nokia?
<jjesse> yeah
<DaSkreech> jjesse: yay! Sell me the n800 :)
 * manchicken hugs his crackberry
<DaSkreech> I saw the 810 on Ars
<manchicken> I just wish that blackberries synced better.
<manchicken> I also wish that the repos weren't getting slammed so hard.
<manchicken> I'm getting on average 1kB/s now.
<jjesse> nixternal: thanks for that mirror :)
<nixternal> no problem
 * nixternal hugs java.awt.Desktop
<jjesse> lots of bugs being reported on #ubuntu-bugs :(
<ScottK> Odd, I was thinking the opposite.
<jjesse> hmm just saw a bunch at one time
<ScottK> A pretty large fraction are invalid from my sampling today.
<jjesse> intesting
<jjesse> ok heading to bed, flying out tomorrow, hopefully i don't have problems w/ ohare airport like always
 * DaSkreech sends a package to arrive at the same time as jjesse
<DaSkreech> I should note the packages that were removed at the end of upgrade included a lot o useful things
<DaSkreech> like Openoffice.org
<Jucato> DaSkreech: he looks like gnome? O.o
<Jucato> no wonder :D
 * DaSkreech snatches his little red hat and runs away laughing
 * Jucato looks for his green lizard..
<DaSkreech> He types like lolcat
<Jucato> a lolcat would be insulted...
<DaSkreech> Bye Dumb bot
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: Ping
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: pong
<Nightrose> wasup?
<DaSkreech> giving a talk at Ubucon ?
<Nightrose> jep
 * Jucato watches the table tennis game
<Nightrose> 2 talks even
<Jucato> yeah read it in the blog
<Jucato> on the Planet
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose finally got her blog on there
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: are they to be recorded?
<Jucato> me too :)
<Nightrose> don't know DaSkreech
 * Jucato hopes there would be feeds.. or at least slides
<DaSkreech> Get them on amarok.radio :)
<Nightrose> well I will make the slides availible as always
<Nightrose> but I don't know about videos
<Nightrose> we will see
<Jucato> yay :)
<Jucato> well I hope Canonical provides videos :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: Just want audio :)
<DaSkreech> .ogg plz ;0
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Nightrose has to take a shower - have to leave in ~1 hour
<Jucato> ah.. a less demanding request :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> take care :)
<Nightrose> you too
<DaSkreech> Good thing in pung you :)
<DaSkreech> I
<DaSkreech> s/in/I
<Jucato> pinged
<DaSkreech> I keep swinging back and forth between pinged and pung :)
<DaSkreech> mostly pung when I'm lazy since it's less typing
<OpenSorce> the following review of Kubuntu 7.10 will be released to the public within the next 3 weeks.....not trying to be flamebait....just notifying you guys....my boss is sending an email to you guys as we speak http://bigcatlinux.com/kufailure.html
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about adept integration, the kio-apt already has an install mecanism, but using pkginstaller, I'm just playing with the code to make it to use adept-batch as a first step
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course I'll have a look at the spec and discuss with mvo
<Tonio_> I'm just currently experimenting this to learn about the code and what is possible to do with it at it's current state
<WaltzingAlong> its
<DaSkreech> Good night everyone!
<larsivi> Heya, adept told me there was a new kubuntu version, but considering I've been using only gutsy (since tribe 5 or so), that shouldn't happen?
<DaSkreech> known bug
<larsivi> and how do I start the deb frontend? :Pok
<larsivi> heh
<larsivi> ok
<WaltzingAlong> larsivi: i see that too.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nice
<larsivi> hmm, I expected the deb frontend to be a more normal app, not something I used on a right click
<larsivi> oh, and why do I have to go through the Actions submenu? it is not very intuitive
<nixternal> argh, jambi no worky worky
<nixternal> man, i have been messing around for 2 hours with it
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<SlimG2> Are the firefox and thunderbird locales supposed to be installed out-of-box in kubuntu 7.10 too?
<_StefanS_> morning!
<mhb> good morning _StefanS_
<mhb> and all the others
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yops!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: isnt that the correct wording ? :)
<_StefanS_> when is hardy heron released?
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> cant wait to work on the next version hehe
<Tonio_> yup :)
<Tonio_> just say "yop" no s :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: those bugfixes are meant for heron, right ? :)
<_StefanS_> YOP
<Tonio_> yep
<_StefanS_> yop
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I also wait for something more "mature" to release a tarball for kdesudo
<_StefanS_> right, I havent looked at it yet, but I noticed that java apps are also having that bouncing cursor for 30 seconds
<_StefanS_> but I guess thats because they dont signal anything to kde..
<_StefanS_> YIP
 * _StefanS_ is in a good mood today. New hardware is arriving.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's the point yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and also there is that icon+name missing thing
<_StefanS_> hey Lure
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sure, I think I know how to fix that one..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that would be super :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: both bugs fixed and we can release the tarball
<_StefanS_> where do you want to the release the tarball ? kde-apps?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ^
<marseillai_> hi
<marseillai_> i got a problem with kubuntu. Since many month now my computer become irresponsive if I let it turn on without using it during several hours. Xorg hangs the cpu a 100%, the mouse can move, some keyboard shortcut works (amarok play/pause works) the screen continue to refresh but i can't bo anything else and i have to reboot.
<marseillai_> this bug start to really annoy me
<marseillai_> and i don't know where to find the reason of it (wich log)
<marseillai_> because nothing crash
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: is amarok running?
<marseillai_> yes
<marseillai_> you think it's him .?
<Hobbsee> it's that.  kill amarok whenever that happens, or log out of kde
<Hobbsee> although i'm not sure how amarok play/pause works like that
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: the problem is that i don't have anything to kill something or log off (even ctrl alt backspace don't work)
<Hobbsee> it's a bug where xine goes into an infinite loop, and thrashes.
<Hobbsee> i thought xkill was on a menu.  or did i add it...
<Hobbsee> oh, maybe it's a different bug.
<marseillai_> anyway i'll try to see if closing amarok before leaving my computer alone for the night resolve it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes, probably kde-apps
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe, I am now able to install and remove packages with kio-apt ;)
<Tonio_> super :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so you fixed that yourself, then?
<Tonio_> yep
<_StefanS_> you're just unstopable :)
<Tonio_> my understanding of c++ is getting better, although I'm far from considering myself a developper :)
<_StefanS_> you will leave me out of job then
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll never be a real developper
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that requires learning I'm not ready to do yet
<_StefanS_> neither will I.
<_StefanS_> that was scary, right ? :)
<_StefanS_> I like doing a little of everything
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you're much closer to a dev than I am
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm unable to write any code, all I can do is modifying existing code, that'll all
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I remember I learned m68k assembler that way hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well that, and disassembling everything I could get my hands on ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I've sure looked through my part of the computer memory hehe
<Tonio_> hum share about kio-apt is that it doesn't use tempates for html output.....
<Tonio_> I'll probably also add a link to the repository manager
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thinking out loud ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you need a bluetooth mouse (or two) btw?
<Tonio_> kind of ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I already have one, why ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I just have too many
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so if you needed one.. ;)
<Jucato> _StefanS_ Claus is coming to town...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe, thanks, but I'm already equiped :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: he never goes away :)
<Tonio_> installation and removal of a package works !!!!!!! nice ;)
<Jucato> heheh :)
<_StefanS_> sweet
<Jucato> kio_apt? from Konqueror? whoa
<Tonio_> I have to find a way to refresh the page once done
<_StefanS_> I have a mini-itx case aswell
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah
<Tonio_> Jucato: fancy testing ?
<Jucato> can't right now. sorry :(
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: lemme test
<_StefanS_> I have your repo
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/kio-apt_0.13.2-2ubuntu4tonio1_i386.deb
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not in the repo yet
<Tonio_> I only publish mature stuff on my repo
<Tonio_> btw I have to change my repo to use reprepro, it's structure is juste nasty at the moment
<_StefanS_> installing now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just killall konqueror before testing to reload the ioslaves
<Tonio_> since there is a konqueror preload
<_StefanS_> can I use kio-apt to remove kio-apt ? :D
<_StefanS_> yop
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: should be able to yes :)
<Tonio_> afaics it works, just that I need to refresh the page once done....... dunno how to do such, I'll check the code once again
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: second step is a nice html code
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: third step is making it compatible with the apt:/ from ubuntu
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we have time so I'm sure it'll be done at time
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: removal works, but the page doesnt refresh after removal
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: had to do that manually
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's what I said :)
<_StefanS_> ah :D
<Tonio_> I have to find a way to do so
 * _StefanS_ puts on his nonexistant glasses
<Tonio_> I'm unsure if there is a way to dcop konqueror to refresh
<Tonio_> or output some js code to the page
<Tonio_> hum nothing is dcop, nothing in the code....... damn.....
 * Hobbsee waves
<Riddell> evening Hobbsee
<Jucato> evening Hobbsee, Riddell!
<Jucato> Riddell: have you seen the comments about the error in http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot6.png ?
<Riddell> the comments?
<Jucato> wrong screenshot
<Riddell> utimate fanboy..
<Riddell>    i love your website and i think you did a good job. i like the fact
<Riddell>    i love your website and i think you did a good job. i like the    that its free and its better then windows. I love you
<Riddell>    p.s. i think your great
<Jucato> hahah :)
<WaltzingAlong> with a phone number or IM contact following the ps ? :D
<Riddell> nope
<mhb> well the p.s. is definitely correct
<Riddell> not sure if I should reply to him or not
<Hobbsee> sigh, lots of bugs
<WaltzingAlong> less the your in place of you're but not all of us are native english
<Riddell> this guy lives in the US (so I'll let him off :)
<Riddell> actually, that's probably insulted lots of people here!
 * Riddell grovels
<Jucato> hehe )
<mhb> not me .o)
<WaltzingAlong> just playing on "american" versus "english" or in that many do not have adequate comprehension of basic grammar?
<Riddell> WaltzingAlong: that outsiders views of the American grasp of grammar comes from watching George Bush :)
<WaltzingAlong> ;p will it may be somewhat better than his but perhaps not by enough
 * Jucato has his own views on American grammar based on talking on the phone...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: do i want to go to india?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: um... not the right person to ask :)
 * Jucato hasn't been out of the country
<WaltzingAlong> yes!
<_StefanS_> Jucato: or your room :)
<Jucato> hahah! I've been to the store earlier :P
<_StefanS_> ;D
<_StefanS_> anyone with css/dhtml/js experience, please message me - I've got a few questions regarding pagelayouts
 * Hobbsee goes and builds konversation
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: little question ;)
<_StefanS_> yop?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can do the redirection, but I have a problem with when to do it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how to perform after a process launched in a kshellprocess has ended ?
<_StefanS_> dont you get a handle of some sort
<Tonio_> my redirection just goes immediatly after adept is started
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no idea :)
<_StefanS_> it spawns it in a new thread
<Tonio_> p->start( KProcess::NotifyOnExit, KProcess::All );
<Tonio_> that's what I use to start adept
<Tonio_> and then I use this : redirection(url);
<Tonio_> to redirect
<_StefanS_> gotta look it up in the api
<Tonio_> that I can do I guess
<_StefanS_> is it kshellprocess or kprocess ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: runMode(block)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKProcess.html
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: then your app will wait on adept to finish.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm thats KProcess::RunMode
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looking thanks
<Hobbsee_> yay, sanity!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you update the package ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: refresh should work this time
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: also, I don't know what's best..... using adept-batch or gdebi
<Jucato> if Riddell comes back later, could someone tell him that http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot6.png is a dup of http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot0.png
 * Jucato might not be around
<Riddell> Jucato: maybe that's deliberate
<Jucato> Riddell: oh? ok sorry. coz the "preview" shows a different image
<Jucato> so we don't need --version-upgrade anymore?
<Riddell> Jucato: not if you have feisty-proposed up to date
<Jucato> kool. thanks. I'll tell that next time :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I like gdebi more actually
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will test
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: me too, but I don't think you can use it to install a file via apt
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: isnt that exactly what it does?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope, gdebi is to install local deb files
<_StefanS_> so can someone help with a few css/dhtml questions?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah I get it.. use adept then
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: works great :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cool stuff.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thanks :) that's not over yet, I should add a confirmation box
<_StefanS_> a just a javascript box I guess
<_StefanS_> a/ah
<_StefanS_> aaaahh
<Jucato> hm.. there are reports about being notified Upgrade Version even when in Gutsy? I know it's probably harmless, but is it normal or a bug?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: from what I have seen, its because the upgrade never registered as being "complete" but all the packages were installed(or maybe not all, but the rest can be later installed), so the user reboots and it still thinks there is an upgrade
<nosrednaekim> and of course, you can't upgrade very easily from gutsy, so it never goes away
<buz> i wondering about those kde4 beta3 packages. for some reason, most plasma applets cant be loaded
<buz> which essentially renders kde4 unusable
<nosrednaekim> buz: noticed that....
<buz> so it's not just me
<nosrednaekim> panel doesn't work for me wither
<buz> exactly
<Jucato> most of the plasmoids are not inside any of the main kde modules (either in playground or extragear)
<buz> maybe because plasma-playground is so old? 0.0svn20070907-0ubuntu3
<Jucato> playground isn't packages afaik...
<buz> yes but it lives in the repo and obviously, people figure it could be useful ;)
<Jucato> which repo?
<buz> well i guess not in main
<buz> but at the current state, it's pretty much useless for testing kde4
<Jucato> just because it's in SVN doesn't mean it's automatically in or would be in our repos :)
<buz> it is in the repos
<buz> lemme see in which
<buz> universe
<Jucato> ah I see. plasma-playground
<buz> yes
<buz> (says so above ;)
<Jucato> hm.. that would be weird then...
<buz> i'm guessing updating this might help
<Jucato> if there are updates.
<buz> well according to planetkde, there are 400 commits per day
<buz> so there are bound to be a few ;)
<buz> maybe i should try compiling plasma myself ;)
<Jucato> I meant kubuntu package updats
<Jucato> updates*
<buz> oh no there obviously arent any of those ;)
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato hasn't had any luck with Kubuntu KDE4 packages... always compiled
<buz> how much time/space are we talking about for a full kde4 build
<Jucato> last time I tried? qt-copy + kdesupport + kdelibs + kdepimlibs + kdebase = ~5 hours
<buz> do i still need qtcopy?
<buz> on gutsy i mean
<Jucato> don't think so. but I always stay by the book
<Jucato> or guide :)
<Jucato> btw that 5 hours is on a 1.5Ghz machine
<buz> oh i have dual core 2 ghz
<buz> but slow laptop disk
<buz> and building often is io limited more than cpu
<buz> well i shall give it a shot
<Jucato> I would bet my hd is slower
<Jucato> it's almost 2 years old :)
<buz> well it doesnt help that my entire home is on dm-crypt ;)
<Jucato> have fun! :)
<buz> well on a dual core, kcryptd actually isnt all that bad
<buz> on my previous pentium m it sorta sucked ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you there ?
<buz> Jucato: do you use the kdesvn-build tool or do it by hand
<Jucato> by foot
<Jucato> er hand
<jjesse> Riddell: you there?
<gomoran2> subpixel-font-hinting in kubuntu 7.10 broken.
<gomoran2> “Full Hinting” means especially that horizontal or vertical stems are set on pixel-koordinates, so they get crisp and not bluered (esp. on low resolution devices like 19" TFTs with only 86dpi) . This works fine on linux, but has been broken in Kubuntu 7.10.
<gomoran2> See  http://www.forwiss.uni-passau.de/~berberic/Hinting.png: setting is full hinting on both cases, but “full”-hinting in kubuntu does not lead to full hinting.
<oelewapp2rke> how do I get init=/bin/sh passed to the live cd ?
<Riddell> jjesse: yo
<oelewapp2rke> I get tons of squashfs errors
<jjesse> Riddell: you sent me a private message?
<jpatrick> Jucato: I give up with the guy -_-
<Jucato> so soon? :)
<Jucato> I'm about to as well...
<jpatrick> so soon? :)
<Jucato> ha! I've been dealing w/ him for an hour now :P
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: Jucato which guy?
<Jucato> ubuntu
<Jucato> I was just waiting for one last wrong move and then WHAM!
<jjesse> i hate packing up my hotel room, i'm always afraid i'm going to leave something behind
<Riddell> ScottK: are you going to UDS?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's likely I'll be there Sunday/Monday and that's it.
<ScottK> Maybe Tuesday evening.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't see you on the delegate list, have you told anyone?
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  It's not 100% yet.
<Riddell> ScottK: do you have somewhere to stay?
 * ScottK has mentioned it on IRC.
<ScottK> Not yet.
<ScottK> That's on my TODO.
<ScottK> The good news is my Monday/Tuesday hotel bill will be reimbursed.
<Riddell> it will?
<ScottK> So I can stay at the hotel (there are still rooms).
<ScottK> Yes, by $WORK.
<ScottK> I got sent to a Tuesday meeting in the Boston area.  Just found out last week.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I start getting good results with kio-apt ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope to be able to install a package with apt://packagename toonight, probably
<Riddell> Tonio_: rocking
<Tonio_> Riddell: adept integration is done, now we can install and remove applications just browsing apt:/, only playing with urls is necessary now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know the ubuntu protocol can play with repositories too.... that'll be the complicated part I guess
<Riddell> ScottK: make sure you register when you know when you'll be there
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ask a xhtml/css guru of my friends to take care to make it better, kio-apt html code sucks as hell....
<Riddell> Tonio_: should be able to enable components with software-properties-kde
<Riddell> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007/+attend
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay that might not be that complicated to do then
<Riddell> ScottK: and if you have sessions to propose, let me know
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Probably not, but if I think of anything I will.
<manchicken> kde4addons causes headache when updating.
<manchicken> Because kde4addons and kde4base both have a common file.
<manchicken> So I'll just remove kde4addons and try to reinstall it when I'm done with the distupgrade
<Riddell> --force-overwrite
<manchicken> To aptitude?
<Riddell> dunno
<manchicken> What's hilarious is that this is just a week's updates for me.
<manchicken> So what's our next release? 8.04 Hungry Hippo?
<jjesse> hardy heron
<manchicken> Is it really/
<manchicken> ?
<jjesse> yeah 8.04 LTS (hardy heron)
<manchicken> We're gonna get lots of... interesting jokes.
<Hobbsee> yes...
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i said this to mark, and it took him a couple of mins to get it - then said that i had a dirty mind
<manchicken> Heh
<Hobbsee> i say "well, i may well do...but how come everyone *else* thought that too?"
<manchicken> So does the rest of the world.
<manchicken> Even though we don't all have the same language, when it comes to dirty jokes, I think most of the world is on the same page.
<manchicken> I don't think "hardy" would translate the same though.
<manchicken> I'm making some progress with this dist-upgrade.
 * Jucato has already heard of hardon references...
<manchicken> There we go.
<manchicken> And he's not even a native English speaker!
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Are you sure there's a way to force overwrite in aptitude?
<manchicken> I'll just remove KDE4 for now
<Riddell> manchicken: nope, I've never used aptitude
<manchicken> Riddell: What do you use?
<manchicken> nixternal: So are you gonna be here tomorrow?
<Riddell> manchicken: apt-get
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<Jucato> is the kdelibs fix already in the servers or do we have an ETA?
<Riddell> it's in the unapproved queue
<Riddell> you'd need to ask pitti when that's likely to be approved by him
<manchicken> Is 3.5.8 with broken kdelibs in the ISO?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yeah
<manchicken> allee_: What's goin' on?
<manchicken> Ouch.  That's not very good.
<manchicken> Oh well, it had to cut over at one point or another.
<manchicken> So the upgrade tool wants to run.
<manchicken> I think it's going to restart my machine.
<manchicken> Its hanging on downloading the 17th file.  heh
<manchicken> Rebooting
<manchicken> I really don't like the new konvi default.
<manchicken> Alrighty
<manchicken> So how soon are we expecting the kdelibs fix to be in the repos?
<manchicken> BTW, has anybody tried Barry at all?
<manchicken> I think I may package it.
<Hobbsee> what's that?
<Riddell> manchicken: dunno, you'd need to ask pitti when he can approve it.  then it needs buildds to be on and publishing, I'm not sure of the state of that
<Hobbsee> oh, i think they're publishing and whatnot again
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Barry is a blackberry sync interface IIRC
<bddebian> Heya
<bddebian> I am?
<manchicken> Not you, silly
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ScottK> Hobbsee and Riddell: python-kde3, -qt3, and -qt4 are maintained in Debian in the Python Modules Team.  I have svn committ authority there.  If there are changes that would be useful to feed back to Debian to help keep us in sync, please kept me know.  I see sip4-qt3 is there too.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks, that's interesting to know
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<Riddell> I presume python-kde4 will be done by the KDE Debian team
<ScottK> I'd guess.  I just know it's not in the DPMT svn as of today.
<CPrgmSwR2> Why does kubuntu not color the console by default like in gentoo?
<Riddell> CPrgmSwR2: because we're not gentoo?
<Riddell> it's set in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/konsolerc
<CPrgmSwR2> so
<CPrgmSwR2> I get no color in my console
<Riddell> and I chose white on black because it doesn't hurt my eyes and it works with irssi (assuming you're talking about KDE Konsole)
<CPrgmSwR2> Riddell: Thats not what I am talking about
 * Hobbsee is now prefering grey on black
<CPrgmSwR2> when I compile kde4 for instance I get red and blue text
 * Hobbsee likes her green prompt, though
 * Jucato prefers white on black...
<Jucato> isn't that cmake's config?
<CPrgmSwR2> no
<CPrgmSwR2> And when you view the directories, the files appear in various colors
 * emonkey-f uses black on white
<Jucato> coz I remember not seeing colors when building kdelibs etc, but I do see them with playground stuff
<emonkey-f> the ls color thing is IMO defined in .bashrc
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: cmake produces color output
<manchicken> What was that kdelibs bug # again?
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500
<CPrgmSwR2> Like red for linking files and blue for creating moc files
 * Hobbsee now has light grey + green on black :D
<CPrgmSwR2> and pink for representing something else
 * nixternal kicks jambi square in the arse
<Jucato> look what you made ubotu do!
<nixternal> ya, he needs a kickin' too :)
<mars> it seems that you was right Hobbsee . i've let my computer 3 hour and close amarok before leaving and it is usable now
<Hobbsee> mars: yeah, wouldnt surprise me
 * mars is really annoy with this bug
<mars> is there a none fix or something to do ?
<Hobbsee> mars: try gstreamer?
<Hobbsee> if there was a known fix, we woul dhave put it in
<Hobbsee> but it seems quite rare, usually
<mars> in fact it happens to me on my old computer and now that i've change it and have a fresh new install it still happens! :(
<mhb> where are the SVGs for the kdm theme?
<mhb> our default one, that is
<nixternal> on kwwii's computer probably
<nixternal> they aren't in k-d-s
<nixternal> damn, time for skewl...mhb, I plan on doing some site work this evening finally...I think I may have a bit of free time
<mhb> nixternal: right, I looked there, but they're not there
<mhb> nixternal: we've done some improvements, fetched the newest ubuntu theme and we are working on that
<nixternal> my huge java project is almost done, I need to work on my c++ lab, and do some javascripting...so that is only a few hours I think
<mhb> and Drupal 5 now
<nixternal> what were you using?
<nixternal> 6?
<mhb> 4
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> good idea :)
<nixternal> OK, I will be back in a bit...gotta go learn how to write!
<mhb> originally, the ubuntu.com theme was drupal 4 only, but they made a v5 version
<mhb> see you
 * Hobbsee plays with expose some more
<fdoving> so.. my gutsy says there is a new distribution version available. what happens if i do a version upgrade from gutsy to gutsy?
<Riddell> fdoving: not much
<Jucato> :)
<fdoving> Riddell: so it's perfectly safe?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: having fun in GNOME? :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yup.
<fdoving> is there any magic way to trick it to not ask about it?
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<Hobbsee> but i installed amarok and konversation.
<Hobbsee> for some sanity
<Hobbsee> and changed the windeco to look shiny like kde.
<Jucato> so we'll be seeing you in the other side soon? :P
<Hobbsee> no idea :)
 * nosrednaekim hates the modification of KDE to look like gnome and vice versa
<CPrgmSwR2> nosrednaekim: are you referencing kde4?
<Hobbsee> well, it doesnt look like kde per se.  it looks shiny like the kde windeco for feisty or so
<Jucato> kinda out of the topic comment there :P
<Hobbsee> although it's orange still
<Jucato> (ew)
<nosrednaekim> CPrgmSwR2: no.
<Riddell> fdoving: wait for the adept update in gutsy-proposed
<CPrgmSwR2> nevermind
<fdoving> Riddell: ok.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: get it the right shade, and it actually looks kind nice
<Jucato> still :)
<Jucato> blue > green > orange > brown
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wedontsleep.org/~sarah/Screenshot.png
<nosrednaekim> red > all
<Jucato> that's more brown than orange now :P
<Hobbsee> true :)
<Hobbsee> well, it's not the default windeco
<Jucato> I recall that looked like the default a few releases back? :P
 * Jucato thinks the only thing he likes in the default Ubuntu looks is the human icons
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, kinda
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and Screenshot-1 is cool, too :)
 * nosrednaekim uses the human icons in KDE
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> ew, the icons
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: orange human?
<nosrednaekim> yup :)
<Jucato> well... out of place
 * Jucato would settle w/ nuvola instead
<Hobbsee> i think that's what i'm using
<nosrednaekim> yeah...i'm using nuvola now too.
<nosrednaekim> I was using human on fiesty
<philipp_> hi
<philipp_> i have kubuntu gutsy installed on my laptop.
<philipp_> and i encounter some very strange problem:
<philipp_> dropdown menus don't show entries and begin to jitter...
<philipp_> this is very problematic as i can't see the option nor select them...
<WaltzingAlong> philipp_: kubuntu gutsy support is in #kubuntu
<philipp_> ok, thanks
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: aware that kopete segfaults while connecting to an msn account ?
 * hunger thought gutsy was stable:-)
<hunger> Or are you talking hardy already?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: known issue, bug fix released on Riddell's PPA
<hunger> Damn. Updates take ages, "waiting for headers" since gutsy was released. So much run on the servers?
<Tonio_> great
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: is a gutsy-updates planned ?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: in case you are wnating the link http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Tonio_> super, thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: I believe so
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, and dupes.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, nosrednaekimthanks :)
<hunger> Why is archive.ubuntu.com so slow for *some* dirs? gutsy-proposed and gutsy-backports in particular.
<Tonio_> hunger: I suspect those are not the same servers
<Tonio_> hunger: I woldn't be surprised that the servers are behind a reverse proxy and there are certain some sort of round-robbin inside too
<hunger> Tonio_: Maybe... but getting the repositories from there takes several min, even though they should be tiny at this time.
<Tonio_> hunger: yeah but maybe the servers are globally saturated :)
<hunger> Tonio_: I'd guess they are:-)
<hunger> Why do you need to hand out so much software for free all the time? ;-)
<hunger> I wonder whether there are bandwidth usage stats available on archive.u.c...
<Tonio_> hunger: I personnaly use se. at the moment
<Tonio_> works correctly
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there are 4 machines serving as a.u.c
<uga> I'd rather see a tree graph with upstream servers included
<Hobbsee> (round robin, i think
<Hobbsee> )
<Tonio_> also there are other mirrors like ftp.free.fr that should work pretty quick
<Hobbsee> back to 3 now
<uga> Tonio_: people would use mirrors more if they were to be trusted
<uga> but some aren't
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah only one B, thanks for the fix
<uga> I gave up on a spanish mirror because it was lagging, half updated...
<Tonio_> uga: lots are, but people just use the defaults, that's it
<uga> I wonder why rsyncs fail on some mirrors
<uga> they update the package lists, and then the packages are missing
<Tonio_> you may try this one : deb ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<uga> (for example)
<uga> Tonio_: uhm... I think I used proxad in the past with... was it mdk?
<Tonio_> uga: rsync isn't the good way to mirror debian archives
<uga> that's a french mirror?
<hunger> Tonio_: Actually I use a.u.c directly since you guys keapt claiming the problems I had were fixed days before I reported them and the mirrors just had not updated yet.
<uga> Tonio_: ah, I don't know how they do, I thought it was rsync
<Tonio_> yeah, a french ISP providing a mirror
<Hobbsee> hunger: you can use 2
<hunger> Hobbsee: 2 what?
<Tonio_> uga: btw rsync isn't the best tool to mirror debian archives
<Hobbsee> sets of mirrors
<hunger> How so?
<Tonio_> uga: for example if you have time difference between the servers, that can fail, I've just had the problem at my company
<Tonio_> apt-mirror is really doing great job
<Tonio_> hunger: depending how you fix the files
<Tonio_> hunger: hum forget that last comment :)
 * hunger is grabbing kde4 from svn.
<uga> hunger: you'd better be ready for coding
<hunger> uga: That is fine with me:-)
<hunger> uga: I need to demo kde4 and decibel at systems in munich next week.
<uga> okay. I said so since some seem to want to use a new Kool desktop, and ... heh =)
<hunger> uga: I've been cursing kde4 code for over a year now;-)
<uga> ;)
<uga> I want a decent printing system
<uga> ... and somebody to clean up all the plasma mess
 * hunger wants a decent development environment.
<uga> hunger: kate?
<uga> vi?
<uga> ed?
<uga> =)
<hunger> uga: Something like eclipse is for java, but for C++.
<uga> I love the usual...
<uga> $> ed
<hunger> Will probably not be possible... C++ sucks too much for that.
<uga> ?
<uga> exit
<uga> ?
<uga> Ctrl-C
<uga> ?
<uga> ?
<uga> ^]
<uga> ?
<nosrednaekim> kdevelop?
<uga> help
<uga> ?
<uga> ?
<uga> ?
<uga> quit
<uga> ?
<uga> (sorry, it's long, but couldn't do it short ) =)
<uga> yup, kdevelop should do
<hunger> nosrednaekim: kdevelop is a step into the right direction, but not as good as proprietary offerings from redmond.
<uga> hunger: you also have monodevelop
 * hunger would love to improve on it.
<uga> but I'm not sure how well it performs with c++
<hunger> uga: I do not use stuff designed by de'icaza.
<uga> lol
<uga> you think icaza designed it? =)
<phnom> don't eclipse have a plug-in for C++?
<uga> hunger: you think that guy still codes? :P
<uga> he's a marketing boy ;P
<hunger> phnom: Yes, it does. but eclipse is slow and the C++ plugin crashy (and sucky).
<uga> phnom: it's a java gui...
<uga> whatever they do, it'll suck
<uga> slooooooow
<phnom> yup, haven't tried it so I wouldn't know...
<phnom> the plug-in that is
<hunger> phnom: I try it whenever a new version comes out and so far it tends to crash when I import my code.
<hunger> maybe I suck at C++ and that is why it is breaking... dunno.
<phnom> or the plug-in just hates eclipse ^^
<hunger> ... and I am a kde fanboy, so I want a kde integrated ide:-)
<phnom> =)
<uga> hunger: again,... vi works wonders on konsole
<uga> fully k(onsole) integrated
<uga> :P
<hunger> uga: vi is not an ide. It is not even a editor :-)
<uga> it's already ported to kde4's konsole! :P
<uga> hunger: oh, the ide is plasma
<uga> I forgot to tell you ;PO
<hunger> aptitude update reports 31B/s:-(
<uga> oh, I tried building kdevelop4, but ughmpf, I'm missing some weird dep
<uga> CMake Error: KDevPlatform_DIR is not set
 * uga wonders...
<hunger> uga: kdevplatform is a module in kde svn.
<uga> ah, I had missed that
<hunger> uga: grab it by replacing kdevelop with kdevplatform in your svn-url.
<uga> yeah thanks
<hunger> uga: It's the code shared by kdevelop and quanta.
<uga> I thought it'd come from kdesdk
<hunger> uga: So did I when I first checked out kdevelop for kde4:-)
<uga> I haven't even bothered so far
<uga> I always use kate mostly, anyway
<hunger> From what I heard they have improved the C++ parser. I am curious about that, but so far I have not managed to see that for myself:-(
<uga> I still remember a guy asking me about programming... (he's not trained to coding), and he asked me what applications I used to create apps...
<uga> I responded "notepad", so that he understood =)
<uga> people think that coding is like drawing, more or less
<hunger> uga: We in the free SW world are in stoneage when it comes to dev-tools:-(
<uga> uh? it's not that bad
<hunger> OTOH we know enough to not need better tools... but occassionally it would be nice to have some of the proprietary tools.
<uga> I'm coding embedded systems right now, and in the past I've been doing pc coding with vc++ vs.net vb borland c++...
<uga> all suck at some point
<hunger> uga: Try Visual studio with all the proprietary UML tools that integrate into that, etc.
<uga> oh, I dont' need UML :P
<hunger> uga: I do not need it either, but it is nice to have since it can generate all the skeleton code;-)
 * hunger heads of to dinner.
<uga> hunger: we had all code autogenerated by some pragma tool for a project
<uga> I almost vomit at it each time I see the generated code, since we need to fix it completely ;)
<uga> hunger: code generation is usually okay... but ... updating the graphs after modifying the code really sucks ;))
<uga> you never know the limitations of a new platform until you start using it
<uga> and modelling helps, but... it's not perfect
<hunger> uga: That is where some of the proprietary tools shine. They just import the code and generate the graphs from there.
<uga> brrrrrr... kdev4 won't build... deprecated cmake macros
<uga> hunger: all proprietary apps =)
<uga> and some real good ones to analyse code and processes
<uga> it could generate code in any language we pleased
<hunger> and most annoying is IPC with D-Bus... never seen such a stupid IDL before.
<uga> =)
<uga> hunger: you sure love DCOM? =)
<hunger> We are using D-Bus in a project of ours right now. My colleages thought I was kidding them when I introduced them to it.
<hunger> uga: My coworkers in fact do.
<uga> LOL
<uga> dcom is scary for serious projects
<uga> real crap when it goes out of control
<hunger> So is D-Bus and CORBA.
<uga> go dcop! :P
<hunger> uga: It least dcop did not use such a shitty xml-based IDL that does not even know custom types.
<uga> hehehe
<hunger> Type (iubsssau) a couple of times and see how many typos you manage to build into that.
<uga> what on earth... I checked out kdevelop around 5 mins ago
<uga> now I svn up, and I get 100 directories A
<uga> (and several U, of course)
<uga> lol, and it started building!
<uga> yepeee!
<uga> almost done
<uga> I love this new cpu ;)
<uga> done
<uga> only kdelibs used to take around 20 mins in my prev box iirc. Now I build the whole desktop from scratch in just 16 mins
<nosrednaekim> wow!
<nosrednaekim> Core 2 Duo?
<uga> quad =)
<uga> 2.4
<uga> -j4 :P
<nosrednaekim> ah! lol
<hunger> uga: My laptop sucks... but in the office I can build with -j 24 on it using icecream;-)
<uga> heh
 * nosrednaekim , a AMD fanboi wants a Phenom
<uga> hunger: I added 4gig ddr2 to it to complete the set
<uga> custom board
<uga> just went to pcbox, and said. I want _This_ mb, this memory, this cpu, this box, this...
<uga> and then I was so lazy to mount it myself that I paid 40eur extra so they mounted it for me :P
<uga> hunger: btw, kdev4 looks nice so far
<uga> it's a shame it only creates qt4 qmake projects so far
<uga> lol ujm,... build project doesn't do anything =)
<nosrednaekim> hey...is it possible to use the Oxygen icon scheme in kde3?
<uga> nosrednaekim: for those icons that match in names, yes
<uga> else you'd need to rename them one by one to make them match
<nosrednaekim> ewww :)
<fdoving> i belive there are scripts somewhere on the web to do some of the renaming magically.
<fdoving> i think i read something about that once.
<uga> fdoving: http://opendevice.blogspot.com/2007/07/installing-new-oxygen-icons-under-kde-3.html
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> thanks!
<uga> fdoving: this one even creates an installable theme
<uga> but it's pretty old
<SeanTater> I'm not sure how pertinent this is but this snapshot http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot6.png which is part of the "Upgrading from 7.04" section, is incorrect, and shows the wrong step.
<nosrednaekim> lol.... this guy on #kubuntu goes "plasma isn't very kde3 friendly"
<uga> he's a coder master, if he managed building it against kdelibs3
<uga> (or kdelibs4 in a stupid deb naming scheme =))
<nosrednaekim> he has kde4 installed;)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<_buz> plasma in general is not yet very friendly
<hunger> How do I change the kdm to not display a list of users?
<uga> hunger: kcontrol->system administration -> login manager->users tab, "show list"
<uga> you can explicitly hide certain users too
 * hunger grumbles. The checkbox is unticked, but I still get that damn list.
<hunger> Maybe I need to reboot.
<uga> just stop the kdm service and restart it
<uga>  /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<hunger> uga: I'm afraid that I'll loose my X session that way.
<uga> hunger: you will
<uga> but it's better than rebooting ;)
<uga> reboot doesn't exist in the dictionary of a good linux sysadmin ;)
<hunger> uga: I'm no longer trying.
<uga> hunger: if you manage not loosing your X session when rebooting, please let me know how
<hunger> uga: linux went so far down the windows way that rebooting does indeed help nowadays:-/
<uga> it doesn't
<uga> you just need force kdm reload the config
<uga> you don't need to reboot at all
<uga> hunger: nothing has changed in this sort of things for the last 7-8 years or so
<hunger> uga: Oh, it does help. Unwedges that D-Bus mess...
<uga> if the kernel breaks, of course
<hunger> uga: Not wrt. X, that is true. But this NM-Hal-whatnot stuff keeps getting on my nerves.
<hunger> It is even explicitly allowed to blow up when d-bus is restarted!
<uga> I never said d-bus was good =)
<uga> just like betamax vs vhs... betamax was better, but people preferred vhs
<uga> just like zip drives vs other optical drives, they were worse, but people bought marketing
<hunger> uga: D-Bus itself is not bad. It's just the stuff surrounding it.
<uga> what will be next... blueray against... ? =)
<hunger> and the developer side sucks as well, but that will get fixed in time.
<_StefanS_> hunger: did the userlist go away ?
<uga> he's on the dilemma: to reboot, or not to reboot. That's the question
<_StefanS_> oh my
<uga> I told him to restart the kdm service ;)
<hunger> _StefanS_: Have not restarted kdm yet.
<hunger> _StefanS_: starting up a different user does still show that list.
<_StefanS_> hunger: its the userlist on kdm?
<hunger> Yes.
<_StefanS_> hunger: use kdmtheme, and will go away
<_StefanS_> and it will
 * uga mumbles something about kdmtheme... =)
<_StefanS_> I know it works, I made the patch. You still need to restart kdm though due to the way ubuntu(debian) reads the config files
<_StefanS_> there wasnt any other way of doing it.
<uga> _StefanS_: kdmtheme sucks
<uga> :P
<hunger> _StefanS_: kdemsheme?
<_StefanS_> uhm kdmtheme works fine here
<uga> hunger: a too that was added to kdm so that it accepts gdm themes
<_StefanS_> it changes the kdm theme.. should it be something else?
<uga> _StefanS_: lol. the sucks thing was a joke =)
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<uga> some people will have caught why. Some others won't ;)
<hunger> _StefanS_: I can't find it, that's why I am asking.
<fdoving> hey, use /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings - change the second line to say /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu-no-userlist
<fdoving> if you want to remove the userlist, that is.
<_StefanS_> ^ thats what kdmtheme does too.
<_StefanS_> your choice :)
<fdoving> kdmtheme? what is that?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: the screenshot it still wrong for the no userlist theme.. same picture :)
<_StefanS_> it/is
<_StefanS_> fdoving: just a kcm module
<uga> _StefanS_: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/395
<uga> _StefanS_: part of the story =)
<fdoving> i didn't get the history of the discussion, i'll just go back to my other stuff. :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I'll do that also in a moment
<_StefanS_> fdoving: can you help me with some questions in regard to js/dhtml ?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: got some wierd issues..
<fdoving> _StefanS_: ouch,probably not. i'm not into web-things.
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<hunger> _StefanS_: Ok, changed. What do I need to get that read in?
<_StefanS_> hunger: just restart kdm
<uga> _StefanS_: I started off the kdm themer project =)
<uga> with a new widget to render gdm themes
<_StefanS_> uga: ah
<uga> so yeah, it sucks ;))
<_StefanS_> well back to my damned web programming..
<_StefanS_> call that programming again..
<_StefanS_> just anoying is what it is.
<uga> it's fun when you got full rights to say that certain software sucks :P
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> indeed... the svn version did have some quirks a while ago
<uga> heh, you can't imagine how long it was taking me to render those proprely
<uga> parsing the xml files... urgh
<uga> I hate xml =)
<uga> and then certain cases that didn't seem to be very well specced
<uga> autolayouting too... I recall many discussions on the how to do that
<uga> off-screen widgets etc
<uga> _StefanS_: it's almost like an html renderer
<_StefanS_> wow that must have been quite a task
<uga> text, color, transparency, sections, groups, aligntment, focused colors...
<_StefanS_> is it for kde4?
<uga> _StefanS_: no, that's what the kdm themer does
<uga> righ tnow in kde3
<uga> it's the way gdm is specced
<uga> I almost went nuts redering certain themes ;)
<_StefanS_> uhm kdmtheme and kdm themer, is that the same program ? I'm getting a little confused
<uga> yes, hehe. Just the naming =)
<uga> I started it off as a widget called kdm themer
<uga> whatever you call it nowadays ;)
<uga> later other people polished and integrated into kdm
<uga> the kdm maintainer isn't very gui-lover =))
<_StefanS_> ahh
<_StefanS_> now I get it
<uga> anyway, I got to go... cya, and enjoy the night
<_StefanS_> night
<ScottK> Riddell: sftp with Konqueror seems substiantially snappier to me since the 3.5.8 upgrade.  Thanks for getting that out.
<mlankhorst> kde4addons package is broken.
<mlankhorst>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/renimagedlg.desktop', which is also in package kde4base-data
<jjesse> ping nixternal
<jjesse> flights delayed in chicago again :(
<ScottK> It'd be news if they weren't delayed.
<jjesse> that's why i'm glad i'm flying through chicago today
<jjesse> flying through denver
<jjesse> quick question for anyone going to uds-boston, do i just subscribe to the spec to go to the meetings or hwo does thatwork?
<nixternal> jjesse: are you at o'hare now?
<nixternal> jjesse: ahhh, we have very high winds...no storms though
<nixternal> it is cold here
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
 * nixternal cries for not being able to go to UDS
<nixternal> thank god all of the school stuff is almost over with
<nixternal> once that is over with, then I have to find a real job, but that means I will be going to every conference I am allowed in!
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, well.
<mhb> dont get me started
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I can't even get a few days off, let alone a visa :p
<nixternal> Riddell: have you heard any success stories about Jambi in our repos?
<Riddell> nixternal: not heard of anyone using it yet
<Riddell> but you can install qtjambi-demo if you want to try it out
<nixternal> hrmm, I am having problems running my Qt code with the repo version
<Riddell> nixternal: does qtjambi-demo work?
<nixternal> funny thing is everything validates fine, but it has a problem with QApplication.initialize(args) for some reason
 * nixternal grabs the demo
<Riddell> you need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<nixternal> to what?
<Riddell> look in the wrapper in /usr/bin/qtjambi-demo
<nixternal> I can't remember doing that for the binaries I pulled from trolltech..I could just very well be brain dead
<mhb> nixternal: well, if you spend a lot of time filling forms correctly, if you paid to a country which just tells you you are not good enough for them, you might be more disappointed than you are now
<nixternal> mhb: I served in the military for this country, which doesn't matter to them...so if you think they think you are not good enough, how do you think we feel?
<nixternal> man, that was a lot of "think"s in one sentence
<mhb> hehe... there will be a uds for both of us, I hope
<nixternal> no doubt...I will see you in Europe :)
<nixternal> I need to get over there for my daughter as well...I see how well my x-wife turned out by being raised in Europe, I don't think my daughter stands a chance with the idiots in this country
<nixternal> I just seen on TV, 6th grade, which is middle school, around 11 years old, they are contemplating offering them birth control...wtf has this place come to
<nixternal> damn Riddell, I /usr/lib/jni...I bet that is my problem
<nixternal> err, s/I//
<nixternal> argh, this is a pain...I can run the examples just fine, but can't run my own stuff...still getting those same errors
<Riddell> nixternal: want me to try?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://doc.trolltech.com/qtjambi-4.3.1_01/com/trolltech/qt/qtjambi-tutorial1.html
<nixternal> I can't even get that to work for me
<nixternal> the typical HelloWorld program
<Riddell> hrm, I can't either
<nixternal> I just joined the Jambi ML, waiting for the info to come back
<nixternal> ok, so I know I am not going crazy
<nixternal> it works in Mandrake, since that is the only other system that even has it available
<nixternal> and the binary works from trolltech
<Riddell> oh, got it
<nixternal> I am going to try and rebuild the package here locall with java instead of that icedtea stuff
<nixternal> oh?
<Riddell> if I do apt-get source qtjambi
<Riddell> cd qtjambi-4.3.1
<Riddell> java -cp /usr/share/java/qtjambi.jar:/usr/share/java/qtjambi-demo.jar:. com.trolltech.examples.tutorial.HelloWorld
<Riddell> that seems to work
<Riddell> along with the two exports
<Riddell> so there must be something there that needs to be installed
<nixternal> so it works from the qtjambi source and not from a regular dir?
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> yup, it sure does
<Riddell> mandriva don't seem to have any extra files installed http://sophie.zarb.org/rpm/,i586/qtjambi#files
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-20
<nixternal> ya, but I was able to build out an application I create a couple of weeks back on it with no problem
<nixternal> I can compile the .java file if I export my classpath to point at the qtjambi.jar file
<Riddell> maybe something isn't going into the .jar file
<nixternal> also, if I try to do it outside of the source directory, I don't have access to com.trolltech.launcher.Launcher package either
<nixternal> the examples package I really don't care about
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't have the launcher package in the src dir either
<Riddell> launcher is in /usr/share/java/qtjambi-demo.jar
<Riddell> just add that to your classpath
<nixternal> ahh, Launcher isn't what I want
<Riddell> com/trolltech/launcher?
<Riddell> that seems to be the main difference between kubuntu's .jar and mandriva's
<nixternal> ya, the Launcher is the demo launcher I found out
<nixternal> or at least that is what it launched
<Riddell> which shouldn't be important for hello world
<nixternal> correct
<nixternal> I can compile it now by adding the qtjambi.jar to classpath
<nixternal> but as soon as I try 'java HelloWorld', I get the same errors
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-mandriva.diff
<Riddell> that's quite a lot of diff
<nixternal> AHH I GOT IT!!!
<Riddell> mm?
<nixternal> I have to run it with -cp /usr/share/java/qtjambi.jar:. HelloWorld
<Riddell> this outside of the jambi sources or inside?
<nixternal> outside
<Riddell> doesn't work for me
<Riddell> what's your compile line?
<nixternal> javac -classpath /usr/share/java/qtjambi.jar:. HelloWorld.java
<nixternal> to run it though, you need to export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jni
<nixternal> you are using sun-java and not gcj right?
<Riddell> compiling gives me  HelloWorld.java:5: cannot find symbol  symbol  : variable QApplication
<nixternal> that looks like you are using gcj
<nixternal> also make sure you remove the package line from the top of the helloworld file
<Riddell> nope  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 2007-10-19 23:35 /etc/alternatives/javac -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/bin/javac
<nixternal> you are using 'import com.trolltech.qt.gui.*;' correct?
<Riddell> ah, there we go
<Riddell> and if I sort those file lists before taking the diff, there's no difference between ours and mandriva's
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> so, peace reigns throught the Jambi kingdom
<nixternal> muhehehe :)
<nixternal> so now I need to reset all of the eclipse stuff so I can work it from there
<nixternal> OK, so now I know I can just alias my java command to include the -cp /usr/share/java/qtjambi.jar:. and it will not mess up my other stuff
<DaSkreech> manchicken: What Konvi default?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Tabs and the notification settings.
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Phenom :) Cool I want one with Splashtop
<DaSkreech> uga|away: Like sendmail :)
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: How come you don't hang out in #kde-games?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: What are the new notification settings?
<DaSkreech> Ok caught up
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Makes the system tray flash.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: There is no System tray
<manchicken> That's the problem :)
<DaSkreech> manchicken: the old one used to do that
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I took that off in feisty anyway and made the taskbar flash :) Alt+Ctrl+A for life!
<nixternal> well, I guess all that is left now is to try and get the Jambi plugins for Eclipse to work, and to be able to build/run code from Eclipse
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: what are you going to be talking about in the Open week Kubuntu session?
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: Lost interest in kollagame a while back
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Shame :)
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Is it any where public?
<CPrgmSwR2> other than in playground of kde no
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: I have to put together an auction site for school which is probably going to take up a lot of my time now because I am not sure how many group members are going to beable to help
<DaSkreech> Did you have any Design docs about it?
<CPrgmSwR2> Sorta, they are pretty crapy though
<CPrgmSwR2> Did you want to work on it?
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: maybe the interest on it will pick up after the dust of KDE 4.0 has settled
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: I'm kinda looking at working with mateedit right now
<DaSkreech>  i still kinda try to drum up devs for you and trueg anytime I can :)
<Jucato> oooh aseigo would love you if you're able to do a gobby for kde! :)
<CPrgmSwR2> gobby?
<nosrednaekim> gobby?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: BTW... good morning
<Jucato> morning nosrednaekim!
<Jucato> collaborative text editior
<Jucato> for GNOME
<nosrednaekim> actually its 22:00 here ;)
<Jucato> good evening then :)
<CPrgmSwR2> 21:00 here
<Jucato> 10:00 here
<CPrgmSwR2> btw, I switched over to using kubuntu
<Jucato> yay! :)
<nosrednaekim> CPrgmSwR2: from what?
<CPrgmSwR2> gentoo
<nosrednaekim> ah... my brother swears by gentoo... seemed like too much work for me
<Jucato> boo!
<Jucato> j/k :)
<Jucato> only the initial setup is difficult
<CPrgmSwR2> nosrednaekim: I don'
<Jucato> after that, you barely notice it
<DaSkreech> Jucato: They have Philippine martial arts?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: sort of.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: That's wht I'm trying to do :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: More like a gobby framework so that anything can embed it
<CPrgmSwR2> nosrednaekim: I don't find it that much work to maintain in all, what happen was I was going to have to reformat my computer, and didn't feel like waiting 3 days to use it again
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No boo! mooo!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well at least you have katepart to start w/
<DaSkreech> Jucato: That's where we are starting
<DaSkreech> It's looking good. ... on paper :)
<DaSkreech> Want to start playing with it in bytes soon
<CPrgmSwR2> I read an artical that says kubuntu's installation system rocks but needs to improve its partittioner when users install kubuntu for the first time
<Jucato> it's very much based on QtParted, which sort of sucks
<DaSkreech> How do you improve a partitioner ?
<Jucato> waiting for mhb's project
<DaSkreech> Ep for a crowd of people who think that the Monitor is the computer
<nosrednaekim> oooo whats MHB doing now?
<DaSkreech> mhb: What?
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: whats mhb's project
<Jucato> well it mentions a frontend for pyparted
 * Jucato looks it up
<Jucato> it;s in blueprints
<CPrgmSwR2> What package is XKBfile.h in
 * Jucato points CPrgmSwR2 to the very useful http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> here we go: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPartitionManager
<Jucato> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-partition-manager
<Jucato> give it to mhb for tinking of really cool utilities (in Python of course...)
<Jucato> s/give/leave/
<nosrednaekim> yah
<DaSkreech> !find xkbfile.h
<ubotu> Package/file xkbfile.h does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> DaSkreech: find only looks for package names
<DaSkreech> Hmm I recall being able to find files with it
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: doesn't kubuntu already have a partition editor?  or doesn't that do resizing..
<Jucato> like the blueprint says, it's QtParted
<Jucato> the installer uses QtParted too
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<Jucato> and compared to GParted, QtParted sucks
<ScottK> Sounds like another let's have a common back end opportunity
<DaSkreech> !info licq
<ubotu> licq: ICQ client (base files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<DaSkreech> Last update was a year ago :(
<nosrednaekim> !info qlwm
<ubotu> Package qlwm does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> rats
<nosrednaekim> interesting WM
<Jucato> ScottK: hm.. not so convinced?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Umm They already have a common backend
<DaSkreech> parted
<Jucato> well, another backend backend... pyparted
<DaSkreech> a frontbackend to the frontend of the backend?
<DaSkreech> a middlend!
<Jucato> :)
<ScottK> OK.  Nevermind then.
 * Jucato wonders what ScottK meant though...
 * ScottK didn't know they already had a common backend.
<Jucato> ah. but I think QtParted and GParted interfaced with parted differently. not 100% sure though
<DaSkreech> Jucato: by now I'm guessing they must
<Jucato> by now? if qtparted isn't maintained, it might be a bit behind...
<DaSkreech> hasn't QTparted been abandonware for like 2 years now?
<coreymon77> hey people
<coreymon77> whats the  dpkg option for force overwrite
<ScottK> coreymon77: Why do you think you need it?
<coreymon77> ScottK: jucatos suggestion
<coreymon77> ScottK: he suggested i do it to try and save my system after a upgrade messup
<ScottK> OK.
<Jucato> :)
<coreymon77> ScottK: one particular package, sfs-server, is giving me problems
<Jucato> show him the pastebins, he might know a better way
<ScottK> Yes, please do?
 * Jucato is hardly an expert
<ScottK> coreymon77: I don't see your issue in the scrollback.  What's the exact problem?
<coreymon77> ScottK: its in the kubuntu channel
<ScottK> Ah.  I'm not there.
<coreymon77> Jucato: which pastebin, there have been about 4
<Jucato> the first one
<Jucato> hi Lure :)
<ScottK> coreymon77: Help is OK for this channel, so I'll PM you
<Lure> hi Jucato
<Jucato> Lure: your other nick got banned in #kde4-devel yesterday :)
<Lure> Jucato: yep, bad internet in hotel
<Lure> Jucato: wifi is better than wired ;-)
<Jucato> hahah :)
 * Lure is staying in the same hotel as during uds-mtv ;-)
<Jucato> quite amusing to you're the only one in the ban list :)
 * n8k99 frequently has trouble with hotel internet
<coreymon77> any reason why my ubuntu.com email adress still doesnt work
<Hobbsee> because it's not set up yet?  because you broke it?  because you're not looking in the right place?
<Hobbsee> those will do for a start
<n8k99> is the next release called Harsh Hobbsee?
<n8k99> :P
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: its been over a month now
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: and shouldnt it forward all the email sent to it to my primary emai
<coreymon77> l
<Hobbsee> n8k99: no.  but i'm somewhat sick of my boneheaded customers, so have less tolerance.
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: what's your LP page/
<n8k99> oh my!
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: later, busy
<Hobbsee> ...then why did you ask for help on it?
 * Hobbsee shakes head.
 * n8k99 takes back renaming joke
<ScottK> Cause I thwapped him for trying to do two things at once while I'm helping him fix his borked system.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine it's kinda hard to bork a system for the final release, though
<nixternal> hahahaha, we are doing a miniVector class right now in c++, and I wanted to search for info about vSize and vCapacity, and I found this:
<nixternal> http://www.getacoder.com/projects/generate_random_number_16265.html
<nixternal> that is someone who is doing the same project, but offering $20 to $100 to do it for him
<Hobbsee> ROCK on!
<Hobbsee> tax cheque came in :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: He had an obscure and broken package installed.  We're getting back on track.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ahhhh.  yay, crack.
<ScottK> It was at least from the Ubuntu repos, not totally crackish (in theory anyway).
<ScottK> Which reminds me I have a removal bug to write.
<nixternal> ScottK: was it the Firefox 3.0 package?
<ScottK> Unfortunately no.
<nixternal> that has been a bugger one for updates, and the funny thing is, all signs point to gnomefreak
<ScottK> One would have to have it installed to notice.
<nixternal> I actually argued with a guy that he was using 3rd party repos at first
<Jucato> ScottK: ooh kool that you're able to help him :)
<nixternal> low and behold, it is right in ours
<ScottK> Nope, it's our own crack.
<nixternal> 90% of it is our own crack
<Jucato> 93% I think :)
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> although I have to say, Gutsy > than the rest so far, except for Intel HDA sound. If it were just for that, than Feisty would be the winner
<ScottK> Jucato: Making progress.
<BigPick> Wow... wait... what is wrong with Intel HDA?
<nixternal> everything?
<Jucato> I'd say I'm quite happy with the upgrade feedback so far. not so many problems as before
<nixternal> notice how volume up and down don't work unless you remap your master channel to PCM for one
<ScottK> Jucato: Hint for next time.  Errors like he had mean you have to get the program in question stopped and the system knowing it before it can be removed.
<Jucato> ScottK: yeah I guessed so. I was guessing it was in /etc/inti.d/ though
<nixternal> Trolltech needs to learn how to setup mailing lists
<ScottK> It was.
<Jucato> ScottK: but I did ask him to look in there
<ScottK> OK.  Just saying.   No trouble.
<BigPick> Oh wait... sorry, I'm using a different compile of the intel hda module, which aparently means I have nothing to worry about.
<Jucato> he never said it was. otherwise I would have told  him to sudo /etc/init.d/sfs-server stop (if that's the script's name)
 * Jucato goes sulk in the corner... no helpersnack for me today...
 * Jucato is amused at some users who are either not using kubuntu or don't like/recommend kubuntu at all, but still help in the channel... :)
 * Jucato will probably eat his own words some time soon
 * n8k99 starts roasting Jucato`s words so he does have to eat them raw
<Jucato> dont' roast it yet... I'll have to put it in the freezer first
<Jucato> gonna be a loooong time
<n8k99> heehe
<Jucato> brb.. added new group...
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<BigPick> You all wouldn't happen to have a opinions on libtorrent or libtutil for torrent client programming?
<Hobbsee> hiya
<DaSkreech> You were right :)
<Hobbsee> hm?
<DaSkreech> People upgrading then asking for stuff in Kubuntu then looking hard at using Ubuntu instead
<n8k99> DaSkreech: like what?
<Jucato> compiz-fusion?  :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee had the list you can ask her :)
<n8k99> ah~ yes
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah yes.
<Jucato> I have some: compiz-fusion, printing setup, bulletproof X, GUI X config tool
<n8k99> you have list Hobbsee?
<BigPick> HAHA, The apocalyptica song "Fatal Error" just came up on Amarok. I hope that is not a forshadowing.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i think i did
<DaSkreech> n8k99: And what Jucato said
<Hobbsee> mmm...compiz :)
<Hobbsee> seems slow, though.
<n8k99> DaSkreech: saw that
<DaSkreech> My main solace is that Kubuntu seem to go smoother than Ubuntu ones
<Hobbsee> less packages to upgrade, i suspect
 * n8k99 tried compiz got a headache
<BigPick> 0.o well that is a pleasent surprise
<ScottK> I've got Gutsy on my laptop and Dapper still on my Desktop.  I finally feel like it's compelling to upgrade.
<ScottK> We're about to do a major computer shuffle, so I'll move up then.
<Hobbsee> n8k99: yeah, only parts of it are good.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> like, expose
<n8k99> likes the way the OSD arrives and the widows close
<n8k99> i guess i`d have to give it a really serious time frame for real testing
 * Hobbsee ponders making her kubuntu partition bootable again
<n8k99> ha
 * n8k99 wants to enable the touchscreen on this computer
<Hobbsee> right.  should boot now
<n8k99> yummy!
<Hobbsee> should.  if i havent screwed up the UUIDs
<n8k99> ah you`re Hobbsee you never make mistakes
<Hobbsee> oh, i sometimes do
 * ScottK knows the feeling.  UUIDs are fun like that.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i changed the partitions around somewhat, so...
<ScottK> Just to heighten the fun factor.
<Hobbsee> yup
 * DaSkreech rubs tuchus 
<DaSkreech> Yeah sometimes she does miss the mark.....
<n8k99> Jucato: are you in #kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> nope
<n8k99> oh- nvrmnd
<Jucato> why?
 * Jucato stepped outside
<n8k99> uxhan is using language that seems to be from your region
<n8k99> just wondering if we can point them off crrecty
<Jucato> ah Indonesia.
<n8k99> s.uchan.uxhan
<Jucato> close, but not quite
<Jucato> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
 * Jucato doesn't speak any Asian language other than his own
<n8k99> thanks-
 * n8k99 does speak any Asian languages other thanhis own either
<n8k99> :P
<DaSkreech> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<DaSkreech> I can read that one^^^
 * DaSkreech ducks the mighty troutslap of Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> The included GNOME desktop also looks amazing, although I'm sure hardcore GNOME lovers will argue it just makes it look like KDE ;)
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: on what?
<DaSkreech> opensuse 10.3
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> Hobbsee: try opensuse next!!
<DaSkreech> With Gnome!
<DaSkreech> or rather
<Jucato> I'm trying it on my lappy before I finally fut Kubuntu once and for all
<DaSkreech> Now with Gnome!
<Hobbsee> maybe.  i do actually have a kde version of it sittign on my HD (the live cd)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: fut?
<DaSkreech> Fut?
<Jucato> put!
<Jucato> darn
<DaSkreech> Put down ?
<Jucato> put/install
<Hobbsee> OTOH, the default theme for edubuntu is also nice - that red. and fits in better wiht kde
<DaSkreech> edubuntu-desktop-kde ?
 * ScottK2 is trying the new gimp for the first time.  
<ScottK2> Very scary.  Way more choices than 1. I need.  2.  I can handle at 2AM.
<ScottK2> Time for bed.  Good night all.
<Jucato> night ScottK!
<Jucato> night ScottK2!
<ScottK2> Heh.
<ScottK2> Good day (I guess for you).
<DaSkreech> Yay for freezes!
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Jucato should start calling DaSkreech as DaFreeze
<DaSkreech> I really need to stop checking the time
<DaSkreech> Or figure out how to get katapult to tell me
<mhb> so is opensuses KDE any better than ours?
<mhb> it seems like everyone except me tested it now :o)
<DaSkreech> mhb!
<DaSkreech> What this you are doing with partitions?
<Hobbsee> mhb: :P
<Hobbsee> mhb: i've not tested it yet.  only gnome.
<mhb> DaSkreech: you mean my plan to hack a decent parition editor for KDE?
<mhb> or partition manager, call it as you like
<mhb> Hobbsee: ah, well let me know if you plan to test the KDE, too :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: ie, ubuntu.  not suse
<Hobbsee> i still havent developed insanity so far as goign to rpm's
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<mhb> Hobbsee: hehe. RPMs are not that evil, especially when you dont care about whats going on inside .o)
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> maybe
<Hobbsee> there are a lot of good reasons to stay with *ubuntu...and not just the ones that you might first think of
<mhb> Hobbsee: that is true, and also the main reason why I havent tested any suse yet :o)
<DaSkreech> Suse is pretty :)
<DaSkreech> Is there a 64 bit build for the Kopete fix?
<DaSkreech> and a powerpc link while I'm at it :)
 * DaSkreech ties up imbrandon
<Jucato> if you could :)
<hunger_t> Yahoo! Gutsy updates!
 * Jucato feels hungry...
<hunger> Jucato: I hope that is not because of me.
<Jucato> actually it was triggered :)
<freeflying> http://linuxfire.com.cn/~freeflying/video/sfd07_en.ogg
<fdoving> dolphin doesn't handle imaging devices.. when i plug in my camera and click the desktop icon it says 'The file or folder / does not exist',  opening with konqueror works.
<Riddell> hunger: what's the updates
<Riddell> ?
<hunger> Riddell: Mostly gnome stuff, kdelibs as well.
<Riddell> so it's not just us who have bugs :)
<Jucato> do they have more? :D
<mhb> Riddell: hello, do you happen to know where the kdm theme SVGs are stored?
<hunger> Hmmm... is it possible that kdesu does not change the $HOME var?
<hunger> I think that might be why all of a sudden I have root-owned files in my homedir.
<hunger> which is really nice since e.g. ~user/.gnupg/pubring.gpg was overwritten by one owned by root. So my keys are gone now.
 * Jucato thinks it's a bug... not sure if reported already
<Tonio_> Riddell: apt:/yakuake now installs yakuake ;)
<Jucato> hunger: better ask Tonio_ :D
<Jucato> Tonio_: koolness! :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only problem I have is that ioslaves are designed to use apt:/ and not apt:// urls
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to find out how the all is parsed, but I didn't find yet
<Tonio_> "apt:/yakuake, kuake" also works btw
<hunger> Tonio_: Any idea why ~user/.gnupg/pubring.gpg was overwritten by one owned by root. It does contain the automatix key now, nothing else. automatix used kdesu to make me root and then did import a key.
<Tonio_> hunger: which kdesu version ?
<hunger> Tonio_: I am on gutsy... dunno which one is in there.
<Tonio_> hunger: with kdesudo ~ is the user profile, with standard kdesu then /root is the root profile
<Tonio_> hunger: hum strange
<Tonio_> maybe some automatics specifics I don't know
<Tonio_> I never saw that problem
 * jpatrick wonders how he wrecked katapult..
<hunger> Hmm. I think I must reinstall automatix2 (which sucks by the way) and try to figure out what it does exactly.
<hunger> I thought this might be related to the "fix admin-mode in kcontrol to look good" thingy.
 * hunger had to fall back to his backups twice already since upgrading to gutsy. OK, first time round I was stupid:-)
<jpatrick> Jucato: that fasttrack program had some good code
<Jucato> jpatrick: I hoped so. any chance of um... you know... merging? :)
 * Jucato is unsure of Mez's opinion...
<Jucato> but I have gotten the impression that the guy who made fast track sort of lost hope of getting it into the main branch
<jpatrick> I've only merged the amarokcatalog-thingy, I tried to do it myself, looked at his code and saw that I'd done bits of what he did
<Jucato> I haven't peeked at his documentcatalog code...
<Jucato> btw, those two catalog codes are scary :)
<Jucato> never saw so many nested if's in my life
<jpatrick> Mez hasn't merged my code either :|
<Jucato> well... :(
<jpatrick> so I made my own branch
<Jucato> good :)
<jpatrick> now, if it ever gets released.. no idea
<Riddell> Tonio_: I expect the difference between :/ and :// is reading the URL hostname against the URL path
<Riddell> mhb: the kdm theme SVGs will be on kwwii's hard disk
<Riddell> would be nice to have them in the sources indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: but if I change this, it means I have to fix the all kio-apt to work with //
<Tonio_> Riddell: better finding a tweak so that apt:// is converted to apt:/ internally I suspect
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw I may have the clue for this
<Tonio_> hunger: your problem might be a problem between automatix and kdesudo then, I'd say automatix bug since it should never, even for root, replace the pubring file
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw some people complaining that basket doesn't integrate with kdepim with kdelibs 3.5.8
<Tonio_> Riddell: any plan to also fix this with the coming update ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no plans for that
<Riddell> it crashes the gutsy kdepim
<Tonio_> Riddell: the fix crashes kdepim ?
<hunger> And even in the old versions it never really worked well. Dragging stuff into basket-in-kdepim e.g. never worked properly.
<Riddell> Tonio_: basket kontact integration did
<Tonio_> Riddell: due to enterprise release, right
<hunger> Tonio_: The guys working at it do not care about others integrating into kdepim:-(
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<hunger> Tonio_: I was told not to bother even trying kdepim integration of kcall for kde4.
<Tonio_> hunger: :/
<hunger> But then they claimed Kontact is dead in kde4 anyway. They will support it, yada, yada indefinitely, but it is dead anyway, to be replaced with some yet-to-be-thought-out app (probably without offering integration).
<Riddell> hmm, really?
<hunger> Riddell: That was what they told me when I asked on #kdepim about kcall integration.
 * hunger shrugs.
<nosrednaekim> hello, is it possible to get krita installed by default? or at least SOME image editor
 * Hobbsee thougth we had one
<nosrednaekim> just gwenview
<marseillai> we should have kolourpaint
<jpatrick> funny, I hadn't noticed this
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: we did have krita but took it out for space reasons
<marseillai> Riddell: kolourpaint could make it. no ?
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok. thats too bad.
<Riddell> marseillai: I'm not sure I see much point, it's a toy app
<marseillai> it's for basic picture editing
<marseillai> but it does 95% of the common need
<marseillai> it does 200% of my needs...
<Tonio_> Riddell: found the solution to deal with //
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that sounds a bit hackish.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/1748
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that nice enough for you ? I consider this very hackish, ut that just works in fact
<jpatrick> Tonio_: nice site! :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hehe, thanks :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: that looks fine
<Tonio_> jpatrick: also I'm not blogging as much as I should
<Tonio_> Riddell: everything works except implementation of apt+http protocol now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I can do it myself
<Tonio_> Riddell: hopefully I'll have finish before the uds
<Tonio_> Riddell: then you can show it during the bof
<Riddell> formidable
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a doc arround the ubuntu apt protocol somewhere ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: a spec I imagine
<Tonio_> Riddell: i'll have a look
<Tonio_> Riddell: well everything is notperfect atm, for example it doesn't check if the app is already installed before installing, but those tests can be done easilly
 * Hobbsee starts unsubscribing from kde bugmail
<Riddell> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/single-click-install is the future one, dunno where the gutsy one is
<Hobbsee> right.  less bugmail!
<Tonio_> Riddell: super, thanks
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> do you plan to make updates to kde4 packages new releases come out for gutsy or do we have to use kubuntu+1 ?
<Hobbsee> likely, as the snapshots come out
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hi, did you complete your kthinkbat package?
<uga> bobesponja: no, kde4 packages will be broken till the next kubuntu release :P (joking)
<bobesponja> uga: I hope we'll be able to start a session with RC1 :)
<uga> bobesponja: chew this words: you really don't want to run it anyway
<uga> =)
<bobesponja> uga: it runs fine on opensuse
<uga> bobesponja: you really don't want to run it != it doesn't run
<uga> not same thing
<bobesponja> uga: I meant it runs fine enough on opensuse for me wanting to run it, as you said I wouldn't want to run it anyway
<nosredna_ekim> ScottK: I see that you wrote RestrictedManagerCommon, I was wondering how hard it would be to add a feature..
<nosredna_ekim> ScottK: ooops never mind... wrong Scott
 * nosredna_ekim blushes and hides under a rock
<jeroenvrp> I am trying to understand bug 144722 , I have a few questions
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144722 in kdesudo "kdesu leads to no permission for X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144722
<jeroenvrp> the default permissions of .ICEauthority and .Xauthority are 600
<jeroenvrp> when I change that to 644 or I do a xhost +localhost , I can do kdesudo -u user whatever
<jeroenvrp> allthough kde-apps does not work yet with this solution, because dcop refuses to work
<jeroenvrp> is it default that k/ububuntu does not allow X from localhost?
<nosrednaekim> !ping mhb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping mhb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> ping mhb
<Jucato> that's better :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<coreymon77> ScottK: hey
<coreymon77> ScottK: complete success!
<coreymon77> i really like gutsy
<coreymon77> and dolphin is super shiny!
<Jucato> you'll like the real dolphin even more!
<nosrednaekim> yeah... the KDE4 version is actually nice
<Jucato> 5x better :)
<ScottK> coreymon77: Great.
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: bet you're glad that ordeal is over
<Jucato> coreymon77: sorry I wasn't to be of any help at all :(
<ScottK> coreymon77: Using the first pastebin you showed me last night, please file a bug against the sfs-server for not stopping correctly during an upgrade.
<nosrednaekim> uhhg I need mhb for my restricted-manager-cli any clue where he is?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: yes i am
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: i kept all my files too
<snikker> i'm upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 as explained on the web site, but the install trocess is blocked at "libxaux6" config step. what can i do?
<snikker> *process
<nosrednaekim> snikker: this is adpet-updater?
<Riddell> snikker: what happens if you show the console?
<snikker> nosrednaekim: yes, i've uded adept
<snikker> *used
<snikker> nosrednaekim: the console run as usually
<snikker> Riddell: the console run as usually
<nosrednaekim> snikker: I think Riddell means the console in adept updater
 * nosrednaekim has never used it though, so that may have been totally dumb
<snikker> Riddell: if i click "show the console" buttun, i can only see a gray square...
<snikker> *button
<Riddell> that could well be the problem
<Riddell> can you put the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrader somewhere?
<snikker> Riddell: ok, just a moment
 * Tonio_ would like to find testers for the kio-apt !!
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested ?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: sure..
<nosrednaekim> where do I get it?
<Jucato> Tonio_: you should get a PPA :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I prefer to have my own repository :)
<Jucato> hehe I thought so :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: but yeah a ppa might be of any use :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: especially since I can't build outside of i386 context :)
<Jucato> :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: I promiss to activate my ppa tomorrow :)
<Jucato> hahaha :P
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/kio-apt_0.13.2-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Tonio_> Jucato: btw I already activated it, just that I didn't configure my dput for it :)
<Tonio_> shame on me
<Tonio_> my problem is the lack of space on it
<Tonio_> ppa + apt-mirror + an archiving script might do the job I guess
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: ah! AMD64 strikes again!
<Jucato> and lack of total control :)
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: beter get that PPA ;)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: okay I promiss to do it tomorrow
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim, Jucato:atm I suspect I have to leave the computer if I still wanna have a girlfriend tomorrow :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: go!!!
<Jucato> now!!
<nosrednaekim> how hard is it to add one file to a .deb package?
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: hush! let him leave/live
<nosrednaekim> i'm not talking to him... i'm taling to you..
 * claydoh has an empty ppa, awaiting the birth of his packaging skills
 * Jucato has a virtual ppa, packaging skills hasn't been fermented yet
<Dekans> Riddell: have you seen the gdebi-kde entries on LP ?
<claydoh> kmymoney2 cvs has some amazing things going on, think it would be a good thing to build
<claydoh> actually my skills have not only 8not* been born, they haven't even been *conceived* yet ;)
<nosrednaekim> i'm planning on learning in on OpenWeek
<claydoh> I just need to read a bit ithink
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... I read the PDF.. and I _think_ I understand it..
<claydoh> when i have my knee operastion, I will be out of work for 2 weeks or so so that should keep me from getting bored
<claydoh> that and our flyball club's website's migration from Frontpage to something not fronpage
<claydoh> should be fun
<Riddell> Dekans: entries?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I need to go out I'm afraid
<Riddell> snikker: I can't really see anything wrong there, it just stops
<Riddell> snikker: what version of kdelibs do you have installed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem :)
<Dekans> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,New]
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonio/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: the package will come out toonight
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: that was fast!
<nosrednaekim> oh... ok
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: your GF awaits ;)
<Dekans> there is no status but it's anoying for kubuntu :/
<Jucato> Tonio_: why are you still here?!?!
<Tonio_> Jucato: cause I negociated very hard :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: this time I'm leaving
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> btw just use the ppa and let me know
<Tonio_> there are still bugs but it globally works
<Tonio_> http://yeknan.free.fr/blog/index.php?2007/10/18/189-jeux-sous-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon
<Tonio_> here is a page with lots of links
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: if you cancel adept-batch durring the download, it'll tell you that the package installed successfuly -> consider this normal :)
<nosrednaekim> I just DL things normally and dpkg -i them
<Tonio_> I also have to configure konqueror to consider apt:// links as sane and secure
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: if you know how to do it, please let me know :)à
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: on that page, once my kio-apt is installed, just click on an apt:// link
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: everything should just install automatically
<snikker> Riddell: i've kdelibs used by default in feisty...
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: oh.. you mean in apt:/
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: yep
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Jucato: feel free to test too :)
<Tonio_> this time I'm gone, going to a french restaurant toonight :)
<Tonio_> have fun !
<Jucato> I'll prolly do it tomorrow. a bit intoxicated :)
<Jucato> you too!
<nosrednaekim> knowing Jucato.... he has already found an obscure bug :)
<snikker> Riddell: can i kill the apdater?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: yeah. "doesn't install when not downloaded" :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<rohan> in kubuntu 7.10 i don't get OSD when i use the volume keys on my laptop .. any suggestions / solutions ?
<nosrednaekim> rohan: does the volume change?
<rohan> nosrednaekim: yes
<rohan> the volume changes and mutes properly
<_StefanS_> Riddell: gutsy upgrader worked fine here, automatically through adept.
<claydoh> is the original kde search applet still availalable?
<Jucato> claydoh: which one?
<Jucato> (and yes, I'm in overtime...)
<claydoh> the non-strigi thing, the normal find files/folders applet
<claydoh> can't think of the applets name
<claydoh> and Jucato
<Jucato> locate:/
<claydoh> GO TO BED
<Jucato> after I answer your question
<claydoh> :)_
<Jucato> oh you mean KFind?
<Jucato> it should be there, "kfind"
<claydoh> heh it was it :)
<claydoh> I fell less smart now :)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> heheh
<claydoh> thanks
<Jucato> sure
 * Jucato celebrates, I helped claydoh!!!
<claydoh> why celebrate?
<claydoh> I know where to go for answers :)
<claydoh> so you should feel 'used'
<claydoh> now go to bed!
<stdin> Jucato: take a look :) http://www.stdin.me.uk/kde4/
<Jucato> hehe kool
<Jucato> I didn't take a screenshot of my amarok
<Jucato> this is the only one I have: http://jucato.org/kde/booyah.png
<stdin> a screenshot is about all you can do with amarok right now :p
<Jucato> nah, I could play amarok
<Jucato> I just couldn't see which song I was playing :)
<Jucato> anyway, off to bed
<stdin> I'm glad I'm not the only one with that little systray bug
<_StefanS_> stdin: is your desktop in kde4 slow as hell too?
<stdin> no, seems fine to me
<fdoving> kde4 is slow as hell if compiled from svn. all the debuging things makes it slow.
<stdin> can't say I've noticed to being that bad
<_StefanS_> stdin: well I'm waiting ~20 seconds for all desktop related stuff on an overclocked quad.
<stdin> I've noticed it can take a while for it to rebuild the system config files
<fdoving> it will be faster when it's finished/ready/released.
<fdoving> qt4 got some nice features for speed.
<_StefanS_> ah I know
<_StefanS_> I'm looking forward to all that flickering going away
<fdoving> yep,
<_StefanS_> seems like there's a bug in dolphin..
<_StefanS_> (another one.)
<_StefanS_> opening a folder as root makes your bookmarks.xml owned by root in your home folder
<fdoving> how do you execute the root-dolphin?
<fdoving> Riddell: around?
<fdoving> looks like all guidance kcm modules got some languages wrong.
<fdoving> in a norwegian install the guidance kcm modules appear in some chinese/asian language.
<annma> hi people
<fdoving> hi.
<annma> I have a KUbuntu user in #kde who claims that kdesu <kapp> will save the config in the user config dir with root rights
<annma> when there was no config file previously
<annma> if so it would be a KUbuntu bug but somehow I doubt so
<fdoving> it's probably a kdesudo bug.
<annma> he runs kdesu
<annma> in kubuntu it's the same?
<fdoving> kdesudo is diverting kdesu in gutsy.
<fdoving> yes.
<annma> so known gutsy bug?
<fdoving> i'm not sure it
<fdoving> s known.
<annma> well it's big
<fdoving> yep.
<annma> the user then cannot save anything
<claydoh> where do network Folders info get stored? I cannot find where they are hiding
<fdoving> _StefanS_: still here? - didn't you experience this same thing just now, with dolphin?
<annma> will you patch that???
<fdoving> annma: i'll poke someone to have a look. thanks
<_StefanS_> fdoving: it was a user that pointed that out to me, let me get him in here
<annma> I cannot believe that
<fdoving> i confirmed the issue with 'kdesudo dolphin' in a fresh kubuntu gutsy isntall.
<fdoving> it's evil.
<_StefanS_> dolphin should just go away IMHO.
<annma> absolutely
<annma> whatever _StefanS_
<annma> it's not a dolphin issue
<_StefanS_> annma: whatever what?
<claydoh> in regards to my bug #155051
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155051 in kdebase "[GUTSY] Kubuntu Network Folders truncates long login name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155051
<fdoving> _StefanS_: it's kdesudo, it's broken.
<fdoving> behaves just like 'sudo app'
<ndrea> I've removed Doplphin because I had always a bug
<ndrea> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/136458
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136458 in dolphin "dolphin not able to save bookmarks after using "open as root" option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fdoving> that's also a kdesudo issue.
<fdoving> i guess.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: doesn't kdesudo use sudo, and thus should be just as good as regular sudo (?)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: yeah, except it won't work with out changing the environment to a root one.
<annma> I'll talk about all these problems in the UDS in Boston
<annma> I happen to be invited there
<mayeco> launchpad but ·155032
<mayeco> #155032
<stdin> I can't read bug 155032 it's marked as private
<ubotu> Bug 155032 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/155032 is private
<mayeco> go now
<mayeco> gooo!
<mayeco> annma: http://launchpad.net/bugs/155032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155032 in meta-kde "kdesu ownership change" [Undecided,New]
<annma> thanks mayeco
<mayeco> xD
<fdoving> annma: you can tell him to remove the kdesudo package to fix this for now.
<mayeco> ?
<annma> fdoving: you mean the user?
<fdoving> annma: yes.
<annma> he is there, he is mayeco
<fdoving> ah.
<fdoving> ok.
<mayeco> i'm here!
<mayeco> hello!
<fdoving> mayeco: you can remove the kdesudo package to work around this issue for now.
<mayeco> ok
<mayeco> sudo apt-get remove kdesudo
<mayeco> ?
<fdoving> yes.
<mayeco> exec
<mayeco> and now?
<mayeco> heyyy yes
<fdoving> now you don't have the broken kdesudo anymore, and won't experience this breakage.
<mayeco> now I see the kate app with the root settings
<mayeco> nice nice
<mayeco> hahahahhahaa
<mayeco> now we have to tell everybody to remove that package
<stdin> why exactly is it a security bug?
<mayeco> why!!!!!!!
<mayeco> for me is a security bug
<stdin> yes, why, as in, for what reason?
<stdin> what security hole does it open?
<fdoving> it's a reverse security bug.
<stdin> and under what circumstances can it be exploited?
<fdoving> it restricts access :)
<mayeco> fdoving: what is restrictes access?
<mayeco> stdin: well I think this is a open discution about is or not a security bug
<fdoving> mayeco: it's not a security issue, it's a permission issue.
<mayeco> yes
<fdoving> not exploitable.
<stdin> mayeco: the thing is I don't see why, so I need you to explain it to me
<mayeco> mmmm
<nosrednaekim> ping mhb
<fdoving> i'll patch kdesudo.
<mayeco> stdin: I dont think this is a good thing
<fdoving> mayeco: it's not, but it's not security related as the private-checkbox in launchpad refers to.
<stdin> mayeco: yes, it's a bug, those aren't normally good ;)  but is it a security bug?
<mayeco> really I dont care is a security bug or not
<mayeco> but is a big bug
<mayeco> do you want me to change to a normal bug?
<fdoving> yes please.
<mayeco> ok!!
<mayeco> done
<mayeco> http://launchpad.net/bugs/155032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155032 in kdesudo "kdesu ownership change" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mayeco> fdoving, stdin: done!!!
<fdoving> thanks.
<mayeco> I do _not_ want to fight
<mayeco> I want to help
<mayeco> xD
<fdoving> building a patched package now. let's hope it works.
<jjesse> afternoon
<jjesse> so can i change my sources to hardy yet :P
<fdoving> ugh, i have a bad feeling about this kdesudo mess,  patching it to set a new $HOME makes other kind of issues,like connecting to X as another user etc.
<fdoving> Tonio_: around?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: he's out with his GF
<stdin> it's related to bug 132245
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132245 in kdesudo "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-privat" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132245
<fdoving> and friends.
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> it's kdesudo, completely useless piece of crap.
<fdoving> which will break much once users start to use konqueror and more commonly used apps as root.
<fdoving> as it will take over the homedir of the user.
<fdoving> all configs will be owned by root.
<fdoving> i can't belive this is happening, we've been giving warnings about using sudo directly with konqueror and other graphical kde apps for years, and now we manage to put an app in that does exactly that.
<fdoving> and release it.
<mayeco> fdoving: what is more crazy is that after 4 or 5 test cd's nobody see this
<fdoving> most users rarely run graphical apps as root with kdesudo
<fdoving> that's why.
<mayeco> yep
<jjesse> hmmm building kde4 on my main laptop
<_StefanS_> yep I never saw it either
<_StefanS_> (kdesudo problem..)
<fdoving> i have a patched version, but it's not solved, as my workaround does need access to X.
<fdoving> either xhost local:
<fdoving> or some iceauth magic.
<nosrednaekim> yech
<nosrednaekim> what in the world was wrong with kdesu anyway? it didn't play nice with sudo?
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: sometimes it didnt work
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah... I remember that :)
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: like the dialog not appearing and stuff (that the things I've seen with it)
<_StefanS_> maybe there was some other stuff aswell
<nosrednaekim> i've been on gutsy a little too long ;)
<_StefanS_> oh jeez I hate osCommerce
<nosrednaekim> ping mhb
<WaltzingAlong> fdoving: know your audience?
<fdoving> hm?
<WaltzingAlong> (referring to warnings about using sudo with gui apps)
<WaltzingAlong> some just know they cannot do things windows let them do and sudo is the way to let them do whatever so then they do that and it works
<fdoving> WaltzingAlong: right, that's what kdesudo/ kdesu is for, it should do that properly, but it doesn't.
<WaltzingAlong> sure but users can still use sudo <guiapp> without problems (for that particular instance) and the issue is then that users are using things they should not? so then either the system could be changed to not allow that. or have i misunderstood and kdesudo/kdesu already do that (ie when sudo guiapp is called, kdesu actually is used?)
<fdoving> no, you're righ.
<fdoving> no, you're righit will work.
<fdoving> and it should.
<fdoving> we can't make it impossible to do stupid things.
<WaltzingAlong> so then it becomes a training issue? letting them know how to use the things they should use? is there a problem running kdesu cliapp from konsole? obviously that would not work from a terminal without access to a DISPLAY, right?
<fdoving> i'll get back to you in a few. kid woke up.hang on.
<fdoving> we've been telling users to use kdesu for graphical apps and sudo for cli apps for years.
<fdoving> now after gutsy it doesn't really matter because kdesu will break in the same way sudo does.
<fdoving> if kdesudo is installed.
<WaltzingAlong> i see so the errors before of having used sudo guiapp will not show anymore with kdesudo installed?
<fdoving> that's the problem,  they will be cause kdesudo is broken.
<WaltzingAlong> i see. so what does (the) a solution look like?
<fdoving> don't know yet, trying to hack something together.
<fdoving> a temp fix is to remove the kdesudo package.
<fdoving> reverintg to plain kdesu.
<WaltzingAlong> and ideal would be that users use sudo for cli and kdesu (gksu) for gui? or that plus something else too
<fdoving> that would be ok.
<WaltzingAlong> and better would be that this technicality was covered by another layer of abstraction so the grandmothers of the world could install kubuntu 8.04? :D
<fdoving> yeah,  some autodetection magic, which would give you a graphical ui if there was a display available.
<fdoving> but that is kind of useless as there usually will be, and the ones with a console only will probably need to know their way around the console commandss anyway.
<WaltzingAlong> i think there are plenty of (would be) users that would prefer gui only
<WaltzingAlong> has it not seemed that way with each release?
<WaltzingAlong> so perhaps the (a) solution could consider that more gui-only (or gui-native) people would be using kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> anyway, good work and thanks :D
<Riddell> fdoving: pong
<Riddell> annma, mayeco: yes, kdesudo needs to be fixed to set $HOME to something better
<fdoving> Riddell: i'm trying to hack kdesudo to use the -H flag to sudo, and set XAUTHORITY to $INVOKING-USER-HOME/.Xauthority - is that sane?
<Riddell> fdoving: that seems sensible
<Riddell> let me know how you get on
<fdoving> i will.
<mayeco> Riddell: yep!!!!!!!!!!
<mayeco> you know
<mayeco> my /root is empty
<annma> Riddell: why is this patched from KDE?
<mayeco> ahhh no no!! sorry
<mayeco> yes why.....
<annma> why not keep kdesu from KDE?
<fdoving> it often failed.
<annma> how come?
<annma> if it's buggy from KDE it should be improved in KDE
<fdoving> i don't know why it failed, but it often failed to execute programs, it also got some problems when it comes to the sudo timeout thing.
 * mayeco I think that if failed, the patch should be make in KDE not in the Kubuntu packages
<fdoving> Riddell: it does work.
<fdoving> Riddell: i'll put a debdiff somewhere for you to test.
<Riddell> annma: kdesu didn't work well with sudo
<Riddell> it didn't remember the pty so you had to enter the password each time, with kiosktool that means once for each file being copied which made it unusable
<annma> but why not fixe DKE?
<annma> KDE
<Riddell> annma: there was no way to fix kdesu for sudo without rewriting the whole thing
<Riddell> (at least not that we could see, and we did look closely)
<fdoving> my 4-line patch might fix it.
<Riddell> fdoving: you rock
<fdoving> you need to test it first.
<fdoving> to confirm it also works for you.
<fdoving> Riddell: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdesudo_environment.debdiff
<mayeco> Riddell: do we have a preview of the packages for testing before come out?
<mayeco> or is this posible to make that?
<fdoving> mayeco: you can test http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdesudo_1.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb if you want to.
<mayeco> tested
<mayeco> -rw-r-----  1 mayeco mayeco  1479 2007-10-19 15:40 wineconfigrc
<mayeco> -rw-------  1 root   root      25 2007-10-20 16:45 yakuakerc
<fdoving> is that with yakuake?
<fdoving> did you first remove the yakyakerc ?
<mayeco> yep
<fdoving> hmm.
<mayeco> wait
<mayeco> kdesudo?
<fdoving> yes
<mayeco> perfect
<mayeco> I run "sudo yakuake"
<mayeco> but "kdesudo yakuake" is perfect
<fdoving> good.
<fdoving> kdesudo is what i've been fixing.
<mayeco> good!
<mayeco> I have a question
<mayeco> how make that command sudo?
<mayeco> is this hacked in Ubuntu?
<fdoving> ubuntu uses gksu
<mayeco> yep
<mayeco> but
<mayeco> the command sudo is hacked in all Ubuntu flavors
<fdoving> no.
<mayeco> is not the same from debian
<fdoving> there are wrappers for it.
<mayeco> please... sorry I'm ignorant
<mayeco> what is weappers
<mayeco> wrappers
<mayeco> ?
<fdoving> a wrapper is a program that uses another one to do what it does.
<fdoving> for example kdesudo uses sudo
<mayeco> mmmm I get it
<fdoving> but it adds the graphical password-dialog
<mayeco> and gksu
<fdoving> yep. the same, but gnomeish.
<mayeco> like when I open Firestarter from KDE
<mayeco> they open a kdesu gnomeish.
<mayeco> :S
<WaltzingAlong> mayeco: sure firestarter is a gnome app, no?
<mayeco> yep!
<mayeco> I dont find a KDE Firestarter
<WaltzingAlong> k3b?
<WaltzingAlong> mayeco: ubuntu support is in #ubuntu and kubuntu support in #kubuntu
<fdoving> kmyfirewall or guiarddog
<snikker> i've got small fonts in all application afte update to gusty. how can i fix this?
<mayeco> WaltzingAlong: yep I know
<WaltzingAlong> oh ok
<mayeco> I dont want support thank you (firestarter is a firewall and k3b is a burner program)
<mayeco> WaltzingAlong: thanks :)
<WaltzingAlong> mayeco: haha ok i did not know which program firestarter was; how about guidedog and guarddog for kde (kubuntu) then?
<mayeco> WaltzingAlong: yep I'll tested!
<Dekans> Riddell: have you seen the gdebi-kde issue on launchpad ?
<Dekans> about consumption of ALL the RAM (and swap)
<Dekans> _before_ installing a package
<Dekans> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Dekans: yes, we know there's probablems in the embedded console
<Riddell> I hope to convince robertknight to look at them at FOSSCamp
<Dekans> okay
<Dekans> and strigi taking all the cpu ressources is fixed ?
<Riddell> fdoving: can you attach your patch and .deb to bug 155032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155032 in kdesudo "kdesu ownership change" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155032
<Riddell> Dekans: but not running strigi by default
<Riddell> s/but/by/
<Dekans> it's what i do but it seems very nice
<Dekans> despite of these 2 issues, kde 3.5.8 is very nice and well integrated to gutsy
<Dekans> I feel a sensible improvement since i discovered kubuntu
<Dekans> it's a good job
<Riddell> fdoving: it doesn't seem to write any config file with your kdesudo
<Riddell> Dekans: thanks :)
<fdoving> Riddell: does here. in /root/.kde/
<fdoving> Riddell: at least dolphin does.
<fdoving> .deb attached.
<Riddell> nope, doesn't want to
<ryanakca> Hmmm... does kopete crash for anybody else with:
<ryanakca> kopete: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:
<ryanakca> klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<fdoving> Riddell: did you use my deb or compile your own?
<Riddell> ryanakca: it crashes when connecting to MSN
<Riddell> fdoving: both
<Riddell> doesn't seem to write much with either
<fdoving> Riddell: and dolphin doesn't write to /root/.kde/share/config/d3lphin ?
<Riddell> fdoving: ah, it's permission denied!
<Riddell> right, it's there
<fdoving> good :)
<Riddell> fdoving: do you know if gksudo uses -H?
<fdoving> no, i don't know.
<Riddell> source doesn't reveal much
<Riddell> anyway, good enough for me, I'll upload to feisty-proposed
<fdoving> you mean gutsy.
<Riddell> oh aye, we did release that didn't we :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, hohum. Okies :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: fix is in gutsy-proposed
<fdoving> Riddell: libgksu makes it optional to use -H or not.
<fdoving> i guess that could be done to kdesudo too, defaulting to use it, but make a switch to keep the environment.
<nosrednaekim> ping mhb
<Riddell> well, work for hardy if we want to do that
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> this is good enough for now i guess.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-21
<awag> hello, can anyone help me with configuring strigi? it doesn't seem to work right
<WaltzingAlong> awag: ubuntu support is in #ubuntu and kubuntu support in #kubuntu
<awag> ok
<Riddell> or #strigi
<awag> ok thanks
<fdoving> Riddell: did you investigate the kdesudo bind-to-tty issue?
 * nosrednaekim pings mhb again...
<fdoving> bug 132456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132456 in kdesudo "User account 'remembers' admin password" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132456
<Riddell> fdoving: never had time, could try KProcess's pty method thingy, but I suspect it would end up with having to have a new password for each use
<Riddell> I'm still not convinced its very important, sudo is ment to remember your password and X users don't care about ptys
<fdoving> i tried, but it didn't help, still 'unknown'
<fdoving> that's the pty thing.
<fdoving> KProcess::setUsePty() that is
<Riddell> curious
<fdoving> i'm not convinced either. as you say it'll be one new password per pty. and that's kinda stupid.
<snikker> when i go in "systemsettings" --> display, an error message say that's impossible to load the display module... can you help me?
<Riddell> snikker: does displayconfig  work from the command line?
<snikker> Riddell: no, i've got an error... i've paste it here: http://pastebin.ca/743988
 * nosrednaekim suspects XGL
<fdoving> uh.. gksudo uses 3 and 4. that is /var/run/sudo/$user/3 and 4.
<fdoving> weird.
<fdoving> 3 that is.
<snikker> nosrednaekim: i've installed xgl, but in feistywork fine
<snikker> nosrednaekim: after upgrade to gusty i've got this problem.
<nosrednaekim> snikker: hmm yeah, it works for me in XGL, but it didn't in fiesty
<fdoving> Riddell: gksudo isn't perfect either. kmenu -> run command -> gksudo dolphin does also create the unknown file.
<fdoving> i'll just forget that issue for now.
<snikker> nosrednaekim: what can i do? i must remove beryl?
<nosrednaekim> snikker: you could try disabling xgl and testing then.
<snikker> nosrednaekim: do you mean xgl in xorg.conf?
<Riddell> fdoving: I'd suspect it would, it's actually why we didn't use -H in the first place
<nosrednaekim> snikker: no, I mean either uninstall it or disable it with a file in .confog
<nosrednaekim> *config
<fdoving> Riddell: i was talking about the /var/run/sudo/$user/unknown file. the tty thing in gksudo doesn't work well unless ran from konsole, or probably some gnome-way.
<Riddell> fdoving: oh, right
<snikker> nosrednaekim: ok, now i try do it
<Riddell> fdoving: suspected that too :)
<fdoving> well, nite.
<Riddell> thanks fdoving
<Riddell> sleep well
<coreymon77> hey guys
<coreymon77> is kde 3.5.8 stalbe
<coreymon77> stable*
<coreymon77> or still beta
<Riddell> hasn't been beta for many a year
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> v\nvm
<coreymon77> i though i still had 357
<coreymon77> well, ive gotta say, first impressions of gutsy are very good
<CPrgmSwR2> I noticed that kde4 release canidate is around the corner
<CPrgmSwR2> Well there be packages that maintain up to date with kde4 release canidate
<DaSkreech> as soon as they announcing the tagging
<CPrgmSwR2> So once the tagging is announced, then the packages put together the packages?
<CPrgmSwR2> Are they usually released within 24 hours of that period?
<DaSkreech> No :)
 * blauzahl frowns. 
<blauzahl> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<blauzahl> a) shouldn't it be gutsy? b) 302 error?
<DaSkreech> Ask the medibuntu folks
<blauzahl> who are they?
<blauzahl> or rather, why do you say that?
<DaSkreech> #medibuntu
<DaSkreech> Cause they work on thier own
<blauzahl> what is it, though?
<blauzahl> that makes them sound very mysterious.
<blauzahl> oh, i see.
<blauzahl> ok.
<besonen_mobile_> where's the 7.10 changelog?
<nosrednaekim> besonen_mobile_: the release notes?
<besonen_mobile_> where on the kubuntu website are those?
<nosrednaekim> should be right off the front page under 7.10 final release
<besonen_mobile_> i just found them.  bottom of the page.
<besonen_mobile_> i take that back.  that was a link to ubuntu's 7.10 changelog.
<besonen_mobile_> still looking for the kubuntu 7.10 changelog.  if anyone has a url i'd love to have it.
<nosrednaekim> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php
<nosrednaekim> that what you are looking for?^^
<besonen_mobile_> thanks nosrednaekim , but there is no changelog there.
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<jjess1> Evening on from my Nokia N800
<DaSkreech> 810 :)
<jjess1> grin nope the 8000
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> I have done 20 lightscribe images (every *buntu iso for 32 and 64bit, 7.10)
<nixternal> now I have to burn all of the images I am currently downloading
<nixternal> down to 7...one finished :)
<jjess1> wow sound like fun
<jjess1> nixternal: connected via,my nokia
<nixternal> nice
<jjess1> yah gaim has an irc plugin
<jjess1> And since the nokia is debian based.....
<nixternal> there is a guy in Ubuntu Chicago who lives on irc with a blackberry
<jjess1> cool well bed time now that the football game is over
<nixternal> did mich lose again?
<jjess1> nope beat illinois
<nixternal> I watched the one td where to take them to 10, but it was still illinois 13, michigan 10 at that point
<nixternal> sweet!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Which images?
<nixternal> lightscribe images?
<nixternal> I made the lightscribe images
<DaSkreech> thats the crazy burner thing?
<nixternal> ya
<DaSkreech> I didn't know it needed specific images
<nixternal> it doesn't need specific iso images
<nixternal> graphic images
<DaSkreech> So JPEG or PNG isn't good enough? :)
<nixternal> it is, but I created SVGs so I can easily swap out images
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<DaSkreech> smart :)
<nixternal> I want to so some really nice ones though
<nixternal> the only one that is tough is the Xubuntu one cuz they stuck the mouse in the middle, and you can't print in the middle of a cd :)
<claydoh> ahhh lightscribe, I did only one disk so far (dapper)
<claydoh> http://www.claydoh.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=19
<DaSkreech> k3b supports it?
<claydoh> I dunno, the software burned the image for me outside k3b
<claydoh> so I don't know why the mention of k3b
<nixternal> there is 4LS or something like that for Linux...it is hit or miss on if it works for you
<claydoh> ya, Lacie has the 4L, and lightscribe.com has a simpler one
<nixternal> the simpler one is garbage though
<nixternal> you have to use their labels
<nixternal> they have a new template labeler which allows you to create templates, and it is free of charge
<nixternal> DaSkreech: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/pics/
<nixternal> there are the CDs that I made tonight
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!!
 * DaSkreech sits on Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Those look great!
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal, DaSkreech!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: seen the article?
<DaSkreech> No I haven't
<Tonio_> fdoving: hey
<Tonio_> fdoving: saw your upload reguarding to kdesudo
<Tonio_> fdoving: sudo yakuakr also creates a root owned rc file in the user profile
<Tonio_> I don't understand that what i considered a critical bug arround kdesudo seems to be "normal" behavior with sudo :/
<Tonio_> just done asudo yakuake and my rc file is owned by root aswell
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that a sudo bug btw ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: then make kdesudo using sudo -H would be imho a workarround for the sudo bug right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw I'll have to compare with gksu on that point, maybe kdesudo whould just act like gksu
<Tonio_> hum gksu seems to be using sudo -h too, right
<Tonio_> let's go like that
<Tonio_> fdoving: thanks or the fix, I'll commit on bzr
<nosrednaekim> ping mhb
 * nosrednaekim really really wants mhb to come out of the woodwork
<Jucato> let him be :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<mhb> nosrednaekim: hey
<nosrednaekim> mhb hey!
<nosrednaekim> mhb: you may be happy to hear that I am about 50% done writing a dialog frontend to the restricted-manager
<mhb> oh, that's great
<nosrednaekim> but I need some info on what some of the gui classes do, such as the firmware select.
<mhb> the firmware select dialog lets you choose a firmware file for the driver
<nosrednaekim> does it need to go out to the internet?
<mhb> it has a local file select or remote file select
<mhb> so when the user inserts an URL, it should go and download it, that is what the Progress class is for (shows progress of the download)
<mhb> I think
<nosrednaekim> ah ok. they have to insert a URL, I didn't want them to go browsing becausethat would require some lynx embedding ;)
 * nosrednaekim didn't really read the FW* classes very well
<nosrednaekim> But yeah, it happily enables and disables my atheros and ATI drivers :). It was dead simple thanks to the Common classes
<mhb> nosrednaekim: do you have the code in a branch somewhere?
<mhb> I'd like to take a look at it
<nosrednaekim> mhb: no I don't and I have no clue how to work bazaar :)
<nosrednaekim> i'm planning on learning during Open Week though.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: and it has two dependencies, dialog and python-dialog. I tried to do plain ncurses,but that was getting complicated fast.
<mhb> are those in kubuntu by default?
<nosrednaekim> in the repositories,yes,but not on the install.
<mhb> ah
<nosrednaekim> I can DCC the single python file to you if you want..
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ya, I seen it...not to shabby..he did a pretty good write up actually
 * Jucato waves to nixternal
 * nixternal waves back
<nixternal> wasting time before the party and install fest
<Jucato> kool!
<Jucato> will speedy gonzales be there? :)
<nixternal> no, he is back at school
<nixternal> his twin will be though
<Jucato> haha yeah eddie. he's been in #kubuntu a lot lately
<nixternal> cool, he might become the next head of the Chicago team actually
<Jucato> ooooh
<Jucato> hm... I forgot his problem. but he had an issue with Kubuntu the other day. and we both decided on the perfect solution
<nixternal> he always has an issue :)
<Jucato> "Make Richard fix it"
<nixternal> ahh, so that is why he is bringing me his computer today
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> just tell him not to bring a large sombrero...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> they take enough flack from me as it is
<nixternal> I have fun picking on them
<nixternal> they will both probably tell you I am more Mexican than they are
<Jucato> too bad you don't get to pick on them both this tie :)
<nixternal> thank god, I need a break every now and then :p
<Jucato> hahah
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Jucato> hi sir!
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> nixternal: ping?
 * Hobbsee wonders why konversation is not translated.
<fdoving> Tonio_: yeah, the -H and using .Xauthority from the executing users home seems like a solution. I'm not 100% up2date on xauth stuff, so i'm not sure if there are alternative ways to do it.. or more secure ways. but as it's root reading i don't think it makes much difference.
<fdoving> problems will appear when one kdesudo to other users than root. users without read access to ~/.Xauthority of the executing user.
<Riddell> fdoving: have you tested your patch with systemsetting and kcontrol?
<fdoving> Riddell: systemsettings did work yesterday.
<fdoving> Riddell: the changes won't really affect anything in those cases, as the modules connect to another x client via ICE.
<fdoving> so one doesn't need to auth to X directly.
<Riddell> groovy
<Jucato> Riddell: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade <--- shouldn't it be "Pre-released updates" instead of "Proposed updates"?
<fdoving> Riddell: but as i just said, once you start using 'kdesudo -u someotheruser app' you might get problems, because other non-root users won't have read access to ~/.Xauthority
<fdoving> so the solution isn't perfect.
<Riddell> Jucato: gar, I just changed that, did the string change between gutsy and feisty?
<fdoving> but that didn't work earlier either. so it's nothing I introduced.
<Jucato> Riddell: someone on feisty was looking for Proposed updates and couldn't see it
<Jucato> but Pre-released was there instead
<Riddell> Jucato: changed back
<Jucato> kool! thanks! :)
<fdoving> Riddell: what do you think about dynamically adding users to the acl with xhost +si:localuser:$sudo-to-username for each kdesudo?
<Riddell> fdoving: rather than playing with xauthority files?
<fdoving> Riddell: yeah.
<Riddell> fdoving: worth a shot
<fdoving> i'll give it a try.
<jjesse> afternoon
<DaSkreech> Would it be possible to have a weekly updates KDE4 repo
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: saw your mai'
<_StefanS_> mail
<stdin> DaSkreech: it's not guaranteed that it will even build, so that'd be difficult. and the build deps are constantly changing. so possible maybe, but extremely difficult
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: strange thing it works here.. and enable kdm themes is preselected.
<DaSkreech> stdin: Oh Sorry I was thiniking after 4.0 actually
<stdin> well, after 4.0 comes out the work on it will slow down a bit, weekly builds probably wouldn't be worth it
<stdin> but that depends on the speed of development from the kde folks
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no way to make it to work for me...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no way to aply settings, no way to chan
<Tonio_> change them too
<_StefanS_> well you tested it when I made the package, right?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'd say the problem is just to be able to apply, once you can do that, it should work
<Tonio_> nope, I didn't upload so I didn't test ;)
<_StefanS_> ah hoobsee did
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: maye there is a difference between the package and what you have locally
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you reinstall the package and test maybe ?
<_StefanS_> uhm I will test on a vanilla vmware image
<_StefanS_> probably the best way, and roll back until the bug is fixed
<Tonio_> sure
<_StefanS_> I cant do that now, will do it tomorrow. Have to work
<_StefanS_> sounds as an easy fix tho
<raphink> hi guys
<DaSkreech> stdin: Why would it slow?
<DaSkreech> raphink: hi I was looking for you for the past few days
<stdin> DaSkreech: slower
<raphink> DaSkreech: what for?
<DaSkreech> raphink: Just wondering how icthux is doing
<raphink> it's doing... whenever I have tiime for it
<raphink> which is sometimes hard between my work and family
<DaSkreech> Is there a community around it ?
<raphink> there's a tiny community
<raphink> nothing like the Ubuntu CE community
<raphink> I haven't done all the advertising and all
<raphink> ;)
<DaSkreech> Mebbe you should :-)
<raphink> no
<raphink> :)
<raphink> whoever wants to help is welcome
<raphink> that's it
<DaSkreech> stdin: I think that there is enormous work still left for 4.0 -> 4.1
<DaSkreech> How will they put in help with that which they do not know ?
<raphink> right now, I'm about to make a change to kubuntu-docs
<stdin> yeah, but it won't be as frantic as 4.0, for now they are just trying to get it to work :p
<DaSkreech>  how will they know unless there is someone to teach them?
<raphink> that I've been wanting to do for 2 years and never took the time to
<raphink> :)
<DaSkreech>  Who will go forth to teach unless they are sent ?
<raphink> :)
<raphink> DaSkreech: if that's for me, I'm always open to mentor people
<DaSkreech> stdin: There are loads of stuf they are still just trying to get to work and that won't be mainline focus till 4.0 -> 4.1 as well
<DaSkreech> raphink: The send forth was for you ;-)
<raphink> heh
<raphink> well I don't really know where to stand right now
<raphink> I doon't have as much time as I used to
<raphink> Ubuntu CE has most of the people interested in a Christian linux
<stdin> DaSkreech: yes, but making packages every week may be pointless, it'll probably break more than it fixes until release ,1
<raphink> I don't agree with their way to develop but they have a lot more contributors
<raphink> and well
<raphink> I don't feel like duplicating work
<raphink> I have other things to do
<jjesse> hello raphink
<raphink> hi jjesse
<DaSkreech> stdin: I know but it's great for testing :)
<DaSkreech> I'm using the KDE4 Live cd and it actually is nearly usable
<DaSkreech> std
<stdin> DaSkreech: there's nothing to stop you joining the Launchpad Beta Testers group and making a PPA ;)
<DaSkreech> monthly repos then. I just want timed updated available in between 4.0 and 4.1 as an option for people since we are unofficial anyway
<DaSkreech> might as well give people a reason to choose a kde4 kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I'm hoping that 4.1 hits before 8.10 so we can have a blowout official KDE4 release
<stdin> I can't see that not happening
<DaSkreech> but I think that giving people the option to track the KDE4 progress once it's fairly usable will get more interest in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Me either
 * DaSkreech checks out code for twiiter to see if he can rewrite it :)
<DaSkreech> On a totally unrelated note startupmanger looks neat :)
<jjesse> wow ok kopete is now crashing :(
<DaSkreech> in MSN?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: in anything, have kopete open and not connected and it crashes
<jjesse> DaSkreech: sign on to AIM and it crashes
<jjesse> sign on to MSN and it crashes
<DaSkreech> jjesse: with what reason?
<jjesse> on the konsole i get a lot of QDateTime::fromString: Parameter out of range
<jjesse> klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<DaSkreech> jjesse: This is standard gutsy?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: yes standard 64 bit Gutsy
<Riddell> jjesse: the kopete crash is known, a fix is in gutsy-proposed
<DaSkreech> DOh! I just updated
<seele> mhb: kde-fosscamp?
<DaSkreech> hi seele
<mhb> hi seele , what's that and what am I supposed to do?
<mhb> seele: shouldn't that question be directed on someone else?
<seele> troy asked if you were coming for some reason?
<seele> (to the meeting)
<Riddell> jjesse should
<Riddell> jjesse: /join #kde-fosscamp
<mhb> hmm, a secret meeting? :o)
<mhb> too bad I can't be there in person
<mhb> well, goodnight folks.
<DaSkreech> Night
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ping me when the meeting is over
<fdoving> Riddell: i've hacked kdesudo to use xauth to automatically generate key-data for each connection, (xauth generate, man xauth for more info), it seems like the most sensible and secure solution to me. it will generate a new xauthority file with a random name, that is auto-deleted once kdesudo exits and the privileged app takes over. the session also times out if not used within 60 seconds. and the Xorg server controls that. looks cool so far. deb
<fdoving> did that get truncated?..
<Riddell> ".. looks cool so far. deb"
<fdoving>  looks cool so far. debdiff -> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdesudo_debdiff_ubuntu3_dynamic_xauth.diff - deb -> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdesudo_1.1-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<fdoving> Riddell: now it actually works with other users.. non root ones.
<fdoving> unlike the previous kdesudo. with or without my previous changes.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ping?
<DaSkreech> What will the kde package pull in on hardy ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: how do you mean>
<DaSkreech> KDE4 ?
<DaSkreech> or KDE3 ?
<DaSkreech> At that point KDE 4.0 will be out and official
<Dekans> kde3
<Dekans> by default
<Riddell> yes
<fdoving> nite.
<Riddell> although the meeting has put the thought of having select kde 4 modules like kde edu in main for hardy
<DaSkreech> So kde 4.0 is totally unofficial for hardy
<DaSkreech> Riddell: did you see my discussion earlier about a repo with monthly builds ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I did not, but I'd like to see that happen (weekly more appropriate really)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I plan to have KDE 4 CDs for the 4.0 and following releases
<DaSkreech> I said weekly too but stdin was objecting to that
<DaSkreech> I know I've made that as public as I can
<stdin> DaSkreech: I just said it would be difficult, didn't say I didn't like it
<Dekans> an underground Kubuntu version :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: Well I thought you were saying it wasn't worth it
<DaSkreech> Dekans: Pretty close
<Dekans> I mean for the KDE 4.0 CD
<stdin> DaSkreech: I'm not sure it would, depends on how the development goes after 4.0
<stdin> DaSkreech: I'll probably keep building from svn after release anyway
<Riddell> DaSkreech: a weekly KDE 4 archive just needs someone to script it really, checkout, add packaging, check it builds, upload to ppa
<Dekans> it's done for e17
 * DaSkreech misses hawkwind :(
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-13
<claydoh> Good eveining folks!
<claydoh> will Hardy keep getting kde4 updates for a while after intrepid?
<apachelogger> claydoh: unlikely
<apachelogger> that would mean creating packages for 3 series
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ppa build time is cheap, though
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: won't the packages (sources) be pretty similar?
<apachelogger> not the package creation
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: for jaunty and intrepid
<apachelogger> not for hardy
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<claydoh> will there be be updates at least through Intredid, before jaunty?
<claydoh> or is it likely to end much sooner?
<claydoh> inquiring forum users want to know :)
<claydoh> speaking of forum users, I tried pointing some people here who want to have kde3x in intrepid
<claydoh> a ppa  repo would sound like a good project for them to try
<claydoh> as  opposed to crabbing or staying with hardy
<claydoh> I have one user who want the most current kernel, the latest xorg, , drivers et al but wants to run kde3
<Riddell> that would be non-trivial
<claydoh> Riddell: but they don't see it that way unfortunately
<apachelogger> claydoh: well, they can try ;-)
<Riddell> how does this read?  http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Languages/Python/PyKDE_WebKit_Tutorial
<claydoh> apachelogger: my point exactly :) Having someone publish his own kde3 for itrepid (that *removes* kde4) worries me
<apachelogger> well, you can't stop them anyway ;-)
<apachelogger> we probably could help with getting KDE 3 into usr/lib/kde3, like KDE 4 was in hardy
<claydoh> apachelogger: I am trying to politely steer people to ask questions, maybe join the  community more than just complain on a  forum
<claydoh> apachelogger: my thought as well
<apachelogger> from the point of we-did-it-once-and-know-how-to-fix-issues
<claydoh> apachelogger: exactly :)
<claydoh> but I get tired of it all now
<claydoh> I must be a kde4 fanboi
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> Riddell: you should make screenshots without the redering glitches in the bottom right corner
 * claydoh sighs and goes bck to the forums for a bit
<apachelogger> Riddell: good read so far
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 203331, latest comment has a much better patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203331 in adept "Recommend that users launch Adept with kdesudo" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203331
<JontheEchidna> It works quite well here ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Also attached to the upstream bug report
<nixternal> yay, finally back home!
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<superm1> nixternal, you here still?
<nixternal> physically yes, mentally no
<superm1> nixternal, what if the question shouldn't require too much of a though process for some people?
<nixternal> go for it
<superm1> so how are you supposed to receive a complex type in QTDbus stuff?  Like a dict that had a string and variant?
<superm1> I thought QMap<QString&,QDBusVariant> would do the trick
<superm1> but it doesn't, and i'm lost at what you are supposed to do then
<superm1> (I thought i heard murmors of you messing with qt-dbus stuff before)
<nixternal> I don't think I have messed with qt dbus stuff
<superm1> oh.
<nixternal> you could check out #qt I think it is
<superm1> yeah i guess i'll have to
<nixternal> is this python stuff?
<superm1> no, i wish
<nixternal> you using pyqt or c++?
<superm1> c++
<superm1> it's kdelibs stuff
<superm1> er kdebase-workspace stuff better yet
<nixternal> k, I can't see my screen nor did I see the QMap<jfldfdjafdjlfjd> stuff :)
<nixternal> the api docs don't help out much?
<superm1> well the prospects for this bluetooth stuff are not looking up, i've hit tons of these standstills this weekend
<superm1> they confuse me
<nixternal> what's up with the bluetooth stuff?
<superm1> it doesn't work in intrepid
<superm1> due to the other changes that were made on the stack
<nixternal> hrmm, I swore I tested it last week and it worked
<nixternal> but I can't remember if that was before or after I upgraded to intrepid
<superm1> well I installed KDE on friday on intrepid
<superm1> and it's definitely broke
<superm1> there are TONS of API changes
<nixternal> I just realized my bluetooth logo isn't in the system tray
<superm1> which is what i've been trying to work on, since upstream kde folk don't have it as a priority right now
<nixternal> what are you working on kbluetooth stuff for anyways?
<superm1> because apparently i'm the only one in ubuntu-land that understands what changes in this bluetooth 3.x -> 4.x api
<nixternal> ya, honestly I don't see bluetooth lasting forever, kind of like firewire :)
<superm1> well i'll put a few more hours towards it this week, but the diff is growing to 2500 lines now, and i'm running into these difficulties along the way
<superm1> i'll pass my diff to upstream for some input if i'm at least on the right path i guess
<nixternal> groovy
<superm1> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/qdbustypesystem.html
<superm1> that's what gets me confused on this stuff, but i'll push on in #qt
<nixternal> oh ya dude, I do remember looking at that stuff, but that was like 2 years ago
<txwikinger2> hi nixternal
<nixternal> when qt4 was built by hand for us here
<txwikinger2> How was Ohio?
<nixternal> howdy txwikinger2
<nixternal> txwikinger2: it rocked...thought I am hoping a) video doesn't makes it way to youtube, and pictures don't make there way to the internet
<nixternal> I made a complete full out of my self last night at the after-party
<txwikinger> :D
<nixternal> and started a new UDS tradition that will kick off thanks to jono
<txwikinger> What would that be?
<nixternal> a Dance Off
<txwikinger> ROFL
<txwikinger> Well.. if you have ever again problems with Jono.. ask him for the duck
<nixternal> last night it was Kubuntu vs. Foresight vs. Fedora vs. Arch vs Linux For Arm
<superm1> a dance off?  oh noes.
<nixternal> Foresight won only because of what he did, and it should have been illegal
<txwikinger> I hope it was line dancing :D
<nixternal> I was winning the thing hands down and then he stripped
<nixternal> a fat guy who takes his shirt off and twirls it can't be beaten
<txwikinger> Well.. sounds like LRL then
<nixternal> I am monitoring flickr and youtube hoping they don't get posted
<Hobbsee> a jono dance off?  This could get interesting
<Hobbsee> nixternal: are you coming to UDS?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: yes
<nixternal> I heard you are as well
 * Hobbsee is
<nixternal> rock on
 * Hobbsee will not be dancing, though
<nixternal> oh yes you will!
<nixternal> it will be me and Riddell vs. a thousand GNOMErz then
<Hobbsee> hah
 * Hobbsee can't dance :P
<txwikinger> Nixternal.. line dance?
<nixternal> no line dancing, you just gotta go all out and hurt yourself type of dancing
 * Hobbsee would prefer *not* to be broken
<Hobbsee> hey, maybe this time people won't try to break me!
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> note to general public:  Hobbsee has small wrists.  You should not twist them.
<superm1> advertising this; isn't that just encouraging it?
<Hobbsee> or at least, if you do, only do it gently, and not hard enough to smash them.  Else Hobbsee *will* smash you, and keep smashing you wherever she finds to smash, until you stop
<Hobbsee> superm1: i hope not - i'd prefer not to have to visit the medical center.
<superm1> Hobbsee, yeah i wouldn't recommend it unless you have decent American insurance ;)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I got your back, anyone twists, I will smash um for ya :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: thanks :)
<txwikinger> Well.  nixternal.. get all those GNOMErz to break their wrists, then KDE will rock even more
<Hobbsee> superm1: i'll have travel insurance - hope that counts
<nixternal> no, I think we need to do a mosh pit...last night jono, the michigan loco, and I were in a mosh pit...it was awesome
<nixternal> so we need to mosh
 * txwikinger is tired from thanks giving meals
<Hobbsee> haha
 * Hobbsee --> uni
<txwikinger> and tomorrow there is more of it
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: besides, i don't contribute to gnome much.
<txwikinger> No you Hobbsee
<txwikinger> +t
 * txwikinger is searching a weather widget for KDE4
<yao_ziyuan> i recommend these two svg wallpapers
<yao_ziyuan> for the next or next-to-next version of kubuntu:
<yao_ziyuan> 1. http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/83789-kwallpaper.svg
<yao_ziyuan> 2. http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/25027-time.svg.tar.gz
<yao_ziyuan> they look very perfect and enduring
<yao_ziyuan> durable
<Tm_T> err, ok
<Jucato> what? you're still surpised? :)
<Tm_T> no, not really
<yao_ziyuan> showoff: my kde4 desktop. http://i34.tinypic.com/294nf3p.png
<wepiha> hmm I don't seem to get ccmake with cmake, is this normal?
<Riddell> wepiha: it's in the cmake package in intrepid
<wepiha> Riddell: I have the cmake_2.6.0-4ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_i386 package installled.
<wepiha> in 8.04
<Riddell> wepiha: indeed it's not there, how strange that's the same version as in intrepid which does have it
<Riddell> mm, no it's not
<wepiha> Riddell: should I be worried?
<Riddell> wepiha: ah, you want cmake_2.6.0-4ubuntu1~hardy1 from hardy-backports
<apachelogger> bug 224461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224461 in kdebase-workspace "Kubuntu do not show date and time in the correct format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224461
<apachelogger> the usr dood is THE confuser
<Riddell> apachelogger: that should fix itself when/if we get language-packs
<apachelogger> yeah there are a couple of bugs which are most likely related to that
<wepiha> Riddell: okay thanks that has helped
<freeflying> apachelogger: wee will have amarok topic on gnome.asia summit this weekend
<apachelogger> freeflying: how so?
<freeflying> apachelogger: a gsoc student will have a topic on upcoming gnome.asia summit this weekend http://www.gnome.asia
<davmor2> Riddell: I there an easy way to do an upgrade from Kubuntu hardy to Kubuntu intrepid
<davmor2> s/I/Is
<Tm_T> davmor2: wajig dist-upgrade (dunno if you have to manually edit sources.list first)
<apachelogger> freeflying: cool :)
<Tm_T> davmor2: unsupported method btw
<apachelogger> davmor2: kubuntu.org
<davmor2> apachelogger: Ta thought there must be a way :)
<Riddell> davmor2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<davmor2> yes ta Riddell
<asac> hi
<asac> is gnash actually used on kde?
<asac> e.g. in hardy
<Riddell> asac: how do you mean?  if people install it, then it is
<asac> Riddell: does mozilla-plugin-gnash work in konqueror?
<Riddell> asac: interesting question, let me try
<asac> Riddell: thanks
<asac> its nsapi plugin ... not sure how good the legacy layer for konqueror is ... or whether its just a specific hack for adobe flash
<Riddell> asac: no it doesn't seem to work
<asac> Riddell: ok. i uploaded a snapshot of gnash to ~gnash ppa
<asac> Riddell: i will test that then ;)
<asac> Riddell: did that nsapi plugin install go into new package
<asac> ?
<asac> anyway ... i will try with the latest here. thanks
<Riddell> asac: go into which new package?
<davmor2> Riddell: on my upgrade I noticed something weird hitting Katapult and typing in konq and hitting enter brings up KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient'.
<Riddell> davmor2: if you launch apps during an upgrade there is a large chance they will be broken
<davmor2> Riddell: this is after rebooting once the upgrade has finished
<Riddell> hmm
<xerosis_> davmor2: see bug 184337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184337 in kde4libs "KDEInit could not launch XXXX" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184337
<Riddell> davmor2: do you still have /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient ?
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<davmor2> Riddell: no /bin/ folder
<Riddell> I wonder why it's looking in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ then
<Riddell> davmor2: do you have $KDEDIRS set?  or anything about /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ in $LD_LIBRARY_PATH or $PATH
<davmor2> Riddell: the end of path says : No such file or directory
<davmor2> $KDEDIRS doesn't display anything nor does $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<davmor2> Guys what is the command that shows all the settings?
<Riddell> env shows all the environment variables
<davmor2> that's the one ta
<davmor2> Riddell: nothing showing up there that points to /usr/share/kde4/bin
<Riddell> davmor2: grep /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ ~/.kde * -r
<yao_ziyuan> one thing i don't feel happy with
<yao_ziyuan> about kdm
<yao_ziyuan> when the screen is locked
<davmor2> whole bunch of /home/user/.kde/socket-user-desktop/..... : No such device or address
<yao_ziyuan> and i typed any key to start to enter the password
<yao_ziyuan> if i don't act quickly, the password input box is to disappear anytime soon
<yao_ziyuan> i feel a panic about this
<yao_ziyuan> i want it to stay there at least 5 minutes
<yao_ziyuan> so i can type my password at a slow speed
<yao_ziyuan> currently i must enter the password in a hurry
<yao_ziyuan> imagine if you're in a slow mood
<yao_ziyuan> and you're forced to do something very quickly
<yao_ziyuan> that hurts
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: report a bug on bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> davmor2: dunno, I can't get katapult to do anything, maybe we should just remove it from the archive
<Riddell> krunner (alt-f2) is the way to go
<davmor2> Riddell: pass just letting you know :)
<davmor2> Riddell: yeah that works :)
<Riddell> davmor2: otherwise upgrade was ok?
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: can i set a new idle time for the password window to disappear
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: if you find the relevant place in the code
<davmor2> Riddell: seems to be I'm still working through all the apps so I can ping you when I finish :)
<Riddell> davmor2: upgrading from hardy KDE 3 or 4?
<davmor2> from the default hardy kde3
<Riddell> davmor2: if you launch adept it should pop up the kdesudo dialogue for your password, check that it launches adept after that
<davmor2> Riddell: Yeah seems fine
<Riddell> davmor2: great
<davmor2> tpying in flash shows up everything I expect to see so doesn't seem to be an issue :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you happen to know if the "Star Ratings" for applications in Adept are related to popcorn?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes it should be
<JontheEchidna> ok, thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: grep Pop /usr/share/app-install/desktop/zim.desktop
<Riddell> do we still have that in adept 3?
<asac> Riddell: so would the world fall appart when gnash wouldnt support kde?
<asac> Riddell: they only have kde3 support
<asac> for 0.8.4
<asac> now i dont know what to do
<Riddell> asac: no that's ok, it's a natural consequence of changing to a major new version that some apps won't yet be ported
<asac> though i doubt that sticking to 0.8.2 makes any sense at all (should be equally broken for kde4)
<asac> Riddell: ok sorry for that. i tried hard and tried the bleeding edge kde4 branch. but that just has issues and doesnt work at all either :(
<Riddell> asac: thanks for trying, do you know who's working on the kde 4 branch?
<asac> Riddell: yes gnash folks. its just that they didnt make it for the 0.8.4 release (they have aligned their release cycle to ours)
<asac> Riddell: they resurrected things in the lats few weeks for kde4, but now decided that this will be first thing for 0.8.5
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: We don't have popcorn stuffs for Adept3. There is a wishlist filed upstream though.
<Riddell> asac: how very nice of them.  as I say I'm fine with dropping it for intrepid since I can't see a sensible way to get it working and some loss is inevitable in the move to KDE 4 (it's why the release is called intrepid)
<asac> Riddell: yes. i will keep the packages empty. so in case someone has it installed will automatically get the bits when they upgrade
<asac> depending on how close to 0.8.4 they finish their kde work we might consider to send the patch through -proposed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: btw, did you see my updated patch I posted in the bug?
<JontheEchidna> Is it better? At the least, it works for me, but I'm not that amazing with C++
<metellius> apachelogger: commited readonly gz support to trunk now.
<metellius> for akr
<metellius> ark
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no I don't think I did
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if you find time, it's in the latest comment of bug 203331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203331 in adept "Recommend that users launch Adept with kdesudo" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203331
<apachelogger> woohoo
 * apachelogger hugs metellius
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/ark-gz.ogg
<apachelogger> ScottK2, JontheEchidna, Riddell: ^
<metellius> a question: tar (and possibley other formats) allow same filename several times
<metellius> how should the view actually handle that? showing the same file twice?
<metellius> it kind of breaks the filename+path = unique id pattern
<apachelogger> in KDE 3 it did show them
<apachelogger> otherwise we would have never noticed that kdevelop creates crappy tarballs by adding every file in admin/ twice ;-)
<metellius> ah
<metellius> i still breaks everything though
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh?  how did you get that to happen?
<apachelogger> Riddell: metellius implemented readonly support in trunk :D
<apachelogger> uploading to my ppa shortly
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm going to commit our ksmserver/plasma logout patch to trunk
<apachelogger> Riddell: the icon for supsend to ram is wrong though
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be system-suspend not system-suspend-hibernate
<metellius> apachelogger: since you're the only svn ark user that I actually know of; have you tested the service menus?
<apachelogger> not recently
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> metellius: I guess you could ask for feedback at amarok-neon@googlegroups.com
 * apachelogger noticed there are a lot of kde-nightly packages users subscribed as well ;-)
<metellius> ok
<Riddell>         item->setIcon(KIcon("system-suspend"));
<Riddell>         item->setData(i18n("Suspend to RAM"), Kickoff::SubTitleRole);
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems right there
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> weird
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was more thinking about suspend to ram
<apachelogger> +        item->setIcon(KIcon("system-suspend-hibernate"));
<apachelogger> +        item->setData(i18n("Pause without logging out"),Kickoff::SubTitleRole);
 * apachelogger is wondering why he does have no standby option
<apachelogger> all solids fault
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, just forget about it for now
<Tm_T> apachelogger: what's our fix for bluez api change?
<apachelogger> I am not sure we have one yet, though I have been told someone works on updating solid-bluez
<Tm_T> ah, splendid
<Tm_T> nice mess indeedio
<apachelogger> vorian: you are working on bug 24330 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24330 in kdeutils "CIFS mount blocks suspend/hibernate" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24330
<apachelogger> vorian: and bug 22175 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22175 in kdeutils "Simple bug in kcm_kcmlirc + patch (hang after Add action click)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22175
<davmor2> Riddell: Finish.  Flash (Gnash/Flashnon-free or swf plugin) with Konq doesn't want to work. Katapult needs removing.  Couldn't connect to my samba share any which way I tried.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: remind me, was this bluez api change told in kubuntu-devel ml or similar? just checking facts
<apachelogger> Tm_T: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2008-October/thread.html
<apachelogger> bluez thread
<Tm_T> ah, thanks son
<Tm_T> I'm in the middle of an hussle
<apachelogger> Tm_T: how so?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: married, kid is coming, lots of stuff going on in overall
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Tm_T> also upgraded to intrepid
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> bad idea :P
<Tm_T> how so, son?
<apachelogger> all broken
<apachelogger> getting broken ever day I think
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna, ScottK2: pleas test ark https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive
<Tm_T> how so, son?
<apachelogger> ubuntu doesn't like us aynymore :(
<Tm_T> it has been liking?
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: does the patches directory in kde4libs have any use?
<Riddell> apachelogger: debian/patches/ ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde4libs-4.1.2/patches
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, that'll be me trying to use quilt and failing :)
<apachelogger> ah :)
 * apachelogger should write a tutorial about it
 * JontheEchidna tests
<JontheEchidna> Ha, I already have apachelogger's ppa
<lokpest> hmm, I upgraded My Dell Inspiron 6400 from Gutsy to Hardy the other day, pressing the "mediadirect"-button (that in gutsy poped up amarok) now makes all the mediabuttons funktioanlity to crash
<JontheEchidna> lokpest: support questions should go to #kubuntu ;-)
<lokpest> any idea? whats the program/deamon/package handeling that called?
<JontheEchidna> KMilo I think
<lokpest> JontheEchidna: oh.. asked there yesterday and no answerm thought you might atleas knew where to look
<lokpest> will check out KMilo then...
<apachelogger> Riddell: any changes for kde4libs which need uploading?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: needs to dep on libcups2-dev instead of libcupsys2-dev
<apachelogger> didn't you do that already?
<JontheEchidna> that got superseded or something
<apachelogger> -(~/src/deb/libs/kde4libs-4.1.2:$)-> grep -r -i 'cups' debian/changelog
<apachelogger>   * Transition from libcupsys2 to libcups2 (lp: #279345):
<apachelogger>     + debian/control: Replace libcupsys2-dev with libcups2-dev.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is in the package
<JontheEchidna> oh, good then. :]
<apachelogger> everything else doesn't matter
<Riddell> apachelogger: not from me
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: diff.gz's don't work for me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you restart los arkos?
<JontheEchidna> yes, I even did a killall ark to make sure
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you sure you got the right package version?
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/ubuntu/adept$ apt-cache policy ark
<JontheEchidna> ark:
<JontheEchidna>   Installed: 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4~ppa1
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger prolly forgot the build-dep
<asfak> are we going to have servicemenu like root action or extract&compress as default. ?
<bobesponja> is sound broken with intrepid?
<bobesponja> I get sound with gstreamer only but the mic is not working, with xine I get neither input nor output
<apachelogger> \sh: git + quilt is just sweet ... qgit shows 0.3.0.1 to 0.3.0.2, I pick the changes I want, view their patch, copy the patch to a file and quilt import that file
<apachelogger> that would be a perfect candidate for scripting :D
<Riddell> bobesponja: works for me
<bobesponja> Riddell: not working here :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: this time ark should be working ;-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i am now in a good mode, i am updating my pbuilder,. maybe i package something in some hours^^
<Xand3r> uff i think i hav eforgotten the most
<apachelogger> Xand3r: that sounds like you are asking for work :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: not now, you know my internet, updating needs time, much time
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger should upgrade his connection to 8mbit
<apachelogger> that comes with 1mbit up IIRC :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does it work?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, I was afk for a few minutes and forgot to start the update before I left, so it's still updating, hehe
<JontheEchidna> and kde4libs is quite large so it'd still be downloading anyway
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger compiles qgit4 meanwhile
<apachelogger> I am wondering why we still ship the qt3 version
<JontheEchidna> omg, xulrunner updates too
<JontheEchidna> and firefox
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> qt 4 version is fancy
<apachelogger> <3
<bobesponja> it looks like there is a bug for my sound issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/277339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277339 in linux "No sound (HDA Intel Sigmatel STAC9200) Intrepid Beta" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sebas> I'm trying to build kdebindings from trunk/, is there an easy way to get SIP >= 4.6.7
<sebas> Standard in hardy is 4.6.3
<sebas> I mean 4.7.6 and 4.7.3
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, diff.gz works now btw
<Tm_T> apachelogger: wakey wakey
<_Sime> sebas: are you seeing a build error with kdebindings from trunk?
<Riddell> 21:12 < sebas> Right now, cmake wants to install into /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4
<Riddell> I want things in /home/kdedev/kde to not bugger up my system
<Riddell> _Sime: is what he said
<Riddell> 21:13 < sebas> But I'll be away for 4 days, I can get Simon over here and then we fix things until things are fixed
<Riddell> _Sime: so I guess that's you told :)
<_Sime> python 2.6 supports a site-packages dir in your home directory. earlier versions don't.
<_Sime> to get everything working out of svn you need to build and install your own private python. (PITA)
<_Sime> and then install sip and pyqt (quite easy).
<Riddell> hmm, that sounds like more hassle than I'd expect
<Riddell> _Sime: did you see the tutorial I put up?
<Riddell> _Sime: oh and did you upgrade to intrepid?
<_Sime> Riddell: I saw that you put a tutorial up; haven't read it. (will do)
<Riddell> _Sime: well I doubt you'll learn very much :)
<_Sime> Riddell: yes I did upgrade. Only hitch was the xorg i810 => intel thing wasn't automatic. maybe I had touched my xorg.conf.
<sebas> Ah, sime online in fact :)
<_Sime> Riddell: I've got a copy of "Rapid GUI programming with Python and Qt" here. I've learnt stuff from it. ;)
<_Sime> sebas: we should meet up sometime once you get back after "unplugging".
<sebas> _Sime: yup
<sebas> 24th, maybe?
<_Sime> sebas: are you keen to try out some plasma stuff?
<Riddell> apachelogger: media devices in amarok are not very smooth, I could make a package with kded_mediamanager from kde 3, and it wants to use kdeeject for umounting when I guess mount would work
<sebas> I'll have to ask Kim if social life is kicking in that day, but I guess not
<_Sime> sebas: 24th => friday?
<sebas> _Sime: yes, yes
<sebas> C++ is annoying
<_Sime> sebas: sounds good. I've got this week free.
<sebas> Or better, I've got some ideas for plasmoids that are relatively easy, but not worth doing in C++ IMO
<sebas> ow, good. So it'll be smooth once I return? :-)
<_Sime> I haven't spent too much time lately with it, But I saw the soft freeze coming. ;)
<_Sime> I need to figure out why python dataengines aren't being picked up by plasma
<sebas> Ah, dataengines as well
<sebas> Intrepid has python 2.6?
<sebas> (So upgrading to Intrepid will solve all my problems)
<Riddell> sebas: no
<_Sime> nope
<Riddell> but it has python 3
<sebas> Guess it'll be symlinking then
<Riddell> why go for half measures? :)
<sebas> Heh, point taken.
<_Sime> I reckon I''ve hit all of the hard problems with plasma already, so data engines shouldn't be hard to get working.
<_Sime> the code is mostly done, plasma just doesn't see them.
<sebas> Worst case, we don't care about dataengine
<sebas> Applets and *much* more important
<sebas> But better have them working as well, right
<Riddell> are there python krunners?
<_Sime> no, not yet at least.
 * a|wen has been playing around with inkscape: http://awen.dk/artwork/kubuntu-810/kubuntu-810-ibex.png
<Xand3r> good morning^^
<Xand3r> a|wen: nice work
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  are you there?
<a|wen> Xand3r: thx :)
<Riddell> a|wen: hey, that's really good
<a|wen> thx a lot Riddell
<a|wen> if anybody has some ideas for improvement, i'm open for those :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: if you are ther i need realy easy work cause i have packaged the last time for a half year
<JontheEchidna> Xand3r: mainly we're fixing bugs at this stage, but on the 19th we're gonna package KDE 4.2 alpha1 :]
<_gunni_> JontheEchidna: Really? Thought i have to wait till january, but that would be really great, cause i am so impatient
<JontheEchidna> Yeah. Last time we didn't have KDE 4.1 alpha packages because we didn't have enough packagers at the time, but this time around we should be well prepared
 * _gunni_ bounces happy through his room ... boing boing boing boing
<JontheEchidna> But for now the Kubuntu ninjas are on batholidays
<JontheEchidna> Ha, in 16 pt font "KDE TechBase has a problem"
<JontheEchidna> they should up that to 32 for the lulz
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: ah, good to know
<Xand3r> i will talk with apachelogger if there is work i can help with
<Xand3r> good night guys
<Xand3r> c ya
<a|wen> night Xand3r
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-14
<jussi01> Good Morning all
<Riddell> good morning jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: busy day in here...:P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't know what kdeeject does, but judging from the name I guess it is better than umount
<Riddell> apachelogger: except it doesn't exist any more
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I thought we get amarok2 for intrepid :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I guess umount will do in that case
<apachelogger> isn't there an eject cmd as well?
<apachelogger>        eject - eject removable media
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well complain to everyone who didn't get their ass up during beta 2 development
<Riddell> sure, for CDs
<apachelogger>        Eject allows removable media (typically a CD-ROM, floppy disk, tape, or JAZ or ZIP disk) to be ejected under software control. The command can also control some multi-disc CD-ROM changers, the auto-eject feature supported by
<apachelogger>        some devices, and close the disc tray of some CD-ROM drives.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I could mainly complain about mysqle :P
<Nightrose> yea...
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, does only work with devices where you can push something in ;-)
<davmor2> apachelogger: my God you mean you don't need to push in a usb connector ;)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the thing that gets pushed is perferebly a storage media
<apachelogger> now since hte usb connector's buffer is not exactly big, I would not call it storage media :P
 * apachelogger always liked the idea of storing data on his NIC though 
<apachelogger> can someone please run kwin with desktop effects and check how many wakeups it causes in powertop?
<jussi01> apachelogger: I would, but desktop effects give me a nice white screen and some fuzzy window outlines...
<apachelogger> can you turn them off again? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: kwin doesn't register on powertop here
<jussi01> apachelogger: thankfully it has a timeout
<apachelogger> Riddell: not even with desktop effects?
<Riddell> oh wait, there it is now  4.2% ( 43.1)              kwin
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> without effects:
<apachelogger>    0.6% (  0.6)              kwin : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)
 * apachelogger closes bug
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: still thinking about a decent SIP thing we should have on the cd for jaunty
<Tonio_> Riddell: wengophone seems to still be in the work, and seems fairly more stable
<Tonio_> Riddell: also the interesting point is that it can now be used as a standard SIP client (no wengo account required
<Tonio_> Riddell: I remember we discarded the idea of shiping with it as there was no way to use a standard SIP account
<Tonio_> Riddell: that changed, and since it seems stable and QT4 based, shouldn't we reconsider this during the UDS ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no SIP out of the box is something we always have ben missing compared to Ubuntu
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure we can look at it
<Riddell> I seem to remember it was large to install
 * Nightrose uses twinkle for SIP
<Nightrose> not too bad
<apachelogger> nixternal: does bug 252002 affect kdelibs or kwin?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252002 in kdebase-workspace "YaKuake 2.9.3 does not allow the menu key to be used as a shortcut" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252002
<Nightrose> but also not awesome
<apachelogger> Riddell: a packaging nightmare first of all
<apachelogger> Riddell: upstream ships all the codecs and stuff in their tarball
<Riddell> that too
<apachelogger> IIRC even depends on very specific versions :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: that might even be qt
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> norsetto has a strange way to answer questions
<Riddell> apachelogger: but go with kde4libs
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> bug 278062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278062 in rosegarden "Rosegarden depends on Dolphin file manager" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278062
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can't find the adept patch you sent me
<apachelogger> one moment
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57393/
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am uploading kdeutils with ark patch
<Riddell> great
<davmor2> Riddell: quick query why does the welcome screen say Welcome to ubuntu ?
<Riddell> davmor2: which welcome screen?
<davmor2> kdm login screen
<Riddell> does it?
<Riddell> it'll be the name of the computer
<davmor2> Yes I wouldn't ask else :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Ah that makes sense I use the default for machine name on alt installs :)
<Riddell> davmor2: I uploaded a fix for smb this morning
<Riddell> just for you
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | two days until freeze, quick fix everything!
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll try it in a second then :)
<Riddell> I don't know if it's in the archive yet
<davmor2> Riddell: seems to be in now and working properly.but that is from cd rather than upgrade.
<Riddell> I'd be surprised if it was on the CD
<davmor2> Riddell: I did do updates so it might of been in that.  But at least now it finds the samba share which it didn't yesterday :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: wengophone is pretty big (not that much)
<Tonio_> Riddell: arround 6 MB (7 including libs)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's the only "UI acceptable" qt4 based sip client out there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll plan to rediscuss this during the UDS or later...
<Riddell> how?  you won't be at UDS
<Riddell> you'll need to find a SIP client that works to talk to us at UDS about working SIP clients :)
<tester__> hello
<davmor2> well that works
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.qutecom.org/
<Tonio_> Riddell: it seems that there is now a separate branch of the voip software (may not be linked to the commercial wengo service)
<Tonio_> Riddell: good for us ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: building to test asap
<davmor2> Riddell: Kontact seems to of got broke from the favourites menu
<davmor2> works from apps->office->pim though
<Tonio_> Riddell: and it is activelly maintained as you can see there : http://hg.qutecom.org/qutecom-2.2/
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, new user?
<Riddell> I wonder if that's apachelogger's kickoffrc at work
<davmor2> Riddell: default user on a fresh install
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> maybe I typoed
<apachelogger> yes I did
 * apachelogger thinks the freedesktop desktop entry spec should enfoce lowercase names
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/ss.png
<davmor2> Riddell: why when you select on kwin option does it not override the current option?  i.e. if you select explode windows on close it doesn't override fade so the window still fades
<apachelogger> Riddell: any other pending chages  for kds?
<davmor2> Riddell: Nvidia Settings shows up in apps->sytem and apps->settings
<apachelogger> davmor2: Categories=System;Settings;
<apachelogger> from the desktop file
<apachelogger> please report a bug against nvidia-settings
<apachelogger> System and Settings are both main categories, it really should only use one
<vorian> hoi
<apachelogger> aloha
<apachelogger> vorian: where is the blog post?
<vorian> ok, today is my first day off, i'll have it out shortly
<apachelogger> \o/
<vorian> we were out of kubuntu cd
<vorian> s
<apachelogger> hooray :D
<vorian> in like 2 hours or less
<vorian> it was crazy!!!
<apachelogger> always is
<apachelogger> canonical always sends to few kubuntu cds
<Riddell> apachelogger: kwwii had a new artwork/branding.svg
 * apachelogger pokes kwwii
 * apachelogger starts searching something to eat
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you thought kwwii is too long gone to be eaten?
<Tm_T> " *pokepoke* yuck what squishy and smelly!"
<Riddell> davmor2: kwin's plugin system isn't that clever yet
<Riddell> davmor2: have you tried a kubuntu live CD recently? is there an "about kubuntu" icon on the desktop?
<JontheEchidna> \o/ http://ariya.blogspot.com/2008/10/pimp-my-widgets.html
<ScottK> Apparently there's a kdesvn 1.2.1 that's KDE4.
 * ScottK will be offline the rest of the day ...
<Nightrose> ScottK: apachelogger already packaged it afaik
<Nightrose> at least i have a kdesvn-kde4 here
<kwwii> Riddell, apachelogger: ouch, I think I got rid of my local copy after I gave it to you
<Riddell> kwwii: I've got one here, one sec
<kwwii> and it looks like my server just went up in flames
<rgreening> morning :P
<Riddell> kwwii: erk!
<Riddell> kwwii: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/branding_new.svg
<kwwii> Riddell: right, that has my ideas in it....did anyone else have any comments or suggestions?
<rgreening> Riddell: how come that svg link works with FF but not Konq.. grr...
<Riddell> kwwii: could we have the one in the bottom left, with the document page sized to fit it and grouped with an id of "brilliant"
<a|wen> ScottK: btw when talking about kdesvn ... the version in hardy should be updated to a newer version too; it isn't really compatible with the svn version and is throwing error messages around like a mad-man
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, won't take but a minute
<ScottK> a|wen: Agreed.
<a|wen> ScottK: i suppose we could package it for hardy-backports, after the kde4 version (1.2.1) is in intrepid?
 * a|wen is compiling kdepim ... I think i finally got the last kde3.5.10 blocker on the list squeezed (crossed fingers) :)
<davmor2> apachelogger: np's
<davmor2> Riddell: I've not but I might after.  As Far as I can remember from beta it's gone
<Riddell> I added it back after beta
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll check after
<kwwii> Riddell: svg sent per email
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is in the experimental repo, probably should move to the kde4 ppa if there is a official release of it
<Tm_T> apachelogger: Riddell: we are aware that bluez issue seems to be fixed in trunk?
<Riddell> Tm_T: kde trunk?
<Tm_T> yes
<Riddell> Tm_T: what makes you say that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: builds fine here now
<Tm_T> haven't had any chance to test it for real though
<Riddell> I don't think it has ever not compiled
<Tm_T> Riddell: it has, here, because of api change or so
<JontheEchidna> man, b.k.o is always down
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.1.2-0ubuntu9 seems to have compiled a couple of days ago
<Tm_T> interesting
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is what you get for letting suse manage the servas :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell, kwwii: do we have branding for upload?
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/solid/bluez/bluez-bluetoothmanager.h?view=log  "-port to bluez4 api (not complete)"  that sounds promising
<Tm_T> Riddell: see r870975, "Fix compilation by reverting API breakage."
<Tm_T> so bah, I dunno
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/branding_new.svg
<Riddell> goes in artwork/branding.svg
<Riddell> Tm_T: you are able to test bluetooth I take it?
<davmor2> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/283229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283229 in nvidia-settings "Intrepid: Kubuntu Nvidia setting appears in applications->system and applications->settings" [Undecided,New]
<Tm_T> Riddell: I will try as soon as my current build is ready
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/solid/bluez/bluez-bluetoothmanager.h?r1=703402&r2=870613  hmm, mostly commenting code out
<Tm_T> awwww
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot158.png
<apachelogger> looking sweet
<kwwii> apachelogger: erm, not sure what you mean? talking about the svg from before?
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's cheating!
<Riddell> sweet like a honey piece
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, he's sorted
<kwwii> kuhl :-)
<Riddell> now there's a new spelling
<kwwii> hrm, looking at that screenshot I am not sure if the line around the outside it necessary
<Riddell> uh oh, he's gone into perfectionist mode
<kwwii> I guess it is good to have it when a person uses a different color UI though
<kwwii> :-)
<Tm_T> kwwii: agreed
<Tm_T> kwwii: I have seen enough borkage with my dark theme already =)
 * kwwii sings "If you gonna do it, do it right"
<Tm_T> kwwii: indeed
<Tm_T> kwwii: you have to see one video...
<Tm_T> aww, konqueror has a name of "konqbrowser" now
<Tm_T> who's idea is that, I wonder
<kwwii> I assumed it would be called Krowser or such
<kwwii> KinternetBrowser
<apachelogger> kwwii: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot159.png
<apachelogger> dark schemes are not be considered at all, because they look ugly and decrease accessibility in most cases :P
<kwwii> apachelogger: nahhh, I guess the one with the background does look better
<apachelogger> oh kay
<kwwii> I bet Aaron will love the fact that I put Kubuntu before KDE :-)
<a|wen> ScottK: or if there is more important things to do than packaging kdesvn it might be worth at least syncing 1.0.4-2 from unstable to intrpid
<apachelogger> ^_^
<davmor2> Riddell: I've just burnt and fired up todays desktop cd no about Kubuntu in the desktop widget
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5('file:///home/me/src/bzr/kds/kds/'); you may be able to use bzr upgrade.
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> git owns bzr
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, fooey, thanks
<davmor2> np's
<Tm_T> kwwii: do it right! http://www.demoscene.tv/page.php?id=172&lang=uk&vsmaction=view_prod&id_prod=13392
<kwwii> Tm_T: cool! which one are you???
<Tm_T> kwwii: none, really, just something I watched with ~4 000 others few months ago
<kwwii> Tm_T: oh, come on...don't be shy :p
<Tm_T> kwwii: ok, I was the old lady
<kwwii> wow, you are soooo hot
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> how droll
<apachelogger> -(~/src/bzr/kds/kds:$)-> bzr tags
<apachelogger> 1:8.10-12            212
<apachelogger> so, how do I get that on lp -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: kds uploaded
<Riddell> apachelogger: super
<apachelogger> jussi01: btw, do you have time to file a backport bug for quassel?
<apachelogger> I patched our package with the 0.3.0.2 fixes yesterday
<apachelogger> we probably should get it in hardy as well
<rgreening> Riddell: python plasmoids scriptengine added to kde 4.2 trunk. It appears low/no risk to backport. I'm building packages to test.
<Riddell> _Sime: is that sane? ^^
<rgreening> if it works, it'll be a boost to development of new plasmoids
<Riddell> I'd expect the plasma api to have changed though
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll find out soon ebough.. :)
 * rgreening off to b0rk his lappy to test plasma pythonoids
<JontheEchidna> lmao @ http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13609/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: amusing how none of the commenters realise it's a parody :)
<JontheEchidna> you mean it's not? :o
<JontheEchidna> :P
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: it all appears contained in the scriptengine dir. And it's a plugin... so, unless the plugin API changed from 4.1, it should work.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been able to build and use qutecom
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's a fork of wengo?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact it is an openwengo without  the wengo integration, therefore it just makes SIP
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> interesting
<Tonio_> probably better for us to go in main since it is not linked to any company
<nixternal> apachelogger: it effects whatever controls the shortcuts
<apachelogger> exaclty :P
<Tonio_> hum, I'm sick of those kernel freezes...... dunno what causes this
<nixternal> what did I say it was? I can't even remember now
<nixternal> but whatever I said it was, is correct, as it belongs to khotkeys, or khotkeys belongs to it rather
<Tonio_> Riddell: I still have a couple of patches from wengophone/debian to rewrite, and I'll maintain this thing on my ppa, so that it can be tested during the UDS
<apachelogger> nixternal: actually it does not
<a|wen> ScottK: I finally found a fix for bug 262538 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262538 in kdepim "Kontact / Kaddressbook 3.5.10 : mail-list disappeared + impossible to create" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262538
<apachelogger> nixternal: only non-global non-app shortcuts are done by khotkeys
<apachelogger> the presented one is a global shortcut and is regulated by kded directly
<apachelogger> the issue however is in the widget I guess
<apachelogger> or kwin
<apachelogger> whatever is responsible rendering the context key
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what to do with bug 282874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282874 in kdebase-workspace "kwin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282874
<JontheEchidna> Well, we eventually did get a backtrace. But the backtrace looks similar to a bug upstream marked as worksforme, which I coincidentally can't find
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mention that in a comment
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 278090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278090 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "konqueror crashes X (Saw signal 11.  Server aborting. )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278090
<apachelogger> X is also in the user space :P
<JontheEchidna> heh, probably not the best term :P
<apachelogger> well, even if you cut that part the statement is not correct :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, that alt-tab crash might be bug 271523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271523 in kdebase-workspace "kwin crashed with signal 7 in KWin::Effect::paintScreen()" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271523
<JontheEchidna> ...which has a worksforme upstream report about alt-tab :P
 * apachelogger finds the status worksforme a bit dangerous
<apachelogger> gets used much too often
<JontheEchidna> so, I guess I'll dupe it...
 * apachelogger hopes ScottK already prepared a gift hamper for metellius
 * apachelogger is wondering if gift hamper actually means anything
<JontheEchidna> bug 283242
<JontheEchidna> not a workspace problem, but where?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283242 in kdebase-workspace "kubuntu kde4 8.04 8.10 doesn't poweroff when you shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283242
<JontheEchidna> oh, hmm, actually it's probably the "X hangs when logging out of KDE with certain videocards" bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: .xsession-errors required
<apachelogger> mine did hang yesterday as well
<apachelogger> I got
<apachelogger> konqueror(7464) Sonnet::Loader::~Loader: Removing loader :  Sonnet::Loader(0x9a2e658)
<apachelogger> ** (process:7464): WARNING **: 1 dictionaries weren't free'd.
<apachelogger> Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
<apachelogger> though I have no idea where that assert came from
<apachelogger> probably kded
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> konqueror(7464) NSPluginLoader::release: NSPluginLoader::release ->  -6
<apachelogger> Try to load libthai dynamically...
<apachelogger> Error, can't load libthai...
<apachelogger> then KDE was closing all the kio slaves and stopped the shutdown process for something
 * apachelogger is now closing 18 bugs :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<a|wen> ScottK: kdepim for hardy-backports is ready: http://awen.dk/packages/kde3.5.10/kdepim_3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2.debdiff
<^andrea^> Hello everybody,
<^andrea^> can I ask something regarding a connection between an IDE and a ftp server that does not want to work???
<^andrea^> please...
<Riddell> ^andrea^: that sounds off topic
<^andrea^> sorry... where can I go?
<Riddell> ^andrea^: a support channel for the IDE or ftp server, depending on which is at fault
<^andrea^> ok, but I think mine is a general problem... it's not a problem with that IDE or that server... it's a problem between any IDEs and any ftp servers "active"...
<^andrea^> anyway, I though it was off topic...
<^andrea^> but just did not know where to go...
<jussi01> ^andrea^: then perhaps #kubuntu - thats the official support channel for kubuntu
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I have 4 strigi bugs
<apachelogger> all against 0.5.11
<apachelogger> all happening at login
<apachelogger> all having different traces
<apachelogger> what to do with them?
<apachelogger> could have a common cause but different results
<apachelogger> or be completely related at all
<apachelogger> *unrelated
<^andrea^> jussi01: I use Ubuntu actually... (even though I'm using Quanta+...) but the problem is not with the IDE, because happens the same with Eclipse...
<jussi01> ^andrea^: then #ubuntu :)
<rgreening> I'm trying to debug a CMake issue. Any takers? Unknown CMake command "add_sip_python_module"
<Riddell> apachelogger: ask vandenoever?
<apachelogger> Riddell: does strigi actually have a bug tracker?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not sure, bugs.kde.org?
<apachelogger> nothing there
<Riddell> rgreening: likely defined in a cmake include somewhere ( _Sime will know where)
<^andrea^> hehe, I'm in the #Ubuntuforums as well but no luck... I'll try with the #Ubuntu...
<^andrea^> cheers guys!
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> Tm_T: did you get bluetooth compiled?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=171000&atid=856302 he doesn't seem to be a very good bug triager ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Is there a better way to do this: setVerticalScrollMode ( QAbstractItemView::ScrollPerPixel ); ?
<JontheEchidna> Otherwise I have a patch for adept that fixes bug 52461 and bug 275196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52461 in adept "Fix expanding item description at bottom of table so it no longer expands out of view" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275196 in adept "(Kubuntu Intrepid) In Adept search tab, after clicking on a package and scrolling down, info display disappears" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275196
<JontheEchidna> <3 Qt
<JontheEchidna> Looking at Kate, I guess that's how it's done
<apachelogger> vorian: bug 283284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283284 in kdiamond-kde4 "Depends on libkdegames4-kde4 which cannot be satisfied" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283284
<vorian> roger
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: When you find time, I come bearing patches in bug 275196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275196 in adept "(Kubuntu Intrepid) In Adept search tab, after clicking on a package and scrolling down, info display disappears" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275196
<JontheEchidna> er, one patch but it fixes two bugs
<JontheEchidna> Now if only that search bug was fixed I'd say that I was very happy with Adept's current state. But for now I'll have to say I'm happy. :)
<vorian> apachelogger: that should be removed from the archives
<apachelogger> vorian: is there a non -kde4 version?
<vorian> in games
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: please remove kdiamond-kde4 source package (merged in kdegames)
<vorian> it moved to kde proper between hardy/indrepid
 * apachelogger is testbuilding kepas
<vorian> !info kdiamond intrepid
<ubottu> kdiamond (source: kdegames): three-in-a-row game for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 194 kB, installed size 480 kB
<apachelogger> smarter should be on top of his bug fixes :P
<vorian> apachelogger: i could create a transitional package in kdegames
<vorian> s/could/should
<apachelogger> vorian: did you do for all the extragear packages yet?
<vorian> yes
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> \o7
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> 007
<vorian> broken arm!
 * vorian calls waaambulance
<apachelogger> vorian: did you blog yet?
<vorian> no man
<apachelogger> :(
<vorian> i'm trying to fix my car sterio
<vorian> I changed the battery today, and it locked it:(
<apachelogger> and you think that is more important?!?!? Oo
<vorian> yes !
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger gets a tea with loads of rum
<vorian> lol
 * JontheEchidna plays around with his adept fixes more
 * rgreening is beating pythonoids into workspace
 * vorian is fixing car sterio and kdegames
<apachelogger> rgreening: why is that in workspace?
<apachelogger> that should be bindings really
<rgreening> apachelogger: it's a scriptengine, and that's where it's at in trunk
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> screwy
<rgreening> apachelogger: but there are parts in bindings to..
<apachelogger> ruby got no stuff in workspace
<apachelogger> *cough* superior *cough*
 * a|wen starts looking into updating kdesvn for intrepid
<rgreening> kpythonpluginfactory goes in to kde4bindings
<apachelogger> a|wen: huh?
<_Sime> kpythonpluginfactory is used for almost every kind of plugin in KDE now.
<rgreening> _Sime: hey. maybe you can help me with some of my backport attempt with pythonoids
<a|wen> apachelogger: the version in intrepid is 1+ years old, is for kde3, and doesn't even work well on kde3
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> a|wen: go with the kde4 version
<apachelogger> works pretty well here
<_Sime> rgreening: backport to what exactly?
<apachelogger> at least the 3 times I used it ;-)
<apachelogger> _Sime: 4.1.2
<rgreening> _Sime: 4.1 (Intrepid) from KDE 4.2 trunk
<a|wen> apachelogger: is that one already in intrepid?
<apachelogger> a|wen: no it is in the kubuntu-experimental ppa
<apachelogger> besides, it's a mono package build so you would have to update on top of the kde3 package
<apachelogger> but you can steal the build-deps ;-)
<a|wen> apachelogger: ahh ... isn't it time to move it to intrepid then ;)
<_Sime> rgreening: I really can't say much about that. I don't know how much plasma stuff from trunk is different from 4.1.
<rgreening> _Sime: from looking, it appears not to be a big change. It's simply adding a new script engine/plugin
<rgreening> _Sime: what I am stuck on now is some cmake stuff.
<apachelogger> a|wen: Riddell would have to give a FFe, but I for one don't think we should update the package unless the current one is complete crap
<apachelogger> a|wen: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdesvn/kde4
<_Sime> rgreening: what is wrong with cmake?
<a|wen> apachelogger: it is 90% crap on hardy ... don't suppose it is much better on intrepid, but might be wrong
<apachelogger> a|wen: oh right, please store the packaging in a branch ;-)
<rgreening> _Sime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57479/
<a|wen> apachelogger: i will ... do you suppose it is okay to build upon the newest kde3 version in debian?
<_Sime> rgreening: I checked in some missing cmake modules today(? yesterday?)
<apachelogger> a|wen: as long as you don't cause regressions ;-)
<_Sime> rgreening: workspace should have those cmake modules some where.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I'd suggest checking out all of workbase and grepping
<a|wen> apachelogger: of course not :)
<rgreening> _Sime: hmm... they are in the kde4bindings source
<apachelogger> a|wen: yah yah, that's what they all say :P
<_Sime> rgreening: but also in workspace.
<rgreening> let me look.. 1 sec
<_Sime> rgreening: workspace has an optional dependency on kdebindings.
<_Sime> rgreening: so, the cmake modules are duplicated there.
<rgreening> ok, so what am I missing ...?
 * Riddell out to shops
<a|wen> apachelogger: heh :P ... i've been heavily regression fixing kde3.5.10 so I know what a pain it is
<apachelogger> fair enough
<_Sime> Riddell: grab a deep fried Mars bar for me while you're at it!
<rgreening> _Sime: and we are talking 4.1.2 workspace correct
 * apachelogger is wondering if Riddell is buying a new hat
<apachelogger> bluehat++
<_Sime> rgreening: I'm talking about trunk.
<vorian> ok master blaster apachelogger, bug 283284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283284 in kdiamond-kde4 "Depends on libkdegames4-kde4 which cannot be satisfied" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283284
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hey.
<apachelogger> vorian: there is no KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES file?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Would you consider making a darcs branch, pretty please? : - )
<rgreening> _Sime: hmm... kde4bindings 4.1.2 has the modules in question above. So, do I require kde4bindings or grab a copy and place in workspace 4.1.2 (should they be there anyway)?
<_Sime> rgreening: they are slightly updated in trunk.
<vorian> apachelogger: not that i see, should i add one?
<apachelogger> vorian: please
<vorian> you got it
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: ok :P
<apachelogger> otherwise it might get lost in the pre-jaunty merge
 * JontheEchidna reads up on darcs
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Riddell already has one, and he has some of your patches.
<rgreening> _Sime: should workspace (4.1.2) have these cmake modules anyway? Would it hurt to copy from kde4bindings 4.1.2 to workspace? Or do I need the update?
<apachelogger> mornfall: so why are you not using bzr?
<mornfall> apachelogger: Do I need reasons?
<mornfall> Anyhow. Where is kde4.mk in cdbs coming from in kubuntu? I don't have that on my Debian.
<apachelogger> mornfall: well, using bzr would be tighter integrated with launchpad so I am just wondering ;-)
<mornfall> apachelogger: I'm not using launchpad either.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I believe we included kde4.mk in our cdbs package
<apachelogger> mornfall: but we do :P
<mornfall> apachelogger: That's your call.
<apachelogger> true, then again stupid lp can't even import from darcs
<vorian> done apachelogger
 * apachelogger pokes rgreening
<rgreening> apachelogger: hey
<rgreening> apachelogger: sup?
<_Sime> rgreening: use the updates, and don't forge the *.py files too.
<apachelogger> rgreening: wanna do something useful? :P
<rgreening> _Sime: k. thanks. will give it a shot
<rgreening> apachelogger: hmm... was that a dig...
 * rgreening pokes apachelogger back hard
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> meh
<rgreening> apachelogger: sure. what can I do :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/debcheck.py?dist=intrepid&package=kerry
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: ok, so I darcs get'd your branch
<JontheEchidna> now I apply patches and record changes accordlingly?
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll hve a look and see.
<apachelogger> rgreening: I'll file a bug and assing it to you, so we don't forget about that issue
<rgreening> apachelogger: Is that kde3.5 related?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> libkonq4 is KDE 3 libkonq5 is KDE 4
<apachelogger> so eventually it just needs a rebuild
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Wait.
<apachelogger> or it doesn't work with KDE 4 at all
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Run darcs pull.
<apachelogger> or it just needs a fix for the build system
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I have applied some already.
<JontheEchidna> will do
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Then also pull from http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/darcs/adept-3/
<rgreening> I only have 4.1 (Intrepid). I may need to ask a question or two in setting up a hardy pbuilder env
<rgreening> but no problem.. I'll give it a go
 * JontheEchidna goes off to make a sandwhich
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Then, it would be great if you could record any pending changes you have.
<apachelogger> rgreening: that is for Intrepid
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: And the bestest, publish your repository on http somewhere.
<rgreening> apachelogger: oh... doh
<apachelogger> rgreening: the dependency is broken because there is only libkonq5
<rgreening> apachelogger: got it now.
 * rgreening is still half a sleep
 * rgreening off to get the source luke
 * mornfall goes off to TA.
<mornfall> See you around.
<a|wen> is there a date for the next kubuntu meeting?
<apachelogger> not yet
 * a|wen needs to be a proper kubuntu member
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you happen to have the old doodle page at hand?
<apachelogger> we probably should use the same times as options
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i might be able to find it - give me a few secs
 * apachelogger needs to get sput to implement advanced buffer queries into quassel
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://doodle.ch/participation.html?pollId=84p3f6d3v3iypg4u ?
<apachelogger> looking good
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thank you honey
<apachelogger> *hug*
<Nightrose> :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: why is there no libkonq4-dev anyway, if we have a kdelibs4-dev?
<apachelogger> libkonq is from kdebase
<apachelogger> part of konqueror
<rgreening> libkonq5-dev requires kdelibs5-dev
<apachelogger> a|wen, Nightrose: thu, fri, sat, each slots from 14:00 to 23:00 as options sounds ok?
<apachelogger> rgreening: that is what I said :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: I can't see an easy fix for this bug
<apachelogger> rgreening: try rebuilding
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sounds good - why not also wed?
<rgreening> against libkonq5 and kdelibs5
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> libkonq5 and kdelibs4
<apachelogger> rgreening: won't work most likely, but worth a shot
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is like tomorrow :P
<rgreening> I cant install libkonq5 as it require kdelibs5
<apachelogger> kdelibs5 is KDE 4
<apachelogger> you can not not install it :P
<rgreening> you said... "libkonq5 and kdelibs4"
<rgreening> which is not possible
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe alright
<apachelogger> rgreening: why not?
<rgreening> color me stupid. I must not be understanding something
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> libkonq5 might be linked against kdelibsfoobar
<apachelogger> kerry would not care
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i am visiting $bf i guess on saturday - maybe also friday - so I will either have to make time for it there if we do it then but oh well
<apachelogger> it only uses libkonq5's API
<a|wen> apachelogger: sounds okay to me ... i should have a good number of options in those timespans
<apachelogger> Nightrose: come on you need to have breaks anyway
<apachelogger> and ircing in bad isn't all that bad TBH
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> :P
<Nightrose> :P
<Tm_T> Riddell: sorry I was taken elsewhere
<rgreening> apachelogger: it needs kdelibs4-dev for dcopidl
<apachelogger> a|wen, Nightrose, Riddell, yuriy, nixternal, vorian, JontheEchidna, rgreening, ScottK: http://doodle.ch/z923gkm3krawwnp3
<Nightrose> thx
<rgreening> apachelogger: OMG.. no Newfoundland TZ (GMT -3:30) :P heheh
<Tm_T> Riddell: kbluetooth4 launches ok and no errors, but no systray icon either
<rgreening> apachelogger: nm.. my browser bugged. I found it :P
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> rgreening: btw, what is the problem with that dep?
<apachelogger> a|wen: please add yourself to the agenda
 * apachelogger can edit the wiki again :D
<rgreening> apachelogger kdelibs4-dev prevents libkonq5-dev from being installed as libkonq5-dev pulls in kdelibs5-dev and that wants to remove kdelibs4-dev
<a|wen> apachelogger: i'll do ... just need to create a my own wiki-page
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> rgreening: please check if there is a KDE 4 version
<apachelogger> otherwise we need to remove kerry from the archives
<rgreening> yeah. I think so.. will look
<apachelogger> I find the wiki CSS horrible
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: so after I've darcs recorded my changes, how do I got about getting them in your direction? :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, darcs send I assume
<rgreening> apachelogger: just did a quick search. Looks like nothing new on the kerry front. KDE4 has Strigi and Nepomuk, so kerry really shouldn't be a necessity. In fact, it's not part of the new Kickoff menu (whic kerry/beagle was a requirement for in KDE3.5 with Kickoff).
<apachelogger> rgreening: ok, please file a package removal request and poke me to subscribe ubuntu-archive
<apachelogger> rgreening: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing Packages
<rgreening> ty. I was going to ask. :)
<rgreening> I need to get some time and read all the docs
<apachelogger> rgreening: just read the TOC :P
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> if you know that there is documentation and know which keywords to use for the search that is really enough
<apachelogger> most of the stuff changes all the time anyway, so I always consult the wiki before doing something
<a|wen> apachelogger: done... I've added myself to the meetings page now
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would this be Oxygen approved? http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/adeptsexed.png
<rgreening> apachelogger: bug 283348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283348 in kerry "[Package Removal Request] kerry - remove from Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283348
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> I am so important :D
<apachelogger> a|wen: perfect
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apply should be green
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also the very doesn't make me happing a lot, what would revert changes do? remove packages?
<apachelogger> s/very/wording
<JontheEchidna> well, I didn't do the wording :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: anyway, the apply button should be green
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> + the revert string should be "Reset" and the apply should be "Apply"
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Do you mean the button icons?
<mornfall> apachelogger: Green button? Are you sure?
<mornfall> I haven't seen a green button in KDE so far.
<apachelogger> mornfall: go to systemsettings
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: The icons look fine to me.
<apachelogger> apply kind buttons get the green one
<mornfall> apachelogger: You mean a green icon or green background?
<apachelogger> mornfall: what green background?
<mornfall> apachelogger: That's exactly what I have been wondering about.
<mornfall> : - )
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> mornfall: green icon
<mornfall>  [20:19]  apachelogger | #kubuntu-dev | JontheEchidna: apply should be green
<mornfall>  : - )
<mornfall> Yes, I get it now.
 * mornfall unconfused.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: ha, well in the patch I sent you I made a typo anyway
<JontheEchidna> s/dialog-ok-reply/dialog-ok-apply
<JontheEchidna> brainfart :P
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: As for getting me patches: ideally, put your repo on a http-accessible location.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I wonder if I can set up my computer as a server...
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: If you have a host where you can ssh and others can http, you can use darcs push to keep it up to date.
<mornfall> (Something like people.debian.org, but probably for ubuntu...)
<mornfall> Gotta practice bassoon for a bit, will be back shortly.
<JontheEchidna> have fun
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I need hosting
<mornfall> Eh, I'm done for.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: If it's a problem for you, do a darcs send.
<mornfall> It should mail me the bundle.
<mornfall> (Or if you don't have a working MTA, you can darcs send -O and mail me the resulting file.)
<vorian> yay!
<vorian> my radio works
<JontheEchidna> I've darcs-sent you a few patches. One for making the package description text selectable/copyable (gotta love Qt) and like 3 for the icons, due to some silly errors
<nixternal> apachelogger: my 6:00 PM for the meeting is more like a 6:30 PM just to be safe
<nixternal> my train pulls into the station at around 6:00PM and then it is a 2.5 mile walk which usually takes 20+ minutes
<rgreening> apachelogger: when using pbuild, if it fails during the cmake, it tells me to run dpkg-buildpackage which fails cause it's looking for makefiles (which are not generated). thoughts? I ran cmake -G "Unix Makefiles".. not sure if that's what I was supposed to do..
<apachelogger> rgreening: please paste
<rgreening> k...
 * rgreening searches his konsole log...
<rgreening> hmm.... gone from the buffer. basically, it failed in cmake... with:
<rgreening> CMake Error at plasma/scriptengines/python/CMakeLists.txt:30 (add_sip_python_module):
<rgreening>   Unknown CMake command "add_sip_python_module".
 * apachelogger coughs and points at the readme file of the pbuilder-hooks branch :P
<rgreening> lol. I knew there had to be an answer...
<_Sime> rgreening: yeah, I've noticed that too...
<rgreening> hold on...
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger>   * I have the following in my .bash_aliases
<apachelogger>       alias pbuild='rm -rf build && mkdir build && sudo pbuilder build --buildresult ./build --logfile ./build/BUILDLOG *dsc'
<rgreening> I have that
<rgreening> and used it
<apachelogger> well then the buildlog should be in the ./build dir :P
<rgreening> doh.. 1 sec
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> I think are just missing an include for the cmake module shipping add_sip_python_module
<apachelogger> might be in trunk's kdelibs
<apachelogger> ...if the file is missing completely...
<rgreening> I got that part fixed (I think). THe q was about the pbuilder telling me to run a command and it failing to restart the build process. BTW, my BUILDLOG is currently being overwritten... running a build attempt again.
<rgreening> It gave the normal dpkg-buildpackage -xx -xx -xx... command as a way to restart.. it just fails saying couldn't find makefiles.
<rgreening> just wondering if it needs a patch/hook for failed cmake
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: I added the cmake modules from trunk to the workspace cmake modules dir. seems to be building (at least so far).
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hm, are you sure it got through? I don't seem to have anything in my mailbox. : - (
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: me@mornfall.net, correct?
<mornfall> Yes.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<mornfall> Can you maybe check your mailer log?
<mornfall> Err, MTA I mean.
 * JontheEchidna wonders how to do that
<JontheEchidna> According to Adept I use exim4
<mornfall> Huh. Good question.
<mornfall> Try looking at /var/log/mail.log : - )
<JontheEchidna> /var/log/mail.* are all empty
<JontheEchidna> maybe that's bad, eheh.
<a|wen> anybody cares to test kdesvn for kde4/intrepid? ... my intrepid VM is kindof broken, so can't test it myself :(
<a|wen> I've put it into my PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive
<a|wen> apachelogger: if you have time ^^
 * a|wen starts downloading the daily build of kubuntu intrepid to set up a new VM
<ryanakca> Could someone review http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kds.bzrbundle please, before I push it to LP?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: bzr merge
<apachelogger> pretty old branch that is :P
<apachelogger> a|wen: I should stop testing that full log feaute
<apachelogger> ür
<apachelogger> +r even
 * apachelogger has a typing issue today
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I made the bundle last week, never got any feedback before I left... looks good?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yus
<a|wen> apachelogger: depending on the number of revisions, i would agree ;)
<apachelogger> it is fetching for 5 minutes now :P
<apachelogger> always does at least 10
<rgreening> how long does it take for a dput upload to launchpad to show up?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: should I commit it as intrepid or UNRELEASED?
<apachelogger> that is the question
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I would go with unreleased
 * apachelogger doesn't feel like uploading right now :P
<ryanakca> ok, thanks
<ryanakca> hehe, it's a small fix, I'm sure we can find other things to throw in with it :)
<ncfi1013_> vlc has a blank window that is open and frozen and i cant close it. what do i do
<a|wen> rgreening: usually around 10 minutes
<rgreening> ok. I was wondering if I did it correct...
<rgreening> ty
<a|wen> at least my experience is that it updates every full 10 minutes or so
<ryanakca> ncfi1013_: Ctrl-Alt-Escape and then click on the frozen window. In the future, please use #kubuntu for support :)
<ncfi1013_> thank you ryanakca yrs was the only 1 that workd
<apachelogger> a|wen: worky welly
<apachelogger> in the 3 test cases I know of
<a|wen> apachelogger: cool :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: if it's going to get into intrepid I suppose Riddell is the one to ask how he likes it best?
<Riddell> hmm?
<apachelogger> that sounds odd
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: please refrase that yourself before trying to consume the text ;)
<a|wen> Riddell: kdesvn is in a sad state in both hardy and intrepid (almost the same 1+ year old version); it doesn't work well with the new svn versions used
<a|wen> Riddell: there exists a kde4 version of it (which have been in kde-experimental ppa) that i've packaged ... and hopefully can get into intrepid
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I haz fix for bug 283281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283281 in kdebase "Depends on kdesktop which cannot be satisfied" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283281
<Riddell> a|wen: that would need to go in tonight then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: neatero, now you just need to remind of that when I next time ask about pending changes :P
<a|wen> Riddell: i know ... that's why i'm working hard on it right now
<Riddell> a|wen: are you a regular kdesvn user?
<a|wen> Riddell: i am ... but stopped using it when svn was updated on hardy and kdesvn started throwing errors at me like a madman with occasional crashes
<Riddell> a|wen: than I guess you're as good as any to judge if the new version should go in, I'll just do what you say :)
<a|wen> Riddell: the current state is close to unusable... so that's really the no.1 reason
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I think I messed darcs send up when I pulled from Riddell's repo
 * JontheEchidna resent all his changes
<a|wen> Riddell: I've until now had apachelogger test the package made, and that turned out positive ... I have it in a PPA now if anyone else can give it a spin: https://edge.launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive
<Riddell> a|wen: works for me
<Riddell> a|wen: what still needs done to it?
<a|wen> Riddell: apart from maybe testing it a second time, nothing ... it's finished
<Riddell> a|wen: shall I upload?
<a|wen> Riddell: yes, please ... i don't know if you just want to grab it from the ppa and remove the extra ppa changelog entry, or you rather want a finished link?
<Riddell> I can do that
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 277256 is fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277256 in update-manager "Kubuntu upgrade to Intrepid removes needed packages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277256
<a|wen> Riddell: cool, thx
<Riddell> a|wen: up it goes, thanks
<a|wen> :)
<_Sime> rgreening: I don't have any problems with that add_sip_python_module macro here.
<rgreening> _Sime: really...
<rgreening> wait.. how did you test it?
<a|wen> Riddell: now the next thing is getting a new version of kdesvn into hardy-backports; a version that is compatible with svn 1.5 that is in hardy-backports now ... i think the most sensible is to grab the version from debian unstable; is there any kind of procedure for that?
<Riddell> a|wen: you'd need to ask the backports people if it would be accepted, but file a bug at launchpad.net/hardy-backports pointing to it and say you've compiled it and if it works
<Riddell> then talk nicely to ScottK
<a|wen> Riddell: okay ... i'll do that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: adept uploaded with your patch thanks
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: (Hm, and I still haven't received your darcs patch(es) : - \)
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: :(
 * Riddell can't upload to his darcs repositors currently, lost ssh access to that server today
<a|wen> ScottK: please see bug 277049 ... do you think that is possible? and if yes, how do you want it handled; should i just proceed as with a "normal" backport?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277049 in kdesvn "kdesvn is not compatible with SVN 1.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277049
<Riddell> I don't think ScottK is around today
<JontheEchidna> Anybody working on kdenetwork? I have an upstream patch for it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nobody that I know of
<JontheEchidna> k, cool
<a|wen> Riddell: he (ScottK) said he was away and would be back tonight iirc ... but then the question is when "tonight" is and in what timezone
<Riddell> one of the american ones
<Riddell> txwikinger: are you voting today?
<txwikinger> Riddell: ROFL
<txwikinger> I need 3 years for citizenship
<a|wen> i feared so
<Riddell> txwikinger: aww, I'd have said vote for the liberal dude, I hear he can't speak English
<txwikinger> No.. he speaks English.. he just does not understand questions in English
<txwikinger> Just like Gordon Brown :D
<Riddell> ho ho
<txwikinger> I think the Liberals will lose today
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57620/
 * apachelogger just ran against a door
<apachelogger> or rather it got smashed into my face
<apachelogger> KC quorum requires 3 people, right?
<txwikinger> Sue the door
<apachelogger> more like my bf :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so what is the status on bug 248792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248792 in kdenetwork "Binary package knewsticker should be renamed to plasmoid-knewsticker" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248792
<apachelogger> that is what I thought
<apachelogger> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> kpythonpluginfactory goes in to that server today
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no one to talk to
<apachelogger> txwikinger: why does the pinentry thingy only affect you?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that topic has just been posted to pkg-kde-talk
<txwikinger> Don't know.. tell me why
<Riddell> apachelogger: (in debian)
<txwikinger> I have put the debug info in the bug apachelogger
<txwikinger> Oh.. I also found some issues with dbus
<txwikinger> but I did not get details out yet
<apachelogger> txwikinger: why do those only affect you?
<txwikinger> No idea
<txwikinger> hardware?
<txwikinger> because I have golden hands?
<txwikinger> Because of the water here? :D
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Tell me what other test I can do and I will do that
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that a mailing list?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> got it
<apachelogger> txwikinger: is your system upgraded or clean install?
<txwikinger> upgraded
<apachelogger> txwikinger: did you try if the issues appear with a new user?
<txwikinger> It is a new user
<apachelogger> all new configs?
<txwikinger> well.. I copied over the gnupg stuff
<txwikinger> I don't know how I can export and import the keys otherwise
<apachelogger> you just need the .gpg files IIRC
<apachelogger> txwikinger: please do a ls in the .gnupg
<apachelogger> and paste the gpg-agent.conf gpg.conf options files
<apachelogger> if existing
<txwikinger> however, I can run the same command from commandline and on a text file of the mail and it works
<a|wen> ScottK: discard the bug report i mentioned an hour or so ago... couldn't change it to be against hardy-backports; so please have a look at bug 283468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283468 in hardy-backports "[hardy] kdesvn not compatible with svn 1.5 - please backport (import) kdesvn from debian unstable to hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283468
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I got an adept crash caused by the software-properties patch. To reproduce open adept without root, open software-props-kde. s-p-kde will give you the "needs root" popup window and exit, adept will then crash
<txwikinger> apachelogger:
<txwikinger> -rw-r--r-- 1 raj-intrepid raj-intrepid     50 2008-10-13 14:21 gpg-agent-info-oulp-intrepid
<txwikinger> -rw------- 1 raj-intrepid raj-intrepid   9379 2008-10-10 18:33 gpg.conf
<JontheEchidna> sort of a corner case I suppose. We could quickfix this by disabling the button if adept don't haz root
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that is all? Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that seems more natural to me anyway
<txwikinger> apachelogger: you want the contents of the files?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: well, is this a complete ls?
<apachelogger> but yes, I'd like the content
<apachelogger> especially the -agent.conf
<txwikinger> No.. that is not a complete ls
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Well, the s-p-kde patch has other issues.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Like awfully misnamed functions. : - )
<txwikinger> apachelogger: GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-uXKXnm/S.gpg-agent:6522:1
<txwikinger> apachelogger: have to get supper ... back later
<mornfall> I'd apply it if you could fix it I guess. :)
<mornfall> But I'll have to sleep real soon now, so some other day.
 * JontheEchidna would have to get darcs send working anyway ;-)
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll be leaving irc for now ... if you have any comments to either kdesvn or kdepim just comment on the bugs or throw me a mail
<Riddell> quick test needed, what's the output of 'kde4-config --path locale' ?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-15
 * Riddell pokes channel
 * a|wen thinks the channel is dead
<a|wen> I still don't have a working intrepid ... kde4 simply refuses to work correctly in virtualbox on either of my machines :(
<dstambou> Riddell: /home/user/.kde/share/locale/:/home/kde4/kde/share/locale/
<dstambou> second one is mine, should be the KDEDIR
<Riddell> meh, I need someone with intrepid kdelibs
<dstambou> ... /usr
<dstambou> hold up, I've got that  installed, give me a sec
<dstambou> Riddell: /home/kde4/.kde/share/locale/:/usr/share/locale/:/usr/share/locale-langpack/
<dstambou> (sorry had to edit bashrc
<Riddell> dstambou: ok, great, correct answer
<Riddell> now, why am I getting something different
<dstambou> what are you getting?
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> I don't get /usr/share/locale-langpack/
<apachelogger> recordmydesktop without jack is actually no fun at all
<a|wen> g'night all around
<dstambou> Riddell: I also have gnome/gtk installed. Would that influence it  at all?
<Riddell> dstambou: no
<Riddell> night a|wen
<apachelogger> nini a|wen
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do you get for kde4-config --path locale ?
<apachelogger> /home/me/.kde/share/locale/:/usr/share/locale/:/usr/share/locale-langpack/
<Riddell> ok good
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: /home/jonathan/.kde/share/locale/:/usr/share/locale/:/usr/share/locale-langpack/
<dstambou> Riddell: system locale same as kde?
<Riddell> so it really is something weird with me
<Riddell> dstambou: not currently
<txwikinger> Riddell: I have the same as above
<Riddell> phew
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/quilt-add-patch.ogv \o/
 * apachelogger is wondering how to get knetattach to open dolphin instead of the konq
 * Riddell watches and learns
<ryanakca> Should one be able to view SVG files in Konqueror?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: don't think so
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you learn anything? ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: that it's still easier to do it by hand :)
<Riddell> yes, I did
 * apachelogger doesn't agree :P
 * ryanakca finds that quilt ends up saving him a pile of hassle... quilt push -a, quilt new foobar.patch, do the changes, quilt refresh and then quilt pop -a ... or something of the sort :)
<apachelogger> anyway, the fun part is quilt import
<ryanakca> you have to go quilt add modified_file  somewheres in there too, don't you?
<Riddell> yeah like most tools once you've remembered the commands it makes life easier
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do you remember a bug report where somebody said that renaming with folderview didn't work?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> think maybe bug 283412 is related?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283412 in kdebase "keditbookmarks: renaming folders does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283412
<JontheEchidna> I wish I could find the other bug
<apachelogger> unlikely related
<apachelogger> it seems renaming does nothing at all
<JontheEchidna> I can't reproduce that bug, btw
 * nixternal has floated over to the dark side
<apachelogger> the folderview report said it was changeable but didn't stick
<apachelogger> nixternal: uh?
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, you're right
<nixternal> using Ubuntu right now to see if it were less buggier than Kubuntu was for me
<nixternal> but it isn't
<JontheEchidna> score one for us I suppose!
<apachelogger> nixternal: not tempted you should be by the dark side of the force
<nixternal> ya, I can do dual screens in Kubuntu quite easily, but Ubuntu has issues...it could be Crapiz though
<apachelogger> nixternal: your feelings you must search to find the truth
<nixternal> ok yoda, chill out :P
<apachelogger> just saying, I do
<apachelogger>     KService::Ptr fb = KMimeTypeTrader::self()->preferredService("inode/directory",
<apachelogger>                                                                  "Application");
<apachelogger>     KToolInvocation::startServiceByDesktopName(fb->desktopEntryName(),url.url());
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I rock so hard
 * apachelogger is turned on by himself...
<JontheEchidna> ...
<nixternal> haha
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thinking of renaming the batcave the batdojo? We could be the Kubuntu Jedi!
<JontheEchidna> batjeditemple maybe
<apachelogger> kubuntutemple
<apachelogger> we could all become dark ubuntu knights for that matter
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> kubuntu
<apachelogger> goes better
<apachelogger> oh no
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> doesn't
<apachelogger> that is KKK
<apachelogger> very unappropriate
<JontheEchidna> Dark Ubuntu Knights is DUK
<apachelogger> does that have any unrelated unappropriate meaning?
<JontheEchidna> well, it would if it was DIK
<JontheEchidna> sorta
<apachelogger> *nod*
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradmcmahon/2942311965/ <- kubuntu love!
<txwikinger> what is KKK?
<vorian> a racist hate group in the US
<txwikinger> vorian: I know that.. I meant apachelogger
<vorian> ah,
<apachelogger> txwikinger: darK Kubuntu Knights
<apachelogger> thinking about it
 * apachelogger likes ducks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: DUK is good IMHO
<txwikinger> why dark?
<apachelogger> nixternal: where is the love?
<JontheEchidna> because Kubuntu is the dark side of Ubuntu!
<apachelogger> actually
<nixternal> I am surrounded by GNOME'ites
<txwikinger> Is it?
<apachelogger> we are the light one :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * txwikinger agrees with apachelogger
<ryanakca> :D
<JontheEchidna> actually it's probably because Batman is the Dark Knight
<apachelogger> nixternal: well you only got one traitor, that is good karma there :P
<txwikinger> or Lite ones like nixternal would say
<vorian> nixternal: i knew someone would pile in one of those keg holes
<nixternal> hehe, you saw that one
<nixternal> it gets worse in the keg hole though
<vorian> i'm sure it does
<nixternal> we violated foresight :P
<vorian> ohmy
<vorian> well, they were asking for it afterall
 * nixternal goes and eats while this cd burns
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> o
<apachelogger> h
<apachelogger> so, do we want knetattach in the menu or not?
<vorian> yes please
<apachelogger> vorian: fedora hides it
<apachelogger> vorian: did you blog yet? :P
<vorian> no
<vorian> i suck
<apachelogger> vorian: you must know :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I attached the files to the bug
 * apachelogger doubts the suckyness at times though
 * apachelogger fixed knetattach not opening dolphin upon save&connect, knetattach using a crystal icon and knetattach using a non-existing icon for the created links \o/
<apachelogger> nixternal: what do you think about showing knetattach in the menu?
 * apachelogger thinks it is confusing since the user doesn't know where the link actually was created
<txwikinger> Did Open Source just get a Copyright Czar that will hunt down violators of Open Source copyright?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I agree
<nixternal> btw, is anyone else having problems when installing fresh with drive encryption?
<JontheEchidna> holy friggin crap, firefox 3.1 is so insanely fast
 * JontheEchidna enabled the disabled-by-default new javascript engine that will make it's way in to 3.1
<JontheEchidna> I know
<JontheEchidna> I'll stress test it by rendering the launchpad tag box :P
<JontheEchidna> actually, downloading all the tag text is still the bottleneck \o/
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> This is about as un-retarded I can get FF to look: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/ff31.png
<JontheEchidna> I hacked together several themes
<yuriy> not using apachelogger's oxygen icons?
<JontheEchidna> I tried, but somehow that got lost when I was haxX0ring
<JontheEchidna> I think I need to start over
 * rgreening is close to getting python plasmoids for kde 4.1.2
<ScottK> apachelogger: Around?
<ScottK> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> yo?
<ScottK> nixternal: The version of kdesvn we have is broken with the current svn (1.5)
<ScottK> Do you think you could sponsor an update?
<ScottK> I'm working a security fix that goes public tomorrow and I"ve overdue on some $WORK stuff right now.
<nixternal> umm...I should be able to shortly...I just had to reinstall everything as my hard drive in my laptop died
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^^ Please see nixternal for someon sponsoring.
<NCommander> nixternal, poke
<nixternal> yo yo
<NCommander> nixternal, we need to transition the last -kde4 package that was overlooked
<NCommander> kdesvn-kde4 -> kdesvn
<nixternal> we aren't in any freezes right? will it be a direct upload?
<ScottK> No freezes until Thursday.
<nixternal> ok
<NCommander> nixternal, so what do we need to do specifically?
<nixternal> I have to build out my pbuilders yet and set all of that up on this laptop....it is getting late, so I don't think I will be able to do it tonight
<nixternal> I am still setting up my work related stuff on this laptop and I am nowhere near my personal equipment right now
<ScottK> NCommander: I'd say first let's request a sync of 1.0.4-2 and then you check and see how kdesvn-kde4 is working.
<NCommander> ok, we can try that
<ScottK> NCommander: Actually it looks like you've been beaten to it by the KDE 4 version http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kdesvn/1.2.1-0ubuntu1
<NCommander> ?
<NCommander> packages.ubuntu.com is out of date then, since it said 0.14.x
<ScottK> It can lag.
<ScottK> So I think we're back to direct backport.
<NCommander> Which means intrepid -> hardy, right?
<ScottK> No.  We need to grab 1.0.4-2 and upload it as 1.0.4-2~hardy1 to hardy-backports.
<ScottK> NCommander: You tested it already, right?
<NCommander> ScottK, yup, see PPA backports
<NCommander> Tested, versioned, confirmed the original bug, and the Debian package fixes it
<ScottK> Did it need any changes?
<NCommander> Nope
<ScottK> OK.  What's the bug number?
<NCommander> ScottK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/283468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283468 in hardy-backports "[hardy] kdesvn not compatible with svn 1.5 - please backport (import) kdesvn from debian unstable to hardy" [High,Incomplete]
<ScottK> Thanks.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. A removal request has been filled to remove kerry (Bug #283348) from Intrepid.Is it ok?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283348 in kerry "[Package Removal Request] kerry - remove from Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283348
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> so kicker was dropped from intrepid?
<dholbach> we still have a few packages which depend on it
<dholbach> what are we going to do? drop them?
<dholbach> wlassistant (bug 283543), kicker-kblogger, knemo, some packages recommends kicker (kaquarium, kcpuload, kdoomsday, kfish, knetdockapp, knetload)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283543 in wlassistant "archive removal request: wlassistant is uninstallable due to kicker being dropped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283543
<dholbach> I think I'll add my findings to that bug report
<dholbach> subscribed kubuntu-bugs
<sbeattie> dholbach: kicker-khalkhi doesn't appear to depend on kicker, but seems useless (based on the description) without it.
<dholbach> sbeattie: right, I wasn't sure about it
<sbeattie> me either, honestly.
<dholbach> apachelogger: I think you're maintaining one or a few of the above - do you know how we should proceed?
<dholbach> sbeattie: thanks for bringing it up
<davmor2> Riddell: Still no about Kubuntu :)
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> davmor2: do you have the file /usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu/about-kubuntu.desktop.tobemoved ?
 * davmor2 checking
<davmor2> Riddell: there is ﻿/usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/  but the only two folders in it are Applications and Tutorials
<Riddell> davmor2: is kubuntu-docs installed?  apt-cache policy kubuntu-docs
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<davmor2> 8.10-5
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
 * NCommander notes that Riddell has given him his 50th-52nd uploads :-)
<Riddell> davmor2: oh, what's the output of  'kde4-config --path locale' ?
<CQ> hello, anyone working on adept here?
<CQ> I want to look at bug 263438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263438 in adeptmgr "Adept3: search does not provide expected results" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263438
<davmor2> Riddell: /home/ubuntu/.kde/share/locale/:/usr/share/locale/:/usr/share/locale-langpack/
<Riddell> davmor2: good answer :)
<CQ> after I apt-get the source and build-deps, what's the best way to compile the package? I don't want to install it, just test it locally inthe build dir
<Riddell> CQ: debuild
<CQ> riddell, you're listed in the bug as being one of the people to talk to :)
<Riddell> (part of devscripts)
<Riddell> moi?
<Riddell> looks like JontheEchidna has been looking into that beastie
<davmor2> Riddell: anything else dude?
<Riddell> davmor2: I'm still puzzled by this docs issue, what does "dpkg -L kubuntu-docs | grep plugins" give ?
<davmor2> Riddell: 2 ticks
<davmor2> Riddell: it is there I'm now puzzled
<Riddell> davmor2: so it's in dpkg -L but not on the file system?
<davmor2> double checking now
<davmor2> Riddell: my bag in dolphin it just shows the folder as a Kubuntu icon and not a folder
<mornfall> CQ: Hi.
<davmor2> Riddell: in term shows up no probs
<CQ> hi mornfall
<mornfall> CQ: If the  bug is what I think it is (slow wifi here, still loading), it's hard to fix for the unbeknownst of the internals.
<CQ> mornfall: ok, that would be bad... it definitely needs fixing or kubuntu intrepid will have a non usable package manager
<CQ> i filed bug 283394 which shows jsut how unusable it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283394 in adept "adept search giving incorrect results (dup-of: 263438)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263438 in adeptmgr "Adept3: search does not provide expected results" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263438
<davmor2> Riddell: What should it read as?
<yao_ziyuan> once you guys said,
<yao_ziyuan> when a distro version is freezing features,
<yao_ziyuan> we shouldn't change anything but fix bugs
<yao_ziyuan> and this is for good reasons, like being consistent with books
<yao_ziyuan> but i found a counter argument
<yao_ziyuan> say if one day after kubuntu 8.10 is out,
<yao_ziyuan> a package is updated
<yao_ziyuan> and reflects a UI change
<Riddell> davmor2: it should be a .desktop file with DocPath=help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/
<yao_ziyuan> making kubuntu look not exactly the same as in books
<davmor2> Riddell: yeap
<yao_ziyuan> my argument is, the look will change anyway, whether it be one day before ubuntu 8.10 or after
<yao_ziyuan> both cases will make ubuntu look different than books
<yao_ziyuan> if so,
<yao_ziyuan> why not allow some changes BEFORE the release.
<davmor2> Riddell: Clicking on it opens up khelpcenter too :)
<Riddell> davmor2: nice
<Riddell> davmor2: is there a casper log file in /var/log/something ?
<Riddell> if so grep it for about-kubuntu
<apachelogger> dholbach: find out if they are useless without kicker (which is most likely any which depends on it) and file package removal requests for those, then try to rebuild the others, which might for some end in an epic fail, so we will try to fix the build and upload the fixed package or request removal in case the build turns out unfixable ;-)
<dholbach> apachelogger: the removal bug is already open
<dholbach> bug 283543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283543 in wlassistant "archive removal request: wlassistant is uninstallable due to kicker being dropped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283543
<dholbach> I'm not sure I'm the best person to test it
<dholbach> just wanted to let you guys know
<davmor2> Riddell: install: cannot stat '/root/usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/about-kubuntu.desktop.toberemoved' : No such file or directory
<apachelogger> dholbach: ok, thanks
<dholbach> rock on! :)
<CQ> is there a way to lock the screen from the command line?
<mornfall> CQ: xlock
<mornfall> Eg.
<mornfall> But there's likely a dcop call to use the KDE locker.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> `kde4-config --path libexec`/krunner_lock
<apachelogger> would be my guess :P
<CQ> bug 283315 is a problem for me, kpowersave doesn't lock anything anymore...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283315 in kpowersave "kpowersave does not lock screen on suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283315
<davmor2> Riddell: I be back after got to sod off for about an hour
<apachelogger> CQ: I think that issue is caused by KDE 3 vs KDE 4
 * apachelogger suggests to use guidance-power-manager or powerdevil
<mornfall> CQ: I have a first shot at a simple fix (only works with full package names tho).
<mornfall> Substring matches are expensive and google doesn't do them either. People seem to cope just well. : - )
<mornfall> CQ: (Ok, it should now work with package name prefixes.)
<apachelogger> Riddell, dholbach: should we rebuild packges which recommend on kicker but don't for real?
<mornfall> But Xapian is not keeping n-gram database automatically to do full-fledged substring matches, so it would cost quite a bit.
<dholbach> apachelogger: is there any way they're going to work without kicker?
<mornfall> And I suspect a n-gram database would be costly in terms of disk space.
<apachelogger> dholbach: kcpuload for example is just a tray application
<dholbach> apachelogger: if they still work, we just need to drop the recommends, no?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems sensible to me
 * apachelogger crosses fingers hoping they still compile ;-)
<dholbach> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you see my runtime upload? I made knetattach bug free :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, but good job
<Tonio_> Riddell: are there emergencies on the intrepid debugging side ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: at the moment I plan to prepare packages we can use soon when jaunty is released
<Tonio_> Riddell: I already packaged smb4d, and planing to prepare digikam, k3b etc...
<Tonio_> Riddell: if there are things that really should be fixed on intrepid, I can help, so plz ping me ;)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: bug 283543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283543 in wlassistant "archive removal request: wlassistant is uninstallable due to kicker being dropped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283543
<dholbach> apachelogger: thanks a lot for taking care of it
<dholbach> see you guys :)
<dholbach> s/care/kare :)
 * apachelogger waves to dholbach
 * Riddell grrs at dholbach 
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hugs Riddell
<Tonio_> apachelogger: if we come to remove kde3 that won't work anymore, then we have LOTS of removal to perform
<Tonio_> apachelogger: all kio* packages
<Riddell> aww, hugs
<Tonio_> hey dholbach, long time no see :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: awell, it is a good start for now
 * dholbach hugs Tonio_ and apachelogger too
 * apachelogger rehugs dholbach
<dholbach> how's life in K Land? :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: shouldn't rebuild wlassistant
<Tm_T> dholbach: bad, bad
<dholbach> Tm_T: really?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: scons craps out and I am not good enough with python
<Tm_T> apachelogger: btw bluetooth in trunk "fixed" again
<apachelogger> \o/
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it is unmaintained, and won't ever be ported, so I think we should just drop it
<Tm_T> apachelogger: have to wait tests if it really works
<apachelogger> Tonio_: good point
<apachelogger> Tonio_: seemed unmaintained
<Riddell> Tonio_: we have removed kde 3 kdebase (kicker), kde 3 kioslaves should still work although if they are only useful in konqueror they won't
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but it should in fact be droped on the debian side, otherwise, it'll come back :)
<apachelogger> we can blacklist it
<mornfall> Hm.
<Riddell> Tm_T: NCommander already tried it today without much luck
<mornfall> No good.
<Tonio_> Riddell: they won't, really
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'll try here too (:)
<Tm_T> dholbach: yeah, our national LUG has big meeting at the time when my baby is making his/her/its first warcry
<Tonio_> Riddell: I use ldap for my contacts, and for example konversation claims ldap protocol is broken, but it works on the kde4 side....
<dholbach> Tm_T: I guess there'll be more big lug meetings :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: should they really work ? I doubt that...
<mornfall> CQ: Adding the package name search terms in the prefix form screws up other test results...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: anyway as for the bug handling: assign stuff yourself .... if it doesn't work at all status goes straight to triaged ... if kicker dep needs to be droped status goes to incomplete ... if it doesn't build anymore => triaged again ... if it builds => upload + fix released
<Tm_T> dholbach: not this kind, we are selecting board for next year
<Tm_T> bah, gone
<apachelogger> \o/ kcpubuild still builds
<apachelogger> looks like a KDE 2 app, but hey, it builds ;-)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: haha
<Tm_T> apachelogger: that's not bad way to look
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's a lot of work for unmaintained apps that are mostly ignored by our users....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: honnestly, I would be in favor of droping as long as there is another working/ported/will be ported app that does the same job
<Tonio_> apachelogger: wlassistant is a very good example of now useless app
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ports/rewrites don't essentially come from the same developer
<Tonio_> there is networkmanager-kde coming arround, knetworkmanager, kwlan that do work
<Tonio_> apachelogger: true that, but wasting hours on wlassistant, is a waste of time ihmo....
<apachelogger> yeah, agree on that
<Tonio_> each app is a different context, I wouldn't drop everything of course :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but if we drop aps, we should ping debian for doing the same, otherwise they'll be sync again...
<CQ> I don't like the guidance powermanager, that's why I deinstalled it, kpowersave has more options
<apachelogger> Tonio_: debian is not yet on KDE 4
<CQ> powerdevil look sinteresting...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: we should just blacklist them for now
<Tonio_> apachelogger: unstable is afaik
<CQ> mornfall: but searching for package names and short description is the most obvious use of the tool I would think...
<apachelogger> hm, last I checked only experimental was ;-)
<Tonio_> hum no they're not....
<Tonio_> not on unstable
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Tonio_> apachelogger: then we can hardly drop apps, since they'll sync again and again....
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: we can blacklist! :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ah ? didn't knew about that :)
<apachelogger> I only said it 3 times by now :P
 * apachelogger hands Tonio_ a coffee
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sorry, I'm at work and reading very quickly since I'm in "supermultitask mode", and working on FAI at the same time :)
<CQ> what's the best network manager these days? knetworkmanager is strange sometimes...
<Tonio_> and FAI is something that can really blow your brain :)
<Tonio_> CQ: it is the "less bad" one
<apachelogger> yeah, \sh got too much FAI ;-)
<CQ> is there a way to force it to rescan for available networks? It sometimes takes a while when I know the net is there and strong
<Tonio_> CQ: you can try kwlan too
<CQ> Tonio_: is that less-less bad than knetworkmanager? :)
<Tonio_> CQ: if you need more than just dhcp, then yes, it is better
<apachelogger> ~twitter update I am so fixing Kubuntu right now :P
<kubotu> status updated
<Tonio_> CQ: but a little more complicated to use
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test kde3 ioslave this afternoon to confirm it works or not in kde4/kde3 apps
<CQ> sourceforge lists it as last updated Aug 2007... seems a little dated?
<Tm_T> CQ: "stable" in Debian slang
<CQ> I don't mind complexity, I want features and flexibility
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also it is really strange wlassistant needs kicker... I know the software and don't see the point :)
<Tonio_> CQ: then kwlan is your friend :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, knetload/kcpuload also just require a tray
<apachelogger> oh man
<CQ> can you install both or do you need to choose one?
<apachelogger> it's raining
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we can maybe write a wikipage listing all problematic apps like wlassistant and propose a fix (rebuild, blacklist...)
<CQ> I lost my knetworkmanager config updating to intrepid...
<Tonio_> then revu all proposed changes and apply them
<Tonio_> apachelogger: probably hard to do that case by case before intrepid is released...
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> very strange.... apt-cache rdepends kicker doesn't work here....
<Tonio_> am I missing something ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I already marked half the bugs for removal and uploaded 2 fixes, it's not exactly much work
<Tonio_> hum okay....
<Tonio_> well I won't have time for this today, but probably on thursday or friday I can help
<Tonio_> apachelogger: my super top priority is to find an appartment, and in paris that takes time.... not much time available for kubuntu before I get one....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, the sooner you find an appartment, the sooner you can help us break the archive :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well at the moment, and for month now, I don't even have access to the internet in the evening
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's the reason I've been MIA for the all dev cycle :'(
<CQ> is there a way to deactivate knetworkmanager and not deinstall it?
<CQ> I want to try kwlan...
<smarter> [12:39:08] <Tonio_> Riddell: I already packaged smb4d, and planing to prepare digikam, k3b etc...
<smarter> Tonio_: there's already digikam-kde4 :)
<Riddell> anyone else find that konversation doesn't show the window when you start it then connect to a network?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should go with fri 19:00 for the meeting. You, Nightrose and yuriy are around so we have a quorum for a|wen's membership.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: "the window"?
<Riddell> apachelogger: may want to check if rgreening is available at that time
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, there is only one and it doesn't show until I click on the systray applet
<Hobbsee> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: 18:00 then he is around for at least 2 hours
<smarter> anyone else can't close akregator window by clicking on the tray icon? :]
<smarter> it disappears then shows up again
<smarter> since 4.1.2 probably
<apachelogger> there is a bug about that
<apachelogger> upstream regression by trying to fix another bug in that area
<Riddell> apachelogger: good with me
<apachelogger> smarter: feel free to find an upstream fix ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
 * smarter will look
<smarter> also, why the print screen key doesn't launches ksnapshot?
<apachelogger> no kmilo
<apachelogger> and khotkeys is b0rked
<smarter> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 283543 all packages with status triaged need to be removed (Incompatible with KDE 4)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283543 in knetload "archive removal request: wlassistant is uninstallable due to kicker being dropped" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283543
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<JontheEchidna> Is there a bug about the multiplying language support icons?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^?
 * JontheEchidna reassigns an adept bug he got about it to update-notifier-kde
<\sh> apachelogger: you want to tell me that i'm mad? (Re: FAI)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, but it should be fixed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, this guy said he was using a fresh beta
<JontheEchidna> so he probably needs to upgrade
<Riddell> yeah fixed after beta
<apachelogger> \sh: pretty much :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think bug 27457 is pretty much obsolete considering configless X?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27457 in kdebase "on logout X should restart if xorg.conf was changed since last X login" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27457
<Riddell> apachelogger: we do still have an xorg.conf
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but changes are rather uncommon
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: driver changes from jockey would be one usecase
<apachelogger> doesn't it offer an X restart?
<ScottK> Is anyone else finding wireless connections a lot less reliable in the last day or two?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh yeah, it might
<JontheEchidna> anyway, I dont' care enough about the bug, trash it :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, taskjuggler needs some love
 * JontheEchidna looks at taskjugger's bug reports
<ScottK> a|wen: Seems like something wrong with your kdepim patch.  It starts with something about interdiff freaking out and patch just hangs when I try to apply it.
<ScottK> a|wen: Perhaps send me a smaller diff that you had to add and then the config steps you did after.
<apachelogger> We still have a bulletproofX, don't we?
<ScottK> I thought we just have xfix now, but I'm not sure.
<a|wen> ScottK, it is not an interdiff it is a debdiff ... have you tried applying it (not using interdiff) against the version currently in hardy-backports?
<apachelogger> bug 114510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114510 in kdebase "[feisty] no error show to user when X server (re-)start fails" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114510
 * apachelogger gets some coffee
<ScottK> a|wen: I tried applying it using patch.  Debdiff will use interdiff.  Read the first line of the patch.
<JontheEchidna> Did we ever have bulletproof X?
<ScottK> We did in KDE3
<JontheEchidna> Never worked for me, lol
<davmor2> Riddell: did you sort it in the end?
<a|wen> ScottK, strange ... i'll try getting the some of all the bloat out of it
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.
<Riddell> davmor2: the about-kubuntu I did thanks, was indeed all my fault
<davmor2> cool so should work tomorrow then?
<Riddell> yep
<ScottK> Riddell: Once we get a|wen's kdepim up date uploaded, I think we're ready to copy KDE 3.5.10 to -updates.
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh
<a|wen> ScottK, try this one instead: http://awen.dk/packages/kde3.5.10/kdepim_3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2.debdiff.minimal
<a|wen> ScottK, i can't get hold of a ubuntu or debian box where I am, so can't test; but it's been carefully derived
<ScottK> OK
<a|wen> ScottK, to update all autoconf files use "make -f debian/rules buildprep" IIRC
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> That sounds right.
<ScottK> Riddell: If I launch klamav from Konsole I get an error "Malformed URL media:/"  Once I OK it, it starts OK.  That same error stopped me from working on kdvi because it just died.  Any suggestions on what causes that?
<Riddell> ScottK: well media:/ is from kdebase so it's gone now, but I don't know what would be trying to load media:/
<ScottK> Argh.
 * ScottK fires up grep.
<Riddell> it's possibly something deep and hard to grep like recent files
<Riddell> we might be able to add back the media io slave, I added back its kded module recently
<JontheEchidna> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18564621/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.taskjuggler_2.4.1-1ubuntu3~mybuild1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> halp?
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57895/ <- debdiff of what I have
<a|wen> ScottK, did the new debdiff seem to work?
 * JontheEchidna afk for 30 mins
<a|wen> ScottK, i'll leave for now ... if the new debdiff isn't working, just sent me a mail, and i'll look at it when i get back to my own comp again
<a|wen> ScottK, and thanks again for helping out with both kdepim and kdesvn
<txwikinger> hmm.. the intrepid kernel still has wireless problems
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've removed the triaged packages in bug 283543, do you know a clever way to close all those entries?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283543 in knetload "archive removal request: wlassistant is uninstallable due to kicker being dropped" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283543
<apachelogger> Riddell: let me google on that one, you could also ask some minions to close them ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: dholbach may have something
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.15/kubuntu-1-ubuntu-0/
<nixternal> how are the daily alternates looking?
<nixternal> I need to get a desktop that I can use that looks pretty and wobbles :P
<Riddell> ScottK: did you fix klamav?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/57929/ should do it
<Riddell> nixternal: davmor2 didn't have too many complaints yeterday
<nixternal> groovy...KDE4 with dual screens works like a champ!
<nixternal> Gnome, such a disappointment..and this is out of the box too
<nixternal> I make one little setting change in xorg.conf and all is happy dually wise
<Riddell> davmor2: did you do a kubuntu live CD install this morning?  did you see bug 270423 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270423 in ubiquity "[kde] doesn't show dialog after installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270423
<davmor2> nixternal: Wobbly windows in kwin works fine in todays iso too.  Only issue I have is you need to disable one close effect to make another work
<davmor2> Riddell: yes it was fine this morning I did let evand know
<nixternal> davmor2: I just want dual monitors with true transparency...I use the true transparency stuff so much while writing code here at work
<Riddell> nixternal: X acting differently with KDE and Gnome is somewhat curious
<davmor2> nixternal: 2 ticks
<nixternal> Riddell: that it is
<davmor2> nixternal: what do you need working I'll just enable the nvidia driver
<nixternal> I use Intel only, and it seems that Compiz has a limitation with Intel at 2048, and I need 3360
<nixternal> so I am going back to Kubuntu on my work destkop...Kubuntu has been really slow on this machine, even with effects off
<davmor2> nixternal: 2 ticks then but this will be from live cd
<nixternal> nah, need to install from alternate as I need encrypted /home and swap
<nixternal> work machine
<davmor2> nixternal: yesterdays alt was fine but I'll just check the kwin stuff on my other machine for you
<nixternal> davmor2: I know it all works, I had it on my lappy yesterday right before the drive took a dive
<davmor2> nixternal: In that case today's image should be okay (desktop is so I can't see a major issue with daily either) yesterday's was pretty much fine only a couple of issues that won't get fixed till tomorrow will they Riddell ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: which issues?
<davmor2> Riddell: just teasing ;)
<Riddell> meh
<davmor2> the one for tomorrow should be the about kubuntu.  You'd fixed the majority of my issues from monday yesterday
<davmor2> nixternal: how transparent do you like stuff?
<CQ> I found a possible patch (script) for bug 283315 ... who can say if it's the right way to solve that problem and if so apply it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283315 in kpowersave "kpowersave does not lock screen on suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283315
<nixternal> transparent enough to see my code behind so I don't have to keep alt+tabbing
<CQ> nut sure what kpowersave sets or uses to decide whether or not to lockth escreen...
<CQ> lock the screen
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I just remembered I'm leaving for a college visitation Friday morning
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> I think I found out why KDE refuses to apply display settings at startup
<apachelogger> luckily I have no idea what the best course of action would be to fix this
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<davmor2> nixternal: seems fine looks like a tinted window :)
<nixternal> heh
<txwikinger> where is the user account management in KDE4 ?
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger: adduser at the console is the best solution
<JontheEchidna> we weren't able to get userconfig ready for Intrepid and KUser is somewhat broken
<txwikinger> JontheEchidna: Is that what I will tell the non-geek users :D
<JontheEchidna> I suppose :( KUser really is unsuable at the moment since nobody in KDE cares about it
<txwikinger> Well.. that's fine.. at least we will get userconfig someday :D
<txwikinger> hmmm.. maybe an opportunity to look into it :D
<txwikinger> Thanks for the info anyway, I just wondered since I was looking for it and did not find it
<JontheEchidna> yeah, sorta sucks
<davmor2> nixternal: basically it's fine :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I was working on it when I ran out of juice and had to go take a nap.  I'll use that.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: I got distracted by finding some /media: references in the code.  I'm going to try to fix that too.
<Riddell> ScottK: it might be the best thing to try and remake the media kioslave, half of it is already in mediamanager I uploaded the other day
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: this seems to help taskjuggler http://paste.ubuntu.com/57942/
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd have no idea where to start on that.  Any volunteers?  If someone could produce a media kioslave, then I could probably get kdvi fixed and back in too.
<apachelogger> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<apachelogger> nixternal: you use krandr?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'll see if I have any time this evening to look at it
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll go ahead and upload your klamav fix after I test it and wait to see about the rest.
<Riddell> ScottK: it'll probably need a buildprep run
<ScottK> OK
<nixternal> apachelogger: xrandr
<apachelogger> nixternal: because krandr doesn't work?
<nixternal> no, because xrandr is perfect and I have used it forever
<apachelogger> bad attitude
<apachelogger> anyone with suxx0rish krandr around?
<nixternal> hahaha, bad attitude :)
<nixternal> I used krandr or the krandtray plugin a year or so ago and it was decent
<apachelogger> xrandr complexibility is eating it
<nixternal> what is so complex about xrandr? the code or the usability?
<apachelogger> if I only knew
<apachelogger> making KDE use the krandr settings at login is tricky however
<apachelogger> that doesn't even make sense
<apachelogger>           width="\$kcmrandrrc_screen_${scrn}_output_vga_rect" ; eval "width=\`echo $width | cut -d "," -f 3\`"
<nixternal> apachelogger: that looks like a hack to me
<apachelogger> nixternal: how so?
<nixternal> if you have to do all of that to get correct settings, that just doesn't look good to me...looks like a hackish bash script
<apachelogger> nixternal: startkde _is_ a hackish shell script :P
<apachelogger> luckily KDE3's krandr didn't support many options
<nixternal> that it is
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: We've gotten several reports of several adept crashes in std::string::size(), the easiest way to reproduce is to set the command line tag to "not" and press "e" in the search bar
<JontheEchidna> there have also been crashes in std::string::size() while updating package lists
<JontheEchidna> and one while installing a program
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately only one of them has a good backtrace
<JontheEchidna> which can be found here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18297615/Stacktrace.txt
 * apachelogger hacked something for randr but has no idea if it works and thinks it's crap either way
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Oh, interesting. You are right it gives a crash.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: The one you have reported, I have fixed.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: (About selecting a tag and then hitting 'e' in search.)
<mornfall> It might or may not be the same.
<JontheEchidna> cool
<rgreening> any SIP experts here?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok for me to upload taskjuggler?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if your fix worked, I guess so. :D
 * JontheEchidna never got around to retrying it with your fix
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Well. If you take the responsibility, I'll include a bunch of features, breaching the freeze, in beta3.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: The second half of the price is that you fix Riddell's s-p-kde patch.
<JontheEchidna> a bunch of features?
<mornfall> Well, 1) package name prefix matching 2) your updated sidebar, 3) s-p-kde button.
<JontheEchidna> ah, right :)
<JontheEchidna> I think I can handle that
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, but I still have no clue why darcs send doesn't work :(
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: darcs send -O and attach the bundle manually.
<mornfall> Riddell: For the future, please avoid updating changelog in a single patch with other bits, it makes things a little hairier than needed. : - )
<Riddell> mornfall: really?  why's that?
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, you can cherry-pick only whole patches in darcs, currently -- so I have to take everything or nothing. But I guess it's better to include your changelog anyway, so it's probably a non-issue.
<Riddell> mornfall: I'll mind and do that, they can be edited out of course
<Riddell> mornfall: my branch isn't quite up to date, and you'll have noticed some bits are kubuntu specific like kde4.mk
<mornfall> Riddell: They can, and I have anyway decided that if JontheEchidna fixes that launch-button patch of yours (mostly just method names, I believe) I'll include all of it modulo kde4.mk.
<mornfall> Riddell: And the kde4.mk bits have been easily cherry-picked out.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I'll also want to disable the launch button if adept doesn't have root
<Riddell> mornfall: it's ubuntu freeze tomorrow, are there any fixes we should get in before then?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: That would be good, yes.
<mornfall> Riddell: Hm. Tight timing.
<mornfall> I'll upload today?
<mornfall> How deep freeze?
<davmor2> Riddell: did you fix about kubuntu ;)
<Riddell> mornfall: pretty deep, RC is next thursday, release week after, I can get stuff in for another week though if talking nicely to fellow release people
<Riddell> davmor2: yes (didn't I say I had?)
<mornfall> Oh dear.
<davmor2> Yeap just checking though
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Can you manage? I'll be around for maybe another few hours.
<mornfall> I absolutely need to sleep before midnight though, I am teaching at 8 am tomorrow.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I think I can get it done. I believe the main issue is the name of the clearSelection function?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: You got it. : - )
<JontheEchidna> should probably be named something like editorLauncher
<mornfall> I need all the rest of the patches that you want in beta3, too.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: runSourcesEditor maybe.
 * JontheEchidna nods
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, mornfall: latest branch up at http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/darcs/adept-3/
<ncfi1013_> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<Riddell> includes JontheEchidna's patches for kdesudo (probably Kubuntu specific), scrolling and apachelogger's icon change
<mornfall> Riddell: Hm. Scrolling, I have commited separately. We'll gonna conflict here.
<ncfi1013_> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<mornfall> Riddell: If you unpull that patch from your repo and pull from me, you should get it across just fine, modulo your changelog for beta2ubuntu6.
<Riddell> ok, I'm about to go out, I'll try that when I get back in a couple of hours
<mornfall> Or you can pull and  amend-record.
<mornfall> Sure, I'll just  leave that one from beta3 for now.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: so to disable the launcher button I'd want to disable it in checkAptDatabase() in manager.h if the db isn't writable?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Don't forget to record the name fix separately, first.
<mornfall> As for disabling.
<mornfall> Hm.
<mornfall> Sounds like the right place indeed.
<JontheEchidna> the button should probably be renamed too
<mornfall> Near the end, where other bits are enabled/disabled.
<JontheEchidna> currently the pushbutton is named softwareProperties
<ncfi1013_> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking editorLauncherButton
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Even better, put it into refresh().
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I'll fix checkAptDatabases to call refresh() instead of duplicating (wrongly) bits of it.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I think that's why apply is always unconditionally enabled too
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Not always, just after update I think. Or something like that, anyway.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<mornfall> You have filed that in b.k.o.
<mornfall> I'll verify the fix and then close it.
<mornfall> (Good lords, I have thought I had busy week *before* I found I need to make a beta3 today. Wee.)
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Maybe, you should also move the button to be just besides the "fetch current package lists" one, near the bottom.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Like it is in "changes" tab.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: You might want to pull from me, too.
<mornfall> I have pushed most of the changes I have.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I should probably record my icon changes before I make any more changes
<mornfall> Possibly. : - )
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I can't seem to figure out how to disable that button :(
<_Sime> rgreening: did you have any success with getting python plasma stuff working on 4.1?
<rgreening> _Sime: I'm so close.... I got kde4bindings built (adds kpythonpluginfactory)
<_Sime> rgreening: what is your email address? someone else has emailed me about doing exactly what you are doing.
<rgreening> _Sime: I'm having some difficulty with kdebase-workspace and SIP. Some of the functions in Plasma have changed, so I am having to adjust for that.
<_Sime> rgreening: something to do with Applet and QGraphicsSomething.
<rgreening> _Sime: yeah. fixed that one
<rgreening> got another.... in panelsvg with paintpanel
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: didn't panelpaint also cause issues for the tooltips?
<rgreening> and Plasma::Package::installPackage
<rgreening> yes.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: trying to remember what we did... so I have to go look at it.
<rgreening> they added some new methods to plasma
<rgreening> so, I may need to add those (I was hoping to avoid that)...
<rgreening> :)
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: If you can't disable it, leave it alone, it's not a major issue.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: right, double checking everything now before sending the dpatch
<mornfall> Ack.
<mornfall> (I am off to have some tea in about 5 minutes, so please try to send, if there are issues, I'll sort them out later or something.)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yes. ok, we added one method for paintpanel. There was one more we didn't add, and it's the very one I need. It's a simple overload, and won't break anything... so, into my patch you go...
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: just sent an email with an attachment called batch.dpatch
<mornfall> Great.
 * mornfall waits a little.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I'll be back in somethinng like 1:30, 2:00 or so.
<JontheEchidna> ~time
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: America - New York - Wed Oct 15 15:16 EDT
<mornfall> I have libept upload prepared, I'll just skim the pending patches and make the release.
<mornfall> Hopefully, it can then by synced to kubuntu.
<mornfall> Building now.
<mornfall> (Applied just fine.)
<mornfall> (Patches look good from a first look.)
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: So around your 17:20 or so, I should appear.
<mornfall> -->
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll try to be around the computer around then ;)
<kwwii> Riddell: if someone changes things in kubuntu and wants to redistribute their version what do they need to change branding-wise?
<_Sime> rgreening: what is your email address?
<rgreening> _Sime: I had opened a private chat with it.
<rgreening> _Sime: do you see it?
<_Sime> ik I see it now. thanks
<rgreening> _Sime: :)
<_Sime> ok, I just matched email to nick. :-) So, did you get the problem in email sorted out?
<Guest85856> hi, I'm trying to make a modified distro based on Kubuntu
<Guest85856> I'm not sure which pieces of artwork should be removed
<Guest85856> is there any directive on this?
<rgreening> _Sime: I think so. There were some member function changes in plasma. making updates for those to work with 4.1 now
<rgreening> _Sime: I just now realized who you were. :)
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> _Sime: so, I added kpythonpluginfactory to kde4bindings. Then I added all the python bits to workspace. Had to change a few function def's in the sip files. Is there anything else you can think of?
<nixternal> anyone witness dual screens and the external monitor blinks on/off?
<rgreening> _Sime: any idea on which package should include the pythonoids in kdebase-workspace? I have it compiled, but need to add the files...
<rgreening> Riddell: ^^
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: grepping for scriptengine it seems that scriptengines are spread out between the libplasma2 and base-workspace-data install files
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Once I get this built and packaged, do you mind having a sanity look at it? and possibly test it out?
<JontheEchidna> testing it out? sure! :P
<JontheEchidna> going to throw it up in the kubuntu-experimental ppa?
<rgreening> I've uploaded kde4bindings already
<rgreening> yes.
<rgreening> and workspace will come soon... hopefully
<rgreening> actually, not experimental, it's in testing
<JontheEchidna> oh
<rgreening> ~kubuntu-updates-testing
<rgreening> I copied it from my PPA
<rgreening> I don't have access to experimental (yet... if someone wants to add me)
<rgreening> bah! the build just failed... grr
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I feel like you did in porting the tooltips
<rgreening> make/fail/make/fail...
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept kdepim in hardy-backports.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell or ScottK: could you take a look at bug 283438?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283438 in kdenetwork "Kopete (KDE 4.1.2) crashes on KDE logout" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283438
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm currently max'ed out.  Not for many hours at least.
 * JontheEchidna goes off to eat
<superm1> nixternal, I have when i'm running wine
<nixternal> superm1: ahh dude, we have problems....
<superm1> Nightrose, oh no?
<superm1> nixternal, what'd i do now
<apachelogger_> what did i miss?
<rgreening> yo apachelogger_
<apachelogger_> howdy
<rgreening> ok, off for the next 3-4 hours. got a class. back later with pythonoids ready to be merged into kdebase-workspace (under the wire)
<rgreening> :P
<mornfall> So.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Am around. : - )
 * JontheEchidna is around
<mornfall> Beta 3 is sbuilding just now.
<mornfall> If it works out and it works after installation, I upload to unstable and ask Riddell to update libept and adept.
<JontheEchidna> nice :-)
<ScottK> Riddell: The klamav .desktop showed up after a restarted, so I guess something was out of sync.  I uploaded your klamav fix.  Thanks again for looking at it.
<CQ> is the e1000e issue fixed in the current kernels?
<mornfall> Aaaah, silly me.
 * mornfall reruns build.
<sbeattie> Is there a reason for kdiamond-kde4? Especially given the existence of kdiamond and that kdiamond-kde4 is uninstallable?
<ScottK> Probably something we failed to transition.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^
<claydoh> apachelogger: may thanks for fixing my knetattach  bug :)
<mornfall> Aaa, I have to upgrade Qt, afterall. : - (
<mornfall> For testing purposes. Silly d'oh.
<mornfall> Which means no more ^W, ^H in Qt apps again.
<mornfall> Bah.
<mornfall> I'll have to re-patch and rebuild, but the Qt build takes some 5 odd gigabytes of space which I apparently don't have.
<mornfall> software-properties-kde: error: no such option: --dont-update
<mornfall> A bug.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Apart from that bug, quick sanity check passed, so I am uploading.
<mornfall> MIDNIGHT!!
<mornfall> Drat.
 * JontheEchidna was folding laundry
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: what version of software-properties-kde do you have?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Latest in Debian.
<mornfall>   Installed: 0.60.debian-1.1
<JontheEchidna> 0.68 is the latest in Kubuntu, which is probably where the problem lies
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: If you could look into the windows size issues, that would be great, I won't have time for another week or so.
<mornfall> In installer, especially.
<mornfall> Or yuriy or basically anyone.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<mornfall> I'd suggest doing a beta3ubuntu1 or so for that.
<mornfall> Since I won't be around for a while.
<JontheEchidna> well thanks for the time you did put in to it, especially on such short notice
<mornfall> I am in South Korea all of next week and no idea how much time I'll have, and how much online I'll be able to get.
<mornfall> I need to prepare slides and put out a release for another project before that.
<mornfall> : - (
<CQ> JontheEchidna: question for you... any chance of getting adept package searching fized before release? someone said you were working on it...
<mornfall> CQ: The beta3 should fix that.
<JontheEchidna> CQ: mornfall just fixed that
<mornfall> It won't get any better than that, it seems.
<JontheEchidna> doh
<CQ> wonderful, thanks...
<mornfall> It won't give you the "2.6" results, but it will give "linux-image" results.
<CQ> can you check it against what I filed in 283394 with the word 'guidance' please?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: If you could grab libept and adept sources from incoming.debian.org in a few minutes when it arrives, and rebuild them on kubuntu and check if it behaves, that would be good.
<mornfall> CQ: URL?
<JontheEchidna> bug 283394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283394 in adept "adept search giving incorrect results (dup-of: 263438)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263438 in adeptmgr "Adept3: search does not provide expected results" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263438
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I'll be able to spend a little time tomorrow if urgent matters show up.
<mornfall> CQ: "kde-guidance" shows up around 4th or 5th.
<CQ> perfect, does guidance-powermanager show up as well?
<mornfall> Something like that was 1st hit I think.
<mornfall> Ah, hm, installer is totally borked.
<mornfall> Looks like Qt bugs. : - ((
<CQ> great, thanks for the fix, i look forward to going back to adept from ap-get again :)
<CQ> going offline, mornfall, thanks again!
<mornfall> Okey. Goodnight.
<mornfall> Gotta sleep too.
<mornfall> I'll try to look at the installer borkage tomorrow. : - \
<apachelogger> ScottK, sbeattie: kdiamond-kde4 source is to be removed, kdenetwork creates a transitional package
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 283348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283348 in kerry "[Package Removal Request] kerry - remove from Intrepid" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283348
<apachelogger> kde rev 836487
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=836487&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 836487
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: are you responsible for this screenshot? http://commit-digest.org/issues/2008-09-28/files/kjotsplasmoid.png
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: No. The alliance has grown beyond the DUK.
<apachelogger> we are gaining strength against the dark side
<JontheEchidna> most excellent
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds libept and adept
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is there a particular reason you moved bug 282556 to kde4libs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282556 in kde4libs "[Intrepid] Kubuntu: New device notifier does not recognise digital camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282556
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's unlikely that it's the fault of the actual plasmoid, but rather the hal implementation
<apachelogger> 'unlikely' is no reason :P
<Riddell> dudes
<apachelogger> yus?
<Riddell> anything I should be uploading on this night before freeze?
 * apachelogger already uploaded everything :P
<Riddell> wow
<Riddell> but I should remove kerry?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: adept 3 beta3 and libept 0.5.26 need syned from debian. ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: please, and kdiamond-kde4
<JontheEchidna> I am testbuilding both right now
<Riddell> didn't I remove kdiamond-kde4?
<Riddell> bash history says I did
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can I sync adept?  don't we need kde4.mk?
<JontheEchidna> oh, right, that
<JontheEchidna> nevermind me. ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: anyway, beta3 is grabbable from incoming.debian.org
<Riddell> ok, manual merge needed
<JontheEchidna> ha, well actually it built fine without kde4.mk
<JontheEchidna> don't know if that's preferrable though
<Riddell> it'll bulid fine it just won't have translation templates needed for rosetta
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<JontheEchidna> yay, it built
<JontheEchidna> man, this is awesome :)
<JontheEchidna> props all around
 * JontheEchidna goes off to blog about it
<apachelogger> Riddell: the language package stuff is still not sorted?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ug.  grump.
<Riddell> they're running some sql that's still needed
 * apachelogger has a bad feeling about that
<Riddell> it's probably not too hard to make them by hand by copying the files over from kde-l10n-xx but so far I've avoided being that pessimistic
<apachelogger> sounds like a job for yet another bat script ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-16
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Adept installer is completely borked with beta3
<JontheEchidna> as was mentioned earlier
<Riddell> oh, hmm
<Riddell> do we want to upload then?
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking we should revert the Installer changes first
<JontheEchidna> because the fixes in beta3 are really nice...
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Thanks for trying ....
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is this the last chance we have to upload adept before final release?
<Riddell> no, I don't expect freeze will happen until slangasek wakes up tomorrow, and even after that things can go through with approval
<JontheEchidna> mornfall said he'd look at the problem tomorrow
<NCommander> ScottK, well, just grab the new tarball and run with it
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Grabbing it now.
<ScottK-laptop> So now the question is will pbuilder finish before I have to go make the pickup from ballet class.
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.  That fixed it.
<ScottK-laptop> Off to ballet class ...
 * Riddell imagines ScottK in tights standing on tiptoes
<Riddell> mornfall, JontheEchidna: libept synced, we'll decide what to do with adept tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> oh shit
<JontheEchidna> Object::connect: No such slot SourcesWidget::sourcesEditorFinished(int)
<JontheEchidna> my bad :(
<JontheEchidna> void souresEditorFinished(int reload)
<JontheEchidna> ^lololol, typo
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: ^
 * JontheEchidna has been able to download upgrades, fetch package lists and have upgradable packages again 3 times tonight ;-)
<JontheEchidna> RC freeze is fun, eheh
<JontheEchidna> Ha, device mounting works now!
<JontheEchidna> though the password dialog for accessing internal partitions is annoying...
<JontheEchidna> ...
<JontheEchidna> LP just went offline for maintainence
 * JontheEchidna headdesks
<NCommander> Riddell, I think your comment about Scott and the ballot will forever be burned into my brain
<seele> huh.. any chance we can make the meeting on Friday a little earlier?
<DaSkreech> seele: ping
<seele> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> on Ibex?
<seele> nope
<seele> computer is in other room
<seele> whats up?
<ScottK> Riddell: Nope.  Driving to and from ballet class is an occupational risk associated with having three daughters.
<DaSkreech> seele: jut wondering if you have played with the new adept
 * ScottK wonders how seele is talking with us on IRC when the computer is in the other room.
<seele> DaSkreech: yes..
<seele> ScottK: multiple computers.. this one has hardy on it
<DaSkreech> seele: Like it?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: She's AWESOME!
<DaSkreech> and don't you forget it
<seele> DaSkreech: uhm.. it needs work
<ScottK> seele: Right, but it was funnier my way.
<DaSkreech> yeah I got confused the first time I used it
 * DaSkreech wishes that he could figure out why Kopete krashes on ibex
<DaSkreech> Is mostly back to hanging out here
<DaSkreech> Work's been sucky in terms of time for 2 months
<seele> how is camp planning coming?
<DaSkreech> Going pretty well
<DaSkreech> I've been out of touch for a week but came back to a huuuuge number of e-mails
<DaSkreech> some of which were sadly directed at me :(
<DaSkreech> I'm actually going through them now
<DaSkreech> Still need sponsors :(
<ScottK> metellius: I'm loving the .tar.gz support in Ark.  Thank you so much for making it a priority for us.
* a|wen changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | freeze approaching, quick fix everything! | Next Kubuntu meeting on Friday October 17, 2008 18:00 UTC, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<a|wen> Riddell: around?
<ScottK> a|wen: kdepim is uploaded.  The problem last night was I was too tired to operate patch properly.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for all your efforts on that.
<a|wen> ScottK: cool
<a|wen> ScottK: no problem ... thanks for sponsoring
<ScottK> It's been accepted too, so it just needs to build ...
<Daskreech> Koffice Beta for ibex?
<Daskreech> I'll assume none for hardy
<a|wen> that can take some time in any case
<a|wen> ScottK: do you know if Riddell will be around before the freeze?
<rgreening> koffice beta is in kubuntu testing PPA
<rgreening> for ibex
<Daskreech> :-D
<rgreening> I assume Riddell will push it over...
 * Daskreech should pull OO.o 3 as well
<Daskreech> Should be fun to see if that gets in to Ibex at some time
<a|wen> Riddell: didn't get a conflict/replaces updated correctly for the kdesvn uploaded to intrepid, bug 284026 ... fix is avaible here: http://awen.dk/packages/kdesvn/kdesvn_1.2.1-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284026 in kdesvn "package kdesdk-kio-plugins None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdesdk-kio-plugins.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/services/svn+file.protocol', which is also in package kdesvn-kio-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284026
<ScottK> a|wen: I can look at it.
<ScottK> Anyone around that knows how to make kioslaves?
<a|wen> ScottK: thanks a lot
<ScottK> txwikinger: How is getting kio-sword cleared out going?  I see it's still in ichthux-desktop.
<ScottK> a|wen: Should it conflict/replace kdesvn-kde4 too?  Didn't we have that for a while?
<a|wen> ScottK: kdesvn-kde4 has only ever been avaible in the kubuntu-experimental ppa
<a|wen> ScottK: but it should of course replace kdesdk-kio-plugins-kde4 i suppose
<ScottK> OK.  Are we supporting upgrades from there?
<ScottK> OK.  Well if you're going to rework it, you may as well add that in.
<a|wen> i'll add them both
<a|wen> ScottK: new debdiff uploaded http://awen.dk/packages/kdesvn/kdesvn_1.2.1-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<ScottK> a|wen: Test building now.
<ScottK> sbeattie: I looked at kdiamond-kde4 and we need it as a transitional package.  I have no idea why apt can't install it though.
<ScottK> a|wen: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<rgreening> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Heya rgreening
<rgreening> I think I have successfully backported plasma python support for KDE 4.1.2
<rgreening> just finishing up some bits and building kdebase-worspace. Then a few tests (hopefully runs fine) and upload to testing.
<rgreening> so, now we can write plasmoids in python :)
<ScottK> rgreening: I'm going to leave that one for Riddell to upload ...
<ScottK> Congratulations though.
<rgreening> :) It was fun. I'm still not sure on the "packaging" bits in the control file.
<rgreening> ScottK: can you have a quick look here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/58165/
<rgreening> ScottK: it's the control file for workspace with additions for python-plasma and python-plasma-examples (my two packages).
<rgreening> I ""think"" I got it essentially correct.
<ScottK> rgreening: Can you give me a unified diff from the previous one (debdiff snippet or with diff -ruN)?
<rgreening> sure... 1 sec
<rgreening> ScottK: try this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/58166/
<ScottK> Looking
<rgreening> hmm. I already see where I missed a comma... haha
 * rgreening runs to fix it...
<ScottK> rgreening: Why is this in kdebase-workspace?  I'd have thought kde4bindings?
<rgreening> ScottK: It's where it is in trunk...
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It looks basically right.
<rgreening> the Depends lines are what I am unsure of.
<rgreening> I also kept the items I am adding as seperate packages so we can easily move them around later if we have to.
<ScottK> rgreening: Was the comma you got at line 17
<rgreening> Once this is in, we can go mad adding plasmoids in python... yay
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> I saw it as soon as I pasted it :)
<ScottK> That was the only thing I saw
<rgreening> I had to catch it before you did and beat me to within an inch of my life :P
<rgreening> ScottK: can I get you to upload a debdiff for me? kdelibs5 needs a dep update for launchpad integration.
<rgreening> for bug 283834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283834 in kde4libs "[Intrepid] "Get Help Online" in dolphin and Konqueror do not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283834
<ScottK> rgreening: It's working for me
<rgreening> yeah, you have launchpad-integration installed. remove it :)
<rgreening> nothing deps on it
<ScottK> Right
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> so, adding a dep for it to kdelibs5 fixes
<ScottK> Why not just add it to kubuntu-desktop?
<rgreening> cause once you install kubuntu-desktop, you can uninstall it and potentially uninstall launchpad
<ScottK> I think there are people that would consider that a feature and not a bug.
<rgreening> best to force it to stay installed as it's tied to kdelibs5 innately
<rgreening> imo
<ScottK> Why?
<ScottK> If a user doesn't want the FOSS desktop to integrate with non-Free services, why should we force them to?
<sbeattie> ScottK: it fails because kdiamond-kde4 depends on kdiamond, but kdiamond conflicts (and replaces) kdiamond-kde4.
<ScottK> Ah.  Needs versioning.  THanks.
 * ScottK smacks vorian.
<rgreening> ScottK: the launchpad integration is the "get help online" and "translate this application" which are menus created in all kde applications in Kubuntu. The patch calls launchpad-integration to connect to the applications help or translation page only.
<ScottK> rgreening: Exactly why it's not essential.
<rgreening> If launchpad-integration isn't installed, these end up as dead menus
<ScottK> I think it's recommends at most.
<rgreening> essential it is.. mmmm... dead menus do not we like... mmm haha hrmmm
<ScottK> sbeattie: Fixing.
<ScottK> rgreening: Look in the policy manual at the definition of recommends.  I think this fits.
<sbeattie> ScottK: awesome, thanks!
<rgreening> I would agree "if" the menus we able to be hidden if it didn't find launchpad-integration program.
<rgreening> that would require a re-write of the existing patch which is to close to the wire...
<rgreening> best to discuss with Riddell in the AM I guess...
<ScottK> Personally I find the lack of freeness in LP a problem and don't feel we should force integration with non-free services on users.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> If it's recommends, it gets installed and it's up to the user to remove it if they don't want it.
<rgreening> what's non-free about the help?
<ScottK> Launchpad is a prioprietary service.
<rgreening> are we talking about the same app.
<rgreening> thats landscape
<ScottK> Free as in Free, not Free as in Beer.
<rgreening> hrmm..
<ScottK> That and I'm more than slightly annoyed at the moment about Launchpad devs asking for feedback on crap features that they were already told were crap at UDS.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> You tell them it's crap and they say please file bugs, to which I say "I've already been ignored once, why waste time to get ignored again".
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> well, I e-mailed Riddell with the bug info and a debdiff. I gave him the brief overview. We'll let him mull it over a bit
<ScottK> PL
<ScottK> Urgh
<ScottK> OK
<txwikinger> ScottK: I will get to it tomorrow
<rgreening> PL, its the new OK
<ScottK> Only after midnight when I was up past 2AM last night.
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> I've run out of energy.  If someone want to properly version the kdiamond replaces/conflicts on kdiamond-kde4 so it's installable, please make a debiff and hit up Riddell or apachelogger when they show up.
<jussi01> Morning all!
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> does anybody of you have the source for  example-content/kubuntu-leaflet.png ?
<dholbach> we need to fix the bit about powerpc
<dholbach> other than that it looks good for intrepid release
<dholbach> maybe we could transform it to .jpg too? it'd take up only half the size
<Hobbsee> dholbach: a little early, perhaps.
<dholbach> hm?
<Hobbsee> (in the day)
<dholbach> you mean Riddell and kwwii might have the original and they're not up yet?
<Hobbsee> well, thelatter part at least.
<davmor2> dholbach: that about sums it up
<dholbach> right-o
<Hobbsee> i've noideaon the former.
<dholbach> I'll wait :)
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> Wait
<NCommander> What about powerpc dholbach?
 * NCommander feels his port is in danger senses tingling
<dholbach> NCommander: it should mention that it's no "offical architecture"
<dholbach> NCommander: don't worry
<dholbach> nothing changed, it should just be clarified in the document
<NCommander> Oh, but can it be mentioned ;-)?
<NCommander> (we do have unoffical kubuntu PPC CDs kicking around)
<dholbach> then you should probably mention all the other architectures as well
<NCommander> Only PowerPC has Kubuntu CDs
<NCommander> Since anonthy can't build them for universe-seeded flavors
<NCommander> If someone wants to build SPARC/HPPA/ia64/LPIA CDs ....
<a|wen> thanks a lot ScottK, really appreciate
<davmor2> Riddell: Kubuntu is broken on live.  The about-Kubuntu fix is in :) but now the installer icon is missing.  I've checked in terminal for ~/Desktop and ubiquity-kdeui.desktop is there but not showing :(
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/live-desktop-kde.png
<Riddell> apachelogger, Nightrose: might you know the identity of the lady who made example-content's kubuntu-leaflet.png?
<Riddell> kwwii says she's a german studying in switzerland
<Nightrose> one sec
<Nightrose> Riddell: the only one i could think of is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirjamWaeckerlin
<Nightrose> but afaik she is not studying in switzerland
<kwwii> Nightrose: exactly, correct
<kwwii> she was, I think
<Nightrose> ah ok :)
<dholbach> for now I'll just convert the .png to a .jpg to save space
<dholbach> please update example-content or ping me once you have a corrected version, ok?
<dholbach> FIY: it's mentioned in the last comment in bug 67537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67537 in example-content "[edgy] '6.06' should be replaced with '6.10'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67537
<Xand3r> good morning apachelogger
<Xand3r> moring every body
<Riddell> kwwii: will you contact her?
<Riddell> morning Xand3r
<Xand3r> mornig Riddell
<Riddell> hi bigjools, thanks for your e-mail the other day, responding to it should get to the top of my todo list sometime today
<bigjools> Riddell: hi there - np, I just thought it would be useful feedback
<kwwii> Riddell: I just found the orig....http://sinecera.de/flyer.svg
<Riddell> kwwii: great, make sure that gets into the example-content source package this time :)
<apachelogger> aloha Xand3r
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the problem with that thing? ... did you upload a fix for kdenetwork yet?
<apachelogger> s/kdenetwork/kdegames
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  master sitter, what is to do?
<apachelogger> pray that 8.10 is not going to be completely broken
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I havn't looked at kdegames
<Riddell> vorian said he was going to I think
<apachelogger> well, I have a fix ready, going to upload in a minute
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ther is a problem, i dont believe in god
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping me two minutes after you do, I can review and let it through
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, ryanakca had an addition commited to the kds branch
 * apachelogger doesn't think we uploaded that
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you must believe in something
<Riddell> we didn't decide if we should set font hinting to full in k-d-s, I think it's too big a change to do at this stage
<Xand3r> apachelogger: why i have to?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ryanakca did fix bug 277193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277193 in kdegames "Card faces for all kdegames card games poorly rendered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277193
<apachelogger> Xand3r: otherwise you are pretty much lost
 * apachelogger believes in gnu beards :D
<apachelogger> and the force!
<apachelogger> and bats and ninjas for that matter...
<Xand3r> i dont belive in anything
<Xand3r> and i am feeling lost, but i have no problem woth it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you could belive in MOTUs
<Xand3r> lol
 * apachelogger thinks that would actually be a good start for a MOTU application
<mornfall> ~time JontheEchidna
<kubotu> America - New York - Thu Oct 16 06:29 EDT
<mornfall> Hm. Early.
<mornfall> ~time yuriy
<kubotu> yuriy is an unknown time.
<mornfall> Pfft.
<Hobbsee> ~time hobbsee
<kubotu> hobbsee is an unknown time.
<Hobbsee> aww, no antarctic time
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  believing in MOTU's hmmm, ok i pray to the MOTU's for saving the shape of 8.10
<apachelogger> ~help time
<kubotu> time <time zone> to get the local time of a certain location. <time zone> can be <Continent/City> or <two character country code>. time <nick> to see the local time of that person if their time zone is set. time admin set <nick> <time zone> to set the time zone for another user. time [admin] reset [nick] to let the bot forget about the tzinfo about someone
<apachelogger> ~time admin set Hobbsee Australia/Sydney
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that Hobbsee is on the Australia/Sydney timezone
<apachelogger> <-- believes in admin powas :D
<Xand3r> lol
<apachelogger> mornfall: I think yuriy is EDT as well
<apachelogger> not sure though
<Riddell> apachelogger: able to upload ryan's k-d-s change then?
<apachelogger> need to test it first
<apachelogger> Riddell: games is uploaded, btw
<apachelogger> Need to get 30.5MB of archives.
<apachelogger> -.-
<mornfall> Anyhow, I am biting the bullet and rewriting the installer interface, since it's just too buggy.
<mornfall> I mean, the way the pages are handled.
<Riddell> mornfall: that sounds quite drastic
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> <3 oxygen card decks
<mornfall> Riddell: Yes. But it should really be quite safe.
<mornfall> It's about further 20 minutes of work.
<mornfall> I spent some hour on it by now I guess.
<apachelogger> bug 277193 bug 277909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277193 in kdegames "Card faces for all kdegames card games poorly rendered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277909 in kubuntu-default-settings "Default KPatience deck doesn't scale" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277909
<Riddell> mornfall: good luck
<mornfall> Oh, it's gonna work.
<apachelogger> Riddell: is bzrification of development planned for the jaunty cycle?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's been planned since warty, you'd need to ask james_w if there's anything on schedule for jaunty
<mornfall>  3 files changed, 144 insertions(+), 194 deletions(-)
 * apachelogger would like to use some VCS for kubuntu
<mornfall> -50 lines and it works about zillion times better. I win.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hope you have more luckin that than i did
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: what were the problems?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: it was a pain updating everything twice, mainly - we weren't keeping the .orig'sin there
<Hobbsee> so you'd have to fetch twice
<Hobbsee> and apart from that, it was extremely slow
 * apachelogger would actually like to go with git ;-)
<Hobbsee> i think htey've fixed some of those bits now, but you still have th eproblems with very big source packages, and relatively little gains for thework involved
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: bzr-buildpackage makes things a lot easier
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's been decided.  We get bzr.
 * apachelogger shudders
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i found that always errored out for me, but in theory, that'd work nicely.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: it got crappy usability TBH
<Hobbsee> that' strue
<apachelogger> but other than that very useful
 * apachelogger notes that kds is way too big
<mornfall> Any ideas on how to figure scrollbar width?
<mornfall>   setFixedWidth( width + 25 ); -- says KPageWidget. Funky. Whatever.
<mornfall> So my + 30 was actually a kdelibs-style solution. Scary.
<Tonio_> hi there
<mornfall> Hi.
<mornfall> Riddell: 32x32 or 48x48 icons for the group list?
<Riddell> how big are the icons in app-data?
<Riddell> mornfall: they seem to be 48 so I guess that's the one to go for
<mornfall> Ok.
<apachelogger> Riddell: kds uploaded as well
<mornfall> That means I'm roughly done. Testing needed.
 * mornfall sanity-checks again.
<metellius> ScottK: what's special about the tar.gz support?
<Riddell> apachelogger: your k-d-s had some extra stuff in in (backup-bzr) so I've rejected and uploaded my own
 * apachelogger is wondering where that came from
<apachelogger> screwy bzr
<Riddell> I think from bzr updating to a new format
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger thinks that should be stored in the .bzr directory really
<apachelogger> or ../
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdewebdev-kde4 uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a little problem with the hardy version of the french parliament desktop....
<Tonio_> Riddell: the system-config-printer-applet-kde doesn't start, as I get a non autorization from dbus
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a specific permission rule to set so that it works ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: my user is already in the lpadmin group
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm shouldn't be, does system-config-printer-applet from system-config-printer-applet-gnome start?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll restart dbus eventually :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is really cool with it is that the icon also appears with non kde apps :)
<Tonio_> the systray one during printing
<apachelogger> Riddell: suggestions what to do about bug 283094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283094 in kdebase-workspace ""add widgets" in the panel has white text on white background " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283094
<Tonio_> Riddell: we had a bug report about that so thank you ;)
<Riddell> you're thanking me for bug reports? :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: hard to say without knowing what the problem is
<Riddell> apachelogger: but if it's an X problem reassign to xserver-xorg?
<apachelogger> Riddell: see the attached screenshot
<apachelogger> I guess the reporter should just try with the free ati driver
<apachelogger> force him to use the light side of the force ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: if a package's dependency recommends something, would that recommended package end up on the CD?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> since hardy
<apachelogger> hm, I guess launchpad-integration needs to be changed then
<Riddell> apachelogger: how so?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 283834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283834 in kde4libs "[Intrepid] "Get Help Online" in dolphin and Konqueror do not work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283834
<apachelogger> launchpad-integration Recommends: libgnome2-0
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> which is apparently on the CD anyway
<Nightrose> yay my dolphin crashes when leaving tar archives now
<Nightrose> anyone else with that problem?
<Nightrose> leaving = going back to the parent directory by clicking on it in the breadcrumb bar
<apachelogger> dolphin opens tars?! Oo
<Riddell> hmm, gtk-qt-engine still has dependencies
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well you can browse them with the kio slave
<apachelogger> oh, that makes sense
<apachelogger> the engine depends on bonoboui, which depends on libgnome2-0
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> Nightrose: by default?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: don't think so - need to enable it in the settings
<apachelogger> where?
<Nightrose> sec
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can remove the dependencies, that's what I've done before
<Nightrose> apachelogger: general - second to last option
<apachelogger> Riddell: not needed IMO
<Nightrose> before kde 4.1.2 it worked - might have been b0rked even later though
<apachelogger> yeah, crashes pretty nicely
<apachelogger> Nightrose: got a bt?
<Nightrose> great
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> no debug symbols installed
 * apachelogger removed all dbg packages yesterday because he was upgrading on wifi ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe damn
<apachelogger> Nightrose: install kdebase-dbg
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> this will take some time as i am downloading other stuff as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: why not?
 * Riddell fixes launchpad-integration and uploads
<Nightrose> apachelogger: still not getting a backtrace
<apachelogger> Riddell: because we have libgnome2-0 on the CD anyway
<Nightrose> ahhh
<Nightrose> nvm
<jussi01> Anyone need some hardy backport testing done? got a bit of time this afternoon and my hardy machine here : )
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll also fix the translation icon in the lp integration patch while I am at
<apachelogger> jussi01: did you file a bug for quassel?
<jussi01> apachelogger: nope, did you ask me too?
<apachelogger> yus :P
<apachelogger> jussi01: I backported the 0.3.0.2 changes to our packaging
<apachelogger> so we should get it backported to hardy
<jussi01> heh,mustve missed that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/m7831cd5d
<apachelogger> *nod*
<jussi01> right, Ill file that
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I have seen that before
<jussi01> oh, and is flash in konq in intrepid fixed yet? its sad cause I dont want to install half of gnome to get firefox...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmm i am pretty sure this worked very well before
<apachelogger> well, not in that particular case
<Nightrose> ah
<apachelogger> jussi01: it is broken?
<jussi01> apachelogger: yes...
<jussi01> or it was when I left home yesterday...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: anyway, please take a look at bko
<apachelogger> the crash really happens in the slave, not dolphin
<jussi01> apachelogger: bug 281808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281808 in kdebase "Flashplugin not working in Konqueror (8.10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281808
<apachelogger> that is a highly informative title :P
<mornfall> Riddell: It seems to work better than the original code, so I'll make beta4 with that change in about 2.5 hours. Would that work?
<mornfall> (I have to run *now*, so I'll read that in a bit.)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmm will try to but not sure i can find the time to today
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, query the google
<apachelogger> got better search than bko :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> jussi01: the content is as informative as the title :P
<apachelogger> jussi01: what version of the flash package, konqueror package, kdelibs5, since when does it not work, run kdebugdialog and select all, run konqueror from konsole get some sweet konsole output, anything in the system logs that would indicate a problem, what url is shown for the plugin listed in the konqueror plugin dialog....
<jussi01> apachelogger: Ill get those when I get home. currently I am approx 800km from my intrepid machine
<jussi01> and I didnt write the bug ;)
<apachelogger> well, "me too" comments aren't particularly useful either :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: remind me of what I should file the bug for the backport against?
<apachelogger> hardy-backport
<apachelogger> s
<jussi01> (thought so, just checking :D )
<apachelogger> a|wen: bug 284026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284026 in kdesvn "package kdesdk-kio-plugins None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdesdk-kio-plugins.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/services/svn+file.protocol', which is also in package kdesvn-kio-plugins" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284026
<apachelogger> regresssion :P
<apachelogger> I knew it
<apachelogger> muhahaha :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: haha ... yeah, but fixed it before you got to mention it :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> just because you were offline
 * apachelogger wanted to blame a|wen 5 minutes after the bug was filed :P
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: good morning
<a|wen> always awake apachelogger is ;)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> a true DUK never sleeps
<apachelogger> haha, I think I upgraded the KDS branch!
<apachelogger> now we can do debcommit -r and get a fancy tag
<apachelogger> \o/
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> "hardy-backports" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<a|wen> jussi01: here https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+filebug :)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot160.png
<jussi01> a|wen: thanks
<smarter> hmm, I already upgraded the kds branch to the latest format last month :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: bug 284355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284355 in hardy-backports "Please backport Quassel 0.3.0.2 from intrepid to hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284355
<smarter> (and managed to screw up in the middle but fixed it after using strange commands and options to unlock and overwrite everything)
<kwwii> Riddell: looking into adding the svg to the source of example-content I cannot upload any changes - can you add it?
<apachelogger> smarter: the difference between your attempt and mine: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot161.png :P
 * a|wen will proceed trying to get an intrepid vm working ... virtualbox is clearly not an option
<apachelogger> a|wen: vbox works just fine here
<a|wen> apachelogger: i've tried on both my laptop and desktop ... either i can't login to the kde4 desktop (xserver restarts when i try); or it is so slow that it is unusable (haven't managed to open the install yet)
<apachelogger> jussi01: can you do a backport build? ... in your ppa
<Riddell> kwwii: what's the bzr url?
<jussi01> apachelogger: youll need to remind me a little, proceedurewise, Ive not touched stuff for a while and am a little rusty
<apachelogger> jussi01: dget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/quassel/0.3.0-0ubuntu7/+files/quassel_0.3.0-0ubuntu7.dsc
<apachelogger> dpkg-source -x *dsc && cd quassel-* && dch -i
<apachelogger> make sure the version is 0.3.0-0ubuntu7~hardy1~ppa1
<apachelogger> ...some funky changelog entry
<apachelogger> debuild -S -sa && dput WHATEVERYOURPPAISCALLEDINYOURDPUTCF ../quassel*changes
<jussi01> :D
<Riddell> kwwii: oh, it doesn't have one
<Riddell> mornfall: excellent, hugs to you
<Riddell> mornfall: should we sort out the kde4.mk issue so it can be synced?  this is the one we have http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kde4.mk
<Riddell> mornfall: it's debian's one from a few months ago plus the stuff at the bottom to generate the translation templates needed by launchpad
<Riddell> mornfall: if probably just needs a test for if -e extract-messages.sh
<apachelogger> uh
<Riddell> but I'm not sure if debian's kde.mk has changed since I did that
<apachelogger> Riddell: please reject kde4libs, I just found a patch for Nightrose's kio crash
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> *hug*
<Riddell> done
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: darcs send keeps skipping my patch for chaning void souresEditorFinished to void sourcesEditorFinished
<ScottK> metellius: We use tar.gz a lot in packaging for Kubuntu, and using ark to inspect inside them without unpacking them is a major part of my personal workflow, so it makes a big difference to me.
<ScottK> I'd really been feeling it's absence.
<apachelogger> ark doesn't work with tar.gz?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think he's thanking him for gz support :P
<apachelogger> well, yeah, Riddell has to buy metellius a couple of beers @ gudekademy :P
<Riddell> ark is now all sorted to ScottK's standards?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  I can uninstall file-roller now.
<kwwii> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/example-content/ubuntu
<Riddell> hugs to metellius
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: It might depend on something you are trying not to send -- it's not a problem to send duplicate patches though, so just hit space until you get to the patches you actually want and then start hitting 'y'.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: crashing it is no more
 * apachelogger waits for pbuilder to finish testbuilding
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger a super delicious cookie
 * apachelogger munches
<Riddell> mornfall: I've added the necessary if to http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kde4.mk so if you want to use that it goes in debian/cdbs/kde4.mk
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: k, sending now
<jussi01> apachelogger: sorry, got busy here at work, gonna have to wait on that ppa build
<apachelogger> aye aye, maybe I get to it later
<metellius> hee hee i feel the love
<metellius> makes me a happy coder
<JontheEchidna> :]
<ScottK> Riddell: If I had to pick one thing to fix right now from the things that have affected me it'd be adept automatically taking the installed version of conffiles and not giving the user a choice.
<ScottK> mornfall: I don't suppose there's anything easy we could do with the updater to fix ^^^ is there?
<Riddell> that doesn't sound like release freeze material I suspect
<ScottK> In my case I disovered that I had a non-functional version of the akonadi apparmor profile installed, thus opening a security hole.
<ScottK> It won't affect me greatly because I don't routinely use GUI package management tools, but I think it's a significant issue for those that do.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm guessing it's a safe bet we don't get the media kioslave back at this point?
<Riddell> ScottK: no sorry I didn't get a chance to look at it
<ScottK> Riddell: I understand.  I'll work on fixing klamav not to care.  It's in Universe, so I've got time.
<mornfall> ScottK: You could file a wish for a configuration option to do that.
<mornfall> However, it won't land before 3.1 for sure.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: Oh, I know for sure why the software-properties-kde in debian doesn't work. We had to change the command line args from --no-update to --dont-update in s-p-kde 0.68
<JontheEchidna> since KDE4 apps can't use --no as a command line argument it seems
<ScottK> mornfall: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: On guidance-power-manager I think I fixed the one remaining frequent crasher last night.  I don't seem to have the hardware to test for sure, but at the very least it shouldn't crash.
 * JontheEchidna out to exercise the dog
<Riddell> ScottK: oh, great, want me to review?  if it's simple enough just upload and I'll review in the queue
<ScottK> It's already uploaded, just before the freeze.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> sorted
<ScottK> jtechidna: Would you mind sending Bug #277722 upstream?  It's the relevant one for the discussion mornfall and I just had ^^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277722 in adept "Adept 3 missing details option in updater" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277722
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: I may be able to get kdvi working after all.  Would you still accept it if I get it polished?
<ScottK> I think bringing mediamanager back fixed it.
<Riddell> ScottK: it did?  yeah if you get it working that's fine for universe
<ScottK> OK.  I'll keep working on it then.
<ScottK> BTW sorting klamav was a one line patch, so that's good too.
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde4libs uploaded
<Riddell> ScottK: remind me again what happened with guidance-power-manager and dbus not being there, does it just quit now?
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  It hangs around and tries again every 30 seconds.
<ScottK> At least that's what I tried to make it do.
<Riddell> ScottK: thought so, seems jdong and tedg just had the exact same conversation in #u-d about the other g-p-m
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Umm. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172961
<ubottu> KDE bug 172961 in general "[3 1] Implement debconf GUI for conffile replacement" [Wishlist,New]
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: That's not quite right.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: It *does* *ask*.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: ScottK actually asked it to *not* ask. Or maybe I am all backwards.
<ScottK> mornfall: No.  It currently doesn't ask it just takes the installed version.  It needs to ask.
<mornfall> You got to be kidding me.
<Riddell> ScottK: are you sure those are edited conffiles?
<ScottK> Riddell: In my case I'm pretty sure.  Let me see if I can contrive a test where I'm certain.
<mornfall> ScottK: Please check terminal output.
<Riddell> if needs a package with conf file, and a newer version of the package with an altered version of the conf file
<Riddell> and it needs the conf file to be edited before installing the new package version
<ScottK> Yep.  I'll try that.
<ScottK> mornfall: How do I see terminal output in Adept 3?
<mornfall> ScottK: Run it in a terminal.
<ScottK> Ah. I understand now.
<xerosis_> for what it's worth, I've had adept 3 ask me which version of a conf file to keep
<dfiloni> Riddell: ping
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | brr, frozen | Next Kubuntu meeting on Friday October 17, 2008 18:00 UTC, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Riddell> hi dfiloni
<dfiloni> Riddell: I'm trying to build the new beta ok digikam (beta) but it FTBFS with digiKam needs libkdcraw library >= 0.4.0. You need to install libkdcraw first
<Riddell> dfiloni: yes, that's fairly typical of digikam
<dfiloni> I've installed libkdcraw-dev
<dfiloni> Riddell: do you think that this is a problem of the cmake?
<dfiloni> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(Kdcraw libkdcraw>=0.4.0)
<Riddell> dfiloni: no I think it needs a newer libkdcraw
<dfiloni> Riddell: libkdcraw is in kdegraphics as I can see
<Riddell> and the new version is only in kdegraphics trunk
<dfiloni> Riddell: so, what should we do?
<Riddell> dfiloni: if you want to compile digikam, you also need to compile the new libkdcraw
<dfiloni> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/267182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267182 in digikam-kde4 "Update to beta 3" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ScottK> mornfall: Works now.  Sorry for the bother.
<mornfall> ScottK: http://web.mornfall.net/stuff/conffile.png
<mornfall> Oh
<mornfall> .
<mornfall> Okey.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> ScottK, mornfall: phew
<Riddell> dfiloni: too late for the main archive, if you want to prepare packages for kubuntu-members-kde4 and/or backports I'm sure people would welcome that
<dfiloni> Riddell: why not a FFe?
<dfiloni> the new beta fixes a lot of bugs
<Riddell> dfiloni: because we're past feature freeze and into final freeze
<Riddell> dfiloni: if beta 1 is unusably buggy we should remove it like we did with amarok and koffice 2
<dfiloni> I've lost emails -.-'
<dfiloni> Riddell: so this will be done for jaunty
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: invalidate both bugs?
<mornfall> Riddell: I have uploaded beta4.
<mornfall> It should fix the installer.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  Having show details is still a reasonable feature request, it's just less critical than I thought it was.
<JontheEchidna> well I'll invalidate the upstream one since it really is wrong
<JontheEchidna> and file a new, more generic one for show details
<ScottK> Thanks.  Sorry for the confusion.
<Riddell> mornfall: you rock
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We still lack the show the diff option.  That might be useful to mention somewhere too.
 * JontheEchidna didn't know you could show a diff for conf files
<ScottK> That's what apt will do for you.
<JontheEchidna> pretty neat
<mornfall> Yes, I have intended to embed a kompare base3 view or somesuch, as an option.
<mornfall> But that's a little far off the horizon.
<mornfall> For now.
<mornfall> Please hit hard on beta4 in the meantime and I'll try to fix bugs if any appear.
<mornfall> But only real showstoppers this time.
<JontheEchidna> beta4 is in incoming now, /me builds
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: you can fetch package lists in read-only mode, which crashes adept
<txwikinger> ScottK: Is there a bug for the ichthux problem?
<ScottK> txwikinger: No.
<txwikinger> ok.. I will create one and upload the debdiff
<ScottK> txwikinger: Just need to remove kio-sword because it's non-working.
<txwikinger> Well.. I did that, but the germinator found some other packages that need tobe removed too
<txwikinger> And I found another small bug
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> txwikinger: sword-text-* depend on kio-sword too, so something will need to be done with those.
<txwikinger> I don't think I saw dependencies there.. I have another look
<ScottK> txwikinger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58405/
<txwikinger> well, it is a alternative depend
<txwikinger> sword | kio-sword | bibletime or something like that
<txwikinger> and it is in suggest
 * txwikinger thinks he needs to take over maintainership of all those packages in debian anyway
<txwikinger> the current maintainer seems to be MIA
<ScottK> OK.  I think that's OK then.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Right, regression.
<mornfall> -        m_updateAct->setEnabled( d.db.writeable() );
<mornfall> My bad.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Fixed locally.
<JontheEchidna> we could fix that with an beta4ubuntu1 version
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: You can pull from my repo to get the fix.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I wouldn't call that critical though.
<mornfall> Can be fixed later with other bits that accumulate.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, most people would quit and restart when they saw the needs root notice
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, mornfall: otherwise good to sync?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: You generally don't have a menu-ish way to run it as non-root anyway, I think.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you'd have to run it from the console and really not know what you're doing to trigger it. :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think so
<txwikinger> ScottK: Do you have a link to the build fail log for kio-sword?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: well, if the kde4.mk stuff is all squared away
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Oh, have you confirmed that the window expansion is fixed?
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: yes :)
<ScottK> txwikinger: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kio-sword/0.3-0ubuntu2
<txwikinger> ScottK: Thanks
<mornfall> Awesome.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Bug #284497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284497 in ichthux-meta "[intrepid] Broken dependency due to kio-sword FTBFS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284497
<ScottK> Riddell: In other news, I've reviewed the bug reports we got and all reported regressions/new problems on KDE 3.5.10 are fixed.  It also fixes at least one outstanding bug.  Details in Bug #261840.  How long do you want to age it before copying?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261840 in ubuntu "Please pocket copy KDE 3.5.10 from hardy-backports to hardy-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261840
<ScottK> txwikinger: Looking
<ScottK> txwikinger: I think moving the seed location deserves a mention in debian/changelog.  Other than that looks good.  If you'll update that, I'll sponsor it.
<txwikinger> Ok.. thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: so I should do the copy now?
<ScottK> Riddell: Your call.  I think it's good.
<ScottK> We can blame awen if it's not.  He did most of the fixing and he's not here right now.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you do it, I think it deserves a mention on kubuntu.org and planet KDE.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: didja see the adept ftbfs?
<JontheEchidna> seems cdbs related
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I haven't included kde4.mk in beta4, so could just be that.
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: we forgot to add cdbs and a depends, I think
<JontheEchidna> build-depends
<JontheEchidna> since we store our kde4.mk in the cdbs package
<mornfall> It does build-depend on cdbs.
<mornfall> Riddell had patches to make it use kde4.mk and also build-dep on quilt which is needed for that.
<mornfall> IIRC.
<JontheEchidna> could be a bad merge
<ScottK> May as well fix the read only bug while you're at it then.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell did: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it does depend on cdbs but the build still fails
<Riddell> needs quilt I expect
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> that did get lost
<Riddell> silly me, fix uploaded
<JontheEchidna> :)
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: You  should have just pulled from Riddell's repo, it'd merge cleanly I understand.
<mornfall> Oh, maybe not.
<mornfall> I modified build-depends as well.
<mornfall> Aah.
<ScottK> Any CDBS debian/rules masters handy who can help me figure something out?
<ScottK> If so, Please look at http://kitterman.com/test/kdvi_3.5.10-0ubuntu1.dsc - I'm trying to remove all the non-kdvi docs from the doc package and failing.  Suggestions please.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ is the one thing keeping me from having kdvi ready to upload.
<jussi01> heya lads and ladies: Im a bit tipsy, but I noticed yesterday that in intrepid the nvidia 177 drivers and their config util is missing a dep - package kit it seems - you may want to have a look
<jussi01> try running the nvidia config util, then writing the changes to x
<jussi01> it crashes
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: (Hammer hammer hammer. Adept, that is. Or even better, recruit people with hammers. *g* I have to go now for a while. I'll be around tomorrow, maybe later in the evening. Thanks for cooperation. And to Riddell, too. See you around.)
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: blogging should bring some attention to people with hammers, so I blogged about it ;)
<mornfall> Great. I should, too, I guess. TA.
 * JontheEchidna will be away until wedensday
<JontheEchidna> starting tomorrow
<jussi01> !hammertime-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: open adept, hit upgrade while there are no upgrade available, fetch lists, upgrade is still greyed out
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Actually, it could be fairly OK -- I think it would list the upgrades if you hit upgrade and then fetch lists would bring some in.
<mornfall> Ah, hmm, no.
<mornfall> Interesting.
<mornfall> Ah, I understand.
<JontheEchidna> it would be nice if upgrades were found it could automatically take you to the changes view with the upgrades marked, sorta like in updater
<JontheEchidna> well, sorta like when you open updater and upgrades are available
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Btw. for beta5 I'd accept a patch to fix the button layout on the "Sources" tab.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Maybe adding some explanatory text even in the case the software-properties-kde binary is available.
<jussi01> mornfall: while I have you here, is there a reason that adept always starts so small?
<mornfall> jussi01: Not that I know of. I have a tiling WM, so I wouldn't notice. : - ( Fixes welcome.
 * JontheEchidna puts that on his todo list too^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you are quoted in the latest issue of linuxuser ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: OMGOMGOMG
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> the one about userbase?
<apachelogger> yus
<Nightrose> nice
<apachelogger> still
<apachelogger> sebas got the interview :P
<apachelogger> interview > quote
 * Arby finally has a free evening for some kubuntu time
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you do some CDBS ninja'ing for me?
<Arby> anything in need of some love?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: meh
<Nightrose> too bad ;-)
<Nightrose> Arby: always :P
<Nightrose> Arby: quick
<apachelogger> Arby: cdbs apparently ;-)
<Nightrose> fix everything
<Arby> Nightrose: well yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: what seems to be the problem?
<Arby> my cdbs is very weak
<Arby> maybe I should have been more specific
<ScottK> apachelogger: 	In http://kitterman.com/test/kdvi_3.5.10-0ubuntu1.dsc (which is really kdegraphics from 3.5.10) I'm trying to remove all the non-kdvi docs from the doc package and failing.
<ScottK> That's all that stands between me and mashing the upload button.  The package itself works great.
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is no kdvi-doc-html package at all
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> .install I mean
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but somehow magically CDBS shoves everything into it.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hm. Would you mind fixing the about dialog to say beta 4 and reupload? : - ]
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: sure, that would be sorta inconvenient for the bug reporting feature now wouldn't it :P
<mornfall> Right. : - )
<JontheEchidna> got a codename in mind?
<JontheEchidna> Caffeine, maybe? :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll need to do a testbuild, cdbs doesn't do anything with the installing, it's really dh_install
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hah. I think the freeciv naval units series ended with Battleship duh?
<mornfall> And I don't think there's any bigger, better and heftier ship in freeciv than that.
<mornfall> Hmmmmmm.
<JontheEchidna> ha, actually I've never played freeciv actually
<mornfall> The codenames started with Trireme, IIRC.
 * mornfall thinks hard.
<mornfall> Codenames are fun.
<mornfall> Hm.
<mornfall> What about making it Sheldon?
<mornfall> Big Bang Theory characters could work for a while.
<JontheEchidna> sounds good to me
<mornfall> Go for it, then. I guess Leonard gets the RC and Leslie the Final. *grin*
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: have you reuploaded with the quilt fix yet? It hasn't shown up in LP as of now
<JontheEchidna> if not I can whip up beta4ubuntu2 with the quilt build-dep and the about dialog version bump
<mornfall> (a link to adept homepage from blogs is always appreciated, btw... I'm always in for better google pageranks: I already hit first page on "adept" too, which is good. And I really disappear now.)
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I was waiting for an upstream feedback for bug #271016, but it has been closed, disabling kde support. Should I open another bug report to apply the solution given by upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271016 in taskjuggler "[Intrepid] TaskJuggler is broken. Missing libkcal2b dependency." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271016
<Arby> ok, I have several kdepim bugs from the same user. all >6months old, all crash reports with no other information
<Arby> no response to requests for info in 3 weeks
<Arby> is it safe to do a mass closing as invalid?
<JontheEchidna> Arby: usually they're closed at 4 weeks or a few days short of 4 weeks
<Arby> JontheEchidna: hmm, I guess I wait a few more days then
<Arby> that type of bug just irritates me.
<Arby> they're completely useless noise
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's why it's sometimes a few days short of 4 weeks \o/
<Arby> :)
<JontheEchidna> fabrice_sp: upstream had a better solution?
<JontheEchidna> fabrice_sp: it doesn't really matter though, you could file a new report or reopen that one
<fabrice_sp> JontheEchidna: Upstream point me to Fedora Rawhide solution, dropping ICal support
<apachelogger> ScottK: s/debian\/tmp/debian\/kdvi-doc-html/g
<apachelogger> that should take care of it
<JontheEchidna> fabrice_sp: hmm, I seem to remember that we had to patch out iCal support for --no-kde-support anyway
<apachelogger> HTML gets in fact generated by CDBS
<fabrice_sp> JontheEchidna: I'll check the Fedora patch, but anyway, it's tool late for Intrepid, right?
<JontheEchidna> fabrice_sp: maybe not if we act quickly enough
<fabrice_sp> JontheEchidna: it's a  huge patch: http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewvc/devel/taskjuggler/taskjuggler-2.4.1-no-kdepim3.patch?revision=1.1&view=markup
<fabrice_sp> I'll try to apply it to my local version of taskjuggler
<JontheEchidna> holy crap, I am so thankful for cmake
<JontheEchidna> configure scripts == eww
<fabrice_sp> yeah :-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: debian/kdvi-doc-html/usr/share/doc ...
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> you're welcome
<fabrice_sp> JontheEchidna: by the way, if the patch is successful (still building in pbuilder), should I fill a FFe?
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: Are you fixing a bug or adding a feature?  Taskjuggler is in Universe, so the archive isn't frozen yet.
<fabrice_sp> ScottK: I'm restoring kde support to taskjuggler (drop to solve bug #271016). Upstream gave another solution to fix the same bug, keeping kde support
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271016 in taskjuggler "[Intrepid] TaskJuggler is broken. Missing libkcal2b dependency." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271016
<ScottK> Sounds like a bug fix to me then.  No FFe needed, just a MOTU willing to sponsor it.
<fabrice_sp> ScottK: ok. Thanks!
<Walrusse> Hello everyone. There is a problem with oxygen theme in Intrepid ; checkboxes, radio buttons and such are not transparent (grey background), and are way too big when used in Firefox (these seem to be used everywhere in gtk apps in Kubuntu)
<Walrusse> I'm just looking for the right package to submit a bugreport to, it's not directly related to Firefox, but to gtk-qt link (and Hardy had a similar problem with those buttons getting all grey when the focus was on it, still not solved)
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Whoot. New Adept :)
<Walrusse> I noticed that the qt-gtk theme changed during this week, it that can help
<JontheEchidna> Walrusse: see bug 223274, bug  211622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223274 in gtk-qt-engine "Widgets are in square box of background colour" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211622 in gtk-qt-engine "Parts of widgets disappear if you scroll (Using firefox)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211622
<JontheEchidna> been known since hardy, but upstream seems to have lost time to develop it :(
<Walrusse> problem is it's not the case anymore. Behaviour has changed since Beta
<Walrusse> so the bug would be in the gtk-qt-engine, or in the theme itself ?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I hadn't noticed any change, but I haven't logged out for a while...
<ScottK> Riddell: kdvi is sitting in source New waiting for your loving attention.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^ Your change did the trick.  Thanks again.
<Walrusse> I know that there was new packages of oxygen-cursor-theme , kde-icons-oxygen and gtk-qt-engine two or three days ago in Intrepid repositories
<Walrusse> that's about when I noticed a different behaviour
<ScottK> Walrusse: IIRC there was a recent change where the dependencies were lightened.  You ought to check your logs and see if you removed any unneeded packages about that time.
<Walrusse> ScottK: and these should not have been autoremoved by apt ?
<fabrice_sp> JontheEchidna: I created bug #284629 for that. I'll continue tomorrow (I'm getting compilation errors)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284629 in taskjuggler "[Intrepid] Support for kde dropped from Taskjuggler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284629
<Walrusse> hmmm, there seems to be a new gtk-qt-engine out , we'll see what it does :-)
<Walrusse> :-( doesn't change much, same huge buttons and checkboxes
<Walrusse> I'll fill in a bug report with more complete info, and we'll see what could or could not be done, thanks for your help  !
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> Just did an update via the Konsole and Adept popped up to let me know I had to reboot :)
<JontheEchidna> where can I get the latest daily isos?
<JontheEchidna> my dad wants to try Intrepid but he has an e1000e ethernet card in his new lappy
<DaSkreech> cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily
<JontheEchidna> thx
<DaSkreech> or daily-live if you want a live Cd
<JontheEchidna> would be preferrable ;)
<JontheEchidna> He's trying Intrepid cuz Fedora 9 was being "abysmal"
<JontheEchidna> in his own words
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> by what standards?
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, he didn't say
<JontheEchidna> he's outside with the dog at the moment actually, lol
<JontheEchidna> He's used Red Hat since version 5 or so
<DaSkreech> KDE?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> because it looked the most like CDE
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> Well yeah Fedora shipped with KDE 4.0 and have no plans to update to 4.1
<DaSkreech> So they might have a bit of issues
<DaSkreech> I forget if they have KDE3 on the repos
<DaSkreech> so he may be missing a lot of stuff
<DaSkreech> I think I know why XMPP crashes kopete
<JontheEchidna> haha, he couldn't get networking working due to the GTK network conf tool XD
 * JontheEchidna goes to eat
<JontheEchidna> Heh, so Fedora failed to detect both his wireless and wired ethernet, and the network configuration tool don't work
<JontheEchidna> and man, KDE 4.0.3 looks archaic D:
<ScottK> Walrusse: If you told it to do autoremove, they would have been autoremoved.
<a|wen> g'evening folks
<ScottK> Good evening.
<ScottK> a|wen: I've recommended to Riddell that he pocket copy 3.5.10 into hardy-updates.  Thanks again for all your work on that.
<a|wen> ScottK: i'd be confident in that too; i tried to hunt down some kde3.5.10 bugs we hadn't seen in LP earlier to day, but couldn't find any ... no problem, glad to help out
<Riddell> ScottK: oh yes, let's give that a shot
<ScottK> Riddell: Which? kdvi or kde3.5.10
<Riddell> both :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<a|wen> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you going to demote kdeartwork?
<Riddell> ScottK: should I?
<ScottK> It can't go in Main due to the new depends, so I'd say better in Universe than leave it in backports.
<ScottK> Universe is at least enabled by default.
 * ScottK needs to head out.  Be back in several hours.
<Riddell> ciao
<a|wen> see you
 * a|wen finally got my intrepid vm working on the laptop, so am ready to test/fix/whatever :)
<JontheEchidna> I think my dad likes Intrepid so far :]
<JontheEchidna> he hates kickoff though, lol
<JontheEchidna> he was very happy wireless worked out of the box
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: It is
<Riddell> for asdf in kdeaccessibility kdeaddons kdeadmin kdebase kdebindings kdeedu kdegames kdegraphics kdemultimedia kdenetwork kdepim kdesdk kdetoys kdeutils kdewebdev kdevelop; do echo yes | copy-package.py -s hardy-backports --to-suite=hardy-updates -b ${asdf}; done
<Riddell> there they go
<ScottK> Riddell: kicker-taskbar-compiz too
<a|wen> Riddell: as ScottK says ... and also looks like you're missing kdelibs and arts from the list on bug 261840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261840 in ubuntu "Please pocket copy KDE 3.5.10 from hardy-backports to hardy-updates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261840
<Riddell> super, all done, thanks ScottK and a|wen
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK and a|wen
<a|wen> perfect :) ... and Riddell, you did "something" to kdeartwork as well?
<a|wen> *hug* > apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm, no new news in austrian sports apparently
 * apachelogger reads about bad football results, druged cyclists, still-no-austrian in forumal 1 and hockey league got a new (yet as bad) campion
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Riddell: ping-ping
<apachelogger> hm "rooney almost did a solo run win against the belarussian football team", sounds like belarus might have a team the austrian one could win against
<rgreening> Riddell: did the plasmoid stuff get in under the wire?
<jtechidna> Riddell: argh, I forgot to give you the stuff bumping the adept version number in the about data
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-17
<jtechidna> Riddell: I haz bad connection, but I do need to give you a diff for adept that updates the version number in the about data
<Riddell> jtechidna: ok
<Riddell> rgreening: yes it got in
<jtechidna> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58581/
<Riddell> a|wen: I didn't do anything to kdeartwork
<rgreening> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee! python plasma
<a|wen> Riddell: okay ... i suppose you and ScottK will agree on whether "demote and copy" is the solution
<Riddell> I don't think it can be demoted in a released version
<Riddell> jtechidna: uploaded
<supertones> rgreening: as a package in kubuntu?
<rgreening> yeah, python-plasma
<supertones> thanks
<rgreening> part of kdebase-workspace.
<rgreening> np.. I wanted it for myself.
<rgreening> so, now to try and write some stuff in it...
<supertones> i see examples :)
<rgreening> don't coun't on the example working correctly. THe backport of the examples may not be 100% working.
<rgreening> I got the pytime plasma data engine to run, but not the clock itself
<supertones> ok
<rgreening> I have to look at that some more. I know the library itself works, but I suspect some of the features in the examples only exist in 4.2
<Riddell> ScottK: kdvi accepted
<a|wen> Riddell: okay ... that pretty much limits the options to do nothing
<rgreening> have fun.
<supertones> that would make sense
 * Riddell snoozes
<apachelogger> rgreening: why did you backport the examples then? :P
<apachelogger> that is only causing bug reports
<apachelogger> I tell you
<apachelogger> BUG REPORTS
<supertones> lol
<rgreening> apachelogger: lol... send them my way
 * apachelogger doesn't feel like reading them
<apachelogger> besides
<rgreening> I'll deal with them and hopefully get some better examples in there.
<apachelogger> rgreening: just drop it
<apachelogger> bad enough that the code comes from trunk and got no proper QA yet :S
<rgreening> Actually, it could just be my system. Perhaps someone else could test
 * apachelogger offers babpipes for a test
<apachelogger> *bagpipes even
<rgreening> supertones, can you install the python-plasma-examples package and try running the python clock ?
<supertones> sure gimme a sec
<supertones> where are these located?
<rgreening> after installed, you should just be able ot add widget
<apachelogger> hm
<rgreening> you may need to restart plasma or re-login
<supertones> ahh
<apachelogger> I think I am going to backport 4.1.3-svn to 4.1.2 :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> no, bad idea
<apachelogger> I think I am going to backport 4.9.4 to 4.1.2 :P
<apachelogger> that way I can take care of all reports some user might want to create
<apachelogger> means at least half a year no bug triage
<rgreening> someone took a drink from the sarcasm pool
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> that's the bagpipey music
<rgreening> hehe
<apachelogger> then again, backports really have no point anyway
<apachelogger> distribution work itself has no point
<rgreening> lol... time to change the music to something upbeat.. quick
<apachelogger> hippie music!
<apachelogger> hm, that reminds me
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Captain Hampton and the Midget Pirates!" by The Aquabats [The Fury of the Aquabats, 1997]
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> still, we need some alternative work ... like becoming the developer team which gets fastest drunk or something
<supertones> i might just be an epic failure but i can't find python-plasma anymore and trying to upgrade kdebase-workspace-data wants to remove a lot of good kde packages esp all my extra plasmoids
<apachelogger> stupid plasmoids
<supertones> thank god apt held kdebase-workspace-data back
<apachelogger> stupid apt
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> apparently I am grumpy
 * apachelogger goes fixx0ring his explodered systemsettings
<rgreening> lol. possibly the archive is not fully synced yet
<rgreening> apachelogger: cheer up now dammit! heheh
<apachelogger> hang on
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Super Orgy Porno Party" by The Planet Smashers [Life of the Party, 1999]
 * apachelogger runs
 * supertones wonders how #kubuntu-kde4 became #kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> inter-channel exchange program, makes irc live a tick more fun
 * a|wen wonders if it is a bad sign if he stille experiences bug 254476 with version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 of the package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254476 in guidance-power-manager "python2.5 crashed with AttributeError in checkBatteryCritical()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254476
<apachelogger> ~join #kubuntu-kde4
<a|wen> I'm sure I've seen that almost the same backtrace when fixing kde-guidance bugs for hardy ... Riddell: is there time to get this fixed; or is it to late? ^^^
<a|wen> it is no fun playing with intrepid packages on hardy :( ... what to do when debuild fails due to a missing /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk ; can you force it to just build the package without trying to mess with running things from debian/rules ?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: you need a debian/cdbs folder from hardy
<JontheEchidna> and a debian/rules file that includes the proper cdbs
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: i'm just trying to create a debdiff to a package in intrepid ... but the problem is that i'm on a hardy machine (but shouldn't mess with things inside the package due to this i suppose)
<a|wen> Riddell or ScottK: couldn't create a debdiff (debuild failing as i'm on hardy), but here is a manual diff http://awen.dk/packages/guidance-power-manager_4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4.manualdiff ... it really fixes bug 254476 (it's a port of kubuntu_34_kde-powermanager_no_lid_special_behaviour_disable.patch in kde-guidance, also see the changelog entry in the manualdiff)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254476 in guidance-power-manager "python2.5 crashed with AttributeError in checkBatteryCritical()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254476
<a|wen> ScottK: looks like your patch added to g-p-m yesterday fixes some of the duplicate bugs instead, eg. 282527
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: THe problem in the example is the dataEngine. I commented it out and it no longer cores out. So, I'll have it soon :0
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> nice
<ScottK> a|wen: Looks sane.  Are you saying I didn't fix the bug I said I fixed?
<ScottK> Riddell: I know when there was a bug in -backports and some stuff needed to be moved from Main to Universe in backports and (I think it was slangasek) it was moved.  Maybe you can Main -> Universe in backports and then copy to -updates.
<ScottK> a|wen: Sure enough I see what you mean.
<ScottK> a|wen: Guidance uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> G'nite, be back wednesday.
<NCommander> ScottK, What about copying what in backports?
 * NCommander knows things about this subject
<ScottK> NCommander: Riddell pocket copied KDE 3.5.10 into hardy-updates today.  The problem is kdeartwork picked up a new dependency and its' in Universe.
<ScottK> So it's either leave the new kdeartwork in backports or figure some way to get the into Universe in -updates.
<ScottK> a|wen: Guidance is accepted.
<NCommander> ScottK, you can change the promotion level of a package in a pocket
<NCommander> ScottK, we confirmed that works on dogfood
<NCommander> ScottK, just promote updates and backports
<ScottK> We need to demote, not promote.
<NCommander> Wait, demote?
<NCommander> That also works
<NCommander> But you might break things if anything in main depends
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Fyi, I've been able to restore UI of TaskJuggler (Bug #284629), using the Fedora patch. I've just suscribed Sponsors for universe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284629 in taskjuggler "[Intrepid] Support for kde dropped from Taskjuggler" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284629
<supert0nes> python clock does not work for me either might be a good idea to remove python-plasma-examples
<Riddell> supert0nes: poke rgreening about that when he appears
<supert0nes> sounds good
<davmor2> Riddell: \o/ Yay
<davmor2> Riddell: Not so sure about the bid DRAFT as a watermark in the khelpcenter ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: you think that makes it look unfinished?
<Riddell> nixternal: how do we get rid of that?
<davmor2> Riddell: It looks a little less polished that maybe it could ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: same on Kubuntu System Doc
<a|wen> morning everyone
<davmor2> the longer titles cut through the KDE logo too
<davmor2> like KDE The Application Development Framework
<a|wen> ScottK: sorry for questioning your g-p-m fix :) ... couldn't help fixing it, as i in some way already had the patch
<davmor2> Riddell: Akregator is missing docs
<davmor2> Kmail ditto
<davmor2> Konversation ditto
<davmor2> Ktorrent ditto
<davmor2> amarok and k3b ditto
<davmor2> kaddressbook kontact and korganiser too
<Riddell> kde 3 apps will be missing them
<Riddell> I guess that's a problem with kdepim then
<davmor2> sound
<davmor2> keyboard layout
<davmor2> solid
<davmor2> mouse
<davmor2> window behaviour
<davmor2> desktop eefects
<davmor2> s/eefects/effects
<davmor2> most of the rest seems okay
<davmor2> Riddell: do you want me to add a bug for it?
<Riddell> davmor2: I think there's alreaady  "no KDE 3 docs bug" on khelpcenter but add one if there isn't
<Riddell> and add one with your list of missing docs indeed
<davmor2> some of them aren't kde3
<Riddell> right, so make a new bug to list those
<Riddell> or a bug for "no kdepim docs" and one for the system settings docs
<davmor2> Riddell: How about a generic missing docs from khelpcenter and the list
<Riddell> davmor2: go for it
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> also I'm getting the incomplete Language Support again :(
<Riddell> davmor2: but this time it should do something if you run it
<davmor2> Riddell: Yeap starts up language installer and English is greyed out :)
<davmor2> hitting install window closes and no more lightbulb :)
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, no initial dialogue to install the missing bits for you?
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes it opens Language Installer.  Then I hit install on Language Installer because English is greyed out so it just closes the window.  So no idea what it did if anything.
<Riddell> davmor2: nothing, it would be obvious if it did something
<Riddell> davmor2: do you have language-pack-gnome-en-base installed?
<Riddell> apachelogger: your skepticism loses, we are clean of libs gtk gnome and bonobo and 7 MB more space on the CDs http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.intrepid/desktop
<smarter> cool :)
<seaLne> bah rsibreak is still buggy :(
<davmor2> Riddell: nope
<davmor2> Riddell: do you want the bug tagging to khelpcenter or to kubuntu docs?
<Riddell> davmor2: khelpcenter
<davmor2> np@s
<davmor2> Riddell: should Konqueror still include all the file management info?
<Riddell> davmor2: how do you mean?
<Riddell> it's able to browse files if you put a path in the address bar
<davmor2> Riddell: Dolphin handles file management now so should you include all the file management section in Konqueror still
<Riddell> davmor2: what do you mean by file management section?
<Riddell> we still want konqueror to do file management, lots of people still use it for that
<davmor2> Riddell: right that's okay then It just threw me seeing it there that was all :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, we should consider adding something in the component chooser to help people switching easilly between dolphin and konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: changing inode-directory mimetype preferences sounds a bit funky imho :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we can just add that to the uds pipe, no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: want to start a wiki page with UDS topics ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: this WE, for sure :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: as said, I have lots of ideas for the UDS :)
<Riddell> KubuntuUDSJaunty or something
<Tonio_> yep, will do that this WE
<Tonio_> probably tomorrow
<Tonio_> atm, I'm just backporting vlc 0.9 to hardy.... hard job
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, would you be interested in a kubufox package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently testing a few settings for firefox/kde integration and I think there is something to be done there
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of our users install firefox, and honnestly, firefox is just UGLY on kubuntu...
<Tonio_> we also miss the apt:/ protocol...
<Tonio_> can't wait to start jaunty to be honnest :)
<hunger> Tonio_: I'd like to see up to date debs of all the dev-stuff I need (git, cmake, svn). Ubuntu seems to not update those regularly:-(
 * JontheEchidna is up before he leaves
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: hope you can handle all the bugs without me :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I counter your Konsole Kolor skeme with this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70575&file1=70575-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Tango+Konsole
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> (yours it better, but this should hit the weak point for massive damage!)
<davmor2> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/284915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284915 in kdebase "Intrepid: Kubuntu Khelpcenter missing docs list" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> be back wednesday!
<JontheEchidna> btw, khelpcenter is kdebase-runtime iirc ;-)
<davmor2> all in categories
<JontheEchidna> unless it's a per-app problem :P
<davmor2> JontheEchidna: clever LP changed it all by itself ;)
<Tonio_> hunger: hum true that.... that probably explains within the server/client orientation
<Tonio_> hunger: but that can be boring especially on the git side, since the software evolves very, very quickly
<Tonio_> hunger: are there ubuntu stuff in it, or is that mostly standard debian sync ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Mostly debian sync, but since debian is frozen at this time (IIRC) they have outdated stuff, too.
<hunger> Currently I am grabbing the sources and package the stuff myself.
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, we did have a FirefoxKDEIntegration spec at last UDS, it never happened though
<Riddell> a|wen: if you have patches to guidance-p-m do poke me too so I can put them in svn
<a|wen> Riddell: I'll do that ... i suppose you've already been grapped 03-no-lid-special-behaviour-disable.diff from the g-p-m source?
<Riddell> about to
<a|wen> hunger: testing is frozen ... but as we sync from unstable that shouldn't have an effect (unstable is never frozen IIRC)
<a|wen> Riddell: what about the "DRAFT" watermark on the About Kubuntu section in khelpcenter ... is that supposed to still be there at this point?
<Riddell> a|wen: no, I should look into how to get rid of that
<ScottK> a|wen: Nothing to be sorry for.  I'm very glad you noticed and took care of it.
<a|wen> Riddell: cool ... just wanted to be sure it was on a todo somewhere
<ScottK> Riddell: Do I need to mention my gpm patches too or did you get those already?
<Riddell> ScottK: I think I got them, will check
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the discussion that NCommander and I had last night about promotion/demotion?  I think it's better to have kdeartwork in Universe -updates than Main -backports, but perhaps more trouble than it's worth.
<Riddell> ScottK: no, but I don't think we can demote something in a released version
<NCommander> Riddell, you can demote within a pocket
<NCommander> Riddell, I was able to test this with some assistance on dogfood
<exobuzz> intrepid is due out real soon. Im very worried that my bug (279409) won't be fixed in time, and I think it is rather important. is this still a known issue with knetworkmanager ? (static/fixed ips not working)
<Riddell> seaLne: what doesn't work about rsibreak?
<Riddell> NCommander: hrm, I'd still be scared to
<NCommander> Riddell, we actually tried it
<NCommander> Riddell, we didn't break the world
<seaLne> Riddell: it dosen't stop you after the right amount of activity, the locking of screen never goes away and less importantly only blocks one head
<Riddell> exobuzz: I can confirm the problem
<Riddell> but there's no real NM experience in kubuntu I'm afraid to fix it
<exobuzz> oh :(
<seaLne> wasn't will stephenson working on knm?
<exobuzz> perhaps just better to perhaps remove it from the gui temporarily, and tell people to use network/interfaces for fixed ips ? (if it can't be fixed for release)
<Riddell> seaLne: no, he does the plasmoid, different person does kde 3 knetworkmanager and he's mostly busy
<seaLne> ah
<Riddell> seaLne: looking at planetkde today toma says rsibreak is in maintainance until a developer comes along
<seaLne> yeah thats what made me notice the beta4
<Riddell> ScottK: do we want kmobiletools in main?  I'd have thought universe since upstream dropped it
<ScottK> Riddell: No, we want it demoted.
<ScottK> I thought we'd done that already ...
<Riddell> down it goes
<ScottK> Anyone hear any screaming since 3.5.10 got into hardy-updates?
<Tm_T> ScottK: hmm not me
<ScottK> Riddell: I think 3.5.10 in the main repo merits an announcement on kubuntu.org.
<Tm_T> ScottK: but also there were some real nice improvements to Kicker right after that release so... (:)
<Riddell> ScottK: I agree, want to do that or shall I?
<ScottK> Riddell: I've got $WORK I'm supposed to be doing right now, so I'd appreciate it if you would do it.
<Riddell> ScottK: stop skiving! :)
<ScottK> Tm_T: Well we have a process now, so if 3.5.11 comes out we'll know what to do.
<a|wen> Tm_T: i think we've got the most important kicker fixes from post 3.5.10 included as patches in our packages
<Tm_T> a|wen: sounds good then (:)
<nixternal> Riddell: you need to go through the .xml markup and change the status to 'final'
<Riddell> nixternal: I committed a change, which seemed to work
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 284985 - what to do? remove kaffeine and change Amarok to "Amarok 2 (amarok-kde4)" or remove both, considering we don't have amarok-kde4 in the repos anyway
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284985 in kopete "Kopete-Plugin: "Now Listening" not working with Amarok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284985
<Riddell> apachelogger: it doesn't work with amarok 1?
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> apachelogger: You don't mean remove kaffeine from the archive do you?
<apachelogger> only supports dbus
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, from the dialog ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: doesn't seem a very useful plugin for us then unfortunately
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK relaxes
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, there is still juk ;-)
 * apachelogger would just remove Kaffeine and change Amarok to Amarok 2
<apachelogger> that way the bug is fixed and users who use Amarok 2 can still use the plugin
<Riddell> apachelogger: go for it
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: uploaded
<nixternal> apachelogger: I will be at the meeting today...like in 3.5 hours right?
<nixternal> I am working from home today
<nixternal> +1 630 445 3860
<Riddell> apachelogger: accepted
<nixternal> apachelogger: ^^ now you have it :P
<a|wen> nixternal: it's in 3:20 from now, so yes
<apachelogger> nixternal: hehe, thx :P
<Riddell> nixternal: are you planning any sort of announcement?  I mind you came up with one at the last minute last time
<Riddell> release announcement I mean
<nixternal> how much time do I have?
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: that is another way of putting the question
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ok, when is release?
<Riddell> nixternal: until the 29th
<nixternal> oh
<Riddell> release is 30th
<nixternal> ya, I can do that again
<nixternal> I thought you needed it like right now
<Riddell> no, we're not releasing quite yet fortunately
<nixternal> because right now, I am heading to Starbucks for a pumpkin spice latte
<nixternal> ;)
<Riddell> pumpkin isn't a spice
<nixternal> but they make it into one :)
<Riddell> amazing what starbucks can do
<nixternal> oh it is so good
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> and their pumpkin muffins...mmm mmm good
 * nixternal goes before he forgets
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
 * mornfall peers at nixternal, possessing a doubtful expression
<ScottK> Just had the case to use the 'recently plugged in devices' feature for the first time and it's really cool.
<Riddell> hmm, no staff members
 * apachelogger notes that kubotu could take care of kicks ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 267182 we should remove digikam-kde4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267182 in digikam-kde4 "Update to beta 3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267182
<apachelogger> beta1 is way too old and way too buggy
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<Riddell> "https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1  You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to kde-systemsettings in ubuntu"  huh?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
 * a|wen thinks bug #1 is what you could call a very unofficial discussion board/wall ...
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<Riddell> yeah, but why is it related to kde-systemsettings
<apachelogger> Riddell: because someone once made it affect kde-systemsettings
<apachelogger> and one can't make it unaffect
<apachelogger> so we keep getting notifications
<Riddell> apachelogger: digikam-kde4 gone
<apachelogger> thx
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: You can probably get an LP dev to edit their database manually to get rid of that.
<yuriy> meeting in here today?
<mattik> Network vanished from my Kubuntu Intrepid yesterday
<mattik> I have used wireless network
<mattik> I try to reinstaling today
<Riddell> yuriy: isn't #u-meeting free?
<apachelogger> Riddell: fridge said something about arabic team IIRC
<yuriy> Riddell: email said #kubuntu-devel
<a|wen> #u-meeting it's only free for the first hour
<apachelogger> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1665
<apachelogger> a|wen: the 2nd
<apachelogger> we start at 18, they end at 19
<Riddell> here it is then I guess
<a|wen> you're right ... /me can't do timezone calcs right now it seems
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're kdeartwork coordinator?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, I told ruphy to take that job ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: he seems to think you'd do it, or maybe it's a joke (on kde-release)
<apachelogger> Oh? I thought Harald Sitter already volunteered me to be that. :P Anyways, on
<apachelogger> kde-artists I got just a +1.
<Riddell> right, I misread
<apachelogger> oh, ewww
<apachelogger> Riddell: the icons from teh kubuntu doc in khelpcenter are stored in kubuntu-docs?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I think so
<Riddell> it's too late to oxygenise them
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: We got a very nice reply on devel-discuss about kdvi, "This is a strong signal of the will to listen to user needs. I will be happy to keep on working on the new ubuntu - which is by far the most complete I've ever seen."
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh noes :(
<apachelogger> ScottK++
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like I missed an entry point for the HAL problem.  I'll fix it this afternoon.  See Bug #281918 for details.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281918 in guidance-power-manager "guidance-power-manager crashed with Exception in _initHAL()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281918
<Riddell> hugs to ScottK
<ScottK> If someone could go through all the dupes and see if any have a different backtrace, that'd be really helpful ....
<a|wen> ScottK: that's a serious amount of duplicates ... i'll start going through them in a minute
 * apachelogger notes that deleting 400k files at once is a pretty bad idea
<a|wen> ScottK: your lucky day today ... same backtrace all of them
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> I am so stupid!
 * apachelogger smashes head against the wall
 * a|wen graps apachelogger so he stops
<apachelogger> I think I found the cause for our non-kde4 desktop file issues!
<apachelogger> debian/patches/12_deprecate_applnk.diff
<apachelogger> -#define APPLNK_INSTALL_DIR "${SHARE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/applnk"
<apachelogger> +#define APPLNK_INSTALL_DIR "${SHARE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/applications"
<apachelogger> I just straced kbuildsycoca4
<apachelogger> now guess what
<apachelogger> it scanns all applnks, then scans all xdg paths
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> and what we get is two entries for apps in usr/share/applications
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> hooray for debian
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger needs to testbuild without that patch
<seaLne> i really wish sound worked for me in intrepid for something other than the startup and shutdown sounds
<rgreening> apachelogger: we should add a TODO to update apps to use xdg paths. Perhaps we can add any to a list and path then as we get time...
<rgreening> s/path/patch
<apachelogger> rgreening: we already did that, there are only a couple of apps which slipped through our net
<apachelogger> KDE4 ends this completely
<apachelogger> there is only a cmake module for the XDG path
<rgreening> apachelogger: ok. cool
<apachelogger> which also makes that patch completely pointless
<nixternal> 38 minutes?
<a|wen> nixternal: exactly :)
<nixternal> I want to get some more starbucks :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: so, are you feeling better today :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> rgreening: I did go to be at 4:30am :P
<apachelogger> was fixing that kopenwithdialog bug all night long
<rgreening> lol.. I never slept. I was out of town. Mom had a heart mild attack, so I drove to the hospital... she's ok now though.
<apachelogger> :|
<rgreening> it was a scare...
<rgreening> but it's all good now
<rgreening> apachelogger: anyway, I have to unpack ... but I'll be back for the meeting.
 * apachelogger  unpacks kde4libs :)
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for looking.
<rgreening> apachelogger: If I tag a package as suggests, then it won't automatically get installed (rather then recommends which does seem to get pulled in)? correct?
<apachelogger> rgreening: yes
<ScottK> rgreening: That's right.
<rgreening> ok. My blunder.. I mistakenly used a recommends...
<ScottK> a|wen: Any thoughts on how to trigger the Guidance bug?  I can't seem to manage it.
<a|wen> ScottK: it is triggered as HAL is not running (or not avaible at that moment) as far as i can see ... one of the reporters talked about experiencing it just after suspend; don't know how hal/dbus handles this
<ScottK> a|wen: Right.  The problem is I can't get past the fix I did do to give this one a chance to happen.
<a|wen> ScottK: it's triggered as the connection is lost; we are trying to reconnect, but this generates an exception that crashes
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'm updating kdebase-workspace for the python-plasma bit - 1) make the examples a suggest 2) commented out the code in the example that crashes plasma
<apachelogger> rgreening++
<apachelogger> rgreening: make sure you catch all the crashy code
<a|wen> ScottK: are we sure it still happens ... couldn't find any very recent duplicates
<ScottK> a|wen: The thing is that error type was introduced in the same upload as my fix, so it has to still be there unless yours got it.
<rgreening> apachelogger: yeah. It's isolated to calling the dataEngine plasma bits. If I run it in plasmaviewer, it segfaults (which should not crash plasma when run from there but does). So I commented out the _init_ call to that section.
<apachelogger> ok
<a|wen> ScottK: then it is there ... is it correctly seen that you try to catch this exception in the g-p-m.py file?
<ScottK> I do catch it, but not there.  I can see where if you got to that point with no HAL it would die.  I just can't get there.
<ScottK> I think I just replicated it.
<a|wen> ScottK: it's part of the 5 second poling ... find "def poll" in g-p-m.py
<a|wen> ScottK: 4 lines down you have self.powermanager.checkHAL()
<ScottK> Yes.  That's where I need to fix it.
<a|wen> :)
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in a minute
<Riddell> or four
<apachelogger> 3
<Riddell> deal
<ScottK> a|wen: I just stopped and started HAL a large number of times and got the crash.
<apachelogger> a|wen: please apply for https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do it like Hobbsee got core-dev.  Apply for him.
<apachelogger> ScottK: huh?
 * apachelogger doesn't know that story :D
<a|wen> ScottK: it sounds like you got the patch in your head then, and just need to write it down :)
<ScottK> She never applied for core-dev.  Mithrandir did her application.
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes.  It's just don't die and wait to try again.
<apachelogger> haha, nice :D
<apachelogger> ~topic learn
<kubotu> okay
<a|wen> apachelogger: already done :) ... "Your membership is awaiting approval from one of this team's administrators. "
<a|wen> ScottK: that's what we want
 * a|wen graps something hot to drink during the meeting
<apachelogger> ~topic set Welcome to today's Kubuntu Meeting. Agenda: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to today's Kubuntu Meeting. Agenda: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell
<Riddell> Tonio_, seele, Nightrose, nixternal, yuriy: ping
<yuriy> here!
 * a|wen waves
 * jussi01 waves to everyone
<Riddell> hmm, short of council
<Riddell> yuriy: able to call nixternal? +1 630 445 3860
 * ivorian waves
<seele> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> yay, quorum
<apachelogger> hooray
<Riddell> a|wen: would you like to go first
<Riddell> a|wen: tell us about yourself and why you want to be a kubuntu member
<apachelogger> Wiki: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AndreasWenning LP: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning
<Nightrose> meep
<Nightrose> meeting here?
<apachelogger> yus
<a|wen> Riddell: i'll do that
<Nightrose> sorry for being a little late
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just started, a|wen's application for membership is on
 * txwikinger says hello
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> heheh
<Nightrose> apachelogger: thx
<nixternal> I just got back from starbucks :)
<yuriy> hi nixternal, tried calling you
<a|wen> I've from DK and a student ... I've been using kubuntu since dapper; as my first linux experience, and just loves it :) and try to help out whereever i can
<nixternal> hehe, so did Riddell :)
<a|wen> I've been fixing bugs since the beginning of this year, and really wants to continue to contibute in that way some more
<Riddell> a|wen: what's the Kubuntu community like in Denmark?
<apachelogger> a|wen: are you member of the danish loco?
<a|wen> not very big ... we have a active ubuntu community; but it seems that out of those we are only 2 kubuntu users that i know of (one is me)
<seele> a|wen: are you still a student?
 * apachelogger diggs for his loco question
<ScottK> + gives HUGE pluses to a|wen's application.  He's been a great help to me on getting KDE 3.5.10 into Hardy, kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager, klamav, and I'm sure other stuff I can't think of right now.
<nixternal> a|wen: don't feel bad...pretty much the same here in Chicago as well
<Riddell> a|wen: have you found it easy to get fixes into Kubuntu?  anything that isn't as smooth as it should be?
<nixternal> my beating up ubuntu users to make them kubuntu users hasn't worked out well yet :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: beat em with clocks
<apachelogger> everyone loves clocks
<a|wen> i'm not a member of the loco-team yet ... the team has just undergone some changes to be an danish organization (with special benefits), so it's has been closed for submissions, but opened up again, so i'll be a member in next week i hope
<yuriy> a|wen: I know you did a great job getting fixes in for guidance for hardy.  what have you been doing for intrepid?
<nixternal> ya, they don't get that...I told them Kubuntu and KDE 4 is the distro and desktop of choice for Flavor Flav
<a|wen> seele: i'm studying for a master in telecom
<ivorian> ha
<nixternal> a|wen: groovy, LoCo work has been without a doubt my favorite thing here...can be a pita at times, but has always seemed to have just worked out
<a|wen> Riddell: yeah ... both you, ScottK, apachelogger and yuriy has been great sponsors :)
<nixternal> a|wen: what are you future plans with Kubuntu if you were to become a member? How do you thinkk you can help make it better?
 * yuriy clearly never sponsored anything
<nixternal> heh
<seele> a|wen: if you get a job how much will that affect your participation in kubuntu?
<a|wen> yuriy: i've had a busy august+september ... but i'm getting back at it
<nixternal> a|wen: that can be expected...I have had a busy June to today and I too am getting back at it
<a|wen> i'll mainly be focusing on making kubuntu rock in the long run (like the kde3.5.10 fixes) ... all the fancy new stuff is not my main focus (but i'm not afraid on touching it :) )
<nixternal> ahh, you did all of the 3.5.10 stuff right?
<a|wen> seele: i already have a job now ... so getting a real job later will merely give me more time ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> I wish that were true for me...but who knows what the future might bring
<a|wen> nixternal: ScottK did all the packages ... but i set a goal of fixing all regressions coming up, and succeeded :)
<nixternal> good job!
<Riddell> well +1 from me for work done and ScottK's testimonial
<nixternal> +1 from me as well
<apachelogger> seele, Nightrose?
<Riddell> seele, Nightrose, yuriy?
<Nightrose> +1 for showing kde 3 some love
<seele> Riddell: +1
<nixternal> a|wen: congratulations!!! \o/ - keep up the outstanding work, and here is to a very bright future working together!!!
<yuriy> +1 for all the great fixes for hardy
<jussi01> congrats a|wen ! :)
<yuriy> need maintainers for 3.5
<Nightrose> welcome a|wen :)
<Riddell> welcome along a|wen
 * a|wen smiles ... thanks to everyone who have helped and shown confidence along the way :)
<Riddell> rgreening: about?
<yuriy> welcome a|wen
 * apachelogger hands a|wen a cookie
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> gratz a|wen
<Riddell> rgreening: you're up next, who are you and why do you like Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> Wiki: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening LP: https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening
<nixternal> hiya rgreening! care to introduce yourself?
<a|wen> thx apachelogger :)
<rgreening> sure thing..
<rgreening> I have been using Linux since 93, many distros. I started using Kubuntu at dapper, but only dabbled with it.
<rgreening> My primary OS was Gentoo, and I was developing (patches, bug fixings, etc) for them prior to my departure fully to Kubuntu at Fiesty.
<rgreening> During this last couple of months, I have found a renewed interest/drive to get back into developing, and asked Riddell what I could help with. Since then, I have been busy updating packages, patches, etc.
<rgreening> I have  a B.Sc. in Comp Sci, and experienced in programming in many languages.
<seele> rgreening: what are some of your plans for jaunty?  i see you are going to uds
<seele> rgreening: c++ too? :)
<rgreening> yeah, c++
<Riddell> rgreening: you seem to change distros a lot, do you think you'll stick with Kubuntu?
 * seele pulls rgreening in to kde-core-devel
<ivorian> rgreenin has done really solid work with  all the new stuff
<nixternal> rgreening: seeing as you have been using linux as long as I have...what made you choose to switch to Kubuntu, seeing it is a part of a new user community?
<rgreening> Riddell: I was looking for a solid place to hang my hat. Kubuntu has provided that for me.
<Nightrose> rgreening: what made you switch to kubuntu?
<apachelogger> rgreening: are you member of a loco?
<rgreening> I mainly switched as I had a lot of friends looking for something to use. Now they all use Kubuntu.
<nixternal> rock!
<rgreening> :) 15+ converts Including my parents
<rgreening> apachelogger: nope. english (canadian)
<ScottK> rgreening:  Gets ++++ from me.  He's been very helpful in fixing/triaging.
<seele> +1
<rgreening> I love coding... and fixing
<rgreening> In my current work, I do not get to use my skils. Here I get to test them to the max.
<a|wen> rgreening: as long as you don't make coding errors just to have something to fix ;)
<Nightrose> +1 from me - always good to have coders around and you seem to be doing good work :)
<yuriy> +1, what Nightrose said
<rgreening> a|wen: lol
<Riddell> +1 from me too, for fixing everything he's been asked to
<nixternal> rgreening: via your wiki page => "Work on things to help Kubuntu catch up with Ubuntu for usability." ... care to elaborate what you feel Kubuntu is missing in order to catch up with Ubuntu on usability?
<seele> anyone who knows c++ gets a +1 from me.. we need more of them
<nixternal> I know c++
<apachelogger> ^_^
<nixternal> can I get a +1 :)
<seele> nixternal: you already have +1s
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes, but you don't do anything .
<nixternal> oh, groovy :)
<yuriy> nixternal: no, no membership for you
<seele> oooh
<Riddell> congratulations rgreening
<yuriy> welcome rgreening
<nixternal> ScottK: you going to UDS? If so, remind me that you have a boot to the butt coming :P
<nixternal> +1
<rgreening> nixternal: well, it seems Ubuntu gets changes but we sometimes miss them (gdm guest account )
<nixternal> hhahaha
 * apachelogger also hands rgreening a cookie
<Riddell> onto the somewhat lengthy agenda
<nixternal> congrats
<a|wen> welcome rgreening :)
 * rgreening takes a bow..
<rgreening> ty
<Riddell> apachelogger: had an item for the state of kubuntu bugs
<ScottK> nixternal: No.  Sorry you'll need to catch me at a different time.
<apachelogger> rgreening: KDM is a very special case of features ;-)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> jonny and I have been fighting with bugs
<apachelogger> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/kdebase
<apachelogger> we almost got kdebase to 0 NEW, which is uberawesome
<yuriy> indeed
<apachelogger> kdepim is more like a battlefield these days and we have a pretty decent new incoming triage
<rgreening> very
<apachelogger> that said, kubuntu bugs is active and very productive
<apachelogger> a|wen also did a lot of triage on old untouched bugs, btw ;-)
<rgreening> yeah, check them 5-a-day stats for apachelogger
<apachelogger> http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<nixternal> Riddell: at Ohio Linux Fest, I sat down with Jono and Jorge concerning the Upstream stuff and bugs in Malone and volunteered to take on a couple of projects...just an FYI... jcastro has more info on that if you need filling in
<a|wen> awesome work apachelogger
<apachelogger> So, is there anything we need to give special attention to regarding upcoming Intrepid release?
<apachelogger> besides the missing translations
<rgreening> +1 awesome
<nixternal> I guess it is time for me to start doing 5-a-day work again
<yuriy> did bluetooth get fixed?
<Riddell> looks like apachelogger is going great from those stats, crimsun is just scary though
<nixternal> I was the top for a while, until I was told to simmer down and let the new people to get in on it :)
<apachelogger> I think crimsun is cheating :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think the main thing to look for is upgrade bugs
<nixternal> Riddell: crimsun is insane, trust me!
<Riddell> I think kde 3 to 4 upgrades are still under-tested and we'll get quite a few problems when people try it
<apachelogger> yeah
<nixternal> the only problem I had was related to X
<Riddell> yuriy: no, is bug 280997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280997 in kdebase-workspace "solid-bluetooth needs update for bluez 4.x" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280997
<rgreening> Riddell: I have a friend I'm going to get him to do the up tonight.
<a|wen> Riddell: wasn't hardy -> intrepid upgrade offer disabled in adept ?
<apachelogger> we also don't get a lot of reports from kde3=>kde4
<ScottK> Riddell: mvo did get the *-dev special case done, so that'll help some.
<nixternal> apachelogger: my blinking dual monitor issue I think is related to krandr
<nixternal> because I don't have that issue on Ubuntu
<Riddell> a|wen: yes, so people will need to know how to run the command
<nixternal> with the same xorg.conf...the pissy part is I fixed that last week, and this week I can't remember how I fixed that
<apachelogger> nixternal: I noticed that as well
<Riddell> ScottK: I think the package upgrade is fine, it's more the settings upgrade I'm less sure about
<nixternal> can we remove krandr since it a) doesn't work and b) seems to be causing problems for a few of us?
<apachelogger> nixternal: do they use different resolutions maybe?
<rgreening> Riddell: does update-notifier-kde detect dist upgrade now (or can it)
<nixternal> apachelogger: I looked, the resolutions looked the same
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<nixternal> I even removed krandrrc from config
<apachelogger> nixternal: a few doesn't qualify for removal IMHO
<nixternal> it does when it effects me :P
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> can we break it out as a standalone package at all?
<apachelogger> no
<nixternal> one that isn't required?
<nixternal> damnit, go with me :P
<apachelogger> I think it is pretty strong bound into workspace
<nixternal> ya, I was thinking the same...I just glanced over it a bit
<apachelogger> at least plasma requires it to do the on-the-fly resizing of the panle etc.
<seele> (brb office call)
<Riddell> I think we're slipping into the next topic "Stuff that needs to be sorted/fixed for Intrepid"
<nixternal> ya, looks like it
<apachelogger> already are
 * apachelogger should have marked that ;-)
<Riddell> of which langpacks are the top of the list
 * nixternal shudders
<nixternal> what needs to be fixed there?
<Riddell> they tried to make new ones this morning but they were still incomplete, an export is ongoing so hopefully tomorrow we'll have something
<nixternal> ok, if I am up when they come out I can work on those
<nixternal> I have absolutely nothing planned this weekend for once...to cold for me to ride
<Riddell> nixternal: work on them?
<Riddell> hopefully they'll just work
<nixternal> get them packaged up
<nixternal> updated
<Riddell> they package themselves
<nixternal> true
<Riddell> langpacks from launchpad (not KDE)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> sorry, I was thinking from KDE
<apachelogger> Anything else?
<nixternal> krandr? :)
<Riddell> but testing will be needed to make sure they contain all the required translations
<apachelogger> nixternal: what's your proposal?
<ScottK> nixternal: Fire up those C++ skillz and fix it.
<nixternal> make it work!
 * apachelogger agrees with ScottK :P
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, I need to definitely look at it
<Riddell> it works for me
<Riddell> not that I've done much with it
<nixternal> I need to get out of this Java and Python rut my work has put me into
 * a|wen will test langpacks in his own language as soon as they are up
<Riddell> no claydoh around
<Riddell> "Do we want a FAQ or page for users describing what to expect in their transition from KDE3 to KDE4? I can work on this -- claydoh "
<Riddell> yes I think that would be lovely
<nixternal> +1
<apachelogger> +1
<Riddell> apachelogger on preventing borkage
<apachelogger> networkmanager was broken, bluetooth is still broken
<apachelogger> ideas on how to prevent this kind of stuff?
<rgreening> +1
<Riddell> I think we just need to catch these things early
<txwikinger> nvidia probles should be mentioned
<apachelogger> yeah
<ScottK> Riddell: I think this should be a topic at UDS.
<apachelogger> I was thinking that maybe assigning someone as direct contact would make sense.
<Riddell> e.g. when someone posts to kubuntu-devel we need to make sure we respond
<yuriy> well, about that, they did send an email to kubuntu-devel a couple days before making the bluetooth change
<yuriy> calling for testing
<rgreening> ScottK: +1 on that
<Riddell> and we need more kubuntu core-dev to make sure our voice is heard
<yuriy> afaik nobody tested or responded
<ScottK> Riddell: The problem (As I see it) is not us catching, but Ubuntu caring
<apachelogger> +1 on more core devs
<Riddell> ScottK: yep, but alas it's up to us to make sure they care
<rgreening> apachelogger: that's next on my list of things to accomplish
<ScottK> yuriy: True for bluetooth.  Not AFAIK true for networkmanager
<seele> (back)
<apachelogger> ScottK: it would be easier for them to care if they (the ones that break stuff) have to deal with someone from us directly
<yuriy> still, they shouldn't have gone ahead with the change without any response
<a|wen> we should have a direct contact person that they can ask if they are in doubt about breaking (or in general in doubt)?
<ScottK> Riddell: There was a lot of "Tough - you're a derivative, it's up to you to keep up" feedback.
<apachelogger> a|wen: general exchange
<Riddell> a|wen: they have plenty, a whole channel here
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the basic question of are they required to care needs to be clarified.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but if they have someone specific we add a social component to it
<nixternal> Riddell: I will talk to a few people and see if they will help others start caring...it is worth a shot imho
<a|wen> Riddell: yeah ... but they don't seem to be aware of it
<nixternal> I think if we show that we also care for Ubuntu, things might start to turn around as well
<nixternal> we have been pretty much one-sided expecting Ubuntu to be two-sided on quite a few things
 * apachelogger did that since he started with Kubuntu and only recently stopped because apparently no one cares that I care
<Riddell> nixternal: very noble of you, I'm half expeting suggestions that we should break ubuntu desktop to see how they like it :)
<nixternal> Riddell: hahahahah! that is classic
 * a|wen thinks someone should learn them to look at rdepends
<txwikinger> nixternal: Ubuntu as in Gnome or Ubuntu as in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's not a bad idea.
<nixternal> omg, I litterally just wet myself
<nixternal> I am crying
<apachelogger> lol
 * ScottK wonders about adding KDE-only to the Amarok .desktop
<nixternal> trying to gain some komposure....2 wrongs don't make a right :P
<yuriy> nixternal: but we don't generally work on underlying libraries here
 * rgreening smiles at ScottK
<a|wen> ScottK: and make another desktop file that is gnome-only to install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<apachelogger> yuriy: all the more b0rkage we can cause
<nixternal> yuriy: hahaha, dang you apachelogger for taking my line somewhat
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> Riddell: There is a fundamental question about are Kubuntu and Ubuntu siblings or is there a parent-child relationship that I think needs to be clarified.
<yuriy> ScottK: and which one is the younger child ;)
<nixternal> we need see about working a little closely with Ubuntu (almost referred to them as upstream, though they are in some ways)
<nixternal> Seb: you went back to KDE?
<nixternal> Me: ya dude, I cannot stand gnome at all...it reminds me of getting school clothes at kmart when I was a little kid, and then the other kids beating me up
<a|wen> as both ubuntu-desktop development and ubuntu as in underlying libs/kernel is going on in the same irc-channel / same mail list they naturally get more closely connected
<nixternal> lol...I installed Ubuntu on my laptop at work to give a shot and it lasted all but 4 hours I think
<rgreening> Ubuntu is the whole, I just think a lot of the devs ar Gmone affectionados, and that's what we need to get around. We need them to realize that being a dev means being courteous to all package providers. It's not a sererate distro, just a desktop alternative
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<rgreening> s/Gmone/Gnome
<apachelogger> a|wen: that is not true
<apachelogger> Hobbsee raised that topic recently
<rgreening> though Gmone sounds funnier
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that's the topic for UDS.
<apachelogger> the ubuntu-devel list is not gnome-specific
<apachelogger> there is almost no gnome stuff going on there, that is all happening at the ubuntu-desktop list
<Riddell> ScottK: fell free to start that UDS topic wiki page I was asking tonio to do earlier
<nixternal> well, Kubuntu will win the dance-off at UDS hands down!
<a|wen> apachelogger: what about the ubuntu-devel irc channel?
<nixternal> that will get us noticed
<apachelogger> a|wen: that is mixed indeed
<apachelogger> but then again there is no #kubuntu-motu either
<seele> speaking of uds, who is going?
<Riddell> nixternal: we could do with some musicians for the All Stars concert
<ScottK> a|wen: That is mostly foundations stuff.  Some Gnome, but most of that is in #ubuntu-desktop
<ScottK> We also discuss KDE stuff there too when needed.
<a|wen> okay ... just seemed to be more mixed in many medias to me
<nixternal> Riddell: damn, I am the furthest thing from a musician, and after watching your karoaki, I don't think you can sing :P
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> nixternal: how dare you
<nixternal> lol
 * txwikinger missed the Karaoki
<rgreening> If I sing, you better run. glass will shatter
<Riddell> I think we should move on
<apachelogger> yes
<a|wen> apachelogger: it looks like #kubuntu-motu stuff is going on in #kubuntu-devel as well
<nixternal> I with rgreening there, I break glass
<nixternal> a|wen: as it should I think
<apachelogger> a|wen: we are too lazy to switch channels :P
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> though we do help out quite a bit in *-motu
<apachelogger> Can we (man power)/should we (sensible use of man power) target kubuntu-mid/kubuntu-mobile for Jaunty? Form a core team? Who could work on it at all?
<a|wen> nixternal: agreed
<Riddell> apachelogger: will upstream be ready for that?
<apachelogger> most likely
<persia> I'm willing to share experiences getting the ubuntu-mobile flavour going if that would help for this topic.
<nixternal> for mobile I would say yes to upstream being ready
 * txwikinger likes to get into mobile
<apachelogger> KDE started work on plasma-mid (a new containment type + panel)
<nixternal> I witnessed some super cool mobile machines at Ohio Linux Fest running Kubuntu/KDE4
<Riddell> would we have people with the hardware?
<apachelogger> mockup: http://www.notmart.org/misc/plasma-mid.png
<jussi01> nice
<persia> Hardware is largely available retail at this point, although it's not clear if everyone has it.
<nixternal> that looks good
<nixternal> I would be willing to pick up something mobile to help out
<apachelogger> smarter got an eee
<txwikinger> nixternal: anything cheaper than openmoko?
<nixternal> price doesn't matter if I can help make something FREE better :)
<Riddell> persia: what are the outcomes of ubuntu-mobile?  a seed and meta package, CD images?  is there much coding has to be done?
<txwikinger> easy to say when you have a job :p
<jussi01> is this something that should/will run on n800/n810?
<rgreening> I may be able to get something (if I can get it cheap). Will a gp2x be able to run it?
<jussi01> if so, I have an n800
<apachelogger> oh, right, to clearify ... I talked with persia and ogra -mobile would be that plasma thing, and persia suggest to have kubuntu-mid based upon Qtopia
<Riddell> s/Qtopia/Qt Extended/
<apachelogger> yus ;-)
<persia> Riddell, For Ubuntu Mobile, it was a seed derived from Ubuntu Desktop, with minor changes in app selection (e.g. s/firefox/midbrowser), a new theme, a new settings package, and use of devilspie to make things full screen.
<nixternal> w00t, I was playing with Qtopia recently for a mobile platform project at work
<Riddell> would be good to have that packaged, fabo tried a while ago in Debian but I don't think he got anywhere
<Nightrose> i have got an eee too for testing if needed
<nixternal> I have to say that is pretty slick, but takes a lot of getting used to
<persia> With the seed, then it was just getting images in the data centre.
<Riddell> well it sounds like there's interest, so great, let's do it :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: since you are KDE fame, do you think you could get us some free devices? ;-)
<persia> jussi01, Nothing *buntu is going to run on the n800 unless LP grows ARM buildds.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i can try but don't get your hopes up high
<Riddell> persia: I'm pretty sure that'll happen at some point
<jussi01> persia: even though nokia is supposedly porting?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess we should do a call on the mailing list.
<apachelogger> find people who could help and test
<nixternal> Nightrose: well, seeing as the Pilot people had issues, I am willing to bet more of the same
<Riddell> would be a UDS topic too
<yuriy> this should probably be a topic at UDS
<persia> jussi01, nokia ports post-release, which makes it hard to fix bugs effectively.
<Nightrose> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> +1 on UDS
<nixternal> Nightrose: they tried getting a bunch of PDAs for KPilot testing a couple of years back without much success
<nixternal> I ended up donating some old PDAs I had
<Nightrose> nixternal: ahhh
<Nightrose> well we have nokia now
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> good point
<Riddell> apachelogger: "How to deploy KDE 4.2 pre-stable releases?"
<nixternal> damn good point
<nixternal> would be nice if we could backport them :)
<rgreening> yeah
<apachelogger> Proposal: use the KDE 4 PPA for stable KDE + (un)stable extra apps (e.g. Amarok 2) || use kubuntu-experimental for unstable KDE || other options: kubuntu-members-kde4-unstabl
<apachelogger> We are going to backport.
<nixternal> rock on
<Riddell> kubuntu-experimental seems sensible
<nixternal> do testing from the PPA?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> our PPAs are inconsistently named though
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we going to work on 4.1 updates in intrepid-backports -> -updates like we did 3.5.10?
<nixternal> ya, we can fix that easily though
<yuriy> "unstable" meaning betas or snapshots?
<apachelogger> Well
<nixternal> unstable meaning they haven't been well tested
<nixternal> experimental would be betas or snapshots
<Riddell> ScottK: yes that seems sensible
<nixternal> like debian I am guessing?
<apachelogger> the idea is to have alpha/beta/rc in a seperated archive
<apachelogger> that way we can keep doing inofficial updates in the kde4-members ppa
<ScottK> Riddell: Then keeping 4.2 out of intrepid-backports and in *ppa is the way to go.
<ScottK> We should jump Jaunty to 4.2 as soon as the first alpha is out though.
<apachelogger> once KDE 4.2.0 is out, we release the packages to the kde4-members ppa
<Riddell> ScottK: I think 4.2 can go in backports once it's stable
<Riddell> ScottK: agree on jaunty
<ScottK> Riddell: Well then we'll use -proposed for 4.1 updates.
<apachelogger> alpha is due in a couple of days IIRC
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know if that is that what Gnome do?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think we'll wait on packaging that until intrepid is out
<persia> GNOME is dropping 2.24.1 on Monday or so.  2.24.2 will be through -updates
<persia> (based on the release meeting traffic)
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> persia: but does it go through -proposed first or -backport or straight into -updates?
<ScottK> Riddell: They use -updates
<ScottK> Err. proposed
<persia> Riddell, -proposed -> -updates
<Riddell> right, we can do that too then
<apachelogger> +1
<Riddell> for 4.1
<ScottK> OK.  4.2 in -backports after 4.2.0 and 4.1.x releases in -proposed to -updates
<Riddell> yep
<nixternal> +1
<Riddell> and 4.2 alphas/betas in jaunty and kubuntu-experimental
<apachelogger> ok, KDE 4.2 alpha/beta/rc for Intrepid => kubuntu-experimental, KDE 4.2.x for Intrepid => hardy-backports, KDE 4.1.x for Intrepid => hardy-propsed/updates, KDE 4.2* in Jaunty ASAP
<persia> hardy-proposed?
<apachelogger> eh
<yuriy> huh? 4.1 isn't in hardy-updates, is it?
<apachelogger> *intrepid-proposed
<yuriy> oh
<Riddell> off by one release error
 * smarter is back :)
<apachelogger> 3 releases in mind is too many
 * smarter reads the log
<Riddell> it's a plan
<apachelogger> GAP Analysis - what is missing from KDE4 vs. KDE3 and what holes should we look at filling or recommend alternatives to users -- roderick-greening 2008-10-17 19:17:32
<Riddell> rgreening has the next item
<rgreening> I think this fits in somewhat with the FAQ meantioned above
<Riddell> we have less holes than I expected at the start of the cycle
<rgreening> with some extra bits
<rgreening> Riddell: I agree. It's come a long way
<apachelogger> not much missing from my POV
<nixternal> I think Kile is the only thing I am really missing from KDE 3
<a|wen> what is the text-editor of choice then?
<apachelogger> yeah, hopefully we will have the major extra apps ported for Jaunty
<serzholino> will Kde4.1 continue to be udated for hardY after interpid release?
<yuriy> user config utility :(
<apachelogger> serzholino: no
<yuriy> sorry
<Riddell> k3b, amarok, skim and openoffice are the kde 3 bits left on my computer
<a|wen> s/text/latex
<apachelogger> kile is also KDE 3
<nixternal> heh, forgot about k3b and amarok...oops
<txwikinger> yuriy: I am working on that at the moment if that is ok
<apachelogger> kaffeine is mostly superseded by dragonplayer (getting subtitle support in 4.2)
<yuriy> txwikinger: oh, cool!
<nixternal> I try not to use oo.o
<ScottK> Konversation is still KDE3
<rgreening> Riddell: should we track these on a page somewhere (or are they already)
<apachelogger> digikam is also still KDE 3
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, forgot about that too
<yuriy> txwikinger: off the bzr branch on lp?
<nixternal> digikam is close to a stable release I think
<nixternal> their early releases and snapshots are nice
<Riddell> rgreening: there's a page on techbase somewhere
<ScottK> We just put kdvi back in for latex inverse search support that's missing from okular.
<rgreening> Riddell: ok
<txwikinger> yuriy: yes, the one from kubuntu-members IIRC
<apachelogger> There is some minor annoyance caused by missing KDE 3 apps
<apachelogger> like the mentioned kdvi
<Riddell> is flash working for people?
<apachelogger> worked for me yesterday
<rgreening> Works here for me (last I checked)
 * rgreening fires up youtube
<txwikinger> I think I had one place it did not work, otherwise it dud
<txwikinger> did
<Riddell> it's unreliable for me in konq, unreliable too in firefox but a bit less so
<nixternal> wow, this is the first time I really had a problem with flash :)
<Riddell> system-config-printer-kde needs lots of love still
<yuriy> works in firefox, will fire up my laptop to check konq
<ScottK> Figures that nixternal and Flash would get long.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> shush
<seele> adept3 needs additional word too
<PeperJohnny> not working in KOnq theres a bugreport
<apachelogger> PeperJohnny: not very useful one
<rgreening> flash fine here (it's ver 9.. is that what we are running? 10 is out I believe)
<seele> *work
<rgreening> +++++ on adept
<a|wen> but is there any apps missing completely (eg. not even avaible as kde3 version)?
<Riddell> seele: on the whole I'm just glad we have a working package manager since we didn't at the start of the cycle and mornfall has put himself very nicely out for our cycle
<yuriy> I think flash 10 is in intrepid
<apachelogger> Version: 10.0.12.36ubuntu1
<apachelogger> yus
<seele> Riddell: what about packagekit in jaunty?
<rgreening> yuriy: hmm.. not sure why I show 9.. will check that later
<seele> although kpackagekit probably sucks more than adept
<nixternal> people are loving package kit aren't they
<seele> aseigo was complaining about it a few days ago
<Riddell> seele: we'll evaluate it and see if it works better, I believe some package kit people will be at fosscamp
<Riddell> aseigo complain?  surely not :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think you should compile a very precise TODO list at UDS
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept guidance-power-manager.  Also you'll want to push the patch update upstream.
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you mean?
<nixternal> I don't like package kit...I gave it a try in Foresight and did not like it at all
<yuriy> apachelogger: I thought the TODO list this cycle was pretty good. more precise than that?
<apachelogger> yuriy, Riddell: more precise than the current one
<nixternal> I say at UDS, we bang out our meetings as quick as possible and then get down to some dirty work
<apachelogger> the more precise the TODO the easier we can distribute work
<rgreening> nixternal: +1
<Riddell> the value of UDS is mostly in the discussions
<apachelogger> discussion to create a good todo :P
<ScottK> Riddell: We probably want another "Catch up with Ubuntu" spec for Jaunty.
<Riddell> only geniuses like mornfall can write a whole application in one day at a conference :)
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<apachelogger> different name though
 * apachelogger gets grumpy from that name
<rgreening> Ubuntu Ketchup
<apachelogger> uh, I like that one
<a|wen> and a "kde4 apps missing in intrepid" so we can look for kde4 ports or replacements
<yuriy> yay youtube works in konq
<persia> That's certainly not a very positive name.  Maybe "Leveraging improvements from Foundations"?
<jussi01> hehe
<apachelogger> hm
<seele> rgreening: the only Ketchup that exists in my universe is Heinz
<apachelogger> good as well
<apachelogger> but Ketchup is better
<ScottK> Speaking of which is anyone willing to work on porting Klamav to KDE4?  Upstream doesn't seem excited about the prospect.
<yuriy> nbc.com rewind, however, does not
<rgreening> ScottK: If someone want's to help me with it...
<apachelogger> it's also maintaining it I guess
<apachelogger> which is at times more work than porting
<yuriy> rgreening: I can help with pointers (no pun intended)
<ScottK> a|wen: Would you be willing to assist rgreening in porting Klamav to KDE4?
<apachelogger> ScottK, rgreening: I suggest mailing the list
<ScottK> Sure.
<a|wen> ScottK: which programming language are we talking about?
<rgreening> C++
<ScottK> What he said.
<rgreening> KDE is C++
<ScottK> rgreening: Not all of it.
<apachelogger> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 20
<Riddell> except the bits which aren't :)
<rgreening> mostly...
<apachelogger> ~karma c++
<kubotu> c++ has neutral karma
 * a|wen don't know c++ ... that's my problem
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> let's move on
<Riddell> rgreening has a final point
<apachelogger> Tutorial on using plasmoids and the new panel and kickoff menu to help users become more familiar with KDE4 - does anything exist and can/should we adopt/write it -- roderick-greening 2008-10-17 19:17:32
<rgreening> yeah, I was thinking it would be nice to have some page setup. KDE4 is new to everyone and we should have som tut's or something on kubuntu.org or the wiki
<rgreening> if we don't already...
<Riddell> there should be some docs in khelpcentre on plasma
<Riddell> I don't know how relevant they are
<apachelogger> very well hidden
<rgreening> So, if you want, I can put together something and we can review later.
<apachelogger> maybe claydoh could do that as part of the FAQ work
<Riddell> but this goes with claydoh's suggestion earlier, information to help people decide if they want to make the transition and help them along when they do is all good
<rgreening> sure...
<Riddell> rgreening: want to work with claydoh on that?
<yuriy> Riddell: khelpcenter here still has docs on kicker
<rgreening> yeah.
<nixternal> OK, I am back
<ScottK> A big part of which is going to be being very clear on the 'bad' parts of the release notes.
<apachelogger> yuriy: what what what?
<Riddell> yuriy: err, how?
<apachelogger> I removed them?
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> concerning the Plasmoid tutorial, that should go upstream imho
<yuriy> I just fired it up on intrepid and went to "KDE User's manual"
<yuriy> and it's KDE3 docs
<nixternal> see if aseigo has a team working on it yet or not...I know annma and I were going to work on it at one point and get it in svn
<Riddell> nixternal: right enough.  there might be stuff on userbase too
<nixternal> I don't think there is any yet
<apachelogger> yuriy: ah, true
<Riddell> any other business?
<apachelogger> out-of-date docs
<apachelogger> that need sto be addressed by upstream
<yuriy> lol @ Help section in khelpcenter
<yuriy> apachelogger: you don't think those should be removed for intrepid though?
<yuriy> and I don't see where plasma is
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it ok if I upload the kde4libs changes for the broken non-kde4 icons tomorrow?
<nixternal> apachelogger: it also needs to be addressed by us as well...I will be working on all of that in the coming weeks, unfortunately that won't help Intrepid at all anytime soon
<apachelogger> yuriy: we can't
<apachelogger> docs are maintained as docbook files, so we would have to remove this stuff from _all_ languages manually
<nixternal> ya, that is to late for that...and that is my fault
<Riddell> \l
<apachelogger> nixternal: it's not like no one else could have stepped up
<Riddell> apachelogger: broken non-kde4?
<nixternal> apachelogger: nobody has really attempted to step up and help jjesse and I in over 3 years :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: the problem we had with amarok in favorites for example
<nixternal> and I don't blaim them to be honest
<Riddell> apachelogger: what problem is that?
<apachelogger> sec
<Riddell> hey, I have no amarok in my favourites
<apachelogger> bug #254688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254688 in kdebase-workspace "kubuntu kde4 intrepid kickoff menu, items added to favorites dont keep correct icon, generic gear shown" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254688
<apachelogger> bug #268800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268800 in kdebase-workspace "Kubuntu Intrepid, kmenuedit has duplicate entries" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268800
<Riddell> tomorrow is fine if you have a fix, it'll still beat any language packs we might have
<Riddell> I think the meeting is done
<Riddell> thanks for coming friends
 * apachelogger hands everyone cookies and milk
<apachelogger> ~topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | brr, frozen | Next Kubuntu meeting on Friday October 17, 2008 18:00 UTC, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
 * Riddell goes off to make califlower cheese
<apachelogger> ~topic del 4
<rgreening> ewww....
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | brr, frozen
<nixternal> mmm
<blizzz> Riddell: do you come back?
<persia> Just a note : I don't usually idle here, but enjoyed seeing the meeting.  If it's not terribly disruptive, I'd encourage having meetings in #ubuntu-meeting.
<blizzz> i'll have some questions :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Before or after accepting guidance?
<nixternal> persia: we usually do...I don't know why we didn't today
<apachelogger> persia: arabic meeting was going on
<persia> I know that from meetings for the Mobile and Java teams, having them there has lead to people outside the team contributing useful insight.
<Riddell> persia: we do but something else was scheduled for today, doesn't seem to have happened though
<apachelogger> haha, nice
<Riddell> blizzz: hi
 * apachelogger hates wrong schedules
<blizzz> hi :)
<nixternal> Riddell: I will post the raw log to kubuntu-devel
 * persia withdraws the comment, ignorance now fully exposed
<Riddell> ScottK: voila
 * apachelogger gets going get some wine and cheese at the bar around the corner
<rgreening> Riddell: I updated kdebase-workspace for a faux-pas on my part. plasma-python-examples was pulled in automatically rather than optional. Also, the exmple had a crash in it. commented it out to avoud.
<rgreening> Riddell: it's building in testing now
<blizzz> Riddell: i am going to give a talk at ubucon tomorrow (about kubuntu and kubuntu-de.org) and i will focus an contribution. one thing is about programming. you said some weeks ago, developers are needed, so i want to stress it a bit. what execatly is needed (or to be learned)? In the wiki i read C++ and Qt/KDE-programming. is this still so? I think python, too?
<Riddell> blizzz: ubucon?
<Riddell> blizzz: most of the stuff we do in Kubuntu is pykde, because pykde rocks
<blizzz> Riddell: a german ubuntu user conference, this weekend in Göttingen
<Riddell> blizzz: most of KDE is C++ so fixes and additions to that needs c++ knowledge
<rgreening> Riddell: let me test the build from testing before you promote it... I want to be sure I got it all this time
<blizzz> Riddell: i fell in live with pykde too :)
<blizzz> okay, so it is c++ or python or both
<blizzz> Riddell: are there some defined contact persons, or just shouting out in here?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<rgreening> Riddell: yep. I messed up the build....
 * a|wen leaves for now ... comes back later to make kile work with okular (then it should at least be more usable)
<nixternal> you all got mail!
<ScottK> If someone has some bug triaging time available, apport is current mis-attributing guidance-power-manager crashes to python2.5.  It'd be useful for someone to look there and see if there are any more gpm bugs that need to be moved to the correct package.
<nixternal> Riddell: when you get a chance. push that email I sent through the filters
<nixternal> seems it was to big
 * nixternal has to stop using gmail for this stuff...it always bites me
<rgreening> lol
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll do that later today (in 3-5 hours)
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.  Thanks.  If you find anything good I can work on fixing tomorrow.
<Riddell> blizzz: here, and we have a list of jobs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo which will be updated for jaunty at some point
<a|wen> ScottK: cool ... let's still hope i don't find anything :)
<Riddell> nixternal: done
 * a|wen is off
<nixternal> thank you
<blizzz> Riddell: right, this is fairly a good site.
<blizzz> Riddell: is this list: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams updated? are these people contact persons?
<rgreening> Riddell: once I upload to the testing PPA and delete, I can't re-upload with the same name can I?
<ScottK> rgreening: No
<rgreening> That's what I figured. I made a mistake and caught it after I had uploaded... doh
<Riddell> blizzz: it's pretty incomplete, but those would be good people to poke
<Riddell> vorian: heard you did good at the ohio do the other day
<blizzz> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> I missed out an interesting announcement at the end of the meeting
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/KDE Developer-1.pdf
<blizzz> that sounds great
<jussi01> nice, shame Im not qualified
<smarter> wow, cool
<ScottK> I'd be qualified to manage that person.
<smarter> w00t! I managed to make apps work with KDM :)
<smarter> ossi will probably kill me due to the hacky patch, but it works :P
<vorian> Riddell: i was defending the sacred honor of Kubuntu
<vorian> :P
<vorian> nixternal had my back too
<yuriy> Riddell: oh, cool!
 * yuriy is missing X11 and OpenGL knowledge
 * jjesse just fired up his new dell mini-9
<rgreening> nixternal: yo.. was there an e-mail I was sup[posed to expect? If so, I never got it yet.
<smarter> rgreening: he sent a mail to kubuntu-devel
<rgreening> oh.. I'm not on that
<yuriy> :O
<rgreening> should I be?
<yuriy> yes, you should subscribe to kubuntu-devel, mr. kubuntu member/developer
<robertknight> seele: ping
<rgreening> k yuriy
<ScottK> People should really be subscribed to ubuntu-devel too.
<ScottK> It's not just for Gnome.
<a|wen> ScottK: can't find any bugs in python2.5 regarding g-p-m ... so looks like we're good atm
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: Great.
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks for looking.
<a|wen> no problem
<a|wen> i have a fix for bug 282311 giving us a working out-of-the-box latex environment again ... Riddell or ScottK, does any of you have time to look at it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282311 in kile "Kile lacks Okular Profile for Viewing Documents" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282311
<ScottK> a|wen: Perhaps tomorrow.  Not today.
<a|wen> ScottK: no problem ... just when you have the time: http://awen.dk/packages/kile_2.0.1-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<a|wen> or if anyone else feels for offloading ScottK ^^
<ScottK> Don't forget apachelogger is core-dev now too.
<a|wen> i shall remember that ... apachelogger, don't feel left out, you're welcome too :) ^^
<a|wen> hmm ... LP down for maintenance
<Riddell> I can look at it
<a|wen> thx, Riddell
<nixternal> hrmm, it doesn't look like kile is receiving love upstream anymore
<ScottK> Ohhh. Riddell and a|wen: nixternal was complaining aboug kile.  Let him sponsor it.
 * ScottK goes off to find his kids.
 * nixternal wonders why kdevelop hates him so much
<a|wen> nixternal: maybe that is connected to the fact that a kde4 port of kile wasn't on the way
<nixternal> nah, it was finished porting the first week or so in september
<nixternal> with some minor bug fixes here and there it seems
<nixternal> it is in extragear which is nice
<a|wen> oh, cool ... then we should be able to have it back in full glory for jaunty
<Riddell> kile uploaded, thanks a|wen
<a|wen> thx :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-18
<apachelogger> blizzz: TBH, in order to fix stuff in KDE you just need to have a text editor, the knowledge how to use google and a lot of time ;-)
<apachelogger> poking code with code snippets might not be very productive but certainly works :P
<blizzz> apachelogger: my eyes are two big question marks
<apachelogger> perfect
<blizzz> what do you point at?
<apachelogger> blizzz: whether C++ knowledge is still required for doing some Kubuntu magic
<apachelogger> Riddell: I will sneak a patch to increase kopenwithdialog's reliability in my kde4libs upload
<apachelogger> currently it creates KService objects using findByName, which fails for a lot of apps
<persia> apachelogger, One doesn't need C++ to cherrypick, but it can help when upstream is inactive.  I know I learned it because I needed to port an app and upstream said "Oh, I'l probably get to it in a couple years".
<blizzz> apachelogger: i will tell that as side note ;)
<apachelogger> persia: yeah, I am learning C++ so I can rewrite KDE's help center one day :)
<apachelogger> horrible application right now
<persia> heh.  Best way to learn is to be motivated to fix something :)
<apachelogger> blizzz: perfect, and recruit me some minions :P
<blizzz> i don't even know what this word mean in german
<blizzz> ah Diener
<blizzz> get Carlos
<apachelogger> lol
<a|wen> where should icons for kde4 apps be put ... in /usr/share/icons/hicolor* or in someplace else also
<a|wen> ?
<Hobbsee> a|wen: #ubuntu-motu should be reasonably desktop-agnostic - but a lot of people don't know kdepackaging in there.
<a|wen> Hobbsee: there seemed to be around the same amount of life (eg. chance of an answer) in both channels
<Hobbsee> a|wen: that's true.  particularly depends on when you ask, too.
<a|wen> he, true enough
<persia> Doesn't KDE4 just look in the standard XDG locations for icons?
<apachelogger> a|wen: depends on the icons really
<apachelogger> the application's icon always goes to hicolor
<a|wen> apachelogger: it is the applications main icon (to be seen in the application launcher)
<apachelogger> icons which are only used/of use for the app itself usually go to share/kde4/apps/APPNAME/icons/
<apachelogger> though they can as well go to hicolor
<apachelogger> a|wen: hicolor then
<a|wen> apachelogger: seems the application launcher doesn't pick them up though
<apachelogger> a|wen: KDE 4 application?
<a|wen> yeah ... kvkbd
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kquitapp plasma && plasma&
<a|wen> apachelogger: i tried to logout/login again
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> a|wen: are you sure the name in the desktop file matches the icon name?
<a|wen> apachelogger: it does
<apachelogger> very odd
<apachelogger> a|wen: can you upload the icon and desktop file somewhere
<a|wen> apachelogger: was just going to
<a|wen-intrepid> apachelogger: the .desktop file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59091/
<a|wen-intrepid> apachelogger: and this is the location of the icon files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59092/
<apachelogger> a|wen: try a new user
<a|wen> apachelogger: not any better :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: uploaded kde4libs
<apachelogger> a|wen: technically it should work, are the permissions of the icon files correct?
<a|wen> apachelogger: 644 root:root in all cases (i suppose this is right)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> a|wen: no idea then
<apachelogger> in theory it should be working
<a|wen> apachelogger: strange ... it uses the icon to bounce up/down when i start the app; but can't display it still
<apachelogger> hm, maybe a caching issue
<a|wen> apachelogger: didn't we have a problem with the konversation icon not showing in certain cases?
<apachelogger> that was due to konversation not being stored in /kde4
<apachelogger> kvkbd on the other hand is
<a|wen-intrepid> apachelogger: if i add konveration to favorites it doesn't show a correct icon <-- same for you?
<a|wen-intrepid> i suppose this could be the reason for it:
<Hobbsee> who sponsored the kdebase-workspace change?
<a|wen-intrepid> wrong size -> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/konversation.png:   PNG image data, 31 x 31, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<Hobbsee> Riddell!
<vorian> evening
<nixternal> evening to you as well good sir
<apachelogger> a|wen: fix for that awaits approval
<a|wen> apachelogger: okay ... then i'll stay away from that :)
 * vorian thinks apachelogger never sleeps
<apachelogger> sleep is overrated
 * a|wen will go to sleep
<vorian> ha
<a|wen> i can sleep an hour extra for you apachelogger ;)
<vorian> congrats on your membership a|wen :)
<a|wen> thx vorian :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: very nice, thank you ;-)
<a|wen> night everyone, see you tomorrow
<vorian> nn
<nixternal> apachelogger: what is top of the agenda right now?
<apachelogger> nixternal: getting lang packs fixed ;-)
<apachelogger> and bug triage, as always
<nixternal> do we have a list of "must fix now" bugs?
<apachelogger> not really, just check out the once targeted for 8.10
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> kile in svn actually builds and runs
<nixternal> impressive..however it is very rough
<ScottK-palm> nixternal: How's your dbus?
<nixternal> not as good as my udev or hal :P
<nixternal> what's up?
<nixternal> I have been up to my kneck writing some code around udev and hal for our appliance at work...what a headache that has been
<ScottK-palm> There's a guidance-power-manager bug I could use some help on.
<ScottK-palm> Back in a second with the number.
<ScottK-palm> nixternal: Bug 277678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277678 in guidance-power-manager "Using Adept, upgrade - python2.5 crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277678
<nixternal> ya, I get that damn thing all of the time...I can take a gander at that
<ScottK-palm> I don't get that one.
<nixternal> maybe this isn't the one I get...must be another 2.5 one that I have ignored for the time being as I have already commented on it
<ScottK-palm> Which?
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: your bugfix has been accepted, but has failed on lpia.
<txwikinger> ichthux?
<Hobbsee> as did ppx
<Hobbsee> ppc
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> and sparc.
<ScottK-palm> A lot of kde is broken on lpia and all of it on hppa.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-palm: nah, it's a broken rules file
<ScottK-palm> Ah.
<txwikinger> hmm. I have to look into that then
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: ah.  you don't have all the files for all the architectures in the source directory.
<Hobbsee> you've got 4 desktop-<flavour>, but 6 live-recommends-<flavour>, and no mention of lpia anywhere
<Hobbsee> etc
<txwikinger> ok.. I will have a look
 * txwikinger tries to figure out how to test userconfig within systemsettings
<ScottK-palm> Hobbsee: Please beat nixternal with your stick until he fixes my Guidance bug.
<ScottK-palm> See you all later.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> cya
<nixternal> ScottK: looks like the GetAllProperties call in powermanage.py needs to be in a try: except:
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nixternal> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59141/
<jussi01> rgreening: now you are a member, you get specialness like a cloak :)
<Hobbsee> prepare to be spammed!
<Hobbsee> another thing kubuntu has, but ubuntu doesn't by deafult.  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/14514/
<rgreening> 42
<NCommander> rgreening, its 47 now once you correct for inflation
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> It's the answer, but what it the question?
<rgreening> Dirk Gently knows
<rgreening> I lost you probably huh? Read Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (Douglas Adams)
<NCommander> rgreening, no, I read it
<NCommander> You didn't get the 47 ;-)
<NCommander> In Star Trek, its the answer corrected for inflation
<jussi01> Just finished my intrepid upgrade from hardy!
<jussi01> worked suprisingly well considering I had all sorts of weird stuff installed, the kubuntu members repo etc
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<Riddell> jussi01: any problems?
<jussi01> Riddell: a few, x didnt start and I had to reconfigure and reinstall fglrx, lost all my konq bookmarks, (thank god for backups) and a few other configs
<jussi01> Riddell: regarding bug 281808 - Ive added a whole lot of info and done some debugging with crimsun but still stumped on that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281808 in kdebase "Flashplugin not working in Konqueror (8.10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281808
<Riddell> flash can be nasty
<seaLne> interesting update-manager fails on my machine at home complaining about needing way too much disk space in /boot :(
<NCommander> Riddell, can I steal you for an upload of linux-lpia in one or two hours?
<seaLne> so unfortunatly not just a fluke at work
<Riddell> seaLne: make sure you report a bug about that and attach /var/log/dist-upgrade/*
<seaLne> yeah just trying to find the bug i reported last time
<seaLne> #264282
<Riddell> then poke mvo politely
<a|wen> crappy kde icon cache not updating itself ... that's why things doesn't seem to work right
<a|wen> Riddell: i have an update to kvkbd including icons ready for you in 10 minutes? ... no more missing icons on a default kubuntu install
<Riddell> a|wen: does smarter know?
 * smarter waves
<a|wen> hi smarter :)
<smarter> what's your update?
<a|wen> it's simply adding some icons to kvkbd
<smarter> in the desktop file?
<smarter> if so, I've fixed it in the svn
<smarter> in fact, I may release Kvkbd 0.6 with tons of fixes today if the patch ossi sent me for apps-on-kdm work
<a|wen> the desktop files already mentions icons ... but there isn't any installed or in the package
<smarter> a|wen: shouldn't be needed, it uses an oxygen icon
<smarter> (which is a standard fd.o icon name afaik)
<a|wen> smarter: ahh, cool (that is someting new then, i suppose=
<a|wen> ?
<smarter> don't remember how it was in 0.5.99 :P
<smarter> there's a package on my ppa if you want to test
<a|wen> smarter: i'll give it a spin and see if it looks good :)
<smarter> also, once 0.6 is released I'll try to plasmoidify Kvkbd :)
<a|wen> uhh ... we also need a good keyboard for the touchscreens
<smarter> well, kvkbd should work on touchscreens
<a|wen> of course ... but it needs to be über-cool as well
<smarter> that's why I make it a plasmoid :P
<smarter> then we can have themes and stuff
<smarter> and rotated keyboard \o/
<smarter> (not sure if that word exists :p)
<a|wen> just my point
<a|wen> :)
<a|wen> smarter: svn snapshop seems to look good ... if you have anything else you need tested regarding it, just throw a msg
<mornfall> --> Seoul. Don't forget to hit on new Adept... ; - )
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> does hunters are killin animals again
<apachelogger> there goes the good mood
<apachelogger> "write the root password down"
 * apachelogger rofls
<apachelogger> http://www.linux.com/feature/150427
<apachelogger> kick ass
<Riddell> that highlights why sudo is superior
<apachelogger>  hm, "root password, a great security measure, one reason linux tends to be more secure than other operating systems"
<apachelogger> something is wrong here
 * apachelogger likes robin's videos
<Riddell> opensuse has a tickbox on its installed now "set root password to same as user password"
<apachelogger> 1:44 2nd video awesome statement
 * a|wen wonders how they managed to make kde4 look so non-polished
<apachelogger> just like suse did
 * apachelogger is worrid about the install/remove issues in mandriva
 * apachelogger rsyncs CD and checks intrepid 
<Riddell> install remove issues?
<apachelogger> Riddell: watch the second video
<a|wen> mandriva 2009 = wait till 2009, then we might have fixed it
 * apachelogger is wondering how mandriva is making money with that kind fo issues :|
<Riddell> what makes you think they make money?
<apachelogger> the fact that they employ people :P
<apachelogger> oh, rsync almost finished, time to start xvm
<Riddell> wow, this is quite harsh
<seele> hmm.. wonder what robertknight wanted
<apachelogger> Riddell: why is ubiquity not using oxygen?
<Riddell> apachelogger: widget theme?  because nobody ported it to pykde
<Riddell> apachelogger: interestingly, it magically switches to oxygen theme by the end
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> needs to be done for jaunty
<apachelogger> pretty weird looking
<Riddell> yes, it's not hard at all, just takes somebody to do it
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's in a bzr branch?
<Riddell> apachelogger: lp:ubiquity I expect
<Riddell> apachelogger: and no it won't get into intrepid :)
<apachelogger> I already exchanged the icons :P
<Riddell> we miss the "log in automatically" tickbox that ubuntu has and I was never told about
<apachelogger> makes it only halfbad
 * Riddell watches apachelogger turn into a python programmer
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, some german magazines consider autologin a security issue
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's a non-security feature surely
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should include an image selector
<Riddell> image selector?
<apachelogger> now that KDM uses the user's image resource we could provide a selection already at installation
<apachelogger> "user pic chooser"
<Riddell> mm, that might be fun, so long as it doesn't get in the way
<seele> apachelogger: user pic is a functional requirement in the new user admin tool
<apachelogger> seele: user admin tool?
<seele> i wonder if it would make sense to put the functionality in both places
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe a box like in systemsetttings -> about me
<seele> apachelogger: yeah, TT was working with some UI designers and ME convinced them to do some pro bono work with KUP
<apachelogger> oh, nice :D
<seele> apachelogger: so they are designing a new KUser and i assume ME is going to find someone to implement it
<seele> it's going slowly though, so probably not until 4.3, but it will exist eventually
<seele> there is also an interest in a new kpackagekit ui ;P
<Riddell> txwikinger was looking at user config porting
<apachelogger> a lot of people were looking into porting
<apachelogger> then again user config didn't work very well
<Riddell> kpackagekit seems to have been added to the 4.2 feature plan
<a|wen> it wasn't the best ... but at least the user config was better than the gnome/ubuntu equivalent IMO (missed functional group assignments totally)
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubiquity has a static style defintion
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot164.png
<apachelogger> one line change
<persia> Riddell, re: log-in-automatically : you'll want to get user-setup-apply (in user-setup) to work with kdm as a preliminary step, before trying to adjust ubiquity.
<txwikinger> seele: If you need someone to implement it, I am interested
<txwikinger> Hi blizzz
<ScottK> nixternal: So you think the Guidance thing is yet another symptom of HAL gone missing (catching up from your paste of last night)?
<Riddell> apachelogger: mmm, really?
<Riddell> persia: yeah I know
<apachelogger> Riddell:         self.app = QApplication(['ubiquity', '-style=plastique'])
<apachelogger> Riddell: what would be the best way to start porting?
<Riddell> it was forced to plastique I guess when pyqt-dbus didn't work with oxygen, they shouldn't affect it any more
<Riddell> so that should be safe to fix, I guess you could ask evand and/or cjwatson if they have an opinion about letting that change in
<Riddell> porting to pykde certainly won't get in intrepid but you just need to find a pykde template and copy over the bits
<Riddell> KAboutData, kCmdLineargs, s/QApplication/KApplication/
 * Riddell coming live from mandriva
<Riddell> start openoffice -> crash screen
<Riddell> I wonder why they don't use kickoff, they did in kde 3 times
<Riddell> hey Sime, we're turning apachelogger into a pykde programmer :)
<Sime> cool. and what is he going to do first?
<Riddell> port ubiquity to pykde from pyqt
<Sime> what does ubiquity do again?
<Riddell> kubuntu installer
 * Sime is busy with Marble Python bindings.
<Riddell> that'll cause renewed calls for marble in ubiquity :)
 * Riddell lunches
 * txwikinger is looking for kcmshell4 documentation
<a|wen> ScottK: i took a quick look at the  guidance bug ... you already have patched it to catch this exception; and it shouldn't be able to happen anymore (at least not with that exact backtrace, and all the duplicates had the same trace)
<ScottK> a|wen: OK.  Thanks.  I guess the one comment that they still had the problem was likely someone who didn't have the current one then.
 * ScottK decides to wait and see then.
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah, i suppose so ... you could throw a comment, that if he still gets an apport popup, we would like him to complete it to get his traceback
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: how do I debug ubiquity?
<apachelogger> not very chatty that app
<NCommander> apachelogger, very painfully
<apachelogger> oh noes
 * apachelogger should have ported it to ruby first :P
<txwikinger> well python has a logger library
<apachelogger> how to use that?
<txwikinger> import it and set it up
<txwikinger> then you can put log statements in the code
<txwikinger> apachelogger: http://docs.python.org/lib/module-logging.html
<txwikinger> apachelogger: http://www.red-dove.com/python_logging.html
<ScottK> Riddell: Just upgraded the kid's computer to KDE 3.5.10 with no problems.
<ScottK> a|wen: Mentioning the maintainer change in debian/changelog is not needed.  It's actually actively discouraged these days.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... i just use the update-maintainer script from ubuntu-dev-tools, thinking that was current policy
<ScottK> a|wen: Grab the one from Intrepid.  It won't do that.
<ScottK> Not a big deal.  Just FYI.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay, it is a rather recent change ... i'll just delete the entries in the changelog from now on
<nixternal> ScottK: yes, seems like HAL may be missing, or it is making the wrong DBus call
<ScottK> nixternal: a|wen looked at it some more and he thinks it won't get there anymore if HAL is missing.  If it's the wrong DBus call though ...
<ScottK> nixternal: Any idea what a right one would be?
<nixternal> I would have to take a look a little more which I can do
<nixternal> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method"FindDeviceByCapability" with signature "s" on interface "org.freedesktoph.Hal.Manager" doesn't exist
<nixternal> looks like the problem is deeper
<nixternal> heh, I found out the problem...I can't type
<nixternal> but if I debug while up, it doesn't crash out
<Riddell> ScottK: yay
<Riddell> apachelogger: ubiquity outputs to /var/log/installer/something or /var/log/syslog
<claydoh> am I reading this right:http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-3.5.10-updates
<claydoh> 3.5.10 in Intrepid's
<Riddell> no in hardy
<claydoh> "The latest KDE 3 bug-fix release 3.5.10 has moved to the updates section of Kubuntu 8.10."
<claydoh> I am sure there are couple of mail list/forum posters who might get a bit excited over that :)
<Riddell> claydoh: fixed
<Riddell> yes, they might get the wrong message
<claydoh> :)
<Riddell> claydoh: did you see the meeting yesterday?
<claydoh> I am catching up on that now :)
<claydoh> from logs
 * claydoh apoolgizes for having to work :) it always gets in  my way
<claydoh> I am making a list of questions/concerns I have picked up
<claydoh> but very little yet on upgrade issues as not many have done that yet
<claydoh> I haven't yet as my hardy box is still dead
<jussio1> *cry* my upgraded system has pretty much died... wonder what I did wrong...
<Tm_T> awww
<jussio1> Tm_T: most programs dont start, Im lucky to have konsole
<Tm_T> ouch
<Tm_T> jussio1: well I'm in between of trunk and 4.1.2 so some stuff isn't working right
<jussi01> Tm_T: I figured out what it was. soon as I installed gtk-qt-engine, everything went beserk.
<Tm_T> ouch
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: The KDE libraries are not designed to run with suid privileges.
<apachelogger> could that be the problem?
<apachelogger> it's quitting right after that :S
<apachelogger> interesting enough that nothing in usr/*/ubiquity got a +s
<apachelogger> the good news is, adding and removing xchat actually works on kubuntu :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: huh?  we have lots of apps that run as root
<Riddell> it works in mandriva too for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: that output is uber strange, according to my research a normal user couldn't start an app if it got +s
<apachelogger> works as sudo
<apachelogger> thing is, I even start ubiquity from a root prompt
<apachelogger> Riddell: according to strace it exists right after it writes that suid warning
<apachelogger> open("/root/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> something is very very very very very wrong here
<apachelogger> I just -R 777'ed .kde
<apachelogger> still permission denied
<yuriy> apachelogger: don't know what the conversation is about, but is selinux or similar (apparmor?) enabled? that can cause weird permissions problems
<Riddell> anyone tried the new language packs?
<smarter> Riddell: they should fix the missing i18ns?
<Riddell> smarter: hope so
<smarter> cool :)
<smarter> I'll test tomorrow and report back here the results
<smarter> the French team have achieved 100% localized strings, so it should be easily noticable :)
<txwikinger> KDE needs some better documentation!
<Riddell> txwikinger: I'm sure the docs team would glady accept your help :)
<txwikinger> I was asking for that, right?
<txwikinger> Well.. if I figure it out, I will document it :D
<Riddell> nixternal: a volunteer for you!
<a|wen> Riddell: yay ... the new lang-packs has a lot more danish translations in kde :)
<Riddell> phew
<a|wen> we were getting awfully close to release
 * a|wen wonders why it is so hard getting the right things to crash once the -dbg package is installed
<txwikinger> I had hoped KDE4 would survive my stress tests better than KDE3.. so far I do not see a difference
<txwikinger> Re-login took 25 mins with load of >100
<txwikinger> I think my expectations are too high
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I have a nice bug for you Bug #285668 :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285668 in kdebase "[intrepid] In konqueror rendered often appears in status line and scroll bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285668
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-19
 * a|wen will has a patch ready for bug 278218 ... just needs to testbuild+test it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278218 in kdeadmin "KDE4: KUser does not create new user's directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278218
<a|wen> http://awen.dk/packages/kdeadmin_4.1.2-0ubuntu2.debdiff <- Riddell, apachelogger, ScottK if any of you have time
<nixternal> Riddell: wooo! txwikinger if you want to document, I can provide some help
<txwikinger> Documenting is not the problem... finding the information that needs to be documented is
<txwikinger> However, yes... give me some hints
<nixternal> there is plenty to be documented in KDE 4 and of course Kubuntu
<nixternal> we use DocBook/XML....very easy markup language, probably easier than HTML in many ways
<nixternal> or at least the same
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DocumentationTeam
<nixternal> there is some good info there to get you started I think
<txwikinger> well. I know LaTeX, which is also a SGML
<nixternal> if you know LaTeX, then DocBook will be easy for you
<txwikinger> Why is konversation always opening FF?
 * txwikinger suspects a Gnome conspiracy
<nixternal> I have been using Firefox a lot lately....there are some really useful greasemonkey scripts out there
<nixternal> though Konqueror will hopefully have greasemonkey support in the near future
<coreymon77> nixternal: you just discovered greasemonkey?
<coreymon77> nixternal: thats not the only useful extension that firefox has
<nixternal> kind of...this is the first time I have used Firefox for more than 2 minutes
<txwikinger> Well greasemoney is cute, but I want it on Konq
<txwikinger> FF is far too heavyweight
<nixternal> someone was writing a plugin for konqi that would allow you to use greasemonkey scripts
<coreymon77> i prefer it
<txwikinger> cool
<coreymon77> i find konq to be more like ie
<nixternal> bah
<txwikinger> ie?
<txwikinger> what is that?
<coreymon77> sure, dolphin is now the default filemanager
<nixternal> must be that crack
<nixternal> coreymon77: for n00bs it is...I don't use dolphin at all
<coreymon77> ie=internet explorer
<nixternal> nothing beats the cli for file management anyways
 * txwikinger hasn't used ie for 50 years or so
<txwikinger> well.. maybe 5
<coreymon77> as in, it is browser, file manger etc all in one
<txwikinger> it still usesless memory than FF
<txwikinger> me would not be able to open 60 FFs
<coreymon77> and you would do that because?
<txwikinger> because I always have around 60 Konqs open
<coreymon77> okay...
<txwikinger> Don't ask me why.. probably 2nd thermodynamical theory
<nixternal> hahahaha
 * txwikinger found a cool imap lib for python
<txwikinger> nixternal: Did you figure out how to use python apps inside systemsettings?
<nixternal> haven't looked at it....was a bit busy today preparing for a presentation tomorrow
<nixternal> totally forgot about the presentation until about 3pm today
<nixternal> "KDE is not a desktop environment."
<nixternal> huh? this is a quote by aseigo I just found on OS News
<a|wen> g'nite, see you all tomorrow
<nixternal> g'nite a|wen
<txwikinger> tomorrow?
<txwikinger> ok.. does he say what it is?
<nixternal> no
<a|wen> txwikinger: not literally, but like in post-sleep
<txwikinger> what is this ssdp protocol?
<txwikinger> Ah zeroconf is doing that
 * txwikinger was rather wondering that nixternal has a presentation tomorrow than seeing a|wen tonorrow
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradmcmahon/2943240878/ <- this is what happens when you mix beer and nerds...you get jono and I cutting a rug at a club!
<txwikinger> Is that your line dance?
<nixternal> hahaha ya
<txwikinger> I think I need to get my boots... an all because of KDE
<txwikinger> KDE4 comes with an universum
<txwikinger> Every time I log into KDE4, it doubles the number o open apps
<ScottK> a|wen: Looking at your kdebase patchnow.
<ScottK> emma: Please check your network connection.  You're ping ponging in and out of the channel.
<ScottK> a|wen: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu (that was an important bug to fix).
<ScottK> a|wen: I'm too tired to understand why Bug #285313 is still happening.  If you take a look, I'd appreciate it.  I'm off to bed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285313 in guidance-power-manager "python2.5 crashed with Exception in _initHAL()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285313
<apachelogger> yuriy: I have no apparmor
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> a|wen: did anyone sponsor yet?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: just rsynced the live cd ... About Kubuntu is not german, Install is not german, apparently the Live session doesn't use germany as country/region which makes my clock ungermanish, add/remove software is not german either, in fact all of adept is not translated, besides the base KDE strings \o/ reminds me on my early contacts with halfway translated GNOME, for some reason the systemsettings window title is actually
<apachelogger>  "System Settings" instead of german translation
 * apachelogger starts the installation
<apachelogger> "Step 1 of 6" not translated, "Release Notes" not translated, switching to Step 2 magically translates the string (bug), minor issue is that the keyboard layouts are not translated
<apachelogger> knetworkmanager isn't speaking any german at all
<apachelogger> txwikinger: creating attachments using a file extension would be useful, btw
<emonkey> apachelogger, poke me if I can help you with my restricted skills I've got a bit time today, I'm just learning for my exam tommorrow but I can't do that the hole time so ... let me know.
<apachelogger> emonkey: fix bug 284915 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284915 in kdebase-runtime "Khelpcenter missing docs list" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284915
<apachelogger> hm
<emonkey> öhm apachelogger no idea how but if you think that's in my range of skills ...
<apachelogger> sometimes I think bug reporter report duplicates just to annoy the shit out of me
<apachelogger> emonkey: I am not sure if I think that :P
<emonkey> I see :)
<apachelogger> waaaaah
<apachelogger> so many bugs
 * apachelogger smashes head against the wall
<emonkey> don't otherwise I've to file a bug for fixing your head
<smarter> "All in all it's just another brick in the wall"
<smarter> hi :)
<emonkey> hr :) hi smarter
<apachelogger> Riddell: KDM in newly installed system is english
 * apachelogger goes lunching while KDE starts
<emonkey> lunch? /me is looking for his breakfest ...
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> Riddell: after the installation the complete desktop is english
<apachelogger> Riddell: I clicked the missing lang icon, installed german just to be told that I have to manually select the language, so I got to the language settings and click select system language, select german, relogin, still english?!, go to the language kcm again and try 'add language' not much of german in sight
<apachelogger> may I say that this is about as bad as robin trying to add/remove xchat in mandriva one
 * apachelogger is not yet giving up
<apachelogger> I go to add/remove and search for german in german => no matches \o/
<apachelogger> lets try german in english => no matches \o/
<apachelogger> *google*
<apachelogger> doesn't help
<apachelogger> at this point an 'advanced user who is used to windows' would probably give up
 * apachelogger installs kde-l10n-de
<apachelogger> via apt-get, just make that clear, adept didn't exaclty help with my problem
<apachelogger> oh, now I can select german, hooray, let's also set the country
<apachelogger> nothing happenes :|
<apachelogger> *relogin*
<apachelogger> still talking english
<smarter> language-pack-kde-de is installed?
<apachelogger> it is
<apachelogger> though as a normal user I wouldn't know because adept refuses to give me such information
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> I give up
<apachelogger> the CD was partly german
<apachelogger> well, one thing I can try
<apachelogger> *reboot*
<apachelogger> didn't help
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> yo NCommander
<NCommander> apachelogger, having fun with the Kubuntu translation packages ;-)?
<apachelogger> yes, Kubuntu - the worst localized operating system ever
<apachelogger> I don't even know why it is failing
<apachelogger> the .mo's are there, the global and local lang settings are both set to german
<apachelogger> the location of the .mo files is earched by KDE
<NCommander> apachelogger, I think we need to upgrade the localization bug to critical
<NCommander> Kubuntu can't release with it not translatable
<apachelogger> the bug was critical 2 months ago, now it is more like disaster
<NCommander> WTF has the ROsetta team been doing?!
<apachelogger> KDE l10n teams are all grumpy, users are all grumpy, I am all grumpy
<NCommander> apachelogger, we should probably grab and hug our plan bs.
 * apachelogger needs a cigarette and think about the problem
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> Bs
<NCommander> apachelogger, well, can't we bypass rosetta and grab the translations by hand and put them in the correct package?
<NCommander> (obviously thats the wrong way to do that, but I'll take the alternative of not releasing)
<NCommander> er, that, to the alternative
 * smarter gave up a long time ago and simply overwrote the .mo with the one he built from /trunk/l10n-kde4
<smarter> hmm
<smarter> one user on the french forum said that his Kubuntu 8.10 was translated since yesterday evening
<apachelogger> WHAT IN JAMES T. KIRKS NAME!?!?!?!!?!?
<NCommander> apachelogger, it *looks* like the actual PO generator is broken
<NCommander> I can't download translations. period.
<vmlogger> me@me-laptop:~$ dpkg -s language-pack-kde-de-base | grep -i status
<vmlogger> Status: install ok installed
<vmlogger> me@me-laptop:~$ dpkg -L language-pack-kde-de-base | grep kdelibs4.mo
<vmlogger> /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/kdelibs4.mo
<vmlogger> me@me-laptop:~$ ls -lah /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/kdelibs4.mo
<vmlogger> ls: cannot access /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/kdelibs4.mo: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> notice something?
<NCommander> That language packs seem to be broken more in general than anything else?
<NCommander> apachelogger, is it just KDE thats miserably broken, or everyone?
<apachelogger> NCommander: dunno
 * apachelogger apt-get reinstalls kde-de-base
<NCommander> apachelogger, we have roughly a week and a half to fix translations, right?
<apachelogger> more like a week, CD creating and testing needs time as well
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger runs against the wall
<NCommander> Crap
<NCommander> I think we need to seriously consider not releasing
<NCommander> I remember reading somewhere in the policy manual that the Project Lead can choose not to release if there is just cause
<NCommander> I think this qualifies
<apachelogger> the package itself works
<apachelogger> (somewhat)
<apachelogger> but the CD installation didn't
<NCommander> The translations themselves are MIA
<NCommander> ?
<NCommander> I thought the issue was that translations weren't migrating from Rosetta to the kde-* packages
<apachelogger> not anymore, or at least partially not anymore
<apachelogger> I booted the CD with german locale
<apachelogger> desktop was pretty germanish
<apachelogger> I installed
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Well, thats progress
<apachelogger> Desktop what nos german at all, then I fiddled
<NCommander> I suppose
<apachelogger> s/nos/not
<NCommander> Someone going to have to setup germinate and start building images
<NCommander> If we wait on just the daily CDs, we're screwed :-/
<apachelogger> maybe my image is broken
<smarter> are LANG and LANGUAGE set to de_something ?
<apachelogger> but that would lead to the question why locales were working in the live session
<apachelogger> smarter: yes
<apachelogger> smarter: see above
<apachelogger> the installation was b0rked for some reasoon
 * NCommander grabs a CD
 * apachelogger gets a new images
<smarter> what happens if you try to launch an app with KDE_LANG=de_DE ?
<apachelogger> smarter: nothing, the files just weren't there
<NCommander> Why are only alternate CDs available?
<NCommander> er, nm
<NCommander> apachelogger, did you test an alternate CD?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> wth
<NCommander> ??
<apachelogger> I still have untranslated strings
<NCommander> C-r-a-p
<NCommander> On the liveCD?
<apachelogger> on the installation with reinstalled kde-de-base package
<smarter> maybe the translation is not complete upstream?
<apachelogger> smarter: german is one of the most complete translations
<apachelogger> especially visible strings like in the menubar
<smarter> then you probably still have the half-borken l10n stuff
<apachelogger> well, maybe the german mirror is not up-to-date
<apachelogger> still, that doesn't explain the broken installation
 * apachelogger switches to archive.ubuntu.com
<NCommander> smarter, aren't the packages installed from the CD?
<apachelogger> smarter: it's not that
<NCommander> apachelogger, any news?
<apachelogger> NCommander: dist-upgraded, no improvement
<NCommander> apachelogger, that's bad.
 * apachelogger is also wondering why KDM is using english
<NCommander> that's really bad.
<NCommander> apachelogger, on the LiveCD, can you dump the list of packages installed, and then dump the packages installed by the CD?
<NCommander> It might reveal whats missing
<apachelogger> well, it should be identical
<apachelogger> the files just don't match
<apachelogger> language-pack-kde-de-base should include all KDE translations
<apachelogger> but as started above with the ls, it doesn't really install anything
<apachelogger> apt-get --reinstalls gets the files
<apachelogger> but then still a lot of stuff is untranslated
<NCommander> o________________________________________________________________________________o;
<NCommander> But on the LiveCD, things are translated?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> didn't look at that close
<apachelogger> they are at least somewhat translated
<NCommander> More translated :-)
<apachelogger> well, 12 minutes until my image download is finished
<apachelogger> gotta try then
<NCommander> apachelogger, should I post the "Should we consider not releasing?" post to kubuntu-devel?
<apachelogger> not yet
<apachelogger> let me first trace the issues
<apachelogger> NCommander: the CD I installed with is as incomplete
<NCommander> incomplete?
<apachelogger> incomplete translated
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot165.png
<NCommander> Thats not good
<apachelogger> see menubar
<NCommander> But the translations are complete in Launchpad
<apachelogger> maybe the KDE 4 ones for german are still not completely imported
<apachelogger> smarter: is french completely complete?
 * NCommander looks
<smarter> not sure, I overwritten it using /trunk/l10n-kde4 last week
<smarter> I remove everything and reinstall this evening
<apachelogger> ah
<smarter> have to go for now
<smarter> cya
<apachelogger> smarter: cya
<apachelogger> NCommander: the incomplete translation is caused by the package, I just installed outside the VM, same incompleteness
 * NCommander is trying to find the translation on Launchpad
 * apachelogger installe le francais
<NCommander> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kdebase/+pots/konqueror/
<NCommander> Obviously we're screwed
<apachelogger> NCommander: the menubar strings should be in kde4libs AFAIK
<apachelogger> they are shared among all apps
<NCommander> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kde4libs/+pots/kdelibs4
<NCommander> Nice
<NCommander> That's wonderful
<NCommander> German, and Italian have no translations
<apachelogger> that explains a lot
<apachelogger> french is working wel here
<apachelogger> *well
<NCommander> WTF have the translators been up to all cycle?!
<apachelogger> more like the rosetta doods
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/stable-kde4/team/de/
<NCommander> Not a single language has a complete translation
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> We're not completely boned
<NCommander> We can copy the translations
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually
<NCommander> Expect
<NCommander> There is a licensing issue
<apachelogger> that is what is being tried all the time
<NCommander> ????
<apachelogger> NCommander: the strings get imported into launchpad
<apachelogger> then the upstream translations get imported
<NCommander> That won't work for KDE packages
<NCommander> They don't use the normal po format
<apachelogger> NCommander: lp got special cases
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> so what do we do?
 * NCommander is strongly considering a lot of copying and pasting
<apachelogger> dunno, who is responsible for that kind of stuff?
<NCommander> Probably no one since it hasn't been done
<NCommander> This has been broken the entire cycle
<apachelogger> NCommander: worst case solution would be to make lang-pack-kde-de-base an empty package and make it depend on kde-l10n-de
<apachelogger> and ship the KDE translations in kde-l10n-*
<NCommander> Won't work. lang-pack-kde-de-base is updated AFAIK
<NCommander> Or
<NCommander> hold on
<apachelogger> well, one can turn off updates
<NCommander> I don't consider that an acceptable asolution
<apachelogger> I never considered rosetta an acceptable solution as a whole
<NCommander> The point is now we're boned
<NCommander> apachelogger, rosetta is nice for people who can't program but can translate
<NCommander> We need to do roughyl 10-20 translations per package
<apachelogger> NCommander: I don't doubt it's use case of rosetta, the implementation is just wrong though
<apachelogger> s/it's/the
 * apachelogger installs new CD
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'm making my case in #launchpad to see if we can get the KDE translations into the import queue
<apachelogger> NCommander: #ubuntu-release
<apachelogger> they will know what to do and whom to poke
<NCommander> We need someone who can import the translations first
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: will we?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: I would hope so
<Hobbsee> tis a weekend, and people have already been around today.  not sure how much luck you have
<NCommander> I was under the impression this was fixed months ago
<a|wen> ScottK: thx for picking up the fix for kuser and uploading <-- apachelogger: yes, ScottK did
<apachelogger> aye aye
<NCommander> Un-fucking believable
<a|wen> do we still have translational issues? ... the new langpacks arriving yesterday seemed to fix almost all danish translations though (at least it got from around 20% translated to 80%)
<NCommander> a|wen, danish seems ok. We're missing a lot of translations
<a|wen> oh ... that's not good then
<NCommander> apachelogger, so its official, we're boned?
<apachelogger> pretty much
<apachelogger> I am much more worrid about the broken installation though
<NCommander> Great. We miss a release because of Launchpad
<NCommander> apachelogger, what broken installation
<apachelogger> NCommander: see above :P
<apachelogger> the magic with dpkg -s/-L and ls
<apachelogger> the package are installed but the files which are part of the package are not
<NCommander> Oh, it gets better by the ****ing minute
<Hobbsee> NCommander: no, you miss a *translated* release, due to LP.
<Hobbsee> or at least, get a partially translated one
<NCommander> Hobbsee, personally, I don't see the difference
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: KDE main market is europe
<apachelogger> no translated release equals no release
<NCommander> ^- what he said
 * NCommander sighs
 * Hobbsee wonders why no one on the kubuntu team tested this, and noticed this, before.
<apachelogger> we did
<NCommander> Hobbsee, it was noticed
<apachelogger> and we poked LP
<apachelogger> all the time
<NCommander> We've been waiting months for the Launchpad Rosetta team to fix this
<NCommander> It only JUST got fixed
<apachelogger> "fixed"
<Hobbsee> obviously not agressively enough, it appears.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, pretty aggressively; there are more than a few threads on it in the archives
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  Don't talk to me about launchpad's inadequicies today, i've already seen theentire soyuz and other bits explode
<NCommander> apachelogger, it gets better
<apachelogger> we could have threatened to move to debian :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, KDE packages don't seem to get imported
<apachelogger> NCommander: blueheaded stepchild
<NCommander> apachelogger, only the pots are getting imported
<NCommander> Which means the pos aren't
 * NCommander hits his head on the wall repeatively
<Hobbsee> guys, calm down.
 * apachelogger joins NCommander
 * NCommander is happy we live in a padded cell, right apachelogger?
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger gets some oxygen
<apachelogger> litterally, I just turned on the oxygen promo song :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, when is Riddell due to appear
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i fail to see how it's only a kubuntu issue - OO.o stuff is there (at the back) too.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, its an issue because we litterially don't have the translations
<NCommander> Hobbsee, OOo has their translations, they are just be processed at the end
<Hobbsee> and are 18176 of them kubuntu-based?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, no, 12 are :-)
<NCommander> Hobbsee, those are the pot files in the queue
<Hobbsee> i wonder if there's a primer on how the heck launchpad, langpacks, etc, work.
<NCommander> dogfood with backtraces
<NCommander> FOr a long time
 * apachelogger reboots newly installed system
<Hobbsee> so, why does https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kde4libs/+pots/kdelibs4 not show a german translation?  Because it hasn't been imported, orbecause no one's translated it?
<NCommander> Both
<NCommander> Normally the translation should have been pulled in from KDE
<NCommander> But that broke sometime around the time intrepid opened
<Hobbsee> did that get fixed?
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> Just POT importing
<apachelogger> I am not sure
<apachelogger> French seems pretty imported
<NCommander> if it was, it would simply require a fresh upload of the KDE packages to get everything to import AFAIK
<apachelogger> or the LP team did that
<NCommander> apachelogger, I think the french translators did that
<NCommander> Since French i18n in KDE reads 100%
<NCommander> (the way I understand it, Rosetta pulls the po and pot files out of every package during upload
<NCommander> If I understand the issue specifically
<NCommander> The problem is that KDE uses a different PO format because Qt doesn't use gettext like everything else
<NCommander> (that's why there is a seperate KDE PO format export option)
<apachelogger> NCommander: unrelated to Qt
<apachelogger> KDE uses an enhanced gettext version
<NCommander> oh, ok
<apachelogger> with superior support for plurals and string descriptions for translators and stuff
 * NCommander is not a i18n expert by any strech of the imagination
<NCommander> I know enough to explain how it works, but beyond that
 * NCommander always felt gettext was a clever hack
<NCommander> anyway, I think if memory serves, is what broke importing
<NCommander> (exporting appears to work if you do it manually)
<Hobbsee> right, so, kubuntu has had to throw away upstream translations, because launchpad wouldn't import them, and retranslate everything?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, no, Launchpad has specific KDE support
<NCommander> It has from the beginning
<Hobbsee> ah
<NCommander> Hobbsee, for some reason, around the time of LP 2.0, that import support broke, and translations stopped moving from source packages into rosetta
<Hobbsee> NCommander: so what's happened after that?
<NCommander> A few bugs and questions were filed
<NCommander> But pretty much nothing, we couldn't do anything, it was a Launchpad issue that no one seemed interested in fixing
<a|wen> ScottK: the traceback in bug 285313 makes absolutely no sense ... for once it receives the exception when reading a boolean field (powermanager.hasBattery) which in no way should lead to the rest of the trace; and even if the exception really happens there it's inside a generic try-exception ... could it be a borked traceback?
<NCommander> As far as I can tell, despite the LP staff telling us otherwise, it seems KDE translation support is still completely hosed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285313 in python2.5 "python2.5 crashed with Exception in _initHAL()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285313
<apachelogger> NCommander: there is a long history of issues with LP and KDE l10n
<NCommander> apachelogger, I personally agree with the fact that Rosetta is a hack
<Hobbsee> NCommander: well, you'll get the fun of discussing it withthem at UDS, i expect...
<apachelogger> :D
<NCommander> And its compounded by the fact that the people who work on Rosetta seemed determined to keep KDE untranslated :-)
 * apachelogger thinks it would be a lot easier if LP was FLOSS
<Hobbsee> NCommander: also, mrevell is good for getting important issues accelerated in the LP team.
<NCommander> Much
<Hobbsee> doesn't always work - but often helps
<NCommander> Hobbsee, so from the timespan of one LTS to the timespan of one release ;-)?
<Hobbsee> heh
 * NCommander admits this is bullshit
<Hobbsee> i know, but you've got to a) yell at the right people, and b) try to figure out where it failed, to not let it happen again.
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, kubuntu's always been a bit of "oh, well, everyone kinda knew about it, but didn't accelerate it up to the general development community enough"
<apachelogger> I am wondering
 * NCommander wonders if we'd get LP open any sooner if the Kubuntu developer community went on strike ....
<apachelogger> bug 203349
<NCommander> */evil
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
<apachelogger> still not resolved
<Hobbsee> NCommander: you have to ask that?  I doubt it.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: how much do you honestly think people notice of kubuntu, if they're not on kubuntu-devel@, or in this channel?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, well, I can dream ;-)
<Hobbsee> that's part of one of the bigger problems.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, I wasn't being serious, and I am aware
<Hobbsee> same deal with xubuntu.
 * a|wen really wishes for xubuntu that they aren't having the same kind of problems
<NCommander> Hobbsee, Xubuntu and Kubuntu have 20,000 and 80,000 users respectively
<NCommander> a|wen, no just the usual kind
<a|wen> lucky them
<Hobbsee> a|wen: i suspect they've got worse - they've got no paid developers - cody's paid to workon another area
<NCommander> Hobbsee, I'm a Xubuntu developer
<NCommander> We actually got through this cycle with no major crisis
<Hobbsee> hurrah.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, that being said, we've managed not to diverge from the Debian packaging (no 0ubuntuX), so our deltas are small
<NCommander> And I am a member of pkg-xfce in Debian, so we really have tiny deltas ;-)
<a|wen> NCommander: and then it got boring with no problems in xubuntu-land and you came here ;)
<NCommander> a|wen, I cleared every FTBFS in Hardy for KDE
<NCommander> Someone decided I should be made a member
<NCommander> Go figure
 * a|wen was joking
<NCommander> a|wen, anyway, that's why Xubuntu usually does fine despite only having 2 (one and two halves of two developers) active
<a|wen> NCommander: usually it's also a good idea ... low diffs to debian should be a goal wherever possible
<NCommander> I think Xubuntu is the only one who's pulled that feat off
<jussio1> wow, wow, I just have to say wow. I plugged my 3g phone into intrepid, it was so simple to connect. whoever wrote that should get a prize :D
<NCommander> I know GNOME is usually 0ubuntuX
<NCommander> o_o?
<NCommander> that works?
<jussio1> yep, on it now :)
<a|wen> apart from the core-kde packages i think lot the other kde/qt packages are pretty close
<jussio1> NCommander: I know ubuntu studio needs more devs, so if you have time ;) :P
<NCommander> jussi01, I want to get a full set of team icons ;-)
<NCommander> What does -stdio need
<NCommander> ... studio
<jussio1> NCommander: lots of things, packagers, a kernel hacker or 2 - join #ubuntustudio-devel for more, or grab persia themuso or luisbg
<NCommander> jussi01, I fixed liunx-lpia
<NCommander> :-)
<jussio1> NCommander: need more help on the RT kernel if you have expertise ;)
<NCommander> nixternal, ping?
<ScottK> a|wen: No, I don't think the traceback is borked, but that's why I was confused.
<ScottK> a|wen: I have to head out for most of the day.  Could you ask the guy to stop Guidance, start it in a Konsole shell and then paste any output into the bug?
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll do that
 * ScottK envisions blog posts and Slahsdot articles on the perils of using proprietary development tools in FOSS projects (re the translations mess).
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK, well, at least people know who to blame
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Fundamentally this isn't our problem (although we get the fallout).
<ScottK> We have a pretty darn good KDE4 desktop and we should release it.
<apachelogger> I just said in a query that we could just ship kde-l10n-*
<ScottK> If the translation mess isn't fixed and it's fixed later, they can respin the CDs.
<apachelogger> ScottK: they don't want to do
<apachelogger> too much work apparently
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then they should get the Rosetta devs to peddle faster so they don't have to.
<ScottK> the/thy
<ScottK> Urghh. they
<apachelogger> good point
<NCommander> We could do a ports-like release
<NCommander> Xubuntu PowerPC is being built unoffically
<Hobbsee> a copmletely uncertified one.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, better than no release.
<Hobbsee> does canonical offer support for kubuntu ones regardless?
<ScottK> I think this is the point where the Kubuntu community devs just need to look at Canonical and say: "Your problem.  Fix it."
<NCommander> ScottK, agreed
<apachelogger> +1
<NCommander> Does anyone have Riddell's cell phone or something?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It sucks, but it's really a problem only Canonical can fix.
<NCommander> I think we have the following options
<NCommander> 1. Release regardless with the kde-i10n translations (Depends: release team/archive team allowing this to fly
<NCommander> 2. No offical CD image, and maybe spin one ourselves with ubuntu-cdimage
<NCommander> 3. No CD release, and then just get things fixed via SRU for intrepid so those who need/want it can have it
<NCommander> 2 looks appealing
<apachelogger> 1+2
<apachelogger> 3 isn't an option IMHO
<ScottK> Agreed
<NCommander> apachelogger, its just there for completeness
<apachelogger> aye
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'm not sure we're going to get one to fly
<ScottK> I vote 1 and push Canoncical to respin when Rosetta's fixed.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Tm_T> ye
<NCommander> apachelogger, who wants to run ubuntu-cdimage?
 * Hobbsee wonders how launchpad will cope with that
<Hobbsee> NCommander: it's more a question of...what will then be done with the resulting images?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, host then on kubuntu.org
<NCommander> I'm told that at least on xubuntu.org we had more than enough space and bandwidth for that for -ports
<NCommander> (granted, this isn't ports, but ...)
<Hobbsee> to build them offsite, and put them there?
 * Hobbsee wonders what elmo will say.
<apachelogger> I know what slangasek will say "I don't think this is very appropriate" ;-)
<NCommander> apachelogger, they're all going to say that.
<NCommander> In response
<NCommander> "Its not very appropriate that Rosetta been broken for months"
<apachelogger> I am wondering if we could use the suse build service structure to roll CDs
<apachelogger> now that would seriously piss people off :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, SuSE build service requires RPM based distributions I thought
<apachelogger> it can build deb based packages as well
<ScottK> NCommander: Nope.  It'll build Debian/Ubuntu packages, but I dunna if it'll do it from Debian source
<NCommander> I rather just use ubuntu-cdimage
<apachelogger> ScottK: no
<apachelogger> needs some changes
<NCommander> Who wants to call Riddell?
<apachelogger> I think we just need to remove dsc and diff.gz and store debian/ next to the orig.tar
<NCommander> http://jriddell.org/contact.html
 * apachelogger is in a valley and doesn't have any reception ;-)
<a|wen> apachelogger: IP phones ... we know you are online ;)
<apachelogger> stdin, seaLne: pling
<apachelogger> a|wen: would work
 * apachelogger is wondering how to pay
<NCommander> SOmeone install skype
<a|wen> but what shall we tell Riddell ... that translations still broken, please appear online?
<NCommander> a|wen, emergency release meeting
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> to call, I think I dial 011-44-*riddells number*
<Hobbsee> do you have kubuntu council quorum?
<NCommander> checking
<apachelogger> Nightrose is snuggeling I guess
<apachelogger> wth
<NCommander> o_o;
<a|wen> NCommander: yeah, it's +44
<apachelogger> nixternal, seele, yuriy, ping
<a|wen> NCommander: you probably want to strip the first 0 off his number to dial
<NCommander> Well, if we don't have quorum
<NCommander> Its pointless
<NCommander> It's 4/6 we need for quorum, right?
<Hobbsee> You can certainly discuss possible solutions with Riddell, though.
<NCommander> I suggest we vote
<NCommander> Call or don't call ;-)
 * NCommander looks for his calling card while he's at it
<apachelogger> we also can call nixternal and Nightrose
<apachelogger> jr probably also got seele's number
<NCommander> so who is getting called first?
<apachelogger> question is, do we get them online
<apachelogger> NCommander: Riddell, he is the wisest man I know
<NCommander> So how'd we figure out that I am calling?
<apachelogger> we could also call mark
<NCommander> ...
 * NCommander runs in fear
<NCommander> I'll let Riddell make that call
<NCommander> ....
<NCommander> Hrm
<apachelogger> fair enough
<NCommander> Probably a poor choice of words
 * Hobbsee guesses mark would say "talk to riddell"
 * apachelogger goes smoking
<apachelogger> too much stress
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> Calling riddell
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Call On Me" by Eric Prydz
 * apachelogger goes smoking
<NCommander> Sorry, that became calling riddel after buying a new calling card
<NCommander> "You have insufficent points to call this number"
<NCommander> brb
<NCommander> To the store!
<seaLne> whats the problem with calling riddell?
<NCommander> seaLne, I don't have a calling card
<Hobbsee> seaLne: lack of credit
<NCommander> and I'm not being rated 2 dollars a minute by my phone company to call without one
<seaLne> want me to txt him?
<NCommander> seaLne, tell him to call my cell, +1-917-716-2585, I can explain to him the issues to save a lot fo time
<seaLne> is it just pretty please come on irc rosetta fuckedness?
<NCommander> that too, but the avoid ;-)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yup
<NCommander> *above
<seaLne> (btw i txted him a few min ago)
<apachelogger> seaLne: thank you
<NCommander> I have returned with the Yendorian Express Calling Card!
<NCommander> calling
<NCommander> Riddell didn't pay his phone bill
<seaLne> NCommander: i thought he just used a pay as you go phone
<NCommander> "The party has insuffient funds to complete this call"
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> (with a British accent, so it wasn't on my end)
<seaLne> well thats nothing to do with riddell's end as it dosen't cost to receive
<NCommander> You brits have a nice calling plan ;.;
<NCommander> Its possible his pay as you go disallows calls from international numbers
<seaLne> not really you get more minutes but pay both ways
<seaLne> nah
<NCommander> I'm retrying
<NCommander> Its ringing
<NCommander> was rining
<NCommander> He has his landlind, should I try calling that?
<NCommander> I got him
<NCommander> He's on his way
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<apachelogger> NCommander: yus?
<a|wen> NCommander: good job
<NCommander> Got Riddell
<NCommander> He's on his way to his computer
<apachelogger> \o/
<NCommander> only took ringing him about 5 times
 * NCommander has acquired skill "International Calling"
<apachelogger> that reminds on sims
<Riddell> afternoon friends
<Riddell> anyone looked into what the problem is?
<NCommander> Riddell, launchpad
<NCommander> Rosetta
<NCommander> apachelogger, care to give him the 411?
<apachelogger> if I would remember
<apachelogger> there is a 40k strings import queue for rosetta
<apachelogger> apparently it only includes the templates, not the translations though
<Riddell> where do you find that?
<apachelogger> NCommander: do you have the url?
 * apachelogger closed konqueror
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+imports
<apachelogger> now, on top of that... the LP guys are currently on their way to a LP sprint
<NCommander> apachelogger, not off hand
<NCommander> Riddell, only the pot files are being imported, not the po, so no translations
<NCommander> As far as we can tell, PO files are getting exported, so if we can get the translations into Launchpad, they will end up in the lang-packs
<Riddell> NCommander: what makes you say that po files aren't being imported?
<NCommander> Riddell, that we have entire languages that are translated upstream, but have 0 translations in Rosetta is a pretty clear sign
<Riddell> only if our pots are correct
<apachelogger> well, they could be stuck in the import queue
<NCommander> Riddell, as far as I can tell they are, and actively imported
<NCommander> apachelogger, no, they aren't, I checked, only pots are in the queue
<apachelogger> nice
<Riddell> in the worst of cases we should be able just to upload language-pack-kde-xx with .pos directly copied from kde-l10n-xx so don't panic
<NCommander> That's what we were thinking, but I'm worried then when rosetta pushes another set of language-packs, those will get clobbered
<apachelogger> Riddell: wouldn't they get superseded with SRUs of language-pack*
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, we'd need to check any suck uploads before they happen
<apachelogger> Riddell: I considered clearing out language-pack-kde-xx and making it depend on kde-l10n-xx which ships the upstream pos
<apachelogger> I guess it would be easier to just have them export nothing than check every upload
<NCommander> apachelogger, will having the kde-i18n-* packages just work?
<apachelogger> NCommander: no, they require changes, currently they don't install the po files
<NCommander> Riddell, what can be done so we can get Rosetta actually been fixed, its been like this for months
<Riddell> well, french seems to be working
<Riddell> which does suggest it's a problem with rosetta rather than anything with our template setup
<apachelogger> Riddell: as said, it's only the po importing
<apachelogger> Riddell: french seems to be mostly done by the french launchpad team
<Riddell> I just want to be sure because I go being grumpy at the rosetta people :)
<apachelogger> sec
<Riddell> ubiquity starts up in oxygen now, is that your doing apachelogger?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> didn't last time I tired
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't seem to be a new version
 * apachelogger noticed an issue with the release notes link placement, so decided to not change anything
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kde4libs/+pots/kdelibs4
<apachelogger> in comparision to http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/stable-kde4/package/kdelibs/
<steveire> Hi. Is kubuntu membership for ubuntu contributors only, or is it also granted to upstream (kde) contributors?
 * NCommander points steveire to Riddell 
<Riddell> I don't think we're considered the matter, but I think the assumption is for contributions to kubuntu
<apachelogger> steveire: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<Riddell> steveire: why would you want it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu-membership is also ubuntu-membership, so we could only increase the requirements I guess
<Riddell> contributions to kubuntu is defined quite widely of course, including user help et al
<apachelogger> *nod*
<NCommander> Riddell, anyway, we do need to get this in before the CD's freeze
<NCommander> apachelogger, how hard are these changes to the kde-i18n-* packages?
<a|wen> apachelogger: pretty much looks like some languages are simply missing (eg. german / norwegian bokmål) :/ ... can it be due to an import failing?
<Riddell> kde-i18n-xx isn't used, kde-l10n-xx is only used to feed rosetta
<Riddell> we'd need a script to copy the .po files from kde-l10n-xx source to language-pack-kde-base-xx source
<apachelogger> NCommander: -i18n- is KDE 3 - l10n- is KDE 4
<steveire> Ah right. I'm just interested. There's not many irish ubuntu blogs on planet.ubuntu.com, but I've just started volunteering with a charity (camara.ie) sending ubuntu on recycled computers to africa. I think it'd be good to get it on there.
<Riddell> steveire: that sounds like excellent loco activity and would be likely to get you an ubuntu membership
<apachelogger> NCommander, Riddell: shouldn't be much work, but we need to make sure further lang-packs uploaded don't supersed, and break it again
<apachelogger> that would be pretty annoying as well
<NCommander> apachelogger, we could add an epoch. I don't understand why we use Rosetta translations over upstreams ...
<apachelogger> I'll write a script for the po copying later today
<apachelogger> NCommander: me neither dude, me neither
<steveire> The ubuntu-ie is already tied in with them, and camara gives ubuntu-ie some office space, but I don't think it's an official loco yet
<Riddell> don't add an epoch
<NCommander> Riddell, can we get the langpacks for kde to stop being exported?
<Riddell> NCommander: i expect so, but if it's just slow imports it would be sensible to just not make language packs until they are imported
<apachelogger> steveire: there is a german project doing exactly the same http://www.linux4afrika.de/
<steveire> Got to go, later...
<NCommander> Riddell, we'd be doing this through out all of Intrepid until Rosetta is fixed. Given that Rosetta been broken since LP 2.0 ....
<apachelogger> a|wen: all possible, but I think the >300 untranslated ones for the other languages can't be all that correct either
<a|wen> apachelogger: no, that looks strange too ... danish is 100% in upstream and 80% in rosetta (but at least thats an increase)
<NCommander> a|wen, want to be the danish translators did that on their own?
<apachelogger> I doubt that
<apachelogger> NCommander: some languages got ~300 untranslated string
<apachelogger> s
<NCommander> apachelogger, probably some of it was salvaged from KDE3 too
<apachelogger> not that much
<NCommander> translation + salavage?
<apachelogger> hm
<a|wen> NCommander: it increased dramatical after the rosetta people told they fixed it ... so something changed just about that import
<apachelogger> on a technical level ... shouldn't the LP strings be completely removed before importing KDE 4?
<apachelogger> just saying, otherwise it might collect junk
 * NCommander reframes from calling Rosetta junk
<apachelogger> in fact, knowing how rosetta doesn't work very logical, I think it is collecting junk
<apachelogger> anywho
<a|wen> but then, why don't we just quit rosetta and use pure upstream translations ... i really don't see the point for rosetta for kde packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's it gonna be fore Intrepid? lang-pack depending on kde-l10n, or kde-l10n .pos copied over to lang-pack?
 * NCommander votes option 2
<apachelogger> a|wen: languages which are not supported by KDE (yet)
<apachelogger> more of a point on improving canonical's deployment possabilities as they can easily increase the supported languages for new clients
<apachelogger> at least that is how I understand it
<a|wen> that of course makes some sort of sense
<apachelogger> it still doesn't justify the import of translated strings to alter them for no good reason with no good QA
<a|wen> right now it's not increasing though :/
<a|wen> apachelogger: is it upstream over rosetta or rosetta over upstream when importing ?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde-l10n-xx has no mos, they need to be in language-pack-kde-xx-base
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, we can make kde-l10n-xx build mos
<apachelogger> then again if we switch back to lang-pack for jaunty we would need a conflicts/replaces
<Riddell> they won't get through the buildds
<apachelogger> ok, copying it is
<NCommander> apachelogger, can I help :-)?
<apachelogger> almost done :P
<NCommander> ;.;
<apachelogger> well, maybe not, but we have a couple of scripts for KDE releases, just need to copynpaste and modify a bit
<ryanakca> apachelogger: were you still working on making a new wiki theme?
<ryanakca> also, could anybody with a minute please upload some pretty KDE4 screenshots here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidWebsite/KDE4Screenshots ?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I am pretty busy lately
<ryanakca> apachelogger: no problem :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there no lang-pack package for ptbr?
<a|wen> apachelogger: there isn't any, neither in my hardy or intrepid install
<apachelogger> pretty lame
<apachelogger> maybe it is just named differently
<a|wen> apachelogger: ptbr is potuguese for brasillian ... i suspect that they simply use the pt (generic portuguese) package for that too
<apachelogger> in that case the lame applies
 * apachelogger needs a faster connection
 * apachelogger has a hard time handling the special cases
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Do you want another one?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ptbr is part of pt
<Riddell> likewise for zhcn, zhtw are zh and engb is in en
<ScottK-palm> Anything get sorted on language packs yet?
 * ScottK-palm is at a college admissions fair with #1 daughter. 
<ScottK-palm> I'm pretty sure she'll skip the one college I actually suggested she might want to consider.
<ScottK-palm> nixternal: Did you ever get a handle on what was going wrong with the HAL call in the g-p-m bug?
<nixternal> not really...throwing in the try: there would only hide the crash I think
<nixternal> I can do the calls once I am logged in just fine
<nixternal> I just think HAL isn't catching up when the crash occurs..I can't recreate that crash at all
<nixternal> I was having another g-p-m crash, but that isn't happening anymore either
<ScottK-palm> Hmm. Maybe it's hardware specific?
<nixternal> could be...I am on x86
<ScottK-palm> I did fix it up not to crash in a couple of spots if HAL is completely missing.
<ScottK-palm> So that's probably what you were having.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I think the script is ready, doing a test spin right now
<ScottK-palm> I guess if it's a timing thing though it wouldn't hurt to try/except and then not crash.
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: Is this for upstream translations?
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: yes, we will copy the .pos from kde-l10n-xx to the associated language-pack packages
<ScottK-palm> Yummy.
<ryanakca> ScottK-palm: random offtopic question, are colleges and universities considered the same down in the states? Up here colleges are more practical while universities are more theoretical... mind you, lots of people over here end up doing a bit of both methinks.
<ScottK-palm> Dear Kubuntu translators: Thank you for all your hard work. unfortunately we had to throw it all away because LP was broken.
<ScottK-palm> ryanakca: The terms are often used interchangably, but Universities are bigger and more diversified.
<ScottK-palm> Universities are usually made up of topic specific colleges. independent colleges are generally smaller and more focused.
<ryanakca> ScottK-palm: ah, ok :)
<ScottK-palm> Then there are community colleges that offer two year degrees and tend to be very practical.
 * ScottK-palm recalls somebody recently blogging about giving a rosetta lecture and scaring potential translators away.
<ryanakca> ah, ok... I guess community colleges are what we consider college up here, and then the rest of the institutions = our universities
<ScottK-palm> Where the English would say "Go to University", Americans would say "Go to College".
<ScottK-palm> Dunnu where Canada falls between those.
<ScottK-palm> Dunnu/Dunno
<ryanakca> we say university :)
<ScottK-palm> It's seemed to me when I've been in Canada it's really hard to predict if Canadian usage will be more American or more English in any given instance.
<ryanakca> *nod* might vary by region... I haven't lived outside south eastern Ontario, so I can't really say :)
<ryanakca> for the website, should we accept only screenshots of the default desktop, or can we accept customized desktops?
<ScottK-palm> I haven't lived in .ca, but I've visited lots of places.
<smarter> if we accept customized desktops screenshots, they should be easily reproducable so that users don't get frustrated because they can't do something like that
<ScottK-palm> I was in western Ontario last month.
<ScottK-palm> smarter: That's a good idea. "Customized screenshots must come with a recipe."
<smarter> iirc, kde-look has a section for screenshots, so they could be posted here with instructions on howto achieve that and then linked from kubuntu.org
<ScottK-palm> I like that.
<ryanakca> smarter: http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/uncategorized/13 ... ask them to post to kde-look instead of the wiki?
<ryanakca> Posting them to KDE-Look would promote Kubuntu... but it would also mean that people have to create another account. Up to you two :)
<ScottK-palm> Not /me.
<smarter> I think a kde-look account would be worth it, since it's also a kde-apps, cli-apps, and tons of other sites account :P
<smarter> they could all put something like [Kubuntu Website] in their screenshots so that you can easily find them
<ScottK-palm> Maybe wiki.kubuntu.org needs a section on connecting with the larger KDE community.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we (KDE) are working on that :P
<apachelogger> one day you will only need one account to do everything
<ryanakca> ScottK-palm: *nod*... I think the wiki theme will be redone eventually... someone in Kubuntu should have write access to the theme at least, we've been waiting for close to three months for the broken documentation tab to be removed/fixed.
<ScottK-palm> So is Kubuntu Ubuntu with KDE or KDE built on Ubuntu?
<apachelogger> it is Kubuntu - KDE for Humans
<ryanakca> I'd say Kubuntu is the Ubuntu base + KDE...
<ryanakca> apachelogger: oooh, that's a good slogan :)
 * apachelogger notes that using Ubuntu in any kind of description is a) confusing b) bad marketing c) more confusing
 * ryanakca shrugs as for the definition of Kubuntu... 
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: As long as they speak English .....
<ryanakca> Kubuntu - KDE for Anglophones
<ScottK-palm> :-)
<ScottK-palm> Or Danish apparently.
<smarter> according to the Kubuntu.org FAQ, it means "towards humanity" (:
<smarter> and free in another language
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Kubuntu, the bastard of Ubuntu, which is a bastard of Debian, which is a bastard of GNU
<apachelogger> Kubuntu - GNU for the masses
 * smarter notes that kubuntu.org faq is awefully outdated
<apachelogger> that also ensures that we get supported by RMS, then again KDE is evilsoftware so that might not work out after all :S
<apachelogger> smarter: FAQs are always ;-)
<smarter> Kubuntu - gears everywhere
<apachelogger> Kubuntu - gears everywhere
<apachelogger> copypo.rb:108:in `mkdir': File exists - /home/me/s/uploads/zh (Errno::EEXIST)
<apachelogger> it broke
<ScottK-palm> See you all later.  Good luck on translations.
<smarter> Kubuntu - Like a Rolling Gears
<smarter> *Gear
<smarter> or s/a//
<apachelogger> Kubuntu - We love clocks
<txwikinger> Linux kernel needs a better i/o scheduling
 * txwikinger 's contribution to clocks
<apachelogger> again?
<txwikinger> translations? what kind of translations
<apachelogger> the kernel gets a new ioscheduler every 6 months
<txwikinger> well.. I have never seen an improvement
<txwikinger> I have a dual-core cpu and run a vbox... Unfortunately the vbox hoggs all my disk
<apachelogger> do you have an io schedule clock palsmoid?
<txwikinger> sure ... and everything under 6 lines :D
<apachelogger> schweet
<apachelogger> copypo.rb:71:in `chdir': No such file or directory - ca (Errno::ENOENT)
<apachelogger> it broke again
<txwikinger> looks like ruby
<txwikinger> what is that?
<apachelogger> the fancy script that will save us from drowning in lp screwups
<apachelogger> in theory that is
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact this script got more control structures than any other other I ever wrote :P
<apachelogger> that makes it buggy as hell
<txwikinger> well... never done a Riemann-Schneider Diagram?
<apachelogger> that already sounds boring
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> it is working again
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I think the script is finished
<txwikinger> maybe it was the buggy i/o scheduler ;p
<apachelogger> stupid scheduler
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you around?
 * txwikinger needs more than one computer
<apachelogger> we all do at times
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/scripts/copypo.rb
<vorian> afternoonish
<crimsun> same!
<vorian> hey crimsun
<vorian> how goes it?
<crimsun> vorian: not bad, yourself?
<yuriy> apachelogger: pong
<vorian> not bad at all
<vorian> just kickin back
<jjesse> hello from my dell mini 9 running kubuntu intrepid :)
<ScottK> Hello jjesse.
<jjesse> hello ScottK
 * ryanakca loves with irssi segfaults :)
<jjesse> boarding plane to houston, wonder how long the bqattery on this littleguy will last
<jjesse> hopefully the entire flight
<a|wen> g'evening fellows
<jussi01> heya a|wen
 * ScottK bzr committ's his blog to Planet Ubuntu.
 * a|wen boots/tests the newest daily-live cd in his vm
<ScottK> a|wen: Did you send your kdeadmin patch upstream?  That was a good catch to fix a bad bug.
<a|wen> ScottK: after fixing it i found a commit (almost similar to my patch) in the kde-svn... so that should be good
<ScottK> a|wen: Was it 4.1 branch or trunk?
<Riddell> ScottK: yay
<ScottK> That really ought to get into 4.1.3
<a|wen> ScottK: checking...
<a|wen> ScottK: commit 864850 in branch kde/4.1
<a|wen> huh ... the "Release Notes" link on the first page of the installer does absolutely nothing
<a|wen> was apachelogger looking at ubiquity, and was this one of the issues being looked at?
<Riddell> a|wen: he was but I don't think he was looking at it
<Riddell> fixes welcome :)
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.
 * a|wen graps the ubiquity source
<blizzz> what is the reason acitivities cannot be used in intrepid?
<Riddell> activities?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-12
<nixternal> oi it is freezing outside tonight
<jjesse> is it acutally freezing?
<jjesse> my temp shows 36 here so not actually freezing :)
<ScottK> It seemed pretty cold there yesterday.
 * ScottK was in Chicago for a wedding yesterday (jam packed schedule with no time for visiting, unfortunately)
<jjesse> ScottK: i thought you were running the marathon today :)
<ScottK> The groom (and thus his family) was from New Zealand.  They were all very postitively impressed with the architecture and beauty of Chicago (obviously some parts of the city went unvisited)
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> i like chicago it is a nice city
<ScottK> It is.
<nixternal> chicago is the best city...none on earth like it
<nixternal> we can rig political elections, but we can't rig olympic ones
<dtchen> obviously the priorities are inverted. someone didn't learn from the mars rover!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> hey, at least we bombed the moon this week!
<dtchen> true enough
<nixternal> I figure the US blew up enough stuff on earth, we had to take our wars elsewhere
<nixternal> little kids around the world were devestated, the United States shot the man in the moon!
<nixternal> I can already see the commercials about 'Happy Cows on the Moon'
 * ScottK did read some comment on a news article from someone claiming they could feel the pain and outrage of 'brother Moon'.
<ScottK> nixternal: Just sent you some kairmode bugs
<nixternal> i thought knetworkmangler was doing this stuff now.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm pretty stumped on the netbook application launcher problem.  notmart suggested that plasma/runners/services/servicerunner.cpp would be the key.  I've tried both updating the file to trunk and back to 4.3.1 with no luck.  Help.
<txwikinger> Is launchpad down?
<ScottK> txwikinger: No
<txwikinger> I cannot file a bug
<ScottK> Did you try ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<txwikinger> no
<JontheEchinda> The good news is that the brothers of the moon should keel over dead in pain the next time the Moon gets hit by an asteroid
<txwikinger> didn't they already get bombed?
<vorian> bug 432725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432725 in kmymoney2 "[FFe] New upstream release (kmymoney2 1.0.2)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432725
<JontheEchinda> hi vorian
<vorian> hola
<JontheEchinda> claydoh: ^Know anybody who'd want to test that?
<vorian> JontheEchinda: why is it not english?
<ScottK> So did we change how we are finding out about updates being available in Karmic?
<ScottK> It seems to me we have somehow managed to start following the broken idea that users only should be notified about updates every now and then.
<vorian> you mean like for the latest and greatest 4.3.2?
<ScottK> Not sure when it would have changed, but it would have been something kpackagekit related and not KDE core.
<JontheEchinda> vorian: KDE was set to spanish for l10n testing
<vorian> ah
<JontheEchinda> spanish is the only other language I can navigate around in KDE in
<vorian> i do well with klingon
 * rgreening ponders navigating in klingon
<DarkwingDuck> +1 rgreening
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<jussi01> nixternal: redmine pls! kthxbai.
<shtylman> well...another set of OO patches sent along...thats a wrap for tonight
<nixternal> jussi01: redmine?
<jussi01> nixternal: bug tracker...
<nixternal> oh
<Lure> Riddell: fyi, I have uploaded digikam 1.0.0beta5 and kipi-plugins to kubuntu-ppa/backports in order to be able to to better bug triage with jaunty users
<Riddell> lubyou: groovy
<Riddell> Lure: groovy
<neversfelde> someone able to test koffice beta3 from the experimental ppa
<jussi01> neversfelde: karmic? if so, hit me up with a url
<neversfelde> jussi01: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<neversfelde> I am not sure, if the packages install correctly, but I cannot test it atm
<jussi01> neversfelde: I cant test. i386 didnt build...
<neversfelde> hmpf
<apachelogger> so why are they in experimental?
 * apachelogger notes that experimental != broken
<Mamarok> hm, is jockey-kde supposed to work?
<Mamarok> when I click on Activate to activate the proprietary driver nothing happens
 * Mamarok restarts to check
<Mamarok> so apparently jockey doesn't work at all :(
<Riddell> Mamarok: are you running it as root?
<Mamarok> yes
<Riddell> Mamarok: I guess you could try installing the jockey-gtk frontend and seeing if that works
<Mamarok> yep, will try that
<Mamarok> anyway, I activated the fglrx driver by hand, and it's a disaster
 * Mamarok goes back to radeon and is utterly disapointed at Karmic not being able to support her graphic card that is not even a year old
<Mamarok> same problem as Jaunty, this really sucks
<Mamarok> Riddell: and jockey-gtk works, it's the kde client that doesn't
<Riddell> humph
<davmor2> Mamarok: if you run jockey-kde from terminal do you get any errors
<Mamarok> let me see...
<Mamarok> no, it doesn't mention any if I start it as a user, and starting it with kdesudo neither
<Mamarok> it just doesn't activate the driver when I click on it
<Mamarok> anyway, restarting to make sure I can enable OpenGL...
 * Riddell fixes microblog applet
<Riddell> s/fixes/upbreaks/ to be fair
<highvoltage> Riddell: close enough :)
 * Riddell pokes nixternal for not committing kdeplasma-addons changes to bzr
<PedroLeKoi1> Hi there all of you.
<PedroLeKoi1> My name is Pedro.
<PedroLeKoi1> And I want to contribute to the development of Karmic Koala.
<PedroLeKoi1> I read this note a few minutes ago: Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala Beta Released: Everyone Needed!
<PedroLeKoi1> Now I am wondering how to get involved as fast as possible???
<PedroLeKoi1> Anyone out there has an idea?
<Nightrose> PedroLeKoi1: what do you want to help with?
<Nightrose> packaging? bug triage? documentation? marketing?
<Nightrose> something else?
<Nightrose> support?
<Nightrose> testing?
<PedroLeKoi1> That's part of the question I ask myself to.
<PedroLeKoi1> Testing is possible.
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<PedroLeKoi1> Because I worked as a software tester.
<Nightrose> ok great
<PedroLeKoi1> I tested ecus at bmw in Germany.
<Nightrose> Riddell probably knows what needs testing at the moment
<PedroLeKoi1> So: The problem is to focus on a certain part of software.
<PedroLeKoi1> Riddell? Is that anohter person here in the channel or...
<Nightrose> yes
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi1: we could do with jockey being tested if you have any hardware that would use it
<PedroLeKoi1> I have a laptop - Karmic is already running on it...
<PedroLeKoi1> @Riddell: The app you are talking about is probably 'jockey-kde', isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> aha, so KDE bug 182870 explains why KDM became plastique in KDE 4.3
<ubottu> KDE bug 182870 in general "In kdmrc ignore GUIStyle param" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182870
 * JontheEchidna makes a list of things to patch later
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: re kmymoney2
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: I use it regularly
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: I have it in my ppa
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi1: yes
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: mind commenting on 1.0.2's readiness in the bug I mentioned?
<claydoh> im there now
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> I'll be back in a bit
<JontheEchidna> thanks claydoh
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: do you have a deb package available? sometimes the debian packages converted to ubuntu's sometimes have broken help and/or broken ofx
<claydoh> sometimes :/
<nixternal> Riddell: oops, sorry about that...totally forgot
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: comment added
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kmymoney acked
<claydoh> JontheEchidna:  and Riddell thanks :)
 * JontheEchidna will upload once other family members are done using the internet
<JontheEchidna> something tells me they won't appreciate a 17MB upload while they're trying to use facebook ;-)
<Riddell> priorities..
<PedroLeKoi1> Hi there all of you.
<PedroLeKoi1> My name is Pedro and I want to contribute to the development of Karmic Koala.
<PedroLeKoi1> I read this note a few minutes ago: Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala Beta Released: Everyone Needed!
<PedroLeKoi1> Now I am wondering how to get involved as fast as possible???
<PedroLeKoi1> Testing would be a good thing because I did this kind of work for more than three years.
<PedroLeKoi1> To be more specific: I tested the software running on AirbagControlUnits at BMW in Germany.
<PedroLeKoi1> Debugging is another possibility, because I developed software while working for BMW too.
<PedroLeKoi1> Surly many programmers in the world are higher skilled and have more experiences but at I am
<PedroLeKoi1> highly motivated to support the development of (K)ubuntu and have plenty of time.
<PedroLeKoi1> It would be nice if somebody would/could assign me to a certain team or a application.
<PedroLeKoi1> And to say it right away: I will need a little bit of guidance.
<Riddell> hi PedroLeKoi1, nice of you to join us
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi1: I did suggest you testing jockey-kde, there are other things I can suggest if you don't want to or can't do that
<PedroLeKoi1> Riddell I don't mind.
<PedroLeKoi1> Riddell So: I have a running system.
<PedroLeKoi1> I already worked with jockey.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi1: what did you do with jockey?
<PedroLeKoi1> Riddell Do I need to download the source code? Or is there a kind of testplan? Or a list with open issues where I can think about...
<PedroLeKoi1> Riddell I have a lenovo notebook with a broadcom wireless card.
<PedroLeKoi1> I tried to install the proper dirver for the wlan card via jockey.
<PedroLeKoi1> That didn't work out to well.
<PedroLeKoi1> It seems to me that one has to stick to a certain order...
<EagleScreen> jockey-kde cause my system to crash in karmic
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi1: we need to know if it can install and enable drivers, what happened when you tried to install the broadcom driver?
<PedroLeKoi1> That meens: I had to install 'b43-fwcutter'.
<PedroLeKoi1> After that I installed 'bcmwl-kernel-source'.
<EagleScreen> when I try to install broadcom driver "wl" it causes kernel to hangs
<PedroLeKoi1> After doing so 'jockey-kde' shows me that the broadcom driver is active.
<EagleScreen> you can see Bug #448753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448753 in linux "System hangs when I use jockey for first time to enable "wl" module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448753
<PedroLeKoi1> Moreover I could establish a connection to my private wlan.
<neversfelde> jussi01: ping
<PedroLeKoi1> Finally.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi1: so it worked?
<PedroLeKoi1> That didn't work out to well.
<PedroLeKoi1> That meens: I had to install 'b43-fwcutter'.
<PedroLeKoi1> After that I installed 'bcmwl-kernel-source'.
<PedroLeKoi1> After doing so 'jockey-kde' shows me that the broadcom driver is active.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi1: but these things were not installed by jockey itself?
<EagleScreen> Now I try to remove the bcmwl driver with jockey and it does nothing
<EagleScreen> ok i am going to tets now jockey-kde to install and enable bcmwl
<EagleScreen> first i remove bcmwl-source and I reboot the system
<EagleScreen> now i have the problem that jockey only give me the option to install b43-fwcutter
<EagleScreen> bcmwl-modalises is installed
<EagleScreen> okay, I reboot after having bcmwl-modalises installed and now jockey give me the option to install Broadcom STA
<EagleScreen> I install it and I think my system is going to hangs
<Riddell> EagleScreen: say it ain't so
<PedroLeKoi1> @EagleScreen, Riddell I made exactly the same experiences
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi1: so it lets you install but freezes at the end of the process?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: no luck?
<PedroLeKoi1> That happens to me as well.
<EagleScreen> here again
<EagleScreen> me system hanged
<Riddell> EagleScreen: so it lets you install but freezes at the end of the process?
<PedroLeKoi1> But after the reboot the driver still didn't work.
<EagleScreen> it finish to install it and just after it, X freezed
<EagleScreen> X frozen
<EagleScreen> I could go to ttys
<PedroLeKoi1> So I would rather guess that the installation procedure didn't terminate as it should
<Riddell> that sounds like a different problem from what Mamarok was having earlier today where it didn't let her even click Activate
<EagleScreen> but when I went back to tty7 (to X tty), kernel freezes too
<PedroLeKoi1> Same in my case: I couldn't click those buttons
<Riddell> EagleScreen: ho hum. could you report a bug "ubuntu-bug jockey-kde" ?
<EagleScreen> i aready reportted this in Bug #448753 shoud I use apport-collect?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448753 in linux "System hangs when I use jockey for first time to enable "wl" module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448753
<EagleScreen> attached to 448753 by appoert-collect, review the bug
<Riddell> thanks EagleScreen, PedroLeKoi1
<EagleScreen> all you need, you are welcome
<PedroLeKoi1> I am off for today. Coming back tomorrow morning. Bye everybody.
<Riddell> hmm, could be a useful chap but seems not to be a great communicator
<Mamarok> hm, is somebody aware of will Stephenson's comment here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209834
<ubottu> KDE bug 209834 in general "crash in handleUpdate method after wakeup out of hibernation" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Mamarok> came in through the kubuntu-users ML...
<Mamarok> strange bug description for a network-manager problem...
<ScottK> We've updated in the last month
<nixternal> would be great if they told us how to reproduce
<ScottK> Wouldn't hurt to update again before Thursday.
<ScottK> Riddell: The last issue blocking quassel's final release looks to have just been fixed, so I expect to have 0.5 final tomorrow or wed.
<Mamarok> ScottK: the guy in the mailing list still uses Jaunty, so it might well be solved in Karmic, no?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> ScottK: just in time
<ScottK> Riddell: Yeah, EgS, who does the database stuff had taken a bit of a sabbatical, but just reappeared in time.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm dieing for ideas on the netbook launcher problem.  I ping'ed notmart on #kubuntu-netbook, but got no more suggestions yet.
<nixternal> ScottK, Mamarok, Riddell: FYI, that NM bug, I can't reproduce...suspend to ram and back works just fine, I am on IRC right now aren't I? :)
<ScottK> It's been working for me too.
<Mamarok> nixternal: well, network works for me since ever, even on Jaunty, so...
<nixternal> wait, has it been fixed in the stuff for jaunty?
<nixternal> i am wondering if that person is running jaunty or karmic
<Mamarok> he is running Junaty with KDE 4.3.2 from the PPA apparently
<nixternal> suspend to and from ram is whicked fast now I might add as well
<nixternal> right, I doubt networkmangler was backported for jaunty, though I don't know for sure
<Riddell> it was, I did it
<Riddell> but only the frontend, it's still the old backend from jaunty
<nixternal> right, wonder if that is where the problem lies
<Riddell> I'd expect so
<nixternal> this is why we should make it difficult for user to report bugs upstream
<nixternal> it gets on the project owners nerves to get flooded with bug reports that aren't there
<ScottK> I did comment in the bug we had a later revision than that in Karmic.
<txwikinger> Any have seen a problem in karmic where ifup does not setup the wireless configuration right?
<ScottK> I thought if NM was controlling the connection, ifup was supposed to leave it alone?
<txwikinger> hmm.. knetwork manager did not work for me in jaunty, I set the stuff up in interfaces file
<ScottK> That's a non-standard config then.
<txwikinger> Well.. nm does not work either.. I guess I need to do some troubleshooting
<ScottK> Riddell: Is it on purpose you aren't in #kubuntu-netbook anymore?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, nixternal: I believe the issue with NM was that we had an outdated version of the frontend until 3 days ago
<JontheEchidna> A much bigger problem for wstephenson than upstream NM bugs was us shipping the plasma widget for jaunty
<JontheEchidna> upstream bugs comes with the territory when you're messing with NM
<JontheEchidna> having them go through us first is unproductive because users have to go through another layer-- us-- to get to the developer, who usually has a better idea of how to gain useful debug information
<JontheEchidna> if they ever reach the developer at all (which I am trying hard to make happen in the case of the network management applet)
<JontheEchidna> but I think the former knetworkmanager source package with it's mostly-new 100+ bugs (before they got closed unmaintained) shows what happens when hard-to-debug NM bugs come to us first
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: it doesn't help us if they file upstream and not LP though, and pissing off the upstream isn't a good idea...especially when they can backport a fix for us if needed
<JontheEchidna> if we didn't want to piss off upstream we shouldn't have shipped the plasma widget in jaunty. He got 100x more bugs from that than upstream bugs
<JontheEchidna> not much we can do about that now though, but...
<JontheEchidna> when upstream bugs come in at B.K.O they are usually feature requests for crap that NM needs to do first
<nixternal> right
<Lure> Riddell: do we include fix for kde bug 209960 - it seems that crashes digikam/geolocation
<ubottu> KDE bug 209960 in khtml part "Kopete crashed when closing history window [QWidget::hide, ~KHTMLPart, KParts::Part::slotWidgetDestroyed]" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209960
<ryanakca> Nightrose: btw, the reply to kobby was that "I want to have more testing before I release." and that if there is someone with more expertise regarding gitorious, that he would appreciate a hand.
<Nightrose> ryanakca: doh! how is he ever going to get more testing without asking for it...
<ryanakca> Nightrose: of course, that was not a quote.
<Nightrose> and wrt hand moving to gitorious: send him my way i can get him in touch with people
<ryanakca> Nightrose: I figure that UDS-L will be a great time / place for it to get extensive testing?
<Nightrose> jep excellent
<ryanakca> Of course, he said he wanted testing by non-developers... but I'm not sure how many non-developers even use gobby. Unless he wanted non-Kobby devs, but oh well. Feel like /msg'ing me your email so that I can forward him to you?
<Nightrose> lydia @ kde.org
<ryanakca> Thanks
<JontheEchidna> Lure: we have like 6 duplicates against that already, so I'd go for it
<JontheEchidna> bug 447823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447823 in kdenetwork "kopete crashed with SIGSEGV in KHTMLPart::~KHTMLPart()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447823
<JontheEchidna> needs reassigning to kdelibs I suppose
<JontheEchidna> thanks for finding the upstream bug; I had looked for it
<JontheEchidna> eek, 10 dupes by now
<Quintasan|Szel> JontheEchidna: can you do me a favour?
<JontheEchidna> depends on the favor of course :P
<Quintasan|Szel> JontheEchidna: fix typo in package dooble - should be "in" instead of "is" :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, sure thing
<Quintasan|Szel> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> yw
<Lure> JontheEchidna: I found it by triaging upstream digikam bugs ;-)
 * Lure adds milestone to 9.10 just to put it on radar screen ;-)
<JontheEchidna> was this a 4.3.2 regression?
<JontheEchidna> looks like it to me
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah. dfaure's post-4.3.2 fix caused that
<ryanakca> Nightrose: sent
<Riddell> Lure: we include something like it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/kubuntu_74_hide_khtml_widgets.diff
<Nightrose> ryanakca: thx :)
<Riddell> fabo: waa, qt4 still not compiling in the buildds even though it compiled in my PPA
<Lure> Riddell: right, and this patch is root cause for the patch - see http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1033984&view=revision
<Riddell> Lure: ah so the patch needs a patch
<Lure> Riddell: right
<Lure> Riddell: will you take care for this - I can only look into this tommorow night, need to get to bed now
<Riddell> Lure: yes I'll fix it now
<Lure> Riddell: great
<Quintasan|Szel> fcks, anyone tried to recover deleted files from ext4
<Quintasan|Szel> looks like I managed to delete my home
<Quintasan|Szel> grrr
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-13
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan|Szel: I don't get the problem with the description. Dooble is inside a secure and open source web browser?
<JontheEchidna> Secure and Open Source Web Browser probably shouldn't be captialized, but...
<shtylman> anyone know a good office icon we have in oxygen?
<yuriy> oh wow dr konqi is *really* nice now, didn't see the wizard before
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it got deleux'd in 4.3
<JontheEchidna> you can even install -dbg packages and then hit the retrace button
<JontheEchidna> if the future they're trying to get it to tell you what packages to install for good backtraces, via plugins for the various platforms (deb, rpm, etc)
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: yeah i saw that, i guess i never actually went through the new process before though
<yuriy> konqueror 4.3.2 i'm a little less happy with now, reporting the second crash in 10 min
<nixternal> jjesse: I have put basket-kde4 into my ppa...it is actually about as good as it was, thus far just porting to kde4 which seems complete to me...I know you were a basket fan once upon a time
<Mamarok> nixternal: great!
<nixternal> yowsers, my webhost tanked big time..went down hard...usually my server is never effected
<jussi01> neversfelde: pong
<jussi01> neversfelde: I tried to install the koffice packages  go some packaging errors (I can get by, but you need to fix them) http://paste.ubuntu.com/292125/
<tsimpson> jussi01: you need to install the .debs manually with dpkg --force-overwrite -i <debs>
<tsimpson> then continue with apt-get upgrade
<jussi01> tsimpson: yeps, I know. just giving it back to neversfelde to fix the errors ;)
<tsimpson> right, "(I can get by" != "(I cant get by"
<tsimpson> coffee helps reading
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> this is looking nice, but still not MS office compatibility... :/
<jussi01> oooh, but its coming!!! :D
<jussi01> http://www.koffice.org/news/nokia-announces-ms-office-2007-import-filters-for-koffice/
<apachelogger> jussi01: looks like soon we can make it default :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: yeps.
<apachelogger> ms office compability was always the major show stopper ScottK brought up
 * jussi01 cant wait
<jussi01> koffice for lucid!! :D
<jussi01> as soon as the alpha for 2.2 comes out, please package so I can test... :D
<Quintasan|Szel> hello
<PedroLeKoi> Hello to all.
<PedroLeKoi> I want to offer my help to someone who needs it...
<PedroLeKoi> Does anybody needs some help?
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi: support in #kubuntu
<Quintasan|Szel> this is channel for developers :)
<PedroLeKoi> And developers doesn't need help???
<PedroLeKoi> O.k.
<PedroLeKoi> I leave...
<Quintasan|Szel> Oh my, I thought about general help
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi:  ofc we need help, do you know how to create Debian packages
<Quintasan|Szel> ?
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi: I'm on mobile now and I'm unable to provide you direct links but there is a great introduction to packaging on http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi: you can also translate kubuntu-docs to any language you feel comortable with.
<maco> PedroLeKoi: dholbach made some packaging videos that are on the ubuntu developer channel on youtube
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi: after reading you can examine some packages that are in ubuntu by grabbin the source and examining debian/ directory inside them
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi: you can use apt-get source <package_name>
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi: there is a list of apps needing packaging on Launchapd
<Quintasan|Szel> s/ap/pa
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi: search for needs-packaging in Buglist
<Quintasan|Szel> PedroLeKoi: that's all info I can provide you right now cause I'm on mobile and somehow I managed to remove my /home on my main machine :/
<PedroLeKoi> I will read the manual and go on with 'needs-packaging'.
 * Quintasan|Szel is out
<jussi01> !packaging | PedroLeKoi
<ubottu> PedroLeKoi: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jussi01> !pm | PedroLeKoi
<ubottu> PedroLeKoi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PedroLeKoi> @ubottu I am sorry!
<PedroLeKoi> @ubottu So: No need for packaging any more?
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna
<jussi01> PedroLeKoi:
<jussi01> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<PedroLeKoi> jussi01: I see.
<neversfelde> jussi01: thank you for testing. Unfortunately I am not at home and won't be for a longer time, so I cannot finish it :(
<neversfelde> we also need to fix a patch for kid3, the author send it to me. It would be great, if I could forward this mail to a motu, who has the time to improve the existing patch?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: we need upgrade from hardy testing if you are interested in a task which would take an hour or three
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'm affraid the Qt fix won't be there ready for karmic... it'll have to wait for lucid...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I still get some trouble at some points, and a segfault risk isn't acceptable this late...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I have the base of the fix, so that's pretty cool, and I'll test on my own... at least it'll be fixed for the lts
<Tonio_> also Riddell I noticed graphical bugs with the latest Qt and firefox, when we use the qtcurve theme, that's pretty bad
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I wonder if fixing qt really deserves this effort :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: helper code down to <200SLOC, still including apport code and only restarting is somewhat working at this point
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, maybe not
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm sure qtcurve will get a fix, but releasing with a broken firefox/qt intégration would really be bad imho...
<Riddell> I've also no idea how to fix the Qt build so probably other things that need our time more
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the Qt build, I'd say that there is an issue in the buildd at some point...
<Tonio_> Riddell: it works in any other build context
<Riddell> it even works in a PPA
<Riddell> but strange that it breaks in both our and debian's buildds
<Tonio_> yeah...
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it is the same software right (sbuild I assume)
<Tonio_> that may explain...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I looked at the buildlog, and I must say I didn't find any clue on that point
<Tonio_> but since we have regressions, that's not that bad, we'll do that for lucid
<Tonio_> as well as the fixes I'm working on...
<apachelogger> sebas: is there something that would make Kubuntu more enjoyable for you as plasma dev? i.e. experience of Kubuntu as development platform
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: cool
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I also noticed that for some things, the second drag doesn't have the + or cancel icons on the mouse cursor
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, Tonio_: QtCurve should be fixed with the latest upstream release. lex79 was working on that
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: in any case I wouldn't take the risk to put a qt patch this late, especially since it only fixes visual stuff
 * jussi01 wonders if the obsidian coast/OO.org bug is fixed, should go check...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: too much of a risk :)
<JontheEchidna> I would agree there
<ScottK> apachelogger and jussi01: It's not just having some compatibility, it's a lot about the quality of the MS Office compatibility.  For a long time OOo was poor enough I had to keep a copy of Office around to check stuff before I mailed it out.  Now I don't and rarely have problems with docs I get from other people.
<ScottK> We're having some trouble with armel livefs builds.  How hard would it be to turn off lzma for armel?
<jussi01> ScottK: we can hope ;)
<ScottK> Nevermind on armel, it was about initrd, not KDE
<apachelogger> ScottK:lzma is off on armel
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  It turned out to be something different, my mistake
<apachelogger> :P
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I am free for upgrade testing now.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Where do I get the software or will you do it via remote access?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: you would need to install hardy, you can do this with a CD if you have a spare partition or you can set up a chroot
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: which would you do?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: You talked about 'upgrade from hardy testing'
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: yes, so you need to start with getting hardy installed
<Riddell> which can be done from a CD or from a chroot
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I am going to save my system using clonezilla.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Then install from CD.
<Riddell> great, the CD images are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Is the installation CD still available on the net?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Thank you.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: How do we continue with communication?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: well once you have it installed you can get back onto IRC
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Shall I write you about errors if any ouccure?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Shall I better write bug reports instead?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: once you have hardy installed you'll need instructions from me on how to upgrade
<lex79> Riddell: kde-style-qtcurve and gtk2-engines-qtcurve are in bzr and I uploaded also in ppa
<Riddell> lex79: bugfix only releases?
<lex79> no, config files now stored under $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/qtcurve
<lex79> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QtCurve+%28KDE4%2C+KDE3%2C+%26+Gtk2+Theme%29?content=40492
<Riddell> oh ug
<Riddell> lex79: did you work out how migration was handled?
<yuriy> PedroLeKoi: or even better you can use a virtual machine such as virtualbox and just keep using your system if you have the RAM for it
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I started to download the desktop CD.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you sync soprano with debian? We missed a bugfix-only release (2.3.1)
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: How do I 'create' a virtualbox?
<lex79> Riddell: I didn't, can you download from ppa and test?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Sorry for asking! I found a manual.
<flacoste> anyone knows how to configure skype audio devices with Kubuntu 9.10?
<flacoste> the sound devices only allow 'Pulse Audio'
<flacoste> and I have no idea how to control that stuff
<flacoste> from within KDE
<flacoste> i thought kubuntu didn't use pulse audio
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok
<Riddell> flacoste: KDE will try to use pulseaudio if it finds that it's already running, I've no idea what skype does
<Riddell> flacoste: is pulseaudio installed?
<flacoste> i removed it
<flacoste> but it doesn't change anything
<flacoste> ah, but removing pulseaudio didn't remove the server
<flacoste> kill it
<flacoste> after i killed the server, skype reverts to ALSA, nice
<agateau> mmm... Konversation FTBFS for me, complaining about a missing mediaobject.h file
<agateau> anybody else see this?
<agateau> nevermind, my mistake
<Riddell> flacoste: hmm, so yet another case where pulseaudio's mere presence causes confusion :(
<flacoste> yes, i don't understand why it was installed
<flacoste> during the upgrade
<Riddell> something gtk-ish probably brought it in
<flacoste> i didn't ask for it, and could remove it without any other packages (except pulseaudio related) removed
<Daskreech> Does failsafe crash from kdm from you in Koala?
<NCommander> Riddell, ping?
<Riddell> ah, NCommander
<Riddell> so, sip, what's the crack?
<NCommander> Riddell, I don't think we can sanely introduce a new sip4 in-archive
<NCommander> Riddell, because thats going to require bumping python-qt4
<NCommander> (I think you can see where this trainwreck is heading)
<NCommander> Riddell, I did post both python-qt4 and sip4 to Debian though, so the packaging is done
<Riddell> and what's wrong with bumping python-qt4?
<Riddell> we'd need to recompile kdebindings, anything else?
<NCommander> Riddell, there's no way to know if we break the ABI
<NCommander> Riddell, (this is an ongoing issue in Debian without a sane resolution)
<NCommander> Riddell, so probably the only sane thing to do to prevent any regression is to rebuild any Arch: any packages the dep on python-qt4/python-sip4
<NCommander> As you can see, it gets messy
<Riddell> there's not /that/ many pyqt applications our there, that's all do-able
<Riddell> and it's not like we have a choice
<NCommander> Riddell, well, you were one of the representatives that dealt with sip4 upstream. Could you see if they would retroactively change SIP4's license?
<Riddell> no he won't
 * NCommander says a four letter word
<davmor2> NCommander: was it WORK
 * NCommander whacks davmor2 with a pointy stick
<NCommander> Riddell, do you want ot bring this up with slangasek so we can get the FFes we need granted?
<davmor2> NCommander: What you know you want it too :P
<Riddell> NCommander: I can grant FFes, slangasek knows it needs doing
<NCommander> (speaking of FFe, I also have one you could look at for me Riddell ;-))
<NCommander> Riddell, so .... do you just want to grant them? I think sip4-qt3 can be synced. Not sure if python-qt4 needs a merge or a sync
<Riddell> NCommander: yep, I'll do that shortly
<Riddell> NCommander: what FFe can I look at for you?
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/431206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431206 in Ubuntu Karmic "partman-uboot needs to exist for check script for supporting manual partitioning" [Medium,Triaged]
<Riddell> hmm, this may not be within my usual area of expertese
<Riddell> NCommander: I don't think I understand what that bug is asking for.  something needs to happen to partman-uboot, is it a new package?
<NCommander> Riddell, partman-uboot is a new package that extends partman to support the partitioning setup we need on dove boards
<NCommander> Riddell, its an installer component, and armel+dove specific so the regression chance is pretty minute
 * NCommander butchered the spelling on that
<Riddell> NCommander: would someone who knows about installer stuff be more appropriate?  cjwatson comes to mind
 * Daskreech asks that someone tries to login as failsafe when they have a chance
<apachelogger> Daskreech: how so?
 * apachelogger is wondering how to get to his lecture on taxes
<apachelogger> freaking cold outside
<Daskreech> apachelogger: on KDM choose failsafe login type and try login :)
 * apachelogger did not log out for 7 days
<apachelogger> dont see a reason for either :P
<Daskreech> I'm getting the same thing as bug 281950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281950 in kdebase-workspace "KDE Cannot start from kdm or gdm" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281950
<Daskreech> I get the same x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed at least
<NCommander> Riddell, cjwatson was the one who uploaded the package to NEW and sponsored it; I'm not sure he'll grant an FFe on a package he's already touched
<Riddell> NCommander: surely by uploading it he is accepting that it'll be a FFe
<NCommander> Riddell, he said I still needed an FFe when I asked about it
<Riddell> NCommander: I see it in new queue though so I can approve it when I do my archive admin shortly
<Riddell> NCommander: but it'll need a main inclusion report?
<NCommander> Riddell, probably unless you can justify kicking it straight into main
<debfx> Riddell: do you have an idea how to properly fix the "pidgin tray icon too large on kde" issue (bug #209440)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209440 in pidgin "pidgin tray icon too large" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209440
<Riddell> debfx: as I understand it you have a fix but our gnome maintainer just doesn't want to upload it
<Riddell> NCommander: package accepted
<NCommander> Riddell, thanks
<NCommander> (package FTBFS'ed -_-; oops)
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> "RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v6.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v5.0"  guess you're right about that ABI change
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I am here now...
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: try the CD in another computer if you can then
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the i18n patch for spc-kde seems to not have been bzr-added
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: good catch!
<\sh> hmm..does anybody has crashes with latest karmic kde + enabled desktop settings + ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (floss driver)
<valgaav> \sh:  crashes shoud be gone with latest 7.6 ubuntu3 mesa driver
<\sh> valgaav, still ubuntu2 here...
<\sh> upgrading ;)
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: The CD works fine. So it's the hardware...
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I can't install it on the second PC. So how shall I continue?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: probably your hardware is too old for hardy then
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: settings up a chroot would work almost as well
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: I can take you through doing that
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: If you like to spend your time on other things: I saw a manual on the net today...
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: sudo debootstrap hardy hardy    is how to start
<\sh> Riddell, just read you do some archive duties today?
<\sh> Riddell, if so, please have a look at bug #419099 upstream is tramping on my feet about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419099 in fai "Please remove fai source package and all resulting binary packages from karmic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419099
<Riddell> \sh: ok
<\sh> Riddell, thx :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: as long as you're doing removals... bug 450400, bug 450392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450400 in quiteinsane "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450392 in kboincspy "Request for removal (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450392
<JontheEchidna> kde3--
<JontheEchidna> ~karma kde3
<kubotu> karma for kde3: -1
<Riddell> but but kboincspy has the more amusing name ever!
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> I find the notion to be quite insane myself :D
<JontheEchidna> would I need another FFe for bug 450497?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/450497/+text)
<JontheEchidna> bug 450497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450497 in kmymoney2-plugin-aqbanking "Sync kmymoney2-plugin-aqbanking 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450497
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm thinking, we have still plasmoid-* in archive....
<JontheEchidna> we could remove the transitional package for plasmoid-teacooker now
<Riddell> ScottK: the reporter of bug 430913 seems to have self-confirmed it, do we trust him?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430913 in intrepid-backports "Please backport nginx 0.6.35 to Hardy, Intrepid from Jaunty Security" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430913
<lex79> plasmoid-xbar too
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I'll do xbar if you'll do teacooker. sound good?
<lex79> yes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'll do the FFe as part of the sync process for that kmymoney one
 * JontheEchidna will probably do his once-a-cycle 4.x branch patch pull tomorrow
<lex79> should we importing some patches from kde branch before final freeze?
<Riddell> lex79: that's usually as likely to add bugs as anything, there were a couple of bugs in 4.3.2 that have to be fixed
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you have to be careful which ones you pull
<lex79> seems reasonable :)
<JontheEchidna> it's sort of a compromise between us not being able to release with 4.x.3, by cherrypicking obvious-fix patches
<Daskreech> 4.3.4 is due how long after Koala ships?
<Riddell> .3 is probably a couple of weeks after
<Daskreech> So 4.3.4 would be a month and a couple weeks :)
<Riddell> maybe, dirk tends to get more lax by the .4s
<Daskreech> I'm getting a x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed in Koala when I login
<Riddell> do you have x-terminal-emulator?
<Daskreech> last reference I see to that in LP was bug 281950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281950 in kdebase-workspace "KDE Cannot start from kdm or gdm" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281950
<Daskreech> yep
<Daskreech> points to konsole
<Daskreech> though maybe I should swap it to xterm
<Daskreech> lets see what that does
<maco> can anyone else confirm that if in KOrganizer's ToDo list you have some tasks categorized into a subcategory like School:Networks (in this case), and you choose either the category or subcategory from the dropdown in top right, it shows *nothing* instead of showing the tasks in the chosen category?
<NCommander> Riddell, so are you handling the syncs of python-qt4/sip4-qt3 or should I do it?
<Riddell> NCommander: I'm compiling and testing now
<NCommander> Riddell, thanks
<Riddell> NCommander: python-qt4 and sip4-qt3 seem to be sync-able, qscintilla needs a recompile then any pyqt application runs fine
<NCommander> Riddell, qscintilla?
<Riddell> NCommander: a qt widget with pyqt binding
<NCommander> Riddell, it probably needs a binNMU in Debian
<NCommander> w00t for no sane ABI handling
<NCommander> Riddell, you still around?
<Riddell> NCommander: for you?  always baby
<NCommander> Riddell, neat. Can you re-push partman-uboot through Unaccepted?
<NCommander> (it got a 2 upload to fix the FTBFS)
<Riddell> unaccepted?
<Riddell> why would it be unaccepted?
<NCommander> Riddell, we're in freeze?
<NCommander> Riddell, er, unapproved
 * NCommander is having a mental block of the queue its stuck in
<Riddell> no we're not
 * NCommander blinks
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> Riddell, ok, I've been at this too long
<NCommander> sorry for line noise
<Riddell> another couple of days until we're in freeze
<NCommander> Riddell, care to put the binary through NEW :-)?
<Riddell> NCommander: accepted
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: chroot environment is running. I have to login from terminal window.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I am going to leave now. I will be back tomorrow.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Which steps are following?
<JontheEchidna> sweet, bug 432521 got fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432521 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "kdm does not restart X server (that crashed on logout)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432521
<PedroLeKoi> Take care everybody. I will be back tomorrow. Bye
<neversfelde> Riddell: I failed with packaging koffice beta3, there is a versin in experimental, but it is far way from beeing correct. I do not have pbuilder & Co here, so I cannot do anything with it for some time. sorry
<Riddell> neversfelde: what was the problem?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I tried to merge from debian and then I had to leave. I think I did several mistakes, upgrades from koffice 1.6.3 are working, but not from my older ppa packages
<Riddell> neversfelde: ok I'll take a look at some point, thanks for making a start
<neversfelde> Riddell: thank you
<neversfelde> I also wrote a mail to the list about kid3, would be great if someone could improve the patch. Upstream did a lot of work to fix kid for karmic.
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> is switching virtual desktops is broken in karmic or just for me? X gets locked in waitforsomething
<nixternal> freinhard: seems to be working fine here...I do it accidentally a coupld hundred times a day :)
<freinhard> Xorg doesn't crash so this might be a kde issue?
<freinhard> Xorg.0.log doensn't say anything
<freinhard> where does cups get translated? lp?
<Riddell> freinhard: our translations man doesn't seem to be around just now, I'm afraid I don't know but it should be easy to check
 * freinhard hates people not testing webinterfaces with different browsers.
<freinhard> cups set-printer-options is broken in konqueror
<slacker_nl> i know this might not be the place to ask, but i don't have the show desktop plasma/widget in debian, where i did have it in ubuntu
<slacker_nl> where did you guys get it? i want it back :)
<freinhard> slacker_nl: i guess that one is part of plasma and should be there anyways
<slacker_nl> freinhard: mmm
<slacker_nl> cannot find it though..
<freinhard> plasma-applet-showdesktop.desktop is in plasma-widgeds-addons
<freinhard> plasma-widgets-addons
<slacker_nl> k, will have a look thnx
<slacker_nl> looks promising, i see lancelot as well
<slacker_nl> freinhard: thank you very much!
<slacker_nl> it is back
<freinhard> yw
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-14
<shtylman> Riddell: llunak has a fix for the no text in menus bug (it is something that has to be fixed in next kde but he said that it won't be backported) ... don't know how hard it would be to backport...but beyond that... the massive file picker bug can finally be closed :)
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> shtylman: got any pointers to the fix?
<shtylman> Riddell: just shot you an email with some details
<shtylman> im guessing those are the svn revision numbers...damn they are up there...
<shtylman> bout time they move to git :)
<JontheEchidna> Qt has an awful record of saying bugs are fixed when they really aren't. :/ I can count at least three things that should be fixed by now but are not.
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> (waves hand) these are not the bugs you seek
<shtylman> the bugs you seek are elsewhere
<JontheEchidna> bug 448049, bug 446539 and the bug where cashew items are visible even when they shouldn't be are all still there, even though they should be fixed in Qt :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448049 in kde4libs "kdeinit4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QSortFilterProxyModelPrivate::proxy_to_source()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446539 in kdebase "dolphin crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_timeout_handle()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446539
<JontheEchidna> the first two should have been fixed in 4.5.2, the last should have been fixed in 4.5.3. All of them are still around in 4.5.3
<shtylman> bummer
 * shtylman got http://alwaysinnovating.com/home/index.htm a few days ago... still working on getting ubuntu on it :)
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 1034808
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1034808&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1034808 | Plugins really shouldn't use dynamic_cast, it breaks without RTLD_GLOBAL and especially with plugins that is quite likely to ...
<JontheEchidna> ^OOo fix
<JontheEchidna> I'd rather have a busted OOo than potential regressions in KDE, tho
 * yuriy wants the powerdevil dialog back. the notification is utterly useless :(
<ryanakca> shtylman: How is it? Work well? Why can't you get (K)ubuntu on it?
<shtylman> ryanakca: its got some rough edges...
<shtylman> I don't think it is a good final product hardware wise
<shtylman> software that it ships with sucks and has a while to go
<shtylman> I really wanna try to see how plasma runs on it but it might bog it down too much
 * ryanakca nods... it looks cool though :)
<shtylman> ryanakca: yea..its fun to play around with
<shtylman> I will have it with me at uds
<ryanakca> shtylman: I don't think I'll be going to UDS though... :/
<shtylman> :(
<shtylman> how come?
<Riddell> Sime: compiling python-kde3 with sip 4.9 goes boom http://paste.ubuntu.com/292729/
<lex79> JontheEchidna: teacooker http://tinyurl.com/yk7fyn5
<Riddell> Sime: any thoughts on quick fixes or is it time to geet rid of python-kde3?
 * JontheEchidna thinks this is a good excuse to get rid of python-kde3
<Riddell> it only has one rdepend
<JontheEchidna> lex79: awesome, very thorough
<Riddell> avogadro goes boom too http://paste.ubuntu.com/292730/ I wonder if anyone uses that
<JontheEchidna> lex79: a .directory file from dolphin snuck in, but other than that, it's perfect
<ryanakca> shtylman: None of my parents can get time off work and seeing that I'm a minor, they won't let me out of the country alone... however, I'll be home free for UDS-11.04 (a year from now) :)
<ryanakca> s/None/Neither/
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: perhaps we could disable python support
<JontheEchidna> for avogadro, anyways
<lex79> damn dolphin !
<shtylman> ryanakca: ahh gotcha... makes sense...bummer though
 * JontheEchidna sets dolphin to remember settings for all files
<JontheEchidna> er, folders.
<lex79> good suggestion
<JontheEchidna> I find the default way to be quite annoying and confusing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't know if it's optional
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: cmakelists.txt says it is, from my understanding
<JontheEchidna> option(ENABLE_PYTHON "Enable python support" ON)
<JontheEchidna> -DENABLE_PYTHON=OFF maybe
<Riddell> let me try
<ryanakca> Riddell: at least 1973 people have avogadro installed according to popcon (rank 13674 on http://popcon.ubuntu.com/by_inst ), 1783 use it regularly.
<lex79> sometimes I need to press F5 to see new files in dolphin, this happens when extract archive for example.. JontheEchidna happens to you?
<ryanakca> Riddell: sorry, only 67 use it regularly, but 1783 upgraded it recently
<shtylman> lex79: I confirm...it doesn't always refresh
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah, apparently it's a regression with the 2.6.31 linux kernel and inotify
<JontheEchidna> us == fscked (ha ha, filesystem humor) in that regard
<lex79> it's very annoying :(
<Riddell> ryanakca: so if the 1783 don't use it why did they upgrade it?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm guessing people went "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it was in the list of things to upgrade, so they upgraded it? And the other 190 might just not upgrade their systems?
 * ryanakca shrugs
<Riddell> well python-kde4 works but only if I convert it to using python-support
<Riddell> this is a good thing to do, just not two days before final freeze
<Riddell> also plasma python stuff will need converting too
 * JontheEchidna decides to get his two -workspace patches in sooner rather than later, in that case
<JontheEchidna> not that there's much room for later :P
<ScottK> So do we have the Ayatana "we'll let you know eventually" update feature somehow or is kpackagekit just unreliable that way too?
<nixternal> why am I getting dummy popups, 4 of them, everytime I get a message or something from kopete?
<nixternal> This is the first notification "A Dummy Button"
<nixternal> This is the second notification "A Dummy Button"
<nixternal> shit, I am getting that with every notification
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: mostly broken I think. It does check for updates as it should, it's just not notifying
<JontheEchidna> this used to work though... :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  That I can take better than we shot ourselves in the foot on purpose (well we did with kpackagekit, but I mean again)
<ScottK> Well I have one now.
<ScottK> It just doesn't seem to come reliably
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I didn't get one this morning, and I know I had updates. and kpackagekitsmarticon said it was checking for updates
<JontheEchidna> just no popup\
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what -workspace patches?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I have one for making the default System Settings window fit on smaller screens and one that fixes KDM using plastique all the time. The latter requires some kdelibs changes and both are from 4.3 branch
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1033882
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1032941
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok I just committed a change to -workspace so I'll hold off on upload until you do your thing
<Riddell> I'll probably be asleep so feel free to get ScottK or whoever to upload
<JontheEchidna> kk, I'll need kde4libs sponsored before -workspace can build anyways. So this could probably wait until tomorrow even if need be
 * ScottK is totally overwhelmed anyway.
<DarkwingDuck> question. I'm trying to track one change we can't find. how do I install one package at a time?
<ScottK> Note: Answered on #kubuntu-netbook
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Thanks
<Crazycheese> Hey guys, do you know if 9.04 actually comes with DSL(pppoe) support OOTB? Yesterday I needed a Livecd that is capable of providing dsl networking in live environiment and I was unable to establish even LAN connection. DSL is greyed out as well. Im speaking of Kubuntu 9.04
<Crazycheese> Zzzzzzzz
<Lure> Riddell, nixternal: I think we should pick up recent improvement to gdm upstart config and add it to kdm:
<Lure> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm/2.28.0-0ubuntu17
<PedroLeKoi> Hi everybody.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I set up a chroot environment.
<PedroLeKoi> May I help somebody with something???
<PedroLeKoi> May I help somebody with something???
<_StefanS_> PedroLeKoi: ask Riddell
<PedroLeKoi> _StefanS_ I did that already...
<PedroLeKoi> _StefanS_ He didn't reply so.
<PedroLeKoi> _StefanS_ I try again.
<_StefanS_> PedroLeKoi: did you check the todo lit?
<_StefanS_> list?
<_StefanS_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<_StefanS_> else write the mailinglist.
<_StefanS_> gotta run.
<PedroLeKoi> _StefanS_ I didn't even know, that there is a ToDo list.
<PedroLeKoi> _StefanS_ Thank you very much.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Is there any easy timeconsuming task you can assign to me?
<kjeldahl> Not sure if it's only me, but it's impossible to create bootable USB keys now. unetbootin hangs when installing the bootloader (probably mcopy), and usb-creator-kde crashes with "no module named kdecore".
<Riddell> kjeldahl: that'll be the python-qt changes
<kjeldahl> Riddell: Ok thanks. Good to know. Any idea why mcopy is hanging when writing the bootloader (called by unetbootin)?
<Riddell> I don't even know what that is
<Riddell> Lure: go for it
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: got that chroot?
<kjeldahl> It's another "make a bootable usb key" utility. Guess I'll wait for the python-qt fixes then.
<Lure> Riddell: will look into this tonight - at work now
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Yes.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: could you install kubuntu-desktop in it?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: That's a good question; I am not familiar with the procedure you are talking about. What I did do is: I downloaded certain files from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/hardy.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: What am I supposed to do next?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: are you inside the chroot?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I can log into chroot using a terminal window typing: chroot /home/hardy
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: ok, from outside the chroot we need some mount commands first..
<Riddell> mount -t none -o bind /tmp /home/hardy/tmp
<Riddell> mount -t none -o bind /proc /home/hardy/proc
<Riddell> mount -t none -o bind /dev /home/hardy/dev
<Riddell> xhost +
<Riddell> those mount commands will need sudo of course
<Riddell> then    sudo chroot /home/hardy
<Riddell> inside the chroot..
<Riddell> apt-get update
<Riddell> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> kjeldahl: what version of python-kde4 do you have installed?
<kjeldahl> Riddell: 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu2
<kjeldahl> I think.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Sorry for the delay. I just startet the installation procedure. I guess this is going to take a while - maybe an hour. I call you after the installation is done, right?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: yes, thanks
<Riddell> kjeldahl: and usb-creator-kde doesn't run?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: was there a change you were making to kde4libs ?
<kjeldahl> Riddell: Correct- error is http://pastebin.com/m6aa26734
<kjeldahl> But usb-creator-gtk works fine...
<Riddell> kjeldahl: oh I know, it'll need kdebase-workspace before that gets fixed
<kjeldahl> Riddell: I'm glad you know. :-)
<Riddell> and that's waiting on JontheEchidna's kde4libs update
<gribelu> is the beta koffice from PPA working for anyone? I just upgraded to it and I'm getting this error "kword: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkowidgets.so.6: undefined symbol: _ZNK16QAbstractSpinBox16inputMethodQueryEN2Qt16InputMethodQueryE"
<gribelu> the apps won't start :/
<Riddell> gribelu: which PPA?
<gribelu> this one https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<gribelu> I'm on karmic amd64 btw
<Riddell> gribelu: I've not looked at it yet but neversfelde said it was broken so I wouldn't expect it to work
<gribelu> right
<gribelu> well, let me know if you can't reproduce and I'll help out..
<gribelu> reproduce the bug that is
<jussi01> gribelu: works for me, though it  has a few packaging errors. but that didnt happen for me...
<jussi01> gribelu: tell me what happened when you installed?
<gribelu> jussi01: are you on 64bit as well?
<jussi01> gribelu: not here, but I installed at home on 64 bit
<gribelu> beats me then
<gribelu> I can't start any koffice app
<jussi01> gribelu: have you still got your install log/terminal open=?
<gribelu> jussi01: i have my logs.. but I also had to force install of the packages
<gribelu> the .so file in question is part of koffice-libs-kde4
<jussi01> gribelu: and after the force install, did you then run sudo apt-get install -f ?
<gribelu> i reinstalled that.. didn't help
<gribelu> I just did that, but it did nothing
<jussi01> hrrr
<gribelu> installation went fine..
<jussi01> curious.
<gribelu> jussi01: how do I get a list of koffice packages?
<gribelu> maybe if I reinstall them all
<jussi01> apt-cache search koffice
<gribelu> although "undefined symbol" sounds like a compilation problem
<hunger> gribelu: or like some library being older on the system than on the one used to build the code.
<hunger> Maybe some depenedency is outdated in the control file?
<gribelu> who knows
<gribelu> I'm trying to purge and reinstall
<Riddell> you may not have all of the qt 4.6 packages installed
<Riddell> (and installing them may cause other problems, they're not well tested)
<gribelu> Riddell: I reverted to 4.5.x because I had some plasma issues
<gribelu> should I install 4.6?
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> hmm
<gribelu> that could be it..
<Riddell> that koffice build will need 4.6, but right it'll cause other issues
<gribelu> so I'm stuck :)
<gribelu> at least we know koffice isn't broken
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: It's done. Any further instructions?
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: ok now we need to do the upgrade
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: first enable -proosed ..
<Riddell> echo "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> apt-get update
<Riddell> apt-get install adept
<Riddell> run adept --dist-upgrade-lts  and click the upgrade (two up pointing arrow icon)
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I don't know: is this a valid 'enable' command >> enable -proosed <<?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I downloaded and installed adept but the command  'adept --dist-upgrade-lts'  doesn't work
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: paste bin this..
<Riddell> apt-cache policy adept
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I found out that I can start the GUI of adept with 'adept_manager'. And that is exactly what I did.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: how about..
<Riddell> adept_manager --dist-upgrade-lts
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I had to 'Fetch Updates' than...
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: After that he activated the Button 'Version Upgrade'.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: That is what you want me to do, isn't it? The Version Update?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I started the procedure and am now supposed to confirm that I really like to update.
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: does it say "9.10" at the top of the update window?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: System is downloading files to upgrade system from 8.04.2 to 9.04.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Is it maybe an inbetween step.
<Riddell> no, that's not what we want
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: close the upgrade window
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I did.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kde4libs pushed to bzr, testbuilding a last time in my ppa
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: pastebin
<Riddell> apt-cache policy adept
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: pastebin? What is that supposed to mean?
<ScottK> Riddell: We're making some progress on the netbook application launcher problem by means of doing a partial 4.3.1->4.3.2 upgrade until the problem appears.  It's narrowed down to one of kde-window-manager kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdebase-runtime-data kdebase-runtime-data-common kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 kdelibs-bin kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data libkdecorations4 libkwineffects1 libplasma3 libxml2 when we ran out of energy last night.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: paste the output into the website  paste.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> ScottK: that's three source packages so it should be possible to look at what changes have happened to them recently
<Riddell> ScottK: sorry I havn't been able to help thus far, too many other things on my todo
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  They were all installed at one go, so we ought to be able to narrow it down further.
<ScottK> Understand.
<ScottK> This is a big enough bug that I'm not worried about it for tomorrow's freeze.
<ScottK> I'm currently waiting for the guineau pig <<< tester to reappear on IRC.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293100
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: and you ran adept with  adept_manager --dist-upgrade-lts  ?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: No, I didn't. Reason for this: adept_manager tells me it doesn't know option '--dist-upgrade-lts'
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: please pastebin the output of   adept_manager --help
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293107
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: hum, well you have the right version of adept but it's not offering the right option, so we have a problem
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: thanks for testing, we'll need to fix that
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: O.k. I think I am off for today. I have to change the tires of my girlfriends car - you know...
<PedroLeKoi> Bye everybody.
<PedroLeKoi> See you soon.
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa/+build/1291779 blargh
<JontheEchidna> 1 hour wait
<JontheEchidna> mm, pykde is busted
<JontheEchidna> ImportError: No module named kdecore
<ScottK> agateau: Did you ever get a chance to look at the focus stealing prevention issue with Quassel and MI?  They are going to release 0.5 this afternoon, so if you have a patch, we might still get it in.
<agateau> ScottK: no, but I can look
<agateau> I thought it was working now, didn't they change anything wrt to this?
<ScottK> agateau: MI is working now. The issue is bug 422062.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422062 in quassel "window is not brought to front" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422062
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes it's waiting on kdebase-workspace which is waiting on you
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdebase-workspace is waiting on kde4libs, which has a one hour wait in my ppa
<Riddell> time to crank the handle faster on the ppa machine!
<ScottK> Would someone please ping me in a few seconds.
<JontheEchidna> I'm uploading it to ninjas to hopefully make things go faster
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Hmm.
<ScottK> It may be fixed.  Let's try something else.
<ScottK> Please ping me again ....
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> One more time please.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> agateau: Bug still needs fixing.
<agateau> ScottK: I can easily put together a KDE dependent fix
<agateau> a pure Qt one would be more difficult I think
<ScottK> agateau: I think it's only an issue in KDE since it's KDE's focus stealing prevention that's the problem.
<ScottK> agateau: If upstream doesn't want a KDE specific fix, we can always add it ourselves.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^
<agateau> ScottK: ok, let me test what I just wrote and I'll send a patch
<ScottK> Maybe one more fix for 0.5 ....
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> agateau: Quassel's normal click on the icon to focus the last highlight functionality is affected by this too, so it'll be a good fix for upstream even without MI.
<agateau> ScottK: yes
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1291807 <- much better than an hour
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ninjas stealth wins!
 * Riddell uploads kdebase-runtime
<agateau> ScottK: Sput: http://pastebin.com/f272418f8
<ScottK> agateau: Looks simple enough.
<agateau> ScottK: KDE API makes everything simpler :)
<JontheEchidna> gah, the ninjas build isn't starting
 * ScottK is just pbuildering locally
<JontheEchidna> pbuilding on my machine would take 4 hours for kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you sponsor lex's qtcurve packages from ninjas?
<Riddell> ok
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, wasn't there some config files moving around? did we figure that out?
<Riddell> there was, I'm not sure we did
<JontheEchidna> mm
<Riddell> I see qt 4.6 beta is out
<ScottK> Would someone please give me a ping.
<Tm_T> ScottK: ponk
<ScottK> Nice.  Again please.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: pingish
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> One more time please.
<PedroLeKoi> ScottK: You're getting faster...
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Sput: agateau's patch works.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: I am back again. Do you have something to do for me?
<Riddell> Qt has compiled on ARM and nothing else!
<Riddell> how is that even possible
<JontheEchidna> ha
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm testbuilding kde4libs locally, and while it hasn't finished it's gotten past the parts that I've patched without failing
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: I need the microblog applet tested and if you have a printer system-config-printer-kde would be good to test too
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: python is busted in karmic w/ latest updates, I can tell you that right now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: groovy, we could maybe risk just uploading it
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: No printer system for the next 7 days.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Microblog Applett - o.k. Do I need a twitter account for working with this applett?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: system-config-printer-kde fails with: ImportError: No module named kdecore
<JontheEchidna> jockey-kde does too
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: yes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: probably rm -r /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt will help that
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Than that is the next thing I am going to do. Create an account on twitter... Can you tell me what I have to do with that thing while I am going to create a twitter account.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no  rm -r /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyKDE4
<JontheEchidna> was about to say ;-)
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: just get it successfully posting to twitter
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: All right.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: works, we may want to automate that
<freinhard> anyone with a dualscreen setup round? (no xinerama)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it'll go when the kdebase-workspace build happens
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: what about the case of people using pykde apps without kdebase-workspace?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: only plasmoid use kdebase-workspace, most apps don't, but pykde won't load while that directory exists
<Riddell> pykde now uses python-support
<JontheEchidna> if we make the next kdebase-workspace update do the removal of the old directory, then if somebody doesn't have kdebase-workspace installed will still have broken pykde apps
<JontheEchidna> unless I'm missing something
<freinhard> is that arrow that i get when i switch desktops a backport?
<freinhard> couldn't find it in the kde 4.3.2 changelog
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if they don't have kdebase-workspace then the directory won't be there, it only exists because of kdebase-workspace
<Daskreech> failsafe works with x-terminal-emulator pointed towards xterm
<Riddell> freinhard: it's a setting Tonio_ turned on somewhere, it has mixed popularity
<Daskreech> perhaps we should let failsafe just point at xterm ?
<Daskreech> Or it doesn't make a difference wih a clean install?
<Daskreech> I get the KDE splash screen on failsafe
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ah, ok. that'd be what I missed :)
<Riddell> Daskreech: hmm, we don't have xterm on a clean install
<Daskreech> Riddell: Well does a failsafe login work then?
<Tonio_> freinhard: this setting has always been there.... I just activated it since I saw people complaning gnome had this with compiz, and they couldn't find it
<Tonio_> freinhard: some people like, some people don't....
<freinhard> Tonio_: how do i get rid of it, i guess that's breaking my multi-screen setup
<Riddell> Daskreech: presumably not, based on you as the only tester
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: debian/changelog can close bug 451105
<ubottu> Bug 451105 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/451105 is private
<ScottK> Riddell: We don't?  apt-cache says it is, if I ready it correctly?
<Tonio_> freinhard: hu ? if that's the case, we should consider removing
<Riddell> ScottK: maybe we do, it keeps changing
<Tonio_> lemme find the setting
<freinhard> Tonio_: first need to know where to turn it off and then test it.
<Tonio_> sure
<ScottK> Might be worth a mention in the release notes.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'll upload kde4libs and kdebase-workspace now
<ScottK> "Here's this cool new feature, screenshots, oh, btw, if you don't like it, here's how you turn it off"
<Tonio_> freinhard: window property -> focus -> popup desktop name on desktop switch
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: k, cool
<Tonio_> freinhard: so stupid I agree :) it should be in the pager settings
<Tonio_> freinhard: lemme know if that's the bug, then I see no reason to keep this activated
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you sure we want systemsettings in catagory settings and not system?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm leaving to china saturday and have tremendous amount of work till then....
<ScottK> Work or vacation?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm affraid I have no time to review KNE default settings till then
<Tonio_> ScottK: work
<ScottK> OK.  Then it is what it is.
<Tonio_> till I'm back I mean
<ScottK> It'll be too late by then.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I should have more time by lucid dev cycle, but canada + china, that close, doesn't help
<Riddell> ScottK: last I heard we didn't want it in the apps menu at all, it's already in two places in kickoff
<Riddell> two other places
<ScottK> Riddell: I see it in favorites and settings is all?
<JontheEchidna> also the computer tab^
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> No computer tab in classic kickoff, so I didn't see that one.
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, that's why they put it in the menu in the first place
<ScottK> So since it needs to be in the menu, i don't see why it got moved to settings from system.
<ScottK> I thought we were trying to get rid of settings
<freinhard> Tonio_: yes, that's it
<Tonio_> freinhard: ouch....
<Tonio_> wht does this cause ?
<freinhard> Tonio_: sry, was the "show window list" option
<freinhard> popup was off
<freinhard> broken configuration dialog?
<JontheEchidna> the config dialog is broken too, the setting can be enabled while the checkbox is unchecked
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: It seems to me that the app is working fine. I post something using the app, update my twitter page: Message is visible. The only thing I am missing is the possibility to delete certain messages the app copied back from the twitter page?
<Tonio_> so the show window list causes the bug ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: toggling the "show window list" just made it save the unchecked state of the desktop switch popup
<freinhard> maybe popup was activated but not shown in the list, and hitting apply cleared it
<freinhard> i'll check that
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I don't get what does this setting do
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: basically the KCM doesn't read the existing settings or something, so the desktop switch animation appears unchecked int he dialog
<freinhard> i'm confused. does work now.
 * freinhard reboots
<JontheEchidna> so changing any other setting makes it save the unchecked state and disables the popup feature
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: great.  now I need it tested with no settings.    killall plasma-desktop; rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appl*; plasma-desktop  and add it
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: by default ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I never had a problem with that
<JontheEchidna> ?
<Daskreech> Are we shipping with PulseAudio?
<ScottK> Daskreech: Not by default (only the lib due to build-depends, but it doesn't do anything without the app)
<debfx> could someone please review my changes to fix the context menu of the codecs install tray icon: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/update-notifier-kde/codecs-context-menu/+merge/13341
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: No need to add. It's already there after command 'plasma-desktop' was executed.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: does it show the kubuntu feed and does it let you configure your own feed?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: But I need to set it up, don't I? I have to change the 'address of the service', because it's not set to twitter by default.
<Riddell> debfx: ooh looks good, thanks
<Riddell> debfx: I'd like to turn that into a persistent notification same as the packagekit update one but it's too late for karmic
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: yes you will need to do that
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: It shows the Kubuntu feed (to give one example: http://2tu.us/vki by chogoK). After set up twitter as service it immediatly displayed the messegas I posted before...
<Tonio_> hum I get "No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"" on one of my computers...
<Tonio_> anyone know what does this mean ? I couldn't get any good information googling
<yuriy> anybody using dropbox in KDE? someone is getting me to try it and looks like there's only a nautilus extension
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: great, so that's all working
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: we could do with failsafe mode being tested
<Riddell> Tonio_: context would help
<Riddell> yuriy: never heard of it
<ScottK> yuriy: I think jjesse uses it.
<Tonio_> Riddell: any bzr command outputs this, only on this computer
<Tonio_> Riddell: even if I clean my .bzr
<Tonio_> Riddell: and commands do work :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird, I agree :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'd ask in #bzr then
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> ScottK: not a bad idea indeed :)
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Please give me further instructions which will enable me to test the failsafe mode.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: I think you need to log out and select it from the session menu at the login screen
<Riddell> Daskreech: ^^
<Daskreech> Hmm wonder what pulled in pulse for me
 * Riddell uploads  qt4-x11_4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: This will not work - sorry. Every time I logged out I am sitting in front of a black screen??? I hope that's a known bug. If not... Than it might be an unknown one.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: yes it is a known bug
<PedroLeKoi> Riddel: Isn't it possible to get into failsafe mode after a reboot. That will work.
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: yes a reboot would work
<freinhard> Tonio_: switching desktop on dual screen works since i reset and set options in systemsettings. so this must be related to a somehow broken config file
<Daskreech> PedroLeKoi: You haven't rebooted after install of Koala yet?
<Tonio_> freinhard: yeah, but as discussed with JontheEchidna, we just disabled it anyway...
<Tonio_> freinhard: it ain't that popular in any case
<PedroLeKoi> Daskreech: Never...
<PedroLeKoi> Daskreech: Of course I did. Why?
<Daskreech> PedroLeKoi: You can login to failsafe from KDM ?
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: First thing I figured: The touchpad of my laptop doesn't work when log in screen is visible. After I plugged in a usb mouse I could move the cursor. I changed to failsafe mode - the cursor is still blinking in the password field. But even if I press keys on the keyboard there's no input.
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell: Keyboard is cut off...
<nixternal> anyone else get an email about your ubuntu.com addy and security changes?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't received anything
<Riddell> PedroLeKoi: that's sounding very broken
<Riddell> so do we want to set TerminateServer=true in kdmrc to workaround the intel logout issue?
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought the fix for that got uploaded
<ScottK> I think in yesterday's intel update
<Riddell> ScottK: oh?  I've not heard of a fix
<ScottK> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.9.0-1ubuntu2
 * ScottK didn't test yet
<Riddell> sweet
<Daskreech> PedroLeKoi: Which laptop is this?
<Daskreech> Riddell: I can confirm that hotkeys don't work for me. I need to use a mouse to access the menus
<micmord> ALT+E seams to work on kdm logout
<micmord> wow... now kdm logout works again
<micmord> someone could confirm that?
<JontheEchidna> somebody on the launchpad bug has confirmed that logout works now
<micmord> it works on all my intel systems
<astromme> nixternal: Just a fyi about the RTM applet. I got an exception to make string changes from i18n team
<astromme> which means 4.3.3 will include a fixed rtm applet
<astromme> and the patch that is currently applied will not be needed
<astromme> svn commit 1035265.
<Riddell> yay, logout works
<sylv1> hi all
<micmord> xserver-xorg-video-intel chancelog i read: fix LP bug 432521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432521 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "kdm does not restart X server (that crashed on logout)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432521
<sylv1> I would like to report an karmic issue about translations
<micmord> is bug 371500 the same?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371500 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965gm] X server crash at closing session if kdm is in use. [UXA bug]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371500
<sylv1> after a karmic fresh install it seems that everything that is akonadi related is untranslated
<sylv1> are you aware of this kind of issue ?
<Riddell> micmord: they're different bugs but with similar symptoms
<Riddell> sylv1: nope, got an example?
<sylv1> akonadi related translations were fine on jaunty + kde 4.3.2 from ppa + uptodate language packs
<sylv1> akonadi entries in kickoff are untranslated (i'm using french locale)
<sylv1> Riddell: for example in jaunty I had "Miniature Akonadi" instead of "Akonady tray" or something
<sylv1> and the akonadi configuration module in systemsettings in completely untranslated too
<micmord> Riddell: ops.. i didn't subscribe the right bug  :-(
<JontheEchidna> micmord: both should be fixed by now, though
<Riddell> sylv1: I confirm, it's broken
<Riddell> sylv1: seems like desktop_kdepim-runtime is missing
<JontheEchidna> ^probably nobody bothered to add the magic to the new package for that to happen
<sylv1> Riddell: okay
<sylv1> apart from that translations are very good (in french at least)
<Riddell> sylv1: is kpackagekit translated?
<PedroLeKoi> Daskreech: Sorry for the delay. It is a 'lenovo G530'.
<sylv1> the only thing I noticed too is that Arora displays "Web Browser" in kickoff instead of "Navigateur Web" but it may only be a missing translation
<JontheEchidna> ouch, I only have 1 string translated for kpackagekit in spanish
<Riddell> sylv1: yes Arora has poor translations, that was one of the marks aginst using it
<sylv1> Riddell: hum, I haven't checked cause I do not use KPK but I'll try when I get back from work
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. the fix still needs to land in the langpacks for KPK
<PedroLeKoi> Riddell, Daskreech: After a reboot it was possible to select failsafe mode and the keyboard worked. But now - after typing in username and password - I see nothing but the wallpaper...
<Sput> ScottK: I'll look into the patch later when I'm back home
<Sput> though I still wonder why it works with KNotification but not with MI (our X11 specific hack is what the kwin maintainer recommended and it seems to work here)
<sylv1> Riddell: in french translations are good but it might not be the case in other languages indeed
<JontheEchidna> sylv1: how are keyboard shortcut translations in the menus of applications?
 * Sput is off for the train
<ScottK> Sput: It didn't work here with focus stealing prevention enabled.
<sylv1> but I'm starting to like Arora
<ScottK> With no focus stealing prevention it works fine for both.
<sylv1> JontheEchidna: don't know ... I will check it later if you want
<JontheEchidna> sylv1: I'd appreciate it. In spanish at least "shift" manages to be untranslated.
<sylv1> okay I'll try that and kpk tonight
<Lure> Riddell: interesting: bug 447823 is milestoned, but not on Steve's list of milestoned bugs
<PedroLeKoi> I am leaving. Take care and see you soon. Pedro
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447823 in kde4libs "kopete crashed with SIGSEGV in KHTMLPart::~KHTMLPart()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447823
 * Lure confused, but will rather fix it now... ;-)
<JontheEchidna> agh, we should have taken care of that one with our upload an hour ago
 * JontheEchidna forgot about it entirely though
<Lure> JontheEchidna: no problem, will prepare now and ask for another uploads
 * Lure is not concerned until uploads are still available under current price ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I had a build score of over 9000 and it still took an hour until it built
<JontheEchidna> "VEGETA! What does the scouter say about his build score?"
<JontheEchidna> IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND! *crushes scouter*
<JontheEchidna> What? Nine thousand? That can't possibly be correct!
<Riddell> uh oh, JontheEchidna is going mad and we still have over two weeks to release, this could end in disaster
<Riddell> debfx: merge done thanks
<JontheEchidna> :3
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan'd probably appreciate that
<Riddell> debfx: bit frustrating this situation with pidgin and seb's high quality demands :(
<JontheEchidna> it seems to me it's not a workaround for KDE's sake, but a workaround for really crappy old GTK dark magic's sake
<Sput> ScottK: not even the normal notifications?
<ScottK> Sput: Correct.  You get the notification, but then when you click on the action the window doesn't come to the front.
<Riddell> debfx: maybe we can convince rickspencer3 to talk him round
<Sput> ScottK: interesting, works here :)
<Sput> and since the kwin guy told me setting the apptime was the right way to do it, I didn't care anymore :)
<ScottK> Sput: Quassel helpfully switches to the right channel, just the window raising fails.
<Sput> I'll apply the patch, of course, but still interesting that it doesn't seem on your system what it's supposed to do and does on mine :)
<ScottK> Sput: I'll carry it as a distro specific patch if you don't want it, but it seems harmless.
<ScottK> Sput: Do you have focus stealing prevention enabled?
 * Sput makes mental note to talk to the guy again
<Sput> yeah, but I think I have it on low
<Sput> I'll apply the patch, no problem
<ScottK> I had it on low too.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Sput> just curious :)
<ScottK> Yeah.  Me too.
<Sput> clicking the View button consistently works here. mh.
<Sput> and I think it did since I last touched the code, so I can't write it off to me using KDE trunk :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: should I be worried that kde4libs just failed to build in a ppa
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<JontheEchidna> I definitely didn't get that failure locally
<ScottK> someone please give me a ping in a moment (Sput, I'm double checking)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> ping ScottK
<ScottK> Sput: Confirmed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: :( failed in the archive
<ScottK> Neither clicking on the icon nor the notification action works with focus stealing prevention on (even low)
<Lure> Riddell: I am adding patch to kde4libs and am testing build in ppa now
<Lure> Riddell: so you may want to wait for this update
<Lure> JontheEchidna: link to buildlog?
<JontheEchidna> Lure: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33664053/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kde4libs_4%3A4.3.2-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maco> can anyone else confirm that if in KOrganizer's ToDo list you have some tasks categorized into a subcategory like School:Networks (in this case), and you choose either the category or subcategory from the dropdown in top right, it shows *nothing* instead of showing the tasks in the chosen category?
<Lure> ok, found that I need to add "Nominate for release" for Karmic to get it on Steve's list
<JontheEchidna> My patch should have added the field it's looking for :(
 * JontheEchidna checks if all patches are being applied
<Lure> Riddell: did it fail for you on non-armel?
 * Lure would not be suprised if gcc on armel is just more strict
<debfx> Riddell: yeah it is
<JontheEchidna> Lure: fails the same in a ppa on all archs
<debfx> is there any progress in making brightness up/down global shortcuts work (except adding the keys to Qt)?
<Riddell> debfx: no I don't think anybody has looked at that
<Riddell> debfx: well Tonio_ wanted to have a standalone app control it, but I'd like it to be part of the normal powerdevil bits
<Tonio_> Riddell: I want to get it to work :) whatever is the easiest :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and that's on my plans, of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: time is the enemy
<Lure> JontheEchidna: and it builds in your pbuilder? strange...
<ScottK> NCommander is the expert on those kinds of fixes
 * NCommander runs for the nearest emergency exit
<JontheEchidna> ah! the patch is incomplete
<JontheEchidna> no clue how the hell it got so far locally
<JontheEchidna> fix pushed to bzr anyways
<Riddell> we'll wait for lure's patch before uploading anyway
 * Riddell out for a couple of hours
<debfx> Riddell, Tonio_: i'll try to get it working
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I will retest in ppa first
<hunger> Will kubuntu use this ubuntu-one couchdb thing, too?
<ScottK> Not in the default install.
<ScottK> I think they are looking for someone in the community to write a KDE client for it.
<hunger> Good!
 * ScottK doesn't think anyone is going to volunteer to write a client for a proprietary web service
 * hunger really sees no value in the whole thing. We have akonadi... syncing that might be a nice idea, but preferrably not to ubuntu-one.
<ScottK> Well the ubuntu one 'client' for us might be some akonadi glue to couchd
<ScottK> d/b
<hunger> ScottK: Does not really sound convincing to me... Having a DB to DB converter so I can have my data in a proprietary service I definitely do not want it in:-)
<hunger> ScottK: People are already working on sync support for akonadi. I'd really prefer using that to sync to a place of my choosing.
<ScottK> hunger: I'm not trying to convince you.
 * ScottK added up the union of data that he has that he doesn't want public, but is comfortable with Canonical having and came up with an empty set.
<hunger> Sometimes I am happy that kubuntu does not get the full canonical love:-)
<ScottK> I don't mind if they want to do stuff to make money off of what we do.
 * yuriy thinks lots of people are volunteering to write clients for proprietary services
<ScottK> More power to them if they do
<hunger> ScottK: I do not mind anybody making money with free software. I just do not want to use proprietary services:-)
<ScottK> Right.  Understandable.
<Sput> ScottK: not even on the tray icon? that is doubly weird, as we are using KSystemTray's own method for that :)
<ScottK> No idea.
<Sput> or, even better, we don't handle it at all, the tray icon itself handles the raising on KDE
<ScottK> I just know it works and having the focus stealing prevention back on is very nice.
<Sput> well, if it works with agateau's patch, all the better, but it's a mystery to me :)
<Sput> I should be able to tag in ~2 hours
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That gives me not very long to upload things, but I guess it is what it is.
<Sput> maybe half an hour earlier :)
<ScottK> OK.  I'll take what I can get.
<lex79> Printer configuration in system settings doesn't work anymore
<ScottK> Someone was complaining about Python breakage earlier today
<lex79> found the problem
<lex79> /usr/share/python-qt4/widget-plugins/kde4.py -> ../../../lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py
<lex79> ../../../lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py: No such file or directory
<lex79> symlink broken
<sylv1> JontheEchidna: keyboard shortcuts translations seem to be OK
<sylv1> do you have any application in particular you want me to check ?
<JontheEchidna> nope, just KDE apps in general
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's just a problem with the spanish translations
<sylv1> Shift is well translated here, in systemsettings, dolphin, konsole, even Arora
<sylv1> let's see kpk
<dschulz> hi all
<sylv1> well kpk seems to rock, translation wise of course:)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<dschulz> is there any known bugs affecting keyboard layouts in kde 4.3.2 ?
<sylv1> but it does not show any packages ...
<dschulz> i'm having a hard time trying to make US International layout permanent
<dschulz> right now and since a few months ago i've got to run setxkbmap -...   every time i start a kde session
<sylv1> ha it works now
<dschulz> i configured it in System Settings as US International already, but in the next session, all i get is a plain US layout
<sylv1> JontheEchidna: package description are untranslated though
<dschulz> without dead keys and all
<sylv1> packages I mean
<JontheEchidna> mm, I think that's out of the scope of kpackagekit
<ScottK> It is
<sylv1> ok fine then
<sylv1> well, got to go
<sylv1> congrats to the kubuntu team (and translation team) for a great karmic release :)
<dschulz> here's a copy of my current .kde/share/config/kxkbrc file :  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/293383/
<dschulz> the most strange thing is that, if i copy the command line 'setxkbmap -...'  and run it in konsole, the us_intl layout is applied and effective until the next session
<dschulz> well, nobody cares
<dschulz> tried already in #kde
<dschulz> got tired of trying to explain issues in my poor english, all i get is echo
<Lure> Riddell: kdm.upstart fixes pushed to kdebase-workspace bzr - have tested boot with no side effect
<Lure> Riddell: this fixes bug 437281 and possibly bug 447226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437281 in gdm "Karmic 64bit: Cannot set system into maintenance mode with "init 1"." [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447226 in gdm "gdm does not start after bootup" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447226
<Lure> Riddell: kde4libs also pushed to bzr, but still waiting for ppa build to test digikam/kopete crash failure
<Daskreech> hi hunger
<ScottK> dschulz: Please file a bug.  It's not that we don't care, it's just that everyone is very busy today.
<dschulz> ScottK: ok, thanks
<hunger> Hi Daskreech.
<Daskreech> how are you hunger ?
<Daskreech> hunger: Propietary? Not so much worried about propietary as them holding on to all of your data
<Daskreech> Even if Wave is open sourced and you can roll your won having all your data on Google's servers where they can decide if they want to accept your patch on the live servers to allow you full export of your data in a format you like doesn't make it being open source any better
<hunger> Daskreech: I do not mind as long as it is encrypted. And I still hope that ubuntu one is. Not that I ever would entrust it with data that I had not encrypted before handing it over to the service.
<hunger> Daskreech: ... and if it is not proprietary then I can run my own server, too.
<Daskreech> Though you lose the cloud benefit
<Daskreech> what's Canonical's history with being cloudy?
<hunger> Daskreech: Oh, the cloud. To me that is mostly a buzzword:-)
<Daskreech> I guess if you look at the PPAs you can get an idea of how well they do a cloud infrastructure
<Daskreech> hunger: Yes but it's still a valid one :)
<Daskreech> It's not just a server
<hunger> Daskreech: Well, they can not even come up with a decent web interface to this launchpad thing.
<ScottK> IMO they work very hard to worsen it with every release.
<Daskreech> That's web app design
 * hunger agrees with ScottK.
<Daskreech> That's differnt
<hunger> Daskreech: THat is what I always get... "if it sux then it can not be cloud.".
<Daskreech> Jokers
<ScottK> Daskreech: I'm not kidding.  IMO the LP U/I peaked at the orignal beta.
<Daskreech> Ah well :-)
<Daskreech> Is kubuntu getting an App store as well?
<hunger> ScottK: You can not even file bugs in LP anymore using the web UI. At least not without given the URL manually.
 * hunger gave up reporting bugs in ubuntu after he ran into this.
<Daskreech> Is Koala supposed to handle apt:// URLs ?
<Daskreech> Why do I see apt:// urls as a bad idea
<Lure> I need to do -sa upload for ppa (even though if orig.tar.gz is already in ubuntu archive)?
 * Lure not really happy to see that ppa build failed due to missing orig.tar.gz after waiting in queue for hours
<debfx> Tonio_: is there a bug that tracks that the monitor brightness keys don't work?
<hunger> debfx: They do not on the samsung nc10 fwiw.
<debfx> hunger: they aren't even grabbed, at least in kubuntu default installation
<hunger> debfx: on the nc10 they are grabbed and available as XF86MonBrightnessDown/Up. Still does not work. But then I need to update the BIOS, the newest version is supposed to improve the issue.
<hunger> Actually almost all keys are triggering some keyevent on the NC10.
<Tonio_> debfx: it's not a bug, buta lack of feature
<Tonio_> debfx: technically powerdevil doesn't listen to xf86 signals through dbus
<debfx> Tonio_: do you think the key handling should be in the battery applet or in powerdevil?
<Tonio_> powerdevil definately
<Tonio_> the applet should only do the presentation job to the user
<Lure> Riddell: I am confused: did you already update patch 74: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/revision/112.1.1
<Tonio_> debfx: I'm planing to do something, but when I have time, maybe in a month or so
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that digikam still crashes here, so I suspect this was not released and logged
<Lure> Riddell: will fix the logs then
<debfx> Tonio_: can't we just register a global shortcut?
<Tonio_> nope :/
<Tonio_> those wouldn't work, the only way is to listen and act according to xf86 keys
<Tonio_> especially to notify even if the action is handled hardware
<debfx> why wouldn't they work?
<debfx> can we detect if it's handled by the hardware?
<Lure> Riddell: kdelibs is now clarified - you already fixed crash patch inplace (but did not note it in changelog), but it was not released yet due to ftbfs of last upload.
<Lure> Riddell: simple upload with ftbfs will fix it
<Lure> Riddell: I just added note in the changelog that this build will also fix the crash bug (even though the fix was already in previous upload)
<Lure> Riddell: package is building in my ppa, but it is too late for me to wait and confirm that crash is fixed.
<Lure> Riddell: will do in the morning
<debfx> Tonio_: registering kaction global shortcut seems to work after fixing kdelibs
<Tonio_> debfx: that would make it to work indeed, but what about notifications ?
<Tonio_> debfx: I think it should be handled a lower level... just my opinion
<Tonio_> although I'm not against this as a workarround
<Tonio_> debfx: could you look at kosd on kde-apps ?
<Tonio_> this is what I would like to do
<Tonio_> but using xf86 keys instead of global shortcuts (which does this app)
<Tonio_> debfx: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KOSD?content=81457
<Tonio_> my intention is first to fork this
<Tonio_> then eventually rework the same codebase inside powerdevil
<Tonio_> debfx: imho the osd stuff is at least as important as the action in fact
<Tonio_> debfx: but that's just me :)
<debfx> Tonio_: sounds good, but i'm trying to make the brightness keys to work on karmic
<debfx> I think a lot of laptop users will be unhappy if those don't work
<Tonio_> debfx: agree
<Tonio_> I agree
<Tonio_> in my case I can't test since my laptop does everything hardware
<Tonio_> and I have no time right now, unfortunatelly
<Tonio_> the best thing to do then is to isolate settings in your .kde
<Tonio_> and send any person here the list of settings required for that to work
<Tonio_> in order to include them in kubuntu-default-settings package
<debfx> Tonio_: I don't think we need any default-settings changes
<debfx> I posted a merge request https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdelibs/kaction-qt-keys/+merge/13388 to fix bug #293213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293213 in qt4-x11 "Qt doesn't support various multimedia keys, k-d-s has a broken modmap" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293213
<debfx> that allows us to use the brightness keys in global shortcuts
<Tonio_> debfx: right, could be done that way too
 * JontheEchidna has figured out bug 446739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446739 in kdebase-runtime "duplicated language on kde systemsettings" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446739
<JontheEchidna> kde-l10n-* install their own entry for the language, which the language KCM picks up
<debfx> Tonio_: and the powerdevil part: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdebase-workspace/powerdevil-brightness-shortcuts/+merge/13390
<JontheEchidna> so you have /usr/share/locale-langpack/es/entry.desktop and /usr/share/locale/es/entry.desktop
<JontheEchidna> now we will have to employ yet another workaround to each and every kde-l10n package for rosetta's sake \o/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can we put it pkg-kde-tools and only do it once?
<JontheEchidna> we'll have to take the .desktop entries out of the .install manifests of the packages
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if it's possible to automate that
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^^?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-15
<ScottK-laptop> OK. So quassel 0.5.0 seems to work.
<ScottK> ScottK-laptop: Ping.
<ScottK-laptop> Ship it ....
<ScottK> Riddell and Sput: Finall Quassel 0.5.0 uploaded.
<Sput> \o/
<Sput> thanks :)
<ScottK> A full 54 minutes before final freeze.
<Sput> we're getting better
<Sput> next time we'll waste even less time!
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: eek, could you upload kde4libs then?
<DarkwingDuck> 54 Min?
 * Sput wasn't even aware that freeze was that close... when I asked the other day, I thought "Tue/Wed" included the usual 1 day package building buffer :)
<Sput> or excluded, rather
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, Tonio_, Riddell: also kdepim needs a sponsor for a package overwrite fix
 * JontheEchidna gets a bit nervous
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fear not I shall upload
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: there is a keycodes merge awaiting, but I do not know if 12 minutes before final freeze is the best time for a change like that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: keycodes?  which source package?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> [18:23:24] <debfx> I posted a merge request https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdelibs/kaction-qt-keys/+merge/13388 to fix bug #293213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293213 in qt4-x11 "Qt and kde4libs don't support various multimedia keys" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293213
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=549308
<ubottu> Debian bug 549308 in kde4libs "problems with konqueror default Fixed Font" [Unknown,Closed]
<JontheEchidna> 20_use_dejavu_as_default_font.diff is currently broken
<Riddell> kdepim uploaded
<lex79> another trying to overwrite, lp bug 451762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451762 in kdepim "package kdepim-groupware 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/kde4/services/kresources/kcal/kcal_groupdav.desktop', che si trova anche nel pacchetto korganizer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451762
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace uploaded
<Riddell> uploading kde4libs with this changelog http://paste.ubuntu.com/293571/
<JontheEchidna> cool, that should take care of all that I can recall needs done
<Riddell> lex79: fixing
<lex79> Riddell: I uploaded to bzr
<Riddell> oh you got there first
<lex79> yeah
<lex79> :P
<Riddell> uploading
<Riddell> anything else needing uploading?
<JontheEchidna> I'm good here
<JontheEchidna> are things officially frozen or can I still sneak a universe upload in w/o motu-release approval?
<Riddell> I don't think it's frozen yet
<debfx> Riddell: seb128 uploaded the pidgin tray icon fix, but said he will probably drop it for karmic+1
<Riddell> debfx: maybe pidgin will use the nice new systray spec by then (we can hope anyway)
<JontheEchidna> bug 448865 needs addressing in some way or another
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448865 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "GTK+ apps do not render in Kubuntu 9.10 beta" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448865
<Riddell> mm, I could just upload the new qtcurve packages but it's the startkde stuff I'm worried about
<DarkwingDuck> Is there a way to "undo" an update?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Universe doesn't freeze for a while yet
<ScottK> BTW, final freeze is sometime Thursday, so we just hit the opening of the window.  The actual time is left vague and depends on when slangasek decides.
<ScottK> Stuff that fixes significant bugs will get through probably until Tuesday, just needs Ubuntu release approval.
<JontheEchidna> now that my sleep button will work, I must make sure I set it not to hibernate/suspend my keyboard
<JontheEchidna> I always accidentally hit it when trying to raise the volume
<lex79> Riddell: are you uploading qtcurve stuff? there are new versions, 0.69.1
<lex79> I'm uploading to bzr btw
<Riddell> lex79: what's new?
<lex79> bugfixes release, changelog: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QtCurve+%28KDE4%2C+KDE3%2C+%26+Gtk2+Theme%29?content=40492
<lex79> 0.69.1 uploaded to bzr
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: got another -workspace upload, for KDE bug 209271
<ubottu> KDE bug 209271 in widget-systemtray "(patch) Plasma crashes on an X11-display without RENDER extension" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209271
<JontheEchidna> debfx also had another patch for workspace, if it's something we want: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdebase-workspace/powerdevil-brightness-shortcuts/+merge/13390
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What does that fix?  brightness keys work fine for me now?
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<lex79> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33702652/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.kdepim_4%3A4.3.2-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> lex79: Archive skew.  Needs a retry after the amd64 binaries get published.
 * JontheEchidna is wondering if i386 is published yet, I wanna test it out
<lex79> ScottK: Yeah, I put the link here just for you :) just to remember you to retry :P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: 386 is published
<JontheEchidna> yeah, d/l'ing right now :)
<JontheEchidna> same story with workspace: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3/+build/1292752/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.kdebase-workspace_4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lex79> seems kdelibs built on cpu Atom this night IoI
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: kdebase-workspace also needs retry on amd64: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33702490/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.kdebase-workspace_4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Lure: It helps more to give a link to the build page.  I'll have a look.
<Lure> ScottK: this one? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3
<ScottK> Lure: Yes, but even more specifically https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3/+build/1292752
<ScottK> Retried.
<Lure> ScottK: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: just thumbs up - latest kde4libs fixes digikam crash in khtml for me
<Riddell> Lure: awooga
<Riddell> debfx: the brightness keys on my laptop work already, I'm not sure if that's done in hardware or somewhere else along the software stack but it would seem to clash with your merge proposal
<debfx> Riddell: are you able to change the brightness using the battery applet?
<Riddell> debfx: yes
<debfx> so if it's handled by the hardware we would need to detect that
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> debfx: do brightness keys work for you without the patch?
<Riddell> I notice I have this in my lshal output   laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware = false  (bool)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Final Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<debfx> Riddell: no they don't
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm having to use adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel-lts to get to karmic is this the way it's meant to be done?  p.s. I'm testing the adept from proposed
<debfx> Riddell: are the brightness keycodes sent to X11 on your laptop?
<Riddell> debfx: yes, XF86MonBrightnessUp and Down are
<Riddell> davmor2: yes it is
<davmor2> Riddell: Fails :(
<Riddell> davmor2: how so?
<debfx> Riddell: are you sure it's not handled by another power manager?
<davmor2> the upgrade is now aborted.  Your system could be in an unusable state.  A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a) options report bug and close.  Problem is report bug points at +filebug :)  which in turn is redirected to how to file a bug :) yay champion
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<EagleScreen> my brightness keys have never worked in 9.10
<Riddell> debfx: I really don't know where they're handled I'm ashamed to say
<Riddell> davmor2: so it ran the DistUpgrade tool and was upgrading to karmic?
<EagleScreen> xev recognise my keys
<davmor2> Riddell: Yeap
<Riddell> davmor2: file and bug and attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade and I'll take a look
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 452090 this is an sru test for sbeattie so I'm using adept packages from hardy-proposed.  term.log says it can't be uploaded it's empty but I'll double check that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452090 in adept "adept fails to upgrade from hardy -> karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452090
<davmor2> Riddell: yeah it's an empty file
<Riddell> hum, there's no obvious errors in those logs
<Riddell> dpm: desktop-kdepim-runtime doesn't exist upstream, it's strings are part of desktop-kdepim, could you upload desktop-kdepim's stings to desktop-kdepim-runtime in rosetta? (or is arne better to ask for that?)
<jtechidna> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/293213/comments/20 hm...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293213 in qt4-x11 "Qt and kde4libs don't support various multimedia keys" [Medium,Fix released]
<Riddell> jtechidna: that bug should also have an entry open on kdebase-workspace which isn't yet closed
<dpm> Riddell, you can ask either of us, but where should we fetch the desktop-kdepim translations from?
<Riddell> dpm: desktop-kdepim is already in rosetta, it comes from kde-l10n-xx
<jtechidna> Riddell: seems python isn't fixed? bug 451105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451105 in kdebase-workspace "jockey-kde crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451105
<dpm> Riddell, in which kubuntu source package desktop-kdepim-runtime is in?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: checking
<JontheEchidna> dpm: kdepim-runtime
<dpm> thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> yw
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: for brightness keys, bug 315001, perhaps bug 318327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315001 in kdebase-workspace "powerdevil doesn't recognise funtion-key screen brightness changes" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318327 in kdebase "cannot control backlight on lenovo t400 with KDE 4" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318327
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: those are part of the same problem yes
<Riddell> which I'm suspecting is more complex than it ought to be
<dpm> Could anyone have a look at bug 450349? I think this has been mentioned some other times already, and after talking to Arne he seems to think language-selector could take care of those packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450349 in kde-l10n-ca "kde-l10n-ca should be installed by default along with main catalan translations packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450349
<Riddell> dpm: langauge selector does prompt to install kde-l10n-xx when it's missing for a used language
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: your arora default settings stuff causes a new input action entry to be added each login
<JontheEchidna> (the mouse gestures stuff for KDE)
<dpm> Riddell, it does it in Ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to do it in Kubuntu. I tried it yesterday and it did not prompt me to install the kde-l10n-ca package when I installed Catalan
<JontheEchidna> ^update-notifier-kde hasn't notified about that for whatever reason since 8.10
<JontheEchidna> upgrade hooks seem busted too
<dpm> JontheEchidna, do you know if is there a bug about that already?
<JontheEchidna> not that I'm aware of
<JontheEchidna> why can't language-selector install 'em by default, though?
<dpm> JontheEchidna, Arne tells me that it could do it (let me get him in here)
<Quintasan> hiho
<Quintasan> what's with updates? it calculates broken dependencies for 5 minutes :S
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: really wried.....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: well drop them then
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we have no time to waste on that
<dpm> ok, language-selector now prompted me to install additional translation support and it did install the kde-l10n-* packages, but only the second time I tried to install a package...
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: it's a shame, and it seems you've tried to fix this before.. oh well
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it's okay
<Tonio_> you're right with the irst version I uploaded
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but it works now, it just lached an "importid" field in it, which is there now
<JontheEchidna> I installed the latest updates yesterday, rebooted and had two Arora entries in the KHotKeys kcm
<JontheEchidna> a few days before that I had like 9 entries which I deleted
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I just rebooted, and just have one
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: can you tail /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/khotkeys/arora-gestures.khotkeys
<Tonio_> and tell me if you have an importid there ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: it has the importID there
<Tonio_> and if you logout and login ?
<JontheEchidna> before: http://imagebin.ca/view/qTO3BUaY.html
<JontheEchidna> (brb, rebooting)
<JontheEchidna> the weird thing is, I got a duplicate before I rebooted, in between the time I tested this morning and told you
<JontheEchidna> but now I've rebooted and there is only one
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum, maybe because you updated kds right after your last reboot ?
<Tonio_> I don't know
<Tonio_> seems to work afaics
<JontheEchidna> I did do an update this morning
 * JontheEchidna reinstalls kubuntu-default-settings
<Quintasan> wat, IRC Plasmoid - http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/IRC+plasmoid?content=108428
<JontheEchidna> maybe it works now? I'll keep an eye on it
<JontheEchidna> that KNotification kwallet gives when it asks you for a password is stupid. Do I need a notification to tell me that I have a popup dialog?
<Quintasan> urgh, too late for an update
<giordy> hi
<giordy> I noticed a problem in update-notifier-kde
<giordy> I've updated to karmic the day before yesterday
<giordy> I tried to run it
<giordy> as notifications were lacking
<giordy> and I got this
<giordy> $ update-notifier-kde
<giordy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<giordy>   File "/usr/bin/update-notifier-kde", line 29, in <module>
<giordy>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import *
<giordy> ImportError: No module named kdecore
<giordy> anyone here?
<debfx> Riddell: I checked how gnome-power-manger handes the brightness hotkeys
<ArneGoetje> dpm: here
<debfx> Riddell: if the the cached brightness doesn't match the current brightness, it doesn't change the brightness
<debfx> and also checks the value of brightness_in_hardware
<dpm> ArneGoetje, I was just commenting bug 450349 with Riddell and JontheEchidna, as it seems that the expected behaviour for language-selector would be to install the kde-l10n-* packages, which does not seem to do in all cases
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450349 in kde-l10n-ca "kde-l10n-* packages should be installed by default along with Kubuntu language packs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450349
<ArneGoetje> dpm: actually the latest ubiquity should pull it automatically now... I will test it with the latest daily plus updates.
<dpm> ArneGoetje, ah, sounds good. Could you please comment on the bug with the outcome of the test when you're done?
<ArneGoetje> dpm: sure
<dpm> thanks
<Riddell> debfx: yeah so presumably powerdevil would need to do the same.  also an on screen indicator would be a big bonus
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do we want choqok 1.0~alpha2 ? it's too late?
<JontheEchidna> too late I'd say
<lex79> ok
<lex79> oh, I thought that we had the alpha1 in archive, we have still 0.6.6, so it's too late really :)
<jussi01> Riddell: kubotujust doesnt like you :P
<jussi01> argh.
<jussi01> scrolled back and forgot to scroll forward
<jussi01> so thats like from afew days back :P
<DaskreEch> jussi01: Ha ha You have joined the Higgs boson in time travelling
<DaskreEch> Lynx is LTS for Kubuntu ?
<lex79> yes
<DaskreEch> ok
<EagleScreen> hello
<DaskreEch> hi
<EagleScreen> I feel that Arora loads pages faster in Kubuntu than in other distributions as OpenSuse, anybody can think why can be it?
<DaskreEch> placebo efect?
 * Sput knows someone who claims that firefox renders faster than arora
<tsimpson> maybe it's to do with how they compiled Qt, but it's not a trivial thing to find out
<EagleScreen> maybe.. because Qt libraries are the same
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I've 40 arora entries in khotkey kcm
<JontheEchidna> maybe we should remove it to be on the safe side... iirc it came in pretty late after feature freeze
<firephoto> is the karmic installer suppose to download  and install all(?) the language packs?
<tsimpson> probably not
<JontheEchidna> lex79: btw, with the latest kernel, deleting files works. (you can see the deletion in dolphin without reloading)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yay :) and works also for extract archive? can you see the folder when you exctract an archive?
<firephoto> there's a skip button too as the installer progresses. not sure what it's suppose to skip. seems to finish the install anyway when you click it but you just don't get to see it doing it's finishing thing.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I tried, yes it works
<EagleScreen> karmic installer does not download language packages for me, i need to run language-selector later to install them
<lex79> removing all arora entries manually and reinstallation kubuntu-default-settings the problem of duplicate entries disappears
<EagleScreen> all you have done a good work with Karmic, congratulations
<JontheEchidna> :)
<DaskreEch> kolala Really does feel a lot nicer not only am I not hitting on any showstopper bugs (other than sound) It feels faster than Jackalope
<Tscheesy_> on Karmic i have no Keycode-respond in xev on "Fn+BrightnessRaise/Lower" anymore - Kubuntu Netbook Edition, HW:nc10, vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<Tscheesy_> (within Jaunty i used it with: xbindkeys xrandr xbacklight)
<DaskreEch> Yeah I don't get PrintScreen bound to Ksnapshot anymore
<DaskreEch> No sure what caused that
<Tscheesy_> re - Lock-Fn-Key works - but then my PWD is not accepted
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-16
<ryanakca> Errr... Is OO.o calc supposed to freeze when someone tries to save for the first time?
 * ryanakca tries to figure out how to get a backtrace
<echidnaman> Riddell: bug 451915, looks a bit serious
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451915 in kdeutils "dssprinter-applet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyDict_GetItem()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451915
 * JontheEchidna 's internet is crappy tonight
<shtylman> ryanakca: yes... its a feature (seriously...no...sounds like a bug)
<shtylman> anyone read this? http://www.itnewstoday.com/?p=1032
<shtylman> thoughts?
<shtylman> mindless rants?
<JontheEchidna> "Version 9.10 is definitely good so far, but still far from perfect." <- so not much of a downward spiral, then :/
<yuriy> downward spiral? a little bit, but you gotta fall a bit to get momentum for the ramp : )
<JontheEchidna> some points are good, but a lot of it is: "I don't like KDE's default artwork which nobody else uses plus my wireless has been busted for two releases"
<JontheEchidna> comments are much more informative than the actual article imo
<yuriy> some people screaming too much patching, others screaming too vanilla...
 * yuriy does agree on the wallpaper and (unmentioned) KDM theme though
<JontheEchidna> The upstream KDM theme could be improved usability-wise
<yuriy> maybe that too, but I think we've got to get a Kubuntu logo on there
<JontheEchidna> with the proper branding maybe upstream art would be sufficient
<yuriy> pretty much
<JontheEchidna> we can never please the haters, but who cares?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: ping
<shtylman> I think the little things make a big impression (thus the papercut stuff we have)
<lex79> kamoso 1.0.4 is still broken :(
<yuriy> " the instructions for filing bugs on Launchpad ignored Kubuntu altogether, I had to add a link to the Kubuntu instructions myself." interesting. I though bdmurray had done that on my request
<yuriy> ooh purty http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KubuntuVision?content=113319 though too dark for my tastes. maybe he could make a more mainstream version
<ScottK> Anyone else having trouble with lid open events not being recognized?
<sourcemaker> I have a kernel panic with the message: fixing recursive fault but reboot needed"... I think it is nepomuk related... can I find the root course of this problem?
<Riddell> jtechidna: hmm, python really shouldn't give a segfault (bug 451915) I wonder if he hasn't updated all the new sip/pyqt bits
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451915 in kdeutils "dssprinter-applet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyDict_GetItem()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451915
<Riddell> I'll try today's CD and see if it's a problem there
<hettar> Silly question perhaps, but in 9.10 is it possible to have network manager NOT login to the wifi automatically when connected via cable ? It keeps messing up my routing
<Riddell> in my experience it doesn't login to wifi automatically
<Riddell> but that's mainly an upstream request
<hettar> hmm ok
<ryanakca> shtylman: Can you reproduce it? I can't seem to manage to find out how to get a backtrace for something that hangs but doesn't crash... Or would I not need one?
<debfx> where do kded services log to? ~/.xsession-errors?
<Riddell> debfx: if you killall kded4; kded4 it'll put debug output in the terminal
<Riddell> debfx: and you have to turn it on in kdebugdialog first
<davmor2> Riddell: thanks for the update on the bug :)
<EagleScreen> is ipv6 enabled in Kubuntu 9.10?
<tsimpson> EagleScreen: it's enabled in the kernel, and so available to everything IPv6 aware, including KDE
<EagleScreen> oh thnaks
<ScottK> agateau: Thanks for the quassel patch.  Worked great and Sput applied it before 0.5 was released.
<agateau> ScottK: good news
<Sput> agateau: I did miss your other patch though and couldn't get it into 0.5.0 :/
<ScottK> agateau: Yes.
<ScottK> Sput: Which one was that?
<agateau> Sput: the one about toggling the main window?
<Sput> yeha via indicator
<Sput> the one you sent by mail... I didn't check mail before tagging
<agateau> It may not need to be applied
<Sput> well, I did apply it post-tag :)
<agateau> I realized this morning that it would make kde apps behave differently than gnome apps with regard to indicators
<agateau> I started a discussion on this on kubuntu-devel ML,
<agateau> if everybody agree, I'll post patch to switch back to "switch to app" behavior, rather than "toggle"
<ScottK> I guess I better go read the mail, because I'm not sure I understand the difference.
<agateau> Sput: I'll let you know if we agree on the "switch to app" behavior
<agateau> ScottK: yes please :)
<agateau> ScottK: but the difference is simple: when the app is in front,
<agateau> right now clicking the indicator app entry hides it,
<ScottK> Ah, I see.
<agateau> while for gnome apps, it just ensure the app window is focused
<Sput> agateau: ok, just so you know, your patch is applied but not in 0.5.0, but it'll be in 0.5.1 unless you send another patch disabling it (or tell me to revert) :)
<agateau> Sput: ok, will do so if the "switch to app" behavior is decided to be the right noe
<agateau> *one
<ScottK> agateau: If I click on the quassel icon when I have a pending highlight, it swtiches me to the right channel.
<ScottK> Is that what your patch does?
<agateau> ScottK: if quassel was already visible, clicking on the quassel entry (not a channel entry) currently hides quassel,
<ScottK> agateau: Not if there's a pending highlight.
<Sput> that only affects the indicator bubble though, doesn't it?
<ScottK> Just did it.
<Sput> I mean, the patch in question
<agateau> Sput: yes,
<Sput> it didn't touch anything outside the inidicator backend
<agateau> Sput: absolutely
<Sput> the tray behavior just now should be consistent with the rest of KDE
<agateau> Sput: yes, the tray behavior is not affected
<Sput> k
<Sput> thought so :)
<ScottK> If I understand what the patch does, it sounds like it makes the indicator consistent with the way the app works.
<agateau> The question is: do we think app windows should hide when they are in front and their app entry is clicked?
<agateau> ScottK: hiding when in front is the way systray icon works
<agateau> ScottK: not hiding when in front is the way gnome indicate-enabled app work
<agateau> ScottK: understand that I am talking about app entry, not indicator entry
<agateau> (app entry == appname, indicator entry == child of app entry)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Ping me please.
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Right, so I was in a different channel, clicked on the Quassel icon and I came straight here.
<agateau> ScottK: if you have the 0.5.0 release, you get GNOME behavior
<agateau> the "hide when on front behavior" is implemented by the patch I sent to Sput, but which did not make it in 0.5.0
<agateau> so for Quassel it's already ok
<agateau> but Konversation, Kopete and KMail patches need to be updated
<agateau> because they implement "hide when on front" behavior
<ScottK> agateau: I see.
<Sput> what is the "app entry"?
<ScottK> So it sounds like your patch makes the indicator consistent with the upstream icon behavior.
 * ScottK needs to run.
<ScottK> We can chat more later
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<agateau> Sput: for each application, the indicator shows an app entry
<agateau> and every app indicators are shown as children entries of the app entry
<agateau> so Quassel part of the indicator menu may look like this:
<agateau> Quassel
<agateau> - #chan1
<agateau> - #chan2
<agateau> Clicking #chan1 or #chan2 brings Quassel window to front and switch to the right channel
<agateau> in 0.5.0, clicking Quassel brings Quassel window to front
<agateau> but with the patch you integrated after 0.5.0, clicking Quassel will toggle the window:
<agateau> hide it if it's already on front, show it otherwise
<Sput> ok
<Sput> so it behaves like the taskbar then
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> intersting on my VM's for Karmic (both netbook edition and regular) after installing the beta release and updating, i see the kubuntu boot screen and then it flickers to a black screen any ideas what channged?
<jjesse> running VMWare Workstation 6.5.3
<jtechidna> It seems that ubuntu makes usplash kick in until it can start X for usplash/ksplashx
<jtechidna> *xsplash/ksplashx
<jtechidna> in which case the half-a-second ksplashx seems unecessary
<jjesse> jtechidna was that in response to me?
<jtechidna> yeah, I get that too
<jjesse> maco: send me a private message when you get a second
<jjesse> after an install of the beta version i'm able to login, etc but once i update and restart... bam black screen, no login
<Riddell> dpm: did desktop-kdepim-runtime get sorted?
<dpm> Riddell, not yet, sorry, let me ask danilo again what the best way to handle this is
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: last cycle you had a list of translation templates that weren't assigned to packages, do you know if there are any like that is cycle?
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: let me see...
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: don't have any list right now. we will get a new translation export soon (should be available tomorrow. I will scan the langpack-o-matic logs for such templates then.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you ack bug 452715 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452715 in kamoso "New upstream release (kamoso 1.0.4)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452715
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ooh, what's it worth?
<Riddell> a shoulder massage wouldbe nice, I could be bribed with one of them
<JontheEchidna> 3.5 internets? :P
<JontheEchidna> it does get harder to upload stuff after freeze, lol
 * jjesse looks up a local messager in edinburgh for Riddell
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: a debdiff and pointer to upstream bug would be handy
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: upstream has no bug tracker, but I can get the debdiff
<JontheEchidna> debdiff attached
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's actually a source-diff, not a debdiff
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: although this is universe so it shouldn't need any ack
<Riddell> universe is only in feature freeze, bug fixing is all good
<JontheEchidna> oh, the freeze email said that universe should get motu-release or your ack
<JontheEchidna> well, your ack for KDE packages
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: which e-mail?  scotts?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-October/000633.html
<Riddell> sistpoty's does suggest an ack is needed for all uplaods but I trust ScottK more in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-October/000634.html that only FFe needs an ack
<JontheEchidna> kk
<freeflying> anyone can tell me why I leave kubuntu-bugs team, but still got bug notifications? I just prefer to use gmane to read bug mails
<freeflying> s/leave/left
<JontheEchidna> subscriptions are separate from team affiliations
<tsimpson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-bugs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and Riddell: Does the mail to u-d-a clear this up?
<ScottK> After Universe final freeze, a motu-release ack will be needed, but we aren't there yet.
<Riddell> I'm clear, it's just sistpoty's older e-mail which was wrong/unclear
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> new kopete-facebook http://duncan.mac-vicar.com/blog/archives/597
<Riddell> wish that had come out a week ago
<ScottK> It sounds though like it still has enough open questions that we did the right thing.
<Riddell> yes I think so
<dany_21a> is this a known bug: the alternative installer stops after "installing base system" and requests to insert medium "Kubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Beta i386 (20090929.3)" into /cdrom/ - which sould be there... but refuses to continue
<ScottK> davmor2: ^^^ ?
<dany_21a> is this checked against README.diskdefines on the root of the cdrom... because this states: #define DISKNAME  Kubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Beta i386
<davmor2> dany_21a: man that's old
<dany_21a> uh?
<dany_21a> is it fixable for me?
<davmor2> I think it was a general issue that got resolved in latter iso's.
<dany_21a> hm... ive downloaded the most recent beta torrent (i hope so)
<davmor2> oh hang on on beta there were no issues with the iso's sorry
<davmor2> dany_21a: have you run the cd checker to makes sure the burn is good?
<dany_21a> checking the md5... md5 of the iso is correct
<dany_21a> will check the medium
<asraniel> final freeze in effect, does that mean that i can install a daily CD now and i have +- the final version?
<tsimpson> not really, it's not final until it's final
<dany_21a> davmor2: checker said CD is okay
<davmor2> meh pass then I'm afraid.  No issues here with beta at all.
<fabo> Riddell: Qt 4.5.3 fixed in -4
<ScottK> It looks like we need a newer python-qt3 to go with the new sip.
<Riddell> fabo: what needed changing?
<lex79>  lp bug 449862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449862 in kdepim "empty menus in ktimetracker" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449862
<fabo> Riddell: add patch 08
<lex79> Riddell: ^^ fixed in bzr
<fabo> Riddell: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=commitdiff;h=2f8c91155f7061185c5bd01c53f41695d54d8778
<Riddell> fabo: have I ever said you're a genius?
<Riddell> so, question is do we want to risk uploading it now
<fabo> Riddell: you risk nothing. it's already built on kfreebsd ;)
<Riddell> ScottK: what's wrong with python-qt3?
<Riddell> I need to stop running hardy, it's difficult to do much useful from here, time to burn a daily CD
<fabo> I'll probably upload Qt 4.6.0 beta 1 to experimental today
<ScottK> Riddell: I saw a bug about it, but it may be from before it was updated. Let me ifnd it.
<jjesse> so i went to download the current live cd from cdimages and it was screamin' at 300k/sec up until the last 100mb of the cd now i'm at 3Kb/sec, any thoughts?
<ScottK> Patience
<jjesse> ha
<ScottK> Wasn't actually kidding
<jjesse> i know just was curious why it dropped so slow
<ScottK> #canonical-sysadmin if you want to talk to someone that might actually know.  The odds of gettting an answer are low.
 * JontheEchidna is responsible for 12% of the current archive admin queue \o/
<dany_21a> is it possible to setup a LVM system via the graphical installer (kubuntu karmic) - the alternate version fails for me
<dany_21a> i have already managed to reuse my old lvm-schema and activate the lvm disks, so that the installer completes... but when i start the fresh installed system, it fails to boot and says it cant find my lvm partitions
<dany_21a> the initram disk need lvm support... i tried to chroot into the new system and install lvm2 (via apt-get) - which runs update-initramfs and completes without failure... but on reboot it fails again and drops me to an shell
<dany_21a> (chroot from an live boot cd-rom)
<dany_21a> ah... nevermind - i forgot to mount /boot into my chroot... - it boots now
<debfx> Riddell: Caching the brightness value in order to make the fn keys working isn't easily possible, as changing the brightness isn't handled by powerdevil but by libsolid
<debfx> Riddell: either libsolid has to notify powerdevil or all setBrightness calls have to go through powerdevil
<Riddell> debfx: I suspect they all do go through powerdevil, although that's not a sensible assumption
<debfx> Riddell: no, currently powerdevil doesn't have such a function
<Riddell> sounds like a patch to libsolid is needed though
<ScottK> Riddell: Since wednesday I've had a problem where my laptop lid open's are not recognized by KDE, resume from suspend works, so I know it isn't hardware.  pitti has the same laptop and his works.  Suggestions on where I should look?
<debfx> I could add a dbus method to powerdevil and make libsolid call it on every brightness change
<ScottK> debfx: What is it you are trying to fix?
<debfx> ScottK: making the fn brightness keys work if they aren't handled by the hardware
<ScottK> I see, so since mine work now, it's done in hardware?
<Riddell> ScottK: karmic-changes for wednesday?  we've had changes to kdebase-workspace which works in that area
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Which binary is powerdevil in?
<ScottK> I already tried downgrading the kernel and acpi-support with no help
<debfx> ScottK: probably, if you don't have another power manager installed
<ScottK> I don't
<Riddell> Sime: ping ping
<Sime> Riddell: pong pong
<Riddell> Sime: we what a crash in sip that appeared in 4.9, would you have any thoughts on bug 451915 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451915 in kdeutils "dssprinter-applet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyDict_GetItem()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451915
<Riddell> s/what/have/
<debfx> am I the only one whose fn keys aren't handley on the hardware side? :(
<Sime> Riddell: are you sure your test core generates the same error?
<Riddell> Sime: pretty sure yes
<Sime> Riddell: it doesn't crash on jaunty
<Riddell> Sime: no it's an issue with the sip 4.9/pyqt 4.6 update
<Sime> Riddell: I've got a hand compiled sip 4.9 / pyqt 4.6, and doesn't crash.
<Riddell> fooey
<Sime> yep, just checked the version numbers in the modules. it sip 4.9 and 4.6.
<Sime> dvd time with wife...
<Riddell> thanks i'll keep player
<Riddell> playing
<Sime> I might be using a week old snapshot BTW. dunno exactly..
<Riddell> well it could be something in our packaging bringing out the bug
<lex79> I have no crash if I run "python sip-segfault.py"
<Riddell> lex79: what about printer-applet?
<lex79> how to test?
<Riddell> lex79: run "printer-applet"
<lex79> weird, I don't see anything..the applet doesn' appear and I haven't crash
<Riddell> that means it's running in the background
<Riddell> which it will until you print something
<Riddell> lex79: what version of python-qt4 do you have?
<lex79> 4.6-1
<ScottK> That's no help
<ScottK> Oh, wait, nevermnd
<Riddell> lex79: and python-sip4 ?
<debfx> so what do you think of a notifyOfBrightnessChange() dbus method in powerdevil that would called by solid?
<lex79> Riddell: 4.9-1
<Riddell> debfx: that makes sense to me
<lex79> now I launched a print and TWO printer applet appears in systray
<lex79> and print works
<Riddell> lex79: well that's annoying, the least the bug could do is have the decency to crash for everyone
<Riddell> lex79: did you say our qt4 bzr packaging has fabo's fix in it?
<lex79> this fabo's patch fix qt4 http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=commit;h=2f8c91155f7061185c5bd01c53f41695d54d8778
<lex79> I can push in bzr if you want
<Riddell> lex79: oh it was bug 449862 that was fixed in bzr ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449862 in kdepim "empty menus in ktimetracker" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449862
<lex79> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> the conversations got confused
<lex79> I uploaded in bzr the fix for ktimetracker
<Riddell> lex79: I'll upload the ktimetracker fix if you push fabo's patch to bzr then :)
<lex79> Riddell: ok
<lex79> btw, in my system there isn't crash with printer-applet, and the printer print...but printer-applet doesn't appear in systray
<lex79> that is all
<Riddell> lex79: you just said "TWO printer applet appears in systray"
<lex79> Riddell: because I launched printer-applet in konsole, and after  I launched a print
<Riddell> seele: facebook ping
<seele> Riddell: you went away!
<seele> you didnt even give me a chance to respond!
<Riddell> seele: hmm, I'm not convinced this new kopete-facebook works
<seele> it shows you offline
<seele> try again?
<Riddell> trynow
<seele> still not working
<seele> i get your message but when i send one it says youre offline
<Riddell> mm, one sided conversations have limited use
<Riddell> shame
<Riddell> I'll upload it anyway, can't be any worse than the current and it's in universe
<ScottK> Riddell: kopete-facebook accepted
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: python-qt3 seems to work for me
<ScottK> Riddell: OK, it was probably a transient after the sip upload
<JontheEchidna> Have we decided on what to do about python-kde3 yet?
<ScottK> It's already removed, isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I guess so
<Riddell> yes I killed it
<ScottK> \o/
<JontheEchidna> one less kde3 rdepend
<JontheEchidna> Found a total of 196 reverse build-depend(s) for kdelibs4-dev.
<JontheEchidna> oh, universe only
<JontheEchidna> only 6 more elsewhere though
<JontheEchidna> I have a few more kde3 and general kde cruft removals if any archive admins feel bored (ha ha)
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=request+for+removal
<lex79> version of qt4 4.5.3 should be 4.5.3-0ubuntu1 ?  in archive it's 4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> 4.5.3-0ubuntu is lower than 4.5.3really4.5.2
<Riddell> lex79: needs to be 4.5.3really4.5.3-0ubuntu1
<lex79> ok thanks
<Riddell> and if this gets uploaded and fails then we're into horribly stupid version numbers
<JontheEchidna> 4.5.3really4.5.2noreally4.5.3-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> :D
<lex79> LoL
<Riddell> lex79: I just synced the changelog in qt bzr
<lex79> great
<lex79> I upload to bzr qt4
<lex79> *uploaded
<lex79> the fabo's configure in rules is a bit different from ours, if will be ftbs again we know where we can look
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for reference bug 452883 might very well caused by us, I removed the uglyish default_blue or whatever it is called wallpaper at all levels which might eventually cause the selection to be broken
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452883 in kdebase-workspace "Can not set background picture for kdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452883
<apachelogger> which would be weird but technically possible given the weirdness of all kdm related stuff
<JontheEchidna> then it'd be debian, not us :P
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> I removed it
<apachelogger> me
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<apachelogger> because it was showing up in the plasma wallpaper selection dialog as well
<apachelogger> which was quite the PITA
<apachelogger> so Id also like to add... if this is caused by our change to the kdm defaults, then I freaking give a crap whether wallpaper setting is working because it is a minor use case that is only meant to make kdm look ugly and I rather have no default_blue wallpaper than a working wallpaper selection
<lex79> have you seen this: http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1034475&view=revision
<lex79> ?
<lex79> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202799
<ubottu> KDE bug 202799 in kcm_kdm "Background image preview updates are not repainted" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<JontheEchidna> that just fixes the preview widget itself
<JontheEchidna> a user-set wallpaper still wont' work in KDM
<apachelogger> well, just set the wally manually in the kdmrc and see how the kcm behaves then
<apachelogger> if it starts working then my enhancement to the kdm defaults is causing the issue
<apachelogger> which might be worked around by setting the default wally to air
 * apachelogger goes to bed though
<apachelogger> nini
<JontheEchidna> hmm... does backgroundrc look for an explicit filename?
<JontheEchidna> the kcm isn't writing anything to backgroundrc
<JontheEchidna> prob. the bug right there
<JontheEchidna> setting it manually works. The bug is that the kcm isn't writing to the background config file
<JontheEchidna> themed mode doesn't use backgroundrc, so it's unaffected
<debfx> Riddell: I have an experimental patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295015/
<debfx> it works for me but I can't test if it causes trouble on laptops with hardware based brightness fn keys
<Riddell> debfx: looks sensible at a glace but the change to updateSlider breaks API
<Riddell> testers needed for k3b! http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/k3b/
<JontheEchidna> whoa, new alpha?
<debfx> Riddell: updateSlider() is a private slot, does changing it cause an issue?
 * JontheEchidna would be worried if a battery applet was an exported library
<JontheEchidna> I don't think that'd cause any issues, imo
<Riddell> debfx: I'd hope not, although c++ binary compatibility rules are so random I couldn't say for sure
<Riddell> but right, that's not in the library, my mistake, should be fine then
<Riddell> debfx: I'd recommend throwing a packaging into your PPA, I presume you know how?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-17
<debfx> Riddell: yeah, will do
<lex79> Riddell: ktorrent 3.2.4 was released, I can do it later or tomorrow
<Riddell> lex79: bugfix only?
<lex79> uhm not sure: http://ktorrent.org/?q=node/33
<Riddell> lex79: it says it is
<lex79> :) ok I will do
<JontheEchidna> when launched as kpackagekit translations are now ok, but when accessed through system settings a whopping 2 strings are translated
<Riddell> rollocks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it probably needs an addCatalog() somewhere
<firephoto> is firefox not knowing any uri's on karmic a bug or just something extra that needs to be installed? is not knowing how to open the download destination.
<Riddell> both
<Riddell> Sime: using daily sip snapshot fixes my crash
<Riddell> hmm, this new k3b is telling me it can't find a CD writer
<Riddell> more testing welcome on that http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/k3b/ ^^
 * JontheEchidna can't find his CD-Rs
<firephoto> what exactly is suppose to happen after the 'browser suggests installing other stuff' and the browser restarts after those bits are installed? (ie flash still doesn't work) ;)
<firephoto> actually nevermind. it seems to have installed an old version locally which i guess is what happens.
 * firephoto actually had an old version from a copied .mozilla directory...
<Sime> Riddell: ta da!
<markey> morning
<markey> guys, after latest karmic updates (and reboot), my keyboard did not work at all
<markey> plugging it out, then pluggin in again fixed it
<markey> but I thought you might want to know
<markey> could be a serious problem for some users :)
<oggb4mp3> Hi guys, I am trying to build amarok from git on 9.10 updated through this morning, but I am getting an error from cmake that it cannot find the phonon includes
<oggb4mp3> I have libphonon-dev and libqt4-phonon-dev both installed
<oggb4mp3>   Phonon library or includes NOT found!
<oggb4mp3> Thought maybe I could get some insight over here
<apachelogger> oggb4mp3: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<apachelogger> then nuke the build directory and start from scratch
<apachelogger> that should, eventually, take care of any missing dep
<oggb4mp3> nevermind
<oggb4mp3> somehow boost got removed during the upgrade
<oggb4mp3> I think I removed it when upgrading because there was some dependency issue blocking the upgrade
<oggb4mp3> I must say that pulseaudio seems to be much better on 9.10 then 9.04
<oggb4mp3> no skipping at all
<oggb4mp3> and I'm not running it with rtp like I was with 9.04
<oggb4mp3> rtp improved things a lot with 9.04, but it still would occasionally stutter
<debfx> Riddell: package finished building and even contains an osd :) https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/771195/+listing-archive-extra
<maco> uhhh did anyone else have KOrganizer delete all their appointments and ToDos?
<dtchen> be aware that there's a race condition in ext4 that seems to be unresolved by the sync() fix in upstart
<dtchen> it results in 0-sized files, etc.
<maco> grr. well it says there are no resources...hopefully akonadi just forgot those .ics's existed...
<Dario_Andres> Can any Kubuntu dev using it check a KDE bug for us? (kde team) ? it seems to happen only on Kubuntu installation and the kde devs can't reproduce it... -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201844
<ubottu> KDE bug 201844 in widget-folderview "Previewing a folder without permissions (or deleted), from FolderView, causes Plasma to crash (QGraphicsScene::drawItems, QGraphicsView::drawItems, QGraphicsView::paintEvent)" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> dtchen: Did you still need sponsored?
<ScottK> Dario_Andres: Looking
<Dario_Andres> ScottK: thank you :)
<dtchen> ScottK: appears so
<ScottK> OK.  On the list ....
<dtchen> thanks
<ScottK> Dario_Andres: I can't reproduce it on current Karmic.  The original bug was reported on Jaunty, so it'd be Qt 4.5.0.
<Dario_Andres> there are duplicates using Qt4.5.2
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<Dario_Andres> and KDE 4.3.2
<ScottK> I removed read permissions from a file in my desktop folder and hovered over it.
<ScottK> No crash.
<Dario_Andres> in fact, that crash seems to happen when the Folderview applet on Plasma previews a non-existant folder (deleted recently, but the icon is still there); with a non-permissions folder, or with a network share (or may be any other special fs)
<Dario_Andres> which Qt are you using ?
<Dario_Andres> I could never reproduce the crash on branch4.3 or trunk4.4 ...
<ScottK> Qt 4.5.2
<ScottK> I tried the non-permissions variant since it seemed the easiest test condition to reliably reproduce
<Dario_Andres> mh, weird :-\
<maco> lets see if i can remember how to do afs
<ScottK> Dario_Andres: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/folderview.png
<Dario_Andres> I think there is another variant:     set folderview to point to desktop, create a folder... now select it, and quickly delete it(or move it to trash) and put the cursor over it  (as deletion/move on desktop:/ is a bit slow, the folder icon should remain even when it is not there anymore, causing folderview to try to access an unexistant folder...) ... in that case , here, it shows the message "folder do not exist", but it doesn't crash
<ScottK> OK.  Let's try that
<Dario_Andres> ScottK: you need to setup a folder(not a file) to not have permissions, to use the folder preview feature (popup)
<Dario_Andres> thanks
<ScottK> Ah.  I see
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Dario_Andres: I just reproduced it.
<ScottK> Dario_Andres: I do briefly get the message about not having access to the folder, and then plasma dies
<Mamarok> hi, I can't start kontact, is this a known bug?
<Mamarok> seems to be a dbus problem
<Dario_Andres> ScottK: mh, ok... could you get a valgrind log of the crash for us ? .... do you know if Kubuntu patches Qt graphics view or folderview and/or plasma ?
<ScottK> Dario_Andres: I'm trying to get the crash reported to Launchpad so our automatic retracing system can have a go at it.  I'll ping you once I know if that results in anything.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ patches question I'll leave to you
<Dario_Andres> ScottK: thank you very much
<ScottK> I'd have to pull all the sources and look.
<lex79> ScottK: have you time to upload ktorrent 3.2.4 today?
<ScottK> lex79: Unlikely
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<lex79> oh :(
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> maco: You need to go back and mark the patches that you put up on reviewboard as submitted.
<maco> hmm?
<maco> ok...
<maco> oh i see
<ScottK> dtchen: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<dtchen> ScottK: thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-18
<ScottK> OK.  I give.
<ScottK> KPackageKit recommends installing an 'advanced' package manager like synaptic or aptitude to fix broken packages (apt-get -f install was sufficient to fix this case).
<ScottK> I think I'm just going to install synaptic on any computers I don't admin.
<apachelogger> lulz
<apachelogger> the ubuntuone applet requires networkmanager
<apachelogger> I suppose that tells a lot about the gnome dev platform :P
<apachelogger> so, if one wants sensible ubuntuone implementation for KDE a complete reimplementation of the daemon is necessary :S
 * apachelogger cant even create a KDE applet because his system aint got no nm
<tsimpson> apachelogger: I'd like your opinion on bug #454597 if you're here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454597 in kdebindings "Qt::SystemTrayIcon::isSystemTrayAvailable() segfault" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454597
<tsimpson> I don't think it's a bug, as the proper Qt initialization was not done
<apachelogger> from a convenience POV it should not segfault :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: I'd upstream it and close the LP bug
<apachelogger> rdale, being obsessed with perfection, probably wants to make it not segfault
<tsimpson> ok, that's why I was unsure
<apachelogger> tsimpson: technically you could argue both ways, on the one hand there should be no segfault, on the other hand a proper error treatment would also just tell the developer that he did something wrong, which is quite obvious from the segfault as well
<apachelogger> so no matter what, the dev screwed up, the presentation is just not very nice currently :D
<ScottK> Personally, I think a crash is always a bug.
<tsimpson> well it'd probably crash in C++ too
<apachelogger> yeah but it throws an error there I think
<apachelogger> I suppose it would crash either way, since that issue is particularly nasty and catching the error signal would do no good since the app is defunct as long as Qt was not initialized
<apachelogger> possibly irb should not crash though :)
<tsimpson> just segfailts here
 * apachelogger demands google bookmarks integration in chrome
 * apachelogger also still finds the arguing pro-gtk rather weird :P
<tsimpson> I would upstream, except bugs.kde.org is not letting me login
<tsimpson> even after creating a new account...
<JontheEchidna> whoa, next KDE update, all we have to do is to tell users to add: "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa" with software-properties-kde, and that will grab the GPG key automagically
<ryanakca> Hmmm... Anybody know if nixternal finished the feature tour for Karmic?
<apachelogger> did not AFAIK
<apachelogger> unless he worked over hours or something
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I didn't hear anything about that either
<JontheEchidna> openoffice update! maybe the file dialog bugs are fixed...
<JontheEchidna> the places pane looks a bit funky, but no more invisible text
<JontheEchidna> context menu text is invisible though :(
<ScottK> Riddell: I uploaded the kde4libs fix for Kubuntu Netbook.  It's sitting, waiting for someone from Ubuntu Release to accept it.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: bummer :/
<markey> hmm, the kubuntu repo for Chromium, does it use the original builds or self-made ones?
<markey> I'm asking because Chromium made a strange change since today or yesterday
<apachelogger> we do not maintain a chromium repo
<markey> ah ok
<markey> so it's their standard daily builds
<markey> what happened is, many site now come up with german language, although explicitly configured to english
<markey> they must have done something to the browser ID
<ryanakca> How would one fix bug 448789 ? Make k-n-d-s depend on k-n ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448789 in kubuntu-meta "Removing kubuntu-netbook doesn't remove kubuntu-netbook-default-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448789
<apachelogger> Xdependency
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> removing kubuntu-desktop does not remove kubuntu-default-settings does it?
<lex79> someone can upload ktorrent 3.2.4?  upstream bugfix release
<lex79> http://ktorrent.org/?q=node/33
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-18
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101018014302-7gq8xzamug0qmra2 * debian/ (9 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdenetwork (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low * Merge with Debian git
<CIA-116> remaining changes: - debian/control: - Build against libboost1.42-dev - Don't
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101018020505-c7w377gwadaehvwa * debian/ (21 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdesdk (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] * Merge
<CIA-116> with Debian git remaining changes: - Build against libboost1.42-dev - kdesdk-dbg
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101018021048-4djy8l7cbgelzv8n * debian/ (5 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdetoys (4:4.5.2-1ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] * Merge
<CIA-116> with Debian git remaining changes: - Don't add kweather.install (kweather is not
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101018022427-7405dod0y5nae142 * debian/ (6 files) kdewebdev (4:4.5.2-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] * Merge with Debian remaining changes: - Build against libboost1.42-dev [ Jonathan Riddell ] * New upstream release
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101018024711-yaxmu1xzxqf9ot17 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> kdeutils (4:4.5.2-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low [ Alessandro Ghersi ] *
<CIA-116> Merge with Debian git remaining changes: - Add libzip-dev,
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> apparently tonight was merge night
<apachelogger> valorie: congrats on membership :)
<markey> wow, getting this in kubuntu would be awesome:
<markey> http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/parallel
<markey> basically, it replaces xargs, and does the same thing with multiple cores
<markey> can't find it in the repos, though
<persia> markey, Might package it up then, if you like.
<markey> persia: that'd be great :)
<persia> GNU stuff tends to be easy.  I suspect you can get away with a rules.tiny solution.
<valorie> thanks, apachelogger!
<valorie> I look forward to meeting y'
<valorie> all
<valorie> soon
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 662005 likely is caused by bogus packaging
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 662005 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "designer-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in KLocale::codecForEncoding()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662005
<apachelogger> me@logos:~$ dpkg -L okteta | grep designer
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/designer
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/designer/oktetadesignerplugin.so
<apachelogger> that is pretty wrong right there....
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> IMHO kdm nees some major reinventing
<apachelogger> *needs
<valorie> IMO, kubuntu needs to clone apachelogger
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> you keep finding things that need total rebuilding or reinventing
<apachelogger> going to happen at UDS :P
<valorie> \0/
<valorie> then you'll have time for Disneyland!
<valorie> there is a movie about that, though
<apachelogger> about cloning?
<valorie> watch out when your clones start going crazy and taking over your life
<valorie> indeed
 * apachelogger wouldnt have a problem with that either
<valorie> in fact, probably a disney movie, lol
<apachelogger> leaves 100% time for disney
<apachelogger> or sleeping
<valorie> rofl
 * apachelogger notes that actually pretty decent concerts seem to be the week of UDS 
<apachelogger> next time I need to check that in more timely manner
<apachelogger> on 23 there are the toasters
<valorie> wow, like who is playing?
<apachelogger> mgmt on monday
<apachelogger> phoenis on tuesday
<apachelogger> massive attack on wednesday
<apachelogger> bad religion on saturday
<valorie> I would like to see mgmt
<valorie> I've seen bad religion, and they are awesome in concert
<apachelogger> http://www.thesocial.org/details/?tfly_event_id=12745
<valorie> that video link to mgmt you posted earlier is still freaking me out
<Sput> apachelogger: isn't kdm in the process of being plasmafied?
<apachelogger> Sput: yes, though it needs reinventing under the hood too
<Sput> you could make it all pink and fluffy inside!
<apachelogger> though I suppose plasmafication makes most of the user visible wrongness disappear
<apachelogger> if it should ever land in trunk
<apachelogger> Sput: yus, reusing the plasma theme :D
<apachelogger> less effort == splendid
 * apachelogger notes that ticketmaster.com is quite the bad on usability
<valorie> massive attack - eh
<apachelogger> valorie: $40 for mgmt it seems
 * valorie listens to the toasters on last.fm
<valorie> that isn't bad
<valorie> although small clubs are more to my liking
<valorie> that does involve seeing some bands that are less than cool
<valorie> but I've found some awesome ones as well
<apachelogger> wikitravel says there is generally good night time entertainment in orlando... even illegal one in the sorta red light district ...
<valorie> like Murder by Death
<valorie> whom I love
<valorie> last.fm's recommendations are pretty darn good!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> pam face authentication's qt gui needs 
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> cuteness
<apachelogger> in fact I wonder if however made it read the documentation for the widgets do not have layouts assigned to them messing up line wrapping
<apachelogger> -.-
<Sput> valorie: always a question of the right seed :) plus last.fm sometimes has bad days where it keeps giving me crappy songs
<valorie> sure, but I was looking at suggested shows in my area
<valorie> helps that Seattle has lots of little clubs
<valorie> and the remains of a music scene
<Sput> ah, I thought you meant the song suggestions
<valorie> I do scrobble to last.fm so it knows what I like
<Sput> yeah, I've been scrobbling for years and years
<Sput> scrobbled 56707 songs :)
<valorie> 44K, behind you
<Sput> \o/
<valorie> but I do listen to the radio, and that doesn't scrobble
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sput wins!
<Sput> yes I listen to the radio as well, and it scrobbles!
<Sput> (mainly because I use amarok as last.fm player)
<valorie> right, but i'm listening to NPR
<valorie> lol
<Sput> NPR?
<valorie> National Public Radio
<valorie> npr.org
<Sput> ah
<Sput> I listen to last.fm radio :)
<valorie> they are actually good for music
<valorie> but mostly news and analysis
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ping
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: pong
<valorie> I hear you are a Doc person too
<valorie> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: Dave Wonderly. Pleased to meet you
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<valorie> ah!
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<valorie> indeed, and soon we'll get to meet in person
<valorie> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> That we will. We have some work to do
<valorie> I was looking through some of the site info
<valorie> and it looks..... OLD
<valorie> but I assume this means documentation at the app level, not just the site(s)
<DarkwingDuck> at doc.kde.org?
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> in the help center
<DarkwingDuck> help:/kubuntu/index/
<valorie> do we have different people working on the site, or is it all one team effort?
<DarkwingDuck> most of it wasn't updated to reflect 4.5
<DarkwingDuck> seperated
<DarkwingDuck> I work with system docs.
<DarkwingDuck> Hows your XML and DocBook?
<valorie> I've not really used it
<valorie> but I've done markup
<valorie> so I'm sure I can learn what's necessary
<valorie> I'm a writer, that's my strength however
<DarkwingDuck> *nods* awesome. its always a start. Hows your english editing?
<valorie> good to very good
<DarkwingDuck> timezone?
<valorie> so, you know that userbase is becoming a landing place for docs
<valorie> right?
<valorie> Pacific time
<valorie> I live south of Seattle, Washington USA
<valorie> you?
<DarkwingDuck> San Diego
<valorie> for instance, our Amarok Handbook is being created on Userbase
<valorie> then being translated, and finally being put into Docbook
<valorie> I believe they want to become the preferred work method
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm.
<valorie> in that way, docs are available on the web and in the apps
<valorie> identically
<valorie> mostly
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<valorie> that doesn't necessarily help with Kubuntu-specific stuff
<valorie> but how much of that do we have?
<DarkwingDuck> :) We dont go too far into apps
<DarkwingDuck> mostly sys docs
<valorie> ok, so KDE does the apps
<DarkwingDuck> yes
<valorie> and we (on the sites) focus on use
<DarkwingDuck> and within the khelpcenter
<valorie> k, I'm just trying to scout around and figure out how everything is organized
<valorie> khelpcenter is within the apps, correct?
<DarkwingDuck> Im slowly organizing everything
<DarkwingDuck> Alt F2 > help
<DarkwingDuck> Everything under Kubuntu Documentation
<DarkwingDuck> we hold everything in a BZR branch
<DarkwingDuck> lp:kubuntu-docs
<valorie> I understand I'm going to have to learn some BZR
<valorie> ::sigh::
<valorie> lol
<DarkwingDuck> a bit :)
<valorie> hoping my small git experience helps, instead of confuses
<DarkwingDuck> i was svn n picked up bzr in an hour
<DarkwingDuck> myself, jjesse and nixternal have commit access
<apachelogger> +&lt;/style&gt;&lt;/head&gt;&lt;body style=&quot; font-family:'Ubuntu'; font-size:9pt; font-weight:400; font-style:normal;&quot;&gt;
<apachelogger> +&lt;p style=&quot; margin-top:0px; margin-bottom:0px; margin-left:0px; margin-right:0px; -qt-block-indent:0; text-indent:0px;&quot;&gt;&lt;span style=&quot; font-family:'Sans Serif';&quot;&gt;Really in need of a UI wizard! =P&lt;/span&gt;&lt;/p&gt;&lt;/body&gt;&lt;/html&gt;</string>
<apachelogger> srsly
 * DarkwingDuck thwaps apachelogger
<apachelogger> why does the ubuntu font come after you and eat your puppies
<DarkwingDuck> lol
 * apachelogger is pissed and switches to bad music
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you at uds?
<DarkwingDuck> will you rather
<apachelogger> I shall annoy everyone at uds so hard that they will pay me to join opensuse, for opensuse does not have a stupid font that creeps up in your ui files
<valorie> that is some horrible html "styling" apachelogger
<apachelogger> how is ubuntu a font family anyway
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> valorie: tell that to Qt
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: nixternal stepped down, jjesse will be limited in helping he said so i kinda inharited everything... glad i have more help
<apachelogger> why people use qt designer is a mystery to me
<valorie> sec
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: dont hold back... tell us what you really think
<apachelogger> especially if they evidently have no idea of what is going on under the hood - hence the missing layouts in the pam-face-authentication stuff
 * apachelogger takes his keyboard and throws it after uninformed programmers
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> And, i have class in the morning. goodnight. valorie, looking forward to working with you.
<apachelogger> nini DarkwingDuck
<apachelogger> oh
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you will be at uds?
<apachelogger> that reminds me, I have algorithms magic in like 30 minutes
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: yes
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: see you there
<valorie> nixternal stepped down?
<valorie> sad
<DarkwingDuck> aye, he taught me most of what i know
<valorie> but he'll be around enough to ask questions of?
<valorie> I'm not afraid to ask and appear stupid
<valorie> since sometimes I am
<valorie> lol
<DarkwingDuck> I have his number. but ive been doing a couple years now :)
<valorie> OK, well at UDS, I guess we will have a chance to do a review of what needs doing
<valorie> prioritize, etc.
<valorie> seems like maybe we need to recruit a few more people?
<DarkwingDuck> thats part of the plan
<apachelogger> brrr
 * apachelogger is looking forward to florida temperatures
<apachelogger> flipping cold here
<valorie> getting cold here too
<valorie> was sunny, but brrrr
<valorie> well folks, I'm running out of steam
<valorie> niters
<Mamarok> pavucontrol lacks icons when installed in Kubuntu. Does that mean I have to install Gnome icons as well?
<davmor2> Mamarok: Some items won't show up until a reboot has been performed,  Failing that try running it from the CLI or from Alt-F2 to see if it has been install correctly
<debfx> I wonder why qtcreator fails to build on arm with: libqtwebkit-dev : Depends: libqtwebkit4 (= 2.0.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Mamarok> a reboot? You are kidding, this is linux after all
<Mamarok> I did start it from krunner
<al> debfx: maybe because qt4-dev-tools and libqtwebkit-dev depend on conflicting versions of libqtwebkit4?
<al> (just guessing)
<debfx> al: no, qt4-dev-tools : Depends: libqtwebkit4 (>= 2.0~week31)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> that pam-face-authentication gui is in need of design
<apachelogger> ...and I dont mean the artworky design
<apachelogger> also their wizard is made out of annoyance
<jussi> apachelogger: let me know when you are done..
<jussi> apachelogger: oh and btw, where is my memenu!! ? :F
<apachelogger> youmenu
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> they are discussion wemenu I heared ^^
<apachelogger> that is like the nearby-foo plasmoid just more integrated
<apachelogger> and called menu
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> ok, lets hope its cool
<apachelogger> jussi: certainly not as cool as leaning over to my cam to get apt-get kicking ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: true
 * apachelogger is a terrible bug reporter
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187144 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Speed up the construction of the main Worker class by one blank QVariantMap construction. We always initialize it before use, so we don't need to construct it in the class initializer.
<apachelogger> inkscape is broken \o/
<apachelogger> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Gtk::IconThemeError'
<apachelogger> theme errors are certainly most fatal
<ximion_> apachelogger: see bug #651678 - very annoying
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651678 in Inkscape "anjuta crashes with assertion failure on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651678
<apachelogger> http://www.moby.com/journal/2010-10-17/heres-where-i-spend-my-days-it-looks-nas.html
<apachelogger> ehehehe
<shadeslayer> kewl site btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im not getting a new phone ... infact .. i dont have a phone now :'(
<shadeslayer> time to run to knut i suppose :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: coming to the pizza+movie thing?
<apachelogger> what pizza+movie thing?
<debfx> knut the polar bear?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/242/detail/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also about phones, thiago surely could get some n900 :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we should poke him hard then :P
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> ahm
<apachelogger> xls == excel, no?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> also ... pdf .. 
<apachelogger> well, nothing wrong with pdf
<apachelogger> but xls
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> fdf!!!
<shadeslayer> debfx: knut.. the awesome guy who gives away N900's :P
 * apachelogger should drop one of those "please do not send me office files" replies just of the lolz of it
<shadeslayer> heh...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: he is also awesome for other reasons :P
<apachelogger> like dancing the electonic boogie
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, but giving away N900's tops the list
<apachelogger> nah, electro boogie does :P
<shadeslayer> never seen him dance :)
<apachelogger> ask the youtubez
<shadeslayer> too many polar bear results :P
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzXtRtH8OBI
<shadeslayer> i think i saw that on CNN sometime ago
<debfx> how can I convince bzr-buildpackage to build my uncommitted package? :(
<shadeslayer> debfx: erm.. you can commit and then uncommit if theres a issue, as long as you dont bzr push
<apachelogger> by impl0ment0ring the true idea of bzr driven development
<apachelogger> branch branch branch
<debfx> shadeslayer: I could but I don't want to
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok.. i agree, electronic boogie tops the list
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> about the pizza movie and free love thing
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> from a community building POV we should attend, of course I would rather have the whole kubuntu crew attend, so we probably should consider this at large
<apachelogger> also, I think monday is the day valorie and I are going to the MGMT gig :P
<shadeslayer> MGMT ?
<apachelogger> youtubez
<shadeslayer> ooohh rock
<apachelogger> youtubez is the new lord google
<apachelogger> disturbing video take 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI&ob=av2n ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: This video contains content from Vevo, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.  << lulz
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> clearly too disturbing for india
 * apachelogger wished the same for austria
<apachelogger> it is is sorta like amnesia - the dark decent as a music video
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> I still did not finish amnesia
 * apachelogger can only play like 30 minutes at a time before running danger of passing out
<shadeslayer> comments on bug 565376 welcome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565376 in desktopcouch "bughugger does not work in kubuntu lucid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565376
<apachelogger> desktopcouch
<apachelogger> surely that thing still does not support kwallet :P
<shadeslayer> yes .. 
<shadeslayer> dont think so :P
<apachelogger> also I am not entirely sure I patched it to 
<sheytan_> Quintasan hey dude. What about the PN logo. Do you want it still? :D
 * apachelogger points sheytan_ towards a presentation template :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: id say yes :)
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> what do you people think about porting the you bun too one to kubuntu blue&logo?
 * sheytan_ is proud to announce that the Join Us page is now complete redesigned and waits for development :D
<sheytan_> apachelogger is there a how to to create that template?
<sheytan_> i mean, how do i put stuff to one file
<apachelogger> via the master slide
<shadeslayer> hmm... i should one of my pending assignments ... 
<apachelogger> sheytan_: http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/talks/Ubuntu%20in%2050%20minutes.odp if you can make me such a background I can put together the template
 * apachelogger is not entirely sure if the style fits kubuntu though....
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy!
<shadeslayer> hmm... for some reason i dont have pinentry update
<shadeslayer> and im on the main mirror
<shadeslayer> Published 18 hours ago ... -.-
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> W: pam-face-authentication: non-standard-dir-in-usr usr/kde/
<apachelogger> W: pam-face-authentication: file-in-unusual-dir usr/kde/4/bin/xwindowFaceAuth
<apachelogger> E: pam-face-authentication: file-directly-in-usr-share usr/share/haarcascade.xml
<apachelogger> E: pam-face-authentication: file-directly-in-usr-share usr/share/haarcascade_eye.xml
<apachelogger> E: pam-face-authentication: file-directly-in-usr-share usr/share/haarcascade_eye_tree_eyeglasses.xml
<apachelogger> E: pam-face-authentication: file-directly-in-usr-share usr/share/haarcascade_nose.xml
<apachelogger> at times I wonder
<apachelogger> I REALLY DO
<apachelogger> do developers actually think before doing thing
<apachelogger> s
<nixternal> apachelogger: haha, knut is god!
<apachelogger> fullack
<sheytan_> apachelogger http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6811/basej.jpg
<apachelogger> sheytan: png would be better?
<sheytan> apachelogger this is only a demo :D
<sheytan> sure, just a sec :D
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> me likes the demo
<apachelogger> sheytan: need a different dimension too
<apachelogger> something like 11 inch to 8 inch
<sheytan> apachelogger give me few minutes, todo list is endless :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What release are you running?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: maverick!
<apachelogger> 11.02" by 8.27"
<ScottK> Not published then.
<ScottK> It needs review by the SRU team.
<apachelogger> sheytan: ^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you can't wait, it's in my PPA.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nah.. i have a local deb here ... but what i dont understand is... if its published, is it stuck in SRU queue?
<shadeslayer> or rather the upload queue
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not stuck.  Waiting for review.
<shadeslayer> ohk
<ScottK> A member of ubuntu-sru reviews the diff for every SRU before approving it.
<shadeslayer> i thought you just upload it in proposed and your done :)
<sheytan> apachelogger 300ppi?
<apachelogger> what are ppi?
<sheytan> apachelogger pixels per inch ;)
 * apachelogger only knows dpi
<apachelogger> and there I would go for 600+
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot71.png
<sheytan> apachelogger dpi is the same as ppi i thin k
<sheytan> apachelogger: from wiki " Some digital file formats record a DPI value, or more commonly a PPI (pixels per inch) value, which is to be used when printing the image"
 * apachelogger only knows DPI
<apachelogger> so much for common :P
<apachelogger> surely some artist wrote that article
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You're done, but the SRU team is not.
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> sheytan: btw, I doubt the subtle surface of the header will be visible on most projectors
<sheytan> apachelogger yeah, that's why i put there a light gradient ;)
<apachelogger> still not sure it would be noticable
<apachelogger> most projectors out there are utter crap
<sheytan> apachelogger, don't worry :D
 * apachelogger is too old to not worry :P
<apachelogger> with regards to bug 655646 I am wondering if the indicator plugin will turn on the tray icon if no indicator is around...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 655646 in kopete (Ubuntu) "Kopete's icon not shown in system tray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655646
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we think we could just copy moby's site and use it for kubuntu? ^^
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure you have to turn it back on yourself.
<ScottK> It's not a bug in any case.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it GPLv* licensed? :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO it is an upgrade issue
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah you can turn it on
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's the upgrade issue?
<apachelogger> upon upgrade we should make sure the indicator is active, and if not add it
<apachelogger> ScottK: that now kopete will close on close whereas before it did not and with indicator it does not either
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does dh have a --with qt option?
<ScottK> If we're going to take the systray icon away, I agree.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, why?
<apachelogger> what for?
<shadeslayer> just wondering
<apachelogger> dh will figure out the build system itself
<shadeslayer> and what if the pro file is in src/
<apachelogger> the only reason we have with kde is because debian likes to do fancy stuff :P
<shadeslayer> and not in top level of source
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just override auto_dh_configure
<apachelogger> or what the target is called
<apachelogger> man dh
<apachelogger> invoke qmake manually
<shadeslayer> right it wont pick that itself right?
<apachelogger> also I think you can pass arguments directly to dh
<apachelogger> though I think for qmake you need to cd into the dir to make it work, so...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno, maybe, I wouldnt count on it
<ScottK> dpkg-buildpackage -S for boost finishes on my laptop or heat death of the univerise: Which comes first?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: id say heat death
<shadeslayer> unless you cool it somehow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so no to pizza+movie thing?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Heat death of the Universe is something different.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on a) whether valorie is getting MGMT tickets and b) whether the rest of the crew is interested
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ask rest of the crew then?
<apachelogger> aye
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3365/base2x.jpg
<shadeslayer> what are those ugly splotches
<shadeslayer> looks like ubuntu's just-before-release-wallpaper-fiasco
<sheytan> shadeslayer these are extra for those who don't like them :D
<sheytan> i knew someone will not :D
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot72.png
<neversfelde> sheytan: hi, you are working on our website?
<apachelogger> sheytan: now I wonder if the background gear would be visible on bad projectors :)
<sheytan> neversfelde yep, but the main dev is some kind of busy  and thhe development stops now. but we already have some work done :)
<shadeslayer> ok cya guys
<sheytan> apachelogger it should, but if not, they'll think there's nothing there :D
<apachelogger> which is also bad :P
<apachelogger> hence I think the canonical design team added the dots
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you were talking about data loss in rekonq yesterday, what happened?
<sheytan> apachelogger well, not that bad :D
<neversfelde> sheytan: all links for local language support are broken
<apachelogger> though IMHO the dots disturb
<neversfelde> http://www.kubuntu.org/community
<apachelogger> sheytan: well, not awesome either ;)
<shadeslayer> splotches! theyre called splotches! :>
<neversfelde> sheytan: I cannot report a bug, because I have no access to launchpad
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it did the crashy
<shadeslayer> did it not ask to restore stuff?
<sheytan> neversfelde i didn't work on the current page. I'm working on a whole new project from top to bottom :)
<neversfelde> sheytan: ah ok
<neversfelde> we will change the default design again?
<sheytan> apachelogger so, should i make he logo more visable/ :D
<shadeslayer> i have such a full time table :(
<sheytan> neversfelde i think yes
<apachelogger> sheytan: no
<apachelogger> sheytan: come up with something else :P
<apachelogger> dots for example :P
<neversfelde> we probably should not do this so often :)
<sheytan> apachelogger dots sucks :D
<apachelogger> fullack
 * apachelogger slaps apachelogger for dotting around
<apachelogger> ......
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<apachelogger> :P
<sheytan> neversfelde this one isn't that cool, is it? :P Our new will have manuals, videos, lots of information and cool screenshots. See my blog for some shots ;)
<neversfelde> sheytan: so I have to talk to ofirk about these links?
<sheytan> yes
<shadeslayer> bye
<neversfelde> sheytan: k, I like our page, but if it is better, I am looking forward :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: seriously though, I think we need something... how about an alternative version without the background gear and instead a bottom border thingy (like with the header)
<apachelogger> should one deem it necessary one can easily switch and fancy head and bottom certainly make for a good visual balance too
<sheytan> apachelogger lets try
<sheytan> neversfelde http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/08/nowosci-z-poligonu-strona-domowa.html  http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/09/wiesci-z-prac-nad-strona-kubuntu.html
 * apachelogger thinks sheytan really should blog in the english :P
<apachelogger> ...I sort of feel forced to learn polish...
 * sheytan thinks about new blog in english but learning polish isn't that hard :D Me knows german :D
<apachelogger> well, I do not blog in german either, do I :P
<apachelogger> the occasional german or french microblog post aside ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger i meant when i can learn german you can learn polish :D
<apachelogger> sure, but just to read a blog... seems a bit of a strange rationale :P
<sheytan> apachelogger you're not limited to the blog :D
<apachelogger> right, I could do a talk in front of the UN in polish :D
<neversfelde> sheytan: not enough free traffic to view the internet :)
<apachelogger> not sure they would let me though
<sheytan> apachelogger what's UN? :D
<apachelogger> united nations
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> bug 662824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 662824 in amarok (Ubuntu) "amarok's UI doesn't start and process uses 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662824
<apachelogger> the amarok is the broken
<sheytan> doesn't happen to me ;D
<sheytan> i mean Works For Me (TM) :D
<apachelogger> I dont use it(tm)
<apachelogger> banshee ftw o/ o/ o/
<sheytan> aahahah :D
<sheytan> win :D
<sheytan> but well, me doesn't like gtk stuff in a qt environment ;D
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/7671/base2t.jpg
<apachelogger> the best thing about banshee is that it is written in the mo-no, which in turn is to-slo
<apachelogger> sheytan: can you please remove the your name here?
<apachelogger> sheytan: makes it hard to demo test it ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger demo :D, now let me send you png
 * sheytan has new idea :D
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> ...those creative people...
<neversfelde> rofl
 * apachelogger skansk with neversfelde meanwhile since Nightrose is MIA
<apachelogger> also that typo is free as in free beer
<apachelogger> feel free to keep it
 * neversfelde hides
<neversfelde> and is in panic
<sheytan> apachelogger 4Gigs of ram isn't enough for me when i'm gimping ;D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gimping
<apachelogger> that sounds dirty
 * apachelogger better leaves
<shadeslayer> ok ... im back
<shadeslayer> no paper to write my assignment on -.-
<sheytan> shadeslayer had bad dreams that he didn't done some stuff :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: heh... the last thing i care about are these assignments :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lets make a browser for meego
<shadeslayer> webkity browser
 * apachelogger has a fear of falling off chairs, hence he preferrs sitting on benches
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am certain there already is one :P
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> where!
<apachelogger> also I am now phonon co-maintainer as per order of markey
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: part of standard distribution?
<apachelogger> almost certainly nokia will not deploy an intartubes enabled device without browser, so there is bound to be one, or at least be one in production
<markey> apachelogger is now a lieutenant of Phonon :)
<apachelogger> uhh, that is a fancy title \o/
<apachelogger> good news everyone
<apachelogger> I am going out to get wasted :P
<sheytan> apachelogger http://www.sendspace.com/file/fd5zdt
<apachelogger> one must celebrate a promotion properly
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, so why does my laptop stop playing sound,  when I am not moving the cursor :)
<apachelogger> likely pulseaudio/audio driver problem
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I removed pulseaudio, same problem, but I did a lot of testing with this system, probably it is time to reinstall it
<neversfelde> so, at least I would do so, if I every will be connected to the internet again
 * sheytan wonders if the upgrade to 11.04 will be the same smooth as to 10.10 :D
 * apachelogger shall make sure that it is not
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot73.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: I think that looks pretty decent
<apachelogger> sheytan: could you also send me a png of the backgrounded version?
<ScottK> apachelogger: You going out to get wasted isn't news.  News is when something unusual happens.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: well, it still can be a problem with the alsa driver
<sheytan> apachelogger what backgrounded you mean, with the logo but without footer?
<apachelogger> aye
<sheytan> sure
<apachelogger> sheytan: no rush though
 * apachelogger is leaving now
<sheytan> apachelogger it's few clicks away ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I see :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: sure, it works with Lucid kernel, but I did not have enough time to have a closer look
<sheytan> apachelogger http://www.sendspace.com/file/rqoir8
<shadeslayer> nooo
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i cant remove qtwebkit :|
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we must supply nightly webkit packages as well.. or is that covered under nightly qt?
<sheytan> shadeslayer is tehre a plan to build kde trunk in next few days for neon?
<shadeslayer> its already built
<shadeslayer> we just need to fiddle out the details and some minor packaging details
<shadeslayer> all the major stuff is done anyways
<Lex79> debfx: are you planning to do kdebase and edu merges?
<sheytan> shadeslayer me wish the ppa :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: launchpad.net/~neon
<shadeslayer> see the ppa  ;)
<debfx> Lex79: yes, i'll push kdebase in a minute
<Lex79> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> no qtwebkit nightly builds
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> atleast they have a code import on lp \o/
<shadeslayer> Lex79: is webkit on in qt4-X11 or as a seprate package?
<Lex79> shadeslayer: in a separate package, qtwebkit-source package
<shadeslayer> ah i was looking in the right place then
<shadeslayer> ah that package is a transitional package
<shadeslayer> libqt4-webkit: transitional package for Qt 4 WebKit module 
<Lex79> yeah
<shadeslayer> why is this :         rm -f imports/QtWebKit/libqmlwebkitplugin.so JavaScriptCore/release/libjscore.a
<shadeslayer> thats a clean rule
<shadeslayer> hmm... suppose it cant hurt for a nightly package .... 
<shadeslayer> i think i might have to kill lp
<ScottK> Get in line.
<shadeslayer> theres a line? i thought everyone is so bloodthirsty we just stab it all together
<ScottK> It's more fun to draw it out.
<shadeslayer> ah 
<al> also it's been open sourced, so patches welco&"#!§NO CARRIER
<shadeslayer> al: theres no patch for lp timing out :P
<al> i'm afraid if you'd track it down there even might be ;)
<ScottK> al: It's open source, but not really free software IMO.
<Riddell> other way around
<ScottK> I don't consider AGPL as truly free since it forces distribution.
<al> regardless of license and policy - nothing with that installation procedure should ever qualify as "free"
<ScottK> So I'm only "free" to modify and use code after I set up an distribution mechanism for it.
<ScottK> That too.
<ScottK> I understand it's getting easier.
<al> you can keep your dns zone now? :>
<al> ok, i even get the part with the internal host names…
<ScottK> No idea.  I just heard that.
<ScottK> Anyone packaging kdepim 4.4.7 when it gets rolled later this week?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill do it probably
<shadeslayer> as well as kdevelop .. but that has to wait till tomorrow
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Good.  I wanted t make sure someone was queued up to look at it.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> hmmm... i caught build queue at a good moment.. its empty right noq
<shadeslayer> we need more builders, amd should sponsor some :P
<shadeslayer> or intel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so i poked around, meego only has chromium and fenneck
<shadeslayer> fennec
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<shadeslayer> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/builders/samarium
<shadeslayer> why does it say ~kubuntu-members/qtwebkit/trunk ..
<shadeslayer> .... possibly because webkit is under ~kubuntu-members
<nixternal> I expect a TODO list in my inbox, msg'd to me, or whatever for nutty :p
<shadeslayer> nixternal: natty :P
<shadeslayer> nutty narwhal ... lol
 * shadeslayer puts World Domination at top of TODO
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<rbelem> I got the visa! \o/
<jussi> congrats rbelem!!
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> that was hard!
<jussi> peoples, whoever is responsible for this netbook edition....
<jussi> should be congratulated! very useable and very very good!!
<apachelogger> hullos
<jussi> hiya apachelogger!!
 * apachelogger sings the pub with no beer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and fennec is no good?
<jussi> btw, anyone know a way I can put something in the netbook panel for quick acess to the menu/desktop area - show desktop doeesnt help...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://maemo.nokia.com/features/maemo-browser/
<apachelogger> jussi: isnt there an activity bar already?
<jussi> apachelogger: activity bar?
<apachelogger> well the thing where you ahve search&launch and page1
<jussi> lol...duh! thanks
<jussi> hehe
<apachelogger> sheytan: maybe a title page background would also be useful?
<sheytan> apachelogger sure, give me few minutes ;)
<ScottK> jussi: I passed that on to the main plasma-netbook developer.  Agateau gets credit for the app menu stuff.
<ScottK> That helps a lot.
<jussi> ScottK: excellent!
<jussi> ScottK: I do have one little complaint, when clicking on the activity bar, it changes straight away, so I have to click again to get back from page one - I just want it to show me search and launch...
<ScottK> Then click on that part of the activity bar, right?
<ScottK> I usually click on the app control widget in the panel to get present windows and click on the one I want.
<jussi> yes, I click on the search and launch and it slides over to the page one...
<jussi> although it doesnt happen everytime... its a bit strange
<sheytan> apachelogger ready? :D
<apachelogger> Always ^^
 * ScottK doesn't ask "for what".
<sheytan> ScottK Don't ask :D
 * apachelogger thinks that is a good idea
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/338/startpage.jpg
<apachelogger> fancy
 * apachelogger tries
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you think one should place font on that?
<sheytan> apachelogger on what?
<apachelogger> on the background ^^
<sheytan> Yeah, why not
<apachelogger> sheytan: what color would you use for that?
 * apachelogger thinks something greyish maybe
<sheytan> white, only white here :D
<sheytan> gray + blue != goodness :D
<sheytan> i mean, not in this case :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> not suited for large amounts of text
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot74.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot75.png
<apachelogger> I do not think text fits there at all
<apachelogger> sheytan: maybe removing the gear would help?
<sheytan> apachelogger first you shouldn't put that much text into a presentation. And if you have to, like in this case you quote someone, use smaller font :)
<sheytan> And i'll try  to remove the gear
<apachelogger> people *will* use loads of text :P
<apachelogger> they always do
<sheytan> apachelogger they shouldn't
<sheytan> if you put the same thing you will say into a presentation, it is useless
<apachelogger> they also shouldn't use deprecated software, yet there are quite a few of them using gnome...
<sheytan> anyway, make the font smaller :D
<apachelogger> well, it wouldn't help the issue of the gear disturbing :P
<sheytan> apachelogger this one will http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/338/startpage.jpg
<apachelogger> better
<apachelogger> though
 * apachelogger still doesnt quite like how it looks
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot76.png
<sheytan> apachelogger why not? :P
<apachelogger> not sure
<apachelogger> it just looks a bit odd IMHO
<apachelogger> then again I am not much of  fan of start pages anyway
 * apachelogger would just use the first startpage background as empty page that is on before the talk actually begins, just looking nice, but not having any use
<sheytan> apachelogger i can add stuff there, but simple looks better imho
<sheytan> it's not a wallpaper :D
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> sheytan: just leave it, can you get me a png of both versions?
<sheytan> sure
<apachelogger> I think then the template is pretty much done :D
<sheytan> apachelogger will this be the kubuntu default one? :D
<apachelogger> I shall hope so
<sheytan> Cool :D
<sheytan> Btw, any plans to put libre office instead of open office?
<sheytan> to 11.04
<apachelogger> that is up to ubuntu
<sheytan> they will replace it
<sheytan> apachelogger if you decide, use that one without a gear :D
<apachelogger> we will just provide both ;)
<apachelogger> recommend the one without gear for pages with text, and the one with for text-less use
<sheytan> sounds good
<apachelogger> file:///home/me/Kubuntu.pdf
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/Timelord/Kubuntu.pdf
<sheytan> apachelogger http://www.sendspace.com/file/7h9qyi
<sheytan> apachelogger http://www.sendspace.com/file/j5yevp
<sheytan> brb
<apachelogger> sheytan: thanks
<sheytan> apachelogger share the template when you make it ;D
<sheytan> and you're welcome ;)
<apachelogger> opinions on the example pdf?
<sheytan> apachelogger for pdf, the top and bottom parts should be 2 different files.
<sheytan> but, well, looks nice :D
<apachelogger> yeah, just showcasing all options
<sheytan> looks good :D
<sheytan> kI'm kGoing kTo kSleep. kBy kGuys :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe I should have compressed them pngs, the otp is 11 MiB ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> the png is rather largely exported
<apachelogger> anyone still around?
<apachelogger> well, then I shall go to bed ^^
<apachelogger> o/
<Sput> I'm still here, apachelogger!
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-19
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187359 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/TODO TODO++
<muesli> hey guys, i'm getting this error, trying to run kdevelop (kubuntu-ppa packages): /usr/bin/kdevelop.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libkdevplatforminterfaces.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<muesli> googling suggests it's fixed and there's a new package out, yet my system's up-to-date
<apachelogger> muesli: are you on 10.10?
<muesli> apachelogger: yeds
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> muesli: kdevelop 4.0.80?
<muesli> Version: 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu2                                                                               
<muesli> am i missing something?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> muesli: that version ought to come from the official repos
<apachelogger> !info kdevelop maverick
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1049 kB, installed size 4180 kB
<muesli> weird
<apachelogger> muesli: can you please run `apt-cache policy kdevelop` and paste the output
<muesli> http://pastebin.ca/1966635
<muesli> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main && deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu maverick main
<apachelogger> looks like you do not have a PPA version but the maverick version
<muesli> the repos i use seem fine tho, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<muesli> http://pastebin.ca/1966638
<apachelogger> !find libkdevplatforminterfaces.so.1
<ubottu> File libkdevplatforminterfaces.so.1 found in kdevplatform-dbg, kdevplatform1-libs
<muesli> that's the other annoyance i experience
<apachelogger> muesli: is kdevplatform1-libs installed?
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> you seem to have a buggy scribble package too ^^
<muesli> ii  kdevplatform1-libs                              1.0.82-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1                     shared libraries for the KDevelop platform
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> now there is something fishy
<apachelogger> muesli: see, that libs package is coming from lucid, yet your kdevelop is from maverick
<muesli> oh
<muesli> wtf
<muesli> i see
<apachelogger> muesli: try sudo apt-get install kdevplatform1-libs=1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<muesli> yeah, that'll work
<muesli> how can i get rid of any old lucid references?
<muesli> same for libsublime
<muesli> weird
<muesli> it's a bit weird that the lucid versions have the greater version number
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> muesli: well you apparently installed them from beta-backports I suppose
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> in /etc/apt/preferences
<apachelogger> Package: *
<apachelogger> Pin: release a=maverick
<apachelogger> Pin-Priority: 900
<apachelogger> EOF
<apachelogger> or so I think out of the top of my head ^^
<muesli> heh, no preferences file in there yet, i'll go ahead an create one
<muesli> or a separate one in preferences.d
<apachelogger> muesli: that should pin all packages to a maverick version, running dist-upgrade after that should up-down-tograde
<apachelogger> so you should remove the pinning again after you ran dist-upgrade or the ugprade to 11.04 will likely fail ^^
<muesli> ok, seems those were the only two packages
<muesli> or at least it doesn't want to update anything else
<muesli> a clue what's wrong with the scribble package?
<apachelogger> yeah, whoever packaged it had no clue what he did :P
<apachelogger> or it is like super old
<muesli> :)
<muesli> heh
<apachelogger> muesli: is it official?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> muesli: seems to be that it is incredibly old
<valorie> apachelogger: http://goo.gl/maps/jN1K
<valorie> if we want to go to mgmt
<valorie> would sort of suck to miss the pizza party though
<apachelogger> pizza party sounds like a perfectly boring geek thing though :P
<valorie> we could go to pizza for a half-hour and then take off
<valorie> being late to a show is not a big deal
<valorie> you just miss the standing around waiting for the band to set up
<apachelogger> ^^
<valorie> because they never do until they are supposed to go on!
<valorie> drives me nuts
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> well, I am not a very deciding person, so I live it all up to you to make one :P
<apachelogger> s/live/leave
<valorie> let's decide Sunday then
<valorie> our tickets would be at will call anyway
<valorie> ok?
 * apachelogger only arrives at 2000 on sunday
<valorie> maybe more people will speak up who want to go also
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> gotta go
<apachelogger> omg
<jussi> valorie: when are you planning to go to this place?
<valorie> Monday night is the MGMT show
<valorie> http://www.thesocial.org/details/?tfly_event_id=12745
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aroundz?
<markey> dear Kubuntu folks, I've got a question
<shadeslayer> markey: shoot
 * shadeslayer runs in other direction
<markey> as you might have heard (or not), the Amarok project is currently having a fundraiser, "Roktober"
<markey> https://identi.ca/notice/56688825
<markey> oops
<markey> wrong URL
<markey> http://amarok.kde.org/en/roktober/2010
<markey> this ^
<markey> and, in these times, it is very hard to drum up donations
<markey> so we try to do as much PR as possible
<markey> is there a way that we could somehow reach Kubuntu users?
<markey> as Amarok is the default music player in Kubuntu...
<markey> I think it could be a good audience
<shadeslayer> markey: poke #kubuntu-offtopic perhaps? 
<markey> is that channel any good, or more irrelevant? I mean, all the decision makers are here
<markey> Riddell, etc
 * shadeslayer can only donate in terms of patches :(
<markey> no, I don't mean to drum up donations from Kubuntu devs :)
<persia> markey, What kind of way would you want to reach them?
<markey> you misunderstood me
<markey> we just want to ask if we could somehow do some PR for reaching Kubuntu users
<markey> persia: that's a good question
<markey> I'm not sure
<markey> a small news article on kubuntu.org?
<markey> or something
<markey> brb
<persia> Kubuntu has some promotional channels, but I suspect you'll get a lot better response to your question if you can come up with some specific things you'd like to have happen (and content for them), rather than an open-ended statement.
 * persia has no idea if such proposals would be accepted
<markey> persia: well, we've already done the usual: dot.kde.org, blogs, Identi.ca
<markey> but that might not reach Kubuntu users well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i see no webkittyness on that link
<markey> it reaches devs more
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why would you?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i said we need a webkit browser!!!
<shadeslayer> gecko is slow ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the maemo thing gecko?
<shadeslayer> anyways, need some help on a small isue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its firefox ... "based on the mozilla platform"
<apachelogger> markey: in theory, if say amarok did a release and say we were to publish packages for that release and in consequence have a news on the kubuntu.org site, it is very likely that it would mention roktober ... ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://projects.kde.org/projects/rekonq/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/iconmanager.cpp#L106
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, that is bound to change once qtwebkit is ready
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok in the link i pointed you, can you explain what that foo does?
<shadeslayer> and how do i return favicons for about:
<apachelogger> once I found rekonq
<apachelogger> since it does not popup or blink or anything
<markey> apachelogger: well, we have just released 2.3.2
<markey> next release is 2.4
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, it provides an icon
<markey> planned for Kubuntu-Next
<markey> early 2011
<markey> but that is too late for the fundraiser 
<apachelogger> well, better wait for Riddell then, I would also be in favor of just putting up a news about it
<shadeslayer> i think i need a special case for about:foo urls, but how do i set the favicon for those :S
<apachelogger> hardcode?
<shadeslayer> but ... but .. what do i return? how do i set the custom icons?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> it worked at some point of time
<apachelogger> well yeah, see function above
<apachelogger> something surely must have changed architecture wise
<apachelogger> sheytan_: can you get me smaller versions of the start page images?
<sheytan> apachelogger smaller means?
<apachelogger> the ones from yesterday where >3000 pixels or so ... coming to some 4 MiB
<sheytan> you wanted in hi dpi res ;P
<apachelogger> yeah, but the others where not that big :P
<sheytan> because they propably were jpgs :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> eitherway 11 MiB for a template is too large ^^
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/Timelord/Design/
<sheytan> let me make the best jpegs quality i can do ;)
<apachelogger> sheytan: no, just use lower res png
<sheytan> apachelogger i can't scale it now
<apachelogger> but jpeg is lossy
<sheytan> if you can, you can make it look good, too ;)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> jpeg is lossy
<apachelogger> that is like saying you can make an mp3 sound good :P
<apachelogger> you CANNOT
<sheytan> well, no one notices the difference :P
<sheytan> and well, not on a projector ;P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> openoffice scales it anyway
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> so
<sheytan> and what about svg?
<sheytan> does ooo scales it too?
<apachelogger> yes
<sheytan> or will it convert it to raster
<apachelogger> well, in order to display it it will "convert" it to raster
<sheytan> so my job is done here ;)
<sheytan> i mean, you take the jpg
<apachelogger> I shall not use jpg :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<sheytan> but really, no one notices it
<sheytan> even when someone will not look closer, you can't notice it on  the monitor ;P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Kubuntu Natty Kontact and Qt patch review at same time, think you can shift them around?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new kdevelop goes into updates right?
<ulysses> !find kmail.mo
<ubottu> File kmail.mo found in language-pack-kde-af-base, language-pack-kde-ar-base, language-pack-kde-ast-base, language-pack-kde-az-base, language-pack-kde-be-base, language-pack-kde-bg-base, language-pack-kde-bn-base, language-pack-kde-br-base, language-pack-kde-bs-base, language-pack-kde-ca-base (and 66 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kmail.mo&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They can be shifted.  I wouldn't worry about it too much.  
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok, ill upload to beta to be sure, then we can move them to updates
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I was answering your UDS scheduling question.
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh btw theres a small confusion in the mail marianna sent us .. it says the shuttle service is paid for, and then goes onto to tell us the fare
<ScottK> If it's not paid for, it's reimbursable.
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you subscribe to the specs you're interested in, that will (I believe) encourage the scheduling system to spread them out.
<shadeslayer> already registered for both :)
<shadeslayer> ill double check
<shadeslayer> ah .. im not registered for qt one :(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: whats Gifting? :P
<ScottK> You're guess is as good as mine.
<shadeslayer> so the guy who gives the session is the Engineering Director @ Canonical
<ScottK> He is.
<shadeslayer> we should do something like http://www.edubuntu.org/vmmanager
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ amazing stuff
<apachelogger> sure, get a server
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are hereby promoted to personal schedule assitant of phonon's lieutenant
<apachelogger> meaning you are in charge of making sure I am registered for sessions that I want to be registered for
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: congrats
 * shadeslayer registers apachelogger for all of them
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> does that mean youll teach me during your free hours? :P
<apachelogger> free hours?
<apachelogger> what free hours now?
<shadeslayer> like.. when your free
<shadeslayer> during UDS
 * apachelogger needs to get a likeback release cracking, also fix0r up the pam-face-auth, also new phonon-vlc is coming up, also on the matter of phonon-vlc the graphicsitem magic still needs internals fixed up, also new release of kcm-qqt-graphicssystem is pending, also ...
<apachelogger> kcm-hosts is waiting too
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
 * apachelogger upgrades his you bun too
<shadeslayer> to natty? 0_o
<apachelogger> upgrade failed, system broken
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger zsyncs 
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> kpresenter now works more reliable with odf than ooo
<apachelogger> splendid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: beta packages?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> or maybe kpresenter just does not do otp to begin with
 * shadeslayer doesnt see any speedups using raster in KDE
<apachelogger> talking about speed
<apachelogger> is it just me or does ooo feel sluggish
<shadeslayer> you just noticed?
<shadeslayer> ooo is sluggish always... i just use google docs 
 * apachelogger uses vim
<apachelogger> now if ooo's KDE integration was not seriously scary I would look into this
<apachelogger> also I do not really know where to look
<apachelogger> IIRC we have that stuff in patches *Shrug*
 * ScottK thought that with his godlike developer powers, apachelogger was afraid of nothing?
<apachelogger> I am very much afraid of scary code
<apachelogger> I rather enjoy a good presentation template
<ScottK> Maybe you should de-scarify it.
<apachelogger> like the new Kubuntu one ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: impossible, ooo's code base is scary by design
<apachelogger> the folder names alone
<apachelogger> it remains a mystery who thought that slx and abw are good dir names
<ScottK> Right, but we're switching to LibreOffice, so it should all be magically wonderful without Oracle's evil influence.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> oracle is at fault :P
<apachelogger> on that note, libreoffice is like openoffice with crapy logo :P
<ScottK> I'm guessing we'll have more source and less patch, but not much else will change.
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> fregl: poke
<fregl> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> fregl: hi, could you join #rekonq?
<debfx> aha, qtwebkit is not installable on arm because phonon ftbfs
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2010/10/19/exporting-qml-from-photoshop-and-gimp/
<shadeslayer> the future is now
<nixternal> holy hell that is bad ass
<shadeslayer> oh yeah
<ScottK> NCommander: Could we get some help with what to do about phonon on armel?  We're sort of stuck until that's resolved.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, I am so ahead of you :P
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the media player experiment I did some time ago with sheytan...
<apachelogger> created in gimp, exported to qml, refined by me :P
<shadeslayer> that was all via gimp?
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> see this is why you will be teaching me :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: did you export those pngs via gimp?
<apachelogger> cause the compression seems sort of crappy
 * apachelogger just turned a 4.8 MiB png into a 1.5 one
<shadeslayer> hmm.. maybe we can write rekonq's home page in QML awesomeness
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> unsuited use case?
<apachelogger> is unsuited even a word?
<apachelogger> sounds kinda wrong
<shadeslayer> why? :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: web browser??!!?! :P
<sheytan> apachelogger you mean the video player?
<nixternal> that is a word apachelogger
<shadeslayer> so? yours is a video player
<apachelogger> also, QML != stuff that does scale in size
<apachelogger> nixternal: cool, thx
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but the controls are fixed
<apachelogger> sheytan: aye
<nixternal> at least we use it in poker, but typically use 'offsuit' instead :)
<sheytan> apachelogger all created with gimp and exported, too
<apachelogger> Biometrics Model not Generated for the User.
<apachelogger> Giving Up Face Authentication. Try Again=(.
<apachelogger> goodness
 * sheytan thinks user account config should be more user friendly
<apachelogger> you know, if that were some kind of title I would love the capitals, but oh boy
<apachelogger> ...in a message...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh, app crashes -> no konqi
<shadeslayer> rather, no Dr. konqi
<apachelogger> app crash?
<shadeslayer> yus, like choqok or rekonq or anything
<apachelogger> maybe apport is on?
<shadeslayer> no apport window as well
<shadeslayer> but how do i check?
<apachelogger> /etc/default/apport
<shadeslayer> nope, disabled there as well
<shadeslayer> possible bug 663367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 663367 in kubuntu-debug-installer (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-debug-installer crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_dispatch()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663367
<shadeslayer> well.. no 
<shadeslayer> thats in debug installer :/
<shadeslayer> meh.. *shrug* .. need to sleep
<shadeslayer> cya
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187519 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Populate PackagePrivate's Group set directly, instead of populating a temporary
<CIA-116> set, and then iterating through each value of that set and adding it to
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187521 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp comments++
<apachelogger> hello hello
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187522 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Add a new setUndoRedoCacheSize() function to QApt::Backend. This allows
<CIA-116> applications to customize the undo/redo stack size, allowing them to increase it
<apachelogger> can someone please try http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/Timelord/Design/
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187525 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add a saveInstalledSelectionsList() function to QApt::Backend that exports a list of all installed packages to the given path. This list can be ready by readSelections() or by the Synaptic Package Manager.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: what in particular?
<apachelogger> evyerthing :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: okular asks me for showing it in presentation mode :)
<apachelogger> well, of course, it is a presentation :P
<neversfelde> so it works
<apachelogger> actually I was more thinking about testing the otp :P
<neversfelde> 1 MB :(
<neversfelde> ok, I'll do 
<neversfelde> apachelogger: that's a template?
<apachelogger> yes
 * neversfelde should really not test anything without knowing what it is about :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I like it
<apachelogger> cool
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187526 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp USe a common function for writing our selection files in saveSelections and saveInstalledPackagesList, code duplication--
<neversfelde> well, it is decent and blue
<neversfelde> so it is like Kubuntu should be 
<neversfelde> and often is :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: think it is ready for publish?
<sheytan> apachelogger as a slide bg add the one with a gray footer
<sheytan> is better imho :D
<sheytan> brb
<apachelogger> they are all there :P
<claydoh> markey: Could also have some sort of announcement/post in http://kubuntuforums.netforums/index.php?board=24.0 this would reach a number of Kubuntu users
 * claydoh plans to get organized and timely kubuntu-related announcements into the forums this cycle.
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> sheytan: pingy
<sheytan> apachelogger oh, in the pdf
<sheytan> i meant a otp with that one ;P
<apachelogger> they are all in the otp
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot78.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: can you make me a banner sort of thingy for a blog post - like http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot77.png here just good looking
<sheytan> apachelogger kpresenter shows me only the start page and one slide
<apachelogger> 940x198
<sheytan> apachelogger sure, but blue for top and gray for fotter, right?
<apachelogger> claydoh: what do you think of the text at http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot77.png ? ;)
<apachelogger> sheytan: well, I only need a banner that is somehow related
<apachelogger> sheytan: each blog post can have a different banner on my blog :P
<apachelogger> hence it makes sense to have something fancy looking at the top that is related to the what the blog post is about
<apachelogger> sheytan: in kpresenter I think you can only switch via format -> master slide
<apachelogger> or some such
<claydoh> apachelogger: change "master slides. Two bla bla" to master slides: two bla bla"
<claydoh> otherwise perfection imo
<apachelogger> sweet, thanks
 * claydoh regrets not continuing his learning of other languages, and is constantly amazed at how well many people do so well with their second and third languages
<claydoh> that was a poorly written sentence lol
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/8006/headergx.png
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot79.png
<apachelogger> splendid
<apachelogger> sheytan: cheers
<sheytan> apachelogger mayne put something on  the left side? lie y our logo, photo or something
<sheytan> feels kinda empty now
<apachelogger> nakkid picture of claydoh?
<sheytan> what of what? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: actually I like the minimalism there, but if you have an idea to improve it... :)
<claydoh> apachelogger: ewww scary scary idea :)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<sheytan> apachelogger if you can remove the "apachelogger's log" text, i can put it on the header with good looking ubuntu font :D
<apachelogger> I cannot
<apachelogger> sheytan: any other ideas?
<sheytan> apachelogger work in progress :D
<apachelogger> oki
 * apachelogger thinks about making a slideshow
<sheytan> apachelogger can you link your blog where you wrote about the template?
<apachelogger> sheytan: I do not understand I am afraid
<sheytan> apachelogger http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot79.png it's a shot of you blog. Can you link me there? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://apachelog.wordpress.com
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/782/headervi.png
<sheytan> apachelogger i don't see the post about the template
<apachelogger> sheytan: because it aint not published yet
<sheytan> ooooh
<sheytan> and how do you like the banner? :D
<apachelogger> let me try it
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/kubuntu-presentation-template/
<apachelogger> sheytan: very nice
<apachelogger> I think we can leave it at that
<sheytan> yeah :D
<apachelogger> http://kde-files.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Presentation+Template?content=133862
<shtylman> apachelogger: the logo in the bg behind text is not good :)
<apachelogger> there is worse things I think ^^
<shtylman> don't want to distract people by putting clutter behind text
<apachelogger> let me swap the screenie real quick
<shtylman> there is.. but when you have the control.. might as well fix it :)
<shtylman> less = more
<sheytan> shtylman we've got a version without the logo, too
<shtylman> also.. the upper right corner
<shtylman> the actual kubuntu logo fades away cause of what is behind it
<shtylman> the three leading glowing balls I like.. the one in the upper corner.. dunno
<shtylman> (btw this is all opinionated critique) ..
<shtylman> so feel free to ignore what you think
<shtylman> also.. if you put a black glow behind the kubuntu logo text and button I think you will find it might standout a bit better
<shtylman> from the bg
<shtylman> but not too much shadow
<sheytan> you know there isn't a perfect design that will make everyone happy ;P
<shtylman> just enough to give contour
<shtylman> sheytan: sure there is :)
<apachelogger> yeah orange dots :P
<sheytan> shtylman what is it? :D
<apachelogger> everyone likes orange dots
<apachelogger> well, except for apachelogger maybe
<apachelogger> but he is a ranting old geezer anyway 
<sheytan> orange doesn't fit well with all colors ;P
<shtylman> what orange dots?
<apachelogger> sheytan: that is why you only use orange dots + white :P
<apachelogger> shtylman: you bun too orange dots ;)
<apachelogger> I have yet to figure out why but the canonical design team is all crazy about dots
<shtylman> I don't really find they are all that crazy about dots
<apachelogger> dude, count the dots in their design papers :P
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> well.. they picked a texture style
<shtylman> and are working on using it
<shtylman> one image is much better than 100's
<apachelogger> as I said
<apachelogger> orange dots :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: thanks for your work
<sheytan> apachelogger you're welcome ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you happen to know who is responsible for the stream setup for UDS?
<apachelogger> I would like to update my amarok script in somewhat timely manner
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, but I suspect jussi knows.
<apachelogger> jussi: ^^^^
<jussi> yeah, its canonical sysadmins
<apachelogger> jussi: how to best go about contacting?
<jussi> ng and co iirc
<jussi> #canonical-sysadmin I guess
<apachelogger> http://blip.tv/file/3680506?utm_source=player_embedded oh dear oh dear
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101019205425-9m7s33g1dq9ony8d * debian/changelog Fix changelog
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I'm merging kdeedu right now, Debian hasn't split cros into librocslib4 and librocslib-dev
<debfx> is it worth keeping them (there are no reverse (build-)deps)?
<JontheEchidna> There's overhead either way, so we might as well keep them. They aren't too maintenance-heavy
<JontheEchidna> as long as they're providing a proper ABI/API (bumping .so version when necessary, etc) having a dev/lib split is technically proper
<Riddell> I'd (almost) always favour merging packages to match what debian has
<debfx> I have my doubts about the api compatibility
<debfx> is the lib actually useful for other applications?
<Riddell> if there's no rdepends it's not an issue
<Lex79> debfx: Debian has kdeedu 4.5.1 in git?
<debfx> yes but then dropping the package is also not an issue
<debfx> Lex79: yes
<Lex79> debfx: follow Debian, there are no rdepends outside kdeedu
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187617 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp SVN_SILENT: Boolean style tweaks
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187630 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Wasn't really thinking when I committed this the first time around...
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-20
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187641 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Rename saveInstalledSelectionsList() to saveInstalledPackagesList() since things already installed aren't really selections.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1187642 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Use the new saveInstalledPackagesList() function to add a GUI option to save a list of all installed packages, so that it can be read on another computer/install.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1187643 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (ChangeLog muon/MainWindow.cpp) Add the new Save Installed Packages List action to the list of things enabled/disabled by setActionsEnabled. Also, fix a bug where loadSelections was never enabled after being disabled by setActionsEnabled(false)
<JontheEchidna> hrm, nothing like a list of every package on the system to find a several bugs in your list parser :/
<highvoltage> Riddell: heya, the games images on http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour doesn't seem to link to valid images
<highvoltage> Riddell: oops, scratch that, it started working now (I guess my connection is a bit crappy atm)
<CIA-46> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187674 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-46> The ParseQuoteWord function from APT's strutl's was doing way less magic than I
<CIA-46> thought. It is much easier, safer and less error-prone to use the wonderful
<JontheEchidna> QString is just so awesome
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<shadeslayer_> \o
<markey> morning
<valorie> hey folks, I did post to about Amarok's fundraising on the Kubuntuforums, as suggested
<valorie> but it would be great to have a news story on the Kubuntu.org site
<valorie> we're running out of month
<valorie> and would like to reach Kubuntu users
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ^
<valorie> I can write an email, and submit a story that way
<valorie> I also posted to ubuntuforums, since those are more widely used
<jussi> *G* http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/10/20/ubuntu-and-qt/
<al> uh, he said "jehovah"
<Tm_T> al: hm?
<al> Tm_T: sorry, just a movie reference
<al> meaning that the guy advocating qt in ubuntu is about to get stoned to death
<al> (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_hlMK7tCks)
<Tm_T> aaah, brian...
<al> yea :>
<Tm_T> interesting, my mail inbox (which contains only those which aren't filtered to other folders) has only 2999 unread mails
<markey> funny: the main Kubuntu repo is faster than the Swiss mirror
<markey> although I am in Switzerland...
<markey> :)
<ScottK> al: He's the CTO of Canonical.  I doubt he'll get stoned by the raving gtk+ fans.
<Sput> ScottK: because there's only about a dozen gtk fans left?
<ScottK> Hard to say.
<Sput> true, legacy software dies hard
<ScottK> We should welcome that they eventually see the light rather than be smug we saw it first (even if it is true).
<ScottK> ;-)
<Sput> of course.
<highvoltage> there are gtk fans left!
<highvoltage> gtk fans realise that qt is pretty cool though.
 * highvoltage wonders how he ended up on #kubuntu-devel :)
<ScottK> highvoltage: These are the same ones that use Gnome because KDE isn't free enough?
<highvoltage> ScottK: I haven't come across those kind in *ages*
<ScottK> OK.  Just some variation of stuck in the past then.
 * ScottK loves how people do something for one reason and then if that reason goes away, then they suddenly have other reasons for continuing to do it.
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 10.10 is out! | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | congratulations to debfx
<markey> http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/10/20/ubuntu-and-qt/
<markey> ^ Enjoy :)
<markey> (and we saw it coming, didn't we?)
<ScottK> markey: Already discussed (see the backscroll)
<markey> kk
<shtylman> ScottK: will be interesting to see what comes of this from UDS... I wouldn't read too much into it unless they can make disk space.. which there is a blueprint for using lzma compression for the live cd
<shadeslayer> shtylman: yeah i saw that one too, /me is thinking of attending, itll be interesting to see what they come up with
<markey> well, the funny thing is, I actually talked about this with a few friends from KDE, at Qt Developer Days
<markey> I made the prediction: At the latest in 2 years, Ubuntu will switch to Qt (and/or KDE)
<markey> and Mark S. has been planning this for a long timee
<markey> I mean, he has no choice
<markey> GTK is dead
<markey> my friends said: "NO WAY."
<markey> hahaha
<markey> I actually told the same thing to Mark S. a while ago, and he just laughed
<markey> who's laughing now? :)
<shtylman> markey: they will not switch to kde
<shtylman> but I can see them making some interface components (for netbook..etc) in qt if they have it available
<cmagina> i can't imagine that switch occurring either. too much investment into the current setup.  its more likely new apps are written using qt instead
<shadeslayer> uh ....
<shadeslayer> markey: cmagina is right
<cmagina> it could make it easier for kubuntu to use these new apps however
<markey> there is no choice. as I said, GTK is dead in the water
<markey> you cannot save it
<markey> it needs a complete rewrite
<markey> Qt is very well maintained, thanks to Nokia
<markey> and I bet Mark S. has been talking to Nokia
<ScottK> You mean deprecating some obsolete libraries and calling it gtk3 won't be enough?
<markey> no :)
<markey> it will not
<markey> GNOME is standing on a shaky foundation
<shadeslayer> gnome doesnt have commercial sponsors?
<ScottK> A large fraction of it's devs work for Red Hat.
<cmagina> many of the corporations, if not all, use it for their enterprise distributions
<jussi> hrm, whats the status of  ubuntu one in kubuntu currently?
<cmagina> think its dead
<al> <markey> Qt is very well maintained, thanks to Nokia
<cmagina> the post to the bug in lp wasn't very positive and it doesn't seem to work in maverick
<al> uh .. isn't nokia dropping linux/x11 tier 1 support in the next qt release?
<shadeslayer> jussi: i got your kuta :)
<shadeslayer> al: if theyre switching to raster, id be +1
<shadeslayer> or are they dropping the linux port?
<al> shadeslayer: no, it's more like replacing linux with windows 7
<markey> al: no.
<markey> I was at Qt Developer Days
<markey> they explicitely said they won't do that
<shadeslayer> that case -∞
<shadeslayer> ah well
<jussi> shadeslayer: huh?
<jussi> oh, kuta
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: your long indian shirt :P
<jussi> awesome!
<ScottK> jussi: The status is that we'll discuss it at UDS.  Given the contributor agreement that's required, I doubt much will come of it unless Canonical decides to fund it.
<jussi> forgot what it was called for a second there
<al> markey: but they did say they would in the past, didn't they?
<shadeslayer> hahaha 
<jussi> ScottK: but do we have a working client?
<ScottK> jussi: Nope.  Don't now, never really did.
<jussi> ok, thats the info I was after :D
<ScottK> apachelogger almost had one.
<cmagina> yeah, it worked for a bit
<shadeslayer> aye
<cmagina> do we have a gobby equivalent kde/qt app?
<markey> yes
<markey> Kobby
<markey> (not kidding)
<markey> stupid name...
<cmagina> i remember it
<cmagina> does it work with gobby?
<markey> and honestly: Gobby is complete and utter shite
<markey> I had to use that at a company
<cmagina> ah, never used it
<markey> it's not exactly fully featured
<markey> in fact it looks half finished
<cmagina> not surprising, everyone probably just uses google docs instead
<ScottK> We make extensive use of it in Ubuntu during the developer summit.
<ScottK> Given the audience of the meeting, it works out well.
<cmagina> ok, does kobby interact the same way during those sessions or do you have to use gobby? (going to uds :) )
<shtylman> they demoed some web thing last UDS
<shtylman> that might get used this time.. who knows
<shadeslayer> shtylman: you mean ... http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/
<shadeslayer> :P
<shtylman> haha..no
<ScottK> cmagina: It depends on which version of Gobby they decide to use.  There are two server types and they are incompatible.  If they use the newer one that Kobby works with, it'll be fine.
 * ScottK has them both installed, just in case.
<cmagina> ScottK: ah, thanks
<cmagina> i'll probably just do the same
<ScottK> jussi: Do you know which server they will run for Gobby?
<jussi> ScottK: no, I do not
<ScottK> OK.
<jussi> probably the old one tho
 * jussi grumbles
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> wow ^
<shadeslayer> agateau: your @ Orlando? :O
<agateau> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> agateau: hows the weather? :D
<agateau> shadeslayer: great so far!
<agateau> shadeslayer: and the venue is amazing
<shadeslayer> oooh
<ScottK> agateau: How goes getting the appmenu changes into Qt 4.8?
<shadeslayer> hmm...no one noticed :(
<agateau> ScottK: I made the changes Qt devs asked, haven't received feedback yet. they will probably get back to us on this during UDS 
<ScottK> agateau: Great. See you there.  Got some very positive feedback about netbook.  I think the appmenu changes are a significant part of that.
<agateau> ScottK: sweet
<shadeslayer> agateau: Knut is coming to UDS right?
<agateau> shadeslayer: Knut Irvin you mean? I don't know
<agateau> shadeslayer: I know a few Qt people are coming
<shadeslayer> Yrvin ... yes
<shadeslayer> oh well....
<shadeslayer> afaik thiago is coming
<ScottK> He was at the last one.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thiago? his name is listed on the wiki and i talked to him a couple of days back and he said he will be attending
<ScottK> Cool.
<shadeslayer> hadnt registered by then tho :)
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: happy birthday
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: thanks!
<nixternal> happy birthday shadeslayer \o/  you are getting to be an old fart like ScottK  :p
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> nixternal: im 20 .. thats as old i want to get
<neversfelde> ah and happy birthday Ubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> oh.. something i completely missed ^
<shadeslayer> now... is that a coincidence ? :D
<shadeslayer>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: kdevplatform-dev (>= 1.0.90) but it is not going to be installed. << haha
<Quintasan> debfx: gratz
<Quintasan> haha, shadeslayer is 20 years old now? soo oooold :P
 * shadeslayer feels old
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: stop it! :'(
 * Quintasan pats shadeslayer on the back
<Quintasan> oh god, so many bad things are going to happen next week
<neversfelde> someone should kick Quintasan :)
<Quintasan> neversfelde: why? :<
<neversfelde> probably one of the older people in here 
<Quintasan> Me?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: was a joke
<Quintasan> oh :P
<Quintasan> I think I'm the youngest one here, not that it matters that much.
<debfx> Quintasan: for what? :)
<Quintasan> debfx: well, becoming a MOTU :P
 * Quintasan is far behind the latest info
<debfx> ah, thanks :)
<neversfelde> debfx: congrats
<debfx> shadeslayer: happy brithday
<shadeslayer> debfx: thanks :)
<steveire> Who is Matt Zimmermann?
<steveire> Canonical guy?
<ScottK> steveire: CTO of Canonical, so yeah.
<shadeslayer> hahah ... i just expanded CTO to Counter Terrorist organization :P
<steveire> Is he talking about shipping Qt by default with ubuntu, or is he talking about porting gnome to Qt ?
<shtylman> steveire: probly about shipping
<shadeslayer> kdevelop final uploaded, plz test
 * debfx finally pushed the kdeedu merge to bzr
<shadeslayer> look what i found http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kamoso_20262010_232609.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maco Riddell jussi ^
<shadeslayer> Lex79: and Quintasan ^
<neversfelde> a bad picture of a Kubuntu CD?
<shtylman> a historic artifact
<neversfelde> isn't it Lucid?
<shadeslayer> no!
<shadeslayer> its fiesty
<shadeslayer> :D
<neversfelde> oh ok
<neversfelde> the oldest one I have is Dapper I think
<neversfelde> haven'nt been home for 2 month now, so I do not remember :)
<shadeslayer> IIRC i have a older ubuntu CD, this is the oldest kubuntu cd i have i think
<shadeslayer> the drawer is jammed shut, so i cant open it and check
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: blame the bad picture on my webcam :P
<shadeslayer> cya people.... im off to sleep
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 657219, added install info, works now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657219 in pinentry (Debian) "pinentry-qt4 doesn't raise on top, need to select that window manually" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657219
<ari-tczew> debfx: could you take a look on merge serna-free? It's FTBFS, maybe you can fix it,
<markey> apachelogger: still interested in the Phonon maintainer thing?
<skfin> Good evening, I'm wondering is it allowed to use images like http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/images/bg-bar.png at Local Community team website, hosted by Canonical
<Riddell> skfin: actually that comes from a KDE wallpaper, fine to use it, check kdebase-workspace if you want to find out the licence (LGPL I expect)
<debfx> ari-tczew: I'll have a look at it
<skfin> Riddell: Okay, thanks
<ari-tczew> thanks debfx
<Riddell> skfin: giving a loco site some kubuntu love?
<skfin> Yeah, of course :P
<skfin> Finnish LoCo team had awful Kubuntu site
<skfin> See, we have own page for Kubuntu
<Riddell> skfin: great
<skfin> Yeah...
<skfin> Have been doing it fo few hours now :P
<markey> wb Riddell
<skfin> It looks like kubuntu.org now but it's written from clean table
<skfin> And it has some fixes, improvements and failures
<neversfelde> skfin: hi and greetings from german Kubuntu local team :)
<skfin> Hey there :D
<neversfelde> skfin: we are always looking for other teams to communicate about experiences, so if you are interested, let's have a talk :)
<skfin> Well, I'm not the contact person of Ubuntu Finland
<skfin> The contact person is also a Kubuntu guy :P
<neversfelde> isn't jussi from finland?
<skfin> Yes and he is the contact person :D
<neversfelde> ok
<jussi> umm
<jussi> what?
<skfin> Oh not that
<skfin> The contact person is another jussi
<skfin> Hmph
<jussi> Tm_T: I guess
<neversfelde> hehe
<skfin> neversfelde: He is Tm_T 
<neversfelde> I know about 4 Kubuntu local teams, I think
<neversfelde> somewhere in south america, in iran, finland and germany
<neversfelde> jussi: sorry for disturbing
<jussi> no probs :D
<Tm_T> who called me?
<skfin> Tm_T: neversfelde is from german Kubuntu local team and wants to share experiences with Finnish team and I pointed that you are the contact person
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<neversfelde> I have to sleep, but we should really do this
<neversfelde> gn8
<Tm_T> neversfelde: good night and looking forward on this (:
<debfx> ari-tczew: serna-free builds fine
<debfx> it spams the build log with xml errors, but apparently they aren't fatal
<ari-tczew> debfx: hmm... after upload, could you share me a debdiff? I'll compare yours with mine.
<ari-tczew> debfx: what distro do you use?
<ari-tczew> I use pbuilder-dist on maverick.
<debfx> ari-tczew: sure
<debfx> what build error did you get?
<debfx> a natty pbuilder on maverick
<ari-tczew> debfx: dunno, I didn't save the buildlog. Now pbuilder is busy, I'll retry build serna-free after current building.
<debfx> I wonder if that package should be moved to non-free/multiverse, it contains a file called debian/3rd/DITA-OT1.4_fullpackage_bin.tar.gz
<debfx> which contains a bunch of java .class files without the source code
<apachelogger> markey: if I knew what exactly that would involve work wise...
<ari-tczew> debfx: could you test also build pdf-presenter-console? it;s to sync but it's ftbfs as well. maybe is something wrong with my pbuilder
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you mark it in the bug.  It needs to be someone other than the uploader that verifies it.
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> is it possible to create a launcher with icon and put a dbus command in there to activate kwin plugins by click?
<sheytan> like the desktop grid
<sheytan> instead of a shortcut
<Lex79> interesting: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/mark-shuttleworth-talks-projcet-harmony-unity-and-more/
<Lex79> I'm wondering who is the muppet whit wet dreams here
<markey> apachelogger: well, basically: 1) coordinating developers a bit. currently it's complete chaos. 2) defining our goals. 3) maybe doing a bit bug triaging (no worries, there are not that many reports)
<markey> apachelogger: so, using our (human) resources to their full potential
<markey> currently we are wasting a lot
<markey> j-b is doing the odd hack on Phonon-VLC, Phonon-GStreamer is a wasteland, etc
<markey> but we actually have some manpower
<apachelogger> I gues I could do that
<mgraesslin> sheytan: yes should be possible
<sheytan> mgraesslin may i have the command for desktop grid? :D
<mgraesslin> sheytan: it should be possible to activate KActions via dbus, but don't ask me how ;-)
<ari-tczew> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517046/
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: happy bday
<CIA-46> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1187969 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Protection against malformed files, which was lost in the previous commit.
<nixternal> ooh, lots of groovy qt love on p.u.c - way to go mdz
<maco> why does knm have such useless icons? it has one icon thats the same for "connecting" and "connected". sometimes it changes and claims to still be connected but ping doesn't work. 30 seconds or so later, it'll switch to the connected/connected icon as it tries to reconnect
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> what do you think about this http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/755/amarokalbums.jpg
<sheytan> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/606/amarokaddwidgets.jpg
<sheytan> my new baby :D
<sheytan> done by myself :D
<nixternal> sheytan: I think it looks good
<sheytan> nixternal thank you :)
<Lex79> shadeslayer: happy brithday :)
<markey> apachelogger: ping
<markey> shadeslayer: happy birthday :D
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-21
<apachelogger> markey: pong
<markey> apachelogger: just wanted to check if you are alive
<markey> always good to know
 * apachelogger wished he were a butterfly
<apachelogger> comparing algorithms is quite the pain in the arse if one is as clueless as I am 
<nixternal> apachelogger: i agree with algorithms, unless of course if it has to do with 'nixternal picks up a beer, he opens beer, now loop until finished as fast as possible'
<nixternal> of course, a little addition when it comes to drinking never hurt
<apachelogger> isnt there a seaching involved somewhere?
<apachelogger> picks up => needs to be found
<apachelogger> no?
<nixternal> not with me, i always know where my beer is
<Lex79> lol
<apachelogger> nixternal: in that case you still need to move I suppose :P
<apachelogger> yay, I am done with the assignment \o/
<apachelogger> 2 hours ago I wrote that n^2 is so going to pwn any of the listed n^3 thingies and guess what
<apachelogger> it did :P
<apachelogger> what a pointless waste of time
 * apachelogger demands a listen-to-apachelogger-awareness-movement
<CIA-46> [muon] jmthomas * 1188009 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (9 files in 3 dirs) Add a General settings page to Muon Manager. At the moment it only controls how many items undo/redo will remember.
<valorie> shadeslayer: happy birthday!
<JontheEchidna> ^ditto
<jjesse> shadeslayer me 3
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jjesse, valorie 
<DarkwingDuck> hey JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> hi
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna:  you going to UDS?
<JontheEchidna> nope, can't get away from school
<DarkwingDuck> :(
<jjesse> que pasa DarkwingDuck
<JontheEchidna> will likely be the case for all Fall UDS's until I'm done with college :(
<jjesse> just get done w/ college quickly
<jjesse> its hard for me to schedule yet another week of travel when i'm gone so much these days
<DarkwingDuck> I start going back to school in December
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: aye
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: valorie is wanting to help us out with the docs. She and I will be getting togetherat UDS. After we'll have a meeting for Kubuntu Docs and get a plan of attack going.
<jjesse> awesome
<DarkwingDuck> Aye. :)
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck can you build the packages now that nixternal is no longer doing that?
<DarkwingDuck> Be the time 11.04 is out yes, I will be able to.
<jjesse> super yay
<DarkwingDuck> I'm gonna get some of these gurus to explain it to me in detail at UDS
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell did it for us this cycle
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: For docs, you need nixternal.  It's special.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: LOL I think nixternal is done with the docs.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: you are going to be there too right?
<DarkwingDuck> there being UDS
<ScottK> Yes.
<DarkwingDuck> yay!
<ScottK> Right, but he's the best one to teach you how to build them even if he isn't going to be working on them anymore.
<jjesse> or get mdke from ubuntu-docs as he builds theres
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I was going to get nixternal to write it out for me.
<DarkwingDuck> Then I'll teach jjesse to do it ;)
<ScottK> He's from Chicago.  I don't think they do that there.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: +1
<DarkwingDuck> I'm back in California now
<DarkwingDuck> Start school at ITT Tech in Dec
<DarkwingDuck> Navy GI Bill will pay me 24K a year plus the cost of school to go to school full time.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<jjesse> nice
<valorie> hi jjesse
<DarkwingDuck> yay! the three main Doc gurus are here :P
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
 * valorie would be the opposite of a guru
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: you'll get there.
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I'm a good writer
<valorie> and can do markup
<DarkwingDuck> YAY!
<valorie> seems like maybe we should get some more team members
<DarkwingDuck> You review anything with XML and DocBook?
<valorie> I'm good at that too
<valorie> well, I did awhile back, when it looked like I would need that for the Amarok docs
<DarkwingDuck> Once we have a plan I was going to put a call out to the Ubuntu-doc ML
<valorie> however, I didn't need it
<valorie> my secret plan is to scout out people via the LoCos
<valorie> find some Kubuntu users who want to get involved
<valorie> instead of poaching folks who alread are involved
<DarkwingDuck> Been trying to do that too.
<valorie> what do you think?
<valorie> oh cool
<DarkwingDuck> Sounds awesome.
<DarkwingDuck> My plate is kinda full with the California LoCo at the moment.
<valorie> y'all are having some drama, I hear
<Lex79> ScottK: the default version of Python in natty is 2.7 ?
<valorie> I'm sure it will all work out
<DarkwingDuck> HAH! That would be an improvement
<DarkwingDuck> I'm running for leadership in the LoCo
<valorie> me too in mine
<valorie> but we have the opposite of drama
<ScottK> Lex79: It's currently an additional supported version for building of extensions and modules.  It may become the default.  TBD.
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<valorie> too many people with hardly a moment to spare
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<valorie> hard to get people involved and active
<DarkwingDuck> Got ya
<Lex79> ScottK: ok thanks
<valorie> so we need to recruit, I think
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<valorie> Seattle is sorta M$ country
<DarkwingDuck> California is too dang big
<valorie> yup
 * ScottK hands DarkwingDuck the Texas loco.
<valorie> north and south are rather different, too
<DarkwingDuck> That's why we are doing a 3 person leadership team.
<DarkwingDuck> Yes VERY different
<valorie> we are too
<valorie> and had 4 nominations
<valorie> and one dropped out
<DarkwingDuck> We have three nominations
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<valorie> so now I just need people to VOTE
<DarkwingDuck> Two from NorCal and myself from SoCal
<valorie> and get our previous do-nothing contact OUT
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> We have the issue where it's almost power hungry people
<valorie> sad
<valorie> they show up in every sort of project
<valorie> I saw it when my kids showed rabbits, for god's sake
<valorie> seriously
<valorie> GENEALOGY
<valorie> old ladies fighting about who owns crappy websites
<valorie> it's insane
<ScottK> Eventually people will realize that you don't really have power over volunteers.
<valorie> anyway, we'll get it all sorted
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> herding cats is pretty much impossible
<valorie> much easier to open a can of tuna
<valorie> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<DarkwingDuck> We are going to fix out stuff shortly
<DarkwingDuck> This game is getting good
<jjesse> yes it is
<jjesse> go giants
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, Go Giants
<DarkwingDuck> darn
<valorie> I can't recall -- what is the packagename for the kubuntu splash?
<valorie> for 10.10
<JontheEchidna> plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo and plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text
<JontheEchidna> (text is used when the graphics drivers can't do a graphical theme)
<valorie> thanks, JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> grr, why is dch defaulting to maverick? :s
<jschall> JontheEchidna: i'm hoping you can help me, since you helped valorie help me... my splash screen looks like this: http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/1366/splashc.jpg
<jschall> JontheEchidna: i have an nvidia 8800gts, and it's done the image splash before.
<JontheEchidna> has it done the image splash after you installed the proprietary nvidia driver?
<jschall> JontheEchidna: yes, i was just typing that i was suspecting something to that extent.
<jschall> JontheEchidna: any known fix?
<jschall> JontheEchidna: i figured it did the splash before it loaded the x drivers
<jschall> JontheEchidna: so i didn't expect it to be the issue
<Lex79> bug 653274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653274 in linux (Ubuntu) "Plymouth doesn't show Kubuntu or Ubuntu logo with Nvidia proprietary driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653274
<JontheEchidna> actually, doing the splash before X starts is the problem ;-)
<Lex79> there's a workaround ^
<JontheEchidna> The nvidia driver hasn't been updated by nvidia to provide the necessary interface to render non-text things before X starts
<JontheEchidna> Oh, that bug lex mentioned looks new. Hadn't seen that one before
<valorie> ugh, I've heard of so many nvidia problems lately
<Lex79> I wrote that bug report and it's in the release notes ;)
<JontheEchidna> Somebody in the community might've stepped up to add KMS support to the nvidia drivers... but they can't even if they wanted to since they are closed-source :(
<Lex79> the solution is simple, just stop to use plymouth :P
<JontheEchidna> I will continue to shake my fist at nvidia
<Lex79> ATI too, I don't think it just nvidia problem
<jschall> Lex79: there seem to be a variety of workarounds that are reported to work, what's the best workaround to use?
<Lex79> jschall: I don't know, i didn't try the workaround
<jschall> Lex79: ok, thank you
<Lex79> no problem
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> guys just a quick bug report, is ver early around here
<_Groo_> libkwebkit-dev is currently with broken dependencies, in kubuntu ppa and prolly also maverick stack
<_Groo_> if you try to install libkwebkit-dev you get: libkwebkit-dev : Depends: kdelibs5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<_Groo_> and if you try to install kdelibs5-dev
<_Groo_> kdelibs5-dev : Breaks: libkwebkit-dev (< 0.9svn1123738) but 0.9~svn1127626-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<_Groo_> so a classic dep loop
<_Groo_> i would sugest a change in the dep version, aparently someone forgot to change some control :)
<markey> dpes he look that creepy in RL too?
<markey> http://en.gravatar.com/mdzlog
<markey> I mean, he could eat little children with those eyes
<markey> s/dpes/does
<valorie> talkin' bad about a Zimmerman?
<valorie> lol
<markey> heh
<markey> any relation?
<valorie> eh, there was one in every town
<valorie> unless his came from Ostfriesland, probably not
<valorie> I got my hubby a DNA kit, so we could tell!
<markey> loool
<valorie> a long time ago I got one for my dad, and it answered a long-standing question
<valorie> now we know that his border scots came from Stirling originally, as did some of the Irish Cowans
<valorie> worth the money to me, although the men don't seem to care
<valorie> :-)
<debfx> Lex79: do you want to keep plasma-widget-droptoimageshack? I think it's obsolete as we have the generic pastebin plasmoid
<shadeslayer> thank apachelogger: valorie Lex79 JontheEchidna markey :)
<shadeslayer> s/thank/thanks
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pong :p yeah, almost 12 hours later. i fell asleep watching 'Storm Chasers' and 'Black Gold' last night :)
<ScottK> nixternal: I need the powerpc box, but not for another 10-12 hours if you don't want to run it all day.
<nixternal> as per the docs, I want to create a new build system for it that anyone can use. CMake FTW, however that will involve a bit of work on my part. in the next week or so I plan on getting on it. I just took a break from Maverick, I am not done here
<nixternal> starting it up now ScottK 
<nixternal> if I don't start it now, I doubt i will in 10 to 12 hours :p
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nixternal> seems my big dumb ass ppc box has served you well. can't beat free. it is heavier than any 2U server I have ever lifted too
<nixternal> stupid byobu keeps losing itself somehow
<CIA-46> [muon] jmthomas * 1188125 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/MainWindow.cpp Connect to the finished() signal instead of okClicked(). This fixes not being able to open the config dialog after closing the config dialog via the window controls.
<ScottK> It's been a great help.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: wasnt there a kopete bug about not getting it minimized to systray
<shtylman> death to the systray!
<Riddell> ooh shtylman's back :)
<eMyller> what dock-thing do you guys recommend?
<shtylman> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> shtylman: don't happen to be in Florida next week do you?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: have you got your visa?
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want anything from India? :P
<eMyller> ...if any
<eMyller> fancytasks is still too unstable
<shtylman> Riddell: no I don't ... but I will be doing the remote participation thing
<shtylman> Riddell: I have some graphics I need to show you.. mostly the ksplash stuff and kdm things without the wallpaper (I dunno if you plan to change the default wallpaper)
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: that sort of thing is going to be discussed at UDS, iirc
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: as always :)
<JontheEchidna> right ;-)
<shadeslayer> shtylman: im all pro more kubuntu branding right now :D
<JontheEchidna> too bad I'll have to settle for remote participation as well :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: good for you, i have a 24 hour journey :S
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: how come?
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: college :(
<shtylman> ah... happens :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> but I can make all the summer UDS's
<shtylman> you should just skip it ;)
<JontheEchidna> lol, clearly a case of screwed up priorities ;-)
<shtylman> not screwed up at all
<shtylman> you will learn more at UDS :)
<shtylman> ive been through college... trust me ;)
<JontheEchidna> I meant that me placing college in front of UDS was a case of screwed up priorities, as a joke :P
<shtylman> indeed... that was a case of screwed up priorities.. no joke
 * JontheEchidna is confused
<shtylman> good
<JontheEchidna> But on the branding note, I would support including more branding on the condition that any branding plan must be approved by the kde marketing team.
<JontheEchidna> as to prevent brand pollution
<shtylman> sure.. makes sense
<apachelogger> "On Monday everyone on crew must report to the venue at 8:15am to help set up and guide people into the venue."
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me :O
<shadeslayer> wha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> uds
<shadeslayer> no
 * apachelogger is crewing it seems
<shadeslayer> wheres that written?
<apachelogger> with maco \o/
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N/Crew
<JontheEchidna> I crew'd last time and got a neat t-shirt out of it
<maco> oh? they finally updated the crew page?
<maco> have they sent out the roommate assignments yet?
<shadeslayer> i wonder who i get
<JontheEchidna> I ran around changing the signs on the rooms in between sessions
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: getting up 45 minutes earlier is no good trade for a shirt....
<shadeslayer> oh.. i dont have a job :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: want mine? :P
<apachelogger> after all you are minion ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I didn't have to, I just had to miss the first five minutes of each session on thursday :P
<shadeslayer> lemme read what i have to do :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that sux though...
<apachelogger> surely shadeslayer should be crewing too ^^, then I only need to miss 5 minutes of each session ^^
<maco> JontheEchidna: nah, miss the *last* 5 minutes so the signs are changed by the time people go lookin
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<shadeslayer> do all of us get t-shirts? :P
<JontheEchidna> well, you did start 5 minutes before, but by the time you changed 24 signs it was 5 minutes in to the session
<jussi> shadeslayer: yes, everyone gets a uds sirt
<JontheEchidna> btw, I have a mostly-done package for this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/gtk-oxygen-engine?content=129715
<JontheEchidna> Just have to get the copyright sorted
<JontheEchidna> suppose I'll do that after class today
<shadeslayer> jussi: and the people who arent in the crew get Community t-shirts?
<shadeslayer> ( community written on the back )
<jussi> shadeslayer: there is one tshirt style that everyone gets
<shadeslayer> ohk
<jussi> crew get a second "crw" shirt
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: that's cool
<maco> hahhaah
<maco> Video crew:  "a bunch of amber-like things go here"
<jussi> haha
<jussi> maco: are you making an appearancce at this uds?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok if you dont want to do it, ill do it 
<maco> jussi: yep
<jussi> excellent
<maco> showing up monday night because i have a bio lab monday morning
<shadeslayer> or all 3 of us can do it together ... either way
<jussi> thats what err... yeah...
<jussi> shadeslayer: classic quote there...
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<shadeslayer> i meant the crew thing :P
 * shadeslayer still has jussi's kurta :>
<JontheEchidna> lulz
<JontheEchidna> maco: lucky, half of my lectures are once a week things, so missing one generally means you're screwed. My labs also fall in the middle of the week. :(
<maco> JontheEchidna: my lab is supposed to be wednesday night. i got the TA to let me do it during a different session
<maco> once a week things seem less trouble to miss to me...
<maco> im missing 2 statistcs, 2 bio, 2 forensic science, and 1 networks ... since thats my usual weekly stuff
<shadeslayer> maco: im missing my exams ... beat that :P
<maco> haha
<JontheEchidna> I'd miss 1 digital fundamentals, 2 electric circuits, 1 intro to C++, labs for all 3, and 1 intro to psych lecture
<maco> i took an exam on tuesday because i'll be missing it on thursday
<JontheEchidna> though c++ lab is laughably easy
<maco> erk
<maco> be missing it on monday
<shadeslayer> well... i still have to give them, 2 weeks afterwards
<JontheEchidna> c++ lab == designated time to do what's really homework using school computers
<nigelb> haha
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> I was part of a 3-way tie for second-highest mideterm exam grade, 98%[/brag]. Two people got 100%
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: we have that too ( even tho im in Electronics ) and its called 'Value Added Course' ... i just browse api.kde.org for 2 hours 
<JontheEchidna> (c++ midterm)
<JontheEchidna> we'll probably go over the exam next lecture. I want to see what I did wrong
<JontheEchidna> I probably got points off for some logical error I couldn't correct in the "let the user insert as many numbers as they want, and then find highest, lowest, average and sum without using arrays" program due to my lack of an eraser :/
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> that problem was 40% of the exam grade
<shadeslayer> happens.... :P
<JontheEchidna> class in half an hour, I should get going
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: o/
<CIA-46> [kappfinder] dfaure * 1188173 * trunk/extragear/ (49 files in 49 dirs) Make executable the Type=Application .desktop files we install, so that they can be used even from a KDE running in another prefix (http://markmail.org/message/4p3krovtnzwx35zd)
<Lex79> debfx: I don't know, but it seems plasma-widget-droptoimageshack is not maintained anymore by upstream, and since pastebin plasmoid does the same thing, we can remove it from the archive yes
<debfx> Lex79: good, i'll file a removal bug
<Lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you attending http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/242/detail/
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> 2 things, digikam is broken in maverick with kde 4.5.2
<_Groo_> and also broken (in this case a deps problem is libkwebkit-dev)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: broken as in?
<shadeslayer> works fine here
<_Groo_> digikam cant open the settings, click on menu/settings/digikam settings, instant crash
<_Groo_> libkdewebkit-dev is uninstalable
<_Groo_> it enters in a loop dep with kdelibs5-dev
<_Groo_> kdelibs5-dev : Breaks: libkwebkit-dev (< 0.9svn1123738) but 0.9~svn1127626-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: can you confirm this? :)
<_Groo_> i opened a bug in bugs.kde
<shadeslayer> digikam settings open fine
<_Groo_> with latest 4.5.2 ppa and maverick???
<shadeslayer> and i have no libkdewebkit-dev
<shadeslayer> IIRC that package is no more
<shadeslayer> !info libkdewebkit-dev
<ubottu> Package libkdewebkit-dev does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> !info libkdewebkit-dev lucid
<ubottu> Package libkdewebkit-dev does not exist in lucid
<_Groo_> ii  libkdewebkit5                                                        4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu1~ppa2                                     the KDE WebKit Library
<shadeslayer> libkdewebkit5 << 
<shadeslayer> yeah thats installed
<_Groo_> try to apt-get install libkwebkit-dev
<_Groo_> which was suposed to have the cmake for use with kwebpart
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i have it installed
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: it cant be installed, conflicts with kdelibs5-dev
<_Groo_> libkwebkit-dev : Depends: kdelibs5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<shadeslayer> ii  libkdewebkit5                        4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu1~ppa2                            the KDE WebKit Library
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> ii means its installed
<_Groo_> thats the lib, wheres the dev?
<shadeslayer> in that lib?
<CIA-46> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101021184351-csossz91e5r5gfgi * src/daemon/installevent/installevent.cpp Initializer list cleanup
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: btw is your system 32 or 64 bits?
<shadeslayer> 64 bits
<_Groo_> k
<shadeslayer> hmm
<_Groo_> digikam crashes everytime i try to open the settings / confire digikam
<_Groo_> configure
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: can you install kdelibs5-dev
<jtechidna> The conflicts/replaces version of libkwebkit-dev in kdelibs5-dev is missing the ~ in
<markey> http://www.osnews.com/story/23918/Ubuntu_s_Zimmerman_Qt_Has_a_Lot_to_Offer_Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> s/0.9svn1123738/0.9svn~1123738 should fix this
<markey> just found that it's on OSNews now
<shadeslayer> ScottK: you made lwn
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> http://lwn.net/Articles/410846/
<_Groo_> so i was right? it was a dep loop that was broken in control file?
<shadeslayer> possible
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: please file a packaging bug against kubuntu ppa
<_Groo_> i usually come here first
<_Groo_> digikam 1.4.0 is crashing everytime you open configure digikam in settings, anyone could pls open the beast and confirm this?
<shtylman> ScottK: that is quite funny
<_Groo_> anyone seeing this behaviour?
<shadeslayer> not me
<_Groo_> on another notice, latest alsa-utils package post install is broken too :P taking ubuntu-desktop down with it lol
<markey> _Groo_: got a backtrace with debug?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: please pastebin the backtrace
<_Groo_> markey: yeah i opened a bug in bugs kde
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: confirmed that
<markey> show us
<_Groo_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254283
<markey> thx
<ubottu> KDE bug 254283 in libkipi "digikam 1 4 0 (and 1 5 0) crash as soon as i click settings / configure digikam" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<_Groo_> the developer insists insaying it was fixed
<shadeslayer> ah
<_Groo_> i checked kdegraphics source code, and indeed the patches are there
<_Groo_> but it still crashes
<markey> _Groo_: Gilles wrote that you should upgrade libkipi+
<markey> did you do that?
<_Groo_> its 4.5.2a
<markey> s/+/
<_Groo_> and the patches he mentioned are there
<markey> hm
<markey> also it's a dupe report
<markey> of a dupe...
<markey> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237565
<markey> is the original
<ubottu> KDE bug 237565 in Kipiinterface "Digikam crash when unchecking KIPI external modules" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<_Groo_> yeah but unrelated, it also crashes without kipi-plugins installed
<markey> well then Gilles made a mistake
 * markey looks at backtrace again
<markey> man, bko is slow
<markey> #7  0x00007f3ea99d7a4e in KIPI::PluginLoader::Info::icon (this=0xaa8118) at
<markey> ../../../../libs/libkipi/libkipi/pluginloader.cpp:171
<markey> that is the problem
<shadeslayer> aye
<markey> it is Kipi
<markey> clearly
<_Groo_> i removed kipi and it still crashes
<markey> _Groo_: there is a workaround
<shadeslayer> #5  0x00007f3513d4e266 in QIcon::actualSize (this=<value optimized out>,
<shadeslayer> size=..., mode=QIcon::Normal, state=QIcon::Off) at image/qicon.cpp:700
<shadeslayer> thats the original bug report
<markey> check/uncheck "External Kipi Plugins"
<shadeslayer> so id say, its new 
<markey> hm
<markey> anyway, the backtraces are different
<markey> and that's an excellent backtrace
<markey> with line number
<shadeslayer> yep
<_Groo_> and how can i check/uncheck external kipi plugins if i cant open the settings? :D
<markey> nuke the .rc file
<markey> or edit it
<markey> digikamrc
<_Groo_> did that already
<markey> hmm
<_Groo_> even removed apps/digikam
<markey> you know, maybe really tell Gilles then
<markey> that might be a different bug
<shadeslayer> markey: weird thing is... works here
<markey> should take a few minutes to fix
<_Groo_> markey: i opened a bug, i added the trace
<markey> shadeslayer: well... dangling pointer maybe
<_Groo_> i told him it was in 4.5.2
<markey> the usual
<shadeslayer> possible
<_Groo_> he insisted it was fixed, i told him is still there
<_Groo_> he closed the bug twice
<_Groo_> im not gonna agroo him cause of this :P
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: tell him you still have it in #kde-devel
<markey> and use simple English
<_Groo_> markey is seeing it too?
<shadeslayer> need to sleep
<markey> it's not Gilles' strength
<shadeslayer> cya 
<markey> nite shadeslayer
<markey> _Groo_: I see the backtrace, that is enough
<markey> it's a bug
<_Groo_> i know gilles is french, i could write in french for that matter
<_Groo_> well why dont you guys add it in the report i alreasdy opened
<_Groo_> it might give it some strengh instead of just poor me saying its still there
<markey> easier to talk to him directly
<markey> don't be shy :)
<markey> he's just a human
<_Groo_> you arent getting it.. i talked to him in kde-devel last week
<_Groo_> when i opened the bug
<markey> well, he's French
<_Groo_> he insists in saying its fixed
<markey> one of you is wrong :)
<_Groo_> have you tried to convince a french guy before?
<_Groo_> im portuguese.. i know how hard it is
<markey> wait, I'll compare the backtrace one more time
<_Groo_> i can send you a fresh one if you want :D
<_Groo_> its always the same behaviour
<_Groo_> im compiling kipi and digikam 1.5.0 and see if it gets better
<markey> ok, the backtraces are similar. but not *identical*
<markey> so there might actually be two bugs
<markey> and Gilles just fixed one of them
<markey> two backtraces are the same, but the one in the first report is not
<markey> ooooooor... the fix will be in KDE 4.5.3
<_Groo_> ooor it wont get fixed
<_Groo_> btw can anyone confirm that latest update to alsa-utils broken the package?
<_Groo_> backtrace from 1.5.0 and kipi 1.5.0 http://pastebin.ca/1969293
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: ping!
<yofel> hm?
<Quintasan> yofel: well, I mean kdebindings is going to be a PITA
<yofel> agreed, I have very little free time currently so I won't be able to help though :(
<Quintasan> well, no worries
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: unless you are really bored you can leave the rest of the modules to me
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will have some time to spare during the next week so I will try to follow the UDS and make some progress on PNM
<Lex79> Quintasan: what's the problem with bindings? just curiosity
<Quintasan> well, it FTBFS due to some python magic
<Quintasan> d00dz at #kde-devel told me it should be working now
<Quintasan> unless they introduced some new "feature" :P
<Lex79> are you building against new pyqt4, sip and qscintilla?
<Quintasan> yup, I packaged em just for this
<Quintasan> I'm trying to get that stuff to debian too
<Lex79> Quintasan: do you still have the buildlog?
<Lex79> of the FTBFS I mean
<Quintasan> Lex79: well, nope, stuff is building now so if it fails I will send you a log
<Lex79> ok thanks
<Quintasan> well, I'm not sure if I would appreciate getting FTBFs thrown at me :P
<CIA-46> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101021194019-1iwepbwcb9ajw05y * src/daemon/installevent/ (installevent.cpp installevent.h) Split the packages in to more groups, so that web browsers don't have to install CD burning codecs, and so that K3b doesn't recommend the installation of the Flash plugin.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think you were complaining about ^
<CIA-46> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101021195335-mq0ejkwubhar1i51 * src/daemon/event.cpp I had forgotten to move the actual setting of the actions to the "KNotify only" case, and had only been putting the signal/slot connections in there.
<CIA-46> [muon] jmthomas * 1188256 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/event.cpp Fix a bug where KNotify actions would appear in KNotify/Tray icon combo mode, but would not do anything. They weren't supposed to be in the KNotify at all in this mode.
<CIA-46> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101021200455-d092z6kgm8v1qokl * debian/changelog Update debian/changelog
 * JontheEchidna will blog about k-n-h in 11.04 when he gets home, bbiab
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I was more thinking all 3 of us go on crew duty and we all get free tshirts ^^
<shtylman> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ubiquity/+bug/538505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538505 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Lucid) "KDE frontend extremely slow reponsiveness / high CPU usage" [Medium,Confirmed]
<shtylman> was that a problem when you did installer dev this last cycle?
<Riddell> shtylman: I didn't notice that as a problem in 10.10
<shtylman> cool... maybe we should close the ticket then
<shtylman> if it comes back someon will repost I guess
<shtylman> and the lucid version is won't fix
<shtylman> as I doubt we will go back to fix that up
<Riddell> shtylman: go for it
<shtylman> I can't mark lucid as won't fix
<shtylman> :(
<Riddell> you can't?
<shtylman> nope
<shtylman> it is greyed out
<markey> guys, how do I close a text-based EULA with synaptic?
<markey> trying to install Sun Java
 * markey is puzzled
<Riddell> markey: scroll down to bottom and click tickbox?
<markey> doesn't work
<markey> it's a text screen
<markey> I mean, how could you click that?
<markey> it's meant for the console
<Riddell> there should be a tickbox widget in it
<markey> there isn't :/
<valorie> you have to open up the details screen, as I recall
<markey> I did that
<valorie> which gives you a console
<markey> it shows me the text
<valorie> hmm
<markey> but no input field
<valorie> arrow keys?
<markey> that works :)
<valorie> \o/
<markey> but what now?
<markey> I scrolled down
<valorie> heh
<Riddell> no OK button?
<valorie> y ?
<markey> well yeah, there is <OK>
<markey> what to do with it?
<Riddell> <tab> <space> ?
<markey> aaaah
<markey> right, tab
<markey> that worked
<markey> heh
<valorie> soooo geeky
<markey> very
<markey> usability fail, really
<Riddell> debconf is like that alas
<JontheEchidna> anybody up for REVU?
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gtk2-engines-oxygen
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: dh $@ --kde without pkg-kde-tools?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> (It does build, though :D)
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> probably why I didn't notice
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: you pressed two "tab" before src/qcolorutils.cpp in copyright
<sgh> Hi. I'm trying to hack kickoff to appear on mousepress instead of mouseup. I can't seem to find any way to make PopupApplet react on mousepress. Do you guys know how ?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-22
<Sput> markey: it's even moar funny when you remember that EULAs are illegal in the EU.
<sgh> Is it possible to avoid PopupApplet to react on mouseclicks or to at least make it react on MousePress instead ?
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022024544-gb4b4twjibxw1ppq * debian/changelog Fix version in changelog
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022024810-w7ul3c9zn453jjfe * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kde4libs 4.5.2-0ubuntu1
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022025204-6yskrdi8fcsoyhfy * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022025330-kvl0kvh2tacs7msv * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022025451-pwq8o39qrl9akxsp * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022025636-25266wj099n6eac0 * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022025748-3r1zo051vdfa4718 * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022025842-jv4daaxdegh6jukp * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022030151-uwvxukfue9ybz75f * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022030322-taoxbkmyumc2zjyh * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022030444-e6ee8xc903ulnn1z * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022030646-mx3hif09ub32fy3c * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022030740-pfcy0jktnluwww4s * debian/ (changelog control) Build against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2-0ubuntu1 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022031208-kz43pdn127c67mph * debian/ (38 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-46> kdebindings (4:4.5.2+svn1188326-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low * Merge with
<CIA-46> Debian git remaining changes: - Add libqscintilla2-dev, libqwt5-qt4-dev and
<Lex79> O.o
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022032133-n32xguzyf26o8xn1 * debian/changelog Fix version number
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022032330-z5v53q361z4gxuwe * debian/control Bump kde-sc-dev-latest
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022033940-my5i4u0vw2ndkf9y * debian/ (changelog control) add python-kde4, python-sip, python-qt4 to build-dependencies
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022034503-jbici0v2q1dhrpw2 * debian/changelog Fix version number
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022034643-t13v4b1fqw954m48 * debian/changelog Fix version number
<maco> wow
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022035001-b044woimvrt7qfn3 * debian/changelog Fix version number
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022035147-gvf3jmcgg73nl2wq * debian/changelog Fix version number
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022035302-izwm5s6b7mcdsky3 * debian/changelog Fix version number
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022035421-9cfhyg1ixbl6pxaz * debian/changelog Fix version number
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I never got a good answer to my question.
<valorie> apachelogger: did you finish your Amarok script for UDS streaming?
 * valorie is blogging
<valorie> taking off tomorrow morning for Orlando
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022035659-9a74lmm4hlg8wy2x * debian/changelog Fix version number
<valorie> heh, plasma-desktop totally crashed
<valorie> so hard that Dr. Konqi disappeared too
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022035750-yg7enucqi22u4j73 * debian/changelog Fix version number
<ScottK> valorie: That's not just plasma-desktop crashing.  That won't take Dr. Konqi with.  Something underneath died.
<valorie> IRC and FF didn't crash
<valorie> weird, eh?
<valorie> about to restart, though
<valorie> I need konsole
<Darkwing1uck> konsole
<Darkwing1uck> :D
<apachelogger> valorie: haven't gotten no data yet, need to do poking again
<apachelogger> then again I am late for calculus right now
<markey> moin apachelogger
<apachelogger> o/
<jussi> huomenta!
<valorie> ScottK: you were right
<valorie> whole desktop died
<valorie> niters
<markey> how to get Java working in Chromium?
<markey> it says "Missing Plugin"
<markey> I have Sun Java installed
<markey> think I found it
<markey> yay. works
<markey> Minecraft, here we come!
<markey> ...or not
<markey> black screen :(
<markey> I found a HOWTO
<markey> http://timashley.me/node/596
<markey> Mamarok: ^
<markey> I give up for now
<markey> this is madness :)
<ScottK> markey: No.  It's Java.
<ScottK> (the difference is subtle at most though)
<jussi> last time I checked you just had to install sun-java6-plugin for java to work in chromium...
<Riddell> Quintasan: mind and register for UDS if you want to take part in sessions
<BluesKaj> I have a kernel grub problem during updates, dpkg locks my system trying to install a kernel module/linix image that seems non-existent ...any ideas?
<Riddell> user problems in #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<Riddell> (i.e. I've no idea sorry)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I've asked there a few times in the last few days ...absolutely no response 
<Riddell> try e-mail, forums..
<CIA-46> [muon] jmthomas * 1188458 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 3 dirs) Use the ${DEBCONF_KDE_LIB} macro in target_link_libraries rather than the "raw" link target of debconf-kde
<Riddell> morning agateau, how is Florida?
<agateau> Riddell: sunny and hot!
<agateau> Riddell: but they like their air conditioning system a bit too much
<Riddell> well they have oil, it needs to be used up
<Riddell> agateau: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-general-n-git-for-bzr-users seems popular
<agateau> Riddell: yes, I better not disappoint :)
<agateau> Riddell: a few people from your team are interested as well
<jefferai> shadeslayer: 
<jefferai> [10:14:19] <jefferai> the bad news is that my faulty raid card rebooted my machine again overnight
<jefferai> [10:14:36] <jefferai> the good news is that I have the replacement and was coming on IRC to tell you guys I was going to do the replacement tomorrow *anyways*
<jefferai> so it will go down tomorrow morning EDT
<Riddell> Lex79, debfx: shall I start uploading merged packages to natty?
<txwikinger> natty? Can we upgrade to natty already? :D
<persia> txwikinger, upload, yes, upgrade, with significant risk.
<Riddell> you can try
<debfx> Riddell: yes, the packages I merged are ready
<txwikinger> persia: I have a test vm for such things :D
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8672 new upload
<debfx> JontheEchidna: a watch file for gtk-oxygen: http://paste.debian.net/97660/
<ScottK> debfx: Very nice.  That works for kde-apps too.  I didn't know it was possible.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what question? 0_o
<shadeslayer> jefferai: thats fine with me, ill probably in a flight when your box goes down :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: [14:46:28] <shadeslayer> ScottK: you made lwn "why it's people think it's good to throw away bugs"
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hahaha :P
<shadeslayer> maybe you can discuss that at UDS :P
<Riddell> ScottK: kdebase-workspace uploaded, packages will need Newed once compiled
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> last call for anything you guys want to get from india :)
<ScottK> Maybe we'll be in Orlando by then and you can buy me whisky while I do it.
<persia> shadeslayer, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-qa-n-triage-revisited is likely the relevant spec
<Riddell> ScottK: I doubt they have suitable quality whisky in Orlando that would befit me buying it :)
<shadeslayer> persia: ScottK needs that more :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdepim announced, but ftp.kde is down for some reason, ill try ktown
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could you send us a Commonwealth Games?  I think the Scottish government has too much money and needs to spend some extra
<ScottK> persia: Thanks for pointing that one out.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's a big town.  We'll find a suitable import.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure :D
<shadeslayer> hmm.. its on ktown :)
<Lex79> ScottK: is it possible reject kdebase-workspace? it should be build after kdebindings because kdebindings should be build with the new python-qt4 and new sip
<ScottK> Lex79: archive's on auto, so the source is already accepted.
<ScottK> It'll just have to be uploaded again.
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> oh I can't upload sip4-qt3 :( it's not in the set of kubuntu packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK are you guys attending that pizza party?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: around
<Lex79> ?
<JontheEchidna> hi
<JontheEchidna> need an upload?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/sip4-qt3_4.11.1.orig.tar.gz
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/sip4-qt3_4.11.1-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Lex79> thanks :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't know what I'm doing after get off the airplane in Orlando.  Knowing when/where I'm going to socialize would be way past where I ma.
<Lex79> oh my. also python-qt4 and qscintilla :(
<ScottK> ma/am
<ScottK> Lex79 and JontheEchidna: Can we add Python3 support too.
<ScottK> (if you didn't)
 * JontheEchidna holds off on upload
<ScottK> Lex79 and JontheEchidna: Quintasan was looking into it the other day.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/python-qt4_4.7.7-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/python-qt4_4.7.7.orig.tar.gz
<Lex79> ScottK: looking what?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/qscintilla2_2.4.5-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<ScottK> Lex79: Add Python 3 support to our sip4-qt3 package.
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/qscintilla2_2.4.5.orig.tar.gz
 * nixternal saw ScottK hax0ring his mac :p
<maco> ScottK: http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/10/20/ubuntu-and-qt/#comment-4126  <-- can we patch that?  (ignore the bit about him getting failures. he said in the next comment that toggling local_only to false on a system that doesnt have a broken gtk install works)
<ScottK> maco: I'd want to know why it's set to true before I had an opinion.
<maco> ScottK: would that make it a nokia question?
<ScottK> maco: Qt upstream question.  Some of the developers work for Nokia, but it's no more a Nokia question than questions about Ubuntu are Canonical questions.
<maco> ok
<ScottK> (assuming it's not that way due to a patch from us or Debian)
<nixternal> Riddell: re: kubuntu-docs. my plan is to convert it over to cmake if possible. will be a lot of playing around, but i want to get that all fixed and document the packaging/translation process as well. importing the translations back into the package totally sucks. a lot of manual editing of translated docbook templates because for some reason tags get broken a lot
<Lex79> ScottK: python 3 default is 3.2 ?
<Lex79> or 3.1?
<shadeslayer> jussi: can me apachelogger and maco do crew duty on friday? ( your the crew chief right ? )
 * Lex79 added python3 support to sip
 * shadeslayer pokes his kdepim build to pick up
<Lex79> shadeslayer: are you building 4.7 for natty?
<shadeslayer> Lex79: 4.4.7 for maverick atm, natty doesnt have 4.5.2 kde4libs -.-
<shadeslayer> so im building kdepim 4.4.7 with maverick KDE 4.5.1
<Lex79> ehm yes 4.4.7 :P
<Lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> and its done...
<shadeslayer> Lex79: i upload it to updates PPA right?
<Lex79> yeah
 * Lex79 upgrades to natty
<shadeslayer> wha
<shadeslayer> Lex79: are you crazy or whut :P
<Lex79> I'm pretty sure JontheEchidna follow me :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> I upgraded to natty the first day the toolchain was available
<Lex79> buahaha :P
<shadeslayer> ill probably update to first alpha
<shadeslayer> Lex79: E: kdepim source: weak-library-dev-dependency kdepim-dev on libkdepim4 (>= ${binary:Version}) << kdepim
<Lex79> dunno
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: in natty the bold is too bold, isn't it?
<Lex79> or just my impression?
<JontheEchidna> I've not noticed anything
<Lex79> uhm maybe you didn't upgrade to the last version of Qt
<Lex79> 4.7.0-0ubuntu6
<jussi> shadeslayer: I might be... but I havent been told :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: what gave you that idea?
<shadeslayer> jussi: says so on the wiki page
<jussi> where?
<jussi> link me
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N/Crew
<jussi> *G*
<shadeslayer> oh.. IRC Crew Chief
<jussi> ahhyeah, Im irc crew cheif every time im there
<jussi> cz<tab> is crew cheif
<shadeslayer> jussi: she isnt online i think
<jussi> she is online, but possibly not around at this second
<shadeslayer> right :)
<shadeslayer> i suppose ill mail her
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, you can usually catch her in #ubuntu-community-chat
<shadeslayer> uh.. channel doesnt exsist ... :D
<CIA-46> [muon] jmthomas * 1188591 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-46> Save the cache state before loading a package marking files. This is a partial
<CIA-46> fix for not being able to undo the loading of a markings file. There's another
<CIA-46> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1188592 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Backend::loadSelections() changes package states, so emit packageChanged() if it has. Fixes clients not being aware that things have changed after this function was called.
<CIA-46> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1188596 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Don't say we were successful if there were errors. That looks a bit silly, especially when we have error dialogs to contradict ourselves. CCMAIL:490353@bugs.launchpad.net
 * JontheEchidna wonders if they'll ever get around to bug 609247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609247 in qapt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qapt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609247
<JontheEchidna> <3 CCMAIL, though
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i changed bug 490353 for you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490353 in qapt (Ubuntu) "install-package incorrectly displays package installed successfully" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490353
<JontheEchidna> I noticed. That was fast
<JontheEchidna> was planning to do that after I got back from the *ahem* facilities
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK:  Riddell: kubuntu-n-coding and kubuntu-n-mobile are clashing 
<shadeslayer> ( for the past 2 days i think )
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/sip4-qt3_4.11.1.orig.tar.gz
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/sip4-qt3_4.11.1-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Lex79> with python 3 support
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: also this with python 3 support http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/python-qt4_4.7.7-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/python-qt4_4.7.7.orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<shadeslayer> cya
<Lex79> night shadeslayer
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I'll upload once I get home
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<Lex79> ok
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022203043-5arwhc4bd2wn3f22 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Refresh kubuntu_04_kimpanel_disable_scim.diff, add libxml2-dev to build-deps
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022204722-pv3s2171belpc55s * debian/ (changelog control) Bump python-kde4 build-dep to 4:4.5.2+svn1188326-0ubuntu1
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022205355-dpi4ytbwvm9gkzlx * debian/ (changelog control) Bump python-kde4 build-dep to 4:4.5.2+svn1188326-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't worry.  Make yourself essential for both and one will almost certainly get moved.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: do you plan to push gtk2-engines-oxygen to Debian?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: no, I can't really maintain a debian box to test things on atm
<debfx> okay, i'll try to get it uploaded if I have time
<debfx> ScottK: yes, they do a good job of cluttering up the download link (PHPSESSID, etc.) but it's still possible
<makl> debfx: What is "gtk2-engines-oxygen" exactly? I uploaded oxygen-molecule for Maverick, if gtk2-engines-oxygen is something better, it might be useful to replace the Oxygen-Molecule with this...
<debfx> makl: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=129715
<makl> debfx: really cool!
<makl> thanks!
<debfx> makl: yeah, it looks quite good
<makl> debfx: It looks very similar to the Oxygen-Molecule design ( http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=103741 ) The menu borders are a little bit huge...
<makl> ...but the glow-effect is really nice!
<makl> the oxygen-molecule dev told me, that there's a new project, immitating the oxygen-style better than oxygen-molecule does... Maybe the oxygen-engine is this project
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-23
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: does pyqt need to wait on sip before it will build python3 support?
<Lex79> yes/no, if you upload now you have to retry, I added the correct build-deps version in control ;)
<JontheEchidna> heh, 4.8 is out http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/PyQt?content=28477
<Lex79> oh my :(
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: can you do the 4.8 ? just keep my rules please :)
<Lex79> and the python 3 build-deps
<Lex79> qscintilla needs upload too, see the backlog
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101022231810-9rq9pfzsf6vc0vx8 * debian/ (changelog control) kde4libs (4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu2) natty; urgency=low * Fix libkcmutils4, libkemoticons4, libkidletime4, libkprintutils4 upgrade * kdelibs5-data replaces libkdecore5
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Feel free to ping me when sip4-qt3 hits new.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ok
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: qscintilla uploaded, btw
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks
<Lex79> ScottK: sip will not be in new, no need to make a new binary package
<ScottK> Lex79: We do want the python3 stuff separate.
<Lex79> who said that? you didn't said that before
<Lex79> *say
<ScottK> Sorry.  I thought everyone knew.
<ScottK> http://wiki.debian.org/Python/SqueezePy3k has information on how to do it.
<Lex79> :(
<ScottK> Also Quintasan had his attempt at it reviewed in #debian-python and got feedback on it.
<ScottK> That's why I mentioned he'd been working on it.
<ScottK> (sorry - really busy day here).
<JontheEchidna> I'll be up for another 5 hours, if uploads are necessary
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: If Quintasan did, I leave the package to him
<Lex79> :P
 * ScottK pokes at Quintasan to get to work.
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I see what you mean: http://imgur.com/F5b4o
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yeah
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: there is a patch in qt4-x11 which we have to remove/disable
<Lex79> it was reintroduced in the last upload
<JontheEchidna> the fake_embolden one?
<Lex79> uhm I don't remeber, I removed it in the middle of maverick cycle
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yes, kubuntu_08
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that one needs to go
<JontheEchidna> iirc there was a bug report about it, then we removed it for maverick
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yes it causes also an issue in konsole
<JontheEchidna> this just might be annoying enough to make me fix it
<Lex79> thanks :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/4.7.7-0ubuntu1
<Lex79> retry please
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: retried
<Lex79> uhm I think sip is not yet published
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023020614-zx5zl1m6rga498ya * debian/ (changelog control) kde4libs (4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu3) natty; urgency=low * libkutils4 depends on libkcmutils4, libkprintutils4, libkidletime4 and libkemoticons4
<ScottK> Lex79: If it published on the last publisher run it will be available at ~45 after the hour from archive.ubuntu.com (and to the builders)
<Lex79> thank ScottK
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<Lex79> ScottK: did you move kde4libs from New?
<ScottK> Lex79: I did not.
<ScottK> Should I?
<Lex79> uhm strange
<Lex79> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu2
<Lex79> it seems not in new
<ScottK> Then I guess someone else did.
<Lex79> uhm again :) maybe the new binaries are not yet published
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu2/+build/2014857
<ScottK> Should be there in 5 minutes it looks like.
<Lex79> ScottK: oh, there are some kdelibs binary packages in universe, libkcmutils4, libkemoticons4, libkidletime4, libkprintutils4
<Lex79> need shell powers?
<ScottK> Lex79: Yes.
<ScottK> Sorry.  Can't help with that one.
<Lex79> ScottK: you have to grab this new power ! we need it
<ScottK> Lex79: One needs to be employed by or under long term contract with Canonical to get shell access into their data center.
<Lex79> ah :(
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023032254-qt51isl80imspvii * debian/ (changelog control) Revert my previous commit
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023040300-js5wt1wk78eddff2 * debian/ (changelog control kdebase-workspace-wallpapers.install) Fix freespacenotifier, kdebase-workspace-bin, libprocesscore4b, libsolidcontrolifaces4a and libtaskmanager4b upgrades
<nixternal> everyone heading to uds this weekend, have a safe and wonderful trip. i will probably check in on monday if i can to see how things are going
<crimsun> I'd drink a beer for you, but I don't drink beer.
<maco> nor do i
<nixternal> nor do i
<maco> just teqila @ 11am?
<nixternal> oh wait, sorry, i was confused obviously :p
<crimsun> -;p
<maco> crimsun: alfalfa?
<crimsun> maco: I had a nice bowl of pho this evening at Pho 75 near Rosslyn; try it sometime
<nixternal> i think that was the last time i had tekillya, or at least the last time i remember
<nixternal> jeesh, 11pm and i am ready for bed. this gettin' old shit has to stop
<nixternal> g'nite!
<maco> crimsun: kk. know of any nearer to clarendon or ballston? rosslyn's not a nice walk
<crimsun> I'll ask around
<maco> k
<crimsun> this schedule is heinous
<maco> o?
<crimsun> yeah, mostly 13~14-hr days this week
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023044247-tooq5fppiszg6ixy * debian/ (changelog control) Released
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023050108-u33d0g6oxty836sp * debian/ (changelog control) konqueror replaces libkonqsidebarplugin4a (<< 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2)
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023050450-r10xpqtxg332pzoh * debian/control Remove XS-Debian-Vcs-Browser and git
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023051043-1dqyyl57xbxyuaqr * debian/changelog Fix changelog
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023051623-vk4bmovtpewtu5mf * debian/changelog Releasing version 4.5.2
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023052450-tpijtgp3lwpd3amz * debian/ (changelog control) Releasing version 4.5.2
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023054152-oen4bwvamg9z5344 * debian/changelog Realising version 4.5.2
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023054602-qq3l4fmuqtv49tif * debian/changelog Releasing version 4.5.2
<shadeslayer> maco: pingly
<maco> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> maco: any news on the namkeen?
<maco> im just gonna say "something not too spicy"
<shadeslayer> alrighty :)
<shadeslayer> hahaha .... Something Developer-related < one of the plenaries
<shadeslayer> who was packaging that oxygen gtk thing?
<shadeslayer> just a small note, debian is too
 * apachelogger is getting like super nervous
<apachelogger> also I have a meeting in 15 minutes :O
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger jumps out of the pyjamas into more appropriate clothing and scuttles off to university
<Sput> it's... saturday...
<shadeslayer> ok i guess ill be meeting you guys at UDS now :D
 * shadeslayer is leaving for the airport in 50 mins
<apachelogger> Sput: is there something special about today being saturday?
<Sput> apachelogger: yes. having meetings.
<apachelogger> Sput: well
<apachelogger> if one wants to go on vacation for a week one first must work harder :P
<Sput> ah, I call that "homeoffice" :>
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you are sput :P
 * apachelogger drew 17 class diagrams and needs a new hand now
<nigelb> apachelogger: aren't you supposed to get on a plane soon?
<apachelogger> nigelb: in like 12 hours
 * apachelogger is only arriving sunsday evening
<apachelogger> -s
<nigelb> apachelogger: ah, ok
<crimsun> shadeslayer: I'll be at UDS-N for the first two days.
<on3_g> hi all
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101023171301-dgyecckgeab7w3mu * debian/patches/ (3 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-46> Remove kubuntu_08_add_missing_bold_style.diff and
<CIA-46> kubuntu_08_add_missing_bold_style.diff, as they were causing regressions with
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101023171510-mjxn61qwc4w070b1 * debian/changelog Changelog++
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: can you fix the Qt changelog at least in bzr? no need another upload I think, just in bzr to remember what you did
<JontheEchidna> hmm?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> ha
<JontheEchidna> I blame klipper :P
<Lex79> :D
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101023181113-8ec8uiz3p01we1lw * debian/changelog Fix changelog
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023182806-73el4ho5bz84sgkm * debian/ (changelog control) kdebindings-dbg and libqyoto4.5-cil not depend on libsmokeqt4-3
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023182948-arfo2ox7x2rnkd2e * debian/changelog kdepim-runtime (4:4.4.7-0ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low * New upstream release
<Lex79> I hope someone arrive with shell power
<ScottK> Probably most of them are in transit.
<jjesse> check #ubuntu-uds
<jjesse> or whatever the channel is :)
<Lex79> yes, the problems are two: 1)it's saturday 2) UDS
<Lex79> :D
<apachelogger> if we had point to point teleportation...
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023201104-82vltt8fpmdkbeaf * debian/ (changelog control) kdepim (4:4.4.7-0ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low * New upstream release - Build against kdepim-runtime 4.4.7
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023210109-9il00wttfc8dj5ju * debian/ (changelog control) * kdesdk-dolphin-plugins replaces dolphin-plugins * Build against libkonq5-dev (>= 4:4.5.2-0ubuntu1) for libkonq5 -> libkonq5a transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023210444-8okn72434je00tsy * debian/ (changelog control) * Build against libkon5-dev (>= 4:4.5.2-0ubuntu1) for libkon5 -> libkon5a transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023211626-kxm2x0eivtc63twy * debian/ (changelog control) amarok (2:2.3.2-0ubuntu5) natty; urgency=low * Rebuild against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2a-0ubuntu2 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023211915-s84rtcowjxgho5sy * debian/ (source source/format changelog control rules) choqok (0.9.85-0ubuntu3) natty; urgency=low * Rebuild against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2a-0ubuntu2 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023211954-ez4r78edd3ze2986 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) bzr add
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023212447-y8i6egpc1y8ocbb5 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) k3b (2.0.1-1ubuntu4) natty; urgency=low * Rebuild against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2a-0ubuntu2 for libkutils4 transition
<DarkwingDuck> What's the wiki page for Kubuntu logos?
<DarkwingDuck> I can't find it via search for some odd reason...
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023213318-mxkxc2cz0kyo2qd9 * debian/ (changelog control) plasma-widget-networkmanagement (0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu2) natty; urgency=low * Rebuild against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2a-0ubuntu2 for libkutils4 transition
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023213740-s6qi0a051jf5az5k * debian/ (changelog control) konversation (1.3.1-1ubuntu4) natty; urgency=low * Rebuild against kdelibs5-dev 4.5.2a-0ubuntu2 for libkutils4 transition
<JontheEchidna> man, this looks pretty hardcore: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58038418/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.phonon_4:4.7.0really4.4.2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> it's currently breaking the entire KDE stack
<JontheEchidna> (on armel)
<ScottK> Yep.
 * ScottK asked NCommander to look at it, but he didn't reply to my ping on IRC.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I gotta finish packing for my easly bleep flight tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> *Early
<Lex79> ScottK: I'm doing libktorrent, should I use libboost-dev or libbost1.42-dev ? there's libboost-dev in the last upload
<ScottK> Lex79: Either would work right now, but use the versioned one so we make sure to keep all of KDE on the same version.
<Lex79> ok thanks
<NCommander> ScottK: I'm on VAC
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you saying my product is flawed? :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, looks like the ASM for some atomic Qt operation is flawed
<apachelogger> stupid asm
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> apparently I should be taking a bus in 6 hours
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<JontheEchidna> lunchpad is munching my time by being slow...
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<Lex79> lol
<JontheEchidna> synaptic writes /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic to store the APT::Install-Recommends setting :/
<JontheEchidna> does that mean that any app that wants to change the system recommends policy has to rely on 99synaptic being there?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> or do we have to make an even higher numbered file and enter a neverending war of breaking the other application?
<apachelogger> that is unless apt already switches it internally
<JontheEchidna> this setting used to be in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu, but then it was somehow made default internally in APT and removed
<JontheEchidna> (01ubuntu was installed by apt)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: isnt there some aptconf that stores the global setting for the system?
<apachelogger> (or can store)
<JontheEchidna> isn't that /etc/apt.conf or the files in /etc/apt.conf.d/ ?
<apachelogger> oh, true
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you go by apt.conf :P
 * apachelogger does not think the fugly synaptic should install that sorta crap
<apachelogger> BUG
<apachelogger> if I want apps to mess with my supreme settings then I will use windows kthx
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it was done with the wonderful Ubuntu patch review process :P
<JontheEchidna> where if patch fixes symptom -> gets applied
<JontheEchidna> I don't suspect that anybody who knows better actually reviewed it
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I shall whine to our leader personally in the most whiny fashion :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> or at least mvo, if you see him ;)
 * apachelogger is reasonable certain he will not be invited to uds anymoar after next week ;)
<CIA-46> [ubuntu] Alessandro Ghersi <alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org * alessandro-ghersi@kubuntu.org-20101023222236-ow0k1zorchmw0v1a * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) digikam (2:1.5.0-0ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low * New upstream release - Bump build-dependencies - Build against libkipi-dev 1.5.0
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mvo gets whining for starting pyth0rn apps and then leave them to rot :P
<apachelogger> language-selector \o/ \o/ \o/
 * apachelogger packs his beauty case
<JontheEchidna> just tested; writing to /etc/apt/apt.conf will work
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does it take supremacy over them files?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> then I suppose the bug that was supposed to be fixed by 99synaptic is still there but with limited audience ;)
<JontheEchidna> the bug was that synaptic's setting for installing recommends didn't keep between sessions :s
<JontheEchidna> or something
<apachelogger> synaptic - you report it, we make the workaround
<apachelogger> :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * JontheEchidna is off to properly add recommends-as-dependencies settings in muon
<apachelogger> muon - moar badass than synaptic
<JontheEchidna> lol, try mousing over an icon in systemsettings and placing your mouse over where part of the tooltip will show up
<JontheEchidna> has to be an icon in the bottom row, where it has to place the tooltip above the icon since it would hit the bottom of the screen otherwise
<apachelogger> not seeing no nothing
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> well I get a tooltip appearing, then disappearing because my mouse is over it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for me the tooltips are placed below the icon, so at the point I would enter the tooltip I am not highlighting the icon anymore
<JontheEchidna> I moved my SS window to the bottom of the screen, and placed my mouse over an icon on the bottom row
<apachelogger> aahhh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just flashes here
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I get grey flashes since compositing is off
<apachelogger> also due mouse focus loss, since the tooltip steals it
<apachelogger> isnt there some way to make widgets not accept focus or something?
<apachelogger> i.e. even if the tooltip would place itself ontop of the icon the icon would still have focus
<apachelogger> apparently not
<JontheEchidna> wow, I don't think that APT has any API to write a configuration file
<apachelogger> hm, maybe as a solution the tooltip should just be drawn above the icon 
<apachelogger> wah, now I need in like 5 hours and didnt have sleep nor am finished packing
<JontheEchidna> maybe they thought that setting it during runtime via cmdline args would be OK since it was developed for apt-get
<apachelogger> clearly someone will be sleeping high above the clouds ^^
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: indeed it sounds like something they could have considered OK ^^
<JontheEchidna> this means that I'll have to write my own config parser :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is it not standard ini format?
<crimsun> wow, the maverick live (desktop) installer looks *nice*
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: here's an example: APT::Install-Recommends "true";
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> it looks like a unicorn fart right there
 * apachelogger is happy to say that he is very unorganized and might end up taking a train in the wrong direction, missing his flight :D
<JontheEchidna> LibQApt will be the first APT wrapper that will actually let you write config without writing your own parser, mark my words!
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> any bets on whether our dictator will announce that unity is being rewritten using Qt?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-24
<ScottK> DEB_MAKE_EXTRA_ARGS = -mimplicit-it=thumb on armel seems to be the solution for the phonon problem.
<ScottK> NCommander: Is ^^^ safe/not totally insane?
<Lex79> ScottK: kdebindings is in New
<ScottK> Thanks.  Trying to fix phonon right now though.
 * ScottK will try to look later.
<persia> ScottK, If forcing thumb generates thumb2 code, go for it.  If it generates Thumb1 code, it won't run on recent hardware.  The common bug case is forcing things *not* to use thumb2, but rather use -marm to force ARM instructions, although fixing it the other way should result in smaller code.
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<Lex79> ScottK: since you're looking at phonon, in CMakeLists.txt line #112  you should add   -Wno-psabi  to suppress va_list mangling warnings generated by qstring.h
<ScottK> Lex79: Thanks.
<Lex79> np
<ScottK> So far, architecture specific debian/rules changes have been unaccountably kicking my behind.  I may have it sorted out now though.
<Lex79> great, the same problem is also present in qt4-x11
<ScottK> persia: Is there an easy way to tell if the code is Thumb1 or Thumb2?
<persia> One could probably run the machine code through a parser (I don't know of tools).
<persia> The easiest way is to try to run it on hardware: Thumb1 code will SIGILL
<persia> But, really, you want to ask someone who understands compiler defaults: I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu-arm, except I expect that there will be no response pre-UDS.
<ScottK> OK. I suspect I can hunt someone down there.
<persia> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ARM/Thumb2 is the best resource I know for that sort of thing (other than dmart's brain)
<persia> (note that the page is likely out of date)
<ScottK> That's where I got my idea from, so I guess at UDS it is.
<ScottK> Also the headers seem to be missing in the armel build.  
<ScottK> So that'll be a bummer too.
<persia> I suspect there's a lot of that sort of thing.  Many of the upstream developers who work on ARM tend to do everything as cross-compile and expect to custom-compile each rootfs as a whole, rather than the more modular approach we see in other places.
<ScottK> I think I may have done some other "bad" thing.  I think I replaced something in the environment rather than added to it since it seems like the build went to /usr/local.
<NCommander> ScottK: that should be embedded in the compiler
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  Guide me.
<NCommander> ScottK: no, that's an acceptable fix for now as a workaround, but doko needs to take a brick to the toolchain; we had a patch that made that option the defeat
<NCommander> *default
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.  Please let him know ....
<NCommander> ScottK: I'll grab him at UDS
<ScottK> Somehow DEB_MAKE_EXTRA_ARGS += -mimplicit-it=thumb is stepping on something else.  I guess I'll figure it out tomorrow.
<SchattenMeister> http://www.drogendealer.de/cgi-bin/dd.cgi?RXXb5pZa        please click it the link for me thxx you 
<Mamarok> SchattenMeister: don't do that
<Lex79> he did also in kde-devel
<Mamarok> good readon for a kick then
<Sput> more for a k-line
<Mamarok> Sput: I already talked to the freenode ops
<Mamarok> !op Schattenmeister spamming channels with link to collect clicks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mamarok> could some op remove that person, please?
<Mamarok> !op
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
<Mamarok> please remove SchattenMeister, he is a spammer
<ikonia> !ops | insider_ is SchattenMeister the spammer ban evading
<ubottu> insider_ is SchattenMeister the spammer ban evading: Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
<shadeslayer> anyone at MCO right now?
<shadeslayer> i wonder if rbelem is still here
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> who is in the hotel right now? 
<CIA-46> [muon] jmthomas * 1189344 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/event.cpp Read configuration from the correct file, otherwise the notification configuration dialogs are pretty useless.
<JontheEchidna> nice, all those rebuilds for the libkutils4 transition are resulting in binaries that are 8-15% smaller. I'll blame the new GCC :)
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: dude
<shadeslayer> there?
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: room is 3196 ... im heading out atm 
<apachetransit> you know
<apachetransit> there is a viable chance I will get lost on my why to the hotel
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: lol
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: dude, take the shuttle
<shadeslayer> go to level 1 and pay for your shuttle ticket ( take the round trip one, its cheaper ) and then go to the mears counter just outside level 1
<apachetransit> shadeslayer: what shuttle, where is it, how do I get there, what language do I have to talk... where do I need to go anyway
<apachetransit> waaah
 * apachetransit is all brain demaged from travelling with lufthansa for like half a day
<shadeslayer> its called Mears travel something
<apachetransit> hm
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: your in MCO right?
<apachetransit> no
<shadeslayer> where are you then? :P
<apachetransit> waiting in charlotte for connection flight to MCO
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachetransit> and it is like flipping hot
<shadeslayer> ok, well ... MCO is weird ....
<apachetransit> I would stip nakkid if that would not mean that I would get arrested
<apachetransit> shadeslayer: so I have heared
<apachetransit> they have like trains between terminals?
<apachetransit> anyhow
<shadeslayer> you get off the flight at level 3, take a shuttle to the other terminal, go down to level 2 for baggage clain
<shadeslayer> *claim
<shadeslayer> and then you go down to level 1 for the shuttle
<apachetransit> shadeslayer: so once I have a ticket what do I do?
<shadeslayer> shuttle ticket?
<apachetransit> aye
<shadeslayer> you get a black round thing
<shadeslayer> ill post a pic... when digikam gets in its right mind
<apachetransit> also, what time zone do i configure in the plasma clocky, sure enough it lacks usability for people who dont know random large cities in the timezone they are in
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: America/Detroit
<apachetransit> cheers
<apachetransit> oh
 * apachetransit must lay off the uk talking
<shadeslayer> alternative to digikam
<apachetransit> shadeslayer: gwenview
<shadeslayer> can it import a specific pic?
<apachetransit> import?
<apachetransit> do you have a cam with prop protocol?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> it opened in dolphin
<apachetransit> yeah, dolphin should work via kamera slave
<shadeslayer> slooooww
<apachetransit> allegedly
<apachetransit> shadeslayer: so, are we actually in the same room?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachetransit> so I really need to teach you things
<apachetransit> oh dear oh dear
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<apachetransit> argh, that needs to go too
<Lex79> apachetransit: how many hours you flight?
<apachetransit> oh gosh
<apachetransit> ^tm american gal standing before apachetransit in line at security screening
<apachetransit> Lex79: 9 I think
<Lex79> omg
<apachetransit> +1 from graz to munich
<apachetransit> +1.5 from charlotte to orlando (I think
<apachetransit> )
<apachetransit> oh
<apachetransit> boarding time
<apachetransit> yay
<Lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: http://imgur.com/b1NfH
<Lex79> I hope you slept :)
<shadeslayer> see that black thing
<shadeslayer> that goes "buzzz" when your shuttle arrives
<shadeslayer> and the yellow stuff behind it is the ticket
<apachetransit> Lex79: on and off
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: http://imgur.com/8ByrX << hotel room view
<apachetransit> :O
<apachetransit> wtf
<Lex79> a jungle
<Lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> yeah i know :P
<apachetransit> is that disney on the right? ^^
<shadeslayer> where?
<shadeslayer> no
<Lex79> :D
<shadeslayer> thats the freeway i think
<apachetransit> I see
<apachetransit> shadeslayer: so, I go to mears, get myself a shuttle ticket to the hotel, and once the shuttle is there the buzzer goes off?
<shadeslayer> buzzer goes buzzzz
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachetransit> ^^
<apachetransit> wicked
<apachetransit> this sure is a different part of the world :P
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: you need to get the buzzer from a seprate location tho
<apachetransit> shadeslayer: and where do I find the shuttle then?
<shadeslayer> just outside level 1
<apachetransit> oh, there it gets complicated
<shadeslayer> get ticket from level 1 -> go outside to get buzzer -> wait
<apachetransit> can someone ask someone else to pick me up? :P
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: http://imgur.com/7MnoA << level 1
<apachetransit> well
<Lex79> poor apachetransit ;(
<apachetransit> shadeslayer: it is all blured
 * apachetransit enqueues himself for boarding
<shadeslayer> yeah, my buzzer buzzed the exact moment
<apachetransit> o/
<shadeslayer> cya in a few hours....
<shadeslayer> i should probably sleep till then
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: see those blurry escalators, the come down from level 2
<shadeslayer> the mears ticketing counter is on the left in that pic
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachetransit: take the round trip, its only 33USD
<shadeslayer> you save 7 USD
 * shadeslayer had pizza with duane a few mins ago
<NCommander> Is there pizza?
<shadeslayer> NCommander: not anymore
<shadeslayer> if you want noodles tho...
<shadeslayer> i have a extra cup :)
<DarkwingDuck> anyone online at uds?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: me
<DarkwingDuck> where ya at?
<shadeslayer> 3916
<shadeslayer> Tower 3
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: whats up
<DarkwingDuck> okay, im in 3002 tower three.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> when is the dinner thing ?
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep for a few hours, before apachetransit comes in and starts lecturing me ^_^
<DarkwingDuck> 8 i think... 
<shadeslayer> ohk.. sleep it is then
<DarkwingDuck> anyone else arrived from the kubuntu side?
<DarkwingDuck> that u know of?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: has your roomie arrived?
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: not yet
<DarkwingDuck> dont even know who
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: is the dinner open to everyone?
<shadeslayer> and where is rbelem? he was supposed to land hours ago
 * shadeslayer wants to look at plasma-mobile
<shadeslayer> valorie: which tower are you in?
<DarkwingDuck> not sure where anyone is. im gonna dig through wikis. you got the internet working i see
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-17
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm building the kubuntu-mobile image :-D
<rbelem> i'm going to bed
<rbelem> tomorrow lets see the results
<Tm_T> uh, is upgrade to Oneiric intended to remove kpackagekit?
<Tm_T> ah, is
<Riddell> muon is there instead
<apachelogger> I think muon is unable to install mp3 support
<apachelogger> yeah, it does not work
<apachelogger> installs all sorts of rubbish, just not fluendo or ffmpeg
<Riddell> mm, that's not good
<apachelogger> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/+bug/876045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 876045 in kdepimlibs (Ubuntu) "package libakonadi-contact4 4:4.7.2+git111007-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> needs looking into
<apachelogger> might just be a package not yet build issue, but who knows
<apachelogger> Riddell: supposedly jon the taco needs poking
<debfx> apachelogger: what does it install?
<apachelogger> a lot of stuff
<debfx> mp3 playback works fine for me with only -bad and -ugly installed
<apachelogger> Install: libsoundtouch0:amd64 (1.6.0-2, automatic), libts-0.0-0:amd64 (1.0-9, automatic), libzbar0:amd64 (0.10+doc-7, automatic), libflite1:amd64 (1.4-release-2, automatic), gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:amd64 (0.10.22-2ubuntu4), libfftw3-3:amd64 (3.2.2-1ubuntu2, automatic), libslv2-9:amd64 (0.6.6-9, automatic), libdirectfb-1.2-9:amd64 (1.2.10.0-4ubuntu3, automatic), libgme0:amd64 (0.5.5-2, automatic), freepats:amd64 (20060219-1), 
<apachelogger> libwildmidi1:amd64 (0.2.3.4-1, automatic), libcdaudio1:amd64 (0.99.12p2-10, automatic), libmimic0:amd64 (1.0.4-2.1, automatic), tsconf:amd64 (1.0-9, automatic), librsvg2-2:amd64 (2.34.1-2, automatic), libmusicbrainz4c2a:amd64 (2.1.5-6, automatic), libcelt0-0:amd64 (0.7.1-1, automatic), libofa0:amd64 (0.9.3-3.1, automatic), libmms0:amd64 (0.6.2-2, automatic)
<apachelogger> debfx: I think the algo is fckd
<apachelogger> IIRC it should install fluendo as first choie
<apachelogger> +c
<apachelogger> if that is not possible -> ffmpeg -> if that is not possible -> ugly
<debfx> or the package metadata is wrong
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<debfx> but how would it know which package is preferred?
<ulysses> packages needs a built-in AI
<apachelogger> debfx: hardcode
<debfx> hm for me the codec installer doesn't even pop up
<debfx> but shouldn't ffmpeg be able to play audio/x-ac3?
<apachelogger> debfx: ffmpeg is able to play amost everything
<debfx> apparently the ac3 decoder has been disabled because it's broken
<debfx> apachelogger: any idea how to debug the codec-installer-isn't-called problem?
<apachelogger> debfx: it is not called?
<apachelogger> PHONON_GST_DEBUG=5
<apachelogger> and if that does not help PHONON_GST_GST_DEBUG=3
<debfx> it doesn't seem to complain about a missing codec
<debfx> "gst-launch playbin" does however
<apachelogger> rbelem: https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds/downloads/2
<ghostcube> hi folks, shutdown doesnt still work, even with the new commandline
<droidslayer> \o
<Quintasan> wendar: \o/ I'm going to pick up the Transformer :)
<droidslayer> I got mine today \o/
<nigelb> droidslayer: transformer?
<droidslayer> Yup
<ulysses> Optimus Prime?
<nigelb> tablet?
<nigelb> phone?
<droidslayer> Tablet
<Quintasan> droidslayer: Where be pics of Kubantoo on it?
<droidslayer> Cant quite figure how to autocomplete irc nicks on this thing
<Quintasan> use the Search button
<Quintasan> durrr
<nigelb> Quintasan: Your at the google thing as well?
<nigelb> *you're
<Quintasan> nigelb: Nah, I'll be going to pick up mine in one hour or so
<Quintasan> Installing Kubantoo right away
<Quintasan> :P
<nigelb> Quintasan: No, I mean, are you at SF?
<Quintasan> Ah, no
<nigelb> Pick up from where?
<nigelb> :)
<Quintasan> Wrocław
<droidslayer> Quintasan: will investigate tomorrow, currently quite tired from the journey
<Quintasan> There is no such thing as "too tired" when working with shiny new hardware"
<nigelb> Nice
<nigelb> Quintasan++
<droidslayer> Just lying in the bed right now
<nigelb> Good point.
<droidslayer> Sure there is
<nigelb> Besides, its morning
<Quintasan> It means you are doing it wrong droidslayer 
<Quintasan> :P
<nigelb> Not like you're going to sleep anyway.
<droidslayer> Happens when you take a 27 hour flight
<nigelb> haha
<Quintasan> 27 hours?! I would have upgraded and broke Kubantoo in that time
<droidslayer> Did not have transformer on the flight 
<droidslayer> Might as well get up and start hacking in 10 minutes
<Quintasan> That's right, you are getting on the right track
<droidslayer> Since i can't sleep
<nigelb> droidslayer: see PM :)
<Quintasan> Now execute the action and post pics so we can comment
<droidslayer> Quintasan: hwh
<droidslayer> Her deep
<droidslayer> Fffffffuuuuuuuuuu
<droidslayer> Nvm me
<Quintasan> What the...
<droidslayer> Quintasan: switched keyboard layouts, typos everywhere along with auto complete
<Quintasan> droidslayer: PROTIP: use Thumb Keyboard
<Quintasan> or dock
<droidslayer> Didn't get a dock
<droidslayer> Just the tablet
<Quintasan> Thumb Keyboard then
<Quintasan> or SwiftKeyboard X
<Quintasan> The stock one is, ewww
<Quintasan> or wait me generate maliit package
<Quintasan> :P
<droidslayer> Can has apk?  :-P 
<apachelogger> wth is bulldog?
<droidslayer> Hey apachelogger 
<apachelogger> droidslayer: do we have kubuntu running yet?
<apachelogger> anyone with a symbian^3 phone around?
<droidslayer> apachelogger: just getting started, was sleeping earlier
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >implying anyone cares about new silly symbian
<apachelogger> your definition of new is very weird I might say
<Quintasan> s/new//
<kubotu> Quintasan meant: "apachelogger: >implying anyone cares about  silly symbian"
 * apachelogger does
<Quintasan> Have fun then :D
<Quintasan> droidslayer: check query
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/MX5
<Quintasan> We might have more luck with EGL now
<droidslayer> Bbiab
<apachelogger> what is egl anyway
<Quintasan> apachelogger: OpenGL ES 2.0 WORKING on i.MX board
<apachelogger> that is what egl is?
 * apachelogger points out that gles was working all along, we just didn't have drivers :P
<Quintasan> That's what I'm talking about, stop nitpicking pls
 * apachelogger will nit pick as much as he pleases after Quintasan having badmouthed poor ol symbian
<droidslayer> apachelogger: you never got back to me about arm packages for plasma active
<apachelogger> on a related note: my imx i empires away right now
<apachelogger> and I'll not get to touch it indecently for at least 2 weeks
<apachelogger> droidslayer: sure I did
<droidslayer> You ... did? Uh ... OK .... I'll look at my quassel backlogs then
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I said something like 'rbelem is awesome and likes to have packages, so he will get me packages;
<apachelogger> s/;/'/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "I said something like 'rbelem is awesome and likes to have packages, so he will get me packages'"
<droidslayer> OK
<apachelogger> what I like best about symbian is the sleeping screen
<apachelogger> makes it much less boring
<rbelem> image build failed :-/
<shadeslayer> rbelem: what do you use to generate rootfs ?
<shadeslayer> for ARM devices
<shadeslayer> ( I'm using rootstock right now, but it seems like ubuntu will switch to live-build in the Precise cycle )
<rbelem> forgot to upload kubuntu-mobile-meta :-P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, live build
<rbelem> shadeslayer, https://wiki.linaro.org/LiveHelper/Hacking?highlight=%28live-build%29
<rbelem> shadeslayer, live build is really nice
<shadeslayer> rbelem: the man pages are insanely long
<rbelem> shadeslayer, together with germinate it is really powerful
<rbelem> shadeslayer, thats true
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i didnt look at this
<rbelem> shadeslayer, just the wiki page
<shadeslayer> ok, I'm going through that
<rbelem> shadeslayer, grab the kubuntu-mobile-meta from the active ppa instead of linaro meta
<shadeslayer> rbelem: I want ARM packages :P
<shadeslayer> i386 and amd64 won't do it
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i will ask rsalveti to build them
<shadeslayer> please do :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, one minute
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> uhm, Did ScottK leave us or something?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i think so :'(
<shadeslayer> :(
 * shadeslayer hasn't seen any mails from hism regarding thi
 * shadeslayer hasn't seen any mails from him regarding this
<shadeslayer> rbelem: what does the "packages" variable do?
<shadeslayer> define packages to be seeded?
<shadeslayer> ( in lp:~linaro-maintainers/linaro/live-helper.config.oneiric.ubuntu-desktop conf_create.sh )
<eMyller> hi all
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> OK, I've got to get ready now, cya in a bit
<wendar> Quintasan: awesome! :)
<eMyller> dude
<eMyller> kde 4.7.2 is REQUIRED on oneiric :S
<yofel> o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: Scott sent a mail to ubuntu-devel ML that he's taking a vacation of undefined length
<yofel> eMyller: sorry, all of us are either busy and/or a bit tired...
 * yofel looks what's left
<eMyller> yofel: i know. that applies to me as well.
<eMyller> that was a comment, not a criticism... i'm on the dev boat too.
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you know anything about akonadi's postgres backend?
<yofel> re: you mail inbox
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, but I'll have a go at it once I get some time later today
<shadeslayer> and weird, I'm subscribed to ubuntu devel, and I didn't get that 
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, so far it seems like akonadi is running 'postgres', but those options are meant for 'pg_ctl'
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how is the transformer?
<yofel> btw. are we supposed to upload 4.7.2 to precise before the SRU is done?
<Riddell> yofel: yes, preferably
<yofel> ok
 * yofel goes uploading kdelibs
<debfx> why not just copy them from oneirc-updates?
<yofel> how?
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you want to continue, the postgres stuff in in akonadi server/src/storage/dbconfigpostgresql.cpp - haven't really figued out where it reads mServerPath from
<debfx> an archive admin can do that
<yofel> s/in in/is in/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "shadeslayer: if you want to continue, the postgres stuff is in akonadi server/src/storage/dbconfigpostgresql.cpp - haven't really figued out where it reads mServerPath from"
<yofel> meaning Riddell ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I just picked up mah transformer
<yofel> Quintasan: where did you get a transformer from?
<Quintasan> Will dump stock partition first and then attempt some Kubantoo installation
<Quintasan> yofel: I picked it up in Wrocław. wendar ordered it for me
 * yofel is still tablet-less -.-
<Quintasan> wendar: Yeah, so I went to pick it up, it's working (Android boots). Thanks :)
<Quintasan> Will post more pics when I get Kubantoo booting
 * Quintasan goes off to enjoy his pizza
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it should be kubuntu-mobile i guess
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control copyright) New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: harrharrr
<apachelogger> I suppose everyone got the optimus prime now ^^
<apachelogger> wendar: thanks again for setting this up and getting deployment sorted :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, apachelogger, rsalveti will send the packages for build today night -0300
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgeography] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<apachelogger> rbelem: awesum
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) Add libxxf86vm-dev to build-deps
<apachelogger> rbelem: https://picasaweb.google.com/101588423559652288894/UDSHarmattan
<apachelogger> btw, I fixed the harmattan boost stuff
<apachelogger> one needs to export main :D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: awesome
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmplot] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<markey> so here is a clear regression I found in 11.10: if you install the NVidia binary driver, python-gtk2 is not installed
<markey> making making nvidia-settings fail to write any config
<markey> I'm too busy to make a bug report, is it OK to report it just here? maybe you can create a report internally
<markey> Riddell: ^
<maco> markey: do you know what the package is for that nvidia binary driver?
<markey> maco: "python-gtk2". the dependency seems to be missing
<maco> no no i mean, what is the nvidia package?
<markey> for the user it's hard to detect the problem, unless you start it from the terminal
<yofel> markey: the settings are in 'nvidia-settings'
<yofel> er
<yofel> maco: ^
<maco> ok
<maco> thanks
<markey> thanks folks :)
<maco> im not on oneiric, but i see multiple nvidia drivers in the repos so didnt know which package 
<markey> I've installed the recommended one
<maco> hmm yeah there's rather a lack of gui toolkits in teh lsit for something marked as an x11 app
<yofel> which one that is depends on your card... (but usually it's nvidia-current)
<markey> it's a Quattro from a ThinkPad W510
<yofel> ah, probably about the same as in my T510 I guess
<markey> btw, some work mates are telling me that they have huge issues with the ThinkPad W520 (but still in 11.04). it works for others, I will check what the actual issue is
<markey> apachelogger: ^ one of the reasons why we really need a custom developer Kubuntu image from you
<markey> we're losing days of developer time due to issues like those
 * maco throws package at pbuilder
<markey> I made Kubuntu the standard developer OS at Nokia Ulm :)
<yofel> \o/
<maco> markey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/721453
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 721453 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "nvidia-settings should depend on pkg-config and python-gtk" [Undecided,New]
<maco> that bug suggests there are two missing dependencies. the other was ok for you?
<markey> and apachelogger will likely work for us (part time), creating a dev distro, maintaining .deb packages and .rpm
<markey> maco: after installing python-gtk2, everything was fine
<maco> ok
<wendar> apachelogger: glad to help Kubuntu's advances :)
<wendar> Quintasan: let me know if you need me to dig up the instructions for blatting over Android with Ubuntu. it's only a hack build script that pulls in appropriate drivers, but might be a useful starting point
<maco> hmm now who do i pester to sponsor that
<maco> hey, whichayall can upload to main?
 * apachelogger points at the as usual absent jon the taco
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, are you going to uds, btw?
<apachelogger> nope
 * yofel points at apachelogger
<rbelem> apachelogger, why not :'(
<apachelogger> rbelem: too much going on in my life
<apachelogger> like mobile apps
<apachelogger> rbelem: https://plus.google.com/photos/101588423559652288894/albums/5664521662013420769
<rbelem> apachelogger, awesome :-D which device is that?
<apachelogger> 701
<maco> markey: its being handled
<Jilly> So who needs development help?
<markey> maco: thanks
<maco> i submitted a patch which has been committed. and now the sponsor is recommitting the fix because DOH i modified the control instead of control.in
<maco> i cant figure out WHY ubuntu's version of the package has a control.in when debian's doesnt, but go figure
<ghostcube> debfx: ping  the "/sbin/shutdown -h -P now"  doesnt shutdown and poweroff  i dont need to set the " or do i ?
<ghostcube> btw not only kubuntu is effekted its in xubuntu too
<debfx> ghostcube: no, without the "
<ghostcube> ok then i got it like i should not working so far
<debfx> which display manager does xubuntu use?
<ghostcube> xfce
<yofel> debfx: in oneiric ligthdm it seems
<ghostcube> maybe this is a kernel bug?
<ghostcube> it worked fine till 3.x
<debfx> ghostcube: does the system shutdown when you run "sudo /sbin/shutdown -h -P now" manually (make sure to save all documents before doing so)
<ghostcube> need to check ill do now bbiab
<yofel> Jilly: if you're interested in kubuntu development, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development - it describes what fields of work we have
<eMyller> what's the deal with audio output? anyone experiencing problems on intel boards?
<BarkingFish> eMyller, are you looking for help with your audio?
<eMyller> no, trying to report a problem
<Peace-> guys multiple users are saying this http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/ubuntu-1110-wont-run-kdenlive-mlts-sdl-module-not-found
<Peace-> a bug of kdenlive that means you can't start it ...
<eMyller> uh, i see that there's a new channel. "speaker". it's hidden and disabled by default. :(
<ghostcube> debfx: yes manually it works
<debfx> ok, then it's not a kernel bug
<BarkingFish> eMyller, if you're reporting bugs with stuff, the best place to do this is to go to the Launchpad and either ask a question, or report the bug there
<maco> markey: anyway, re-fixed :P
<BarkingFish> if it's KDE related, you report at http://bugs.kde.org - for Kubuntu & related stuff, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net
<eMyller> BarkingFish: i know where to report bugs. i just wanna make sure it's not just me before posting something.
<BarkingFish> Ok then, go there and try a search of the bugs to see if anyone else has your issue :)
<ghostcube> debfx: yep
<apachelogger> Peace-: so much to read -.-
<apachelogger> someone fix kdenlive
 * apachelogger continues removing visual studio bits
<Peace-> apachelogger: there is a ppa version that works
<BarkingFish> If you don't find anything after the search, you should go ahead and file a bug on it, eMyller 
<Peace-> apachelogger: this is the error Kicks out an Fatal error "MLT's SDL module not found". => you can't use kdenlive 
<Peace-> sunab repo has a version that works
<apachelogger> well, sounds like mlt was built without sdl
 * yofel tries to rebuild kdenlive
<Peace-> apachelogger: it's the version of kubuntu repo
<eMyller> BarkingFish: you know, there's just 5 days oneiric was launched. the amount of useful bug reports on launchpad might be little yet.
<eMyller> BarkingFish: would you just confirm what's happening? it's simpler. :)
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root     38100 2011-09-20 22:01 ./usr/lib/mlt/libmltsdl.so
<apachelogger> Peace-: is there any report about this appearing on a new install?
<BarkingFish> eMyller, I can't confirm what's happening if I have no information about it.  This is why I'm directing you to look for bug reports about it :)
<Peace-> apachelogger: i have 2 users here 
<Peace-> apachelogger: your kdnelive is running fine?
<apachelogger> because either the users there have broken the system by using unsupported PPAs before the upgrade OR there is indeed something wrong with the package, but that would be easy to check
<yofel> Peace-: doesn't work here - rebuilding right now
<apachelogger> Peace-: I am not in linux right now
<Peace-> oh
<apachelogger> yofel: might be a symbol issue
<apachelogger> maybe someone thought it bo e a good idea to change sdl around after september 20 :P
<yofel> point proven
<yofel> rebuild fixed it
<yofel> debfx: can you SRU a rebuild of kdenlive?
<yofel> if you've got time
 * yofel uploads a rebuilt to the PPA in the meanwhile
<yofel> *rebuild
<yofel> hm, wait
<yofel> bah, needs newer snapshot
<Peace-> yofel: ppa?
<yofel> Peace-: nvm that
<yofel> Peace-: kdenlive 0.8+svn5945-1 that was synced to precise works, needs to be backported or someone to figure out how to SRU the MLT fix
<Jilly> Oh do you guys use Ruby often? 
<yofel> apachelogger likes using ruby
<Jilly> I'm not real familiar?but it's something I've been wanting to learn.  
<yofel> Peace-: there's debian bug 636933 on the mlt issue
<ubottu> Debian bug 636933 in kdenlive "kdenlive: Kdenlive will not start complaining of missing "MLT SDL module not found"." [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/636933
<Peace-> yofel: yo
<Jilly> OMG, my cat is drinking my coffee?time for a new cup! :) 
<Peace-> Jilly: hahahahaa
<Jilly> So mostly it's c++ and then I assume you ultimately compile ruby?
<yofel> if we ever write code here it's usually c++ or python, some ruby in scripts. Not that we have many apps we write ourselves. Most of the coding goes to KDE
<Jilly> Oh?so you guys pretty much just package the kde stuff to work with ubuntu?
<yofel> Jilly: yeah, muon would be an exception I guess
<Peace-> i don't like muon , it seems buggy
<yofel> muon isn't IMO, polkit-kde is though
<Peace-> kpackagekit worked fine 
<Quintasan> Peace-: Use Apper then
<Jilly> I often just use apt-get but?haven't used the kde package managers.
<Quintasan> We removed KPK PRECISELY because it's buggy :P
<Peace-> LOL
<Quintasan> Precise is going to be soooo precise
<Peace-> if i search package with muon it doesn't find 
<Peace-> it
<Peace-> kpakcage kit was better on searching 
<Peace-> btw i use apt-get too
<yofel> Peace-: I'll put the new version of kdenlive into ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa and request a backport to oneiric-backports. I have neither time nor enough knowledge of kdenlive code to figure out which svn commit fixed the issue
<apachelogger> Jilly: actually those of us who code, do it in KDE
<Quintasan> Peace-: KPK was renamed to Apper. We already have Apper in oneiric
<Peace-> yofel: :)
<Quintasan> Thank ximion
<Quintasan> for that
<Peace-> ya? Quintasani am going to prove apper then
<yofel> and close bug 863186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863186 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Kdenlive configuration vizard doesn't founding MLT SDK" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863186
<apachelogger> yofel: you fix kdenlive?
<yofel> apachelogger: it's fixed in precise
<apachelogger> that won't help users much
<yofel> I'll put it into the PPA, and request a backport. That's all *I* can do
<yofel> feel free to bisect kdenlive svn for the fix
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> we should be able to get super duper SRU exception
<Jilly> apachelogger: cool?I'll take a look at the KDE stuff too.  
<apachelogger> "it is broken, can't get much worse than this"
<yofel> well true, I'll poke pitti if we can SRU utterly broken software
<apachelogger> yofel: I'll even sing a song for you
<yofel> lol
<yofel> stop, don't! :P
 * Quintasan wonders who will be getting our packages through archive when Scott is gone
 * Quintasan hand apachelogger some liquior
 * BarkingFish hands out the ear defenders to yofel and anyone else who wants them
<Quintasan> hands over*
<yofel> Quintasan: you're forgetting that Riddell comes back
<Quintasan> Ah yes
<Quintasan> Silly me
<apachelogger> soft yofi, warm yofi, little ball of code, happy yofi, sleepy yofi, purr purr purr
<Quintasan> DURR
<BarkingFish> 0.o
<yofel> rofl
<Jilly> Okie?have to go for a while?should be back later today. :) 
<Darkwing> Also, Riddle and I are sitting down for some training during UDS so I can help more with packaging and ISO testing.
 * apachelogger should have become a singer
<Darkwing> a singer? 
 * Quintasan joins in on the Darkwing packaging training in return for some docs writing skills
<BarkingFish> Before I go file *another* bug, anyone on Oneiric, can you tell me if you're having problems with Audio notifications from things like Network Manager and stuff?
<apachelogger> ICE-O testing
<Peace-> :) Quintasan search codec on apper and on muon  you will se the difference
<Darkwing> Quintasan: deal!
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Not really, works here
<apachelogger> Quintasan, Darkwing: first you must install my uds app
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<apachelogger> sheytan: pink
<Darkwing> apachelogger: UDS app?
<apachelogger> sheytan: pling
<Quintasan> apachelogger: LINGS
<apachelogger> Darkwing: see google pluzzzz
<apachelogger> and facelook
<apachelogger> Quintasan: look the intarwebs you silly person you
<BarkingFish> Quintasan, ah. I set 4 audio notifications on network manager, to alert me on network trying to connect, network connection successful, connection failure, and low signal strength.
<apachelogger> what we need is a kitty sound theme
<BarkingFish> They're all on, my event sounds are at max, and none of them work.  They play out if I play them in the Notifications KCM, but not on the actual widget
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you must make kitty event sound theme for fluffies
<Quintasan> apachelogger: links pls
 * Quintasan be too lazy
<apachelogger> Quintasan: projects.developer.nokia.com/uds
<sheytan> apachelogger: yellow!
<Darkwing> apachelogger: any plans to port to Android? :P:P
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you have the illustrator by adobe?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: if you make i
<apachelogger> t
<apachelogger> or Quintasan
<apachelogger> actually with hardcoded non-integrated theme it would not be much effort 
<sheytan> apachelogger: nope, what for?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: give me an pad to note that on the fluffy server
<apachelogger> sheytan: I need a SVG icon for symbian and the inkscape makes incompatible svg 
<apachelogger> so crappy icon comes out of it
<sheytan> apachelogger: maybe it's simbain that 'reads' the svg wrong? :)
<sheytan> i don't think inkscape makes crappy stuff at all
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, how you exporting? as an inkscape SVG or a plain SVG?
<BarkingFish> You may want to export it as a Plain SVG, since I know the inkscape SVG's sometimes have problems.  Even on Wikipedia, we have the same issue - export as Plain, it's fine - as an Inkscape SVG it's all to pot.
<yofel> Darkwing: yay! 4.8 packaging will be fun, make sure not to miss it ;)
<bulldog98> yofel: ??
<apachelogger> bulldog98: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/uds.sis you be trying this
<yofel> bulldog98: even more splits?
<Darkwing> yofel: I just need some training. :)
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah that’s nice :)
<yofel> but no kdegames :(
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: nah, that is not the problem ... the problem is that symbian itself uses svgtiny, so the svg gets converted to that and if the svg is using more features than svgt can do it will come out all wrong
<yofel> although they're just discussing that
<Darkwing> Hmmz... Google IO, to go or not to go....
<apachelogger> sheytan: symbian does svgt and considering all other icons come out wrong I'd refrain from putting the blame on symbian's svgt implementation :P
<apachelogger> Darkwing: go, then give the CEO a hug
<Quintasan> apachelogger: But this shit is symbian, why the hell I would install it?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: this shit is qt you shit
<Quintasan> >uds_12.04.0_armel.deb ?
<apachelogger> on a related note
<Quintasan> dis?
 * apachelogger points out that symbian aint using deb
<Quintasan> Let me get Kubantoo on my tablets first
<bulldog98> Quintasan: N9
 * apachelogger points out that meego harmattan is using deb, hence the meego next to the download link :P
<Quintasan> bulldog98: N9 what?
<apachelogger> however the sexxi code contains an ugly proto for android
<apachelogger> no idea if it still works though
<Darkwing> Hmmz, this means I'll need to build an Android Devel Environment on my lappy again.
<Darkwing> There goes half my hard drive.
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/Ubuntu%20Developer%20Summit-debug.apk
 * apachelogger should have shaved this morning
<Darkwing> I need to shave... Long hair AND a beard at UDS would put people into shock.
<apachelogger> I am suffering from itchy beardd !!!!1
<apachelogger> Darkwing: yeah, kubuntu people must be good looking, doon't you know
<apachelogger> no long hair and no beards
<apachelogger> you may have wire coming out your ears though
<apachelogger> it is a sign of professionalism
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I'm NOT cutting my hair.
<Darkwing> :P:P
<apachelogger> at least wear a big hat then :P
<Quintasan> Darkwing: long hair and beard are standards :P
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I was going to pick up a Fezz for both of us then... You decided not to come. :P
<Quintasan> Darkwing: also, if you are too lazy to shave, pick up a labcoat and wear it
<Quintasan> gives you the mad scientist look
<Darkwing> Quintasan: YES! Lap coat or, santa clause outfit. :D
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> wear the coat for the beard?
<Darkwing> s/lap/lab/
<kubotu> Darkwing: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> I imagine that would indeed make you look mad
<Quintasan> Darkwing: That's precisely why I bought a labcoat
<apachelogger> also a lap coat would support that appearance
<yofel> apachelogger: mind taking a look at bug 875034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875034 in Kubuntu PPA "Pulseaudio KDE integration broken with 4.7.2 updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875034
<Quintasan> Goddamnlogger
<Darkwing> apachelogger: It force closes when it looks for "Extra Libraries"
<Quintasan> Darkwing: One needs the Qt libs installed I presume
<Quintasan> By this Necessitius thigy I believe
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, you no built with pulse
<Darkwing> Yeah, I installed those... I'll run it again.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it should install those from the marketier
<apachelogger> if you have one
<apachelogger> otherwise I'd imagine that it fall apart
<Quintasan> apachelogger: U ain't comming to uds?
 * apachelogger waves fist because of silly ext4 compatibility with windows and repoooops
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> apachelogger: use FSProxy for sane ext4 under Wincrap
<apachelogger> I got invited to a white party
<Quintasan> Darkwing: You have a Fezz?
<Darkwing> Quintasan: No, I was going to buy one for UDS.
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Once I even brought stepmania mat but apachelogger did not want to dance :/
<apachelogger> are you my mummy?
<Quintasan> Can't really recall seeing a small apachelogger
<Quintasan> ;P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ah btw. do we want maliit in Precise?
<Darkwing> It just dawned on me... Halloween will be while we are at UDS :D
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Hmm, yeah. It will be my first time seeing proper Halloween
<Darkwing> Quintasan: :D Should be fun.
<Quintasan> Kids in Poland want to bring Halloween to our tradition but ppl are somehow resistant to the idea :P
<Darkwing> hehehe, yeah, well... It was forbidden for me as a kid because my family was very conservitive and religious.
<apachelogger> I once wanted to introduce prnmas to the austrian people, but they did not like it *fist wave*
<Darkwing> Anyone know of a wiki page for flight information like there was for N?
 * Darkwing pauses... 
<apachelogger> I believe it got replaced by the webform thing
<Darkwing> Well, this is interesting for a LTS release... https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-python-versions
 * yofel would like python3
 * apachelogger likes it too
<yofel> would eliminate unicode crashes in bzr -.-
<apachelogger> perfect opportunit to port the last remaining bits of pyth0rn to a sane language
<apachelogger> woohooo
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/klettres] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control copyright) * New upstream release * Fix LGPL-2 text in copyright file
<Quintasan_> apachelogger: I just got ur Android UDS app to work
<Quintasan_> is it supposed to do something except for displaying the list of sessions?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do u expect it to?
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> apachelogger: like, sorting sessions by day, room, track
<Quintasan> mark me schedule
<Quintasan> and alarm app for rbelem 
<Quintasan>  /request
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not in v1
<apachelogger> Quintasan: this is way easier to do with the newly developed rest-like api
<apachelogger> which I'd rather not transit to for uds-p as it requires a whole new QA run on all the bits
<apachelogger> whereas the present ical based system is rock solid
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-18
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-D
<Daskreech> hello can someone give some pointers to Linkmaster in #kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> He can't see his school network with iwlist and just wants debugging tips
<Daskreech> I've no idea since I've never used Wifi 
<Tm_T> don't know if this kde or kubuntu bug, but plasma crash when trying to change colours https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284331
<ubottu> KDE bug 284331 in general "Plasma destop crash when trying to apply colour change" [Crash,New]
<ghostcube> debfx: after shutting down manually one time yesterday, the commandline inside systemsettings seem to do the job it powered off last night, but dont ask me why
<jtr__> hello 
<jtr__> kopete crashed, i tried to report it via the bug wizard ( which i think uses dr.konqi to find suitable debug packages) - i 'ok'ed everything till it failed to authenticate
<jtr__> and this happens everytime !
<jtr__> can someone tell what i should do?
<Riddell> hmm, that might be due to no packagekit installed
<Riddell> try installing apper
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> Riddell: dbginstaller uses libqapt
<apachelogger> more likely a polkit problem if it failed to auth
<jtr__> Riddell: i have apper
<jtr__> apachelogger: do you have a solution ? i dont know what polkit is
<apachelogger> not really
<Riddell> is it trying to install packages when it fails to authenticate?
<apachelogger> polkit is the thing that asks you to authenticate
<jtr__> yes
<jtr__> Riddell: yes
<jtr__> apachelogger: seemingly it never asks 
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is weird
<apachelogger> jtr__: is polkit-kde-authentication-agent running?
<jtr__> apachelogger: how can i check?
<jtr__> apachelogger: pardon me , i dont know too much
<apachelogger> press ctrl+esc
<apachelogger> search for polki
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> polkit
<apachelogger> obviously :)
<jtr__> apachelogger: polkitd running
<jtr__> apachelogger: thats it
<apachelogger> oh, that is funny
<apachelogger> jtr__: are you running gnome?
<jtr__> apachelogger: no kde
<apachelogger> jtr__: or did you install ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop on top of that?
<jtr__> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> ah, ok, there is a bug with that
<jtr__> apachelogger: i see
<jtr__> apachelogger: many other weird things , when i slide desktops in kde particularly the 1st two in the row ( horizontal movement) , i see the old classical unity like look behind it sometimes
<apachelogger> jtr__: what is the output of `dpkg -s polkit-kde-1 |grep install` on a terminal?
<apachelogger> ohhhh, is uniy running?
<jtr__> no no
<jtr__> i dont think so
<apachelogger> well
<jtr__> i upgraded to gnome3 long ago
<apachelogger> ctrl+esc and check :)
<jtr__> i guess it breaks unity
<jtr__> or so i've heard
<apachelogger> it should not
<jtr__> no unity not running
<apachelogger> ok, weird then
<apachelogger> anyhow, what is the output of the dpkg command?
<jtr__> not installed , no info available .
<jtr__> should i apt-get it?>
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> then logout and back in again
<apachelogger> that should fix auth
<jtr__> ok, what i was actually doing and got me irritated that i had to fix this was  ---> i wanted to report a bug after kopete crashed and the dr.konqi debug symbols required the auth
<jtr__> otherwise i would always sudo the process in terminal ;)
<jtr__> let me check if it worked
<jtr__> btw, is it possible to crash kopete again :P
<jtr__> wow! it did crash again :lol:
<jtr__> apachelogger: didnt work
<jtr__> apachelogger: still the same message...do i need to restart the desktop env?
<jtr__> apachelogger: brb
<jtr__> apachelogger: its the Qapt batch installer giving the auth error
<Riddell> fregl: what's this about accessibility crashes?
<fregl> Riddell: I wonder too... I get crashes in the qt-at-spi bridge when loggin in. doesn't feel good. maybe there's not to many people having the qt-at-spi package installed when running kubunt ?
<fregl> on crash is nepomuk on startup in a XInternAtom call...
<fregl> it's my code, that's the scary part :(
<Riddell> qt-at-spi isn't installed by default
<fregl> Riddell: yes. but it's a dep of ubuntu-desktop...
<Riddell> uh huh
<Riddell> I didn't expect that
<fregl> it seems to work ok for unity-2d but I see big problems coming when mixing with kde apps
<Riddell> why is that?
<fregl> and I wish you could update to the newer version of the bridge, but that depends on qt 4.8
<fregl> I don't know, there are bugs in qt 4.7 and lots of fixes in the bridge after that...
<fregl> Riddell: are you back on kubuntu?
<fregl> anyway, install the package and see what happens...
<fregl> some apps will randomly crash :(
<Riddell> I'm working on bzr this week, back on kubuntu next week
<fregl> nice
<fregl> what is responsible for setting the QT_ACCESSIBILTY env var in Kubuntu now? if it doesn't get set, nothing happens. but for the kaccessible app that is included now, it's set
<Riddell> I don't have it set
<Riddell> maybe it's done in the qt-at-spi package
<Riddell> hmm, don't see anything in there
 * fregl neither
<Riddell> didrocks: do you know?
<fregl> maybe it comes from unity 2d somehow ???
 * fregl used to have it  in his bashrc to test all apps with accessibility enabled.. but took it out from there
<fregl> Riddell: what about kaccessible from kdeaccessibility - that needs it as well when activating the screenreader?
<fregl> nope, I don't see it
<didrocks> Riddell: qt-at-spi doesn't do it.  I just know TheMesu is doing it in gnome-control-center when then accessibility is set to on. I think you have the some kde thing (ui to set it?)
<didrocks> TheMuso*
<fregl> Riddell: didrocks: just found out from TheMuso: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90qt-a11y
<fregl> from at-spi2-core
<fregl> and it checks for the gnome setting to be active, so it should not affect many users
<didrocks> fregl: urgh, seems wrong to me, it checks then if the $dm user has accessibility on
<Riddell> didrocks: that gets run before login?
<fregl> didrocks: that sounds weird indeed. and the dm doesn't know about which user is going to log in... if I understand correctly
<fregl> when does the Xsession.d stuff get run?
<didrocks> Riddell: I'm not there if it specified for $dm, I know that lighdm and gdm log in before and change the current user before sourcing them, but don't know for other dms
<didrocks> fregl: ^ 
<didrocks> if the dm log in before, gsettings will take the current user
<fregl> didrocks: ok, I am running lightdm atm because it replaced my kdm without asking me during the update
<fregl> I wanted to switch back, but didn't get around to it yet
<fregl> especially since now I can't shut down from a kde session any more, just log out
<fregl> the kaccessible stuff that comes with KDE 4.7 also depends on the QT_ACCESSIBILITY variable to be set btw, I still don't see how that would happen
<didrocks> fregl: urgh, yeah, that's not good, just reconfigure the kdm package, should work
<fregl> there is nothing in the kdeaccessibility-4.7.2 source as far as I can see
<fregl> didrocks: thanks
<fregl> saves me googling :)
<Riddell> I don't think QT_ACCESSIBILITY gets set by kaccessible, if you want it you just set it manually
<fregl> Riddell: do  you get a system tray icon by default? I have it showing up and giving me a checkbox to enable the screenreader that seb sauer wrote
<Riddell> there's no kaccessible system tray icon by default
<Riddell> presumably you have it because you have QT_ACCESSIBILITY set
<Riddell> should we change /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90qt-a11y to not set QT_ACCESSIBILITY if KDE_FULL_SESSION is set?
<fregl> Riddell: I don't know. at least that's a temporary fix.
<fregl> I just tried kdm and it set the var also, so no change there.
<Riddell> fregl: do you want to try a if KDE_FULL_SESSION != true as well?
<Riddell> or whatever the bash is for that
<fregl> Riddell: I can try. I'll first try disabling a11y in gnome-control-center now... logging out and in is fun
<fregl> I have it set still... maybe I should try to understand the xsession script
<fregl> it still returns true, I wonder what sets this var org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility
<Riddell> well it'll be the gnome accessibility config tool no?
<fregl> not the one in gnome-control-center afaict, is there a separate one?
<fregl> but setting that gconf setting to false fixes the crashing
<fregl> and it also hides the kaccessible tray icon
<Riddell> fregl: well I expected all that :)
<fregl> yes, at least  you know what's going on :)
<fregl> so maybe it makes sense to disable the seeting for kde sessions. it would be nicer to properly fix it, but short term it sounds reasonable.
<Riddell> but you say there is no proper fix, that needs qt 4.8
<fregl> yes, I suspect so. I don't know how many individual fixes could be backported. and adding more patches on top of your qt 4.7 doesn't sound all that great
<Riddell> hmm well we can't use KDE_FULL_SESSION
<Riddell> I wonder how else to decide if it's Plasma or not
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) libkdeedu-data should be Arch all.
<jonnypnkeyes>  is this the right placed to ask about problems with 11.10?
<jonnypnkeyes> screw it. ill ust do a fresh install
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone here with nvidia proprietary driver, oneiric and vlc?
<yofel> a) and b) yes - c) can try
<_Groo_> hi yofel :D
<_Groo_> yofel: just enable the gpu acceleration.. it should crash vlc in oneiric... aparently its a vaapi bug + latest libc
<_Groo_> btw you need to install the vaapi vdpau package 
<_Groo_> was working fine in natty
<yofel> _Groo_: what package name? can't find it
<_Groo_> yofel: vdpau-va-driver
<_Groo_> yofel: also install vainfo package.. that way you can run vainfo and see if the vaapi is working fine
<Quintasan> greetings from the transformer
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> this works pretty nicely provided you dont write too fast
<_Groo_> Quintasan: hey hey
<_Groo_> Quintasan: do you have a nvidia card?
<Quintasan> Yes, I do
<Quintasan> I will test it when I am done with my homework
<_Groo_> can you test vlc with vaapi vdpau extension? its fast and its crashing in libc for some perfectly good h264 movies that it didnt in natty
<Quintasan> Homework comes first my friend
<_Groo_> yofel already did some testing, but his short on 1080p movies :
<_Groo_> :D
<_Groo_> he is*
<Quintasan> oh I have plenty of these
<Quintasan> Well then, off to homework
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ok, after you are done with that, open vlc, go the input and codec, enable gpu accel... youll need to install vdpau-va-driver and vainfo, run vainfo to see if everything is working fine..
<_Groo_> Quintasan: then open a bunch of 1080p h264 movies.. if you are lucky you should crash vlc 1.11.x, 1.2.x wih a glibc beautiful crash
<Quintasan> Okay
<_Groo_> anyone experiencing this? kde 4.7.2 in oneiric doesnt save the windows positions and sizes after closing the app
<Darkwing> _Groo_: No issues here.
<_Groo_> Darkwing: strange indeed.. tks anyway
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pong
<_Groo_> apachelogger: see #Phonon pls :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: cant compile damn phonon-vlc
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it doesnt find phonon-config.cmake
<apachelogger> fix yer path then
<_Groo_> apachelogger: explain
<_Groo_> apachelogger: already installed libphonon-dev and experimental-dev
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what else is missing?
<yofel> _Groo_: you are using phonon from git are you?
<_Groo_> yofel: nope... just got the answer from Rdieter
<_Groo_> cloning now
<_Groo_> i upgraded to vlc 1.2 daily
<_Groo_> which broke phonon from 4.7.2
<_Groo_> so..
<apachelogger> you need phonon git
<apachelogger> or you no can build stuff
<claydoh> A number of nice reports concerning oneiric upgrades in kubuntuforums since release :)
<claydoh> and not as many kmail2 horror stories as I had anticipated
<claydoh> But that begs the question of how many people *don't* use Kontact
<ForgeAus> :) its a ppa thing I think
<ForgeAus> normal servers ok?
<claydoh> ForgeAus: wrong channel? :D
<apachelogger> well
<ForgeAus> is it?
<ForgeAus> I was replying to something you said
<apachelogger> in lights of kontact stuff and rekonq still being less than stable, I believe we should rethink our values at some point
<ForgeAus> kontact and kmail in oneric are mostly ok aren't they? its the ppa one that is messed up from what I can tell... 
<claydoh> ForgeAus: I though ti was in re to comments in #kubuntu
<claydoh> ForgeAus: no, the issues are with the version in 11.10
<ForgeAus> in #Kubuntu? I think he thinks thats a plasma problem seems to me more an X11 one
<ForgeAus> I could be wrong but that has nothing to do with kmail, kontact or a ppa afaik
<claydoh> apachelogger: I kinda agree, but I still prefer to have as many KDE specific things as we can,  but there are no alternatives, though
<claydoh> ForgeAus: my bad, I just didn't see the connection to my statements is all :)
<ForgeAus> claydoh: its ok
<ForgeAus> konqueror?
<claydoh> as the migration to kmail2 is broken , and other bugs and annoyances and complications
<claydoh> ForgeAus:  ugh :) more website incompatibilities, though more stable
<ForgeAus> claydoh, well you could go back to arora wasn't it? ... not as far to fall... 
<claydoh> chromium imo
<ForgeAus> yeah thats another choice
<ForgeAus> is chromium webkit though?
<claydoh> but  with some better theming if possible
<ForgeAus> khrome? lol
<claydoh> or rather chrome, its Qt, right? chromium building seems to dep on gtk
<claydoh> if we pick and choose what all the other kids are using to build their distros, what separates us from them?
<ForgeAus> chromium is the engine isn't it? I think both are GTK dependant
<ForgeAus> either way I highly doubt Chrome is Qt-based
<claydoh> or stick  with rekonq, keep it updated, and offer a browser installer that offers more than firefox? that might be nice
<ForgeAus> the installer still keeps firefox's basic ubuntu homepage, and lots of other ubuntu stuff anyway... 
<claydoh> well  messes up one good idea :)
<ForgeAus> apparently theres something slow about QT for browsers
<ForgeAus> an article mentioned Opera dropped Qt and become faster than Chrome (not sure about when that was)
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> that is why the n9 has the fastest browser made entirely with Qt
<claydoh> apachelogger: port it then :)
<apachelogger> it aint floss
<apachelogger> well, not yet anyway
<claydoh> there are no good solutions that cover everything atm,  at least not to my feeble mind
<apachelogger> claydoh: browserwise?
 * apachelogger thinks that every browser is rubbish, just in different ways
<claydoh> apachelogger: ya
<claydoh> apachelogger: agreed
<apachelogger> one is proprietary, one is slow, one is unstable, one hogs memory...
<claydoh> so what is least rubbish?
<apachelogger> kate
<apachelogger> :P
<ForgeAus> but kate isn't a web browser
<apachelogger> exactly.
<ForgeAus> I think he meant what browser is the least rubbish?
<apachelogger> kate
 * ForgeAus scratches his head
<ForgeAus> chromium is floss right? you could use whatever you like of that code and put a Qt face on it? ... 
<claydoh> ForgeAus hasn't figured out apachelogger 's mind yet :)
<apachelogger> ForgeAus: that is what Qt browsers do
<apachelogger> qtwebkit is webkit which is what drives chrome and the js interpreter used is also the same as used in chrome
<apachelogger> in consequence all the important bits are cherry picked but except for the n9 browser none has managed to make it into a usable product yet
<ForgeAus> back, and sorry I wasn't aware chrome was webkit-based too
 * claydoh hearts quasseldroid, just saying for no resin in particular
<claydoh> s/resin/reason
<ForgeAus> lol quassel isn't my thang I'm afraid
<ForgeAus> I'm more a konversation - alist
<ForgeAus> quassel gives me that x-chat feeling all over again... oddly enough
 * yofel uses it for it's core/client part - and because he isn't really an irssi fan
<claydoh> M
<ForgeAus> yeah ther core/client thing is interesting ... I just don't find that I need it thats all :)
<ForgeAus> and yes well that s far from x-chat like that particular respect...
 * claydoh agrees with yofel, used it for the same reasons
 * claydoh is still learning how to use Swype, maybe should use voice commands instead
<BarkingFish> Evening guys :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas if I have to root my transformer to put Ubuntu on it? the forum post doesn't really say anything
<shadeslayer> And when I boot the device into recovery, I get a exclamamtion mark and it doesn't get detected over USB
<BarkingFish> Quick question for you, since it seems I may be looking for something which doesn't exist - I just tried to fsck a swap partition, and there's no fsck.swap - should there be one in the 3.0.0-12 kernel?
<yofel> BarkingFish: what point is there in fsck-ing swap?
<BarkingFish> I don't know - maybe the same as there is with checking any other partition which goes feet up and stops your machine dead? :P
<yofel> even if there is such a thing, I've never seen swap having fsck enabled in fstab so far
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how am I supposed to know? :P
<apachelogger> talk to Quintasan
<apachelogger> figure it out
<shadeslayer> heh, yeah
 * apachelogger won't be around forever :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan is busy till thursday i think
<BarkingFish> I got a whole shedload of DMA write errors which flooded VT1, and stopped my kdm dead, disrupting the display.
<BarkingFish> I wanted to find out whether the partition was knackered :)
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} apachelogger
 * apachelogger feels hugged
<yofel> well, worst case just mkswap the swap partition and fix the UUID in fstab, but DMA is memory access, not swap
 * shadeslayer gives a cookie to apachelogger
 * apachelogger {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} valorie
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} apachelogger
<valorie> UBER HUG TIME
<yofel> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger and valorie
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger and valorie.
<BarkingFish> yofel, I think I'll do that then, just reset the swap partition and put the new UUID in.
<valorie> booki is not fun
<shadeslayer> ^^ agreed
 * apachelogger {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} yofel and shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Probably because it's in pyth0rn
<apachelogger> what is a booki?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: It's a tool to make books
<shadeslayer> and we're writing a beginners guide to KDE at the Doc Sprint
<apachelogger> ic
<BarkingFish> job done yofel - rewrote the swap and plonked the new UUID in fstab, hopefully I shouldn't have anymore problems :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: write a kubuntu manual while you're at it :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: hah! I wish i had time
<valorie> Darkwing: is on that
<shadeslayer> we're here from 9 AM till 10 PM
<shadeslayer> heck, all our food comes to us and we keep hacking :P
 * shadeslayer caffinates a bit
<ForgeAus> hmmm how come no rott-data?
<yofel> ForgeAus: this isn't a support channel, and the folks in #ubuntu-motu would probably know more about that package
<Daskreech> what's the binary for muon update manager?
<BarkingFish> hello again :)  Can someone remind me where the daily PPA is for kubuntu please?
<yofel> BarkingFish: daily for what?
<BarkingFish> the daily updates and things, the stuff you build daily to go out
<yofel> if you mean the daily builds of KDE, that's project-neon in ppa:neon
<BarkingFish> nope, not the kde one.
<BarkingFish> There was one ppa I had enabled under natty, danged if I can remember what it was though.
<yofel> do you mean the updates or backports?
<BarkingFish> updates
<yofel> ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<BarkingFish> thanks yofel :)
<BarkingFish> I was looking for the updated version of kdenlive which had to be rebuilt, i think it couldn't find the sdl module or something.
<BarkingFish> i saw it got rebuilt about a day ago
<BarkingFish> yup, that got it :) It's working now.
<BarkingFish> or at least, i thought it was. Now the GUI isn't appearing after you set it up :(
<Daskreech> When does the kernel stop using eth0 names?
<yofel> BarkingFish: works here..
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> I think I'm gonna replace my computer at some point in the next week or so.  I know this isn't pebkac, I'm only doing what everyone else does :)
<BarkingFish> Clearly this pos thing which passes for a PC is past its prime and looking for a trip to a council landfill :P
<Riddell> electronics should not go to landfill
<BarkingFish> well I'll send it wherever it should get sent then, I believe my local council have a WEEE registered depot that will deal with it
<BarkingFish> I don't understand why only my PC has these issues, and when I ask others, the progs are working fine :)  It's happened with 5 things since I upgraded to Oneiric...
<BarkingFish> Others I have asked say there isn't a problem, when I try it, stuff seems to go feet up.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-19
<bambee> hi
<yofel> o/
<afiestas> ScottK: aren't you comming to uds?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Currently taking a break from Ubuntu development.
<afiestas> ScottK: I hope it is not because the flame in the list :/ 
<ScottK> No, but I'm very disappointed in the Akonadi/kdepim transition.  I cannot make it work for me.  Currently using Thunderbird.
<ScottK> This is not at all motivational.
<afiestas> ScottK: I have been using Thunderbird for months, recently switched back at KMail
<afiestas> I know the feeling is what I mean, and it depressed me too
<ScottK> I have a new quad core laptop.
<afiestas> but in the other hand, we have many other stuff working really well now, so I keep my mind focused in them
<ScottK> If Akonadi is running, every time I resume (not start, resume) Akonadi and Nepomuk max out all CPUs for several minutes.
<ScottK> This is complete crap.
<al> for me it's cpu + i/o
<afiestas> it is actually the combo of both that doesn't work
<yofel> for me it's cpu + memory
<afiestas> if you disable email nepomuk feeding, then everything works well
<ScottK> So I got kdepim 4.4 working on oneiric, but it uses akonadi for addressbook and such.
<ScottK> So then it starts up and kills my system.
<ScottK> I start to think Akonadi and Nepomuk will be the death of KDE.
<ScottK> If it's not working in 2011, when will it work?
<al> i tried to start kmail recently, which choked badly on old akonadi resources
<yofel> IMO nepomuk works ~ok, as long as you leave strigi out of the equation
<al> had to clean the database tables manually
<yofel> *and* akonadi
<yofel> compared to akonadi, strigi is actually rather usable
<ScottK> With Thunderbird I can select 1000 messages and move them between IMAP folders in a second.
<ScottK> That takes minutes with Kmail2/Akonadi.
<afiestas> yofel: nepomuk + file indexation works well as long as you use 4.7.2 or 4.6
<yofel> depends, it still likes to randomly re-index my PDF's  - which eats cpu time on my eeepc
<yofel> but 4.7.3 should fix that I guess
<debfx> on a related topic, I'm still not sure if you should SRU bug #873396 (disabling calendar in the clock pop-up and some krunner plugins)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873396 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Precise) "akonadi shouldn't be launched on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873396
<debfx> it saves some people from having to deal with akonadi. on the other hand it changes settings which is bad for a SRU
<ScottK> debfx: It probably has to be added to release notes at this point.
<debfx> ScottK: ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes and the post on kubuntu.org?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I'd make the change for oneiric though so it's not forgotten.
<debfx> ok, I'll upload it to o-proposed
<ScottK> debfx: Sorry, I meant precise.
<ScottK> I don't think it's appropriate for an SRU for exactly the reason you mention.
<ScottK> (helps some, but it's a regression for others)
<debfx> hm, yeah. I've already committed it to bzr
<Riddell> bzr uncommit :)
<debfx> s/committed/pushed/. but I want to keep it there
<kubotu> debfx meant: "hm, yeah. I've already pushed it to bzr"
<Riddell> hmm, I think I've broken Ubuntu One
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> guys whats the channel for nepomuk devel?
<Riddell> I'd guess #nepomuk 
<_Groo_> Riddell: nepomuk-kde :)
<_Groo_> anyone using strigi over here? and is with 4.7.2?
<_Groo_> strigi still has amnesia for me :P
<Riddell> it's not working for me at the moment
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you elaborate? you didnt turn it on? or its broken?
<Riddell> it's on but it doesn't return any results when I search
<Riddell> this is 4.7.1
<_Groo_> Riddell: but does it reindex over and over?
<debfx> someone who cares about nepomuk could prepare a package with the indexing fixes from 4.7.3
 * yofel looks some more at 4.7.2
<debfx> if you want more 4.7.2 packages in please upload them now so we can migrate them to -updates soon
<_Groo_> debfx: true, just talked to trueg, its fixed in 4.7.3 :P
<yofel> debfx: I'll try to finish them now, there's only about 5 left that need checking
<debfx> Riddell: how much of gnome does ubuntu one pull in?
<debfx> yofel: thanks
<yofel> debfx: enough for SSO and gnome-keyring, but not much of the desktop
<_Groo_> yofel: wasnt apachelogger working on a native kubuntu one? that got broken when they changed APIs?
<yofel> he was, and abandoned it
<debfx> hm, has anyone tested it with an encryption layer (e.g. ecryptfs)?
<yofel> what we need realistically is ksecretserviced and a qt edition of ubuntu-sso-client
<_Groo_> debfx: should work, my home is encrypted and it works here *tm
<_Groo_> yofel: ksecret is for 4.8, right?
<_Groo_> yofel: should get integrated in kwallet?
<debfx> _Groo_: do you sync the encryted or decrypted files?
<yofel> _Groo_: no idea, it's WIP - that's all I know
<_Groo_> debfx: decrypted
<_Groo_> debfx: why would you want to sync encrypted files ? OO
<_Groo_> debfx: its already encrypted on the server IMHO
<_Groo_> debfx: if you are paranoid, use duplicity 
<debfx> _Groo_: it's not and server side encryption isn't that useful anyway
<_Groo_> debfx: or a tarball with truecrypt and sync that.. but it wouldnt be a actual sync anyway
<debfx> duplicity is a backup tool, it doesn't do syncing
<_Groo_> debfx: how so it would be useful? the private key stays on your machine... no one can acess your pr0n at the server side
<debfx> afaik ecryptfs encryts files individually so that would be better than having an encrypted container
<_Groo_> debfx: true
<_Groo_> debfx: i advise against actually, to prone to misbehaviours
<debfx> _Groo_: ubuntu one doesn't encrypt the files (only the transport is encrypted)
<_Groo_> debfx: it should then :)
<_Groo_> how do i send a private msg? i forgot, using webchat
<debfx> tell that to the u1 devs ;)
<_Groo_> isnt it suposed to be /msg?
<_Groo_> better yet, open a private chat?
<_Groo_> yeah, its a webchat problem :P
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<yofel> bug 875034 need looking at before we push the SRU
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875034 in Kubuntu PPA "Pulseaudio KDE integration broken with 4.7.2 updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875034
<debfx> yofel: isn't that fixed when rebuilding against the latest libpulse?
<debfx> we still need to upload kde-l10n to o-proposed :o
<debfx> any volunteers? :D
<yofel> debfx: yeah nvm that bug, kdemultimedia in the PPA's broken, the one in oneiric-proposed is fine
<yofel> I can upload l10n - when I'm done with this and you've found nobody else
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping ping ping
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<debfx> maybe we can talk apachelogger into it
 * bambee is upgrading to precise
 * yofel will do that after his SRU list is done
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/changelog New upstream release (LP: #872506)
<yofel> ok, that would be it with the SRU list
<yofel> except for l10n
 * yofel goes back to backporting
<yofel> hm, was just looking at the sponsoring queue - did anyone ever notice this: https://code.launchpad.net/~pali/ubuntu/oneiric/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings/+merge/63334 ?
<debfx> yofel: that is blocked by https://code.launchpad.net/~pali/ubuntu/natty/plymouth/plymouth/+merge/61897
<yofel> ok
 * apachelogger is not here
<yofel> might as well do l10n then
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common] Philip Muškovac * 109 * debian/changelog New upstream release (svn: 1256933, type: stable) LP: #872506
<BarkingFish> who would you report a bug with a kernel module to?  Do they go on launchpad the same as others, or do they go to somewhere else?
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: lp ... use ubuntu-bug linux ( afaik )
<BarkingFish> shadeslayer, thanks.  I have a wifi adapter which uses the rtl8192cu kernel module, but the module is buggy - when you attach your wifi adapter, the dang thing refuses to scan for any networks :)
<BarkingFish> i even tried to force a scan with iwlist wlan1 scanning and it came back with nothing whatsoever
<BarkingFish> shadeslayer, I think that should do the job, the bug's filed and ready for someone with a toolkit and a sledgehammer to work on.  I've never figured out how to look at a kernel module, since they're normally already compiled when I see them.
<BarkingFish> I guess I'll have to learn how to see the workings of a .so one day :)
<BarkingFish> Guys, I'm going to need a little help here.  I've been asked to test a mainline kernel in relation to the wifi bug I mentioned to you, shadeslayer 
<BarkingFish> I have no idea whether this will screw my system up or what.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: install the latest debs for oneiric
<shadeslayer> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc10-oneiric/ << that one
<BarkingFish> well they confirmed the bug, it's a positive - so I'm doing their upstream testing :)
<BarkingFish> #878504
<BarkingFish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/878504
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 878504 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel module rtl8192cu fails to operate attached device correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> awesome
<BarkingFish> shadeslayer, can I add that PPA direct to my repository?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> you have to download the debs
<BarkingFish> ok then. Here we go, wish me luck :)
<BarkingFish> I have a feeling I'm going to need it...
<yofel> BarkingFish: you'll be fine as long you install the image, headers for your architecture and the arch all package
<yofel> BarkingFish: also, 'Confirmed' for kernel bugs means "All data present" and not "Confirmed"
<BarkingFish> right, well I got the i386 packs for the image, the headers and the all... so I better get going :)
<BarkingFish> do i need to regenerate grub or will that happen when I install the packages?
<yofel> will happen when the image installs
<BarkingFish> ok then. See you soon :)
<BarkingFish> well it's gonna be a disappointing night for the lp guys... the bug is still there upstream, not only that, but ndiswrapper isn't in that kernel either, so I couldn't even get on from my old wifi adapter!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you need to check your SBK version using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1290503
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if your SBK version is v2 we'll have to do more hacking 
<shadeslayer> ( lilstevie is the person to contact on #ubuntu-arm )
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-20
 * Jilly wves
<Jilly> waves even.
<Jilly> is trying out plasma.
<Jilly> is not sure what she thinks....nice eye candy though. :) 
<jussi> claydoh: *hugs* 
<jussi> also, are there any KC members awake atm?  Darkwing still up? 
<apachelogger> jussi: sup?
<jussi> apachelogger: could you finally accept the  KC invitation to ~irc-kubuntu-ops, ~irc-kubuntu-devel-ops and irc-kubuntu-offtopic-ops ?
<apachelogger> done
<jussi> apachelogger: thanks :)
<Tm_T> Kalvin Clein members?
<Tm_T> ...why that was the first what came up to my mind is mystery
<ulysses> May I close Launchpad bug 876606 as Invalid? I followed the steps at http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/KDE_PulseAudio_Integration#How_To_Test
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876606 in Ubuntu "kubuntu kmix in oneiric has no PA support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876606
<ulysses> Everything OK, so the bug is invalid
<ulysses> marked as invalid
<schnelle> where to file muon bug? lauchpad or bugs.kde.org? 
<Quintasan> schnelle: I think you can ask JontheEchidna when he gets here
<schnelle> ok will do that. thanks
<dantti> apachelogger: ping
<james_w> Darkwing, hi, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+spec/kubuntu-docs-precise isn't being autoscheduled for UDS currently as the name of the BP doesn't start with a track name, if you rename it to desktop-kubuntu-docs-precise then it will be autoscheduled.
<Quintasan> apachelogger, shadeslayer: Wish me luck, flashing dual-boot android+ubantoo
<jjesse> james_w Darkwing i changed the spec: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+spec/desktop-kubuntu-docs-precise
<jjesse> james_w Darkwing does that work?
<james_w> that should work
<jjesse> ok
<Quintasan> Hmm, it's alive
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: The method on xda installs linux, but I can't see why you can't convert that ijstall into Kubuntu
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> Ubuntu*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, apachelogger: ah fucks, this shitty tutorial over at XDA's installs natty, and has a fuckton long thread and apparently there is a newer windows-based flash toolkit that apparently solves various problem including not working touchpad
<Quintasan> I will try it tomorrow
 * Quintasan be pullin an update now
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/smAlf.jpg
<Darkwing> jjesse: Thanks.
<Darkwing> jjesse: Thanks.
<Darkwing> Quintasan: Did you get confermation on your vesa?
<Darkwing> Quintasan: What android devel are you working on?
<jjesse> Darkwing no problem the least i can do
<Darkwing> jjesse: :D You going to be in Orlando?
<jjesse> Darkwing nope
<Darkwing> jjesse: bugger.
<bambee> evening
<Darkwing> Hey bambee 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so you can install ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because I can't use nvflash :/
<shadeslayer> the miniloader in APX mode crashes
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Kubuntu Mobile/Active/Whateverit'snamednow
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: how can miniloader crash in apx mode?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<Quintasan> It means you're probably doing something wrong
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's a known problem
<Quintasan> And what precisely "crashing" is?
<shadeslayer> thats what lilstevie told me
<Quintasan> oh fuck
<Quintasan> Now I wonder about two things
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you manage to boot ubuntu?
<Quintasan> Updating to oneiric now
<Quintasan> Two things
<Quintasan> touchpad not working
<Quintasan> and
<shadeslayer> ok, can you check your sbk version?
<Quintasan> natty
<Quintasan> why the hell it installs natty
<shadeslayer> because
<shadeslayer> the oneiric images don't boot
<Quintasan> Those are shitty images then
<Quintasan> Also, the project is poorly coordinated
<Quintasan> no wiki
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> two different topics on two different forums
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: talk to twb and lilstevie on #ubuntu-arm
<Quintasan> Windows flashing toolkit is apparently more advanced than the Linux one
<Quintasan> He is in the IRC land? Splendid
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Looks like it's going to be us and Riddell and claydoh I think
<Quintasan> at UDS I mean
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/19/%23ubuntu-arm.html#t23:25
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: The biggest hindrance is that CWM goes to dust that way
<shadeslayer> CWM? 0.o
<shadeslayer> Clockwork Mod?
<shadeslayer> you rooted it? you don't need to i think
<Quintasan> Well, you don't
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> But how do you expect me to stay on a shitty stock rom?
<Quintasan> stock == shit
<Quintasan> for power users that is
<Quintasan> Why would I want for example, use ASUS cloud crap when I has dropbox? :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Darkwing> Quintasan: You weren't there at UDS N were you?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What do you want me to do with the SBK stuff?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I was, I think.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just check what SBK version you have
<Quintasan> Oh nope
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I was at UDS O
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> if you have SBKv2 then I'm doing something wrong
<Quintasan> Now we are going to be precise
<Quintasan> durr
<Darkwing> Quintasan: :P:P this your first time to the US?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Yeah, first time there. Is there money laying on the streets?
<Darkwing> Quintasan: ROFLMAO!
<Darkwing> I wish... I've been unemployed a year now.
<Darkwing> :P:P
<Darkwing> Quintasan: We'll have to get the Kubuntu guys together one night for Dinner
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Sometime ago my sister said that her coworker asked her if we have microwaves in Poland
 * Darkwing snickers
<jefferai> Darkwing: shouldn't you be quacking?
<Darkwing> jefferai: Aye, prolly. 
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I told her to tell him that we still cook on plain fire in dugouts
<Darkwing> I had to loose my tap line though :(
<Darkwing> Quintasan: XD Epic.
<jefferai> Quintasan: I totally read that as "we still cook in plain fire for doughnuts"
<Quintasan> Oh, I could have stopped myself but I did not want to :P
<jefferai> which didn't make sense, since they're fried, not over flame
<jefferai> but, who am I to argue with a doughnut maker
<jefferai> figured you knew what you were doing
<apachelogger> dantti: pong
<Quintasan> jefferai: I think it's about the time you went a bought some doughnuts
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer: you has kubuntu on tablet yet?
<Quintasan> jefferai: I don't know if there is equivalent saying but in Poland we have "One hears what one wants to hear" :P
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I've used Kubuntu on an Lenovo IdeaPad
<Quintasan> apachelogger: upgrading to one eyed rick and pulling kubuntu-desktop
<Quintasan> mhm
<Darkwing> The search and containment activity was epic on it.
<Quintasan> and purging GNOME as well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/19/%23ubuntu-arm.html#t23:25
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Basically, shadeslayer got a device too new
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what I do with logs/
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> there is no such thing as too new
<apachelogger> hack it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: This retarded APX mode craps itself over
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: look at them
<apachelogger> HACK IT
<apachelogger> HAAAAAAAAAAAACK IT
<dantti> apachelogger: can I commit a fix to the release-me script?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: HE can't lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if I had time to read logs I'd have gotten myself a tablet :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, like the ps3 was unhackable
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll have more time starting 6 PM IST today
<apachelogger> and the xbos
<apachelogger> x
<apachelogger> dantti: if it is a good fix, yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's not unhackable. It's just broke for now lol
<apachelogger> fix it then
<jefferai> Quintasan: yeah, we have something similar to that
 * yofel missed that someone had tablets to share too
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: check your SBK version when you get the time
<dantti> apachelogger: k, just updating some stuff of apper.rb
<Quintasan> the hack mode - apx mode - craps itself over with some initialization magic
<apachelogger> dantti: ah, you can do in the script whatever makes you happen
<apachelogger> I only am responsible for the lib :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^ and this shit apparently doesn't have debugging iterface
<Quintasan> interface*
<shadeslayer> yup
<dantti> apachelogger: right :)
<apachelogger> open the device and get serial access
<shadeslayer> reverse engineering binary blobs++
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> chances are they still have the pins inside
<apachelogger> you just need to wire them up and find the port
 * Quintasan sometimes wonders if apachelogger is reading what people are typing to him
<apachelogger> you always can get info from serial
 * Quintasan purges gnome with fire
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you just used the script from lilstevie ?
<shadeslayer> like ... can you post the steps that you used?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1191141
<Quintasan> This
<Quintasan> first post
<shadeslayer> :S
<Quintasan> First 5 steps
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you root or do anything to the tablet after you got it?
<shadeslayer> any upgrades or anything
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: charged, pulled ota from asus two times then installed angry birds, got bored, rooted, installed Revolver
<shadeslayer> hmmm
 * shadeslayer grabs transformer
<Quintasan> If I somehow can get Ubuntu + Android + CWM on one device then I'm done.
<Quintasan> Now what I get is Ubuntu + Android
<Darkwing> I've been working on the same thing Quintasan, only with a Motorola Driod (milestone)
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Oh, I see. Well, milestone is crap with locked bootloader sold to ppl in Euland
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What I lack is a fcking alt tab
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> seeing how I didn't get the keyboard .... :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you did not wish me yesterday
<shadeslayer> :(
<Darkwing> Quintasan: The Difference from teh Milestone and Droid is that the Droid has an unlocked bootloader
<Quintasan> Darkwing: That's exactly what I told you :P
<dantti> can I install libfoo amd64 and i386 at the same time with this multi arch support?
<yofel> dantti: you can
<yofel> as long as libfoo supports multiarch
<Darkwing> Quintasan: Oh yeah :P:P
<dantti> yofel: the problem I'm having is that aptcc randomly emits packages from i386 and amd64, what I believe it would be right is to emit them both as pk in fedora does..
<Darkwing> I'm trying to figure out a way to change the bluetooth on it so that it looks like a keyboard/mouse for bluetooth control.
<dantti> I'm new to the multiarch so I don't know how it's supposed to work :P
<yofel> dantti: best ask JohntheEchidna when he shows up how he handled it in muon
<Darkwing> This way I can have it as a bluetooth keyboard and touch mouse.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How come the tegra ppa is empty?
<dantti> yofel: I can't see on apt-get/aptitude manual how to force an arch do you know how?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i think oneiric isn't supported yet
<Quintasan> It's empty
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> totally empty
<shadeslayer> iirc they had packages for natty last time i checked
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~tegralinux/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<yofel> dantti: aptitude doesn't have multiarch support, and for apt-get the command is something like this: 'sudo apt-get install libqtcore4:i386'
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i don't know
<dantti> yofel: hm thanks
<shadeslayer> shit
<shadeslayer> I've been typing this email for the past 20 minutes
<shadeslayer> :S
<dantti> yofel: hmm it says it's already installed
<yofel> dantti: can't help you then, I don't have multiarch enabled here
<dantti> yofel: is it enabled by default?
<yofel> it is
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I want kubuntu-mobile on my tablets?
<dantti> k, thanks
<shadeslayer> iirc yes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you also want plasma active
<Quintasan> How come it doesnt pull anything
<shadeslayer> rbelem has builds for ARM ... somewhere
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/714473
<shadeslayer> check rdepends?
<Quintasan> none
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger messed something up then
<shadeslayer> :P
 * Quintasan thinks installing kdm kde-baseapps and kde-runtime should do the trick
<rbelem> shadeslayer, /me is waiting for ppa builds
<Quintasan> rbelem: Do you has arm ppa?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: where will they land?
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get install kde-baseapps kde-runtime kdm kubuntu-mobile kde-window-manager-gles
<Quintasan> That should do the trick
<rbelem> shadeslayer, in the kubuntu-active ppa
<Quintasan> rbelem: are those ARM builds there?
<rbelem> Quintasan, probably not
<Quintasan> Then how do you expect me to install that?: P
<Quintasan> +
<Quintasan> Why the hell there is such a mess in this
<rbelem> Quintasan, rsalveti didnt have time to submit to the arm ppa
<Quintasan> How is Mobile different from Active?
<rbelem> just the new name :-D
<Quintasan> so our kubuntu-mobile will be actually pulling plasma active?
 * rbelem is thinking about build the packages with cross compiler on icecc 
<Quintasan> rbelem: You coming to UDS?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> We have to sit down and discuss this
<yofel> rbelem: that would probably be faster - it would probably be even without icecc...
<rbelem> oki :-)
<Quintasan> since it's a pain in the ass to keep track of what's where and what's what exactly
<Quintasan> so we can PRECISELY tell our users what to install :S
<Quintasan> this precise pun is going to haunt me
<rbelem> yofel, cmake is not so cross compiler friendly afaik
<yofel> oh, cross compiling...
<yofel> hm...
<rbelem> Quintasan, thats true
 * yofel has a qemu vm he uses for arm builds
<yofel> _slow_ though
<Quintasan> rbelem: You are not going to tell me that qmake is more friendly to anything ,are you? :P
<yofel> lol
 * Quintasan prepares to utter the ineffable
<rbelem> yofel, i was thinking about start the build on the panda board and setup my icecc machines with the arm cross compilers
<Quintasan> yofel: Stop laughing, I'd like to remind you of something
<Quintasan> yofel: qtscriptgenerator
<yofel> Quintasan: uh... I wasn't disagreeing...
<rbelem> Quintasan, hum... not sure
<Quintasan> yofel: My purpose was to remind you of that abomination :P
<Quintasan> It's not a laughing matter I believe
<yofel> Quintasan: well thanks -.-
<Quintasan> Someone should either purge it with fire or fix it
<yofel> yeah, the generator is a mess
<Quintasan> BRACE FOR IMPACT
 * Quintasan watched dpkg process kubantoo packages
<Quintasan> watches*
<yofel> btw. someone should do the SRU testing for 4.7.2
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> keyboard doesnt work in kdm
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> stuff boots
 * rbelem laughs at Quintasan 
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> It's alive
<Quintasan> However
<Quintasan> no plasma-desktop xD
<Quintasan> Now I require two things
<Quintasan> plasma-mobile or active or whatever it's called
<Quintasan> hardware accel
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pics
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and how fast is it?
<Quintasan> quite smooth I say
<Quintasan> Let me reboot shit to look if it works
<Quintasan> power button should be mapped
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> one press is lock screen
<Quintasan> and long press is the shutdown menu
<rbelem> Quintasan, use xev to identify the keycode
<Quintasan> What the
<Quintasan> touchscreen is not working xD
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> it's working
<Quintasan> can't add widgets though
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: k, will post pics in a second
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: please please please check your sbk version
<psychik> hi
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)  Would someone mind checking from here if they can reach bugzilla.kernel.org please? I've tried it through downforeveryoneorjustme.com and that says it can't get to it either :(
<psychik> after a fresh install of kubuntu 11.10 , there's absqolutely no menu bar in all applications , anyone has a clue ?
<BarkingFish> My upstream kernel bug i spoke about last night, shadeslayer, needs to be posted there, and the guys on launchpad have asked me to report it.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/136087
<shadeslayer> maye I should root it :P
<Quintasan> AH GOD DAMN IT
<Quintasan> WHY DO YOU FLICKER DAMN BAR AT TOP
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/PoIme.jpg
<shadeslayer> heh 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is that your mobo on the left
<shadeslayer> no youboontoo for me :(
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You kidding me?
<Quintasan> That mobo on the left is like 15 years old
<Quintasan> I think
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Found APX mode device
<Quintasan> Chip UID: 0x380624540fff197
<Quintasan> Detected SBKv1
<shadeslayer> see
 * shadeslayer waves fist at  Asus
<Quintasan> Okay, now how the hell do I flash a custom androidz rom?
<Quintasan> Ah fcks you PRIME
 * Quintasan sticks with revolver
 * Quintasan goes off
 * Quintasan actually restores tablet to default
<BarkingFish> well this is proving to be about as unsuccessful a night as I've had in a long time :)
<BarkingFish> I've a bug to report upstream to the kernel.org bugzilla, which is down, I've tried subscribing to the linux wireless and kernel mailing lists to send a mail to them, and the dozy thing at the other end won't let me subscribe either...
<BarkingFish> ever had one of those days where you wish you could go back to bed and restart it?
<ghostcube> hmm ok strange thing with k3b and data dvd. it burns perfect but its not readable
<ghostcube> anything known? or should i file a bug
<ghostcube> tried with many options and settings even as iso nd then burning to dvd same probs. its not detected as dvd 
<BarkingFish> ghostcube, maybe point that at #kubuntu, they may be more able to help :)
<ghostcube> oki :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what was yesterday?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and what did I mess?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: check yer facebook
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: happy bday
<shadeslayer> thanks ... :)
<apachelogger> also isnt yesterday today in ca?
<apachelogger> timezones all confuse me
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for shadeslayer
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to shadeslayer and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday shadeslayer, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday shadeslayer :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but I was born in IST :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it only proofs my point of time being a complete rip off :P
<shadeslayer> agreed
<shadeslayer> The entire world should run on pony time
 * apachelogger is going to do some badass rpm packaging tomorrow \\o/
<tazz> shadeslayer, stuf and enjoy the cake...
<shadeslayer> or unicorn time
<yofel> oh right
<yofel> shadeslayer: happy birthday :)
<shadeslayer> thanks yofel
<yofel> even if it's late...
<tazz> you'll soon realize that the cake is a lie....
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<yofel> hehe
 * apachelogger pokes into operating system code
<shadeslayer> tazz: yeah, i found that out last night :'(
<apachelogger> gimme a thread and I will break it muhchahaha
<Darkwing> LOL! http://xkcd.com/963/
<claydoh> apachelogger: i am going to buy and wear the ugliest woodsman type boots i can find for UDS, just for you!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-21
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: Found APX mode device
<shadeslayer> Chip UID: 0x428908841c0e117
<shadeslayer> Detected SBKv2
<dantti> nice :P aptitude is also unpredictable as aptcc on multiarch :P
<Darkwing> valorie: ping
<Daskreech> valorie: http://imgur.com/gallery/gSUh2
<Daskreech> mgraesslin: Query if you will
<mgraesslin> sorry, no time, have to leave for work in a minute
<jussi> apachelogger: you have sapm because I was stupid. sorry. 
<claydoh> ScottK: pong
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: Does this mean you has Kubantoo on your Transformer now? 
<BarkingFish> afternoodles all :)  How do you close a bug on launchpad? It seems I posted one which was messed up, and I marked it invalid when I realised.  Does that shut it?
<Quintasan> BarkingFish, it should 
<BarkingFish> brilliant.  I posted a kernel bug, but forgot I'd left the ndiswrapper drivers live at the same time as the wifi module for my adapter, that's probably why it didn't work :) One of the module authors pointed it out to me in an email.
<Quintasan> Now I wonder how do I fix completion of nicks in Quasseldroid 
<Quintasan> There is no search button in me tablets :-( 
<yofel> bulldog98: what happened to rekonq 0.8?
<maco> markey: what would make the wikipedia bit of amarok show the totally wrong articles?
<maco> i'm lisening to "Smithfield Market" by Jon Watts off the album Clothe Yourself In Righteousness...and its showing me some guy named Jason Forrest, the concept Sola Fide as the album, and i forget what song it was showing at first but reclicking on track it at least switched to talking about the *actual* smithfield market
<maco> oh, "Save the World" was the song it showed before
<BarkingFish> Guys - we have a user in #kubuntu looking for the linux-rt kernel - it looks like the last release was for lucid, is it under a different name now?
<maco> i dont think it exists
<maco> there's just server, generic, and virtual now
<BarkingFish> ok, cheers maco
<bambee> evening
<apachelogger> claydoh: I am not attending UDS
<apachelogger> well, not on-site anyway
<apachelogger> jussi: where is my spam?
<yofel> some more testers for bug 872506 would be nice
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872506 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "SRU tracking bug for KDE 4.7.2" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872506
<apachelogger> uff, maco, I believe I had a bit of a pwn flash just now
 * apachelogger should go to bed or something
 * yofel actually goes to bed - good night
<Linkmaster> Hey guys, an odd thing happened in my installation process for 11.10. Details: I have a seperate / and /home partition, and I extended my /home partition into an empty partition I stopped using, nothing that the kubuntu installer can't do. Well, when I designated my current / partition as the / mount point in the installer, the installer...crashed is the best way I can phrase it. It disappeared, a black screen with a hyphen came up, th
<Linkmaster> it loaded up the KDE workspace. I don't know if anything bad happened, but I figured you should know. System specs are simple, its a netbook with broadcom/intel as its parts, nothing fancy. 
<markey> maco: it's very difficult to fetch the information from Wikipedia. problem is: to this day they don't offer an API, although they had promised one for years
<maco> markey: i dont really expect any of those to *be* in wikipedia...but im confused why it's pulling random articles
<markey> maco: so we have to pull weird tricks like searching for "music XY". in fact Amarok already has rather good heuristics for this
<maco> ok see now i want to know how wikipedia's search returned Jason Forrest on a search for Jon Watts
<markey> we're facing the same problem with image search. you can't even imagine how complicated that was, and still it's often showing unrelated images
<markey> maco: ok, it's always worth trying to talk to ours devs (on irc), or making a bug report, in fact we triage 100% of our reports
<maco> okies
<markey> e.g. if you can prove that our search could be improved with better keywords
<markey> we would certainly do that
<maco> well im just thinking that if the result isnt close to the search term,then just give the "not found" like it does with lyrics
<maco> but im not really sure how to decide what "close enough" is
<markey> it's not aht easy, really. how could you tell what is close?
<markey> impossible, really
<markey> what Wikipedia badly needs is tagging and an API
<markey> it would solve all of these issues
<maco> id agree to that
<maco> though....there are wikipedia apps on android. wouldnt they be using an api?
<markey> it's sad that this wealth of information does not contain any metadata
<markey> afaik there still isn't any api, but maybe you could research that. we'd gladly use it
<markey> maco: we actually apply a custom CSS sheet and other tricks to make the HTML from Wikipedia nicely looking
<markey> all of that was really complicated
<markey> Amarok has a lot of technology that is not so obvious to the naked eye
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-22
<bambee> hi!
<bulldog98_> yofel: oh, I don’t know if I can get make it today
<yofel> bulldog98_: np, I just remembered you saying that you were working on it, and never heard back ^^
<bulldog98_> yofel: wait, I’ve already got a package uploaded to my ppa
<bulldog98_> could you open a sru report and where do I have to place the package first?
 * yofel wonders why we don't have a bzr repos for rekonq 
<yofel> bulldog98_: what are the changes in the copyright file about?
<yofel> please document that in the changelog
<yofel> ah, the copyright headers got updates
<yofel> bulldog98_: ok, can you please fix the changelog and upload a package to ninjas that has precise as target? I'll do another check on that and then upload that to precise. After that we can do the SRU work
<bulldog98_> yofel: ok
<bulldog98_> yofel: done
<schnelle> JontheEchidna: where to file muon bugs?
<JontheEchidna> schnelle: bugs.kde.org is preferrable
<schnelle> ok thanks
<schnelle> JontheEchidna: well this is very easy to report. download google earth deb from google and try to install it. it will just stop at "installing dependencies"
<schnelle> the rest i will report tu bugs.kde.org
<schnelle> :)
<JontheEchidna> schnelle: could you see if the qapt-worker process is running at the point the hang occurs?
<schnelle> well i have it installed now. i closed window "installing dependencies", and run deb file again and then google earth was installed
<schnelle> i will try on my test partition and will report back here
<JontheEchidna> I'll be leaving in 15 or 20 minutes, but I'll be back later.
<schnelle> ok. i'll report back later
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<yofel> JontheEchidna: I just got an overwrite error while upgrading, and muon-updater showed me: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/m-u.pngf
<yofel> either at least *some* details are missing in that dialog, or that should be rephrased if you're expected to look at the details
<JontheEchidna> The details should show up when you hit the Details button
<JontheEchidna> But perhaps the wording of the dialog could be improved
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, looks like we might have to live with "duplicate" listings for packages with a foreign-arch alternative. Non-library packages aren't given a Multi-Arch tag. (And shouldn't be given one)
<JontheEchidna> kinda sucks, but otherwise foreign-only packages won't be displayed in MPM
<JontheEchidna> e.g. Skype
<yofel> so the only way to keep them apart is the name? (i.e. skype:i386)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> that part already works
<JontheEchidna> but currently I'm hiding non-multiarch foreign packages, and as a result the i386 skype package doesn't show up
<JontheEchidna> (which is the only skype package available on a 64-bit computer)
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: why do you not like low settings?
<mgraesslin> how did you evaluate what is really "low profile"?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: if it eats less memory it is good
<mgraesslin> ah yes and on how many systems did you measure that it needs less memory
<mgraesslin> ?
<mgraesslin> and since when is less memory the same as better?
<apachelogger> 5 systems
<yofel> it is "low fat" - not supreme betterness
<apachelogger> 3 different processor architectures for the fun of it
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: the users who have hardware with 512mib ram
<mgraesslin> those should not use a modern system
<mgraesslin> seriously we don't develop software to fit 512 MB if you get 4 GB for less than 20 €
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> of course all that crap needs to get into memory at some point
<apachelogger> meaning disk IO
<apachelogger> meanig you also need to buy SSD
<apachelogger> having run 3.5 some weeks ago I get the feeling neither of us should use a "modern system" as we appear to spending twice as much time waiting for apps to appear
<mgraesslin> my concern is mostly that such a package keeps the assumption that KDE is just bloat
<mgraesslin> sand slow
<mgraesslin> -s
<mgraesslin> having a distri even confirming that is rather bad
<mgraesslin> if I think about how much time I invested in improving the performance in KWin and the same what trueg is currently doing with Nepomuk
<mgraesslin> and all the bugfixing work in Akonadi
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I still do not use nepomuk or akonadi
<apachelogger> because I don't use them
<apachelogger> just like I do not use the 3000 krunner runners
<yofel> mgraesslin: my highest respect to you and trueg. But akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder sometimes hogging 1GiB RAM is *current reality* for us
<apachelogger> there is nothing wrong with improving things, that still does not make them required for every system
<mgraesslin> true, but what is the relationship between turning off Compositing AND Nepomuk
<mgraesslin> for a system not older than 5 years there is NO reason to turn off compositing
<yofel> my eeePC is certainly happier without compositing TBH
<apachelogger> in particular the low settings package was created for my netbook, deactivating all the stuff that either does not work is not used by me in this particular envrionment
<yofel> not because it has little memory, but because the GPU is crap
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: yeah, tell that to intel :S
<mgraesslin> at least the maintainers of the components could have been asked...
<mgraesslin> yofel: you know that kwin turns off compositing if it is too slow?
<apachelogger> if only people hadn't different perception of time
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: so what would have been the point of asking the maintainers?
<mgraesslin> first of all: that we are aware of it
<yofel> mgraesslin: I know - but do I need to have it on while "barely running above the limit" ?
<mgraesslin> yofel: yes because it improves the user experience
<yofel> well - it's not like we install low fat by default
<mgraesslin> it just gives a bad light on KDE
<apachelogger> funny thing
<mgraesslin> "they improved the compositor, but it is still so bad that Kubuntu has a package to disable it"
<apachelogger> all the users I talk to say it is to slow with compsiting
<apachelogger> interesting how feedback can be different
<yofel> it is certainly faster with compositing on my T510, not on my eeePC
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: there will always be crap like that
<yofel> there I barely notice the difference. Except kwin doesn't idle around using 5-8% CPU all the time anymore
<apachelogger> just like media always calls kubuntu a canonical product
<mgraesslin> but a KDE friendly distro helping to spread this kind of FUD is really bad
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: yeah, except is it not FUD
<mgraesslin> I appreciate that you want to improve the experience for your users, but I think it was a bad move to offer such a package
<apachelogger> if you want I can drop by your place and show you just exactly how royally plasma fcks me over on my netbook with compositing on
<mgraesslin> a helpful article on userbase explaining what influences what would have been much better
<mgraesslin> and I can tune the settings so that it will be fast
<apachelogger> I guess we have to agree to disagree there
<mgraesslin> I have never had any system where kwin was slow after I fine tuned the settings
<apachelogger> because when one of my friend asks me why KDE is so slow and I point him at a page that goes "soo.... deactivate this and that, oh yeah and that is sorta broken so you might want to deactivate too" I usually want to drop dead from shame
<mgraesslin> of course you should not write it like that
<yofel> mgraesslin: not all of our users know what the "desktop effects" settings even are... and we aren't exacly aming at only geek users
<apachelogger> no matter how you write it, this will be the message
<yofel> geek folks can use fedora for all I care
<apachelogger> by providing a package we prevent users from looking into the ugly grimace that is software
<mgraesslin> no as it is quite simple: if your hardware is older than three years, deactivating OpenGL 2 shaders might improve your experience
<mgraesslin> and especially for the non-geek users we should shine and not disable compositing
<apachelogger> geeks is the entirly wrong word
<apachelogger> s/geeks/geek/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "geek is the entirly wrong word"
<apachelogger> I propose using the term "person who does not care why it does not work"
<claydoh> nepomuk and akonadi and oxygen settings..........
<claydoh> these are what slow my old hardware
<yofel> mgraesslin: ah, while at it: could you make it so when I check the "enable effects at startup" checkbox in the settings and have effects currently of I *don't* get a notification about all the effects that "couldn't be enabled" ?
<mgraesslin> oxygen setting is another thing: it is only for certain hardware bad
<mgraesslin> yofel: report a bug, I cannot remember stuff like that
<yofel> will do
 * apachelogger has seen the oxygen code and went whoop
 * apachelogger has seen it while investigating an issue in kmix code that made him go whoop
 * apachelogger as a result of that got drunk
<yofel> logic consequence *nod*
<apachelogger> if we do not accept that our software is imperfect then we will not be able to make it better for the user
<mgraesslin> ever seen http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-desktopbt2661
<mgraesslin> we can adjust the settings for everything in one place and even dynamically based on hardware
<mgraesslin> we just have to make use of it
<apachelogger> oh right, that setting there is also awesome
<mgraesslin> what you did is working around it
<bulldog98_> mgraesslin: what does high cpu means there?
<apachelogger> all of my friends that would probably qualify as junior geek go "what exactly does it change"
<apachelogger> and I go, well it does something to the style
<mgraesslin> yes naming is bad
<claydoh> I don't care about the code :) but the slowness subject does come up regularly among the regular users in the kubuntuforums, and there are so very many places that seem to be possible causes for slowness
<mgraesslin> yes it is at the wrong place
<claydoh> but I agree with both of you at lest a little
<mgraesslin> and yes not everything makes use of it
<yofel> mgraesslin: it says *nothing* about what it does - it doesn't even have a tooltip
<mgraesslin> but that is the way to go
 * yofel doesn't know what it does either
<mgraesslin> yofel: it *should* influence the animations in Plasma and Oxygen
<mgraesslin> also some in KWin
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: even with it oxygen will be super expensive
<apachelogger> or last I saw the code it registered event filters and then discarded the calls inside the filter
<mgraesslin> but that's the way to go and that's what I plan to do for powersaving: making the effects deactivate themselves based on this setting and let powerdevil change it
<apachelogger> so instead of cutting the expense entirely super low settings will only cut it in half
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: then report bugs, fix the code but don't work around it
<claydoh> low-fat is a good thing, but it also may make  kde look bad 
<mgraesslin> "uh this code is ugly, let's use a different style"
<apachelogger> it aint ugly
<apachelogger> it is imperformant
<mgraesslin> just a pitty that all styles are hacky code
<mgraesslin> than talk to the maintainers, hugo is extremely open
<claydoh> and for my laptop, 4gb ram is over 50$, I don't have that money
<mgraesslin> much better than just disabling some stuff
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> and then we all suffer from burn out and all of floss is dead
<yofel> like Scott
<apachelogger> certainly it would be the best way to do things
<apachelogger> and I at least think that I do it plenty of times
<mgraesslin> how should the developers know that Kubuntu devs are not satisfied with the offerings if you don't tell them?
<apachelogger> but also often a solution is needed right now
<mgraesslin> I'm just very disappointed that I was not informed concerning the kwin part
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: acknowledged, I however must ask you to believe me that we ask maintainers a lot about their opinions
<mgraesslin> and I must say that this is something where what Kubuntu devs tell about being upstream friendly does not match the reality
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that now
<apachelogger> really hurt
<mgraesslin> sorry but reading the reviews as an upstream for Kubuntu and reading all the repeated fud about bloated KDE also hurts
<mgraesslin> and quite clearly: if there is a need for "low fat" it should be upstream and not downstream
<yofel> mgraesslin: if our users would've said that low fat is crap and completely useless I would've agreed, but as they say the opposite, it's a POV matter
<yofel> mgraesslin: I need to apologize about kwin on my eeePC though - it's better in 4.7.2 than it was back when I disabled compositing
<mgraesslin> for me as an upstream who spent weeks on improving the performance, it's a slap in the face
<yofel> mgraesslin: you might pass that on to the kdepim/akonadi folks - you were pretty much only colleteral damage from us being tired here I believe
<mgraesslin> and we are back to it should have been communicated
<mgraesslin> anyway, I'm off for today
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry to say it mgraesslin - but it's also a slap in the face for users too. The improvements you make at one end, don't necessarily work on everyone's machines the same way.  I communicated problems to one of KDE's staff, and got told "write a list of how we can make it better then, if you're not happy with it."
<yofel> ARGH... nepomukinedexer is re-indexing my PDF's for the x-th time without a reason whatsoever
 * yofel makes a snapshot for kde-runtime 4.7 git
<BarkingFish> yofel, while you're on the subject of KDE 4.7, a couple of questions I've asked about the network manager plasmoid suggest the version it says I have in apper, and what is actually installed, are different.  How do I find out what was used to build what is there now?
<BarkingFish> Apparently, from version 0.9, when you open the settings and click other, there should be an identification string- something like nm09-20110630 or the like.  Apper says it's version 0.9, but that ident string is missing.
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE Plasma workspaces. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d8-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 847 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<yofel> that's the full version, 0.9 from nm09 git branch, snapshotted on 10-th june 2011, hash 0c83d8 + patches
<BarkingFish> yeah.  The guys in #kde tell me that if that ident string isn't there, it's still nm0.8 - and I know from what's there, that it isn't.
<yofel> BarkingFish: the NM widget in Project Neon has that ident string. So I guess the archive snapshot is just too old
<BarkingFish> ah, ok.  I might just check neon's PPA and see if that widget is available
<yofel> BarkingFish: neon builds are incompatible with the archive packages. So installing the widget from there needs a full neon session to use it 
<BarkingFish> dang.  I wouldn't be prepared to send the whole of my KDE to an unstable setup
<BarkingFish> one piece, which I could undo, sure. But not the whole thing
<yofel> BarkingFish: note: neon doesn't *replace* your stable packages - but to use the widget you would still need to run the full session
<yofel> !neon | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<yofel> pong
<Quintasan> yofel: I just read the whole stuff with mgraesslin
<Quintasan> IMO you approched him in the wrong way
<Quintasan> KWin is behaving a lot better than it used to, it's still not as fast as it should be but hell
<Quintasan> It's better
<yofel> might be, maybe I should've just kept quiet considering I had no part in creating low-fat
<yofel> well, I did say in the end that it got better
<Quintasan> kudos ofc go to mgraesslin for hard work on KWin but I don't like how he brings stuff like Nepomuk and that ${PERSON} is working on it
<Quintasan> If someone works for it then we should have some fucking results
<Quintasan> But nope
<Quintasan> Searching with krunner doesnt work or works randomly
<Quintasan> No matter how many directories I tell it to index it doesn't index everything
<claydoh> kwin is better, but what about akionadi/nepomuk which is what bogs me down
<yofel> as I said, martin ended up being colleteral damage in this whole mess
<claydoh> but his thoughts on low-fat may be true, and I added a little to that by advertising it
<Quintasan> Yup, exactly. I downloaded two new pdfs today
<Quintasan> Guess what, "arcane" in KRunner doesnt find it
<Quintasan> I have what I think is high-end PC and maximizing Dolphin from tray shows me a gray window for 1,5 second and then it shows itself
<Quintasan> claydoh: I wonder if mgraesslin actually uses Kubuntu
<BarkingFish> Well kmail is enough for me now. Having it running with akonadi (which is about as stable as charles manson) and nepomuk, which is just barking, is ruining my system.  I'm gonna dump kmail and kontact, then I can sink akonadi and switch nepomuk off.
 * Quintasan also wonders how upstream knows BETTER what feedback distro maintainers get
<claydoh> probably not, who in the dev world does, outside of kubuntu devs?
<yofel> Quintasan: not sure, afaik he used debian-kde
<BarkingFish> nobody, which is why they expect it to work on kubuntu but then get pissy when we tell them it doesn't?
<yofel> probably
<Quintasan> yofel: And up until sometime ago it was us who had shitty packages (and we were basing on Debian)
<yofel> ivan at least said on identi.ca that he might give it a try again
<yofel> Quintasan: true
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: My point exactly, they don't use it and keep telling us it should work because ${EFFORT}
<Quintasan> I still can't see any progress on nepomuk
<claydoh> as to akonadi/kmail2/nepomuk there are plenty of things happening on other KDE distro forums, so it isn't just us
<Quintasan> Oh, apparently Nepomuk is idle now
<Quintasan> I downloaded new file
<Quintasan> and it's idle
<claydoh> I may swith email clients, sad as I have used Kontact almost exclusively soince KDE 2.something!
 * Quintasan isn't a long-time KDE user
<Quintasan> I have been using it in 3.* days
<Quintasan> I stopped bothering since Akonadi magic
<yofel> me neither, I used it in 3.5 a while, then got annoyed of gnome around 2.28 again and went back to KDE
<Quintasan> 3 seconds to start Dolphin
<yofel> but I fully understand Scott being tired out - I'm not far away
<Quintasan> 8gb of memory, i5 cpu and a friggin new GPU
<yofel> ah well, it nepomuk doesn't give me any results either here. With a 3.7GiB virtuoso database
<yofel> unbelievable... nepomuk can't find my PDF's  - locate needs less than a second to find them
<yofel> *headdesk*
<Quintasan> I wonder where is my progress then
<Quintasan> What's more, there are no clear instructions on how to debug this shit
<Quintasan> I would send them any log they would like to have if I only had a way to debug it
<apachelogger> log log log
<apachelogger> Quintasan: massif log
<apachelogger> callgrind log
<apachelogger> cachegrind log
<apachelogger> and strace
<Quintasan> apachelogger: HOW?
<apachelogger> preferrably with forks and vforks
<Quintasan> it's nepomuk
<apachelogger> and I can tell you *exactly* why it takes 3 seconds for dolphin
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, I have no idea
 * apachelogger doesnt care much about nepomuk TBH
<Quintasan> I have no idea what I'm supposed to call to get any USEFUL log
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why it takes 3seconds?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I know that gwenview takes ages for 2 reasons
<apachelogger> a) the good UI requires a bazillion fat block ctors
 * yofel goes neon
<apachelogger> (actually it does not, it is just written in a way that it requires them)
<apachelogger> b) it opens files from the ctors rather than async, thus blocking the constructon even more
<apachelogger> that is if I recall things correctly
<yofel> WOW - you can *disable* nepomuk email indexing in 4.8 - progress
<BarkingFish> Sorry about that.  Roll on November 24th :)
<apachelogger> agateau: ^ you might wanna look into desyncronizing ctors
<apachelogger> on 3.5 gwenview took <1 sec to start now it takes at least 2 here
<apachelogger> also gwenview uses some expensive KDE classes
<apachelogger> like the breadcrumb bar or something
<Quintasan> apachelogger: One question, if they are SO expensive, why bother in first place?
<BarkingFish> I think i'm gonna give up for the night.  The wifi signal round here is crud, owing to it raining like fury outside I'd imagine.  We also have a thunderstorm on the way. I'll catch you guys tomorrow night. See ya.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: they look good, I dunno
<apachelogger> I did not look into why they are so expensive
<bulldog98> gn
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-23
<seawolf> j #ubunutu-it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you make a magic android UI for UDS app?
<bambee> hi
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did not, since when I am responsible for that
<Quintasan> What's more, since when I'm UI specialist? :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: am I?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No idea.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Is he? ^
<apachelogger> !find 7z
<ubottu> Found: libmlpcap-ocaml, libmlpcap-ocaml-dev, libpgocaml-ocaml, libpgocaml-ocaml-dev, p7zip
<yofel> anything we can do about bug 856210 ? (except nuking libreoffice-kde)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856210 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Horizontal Scrollbar in kde dont work (default theme)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856210
<CIA-130> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20111023211202-77u2crqmlqnxgmtq * debian/ (changelog libqapt1.install libqapt1.symbols) New upstream bugfix release
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-15
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1024951] New Activity widget misplaced @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024951 (by Richard Sweeney)
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> 2 hours of my life wasted thanks to shitty gnome middleware
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> actually I am not even sure how that would be fixed
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> actually that api does not even make sense
 * apachelogger ponders sending ossi to go after the author
<Techna_Rave_Pony> How would one update to the prerelease of quantal?
<soee> update from ?
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Precise
<Techna_Rave_Pony> without a disk, I don't have a disk drive
<soee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Techna_Rave_Pony> thank you
<Techna_Rave_Pony> upgrade should only take one to three hours at a decent connection speed, right?
<valorie> Techna_Rave_Pony: it took me a couple of hours on a cable connection
<valorie> not uber fast, but not dialup either
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Rochester RoadRunner
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Should be okay I think
<Techna_Rave_Pony> good bye for now chaps
<agateau> hi, wanted to finally update from precise to quantal, but "do-release-upgrade -d" tells me it can't find a new version. Is it a known bug?
<StephanG> Hi guys,  I've been on quantal since beta 1, and I've been noticing that plasma occasionally becomes unresponsive.  Is this an issue with KDE, or Quantal specifically?
<yofel_> agateau: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<StephanG> Thanks, I'll take a look.
<StephanG> Oh, agateau... *Blushes*
<yofel_> heh
<yofel_> I personally don't have freezes in plasma unless I have a network drive mounted and the network goes down. The only freezes I get here are full system freezes -.-
<StephanG> Well, it might just be my panels.  But regardless, KRunner seems to be impervous to dying.  Whenever anything goes down, it's always faithfully there to bail me out.
<xnox> agateau: do you have settings set to "LTS only" in software sources / upgrade manager?
<agateau> yofel_: looks like it's working, thanks!
<agateau> xnox: yes, that was it
<Riddell> agateau: yay, good luck with the upgrade
 * yofel_ found a reliable way to freeze plasma-netbook on his eeePC
<yofel_> open the i386 live disk on a netbook, run the live session and click on 'Page one'. -> plasma-netbook sits there unresponsive with 100% CPU
<Mamarok> does somebody know by hear where I can find the Kubuntu icon?
<Mamarok> heart*
<Riddell> KubuntuArtwork has the logo on the wiki
<Mamarok> which is where? I don't see a link on the Kubuntu.org page btw, shouldn't that be referenced somewhere?
<Mamarok> hm, I only want the icon, not the name
<Mamarok> like the Quantal logo, but without the bird
<Riddell> Mamarok: we've no file of that but it's not hard to get it with inkscape and the logo
<Mamarok> I am a complete idiot when it comes to graphics
<Mamarok> so somebody will have to provide me with it, as I only have the very old one here: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download
<Mamarok> I am transfering the wiki to c.k.o, but I would like to have more recent logos
<Mamarok> else I use the "get started here" one from the default settings package, but it is square and that might look a bit awkward
<Mamarok> and no, I really don't have time to get familiar with inkscape and learn how to extract a logo, I have hundreds of wiki pages to move
<Mamarok> what about the favicon used in the browser for the tab?
<Mamarok> any idea how I can get that one?
<Riddell> Mamarok: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/kubuntu-gear.png
<Riddell> comme ca?
<Mamarok> cool, merci beaucoup :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Quintasan> \o
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066861] Plasma-netbook freezes on live-disk after clicking on 'Page one' in the panel @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066861 (by Philip Muškovac)
<apachelogger> yofel_: does that also happen if you turn off desktop effects?
 * apachelogger is seeing weird DE related intermediate freezery
<yofel_> good question, will try
 * Quintasan goes to do iso testing
<Quintasan> bbl with results
<shadeslayer> likewise
<shadeslayer> plus, ktorrent takes an insanely long time to stop torrents for some reason
<apachelogger> afiestas: did you file a lunchpad bug about the lid-close issue?
<apachelogger> oh, god
<apachelogger> I have flickering on login
<apachelogger> WAH
<apachelogger> oh, I don't have my gpg key with me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you upload something to a ppa somewhere?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> as long as it does not have locusts or prn
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kde-workspace r696
<shadeslayer> r696?
<apachelogger> revision
<shadeslayer> from bzr?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you sure about that rev?
<shadeslayer> maybe I'm missing something here :P
<minimoy> hi all. I have a very little problem with libreoffice and the libreoffice-kde package. It does not concern kubuntu only but all distros running kde. Menus with libreoffice-kde package and the oxygen theme are not well defined.  you can see this screenshot http://ubuntuone.com/1MAHFwgJwk74hVkHJfWI0d
<minimoy> It is not very beautiful and it boring (for eyes) to work with edges of menus not well delimited
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perhaps I cloned
<minimoy> what do you think about it ? Can we improve that ?
<apachelogger> ah yes, I cloned
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pushed now
<apachelogger> minimoy: we can drop libreoffice-kde
<apachelogger> seeing as it is unmaintained
<minimoy> yes
<minimoy> but
 * shadeslayer looks
<minimoy> with this package we have the kde file picker and i don't want the gtk one
<minimoy> with firefox we have the kmozillahelper for a very good integration into kde (thanks blue shell)
<minimoy> why not improve the libreoffice-kde package in order to have an integration similar as firefox
<apachelogger> minimoy: whishfull thinking does not make software become maintained though :)
<minimoy> of course...
<Riddell> gosh, Plasma Active 3 is out
<apachelogger> meh, kwin is causing the login flickering
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a machine without intel graphics?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, all intel here it seems
<yofel_> I could test on nvidia later, but nouveau is usually even worse in such things
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ninjas?
<shadeslayer> fastest build times and what not
<apachelogger> yofel: intel in quantal is really bad
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, you mean, X in quantal is really bad ;)
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I mean mesa in quantal is really bad
<apachelogger> X is bad in general
<shadeslayer> hah
<yofel> apachelogger: freezes with and without compositing.
<yofel> compositing is off by default btw.
<shadeslayer> ^
<apachelogger> yofel: plasma broke it \o/
<shadeslayer> and mgrasselin is complaining about it ;)
<yofel> add the kernel to that
<yofel> my thinkpad isn't too happy about 3.5 in general
<apachelogger> use 3.6
 * apachelogger is on 3.6 mainline
<yofel> yeah, I should do that
<yofel> will install it later
<apachelogger> 3.5 does not even support my wifi :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm just waiting for ack on ninjas
 * shadeslayer is on 3.5.2 with patchery
<shadeslayer> and all works well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't care :P
<shadeslayer> heh ok
<shadeslayer> ninjas it is
<apachelogger> it's not like I need it built right now
<shadeslayer> oh pft
<yofel> am I the only one that actually tries to use the archive kernel? :D
<shadeslayer> no build queues
<apachelogger> yofel: yes :P
<mikhas> apachelogger, minimoy: cutting the -kde package for a while would make it painfully aware that libreoffice integration lacks maintainership
<apachelogger> everyone who's seen the amount of patchery in the archive kernel will not want to use it anymore :P
<mikhas> *painfully obvious
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> we need to do a patch review in the next series
<apachelogger> I get the feeling that we have way too many patches in the big kde packages and even more so in qt
<shadeslayer> wtff
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/3905291
<shadeslayer> is that a ARM builder virtualizing i386 ?
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase-workspace/+bug/1066892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066892 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Quantal) "initial power profiles do not use suspend support" [Critical,Triaged]
<yofel> @_@
<yofel>  menkib (QEMU'd ARM test builder) builds Intel 386 binaries and is owned by Nick Moffitt. 
<yofel> makes no sense
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> why?
<shadeslayer> not sure if ARM builder that QEMU'd to build i386 or the other way around
<apachelogger> arm is a 32bit architecture
<yofel> certainly, but no Intel 386
<yofel> *not
<apachelogger> that's why one uses qemu
 * shadeslayer also points to build times if that's not icecc'd
 * apachelogger has seen OBS setups having loads of problems from doing it the other way around
<apachelogger> point being, i386 virtualization is excellent whereas arm virtualization is soso
<shadeslayer> I'm actually *happy* about this :p
<apachelogger> so assuming you want to build i386 and arm in the same farm it makes sense to have native arm builds and virtual i386 builds
<shadeslayer> probably means lower power consumption 
<shadeslayer> as long as the build times are the same
<apachelogger> makes next to no difference in the big picture :P
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<Quintasan> amd64 manual partitioning - passed
<Quintasan> same for i386
<Riddell> awooga
 * Quintasan makes something to eat and installs back everything he needs
<Riddell> Darkwing: ping?
<Riddell> translations? 
<Riddell> and bug 1049278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049278 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Secure port information duplicated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049278
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'll look at it today.\
<Riddell> Darkwing: thanks
<Riddell> claydoh: fancy filling in some blanks here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<Riddell> YuriyVidineev_: ug you're right on the netbook issue
<Riddell> yofel rather
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<Riddell> or mparillo ? :)
<Riddell> fancy filling in some blanks here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<mparillo> Riddell: I can try. Looks more blank than previous versions ;-)
<Riddell> mparillo: this isn't the release announcment
<Riddell> it's the more dry and boring release notes
<Riddell> so you can just take the release announcement and remove the shiny language and pictures
<Riddell> of course we also need a nice release announcement page
<mparillo> Ouch. Got a 500 when I saved my minor edits, and now the page appears gone.
<mikhas> the cloud is a great place to lose your data
<Riddell> mparillo: erk
<Riddell> well it's still in the history
<Riddell> but I don't know how to revert
<Riddell> skaet: any ideas?
<mparillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu is still gone. Once before when a wiki page got a 500 when saving my updates is magically re-appeared (perhaps when somebody else saved his updates). But (at least so far), not yet.
<Riddell> mparillo: well it's still in the history
<Riddell> but I don't know how to revert
<mparillo> Is it under the drop-down for more actions?
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> ooh that's broken
<skaet> hmm... what's wrong?
<Riddell> <class 'MoinMoin.PageEditor.CouldNotLock'>
 * skaet blinks
<skaet> no Kubuntu page??
<Riddell> skaet: wiki breakage, I've taken it to -sysadmin
<skaet> Riddell,  thanks.   Let me kno.w if I need to help.   It was there yesterday
<Riddell> yeah, just broke when mparillo tried to edit it
<mparillo> Actually to be precise, when I tried to save my minor edits.
<mparillo> This happened also with the WhoWeAre page also. I simply re-did it that time.
<allee> apachelogger: please have a look at my comment in bug 781728  
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781728 in digikam (Ubuntu) "digikam icon does not scale in unity (Ubuntu 11.04)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781728
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> that's curious
<apachelogger> allee: I'd take the xpm stuff to debian btw
<Riddell> mparillo: here's a copy in the mean time https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu2
<apachelogger> # Oxygen Icons already in kdeicons-oxygen
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> allee: seems at some point it installed them to oxygne rather than hicolor
<apachelogger> then when that got fixed upstream some packager did not update it properly
<allee> apachelogger: I added this stuff ages ago when dmenu was the hottest stuff on earth.  But now I'm happy when you kill it :-)
<allee> stuff == xpm.d/*
<apachelogger> oh well, I can kill it, but it's going to creep back in unless someone kills it in debian too ;)
<allee> right :-(
<apachelogger> Riddell: is the known issue for kdm still applicable? what with us using lightdm and all
<apachelogger> ah, I am looking at old data apparently
<allee> As I've seen digikam pkging, could profit also from a debian/ubuntu pkging unification.  Not sure if all the different library pkg make sense because I'm not sure if upstream now try to not break  ABI backward compat
<apachelogger> allee: last I checked the libs still were considered privatey
<allee> apachelogger: then, as kipi-plugins now is merged back into digikam, do the -dev pkg make sense at all?
<allee> apachelogger: should be forbitten to build-dep on them, right?
<balloons> Riddell, ScottK can one of you confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1066821 If so I'll fix it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066821 in Ubuntu QA Website "Wrong test title in Kubuntu i386 iso testcase" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> oh yes, my typo I guess, let me fix
<balloons> kk
<balloons> can you close the bug once it's fixed?
<balloons> thanks!
<Riddell> voila
<balloons> :-)
<Riddell> mparillo: time to learn to use a real IRC client to stop the disconnects :)
<mparillo> My office blocks the IRC port, I think. I use Quassell at home, but webchat at work. Anyway, I do have to get back to my day job, but I put some updates into Kubuntu2
<Riddell> thanks
<mparillo> My pleasure. Shame about those day jobs ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: so this power management patch, are you doing the SRU or me? I lose track
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066861] Plasma-netbook freezes after clicking on 'Page one' in the panel @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066861 (by Philip Muškovac)
<Riddell> rdieter: hey you're running non-kubuntu packages I guess, would you be able to see if bug 1066861 is a generic issue or something specific to kubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066861 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Quantal) "Plasma-netbook freezes after clicking on 'Page one' in the panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066861
<Riddell> just needs running plasma-netbook and switching to Page one
<rdieter> Riddell: ok, I'll see
<rdieter> Riddell: switching to page one in plasma-netbook seems ok for me
<Riddell> bah, what have we done to it
<Riddell> thanks rdieter 
<apachelogger> Riddell: me
<JontheEchidna> welp, this is a new one on me... http://paste.kde.org/570368/
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> try again? or does it fail every time?
<JontheEchidna> worked the second time
<JontheEchidna> just very strange...
<yofel> true, first time I'm seeing this as well
<JontheEchidna> this suggests the server was under load: http://blog.e-shell.org/270
<JontheEchidna> off to class, bbiab
<ScottK> Riddell: I can confirm the netbook page one problem.
<ScottK> It's eating 100% CPU, much like quassel does when I switch between channels with a large backlog.
<ScottK> I wonder if these are common effects of some Qt issue.
<shadeslayer> for some reason I cannot reproduce said issue on quantal
<shadeslayer> but qt is different, 4.8.3 in quantal vs 4.8.2 in precise
<yofel> quassel works fine for me, just plasma-netbook not
<shadeslayer> did someone start adding blue prints for approval? we only have 2 weeks before UDS ;)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> http://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/111dwc/fix_for_broken_menubar_widget_in_kde_49_on/
<yofel> we have a reddit channel o.O?
<ScottK> I got a backtrace eventually on the netbook thing.
<shadeslayer> s/channel/subreddit
<ScottK> I installed debug packages and I'm waiting for it to regenerate now.
<yofel> ah right
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281821/ is the traceback I got for the netbook issue (eventually)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
<skaet> Riddell,   wiki page has been restored.
<claydoh> Riddell: i am off to work now, possibly putting in a full week in the next 3 days, but I will look at it when I ger home tomorrow morning
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-16
<ScottK> More testing needed.  I got a bit of a start, but it's almost 2AM here, so I'm done.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that backtrace seems incomplete
<shadeslayer> #18 0x0804855b in ?? ()
<ScottK> I installed every dbg package I could think of.
<ScottK> I'll try it again.
<ScottK> It takes awhile to crash, so I'll let it go while I'm sleeping.
<shadeslayer> sure
<Kalidarn> hmmm rohangarg isn't around is he
<Kalidarn> i just want to ask him if he's forgotten about his promise in bug 923587 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923587 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "No openconnect support in plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923587
<ScottK> Kalidarn: That's shadeslayer.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did workspace build?
<shadeslayer> oh I knew I was forgetting something
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: doing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cheers
<Kalidarn> awesome shadeslayer 
<apachelogger> heading to uni now, bbi2hrs or so
<shadeslayer> bye
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: would you mind pinging me when it's ready to be tested
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: iirc this will also need openconnect backported, I'm not sure if that's a viable option, but, I'll have a look first
<shadeslayer> sure
<Kalidarn> yeah i know it will
<Kalidarn> but its kinda annoying that it wont work  until the next release of the whole distribution
<Kalidarn> and yes i know about the command line openconnect client can be used (we're doing that atm)
<Kalidarn> but we'd like to be able to have it in network manager so we can specify DNS servers for the VPN link
<Kalidarn> so the only viable solution is the network manager patch
<shadeslayer> well ... lemme try building openconnect to see if it requires even more build deps
<Kalidarn> :)
<shadeslayer> *build deps to be backported
<shadeslayer> yay, builds without modifications
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: will be uploading to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<Kalidarn> kk
<Kalidarn> ill be able to test it in a few hours
<Kalidarn> im not at work at the moment,
<Kalidarn> also shadeslayer, -- Much appreciated.
<shadeslayer> no problem :)
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: both networkmanagement and openconnect have been uploaded to that ppa, they'll take a couple of hours to build, let me know if they work for you
<shadeslayer> I'll keep an eye out if the build fails and fix accordingly ( I don't think they'll fail )
<Kalidarn> awesome shadeslayer 
<Kalidarn> i wil do
<Kalidarn> i like making ubuntu better :)
<Kalidarn> if after a few weeks i haven't noticed any problems or had reports of it
<Kalidarn> then we might be able to move it to the backports ppa for everyone
<Kalidarn> (we use it heavily so we will discover problems i there are any)
<Kalidarn> and the one employee using kubuntu, is also a QA person lol.
<shadeslayer> :D
<Kalidarn> the kind that loves to break things :D
<Kalidarn> (but that is what he is paid to do)
<shadeslayer> as for moving to -backports, that's up to the ubuntu backports team to decide, I'll file the request though
<Kalidarn> yup
<Kalidarn> just file as pending test
<Kalidarn> cos we wouldn't want you pushing something broken in there
<shadeslayer> hehe, yeah :)
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: any particular reason it needs a newer openconnect?
<Kalidarn> you mean the network connection thing
<Kalidarn> no we can work with any version of openconnect the problem is the network plugin
<shadeslayer> networkmanagement, yes
<Kalidarn> uses a function only provided in the newer version of openconnect
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<Kalidarn> and the openconnect dev said its not going to be backported
<Kalidarn> its mentioned in the openconnect changelog
<Kalidarn> now 
<Kalidarn> OpenConnect v3.20 (PGP signature) — 2012-05-18
<Kalidarn>     Cope with non-keepalive HTTP response on authentication success.
<Kalidarn>     Fix progress callback with incorrect cbdata which caused KDE crash.
<Kalidarn> however, for some reason networkmanagement requires 3.99+
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<Kalidarn> (which was the release after
<Kalidarn> it jumped from 3.20 to 3.99
<Kalidarn> then 4.00, 4.01, 4.02
<Kalidarn> im guessing 4+ is a major release
<Kalidarn> and 3.99 was just a bug fix release.
<Kalidarn> http://www.infradead.org/openconnect/changelog.html
<Kalidarn> really all of ubuntu probably should eventually be updated to 3.99
<Kalidarn> i doubt it would cause much of an issue
<Kalidarn> 3.20 also brought another bug fix: Cope with non-keepalive HTTP response on authentication success.
<Kalidarn> although i can expect the following release quantal will be built against 4+
<shadeslayer> hm, network-management cmake says it should depend on 3.99 and above
<Kalidarn> because that will have a newer version of gnutls
<Kalidarn> yep
<Kalidarn> no doubt the network-manager developer is of the opinion
 * shadeslayer adds build depend versioning
<Kalidarn> you should be using the latest most bug-fixed version in the 3.X branch
<Kalidarn> or a 4 version
<Kalidarn> probably he doesn't want you using a buggy 3.X build
<Kalidarn> and considering 3.20 (which his package certainly requires) is only one release behind 3.99
<Kalidarn> it makes sense
<Kalidarn> > Eliminate all SSL library exposure through libopenconnect.
<Kalidarn> was a 3.99 fix
<Kalidarn> to me that sounds like a good idea
<shadeslayer> aye
<Kalidarn> so yeah
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: packages all built btw
<Kalidarn> nice
<Kalidarn> i should check that soon
<apachelogger> R doesn't even have a name yet?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> seems mark was busy arguing amazon buying ad space in unity ^^
<smartboyhw> ^^
<apachelogger> +  * kwinrc: Add back two desktops, else pointless pager widget
<apachelogger> Riddell: would it not make more sense to remove the pointless pager :?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes probably but it's a bit late in the cycle, I feel it needs a bit of discussion
<apachelogger> well, upstream does not use virtual desktops
<apachelogger> which supposedly makes sense because ScottK actually has a bug against kds in which he complains that to him activities and vdesktops are somewhat the same so he does not like the activity widget and pager being in the panel
<apachelogger> (I also do not like it but rather because both of them eat too much space)
<apachelogger> ./usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/adjustlevelstool.upd
<apachelogger> how I love not-installed entries without comment
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: !
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: digikam
<apachelogger> you added a whole bunch of uncommented crap to not-installed
<apachelogger> please be checking and add comment or fix
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: needs fixing indeed
<shadeslayer> needs to be added to digikam.install
<shadeslayer> should I also upload to archive?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I thought archive was frozen?
<shadeslayer> exception?
<apachelogger> nah, SRU
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> please add impact description stuff and comment on bug 781728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781728 in digikam (Ubuntu R-series) "digikam icon does not scale in unity (Ubuntu 11.04)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781728
<apachelogger> I'll simply SRU all icon stuff from current bzr I suppose
<apachelogger> seems all worthwhile
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I was just going to say that ;)
<apachelogger> I like how digikam bundles half of linux and then builds it
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> iirc there's a similar bug on lp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 658047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658047 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Update digiKam icon to default Oxygen provided icon" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658047
<shadeslayer> packaging fixed in bzr btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you working on ff 16 + kde bits?
<shadeslayer> or should I go ahead and update
<shadeslayer> !find XML/Simple.pm
<ubottu> File XML/Simple.pm found in libcatalyst-action-rest-perl, libdata-serializer-perl, libgtk2-gladexml-simple-perl, libtemplate-plugin-xml-perl, libtest-xml-simple-perl, libxml-libxml-simple-perl, libxml-simple-perl
<Quintasan> retarded
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: my first java assignment was to make a pay calcuator xD
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> that was my first C++ assignment I think
<Quintasan> I went home after 20 minutes
<Quintasan> We have 90 minutes of each course
<shadeslayer> calculated taxes and what not depending on pre specified conditions
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> mind you, I had no Java experience whatsover xD
<smartboyhw> XD
<shadeslayer> neither did I :P
<shadeslayer> but anywho, whoopie, that's an additional 70 minutes you can contribute to kubuntu :P
 * shadeslayer waves fist at pbuilder
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >implying I had access to wireless in the damn building
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> heh
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: so far so good
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Kalidarn> it all seems to be working correctly
<Kalidarn> we will watch it over the next few days
<shadeslayer> awesomeness, I'll copy it over to kubuntu backports for even wider testing :)
<Kalidarn> oh and the DNS stuff is now working
<Kalidarn> properly
<shadeslayer> I would recommend purging that ppa and getting the update from kubuntu backports ;)
<Kalidarn> because before what was happening when using openconnect via the terminal
<Kalidarn> kk
<Kalidarn> is it was using the local set DNS
<Kalidarn> not the one provided by the VPN connection
<Kalidarn> so it would go employee > employee's isp dns > employee > vpn
<Kalidarn> resulting in slow lookups
<Kalidarn> using that network manager plugin though seems to resolve that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I find our Samba settings software crap
<shadeslayer> use sambamounter ?
<Quintasan> How the hell do I simply share a folder without password?
<shadeslayer> right click folder > properties > Sharing ?
<shadeslayer> s/ing//
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "right click folder > properties > Shar ?"
<Quintasan> :/
<Kalidarn> i actually dislike the way KDE does mounting
<Kalidarn> it mounts to an object does it not?
<Kalidarn> so you can't say access it via the terminal, when you've used KDE to mount things
<Kalidarn> which is why i've always used sshfs
<ScottK> apachelogger: Let's remove the pager in "R".  If nothing else, it'll keep the screen shots accurate.
 * ScottK notes no ISO testing got done while he was asleep ...
 * ScottK looks around.
<Quintasan> ScottK: What ISO testing? I did amd64 and i386 manual partitioning and full disk installs
<ScottK> Quintasan: Since the last respin?
<ScottK> Don't see it: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds
<Quintasan> I did them like, yesterday
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> well
<danimo> ScottK: how is Kubuntu dealing with the Ubuntu SNI patch for Qt?
<danimo> ScottK: does it implement SNI?
<ScottK> I don't think we've done anything with it.
<ScottK> It's there in Qt, of course, so it can be used.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I started working on ff16-kde btw
<yofel_> what was SNI again?
<danimo> yofel_: System Notifcation Interface?
<danimo> yofel_: anyway, Unity's answer to all systray problems
<danimo> yofel_: it's basically a large hack from the Qt perspective
<danimo> yofel_: and the author ran from the company
<yofel_> ah, you mean the indicators?
<yofel_> my memory was failing me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kk, busy with SRUs anyway
<apachelogger> anyone with precise around?
<shadeslayer> moi
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: with 4.8?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> 4.9.2
<apachelogger> you are no use :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: you surely have a 4.8 machine?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: uh god, please make your changelog entry more descriptive
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: digikam?
<apachelogger> that will so totally get rejected for SRU
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: while you are at it... there is a double whitespace in the first entry ;)
<shadeslayer> where
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually your change is unrelated to what I was complaing about :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> what were you complaining about?
 * shadeslayer is utterly confused right now
<shadeslayer> not to mention these build estimates are all wrong
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I was complaining about the icons primarily
<shadeslayer> okay, the xpm.d ones? or the ones that you added from list-missing?
<apachelogger> the ones without comment in not-installed
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> bug 658047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658047 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Update digiKam icon to default Oxygen provided icon" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658047
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: SRU otherwise ready
<apachelogger> sorta
<apachelogger> your bug has no SRU content :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> there's no code change whatsoever, so there's no impact per se :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: "An explanation of the bug on users and justification for backporting the fix to the stable release."
<apachelogger> impact: none; justification: none :P
<apachelogger> fixed your bug already
<apachelogger> allee: anything else that we might be able to fix in this SRU?
<shadeslayer> hahah
<danimo> yofel: yes
<apachelogger> :O bug 1051266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051266 in digikam (Ubuntu) "missing dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051266
<shadeslayer> hah, another qemu builder https://code.launchpad.net/builders/peryton 
<shadeslayer> wut
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: interesting how he tries to install a GUI app on a system that has no pulse
<apachelogger> that does not even make sense
<apachelogger> digikam depends on phonon which depends on libphonon which depends on libpulse-mainloop-glib which depends on libpulse which contains libpulse-common
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> broken system ?
<apachelogger> oh, hold on
<apachelogger> actually he is right
<apachelogger> only his bug still makes no sense
<apachelogger> digikam: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-1.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> precise contains pulse 1.1
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> !find libpulsecommon-1.1.so
<ubottu> Package/file libpulsecommon-1.1.so does not exist in quantal
<apachelogger> !find libpulsecommon-1.1.so precise
<apachelogger> ubottu: also fu
<ubottu> File libpulsecommon-1.1.so found in libpulse0, libpulse0-dbg
<ScottK> apachelogger: I do.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about also fu
<apachelogger> ScottK: ppa:apachelogger/ppa workspace should fix bug 1066892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066892 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Quantal) "initial power profiles do not use suspend support" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066892
<apachelogger> if you could check that'd be awesome
<Riddell> danimo: we have a patch kubuntu_14_systemtrayicon.diff
<Riddell> which says "Introduce a plugin system for QSystemTrayIcon. Designed to be used with sni-qt"
<Riddell> that'll be agateau's work
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's a desktop.  How would I check that?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually let me look at the code real quick
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think it should still create the profiles
<apachelogger> the lid stuff may simply be greyed out
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try and look at it later today.
<apachelogger> tia
<danimo> Riddell: yes, I know
<danimo> Riddell: I know, but does KDE use sni-qt?
<danimo> Riddell: my understanding was that SNI was Unity-specific
<Riddell> danimo: right, sni-qt isn't installed as part of Kubuntu
<apachelogger> danimo: plasma has its own SNI implemenation
<Riddell> only an Ubuntu Desktop system
<danimo> apachelogger: but plasma does not use sni-qt?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> it does not
<danimo> apachelogger: I am having odd problems with ownCloud on Unity, but it works fine on Gnome and KDE
<danimo> apachelogger: hence the suspicion that the SNI patch is at fault
<danimo> apachelogger: and it's hard to reproduce in a condensed example for some reason
<apachelogger> use plasma then :P
<apachelogger> if gnome and kde works I am reasonable certain sni-qt is at fault though
<danimo> apachelogger: I will gladly forward that request to our users
<danimo> apachelogger: but I doubt that our customers will switch to Plasma just because of us
<apachelogger> actually your users could start shouting at canonical
<danimo> apachelogger: sure, I just want to make sure it can't be solved on an engineering level
<danimo> apachelogger: before pulling the mgmt lever
<Riddell> danimo: do other systray apps work?
<apachelogger> danimo: well, what is the problem anyway?
<danimo> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> danimo: qt ones?
<danimo> Riddell: yepp
<danimo> Riddell: skype f.e. works
<Riddell> hmm well should be possible to narrow down what owncloud-client does differently?
<shadeslayer> test packages for ff16 with KDE patches building https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<danimo> Riddell: I am trying that
<Riddell> danimo: got hold of agateau?
<danimo> Riddell: a trivial rebuild of the GUI cannot reproduce the problem
<danimo> Riddell: he says it's too long ago
<danimo> Riddell: http://daniel.molkentin.de/.stuff/sni_bug.png
<danimo> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> 404
<danimo> err
<danimo> sec
<danimo> apachelogger: now
<Riddell> that looks like it's working?
<danimo> Riddell: look closer
<danimo> Riddell: two entries are "outdented'
<danimo> Riddell: and they are not clickable
<danimo> Riddell: and sometimes items get duplicated
<danimo> Riddell: at the same time, separators are missing
<apachelogger> danimo: where can I get that client?
<danimo> Riddell: removing all separators but the first works around the problem for me, but I have no idea how reliable this is given the unknown root cuse
<apachelogger> or rather, where is the source?
<danimo> apachelogger: OBS/github
<danimo> apachelogger: http://owncloud.org/sync-clients/
<bdmurray> somebody emailed me about http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour being empty
<danimo> apachelogger: check http://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:devel&package=owncloud-client for the repo
<danimo> apachelogger: pull dependencies from there
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't we have that in the archive too?
<Riddell> apachelogger: we do indeed, owncloud-client
<apachelogger> ah
<danimo> Riddell: probably not 1.1.0 though
<danimo> apachelogger: https://github.com/owncloud/mirall
<danimo> apachelogger: use the 1.1 branch
<Riddell> bdmurray: you're not the first person I'd think to e-mail about problems with the kubuntu website
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> QSystemTrayIcon
<apachelogger> I wonder if that even gets made into a SNI on plasma
<apachelogger> the related qt patch is outragous
<danimo> apachelogger: ack
<danimo> apachelogger: it's complex and undocumented
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger> -- Could NOT find Csync (missing:  CSYNC_LIBRARY CSYNC_INCLUDE_PATH) 
<apachelogger> that's funny
<apachelogger> !find libinotify
<ubottu> Found: libinotify-ocaml, libinotify-ocaml-dev, libinotify-ruby, libinotify-ruby1.8, libinotify-ruby1.9.1
<apachelogger> !find libinotify.so
<ubottu> File libinotify.so found in compiz-plugins
<apachelogger> Oo
<danimo> apachelogger: we have renamed our copy of libcsync
<danimo> apachelogger: it's now called libocsync
<danimo> apachelogger: it's packaged in obs, just take a look there
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well, I am suffering from cmake being crap anyway
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: 
<Kalidarn> im seeing The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kalidarn>  openconnect : Depends: vpnc-scripts but it is not installable
<Kalidarn> now
<shadeslayer> @_@
<Kalidarn> when i removed your ppa
<shadeslayer> give me a couple of minutes
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: also, update your sources and tried again?
<Kalidarn> yeah i did
<Kalidarn> i might have to reboot too
<Kalidarn> i accidentally, removed network-manager
<Kalidarn> and had to manually set up a network interface lol, to get internet access again :)
<Kalidarn> ive done that though
<shadeslayer> heh
<Kalidarn> was not very smart of me
<apachelogger> danimo: in case you have contact with the iniparser dev... the tar appears to be double gzipped
<Kalidarn> brb
<danimo> apachelogger: not at all, sorry
<Riddell> apachelogger: we patch out iniparser in our packages
<danimo> apachelogger: I'd like to drop that dependency
<Riddell> danimo: have you considered doing the same?
<danimo> apachelogger: but the csync author wants to keep it
<Riddell> ah
<danimo> Riddell: not our call, unless we fork csync for good
<apachelogger> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<danimo> Riddell: libiniparser had some grave bugs
<apachelogger> roflmao
<danimo> apachelogger: yeah, lets not talk about things like install targets
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> danimo: port to KDE Frameworks 5 :)
<apachelogger> <3 high quality free software
<danimo> Riddell: haha
<danimo> Riddell: what did you replace it with?
<Riddell> bdmurray: it's https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=20296 but I can't even log into the website currently
 * apachelogger is now doing manual so linking :D
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: so i've fixed networkmanager, removed your private ppa, but am not able to install openconnect from backports
<shadeslayer> lemme check if the package was published in backports
<shadeslayer> hm, maybe it had hard depped versioning
<Kalidarn> yeah
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: do you require vpnc-scripts?
<Kalidarn> yes
<shadeslayer> okay
<Kalidarn>  openconnect : Depends: vpnc-scripts but it is not installable
<Kalidarn> was wondering why i was getting that error ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> application.cpp:(.text+0x3ac3): undefined reference to `csync_set_log_callback'
<shadeslayer> lawl
<Kalidarn> hey that
<Kalidarn> s not as bad as the mistake i made earlier this night
<Kalidarn> was trying to figure out why decryption on an iax trunk i was setting up was not working
<Riddell> bdmurray: yay, sorted! http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: test building vpnc scripts now
<Kalidarn> turns out i missed the last letter of the password
<Riddell> mparillo!
<Kalidarn> iax trunk is asterisk trunk between two asterisk servers.
<Riddell> guess what I just fixed
<mparillo> The missing feature tour?
<Riddell> mparillo: voila http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<shadeslayer> are you sure the images are supposed to be cascaded in that way?
<shadeslayer> looks weird in rekonq
<Kalidarn> very classy
<apachelogger> danimo: you install to ocsync/csync.h but your finder looks for simply csync
<apachelogger> .h
<danimo> apachelogger: which branch?
<Kalidarn> the kopete screenshots are with the oxygen theme 
<apachelogger> danimo: master
<Kalidarn> those should be updated for consistency sake Riddell 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's just copy and paste from what we had before but I guess drupal will add <br> about the place as it does
<danimo> apachelogger: no, of csync
<Riddell> but the nice thing is, we can not update it!
<apachelogger> danimo: from obs
<danimo> apachelogger: freitag.git/dav?
<Riddell> Kalidarn: we havn't been able to until now
<danimo> apachelogger: yes, that's that
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: vpnc-scripts uploading to backports ppa
<danimo> apachelogger: that's bad then
<mparillo> Riddell: That was not a restore, you got the bzr updates in. That means the text is fixed, though I think in rekonq, the vertical centering of the text in the five boxes is actually worse with the 'fix'.
<Kalidarn> Riddell: why not?
<danimo> apachelogger: not sure how obs gets it right
<Riddell> Kalidarn: it was part of the drupal theme which we couldn't update
<Kalidarn> oh
<Riddell> mparillo: but now we can edit it!
<Riddell> that's the whole point!
<Riddell> we can edit our own website!
<ryanakca> Ooooh :)
<apachelogger> danimo: export CSYNC_DIR=/usr/include/ocsync
<apachelogger> from the spec
<apachelogger> bloody workarounds :@
<mparillo> For most of our website, I can simply go to -admin version and change it, but not the feature tour. We had to do the bzr upload thing.
<Riddell> so volunteers welcome for updating the feature tour :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: So does that mean bzr branches can be pulled without a three month long review process?
<Riddell> ryanakca: oh let's not go too far, it still needs a sysadmin request and wait for bzr update to happen
<apachelogger> application.cpp:(.text+0x3ac3): undefined reference to `csync_set_log_callback'
<apachelogger> something really hates me
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: how long till vpnc scripts will be available?
<Darkwing> Riddell, apachelogger, This is strange... I came across it today. http://imm.io/I8Xk It says that version 2.0 is required and installed... Shoudln't that kill the error?
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<Kalidarn> Darkwing: that's a funny error
<Darkwing> s/Shoudln't/Shouldn't/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "Riddell, apachelogger, This is strange... I came across it today. http://imm.io/I8Xk It says that version 2.0 is required and installed... Shouldn't that kill the error?"
<Darkwing> Kalidarn: I agree...
<Riddell> Darkwing: yes I see that :(
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: about 30-35 minutes
<apachelogger> Darkwing: it is broken beyond repair
 * Darkwing snickers
<apachelogger> needs to be dropped/replaced for R
<Riddell> apachelogger was asking the other day about what to do with touchpad, that kcm is unmaintained
<Kalidarn> im hoping someday people will solve the protocol problems with my latitude E6530
<Darkwing> DAMMIT. My mouse seems to hate me.
<Kalidarn> apparently synaptics updated the protocol and it's the first computer to have that touchpad
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: iirc either valorie or Mamarok was suffering from teh same issue
<Darkwing> I was just poking around... thankfully I don't need it.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: everyone suffers from this issue
<Kalidarn> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45201
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 45201 in Input Devices "Dell Latitude E6430 touch-pad not supported" [Normal,New]
<Kalidarn> might be fixed in quantal
<shadeslayer> whee
<Kalidarn> i probably should make a bug in launchpad about that
<Kalidarn> https://resalxh.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/ubuntu-12-04-lts-x64-the-next-step-getting-touchpad-working/
<Darkwing> This is Quantal...
<Kalidarn> cos im pretty sure buntu prides itself on dell compatibility?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not me
<Darkwing> THIS... IS... QUANTAL!
<Kalidarn> ya
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah ok
 * yofel wonders what broke the feature-tour CSS this time o.O
<shadeslayer> yofel: aliens
<Darkwing> Riddell: having computer issues again. I should be getting a desktop today so... That will help.
<yofel> well, probably not. Rather me. Except that I tested this and someone confirmed that it worked
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'll have the docs translations ready today... I should...
<yofel> oh, drupal goes insterting nonsense <br>'s now, gee thanks
<yofel> so the CSS is fine, the template is broken
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: should i go away and do something else or wait for  openconnect : Depends: vpnc-scripts but it is not installable
<Kalidarn> to go away
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: update your sources in 15 minutes and try again
<Kalidarn> kk
<shadeslayer> vpnc-scripts is pending publication
<Kalidarn> cos im gonna make a backup then try to get this touchpad working
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=vpnc&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Kalidarn> its done now
<yofel> anyone editing the feature tour right now?
<yofel> mparillo or Riddell maybe? ^
<mparillo> yofel: Not me. I am updating the bug reports in Launchpad.
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: looks like it can resolve deps now
<yofel> I'm fixing the buttons, drupal seems to auto-translate \n to <br> -.-
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> danimo: may be a unity bug actually
<yofel> meaning we'll probably need to fix more, but that's the worst thing for now
<danimo> apachelogger: it most likely is :/
<danimo> apachelogger: can you see it?
<apachelogger> no unity here
<apachelogger> danimo: do you have unity?
<yofel> saved, in the hope that Riddell wasn't editing it
<danimo> apachelogger: sure, I need to test it after all
<apachelogger> danimo: dbus-monitor log and start mirall, then end the logging
<yofel> MUCH better :D
<danimo> apachelogger: and since we have customers on unity
<danimo> apachelogger: I run it
<apachelogger> here the menu introspection propagated looks correct
<yofel> hm, those cascaded screenshots in the tour items don't even look bad... even if that's unintentional
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> they look okay
<yofel> drupal being innovative :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> EHUNGRY
<yofel> just the games item needs fixing
<yofel> will do that once I get home if nobody else does it till then
 * yofel makes his way home - bbl
<shadeslayer> *now* they release kdevelop
<yofel> hahaha
<Riddell> yofel: you fixed the Games..Graphics..etc image links?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kdevelop SRU'able?
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> if it fixes bugs only
<shadeslayer> see kde-packagers
<yofel> Riddell: the category buttons, yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bits and pieces of ui changes
<apachelogger> no goody
<mparillo> yofel: Awesome, the titles on the tour boxes are vertically centered now in Rekonq. I will close the Launchpad bug.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> !info kdevelop quantal
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.3.90-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1221 kB, installed size 4835 kB
<apachelogger> hm
<yofel> the only downside is that it looks ugly in the editor now, as the HTML for the buttons needs to be in 1(!) line
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: talk to ubuntu-sru
<apachelogger> might be worthwhile to not ship pre-release software -.-
<shadeslayer> is there a #ubuntu-sru?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<mparillo> Did you bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org then edit the css and push?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one option is to ask upstream for patches
<shadeslayer> excluding the new welcome pages
<yofel> mparillo: the feature-tour is now editable from the admin interface, no more php editing
<yofel> the whole thing got broken as someone just C&P the template HTML into the drupal editor
<apachelogger> danimo: in your screenshot are the orange thingies from unity?
<apachelogger> danimo: also on a general note, I think the menu uses too many ...
<yofel> a few things still need fixing on the page, but I'll do that once I get home
<yofel> and now I'm really gone
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: naeh, entire thing
<shadeslayer> mm
<danimo> apachelogger: I know I know
 * shadeslayer runs script to upload to PPA
<danimo> apachelogger: and by "the orange thingies" you mean the red markers that I added?
<apachelogger> ah, what are they indicating?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have an owncloud somewhere?
<apachelogger> mine is horribly outdated
<danimo> apachelogger: places where the menu goes crazy
<danimo> apachelogger: it should have separators there
<apachelogger> right
<danimo> apachelogger: instead I see outdented, non-clickable entries
<danimo> apachelogger: what happens is that the menu gets rebuilt
<apachelogger> lol
<danimo> apachelogger: (from the app side)
<danimo> apachelogger: but if the app contains processEvent() calls, even the first time the menu is built it goes wrong
<danimo> apachelogger: (adds some items twice)
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: it works
<shadeslayer> \o/
<danimo> apachelogger: but if SNI uses dbus, that explains a lot :/
<danimo> apachelogger: I was suspecting asynchronous events to go mad somewhere
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm not just now but I could
<apachelogger> Riddell: nvm, seems mine is still new enough ^^
<skaet> Riddell,  anything release critical to get in for Kubuntu before next round of respins?
<Riddell> skaet: no I don't think we have anything in the pipe
<skaet> cool.   Also in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu, are the system requirements accurate
<skaet> ?
<apachelogger> says 12.04 there
<Riddell> skaet: good question, I'll test that out today
<skaet> Thanks Riddell.  :)
<mparillo> There does not seem to be a building block for the page footer (with the copyright 2010) in the blocks: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/admin/build/block Is the footer implemented in a different way?
<Riddell> mparillo: hmm why do I suspect that's part of the theme?
<ScottK> skaet: I think you can remove Kubuntu powerpc now.  We only got limited test results and they weren't good.
<Riddell> mparillo: yes it is :(
<skaet> ScottK.   ok,  I'll remove it from the manifest and the tracker then.  (it may show up on a respin, but will remove it, if so)
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes on the kdevelop SRU, else we're shipping a release candidate
<mparillo> So the default theme is Kubuntu 10.04. I wonder if configure brings up anything interesting?
<Riddell> mparillo: theme of what?
<Riddell> Darkwing: so docs translations?  or shall I release note bug 459476 again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459476 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Precise) "Translations not included in kubuntu-docs" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459476
<mparillo> I was trying to fix the footer on the pages to ready copyright 2012 instead of 2010. I just cannot find the footr.
<Riddell> mparillo: well it's in the theme
<Riddell> mparillo: in lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<mparillo> OK, I will poke around a bit harder. It used to be in footer.tpl.php
<Riddell> mparillo: still is surely? "&copy; 2010-<?php date('Y') ?> The Kubuntu community. Icons copyright of Oxygen icon theme"
<mparillo> Right, and it does not substitute the current year for 2010. I thought I would edit it live with the www-admin web ui. Do I need to bzr branch? 
<Riddell> mparillo: yes, it's in the theme unforunately
<Riddell> the date not working is just a mystery
<shadeslayer> Riddell: added to TODO for tomorrow then
<mparillo> I was tempted to just har-code it. I have just installed bzr on my new vm. Now to play around with my keys IIRC. Then branch, edit, and commit
<Riddell> KDE plasmoid tutorial and getting involved tutorial still to go on ada lovelace day http://community.kde.org/AdaLovelaceDay/2012
<mparillo> For me to bzr push, I need to have my keys in order. I thought I had to copy my ssh key from Launchpad to .ssh/id_rsa.pub but was there another step?
<Mamarok> is there a PPA for plsmate?
<Mamarok> plasmate*
<Riddell> mparillo: you'd need to have the private key, don't you have that?
<Riddell> Mamarok: no, remind me again what that is
<Riddell> ?
<Mamarok> apparently an editor to write QML plasmoids
<Mamarok> and needed for the ongoing tutorial
<Mamarok> Riddell: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/PlasMate
<Riddell> Mamarok: what version and what platform?
<Mamarok> well, I don't know, I just know that it is used in the ongoing tutorial
<Mamarok> no wonder, apparently it is still alpha software
<Mamarok> how stupid to base a tutorial on that
<mparillo> Riddell: Thanks. Somehow I thought I could keygen the other direction also. Fortunately I had saved my private key. I have pushed revision 13 to address: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/745631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745631 in Kubuntu Website "www.kubuntu.org home page has copyright year as 2010" [Low,Fix committed]
<Riddell> Mamarok: here it is incorrectly named for i386 quantal starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/krename_4.0.7-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mparillo> But we still need to request the admins perform the update?
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a bunch!
<Mamarok> hm, doesn't install on my 64bit system: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/plasmawallpaperviewer', which is also in package kde-workspace-bin 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> Mamarok: it's i386
<Mamarok> I know, I will build it from git
<Riddell> and it just packages what's in the git archive so that's upstream's fault
<Riddell> I like blaming others :)
<Mamarok> yeah, so stupid to require alpha software for a tutorial without telling anyone beforehand
<Mamarok> you are absolutely right
<Riddell> !find FindQGpgme.cmake
<ubottu> File FindQGpgme.cmake found in kdepimlibs5-dev
<Riddell> Mamarok: here is it for quantal amd64 http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/krename_4.0.7-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Mamarok> Riddell: you rock!
 * shadeslayer whispers neon-env;neonmake
<Mamarok> same error as before: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/plasmoidviewer', which is also in package kde-workspace-bin 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> dpkg --force-overwrite krename_4.0.7-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  if your friend
<shadeslayer> anyone have an idea on bug 1063317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063317 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "After update from KDE-Telepathy 0.5 to 0.5.1, Russian language disappear from list of supported interface languages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063317
<shadeslayer> I fear I'm not particularly familiar with translations
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well is there a ru.po file?
<Riddell> nice post on google+ page "Mingoáo BąOct 11, 2012
<Riddell> +3
<Riddell> Is it possible to be in love with an OS and GUI . . ?  -  Well I'm totally in love, besmirched, smitten, head over heels, downright crazy for Kubuntu/KDE.﻿"
<yofel> shadeslayer: don't expect KDE folks to keep translations intact for point releases, maybe they removed it?
<Riddell> yofel: why would they do that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :D
<Riddell> although I see calligra did that
<yofel> yeah, that's what I was talking about - I also remember a case where they removed part of a language to fix another
<yofel> but I can't remember the exact place
<shadeslayer> -rw-r--r-- root/root      1151 2012-10-05 23:53 ./usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_ktp_accounts.mo
<shadeslayer> from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118542627/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.ktp-accounts-kcm_0.5.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<micahg> yofel: bug 1008729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008729 in kde-l10n-fr (Ubuntu Precise) "kstars docs dropped in 4.8.3 due to upstream build issues" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008729
<shadeslayer> however : Package: kde-telepathy 0.5.0ubuntu1 : on the bug
<shadeslayer> which makes everything a but suspect
<yofel> micahg: ah, right, that was it ^^
<shadeslayer> hm, I think Riddell forgot to upload meta-kde-telepathy 
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I have it here in my PPA : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uh oh
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what will this break?
<shadeslayer> afaik nothing
<shadeslayer> because it's all : >= ${ktp:Version}
<Riddell> oh good, so I was just saving wasted effort then, clever me
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066861] Plasma-netbook freezes after clicking on 'Page one' in the panel @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066861 (by Philip Muškovac)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: anything new in Muon we should put in the announcement?
<JontheEchidna> Not many shiny new things in Muon. Mostly under-the-hood improvements that should make things just a bit smoother.
<JontheEchidna> http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2012/08/17/muon-suite-1-4-0-released/
<JontheEchidna> Next release will have some stuff to write about, though :)
 * yofel continues with fixing the feature-tour
 * shadeslayer heads for bed
<yofel> meh, you can only disable auto-<br>-insert for the whole website :(
 * jussi zooms in, hi5's shadeslayer, does a happy litlle jump and sits down. 
<jussi> Hi everyone!
<yofel> hi jussi
<jussi> Heya yofel, how are things going?
<yofel> busy, we could use some more iso testers and our webpage got updated but I'm now fixing the feature-tour layout
<yofel> oh
<yofel> turns out that most of our pages use Plain HTML, not Full HTML
<yofel> so maybe I can turn that annoyance off after all
<yofel> "most" doesn't include the front page -.-
<jussi> heeh
<yofel> ah well
<yofel> guess I'll make 1 line out of the feature-tour HTML....
<jussi> when is release day again? 
<yofel> day after tomorrow
<yofel> ...
 * yofel ponders an unreadable feature-tour source over having to fix the rest of the website -.-
 * yofel takes the 2nd option
<yofel> not that much to fix after all
<ScottK> Got a new idea for "R" codename: Roasted Rabbit.
<micahg> Rascally Rabbit sounds better :)
<Sentynel> I think you'll find that's Wascally Wabbit
<micahg> shhh..that's 15.10 :)
<yofel> Red Rooster!
<yofel> Riddell: webpage fixed
<yofel> others are encouraged to look through it and search for odd formatting
<JontheEchidna> my bet on the animal is "Roadrunner"
<jussi> JontheEchidna: Rabid Roadrunner?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ScottK> OK, so since I upgraded to quantal, solid only finds one battery on this laptop.  Is there an easy way to see if it's the kernel's fault or solid's?
<yofel> ScottK: how many batteries does 'upower --dump' show?
<yofel> I also only get one battery recognised on boot btw.
<yofel> the other one works, but only show up after disconnecting it or suspend IIRC
<yofel> don't have it at hand right now
<ScottK> One.
<ScottK> So I guess that makes it no solid's fault.
<yofel> then it's the kernel or udev/upower/uwhatever...
<yofel> you could check in dmesg whether the batteries show up there
 * yofel thought he reported a bug about that ages ago
<yofel> I did - bug 913271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913271 in upower (Ubuntu) "upower doesn't show statistics for 2nd battery after boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913271
<yofel> so....
<yofel> back to iso testing
<ScottK> yofel: I did Bug #1067495 so we'll see what happens between them.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067495 in linux (Ubuntu) "Only one battery visible after upgrade to Quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067495
<yofel> fun, your kernel says you can have 3 batteries
<yofel> [    0.702350] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
<yofel> [    0.702361] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)
<yofel> [    0.702366] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery present)
<yofel> it does see 2 though
<ScottK> Which may be the bug.
<ScottK> It can only have two.
<ScottK> So maybe it should be 0/1 and something up the stack is confused by 0/2.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: are both batteries listed in /sys?
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: I guess you should have BAT0 and BATX there /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/   
<jalcine> Where can I find the source for plasma-applet-menubar?
<yofel> jalcine: apt-get source plasma-widget-menubar, or https://launchpad.net/plasma-widget-menubar
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: No, only bat0
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: try a similar path, if you don't find it then the kernel is to blame :P
<dantti_laptop> on the PNP part I guess
<ScottK> Thanks.
<dantti_laptop> that reminds me I have to create a fix for my kernel patch but ugh compiling the kernel is sooo boring :P
 * yofel just noticed that bug 350834 is still there ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350834 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity reports wrong disk space in step 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350834
<yofel> meh, isos rebuilding again
<ScottK> AFAIK this is last known rebuild.
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> someone please put on our Known Issues that the Touchpad Settings are broken. They complain about a wrong Xinput version (2.0 is too old, 2.0 or greater is required...)
<ScottK> That's a bug in version detection, surely.
 * yofel is taking a quick look
<ScottK> I agree it should be release noted though.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's on there
<Riddell> or rather it's on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Final/Kubuntu , next step it to go over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu and sync
<yofel> really? on which page?
<yofel> ah yeah, was looking on the latter
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> either synaptiks is making fun of me or that error is somewhere else
<yofel> >>> print(synaptiks._bindings.xinput.query_version(synaptiks.x11.Display.from_name(), (2, 0)))
<yofel> (True, (2, 0))
<yofel> the real call is "matched, actual_version = xinput.query_version(display, (2, 0))", so maybe display is just wrong
<ScottK> I'm looking at that now.
<yofel> ScottK: this makes the kcm work again, so it seems to be a broken display value somewhere http://paste.kde.org/571772
 * yofel is off to bed, good luck
<ScottK> Thanks.  That's a good clue.
<ScottK> I have fix.
<ScottK> Riddell:  is there a bug # for the synaptics thing?
<ScottK> FOund it
<genii-around> Possibly 1030500
<ScottK> I went with 1039261 
<ScottK> yofel and Riddell: Fix uploaded to quantal-proposed.
<valorie> yes, it was me with the synaptics bug
<valorie> also this laptop doesn't resume from suspend
<valorie> but I don't think it worked before I upgraded
<ScottK> valorie: If you want to edit a file as root on your machine, I can tell you what to change for the touchpad thing.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> might be better for me to wait for the upgrade?
<valorie> or are you wanting a tester
<ScottK> It'll be better for me if you wait and test the SRU.
<valorie> cool
<ScottK> Just offering if you were in a hurry.
<valorie> hah, I see final has been spun
<valorie> no, the opposite
<ScottK> Maybe.
<valorie> actually, quick question -- I was trying to upgrade the netbook, but now it won't boot into KDE
<valorie> is this a known problem, and should I ask in -x ?
<valorie> i386
<valorie> upgrading this machine I'm on was flawless except for the touchpad and resume glitches
<valorie> ha, I meant #ubuntu+1
<valorie> well, I'll work more on it later tonight
<valorie> for now, it's hosed
<int_ua> Can anyone confirm that "Leave message" widget on unlock screen is broken? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308340
<ubottu> KDE bug 308340 in general "Text from messages left on unlock screen is not saved in knotes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-17
<bolo> calligrasheets has the wrong (old) icon. do i report this bug to launchpad or to bko ?
<ScottK> valorie: netbook is working here.
<kitterma> shadeslayer: Updated backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284278/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's KDE bug 307988
<ubottu> KDE bug 307988 in plasma-netbook "Plasma Crash when switching to Page One" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307988
<ScottK> valorie: You should be able to install kde-config-touchpad from quantal-proposed now or very shortly.  It's accepted/built.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can I upload kdevelop to -proposed?
<shadeslayer> I'll be working on it right now
<ScottK> yes.  with all the sru paperwork
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> <3 sru paperwork
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> hopefully I can get away with just using one meta bug against kdevelop for the entire kdevelop upload ;)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you approve bug 1067611 for R-Series?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067611 in kdevelop (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Meta bug for tracking KDevelop SRU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067611
<shadeslayer> Could someone test firefox 16 with kde patches from ppa:rohangarg/experimental?
<Riddell> only 1 day to go!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: firefox 16 working with kde file dialogue here
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: copied over FF16 to the ff-kde ppa
<shadeslayer> I guess alot of users are going to be happy :)
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> I fear I might have screwed up the ff-kde git repo
<Riddell> uh oh
<shadeslayer> though it's easily fixable
<shadeslayer> but I lose all the history and what not
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ideally, should be something like this : https://github.com/shadeslayer/firefox-kde
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can I force push everything to the blue-shell repo?
<shadeslayer> see this : https://github.com/shadeslayer/firefox-kde 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'd rather wait until release to accept an update like kdevelop.
<shadeslayer> oh ... okay
<ScottK> yofel: Very helpful hint yesterday.  Thank you.  I was able to figure the proper fix from that and we got it into the release.
<ScottK> Riddell: I removed the touchpad KCM issue from the draft release notes since it's fixed.
<Riddell> lovely, thanks ScottK 
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> sigh, kdevelop still in build queue
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you get a chance to look at my backtrace?
<shadeslayer> I had a quick look, and it makes no sense to me
<shadeslayer> maybe something in one of the 11 thread makes it crash, idk ... and I can't even reproduce the crash here
<ScottK> You click on page one and it works?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> shadeslayer: it'll crash once it runs OOM
<yofel> that's what it did here at least
<shadeslayer> oh, I have to leave it running?
<shadeslayer> so click page one > leave it like that?
<yofel> I just didn't have enough memory on my eeePC to install the debug symbols in the tmpfs
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> ( my system is still responsive after clicking page one )
<yofel> my system is responsive too, just plasma not
<shadeslayer> ok, lets try it on a guest user
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did it actually switch to page one?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm on precise btw
<ScottK> Ah, you won't have the problem then.
<shadeslayer> why?
<ScottK> AFAIK it only happens on quantal.
<shadeslayer> right, so the question becomes, what's the difference between KDE packages in Quantal/Precise
<yofel> could be something from qt 4.8.3 looking at the trace
<yofel> KDE nothing, but different Qt
<ScottK> Qt is the most likely suspect.
<shadeslayer> hm, how about backporting Qt to precise to check if we can reproduce on precise?
 * shadeslayer is willing to test
<ScottK> Certainly not an official backport.
<ScottK> That would be a good way to narrow it down though.
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> I'll just upload to ninjas and see what it does
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: vpn thing is still working fine 100% a.okay
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: there's a user in #kubuntu who is complaining about pptp vpns, can you check if you can help?
<Kalidarn> hmm we never used pptp vpns
<Kalidarn> only cisco openconnect and openvpn
<Kalidarn> pptp is best avoided, it's not secure
<Kalidarn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Tunneling_Protocol#Security
<ScottK> Sometimes you don't have a choice.  Can you go help them?
<Kalidarn> yeah well, he didn't say how it's not working other than "its not working" :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
<Riddell> apachelogger: you say you've seen that bug 1061073 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<Riddell> ug and mgraesslin has just posted to kubuntu-devel about it
<ScottK> Riddell: He already blogged about it a few days ago.
<ScottK> It's probably a good idea to mention in the release notes.
<Riddell> yeah
<ScottK> Riddell: (from #ubuntu-x) <Sarvatt> ScottK, stefan``: was kde-workspace upgrading from 4.9 to 4.9.2 in the same timeframe ruled out? we've had mesa 9.0 snapshots going in for a few months and didn't have any reports of problems also, perhaps testing some of those to locate where the regression introduced might be helpful if it's really recent http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285353/
<ScottK> This seems like a reasonable approach.
<ScottK> Is there someone who's got an affected system that could test the various downgrades and see if they can narrow it down.
<Riddell> mm good idea
<ScottK> stefan`` was someone on #ubuntu-x who had the problem.
<ScottK> It'd be good to keep an eye out for him here.
 * ScottK is AFK for awhile.
<ScottK> Whoever accidentally published the release announcement to kubuntu.org, please don't do it again.
<ScottK> I've fixed it.
<Riddell> wibble, sorry
<ScottK> Now really AFK.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
 * Riddell publishes http://blogs.kde.org/2012/10/17/kubuntu-not-released-yet
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> i suggest to read here https://plus.google.com/u/0/115606635748721265446/posts/JNWMBauCK9Y
<Peace-> seems that kubuntu is seeen like a bad distro 
<yofel> Peace-: well, sadly this isn't the first time this happens, and repeated regressions do get on people's nerves
<Peace-> for me kubuntu is fine and after i have created my stuff my settings there is no problems 
<Peace-> but i have seen so much bad comments even from devs
<Peace-> that it seems strange
<tsimpson> if you notice, people complain about Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu ;)
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> aseigo said buntu stuff
<tsimpson> ok, all *buntu's then, not just Kubuntu
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<Riddell> images ^^
 * yofel hopes those are finally final
<yofel> will help in a bit, first I'll play with my raspi a bit, arrived today :P
<Peace-> yofel: ah i am still waiting
<Peace-> fro rpi
<shadeslayer> :D
 * ScottK can do some i386 desktop stuff in a bit.
<Riddell> proofreaders needed for https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-12.10
<Riddell> those that can see it
<soee> yohoho can't read it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/7MQwV.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cor, how's you do that?
<shadeslayer> python and dbus notifications
<shadeslayer> I was annoyed at the work I had to do to keep a track of builds
<shadeslayer> upload -> refresh -> check if build started -> refresn -> check if build completed 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rough implementation : http://paste.kde.org/572642/
<shadeslayer> can't actually test it because LP's upload processor went down
<ScottK> You can do ISO testing.
<shadeslayer> moi? Nah, I'm modifying it to use pynotify so you can open build logs from the notification
 * yofel does the amd64 tests
<ScottK> Thanks yofel.
<soee> wow guys i must say homerun looks promosing
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We kind of need you to do the amd64+mac testing.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: haven't we gone over this? It won't matter if it works on my machine because it's not targetted for my machine
<shadeslayer> it's targetted for older macs which had some sort of weird boot issue
<ScottK> Oh.  Forgot.
<StFS> Hi. I just saw this message https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-October/006449.html and I have an affected system and I'm trying to pin down when this bug got introduced
<StFS> ScottK: I believe you're the author of that message :-)
<ScottK> StFS: I am.
<ScottK> Glad to see you.
<StFS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1061073 here is the bug I reported on launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> StFS: Can you try older mesa versions and see if they are any better?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285353/
<StFS> ScottK: well I've been using 8.0.4 and that's been fine... I'm now trying to track down older versions of 9.0 and seeing if things are better there
<StFS> ScottK: and that's what I'm doing as we speak :)
<ScottK> StFS: Perfect.
<StFS> ScottK: is it ok if I start with 20120903 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/9.0~git20120903.e1673d20.is.git20120821.c1114c61-0ubuntu1/+build/3770160)... if the problem is there there's not much use in trying out any of the newer ones (20120917 and 20121004)?
<ScottK> StFS: Yes.  That's true.
<StFS> ScottK: ok I'm using 9.0-git20120903 now and it sucks :(. Major artifacts and the desktop effects are very slow.
<ScottK> StFS: OK.  Thanks.  Please say so in the bug if you haven't.
<ScottK> StFS: You might join #ubuntu-x as well.
<StFS> ok thanks
<StFS> do you know if this is an issue in ubuntu (gnome) as well?
<ScottK> Unity's using GLES now, so it's apparently not an issue for them.  Dunno about Gnome Shell.
<StFS> ok
<StFS> ok... so forgive me for asking a dumb question (I really don't know much about all this stuff)... but in searching for some info I saw that there is something called kwin_gles. I just tried running "kwin_gles --replace" and that's much better... 
<StFS> so the question is basically why kwin_gles is not the default? 
<ScottK> I think because upstream didn't make it default yet.
<nixternal> omg, i followed the press release and now the world just blew up :p
<ScottK> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> ok, i just did an upgrade following the docs from 12.04 to 12.10 and it worked flawlessly
<nixternal> what is the benefit of lightdm over kdm?
<ScottK> Guest account and maintained, IIRC.
<ScottK> Riddell would know.
<nixternal> yeah, noticed that. glad you brought that up, found a hidden account that shouldn't be listed but it is. have to remove that account anyways
<ScottK> There's also some password change focus grab bugs missing from lightdm, which is nice.
<nixternal> easy way to switch back to kdm? i am not a fan of users being listed on the log in screen
<maco> shouldn't that be configurable?
<yofel> lightdm has a simple login screen too
<yofel> see settings
<ScottK> sudo apt-get install kdm && sudo apt-get remove light-dm
<nixternal> w00t, just select "classic" in the settings and badda bing badda boom
<ScottK> Riddell: plars may be able to do some amd64+mac testing, so there's hope for those images.
<nixternal> thanks yofel 
<Riddell> nixternal: how did you upgrade
<Riddell> oh I see, need to change from LTS upgrade notification
<nixternal> Riddell: I followed the instructions in your unintentional release post
<genii-around> nixternal: Could you do a favour and check system settings... network and connectivity... sharing   and see if it groans about kcm_kio missing?
<genii-around> ( this happened to me on 12.04->12.10 )
<nixternal> genii-around: no groaning for me
<nixternal> genii-around: I don't have any smb shares anywhere on my network either
<genii-around> OK, just wondered if it was an isolated incident.
<nixternal> now I just need to figure out how to stop lightdm from showing the last logged in user and I will be happy happy
<genii-around> I think greeter-hide-users = True  just hides all the users
<genii-around> nixternal: I just tested, it doesn't hide the users but doesn't let you see who was the last to login. The user on far left is default no matter which one last successfully signed on.
<yofel> amd64 tests done
<nixternal> nope, didn't hide the user :)  
<ScottK> Who's doing armhf?
<shadeslayer> I could potentially do a armhf upgrade on my tablet
<shadeslayer> but that's about it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh? what tablet is that?
<shadeslayer> TF101
<Riddell> I can do armhf after this upgrade
<shadeslayer> has precise armhf + homerun on my tablet
<shadeslayer> okay cool, I really don't want to disturb the setup on that tablet before UDS :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.
<ScottK> I found amd64+mac testers on #uubntu-testing, so I think we have everything covered (I'm doing i386 right now)
<Riddell> good coordination there
<shadeslayer> I wonder what kind of hardware those folks have
<yofel> someone should at the very least try to get some telepathy screenshots onto the feature-tour page, still has old kopete images
 * yofel sadly won't have time
 * ScottK is AFK for awhile.
<bolo> hey just read http://blogs.kde.org/2012/10/17/kubuntu-not-released-yet. 
<bolo> bugs that i found so far:
<bolo> calligra icons seem to be outdated
<bolo> libreoffice applications dont work with the icon task plasmoid
<bolo> i have some strange white fragments on the screen. they apear some times but this migth be related to my  really new hardware (intel HD 4000)
<bolo> i have a launchpad account but i cant figure out how/were to report these bugs...
<Riddell> thanks for testing bolo 
<Riddell> are you using todays images?
<bolo> yesterdays
<bolo> updated with apt
<Riddell> this sheets icon? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b9/Calligra_Sheets_icon.svg/128px-Calligra_Sheets_icon.svg.png
<bolo> it looks kde3 like
<Riddell> http://cdn.alternativeto.net/i/1013aa83-60d6-df11-8b73-0200d897d049_20790.png ?
<bolo> yes the second one is the one i have
<bolo> i guess it should look like the first one
<Riddell> curious, but I would expect it to be an upstream issue
<Riddell> we seem to have a bunch of issues with intel suddently appeared e.g. bug 308439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277566 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #308439 canberra-gtk-play crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277566
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> oh kde bug 308439
<ubottu> KDE bug 308439 in compositing "Realy slow drawing and artifacts with two displays and compositing on Intel" [Normal,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308439
<Riddell> in what way does libreoffice not work?
<Riddell> with icon taskbar 
<bolo> open writer
<bolo> go to icon task bar -> pin it
<bolo> close writer
<bolo> try to launch it form the task bar again
<bolo> you will get an "Open with" diaolog
<bolo> i  expected it to just open like all the other things
<bolo> upstream issiue ?
<Riddell> probably, we don't make any changes to it
<Riddell> hi alaa 
<alaa> hello
<bolo> so i report bug  "libreoffice" and bug "calligra icons" on bko ?
<Riddell> bolo: that's my current thinking, I'm unable to test as I'm in the middle of upgrades and other things
<Riddell> hi linuxtech 
<linuxtech> Hi, I just read the announcement about 12.10, and the retraction...  I usually upgrade a machine or half dozen prior to the release date...
<maco> Riddell: did you read your calendar wrong or something?
<alaa> ok,so when's the awesome kubuntu 12.10 will be released ?
<maco> the release date isnt til tomorrow
<maco> and as usual the line is "at some point while it is $release_date in at least one time zone on the planet Terra in the system Sol"
<maco> so there's about 33 more hours during which it could be released
<shadeslayer> how odd that we don't have a release name for R yet
<Riddell> maco: no, I just didn't untick the Published box, sigh
<tsimpson> there is #ubuntu-release-party if you want to join in the mass hysteria
<genii-around> Heh. It's been quiet in there for about 4 hours
<yofel> shadeslayer: I kinda wonder what they'll upload the toolchain against...
<linuxtech> One of the reasons I like to upgrade prior to the official release is the repository servers are very slow and unreliable after a release, and that can go on for a few days to a week or more.
<bolo> i found another one
<bolo> the networkmanager applet displays vpn options. but they dont work unless you install say networkmanger-vpnc
<bolo> there is no visual feedback
<bolo> it just does nothing when you klick on the vpn button
<shadeslayer> hm, I guess we should ship nm-vpnc by default then>
<shadeslayer> s/>/?/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "hm, I guess we should ship nm-vpnc by default then?"
<shadeslayer> or patch nm-kde to ask the user to install it
<linuxtech> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/1210-quantal-quetzal-beta-2-out does not show anything about what or where we might report the results of upgrading or reinstall.  I know Canonical has put a lot of effort into building tests, but where do we report the results?
<shadeslayer> linuxtech: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<shadeslayer> ->sleep()
<ScottK> linuxtech: Generally bugs against KDE packages that are in the upstream code should be reported on bugs.kde.org.  Packaging issues and things on other packages should be reported in launchpad.
<ScottK> Riddell: Were yo uplanning on doing the active test case?  Forgot to ask about that.
<linuxtech> OK Thanks.  I keep expecting Canonical to release a separate testing package that would help people report results...
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah can do
<ScottK> Great.  Closing in on it.
<ScottK> yofel: Can you do the amd64 upgrade test?
<yofel> hm, yeah, should be fast, I'll do it
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * ScottK is doing i386
<Riddell> I'm just completeing amd64 upgrade
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^ nevermind
<yofel> ah good
<ScottK> apachelogger: We've had https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.7.0really4.6.2-0ubuntu0.1 in -proposed for over a month.  Can you motivate some bug verification so we can get it released?
<bolo> how shoud we proceed with the nm-vpnc thing ?
<bolo> is there anything i can do ?
<Riddell> bolo: add to http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-uds
<bolo> done
<bolo> i had a look at the archlinux packagaes of sheets. they ship the same "old" icons. will report it as an upstream bug now 
<valorie> yay, the touchpad upgrade came up in a regular
<valorie> apt-upgrade
<ScottK> Yeah, I got it pushed into the final release.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> now to fix my lil netbook before the mentor summit
<Riddell> valorie: what problem did you have?
<valorie> botched upgrade -- now it won't boot
<valorie> it's on the KDE loading screen with the dots forever
<valorie> I've dl'd the daily last night and will burn a USB if I can't fix it with the help of #ubuntu+1 today
<valorie> upgrading this laptop went perfectly
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how to force the notifier to check for a new distro release?
<Riddell> other than stopping and starting the kded module
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: start the Muon Update Manager. It does a manual check each time it starts up
<JontheEchidna> will look like this: http://i.imgur.com/Elzk8.png
<JontheEchidna> with desktop effects: http://i.imgur.com/3s443.png
<JontheEchidna> better, a screenshot with desktop effects with an up-to-date system :P http://i.imgur.com/iklF6.png
<Riddell> just the screeenshot I needed
<Riddell> how's this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> looks good to me
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> yay arm works
<valorie> cool, after autoclean and then clean, the install -f seems to be working on the netbook
<ScottK> Riddell: We're 100% on tests now.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-18
<nixternal> I just noticed that 12.10 isn't respecting the browser I select as default in system settings. i have google-chrome as default, however when i select a link outside of chrome, it gets opened in rekonq
<nixternal> >>> [1005 2] grep google-chrome ~/.kde/share/config/*
<nixternal> /home/nixternal/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals:BrowserApplication=google-chrome.desktop
<nixternal> ok, had to restart my session for that to kick in. don't know why that didn't stick during the upgrade
<nixternal> google-chrome was my default browser in 12.04, but after the upgrade to 12.10 it reverted back to rekonq
<nixternal> file a boog or let it go?
<nixternal> Riddell: FYI: installation didn't ask me to make a choice between KDM & LightDM
<nixternal> I was waiting for that step, but it never happened
<BluesKaj> think lightdm is default in 12.10 , nixternal 
<nixternal> I think it is as well, but in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu page that Riddell posted, it says it will ask you to choose between KDM & LightDM
<BluesKaj> ok , understood 
<nixternal> i need to figure out how to make lightdm fit my main screen now with a dual monitor setup. forgot how i did that with kdm
<nixternal> and to be honest, i really don't care that much about it :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I don't get the change from kdm , it worked fine but it's just a greeter so it's no big deal 
<ScottK> nixternal: I took that note out.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nixternal> no prob sir, glad I could contribute a lil sumpin'
<ScottK> We could announce the release again while Riddell's sleeping.
<nixternal> wasn't he sleeping when he announced it originally? :p
<nixternal> that's the whole reason I upgraded today. oh well, seems to be ok thus far, though I had my machine just shut off about an hour ago for no reason.
<nixternal> i thought the power went out, then i realized a) this is a laptop with a battery and b) the lights are still on
<ScottK> Kernel.  Not our fault.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<valorie> actually, it errored out at the same place, saying that
<valorie> E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> thanks spacetime
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we haz stickers http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17090527/IMAG0354.jpg
<shadeslayer> for some reason my phone takes really noise photos
<valorie> those stickers are great!
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> all thanks to spacetime for getting them printed ;)
<valorie> yay spacetime!
<shadeslayer> spacetime: how many are these 0.o
<shadeslayer> I count 900
 * yofel is sure shadeslayer is raring to make some ringtail stickers too
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: the fun part is that we get to write raring in our changelogs for months
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> at least it's easy to type :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> would have been even more awesome if it was 'roaring'
<Riddell> 100% ready, awooga
<micmord> Hello, what about this? http://blogs.kde.org/2012/10/17/kubuntu-not-released-yet
<shadeslayer> micmord: it'll be released sometime later today
<shadeslayer> Riddell accidentally left the published button ticked
<smartboyhw> micmord, of course it hasn't been released on 17th............. it will be on 18th:D
<micmord> shadeslayer: lol
<Riddell> rar
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want to roar?
<Riddell> a polite rar
<Riddell> getting in the mood for the next six months
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :D
<Riddell> bah kubuntu.org is being crap, what a surprise, images not syncing
<smartboyhw> !
<Mamarok> did somebody find time to package the new libmygpo-qt version yet?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: It's kind of late for quantal but I think I can get to it after maliit if it's not urgent
<Quintasan> Hi
<Mamarok> Quintasan: yes, I know, but it would be nice to have in the backports for it, as it will be needed for the next Amarok
<Mamarok> not urgent at all
<yofel> kubotu: newversion libmygpo-qt 1.0.6 http://stefan.derkits.at/files/libmygpo-qt/libmygpo-qt.1.0.6.tar.gz
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1068078
<Quintasan> fancy
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm on it
<yofel> sure, I just wanted to make sure it's not lost
<shadeslayer> can we add SRU functionality xD
<Quintasan> yofel: Do we put it in kubuntu-backports or apply for inclusion in Ubuntu backports?
<shadeslayer> I don't kike filling out paperworks
<shadeslayer> *paperwork
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Noone does
<Quintasan> I'd rather do packaging all day long instead of filling our sru's or other magic
<shadeslayer> yofel: fun fact, the build lp object does not update buildstate once the build state changes
<shadeslayer> so I get stuck with a outdated buildstate
<yofel> do we need it in quantal *now* ? Otherwise just throw it into raring once it's open and backport as needed
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I wouldn't really do packaging all day
<Quintasan> yofel: No we don't.
<Quintasan> >raring
<Quintasan> ?
<yofel> if you guys really have time go update the screenshots for the feature-tour
<yofel> Quintasan: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1195
<shadeslayer> yofel: new releasename
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm asking where the backport should go :P
<Quintasan> backport as needed implies you need to backport it somewhere
<yofel> well, Mamarok said amarok needs it, so put it wherever you're going to backport amarok ot
<yofel> *to
<yofel> probably our backports first
<Quintasan> kubuntu-backports I say
<shadeslayer> mmm bug fix release
 * Quintasan uploads and stores the packaging
<shadeslayer> doesn't that warrant a SRU?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It does
<shadeslayer> but you don't feel like filling out paperwork? :
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> does it have a point release permission? Othewise you'll still have to review the diff
<shadeslayer> ^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm uploading to kubuntu-backports :P
<shadeslayer> hurrr durrr
<Quintasan> trolololol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you don't get one of these http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17090527/IMAG0354.jpg
<Quintasan> Why is that?
<shadeslayer> because you're not SRU'ing :P
<Quintasan> Do we have SRU things into kubuntu-backports ppa?
<Quintasan> mother of god
<shadeslayer> no no
<shadeslayer> I'm saying that you should SRU libmygpo-qt
<shadeslayer> since it's a bug fix release
<shadeslayer> and it shouldn't be too much of a hassle
<Quintasan> quantal repos just closed
<Quintasan> give em a week or something
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> I didn't mean right away ;)
<Riddell> SRUs need a good reason to get in, known bugs which it fixes
<Riddell> and fixes in a verifiable way
<Quintasan> I had something similar sitting in my head but I didn't want to spew information I'm not certain of.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no changelog on website of course xD
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: any particular reason libmygpo-qt should be updated via SRU?
<shadeslayer> or should we just put it in backports
<yofel> uhm, we were talking about backports in the first place
<Quintasan> That's shadeslayer we're talking about :P
<shadeslayer> right, but the question is if it fixes criticla bugs that would warrant a SRU
<Quintasan> Do we even have any bugs reported against it?
<shadeslayer> *critical
<yofel> 0 bugs on LP
<Quintasan> lemme look at the bugzilla
<Quintasan> 2 bugs on their buzilla
<yofel> otherwise here: https://github.com/gpodder/libmygpo-qt/commits/master
 * yofel goes back to work
<shadeslayer> I'm just making sure we're not in the dark about some critical bug that Mamarok knows about ;)
<Quintasan> Nothing interesting there as well
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel, Riddell: uploading to kubuntu-backports in 2 minutes if I don't have anyone against it.
<shadeslayer> fine by me :)
<Quintasan> I almost did not test build additional time
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://github.com/gpodder/libmygpo-qt/compare/1.0.5...1.0.6
<shadeslayer> <3 github
<Quintasan> oh waut
<Quintasan> new symbols!
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> just additions
<shadeslayer> I was about to say that after looking at the diff ;)
<shadeslayer> yep
<skaet> Riddell,  its looking like the Kubuntu images are pretty much tested out and ready to go,  could you sign off by adding the date in the "testing sign-off column"  on the manifest?  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseManifest)
<Riddell> what do you think guys?  shall I sign off?
 * Quintasan testbuilds
<Riddell> (guys in the gender neutral sense)
<skaet> ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: I did some testing and I was generally happy with the results, installers were a little bit slow but I blame it on the VM
 * smartboyhw thinks Riddell should sign it off
<shadeslayer> Riddell: +1
<Quintasan> the desktop after install was well, normal, nothing special there
<Quintasan> so, +1 on sign off
<ScottK> Riddell: +1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your wiki page needs updating ;)
<smartboyhw> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think I'll save that for another day
<shadeslayer> "D
<shadeslayer> :D
<smartboyhw> XD
<shadeslayer> gosh, I'm making all sorts of silly typos today
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Riddell> skaet: voila
<Quintasan> I'm dumb
<Quintasan> I marked it as fix released where I uploaded it only to backports
<skaet> Riddell,    merci beaucoup!  
<Quintasan> any time for R repos to open?
<Quintasan> yofel: Which screenshots need to be updated?
<yofel> most are ok, if possible replace kopete with ktp
<Quintasan> Sure
<Quintasan> let me go to VM
<yofel> I'm not sure how that water-mirror effect was done though
<yofel> s/water-//
<kubotu> yofel meant: "I'm not sure how that mirror effect was done though"
<yofel> not sure when the repos is open, at least https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Raring-changes already exists
<Quintasan> Lemme blur out contact info
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> is there something like brush tool in krita?
<Quintasan> da hell is this crap
<Quintasan> why do we provide something saying digital paiting and I can't find a damn brush tool anywhere
<Riddell> any thoughts for a tagline to use on the banner image?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you look into Bug #1066582 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066582 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq tries to save downloads in '/' by default" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066582
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<smartboyhw> Hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey smartboyhw
<Quintasan> Quintasan can't into Krita
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you take a screenshot of dragon player playing something?
<yofel> not until I get home (i.e. in up to 4h)
<Quintasan> yofel, Riddell: Here are dem KTP images http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/
<Quintasan> I think I might have overdone it with the blurring
<yofel> nah, they're ok IMO, question is how that mirror effect was done. But that's better than having Kopete on the page
<Riddell> with screenie?
<Riddell> here's a question, our download page currently says 32-bit recommended, should we recommend 64-bit now?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> the major question would be flash
<Riddell> just as good on 64-bit these days
<shadeslayer> then imo it shouldn't really be an issue
<shadeslayer> with the advent of multiarch you can install i386 libs on amd64
<Riddell> I think the reason for 32 is it works on all PCs while 64-bit won't work on older/cheaper
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> the question is, does anyone have those old machines which still only run 32 bit archs
<Riddell> my netbook is 32 bit only
<shadeslayer> yofel: about bug 1066582, can you check what Account Details > Path > Download Path says?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066582 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq tries to save downloads in '/' by default" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066582
<Riddell> and yes of course people will, but are they aware of it I wonder
<yofel> my eeePC is 32bit only as well
<shadeslayer> imo the right way to approach it would be, "Do you have more than 4 GB's of RAM? Yes? Install the 64 bit iso, for everything else, 32 bit is fine "
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you mean the default folder settings, that was set to Downloads I believe. I'll recheck later
<yofel> shadeslayer: only without PAE, with that you usually get up to 64GiB
<shadeslayer> sigh, I thought all processors had 64 bit capabilities now
<yofel> at least on my i7 PAE is 36bit adress width
<shadeslayer> yofel: people who have 64 GB's of RAM most certainly know what to do without thinking twice :p
<yofel> also, 32bit does use a bit less memory, and has no multiarch issues
<yofel> so IMO keep 32bit the default
<apachelogger> ScottK: tried that apparently neither amarok nor tomahawk apparently cares, will have to do it myself it appears
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw did you get a chance to try the workspace from my ppa?
<apachelogger> bug 1039261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039261 in synaptiks (Ubuntu Precise) "Version Error loading touchpad kcm: Xinput extension is too old" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039261
<shadeslayer> wasn't that fixed?
<apachelogger> not for precise :P
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> for some reason synaptiks works just fine here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can I force overwrite firefox github repo
<shadeslayer> I messed it up with ff 16 :(
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> fix your repo
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/shadeslayer/firefox-kde is what I suggest
<apachelogger> or forcepush, it is not like i care in particular
<shadeslayer> forcepush is what I'm thinking, but we lose all history
<apachelogger> as if it matters
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> no clue why you need a force push though
<apachelogger> point being: learn to use git.
<shadeslayer> I know, I just messed it up this time :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not yet.
<apachelogger> raring?
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> Oo
 * ScottK wanted roasted
<shadeslayer> roasted rump? :P
<ScottK> rabbit
<apachelogger> ScottK: quantal-proposed upload for bug 1066892 incoming
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066892 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Quantal) "initial power profiles do not use suspend support" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066892
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<shadeslayer> ISO release page is up it seems
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ssh, it's a secret
<shadeslayer> :D
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will tell EVERYBODY in #ubuntu-release-party
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> smartboyhw: um please don't
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will;P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you did, even though it's not released yet
<shadeslayer> sigh
<smartboyhw> sigh
<shadeslayer> that channel is insanely active, so hopefully that link would have scrolled past by for most people
<apachelogger> sigh
<cmagina>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<cmagina> not sure why that wasn't a command, must need more coffee
<Riddell> an extra space
<cmagina> ah, yeah, i see it
<jjesse> is #ubuntu-release-party where i go and spam "is it out yet" "is it out yet"
<cmagina> thanks for a great release everyone, been a pretty smooth ride since alpha
<Riddell> cmagina: it's not out yet!
<Riddell> jjesse: yes that's the one
<cmagina> it will be soon :)
<jjesse> the page scrolls way to fast, but i assume thats what is going to be asked 
<apachelogger> I totally don't get that channel
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's a fun community thing
<jjesse> yeah i don't understand it eithe r:)
<apachelogger> <<-- not social enough
<Riddell> there's not much to understand, marcel proust it is not
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/UrBPd.png < it's alive :D
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> I'm just testing it now to check if it actually does show notifications once the package starts building
<shadeslayer> so it should go something like : i386 build of KDevelop started!!!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> more notifications
<apachelogger> that's what we need
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> allee: pingpingpingping
<apachelogger> bambee: pingpingping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it was getting annoying to refresh build pages :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Quote for you from #u-r-p: "haggis is the new bacon" - I've no idea the context.
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 368061 is impossible is it not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368061 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "auto-login should not work with encrypted home" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368061
<apachelogger> well, installation-wise
<ScottK> It is.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: started with : [19:57:33] <TheHaggisBeast> HAGGIS FTW!
<Riddell> now I'm tempted to buy one of the lovely haggis pizzas for tea this evening
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: isn't that in direct conflict with bug 1066225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<bambee> apachelogger: pongpongpong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes-no
<shadeslayer> if you encrypt your home folder, you should not be allowed to choose autologin and hence the radio button makes sense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: turns out that bug argues that it should be visually apparent that encryption only is possible iff one does not use auto-login
<apachelogger> which makes sense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no it does not
<apachelogger> it does not visually indicate the requirements
<shadeslayer> oh so you want to make it a checkbox, but disable it on auto login?
<apachelogger> (*) autologin
<ScottK> shadeslayer: See the screen shot of the Ubuntu installer.
<apachelogger> ( ) login
<apachelogger>     [ ] encrypt home
<ScottK> The way they do it make it very clear what goes with what.
<ScottK> Yes.  Like that.
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<ScottK> I thought 1066225 was kind of bogus until I saw the screen shot.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> ScottK: same here
<apachelogger> bug 542856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542856 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "gdm has entry for kde but kde is not fully installed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542856
<apachelogger> we really need some policy on desktop files
<apachelogger> right now we often have them in a -data package which screws epically with all sorts of software
<apachelogger> ScottK: what do we do with bug 876399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876399 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm upstart profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876399
<vista_killer> nice work with the 12.10 i have just upgrade
<vista_killer> gz :)!!
<apachelogger> totally valid and stuff, but that would potentially downgrade startup of setups that don't need that crap
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it's a good fix, upload it.  People can still use kdm if they want.
<apachelogger> (FWIW: lightdm also does not do it)
<ScottK> Maybe now that we have lightdm by default, that's ok.
<Riddell> thanks vista_killer 
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, if we let that kdm change in one could argue that lightdm should also be able to take network into account, seeing as lightdm is now default ;)
<vista_killer> you welcome :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd suggest the opposite.  Lightdm is for the ~common case and if you need the networky stuff, use kdm.
<apachelogger> actually I think my question is: if we don't let it in, what would be a good way to allow for people to still enable that feature
<apachelogger> because... perhaps it would be more general a solution to simply have two upstart configs, and the admin can decide which one to use
<ScottK> How does one switch?
<yofel> document it how people can set that themselves? should just be adding an override
<apachelogger> ScottK: alternatives
<apachelogger> all of dm stuff is handled via alternatives
<ScottK> alternatives are between packages, not within one though.
<ScottK> IIRC
<apachelogger> can be latter unless I misremember things
<apachelogger> anywho, so you have a package upstart-kdm-network for example
<yofel> one could ship more in a package as long as it's properly set up in postinst
<apachelogger> which contains only the upstart config
<apachelogger> which actually makes it even more accessible as you then get a nice prompt when installing that additional package
<apachelogger> "which dm do you want to use..."
 * apachelogger has a which problem
<apachelogger> bambee: whatever happened to userconfig getting into kde? and going c++? and stuff?
<apachelogger> also polkit ^^
<yofel> what's wrong with polkit?
<yofel> or was it supposed to get a new UI?
<apachelogger> userconfig doesn't use it
<yofel> ah
<ScottK> Riddell: You aren't the only one to publish early: http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1210-breaks-down-barrier-between-pc-and-web
<Riddell> ScottK: so easy to do, missing those pre-ticked boxes
<ScottK> Apparently that one doesn't actually say it's released.
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell: I cannot reproduce bug 1066861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066861 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Quantal) "Plasma-netbook freezes after clicking on 'Page one' in the panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066861
<Riddell> apachelogger: really?
<Riddell> that's surprising
<Riddell> apachelogger: live system?
<apachelogger> it only happens on live?
<apachelogger> Oo
<allee> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> allee: any other digikam bugs that may be SRUable?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger> Riddell: with network or without?
<apachelogger> what graphics driver?
<Riddell> intel, probably without network
<apachelogger> started into netbook or desktop and then swichted to netbook?
<apachelogger> also i386?
<Riddell> I only have a i386 netbook
<Riddell> from a newly installed quantal image
 * apachelogger tries with today's snapshot of i386
<apachelogger> unfortunately I do not have my netbook here
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you still reproduce it in the install?
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> curious enough
<ScottK> Riddell: Does https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-kubuntu-ubiquity-other need a session at UDS?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have time to try something right now?
 * ScottK thinks we should accept it.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, especially if xnox can come
<Riddell> apachelogger: could do
<apachelogger> Riddell: first please paste your plasma-netbook-appletsrc
<apachelogger> plasma-netbookrc too
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: didn't you want to redo ubiquity in qml?
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Done.  Would you please make yourself essential on that one.
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-netbookrc
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-netbook-appletsrc
<apachelogger> Riddell: forbidden
<Riddell> apachelogger: try now
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/T6CTD.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you run a full plasma-netbook session or just run plasma-netbook binary from a desktop session?
<apachelogger> latter, it was an older build though
<ScottK> We should probably make some specs for UDS.
<Riddell> ScottK: I wasn't going to think about that until we were released :)
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> but don't let me put you off
<ScottK> Except once we release you probably won't be able to get to the data center to do it.
<Riddell> a postponed-review session would be good
<ScottK> Well, I'm allegedly doing $work ATM.
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287092/
<apachelogger> appletsrc that is
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> usb-creator once again seems broken
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> Works here just fine.
<apachelogger> doesn't enable the bottom 2 options for me
<ScottK> The ones about persistence?
<apachelogger> aye
<ScottK> Hmm.  Fine here.
<Riddell> apachelogger: that makes the issue go away
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: that looks nice, how does it know what builds it should notify you about?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you supply the ppa's to monitor :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: want a test?
<Quintasan> supply neon ppa
<Quintasan> xD
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/573410/
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> test it yourself :P
<Quintasan> put it into kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's going to go into lptools :P
<shadeslayer> I fear a 10 second poll interval is too little however
<Quintasan> indeed
<shadeslayer> should probably make it one minute
<Quintasan> change it to like 2 minutes
<Quintasan> publishing also takes time
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> shadeslayer: 100 milliseconds is a good poll interval. LP will appreciate the stress test.
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Quintasan> admin will kill us ScottK
<shadeslayer> ^
<Quintasan> not like we are already using tons of space wiht Project Neon
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> anywho, right now the poll interval is something like 10.1 seconds
<Quintasan> set it to 2 minutes
<Quintasan> and we should be L
<Quintasan> K*
 * shadeslayer downloads 12.10 to server to seed it
<apachelogger> Riddell: any change with that rc?
<allee> apachelogger: Bug 1011211   I think wie should  s/konqueror/rekonq | www-browser/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011211 in digikam (Ubuntu) "digikam depends on konqueror" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011211
<shadeslayer> oh man
<shadeslayer> I love this script
<shadeslayer> I don't even have to check the page now :D
<shadeslayer> and I know kdevelop i386 built
<apachelogger> allee: it may actually require kfmclient, which at some point was part of konqueror
<allee> apachelogger: AFAIR it was needed to displya the results.  Now when I tried flickr with digikam 2.8 immediately  chrome (my default browser poped up)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: poll of 100ms I also recommend
<apachelogger> allee: that's what kfmclient would do ;)
<apachelogger> though kfmclient is a deprecated way to do it, so I should hope it does not use it ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll set the script to identify itself as "Harald Sitter's test script"
<shadeslayer> though I guess that'll do no good since I have to supply login credentials
<allee> I have no flickr account so I'm not sure what happens after authentification
<allee> apachelogger: grep -Ri kfm in flickr source found nothing
<shadeslayer> I am also certain that there'll be a hourly limit on API calls from a user
<allee> apachelogger: it uses invokeBrowser(url.url())
<apachelogger> and what does that do?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol
<allee> apachelogger: open the browswer that configured in kde system settings
<apachelogger> allee: I mean codewise ^^
<apachelogger> so this is fun
<shadeslayer> and if you want to run stress tests, try opening https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages
<allee> apachelogger: it opens a browser to login to flickr.  Then one should 'click'  continue button.  But I've no account to test
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/573422/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please explain that to me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: explain what?
<apachelogger> allee: I mean the function invokeBrowser
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why there be an applet that upstream does not have
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what you're talking about
<shadeslayer> whooo script segfaults when there are a large number of packages
<shadeslayer> so utterly uses on neon
<allee> apachelogger: my guess maybe t's plasma active addon not plasma addon 
<apachelogger> debian/patches/kubuntu_01_news_applet_name.diff:+X-KDE-PluginInfo-Name=org.kde.news-qml
<apachelogger> YOU GOT TO BE FING KIDING ME
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-default-settings has loads of crap
<shadeslayer> hidden 
 * apachelogger slaps Riddell with an intel tablet
<shadeslayer> we need to clean it next cycle
<apachelogger>   * Add kubuntu_01_news_applet_name.diff revert name of News plasmoid,
<apachelogger>     prevents broken widget on Kubuntu Active workspace LP: #1046437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046437 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu Quantal) "empty plasmoid on default active workspace" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046437
<apachelogger> your kickass solution here breaks it for fing netbook
<Riddell> doh
<apachelogger> how do you even get the idea that changing a plugin name is a good idea? :'(
 * apachelogger needs to go out for a bit
<Riddell> it's what active expects :(
<shadeslayer> fun fun fun
<shadeslayer> python crashes if I start more than 3-4 threads one after the other
<shadeslayer> adding a 1 second delay in between removes said crash
<shadeslayer> *giggle*
<shadeslayer> I have a steady 2 MBps upload speed on the i386 + amd64 torrents @_@
<Riddell> how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download2
<shadeslayer> why do we recommend 32 bit for 12.10 but 64 bit for 12.04?
<Riddell> we recomment 32bit on the 12.04 download page
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> it says 12.10 LTS
<shadeslayer> :P
<genii-around> Heh
<Riddell> where?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/16W4U.png
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> rekonq's search function doesn't find text in buttons :)
<genii-around> If those are the only choices why are they in a dropdown?
<Riddell> mostly historical
<genii-around> Aaah
<allee> apachelogger: Maybe kipi-plugins should just recommend www-browser not konqueror just like digikam
<allee> digikam also recommends mplayerthumbs but this pkg seem not to exist (and I have multiverse enabled)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> iirc there used to be a channel for preseeders
<ScottK> allee: Is that kdegraphics-thumbnailers now?
<allee> ScottK: not sure.  I'm trying to find out ...
<apachelogger> allee: it existed at some point
<ScottK> mplayerthumbs existed through precise.
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, mplayerthumbs is in multimedia
<apachelogger> not graphics
<ScottK> Oh.
<apachelogger> ScottK: also is a recommends change valid for a SRU?
<apachelogger> (in addition to more reasonable stuff)
<ScottK> Possibly.
<apachelogger> Riddell: sorry if I was a bit harsh earlier
<Riddell> apachelogger: no you weren't
<apachelogger> Riddell: that plasmoid is a completely different thing btw
<apachelogger> part of declarative-plasmoids
<apachelogger> which we have not packaged :S
<apachelogger> so what we perhaps should do is ... revert the change to addons and bundle declarative-plasmoids in plasma-mobile
<Riddell> yeah that seems reasonable
<apachelogger> !find kfmclient
<ubottu> File kfmclient found in app-install-data, kde-baseapps-dbg, kde-l10n-ar, kde-l10n-bg, kde-l10n-bs, kde-l10n-ca, kde-l10n-ca-valencia, kde-l10n-cs, kde-l10n-da, kde-l10n-de (and 133 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kfmclient&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<apachelogger> allee: I am reasonable certain that invokeBrowser uses kfmclient
<apachelogger> looking at code right now
<allee> apachelogger: I've purged konqueror (so kfmclient is no longer there).  digikam still opens chrome with flickr client
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> it is tricky code
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what happens is... it will try to get the configured default browser
<apachelogger> and use that
<apachelogger> if there is none it will try to use whatever is assciated with text/html
<apachelogger> no direct kfmclient usage though
<apachelogger> so I think we are fine
<shadeslayer> alright, all major ISO's seeding
<allee> apachelogger: so recommends: rekonq | www-browser  or only recommends www-browser like digikam
<apachelogger> allee: so flickr plugins uses that?
<apachelogger> that = invokebrowser
<allee> apachelogger: yes, opens flickr login page. 
<apachelogger> also only www-browser would the way to go
<allee> as very first action
 * apachelogger has language issues
<ScottK> We know.
<ScottK> ;-)
<shadeslayer> and here I thought you had apachelogger issues
<allee> apachelogger: as long as by default dolphin does not produce video icons, I think it's okay if digikam does not too.  (IMHO I would like to have a opposite default, but I use quite powerful HW)
<ScottK> No.  I have lots of issued, but noe that kind.
<allee> apachelogger: core/README say video icosn delagate to KDE.  Please install ffmpegthumbs pkg.  If this still is what KDE uses we should  s/mplayerthumbs/ffmpegthumbs/
<apachelogger> allee: technically speaking nepomuk should provide those :P
<apachelogger> allee: we have both mplayerthmubs and ffmpegthumbs  upstream IIRC
<apachelogger> on a technical level it does not matter which one is installed as digikam does nto interact with them directly anyway
<apachelogger> so if we have ffmpegthumbs in the archive and no mplayerthumbs I assume a change would be in order ;)
<allee> apachelogger: :-)
<apachelogger> allee: bug 1011211 also fixable for precise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011211 in digikam (Ubuntu) "digikam depends on konqueror" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011211
<apachelogger> digikam 2.5 IIRC
<allee> I'll check if this really fixes the problem, becaues ffmpegthumbnailer is installed here, but dolphin does not let me confiigure video thumbs (and I assume dolphin used KDE video icon method too)
<apachelogger> allee: bug allee: if you find 
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> allee: bug 1068220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068220 in digikam (Ubuntu) "SRU preparation tracking bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068220
<apachelogger> oh, and if you find more stuff also add that there and a comment to the bug as to whether it can be fixed for 2.5 and 2.8 etc.
<allee> apachelogger: at least in my bug e-mail folder there are no more digikam bugs that I found worth keeping.  If I'll find the time I check launchpad list
<apachelogger> allee: as a matter of fact, perhaps gilles knows about a major issue in 2.5 that he might want to have fixed to silence upstream bug reports
<apachelogger> Riddell: any update on the freeze thing with new rc file?
 * apachelogger actually should go have something to eat
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't understand, freeze thing with new rc file?
<xnox> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes?os=kubuntu&ver=12.10&lang=en is broken...
<ScottK> Riddell: He wanted you to try the page one thing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287092/
<ScottK> xnox: I don't think we can fix it here.
<Riddell> 16:29 < Riddell> apachelogger: that makes the issue go away
<allee> apachelogger: ffmpegthumgs was not enough.  I had to install kffmpegthumbs to get video icons in dolphin and digikam
<xnox> ScottK: hmmm well it's a simply redirect and it will go wherever you want it to go.... for ubuntu it goes to the wiki.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<allee> apachelogger: I'm sure the phenominals better know what the default KDE method for video icons is
<Riddell> xnox: it goes to the release announcement which isn't published yet since we haven't released yet
<Riddell> but it will be
<xnox> Riddell: we did release.
<xnox> Riddell: =))) unless somehow ubuntu != kubuntu released.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1013626] systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013626 (by Xavier Besnard)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<Riddell> xnox: where?
<tsimpson> xnox: to be fair, there hasn't been an announcement yet
<tsimpson> Riddell: ubuntu.com main page
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> well time to publish then
<yofel> xnox: y'know, a mail to ubuntu-announce would've been nice :/ - usually people say to please wait on that
<xnox> yofel: the person who sends those announcements was waiting on the website to go live.
<tsimpson> they could just be publishing everything so when they announce it's all ready
 * xnox can't email announce btw.
<yofel> xnox: well, and we were waiting for the announcement to make our page go live
<xnox> tsimpson: well mirrors were syncing up for the past two hours now. now there is enough capacity the website is up.
<yofel> so *someone* needs to switch priorities
<xnox> yofel: ok. as long as the release-notes link will work when you do
<xnox> =)
<yofel> :)
<yofel> "Avoid the pain of Windows 8." - hehehehe
 * xnox assumed that all websites flip at the same time. sorry.
<david_> just installed Quantual Beta on a brand new machine completely fresh. Very impressed. 
<Riddell> d_ed: thanks :)
<d_ed> aha, nickname back - that's better.
<Riddell> but beta is old
<yofel> xnox: nah, thanks for telling us that it's released ;)
<d_ed> well, whatever the latest ISO was 2 days ago.
<ScottK> Riddell: You might want to update the time on the news posting.  It says it's from yesterday.
<xnox> d_ed: we did spins ~24h ago.
<ScottK> Congratulation everyone.
<d_ed> oh.. you've actually released - I'm so slow
<xnox> not all.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<ScottK> Not Kubuntu.
<d_ed> I was travelling, that's my excuse.
<shadeslayer> mck182 is having issues though
<d_ed> he's always having issues.
<ScottK> Back to $work.
<yofel> ScottK: well, that's drupal's fault :(
<yofel> (the time)
<d_ed> one comment (and I'm not sure which bug to file this under)
<yofel> hm
 * yofel goes digging through the settings
<d_ed> fresh install of Kubuntu, appears in Grub as "Ubuntu"
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> d_ed: that's same for all, and has always been. Now it's just missing the kernel version
<d_ed> I'm sure you used to have it write the 'correct' name out in the list?
<d_ed> oh, ok.
<d_ed> long time since I've dual booted
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/
<yofel> but yeah, it's supposed to be just ubuntu now
<shadeslayer> d_ed: you mean like 'Rohan' ?
<mparillo> yofel, ScottK: The time on the posting is a feature. It tells when it was created, and if you do not check the publish button for a couple of days, it will remind you that it was sitting unpublished for a couple of days.
<yofel> \o/
<d_ed> \o/ !
<shadeslayer> hahah, "Avoid the pain of W8"
<mparillo> Congratulations, and it looks as if time on the news posting is fixed.
<d_ed> shadeslayer: hmm?
<shadeslayer> <d_ed> I'm sure you used to have it write the 'correct' name out in the list?
<Riddell> is this still needed in  the #kubuntu topic? "Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy"
<allee> apachelogger: ah my top 2 phonen questions : Seeing the all those 'portrait videothumbs reminds me, will phonon support rotation during runtime?  And maybe even slow/fast moting
<d_ed> ah :)
<Riddell> thanks for your help on release ScottK , skaet , yofel , apachelogger , shadeslayer 
<yofel> Riddell: not really, that was up til precise. Now it won't matter
<ScottK> Riddell: Upgrades from 12.04 -> 12.10 should be fine.
<allee> s/moting/motion
<ScottK> (re kmail)
<ScottK> Maybe make it limited to "upgrading to 12.04.
<genii-around> There have been maybe 3-4 cases I've seen since 12.04 came out where the kmail link was needed
 * Quintasan celebrates
<Quintasan> Where is my beer
<shadeslayer> in the cloud
<Quintasan> :/
 * Quintasan goes to the kitchen
 * Riddell runs out for a bit
 * genii-around slides Quintasan that beer
<Quintasan> genii-around: oy, thanks mate
<yofel> kubotu: order beer for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get beer for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides beer down the bar to everyone
<Quintasan> now I've got three of them!
<genii-around> yofel: Hah, nice!
<yofel> ok, announce out on identi.ca too
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<shadeslayer> someone forgot to change torrent links to quantal
<yofel> oops ^^
 * shadeslayer is fixing
<mparillo> Should I remove the Beta-2 from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do you want to fix the plasma-netbookrc and reupload your workspace SRU before I accept the power profiles fix?
<yofel> mparillo: yes
<yofel> mparillo: and the "12.10 LTS" should be "12.10" ^^
<shadeslayer> can someone just double check "Get Kubuntu" ?
<genii-around> shadeslayer: Both torrent links work now
<mparillo> yofel: Good catch. 12.10 LTS is simply 12.10, and Beta-2 is removed.
<genii-around> shadeslayer: "/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/kubuntu-12.10-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4.img.gz was not found on this server."
<skaet> Riddell,  ScottK, and rest of Kubuntu team,   Congratulations on getting Kubuntu 12.10 released!  :)
<shadeslayer> genii-around: try now?
<genii-around> shadeslayer: Works now
<shadeslayer> cool
<genii-around> And Kubuntu-Active link is good too
<shadeslayer> awesomeness
<shadeslayer> sigh, I think this needs more firefighting
<shadeslayer> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.10-release
<shadeslayer> clicking on the images gives a 404
<shadeslayer> not sure how that's even possible
<shadeslayer> well .. http://www.kubuntu.org/files/ubiquity-partitioner-wee.png is 404
<genii-around> 64bit torrent file has some issue, says can't locate tracker
<genii-around> Restarted it now, seems OK
<yofel> that always happens...
<shadeslayer> genii-around: works fine on my VPS
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> wheee .. we get 400 free stickers
<shadeslayer> thanks to spacetime
<JontheEchidna> !info kdbg natty-backports
<ubottu> Package kdbg does not exist in natty-backports
<JontheEchidna> !info kdbg natty
<ubottu> Package kdbg does not exist in natty
<yofel> put some in an envelope and send them to me pretty please >.>
 * spacetime hopes you liked em :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> JontheEchidna: natty had no kdbg because 2.5 didn't make it in time for release
 * shadeslayer fixes links
<JontheEchidna> was it backported later? My dad seems to think so
<JontheEchidna> he sent me this email: http://paste.kde.org/573554/
<yofel> hm, I believe I at least put it in the PPA... maybe someone just purged everything
<JontheEchidna> So I'm wondering if I should tell him to try upgrading to a newer Kubuntu, or just reply that I use gdb myself :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: Don't ask me how that happened, but the filenames don't match for the images
<yofel> I'll try to fix it
<shadeslayer> because they got renamed to foo-wee
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I fixed ktp and the installer
<d_ed> I assume the -wee suffix was added to imply it's a thumbnail. And then the originals were never uploaded
<shadeslayer> aye
<d_ed> "wee" is scottish for "small"
<shadeslayer> I know
<d_ed> oh, you clearly know scottish.
<maco> we know riddell
<shadeslayer> ^
<JontheEchidna> oha: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/kubuntu-ppa_backports/natty/main/base/kdbg
<yofel> shadeslayer: wait, are you editing the page now? We probably shouldn't both do that
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'm not editing it right now, I was editing it about 20 seconds ago
<d_ed> shadeslayer: I have never heard an indian-scottish accent..that would be amazing. Work on it
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> ok, then I'll edit it now
<shadeslayer> cool
<yofel> shadeslayer: the links aren't supposed to use wee, instead some images are already there, so drupal added _<num>
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> so the images are supposed to open the actual size images
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<yofel> fixed
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<ScottK> Interesting how something that is feature frozen (kdelibs) can need a newer cmake.
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> afiestas: ping
<afiestas> Quintasan: kinda busy
<genii-around> Just a quick Q ... we are having some discussion on this subject in another area... Does anyone feel the "Avoid the pain of Windows 8" banner on ubuntu.com is inappropriate? I'm trying to get a feel for this
<ScottK> I think it would be more appropriate on canonical.com than ubuntu.com, but that's about the same thing, so not really.
<genii-around> Hm
<sreich> where is this banner?
<genii-around> I know some guys like Mozilla take little pokes with about:mozilla and such but I figured it would never happen with *buntu folks.
<genii-around> sreich: On the main ubuntu.com page at the top.
<sreich> weird..i'm not seeing it?
<sreich> oh
<sreich> nvm, i'm completely blind -_-
<sreich> honestly i like it, microsoft, apple make the same kind of pokes anyways
 * genii-around makes more coffee and contemplates
<ScottK> genii-around: Also, keep in mind that that page is done by people in Canonical marketing.  The people that do Ubuntu the distro have no control over it.
<genii-around> ScottK: Hah, yes. Now it begins to make more sense.
<sreich> as with anything, the marketing dept controls everything ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you ever finish your Qt 4.8.3 backport to see how quassel works with it on 12.04?
<mparillo> I have a Telepathy screenshot to replace the Kopete screen shot on the Feature Tour. Is there a guide on how to replace it?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<yofel> mparillo: edit the feature-tour content page?
<yofel> you can now edit it from the drupal admin interface
<mparillo> yofel: Yes, thank you. I have changed the text from the admin interface to read KDE Telepathy instead of Kopete.
<mparillo> yofel: But when I tried to attach my screen shot to the page, I used the URL it generated for the .png file in the IMG link, but that showed broken. And I did not see the images attached to the page either. They are stored elsewhere, in what looked like a regular file system.
<yofel> mparillo: if you mean http://www.kubuntu.org/files/KDEtelepathy.png - it's there
<mparillo> That's it, thanks.
<mparillo> Now, they do not use full URLs, right?
<yofel> take the part after srv/ in the link drupal shows
<yofel> mparillo: src="/files/KDEtelepathy.png" should be enough
<mparillo> yofel: Thank you. That did it. However, the image is too huge. I will try to scale it down later.
<yofel> :)
 * ScottK wonders where apachelogger got to?
<genii-around> ScottK: Mark just said in -release-party the marketing guys didn't run it by him first and it has now been taken down. Good call there.
<yofel> still up from what I see
<ScottK> Canonical's web team is infamously not speedy.
<genii-around> Changed now to "Your wish is our command"
<ScottK> Ah.  Marketing irony.
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> any panics while I was out?
<apachelogger> ScottK: dinner
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> apachelogger: See my ping about the workspace SRU.
<apachelogger> allee: with qml possibly
<Riddell> random nice e-mail just arrived http://paste.kde.org/573638/
<Riddell> which I think is for everyone not just me :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: netbook needs further investigation
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<apachelogger> all I did in the fixed rc was remove all plasmoids from pageone
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.
<ScottK> I see.
<apachelogger> so the question which one is to blame remains
<apachelogger> actually Riddell could toy with that
<apachelogger> simply remove applet after applet in the bottom most containment
<Riddell> just now I can't seem to get plasma netbook to show Page One at all
<Riddell> even if I log out, remove .kde and log in again it doesn't get created
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> afiestas: bug 1066892 needs verification
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066892 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "initial power profiles do not use suspend support" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066892
<afiestas> apachelogger: in a trip, can't test much
<afiestas> rm -rf the config works for me
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-19
<forty9foot> morning guys :)  How do I find out who is responsible for the maintenance and repair of a package if it's busted please?
<mparillo> I have added kmail and KDE Telepathy screenshots to the http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour to replace the Kopete screenshot.
<mparillo> They both appear on the www-admin version, but someitimes one or both do not appear on the real http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour version.
<mparillo> Has anybody seen this kind of thing?
<jjesse-home> ok history question was 5.04 the 1st Kubuntu release?
<jjesse-home> or was there a warty version of kubuntu?
<ScottK> If http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/12.09/gldt1209.svg is right, 5.04.
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure it is.
<jjesse-home> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/
<jjesse-home> shows hoary
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> I'd call that confirmed then.
<jjesse-home> wow that's a cool link ScottK 
<jjesse-home> i hadn't seen that before a bit mind blowing
<jjesse-home> could i take a 5.04 install and upgrade it all the way to 12.10?
<ScottK> Not in one shot.  No way.
<ScottK> Release by release, it should work though.
<jjesse-home> yeah release by release is what i was thinking
<ScottK> Of course you'd have to find hardware old enough to boot 5.04 and new enough to boot 12.10.
<ScottK> Such exists, but it's not a wide band of time.
<sreich> better in a VM..
<ScottK> Meh.  Where's the fun there.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'll do the qt upgrade today, it didn't publish day before yesterday before I went to sleep
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Also, f2b8a1237fb5f27957ab3dc7c84335c1dea90ce7 fe2d1518146242532d76f5ee353ab45a4aed29d2 are suspect commits in 4.8.3 if you manage to replicate.
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> first order of buisness is to figure out what went wrong in FF16 + KDE
<ScottK> Personally, kubuntu_97_a11y_qt_and_qml_backport.diff is on my list of suspects since it's a bit of a huge patch and no one really looked at it again with 4.8.3.
<shadeslayer> hm, who uses ff here?
<shadeslayer> because I have no idea what this means :  "I save an image, try to "Open containing folder" and Firefox ask me to choose an application but opens dolphin too! "
<ScottK> apachelogger does.
<ScottK> Let me try.
 * shadeslayer can't see a open containing folder
 * ScottK neither.
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> I think I know
<ScottK> Save in folder and breadcrumbs is what I have.
<shadeslayer> save image > download dialog pops up > right click download > open containing folder
<micahg> it works for me in unity
<micahg> yeah, like that
<shadeslayer> micahg: right, the issue is in the KDE patched version
<micahg> shadeslayer: right, just letting you know it works in the regular version
<shadeslayer> well .. obviously :P
<micahg> well, no, we've had crazy stuff break on upgrades
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> the KDE patchery is fairly scary
<maco> shadeslayer: right click?
<shadeslayer> maco: in the download window, yes
<maco> oh um you got it right
<shadeslayer> tbh I'm not even sure what part of this patch actually calls the binary
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> ok, so there's a new command called REVEAL
<shadeslayer> which is not handled
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1013626] systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013626 (by Xavier Besnard)
<bambee> Raring ringtail...  please accept my deepest sympathy ^^
 * tsdgeos downloads the amd64 image to seed
<tsdgeos> and noone is leeching :D
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: haha
 * shadeslayer is seeding via his VPS as well
<shadeslayer> so far, ratios look like this : http://i.imgur.com/gkkVM.png
<Riddell> equal amd64 and i386, that doesn't help deciding which one to list as recommended
<Mamarok> well, our poweruser already run Quantal since early times, and the ones on the kubuntu user ML are terrible as they tend to stick with LTS and always whine about software not working that is definitely working if they would upgrade their system
<Mamarok> somehow we should market that LTS thingy better: if you want up-to-date software, don't stick with LTS
<yofel_> thanks for reminding me that I forgot to help with seeding... fixed ^^
<yofel> I kinda get the feeling that the hype was generally lower this time though. (Judging from traffic in #ubuntu+1/-release-party and support requests)
<yofel> maybe it's just LTS+1
<shadeslayer> transmission crashed last night on my VPS, I only noticed it after I got up
<shadeslayer> probably OOM'd
<shadeslayer> not to mention pull-lp-source is kaput
<shadeslayer> yofel: I see a rise in the number of people with a X related issue
<yofel> really? I had one person in +1 today with the mesa issue, and #kubuntu is about 12.04
<yofel> anyone know  the forum situation?
<shadeslayer> mck182 said that installing the nvidia driver causes X to hang
<shadeslayer> on G+
<yofel> ah, and one person in #kubuntu with nvidia issues too
<yofel> we should probably do some jockey testing....
<shadeslayer> ScottK: does the netbook interface immediately after switching to page one?
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you mean "freeze", it freezes during the switching animation in the panel. Probably the moment it tries to swtich to page one
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> here's the thing
<shadeslayer> Qt 4.8.3 makes everything unusable
<shadeslayer> I'm typing text into quaselbut nothing shows iup
<shadeslayer> in the text box
<shadeslayer> apps tear right through the middle
<shadeslayer> seriously, we should go back to 4.8.2 
<shadeslayer> I get all sorts of artifacts
<shadeslayer> hm .. kind of works with plain old kwin
<shadeslayer> kwin_gles makes it all crap
<shadeslayer> yep, I removed the KDEWM="kwin_gles" line from /etc/environment , started a new guest session and all is fine
<yofel> you mean netbook? or in general?
<shadeslayer> in general
<shadeslayer> netbook is fine with normal kwin
<yofel> even with qt 4.8.3?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> make sure you're not using kwin_gles when switching to page one
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/m297B.jpg
<shadeslayer> that's with kwin_gles
<yofel> yeouwch
<shadeslayer> note that my titlebars are NOT transperent by default
<yofel> and that netbook works for you is not good :(
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> well, now's weekend, so I can make a bootable SD card or so and help with debugging
<yofel> my last debugging attempt ran ENOSPC when installing dbgsymbols
 * yofel seriously wonders why synaptiks has no "turn touchpad off" button o.O
<shadeslayer> it does
<shadeslayer> you start synaptiks > right click systray icon > touchpad off
<shadeslayer> anywho, reported kde bug 308649
<ubottu> KDE bug 308649 in compositing "kwin_gles compositing is broken with Qt 4.8.3" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308649
<yofel> oh, you need the applet for that... good to know
<shadeslayer> you can even make it auto turn off when you plugin a external mouse
<shadeslayer> that's what I did
<yofel> nah, I have a trackpoint here, the thinkpad edge here just has a so large touchpad that it's hard to use the keyboard while the touchpad is on...
<shadeslayer> ah
 * yofel wonders how to make a configurable autostart for synaptiks if a touchpad exists
<dantti> congrats for the release
<dantti> Riddell: there is only one thing that you missed, afaik it's the packaging task to add plasmoids to the tray, and print-manager is not being added on a new install
<Riddell> dantti: ug
<shadeslayer> hm, no one mentioned that it needs to be added
<shadeslayer> nor was there a bug against it :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh, it might so happen that the page one freeze is due to mesa 9
<dantti> I think all plasmoids that goes to the tray needs this kind of thing, unfutunatly I could only test a new install yesterday as I managed to have some spare discs to backup and do a better partitioning..
 * agateau notes that these days virtual machines make it easy to test without repartitioning
<Riddell> well it's hardly dantti's place to test our distro project, I should have noticed that
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, could be indeed
<yofel> I could try that in the evening
<dantti> agateau: since I use kubuntu I normally try to test, but most of the time I just upgrade and I've been quite busy with Apper these days.. 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your fix works in quantal.  I'd say go ahead and throw the precise update at the archive and I'll test it in -proposed.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> ScottK: k
<apachelogger> ScottK: phonon gstreamer srus confirmed
<apachelogger> *verified
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: update released.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: zing
 * apachelogger away for 4 hrs or so
<Riddell> Quintasan: zong?
<ScottK> What's the name of the package for dantti's printer thing?
<allee> FWIW: 12.10 active iso with 'try' mode -> black screen.  No trying 'install' mode
<allee> ^^ wetab
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> Worked for him.
<allee> hmm, I'll retry again after install ;-)
<BluesKaj> 13.04 chainloader uploads on the 25th ...looking forward to the next kubuntu challenges
<Riddell> allee: also check the .xsession file ? does plasma-devie actually get run?
<allee> Riddell: was 'dead' so I couldn't check anything
<allee> mhmm, install shows  for some minutes the msg: * Stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon
<allee> and noting happens
<allee> Riddell: did you test with real hw (which?) or in a VM?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yes, yes, the Wroclaw - airport - Wroclaw fee will be ~83 euros
<Quintasan> Assuming that's refundable ofc
<Quintasan> If not then this information is of no intrest to you
<genii-around> zorael: If you repeat it in here someone may fix it
<zorael> genii-around: Right!
<zorael> The big Kubuntu 12.10 logo on kubuntu.org still leads to the news/1210-quantal-quetzal-beta-2-out news entry
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<allee> 4th try to 'try kubuntu active' I reached login busy cursor that is not not rotating anymore.  Nepomuk using all CPU.  Let's wait a bit
<Riddell> Quintasan: wroclaw? aren'y you going from berlin?
<zorael> Also on the release notes page, the Kubuntu Active preview image is only a textual link (files/kubuntu-active-wee.png), not embedded as an image on the page
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yes, that's why I need to find a way to get there.
<Quintasan> Riddell: As in Wrocław - Berlin - Wrocław
<Quintasan> I tried to look for a train but the cheap ones are in the wrong hours
<Quintasan> and the *not* cheap ones are, well, not cheap
<Riddell> zorael: well spotted, fixed
<zorael> s/release notes/release news entry (news\/12.10-release)/
<kubotu> zorael meant: "Also on the release news entry (news\ page, the Kubuntu Active preview image is only a textual link (files/kubuntu-active-wee.png), not embedded as an image on the page"
<Riddell> Quintasan: ok that's fine
<zorael> Riddell: awesome, also see said Kubuntu Active preview image thing
<zorael> (http://i.imgur.com/jztbc.png)
<Riddell> zorael: updated
<zorael> Glorious!
<allee> Riddell: anyone working on PA3 for kubuntu?  Where the best starting point to help plasma active?  
<Riddell> allee: PA3 was out too late for quantal, so packaging that would be a good starting point for sure
<allee> Riddell: ok.  Is ther a page for (kubuntu) active with urls to: ppa, bzr & git repos etc
<Riddell> allee: no I don't think so
<Riddell> it was put together by rbelem 
<Riddell> there's a team with a PPA at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active
<allee> okay. thx
<Riddell> allee: the seed is at bzr co bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active.quantal/
<Riddell> I suspect most of the packaging isn't in revision control
<Riddell> allee: it's seen almost zero love for quantal, so any love you can give it would be great
<Quintasan> allee: bother me, shadeslayer or rbelem if you need any help
<allee> Riddell: okay thx for the all info.  I'll try to get an overview ...
<allee> Quintasan: will do thx!
<ScottK> Now that rbelem works for Samsung, is he still interested?
<Riddell> he says so but I guess life gets filled up
<Quintasan> afiestas: ping
<shadeslayer> I'm done for the day :P
<shadeslayer> but am around for another 9 minutes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: time to go out clubbing for the night?
<shadeslayer> nah, that's for tomorrow
<shadeslayer> and on Sunday
<shadeslayer> going to watch Grey
<shadeslayer> *Grey's Anatomy
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> watch tezz, it's a very culturally educational film
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Riddell> I'm amazed at the ethnic diversity of the English polis, they all speak Hindi
<shadeslayer> I've pretty much stopped watching Indian cinema, it's absolutely filled with crap
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> oh, it's entirely possible I saw that film on cable TV
<shadeslayer> is it the one about a bomb on a Train?
<Riddell> that's it
<shadeslayer> right, saw bits and pieces of it
<Riddell> it also has a scottish highland river in London
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> like I said, Bollywood is a huge load of sexist crap imo
<shadeslayer> they released a new film called 'Student of the Year' today and the actors look nothing like students
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I love the "special effects" in bollywood
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> more like the whole movie is made out of special effects xD
<Quintasan> dude jumping 50metres like it's normal stuff to do
<shadeslayer> 50 meters? pft
<Quintasan> You make it sound like guys jump 100 meters like it ain't no thing
<yofel> and that in slow motion while singing!
<shadeslayer> anywho, off for the night \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: \o
<txwikinger2> What's up with that? My login changed to stupid ubuntu not seeing nice kde theme anymore
<ovidiu-florin> hello, I've found a problem on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/  the favicon is the ubuntu logo instead of the Kubuntu logo
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: wiki.kubuntu.org is a redirect of wiki.ubuntu.com, so it's unavoidable.  Kubuntu specific stuff is in /Kubuntu.
<txwikinger2> I really did not understand why Jorge posted that email is a resolved problem.. Thunderbird sucks and kmail does not help me a lot either
<afiestas> Quintasan: pong
<ScottK> txwikinger2: It's well established that all MUA's suck.  Each in it's own special way, so you have to pick the suckage that works best for you.
<txwikinger2> ScottK: Yeah I agree.. I am thinking about writing my own, since the suckage of each of them is just too great
<ScottK> That way lies madness and despair.
<txwikinger2> I think they just doing far too many things I do not need and crashing my laptop all the time
<ScottK> Read some IMAP RFCs and you'll feel better.
<txwikinger2> ScottK: I have read all of them
<txwikinger2> I used to work in telecom.. RFCs do not scare me
<shadeslayer> heh
<txwikinger2> I think I will go with a RESTFUL api and an sql backend... imap just does not cut it for me
<txwikinger2> that would also eliminate all this indexing nonsense in the client
<txwikinger2> Does anybody know how to get the login manager to take on the kde theme instead of the unity theme?
 * yofel hears sql + mail and thinks of akonadi
<yofel> *shudder*
<ScottK> txwikinger2: It just works here, so no suggestions.
<ScottK> Of course I don't have Unity installed either.
<txwikinger2> Well before the upgrade it worked... but then, I used kdm instead of gdm
<txwikinger2> now both use lightdm
<yofel> I wonder where that's even set...
<yofel> can you check if it's a theme setting?
<txwikinger2> I try to set the theme in systemsettings --- it took out the guest login, but did not change to kde
<txwikinger2> tried
<yofel> check /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<txwikinger2> Ah.. there is a conf file in /etc/lightdm
<txwikinger2> yeah.. just saw that
<yofel> should have greeter-session=lightdm-kde-greeter
<shadeslayer> brr who has firefox with KDE patchery on Quantal?
<yofel> oh fun, I have user-session=xubuntu in there o.O
<shadeslayer> xD
<txwikinger2> I bet I have to change this manually after every release upgrade from now on
<txwikinger2> Slowly ubuntu is getting on my nerves
<yofel> I'm wondering how that gets set...
<txwikinger2> probably within some package installation
<ScottK> txwikinger2: You should not have to change it again.
<ScottK> If you do, it's a bug.  Worst case you should get asked.
<txwikinger2> No.. did not get asked
<txwikinger2> It only asked my if it is allowed to stop kdm during upgrade
<ScottK> Right, I mean in the future.
<txwikinger2> Well. I will see in 6 month
<ScottK> Now that you've manually modified the conffile, it shouldn't just overwrite that change.
<txwikinger2> On the netbook it was fine.. but then I only have kubuntu on it
<shadeslayer> heh
<txwikinger2> Maybe there should be a way to set it somewhere in the systemsettings. Not everybody wants to change this at commandline
<shadeslayer> I'm fairly perplexed as to how this happens : http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59011-Firefox-KDE-support&p=312155&viewfull=1#post312155
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> works perfectly fine on precise
<shadeslayer> yofel: if you're on quantal and use FF, can you have a look?
<shadeslayer> s/look/reproduce the issue
<yofel> hm, well, can do. If you promise me that ff-kde won't break too much. I do use FF as primary browser
<txwikinger2> forgot to eat lunch again... need to stop that
<shadeslayer> yofel: it doesn't break anything :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: what was the PPA again?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<yofel> shadeslayer: fine here http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/ff-kde0.png
<shadeslayer> hmm ... to add to the weirdness , he has this weird download icon on the top left
<yofel> hm, am I even using the kde addons?
<yofel> the window style is different
<yofel> shadeslayer: nope, I'm using the GTK one
<yofel> so nvm that
<yofel> now...
<yofel> why am I doing that o.O
<yofel> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> ?
<yofel> forgot firefox-kde-support -.-
<shadeslayer> did you install the helper
<shadeslayer> Pft
<yofel> do I need kmozillahelper?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> or whatever its called ...
<yofel> please update your ppa instructions then
<yofel> kmozillahelper isn't automatically installed
<shadeslayer> doesn't the ppa say to install Firefox-kde-support ?
<yofel> it does
<yofel> and now...
<yofel> nvm, NOW I have the KDE ui
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: still fine http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/ff-kde1.png
 * yofel goes digging for *that* torrent
<shadeslayer> heh, I also tried with the PowerPC server torrent, it still said ktorrent for 3
<shadeslayer> *me
<shadeslayer> note how his download dialog had a weird text box where it says svg ? 
<yofel> yeah - also the theme is different
<yofel> looks oxygen-gtk3-ish
<yofel> or is that qtcurve?
<shadeslayer> idk really
 * yofel -> dinner, bbiab
<shadeslayer> cya
<genii-around> Is there some kind of difference between for instance fglrx/nvidia-current and fglrx-updates/nvidia-current-updates ? This is the first I've noticed there are these new packages
<shadeslayer> IIRC -updates are unstable packages?
<genii-around> They seem to have the exact same versions between them ( fglrx and fglrx-updates are both 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 in Precise for instance ) and same files too, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com. Just seemed... odd
<shadeslayer> maybe -updates was the higher version and the standard package caught up ?
<shadeslayer> I am purely speculating here
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-x probably knows
<yofel> genii-around: -updates are for post-release updates for the driver
<yofel> there are 2 packages as some people might not want to risk the update
<genii-around> Interesting
<yofel> you'll notice that nvidia-current is 295 in precise and -updates is 304 in precise-updates
<genii-around> Ah, makes sense now. the fglrx one just hasn't had any updates then.
<shadeslayer> hmm ...
 * yofel remembers that he wanted to test netbook again
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, actually, the netbook issue is unlikely mesa related as compositing is off when it freezes
<ScottK> According to apachelogger's theory it's one plasmoid on page one gone evil, so remove them all and add them back one by one until something horrible happens.
<yofel> well, I can give that a try..
<yofel> apachelogger++
<yofel> I'll try it again, but netbook froze once I added opendesktop
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1068834] Kopete shows on 12.10 Kickoff Menu @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1068834 (by Marco Parillo)
<yofel> and I have no idea what the knowledgebase applet is supposed to do - I don't see it
<yofel> but it's opendesktop that freezes
<mparillo> yofel: Maybe it will be less stressful to see if the bug I just reported is just on my netbook.
<yofel> got the bug # ?
<mparillo> bug 1068834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068834 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kopete shows on 12.10 Kickoff Menu " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068834
<mparillo> It is an unusual use case, I admit. but it sounds as if you are really exercising the netbook interface.
<yofel> well, unusual or not doesn't matter for bugs
<yofel> uhm....
<yofel> mparillo: that's not only netbook - it's there in the desktop kickoff list as well :S
<yofel> ah, you were switching
<yofel> let's try it on stock desktop
<yofel> hm, ok, *that* has ktp as it should
 * yofel digs through the config files again
<ScottK> For netbook, there's a script in k-n-d-s that sets it, IIRC.
<yofel> ah, I forgot that we had seperate settings for that
<yofel> yup, that has kopete
<yofel> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> Makes it an easy sru too.
<yofel> ScottK: should we bother? the fix won't make it on the images anway, and has no effect later
<mparillo> I agree that on the stock 12.10 desktop ktp is as it should be. Is it rude for me to mark somebody else's bug 945805 as fix released? My bug 947290 was marked as a duplicate of that one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kopete menu item exists in KMenu even though Kopete is not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #947290 Kopete menu item exists in KMenu even though Kopete is not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945805
<yofel> mparillo: only if you do it without saying why
<yofel> well, in fact the new one would be yet another dup
<yofel> or actually not, that probably was about the desktop
<yofel> mparillo: feel free to close, I'll fix the netbook settings in the meanwhile
<mparillo> Right, the old one was on the 'regular' desktop, which works in 12.10. My new one was switching from the netbook to the 'regular' desktop.
<mparillo> Done. And congratulations on getting to the root cause of Bug #1066861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066861 in kdeplasma-addons (Ubuntu Quantal) "Plasma-netbook freezes after clicking on 'Page one' in the panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066861
<yofel> well, not root cause, but at least we know where to look next
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1027341] Debian kdm.d directory being ignored by upstart job @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1027341 (by jhansonxi)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1027553] plasma netbook lock/logout broken after upgrade to 4.9 rc2 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1027553 (by Joseph Braddock)
<shumski> guys, any change you will consider adding this to Qt in precise/quantal. it doesn't bother me really, but it rather confuses users
<shumski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/959151/comments/31
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959151 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave." [Low,Triaged]
<shumski> or this, for 4.8.3: http://paste.kde.org/574616/
<ScottK> yofel: If it has no effect later, then don't bother, just do it for raring.
<Quintasan> afiestas: still there
<Quintasan> ?
<mparillo> ScottK, yofel: Would it have an affect if there was a 12.10.1 before 13.04? Or is that not going to happen?
<ScottK> It would, but it's not.
<ScottK> We don't do non-LTS ISO updates except in extreme cases.
<ScottK> One example was the famous Debian openssl bug.
<ScottK> Once that was fixed all the affected media were respun even though not all of them were LTS.
<ScottK> I have also gotten non-LTS variants in an otherwise LTS release included in the point release.
<ScottK> Making up a respin on our own thought, there is no precedent for.
<mparillo> Thank you for the explanation.
<dantti> does someone knows what happened to libutouch-geis-dev
<su_> Hey there all. I upgraded to quantal today, and beforehand i removed orca. not sure if that has to do with it, but i now have accessibility icon stuck in clock area and it will not exit
<su_> http://i.imgur.com/wLyPK.jpg
<su_> quit doesn't quit it
<dantti> hmm it's called geis only now..
<ScottK> dantti: Renamed to I don't remember what due to trademark issues.  It's still around under whatever the new name is.
<dantti> ScottK: ok, touchegg just segfaults here, so I'm trying to see what I can get from it to make a proper thing..
<dantti> funny the compiled from sources version works...
<ScottK> Maybe it just needs rebuild?
<dantti> ScottK: hmm you actually have the patching to use the right name
<ScottK> Dunno
<dantti> but dunno maybe the build is old and geis API/ABI changed...
<dantti> wouldn'd be surprised if that was the case
<dantti> but anyway, I want something integrated in kde so, kded instead of this executable and a kcm is sort of a must I'd say..
<dantti> let's see how much work would it be
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-20
<ulysses> hello, I just installed Kubuntu Quantal in Vmware Player, but when I try to login, it returns to the login screen either with my user or the quest user
<ulysses> Is it a known issue or shall I report a bug against lightdm-kde (it is the same with kdm)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mparillo> ulysses: I am running Kubuntu 12.10 as a VMware Player guest. I took all the defaults, and it seems to work just fine for me. Are you doing anything special?
<ulysses> mparillo: no? I didn't
<mparillo> ulysses: Well, the only thing I can possibly think of are unlikely things: Did you checksum your ISO?
<mparillo> Could you posibly have fat-fingered your password?
<mparillo> You could try the virtualization forum here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=308 but they focus on virtualization within Ubuntu, not running Ubuntu as a guest in VMWare or Virtual Box.
<ulysses> md5sum is OK, my password is OK too, I can login on console, but not on Lightdm
<afiestas> Quintasan: 
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel: any news on that?
<apachelogger> FWIW, I think we should simply set different plasmoids altogether
<apachelogger> the ones added by upstream seem utterly pointless
<apachelogger> ScottK: precise power profile patch uploaded
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
<shadeslayer> https://plus.google.com/115138410189586016392/posts/Yi8cdNnKYsW < comments section, how odd is that bug?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not particularly :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... no one reported it during ISO testing
<shadeslayer> atleast not that I know of
<apachelogger> install with other os present is different from our ISO tests though
<shadeslayer> check last comment?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> perhaps he is doing funny stuff we don't QA
 * apachelogger thinks we should merge settings packages into one source
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings/desktop
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings/netbook
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings/active
<apachelogger> et
<apachelogger> c
<apachelogger> appears to be more managable(tm)
<apachelogger> me@novalis:~/src/kdeplasma-addons/applets/community$ ls |wc -l
<apachelogger> 50
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: that is not a widget but a flipping spacestation
<apachelogger> everyone away when I need peeps to test stuff -.-
<Riddell> what what?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: Happy Birthday!
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, the settings are utterly confusing - also the netbook bzr branch somewhere in the bitbasement and I can't find it anymore
<yofel> shadeslayer: Happy Birthday! 
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for shadeslayer
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to shadeslayer and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday shadeslayer, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday shadeslayer :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> now I rembmer
<allee> shadeslayer: best wishes for you birthday!!
<apachelogger> yofel: please be activating everything in kdebugdialog, restart plasma-netbook from terminal with the opendesktop crap on page one, then switch to page one and send me the debug output
 * apachelogger meanwhile tries to netboot over pxe as he has no usb hardware it appears
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll get to it in ~2h probably
<apachelogger> by that time I will totally have installed from pxe boot :P
<yofel> well, true ^^
<yofel> lemme check if I still have the SD card around that I used...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> vga mode broken
<apachelogger> now this is getting more insane by the minute
 * apachelogger is now installing over pxe boot with manually specified vga mode ^^
<apachelogger> it works \o/
 * yofel has never used PXE so far..
<apachelogger> pretty easy to set up, install tftp server, extract image, configure dhcp
<yofel> hm, I seem to have done something weird to my sd card - doesn't boot
<yofel> apachelogger: I fear you'll be on your own for now
<yofel> bbl
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> afk while netbook downloads packages :P
<Quintasan> christ, afiestas we seem to be missing each other
<Quintasan> T_T
<apachelogger> oh, I install ubuntu
<apachelogger> why that was unintentional
<yofel> re
 * yofel gives usb-creator another attempt
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree about merging the settings.  It's a legacy of when we had a different ISO for netbook.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted kde-workspace for precise.
 * yofel gives up on usb-creator again
<ScottK> yofel: Current *buntu images you can just DD over.
<ScottK> s/DD/dd
<yofel> yeah, but I wanted the persistence option
<yofel> it works on my other notebook btw. This one just shows device errors
<yofel> (while erasing)
<ScottK> Weird.
<shadeslayer> whee, thanks for the wishes Mamarok , apachelogger & yofel :)
<ScottK> What are they wishing you?
<Mamarok> ScottK: it's his birthda
<Mamarok> y
<shadeslayer> birthday greetings :)
<ScottK> Ah.  Happy birthday shadeslayer.
<ScottK> Mamarok: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> Does this mean you're old enough to shave now?
<ScottK> ;-)
<shadeslayer> was already doing that for the past 3 years or so :P
<shadeslayer> Still not old enough to legally drink in my own country
<ScottK> What's the age for that?
<shadeslayer> 25
<ScottK> Wow.
<Mamarok> wow
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<apachelogger> wow is a computer game
<apachelogger> also it is not enough
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah I also cannot reproduce it on a notebook
<yofel> fun
<ScottK> I wonder if it only happens on single CPU processors like the older Intel Atom processors.
<yofel> my eeePC has a N270, that has 2 virtual cores at least
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> apachelogger: xsession-errors tells pretty much nothing: http://paste.kde.org/575402/ - search for "BadWindow" - that's when plasma was killed
<Tm_T> hmmm, installer formatting partitions when chosen not to? https://plus.google.com/u/0/112173334899185256140/posts/7whR7bcekgH
<Tm_T> (I wonder if this bug is reported and if not, why not)
 * ScottK installed a bunch of time during ISO testing and never saw such a thing.
 * ScottK also never saw upgrades die in the middle such that it couldn't be saved either, FWIW.
<Tm_T> ScottK: my default on those goes to user error
<Tm_T> but yeah, if someone suspects a bug, it should be reported
<apachelogger> Tm_T: no bug reports = no issue
<afiestas> Quintasan: ?
<afiestas> I do miss you though :p
<afiestas> can't wait for uds :)
<apachelogger> how sweet
 * apachelogger should have gone to bed 3 hours ago -.-
<apachelogger> yofel: I am beginning to think the plasmoid has a problem with the screen size or something
<apachelogger> OTOH it maybe something in libplasma that brings forth the issue
<apachelogger> also it appears to exhaust heap or stack
<apachelogger> ends with exception on bad_alloc
<apachelogger> only slightly funny
<apachelogger> heap it is
<apachelogger> oh that makes even sense seeing as it keeps doing polygon splits and adding them to a vector ^^
<apachelogger> if I had infinite amount of time I'd be able to spend all of it trying to find ways to break plasma from inside a plasmoid
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-21
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: I propose that we stop shipping kubuntu netbook on accounts of plasma netbook being broken beyond belief
<ScottK> Well.
<ScottK> Except for the plasmoid thing it works fine ehre.
<ScottK> here
<apachelogger> you don't see it being shit because of the plasmoid thing
<apachelogger> so I made it draw the plasmoid
<apachelogger> turns out the entire 'page' is not rendering correctly/spacing/whatever
<apachelogger> regardless of what plasmoid you put into the default page it ends up broken in the most ludicrous ways
<ScottK> Maybe amputate that part of the activity then.
<ScottK> The search and launch part works fine.
<afiestas> guess issues are reported?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ScottK: plasma-desktop with panel ontop = -netbook, no?
<apachelogger> well, and SAL
<ScottK> Is it?
<ScottK> I think it's heavier, but I don't know.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<afiestas> apachelogger: shrug means reported?
<apachelogger> afiestas: shrug means I am at the point where I don't give a shit which pile of shit causes shit to be broken
<apachelogger> it can be a) qt b) libplasma c) plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> actually it could also be the plasmoids, though that is unlikely
<apachelogger> ALTHOUGH the page getting hung up on polygon splitting is probably the plasmoids/qts fault in that I suspect it to use bogus bounding rectangles and Qt not noticing it
<apachelogger> ScottK: after first start...
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/If5Gj.png
<apachelogger> excessive spacing between menu and sal
<apachelogger> weirdly sized icons
<apachelogger> it's like... the further you get to the right the bigger the icons are
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/UfzlP.png
<apachelogger> and that is actually what page one looks like with an unbroken opendesktop plasmoid
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/rylLj.png
<apachelogger> that is what the page is supposed to look like and actually looks like when I do manually *exactly* what the setup script does
<ScottK> that's about what it's supposed to look like.
<ScottK> BTW, Knowledgebase one seems to suffer from spam.
<apachelogger> not the best of defaults if you ask me
<apachelogger> but since it is broken anyway...
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh and btw, from a pure memory perspective there is no difference between desktop and netbook
<apachelogger> they have about the same effective mem footprint on the two machines here
<ScottK> There's non-common code.
<ScottK> No ides why.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, there is little logic in the shell to begin with
<apachelogger> all in libplasma or generic bits of workspace's plasma IIRC
<apachelogger> so from an I/O perspective only the plasmoids themselfs are concerning and -netbook does nothing about them anyway
<ScottK> Isn't the panel different for netbook?
<ScottK> Maybe that was it.
<apachelogger> slightly
<apachelogger> oh well, nini
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you coming to UDS?
<apachelogger> ScottK: nope
<apachelogger> ScottK: FWIW... while you cannot see the page one being broken because it is not loading because of the widget it appears the page is not broken because of the widget as such but because the page is broken
<apachelogger> i.e. if you add the community widget to a new page it will work with stock upstream code
<apachelogger> it is only the fact that layouting in page one is completely f'd that makes the widget then go bonkers and trigger calculations ad infinitum
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> or not not
<Mamarok> btw folks, it would be really very useful to have debugging symbols for libgpod, is there a way to influence bug 898002 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898002 in libgpod (Ubuntu) "No debug package for libgpod in 11.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898002
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<apachelogger> hahah, this crap is way too confusing
<Mamarok> apachelogger: :/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308750 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308748
<ubottu> KDE bug 308750 in plasma-netbook "bogus icon sizing in panel" [Normal,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 308748 in plasma-netbook "Page One defunct" [Major,New]
<Mamarok> was about time I removed all those old kernels, I had 10 different ones installed apparently, starting from 3.5.0-9 or so
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://i.imgur.com/Kw8WN.png
<apachelogger> fixed it
<Riddell> apachelogger: you got rid of the newspaper page?
<ScottK> Riddell: Apparently it's broken beyone recovery using plasma-netbook.
<Riddell> ScottK: plasma-netbook is broken beyond recovery or just the newspaper container is?
<yofel> can someone tell me (and the rest of the folks in #kubuntu) how one installs a language in quantal?
<yofel> either I'm doing something wrong or language-selector-kde is broken
<JontheEchidna> language-selector was ported to python 3 -> pykde doesn't support python3 kcm modules
<JontheEchidna> -> we ship a version of Kubuntu that cannot select languages
<yofel> ouch
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> how did that go unnoticed?
<yofel> can we put a workaround wiki somewhere? Maybe I'll have some time to put something together later
<JontheEchidna> bug 1013626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013626 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Quantal) "systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language-selector.py: No module named LanguageSelector.qt.QtLanguageSelector" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013626
<yofel> JontheEchidna: you mean language-selector was ported to py3 _exclusively_?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<yofel> wth
<Riddell> yofel: selcting a language in the kcm will install the language pack
<yofel> Riddell: and if you don't even have a language to select? http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2012/42/1350837505-snapshot1.png
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's a bit odd
<shadeslayer> because I have this on precise : http://i.imgur.com/UZnIt.png
<Riddell> yeah it should list every language
<yofel> yeah, me too on quantal, but I have a shitload of packages installed here
<Riddell> maybe apt isn't updated?
<Riddell> it just uses qapt
<yofel> Riddell: I don't know, that screenshot if from joalland in #kubuntu
 * yofel needs to go, bbl
<apachelogger> Riddell: newpaper at least so a short term workaround would be to prevent cration of page one
<apachelogger> User created stuff seems to work somewhat
<apachelogger> Though in general i found pn to be somewhat unstable once you start messing with things
<apachelogger> Then again i also manage to crash pd with stack corruptions...
<Riddell> apachelogger: SRU to not create it?
<Riddell> that wouldn't help new installs though
<yofel> re
<apachelogger> Riddell: unless they update at installation
<apachelogger> it is a start though
<apachelogger> doesn't fix anything, but better than nothing IMHO
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1069483] VLC freezes after pressing CTRL+I (media information) - Xorg uses whole memory @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1069483 (by Hannes Riedenbauer)
<BarkingFish> evening guys :) Don't quite know how to make this request or where, but there is a package which needs to come out of Kubuntu before 13.04 is released - and that is Kino.
<BarkingFish> I just filed a bug on it, since it's broken, and discovered that it's been completely unmaintained since 2010
<BarkingFish> From their tracker at https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3136128&group_id=14103&atid=114103: "Does Kino play audio for you on other videos? If not, then that is your problem, and there are plenty of messages in the mailing list archive about that. Ultimately, though, I no longer maintain Kino and neither does anyone else." 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1069498] KWin shows tearing despite of VSync @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1069498 (by enteon ente)
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing_Packages
<Riddell> BarkingFish: kino has nothing to do with kubuntu team though
<BarkingFish> Riddell, ok then - either way, I think it's about time it came off the mirrors :)
<BarkingFish> and thanks for the link, apachelogger :)
<BarkingFish> Since I'm not a dev, I'll go about this by putting a note out on the ubuntu devel mailing list, and seeing what others think about getting rid of it.  
<ScottK> BarkingFish: You can file the bug asking for removal and then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to get a dev to review.
<BarkingFish> ScottK, ok - i just tried to send it to the list mentioned on the page apachelogger linked me to, and it's been bounced (post by non-developer to moderated list) :)
<ScottK> That's just if you need help deciding.
<ScottK> Also it wouldn't have been rejected, it would have gone into the moderation queue.
<ScottK> (which does get reviewed for ubuntu-devel.
<BarkingFish> it did go into the queue, however, I've canceled it
<BarkingFish> done, filed as a bug, #1069514
<Darkwing> The Raring Ringtail?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-14
<ahoneybun_> hey valorie
<valorie> hi aaron
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> hello all
<valorie> heh
<valorie> I think you were already pinging out earlier
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> nope I don't think so
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I said hi, how are you, and you didn't respond
<ahoneybun> I moved the trello around a bit
<ahoneybun> I might have been gone but forgot to mark myself as away
<ahoneybun> sorry
<valorie> np
<ahoneybun> I cleaned up trello a bit
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1239173] qt4-x11 - binaries linked against libQtCore don't start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1239173 (by Matthias Klose)
<valorie> you rock, aaron
<ahoneybun> thanks ;)
<ahoneybun> valorie: I made a email to the list, and told lordievader that we need to focus on the current pages not the installation page
<valorie> within the next 6 months I'm sure we can get it all done
<valorie> but sure
<ahoneybun> I want to try to get a meeting for membership
<valorie> very good idea
<valorie> you'll have my vote
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> so we can set the goal of having it ready the next LTS 
<ahoneybun> 14.04
<valorie> phew, final item checked off my list of things to prep for tomorrow
<valorie> we're having the house repiped, so no water for much of the day
<valorie> agreed; that is a really important deadline
<valorie> the docs need to be great on both the website and on launchpad by then
<valorie> I think the mini-docs first, so we can get lots of translations
<ahoneybun> yea that is important to me
<valorie> in particular, chinese dialects are important
<valorie> some of the Indian languages
<valorie> those are the next big thing for linux
<ahoneybun> I want to see if my gf and her sister can make it Korean
<valorie> that would be awesome
<ahoneybun> they are learning it 
<valorie> oh
<ahoneybun> still something
<ahoneybun> good at speaking it
<valorie> we need native speakers who also speak excellent english
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> AND know how to translate software
<valorie> it isn't always obvious
<ahoneybun> I need to keep contact with the people who would like to translate
<ahoneybun> maybe get the home page and getting involved to them to translate while we work on the basic
<valorie> yes, it would be good to make sure that it is mentioned in the get involved section
<valorie> software needs localizing, but that is mostly done by KDE
<valorie> our docs need translating, and that isn't really being done, afaik
<valorie> mini-dox are the most important for translation
<valorie> what's on the website.... to me, that's second
<ahoneybun> yes I know but I think home and getting involved is going to be included in the mini-docs
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> so we focus on the basic page and push the home and getting involved pages for translation
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> that's the best way I think
<ahoneybun> any way I have to get off 
<valorie> nice chatting with you aaron
<valorie> niters
<ahoneybun> same here see you valorie
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> you know, what I like best about lunchpad .... if you click on a version in the table at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam you get a blank page in chrome
<apachelogger> bug 923587
<ubottu> bug 923587 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "No openconnect support in plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923587
 * apachelogger does the regression dance
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh might Riddell replacement what shall we do
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer witha  long pointy stick
 * apachelogger wonders how we get a 1 gib iso even though we do not offer anything other than one card game compared to when we did use CD size
<apachelogger> kde-l10n-engb	4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> that's very important really
<apachelogger> kdevelop-l10n	4:4.5.1-0ubuntu5
<apachelogger> da fudge
<apachelogger> kdevelop-php-docs-l10n	1.5.1-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> kdevelop-php-l10n	1.5.1-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> kdevplatform-l10n	1.5.1-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> da fudge^4
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<debfx> also why is libc6-dbg on the (k)ubuntu image
<apachelogger> apport/gdb/drkonqi I'd presume
<apachelogger> libc6-dbg                          | eglibc                         | gdb (Recommends)  
<apachelogger> gdb                                | gdb                            | apport-kde (Recommends) 
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/OTUxySp.png
<apachelogger> maybe we should also add the ubuntu software center
<apachelogger> and yes, muon software center crashed
<apachelogger> and it reproducibly does so at startup
<apachelogger> wait what why
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> muon package has muon software manager and muon software center
<apachelogger> [|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||]||||||||| <- anger bar
<yofel> o.O?
<yofel> #6  KNS3::Entry::providerId (this=0x0) at ../../../knewstuff/knewstuff3/entry.cpp:52
<yofel> oh, fun
<apachelogger> libphononexperimental4             | phonon                         | calligra-libs                         | Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>                     |           29968 |             155
<apachelogger> wut
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> calligra just got spooky
<apachelogger> plasma-scriptengine-python         | kde-workspace                  | plasma-widget-facebook                | Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>                     |           27684 |             249
<apachelogger> so while everyone plays with their facebook app... plasma-nm currently isn't built with openconnect and I am not actually sure that openconnect would still fit on the ISO
<apachelogger> yofel: can you paste a dbg backtrace?
<apachelogger> would take rather longish to download :(
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> and then there is this mount of pyware
<yofel> http://pastebin.kde.org/p35ba0e56
<highvoltage> jeepers. /win 16
<highvoltage> (oops)
<apachelogger> mysql-server-core-5.5              | mysql-5.5                      | akonadi-backend-mysql                 | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>               |         5844454 |           18085
<apachelogger> and that
<apachelogger> considering that amarok has an embedded server-core
<apachelogger> so I guess in theory there are two
<apachelogger> and where's shadeslayer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<soee> uh, oh :)
<soee> Pi & Sigma
<BluesKaj> whoa, ! 
<BluesKaj> whoa, ! 
<BluesKaj> twice for emphasis
<highvoltage> who still uses mysql anyway!?
<highvoltage> (silly uncle rodney)
<davmor2> apachelogger: wow dude you have anger like pulse has volume :D
<shadeslayer_> xnox: could you have a look at bug 1182784
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<shadeslayer_> I can't reproduce it
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, apachelogger was looking for you everywhere-.-
<shadeslayer_> ??
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: why were you looking for me?
<shadeslayer_> I didn't break whatever is broken 
<yofel> <apachelogger> bug 923587
<yofel> <ubottu> bug 923587 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "No openconnect support in plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923587
<yofel> -*- apachelogger does the regression dance
<yofel> <apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh might Riddell replacement what shall we do
<yofel> -*- apachelogger pokes shadeslayer witha  long pointy stick
<ubottu> bug 923587 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "No openconnect support in plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923587
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: what script is used to update language-pack-kde-*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: also any objections to me dropping kdevelop/kdev l10n from those package's depends
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: also what do we do with about-distro's broken processor label
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: do we have a fix for kdesudo yet?
 * apachelogger thinks shadeslayer_ will not ever want to replace Riddell again :P
<debfx> how does one install a new locale these days?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_ can't replace Riddell :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: dunno regarding lang-pack-kde-* 
<apachelogger> dunno doesn't quite cut it I am afraid
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: no @ regarding depends
<apachelogger> we have pointless crap on the ISO
<apachelogger> only other solution is stop putting l10n on the ISO
<apachelogger> debfx: locale kcm
<smartboyhw> Stop putting l10n is not an option...
<debfx> apachelogger: and what does it do? I assume it doesn't look at the language-selector date anymore
<apachelogger> it does
<debfx> regarding crap on the cd: moving ubuntu-sso-client from recommends to suggests in muon-discover will probably remove a bunch of packages from the image
<apachelogger> debfx: maps kde langaugecode to ubuntu langaugecode then checks langauge-selector file with pkg mappings (e.g. libreoffice-foo wants libreoffice-l10n), then queries qapt and installs rubbish
<apachelogger> -> afk
<apachelogger> debfx: we do need it though I think
<apachelogger> for comments and ratings
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: we want to fix the processor label, if it's a bug in solid I can talk to afiestas_ and try and get it fixed
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: kdesudo fix, yofel tested it and said it didn't work for him
<shadeslayer_> but it worked for me
<shadeslayer_> so not sure what's going on
<yofel> shadeslayer_: how did you test, maybe I did it wrong?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: I installed the kdesudo package , then set my language to german, and ran the command kdesudo in console
<shadeslayer_> gave me a error message in german
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: just upload the tar somewhere :P
<yofel> shadeslayer_: nvm, works now, I did something wrong
<yofel> on that topic: what did you even change?
<apachelogger> po/ contained empty po files
<ScottK> Anyone have anything they are considering uploading that we need to get in before a respin?
<yofel> apachelogger: really o.O?
<apachelogger> yes
<ScottK> apachelogger: What and how long do you need?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes to yofel ^^
<apachelogger> nothing pressing on my plate right now
<ScottK> Ah. OK.
<ScottK> Great.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> about-distro coudl do with a fix
<apachelogger> even have one, just need to package it
<ScottK> OK.  Talk to infinity about it in #u-release when it's ready.  I'm about to vanish offline for awhile.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that's not urgent to have in a respin though the changes have no chance for regression anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: We're doing a respin already.
<apachelogger> can wait then ;)
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yofel http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kdesudo/kdesudo_3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu2~ppa1.dsc
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Is you kdesudo work intended for saucy?
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Can it be an SRU?
<shadeslayer_> uhm .... would prefer that it be fixed for the final release
<AndChat|545664> Hello
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: if it still fits on the ISO....
<shadeslayer_> heh
<apachelogger> not joking
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: so lets fix the ISO?
<apachelogger> we are at 1GiB, so that is a matter of bytes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: that's what I asked you for, then you said I dunno
<shadeslayer_> regarding the l10n?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> easiest fix anyway
<apachelogger> second easiest is probably preventing engb from getting on the ISO
<apachelogger> though that may be becasue language-base-en deps it
 * shadeslayer_ looks
<apachelogger> so that may not actually be trivial at all
<apachelogger> worst case scenario we have to drop the game
<shadeslayer_> not the game :(
<apachelogger> which is not a bad thing because it looks fing terrible in the menu
<apachelogger> got submenus
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> kickoff is just rubbish WRT single-item menus
<apachelogger> it shoudl just flatten them out
<apachelogger> but it doesnt
<apachelogger> so you get Games->CardGames->Kittens->KittensCardGameBestOfTheWorldHashTagKittenHashTagOccupygovernment
<shadeslayer_> :D
<apachelogger> new review type for 14.04
<apachelogger> ISO content review
 * debfx is sad because he has no kittens card game :(
<shadeslayer_> why is there kdevelop-l10n on the CD :S
<shadeslayer_> and libktorrent-l10n
<apachelogger> see backlog....
<shadeslayer_> whaiiii
<apachelogger> libktorrent makes sense
<apachelogger> because we have ktorrent on the ISO
<apachelogger> kdev* not so much
<ScottK> shadeslayer: hurry then. talk to infinity in #u-release if l'm not around. 
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: backlog doesn't explain how it landed there
<apachelogger> >>> apt-cache show language-pack-kde-de |grep Depends
<apachelogger> Depends: language-pack-de, kde-l10n-de, k3b-i18n, kdevelop-l10n, kdevelop-php-docs-l10n, kdevelop-php-l10n, calligra-l10n-de
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> o_o
<apachelogger> introduced by Riddell in quantal
<apachelogger> I have no idea why
<apachelogger> but it is wrong and should be fixed
<shadeslayer> I don't see language-pack-kde-de in the manifest?
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> libgettextpo-dev:amd64	0.18.1.1-10ubuntu3
<apachelogger> language-pack-kde-de	1:13.10+20130813.0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> on the CD
<shadeslayer> why do we have a -dev package on the ISO
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/saucy-desktop-amd64.manifest
 * apachelogger notes that letting his phone idle on upnp device search is bad for battery
<apachelogger> libgettextpo-dev                 | gettext                          | gettext                                  | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>      |          149402 |             515
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<debfx> shadeslayer: they are pulled in by language-pack-kde-en
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> we have aptdaemon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd definitely hold respin right now
<apachelogger> aptdaemon definitely should not be on the seed
<shadeslayer> wtf happened to the seeds :/
<apachelogger> python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat       | aptdaemon                        | ubuntu-drivers-common (Recommends)       | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>      |           36860 |             269
<apachelogger> wtf
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> WHAT DA FUCK
<debfx> pulled in by ubuntu-drivers-common
 * apachelogger throws keyboard at channel wall
<shadeslayer> but we don't depend on u-d-c 
<shadeslayer> we still use jockey
<apachelogger> s-p probably deps on u-d-c
<apachelogger> this pulls in all sorts of shit
<apachelogger> ubuntu-drivers-common            | ubuntu-drivers-common            | Kubuntu.Saucy desktop-common seed        | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>      |           34202 |             222
<apachelogger> actually it's an explicit seed
<shadeslayer> I don't see it in the seed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afiestas_ tells me he has a fix for the processor bug
 * apachelogger sighs in despair
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: weeeh
<smartboyhw> Guys, keep calm......
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: desktop-common is platform seed I think
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<debfx> it's also pulled in by ubiquity
<apachelogger> debfx: not according to germinate
<debfx> it probably doesn't show dependencies when it's explicitly seeded anyway
<apachelogger> possible
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> to get this handled globally
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd make a fake package muon-pkcompat-stub ... change u-d-c to Recommends: aptdaemonblahblah | muon-pkcompat-stub ... seed muon-pkgcompat-stub for kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> ugh
<apachelogger> then whenever we pick up u-d-c we provide the stub package and transition
<apachelogger> it would totally help if jon the taco was here.....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's my suggestion anyway, u-release may have more sensible ideas :P
<shadeslayer> and what do you want to do about l10n
<shadeslayer> because we also have to solve that
<apachelogger> may be that aptdaemon alone would give enough buffer for 13.10
<apachelogger> it's a whole pile of dirt that is pulled in by it
<apachelogger> for l10n I'd remove the dep from the metapackage
<apachelogger> or demote to suggests
<apachelogger> alas, I have no idea whether there is a script to manage these metapackages
 * apachelogger ponders introducing a separate board to manage reveiw deadlines for 14.04
<apachelogger> half the cards on my screen are reviews
<shadeslayer> review the reviews
<debfx> I'm sure u-release will be pleased if we start mass uploading all kde lang packages ^^
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> well, it's just the metapackages :P
<apachelogger> easy review
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> we could also just fiddle with the important ones
<apachelogger> actually only -de -engb
<apachelogger> there's no space for any other language anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ least impactful proposal
<apachelogger> whatever pleases u-relase :P
 * shadeslayer thinks fiddling with language-pack-kde-{en,de} is a better solution for now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and since we are holding respin perhaps ask them nicely to push about-distro through so it gets in as well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also does u-release agree with that course of action? :P
<shadeslayer> haven't asked
<shadeslayer> asking now
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> them packages are a mess already
<apachelogger> -de depends calligra-l10n, -en does not
<apachelogger> instead -en depends on kde-l10n-engb twice
<apachelogger> oh there is no calligra-engb surprise
<afiestas_> apachelogger: shadeslayer https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/113242/
<afiestas_> please, test it on older kubuntu to make sure that it works with the old udev
<apachelogger> good thing I am on raring then xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have changes for -de/en ready
<shadeslayer> <infinity> shadeslayer: Also, the point of langpacks is to actually give language support for all your stuff.  That might not be the best solution.
<shadeslayer> <infinity> shadeslayer: Anyhow, I'd rather just raise the limit than try to hack things too hard here.
<shadeslayer> raise limit ^^ ? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: limit?
<afiestas_> apachelogger:  does this file exists in your system? /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<apachelogger> afiestas_: that's a directory, and it exists
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: limit of the ISO
<shadeslayer> *size limit of the ISO
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that does not have kubuntu council backing right now
<afiestas_> apachelogger: so if you do solid-hardware query "Is Processor"
<shadeslayer> join #ubuntu-release plz
<afiestas_> it returns nothing?
<apachelogger> afiestas_: I am an old udev
<apachelogger> I get all my cores if I query
<apachelogger> udi = '/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXCPU:00' to 07
<afiestas_> apachelogger: so this file exists as well? /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/sysdev/cpufreq
<apachelogger> >>> file /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/sysdev/cpufreq
<apachelogger> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/sysdev/cpufreq: ERROR: cannot open `/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/sysdev/cpufreq' (No such file or directory)
<apachelogger> building patch
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> afiestas_: stack exhaustion with the patch
<apachelogger> inside strcpy
<shadeslayer> o_o
 * shadeslayer is building package for saucy
<apachelogger> or maybe I am doing it wrong :O
<apachelogger> where could the patch cause bogus strcpy
<apachelogger> inside qlocale
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> today is really not my day
<BluesKaj> we have weird problem , a user is able get to a desktop , but he can't get to a TTY , just a blank screen with blinking cursor , any dieas ?
<afiestas_> apachelogger: I'd say... that's not my bug xD
<apachelogger> afiestas_: yeah, rebuilding all of kdelibs now
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: bad init maybe
<apachelogger> or bad kernel mode setting
<apachelogger> can be many things
<apachelogger> if `ps -A |grep tty` lists a bunch of getty tasks the TTYs are running, suggesting a problem with KMS
<BluesKaj> thanks apachelogger , we'll check that out 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uploaded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afiestas_'s patch works for me
<apachelogger> you are not on raring, are you? :P
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> ofcourse not :P
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> Or not.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> l10n is WAAAAAY better than raring
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in saucy?
<apachelogger> yus
<shadeslayer> are you being sarcastic?
<apachelogger> not sure if Riddell got patched l10n/kubuntu l10n sorted though
<shadeslayer> I cannot tell
<apachelogger> I dared not open the kubuntu apps
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball does kubuntu l10n work?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... outlook not so good
<apachelogger> oh my
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> that's totally pitti's fault though :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and your ISO bug is a bit bad
<shadeslayer> ISO bug?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> langpacks on my machine?
<apachelogger> in LANG
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> can you explain what the heck is happening there?
<shadeslayer> because I logged out/in and it works
<shadeslayer> + now
<apachelogger> well not why your system insist on being german :P
<apachelogger> but the bogus encoding in env comes from klocale/qlocale/kcm getting confused
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> basically if it canot detect the encoding it goes we be using ISO
<apachelogger> can have terrible fallout
<apachelogger> so that needs fixing
<apachelogger> though I am not sure how that could happen because that was supposed to be fixed in .04 even -.-
<apachelogger> unless you had a bad env since .04 pre-release
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that $HOME older than .04 final?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> bad
<shadeslayer> IIRC I repartitioned when installing saucy]
<apachelogger> bug 1234106 is also pretty eww
<ubottu> bug 1234106 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "qt ui files are not extracted into pot" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234106
<shadeslayer> how would one go about fixing that
<apachelogger> find someone who knows setup.py and inttool
<apachelogger> because I think in theory it can extrac qt ui files, it just doesn't for some reason
<apachelogger> otherwise one would have to twiddle in kubuntu-l10n stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I cannot corrupt my encoding btw
<shadeslayer> it works perfectly for you?
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> like d_ed would say
<shadeslayer> maybe I was being a muppet
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you by any chance start the kcm/systemsettings with LANG=C?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: saw your mails about the trello boards
<ovidiu-florin> regarding the UFW-KDE project, the code is up on the repo.
<apachelogger> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> what's next?
<apachelogger> wait for 14.04 development to open
<apachelogger> can't do much until then
<ovidiu-florin> I'll test the code in a VM
<apachelogger> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> on 13.10
<ovidiu-florin> is that ok/?
<apachelogger> next step would be a code and UI review
<apachelogger> see if things need fixing etc.
<apachelogger> then package for 14.04
<ovidiu-florin> ok ;)
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/KZzeZJQ.png
<apachelogger> kubuntu l10n still kaput
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> for 14.04 I'll just write an own script to handle that stuff
<shadeslayer> cool
<apachelogger> quick look at lunchpad api makes me doubt that one can actually do that :O
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/revision/446
<apachelogger> one gets to wonder
<ScottK> apachelogger: They accept patches to extend the API if needed.
<apachelogger> because I am a very useful python web programmer :P
<BluesKaj> well, NM seems to be working fine , but the vpn connection icon isn't appearing. When connected via vpn the NM icon has a red dsiconnected icon showing on top of it
<BluesKaj> openvpn connection that is 
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> ScottK: I suppose that is somewhat complicated actually... you can get all templates and all translation files of all templates but there is simply no facility to download the file (well, and for the oddest of all reasons a translation file is not linked to a language apiwise)
<apachelogger> though the per-language download is also not supported via the web ui
<apachelogger> so I suppose that this simply does not exist at all
<apachelogger> ohohoho
<apachelogger> ScottK: kubuntu-patched-l10n is in the language-pack
<apachelogger> the other rubbish is not
<apachelogger> I pinged the pitti
<apachelogger> if we could get that resolved for final that would be uberawesome
<apachelogger> and with that I am off
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ in case you want to follow up on that as well
<shadeslayer> ack tracking that
<shadeslayer> I'm around for another half an hour 
<ScottK> shadeslayer, apachelogger: Win - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20131014.1/ - no complaints about oversize with the new kdesudo.
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader
<ahoneybun> so what is included in the 13.10 kubuntu-docs package?
<apol> apachelogger: http://commits.kde.org/muon/507369783f3dc6d485866071c66cce88683f69cb
<apol> this should fix the problem you told me about
<apol> apachelogger: btw, it wasn't reported on bko
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-15
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ping.
<soee> good morning
<Mamrok> guys, I can't build Amarok on 13.10 anymore:
<Mamrok> -- Performing Test TAGLIB_ASF_FOUND - Failed
<Mamrok> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:30 (message):
<Mamrok>   TagLib does not have ASF support compiled in.
<Mamrok> how about compiling taglib again? that package will not work
<Mamrok> and why are there 3 different clang versions in 13.10?
<yofel> Mamarok: it is built with ASF support, please use gcc or clang 3.3, clang 3.2 is just broken
<Mamarok> ah, that's the üproblem, then
<Mamarok> although clang meta package points to 3.2, that should be changed
<debfx> it's a bit too late for that
<Mamarok> well, at least make sure to obsolete 3.2 so they get updated to 3.3
<Mamarok> since it is in the repos anyway...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK: are we good for release now?
<ScottK> apachelogger: if someone could quickly update libkolab to use boost 1.53 and fix its symbols file it would be good.
<apachelogger> whoop
<apachelogger> yofel: how does one make symbols check fail a package?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it was built against 1.53 was it not?
<ScottK> no
<ScottK> Its got 1.49.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: -- Boost version: 1.53.0
<apachelogger> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153814461/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.libkolab_0.4.1-0ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<apachelogger> on all architectures it seems
<ScottK> Yeah. wgrant fixed it an hour ago.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> let's leave the symbols stuff then :P
<apachelogger> though it should be made fatal for .04
<apachelogger> otherwise it's somewhat pointless IMO
<ScottK> I think we're good. 
<apachelogger> ok, putting down a card about the symbols
 * apachelogger wanted to write down some SRU half an hour ago and forgot what it was
<apachelogger> I hate interruption chains :@
<wgrant> apachelogger, ScottK: If you're talking about libkolab's symbols file, it *was* fatal, I just quickly made the two private symbols that disappeared optional. Turns out they actually disappear when rebuilt with 1.49 as well, so something other than the boost version has changed.
<wgrant> But the rdeps don't use the two missing ones, so seems fine.
<yofel> apachelogger: by passing the correct -c level through dh_makeshlibs to dpkg-gensymbols
<apachelogger> wgrant: ah, ok
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> muon SRU
<apachelogger> ScottK: unless you want that in the release? ... essentially MSC crashes after like 2 seconds, everytime
<apachelogger> patched-l10n is working
<apachelogger> how awesome is that
<ScottK> msc?
<apachelogger> ScottK: muon software center
<apachelogger> the old muon thing
<ScottK> k.
<apachelogger> which happens to be on the ISO because it is in the base muon package for some reason
<apachelogger> so if someone browses kickoff and starts the software center it will immediately explode
<ScottK> Sounds like we should fix it. Talk to infinity in u-release. 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ScottK> Respin is planned. ask him to hold outs gor muon.
<kubuntu83> Greetings, everyone... Am I understanding correctly that, in Saucy, the appmenu-gtk* packages were superceded by packages which now *only* work for Unity?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Blizzz> gonna upgrade my prod system to 13.10
<soee> ;]
<kubuntu83> Hmm... And of course installing the old packages manually has no effect. >_< ... Anyone know of a workaround?
<Blizzz> oha: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.  
<apachelogger> so much stress :@
<soee> apachelogger, why so ?
<apachelogger> saucy fixes and real life problems at the same time ...
<soee> uhm, rl problems make saucy less fun, resolve rl problems first than saucy fixes are pleasure :)
<apachelogger> soee: saucy fixes at this point are no pleasure at all :P
<apachelogger> way too close to release
<soee> well saucy is so stable for me :) so this issues arent any critical, are they ?
<BluesKaj>  had only one desktop freeze and it was FF , altho it froze the whole desktop , but REISUB and alt+prtscn rescued me from a hard reboot
<BluesKaj> nothing like it since tho
<lordievader> Updated this laptop yesterday to Saucy, haven't seen anything strange yet.
<BluesKaj> apachelogger. no major issues . I know there are still some minor annoyances, but nothing real serious I hope.
<kubuntu83> I've been testing out Saucy a good bit too, no issues here either... Except the appmenu thing, which sadly is probably a deal-breaker for me. >_<
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: there are? Oo
<apachelogger> kubuntu83: blame ubuntu-desktop :S
<BluesKaj> apachelogger. no, I'm asking :)
<kubuntu83> apachelogger: Don't worry, I'm griping about it in #ubuntu-devel too. :P
<BluesKaj> kubuntu83. you need to become more of a kubuntu purist to avoid those unity/gnome probs :)
<apachelogger> kubuntu83: very good :D
<kubuntu83> BluesKaj: I like the idea, but I like using the program that works best better. ;) 99.9% of the time, mixing toolkits is a complete non-issue for me.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu83. I was suggesting a solution to your problem with humour :)
<kubuntu83> Yeah, sorry. I got it. :)
<kubuntu83> Just too pissed at Canonical to laugh. :P
<kubuntu83> "there is no appmenu-ng port to qt4/plasma. It does work in qt5/declarative for example." That does a lot of good.
<apachelogger> .10 board cleaned up, 2 cards I dunno what to do with
<apachelogger> currently 37 cards to be done for .04 \o/
<apachelogger> bug 1190174
<ubottu> bug 1190174 in calligra (Ubuntu) "package krita-data 1:2.6.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/calligrakrita.png', which is also in package krita 1:2.6.3-0ubuntu2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190174
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> doesn't compute though
<smartboyhw> Ew
<apachelogger> don't we have krita on the ISO?
<apachelogger> how is the ISO building if there's a conflict? Oo
<smartboyhw> Heh, that's 2.6.3.....
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, it's now 2.7.2 I think...
<apachelogger> ah
<smartboyhw> !find krita saucy
<apachelogger> it's from june
<ubottu> Found: krita, krita-data
<smartboyhw> krita = 2.7.2-0ubuntu2 on saucy
<apachelogger> marking fixed
<smartboyhw> LOL I marked the 14.04 board *LTS*
<apachelogger> that's not decided yet :P
<apachelogger> also it breaks sorting
<apachelogger> unless every board picks that up which is ewww
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, not decided? -.- 
 * apachelogger throws keyboard and demands changeroo
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, it doesn't break sorts
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: TB declares what gets LTS and what not
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: sure it does
<apachelogger> 13.04 < 13.04 Docs
<apachelogger> 13.04 LTS > 13.04 Docs
<apachelogger> 13.04 LTS < 13.04 LTS Docs
<apachelogger> I'd remove it
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, is 14.04 *LTS* < 14.04 Docs?
<smartboyhw> (With the asterisks)
<smartboyhw> And I thought it's been LTS all year long-.-
<smartboyhw> (I mean, 14.04)
<apachelogger> as I said, only the tech board gets to pick what gets the LTS label
<smartboyhw> Reverted
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1070472] Esperanto did not appear in language menu @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1070472 (by siauderman)
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> every time a bug notification pops up somehwere, I almost fall off my chair
<BluesKaj> how many ppl will miss that ? :)
<smartboyhw> What's Esperanto?
<apachelogger> this has to stop
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: artifical language
<BluesKaj> it's a invented language
<BluesKaj> an
<BluesKaj> 1http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto
<BluesKaj> oops http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto
<davmor2> apachelogger: well that's easy to remedy create bugless software :D
<apachelogger> my software doesn't have bugs, everyone else's does...
<Blizzz> yeah, apache conf is kaputt after upgrade to 13.10
<shadeslayer> anyone testing upgrade paths?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I tested amd64 a few times, no major issues
<shadeslayer> minor issues?
<yofel> I think I saw some configuration issue but I don't really remember what it was. Would have to check my VM once I get home
<apachelogger> if only we had a system to track issues
<apachelogger> -> dinner
<contrast> Are there any plans to restore compatibility between the new appmenu and the appmenu-facing components of KDE?
<Blizzz> if someone is interested: how to get a broken Apache working again in 13.10 after upgrade from 13.04. https://joindiaspora.com/posts/3176171
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1240122] After log in the geometry of the widgets and windows are shown rotated. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1240122 (by Konstantinos Koukos)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ping
<genii> Yay!
<soee> final already ?
<Riddell> candidate images
<Riddell> !testers | candidate images
<ubottu> candidate images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<lordievader> Riddell: Have you taken a look at the updated kubuntu-docs package?
<lordievader> Riddell: Smartboy said I based it on the wrong package, not sure if I got it right this time round.
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  what's up ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: I've had my eye stiched up
<Riddell> lordievader: sorry not able to look at much this week, had my eye stiched up
<lordievader> Riddell: Right, sorry. How are you doing under it?
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  an injury , or facelifr :) ?
<BluesKaj> err facelift
<BluesKaj> brb , gotta switch back to 13.10
<BluesKaj> tried quassel , at first it was fine then it crashed and now it refuses to do anything , can't connect 
<BluesKaj> guess that's why genii decided to compile his version instead of a regular install 
<genii> BluesKaj: Actually the main reason I do that is to make the quassel command aliases substitute something other than an asterisk when null input. Because otherwise what happens is when the person you want to kick or ban leaves just before you hit "Enter", it tries to apply it to everyone in the channel
<genii> ( I actually booted everyone out of #ubuntu like this before )
<lordievader> That is not very nice ;)
<BluesKaj> hehe ..oops :)
<genii> BluesKaj: If you want I can put the quassel binary I just made today up somewhere for you. Then just put it in /usr/local/bin and make a menu item for it
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader
<BluesKaj> genii. I'm compiling as we speak , thanks for the offer though :)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You asked yesterday what was in the package right?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Everything you see here (->) is in the package: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<Riddell> BluesKaj: fixing a long term injury
<Riddell> lordievader: tired!  surgery takes it out of you
<lordievader> Riddell: Get wel soon!
<BluesKaj> Riddell. take care and heal ! :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yes thank you
<ahoneybun> so we have the main stuff on docs.kubuntu.org and the package content on that site?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Supposedly the stuff on docs.kubuntu.org is in the package.
<ahoneybun> so the installation page as well?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: No: http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<Riddell> package was last updated 2013-10-01
<Riddell> so it'll need to be updated to remove the install page
<ahoneybun> Riddell: but that page copies from the wiki so is the page missing/
<ahoneybun> ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What page?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The installation pages?
<ahoneybun> installation
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I commented the link on the main page so it would't show up.
<ahoneybun> oh ok cool 
<ahoneybun> lordievader: so it is not in the package then>
<lordievader> ahoneybun: No. Not in the updated one (it isn't in launchpad yet).
<ahoneybun> ok so is it in the release?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: See https://trello.com/c/WsCP3lWj/51-installation-page-set-for-next-lts
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hope not.
<ahoneybun> I think it was built yesterday
<ahoneybun> didn't see that thanks 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What was build yesterday?
<ahoneybun> the image
<ahoneybun> [queuebot] Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Saucy Final] has been updated (20131014.1)
<ahoneybun> [queuebot] Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Saucy Final] has been updated (20131014.1)
<lordievader> 20:20 -queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Saucy Final] has been updated (20131015)
<ahoneybun> I see so can they make another one ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: About an hour ago it was updated ;)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Why? As I said the updated kubuntu-docs package ain't yet on lp.
<ahoneybun> when it does get updated
<lordievader> ahoneybun: When one of the dev's uploads it ;)
<ahoneybun> awesome :)
<ahoneybun> bbl
<soee> i was disconnected
<soee> soee> where can i grap 64 bit version to test ?
<Quintasan> soee: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<soee> Quintasan, thank you.
<ScottK> ISO testing people.
 * ScottK pokes at shadeslayer.
<Quintasan> downloading
<soee> ScottK, added first testcase
<soee> is there some way to generate hardware profile ?
<soee> ScottK, 4 test finished for 64 bit
<soee> what is OEM setup ?
<Riddell> soee: press F4 at the initial live image boot screen to run it
<ahoneybun> hello Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-16
<ScottK> soee: Great job.  Keep it up.
<ScottK> agateau: Are the installer UI improvements for 13.10 your work?  If so, nice job.
<ScottK> claydoh, shadeslayer, etc: Who's doing release notes?
<ScottK> Need a bit more amd64 testing ...
<agateau> ScottK: thanks! assuming this is really my work :) (iirc, I added wifi support, did some minor adjustments on page width and reworked the big "try" and "install" buttons
<ScottK> agateau: Yes.  The wifi support and the big buttons are the main changes I noticed.
<ScottK> The wifi bit is very smooth.
<agateau> :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer should definitely brag about it for us when he writes release notes.
<agateau> I see what you did here :)
<ScottK> i386 done.
 * ScottK sleeps.
<alvin_> Is the Kubuntu Active project still active? I've recently acquired a computer (Intel i5, no tablet) with touch screen and tried the daily. I saw mainly the KDE bug reported window (full screen). Also, swiping that top bar all the way down on a 23" monitor is a painful experience. Giving a tap somewhere would be nicer.
<valorie> alvin_: I don't think we have anyone to work on that right now
<valorie> lack of time, and equipment 
<alvin> It was worth a try. Kubuntu Active would be nice to put in a living room. I really liked the screenshots, but not the reality. Pity, because I would have liked it on the Nexus 7 too.
<valorie> time changes things, and we haven't given up on Active
<valorie> I want to see it happen too
<alvin> It's ok. I'll wait for my Vivaldi pre-order to arrive (http://makeplaylive.com/) to have KDE and a touch screen. ;-)
<valorie> I've been thinking about that too
<valorie> sooo many obstacles to overcome on the HW side
<valorie> I think Canonical is pretty committed to the ubuntu touch device interface
<valorie> and that should be possible to get working with kub too
<valorie> we'll see
<shadeslayer> valorie: I wouldn't count on it
 * jussi notes the blogpost and sales site are both live. please feel free to purchase yourselves a shirt!
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm doing release notes today
<valorie> shadeslayer: I live in hope
<valorie> no tablet until i can run kde on it
<shadeslayer> as soon as my computer comes back to life ...
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1194501] [ 4.8 Linaro regression] ICE on gcc-4.8 building kde4libs @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194501 (by Scott Kitterman)
<soee> someone might explain me pls what Install (OEM setup) is ?
<soee> the OEM setup
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 Beta 2 released | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<shadeslayer> soee: it's for OEM's to ship Kubuntu on computers
<shadeslayer> then when you boot it the first time users can configure their users
<jussi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview - equivalent to that
<soee> we have such option to run OEM installation ?
<soee> have to check that
<shadeslayer> you have to check the extra flags at boot
<soee> where exactly ?
<shadeslayer> at the very start
<shadeslayer> when you see the syslinux splash screen
<shadeslayer> soee: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1305/info
<shadeslayer> instead of aubergine we have blue/black
<soee> ok got it
<Mamarok> kajongg still held back, any ideas?
<soee> Full name: OEM Configuration (temporary user) and Username: oem - both fields are inactive and impossible to modify when installing ?
<yofel> yep, you set those later after booting
<soee> ok
<Mamarok> nvm, seems there is a git package it tries to install isntead of the already installed 4.11.2, how weird
<Mamarok> why do I even see that package?
<yofel> apt-cache policy kajongg should tell you
<Mamarok> yofel: still weird: http://pastebin.kde.org/pt3nem1uy
<Mamarok> why is that git package in the backports ppa?
<yofel> no, you have a PPA enabled: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/
<Mamarok> that shouldn't cause problems, as normally it should be empty for saucy, no?
<yofel> well, I've been trying to spin daily builds off the stable branches for testing, but I might purge those tomorrow as I didn't get everything finished that's needed for that
<yofel> (mostly the packaging changes)
<shadeslayer> soee: testing OEM?
<Riddell> Rshirzad: you got a customer http://pastebin.kde.org/p1nxgddqm
<Rshirzad> thanks, not spotted this, will look into it.
<soee> shadeslayer, yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how are you?
<soee> shadeslayer, lsb_release -rd
<soee> should return Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> yes
<soee> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tired, hope to be able to do some useful bits this evening
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's the release going?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: good so far
<shadeslayer> all ISO's should be tested within the hour
<shadeslayer> need to write  up release notes then
<shadeslayer> we fixed some l10n bugs and other stuff over the last 2 days
<soee> shadeslayer, OEM setup done
<shadeslayer> cool
<soee> what is Ubuntu OpenStack
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: The welcome to Kubuntu icon is supposed to copied to the target system right?
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1240409 you really got love localized logs
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1240409 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package libkdecore5 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: 正试图覆盖 /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/lnusertemp，它同时被包含于软件包 kdelibs5 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4" [Undecided,New]
<soee> is it possible to clear icons cache (if such exist) ?
<apachelogger> rm ~/.kde/cache-*/icon-cache.kcache
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> wait
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> kdelibs 4.4.2
<apachelogger> dafuq
<apachelogger> 正在卸载 klinkstatus-kde3 ...
<apachelogger> whaaaa
<apachelogger> 4.4.2 was lucid
<apachelogger> and klingstatus-kde3 was also last seen in lucid
<apachelogger> yet apport and the apt log agree that this is a new install done 11 days ago
<jussi> First Shirt sold! COme on people, lets see those orders!
<jdrab> jussi: what shirts? :O
<jdrab> oh topic.. 
<jussi> jdrab: see the topic :) and planet
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, only on the live image
<shadeslayer> aha cool
<BluesKaj> what's the setting in muon that upgrades the OS to the next release
<Riddell> Tariq_: your customer is wondering how to contact you (and doesn't seem to be able to read a web page) http://pastebin.kde.org/
<ScottK> FYI, there will be a respin of all images in the next hour, so we get to redo the ISO tests.
<ScottK> Riddell: That's just an empty pastebin.
<Riddell> bah kde pastebin is losing its usefulness "Your paste triggered our spam filter and has been dropped "
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 release candidate ISO testing in progress - stand by for respin | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<shadeslayer> aw man
<shadeslayer> :(
<soee> am i wrong or there was some integration krunner + google translator ?
<ScottK> soee: Great job yesterday on ISO testing.  Get ready to do it again.
<soee> ScottK, you are lucky im at home today so i can do it again
<ScottK> Excellent.
<jdrab> jussi: done! :D
<jdrab> i hope that polo shirt it will fit or i will migrate to opensuse :P
<soee> ScottK, what was wrong with all those images ?
<jussi> jdrab: :D
<jdrab> ok even if it won't fit i can not migrate, opensuse always breaks in my hands
<jdrab> i don't know why but it does 
<jdrab> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: halp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: l10n is screwed up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dolphin is totally confused http://i.imgur.com/fBmyKjC.png
<smartboyhw> soee, Ubuntu Release Team wants to land some fixes for ubiquity (and I believe we have some bugfixes to landtoo?)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: want to do the release notes?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh, I haven't done the Studio release notes myself-.-
<smartboyhw> (And I have a biology test tmr)
<shadeslayer> lazy
<smartboyhw> (And I have a Liberal Studies and English test the day after tmr)
<shadeslayer> excuses are all I hear
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well, these make good excuses (I'm not going to make release notes ruin my studies)
<BluesKaj> maybe a new nick is in order in that case :)
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, I consider putting studies ahead of computer stuff smart.
<BluesKaj> we won't expect so muxh 
<smartboyhw> (You guys never understand HK's education system)
<BluesKaj> we don't care :)
<smartboyhw> Once you study in here through the whole cycle, you will understand my feeling.
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, sure, I care about myself.
<BluesKaj> yeah, of course , but like shadeslayer says , excuses , excuses
<smartboyhw> (HK people are VERY good at excuses, BTW)
<BluesKaj> just teasing , smartboyhw ..carry on with your studies :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You, of all people, should not complain about exams excuses.
<ScottK> soee: The issue the respun didn't affect our front end, but since the package was updated, we need to respin/retest.  We took advantage of that to fix a lightdm issue on our images that would have had to be a 0 day SRU otherwise.
<ScottK> That's the long answer.  The short answer is nothing.
<ScottK> But we do final release with the images matching what's in the release pocket.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Final1/Kubuntu#preview
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ plz review
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol?
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> env | grep LANG :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pe2dea9b3
<apachelogger> seems legit
<apachelogger> I reckon in the KCM you have engb > german > enus
<apachelogger> oh noe
<apachelogger> engb> enus > german
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just move german out of the list
<apachelogger> last I tried engb > enus in KDE 3 it fell right through enus and also picked up whatever was third
<shadeslayer> lol?
<apachelogger> <- still doesn't know why we need that feature to begin with
 * apachelogger totally has no hair on his head anymore
 * apachelogger hugs the Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: also indeed kde paste is rubbish since update
<apachelogger> it also has scroll-focus-on click, so if you click a line it scrolls so it is the top most line in the window
<apachelogger> most annoying thing in all the world
<apachelogger> bug 1240506
<ubottu> bug 1240506 in k3b (Ubuntu) "System loses /dev/cdrom drive after burning with k3b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240506
<apachelogger> is k3b even still maintained?
<apachelogger> and on that note I have no clue how to triage k3b bugs
<apachelogger> most of them can be in just about any software involved
<shadeslayer> "Cannot reproduce, do not have a cdrom"
<shadeslayer> Mark as invalid -> done
<ScottK> Has anyone experienced KDE Bug 321217 lately?  Seems to me it's ~fixed, so I'm not sure it needs a release note mention.
<ubottu> KDE bug 321217 in colorcorrection "Kwin returns black screen on gl > 1.2" [Grave,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321217
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ would you please decode that chatter in the bug.
<apachelogger> ScottK: should be fixed as per 2dba9dc11341d5746dbcb04c1c689f2fae5f411f  from july 28
<ScottK> I'l take it out then.
<ScottK> Tough to find reported issues for the known problems section.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ScottK> soee: ^^^
<smartboyhw> !testers | please test the latest image
<ubottu> please test the latest image: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<lordievader> On it (the 64bit one).
<soee> ..
 * ScottK will start i386 shortly.
<ScottK> Help welcome.
<soee> downloading 64bit ... again :D
<smartboyhw> soee, can't you use zsync
<smartboyhw> !zsync | soee 
<ubottu> soee: Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<lordievader> Quite usefull, that zsync ^^
<soee> oh nice one :D
<ScottK> Yes.  zsyncing now.
 * ScottK watches the download at ~3,300 kBPS and recalls he started at 110 BPS.
<soee> ok done
 * shadeslayer will test in a bit
<shadeslayer> once I figure out this clusterfuck piece of software
<soee> hmm
<soee> the installer shouldnt suggest polish keyboard layout when Polish language was used  ?
<dmatt> pls, fix the topic with link to new ISO
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 release candidate ISO testing in progress - respin at cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 release candidate ISO testing in progress - new respin at cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<dmatt> thnx
<shadeslayer> okay so this piece of software installs files in usr/local ... any ideas what I should do with them?
<shadeslayer> because I get dh_usrlocal: debian/mintsources/usr/local/bin/software-properties-kde is not a directory
<shadeslayer> and I get what the issue is, just not sure how to fix it
<smartboyhw> <infinity> (Also, don't panic, but we'll need another set of respins on top of the ones currently happening, that ubiquity upload has a regression we're hunting right now)
<smartboyhw> Another set of respins:)
<smartboyhw> (After the current)
<shadeslayer> ...
<ScottK> Maybe not for us.  It may be something we can avoid respinning Kubuntu for, so keep testing.
<soee> ok 2 tests done, the entire disk and non-english live session (check comment here), now i have to go clean my car :) 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: This does give us a small window for additional fixes if needed.  We are going to respin again.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: true
 * shadeslayer is still unsure what to do about his /usr/local files'
<Riddell> rshort, caggers: not the brightest of customers http://pastebin.kde.org/ppxlbaiav
<ScottK> I'm getting new screenshots for the upgrade instructions.
<ScottK> So the instructions say to use kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade, but that's not going to work after release is it?
<Riddell> ScottK: no that needs replaced with "launch muon" or "use systray thing" see the raring instructions for an example
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> also that needs tested which needs a web server set up
<Riddell> put    changelogs.ubuntu.com  212.13.202.11   into /etc/hosts
<Riddell> but the other way round
<ScottK> Someone got a system they can upgrade (I already started)?
<ScottK> If so, please ^^^ and take screenshots like those in steps 1 - 3 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades/Kubuntu.
<palasso> It seems this patch won't be applied to Muon on time for Kubuntu final release :( https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325636
<ubottu> KDE bug 325636 in libqapt "Opening a markings file might give incorrect warning" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<smartboyhw> palasso, well, we can do it as a SRU
<palasso> SRU?
<palasso> stable release updates?
<ScottK> Yes.
<smartboyhw> palasso, yeah
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Do you have a 13.04 system to upgrade to 13.10?
<palasso> Yeah.... I tried to be in time for the ISO image because it could pop up to someone before doing the software updats
<palasso> *updates
<smartboyhw> ScottK, unfortunately, no.
<palasso> This feature is commonly used before doing software updates
<ScottK> apachelogger or shadeslayer: Can you look at ^^^?  It might be possible if it can be landed now.
<palasso> It needs testing first! Don't put it blindly!
<smartboyhw> Eh, I don't want to touch anything that hasn't been committed into upstream branch yet (I'm afraid:P)
<palasso> I have attached files for testing it
<ScottK> palasso: OK, then it should definitely wait.
<palasso> I also emailed Jonathan Thomas to inform him of the bug and that prolly it can easily be fixed by applying the patch I submitted and that in less than 2 days Kubuntu'll get released
<shadeslayer> qqq:q
<shadeslayer> ....
<apachelogger> ScottK: quality: unknown; veto landing :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.
<apachelogger> random queston of the day: does discover actually have distribution upgrade capabilities?
<ScottK> Anyone know where you turn of the new mail notification in kmail now?
<ScottK> afiestas_: Is http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/no_battery.png a solid bug or battery monitor?  Is it one you know about already?
<ScottK> That worked fine in 4.10.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I have to leave now, and I have no internet at home, can you take over >
<shadeslayer> *?
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> I'll be back tomorrow afternoon
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What TZ are you in?
<shadeslayer> CEST
<ScottK> +2?
<shadeslayer> Central European Time Zone (UTC+01:00)
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> it's 6:25 PM here, incase that helps :P
<shadeslayer> alright, cya tomorrow afternoon
<ScottK> If I even hover over p-w-menubar on my desktop install, kwin crashes repeatedly.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1240376] Plymouthd constantly using 5% of CPU time @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1240376 (by LeonMaxx)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK: CEST +2; CET +1
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: also that battery thing could be upower/kernel
<apachelogger> if it were solid/batter plasmoid we'd see more reports
<ScottK> apachelogger: See the background of the screen shot.  It shows upower reporting the batteries correctly.
<ahoneybun> I want to order one as well, just have to see what money I have left after getting paid friday
<apachelogger> I am nervous
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: eh, actually it's not I think... conflicting information I see... it is at 0% but fully-charged
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * ScottK looks again.
<ScottK> apachelogger: So it is.  Thanks for pointing that out.
<ScottK> afiestas_: Nevermind.
<apachelogger> ScottK: solid-hardware details /org/freedesktop/........//battery_BAT0
<apachelogger> what does that say?
<apachelogger> ah, I see.. state is in the plasmoid only used to map to a string of what is going on
<apachelogger> so yeah, upower says it is at 0% which is why the plasmoid is at 0%
<ScottK> Fair enough.
<ScottK> I'll file a kernel bug.
<ScottK> err, upower
 * apachelogger wonders if we'll have major relese breakage again :S
<BluesKaj> are we there yet ? ...  :>)
<apachelogger> sooooooooooo close
<apachelogger> won't be able to sleep tonight :(
<ScottK> Maybe final images building.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: have you seen any dev make a new build of kubuntu-docs?
<ScottK> ahoneybun: No.
<ScottK> !testers | please test the latest image
<ubottu> please test the latest image: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 release candidate ISO testing in progress - even newer new respin at cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<soee> ...
<soee> soee@TachikomDell:~/Pobrane$ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20131016.1/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<soee> failed on url http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20131016.1/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<soee> could not read control file from URL http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20131016.1/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<ScottK> Just give it a few minutes.
<ScottK> We actually get the notification slightly before the images are there.
<ScottK> soee: i386 is there now.  It wasn't before.
<soee> zsyncing 64bit
 * apachelogger gigles at bug 1240376
<ubottu> bug 1240376 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plymouthd constantly using 5% of CPU time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240376
<soee> dont tell me you will again replace images ..
 * ScottK is out for awhile.
<ScottK> soee: Nothing planned like that.
<soee> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111596229357459833377/posts/6YGBAVF4qV7
<soee> someone expirienced this ? Muon works fine for me
<soee> *expe
<valorie> soee: I just asked him on G+ to file a bug on launchpad
<valorie> why does he think mentioning it on g+ is good enough for testing feedback?
<valorie> sheesh
<soee> im not sure if this is bug, i can't reproduce this
<soee> though i did not upgrade to 13.10
<soee> just installed if when it was in beta stage
<soee> also valorie not all users know what launchpad is
<soee> its easier for them to ask ok g+ for example
<soee> but we should comment their post and there mention launchpad so user will know about it
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> well, please expand on my answer if you think that is needful, soee
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
 * valorie is commencing backup on this box
<valorie> and starting the upgrades on my test laptops
<valorie> gosh, my netbook still had the euro-adapter on the plugin
<valorie> it's probably so out-of-date it will take an hour or more just to get ready to start testing
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm going to add you as a manager on the Kubuntu Docs Google+ page
<ahoneybun> as well as you lordievader
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I would remove libreoffice and linux from the releae announcement, nothing very visually interesting in there
<Riddell> I'd add about system cos it's elite
<Riddell> shadeslayer: user manager needs a new screenshot
<Riddell> oh about system is in there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are all those bugs still there?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: about system needs a new screenshot
<Riddell> shadeslayer: link to distrowatch? item for commercial support?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1221750] sal does not reload menu entries @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1221750 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: screenshot?
<soee> ok i did 6/7 tests pls someone do the last one 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: needed for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Final1/Kubuntu
 * Riddell high fives soee 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: convert to html and put on kubuntu.org, make nice banner picture, release! :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: need a new banner for the release?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: also no news of the docs on the highlights
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> ahoneybun: if you write something up in the next couple of hours, I can help/edit/etc.
<valorie> I'm pretty sure Riddell isn't going to be banging anything out one day out of hospital
<valorie> and shadeslayer is home for the night with no internet
<valorie> so if we want something, we're it
<ahoneybun> valorie: I have no problem doing that I'll do it in a min
<ahoneybun> just was worried about permissions lol
<Riddell> ahoneybun: tsk, copy it from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah we'll need a new banner for release
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I guess I have a reason to install gimp now lol
<ahoneybun> valorie and Riddell I copied it but I think I'll added a bit more
<ahoneybun> valorie: ready for editing :)
<valorie> where, ahoneybun?
<valorie> above link?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a594/AaronHoneycutt/kubuntu-1310_zpsd4482bcc.png
<soee> i'v added 2 more iso test for i386
<soee> now im going to bed, see you later
<valorie> hmmm, my backup is failing
<valorie> grrrr
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> http://pastebin.kde.org/pjxnshmiv
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks lovely but middle blue stripe should be a different shade I think, it's too close to the gear circle in the logo
<valorie> I won't upgrade this box until it's backed up
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yea 
<ahoneybun> it is the default wallpaper for 4.10
<Riddell> that's a trick I usually do, cut a bit off the default wallpaper :)
<valorie> I agree though -- the gear disappears
<dmatt> ISO 64 bit, during installation and also in newly installed system, removing cable does not change "connected" icon in tray to"not connected", even though correct disconnected status is shown in tooltip
<dmatt> somebody sees tha same behaviour?
<valorie> on the release notes -- why is the glow for Muon Discover pink?
<valorie> looks bad
<Riddell> valorie: yeah that should be redone too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<valorie> is wireless setup in installer still crashing?
<Riddell> nope
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/AaronHoneycutt/media/kubuntu-1310-3_zps178f0dc3.png.html, http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/AaronHoneycutt/media/kubuntu-1310-2_zps27e7d8ef.png.html
<valorie> Riddell: shall I comment out that bit then?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: second one is the awesomeness for me
<Riddell> valorie: from where?
<ahoneybun> should I get the images for about system and muon discover from beta 2?
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> what 1310-3 Riddell?
<Riddell> valorie: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Final1/Kubuntu is the one for now
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nah http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a594/AaronHoneycutt/kubuntu-1310-2_zps27e7d8ef.png
<Riddell> gets my vote
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Riddell> but shadeslayer is incharge, he's the lead for now so persuade him :)
<valorie> thanks, Riddell
<ahoneybun> he's not here
<valorie> shadeslayer is home for the night with no internet
<Riddell> I hope he'll be back before tomorrow :)
<valorie> ScottK: is nominally in charge, right?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> Riddell: If I remember right this happened for the 13.04 release lol
<Riddell> valorie: ScottK has the final ok for the release team
<valorie> fortune smiles upon us
<valorie> we'll get it all done, and done right
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you look at the page
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Final1/Kubuntu/
<valorie> yes, I just finished with it
<valorie> pink glow is horrible
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm downloading beta2 to get a new image mayeb
<Riddell> ahoneybun: beta is old, download final candidate
<Riddell> and the pink glow is just a silly setting on my laptop not something that's changed
<apachelogger> eh
<valorie> if it was all pink, fine
<apachelogger> what's with the red glow on discover
<apachelogger> oh, that's what ye talking about
<valorie> I'm all for pink unicorns and general fluffiness
<apachelogger> someone plese retake that nsapshot
<apachelogger> the glow is just aggressive
<apachelogger> makes me wanna throw keyboards at shadeslayer
<apachelogger> and we can't have that
<Riddell> only if they're soft rubber keyboards
<ahoneybun> Riddell: but the release is tomorrow how will I get shadeslayer to ok the banner
<apachelogger> you ring him out of bed
<apachelogger> no business sleeping the night before release anyway
<apachelogger> it's better than christmas, that's what it is
<Riddell> ahoneybun: he'll get it tomorrow, it's lovely
 * Riddell snoozes
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: I don't have his number lol
<ahoneybun> valorie: well the moment for our work to shine is almost here
<ahoneybun> well the teams work
<valorie> indeed
<ahoneybun> :)
<valorie> every release is so awesome
<valorie> even more when you can look at something and say to yourself, I helped make that!
<valorie> finally backup is humming, and so are the upgrading test boxes
<ahoneybun> yep that is what makes this release in more so to mett
<ahoneybun> me 
<ahoneybun> that I kickstarted this
 * valorie gives ahoneybun a Gold Star
<valorie> wear it proudly, my man!
<valorie> seriously, thanks so much for starting, and Never Giving Up
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> it will get better
<ahoneybun> for 14.04
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> our docs have never had a bunch of the stuff that we added
<valorie> and esp. the install part I could have used so many times.....
<ahoneybun> that you added
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> well, we all worked on it
<valorie> i wish it was done
<valorie> but oh, well
<valorie> ok, dinner time
<ahoneybun> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-17
<ahoneybun> never going to give you up
<rohan> i see something weird: after resume from suspend ,my computer is frozen for quite a few seconds.. however it seems to accept input, i.e. i can enter my password and hit return to login 
<rohan> is there any way i can debug the issue? 
<ScottK> valorie: Is anyone updating the screen shots like Riddell asked?
<valorie> hmmm, not that I know of
<valorie> however, my test boxes are done updating
<valorie> therefore I should be able to do it
<valorie> I guess I should report my upgrade tests on the test site too, while I'm at it
<ScottK> We have a pass result for all the upgrade cases, so unless you have problems you needed to report, the screen shots are more important.
<razor_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/1240807
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1240807 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Broken relative links in HTML docs" [Undecided,New]
<razor_> ^^^^^ Getting broken relative HTML links in current kubuntu-docs package. 
<razor_> Something broken in conversion there?
<valorie> cool, reporting is a pain, screenshots are easy
<valorie> bleah, I feel like an idiot, but I can't seem to figure out to how to upload my new screenie to the wiki
<valorie> they talk about an "attachment" link but I find no such link anywhere
<valorie> oh good lord, now I find it
<ScottK> Upgrade instructions fixed up.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ScottK> If someone hasn't upgraded yet, should use some raring screenshots for the first part of htat.
<valorie> oh, my god, I'd forgotten how much I hate moin moin, and like KDE's wiki
<valorie> grrr
<ScottK> BTW, I don't seem to have a working password to the web site.
<valorie> geez, finally have uploaded screenshot and lil screenie to the wiki
<valorie> ScottK: this laptop isn't upgraded yet
<valorie> if you think that is important, I can do new screenies for the upgrade page as well, but I have no access to the website
<valorie> I honestly think no one will notice the older wallpaper though
<lordievader> razor_: Are you using your browser to open the docs, im talking about bug 1240807.
<ubottu> bug 1240807 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Broken relative links in HTML docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240807
<lordievader> Good morning btw.
<ScottK> valorie: If you put 212.13.202.11 changelogs.ubuntu.com in /etc/hosts, you can test the automatic upgrade notification (and take screen shots if you want).
<ScottK> Now I must sleep.
<valorie> thanks for all your work, ScottK
<razor_> lordievader: Yep. In browser. As they are HTML I assumed they should work equally well in that compared to KDE help centre, but perhaps not the intended case then?
<lordievader> razor_: Well the way they work, the links refer to the root of the site, on your pc that is /, ofcourse, the khelpcenter modifies this to /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/ I'm starting to wonder if the other docs work this way.
<lordievader> Hmm nevermind, the others seem to be docbook only.
<razor_> Don't know about ubuntu specific docs on that one, but I'm reasonably used to pasting the local path for HTML docs on a lot of software in a browser to view and it works OK.
<razor_> If that is not wished for kubuntu docs then no big deal, as long as expected behaviour is not broken.
<lordievader> razor_: Ok, I see. Would be interesting for 14.04, I'll see if I can get it working by then ;)
<lordievader> razor_: Well as long as it works in the khelpcenter I'd say it is working ;)
<razor_> Fair enough. 
<lordievader> But I do agree it would be nice if it works outside of the khelpcenter too.
<valorie> razor_: we only recently started working on the docs again, so they are not as good as they need to be yet, for sure
<valorie> sorry to hear that they aren't working as expected
<razor_> Yes, I only looked as I noticed they had been recently revamped.
<valorie> the old ones were a bit too moldy to continue to send out 
<valorie> testing the auto-upgrade notification, which involves restarting, so signing out for now
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> valorie: auto-upgrade notification?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the plan du jour?
 * Riddell high fives ScottK for doing the SaucyUpgrades page
<jussi> Riddell: HAI!
<Riddell> anyone doing Install (auto-resize) ?
<Riddell> ScottK: is there still a crash on upgrade in network manager?
 * Riddell browses http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/1ned6x/what_to_expect_for_kubuntu_1310/
<Riddell> I wonder if its worth mentioning in the release notes that we're using X with plans to use Wayland, stop people worrying
<Riddell> shadeslayer: include link to jussi's shop in the release announcement too?
<Riddell> agateau: hmm i think I found a (fairly minor) issue, if the wireless step is skipped due to wired connection then if you click back from partitioning it complains and just goes to partitioning again
<agateau> Riddell: :/
<agateau> Riddell: what does it say?
<Riddell> agateau: it moans about loading modules, presumably because it goes back to the wireless step then straight onto the partitioning step again, it should go back to the previous step
<agateau> Riddell: ok, let's see if I can reproduce it
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hello:)
<Riddell> anything exciting happening today?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes, the release.
 * Riddell high fives valorie for testing upgrade
<smartboyhw> I guess we are soon ready, just waiting for your final test on auto-resize on amd64
<Riddell> just booting that up
<Riddell> cor plasma active does actually start on the kubuntu active image
 * Riddell starts on kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<Riddell> hi vassie, can you feel the excitement in the air?
<vassie> Hello Riddell :) I sure can
<vassie> Been running Saucy for a few weeks now, the minor issues I found have all been fixed :)
<Riddell> awooga
<vassie> My Saturday just became free, so I know what's I'll be up to
<vassie> Laptop and desktop already backed up
<shadeslayer> hola 
<smartboyhw> Hola shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> ssup, everything going good?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, quite:)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you have to swear allegance to juan carlos and hide all your catalan flags?
<Riddell> meh converting the release announce from wiki to html always takes ages, we do too much new stuff!
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * shadeslayer is a proper EU citizen, got my residence card today :D
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, congratulations!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: welcome to the continent :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
 * yofel still needs to get used to shadeslayer being in the same timezone as him
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel> welcome in any case :)
<Riddell> how's this? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<Riddell> ahoneybun: able to do some proofreading? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
 * Riddell updates http://www.kubuntu.org/content/homepage
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I just woke up a few mins ago lol, I'll look at it
<Riddell> hmm this page really could do with some improvement https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Riddell> I'd like to replace that with a simple kubuntu page
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu 9.10 image wow
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> That's terrifying;P
<ahoneybun> brb
<Riddell> I guess that can be fixed when our docs Install page gets done
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> or it can be merged into it
<Riddell> nah, needs rewritten, that document is crap and incomplete
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> how do I get into that admin page?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, you don't have access? (/me has the ACL here if you want)
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: I don't think so
<ahoneybun> ?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, OK, Riddell can you approve me to give ahoneybun ACL?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: morning
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ACL?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah give him the password
<ahoneybun> hey BluesKaj
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> is released ? :P
<Riddell> nope, still waiting on you to proofread the announce :)
<cortexA9> loool
<cortexA9> :P
<smartboyhw> heh heh
<cortexA9> 16.1 = final ?
<cortexA9> :P
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, might be, might not be
<smartboyhw> Any ISO images you find are not guaranteed to be final until announced by the release manager
<smartboyhw> (from #ubuntu-release-party topic)
<cortexA9> ok
<soee> whos release manager ?
<smartboyhw> soee, if we tell anybody then everybody will be ushering him to get it out a.s.a.p, so I don't think it should be told:P
<soee> oh you.. :)
<cortexA9> lol
<smartboyhw> soee, not me
<smartboyhw> Somebody from the Ubuntu Release Team 
<cortexA9> oh it's out :P
<cortexA9> eheh
<cortexA9> need to test it :P
<smartboyhw> Not 'out' officially:)
<cortexA9> :P
<Riddell> it's not out at all, watch the announce list to know when it is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<cortexA9> oh ok sorry
<cortexA9> Riddell: all ok.
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> tested
<cortexA9> smartboyhw: all ok.
<Riddell> google plus is a confusing minefield to me, does that mean I'm getting older?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what?
<smartboyhw> Can't be:P
<Blizzz> Riddell: no, it's constructed that youre getting confused and thus caught there and never find your way out
<jussi> Riddell: yes, it means you are an ancient luddite :P
<Riddell> I wonder what t-series will be called
<Riddell> jussi: uh oh your kubuntu polo shirts have competition! http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/10/byobu-t-shirts-are-here.html
<smartboyhw> lol
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, I noticed that
<Riddell> now I like byobu but it just doesn't inspire enough fandom in me to want to buy a t-shirt
<jussi> btw, I hate windows and its "forced updates when you shutdown" idea. EVIL!
<jussi> Riddell: are you planning to buy a Kubuntu one? 
<Riddell> jussi: no sympathy here but we have this other nice operating system if you have a problem with windows :)
<jussi> Riddell: that other nice operating system doesnt flash my phone
<jussi> unfortunately
<Riddell> yeah we removed hotbabe from the archives
<Riddell> oh other sort of flash
<jussi> hehe
<Riddell> jussi: not sure I need another kubuntu polo shirt, I already have one, but I think we should get a bunch to munich to make sure everyone there gets one
<Riddell> for some sensible definition of everyone
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, have to order now if we need more on time...
<jussi> mind, they go quicker now
<jussi> Riddell: oh, and I had to take down the donations things, as money collection rules are evil here in .fi
<Riddell> which donations thing?
<jussi> thankfully no one had donated yet
<jussi> Riddell: we had the possbility up for people to donate through that shop also. 
<jussi> I will put a link to the kubuntu donations page there
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: ahoneybun: bug 1240951 for SRU
<ubottu> bug 1240951 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Saucy) "installation pages should be removed from kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240951
<ScottK> Riddell: I've upgraded two systems recently.  One over the weekend (it crashed) and one yesterday (it didn't).  So my guess is it happens some of the time.  I doubt we fixed it since the weekend.
<Riddell> ok we'll put it on the release notes
<Riddell> I wonder if we should be worried that valorie hasn't reappeared
<ScottK> It's very early in her TZ.
<Riddell> she e-mailed at 01:54:53 her time, maybe she fell asleep while doing the upgrade
<Riddell> I'll mark upgrades as ready
<ScottK> Yeah.  I'm pretty sure they are.
<Riddell> going out for a wee bit, if the release happens just publish https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10 and change the banner for the one which is commented out at https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/162/edit
<ScottK> Riddell: Got it.
<shadeslayer> ack
<smartboyhw> Hmm, sounds like it's released?
<shadeslayer> I don't see a email
<BluesKaj> not yet , https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: your sources are bad :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it's #ubuntu-release ACKed
<smartboyhw> (By cjwatson:P)
<smartboyhw> Look at #ubuntu-release-party
<shadeslayer> someone forgot to send a email then
<smartboyhw> The announcement is on hold because of the website
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 released | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<ScottK> kubuntu.org updated.
<shadeslayer> awesome
<cortexA9> nice.
<soee> thers no announcement on g+ ?
<smartboyhw> Who controls the Kubuntu G+ accounts?
<ScottK> Wasn't it Darkwing?
<shadeslayer> moi
<shadeslayer> updating
<jjesse> yay do-release-upgrade started :)
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> someone beat me to it
<Riddell> ooh!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes:P (Please update chan topics on #kubuntu and #k-offtopic)
<smartboyhw> Good job everybody on the 13.10 release:)
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> yep thanks for your help everyone
<smartboyhw> Riddell, #kubuntu-offtopic?
<smartboyhw> (There is also a not yet updated topic)
<yofel> -offtopic is not +t btw ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: Someone should send a mail too.  I didn't get to that.  Would you?
<Riddell> ScottK: I sent a wee one to kubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh:P
<ScottK> Great.  Kubuntu-users might appreciate knowing too.
<Riddell> good point
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the about system dialog is missing text in the Processors field
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, known bug, it's something in solid not talking to something in udev
<smartboyhw> Supposed to be SRUed
<shadeslayer> no no in the release announcement screenshot
<shadeslayer> Harald patched out about system to not display the processors when it couldn't find the ifno
<shadeslayer> *info
<Riddell> aah
<smartboyhw> Oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Alex also says that it'd be nice to have another user in the user-manager screenshot
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's a wiki, edit :)
<shadeslayer> it is? I thought it was on https://www-admin.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> oh good point
<Riddell> although the images are on the wiki
<Riddell> attachment on that website is broken
<agateau> Riddell: I can reproduce the Ubiquity bug. I am going to fix it, but if I am not mistaken the fix won't land until 14.04, right?
<cortexA9> Riddell: the bug of the sleep mode is still present in the 13.10 final ?
<cortexA9> i didn't tried
<Riddell> agateau: we can do an SRU and anyone who clicks the "upgrade the installer" option at the start will get it
<Riddell> cortexA9: suspend works well for me
<cortexA9> ok
<agateau> Riddell: there is an "upgrade the installer" option?
<cortexA9> because it freeze Riddell
<cortexA9> when i turn back from sleep mode..
<cortexA9> in the past..
<ScottK> agateau: It happens when you check the apply updates button, IIRC.
<Riddell> agateau: yeah although i guess if you've never seen it that suggests most other people haven't either
<agateau> Riddell: I knew about the update check box, but didn't know it would restart the installer
<agateau> ubiquity never cease to amaze me :)
<lordievader> Good job everyone on Saucy Salamander :D
<lordievader> Glad to see it released ^^
<lordievader> Err, in the release notes "/news/kubuntu-13.10" the link to the Documentation is still in wiki syntax: [[http://docs.kubuntu.org|docs.kubuntu.org]]
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you resize about-system-wee.png so that it shows up properly?
<yofel> shadeslayer: just remove one of the size values if you don't know the aspect ratio
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> "This content has been modified by another user, changes cannot be saved."
<shadeslayer> fffffuuuuu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fixed
<Riddell> lordievader: fixed
<shadeslayer> thx
<lordievader> Riddell: \o/
<yofel> lolwhat, I set up kmail in kvm for an upgrade test. Now kmail in the VM and my real kmail session here don't agree on how many unread mails I have in my inbox - and I'm using IMAP...
<smartboyhw> jussi, pinf
<smartboyhw> *ping
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you know of packages that ship files in /usr/local
<ScottK> Shouldn't be any.
<shadeslayer> okay well, anything that moves files to /usr/local ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ping, you around? I have some awesome ideas for fixing bug 1240807
<ubottu> bug 1240807 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Broken relative links in HTML docs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240807
<jussi> smartboyhw: yes? (quick, IM not here long and contentless pings suck)
<smartboyhw> jussi, go to #ubuntustudio and change topic s/13.04/13.10/
<smartboyhw> :P
<jussi> meh. later. busy
<ScottK> shadeslayer: /usr/local is for local things.  The packaging system shouldn't change it.  There's one exception to this (language specific), but I don't recall what it is.
<shadeslayer> ack
<lordievader> Yayy bug 1240807 can be considered fixed. Riddel can this fix be included with the SRU for the kubuntu-docs package?
<ubottu> bug 1240807 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Broken relative links in HTML docs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240807
<BluesKaj> soee. do you recall the tutorial URL for fixing the optimus gpu driver issues ?
<BluesKaj> soee. nm , I found it
<genii> Someone in #k is pointing out that http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download still only has Raring
<BluesKaj> this one supposedly works , http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<Riddell> genii: hmm good point
<yuriy_> hi everyone!
<yuriy_> congratulations on another release!
<Riddell> thanks yuriy_ :)
<Peace-> hello i did update and upgrade 
<Peace-> but ....
<Peace-> /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-nm_0.9.3.0-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<Peace-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Peace-> error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-nm_0.9.3.0-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Peace->  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/oxygen/64x64/apps/networkmanager.png', which is also in package plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.9.0.9-1ubuntu1
<Peace-> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Peace-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Peace->  /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-nm_0.9.3.0-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<Peace-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Peace-> Riddell: ^
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Peace-: how did you do the upgrade?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: from konsole 
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> Peace-: and you were running saucy before?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: yep
<Peace-> let me check if i did upgrade
<Peace-> or dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> I can think of a reason why this would happen
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i did upgrade
<Peace-> shadeslayer: anyway it seems i have fixed i mean i removed plasma-widget and install reinstalled plasma-nm
<shadeslayer> yep that's one way
<Peace-> i have just reported that issue
<shadeslayer> But I think apachelogger forgot to Break/Replace plasna-widget-networkmanager 
<Peace-> maybe it's because i have installed the beta that had old plasma network thing 
<shadeslayer> yep
<Peace-> ok :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: halp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my dolphin speaketh German
<Peace-> i go thank you shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> I dropped the silly setlocale.sh from ~/.kde/env
<shadeslayer> and it still speaketh German
<shadeslayer> maybe it's trying to teach me something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p4f0a62b7
<Riddell> how's this? kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Riddell> do we still want to link to wubi on kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download ?
<BluesKaj> wubi is more support trouble than it's worth ,,wish ubuntu would dump it altogether for all OS versions
<Riddell> what problems does it cause?
<shadeslayer> is wubi even supported?
<shadeslayer> IIRC it wasn't
<Riddell> only for 12.04LTS
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Don't put it then
<BluesKaj> ppl think they actully hav an independent OS , rather than one that runs from a file in windows which cause internet connect problems , audio setup problems etc etc
<Riddell> ok removed
<Riddell> wow this page is worse than the burning image one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Riddell> if I was starting out that would put me right off
<Riddell> ahoneybun: fancy adding that to your docs todo list? ↑
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not online on release day
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so you can avoid all the bugs that are caused because of you ? :D
<apachelogger> I did not touch plasma-nm until like 2 weeks ago when I started patching it
<apachelogger> did not ever touch it's packaging
<apachelogger> but yeah, the idea is that I do not have to deal with bugs :P
<Blizzz> yeah! with 13.10 i can do rectangular screenshots again without dying X :)
<lordievader> Riddell: How is it going with the updated docs package (the one without the installation pages)? I read this will be a SRU? If so I have a fix which would be nice if it was included.
<Riddell> lordievader: yes there's an SRU for that
<Riddell> bug 1240951
<ubottu> bug 1240951 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Saucy) "installation pages should be removed from kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240951
<lordievader> Riddell: True, but I have a fix for bug 1240807
<ubottu> bug 1240807 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Broken relative links in HTML docs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240807
<Riddell> lordievader: groovy, throw it in
<lordievader> Riddell: Ehh, where exactly? The way I made the package last time?
<Riddell> lordievader: give me a patch for the tokhelp.py script
<lordievader> Riddell: Actually, it is an added javascript and a modified header/footer.
<Riddell> lordievader: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-docs_13.10ubuntu2.1.tar.gz
<Riddell> that's what I uploaded for SRU
<Riddell> make your changes to that and I'll upload again
<lordievader> Riddell: Simply extract, change, and compress?
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah
<lordievader> Riddell: Here you go: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/kubuntu-docs/kubuntu-docs_13.10ubuntu2.1.tar.gz
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: broken link on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10 for kubuntu docs
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> it's fixed
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<Riddell> lordievader: gosh javascript?
<Riddell> lordievader: can't it be done by changing the files in tokhelp.py ?
<lordievader> Riddell: I don't think so. Khelpcenter and a browser use different root-dirs. Actually I haven't tested how khelpcenter does absolute paths, but I won't be surprised if it prepends "/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en"...
<Riddell> lordievader: but why does a browser have anything to do with it?
<Riddell> this package is for files to be read by Khelpcenter only
<lordievader> Riddell: Someone came by this morning who did open them with a browser, so I thought why not.
<Riddell> um, why did they open them in a browser?
<lordievader> Good question.
<razor_> ^^ didn't know they were accessible via the help centre.
<razor_> long time since I had looked at them
<Riddell> that would actually be quite hard to do, you'd need to find the path it's installed to
<lordievader> Riddell: Isn't /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en default for Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Riddell: No wubi please.
<razor_> Not really hard to find where files are installed with some basic package management knowledge.
<razor_> I'm used to using some older scientific/physics software as well where the made the documentation a pain to access
<razor_> Modern linux is ironically too easy sometimes.
<lordievader> In the case of them not being in the same standard dir, "document.URL" will tell you the requested url. From there you can extract what the dir is, I'd say.
<Mamarok> Congratulations everyone :)
<lordievader> Mamarok: You too :)
<Mamarok> thanks, but I didn't do much
<lordievader> No reason not to enjoy this release ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: The lack of visual feedback when Muon update manager is updating the package list is really disturbing.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the page has been removed for now that was in the kubuntu-docs package I believe
<ScottK> valorie: Don't forget to remove that entry from /etc/hosts now.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I know the page for membership but its a bit odd of a page
<ScottK> ?
<ahoneybun> I can't understand how to apply
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> valorie: Can you help with ^^^?  I'm trying to catch up on $work right now after taking off more time than I planned yesterday and today for the release.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I want membership
<Riddell> ahoneybun: make a wiki page saying who you are, what you do for kubuntu and what you'll do in the future
<Riddell> then organise a meeting of kubuntu council with doodle
<Riddell> then we'll grill you and see if you're one of us
<ahoneybun> grill me lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AaronHoneycutt
<apachelogger> mhh, release out... flameware on golem.de about dolphin vs. nautilus... apachelogger facepalms
<Riddell> "Technicial Wring class " typo?
 * apachelogger wrings some technology
<ahoneybun> maybe 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm updating it a bit now
<valorie> here, trying to read up
<valorie> had a busy morning offline
<apachelogger> valorie: morning was three quaters of a day ago :P
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: making the doodle now
<valorie> 'twas, true
<valorie> but my teeth are all nice and shiny-clean
<valorie> etc.
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should bring proper release notes back
<valorie> timing couldn't be helped
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ScottK valorie http://doodle.com/kg5ybsf3epbrvr9c
<Riddell> apachelogger: did anyone read them?
<ahoneybun> also sent it to the mailing list
<Riddell> ahoneybun: send it to the e-mail list
 * Riddell snoozes
<apachelogger> nite
<ahoneybun> nite
<valorie> sweet dreams, Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have read one german post that found it a bit sad that we don't provide a more comprehensive list of what changed
<valorie> congratulations on an awesome release!
<ahoneybun> yea!
<apachelogger> Riddell: though I also didn't find the previous notes very useful and terrible to read to begin with
<valorie> ahoneybun: done
<ahoneybun> valorie: did the doodle I see
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1235633 also reports the upower issue so I reckon it's a bit more wide spread
<ubottu> bug 1240673 in upower (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1235633 Reports 0% charged for fully charged batteries" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240673
<apachelogger> ScottK: also I find it suspicious that the oldest report seems to have been not 2 weeks ago
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, btw, that is the plan for muon are we going to land a final via SRU or what?
<valorie> pffff, i'm setting up my torrents, and now I get connection refused
<valorie> lubuntu sure does have lotsa choices
<ScottK> apachelogger: The short release notes are just due to shadeslayer being lazy.
<apachelogger> in other news: earth apparently is not flat
<apachelogger> a feature overview is nice, but IMO a bit limited WRT what actually changed and how that affects an educated user etc.
<ScottK> He did ask for comments.  I improved it some.
<apachelogger> maybe it's me, but there is something seriously wrong with the updater experience
<ScottK> It's not just you.
<apachelogger> got a notification for updates, opened, updater came up said there are no updates, notification and trayicon went away now I don't know what to do
<apachelogger> and really, what happend with JT?
<ScottK> $dayjob, I think.
<apachelogger> I was rather under the impression that he dayjobbed at blue systems
<apachelogger> or maybe I am imagining things now
<apachelogger> in any case I am way too sober for release day
<valorie> for me the updater looked pretty much as it has always looked
<apachelogger> it's bugged
<apachelogger> oh that machine is a bit old
<ScottK> The absolute lack of feedback when you ask to check for updates is awful.
<apachelogger> now it crashed
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> to be perfectly honest I believe that stuff should be in discover
<apachelogger> muon-notifier/release-checker has serious problems
<apachelogger> 4 forks running
<apachelogger> and apparently all 4 of them do the same thing
<apachelogger> and they are started whenever you start muonanything so whenever something muon starts your system performance goes on vacation and the intartubes get all cogged up
<apachelogger> time.sleep
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> who wrote that
<apachelogger> :@
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} and sweet dreams, apachelogger
<apachelogger> valorie: are you going to bed? because I was pasting actual code :P
<apachelogger> can someone else please open ksysguard and filter for muon ... then start muon-discover and see if 4 python3 applications show up in ksysguard
<valorie> lolol
<valorie> no, not sleeping the in the middle of the sunny afternoon, no
<apachelogger> afternoon was half a day ago :P
<valorie> yes, that's exactly what happens here
<valorie> 3 pythorns
<apachelogger> buuug
<valorie> oh, now they're gone
<apachelogger> yeah they basically just check if a new distro release is preset
<valorie> lots of kio_http though
<valorie> 8 of them
<ScottK> apachelogger: I just filed KDE bug 326169.
<ubottu> KDE bug 326169 in updater "No feedback provided when checking for updates" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326169
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, dunno what those are yet, may be changelog queries though
<apachelogger> anyway, there should be one pyth0rn
<valorie> now there is none
<apachelogger> so that's a buggy bug
<apachelogger> and there should not be a pyth0rn right after startup
<apachelogger> although I'd argue that there should be none until the user enters an updaete context (i.e. starts muon-updater OR goes to the muon-discover installed-software-tab)
<apachelogger> something is wrong with apt-xapian as well
<apachelogger> it appears to be lingering for a while now
<apachelogger> we really need more python software in kubuntu
<apachelogger> it's so incredibly reliable
<valorie> plus, it would make you happier
<apachelogger> yes, a lot
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think I'm done for now: KDE Bug 326169, KDE Bug 326171, KDE Bug 326174
<ubottu> KDE bug 326169 in updater "No feedback provided when checking for updates" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326169
<ubottu> KDE bug 326171 in updater "Update checks unreliable" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326171
<ubottu> KDE bug 326174 in updater "Package update installation U/I unreliable" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326174
<ScottK> I don't think the updater's problems have anything to do with what it's implemented in.
<apachelogger> teh updater is not implemented in python
<apachelogger> apt-xapian is
<apachelogger> that being said, updater does not simply hang :P
<ScottK> Right.  apt-xapian could stand being burned to the ground and re-implemented from scratch.
<valorie> dinner; bbl
<apachelogger> yeah, I dunno apt-xapian-update is definitely stuck on something
 * apachelogger cries
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-18
<apachelogger> ScottK: kde bug 326170, kde bug 326172, kde bug 326173, kde bug 326175
<ubottu> KDE bug 326170 in muon "releasechecker forked more than once" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326170
<ubottu> KDE bug 326172 in muon "releasechecker uses busy wait" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326172
<ubottu> KDE bug 326173 in notifier "statusnotifier disappears too soon" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326173
<ubottu> KDE bug 326175 in misc "releasechecker should be called WAY less" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326175
<apachelogger> oh actually I think I know why discover is not used for update management
<apachelogger> it probably has no support for release updates :P
<apachelogger> of course now is a bad time to check because there is no dev series ^^
<valorie> gosh, ubuntu is still refusing connections on the torrents page
<valorie> picky picky picky
<ScottK> apachelogger: But wait.  There's more:  KDE Bug 326176, KDE Bug 326177, KDE Bug 326178
<ubottu> KDE bug 326176 in updater "After checking updates, display is not updated to show package availability of revised last checked time" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326176
<ubottu> KDE bug 326177 in updater "U/I to update sources missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326177
<ubottu> KDE bug 326178 in discover "No feedback provided when retrieving updated sources after sources change" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326178
<ahoneybun> howdy
<Jekyll> any idea about https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306344 ? 
<ubottu> KDE bug 306344 in installer "KNSBackend crash when switching views in MSC" [Crash,Reopened]
<valorie> Jekyll: jontheechidna hasn't been around much in IRC recently
<valorie> I assume he'll respond on the bug
<seaLne> ScottK: when you were getting those problems with muon did you check if there was a lock file in place, can't remember the location but the generic one that also stops apt-get. That turned out to be why muon wasn't appearing to do anything for me, apart from making the system tray icon appear
<ScottK> seaLne: There are times where it is, in fact updating, so it's not locked.
<seaLne> ok, just thought i'd say incase it was related. mine most likely just got upset at some point
 * valorie shares the Hennessey around the channel
<valorie> buntu torrent server still refusing connections
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1240951 for sru review
<ubottu> bug 1240951 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Saucy) "installation pages should be removed from kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240951
<apachelogger> ScottK: you make it look as if the updater was entirely broken :P
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> there's a new plasma-nm, do we do an SRU which might fix our crash on upgrade or not bother since it's faffy to upgrade back to the old kded and plasmoid names
<Riddell> bug 1231360
<ubottu> bug 1231360 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "crash on upgrade from networkmanagement to plasma-nm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231360
<Riddell> hmm muon upgrader says my system is up to date when I know there's new stuff that could be installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: we went on abug reprot spree on updater yesterday
<apachelogger> there's quite some issues
<apachelogger> and as for plasma-nm, I'd look into how reliably we can roll users to the new names
<apachelogger> if there is a tiny chance it can go wrong I'd use a different approach
<apachelogger> Riddell: what I have been thinking about... if the plasma-nm people planon doing another release before the end of the year we may want to SRU that as well, so to enable that I'd pick the new plasma-nm and patch it the other way around (i.e. lower version and patch names of kded/applet to match what we have)
<apachelogger> s/planon/planing on/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "Riddell: what I have been thinking about... if the plasma-nm people planing on doing another release before the end of the year we may want to SRU that as well, so to enable that I'd pick the new plasma-nm and patch it the other way around (i.e. lower version and patch names of kded/applet to match what we have)"
<Riddell> apachelogger: why would we want to patch names to what we currently have?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: Quintasan: did either of you look at the telepathy PPA? david queries it a while ago and I don't know if anyone got back to him
<Riddell> !newversion calligra 2.7.4
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.7.4
<Riddell> ...
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241536
<Riddell> yay :)
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun is applying for Kubuntu membership, nice
<Riddell> awooga
<smartboyhw> He will probably get a cleaner vote than mine:P
<Riddell> I think we were all happy to have you as a member
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't know why, but everytime I apply for such membership/developer stuff it doesn't go as good as I wished (LOL)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well we're very glad to have you!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know, just hoping that ahoneybun gets the application very good;P
<agateau> Riddell: I have a fix for the "back-button-of-death" bug in Ubiquity. Have you filed a bug on LP?
<Riddell> agateau: oh cool, yeah hang on
<Riddell> bug 1240859
<ubottu> bug 1240859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "if wireless step is skipped impossible to go back a step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240859
<Riddell> agateau: ↑
<agateau> Riddell: ok, thanks
<agateau> the bug was not related to wireless, it just happens that (I guess) wireless is the first time we have a skippable page in the kde ui
<Riddell> yeah
<agateau> my fix is similar to a fix done in 2007(!) on the GTK frontend
<Riddell> back in the day
<agateau> https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-going-back/+merge/191806
<jalcine> BBoD; sounds like a band
<Riddell> agateau: looks simple enough, I'll upload it, thanks
<agateau> Riddell: great
<smartboyhw> Riddell, BTW is ahoneycutt's vote in UTC or own timezone when viewed in Doodle?
<smartboyhw> I'm not a KC member, but really would like to support him
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I assumed it was UTC
<Riddell> but you'd need to ask him
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure
<ScottK> apachelogger: re the updater - I'm sure it's OK if you wait for it to d it's automatice check for new packages and let you know, however if you try to manually check for udpates, yeah, it's pretty broken.  Certainly a substantial regression from what was there before.
<smartboyhw> Trusty Tahr -- The new T codename http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 released | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ | T cycle codename is Trusty Tahr, see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 released | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ | T cycle codename is Trusty Tahr, see http://goo.gl/sf3YXa
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: apachelogger http://i.imgur.com/WMWd7Bm.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ooh!
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: could do with a vertical spacer at the bottom though :)
<shadeslayer_> heh yeah
<ScottK> Riddell: The kubuntu-doc package itself looks fine, but the bug needs the usual SRU stuff added to it.
<Riddell> ScottK: test case added
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/1eMWf19.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: lovely :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<jefferai> Hi Kubuntu people. I have a question that I think one of you packagers might know the answer to.
<jefferai> The question is this: when statically linking, how do CFLAGS of different static libraries affect each other?
<jefferai> for instance, if one libary is built with -O2 and your executable is built with -O3, is this an issue?
<jefferai> I imagine it isn't because static linking still has those libraries as distinct entities so CFLAGS don't really bug each other
<jefferai> but I'm not sure and figure someone else might know better
<jefferai> (I'm also interested in whether these days you still get a noticeable boost from static linking. Reading around suggests that yes, you do, but that it depends on how many shared library calls you're making)
<shadeslayer_> I don't think it makes a difference, but I have very little experience with static linking
<Riddell> jefferai: we don't use static libraries so I guess there's not much experience here
<jefferai> Riddell: Sure. But packagers tend to know more about the linking process than I do in general  :-)
<Riddell> jefferai: I suspect that dynamic loading still takes a long time but haven't tested
<jefferai> dynamic loading isn't a huge concern for me; if it takes a few extra seconds to load and will run for 6 months I don't really care
<jefferai> I saw an IBM article which said that the extra translation causes a performance degredation when calling shared library routines; at the same time dynamic linking, because it shares copies in memory, reduces the risk of expensive page faults
<jefferai> but no indication which one is likely to trump the other :-)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: can you fire up a python3 shell
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: and run these 3 lines http://pastebin.kde.org/puushiub2
<shadeslayer_> and then pastebin the result
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: http://pastebin.kde.org/p64gcqqpd
<shadeslayer_> oh
<Riddell> but I have a nice thinkpad without evil hardware in it
<genii> They've certainly gone downhill since IBM stopped making them.
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<shadeslayer_> anyway
<shadeslayer_> anyone with evil hardware
<shadeslayer_> with evil proprietary drivers installed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer_, not here, I ran it and same result (and please, no evil proprietary drivers>_>
<genii> shadeslayer_: I'm using nvidia
<shadeslayer_> genii: could you run these 3 lines http://pastebin.kde.org/puushiub2
<genii> shadeslayer_: OK, hang on a bit
<genii> shadeslayer_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6257975/
<shadeslayer_> o_O
<smartboyhw> genii, use usr/bin/python3 instead?
<shadeslayer_> do you have python3-apt
<shadeslayer_> smartboyhw: no that's fine, I have python3.3
<shadeslayer_> and it works
<shadeslayer_> I think he's missing python3-apt : ImportError: No module named apt_pkg
<genii> shadeslayer_: apt-cache policy python3-apt:      Installed: 0.8.9.1ubuntu1
<shadeslayer_> huh
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: I have evil hardware, but not with me.  I can do it tonight or tomorrow if no one else does.
<shadeslayer_> ack
<genii> Same exact error if I use the /usr/bin/python3.2    ( there is also just python3 there, should i try that? )
<shadeslayer_> IIRC python3 is just a symlink
<debfx> shadeslayer_: http://pastebin.kde.org/parc7eaok
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted into proposed.
<shadeslayer_> ok so not limited to my machine then
<shadeslayer_> Ubuntu Drivers should return a 'selected' key for the currently selected driver
<shadeslayer_> except that it does not 
<debfx> also not very efficient, taking nearly 48s
<shadeslayer_> well, can be improved, those 2 commands recreate the cache
<BluesKaj> dkms status will show the graphics driver in use
<BluesKaj> if it's the non default
<shadeslayer_> BluesKaj: Ideally UbuntuDrivers would provide the information
<shadeslayer_> I've emailed Albert about it
<genii> Ah, I didn't notice that python3 links to python3.3 . When I use that instead, it just churns for a bit with no output whatsoever and returns to command prompt after about 30 seconds
<shadeslayer_> wow, really? works with python3.3?
<shadeslayer_> and doesn't with 3.2
<genii> shadeslayer_: Correct, yes
<debfx> python3.2 isn't in the archive anymore since raring so it's not surprising that it's broken
<genii> shadeslayer_: Here, the python3.2 links to python3.2mu  if it makes any difference
<shadeslayer_> debfx: this is also fun http://pastebin.kde.org/pridgdsbp
<ScottK> shadeslayer_ and genii: Makes complete sense because Python extensions are only built for supported python vresions.
<ScottK> It's no surprise at all that python3-apt doesn't support it.
<ScottK> This is a feature, not a bug.
<afiestas> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> afiestas: pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: it also failed with auto detected updates... alas I got a notification but muon-updater then said there are no updates until I did a manual check
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fun.  Perhaps I was being too kind in my bug reports.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I am not too happy about the premature inclusion of pre-release muon for the sake of getting discover
<shadeslayer_> wohoo
<shadeslayer_> http://i.imgur.com/eWmniKq.png
<genii> Hm. Jockey reports that no proprietary drivers are in use on this sytem, however, lsmod begs to differ.
<shadeslayer_> want to try my app ? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I think you neesd someone with UI knowledge to make that more pleasing to the eye :P
<genii> shadeslayer_: Do i need to be running drivers from stock repos for this stuff to work properly? Because I'm actually running xorg-edgers for my nvidia
<shadeslayer_> genii: no
<ScottK> genii: Jockey has suffered from some bit rot since only Kubuntu is still using it.  I fixed it to support install for saucy release, but other problems don't particularly surprise me.
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: so, not you? :D
<apachelogger> I am better at writing perl than I am at making UIs not suck donkey balls
<genii> shadeslayer_: I'll give whatever you got a go and report back if you like
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I do think we have widgets for that though
<apachelogger> based of qframe
<apachelogger> would at least provide continuity
<shadeslayer_> genii: lp:~rohangarg/+junk/driver-manager-kde 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: and I think the window size is off :P
<shadeslayer_> genii: you'll need to edit driver-manager-kde.py to fix the path
<shadeslayer_> for the designer file
<genii> shadeslayer_: OK
<shadeslayer_> the buttons don't work ofcourse ^_^
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> how can the buttons not work?
<shadeslayer_> by not doing anything 
<apachelogger> that's two connects
<apachelogger> in fact you can even connect it to the qdialog via designer
<shadeslayer_> heh
<genii> shadeslayer_: Doesn't like me trying to get into the +junk directory
<apachelogger> it's da first thing I do when I put a button somewhere :P
<shadeslayer_> I need to look at muon api first :)
<apachelogger> the shining is a very weird movie
<shadeslayer_> hmm not sure how to make this integrated into muon
<apachelogger> drop it
<apachelogger> rewrite in c++
<apachelogger> actually I do strongly believe that what you need to do is python bind libmuon/libqapt
<shadeslayer_> I have no idea what python bind libmuon/libqapt is
<apachelogger> generate a python binding module for the libraries
<apachelogger> a la pykde
<shadeslayer_> bah
<apachelogger> otherwise you cannot access muon
<apachelogger> and as I said the other way is to write in c++ and then use cpython to access the python bits inside the c++ code (which is more of a pain than getting bindings generated)
<apachelogger> ... at least cpython was rather painful last I looked at it which was a while ago but I doubt anyone wrote a more usable API yet :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: http://pythonqt.sourceforge.net/
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> fun
<ScottK> It's already packaged, FYI.
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> lets rewrite this in C++!
<apachelogger> question is which way is the better
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: well, we get Muon integration the other way around
<apachelogger> because IMO python bindings may be useful in the long run
<apachelogger> so I'd talk with JT about this
<apachelogger> see what he thinks
<ScottK> Getting a standalone move from jockey to ubuntu-drivers would be a big win.  So don't stop while youre getting the integration sorted.
<shadeslayer_> well, all I need to sort out is the installation part
<shadeslayer_> and I'll have a basic prototype which works
<shadeslayer_> I suppose I could just use the apt bindings for now
<shadeslayer_> and show a dialog
<genii> Ah, nvm, was code.launchpad.net :) , I'm there now
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> wth
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: could you have a look at lp:~rohangarg/+junk/driver-manager-kde 
<shadeslayer_> and tell me why the hell is it not running?
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> ohhh
<shadeslayer_> nvm nvm
<claydoh> are daily builds for packages in kubuntu updates ppa the norm now?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/VsAcSHu.png
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ^^
 * ScottK waves to claydoh.
<ScottK> (no idea about your question)
<shadeslayer_> claydoh: might want to ask yofel
<claydoh> hi shadeslayer_ and ScottK, A forum user was wondering about all the daily packages he has been getting since upgrading to saucy, he has the updates ppa enabled
<claydoh> the "git" in the versioning is the concern I guess :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: claydoh how do you guys like http://i.imgur.com/VsAcSHu.png
<claydoh> shadeslayer_:  nice
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Looks nice.  I think it'll be much better than the current Jocky U/I.
<ScottK> Jockey ...
<shadeslayer_> :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: What's the maximum height your U/I will need?  Please keep it un 550 pixels.
<ScottK> s//un/under/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "unshadeslayer_: What's the maximum height your U/I will need?  Please keep it un 550 pixels."
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: me and afiestas just discussed some issues about width
<ScottK> No, I didn't.
<shadeslayer_> and height
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer_> for eg. the Device text might get too wide
<shadeslayer_> or we might have a bazillion drivers needed
<shadeslayer_> ( The most proprietary laptop in the world )
<ScottK> We should support a 576 x 800 netbook and with a 24 px panel, that leaves ~500.
<shadeslayer_> ack
<shadeslayer_> I'll fix that tomorrow
<shadeslayer_> need to head back home now
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: I'd also ask Pitt and tseliot for thoughts on U/I.
<ScottK> err pitti
<ahoneybun> hey
<soee> hi guys
<ScottK> soee: Great job on all the ISO testing.  Thanks.
<soee> best distro deserved that :]
<ahoneybun> ScottK: can you vote on the doodle for my membership meeting>
<ahoneybun> ?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1241859] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: lectura insuficiente en buff... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241859 (by Lucas Germán Burgos)
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> it seems that the installation page was inclued
<ahoneybun> included
<valorie> :(
<valorie> damn it, I asked over and over for that to be removed
<valorie> grrrr
<valorie> for two weeks
<ahoneybun>  I talked to lordievader about it he did remove it from the package just someone needed to upload it or build it 
<ahoneybun> something like that
<valorie> I guess people who have already installed won't bother to look at the install section
<valorie> but still, it looks BAD
<valorie> there are notes in there, and it just plain isn't finishe
<valorie> d
<ahoneybun> anyway we got the docs on there
<valorie> fine for a wiki
<apachelogger> filing bugs helps with getting issues resolved :P
<valorie> nothing else
<valorie> afaik, a bug was filed
<apachelogger> only seen one from JR filed on release day or something like that
<valorie> I was asked, and I gave an answer
<apachelogger> anyway
<valorie> had I been asked to file a bug, I would have done so
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> too late now
<apachelogger> since you need to look into l10n ... I guess it would be worthwhile to also work out a way to get certain pages not exported
<valorie> next time we'll have it done
<apachelogger> and ultimately not by having a manual balcklist in whatever creates the package export
<apachelogger> e.g. a special category or something (kinda depends on the wiki sofwtare I guess ^^)
<ahoneybun> I think we need to clear that lp for the package as those bugs are all old
<valorie> well, ultimately we want to ship only the mini-doc package, in docbook
<apachelogger> docbook?
<apachelogger> wut?
<apachelogger> huh? :P
<valorie> the wiki -> website is fine, for the website
<ahoneybun> valorie: lordievader is moving a test page to MediaWiki
<valorie> yes, good old xml
<ahoneybun> to see how the export works there
<apachelogger> valorie: so what's on the CD?
<valorie> apachelogger: afaik, the website
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, lordievader: talk to upstream first
<apachelogger> valorie: so what's docbook used for then? I am confused :/
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: they use MediaWiki 
<valorie> apachelogger: it will not work for us to use the KDE infra for our wiki
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: I mean if they ever looked into export etc.
<valorie> we either use the Ubuntu wiki, or our own install of mediawiki
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: true
<valorie> sure, they export all the time
<apachelogger> valorie: yes
<apachelogger> valorie: I did not say we should use their infrasturcutre, I said we shoudl talk to them
<valorie> that's how the Amarok Handbook is made
<apachelogger> because doing research our friends at KDE did already is kind of a waste of time :P
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I agree
<ahoneybun> I'm just looking for what gives us the best docs
<valorie> and I've talked to them
<ahoneybun> and does not waste time like apachelogger said 
<valorie> of course
<valorie> we're raking over ground we covered while starting this up
<ahoneybun> Yea we talked about MediaWiki before
<valorie> the problem I have with installing our own wiki is 1. upkeep and 2. abandoning the great Ubuntu wiki stuff
<valorie> but damn, moinmoin sucks
<ahoneybun> valorie: agreed in areas
<valorie> there is no perfect answer
<valorie> we just have to choose a path and move ahead
<ahoneybun> valorie: amarok uses mediawiki right?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> and they use docbook.
<valorie> we don't use our own wiki any more because upkeep is hell
<valorie> right
<valorie> that script is available to us
<apachelogger> claydoh: oh, btw, saucy subforums on kf.net could need fiddling with, there's still only pre-release apparently
<valorie> the translation tools are available to us
<valorie> etc.
<ahoneybun> what about making a odf, a text file
<valorie> that is also possible
<valorie> when enabled
<ahoneybun> I like that idea Mint does that I believe
<valorie> so that it can be easily read on devices
<apachelogger> I think html is more accessible on devices than odf
<valorie> I have an old copy of the handbook on my kindle
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> yea we could have both
<valorie> well, you can do all kinds of output
<ahoneybun> I mean it is for the mini docs
<apachelogger> what are mini docs?
<ahoneybun> only do this for the mini docs the main will be the site
<valorie> apachelogger: we want to have a small subset of the docs which are well translated
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: basic starter things
<valorie> the parts that rarely change
<apachelogger> shouldn't that be all the docs?
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: too much for a small team
<apachelogger> i.e. everythign else ought to be covered by help.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> so IMO docs.kubuntu == what we ship in the package and what is well translated; help.ubuntu all the other rubbish (like how do I set up an openconnect vpn or whatnot)
<valorie> apachelogger: would be great to get them all translated, but where are the people to do that?
<apachelogger> valorie: ubuntu l10n team, who you probably also should talk to
<valorie> that is a good idea, yes
<apachelogger> at least german kubuntu stuff is being translated ;)
<apachelogger> and polish
<valorie> but I believe they also work from the docbook
<apachelogger> though the polish one has 3 untranslated strings in ubiquity (what a shame :()
<ahoneybun> valorie: maybe work on the mini docs mostly and then try to expand with the help of the l10n team>
<apachelogger> valorie: not entirely... it's a paragraph export from docbook to launchpad, so you have docbook markup and each paragraph as one translation unit
<apachelogger> so I guess you should poke them about what they think about translating inside a wiki, if that would work for them, concerns etc.
<valorie> translating inside a wiki sounds like a nightmare
<valorie> outside of the tools for mediawiki
<apachelogger> actually launchpad sounds worse
<valorie> moinmoin is already a nightmare.....
<ahoneybun> valorie: even more in moinmoin lol
<apachelogger> valorie: moinmoin is a nightmare no matter waht
<valorie> some how ahoneybun manages to make it behave
<apachelogger> it's just not a good wiki IMO
<apachelogger> but that's another story
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> horrible
<apachelogger> valorie: point is...if they think translating inside a wiki given appropriate tooling is something they see themselfs doing and enjoying then that should be the added to the equation
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: thanks for the help
<apachelogger> if they are indifferent it doesn't matter, and if they absolutely want launchpad then having sane docbook export must be a selection criteria for the wiki
<ahoneybun> valorie: off-topic seems that the 25 of this month is a good meeting time
<valorie> apachelogger: thank you for that
<valorie> ahoneybun: works for me
<ahoneybun> 24
<ahoneybun> I'm just waiting to see if anymore council vote in
<apachelogger> ohoh
<apachelogger> ScottK: seems muon is still crashing despite last minute fixery -.-
<ahoneybun> valorie: looks like we need to talk to more people
<valorie> you don't need the council for membership, I think?
<valorie> just other kub. members
<valorie> I could be wrong
<apachelogger> ScottK: I really do question the entire pre-release testing process by now
<ahoneybun> valorie: I need a meeting at the least
<valorie> of course
<valorie> work on your page!
<ahoneybun> I did a but
<ahoneybun> bit
<ahoneybun> just don't know when I should close the poll
<apachelogger> ScottK: like how does it go unnoticed that the thing is entirely broken for like 2 months until I accidentially stumble upon it because I didn't even know it was still installed...
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: when you close it you close it :P
<valorie> ok, I have to get away from this computer for now
<valorie> ttyl peeps
<apachelogger> ohohoho
<apachelogger> ScottK: seems apol's fix was no good
<apachelogger> or incomplete
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-19
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1241870] kde shutdown script is not executed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241870 (by Soos Gergely)
<apachelogger> I can't even get muon to crash on my laptop :@
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1241859] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: lectura insuficiente en buff... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241859 (by Lucas Germán Burgos)
<ScottK> ahoneybun: What timezone 3:30 for the meeting?
<ScottK> valorie: There's a pending SRU to remove the installation page.
<ScottK> valorie: It's the KC that decides members.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Usually I test more but $work has been killing me the last several months.  All those Muon updater bugs I filed are not particularly obscure.
<apachelogger> kde bug 325245
<ubottu> KDE bug 325245 in libsolid-udisks2 "Udisks2 backend doesn't detect if device is set as removable" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325245
<apachelogger> that's wrong
<apachelogger> kde bug 326245
<ubottu> KDE bug 326245 in installer "knsbackend crash on nil pointers from resourcesmodel" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326245
<apachelogger> typing at this time of day
<apachelogger> so many bugs
<apachelogger> waaaah
<apachelogger> actually what do I do with that
<apachelogger> I could make a fix of which I do not know whether it is correct but would ultimately render muon-installer not entirely useless
<apachelogger> or I could wait for someone to tell me what to do which may take until monday
<apachelogger> ScottK: halp
<apachelogger> and latested comments on bug 833058 seem a bit weird
<ubottu> bug 833058 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Muon-updater doesn't ask for password" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833058
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1241540] kubuntu 13.10 keyboard don't work in de, after login... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241540 (by marcobra (Marco Braida))
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1241870] kde shutdown script is not executed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241870 (by Soos Gergely)
<ahoneybun> ScottK: EST
<ahoneybun> to me
<ahoneybun> ScottK: 3:30 and 5:30 PM on the 25?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Asks for a password just fine here.
<ScottK> apachelogger: JFDI is my advice.
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Thanks.
<ScottK> I might be able to make that.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: no problem
<LeeJunFan> What package should I file a bug under for KDE enabling my VGA port during log in and setting my screen wider than my LCD? I have to go into display settings at every log-in and disable vga port.
<LeeJunFan> Also, what package should be reported for installer errors? luks completely fails. Is that KDE specific when the desktop installer is used?
<valorie> LeeJunFan: good questions, and I wish there were someone around/awake to answer you
<valorie> are you willing to ask your questions on the kubuntu-devel list?
<LeeJunFan> Yeah. I'll follow up on the boogs tomorrow.
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> people are sorta tired after this week
<lordievader> ahoneybun: It seems there was a bit of a misunderstanding, I told you to get me a test page in mediawiki code (after you've discussed it upstream) and then I'll take a look into how it can be converted. If the export to html isn't an option, since I heard mediawiki is capable of that.
<smartboyhw> I think that sabdfl, jono AND mgrasselin and aseigo should just stop be 4-year kids and not bother with arguing.....
<markey> what, no love for Open Source Drama? :)
<yofel> he's just sad that's he's not part of the Open Source Tea Party :P
<markey> I remember a time when I actually enjoyed the drama. KDE vs GNOME, Ruby vs Python, Amarok vs Rhythmbox... I loved arguing about it all, in great detail
<markey> today I just find it silly and boring
<smartboyhw> markey, agreed
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uh oh, what's the crack?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, look at aseigo's G+ page
<smartboyhw> And you'll understand
<Riddell> ooh ooh can I be Sarah Palin?
<Riddell> at least then I'll be a maniac who is newsworthy and fun
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<hxka> Hello, during the upgrade to saucy relese upgrader suggested to remove appmenu-gtk as "deprecated" and now I don't have appmenu support in gtk apps (duh). Installing that package from raring didn't seem to help. What gives?
<apachelogger> hxka: canonical does not support it anymore
<hxka> wonderful >_<
<Odur> Is there a Raring package for kdeconnect?
<Odur> Never mind
<hxka> That helped: https://launchpad.net/~joe-yasi/+archive/appmenu
<smartboyhw> Blizzz, nice blog post
<Blizzz> smartboyhw: ty
<ScottK> LeeJunFan: For the installer bug, the package is ubiquity, although I suspect it's probably really a lower level problem since the LUKS stuff does work on at least some systems (I tested it personally).
<ScottK> LeeJunFan: For the display issue, it's kde-workspace if it's a KDE issue, but it could (and I think it's more likely) also be an Xorg problem, so I'd recommend filing a bug using "ubuntu-bug display" in Konsole and it'll collect the relevant details.
<apachelogger> how does bug 1241985 happen :O
<ubottu> bug 1241985 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "package plasma-nm 0.9.3.0-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: попытка перезаписать «/usr/share/icons/oxygen/64x64/apps/networkmanager.png», который уже имеется в пакете plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.9.0.9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241985
<apachelogger> oh it's what shadeslayer_ talked about I guess
<apachelogger> oh this is actually too funny
<apachelogger>   * Add transitional package for plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<apachelogger>     (LP: #1234068)
<apachelogger>  -- Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>   Thu, 10 Oct 2013 16:24:57 +0200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234068 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "add transitional package from networkmanagement" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234068
<apachelogger> you talk to me about how I broke the package, yet you have not unbroken it most recently :P
<apachelogger> ubottu: sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1242028] samplebuffer qt multisampling doesn't work after upgrade to 13.10 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242028 (by Damian Obernikowicz)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1240376] Plymouthd constantly using 5% of CPU time @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1240376 (by LeonMaxx)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: to successfully introduce a transitional package one must make sure the new package name breaks replaces accordingly
<apachelogger> which whould have solved/prevented the file conflicting
<apachelogger> Riddell: please take a look at your cards in 13.10 ... no clue if you consider them done
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: http://pastebin.kde.org/puidbuqhm
<shadeslayer_> ack
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: FWIW https://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package I always hold on to that when introducing transitionals
<shadeslayer_> okay
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1241985
<ubottu> bug 1241985 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Trusty) "plasma-nm needs to conflict replace old networkmanagement" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241985
<apachelogger>   Uploading plasma-nm_0.9.3.0-0ubuntu6_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger>   Uploading plasma-nm_0.9.3.0-0ubuntu5.1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> afiestas: are you going to push https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/113242/
<apachelogger> kinda blocks patching 13.10
<soee> Hi
 * apachelogger should prepare his workstation for upgrade :/
<apachelogger> hey soee
<soee> Upgrade to 13.10?
<apachelogger> yeah
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted.
<apachelogger> thanks
<apachelogger> ScottK: how long do you think it will take to get 4.11.3 into the archives proper? 2 weeks or 3?
<apachelogger> (after KDE release that is)
<apachelogger> http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/kubuntu-reviews/kubuntu-13-10/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Depends on how fast it's packaged and well tested on the PPA.
<ScottK> We've usually let the bake longer in the PPA, but there's no hard requirement to.
<apachelogger> !find libxcb-xkb
<ubottu> Package/file libxcb-xkb does not exist in raring
<apachelogger> ScottK: k
<apachelogger> !find libxcb-xkb saucy
<ubottu> Package/file libxcb-xkb does not exist in saucy
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1240376] Plymouthd constantly using 5% of CPU time @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1240376 (by LeonMaxx)
<apachelogger> can't backage sddm -.-
<ahoneybun> damn virtualbox and your addons
<debfx> addons?
<lordievader> Guest-additions?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> it says I'm missing headers
<yofel> apachelogger: wrt bug 1240376 - the kdm.upstart that's used by the backports is a copy of the one from the official precise package
<ubottu> bug 1240376 in Kubuntu PPA "Plymouthd constantly using 5% of CPU time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240376
<yofel> the newer ones caused kdm to fail in some circumstances
<yofel> *one
<apachelogger> yofel: that needs addressing then or the script needs changing, as without quit an unpatched kdm will not terminate plymouth
<yofel> well, it runs:
<yofel> plymouth quit || :
<apachelogger> no it doesn't
<apachelogger> that quit is inside a runlevel 1 check
<apachelogger> so that doesn't do nothing for actual systems
<yofel> oh, true -.-
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: do you still have a raring system around?
<apachelogger> anyone got a raring install?
<yofel> I can offer a server and a VM, but no GUI on hardware
<apachelogger> BUG BUG BUG BUG BUG BUG
<apachelogger> m_checkerProcess->setProgram(QStringList() << "/usr/bin/python" << checkerFile);
<apachelogger> releasechecker needs python3
 * apachelogger throws a keyboard at muon
<yofel> wasn't that fixed o.O?
<yofel> or was that somewhere else..
<genii> apachelogger: I could reboot into my 13.04 if you like... 
<apachelogger> not necessary already found the bug
<apachelogger> in fact, already fixed :P
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commit&h=e09a0d7fcf77b38da9d951492a2205dfcbfad472
 * apachelogger preps sru
<genii> K
<genii> My habit is to keep one of the current LTS, one of the last stable interim releases, and then whatever's currently +1
<csn> I heard shadeslayer was working in a WiFi issue. Any fix for it? My wifi doesn't work - it seems the DHCP connection times out. http://askubuntu.com/questions/361495/kubuntu-13-10-wifi-doesnt-work-dhcp-timeout 
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1242163
<ubottu> bug 1242163 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "muon-updater does not correctly invoke releasechecker in raring" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242163
<apachelogger>   Uploading muon_2.0.1-0ubuntu0.2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266608/ thoughts?
<yofel> apachelogger: maybe add 'kdevelop | qtcreator' to recommends, or suggests
<apachelogger> suggests at best
<apachelogger> that is highly subjective
<yofel> yeah
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-20
<csn> QUIT Yawn...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Muon done too.
<ahoneybun> hey all
<apachelogger> I am no saucy now
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> only broke kernelz and grub xD
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ | T cycle codename is Trusty Tahr, see http://goo.gl/sf3YXa
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://i.imgur.com/WomlXUM.png \o/
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, valorie: https://trello.com/b/4zyxwgRP/kubuntu-docs-trusty-tahr please rename that to 14.04 Documentation
 * apachelogger gets an itch when lists are weird
<ahoneybun> that was my handy work
<ahoneybun> jono_: bacon>
<ahoneybun> ?
<jono_> hey ahoneybun
<jono_> yup
<ahoneybun> hey jono
<jono> hey ahoneybun :-)
<ahoneybun> idk why but it feels like I'm talking to a celebity lol
<valorie> omg, re-watching The Pandorica Opens
<valorie> I know apachelogger knows....
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice.
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<ahoneybun> jono: will there be any chance for Ubuntu Touch to come to the Verizon/Sprint version of the Galaxy Nexus?
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> valorie: howdy lol
 * valorie is watching Nova, so not really 'here'
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: Happy Birthday :)
<yurchor> apachelogger: Hi! Is ufw-kde docs ready to be translated by KDE translation teams?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1242293] Plasma-desktop crashes regularly every 5 minutes after 13.10 update @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242293 (by Klaus Kettner)
<yurchor> apachelogger: Ok. I have added ufw-kde to the list of KDE docs for translation (will be processed by scripty tomorrow's morning). PDF version for the reference: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55247264/ufw-kde.pdf
<Riddell> cyphermox: what happened to nm 0.9.8.4 ?
<markey> I think the Amarok package should just depend on libqtscript4-qtbindings, instead of hand-picking some of the libqtscript4-* packages
<markey> because e.g. currently libqtscript4-webkit is missing, for no good reason
<markey> heh, Muon is a bit broken on my system. keeps telling me there are updates, and then when I open Muon it says there are no updates
<markey> (although there are some)
<yofel> markey: could you please file a bug?
<markey> sure
<markey> oh
<markey> you mean about Muon or Amarok?
<yofel> well, both really. Though you might want to file the amarok one at debian too
<markey> ok
<yofel> if we're missing webkit then they're missing it too
<markey> I still haven't really understood the relationship between Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Debian packaging
<yofel> kubuntu == ubuntu, and we try to keep as close to debian as possible
<markey> but you create your own packages of KDE software, right?
<BluesKaj> "morning folks
<markey> in other cases you just use the Debian packages
<yofel> well, yeah. But the packaging is based on the debian packages, and we regularily merge some of the differences
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1242293] Plasma-desktop crashes regularly every 5 minutes after 13.10 update @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242293 (by Klaus Kettner)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: thx
<yofel> kubotu: order birthday package for shadeslayer_
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to shadeslayer_ and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday shadeslayer_, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday shadeslayer_ :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<yofel> happy birthday :)
<markey> oh yes, happy bday shadeslayer_ :)
<markey> I hope you have nice weather today in Barcelona. here it's raining
<BluesKaj> to early for beer here , but Happy Birthday shadeslayer_  :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1222133] Kwin regression slipped in KDE 4.11.1 - Taskbar minimize/maximize @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1222133 (by Sergio Callegari)
<Riddell> positive review for Kubuntu http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/kubuntu-reviews/kubuntu-13-10/
<markey> nice
<markey> he's got a point regarding the Muon naming
<BluesKaj> Riddell. "Improved network manager applet" ..really ? :)
<soee> hi
<Peace-> hola
<markey> If only I could figure out what's wrong with my Clang installation
<markey> it's got trouble with the standard library as soon as I enable C++11
<markey> which worked fine up until some point, and then it stopped working after an update
<soee> why there are some packages like libunity scopes in kubuntu ?
<soee> are there used anywhere ?
<markey> if anyone is interested, I sorted my issues with Clang and C++11
<markey> turned out the culprit was -fdelayed-template-parsing, which got added by FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<markey> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer_> yofel: thanks a ton :D
<shadeslayer_> markey: thx :)
<skreech__> I'm getting Ubuntu- packages pulled in as an update. Is that normal?
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Well, happy birthday?
<Quintasan> Or is it after?
<valorie> happy birthday, shadeslayer_!
<valorie> to your health
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Sick_Rimmit> Good morning lovely people in Kubuntu-Devel
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm back after a crazy summer, and having started a new job...
<soee> hiho Sick_Rimmit, started crazy job ? :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah no the summer was Crazy, the Job is really fun, and interesting
<Sick_Rimmit> I am hoping to align some of the work I am doing in my new role, with the changes that Harald has been proposing
<Sick_Rimmit> In particular with regard to the Continous Integration arrangements..
<valorie> what is your new job?
<Sick_Rimmit> Anyway, just saying hi, and letting folks know I am kicking arounfd
<valorie> hi, nice to see you back
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi valorie I am Product Manager for WiFiSPARK Ltd. WiFi Network provision and management
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> what do you do with CI?
<Sick_Rimmit> Well I don't at this moment, but..../
<valorie> got it
<Sick_Rimmit> We're expanding rapidly, and we need CI, and Automated Testing.
<valorie> the future is still in front of us, but it's fun to see us moving towards it
<Sick_Rimmit> I understand Kubuntu has been looking at this along with build and test automation using Jenkins
<Sick_Rimmit> Git... etc...
<Sick_Rimmit> I keep jumping in here at kubuntu and trying to get into helping with packaging, and all the work that this community is doing
<valorie> yes, for sure
<Sick_Rimmit> but I keep getting lost in the all docs and stuff.
<Sick_Rimmit> Anyway, the key to the problem is being able to apply the required amount of time to get form problem to the solution.
<valorie> yup
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: welcome home :)
<Sick_Rimmit> But what I am hoping to do is to align our work requirements for CI, by helping Kubuntu 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: kubuntu ci announcements happen in #kubuntu-ci
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Riddell
<Riddell> there a bot says what's broken and what works
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha will subscribe to that channel
<Sick_Rimmit> Glad to be back, and going to be going through all my notes on packaging that we worked on together, and try to get the knowledge fixed in my head
<Sick_Rimmit> Anyway, glad to be back..
 * Sick_Rimmit grins and waves politely
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: let me know if you need a tutorial or guidance
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ok, thanks will do. I am planning to review my notes this week, check back with the documentation, and then have a go at rebuilding digiKam on Sunday night, but will look to you with any questions thanks again Riddell
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I think allee is looking at the new version of digikam
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: there's bits in the needs-packaging queue if you want more than needs packaging
<Riddell> s/than/that/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "Sick_Rimmit: there's bits in the needs-packaging queue if you want more that needs packaging"
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Oh that's OK, I will build it all locally, just to see how it goes
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I just need to do a little bit more, building on my local machine to build my confidence a little more, and experience some of the issues, and complexities
<Sick_Rimmit> Then I reall hope I will be ready to have some of my packages sponsored and pushed up live...
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Truly, whilst I have done it I still feel like I have no clue what I am doing, and how it all fits together. But I will never give up
<Sick_Rimmit> No retreat not surrender.
<Sick_Rimmit> me smiles
<Riddell> oh gosh you sound like iain paisley
 * Sick_Rimmit grin
<Sick_Rimmit> Was he a Kubuntu packaging Ninja ?
<Sick_Rimmit> lol
<valorie> Riddell: Paisley ended up useful
<valorie> imo
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: goodness no, a most unpleasant northern ireland politician
<soee> valorie: are you using Plasma5 ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, I was being comical.. I can't imagine Iain Paisely working out well at all in any Free / Open community..
<Sick_Rimmit> Even less so now of course...
<valorie> soee: I'll be back on plasma 5 if I can just get 3 more screws out of my test laptop
<valorie> even if I can't, I guess I will duct tape it open and hope for the best (breaking/broken hinge)
<valorie> I really loved it
<soee> valorie: 3 more screws ?
<valorie> 3 screws I swear they put there so they *couldn't* be removed
<valorie> really wide heads and tiny little x in the middle
<valorie> soooo tight
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: remember it's RC week this week and final release next week so lots of announcements and testing to be done should you be looking for bits
<Riddell> d_ed: you say kde-style-oxygen needs to be installed to keep kde4 themes in sync in plasma 5?
<Sick_Rimmit> Absolutely, will get involved in that..
<valorie> I'll test the RC this week at least, and also our KDE meetup thursday will experiment as well
<soee> i need one more confirmation that this happens only to me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2DIHGhJIeg&feature=youtu.be
<Riddell> q
<Riddell> fixing milou package to allow full-upgrade from a plasma4 install to install plasma-desktop and not get held back
<soee> Riddell: upgrade from plasam4 to plsam5 will be supported/available for any user ?
<Riddell> soee: it'll be available, it'll be tech preview so no paticular guarantee of stability but if it causes obvious problems that'll be a fail
<Riddell> no GUI for it
<soee> ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<BluesKaj> soee, do you have cups printing  enabled and working , it's installed , but won't launch here
<soee> nope, someone asked abput configuration module yesterday
<BluesKaj> on plasma 4 
<BluesKaj> err 5
<soee> kcmshell4 kcm_printer_manager
<soee> but im not sure if it is what you want, i have no printer :)
<BluesKaj> soee, , that's it thanks
<BluesKaj> it's on wife's pc , just needs to be setup
<soee> Riddell: you did chnages in milou package right? the kubuntu-plasma5-desktop is marked to be removed now - is this safe ?
<Riddell> um, wibble?
<Riddell> not if you want to use kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Riddell> I just make milou not break and provide milou-kf5 (or whatever the old name was)
<Riddell> and I made kubuntu-plasma5-desktop not depend on milou (although plasma-workspace still does)
<Riddell> soee: anyway pastebin what you have, I'm not sure I understand
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8551946/
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> soee: what happens if you  sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop  ?
<soee> Riddell: it just says it is in newest version already
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> let me try a full-upgrade
<Riddell> all good here
<Riddell> soee: what happens if you apt install milou?
<soee> Riddell: id id update again and now http://paste.ubuntu.com/8551995/
<soee> seems ok ?
<Riddell> soee: yep
<sgclark> morning
<shadeslayer> morning sgclark
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: a bunch of these desktop-mime-but-no-exec-code. Do I care? if so how do I handle it? 
<Riddell> sounds like lintian being silly
<Riddell> sgclark: what files is it pointing to?
<sgclark> desktop files. I compared one to one without error and the exec lines are indeed diffrent. sec let me paste
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552330/
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: Have got latest plasma5.1 build from yesterday, how do you have your desktop configured ?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: I have so far not been able to replicate the bug you posted earlier
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't know what you're compiling, point me to the source with the error
<sgclark> Riddell: 4.14.2 link is in status..
<soee> Sick_Rimmit_Test: define "how do you have your desktop configured"
<sgclark> or topic rather
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: The Kicker menu. 
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: You have it so it automatically drills into each menu, mine does not do that by default, I wondered how to set that up
<soee> Sick_Rimmit_Test: thers a setting to flat or not levels
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Ah OK, let me look for that.. see if I can replicatee
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Thanks
<Riddell> sgclark: reading the description is seems like a reasonable thing to complain about, the .desktop file should have a %f or %u to open the mimetype with in the exec line
<Riddell> sgclark: but it's not a new problem
<Riddell> sgclark: report a bug upstream would be the thing to do
<Riddell> and if you're feeling keen submit a patch with it
<sgclark> ok
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: I'm sorry to bother you, but where abouts is the setting for Kicker for Menu levels, I can't seem to find it ?
<sgclark> Riddell: several releases later artikulate is still broken due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-gstreamer/+bug/1336256 anyone you can poke?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1336256 in qt-gstreamer (Ubuntu) "Please update qt-gstreamer to 1.1.90" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> sgclark: not really, d_ed has said he will release now ktp and there's some debian people doing new kamoso but still all in progress
<soee> Sick_Rimmit_Test: right click on the icon and go App menu settings
<sgclark> okies
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: Ah I think I found it, is it the Switch Tabs in Hover check box ?
<soee> Sick_Rimmit_Test: are you using the default Kicker or the homerun ?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: I see the problem
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: I was using the Application Launcher (default)
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: I switched to Application Menu and now I have found the settings you are referring to
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: Thanks I will test your use can now
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: I got a repeat of your problem
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: Executable: plasmashell PID: 2031 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 13/10/2014 14:36:54
<soee> oh so it happens with deeper levels of menu ni think
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: Well I have 3 levels, but I think that the issue may be related to how many entries get displayed before you choose something
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: To replicate I had to go up and down, and in and out of a few menu's without selection. Then suddenly I get a segfault
<soee> if the menu is flated to 2 levels
<soee> thers no such problem
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: testing
<Riddell> hi manchicken, are you maintaining qapt?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: I am not getting the fault, when Menu Flattened. However, I can't get a definitive crach when using multi-levels.. it just does it occassionally
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: I will keep working on this test machine, with the multi-level setup and see if I can capture some crash data.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: If you have create a bug report, and let me have the number I can add my input to that too
<soee> Sick_Rimmit_Test: im just trying to add one through automatic eport i just filled all info and cant send it 
<soee> it says i have to boe logged in but i did login 
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: Ah, well I can try, once I get a repeat of the issue
<soee> Sick_Rimmit_Test: do you know against which element it shoudl be reported: https://bugs.kde.org/describecomponents.cgi?product=plasmashell ?
<soee> Kicker or Kickoff ?
<soee> i think it woul;d be kicker
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: Its Kickoff I believe
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma_application_launchers
<soee> hmm im a bit confused what is what :)
<soee> anyway Sick_Rimmit_Test feel free to update https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339932
<ubottu> KDE bug 339932 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Plasmashell crashes when navigating through deeper menu levels" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> soee: Nice work, OK will post my updates later. thanks
<soee> Riddell: how can i install debug symbols for /usr/bin/plasmashell and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5
<Riddell> soee: plasma-workspace-dbg qtdeclarative5-dbg
<soee> Riddell: thank you
<kubotu> feed branches had 9 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> sgclark: on a roll?
<sgclark> hehe
<kubotu> feed branches had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> how can i start plasmashell with some settings like mentioned here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339932 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 339932 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Plasmashell crashes when navigating through deeper menu levels" [Crash,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<shadeslayer> soee: QSG_RENDER_LOOP=basic plasmashell ?
<soee> shadeslayer: but do i have to kill plasmashell before ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yes
<soee> ha i will use this magins spell: ALT + CTRL + ESC
<soee> should this work to kill plasmashell ?
<soee> it works ;) thanks
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> or kquitapp5 plasmashell
 * Riddell wanders out for the evening
<soee> shadeslayer: worked and teh solution mentioned in comment also fixes teh problem :)
<soee> so i hope thei fix it in 5.1.1
<sgclark> 4.14.2 is ready for testing. It is a holiday here so I am going to enjoy a bit of it.
<Riddell> awooga, thanks a lot sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
 * soee cat test :)
<Riddell> !testers | 4.14.2 in kubuntu-ninjas
<ubottu> 4.14.2 in kubuntu-ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlue  for information
<soee> *can
<sgclark> np. I will backport to trusty tomorrow
<soee> ok i will test now
<soee> or in 15 min
<Riddell> soee: you have the secret details?
<soee> Riddell: i think yes, the one you gave me some time ago, atm. disabled in source list
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> on utopic
<soee> hm
<soee> one moment
<soee> downloading, unpacking, configuring without errors
<MichaelP> 14.10 with my usb harddrive pluged-in desktop freezes mouse moves.. but kmenu wont doing.. no right on desktop.. anything that is open will not close or minamize
<soee> rebooting, brb
<MichaelP> no reboots allowed
<shadeslayer> !find /etc/mkinitcpio.conf utopic
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/mkinitcpio.conf does not exist in utopic
<soee> Riddell: super smooth upgrade
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-14
<valorie> darn it, power went out and I lost the scrollback
<MichaelP> What going to be more stable 14.10 beta 2 or 14.10 utopic daily builds ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Tm_T> moin
<lordievader> Hey Tm_T, how are you?
<Sick_Rimmit> Good Morning
<lordievader> o/
<Tm_T> lordievader: hi, semibusy with IRC stuff and more busy with work, atleast sun is not ruining my day
<lordievader> No bright sun in your eyes ;)
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit, lordievader: able to test 4.14.2 ?
<Riddell> on utopic
<Sick_Rimmit> Sure, it it on todays build ISO's ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: nope, it's in the super sekret ninjas PPA
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, do you have a link
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: super secret apt line sent
<Riddell> thanks
<lordievader> Not sure if I still have a working Utopic around...
<lordievader> I'll check later today.
<Tm_T> lordievader: worse the weather less people in the streets, I don't mind of bad weather (;
<lordievader> Tm_T: Hehe true that ;)
<soee> Riddell: you have my info from yesterday @ my test 4.14.2 ?
<Riddell> soee: all smooth?
<Riddell> actually it's sgclark you want to ping
<soee> Riddell: yes, all smooth when upgrading on utopic with Plasma5 <- sgclark
<Riddell> soee: ah with plasma 5, that's probably a smaller selection of software that's upgrading but still useful to test
<Riddell> soee: have you tried kontact and kmail?
<soee> Riddell: well im not using they daily but they just work from what i see now, though i would have to stress them more
<soee> if only kmalilhad some more user friendly interface probably i would switch from thunderbird
<soee> *lets have a faith in vdt
<soee> also both work super fast
<soee> also i must say that current plasam5 works just perfect for me and i love it :)
<soee> shadeslayer: ping
<sgclark> morning
<soee> brb
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<shadeslayer> soee: hi?
<soee> shadeslayer: i think you showd me once command to clear icons cache, do you remember it ?
<shadeslayer> To clear it? Nope
<soee> uhm
<tsdgeos> Riddell: any ieda why the kdelibs4support packages have no translations?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I see translations in libkf5kdelibs4support-data 5.3.0
<tsdgeos> and why isn't that installed? :D
<Riddell> tsdgeos: possibly there was a 5.2.90 version I rolled myself to keep kwin happy that missed them
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ah yes you may have spotted a missing depends there
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK It's all up and running on KDE 4.14.2, I will switch to this as daily use desktop, and will let you know if I breack anything
<Riddell> sgclark: ↑
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit_Test 
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: Hi
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Running on Kde 4.14.2
<Riddell> awooga
<sgclark> ?
<Riddell> sgclark: 4.14.2 working good according to two users
<sgclark> ok great, working well here. I am attempting a backport
 * Riddell building 5.1.0.1 packages of plasma in next-staging
<soee> ;o
<soee> Riddell: what is thi s version ? 5.1.0.1
<Riddell> it's 5.1.0 but fixed to not be wrong
 * soee is confused
<Riddell> the 5.1.0 tars had the wrong version number in side them so I've made 5.1.0.1 to fix that
<soee> ah ok, thanks for explanation
<soee> i think there should be some script that will clear some caches after upgrades like to plasam 5.1
<apachelogger> soee: caches?
<apachelogger> Riddell: <3 for the .1 :)
<soee> for example new icons in System Settings were visible after i switched icon theme to Breeze Dark and than switched back to Breeze
<apachelogger> soee: that's a bug, please file a bug
<soee> apachelogger: against what component ?
<apachelogger> I have not the sligest idea
<soee> ;p
<apachelogger> when in doubt use plasmashell 
<Riddell> hi manchicken 
<apachelogger> caches *should* be discarded as the original files mtime changes, however depending on the cache that might not or incorrectly be implemented
<apachelogger> e.g. in plasma the cache management was all sorts of messed up for most of the 4.x series xD
<soee> my bugs against plasmashell seems to be impossible to fix (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339932) :D so better not against plasmashell -.-
<ubottu> KDE bug 339932 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Plasmashell crashes when navigating through deeper menu levels" [Crash,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<soee> btw, nvidia drivers 343 from edgers ppa, works fine on Utopic
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please tell me with what version of CMake will Kubuntu 14.10 ship?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake says 2.8.12.2
<ovidiu-florin> any plans for CMake 3? maybe in 15.04?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: debfx is looking at the transition to cmake 3 but it's not trivial because while cmake is compatible some cmake modules are not
<Riddell> so yes maybe in 15.04 but who knows
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thanks
<Riddell> so for KF5 and Plasma 5 we have to make it all work with cmake 2
<Riddell> I'd expect other KDE software to be the same
<Riddell> apachelogger: new package in debian git oxygen-qt4 (also breeze-qt4 if you haven't spotted it)
<Riddell> sgclark: so due to my upstream messing up of plasma 5.1, kde sc 4.14.2 is due to be released instead, are you ready to release it or best wait for trusty to be done too do you think?
<sgclark> wwell I am not having luck with this script I am afraid
<Riddell> uh oh, what's up?
<sgclark> it will grab like 5 packages but all the rest Package not found in the PPA
<sgclark> but they are there...
<sgclark> I am baffeled
<Riddell> sure it's looking in the right PPA?
<sgclark> says ninjas in the file..
<sgclark> source="kubuntu-ninjas/ppa"
<Riddell> what command are you running?
<sgclark> ./kubuntu-batch-backport -v 4.14.2 -f utopic -t trusty -V 14.04 -c ~/src/4.14.2/trusty/
<Riddell> let me try that and see what happens
<sgclark> sure
<sgclark> though I would like to resolve this
<Riddell> ** tech board meeting in an hour in #ubuntu-meeting-2
<Riddell> sgclark: running fine here
<Riddell> sgclark: in the mean time, have you done kde-l10n?
<sgclark> kde-l10n?
<Riddell> the translations
<Riddell> which also seem to be out of date in the archive :(
<sgclark> nope, dunno that i ever have
<yofel> Riddell, sgclark: k-b-b doesn't actually look at the ppa for the package list, it looks at the file that's named kdesc-packages-trusty-backport.txt or so
<Riddell> sgclark: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<sgclark> yeah I checked that file yofel, seemed right
<Riddell> sgclark: if you can do l10n for utopic we can just update that in the archive
<yofel> hm, no idea why it would quit then
<sgclark> Riddell: I will try but I seriously think I messed something up here.
<lordievader> Whoo found a Utopic with Plasma4, time to install KDE 4.14.2 :)
<Riddell> I just got so it could be a problem on the launchpad end " httplib2.ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at api.launchpad.net"
<lordievader> Riddell: Do I need the jr or the yofel ninja ppa?
<yofel> shouldn't matter
<yofel> (it's just different passwords)
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.1.0.1_utopic.html yay all done
<sgclark> today is not my day. 
<sgclark> debian/build-l10n.sh: source: not found                            
<sgclark> could not source common functions!!
<Riddell> sgclark: read the build-l10n.sh script should be pretty easy to read
<Riddell> it tries to checkout bzr lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kubuntu-l10n-common
<Riddell> and call it common-l10n/
<Riddell> so does common-l10n/ exist?
 * sgclark reads
<Riddell> it's the first thing it does
<sgclark> that does exist...
<sgclark> oh ok, running it in debian directory works
<Riddell> as with all our kubuntu-automation stuff it's not brilliantly documented or resiliant, don't be afraid to make fixes
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: all blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.14.2_trusty.html
<sgclark> thanks
<sgclark> uploading kde-l10n now
<sgclark> seems it was a success
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> for bonus points you can backport it to trusty
<sgclark> no idea what happened with the backport
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> tody is not my day for backports
<Riddell> sgclark: backporting kde-l10n should be just using the relevant branch, not the same as the rest of SC
<sgclark> ahh ok, I get it, yeah I can manage that
<sgclark> what is language-pack-kde-common?
<Riddell> it's the meta packages which depend on various language bits notably kde-l10n-xx
<Riddell> used by the installer when you say you want to install french or whatever
<Riddell> used to contain all the magically extracted translation files when kde was in main but not now
<Riddell> well it still has a few for kde4libs which is in main
<Riddell> groovy, 5.1.0.1 in kubuntu-ppa/next
<Riddell> sgclark: only 5 uploaded? are you uploading the rest? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=l10n
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah had the ppa line wrong and many rejects, it is going now tho
<Riddell> your poor inbox
 * sgclark should have stayed in bed today.
<Riddell> sgclark: kde-l10n-xx packaging looks sane, if you send me the .changes files I can sign them and you can upload them to the archive
<sgclark> ok
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<Riddell> apachelogger: tech board meeting in #ubuntu-meeting-2 hopefully shortly
<soee> hiho BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey soee
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm looks like I need the .dsc files as well to sign
<Riddell> infact maybe I need all the files
<sgclark> oh hmm
<sgclark> let me put in dropbox, seems a bit much to email.
<lordievader> Upgrade to 4.14.2 seem to have went fine. Gonna reboot now.
<Riddell> sgclark: well if I need them all I'll just get them from kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> sgclark: it's good, just the .dsc and the .changes file
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde-l10n-changes.tar.xz
<lordievader> Riddell: 4.14.2 installed and booted successfully :D
<Riddell> sgclark: ↑
<Riddell> great
<sgclark> yay
<lordievader> Nice work :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I can't seem to upload sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/8559931/ I replaced with yours
<Riddell> sgclark: just means it doesn't know about my gpg key
<Riddell> sgclark: use  dput --unchecked
<sgclark> but it did not seem t put any packages anywhere
<sgclark> that worked thanks
<Riddell> yay
<soee> someone can confirm that in Desktop properties (where we select wallpaper), mouse scrolling does not work ? (Plasma5 here)
<Riddell> hmm, libqapt2 doesn't seem to get build from source
<Riddell> it's been replaced by the qt5 libqapt3
<BluesKaj> soee, which layout?
<Riddell> but muon still uses libqapt2
<Riddell> this isn't how it's supposed to be I'm sure
<soee> BluesKaj: dESKTOP
<soee> BluesKaj: if we open wallpapers list the page is scrolled automaticaly so teh current one is visible, but we cant use mouse scroll there
<Riddell> oh ug debian git has a qapt but with full sources
<BluesKaj> soee, can't confirm , but right click doesn't bring up any dialog options
<sgclark> scrolling does not appear to work 
<sgclark> my login is soooo messed up
<sgclark> but kmail works woot
<soee> BluesKaj: right click where >
<BluesKaj> soee, in the wallpapers page
<Riddell> apachelogger: qapt now has kubuntu_unstable branch with our packaging in it for qt5 build
<Riddell> in kde-extras/qapt git.debian
<soee> BluesKaj: what popup dialog should be there ?
<soee> ok im off for 1,5 h
<shadeslayer> Riddell: eep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seed_base: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/
<BluesKaj> soee, assuming copy, paste remove move to etc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pardon?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: meta package's seed_base is wrong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apt-get source kubuntu-plasma5-meta ?
<Riddell> hmm, that looks wrong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but why aren't you using it from bzr?
<Riddell> fix uploaded to next-staging
<shadeslayer> cheerio
<shadeslayer> also I'm confused
<shadeslayer> shouldn't bzr have the same stuff as the PPA
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the seed is in bzr and is mirrored on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/, the meta package uses the seed from bzr (but can also use the seed from that mirror which I set to startsky back when the mirror wasn't updated with plasma5 seed)
<Riddell> apachelogger: muon packaging also in debian:kde-extras/muon  kubuntu_unstable branch
<Riddell> the master branch there seems to be a random package made years ago
<shadeslayer> ack
 * Riddell wanders out
<sgclark>  Riddell: err was 4.14.2 put somewhere the world can get it or ? should we mention it?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: he's gone
<shadeslayer> I doubt you'll see him before tomorrow
<sgclark> ahh okies
<Riddell> sgclark: nope, but it should be copied to kubuntu-ppa/ppa (Kubuntu Updates) for utopic and kubuntu-ppa/backports (Kubuntu Backports) for trusty
<Riddell> sgclark: did you upload kde-l10n?
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry thought you were gone. kde-l10n is done
<soee> Riddell: when upgrading to 5.1.0.1: dpkg: ostrzeżenie: libkf5sysguard5-data: plik konfiguracyjny "/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf" nie jest plikiem ani dowiązaniem (= "/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf")
<soee> the warning says its not a file or symlink
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-15
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark, you're awake early (late?) today
<sgclark> early
<sgclark> I was able to get 4.14.2 released yesterday, dunno if you saw
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> for trusty as well as utopic?
<sgclark> yep! the script missed a couple packages that I did by hand
<Riddell> lovely
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2014-October/thread.html
<sgclark> did a news announcement as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: shadeslayer: did you attend TB yesterday?
<apachelogger> sgclark++
<Riddell> sgclark: you rock!
<Riddell> apachelogger: nobody attented TB, the board didn't turn up to its own meeting
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> I think I'll write a grumpy blog post
<apachelogger> Riddell: pitti and slangasek wrote mails though
<apachelogger> seems it should be put into proposed to gather feedback
<Riddell> well obviously, and yet nobody is brave enough to do it
<Riddell> sgclark: did you upload kde-l10n to utopic archive?
<sgclark> yes
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not seeing it anywhere
<Riddell> did you get e-mails?
<sgclark> doesn't look like it, hmm
<Riddell> disappeared into a void :(
<Riddell> never mind I'll grab them from the PPA and upload
<sgclark> it seems so.
<Riddell> grumpy blog post https://blogs.kde.org/2014/10/15/ubuntus-linux-scheduler-or-why-baloo-might-be-slowing-your-system-1404
<Tm_T> Riddell: I've been watching the email conversation with slight grin, "it was better back then, it must be better now although we don't really know"
<apachelogger> Riddell: so much text
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yeah, it's really very sad
<Tm_T> they diverted from upstream but they don't follow if the diversion is needed at all anymore
<Riddell> and they didn't consider how it would affect the rest of the archive
<Tm_T> I suppose it didn't back then (regardless they considering or not), it does now
<Tm_T> I personally would be happy to see way to have similar effect than with ionice without ionice too
<Tm_T> that even could be useful in many cases where you cannot rely on having that kernel feature
<apachelogger> there is no such case other than on !linux I think
<apachelogger> if one uses deadline what deadline does is what is expected and what deadline does conceptually conflicts with the concept of niceness
<apachelogger> in deadline everything is more or less considered equal
<Riddell> ScottK: do we allow new packages added to the meta package in SRUs? korean dude is asking for korean font to be added (as I have in utopic)
<ScottK> Generally not, but for something like that issue, I think yes since it's a significant issue with no alternative fix.
<ScottK> Need to make sure it doesn't bust size constraints on the images though.
<apachelogger> it likely will
<apachelogger> trusty was a tight fit already and I think amd64 even went oversize in .1or2 already xD
<Riddell> the next question would be do we care?
<ScottK> For the USB images, no.
<ScottK> For the DVD, yes.
<ScottK> IMO
<Riddell> it's the same thing
<apachelogger> DVD really shouldn't go oversize from that
<apachelogger> it's mostly filled with translations
<Riddell> and the 1GB limit is nowhere near any relevant DVD limit
<apachelogger> if someone remembered to fill itup ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1335639 for korean issue
<ubottu> bug 1335639 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Trusty) "Korean fonts displayed as boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335639
<sgclark> Riddell: piles of bugs reported for desktop-mime-but-no-exec-code upstream
<Riddell> sgclark: yay you rock :)
<Riddell> sgclark: of course it's possible lintian is wrong and there's a perfectly good reason for it
<Riddell> but I don't think so
<sgclark> either way it should be addressed
<sgclark> anything else need doing, otherwise back to studying for me
<Riddell> well seems RC isn't happening tomorrow so I guess no immediate testing needed
<Riddell> instead images from friday tested until following thursday for release
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: what are you studying?
<sgclark> kubuntu-devel
<sgclark> I know you think I am ready, but some stuff that I have to know and have not yet encountered. So I must study!
<Riddell> apachelogger: I see debian/patches/kubuntu_02_fix_digets_encoding.diff in qoauth which I'm looking to package for qt5, any idea if I still need it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not sure I upstreamed it, was needed for ubuntuone IIRC
<apachelogger> so considering no one else had a problem it, it might not be necessary or only have affected ubuntuone to begin with
<Riddell> manchicken: has the qapt include path changes from QApt to LibQApt ?
<Riddell> oh manchicken, why so silent?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> actually
<Riddell> yes what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the other way around
<apachelogger> frameworks branch uses QApt
<Riddell> cool, if I compile muon it compiles against both qt4 and qt5
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that sounds peculiar
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you sure it's not just picking up the qt4 headers?
<Riddell> well I suppose something is during compile
<manchicken> Riddell: Busy ^_^
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> the utopic images from yesterday, do they have plasma 5.1 already?
<_Groo_> hi Riddell 
<_Groo_> since they are daily builds
<_Groo_> cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ (14/oct)
<_Groo_> Riddell: yes, no?
<_Groo_> :d
<Riddell> _Groo_: yep
<Riddell> would be good if you could test it and let me know what works
<_Groo_> thats what im planning
<_Groo_> im gonna try to upgrade to 14.10 this weekend
<_Groo_> the intel driver is holding me back
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sgclark> hiiyas
<lordievader> o/
<Riddell> https://blogs.kde.org/2014/10/15/ubuntus-linux-scheduler-or-why-baloo-might-be-slowing-your-system-1404 comment from mdeslaur "It's not a Unity issue. Deadline scheduler is better for server loads, and also greatly improves responsiveness when desktop users copy large files, or use VM software."
<Riddell> "Turning it back to CFQ will improve Baloo, at the expense of Kubuntu users who copy large files or use virtual machines on their desktop."
<sgclark> hmm
<snele> just tested latest plasma 5 daily. works well. only kwin is little buggy and laggy
<soee> laggy ? sneleare you uaing the new window decoration ?
<snele> you may want to change default gtk2 theme from orion to qtcurve because firefox look wierd with orion
<snele> soee: I used default oxygen
<soee> oh, for me Plasma5.1 works smooth
<mcfletch> This page: https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu is still declaring that the neon5 PPA is the proper way to get a Plasma 5.1 test environment on Kubuntu 14.04
<apachelogger> mcfletch: it is
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: btw, for regression testing I suggest dropping a note on kubuntu forums, there seem to be a lot of people willing to test things over there
<Riddell> snele: yeah gtk themes are on my todo list
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, although alas it's hard to get people to test as thoroughly as needed often
<mcfletch> apachelogger: really? last I heard (from shadeslayer, I believe) Neon5 was unmaintained?
<shadeslayer> well, that's the info / impression I had
<shadeslayer> since we were doing CP
<mcfletch> shadeslayer: didn't mean to say "Ooh, that horrible shadeslayer" :D , rather "this guy who knows everything told me something, so please confirm I haven't had some sort of psychotic neon-deleting episode" :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
 * shadeslayer needs to figure out dinner
<shadeslayer> cya
<tazz> I have some free time this week. You guys need help with anything?
<Riddell> mcfletch: neon5 pretty much runs itself and is the way to get plasma5 snapshots if you have 14.04
<Riddell> mcfletch: we're changing it over to a new system for 14.10 which you're welcome to try as well
<Riddell> tazz: ooh great, we need testers for both plsama 4 and plasma 5 images and upgrades from 14.04 and upgrades from plasma 4 -> 5
<mcfletch> Riddell: okay, this came up because of the kio conflict that broke upgrades, I suppose I'll go back and try to get the force-overwrite trick (which didn't work the first time I tried it, so I'm afraid I just removed the whole of Neon rather than trying to debug/fix an apparently abandoned mechanism for testing).
<Riddell> mcfletch: oh I'm afraid that'll happen with neon packages, if upstream gives you overlapping files then neon will end up with overlapping files
<mcfletch> Riddell: yup, that's what happened (kio and kio-extras both provide the trash file), there was another user asking on #project-neon about it as well.
<Riddell> needs a force overwrite indeed
<mcfletch> Riddell: Yes, I'll try again, the last time I made the attempt it just bombed out again, so I expect I mis-specified the overwrite option.
<mcfletch> (the install is running now)
<mcfletch> (and it didn't report the error any more)... I guess maybe the upstream file conflict was resolved...
<mcfletch> Ooh, and KDE 4.x is upgraded too, it's like Christmas!
<tazz> Riddell, coincidence! I just got finished testing centos 6 => 7 upgrade. :)
<Riddell> tazz: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ kubuntu-ppa/next Plasma 5 bugs
<Riddell> follow that link for plasma5 bugs, if you find more do report them and let me know
<Riddell> and Utopic milestoned bugs for plasma 4 bugs
<tazz> got it.
<tazz> testing a full default upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 in a VM in virtualbox
<Riddell> great
<tazz> about https://trello.com/c/Lq75slYo/3-encourage-pre-release-testing I can document steps needed to setting up a VM. Just like how I did ^
<kubotu> [14.10 :: To Do :: encourage pre-release testing ++ ]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://unlicense.org/
<keithzg> shadeslayer: IANAL, but AFAIK (acroynms everywhere!) the definition of "public domain" differs *dramatically* between jurisdictions. That's why CC retired their PD license and replaced it with CC0. So, I'm unsure if, by using that terminology, that license is actually accomplishing what it wants to.
<apol> hi guys, how do I do in 14.10 to have qmake-qt5 when I run qmake?
<apol> Riddell ^ shadeslayer?
<apol> u_u
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-16
<sahil> hi, i am having problem in connecting to this IRC through quassel IRC.
<sahil> Help me please
<apachelogger> apoi: export QT_SELECT=5
<apachelogger> ah wrong one, sorry ^^
<apachelogger> oh, one week to final it is already
<apachelogger> such magic
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> I thought Riddell said earlier that there would be no RC?
<valorie> also apachelogger, I got a neato quote from the sunday paper for you, from Terry Pratchett: Opera happens when a large number of things amazingly fail to go wrong
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> as for RC, dunno, maybe it got canceled ^^
<apachelogger> would be peculiar though
<valorie> Seattle Opera has a new director
<Tm_T> release without RC sounds, err, risky?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<valorie> the release after an LTS is always a bit chancy, right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Tm_T> don't forget that our release would ofcourse be perfect anyway (:
<lordievader> That's a given, indeed ;)
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/systemsettings-data_4%3a5.0.2+git20140920.1008.0_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/systemsettings/systemsettings.kcfg', which is also in package systemsettings 4:5.1.0.1+git20141015.0514-0ubuntu0
<apachelogger> I am going to throw myself of a cliff
<apachelogger> why is that stuck at 5.0.2 anyway
 * apachelogger squints
<apachelogger> ah, I ripped it out
 * valorie straps wings onto apachelogger
 * bshah imagines apachelogger with his magic hat and wings..
<apachelogger> fairy wizard™
<valorie> and the hat
<valorie> gotta have the wizard hat
<apachelogger> oh btw
<apachelogger> am I the only one with klipper problems?
<apachelogger> doesn't work half th etime
<valorie> I had problems too, but I couldn't pin it down enough to file a bug
<Tm_T> apachelogger: haven't had any issues
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<sgclark> hiyas
<tazz> tried upgrading a fresh install from kubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso to 14.10, failed with the following errors ==> http://pastebin.com/Etggx6Pi
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hiyas
<BluesKaj_> what's up today, sgclark ?
<sgclark> not much here
<BluesKaj_> ok, think there might be a bug in cups with a network printer connected to a router via usb. The printer seems to be recognized, but is always "in use" when trying to print.
<apachelogger> ubuntu-bug cups
<BluesKaj_> ok apachelogger , collecting info now, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger kdeconnect upstream author wants a new kdeconnect version in 
<shadeslayer> but it has new features and stuff
<shadeslayer> reckon we can put it in backports?
<shadeslayer> or just upload to utopic
<soee> shadeslayer: does it work woth Plasma5 systray ?
<soee> *with
<shadeslayer> not that I know of
<Riddell> shadeslayer: FFe it?
 * Sick_Rimmit_Test ooo testing testing testing tum tee tum tum ...
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: what ye testing?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: Oooo secret apt repo... stuff
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: Working really well so far, 2 days using in anger as my desktop at work, looks good. I've had no problems sofar
<Riddell> great
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: I'll keep runing it tomorrow, but to be fair I think the build is good. Where you planning to release in 14.10
<Riddell> no too late for 4.14.2, it'll just be in kubuntu-ppa updates and then we'll SRU it
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: OK, that's fine
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> While I think of it fine folks in kubuntu-devel
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> I put a tech podcast together atrandom.org.uk
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> I would like to get a Kubutnu developer on as a guest to talk about becoming a kubuntu developer
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> ping me if you would be up for doing this
 * Riddell nudges sgclark in the direction of Sick_Rimmit_Test 
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> sgclark: Hi Scarlet, would you be interesting in doing a Google Hangout wit me
<sgclark> umm I am not a developer yet
<Riddell> yes you are!
<Riddell> we can do it together if you like
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> take a look at atrandom.org.uk
<sgclark> when is this? I am going out of town this weekend
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> I do this with John, and Jackson.. both nice guys
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> plus I can also pick your brains to help me get my skills in place too
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Oh we can arrange it to suit.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Can be in November if you like
<sgclark> Ok I am game if Riddell is
<Riddell> awooga
<sgclark> anytime but this Saturday -  Monday
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Awesome
<sgclark> I otherwise have no life really haha
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Do you guys have G+ accounts ?
<Riddell> yes
<sgclark> yeah
<Riddell> how about friday after the release?
<Riddell> a week tomorrow
<sgclark> what time is the most important, so I can not be in my jammies haha
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Oo.. How about a week today, at which is our next show
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> It's at 9.30pm UK Time
<Riddell> that should be ok, release should be done by then
<sgclark> ahh yeah that is afternoon for me, I am safe
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> OK Grrrrrreat!!
<Riddell> Mamarok: what is "gateway/shell/kde"?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Are Riddell and sgclark on Google+, if so can you ping me your G+ names.
<Riddell> jonathan riddell
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> OK Cool so I am Rick Timmis will add you to my circles
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit_Test: https://plus.google.com/+ScarlettClark
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Superb, will add you both and then send you invites to the show
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> suppose I outta update my profile someday
<seaLne> some thing i noticed when trying plasma 5 was that after installing it and rebooting lightdm was trying to use last session which just left you with just the 4.14 or lightdm background after logging in which resulted in it appearing to me that 5 didn't work at all which was disapointing and may have put others off. rather than when i changed manually to a plasma session from the login i got lots of
<seaLne> nice shiny plasma 5 working. not sure if there is any way to fix that. sorry if this has already been seen before
<seaLne> i guess its a failure on lightdm's part
<seaLne> "well i did what you told me to and run stuff that isn't installed anymore"
<Riddell> seaLne: mm that's interesting, I havn't thought about that but it probably is a problem
<Riddell> seaLne: reported bug 1382096
<ubottu> bug 1382096 in Kubuntu PPA "on upgrade old plasma xsession file still default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382096
<seaLne> thanks, i wasn't too sure what too blaim :-)
<seaLne> if lightdm had complained that it couldn't run plasma 4 or some related error that would have been a lot more obvious what the problem was
<seaLne> but i guess this is all down to legacy X workings
<Riddell> hmm shouldn't be, it should check if the binary is there
<Riddell> I'm about to test a plasma 4 -> 5 upgrade, will look out for it
<seaLne> that was on a few weeks old fresh install of utopic
<seaLne> with clean  ~
<Riddell> seaLne: just did a new install of plasma4 image then installed plasma5 and it all worked great
<Riddell> maybe I should have logged out of plasma 4 before installing plasma5, I didn't see it saving the xsession anywhere
<Riddell> yeah I had no ~/.dmrc so maybe it didn't have that issue
<Riddell> and sddm not working at all
<Riddell> come back d_ed, sddm needs your love!
<Riddell> seaLne: how did you reboot/log out after installing plasma 5?
<d_ed> what's up with SDDM?
<Riddell> d_ed: meh doesn't work if you have a plasma 4 kubuntu install and install plasma 5, and sddm.log still not wanting to show much
<d_ed> expand on "doesn't work"
<d_ed> if you change the theme in the config to "Maui" does it work?
<Riddell> it's running according to ps -ef but nothing is on screen
<d_ed> what's running
<d_ed> sddm or sddm-greeter?
<seaLne> Riddell: after installing 5 shutdown/logout wouldn't work so did sudo reboot
<Riddell> d_ed: sddm, X and sddm_helper
<Riddell> seaLne: yeah, that'll be another bug we'll want to fix before 15.04
<Riddell> or I guess the normal release upgrade tool will offer a reboot for us there
<seaLne> should it have switched to sddm? i thought i had seen that being installed but never got any select a login manager choice and i still have lightdm
<Riddell> d_ed: setting sddm.conf makes no difference, still blank screen
<Riddell> [General]
<Riddell> CurrentTheme=maui
<Riddell> seaLne: yes that was puzzling me too why it was missing but since sddm is broken on installing plasma5 I guess it's for the best for now
<seaLne> oh well :)
<d_ed> so this is the standard ISO then enabling the PPA to plasma 5 stuff?
<Riddell> d_ed: yep
<Riddell> d_ed: using plasma5 iso and sddm works fine, at least it did last week maybe I should verify that
<Riddell> nothing unusual in sddm.log http://paste.kde.org/pgrhrz1qc
<Riddell> qt4 and 5 correctly set to breeze theme, gtk 2 and 3 both set to oxygen
<Riddell> which is better than being set to nothing which is what happens if you install plasma5 directly
<d_ed> there's no crazy path changing scripts in the plasma 5 iso?
<Riddell> d_ed: path of what?
<d_ed> anythign.
<d_ed> it's weird that code works in once place, but not another.
<d_ed> you're using the same version of SDDM in both ISOs?
<Riddell> only plasma5 iso has sddm on it
<Riddell> normal plasma4 iso has lightdm then sddm gets installed if you install plasma5 from ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to update sddm from debian git btw
<shadeslayer> it has a few PAM fixes
<d_ed> and SDDM is in this plasma5 PPA?
<Riddell> d_ed: yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ack
<d_ed> shadeslayer: yes please
<shadeslayer> d_ed: huh?
<shadeslayer> d_ed: and fix your bouncer :p
<bshah> yeah.. kde bouncer is crazy today...
<sgclark> oh I thought it was me heh
<Riddell> what is "gateway/shell/kde" ?
<bshah> Riddell: kde bouncer...
<bshah> Riddell: https://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/BNC
<Riddell> thanks
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: Hi is this you https://plus.google.com/u/0/101611126337846769384/about
<Riddell> um, no
<Riddell> how strange
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: https://plus.google.com/+JonathanRiddell/posts is me
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Great.. glad I checked
<d_ed> shadeslayer: what's wrong with my bouncer?
<shadeslayer> timeouts
<shadeslayer> timeouts everywhere
<d_ed> my plane is delayed by an hour :(
<bshah> :D
<d_ed> bshah: you are not meant to be happy at my misfortune.
 * d_ed adds bshah to his hit list.
 * sgclark giggles
<d_ed> you too
<d_ed> depending on who you were giggling at
<sgclark> lol
 * yofel passes d_ed a cup of coffee
<d_ed> thanks. I got myself a "Caramel Mochiatto" 
<d_ed> I don't think it's even a word
<d_ed> it doesn't sound like one.
<sgclark> mmm
<yofel> first time I hear of a mochiatto..
<d_ed> and it was one of those coffee places where you can't just say medium like a normal person, you have to say "grande"
<d_ed> which as soon as you open your mouth makes you fear that you come accross as a completely pretentious prick even though that's what it says on the sign
<sgclark> lol
<d_ed> so you panic, and try and say "medium" at the same time
<d_ed> then just collapse on the counter in a pool of sweat.
<sgclark> truth
<yofel> :D
<Riddell> this is why I don't buy coffee
<Riddell> sddm working good on plasma5 image
 * genii makes another pot of utility coffee
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: is the podcast available live to watch or something later? video or audio?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Sure, all and both..
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Audio from website, or rss. Video on our YouTube Channel
 * sgclark crumbles under pressure
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: relax we've only got 4 followers :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh and I am really nice, it's not going to Paxman, it will be really fun
<sgclark> :)
<Sick_Rimmit> We even have show guest beer
<Sick_Rimmit> it's bring your own, and tell us about it
<sgclark> nice :) will be to early to drink here, but will have one in spirit
<Sick_Rimmit> We're just going chat about the release, about getting involved in Kubuntu, and wrap it up with telling others how they can find us, join in and get involved
<Sick_Rimmit> John, and Jackson are both cool guys.. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Here you go 
<Sick_Rimmit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKzknavDD9M
<sgclark> cool, I am a bit umm shy, but I have met Riddell at akademy so I won't feel so scared lol
<Sick_Rimmit> Jump in say 20 minutes, and watch a couple of minutes you'll see its all good
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: it's all good :-)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I think having some questions sent to us in advance would be good
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, we have some notes and I will ensure that you get a share of them
<sgclark> yes! please :)
<sgclark> sheesh alot of bugs coming in, did I miss testing that is being done today?
<soee> hiho
<sgclark> hiyas
 * Sick_Rimmit returns from collecting Rhiannon from 
 * Sick_Rimmit guides
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-17
<soee> good morning
<soee> Riddell: ping
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, Mirv: apparently we might want to land https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/89486/ https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/89487/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> otherwise remote urls cannot be processed correctly
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: oh hai there, website? :P
 * ovidiu-florin hides
 * ovidiu-florin hides in shame :((
<soee> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't managed to do more on that :(
<ovidiu-florin> lot's of things on my responsibility right now
<ovidiu-florin> maybe I'll get a minion at this Hackaton, and get him to do the needed research
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: do you have a KDE developer account?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: how is married life?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: no difference
<valorie> heh
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: will you support me in getting one?
<apachelogger> I have not seen a single line of code from you :O
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: why do you need one?
<ovidiu-florin> to be able to commit
<apachelogger> lol yeah, I figured that out :P
<apachelogger> to which repo
<ovidiu-florin> right now on KDevelop, but not limited to that
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: ask someone from kdevelop to back you then? :)
<ovidiu-florin> already did, waiting for the answer
<ovidiu-florin> but I was hoping to have the support of multiple people
<valorie> might be better to ask your fellow kdevelop devels to sponsor you
<valorie> since they see your code
<valorie> or apachelogger will make you fix multimedia stuffs
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: it's not formal enough to warant that ^^
<valorie> you just need one person
<apachelogger> yeah
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I don't even code, and I have one
<ovidiu-florin> yes, but I'm special :P:P
<valorie> <3
<apachelogger> can you even list multiple people?
<valorie> I've never seen that
<apachelogger> IIRC one gets a mail to confirm, poor sysadmins then need to read one's confirmation, so the more people the more mails for sysadmins to read ^^
<apachelogger> think of the poor sysadmins
<apachelogger> valorie: seems to be newish
<valorie> I got mine via IRC
<valorie> slip-shod
<apachelogger> got one for xhochy's application and then victor even replied to my confirmation xD
<apachelogger> such spam
<apachelogger> xD
<valorie> since i never fixed the MM website after all
<apachelogger> such lazy
<apachelogger> oh new phonon
<valorie> but, I was able to commit to the books repo so it all worked out
<valorie> now the website is in git, so I can still do it
<valorie> "one of these days"
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> websites are crap
<apachelogger> I think we should replace them all with redirects to youtube videos
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of2HU3LGdbo
<valorie> that reminds me of the one that Colbert used to introduce the off-year elections bit
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I can see how the cat chasing a duck while riding a roomba relates to elections *nod*
<valorie> that was the point
<valorie> so boring to talk about elections when you can watch cat on roomba in a costume etc
<valorie> I was going to find the bit but it looks like they only have whole shows now
<valorie> boo
<valorie> yup, part of the same vid
<valorie> classic
<valorie> I want to live in that household
<apachelogger> valorie: lol
<apachelogger> not sure I'd be comfortable with a catshark
<valorie> I know my cat wouldn't be down with that
<valorie> I totally would
<Riddell> soee: you pung?
<Riddell> apachelogger: as I said on the mailing list I looked at that patch but it doesn't apply cleanly to qt 5.3
<apachelogger> Riddell: on which list was that?
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel no?
<soee> Riddell: yeah i wanted your opinion @https://plus.google.com/117571247960696909377/posts/UCXneJhDwGt but i see Harald already gave an answer that would be similiar to yours
<Riddell> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-October/008835.html
<apachelogger> https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/openSUSE:Factory/libqt5-qtbase/0004-QFileDialog-implement-getOpenFileUrl-and-friends-for.patch?expand=1
<apachelogger> https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/openSUSE:Factory/libqt5-qtbase/0003-QFileDialog-turn-workingDirectory-into-a-QUrl.patch?expand=1
<apachelogger> Riddell: seems to apply for opensuse?
<apachelogger> there's also https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/openSUSE:Factory/libqt5-qtbase/0002-QUrl-fromLocalFile-QString-should-lead-to-an-empty-U.patch?expand=1
<apachelogger> and https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/KDE:Qt5/libqt5-qtbase/0001-QFileDialog-emit-urlsSelected-urlSelected-in-accept.patch?expand=1
<Riddell> seems opensuse have 5.3.2 https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/openSUSE:Factory/libqt5-qtbase/libqt5-qtbase.changes?expand=1
<apachelogger> that shouldn't really make a difference?
<Riddell> now you're saying we should have more patches? not like you :)
 * apachelogger wonders if he has a base clone around
<apachelogger> Riddell: they are upstream and break remote kio interaction :P
 * apachelogger needs to be able to watch porn form smb -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: so you want me to look at applying it again? you have no free time for it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I need to do iso in a bit
<apachelogger> so would be good if you could
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am trying to get you patches against 5.3.0 though
<Riddell> vale vale, I'll put it on my todo
<apachelogger> Riddell: .2 really would be easier ... http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/qtbase/ these apply against .0
<apachelogger> no clue if it builds, the 0004 is a complete theirs strategy merge so it might access a function that isn't there ^^
<Riddell> ooh thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re qt patch, for 14.10?
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> Might want to talk to the canonical folks ?
<apachelogger> I did include Mirv in the ping :P
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> Ok
<shadeslayer> Good enough ;)
<Mirv> apachelogger: shadeslayer: feel free to upload to utopic
<shadeslayer> Hurrah
<Mirv> I have one fix upcoming for bug #1357321 but probably not for utopic. and 5.3.2 tentatively beginning of November to v-series.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: have you seen the changes maxy did to the sddm init file?
<ubottu> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<Riddell> it's about 1/10th of the size now, I'm quite suspicious of it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: init file ? Nope
<Mirv> apachelogger: shadeslayer: just note that the main packaging branch is already about 5.3.2, 5.3.0 is at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src_530
<apachelogger> Mirv: for utopic?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git/commit/?id=f379e6d3fef88a5d71208c09e569c0383b799c89
<Mirv> apachelogger: no, not 5.3.2 for utopic
<Mirv> or depending what was asked :)
<Mirv> that _530 packaging branch is what's currently in utopic
<apachelogger> yah, we should land it in utopic  primarily 
<apachelogger> I guess for +1 we'll hopefully end up with 5.4 anyway :S
<Mirv> hopefully yes, but at first it's useful to get same bugfix release as Debian has to it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mmmm ... Well, mostly we will be using the upstart file anyway
<shadeslayer> So it should be fine I guess
<Mirv> 5.3.2 test packages are btw at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015 if ever interested (they are currently build for utopic, but I'll start source copy building them for v-series when it's open)
<Mirv> I'll have frameworkintegration and plasma-framework rebuilds there too
<Riddell> 5.3 is old school, all the plasma kids are talking about is 5.4 these days
<apachelogger> oh on that note
<apachelogger> Mirv: did we by any chance grow a patch regarding mouse/wheel input within the last month or so?
<apachelogger> wheel input on qt controls sliders is broken as of late for me and I am not sure whether something broke in kde frameworks or qt
<Mirv> apachelogger: no, qtbase has been relatively same since June: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+changelog . qtdeclarative has seen a lot of patches.
<apachelogger> mhh, need to do some investigating then
<apachelogger> brrr
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: sddm put into git, you may want to ci it
<apachelogger> brrr
<Riddell> does that make you shiver?
<apachelogger> yes, it's sddm :S
<Riddell> you should move to barcelona, toasty hot here
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, what's with muon now? did you twiddle the includes around
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I did, still needs packaging newer qt5 versions of qca, qoauth
<Riddell> and it installs qml and plugins to the wrong paths which needs looked at
<Riddell> and then it still doesn't install stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: have you made sure to use the /3/ include of pkg-kde?
<apachelogger> using /2/ would explain the incorrect path
<Riddell> I just build it by hand expecting ecm to pick up the right paths
<apachelogger> or did you do a manual build without packaging?
<apachelogger> ah, then it is peculiar
<apachelogger> Riddell: did the manchicken reply on what to do with qapt?
<Riddell> apachelogger: only to say he's busy
 * apachelogger throws hands up in the air
<Riddell> we have qapt for qt5 in the archive
<apachelogger> going to merge frameworks branch into amster then :P
<Riddell> which is weird because we have the qt4 .deb package still too
<Riddell> not sure why that doesn't show up in NBS
<apachelogger> I doubt we'll see another release of the qt4 thing anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: qt5 is in next
<apachelogger> it weirdly shares the runtime with qt4 though, because muon was blocking a full migration
<apachelogger> so that can be changed once we land muon in next
<Riddell> ah yes so it is
<Riddell> qoauth needs patches to compile, it can't find qca
<Riddell> apol tried to make a patch (in qca) but it didn't seem to do much
<Riddell> also the soversion is the same between qt4 and 5 which feels wrong
<apachelogger> yes, that is indeed wrong ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: of qca?
<Riddell> apachelogger: qca and qoauth I think
<apachelogger> Riddell: qca I think had an entire argument in some reviewrequest
 * apachelogger was rather under the impression that it got resolved 
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119939/
<apachelogger> check with MK I guess
<Riddell> "This change has been discarded." cos Ivan didn't like it despite everyone telling him it was necessary
<Riddell> you just can't get the upstreams these days
<apachelogger> #forkit
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola shadeslayer 
<Riddell> and hola sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: well several of of bugs  for my desktop-mime bit they are applying without problems, but one came back asking "how serious is this" because they do not know if it is beneficial or harmful
<Riddell> sgclark: have you tested them out? use dolphin to open a file of the relevant type, does it open in the application?
<Mamarok> seriously, guys, this keyboard issue is annoying, where should I report this to? Reminder of the problem: I can't add a German(Germany) layout despite having everything installed (language, keyboard packs), I currently have Swiss German, Swiss French and US, everytime I try to add the German one the only option availabel is German, Swiss
<Mamarok> the physical keyboard's layout is German (Germany)
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes I confirm that problem, most strange
<Riddell> Mamarok: I guess nobody answered before because nobody knows where that list comes from
<Mamarok> and there is really no reason this should happen
<Riddell> john layt is likely to know where it comes from
<Riddell> and it may well be a bug in kde or ubuntu
<Mamarok> it is a regression, sa I was able to have the German layout in Trusty,  so maybe something was modified in Utopic causing that
<Mamarok> s/sa/as/
<kubotu> Mamarok meant: "it is a regression, as I was able to have the German layout in Trusty,  so maybe something was modified in Utopic causing that"
<Mamarok> I wouldn't be astonished that the language issue with the konsole on multilingual installations is related
<Mamarok> could this be a regression in xkb-data?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Morning..
<sgclark> mornig
<Riddell> Mamarok: oh you using plasma 4 or 5?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iso_%28supermarket%29
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> I get to do a duplicated post on planet ubuntu again
<apachelogger> weeh
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> I'm going to get some lunch, ttyl
<Mamarok> Riddell:  still 4, I don't think Plasma5 is anywhere near to a productive use
<Mamarok> too many glitches, too many products not ported to kf5
<Mamarok> and the compatibility sucks
<Riddell> Mamarok: ah sorry I was assuming 5 for some reason, so it probably is a regression in something in ubuntu
<Mamarok> so report it to launchpad, but against which product?
<Riddell> xkb-data seems likely
<Mamarok> ok, will do
<Mamarok> now that is funny: bug 940924
<ubottu> bug 940924 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Layout "German (qwerty)" missing since 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940924
<Mamarok> bug #940924
<bshah> heh
<Mamarok> it did work for me on Trusty, though, so they made a fix and then did the regression again
<Riddell> Mamarok: any idea if this suggestion works? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/940924/comments/9
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 940924 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Layout "German (qwerty)" missing since 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mamarok> let me check...
<Mamarok> do I need to restart the system or just KDE?
<Riddell> just kde I expect
<Mamarok> yes! that did work, just adding that particular line makes Hermany show up again in the "Layout" list, but not if you try to use the first option in the KCM "Limit selection by language", so I guess there still is a glitch somewhere
<Riddell> interesting...
<Riddell> well I guess I can milestone it and try to upload the fix
<Riddell> well done on tracking it down Mamarok 
<Riddell> apachelogger, Mirv: adding those patches and compiling qtbase I get test failures in unrelated qdatetime http://paste.kde.org/p2wj0ti42
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe it just doesn't like your system time? ^^
<Mirv> Riddell: uh. try PPA? I have to say keeping qtbase tests enabled is not the easiest job, and sometimes one gets different results locally than on builders.
<Mirv> I've a qtbase build done this week in a PPA that didn't show any new problems
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1335639 in trusty queue for sru consideration
<ubottu> bug 1335639 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Trusty) "Korean fonts displayed as boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335639
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you actually upload scheduler sru btw?
 * apachelogger ponders using trusty next week for validation purposes
<Riddell> apachelogger: shadeslayer did  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/186821233/kubuntu-settings_1%3A14.04ubuntu15_1%3A14.04ubuntu15.1.diff.gz
<Riddell> in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<apachelogger> ah yes perfect
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I found the app again that allows multiple apt caches to be  built... it's chdist xD
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sgclark> hiyas
<Riddell> awooga http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2014/10/17/plasma-5-weekly-iso-revisited/
 * sgclark shares
<Riddell> apachelogger: does the image use trusty or utopic?
<shadeslayer> utopic IIRC
<Riddell> apachelogger: what packages should we recommend people install? neon or kubuntu-ci?
<Riddell> and what's the apt line for kubuntu-ci?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<Riddell> should that replace neon5 on https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages ?
<sgclark> I am told sddm generates WARNING: /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service is the selected default display manager but does not exist﻿
<apachelogger> Riddell: until utopic is out there is not much poin in telling people to use ci in apt :P
<Riddell> gotcha
<sgclark> what do I tell this user ^ ?
<Riddell> sgclark: should be safe to ignore
<Riddell> we don't use systemd
<Riddell> apachelogger, Mirv: the patches change symbols? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187570153/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.qtbase-opensource-src_5.3.0%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sgclark> we don't? ok
<sgclark> hmm well he is having the "black screen" issue.. 
<Riddell> hmm, that one went away for me updating to the latest package
<Riddell> sgclark: ask him to update to sddm 0.10.0 package
<sgclark> This thread is on my share of the sio today
<Riddell> sgclark: pardon?
<sgclark> s/sio/iso/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "This thread is on my share of the iso today"
<Riddell> I still don't understand
<sgclark> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2014/10/17/plasma-5-weekly-iso-revisited/
<Riddell> no comments there
<sgclark> gosh the post is on my g+ wall, I just gave him some suggestions that have worked for me
<sgclark> who knows, maybe he has the crazy NVidia problem I have
<sgclark> I had to completely remove the Ubuntu NVidia driver and install drivers from the NVidia site to get a functioning system
<sgclark> Riddell: https://plus.google.com/115409429955408963270/posts/8aLfA7Sxi3J
<Riddell> sgclark: answered with some bits
<sgclark> thanks
<genii> How do all the files in /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/    aside from "build" get created? Right now systemd-udevd on my 14.10 is groaning about not being able to open modules.builtin.bin   but I'm not sure what created it, since the linux-headers package doesn't contain any of it.
 * genii goes and pokes around more
<Riddell> sgclark: he replied and said " 
<Riddell> I uninstalled lightdm and verified that sddm-theme-breeze is installed. The message I get is : /etc/rc2.d/S02sddm: 4:. : Can't open /lib/init/init-d-script﻿"
<Riddell> which is weird, since that rc2.d script shouldn't get run if he's using upstart
<sgclark> hmm that is not good
<soee> hiho
<soee> good news, i just tried sddm again and it worked 
<sgclark> hello, great
<sgclark> yeah it works great for me with the upstream nvidia driver
<sgclark> ubuntu nvidia driver not so much
<soee> sgclark: it worked for you before ?
<sgclark> not with the nvidia driver from driver-manager no.
<soee> ups sorry, i see now that im on intel profiel not nvidia
<soee> ill try to switch to nvidia and see if sddm still works
<soee> hmm if i change profiel in Nvidia Settings is says i have to logout to get it applied, if i logout i have only black screen, if i than reboot i have intel profile again not nvidia
<soee> so it seems its not working with nvidia
<soee> back on lightdm
<soee> sddm does not work for me with nvdia
<soee> ;]
<shadeslayer> soee_: file a bug
<Riddell> yay, gtkbreeze uploaded which sets gtk theme, another nice little addition to plasma5 images
<soee_> shadeslayer: i posted few days ago comment under exuisting but related to nvidia-prime
<soee_> *existing bug
<sgclark> soee_ not work with nvidia?
<soee_> i think its nvidia-prime problem here 
<soee_> sgclark: nope
<sgclark> correct shadeslayer: I reported this bug some time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1377321
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1377321 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "sddm and nvidia-331 problems if nvidia-331/nvidia-prime is already installed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee_> sgclark: not sure how it works with single nvidia card, but on my laptop with optimus technology it works only when im on intel profile
<soee_> laso im on latest xorg edgers ppa drivers = 343
<sgclark> and nvidia-prime pulls in a ton of unity-gnome crap and leaves you with unity-greeter that cannot start the session
<soee_> ah yes so i did not post a comment but only added myself as affected
<soee_> sgclark: nope, i have nothing related to unity
<sgclark> soee_: I gave up with the ubuntu nvidia drivers, all the dpends had my system all confused. and it horrible.
<sgclark> ran horrible
<soee_> ;]
<soee_> so you are using direct from nvidia ?
<sgclark> so I uninstalled all of it and ran the nvidia script and sddm runs happy as a lark and my system runs beautifully
<soee_> interesting
<sgclark> but not really an option for your day to day user...
<sgclark> so getting it properly working is a better solution
<soee_> maybe is houdl post new bug
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm I do get a German layout as an option when trying to add layouts in plasma5
<Riddell> Mamarok: but in limit to country it doesn't list germany only germany (switzerland)
<Mamarok> Riddell: well, the layout is there, but what is more than strange is the impossibility to limit by language, German doesn't show up, only German, Swiss, and that layout is totally different
<Mamarok> and that is just plain wrong, as there is no German, Swiss "language", ther only is a different keyboard layout
<Riddell> Mamarok: so what does adding that change to the de file make different?
<Riddell> this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/940924/comments/9
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 940924 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Layout "German (qwerty)" missing since 12.04" [High,Confirmed]
<Mamarok> for me the layout was missing, too
<Mamarok> it was there in Trusty, and gone in Utopic
<apparle> Guys I want to contribute to some development in Kubuntu, any small project or something I can get started with...?
<sgclark> apparle: I am sure there are several things that you could help with :) unfortunately most are in european time and it is getting rather late on a Friday, so keep hanging out in here and I am sure we can work out things for you to do. Thanks!
<apparle> ohk cool :)
<valorie> apparle: what are you interested in doing?
<valorie> packaging, documentation, other?
<valorie> also, good to read the links in the /topic
<valorie> have you upgraded or installed utopic yet?
<valorie> upgraded to
<apparle> I'm pretty much a noob I guess
<valorie> we all start new
<valorie> but what interests you?
<apparle> had started working on KDE summer of code long long time back, but couldn't continue due to some personal problems
<valorie> so you do have some intensive knowledge
<apparle> and then was away from linux and kubuntu itself for roughly 3-4 years
<valorie> it takes quite a bit to be accepted
<apparle> no I don't think so
<valorie> just curious: GSoC for KDE, or Season of KDE?
<apparle> no no not GSoC
<apparle> I agree... that's a big shot :D
<apparle> season of KDE
<valorie> GSoc is sponsored by Google
<valorie> SoK is just KDE
<valorie> we're just kicking off a new SoK right now, actually
<valorie> now through the end of Jan.
<apparle> ohh cool
<valorie> anyway, back on point: what do you see yourself doing in Kubuntu?
<apparle> btw, just out of curiosity, how time intensive is it typically... I'm also Graduate student doing my Masters 
<valorie> it's quite an exciting time here
<valorie> that all depends on what you want to do, and how much time you have
<apparle> I thought I might start with some basic bug fixing etc. though I don't know if that's a good place to start, since it requires knowledge of the existing stuff
<valorie> how about testing?
<apparle> sure, why not 
<valorie> our supposedly final images are out, with release coming soon
<valorie> have you kept up on what's happening in Kubuntu, with our CI and so forth?
<apparle> no not really... installed Kubuntu about a month ago
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so KDE is also making big changes, starting by splitting kdelibs into the Frameworks
<apparle> I was just keeping up with news like Nokia and Qt, but not release-by-release news
<apparle> ok... go on
<valorie> that work is largely done, although of course each library is being improved as time goes along
<valorie> and there is now Plasma 5, based on those new frameworks
<valorie> that is nearly done, and 5.1 was released two days ago
<valorie> lots of excitement around that, because it looks and works really elegant
<valorie> smooth and modern
<valorie> still some stuff missing of course
<valorie> finally, applications will be ported as well
<valorie> some are done, some remain
<valorie> so our upstream is up to lots of new wonderful stuff, including using CI too
<valorie> we're following along and doing that with our packages - see #kubuntu-ci for the reports as they are generated
<apparle> what's CI ?
<valorie> the final bit is that we're putting our new packaging in the Debian git, so we can share packaging with them when possible
<valorie> this should give all of us debian and kubuntu packagers more time to improve quality more, while spending less time on repetitive tasks
<valorie> continuous integration with automated testing
<apparle> ohk, is there some documents I can read up, to get started
<valorie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuous_integration
<valorie> well, get started with what, is the question?
<valorie> what are you interested in
<apparle> :D I'm not sure
<apparle> anyway, I've got to run right now... I'll be back in few hours, you'll be around
<apparle> ?
<valorie> if you want to do testing, here are some links: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds/82050/testcases
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds/82052/testcases
<valorie> yes, I'll be around for quite awhile
<apparle> ok testing is one option, what are other options... since you are giving me a choice 
<valorie> I suggest reading some of kdeplanet
<valorie> esp. our kubuntu stuff, and look at recent news on kubuntu.org
<valorie> see what catches your interest
<valorie> and we can start from there
<apparle> ok, sounds good, I'll be back after some time
<apparle> btw, a side question, do you know if some API or something reports if a sound is playing
<apparle> dbus interface to pulseaudio or phonon?
<apparle> I get irritated by the fact that system sleeps even when music is playing through some music streaming website, and I thought maybe I'll script it up somehow.
<valorie> PA reports it, kmix reports it
<valorie> so you want it not to sleep if there is sound?
<valorie> your question might better be answered in #kde-multimedia though
<valorie> where the experts live
<apparle> yes... that should be the behaviour in a typical system right
<apparle> if music is playing, or I'm playing a movie on youtube, the system should not go to sleep
<apparle> actually small small things like this, that's what made me think, let me contribute to the project
<apparle> but 3 years, and I'm just amazed at the awesomeness which KDE and Kubuntu have reached.
<apparle> 95% of the things just work out of the box, as compared to how things were, back in 2010-11
<valorie> apparle: there might be a setting somewhere to inhibit that
<valorie> not sure
<apparle> It seems Amarok and VLC do that on their own. There is a bug on clementine player which I use. But this should be something system wide, implemented at Pulseaudio level I think
<valorie> then #pulseaudio might be the chan for ya
<valorie> or both....
<valorie> the thing is, PA is used by many linux systems, not just KDE
<valorie> so dunno if "system wide" setting like that will work
<valorie> Coling will know
<apparle> I think I'll have to detect that sound is playing for maybe more than 5sec to conclude that it's not a system sound but a multimedia playback and put it under a script in sleep.d 
<apparle> /etc/pm/sleep.d
<apparle> that should be generic enough to work KDE or non KDE
<apparle> We'll discuss this after I'm back. Bye for now.
<valorie> like I said, take it up with the experts
<valorie> and look at bugs.kde.org and see if others have reported the same thing
<valorie> bye
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-18
<apparle> valorie: I'm back, I did look up in bug.kde and I stumbled upon one, but it had no activity. And later when I was seriously searching for it, I couldn't find it again 
<valorie> apparle: hi, sorry, I had to go out
<valorie> did you log into bko?
<valorie> if so, your searches are maybe saved
<apparle> valorie: I might have even voted it up. Is there a way to list which all bugs I've voted up?
<valorie> hmmm, that I do not know
<valorie> I would look in my browser history, I guess
<apparle> finally found it
<apparle> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335729
<ubottu> KDE bug 335729 in general "Inhibit suspend while sound is playing" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> cool
<valorie> if you talk to apachelogger about it (harald) and he agrees, he *might* help you figure out how to fix it
<valorie> emphasis on MIGHT
<apparle> does sound in browsers like firefox also go through phonon, or is it something specific to KDE apps 
<apparle> I guess he'll respond here if he deems it interesting.
<valorie> phonon isn't involved
<valorie> it will be a PA thing, or ....
<valorie> I have no expertise here
<valorie> he will respond either in #kde-mm or on the bug
<valorie> busy fellow
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mparillo> I was able to test a live USB (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds/82052/testcases), but when I tried to test the Install Kubuntu path, it seemed I could not type the WEP password when trying to connect to the WiFi at the beginning of installation. Is there already a bug filed for it, because maybe my launchpad-fu is not up to finding it.
<mparillo> Could it be this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1018160 I could have sworn it worked when I installed Beta-1.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1018160 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Accept WEP in the ubiquity wireless network chooser dialog" [Low,New]
<mparillo> Ending my live USB session to try again.
<lordievader> Ugh, why is WEP still used... 
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Moter8> Downloaded utopic-desktop-amd64.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ and tried to install it inside a VMware Workstation 10 VM. (2014-10-18)
<Moter8> I'm getting ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 when trying to install kubuntu.
<Moter8> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187634838/2014-10-18_14-40-12.png
<Moter8> Where do I report this bug to? I found http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds/82058/testcases but Im not sure which to chose.
<mparillo> Moter8: It does not look like you got far enough to select what kind of installation you were to do (auto-resize, entire disk, etc.), so I would just pick which one you intended to do, and use the comment box to detail your results. If you open a Launchpad bug (against Ubiquity?) I would then put the bug number in the fatal field.
<Moter8> The installer doesnt ask for partitions at all
<Moter8> I ignored the error and it just continued with timezones
<Moter8> and now it's stuck at installing (there's no progress indicator). Thanks
<mparillo> Moter8: YW. One other tip, you may want to mention in the bug / testcase comments that you are installing to a VM. Unfortunately, in my experience that means you will get less help, especially since it is VMware.
<Moter8> I did
<Moter8> Ill try with virtualbox
<Moter8> http://i.imgur.com/TgKFkpM.png ugh
<lordievader> Moter8: Rather try KVM, last I've heard of VBox was that is was broken.
<Moter8> It's a win8 host
<Moter8> cant run kvm on that i think?
<lordievader> Ah never mind ;)
<mparillo> I agree: With a Windows Host (win7 on my work laptop) VMware is just smoother than Virtual Box.
<R33D3M33R> hello, I wanted to do a dist-upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10. After some time a dialog popped up, asking me if I want to replace a file. After saying yes, the installation hung. Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/pH441yyC
<R33D3M33R> there seems to be a bug in DistUpgradeViewKDE
<R33D3M33R> .py
<R33D3M33R> oh, found a bug report:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1375088
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1375088 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade crashes with TypeError" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hola
<soee_> ok i added this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1383030
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383030 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Login manager sddm does not work when nvidia profile is active" [Undecided,New]
<soee_> wow: KDE Telepathy 0.9.0 Released :D
<soee_> can we expect this version in 14.10 ?
<Riddell> soee_: that might be pushing it
<soee> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-12
<soee> good morning
<santa_> morning Riddell, I have seen you split the bumping of the build dependencies to a separate script, that's very good because we could share some scriptery between kubuntu and siduction, I would like to improve some things in kubuntu-automation, so do you have a few minutes to discuss the details/behaviour of some new scripts I plan to write?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> moin
<Riddell> hi santa_, sure
<santa_> Riddell: ok, thats what I have in mind: working on the assumption that we usually work with 3 directories (one for frameworks other for plasma and other for apps) having all the git repos of the packaging
<Riddell> yes
<santa_> lets supose we are in /home/user/kubuntu/frameworks cointaning alll the repos
<santa_> I wanted to to an script which could be executed this way:
<santa_> dev-package-name-list -d siduction -r frameworks -v 5.15
<santa_> this would write a file named dev-package-name-lists/frameworks-siduction.json 
<santa_> this file would look like this:
<santa_> {
<santa_>     "libkf5bluezqt-dev": "TODO",
<santa_>     "extra-cmake-modules": "TODO",
<santa_>     "libkf5i18n-dev": "TODO",
<santa_> ...
<santa_> }
<santa_> replacing TODO with the version of the -dev package in question
<santa_> and the version would be find out this way:
<santa_> - epoch or not, parsing changelog
<santa_> - upstream version: inspecting ftp
<santa_> and these json files would be used by the bumping bds script
<Riddell> but how would you find the names of the -dev packages?
<santa_> packages ending in -dev with some exceptions
<santa_> I already have something similar in the siduction scriptery
<Riddell> santa_: all sounds good, the current way of managing build-deps is simplistic and incomplete
<santa_> yeah, I think my stuff for siduction works better :P however I have some crappy details in my scripts which I would like to change stealing some ideas from current's kubuntu-automation
<santa_> Riddell: also I would like to write a git-clone-all script, which would clone all the repos
<santa_> to do something like git-clone-all -r frameworks
<Riddell> santa_: where is that useful?
<santa_> if you screw up and want to start from scratch
<Riddell> :)
<santa_> also for new people ... are they suposed to clone all of them manually?
<Riddell> cloneing is done as part of the staging and ubuntu-archive scripts
<santa_> hmmm
<santa_> I was kind of surprised you didn't already have one
<santa_> I mean something to clone, ok I will focus on the json thing first
<santa_> Riddell: also once it's done I would like to change the bump-build-dep-versions to use deb822 which seems to me more reliable than doing s/what/ever/ in the control file, would you be ok with that?
<Riddell> santa_: I don't know what that is
<Riddell> but if it's more reliable that can only be a good thing :)
<santa_> it's a python library to parse and write debian control files and changelogs in a structured fashion
<santa_> I'm using it very much in my automation scriptery
<Riddell> sounds like just the job
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_kaccounts-integration/34/console
<Tm_T> I started version upgrade 15.04 -> 15.10
<Tm_T> I expect to have some conflicts once again, will try report them as they come
<Riddell> sitter: that plugins directory just won't sit still
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Tm_T> aand thru, nothing meaningful issue
<sitter> sgclark: fwiw, that merge went wrong http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/36/
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kaccounts-integration/60/
 * bshah shall turn of highlights for mediacenter in this channel... -.-
<sitter> sgclark: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_baloo/118/ computer says you didn't git rm patches
<santa_> Riddell: ok, I think I got the part of generating the json files working fine, mailing kubuntu-devel...
<sitter> sgclark: I don't see the ABI break in kdepim
<sitter> oh
<sitter>     This breaks the API but the widget is only used internally so i think it's something we can live on.
 * sitter throws hands up in the air
<allee> kgeomap
<soee> hiho
<lordievader> o/
<soee> is there some app to track time ?
<Riddell> jose: bye!
<jose> Riddell: hi!
<mparillo> soee: You mean a time tracking app, such as a consultant might need?
<soee> app that will track time you spend on some tasks
<mparillo> I never tried it (shuddering to recall when I did that @work), but if your needs are simple, I bet this would work: https://www.kde.org/applications/utilities/ktimetracker/
<soee> i do not see it in wily repos
<mparillo> Hmm, It shows here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/ktimetracker
<mparillo> Could it be that we need all of PIM?
<mparillo> But if I follow the links to (in my case 32-bit), I see: ktimetracker_4.14.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (314.0 KiB)
<mparillo> Running qapt ...
<mparillo> soee: ktimetracker seems to work when I launch it from the konsole
<soee> mparillo: coll, ill check it later
<soee> atm. i have free account @ toggl.com
<sgclark> ...
<sheytan> Hey guys. Is there any magic command that allows to install kubuntu without Ubiquity? It crashes all the time ;/
<sheytan> i have the daily build of 15.10
<Riddell> sheytan: report bugs on crashes please :)
<sheytan> Riddell: doesn't it report automatically as it says on the crash message?
<Riddell> hmm dunno
<Riddell> netboot install is the alternative way http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu392/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sheytan> Well, i think in that case i will wait till 22.10 :D
<sheytan> can i find somwhere the log from installation?
<DalekSec> Usually in /var/log/installer/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://www.change.org/p/steven-moffat-bbc-doctor-who-production-team-get-rid-of-the-sonic-sunglasses-and-maybe-the-screwdriver-too
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-13
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sonic sunglasses were stupid anyway
<shadeslayer> screwdriver was being used as a magic wand
<shadeslayer> ( as is the TARDIS these days IMHO )
<lordievader> Good morning
<soee> hiho
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> clivejo: kdevelop has a new version if you're up for some packaging
<Riddell> santa_: about?
<santa_> Riddell: yep, whats up?
<Riddell> santa_: trying your script I get https://paste.kde.org/pvocve2ar
<Riddell> etc etc
<Riddell> what's missing?
<santa_> let me see...
<santa_> Riddell: so ... do you have the bluedevil git repository cloned in bluedevil?
<Riddell> santa_: well no
<Riddell> should I?
<santa_> Riddell: yep its meant to be executed in the directory where you have the git repos, because it needs to inspect the control files and changelogs
<Riddell> santa_: so next question, did you write the script to download all the repos? :)
<santa_> Riddell: however we could change that and pass the directory of all the git repos being the default inspecting pwd
<santa_> Riddell: regarding the git-clone-all I have one for siduction but I would like to tweak it a bit before sending it
<santa_> at the same time we could make it suitable for siduction/neon not just kubuntu
<Riddell> right, that would be good
<Xilm> I'm testing out 15.10Beta2 and need a few hints on how to navigate for information on the website. How do I learn more about Radeon video support?
<Xilm> How big is the development community behind Ubuntu?
<soee> whos working on new apps ?
<sgclark> Xilm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<sgclark> no clue on size of development community
<sgclark> soee: I am , help welcome
<soee> sgclark: oh sure but i do not know how to fix thigs :D i can test only atm.
<sgclark> should be good to test, one sec
<soee> kdepim problems i'v seen on report page
<Xilm> I wanted to test out one of the closed source Radeon drivers and Kubuntu isn't fully booting back up. I'm a little surprised that 15.10 will be released later this month.
<soee> Xilm: there are also huge problems with propriety nvidia drivers and prime :)
<soee> so you are not alone..
<Xilm> Nvidia worked great on my Kubuntu 14.04 installation.
<sgclark> sddm seems to be a problem with proprietary. Not something I can fix heh. There are bug reports though?
<yofel> there is, and it's not only SDDM, so something further down in the stack
<sgclark> 14.04 is completely differrent architecture
<soee> sgclark: 3 packages fail to build from new apps
<Xilm> The link you gave looks good so far. The Ubuntu websites are always a little hard to navigate.
<sgclark> ok not ready then, will get to it when i can
<Xilm> I also find it strange that there is a library conflict with Steam that has persisted. There are webpages dedicated to resolving the problem.
<sgclark> Steam is not something Kubuntu would package, Ubuntu core maybe? no clue really
<Xilm> I'm in this chat because I use the Kubuntu variant. I know the libraries belong to Ubuntu. There's a conflict with the libraries Steam provides and the 15.xx install.
<sgclark> ok my apologies, I cannot help there though.
<sgclark> soee: seems I forgot to upload my last pim build. 
<sgclark> two more to fix, will get to it shortly
<Xilm> I think it's really more Steam's fault but they should never release a primetime product that fails to install.
<mustafam> Hi, I am testing beta 2, have some problems
<mustafam> First, After reaching the login screen, the keyboard is not responsive, after few seconds, I can write
<soee> sgclark: cool\
<mustafam> Is this a known bug?
<soee> not that i know of
<mustafam> Second: I think this bug is important, it prevents any user with only DSL/PPPoE from connecting, and we approach release:
<mustafam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1446689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1446689 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager configured to use /usr/sbin/pppoe but does not recommend pppoe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Xilm> If Kubuntu can still boot to single (or multi) mode, I should be able to follow the instructions on that link. Thanks sgclark!
<soee> oh, nvidia 358.09 has been released
<soee> sgclark: 2 packages fail now
<sgclark> I am fully aware, busy with outside kubuntu stuff right now. I will have it done today though.
<soee> sgclark: ok so i'll test them tomorrow as its getting late here
<sgclark> ok sorry, really need more packagers.
<soee> yup
<Xilm> Trying rlgrx has gone terrible for me. Is there a fail safe to start Xorg?
<Xilm> My computer is hanging on boot because of trying rlgrx.
<Xilm> I've followed the page giving recommendations on purging flgrx.
<soee> i do not know what it is so no help from my side
<soee> but you shoudl try on #ubuntu maybe
<soee> this is Kubuntu dev channel not support :)
<Xilm> I'm using 15.10Beta2 so I can't bother the regular channel. It's the little helper util that switches to the proprietary driver that got me in trouble!
<sgclark> video drivers are a beast, unfortunately that is a much lower layer than what the devs here work on in most cases we will not be able to help here. and yeah this is not a support channel
<sgclark> helper util?
<sgclark> no idea what that is
<soee> maybe somethind related to ati/radeon
<soee> i never had any of those
<Xilm> Kubuntu 15.10 has a little bluish icon that recommends trying the proprietary Radeon driver.
<sgclark> I had one once and never could boot into anything including windows so dunno
<soee> :D
<soee> but well .. now with nvidia i can't boot either :D
<sgclark> kubuntu-driver-manager I think , who is in charge of that? Riddell? yofel?
<Xilm> Everything should work when 15.10 is released?
<sgclark> gosh I would hope so. but as I say video drivers are out of our hands. I will look into who is in charge of that driver manager though...
<Xilm> I'm chasing after testing 15.10Beta to see how some games work in the mean time before the full release.
<Xilm> I see better hardware support than 15.04 for my on board audio. When does Beta3 come out?
<soee> Xilm: there wont be next beta
<soee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<Xilm> KDE is based on QT 4 when QT 5 is out?
<sgclark> nope, plasam5 is qt5
<Xilm> Plasma is the desktop manager?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> there are still a few lingering apps that need porting, most of kde is qt5 now
<Xilm> The major version of KDE is 4?
<sgclark> I am not entirely an expert on the subject, but I believe they are moving away from KDE versions and instead version kf5, plasma, applications etc. AKA there will never be a KDE5, but instead the different product sets. Anyone feel free to make sense.
<clivejo> sounds right to me
<clivejo> Plasma is currently 5.4
<clivejo> mostly ported to QT5
<yofel> plasma and frameworks are 100% QT5, applications are a mix
<yofel> sgclark: that was originally written by shadeslaye_r I believe, no idea who maintains it right now
<yofel> but I think the problem is the driver, not the driver manager
<sgclark> yeah that is my guess too
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rperier> hi all
<Riddell> hi rperier
<Riddell> sgclark: how did apps 15.08.2 go?
<Riddell> mostly green by the looks of it http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.2_wily.html
<Riddell> anyone tested?
<vip> i could try
<vip> i've already got staging frameworks and plasma, so one more testing repo should not break anything ;)
<Riddell> vip: go for it :)
<vip> i'm only afraid of upggading akonadi, kmail and kwallet ;)
<vip> last time whole kwallet was, how i could name it, cleaned :-)
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> well this might have some improvements
<Riddell> final freeze tomorrow
<Riddell> hmm
<ahoneybun> that's a lot of green
<ahoneybun> :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: able to help test?
<ahoneybun> is there a ISO around or do I install Beta2 and add a repo Riddell? 
<Riddell> yes install wily and add the repo
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I'll grab Beta2 ISO and install it on a spare machine
<ahoneybun> seems I have it already
 * ahoneybun makes a USB drive
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do I need another repo or just staging-applications?
<ahoneybun> *kdeapplications
<Riddell> ahoneybun: just that one
<ahoneybun> k
<vip> Riddell: looks fine for me
<Riddell> vip: kontact still working?
<vip> Riddell: I use kmail standalone, it works
<Riddell> lovely
<vip> (without using kontact command)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: getting anywhere?
<ahoneybun> got the ISO made going to install in a min
<Riddell> we also need upgrade testing now that the modemmanager issue has gone
<vip> (oh, last time with kwallet, my knetworkmanager user wifi networks gone too)
<vip> and i've also googled for backing all networks up, but no success
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is that Kubuntu logo in the installer a placeholder or forever?
<ahoneybun> as in the animal design for this release could fit there no?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: forever I guess, VDG design addon
<sitter> UI is frozen
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> really nice stuff though sitter
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> bbl
<ahoneybun> morning claus_chr
<ahoneybun> clivejo: 
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm updating Beta2 now
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kwin/128/parsed_console/job/wily_unstable_kwin/128/parsed_console/log_content.html#WARNING1
<Riddell> sitter: there is no libhybris on amd64 any more, not sure what to do about that
<sitter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhybris/0.1.0+git20131207+e452e83-0ubuntu40~gcc5.1
<sitter> Riddell: if there wasn't I'd think upstream shouldn't look for it :P
<Riddell> tell it to upstream I guess, he says it's fine to ignore
<sitter> Riddell: but why would we ignore it?
<Riddell> because libhybris doesn't exist on amd64 now
<sitter> Riddell: wily disagrees
<bshah> We build our own libhybris and libhybris on amd64 makes no sense
<Riddell> wily is silly, mobile kci wily agrees
<sitter> bshah: so kwin should stop looking for it on !arm
<Riddell> I've no idea how to code arch specific stuff in cmake
<Riddell> I guess it must be possible
<soee> Riddell: why here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.series_filter=wily&field.status_filter=published&batch=75&memo=150&start=150 we have one 15.08.1 pachage when there shoudl be 15.08.2 and it also faisl to build
<Riddell> soee: we don't package libkgeomap
<soee> sgclark: 15.08.2 packages are ready i assume ?
<Riddell> soee: go go testing!
<soee> Riddell: so shouldn't libkgeomap be removed from staging ppa ?
<soee> just to not keep trash there ?
<Riddell> yep
<BluesKaj> is the staging- kdeapplications ppa something we should add to the sources.list?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: if you want to help out in testing 15.08.2 yes
<BluesKaj> sure, I'll give it a shot
<Riddell> great
<soee> Riddell: quick donwload and smooth upgrade
<Riddell> soee: apps still working? tried kontact?
<soee> Riddell: one moment have to reboot
<BluesKaj> Riddell, anymore packages in the works for the staging ppas, or should I remove them now that upgrades are done?
<BluesKaj> I have them commented atm
<Riddell> that's all for now
<BluesKaj> ok
<sgclark> morning
<soee> Riddell: kontact works, but i did not test it a lot
<soee> Krunner as alwyas crashes at first search http://paste.ubuntu.com/12780776/
<Riddell> good enough for me, I'll upload to archive  ← sgclark
<soee> ok the crash is because:: [15:22] <d_ed> crash in baloo if baloo indexing is disabled
<sgclark> thank you
<soee> sgclark: thanks - great work, as always :)
<soee> what frameworks version we have in Wily ? 5.15 ?
<sgclark> should be
<yofel> huh
<yofel> didn't I cherry pick some baloo crash fix that was related to disabled indexing
<yofel> or did that just fix dolphin :/
<soee> yofel: i have this crash all the time with indexing disabled
<yofel> meh, I guess I'll try that when I get home
<yofel> but I do have email indexing enabled, so maybe I'm fine with that
<soee> https://plus.google.com/+AndreaDelSarto88/posts/1WNGjGYEksi :)
<genii> I'm not sure what package to report a bug like this against... When I plug my phone into the USB port, it starts rebooting in a loop ( Kubuntu 15.04, Samsung S2 in MTP mode)
<Riddell> the phone or the computer?
<yofel> if it's the connection then I saw that once myself, no idea how I got rid of it though..
<alvin> kdebase-apps-bin: Is that package installed on a default install, and should it be? Because I'm missing it. I installed Kubuntu 15.10 when beta2 came out.
<alvin> sorry, kde-baseapps-bin
<genii> Riddell: The phone, caight in a reboot loop
<Riddell> genii: even less idea then I'm afraid
<genii> Riddell: Ah, OK. Guess I'll poke at it when I have some time then
<Riddell> alvin: no I don't think it is and I can't see anything in it that we'd need
<alvin> Riddell: Well, it sure explains the bug I filed last week: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353601 I was wondering why it was still unconfirmed, but I can now see I'm missing kdebookmarks, which is part of kde-baseapps-bin
<ubottu> KDE bug 353601 in general "Bookmark editor does not open" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<genii> yofel: Just went 14.10->15.04 when 14.10 repos got archived, wasn't doing it before, so something specific to Vivid ( same cord even as before)
<alvin> sorry, 'keditbookmarks'
<yofel> genii: I didn't have the phone reboot. In my case it was constantly dis-/connecting every second
<Riddell> hmm, konsole with kf5 uses bookmarks manager from kdelibs4
<Riddell> alvin: does it work once you install it?
<alvin> Riddell: Yes, I just tried
<alvin> Editing Konsole bookmarks and KRDC bookmarks now works again.
<Riddell> I guess that sound be added to the recommends then
<genii> yofel: Any idea what package to file a bug like this against?
<yofel> nope
<Riddell> prth: bshah asks if ubiquity is ported to qt5 yet
<prth> Riddell, It's not. right?
<Riddell> prth: nope
<prth> Riddell, I have submitted "Port Ubiquity to Qt5" proposal for KDE SoK 
<Riddell> just seen that
<prth> Riddell, do I need to provide only description of the project in SoK?
<Riddell> I guess so
<prth> kb9vqf, thanks
<prth> s/kb9vqf/k
<kb9vqf> prth: for what?
<prth> kb9vqf, i just mistakenly hit tab after k
<kb9vqf> ah
<kb9vqf> sorry for the noise :-)
<allee> Hi, Can someone please set bug 1505187 to won't fix (I'm not allowed to do it)  Updating the package README would be a plus ;)
<ubottu> bug 1505187 in digikam (Ubuntu) "missing location search and geotools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1505187
<soee> with slow connection/transfer when doing apt-get update and there are some update available, before the packages gets updates, we will see liek 1000000000 times notfication a"System update available" ... :/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-15
<Strav> hi! Two small issues with kubuntu 15.10 which I'm not sure are due to packaging or upstream: 1. When trying to use kmail from the system try, it's icon is missin (and I cannot interact with it's menu (it does not show)). 2. When setting Akregator to only show unread messages, as soon as one message is clicked/read, the whole list vanish. Would be nice to know if anyone else is having these issues before creating a bug report. Thanks!
<Strav> *system tray
<soee> good morning
<sitter> Riddell: btw what happened to the locale kcm packaging integration?
<yofel> hm, today's final freeze. damnit
<soee> :-)
<soee> is it something bad ?
<Riddell> sitter: same thing as kdenetwork-filesharing, incomplete SoC task https://community.kde.org/GSoC/2015/ranveeraggarwal
<sitter> qq
<sitter> Riddell: where's the code?
<Riddell> hmm good question
<Riddell> sitter: asked ranveer the student
<yofel> soee: well, I never actually had time to add kconf update scripts for dolphin, ktp, etc. desktop files
<yofel> guess people will have to live with it
<sitter> huh
<sitter> Riddell: did he pass without submitting any code :O
<Riddell> oh he submitted some, just didn't quite finish any of it somehow
<sitter> well as long as you can give me the code :P
<sitter> gsocs rarely get finished anyway, hence why students are meant to submit code at the very least to pass
<sitter> heck, my phonon project isn't finished 4 years later :P
<bshah> well, you don't have to submit code but submit code samples
<sitter> true
<sitter> as a mentor you should make people submit code though
<bshah> actually which code submission are we talking about?
<bshah> one in melange? or git
<bshah> ?
<sitter> gyt
<sitter> actually
<sitter> anywhere KDE
<bshah> if student didn't do something in git/svn then I wouldn't pass him/her
<sitter> lest you see code how would you let someone pass
<Riddell> I did see code, I just forget where it was now, maybe in reviewboard
<Riddell> and that was only 1 of his 4 sub-tasks
 * sitter shakes head and goes tsktsk
<sitter> anyway
<sitter> anyone got an idea where we could put tarball reference URLs in git?
<sitter> i.e. we want to be able to build archive branches from git with a tarball in jenkins except not everything has a watch file and sometimes we need repacked tars (e.g. qt)
<sitter> so I need a place to put tarball urls
<yofel> hm, either add watch files, or I think you'll have to add yet more metadata in debian/source/whatever
<yofel> or maybe something like a pristine_tar target would work for the repack
<sitter> if there was an actual standard for repacking that would help xD
<sitter> mh
<yofel> well, there isn't. The target approach is about the most reasonable one that I came across so far
<sitter> watch wouldn't solve it I fear. there would be cases where we want to pick a specific existing repack to make use of shared checksums so we can share the same origs
<yofel> hm
<sitter> yofel: there's a "standard" script I think somewhere
<sitter> which is like 20 lines of glorious shell or something xD
<yofel> now that you mention it, there was something like that
<sitter> FTR https://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/repacking.html
<yofel> ETOOMANYTOOLS
<sitter> there is a python version doing the same I think
<sitter> it's binary though I think
<sitter> https://wiki.debian.org/UnpackWaf
<sitter> it literally does the same thing though it seems...
<sitter> and still needs a target
<sitter> so yeah, I used repack.stub the last couple of times I had to do a repack
<sitter> cleanest least overhead solution I have seen so far
<sitter> yofel: problem with uscan BTW is that I can't make it download a specific version with download.kde.org
<sitter> might be that I am too weak minded to use it though :(
<yofel> right, that's a really annoying "feature" of it :S
<sitter> uff
<sitter> all very annoying
 * sitter shakes fist and proceeds to write orig.tar verification regex
<sitter> (.+)_([\d.]+)\.orig\.tar(.*)
<jocke> Hi! Sorry if postinf off-topic, but today I tried to install development packages for QT on my Kubuntu 15.04 due to a project, sadly this really screwed up my KDE desktop. Is there an easy way to force a complete reinstall of KDE? I really don't want to go down the "reinstall complete operating system" path.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> jocke: make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<sitter> Riddell: püng
 * sitter is as per usual very impressed by how broken tests worked previously
<BluesKaj> noticed flash plugins are no longer listed in muon, not a big problem, is HTML5 finally being adopted by most websites? If so how can a user know ?
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788904/
<sitter> needs review please
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> looks good
<Riddell> sitter: why origin: vendor?
<Riddell> "If the Author field is present, the Origin field can be omitted and it's assumed that the patch comes from its author."
<sitter> Riddell: distro patches are vendor
<sitter> and since the patch isn't approved upstream I can't reallly call it anything but vendor
<sitter> shadeslayer: thx
<Riddell> '"vendor" for a patch created by Debian or another distribution vendor' hmm ok
 * sitter rolls source
<Riddell> sitter: wow a rare case of these package tests actually catching a bug!
<sitter> pft
<sitter> just because no one automates the test provisioning
<sitter> e.g. that kdeinit stuff is probably wrong in all packages which *will* eventually cause pointless failure
<soee> are we able to track down and fix the sddm bug with propriety drivers + nvidia-prime before final release ?
<yofel> well, there is a bug for it - so I think it's out of our hands
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-88-g60e2928 * Aleix Pol: discover (5 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Add a header to the Installed Page
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/60e2928519c42a5f88f7fb7dd40f79ce726178c3
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-89-g40632b4 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/declarative (2 files)
<pursuivant> Add a count property to the ApplicationProxyModel
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/40632b432be82614c74b40f6c662f67324aec3d7
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-90-g7534e90 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/Transaction/TransactionModel.h
<pursuivant> QVector is awesome, apparently
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/7534e9029dc1d63e32ef00d3add7161ee7df948b
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-91-ged9ae25 * Aleix Pol:  (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Show the transactions progress in the Installed page
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ed9ae251c0e76998e4ef264e0ff29251d71f0dd8
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-92-g669f6ac * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/Information.qml
<pursuivant> Narrow the carroussel elements
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/669f6ac5fb6982e15e517da2f1a216ac1506e7f1
<soee> yofel: is it possible to mark each mail that is moved to trash as read (kmail) ?
<clivejo> soee: good question
<clivejo> let me know if you get an answer
<soee> trying to solve this for some time :D
<clivejo> Id also like the spam folder to stop recording unread items!
<clivejo> soee: do you use gmail with kmail?
<clivejo> my internet has gone to the dogs, Id be faster on dial-up
<soee> clivejo: 1 account yes
<clivejo> do you know why the same email appears in a number of different folders?
<soee> clivejo: yup, dunno why
<yofel> not that I know of, I do that by hand
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-93-g1c302e8 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/ApplicationsTop.qml
<pursuivant> Fix warning
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/1c302e84aec9310522f1d0ce7dbc74b95531bfda
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-94-g1ca60a3 * Aleix Pol: notifier/MuonNotifier.cpp
<pursuivant> Make muon-discover the default for updates since the redesign
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/1ca60a31589b249de8300830e7099ed29639826f
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-16
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can you plese provide some feedback as to if we can implement this: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+ThiagoAderaldo/posts/bbpwuMbmHx6
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: Jens and I looked at it. see the comment  'Suggestions from Jens (VDG) at Randa'
<sitter> seeing as the author didn't get back to the VDG I suspect the answer is no
<sitter> incidently g+ continues to not be a defect tracker
<sitter> neither is IRC
<santa_> Riddell: morning, I have a draft implementation of the git-clone-all script, I will send it when it's finished, this is how the configuration file looks like
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/ppy50hpk8
<santa_> the thing would be called this way:
<santa_> git-clone-all -r frameworks
<santa_> or git-clone-all -r frameworks -d wily
<santa_> or even git-clone-all -r frameworks -d siduction
<santa_> or even git-clone-all -r frameworks -d neon
<santa_> (since the set of packages may be different for each case)
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: I can't find that comment
<lordievader> Good morning
<ghostcube> may the force be with you!!
<lordievader> ;)
<Riddell> santa_: looks interesting :)
<santa_> Riddell: done, although we could add an "-u" option in the future to update the extra remotes of already existent clones
<santa_> https://gitlab.com/siduction-tools/pkg-kde-automation/blob/master/git-clone-all
<santa_> gonna mail kubuntu-devel with all the needed stuff
<sitter> everytime I look at the automation the only thing spooking through my mind is why that is all so static
<bshah> how do I apply as kubuntu dev?
<bshah> (if I am eligible)
<bshah> just wondering
<sitter> bshah: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Developers#Applying_for_kubuntu-dev_membership
<bshah> You must be KUbuntu member first.. hmm
<bshah> I guess.. not worth effort..
<sitter> bshah: if you just want commit access to the repos you can nicely ask the debian kde team if you can get access without affiliation
<sitter> shadeslayer: https://twitter.com/icecrime/status/652916718902226944
<sitter> Riddell: just did the first source build with a static tarball location of qtbase from debian. we may be able to do 5.5 builds next week hopefully
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.1-95-g37e9605 * Aleix Pol:  (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Improve functionality of the Update page
<pursuivant> Make it possible to jump to the resource when displayed.
<pursuivant> Improve the section delegate
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/37e960549e225994021ef43d700a0f219d3d5020
<santa_> <sitter> everytime I look at the automation the only thing spooking through my mind is why that is all so static
<santa_> what you mean with "so static" exactly?
<sitter> +src_package_list = readPackages(cwd + "/package-name-lists/" + releaseType + "-" + dist)
<sitter> e.g.
<soee> :O http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Qt-5.5.1-Released
<soee> "the Qt 5.5.1 patch release provides close to 1.000 improvements and fixes."
<santa_> sitter: well, the other option would be checking the ftp and cache the list obtained somehow
<sitter> sftp + ls should be plenty cheap, no?
<santa_> thats what the package-names-list does and it doesn't work very fast for me
<santa_> but in any case the package list is already needed for the build status thing if I'm not mistaken
<sitter> ssh ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org ls stable/frameworks/5.15/\*.xz  0,13s user 0,00s system 8% cpu 1,513 total
<sitter> sftp -b - ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org:stable/frameworks/5.15/ <<< 'ls *.xz'  0,14s user 0,01s system 2% cpu 6,813 total
<sitter> me thinks that listy thing needs to be ported from sftp to ssh ls
<sitter> it is slightly weird that it would take so much longer though
<santa_> here
<santa_> real    0m1.017s
<sitter> santa_: 1s seems reasoanble though?
<santa_> and you still need the list for the build status thing
<sitter> build status thing needs fixing as well I guess?
<santa_> sitter: well, for the git-clone-all is kind of acceptable
<sitter> I haven't read your new code TBH :P
<sitter> though I think it probably would be better to clone all repos actually
<santa_> without -r specified we could do that
<sitter> so you get a list of all things in the release from depot.kde, you clone all repos --> all tars from depot should map to a repo AND only those repos should have $whateverbranchforbuild
<sitter> if you have a tar but no repo, or a repo but no tar something either went wrong or a human needs to tinker with the repos (e.g. delete the branch and get it removed from archive becuase $thing is no longer getting released)
<santa_> packagesRenamedFromUpstram = {"kwallet": "kwallet-kf5",
<santa_>                               "kdnssd": "kdnssd-kf5",
<santa_>                               "kactivities": "kactivities-kf5",
<santa_>                               "attica": "attica-kf5",
<santa_>                               "ktux": None,
<santa_>                               "libkexiv2": None,
<santa_>                               "kde-workspace": None,
<santa_>                               "libkgeomap": None,
<santa_>                               "kde-l10n": None,
<santa_>                               "kdelibs": "kde4libs",
<santa_>                               "baloo": "baloo-kf5",
<santa_>                               "kfilemetadata": "kfilemetadata-kf5",
<santa_>                              }
<sitter> my oh my :P
<sitter> santa_: on a related note ... if you clone all repos we can throw that silly map out
<santa_> what map?
<sitter> santa_: upstreamname -> ourname
<sitter> just need to put the relevant metadata somewhere in the repo
<sitter> if file.exist?("$repo/debian/meta/upstream_name") ; map[upstream] = read();
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sitter> uh ah, this actually could go in debian/source/ maybe, seems relevant enough anyway
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<sitter> santa_: btw, I think you can make git-clone-all quite a bit faster by threading the for loop. git.debian has really bad performance sometimes plus ssh overhead will eat ~1s for each clone
<soee> can i disable favs foldersarea in Kmail ?
<santa_> sitter_: yep. as the -u option would be a nice feature to add
<santa_> sitter_: regarding the map we would still have a problem with those mapped to None, which are those being skipped by kubuntu
<santa_> so the best thing we could do would be reducing its size
<sitter_> None could simply be a deadend kubuntu branch with upstream_name set to None
<santa_> which would be an imaginative way to implement the map
<sitter_> it moves the map into context essentially
<santa_> I think it could be a nice thing to do
<santa_> it's good to remove this kind of things from the packaging
<santa_> * from the automation
<santa_> that manual list of "packages with epoch" is a cancer too, good thing we won't need it for the new version bumping
<sitter_> yeah, that one I am complaining about once a month or so xD
<sitter_> santa_: we could get rid of that as well if automation clones all repos
<sitter_> I think I discussed this a while ago with Riddell
<sitter_> what should happen is that it should use the debian python module to read the changelog in the repo and then preserve the epoch (or lack thereof) when bumping
<shadeslayer> sitter: heh
<soee> QT 5.5 will land in Wily ?
<ScottK> No.  That'd be "X" material.
<shadeslayer> seeing how wily is at most a week away
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.1-39-g1f1859d * Aleix Pol: discover (2 files)
<pursuivant> Make it possible to launch appstream://packageid on discover
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/1f1859d2fd1e71d142ccd51fc888b8af1914771b
<gorilych> hello. I have KDE 5.4.2 on kubuntu 15.10. Sometimes keyboard shortcuts stop working. Is this a known problem?
<Mamarok> I was wondering, there doesn't appear to be offical packages for the language Rust, I only found a PPA, but nothing in the offical Ubuntu repos, any ideas why?
<soee> hey all, remember we were testing Slack as a team communication tool but due to closed source etc. it was not accepted
<soee> what do you think about this: http://www.mattermost.org/open-source-slack-alternative-reaches-1-0/
<soee> http://www.proli.net/2015/10/16/appstream-offers-a-cross-distribution-identifier-for-applications/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<soee> is it something like Open Suse i think has where you can click button on a website, and application will be installed ?
<valorie> soee: mattermost looks really interesting
<valorie> Mamarok: file a bug and mention the PPA?
<valorie> doesn't sound like something that kubuntu would take care of, but some KDE devels are investigating Rust
<valorie> like sho_
<clivejo> has anyone packaged calligra?
<soee> i dont think so
<clivejo> my ISP have accused me of breaching their Fair Usage policy and Im currently being capped to like 5Kb and large files are being disconnected part way through download :(
<valorie> gah
<valorie> did they specify what your "breach" is?
<clivejo> excessing a cap
<clivejo> exceeding
<clivejo> but its advertised as having no cap but subject to Fair Usage
<valorie> in other words, a lie
<clivejo> well I was uploading a lot of photos to mapillary and streaming Amazon movies :/
<clivejo> but is that fair usage and why didnt they tell me before capping me
<clivejo> also why cant they lift the cap, as this is my first time breaching a cap I knew nothing about!
<valorie> what do they say when you ask them?
<valorie> good on you for mapillary
<valorie> I wonder if they are fighting with Amazon
<clivejo> Friday afternoon, they didnt care about helping
<valorie> I mean, attacking/extorting them
<valorie> using Amazon customers
<clivejo> I thought I was helping by downloading during offpeak times
<sgclark> ouch that would be terrible
<sgclark> I suspect psckaging would be alot of usage heh
<sgclark> err packaging
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> clivejo: if you need a server for packaging I could help you
<soee> i like Vivaldi browser more and more http://wstaw.org/m/2015/10/17/snapshot33.png
<soee> customized, it looks and works cool
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<valorie> vivaldi has a good name
<soee> Interesting: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LibreOffice-Notebook-Bar
<ahoneybun> Final!
<ahoneybun> soee: mm I don't like it
<soee> ahoneybun: what exactly ? )
<ahoneybun> we'll I can't really see very well in that picture anyway
<ahoneybun> I kinda like the Ribben thing MO has going on
<soee> ahoneybun: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/images/f/f5/Notebookbar-writer.png
<ahoneybun> every other office suite I've used is so odd
<ahoneybun> that does feel like Ribbin to me
<ahoneybun> *Ribbon
<ahoneybun> my dislike may be towards Impress 
<soee> well lets wait and see when they finish how it will look/work
<ahoneybun> true
<valorie> I wish there was more work on Calligra
<valorie> LO is just barely good enough
<valorie> Calligra should shine
<ahoneybun> barely?
 * ahoneybun really likes LO
<valorie> I mostly stick with Kate
<valorie> unless I need to bold things, etc.
<soee> well i don't know why but LO is more "friendly" for me than Calligra
<soee> calligra has strange interface, can't get used to it
<ahoneybun> same
<yofel> LO is more classic. Calligra isn't much different from a current MS Office
<sgclark> I am ashamed to say I have not even tried calligra. I probably should. Though the only thing I use office for anymore is my resume hah
<sgclark> if either of them could get better online cloud type support I suspect they would come out the  winner.
<sgclark> and mobile of course. LO is a bit ahead there
<tsimonq2> is Calligra an office suite? If so, I just use LibreOffice
<tsimonq2> (sorry) :)
<sgclark> yeah it is, it used to be koffice
<sgclark> it died for awhile but there are is some exciting stuff going on there now.
<sgclark> Krita for one is a gem
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> https://www.digikam.org/node/745
<yofel> hm, so we'll get qt5 digikam sometime in Q1 16, nice
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<allee> soee: wasn't it you how saw this long delay on session login?
<allee> I've redirected stdout/err to journald instead of .xsession-error.  And my ~ 25 sec delay is caused by earch akonadi resource need ~ 2 sec to be started by kdeinit5 
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: @kubuntubot test
<yossarianuk> hi - logging into wily (kde) I'm getting a message from kwalletd5 
<yossarianuk> Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator.
<yossarianuk> sounds like -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1504626
<yossarianuk> but that is for kde4 ?
<yossarianuk> this sounds like it -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<soee> allee: one more time, it is akonadi fault ?
<allee> soee: I would say yes.  Bit O
<allee> soee: but I remember seeing this with a fresh user too (there are no resources).  So should be no delay.  I'll try with a virgin user later. 
<soee> allee: cool, send me info you you have more details
<allee> modulo typos, timing via: x=/usr/bin/startkde; dpkg-divert --local --rename $x && echo -e "#!/bin/bash\n exec systemd-cat -t plasma5 $x.distrib" > $x; chmod 755 $x    # journalctl --user -f
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15.10-More-Tests
<soee> hmm looks like we are slowing down
<allee> soee: it's akonadi startup.  I've created a ~/bin/akondiserver fake script that just contains 'exit 0'  and now session login is down from ~ 30sec to 4 sec.  Yeah!
<allee> Unfortunately I use kdepim quite heavily, so no fast startup for me :-(
<soee> allee: ok but any idea why it needs so may time  ?
<soee> Riddell, yofel: can we do somethig  about it ?
<yofel> we can as soon as we can answer your first question..
<soee> yofel: is there some way to debug this ?
<allee> soee: no real idea.  I only see that every ~ 2 sec a resource is started.  And akonadi resource startup seem to be synchronos.   At work I've a trusty system.  Then I can check if resource start is asynchronos in kde4
<soee> is there some channel here on freenode for akonadi devs ?
<soee> ah there is
<allee> soee, yofel: a start would be to find a way to login without akonadi.  But even without korgan reminder daemon, akonadi tries to start every resource ;-(
<allee> soee: the a #akonadi channel
<yofel> for that you just need to find out why plasma waits on akonadi. akonadi doesn't start unless something requires it to
<soee> allee: i will try to ask there tomorrow and get some feedbac
<soee> yofel: in a free time could you please take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12853087/ It is from the crash when i endabled file indexing on my system
<allee> soee: would be great
<allee> thx
<soee> allee: also thanks 
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-17
 * DarinMiller wonders how Rik can old conversations so fast !!!
<DarinMiller> ^can find....
<valorie> good searching skillz!
<acheronuk> magic
<acheronuk> lol
<mparillo> valorie: Well in that case, I can see (after we get the tooling in shape and mint new developers (and maybe a MOTU)), three kinds of users. First, those like me. Ideally I would always stay on the development version (ZZ), and it would feel like a rolling distro. This would keep us at top of mind with the Distrowatchs etc.. Second, I believe most of our users want an LTS to be as current as reasonably possible (I understand 
<mparillo> that this time the Qt dependency added to our burdens). I think updates to the current supported version are a distant third priority, but if necessary as a step to upgrading backports for LTS, I understand it.
<valorie> mparillo: probably true
<valorie> in this case though, I'd like to see plasma updated for YY
<valorie> because we're not sure we can do it for LTS
<valorie> because of Qt
<tsimonq2> In my opinion, we should keep Xenial Backports up to date until 18.04 gets released.
<tsimonq2> We do testing to make sure a user can easily enable backports, and we're good to go.
<valorie> well, as we can
<valorie> keeping it working for people is the most important part
<tsimonq2> Yes, for sure.;
<valorie> the reason people choose LTS is stability
<valorie> not "the latest"
<tsimonq2> Since our plan was to at the very minimum keep Xenial Backports up-to-date until Plasma 5.8.9, we should figure out what to do then.
<acheronuk> which is part of the reason it's not in backports, even though it's 90% done. 5.7.5 at least
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Let's discuss that quick. What's stopping things from getting into Xenial Backports at the moment?
<tsimonq2> valorie: But if the latest is tested and works fine, why shouldn't we?
<acheronuk> same things that were the case the last time you asked only a few days ago
<tsimonq2> But as far as I remember, I didn't get an answer.
<acheronuk> you did
<valorie> we'll get there
<valorie> one thing at a time
<mparillo> Oh oh, here comes a link to the logs.
<tsimonq2> Apologies for repeating questions that might have been answered a few days ago, this last week with the lack of sleep was a blur...
<acheronuk> or I though you did, anyway
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Mind searching the logs? :)
<acheronuk> (1) needs merging into XX_backports branch (2) need to review what from the Qt overlay PPA we need, or to rebuild to mitigate Qt ABI issues, (3) then need to test that properly for a bit
<tsimonq2> Ok, what *exactly* needs merging?
<tsimonq2> Because if that's our first step, let's do it.
 * clivejo quickly closes the IRC window and goes to bed
<tsimonq2> Bai clivejo. Sleep good. :)
<tsimonq2> !info kde-full unstable
<ubottu> kde-full (source: meta-kde): complete KDE Software Compilation for end users. In component main, is optional. Version 5:91 (unstable), package size 13 kB, installed size 20 kB
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: So what needs merging into kubuntu_xenial_backports?
<acheronuk> eeek! 1:15am
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: So let's pick this up tomorrow then? :P
<acheronuk> yep. that would be best, as I would like to go through this just once with clive and santa as well is poss
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok, please keep me in the loop.
<acheronuk> *if possible
<tsimonq2> Nighty night. :)
<acheronuk> Night :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcontacts build #135: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcontacts/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #123: FIXED in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/123/
<tsimonq2> I just documented the FTBFS for all of yakkety_unstable KCI: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sDfr6pwLRtaJXkgKJ6WXDLklq6FF47cqtGcTdEUo0S0/edit?usp=sharing
<tsimonq2> I'll do the same for xenial_unstable tomorrow
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, santa_, valorie ^^
<valorie> nice
<tsimonq2> I postponed the KCI nightly for three hours so I can work on this.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #82: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #275: FIXED in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #3: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #3: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #678: ABORTED in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/678/
<tsimonq2> that's me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #93: FAILURE in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #771: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #692: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #3: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #3: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #3: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/3/
<tsimonq2> Ok, I'll start the nightly now. I just wanted to work on this, but building marble is taking longer than expected, so I'll just finish tomorrow.
<tsimonq2> Good night everyone! o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #772: FIXED in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #609: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #94: FIXED in 2 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/99/
<valorie> niters tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #693: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/693/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #679: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #71: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #197: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #203: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #66: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #198: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #204: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #286: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #278: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #135: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #279: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #287: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #136: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #142: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #143: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #3: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #5: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #6: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #3: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #3: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #5: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #6: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #4: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #3: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/4/
<yofel> tsimonq2, clivejo: The reason the staging script only works with "dev", is that "forward-merging" is not supported anywhere in the workflow
<yofel> IMO - but not really having thought about the work it'll take - we should go and start using 'master' for it's intended purpose again
<yofel> i.e. _archive gets repurposed to actually match the archive - would make tag-patching-and-merging for archive fixes unnecessary - and master tracks what's in the PPA for dev
<yofel> then you can stage against UNRELEASED no matter what the current release state is
<yofel> offhand I can say that the merge targets in the automation tooling would need fixing and the merge cascade in the CI has to be redone
<yofel> and one has to figure out how to actually put the code in master, as I'm not sure if force-pushing _archive into master would break anything
<soee> ‎[12:40] ‎<‎Riddell‎>‎ ** Plasma 5.9 Kickoff meeting in 20 minutes in #plasma
<Riddell> that too
<soee> :D
 * mamarley just wants to start running 5.8.
<soee> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh I'll hop in there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks yofel
<clivejo> yofel: you still about?
<yofel> clivejo: now againi
<yofel> -i
<clivejo> could you give me a quick riun through how to add jobs to KCI?
<clivejo> I dont understand why there are 3 toolings
<yofel> let me answer the toolings first
<yofel> "tooling" is AFAIK historc, and only exists because the PGP keys are in that folder, everything else can probably be removed
<yofel> tooling3 is what the CI expects as the current tooling folder. E.g. git-monitor is used from there
<yofel> tooling-pending is what gets deployed into docker by mgmt_docker. That's currently an exact copy of tooling3 because there's no deployment job for the slaves. When the CI was only running on master, mgmt_tooling would take tooling3, run the tests on it, cache the required ruby gems, then put the result into tooling-pending
<clivejo> ok, that explains why front end always mentions tooling3
<yofel> the mobile CI has a kind of deploy setup that I never looked at yet
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 hangs out in #plasma
<yofel> but for now you need to do the git pull and copy by hand on linode and scaleway for tooling changes
<clivejo> git pull in tooling3
<yofel> that's why they also have a pangea-tooling folder where I did by hand git pulls if I needed to cherry pick something
<clivejo> then cp tooling3 => tooling pending?
<yofel> yes, that should do the job
<yofel> then spawn mgmt_docker
<clivejo> do I not have to run a script?
<yofel> well, you can run the docker deploy, but mgmt_docker is supposed to do that
<yofel> *that* automated part still works
 * clivejo remembers Scarlett talking about a script that takes ages
<yofel> right, that comes now ;)
<yofel> which is how to update the jobs
<yofel> tl;dr is: edit the job list in kci.yaml, then run update-projects.rb
 * acheronuk is taking notes 
<yofel> now to actually run that you need some setup that's explained in the README
<yofel> where the user is the important part, as you need a real admin user
<clivejo> and everytime I edit kci.yaml I need to do a git pull and copy and do it for the two slaves as well?
<yofel> no, kci.yaml is only read by update-projects.rb, you only need to run that. The pull on the slaves is only required for changes to the docker relevant parts of the tooling
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #280: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/144/
<clivejo> cp: cannot create regular file 'tooling-pending/tooling3/.git/objects/93/378bb81066312f37ae9b4d70721fc366c7e2b2': Permission denied
<clivejo> yofel: but I dont need the git stuff?
<clivejo> just a copy
<yofel> you don't, I might've copied it anyway. And tooling-pending/tooling3/ sounds wrong
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #281: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #145: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #146: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #282: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #147: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/147/
<soee> do we still need backports for precise and trusty ?
<soee> or leave only Xenial and add Yakkety ?
<soee> launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<soee> BOOM
<soee> Mark Shuttleworth announced this morning via his blog that Ubuntu 17.04 is codenamed Zesty Zapus
<acheronuk> not sure why, but that seems a slightly disappointing end to the alphabet :/
<soee> true -:)
 * acheronuk was hoping for 'zombies'
<yofel> who cares, it's cute :P
<acheronuk> yes, and it's already growing on me :)
<clivejo> Zesty like a Lemon?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ZESTY ZAPUS
<acheronuk> https://featuredcreature.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Capture20-750x380.jpg
<clivejo> thats a zapus?
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> I swear its whiskers just twitched
<acheronuk> need a pic of one sitting on a lemon ;)
<clivejo> ask CRogers
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I met up with CRogers for beer last week, he's a bloody nice chap
<clivejo> Sick_Rimmit: any word from DO?
<clivejo> yofel: what machine is arcona?
<yofel> swy-01 on ci
<clivejo> why am I seeing an output log
<jimarvan> hey peeps
<jimarvan> how is everyone?
<jimarvan> ZESTY ZAPUS?
<jimarvan> what the...
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey jimarvan all good here,
<yofel> clivejo: what log and where?
<yofel> clivejo: and I just set the executor count to 48 on arcona. You'll get oom-kills >50
<jimarvan> i would prefer a zero zapper :P
<jimarvan> Hey rick :)
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> any idea why linode executors are dying?
<yofel> no..
<acheronuk> 'cannot create a build with number 3 since that (or higher) is already in use among [51]'
<acheronuk> ????
<clivejo> probably need to clear out the workspace
<yofel> wtf indeed o.O
<clivejo> see 113 on linode is dead
<acheronuk> https://issues.jenkins-ci.org/browse/JENKINS-29049
<clivejo> where do I run update-projects.rb
<yofel> yeah, with the exception that rik posted, but I know too little about java threads to make sense of the error
<acheronuk> a few like that on Google. not sure if that is helpful, or just further confusion
<acheronuk> "there is something wrong with the 'nextBuildNumber' file for the job. It needs to be larger than the largest build number."
<yofel> I run update-projects.rb on my notebook, all you need it the config file from the README
<jimarvan> :/
<acheronuk> so there is a borked job somewhere causing that to fail when it tries to run it?
<clivejo> are there instructions anywhere, this is confusing
<acheronuk> I was able to rectify the problem (i think) by increasing the Next Build Number file, the current build number is 1720 and yet it is trying to build using 256.
<acheronuk> For anyone also facing this problem, also restart Jenkins for the change to take effect. If you do not restart the issue will not go away.
<acheronuk> since I have no access to KCI in any way, I can only guess at what you do there ^^^
<yofel> clivejo: if you're looking for the credentials: go to your user in jenkins > configure > "Show API token"
<clivejo> yeah, just clicked
<clivejo> this uses the API
<clivejo> so Im connecting via the API when I run that script
<clivejo> for some reason I thought it was done from within
<clivejo> on master
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> I already have a pangea-jenkins.json file
<yofel> the token is probably invalid though, I also just updated mine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/3/
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi clivejo 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/4/
<clivejo> ok in pangea-tooling do you append bunble exec ./update-projects.rb ?
<blaze> just found some packaging issue
<blaze> here http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/plasma-framework-dev
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> my head is fried
<blaze> should depend on plasma-framework binary package
<blaze> just as in yakkety http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/plasma-framework-dev
<yofel> clivejo: append?
<yofel> just run it
<yofel> with bundle
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/README
<clivejo> bundler install --path vendor/bundle 
<clivejo> fails
<yofel> you're running that in pangea-tooling?
<clivejo> yes, where should I be running it?
<yofel> there... what's the error?
<clivejo> /usr/local/bin/bundler:23:in `load': cannot load such file -- /usr/share/rubygems-integration/all/gems/bundler-1.12.5/exe/bundler (LoadError)
<clivejo>         from /usr/local/bin/bundler:23:in `<main>'
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> dunno
<yofel> I just used bundler from apt
<clivejo> you on xenial?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> !info rubygems
<ubottu> Package rubygems does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0+4 (yakkety), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<clivejo> !info ruby xenial
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0+1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<yofel> !info bundler
<ubottu> bundler (source: bundler): Manage Ruby application dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.5-3 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<clivejo> !info bundler xenial
<ubottu> bundler (source: bundler): Manage Ruby application dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.2-1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<clivejo> I hate ruby
<clivejo> burn it!
<yofel> sounds like you'll have fun once you get to the rvm part :P
<yofel> unless you already did
<clivejo> bundler install --path vendor/bundle
<clivejo> bash: /usr/local/bin/bundler: /usr/bin/ruby2.2: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<clivejo> yet the system said it installed ruby2.3
<clivejo> stupid thing!
<yofel> you are still calling bundler from local
<yofel> try /usr/bin/bundler explicitly
<clivejo> bingo
<clivejo> doing something!
<acheronuk> can we document this?
<yofel> well, I did start a README, feel free to extend it ;)
<acheronuk> clivejo: ^^^
<acheronuk> as only about 50% of what you have been saying actually makes sense to me at the moment
<clivejo> yofel: how much authorisation do I need to give it?
<clivejo> to LP
<yofel> no idea, public read only should do though
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> ok that was too fast
<clivejo> what did it even do
<yofel> it should be cloning all packaging repositories from kci.yaml, check whether they have an unstable branch, then generate jobs for all the valid ones
<clivejo> does that generate output?
<yofel> yes, a bunch
<clivejo> nothing here
<clivejo> /usr/bin/bundle exec ./update-projects.rb
<yofel> hm, you should see stuff like
<yofel> new_project({:branch=>"kubuntu_unstable", :name=>"akonadi", :component=>"launchpadgit", :url_base=>"https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers//"})
<yofel> build.rb does not use the branch attr of SCM and has a problem there
<yofel> Updating yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport
<yofel> etc.
<yofel> hm, maybe the LP access isn't enough after all
<clivejo> where does the tool store my LP details
<clivejo> I revoked it in LP
<clivejo> but its not asking me again when I run the script
<clivejo> ~/.config/lp-tokens.json?
<yofel> grepping through the code that sounds about right
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> redone it
<clivejo> but it still doesnt actually do anything!
<clivejo> this is mental
 * soee happy panda :)
<soee> "WIP: Restore global menu support"
<soee> Kai started working on it for Plasma 5.9 it seems :)
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> see ya peeps! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Is someone interested with packaging Qupzilla 2.x?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> In some personal report so the users of different distros could use it?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> *personal repo
<acheronuk> blaze was trying
<blaze> not really :)
<acheronuk> I tried locally, and it was flicker city
<acheronuk> not usable
<blaze> I just added some feature to Qupzilla
<blaze> since Qt 5.6.2 released it is usable
<blaze> just needs fresh QtWebEngine
<tsimonq2> WOOOOOOOAH santa_ santa_ santa_ 
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'm gonna push a commit to Marble but the symbols need some SERIOUS work...
<tsimonq2> There, pushed
<acheronuk> ???? -usr/lib/*/libmarblewidget-qt5.so.25
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm sure it's replaced with something, I just know it. But symbols are so bad at the moment that that's the priority.
<acheronuk> it needs a soname bump, that is likely why
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's why I'm pinging Santa, he knows how. :P
<acheronuk> ok. It's not that complicated, but good that you are double checking if you are not sure. :)
 * clivejo pats Simon on the back
<tsimonq2> :)
<clivejo> an even number of times
<tsimonq2> I'm SO glad they didn't decide to release Plasma in April or October
<clivejo> why?
<tsimonq2> it sucks shipping outdated Plasma... :/
<tsimonq2> If it's close to release, the scramble to get it in isn't worth it sometimes...
<acheronuk> oh. 5.9. yes
<clivejo> ooo Kdevelop 5.0.2 is out
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> yep. just got 5.0.2+git via blazes ppa
<clivejo> surprised Ovi One Kinobee hasnt been looking for it
<clivejo> blaze do you use our packaging?
<tsimonq2> LOL
<tsimonq2> Yeah, blaze for Kubuntu Ninja! :P
<clivejo> well makes sense to at least submit packaging MR's
<acheronuk> Zesty :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+series
<tsimonq2> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D 
 * tsimonq2 scolds clivejo 
<tsimonq2> Don't combine PR and MP!
<clivejo> they are merge requests
<clivejo> MR
<tsimonq2> Nope, Mere
<tsimonq2> *Merge Proposals
<clivejo> waits for the archive is now open email!
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> Then we get All The Things(tm) synced from Sid!
<acheronuk> nowt created yet http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: whats the ETA on your new KCI tooling based on Python?
<tsimonq2> Ok, I'm off early today. Telegram if you want
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> ok. I can now to a MR to XX, YY and ZZ. :P
<acheronuk> *do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/5/
<clivejo> so what Phil was talking about earlier, we should use master for UNRELEASED stuff
<clivejo> how would that affect our tooling
<blaze> and what's the right branch to commit unreleased changes now?
<clivejo> depends for what
<blaze> mm, okay
<clivejo> we have been staging to deve_archive_branch
<clivejo> but for packaging to kdevelop for example if you commited to kubuntu_stable for releases and kubuntu_unstable for KDE git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/5/
<clivejo> is there a way to force everything in one branch into another?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> git checkout initial
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> git checkout -b next
<acheronuk> ha! just a tad in need of a soname bump! https://launchpadlibrarian.net/289849099/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.marble_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20161017.1734-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> ie make master the same as yakkety_archive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If initial changes, git merge initial when in next
<acheronuk> [10:23] <yofel> and one has to figure out how to actually put the code in master, as I'm not sure if force-pushing _archive into master would break anything
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You guys check out my spreadsheet?
<acheronuk> no idea what you mean
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Read logs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Was early morning for you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #6: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #6: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/6/
<clivejo> cant figure out why this script wont work
<clivejo> Haruld sitter??
<acheronuk> clivejo: SRU? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1633692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Critical,Confirmed]
<clivejo> I thought it didnt affect Yakkety
<acheronuk> sorry, update for xenial I mean
<acheronuk> however you want to term that
<clivejo> oh its not in yakkety either
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> clivejo: rdepends on yakkety shows that ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt and update-manager-kde depend on nothing but each other, so problem is likely to be there as well
<acheronuk> and that control form YY confirms that
<clivejo> so what package is plasma-discover supposed to pull in?
<acheronuk> as the bugs says, previously muon updated was pulling in ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt. 
<acheronuk> have now had 2 or 3 people who have found the GUI upgrade broken, and installing just that package fixes it
<clivejo> Rik can you help fill out that SRU templete Ive pasted in the Bug report
<acheronuk> ok
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> acheronuk: you got a xenial machine?
<acheronuk> a VM
<clivejo> uploaded the patched package to my XX PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages
<clivejo> and attached a debdiff to the bug report
<clivejo> would you try installing it when it builds and publishes
<acheronuk> yep, I can roll back my VM to a fairly pristine xenial
<clivejo> thanks, if you can add that as a test case
<acheronuk> published already!
<clivejo> that was quick
<acheronuk> LP is playing nice
<acheronuk> wish this VM would update as quickly
<acheronuk> clivejo: I guess current package in backports ppa needs an update as well, assuming that replaces the xenial archive one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai y'all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Went to McDonald's during lunch and slammed a few sodas, so I'm not crashing like usual
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So happy happy stuff :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I actually have energy to do stuff
<clivejo> Im downgraded yakkety to Low and upgraded xenial to critical
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oic
<clivejo> LP 1633692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu Xenial) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633692
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai Clive :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<acheronuk> you mean to say you have extra energy from caffinated or sugar loaded fizzy drinks?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> YES :D :D :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I slammed two large Dr. Peppers
<valorie> yikes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I was full after that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I also had a double cheeseburger and an ice cream cone
<acheronuk> clivejo: that package appears to have done the trick
<acheronuk> god help us!
<clivejo> can you add that as a test case please
<clivejo> ??
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<clivejo> oh Simon high as a kite
<acheronuk> yes ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm home within 10 minutes, I'm go on hyperdrive mode :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *I'll
<acheronuk> clivejo: Ok. done.
<clivejo> acheronuk: uploaded a fixed package to landing PPA
<clivejo> can you test that too and if its ok, move it into backports
<acheronuk> ok. in a bit hopefully
<acheronuk> clivejo: ummmm.... updates landing won't work
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> what happened there!
<clivejo> build deps
 * clivejo wonders could he just upload it directly to backports
<tsimonq2> mmmHM
<tsimonq2> yes siree you can
<clivejo> I know I can, but its not how we are supposed to do it!
<acheronuk> you could find an empty ppa, add backports as a ppa dependancy on that, and upload there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I like the name
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I would have liked something with Zombies but still decent
<clivejo> Zesty Zombies
<acheronuk> Zany Zombie
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Zombies with hats lol
<acheronuk> Zoophagous Zombie
<tsimonq2> ZEALOUS ZEBU :D :D :D
<acheronuk> but we have a jumping mouse
<clivejo> LOL
<Snowhog> Well, zombies are 'real' animals, so that left them out of the naming pool. To bad. I would have liked something with zombie in the name too.
<Snowhog> ^^aren't 'real'
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Neither are unicorns or werewolfs
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ;)
<acheronuk> ^^^ :D
<valorie> I think zombie would be fun, but unfortunate naming for any software-connected stuff
<valorie> we can still call it zombie around halloween
<valorie> zz zombie
<ahoneybun> well it is halloween time now
<valorie> getting there for sure
<valorie> leaves on the lawn
<valorie> I'm not raking until it stops raining though
<clivejo> did I mention I hate ruby?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Valorie what green flower can you recommend for a low sunlight room to put it on floor and it should be ~ 1.5m height
<clivejo> simon who do we have to sub on that bug report to get the fix into xenial?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: When you want to get my attention, PING. :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Link?
<clivejo> LP 1633692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu Xenial) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633692
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Upload it to xenial-proposed.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Or just dput it.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You have access: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/xenial/kubuntu
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Unless it isn't in the Kubuntu packageset?
<tsimonq2> !info plasma-discover
<ubottu> plasma-discover (source: plasma-discover): Discover software management suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.5-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 273 kB, installed size 1159 kB
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Yep, you can upload to xenial-proposed.
<clivejo> dont I have to get approval from someone first?
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure , when you upload it, mark it as In Progress.
<tsimonq2> When it gets accepted into proposed, mark it as Fix Committed.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Then, unless you need it in NOW, it goes through a one week aging period,
<clivejo> dont I have to get approval from someone first??
<tsimonq2> You do not.
<acheronuk> "Ask the Ubuntu bug control team to nominate the bug for the appropriate Ubuntu release(s)/series (e. g. the current LTS and latest stable release). You can ask on IRC (Freenode) in #ubuntu-bugs, or by emailing them at the address found on the linked page. "
<tsimonq2> According to that page.
<clivejo> it needs to go in ASAP
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: "Upload the fixed package to release-proposed with the patch in the bug report, a detailed and user-readable changelog, and no other unrelated changes. If you can't upload to the archive yourself, get a sponsor, attach a debdiff to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, as usual. There is no need to wait before uploading. After upload, the bug status should be changed to In Progress, onc
<tsimonq2> e accepted into release-proposed, the status will be automatically changed to Fix Committed."
<clivejo> is preventing people from upgrading to Yakkety Yak
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Then upload it, pop into #ubuntu-release, and ask for it to be sped along, is my understading.
<tsimonq2> *understanding
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Don't worry. As long as the diff follows the proper format, the archive admins have guards in place to make sure you are safe. :)
<acheronuk> what I quoted is 4. which comes before your 5.
<tsimonq2> (which it does)
<clivejo> I posted that to the wrong channel!
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Dude, just upload it.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: RTFM. ;)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-July/030999.html
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you tell me why most if not all archs are enabled on backports?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I thought we discussed?
<clivejo> I brief remember you talking about it
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Is that bad?
<clivejo> briefly, but I didnt know you had gone ahead and enabled them all!
<acheronuk> staging ppas for stuff to do in the archive, maybe. though debatable.
<acheronuk> the actual backport ppa? no
<tsimonq2> Ay jeez
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=discover&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> its failing on 3 archs
<tsimonq2> clivejo: But it still published
<tsimonq2> for i386 and amd64
<acheronuk> not as bad as it looks, as the amd64 and i386 will publish and no one will know about the ones that dep waited
<tsimonq2> which counts
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> Should someone disable that then? lol
<acheronuk> but it's still not needed in there.
<tsimonq2> Ok, disabling.
 * tsimonq2 made clivejo jump... :P
<acheronuk> stuff in there gets copied over 99% of the time anyway.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Think about it, if we solved all the dep waits, we could publish backports in all arches. :P
<tsimonq2> SPEAKING OF BACKPORTS
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Up to chat about that?
<acheronuk> sayign what I think of that idea would be against the CoC
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<tsimonq2> How so?
<ahoneybun> XD
<clivejo> if I uploaded a ppa3 that would rebuild with only the two archs?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Correct, but it's not needed, since amd64 and i386 published anyways.
<clivejo> yes, but what resources does that waste on LP?
<clivejo> if we had hundreds of packages waiting on deps that would never land
<tsimonq2> Those are disabled now.
<acheronuk> ppa3 would make the ppa look tidy ;)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What are we doing to upload to backports?
<acheronuk> though backport users may think it odd to get another update so soon
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Can we get things in backports-landing now?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What else do we have to do for that?
 * clivejo wishes there was a feature to set reminders on LP
<valorie> sheesh KDE stickers are expensive compared to Kubuntu stickers
<acheronuk> clivejo: like a calendar?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: How about you? What do you have to say for yourself? :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Backports Landing?
<clivejo> acheronuk: like a todo type thing
<valorie> evidently unixstickers are in europe, and that's where they sent from, even though they had stickermule make 'em!
<clivejo> if you didnt check it off in a certain time it would remind you
<acheronuk> would be handy
<clivejo> LP does seem faster recently
 * acheronuk wants sticker
 * tsimonq2 wonders if I'm being ignored
<acheronuk> *stickers
 * clivejo wants sticker too
 * clivejo wants a personalised kubuntu t-shirt
<valorie> I wonder if there are any left
<valorie> of the tshirts
<valorie> I can send you some stickers tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> I need a Kubuntu shirt lol
<valorie> I can send to clivejo if you'll be in charge of sending them elsewhere in europe
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yes, send it with that promised SSD. ;)
<valorie> we should make more
<valorie> righto, I've not had a chance to take that sucker apart
<clivejo> maybe could get a batch for this side of the atlantic
<tsimonq2> Does nobody want anything in Backports?
<valorie> my shipping is probably cheaper than stickermule
<valorie> tsimonq2: I very much want everything that will run in backports
<ahoneybun> what I want is someone to stop asking every few hours
<ahoneybun> valorie: how fast was the shipping from hellotux?
<ahoneybun> thinking of ordering a kubuntu jacket from them
<valorie> tsimonq2: I'm pretty sure everyone else wants the same thing
<tsimonq2> valorie: FINALLY! Someone that will acknowledge me about getting things in Backports Landing!
<tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> I've said it quite a few times
<acheronuk> valorie: those stickers you had looked great
<valorie> but badgering doesn't help
<valorie> they are great indeed
<valorie> I'll go a photo of the KDE stickers when I get over being grumpy at how expensive they are
<clivejo> tsimonq2: find a way of copying yakkety_archive to master, without breaking it
<valorie> over 50 cents each with shipping
<clivejo> and DO NOT practive on the LP git repos!
 * tsimonq2 clones akonadi and does it
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> yeah, dont pick an easy package or anything!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: EASY! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23341141/
<clivejo> o_O
<tsimonq2> Hah
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'll use kubuntu-automation to clone everything and see if I can do it for all the repos.
<clivejo> look at debian/control
<clivejo> have we still got LP as VCS?
<clivejo> dont push anything to the LP repos until we have a chance to look at it
<tsimonq2> Vcs-Browser: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi
<tsimonq2> Vcs-Git: git://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi
<tsimonq2> Yes siree!
<clivejo> just dont think its gonna be that easy!
<acheronuk> well, master on that is basically the state of debian master back in Feb 2016
<acheronuk> so considering there was a debian merge after that in yakkety_achive, and then just out packaging changes on top, that would be a fairly clean merge back into master I think? 
<tsimonq2> mmmHM
<acheronuk> might not be quite that simple on others. maybe
<tsimonq2> I'll try it. ;)
<ahoneybun> soee: Rocket League is $9 on cdkeys.com
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :0
<ahoneybun> not sure how much that is in your currency
<ahoneybun> I got it and the key worked fine for me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @marcinsagol http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/rocket-league-pc-cd-key?mw_aref=slickdeals&data1=e5df8c3c94b811e6ad5b4627076903cf0INT
<acheronuk> The way the £ is sinking, I'm not sure either
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> 1$=~4zl
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so 36 or so?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yes 36zl
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nice still I think
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Not that much ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I'm still waiting for Mad Max
<valorie> @marcinsagol do you really want flowers? or just a green plant
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well that's money for you lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I have just stalled Warhammer 2 but wasn't impressed
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> @Valoriez well some flower
<valorie> http://www.bhg.com/gardening/houseplants/projects/indoor-plants-for-low-light/
<valorie> I've grown many of those
<valorie> oops, sorry about off-topic in here
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you test that ppa3 in backports please
<tsimonq2> You uploaded a no-change rebuild?!? :| :?
<tsimonq2> *:/
<clivejo> yes
<tsimonq2> Why?!?
<tsimonq2> And you still haven't uploaded to xenial! :/
<acheronuk> ok
<clivejo> I want to know how and where to upload to
<tsimonq2> debuild -S
<tsimonq2> cd ..
<tsimonq2> dput PACKAGE_source.changes
<tsimonq2> done
<clivejo> dput where?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: As long as the release is specified as xenial, then it should be fine.
<tsimonq2> You don't need any arguments when running dput if you are uploading to the main archive.
<tsimonq2> Just like in this case, no arguments needed.
<clivejo> so its dput ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<acheronuk> clivejo: confirmed fixed with that in backports :)
<clivejo> good stuff
<clivejo> is that version number right for an SRU?
<clivejo> 1.1?
<clivejo> my problem is what is devel at the moment
<acheronuk> AFAIK
<clivejo> zesty archive isnt open, so cant put it there
<clivejo> so just assume yakkety id devel and backport to xenial :/
<clivejo> Im confused
<acheronuk> we are in limbo
<clivejo> and my brain is in limbo
<clivejo> that ruby tooling make it go to mush
<acheronuk> I would imagine YY gets a 2.1 and ZZ gets a ubuntu3 when it opens
<clivejo> but they different versions?
<clivejo> !info plasma-discover
<ubottu> plasma-discover (source: plasma-discover): Discover software management suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.5-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 273 kB, installed size 1159 kB
<clivejo> !info plasma-discover xenial
<ubottu> plasma-discover (source: plasma-discover): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 75 kB, installed size 290 kB
<clivejo> and one in backports was 5.6.5
<acheronuk> and yakkety = 5.7.5-0ubuntu2
<clivejo> so is yakkety 2.1?
<clivejo> or 3?
<clivejo> grrr I dunno
<acheronuk> if technically a SRU, 2.1 I would say
<clivejo> open the blooming archive!
<valorie> last I heard, they were doing the setup
<acheronuk> they've got to twiddle the knobs, open the valves and flick all sorts of switches first....
<acheronuk> setup ^^^ yes
<clivejo> lies!
<clivejo> its a big red button in Marks office
<clivejo> and he wont push it!
<Snowhog> You 'guys' (deference to Valorie) are hilarious!
<valorie> Snowhog: "y'all" works
<Snowhog> It's so Southern though.
<clivejo> Snowhog: if we didnt have a sense of humour, we ya'll would crack up!
<Snowhog> That I understand completely!
<valorie> "we y'all" lol
 * valorie thinks clivejo is already cracking up!
<clivejo> wee y'all
<acheronuk> I reckon it's this http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Pushing_the_button
<Snowhog> Should be "all y'all"
<valorie> wee'uns
<clivejo> aye thats what I meant!
<ahoneybun> I think they are all cracked up
<clivejo> I blame valorie
<clivejo> I was prefectly sane til I met her
<valorie> oh so true
<valorie> and I take full responsibility
 * valorie shares the Jamesons around the channel
<valorie> I have to have only clear liquids tomorrow
<ahoneybun> better share some of that in Nov lol
<valorie> that's clear and liquid, right?
<clivejo> I still have Romanian  mineral water left
<valorie> and that has nothing to do with cracking up, I presume
<Snowhog> Given the dialog I've seen here so far, a CD should be put together that has a "How Kubuntu is maintained and packaged -- The side of things the world doesn't know about"
<ahoneybun> you mean paint thiner?
<clivejo> no the label says water
<ahoneybun> it's redneck water lol
<clivejo> its good stuff!!
<ahoneybun> it's so bad lol
<ahoneybun> I have to be drunk first to drink tha
<ahoneybun> *that
<clivejo> gut rot at its finest
<clivejo> I have brandy balls poteen somewhere
<clivejo> or is it the cherry one
<clivejo> cant remember
<clivejo> anyways night night
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you remind me tomorrow to update git with the changes we are making to plasma-discover
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'll try to remember
 * clivejo LMAO
<clivejo> I crack myself up!
<clivejo> Simon says!
<tsimonq2>  I SAY YOU FIX KCI :P
<valorie> sweet dreams, clivejo
<tsimonq2> o/ clivejo 
 * clivejo says Simon dont break our git repos!
 * simon-says breaks git repos
<simon-says> :P
 * ahoneybun plays GOW4
<clivejo> couple of merge fixes on KCI BTW
<clivejo> did you see I got counts of the packages in the tabs?!?
<clivejo> y'all see that?!?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yes :)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: ping
<clivejo> did you see?
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> yep
<clivejo> ok zzzzz time
<clivejo> o/
<valorie> niters
<tsimonq2> OOH fayncy
<tsimonq2> https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=031gkgqg1hjf8lcmj0em1d2sj8@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Europe/London&pli=1
<acheronuk> plasma 5.9 31st January
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> a point release every week!
<acheronuk> hope they have landed Qt 5.7 in the archive by then!
<valorie> if so, there would be time to get it into zz zazzle
 * valorie goes to chop onions
<acheronuk> mirv said Jan-feb for Qt 5.7 I think?
<acheronuk> so hope there is not another late or lengthy transition
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #773: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/773/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #100: FIXED in 2 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #610: FIXED in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #694: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #680: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/680/
<tsimonq2> ARGHHHH
<tsimonq2> Nightly :(
<acheronuk> thought kcoreaddons merge was fixed
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Did you ever see my spreadsheet?
<acheronuk> saw, yes, read, no
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Let's keep that up to date until KCI is fully fixed.
<acheronuk> got the link again?
<tsimonq2> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sDfr6pwLRtaJXkgKJ6WXDLklq6FF47cqtGcTdEUo0S0/edit?usp=sharing
<tsimonq2> I can put it in the topic?
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety is live! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1 X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | KCI Issue Tracking: https:/
<tsimonq2> Argh
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety is live! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1 X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | KCI Tracking: https://v.gd/
<tsimonq2> bah
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1 X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | KCI Tracking: https://v.gd/vmQ6Si
<tsimonq2> There
<tsimonq2> We really need to slim down the topic at one point.
<acheronuk> it's getting silly
<tsimonq2> Yeah. In fact, let's remove Qt from there...
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | KCI Tracking: https://v.gd/vmQ6Si
<tsimonq2> THere
<tsimonq2> *There
<tsimonq2> One less thing to worry about.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Thoughts on the spreadsheet?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #68: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/68/
<acheronuk> I can't make up my mind if I think that is a good idea, or slightly OCD
<tsimonq2> Lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #73: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #774: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/774/
<acheronuk> ^^^^ silly glitch on previous failure then
<acheronuk> I may give the spreadsheet a go, but I can't guarantee I won't lose patience with it :P
<tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #32: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #205: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #37: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #199: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #174: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #290: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #278: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #291: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #72: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #299: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #200: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/200/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #206: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/152/
<valorie> spots of green, good to see
<tsimonq2> valorie: See our spreadsheet? :D
<valorie> yes, has it changed since last night?
<valorie> looks like you've made some progress
<valorie> I suggest adding the link to a trello card so that those who go there for a task can find it that way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #201: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/201/
<tsimonq2> oh HAYLL no
<tsimonq2> =======
<tsimonq2> usr/
<tsimonq2> >>>>>>> kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<tsimonq2> WHO did that?!?
<tsimonq2> that's kscreen.install
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: fess up ^^^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> valorie: where in Trello?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #73: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #207: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/207/
<valorie> in ToDo I suppose
<valorie> https://trello.com/b/lAVvKdKF/kubuntu
<valorie> or Doing might be better
<tsimonq2> Ok
<valorie> is this doubling the ninjas notepad?
<valorie> that's my only concern
<valorie> One More Place to check, report, keep up
 * ahoneybun added a ToDo item
<tsimonq2> valorie: Nope, this is more of a WIP TODO list where I think the ninja notepad is more generic.
<tsimonq2> Etherpad isn't a good place for this sort of thing
<tsimonq2> it would be hell
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'm no ninja, so I was just asking
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<valorie> hey, it's my job
<tsimonq2> Yep :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #775: FAILURE in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #695: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #681: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/681/
<ahoneybun> wow 189.5% on that server
<valorie> ?
<valorie> what server?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/84/
<ahoneybun> the linode one
<valorie> good
<valorie> we gotta use that sucker after giving it all that time off
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #202: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/10/
<tsimonq2> yeah LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/87/
<tsimonq2> valorie: do you think that for 17.04 we should stick with Plasma 5.8 LTS or go on to Plasma 5.9?
<tsimonq2> Just asking for a quick opinion.
<tsimonq2> The only concern would be, we would either ship with 5.9.4 or or 5.8.6 LTS
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Since you are fishing for opinions, I recommend 5.9  since 17.04 is not a LTS release.  We can test each under the Neon releases when the trigger must pulled to decide what's best for KDE.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #208: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/87/
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Even when we would only ship 5.9.4?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2:  5.9.4 is what I meant....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: we would miss out on shipping 5.9.5
 * DarinMiller searching for plasma road  map....
<tsimonq2> https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
 * DarinMiller Simon searches are just as fast as google searches :)
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: any way I can help with https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sDfr6pwLRtaJXkgKJ6WXDLklq6FF47cqtGcTdEUo0S0/edit#gid=0?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: What sort of development work have you done so far?
<DarinMiller> I know very little about packaging, but I need to jump in and get my feet wet somewhere.  Maybe that's not a good place to start....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Sure it is! :)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: I can help you fix something if you want. :)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: If you want to get started, read over https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ to get familiar with the terms, then I can help you fix some things. :)
<DarinMiller> warning: I will need lots of help at first.  I attempting to go through all the kde dev. setup guidelines.  But I have never uploaded anything to git (only cloned).
<valorie> tsimonq2: for starters, 5.8, obv
<valorie> 5.9.x if possible
<tsimonq2> valorie: Well of course, but I was just looking over the release schedule so I wanted a quick, not-set-in-stone opinion. :)
<valorie> that's my quick
<valorie> in 4 months, I've have more information
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> valorie: Do you think we could convince the release team to let us get 5.9.5 in if we follow the usual SRU procedure? :P
<valorie> that depends
<valorie> on Qt dependencies
<tsimonq2> valorie: Or the Plasma release team to put back the schedule by a few weeks? :P
<valorie> on our record with the release team
<valorie> and on the Plasma team
<tsimonq2> I mean is there any possible way we can shove 5.9.5 in?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #203: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/203/
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> that's quite aways off
<tsimonq2> Of course.
<valorie> it would be awesome and if we're ready, and everything is already in, I think the last-minute bugfix changes will slide in with no issue
<valorie> s
<tsimonq2> Ywah
<tsimonq2> *Yeah
<DarinMiller>  tsimonq2I read through the debian policy several months ago and was impressed by the level of detail/complexity.  What is the safest way to practice ?  Should I attempt to replicate what you did a couple weeks ago in your packaging video? 
<DarinMiller> There is no way I can remotely do that off the top of my head like you did.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: First I'd suggest just grabbing the source of several packages and just reading.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Read, read, and read some more. :)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: If you refer to the Debian policy, you can see why packagers made decisions as they did.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Remove something, add something, mess with a package. As long as you do it all locally, you're safe, and you can always clone from the repositories again. :)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Then once you think you are comfortable enough with identifying what parts of a package do what, try to fix something in KCI. Come here and ask for help, and we'll be more than happy to help you. If we think it's too much (like symbols, like I haven't even mastered yet) then we'lll tell you to pick a different one. :)
<tsimonq2> *we'll
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: that's part of my problem.  I have no background with so many parts of the process, I get lost chasing down the tangent topics that are new to me.  I usually end up entirely lost and forget what attempting to learn when I was 1st side tracked.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Ask. Ask until you are blue in the face. And I (at the very minimum) can help you understand. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #209: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/284/
<tsimonq2> valorie: One more thing I want to bounce off of you.
<tsimonq2> We look at the existing release schedules and off of that, make our own mini release schedule.
<valorie> sounds like an idea, but you should probably bounce it off your fellow packagers
<tsimonq2> "Plasma x.y.z was released on Tuesday" "Plasma x.y.z should be ready for testing on Thursday" "Plasma x.y.z will be in backports/archive on the next Monday"
<tsimonq2> Ok. :)
<valorie> if we get the tooling effective enough
<valorie> and people trained to look at the right stuff
<valorie> I'm sure it is doable
<tsimonq2> valorie: Wouldn't it be awesome if we could just press a button and it would automatically stage into a PPA?
<valorie> otoh, testing is key for us
<tsimonq2> Yeah, we would then test it.
<tsimonq2> But still.
<valorie> remember, neon is made for testing
<valorie> we test *before* release
<tsimonq2> Sometimes bugfixes are released on the same day as it's available to packagers I believe...
<tsimonq2> valorie: That's why it would be good to have a release schedule, so we can release on the same day as KDE does.
<tsimonq2> WOW that would be awesome.
<valorie> we test before *our* releases, I mean
<tsimonq2> Well of course that too/
<valorie> and yes, we've released hours behind the bugfix releases before
<tsimonq2> See, so there you go.
<valorie> first, even
<valorie> but I'm pretty sure that neon is tooled to always beat us because they do not test with actual testers first
<tsimonq2> Well of course.
<valorie> but that
<tsimonq2> But if it's just a bugfix release, if we carefully scan the diffs and test the part of the packages that were changed, we could go through that in a few hours.
<tsimonq2> I don't think we'll beat Neon (and if we do we're SPEEDY)
<valorie> s fine
<tsimonq2> ?
<valorie> i doubt we can ever beat neon
<valorie> they have full-time employees on it
<tsimonq2> We might once or twice, but still, yeah.
<valorie> speed is not our leading value
<valorie> quality is
<valorie> friendliness is
<valorie> if people want to drop by and help, we take time to help them
<tsimonq2> That too. :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: But if it's just simply a bugfix release, I don't think there's any harm in quickly testing it and getting it out the door if it's a whole team effort.
<tsimonq2> And yes, helping is good. ;)
<tsimonq2> valorie: One day we should teach you packaging. :P
<tsimonq2> One day...
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: If we haven't done it already, we can safely remove these KCI jobs:
<tsimonq2> * kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer
<tsimonq2> * kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers
<tsimonq2> * kdepimlibs
<tsimonq2> * kdesdk-strigi-analyzers
<tsimonq2> * libkdeedu
<tsimonq2> * mplayerthumbs
<tsimonq2> Maybe I'm just slow on pointing that out there...
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<valorie> tsimonq2: when I have some spare hours, I want to learn some basic packaging, so I can improve the packaging docs
<valorie> no harm in quick testing as long as it is thorough (well-stated testing scenarios)
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<valorie> packagers reading the release notes can often craft those scenarios
<tsimonq2> Well of course.
<valorie> "fixes x, y, z, and blah-blah"
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<valorie> test x, y, z, blah-blah
<tsimonq2> Well, I think I'm going to hit the hay.
<valorie> but of course any change *could* have unintended consequences
<tsimonq2> Good night.
<valorie> like our latest
<tsimonq2> Yeah of course, totally.
<valorie> sweet dreams
<tsimonq2> Nini o/
<valorie> thanks for poking that fix in, by the way
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No problem, somebody just needed a big poke in the rear... :P
<tsimonq2> Just a poke in general
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #148: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #283: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #149: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #284: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #104: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #119: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #186: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #214: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #105: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #120: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #8: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #4: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #7: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #8: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #215: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/3/
<Mirv> acheronuk: yeah unfortunately since I don't have too many work weeks left this year and I'm currently eg firefighting on arm64 QML issues and need to work on 5.6.2 too. it will be fast in January if 5.7.1 doesn't break anything anywhere... 5.7.0 just segfaulted with qmlplugindump for me all over
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/3/
<acheronuk> Mirv: understood. you are a hero taking that on each cycle
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/4/
<jimarvan> γοοδ μορνινγ!
<jimarvan> oops... good morning! :)
<acheronuk> lol. morning :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Good Morning
<acheronuk> Morning Rick :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: maybe a bit early for this, but please remember the git for discover
<clivejo> acheronuk: Im lost and confused
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<clivejo> what happened 9-10 hours ago?
<acheronuk> seems Simon pushed yakkety_archive to master for most repos?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yup
 * clivejo face palms
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As discussed
<clivejo> I thought I said before I went to bed, not to push to git
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You did?!?
<clivejo> a few times
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Does it really matter now?
<clivejo> yes, we all use those repos
<clivejo> and need to kn ow what state they are in
<clivejo> what have you done?
<acheronuk> [23:33] <clivejo> dont push anything to the LP repos until we have a chance to look at it
<clivejo> did any of them fail the merge?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A lot actually
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Like 10 of them
<clivejo> whats being done to fix the failed merges
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I fixed a few of them by hand
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But there's a few that I would rather have you or Rik mess with
<clivejo> what about non fw, plasma, apps packages?
<clivejo> they dont appear to have been done?
<clivejo> also, what have you done with KCI nightly trigger
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I just used git-clone-all, that didn't do everything?
<clivejo> its no longer starting at 00:00 UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kicked it forward the night before last night because I was working on stuff and needed an empty queue, and I thought you put it back because things started at 7 like usual
<clivejo> what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What about it?
<clivejo> on the 17th it triggered at 03:01 UTC
<clivejo> on 18th 02:01 UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh, then I need to set that bakc I guess.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *back
<clivejo> but why change it at all
<acheronuk> I had to manually start it last night as I thought the timer was broken
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because I was working on jobs at midnight server time on Sunday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I intentionally didn't want it to go off then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I needed an empty queue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: you set it back?
<clivejo> no, I didnt change it!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Look, I gotta get ready for school
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll do it tonight then I guess
<clivejo> please just think about things before you do them, they have consequences for us all
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you asked the other day if we could change the time to 3 hrs later. it was said/decided no. then we find that it seems you went and did it anyway.
<acheronuk> think about how that looks, even if your intentions were good :)
<clivejo> I also stated a few times last night, not to push back to LP git and again you ignored my advice
<clivejo> and now Ive wasted time looking into what the flute it going on, and am pretty miffed off right now
<clivejo> is there another channel for the SRU team?
<acheronuk> not sure, but SRU team should see any upload in due course as it would get added to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru
<acheronuk> or ask in #ubuntu-release as you just did :)
<clivejo> <apw> pretend there is a devel update coming :)
<acheronuk> yep, that is more or less what I thought. when the archive is in limbo like that
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you remind me about git later?
<clivejo> you could be my PA :P
<acheronuk> I would not make a good PA :P
<acheronuk> but yes, I will remind you. if I remember myself.....
<clivejo> want to get yakkety sorted first
<clivejo> get it uploaded
<clivejo> and then make sure git is updated
<clivejo> I was unsure of the version which is why I been holding off
<acheronuk> I was reasonably sure, but still pays to ask
<clivejo> ooo
<clivejo> need to glue the wig down 
<acheronuk> huh?
<clivejo> getting windy!
<clivejo> https://www.windytv.com/?56.849,-4.438,4
<clivejo> look at that beast to the west of me!
<acheronuk> remains of yet another hurricane I think?
<clivejo> pulling down cold air
<acheronuk> Hurricane Nicole
<clivejo> where did Matthew go?
<acheronuk> dunno. sex change?
<clivejo> maybe
<clivejo> spinning the other direction?
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> see, this is what happens when you make assumptions!
<acheronuk> British press being their usual responsible alarmist selves http://www.express.co.uk/news/weather/722165/Hurricane-Nicole-UK-sea-surge-flood-alert-weather-warning
<clivejo> ewww
<clivejo> WATCH: Expert doctor squeezes ENORMOUS ‘cheesy’ cyst from woman’s back
<acheronuk> ick!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/10/
<clivejo> acheronuk: ping
<acheronuk> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> I uploaded a test package for plasma-discover to my PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/
<clivejo> but its failing on the i386 build
<clivejo> oh, never mind
<clivejo> thats not good!
<clivejo> I had kci unstable PPA enabled!
<acheronuk> that would do it!
<clivejo> wonder how long I have to wait before the package deletion takes affect
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/74/
<acheronuk> pick a random number between 1 & 120 minutes
<clivejo> does it disappear from the PPA ?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+packages?field.name_filter=discover&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> Removal requested 5 minutes ago.
<acheronuk> before soee_ gets here :P https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.2.php
<clivejo> LOL
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-workspace/commit/?id=aeba9a5b4a532ef5e3ea53314833b97d802b6c14
<acheronuk> took me a while to twig to the commit message! lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #75: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/75/
<sheytan> heya
<sheytan> http://imgur.com/iIYoYG1
<sheytan> what's worng? :D
<mamarley> sheytan: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633692 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[sru] missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt – breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Low,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/76/
<acheronuk> yes, it will also impact launching the kde release upgrade backend via the command line
<sheytan> not a big deal. Doing the upgrade via konsole
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #77: ABORTED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #78: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #11: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #11: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #12: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #12: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/12/
 * acheronuk yawns
<ahoneybun> oh LP tried to build kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<ahoneybun> for zesty
<ahoneybun> ZZ
<acheronuk> clivejo: reminder about pushing plasma-discover to git :P
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not quite sure what you are saying there
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/289963393/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kubuntu-web-shortcuts_16.10.0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> ummmm. looking for a .pm midule in pkg-kde-tools that was depreciated and merged into other parts at the beginning of Xenial I think?
<acheronuk> *module
<ahoneybun> yea 
<ahoneybun> translation stuff
<ahoneybun> someone fixed something in it in a bug report during Yakkety
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/a/vLqiq
<ahoneybun> ;)
<acheronuk> something odd about the beak on that :/
<acheronuk> with a bit of tweaking that could be very cool
<ahoneybun> first draft so you know lol
<ahoneybun> always could be improved
<ahoneybun> the creator of it loves it though
<acheronuk> I saw the post somewhere one the old linux tux being outdated
<acheronuk> *on the
<ahoneybun> maybe omgubuntu?
<ahoneybun> I mean I do love a clean design
<ahoneybun> one reason I really like Plasma 5
<acheronuk> possibly. I have too many feeds to remember right now
<ahoneybun> lol
<acheronuk> so do I.was why I liked that kubuntu sticker I found. simple and clean but looked great
<acheronuk> I am *carp at design, but I hope I can at least recognise good ones from others
<ahoneybun> mm I want to make a zombie one
<acheronuk> kubuntu/linux Halloween edition
<ahoneybun> XD
<acheronuk> if ZZ had been something Zombie, we could have had so much fun with that! :)
<valorie> uh, what is the creature supposed to be? a penguin?
<valorie> sorry, today is my prep day for tomorrow's colonoscopy so I'll be on and off here without notice
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> yep a penguin
<valorie> nice and simple
<valorie> but the staring eyes make it a big ghostly too
<acheronuk> but sill slightly malformed
<valorie> maybe it needs feet
<ahoneybun> valorie: are we giving out 16.04 or 16.10 iso at seagl?
<valorie> we'll burn whatever people want IMO
<valorie> there are not many people wanting ISOs there however
<acheronuk> is there an svg of that logo?
<valorie> at least there were not last year
<ahoneybun> oh then there is no reason to make those covers
<valorie> ahoneybun: people will take covers omg yet
<valorie> yes
<clivejo> cute wee kubuntu USB with Kubuntu on it, I want one!"
<ahoneybun> dear god
<acheronuk> clivejo: push discover to git
<clivejo> like the wee ubuntu ones at Akademy
 * ahoneybun wishes the design team would get off the damn PSD
<valorie> you can get them printed locally if you want and have me pick them up
 * acheronuk has done his PA job
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> totally went out of my mind
<clivejo> lot has happened since then!
<valorie> clivejo: we investigated making usb keys and it was either too expensive or too fiddly
<clivejo> how do ubuntu do it?
<ahoneybun> lots of fault units
<valorie> too expensive if you have them write 'em
<ahoneybun> and money
<valorie> too fiddly if we have to do it
<acheronuk> seems a bit 2014
<ahoneybun> tbh I know someone who could write them
<ahoneybun> he writes a ton for work
<valorie> giveaway thumb drives are usually crap
<clivejo> what about Id like some blue usb sticks with kubuntu logo on it
<ahoneybun> has a setup to format 20-30 at a time
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<clivejo> especially the new logo CRogers made
<ahoneybun> what logo?
 * clivejo likes the clean crispness of it
<ahoneybun> would we be allowed to use the konqi on printed material?
<acheronuk> the smoothing out of the wobbly bits on the gears
<acheronuk> that? ^^
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> ok, I didn't another new logo then
<acheronuk> didn't miss
<valorie> I wish I could get those on the tiny stickers for the "win" key
<valorie> but now I have a few expensive KDE ones so whatever
 * acheronuk looks at his laptop stickers
<acheronuk> whoops!
<clivejo> http://whitecatgraphics.com/opendesignstudio/free_graphics/kubuntu/kubuntu_gear_logo_fix.svg
<acheronuk> that does look great
<ahoneybun> that's the default one though
<clivejo> no thats the fixed one
<ahoneybun> looks the same as the old one
<clivejo> put it side by side
<ahoneybun> no same one
<valorie> hmmm, I can't enlarge that one
<valorie> that's where you really see the diff
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/cd6J0
<ahoneybun> just messing around
<acheronuk> the old has oddly curved lines on the gear teeth when zoomed in
 * clivejo slaps aaron with a potato masher
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> why this time clivejo?
<clivejo> this time?
<ahoneybun> well why with a potato masher though?
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> you didnt hear about Phil being handed a potato masher as a key?
<ahoneybun> why do I need a key then?
<clivejo> when we went to pickup his and Ovi's bag?
<clivejo> I dunno, just first think popped into my head
<clivejo> thing
<ahoneybun> mm odd
<ahoneybun> might be thinking I'm Simon
<ahoneybun> XD
<clivejo> I could have beaten him to a bloody pulp this morning with it
<clivejo> but Ive calmed down a bit
<ahoneybun> oh dear
<clivejo> mashed Simon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Thanks. :(
<ahoneybun> mm I'd really like to know who keeps trying to log into my blog
<clivejo> ahoneybun: probably hackers
<ahoneybun> keeps locking me out for 20+ hours
<clivejo> do you have a static IP?
<ahoneybun> I should turn off the locking
<ahoneybun> a domain yes
<clivejo> did Simon just storm off?
<ahoneybun> seems like it
 * ahoneybun needs a new chair badly
<valorie> simon had to got to school!
<valorie> heh: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<valorie> sounds pretty cool for servers
<ahoneybun> acheronuk or clivejo what packages from KF5 are needed for an app?
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/KDE/minuet
<ahoneybun> this app in this case
<clivejo> look in the control file
<ahoneybun> it's not a debian package 
<clivejo> it is :/
<clivejo> apps
<ahoneybun> it's not in p.u.com
<clivejo> oh, yeah
<clivejo> it didnt get into yakkety
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/minuet
<clivejo> its in staging if you wanted it
<ahoneybun> trying to snap it
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=minuet&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<clivejo> it needs an updated libdrumstick
<ahoneybun> that we don't have?
<clivejo> dont ask, its a sorry subject#
<acheronuk> oh. that package!
<ahoneybun> my bad
 * ahoneybun rides off
<clivejo> LP 1584310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584310 in libdrumstick (Ubuntu) "New upstream release available" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584310
<acheronuk> "thoughtfully designed to push your musical skills to the next level."
<acheronuk> you probably need some "skills" in the first place, which I definitely don't have!
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> I tried to use it, but didnt understand what it was saying!
<valorie> http://www.portalprogramas.com/software-libre/premios/proyecto/Minuet
<valorie> it's relatively new, and we should try to get it in
<acheronuk> will they sync a new enough librumstick from debian this time?
<clivejo> strangely I got more questions wrong than statistically I should have
<clivejo> acheronuk: I have no idea!
<valorie> https://minuet.kde.org/
<clivejo> and as I said to Simon, Im not paid enough to care!
<acheronuk> true. it is hard to care about everything when it's not really your thing
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1633692/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu Zesty) "[sru] missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt – breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Low,Confirmed]
<clivejo> oh hes left
<valorie> oooo, flames_in_paradise is back
<valorie> sgclark: ^^^
<clivejo> shadeslayer sgclark ScottK yofel could you give your thoughts on the above comment?
<valorie> "Adding a dependency to Discover that it doesn't need at all" I don't understand
<valorie> it needs it to work, right?
<acheronuk> that is why I initially said maybe another package when I reported.
<valorie> and what else would need it?
<yofel> read it as in "does discover actually open the upgrader or does something else?"
<acheronuk> but the upgrade button on discover does NOT work without it
<yofel> then it's at least a recommends, and for the SRU it's ~fine IMO
<yofel> you can find a proper fix in the dev release upload
<acheronuk> discover launches the command in the pic here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=snapshot7.png
<clivejo> ah hi yofel
<clivejo> dev release upload?
<valorie> zz?
<yofel> zz
<clivejo> but its the same?
<clivejo> did you upload to ZZ?
<clivejo> [queuebot] Unapproved: plasma-discover (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.5-0ubuntu2 => 5.7.5-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu)
<clivejo> that was me?
<clivejo> or do you mean we will fix it in ZZ?
<yofel> no, I'm just saying that his objection sounds somewhat valid, but I would only care about it for zz
<clivejo> ah, got ya
<clivejo> yes, I agree
<clivejo> well I guess discover doesnt care what distro its on
<valorie> is it working for the LTS?
<clivejo> could be running on rpm for all it cares
<clivejo> just triggers the system upgrade procedure and lets it deal with it
<acheronuk> valorie: just tested on Xenial and confirmed it fixes it here on a default install
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> I do get the point though, as someone could remove discover an never get the fix
<valorie> ah
<acheronuk> which would leave 'do-release-upgrade -f kdebackendwhatever' broken
<clivejo> does the upgrade in muon package manager work without that package installed?
<valorie> that's uncool
<acheronuk> but 'do-release-upgrade' without GUI would still work
<acheronuk> and launching the GUI from the command line is not the usual way
<valorie> corner case indeed
<acheronuk> clivejo: let me test muon
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<acheronuk> clivejo: is Muon meant to offer a distribution upgrade? don't see the option here?
<clivejo> that I dont know :/
<acheronuk> nor do I, as I don't really use it
<valorie> I usually use it to look stuff up, because the tabs make it convenient
<valorie> occasionally test it by using it to upgrade
<valorie> but haven't tried it as a major upgrader
<valorie> I mean, from one version to the next
<acheronuk> I got too used to synaptic over the years I think
<valorie> I switched away from synaptic to muon package manager as soon as it worked
<valorie> I've not seen the appeal of a "software store" approach
<valorie> but I guess I'm out of step
<acheronuk> a software store can be good for it's own purpose. If it's done ok. sadly most are pretty awful, even at what they are supposed to be good for
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you change the tag from verification-needed to verification-done.
<acheronuk> clivejo: I've not had the YY proposed update yet, so not sure if I should?
<clivejo> the comment seems to be about XX only
<clivejo> or am I reading it wrong?
<clivejo> yofel: still about?
<acheronuk> grr... now I changed it, I'm wondering again.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0VIK5ptU/file_857.desktop
<acheronuk> going to kill the damn plasma panel for dragging stuff again ^^^
<acheronuk> clivejo: how did you extend the click --> drag delay for that? you said you did the other day
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Muon Package Manager will offer a Distribution Upgrade of it is set to Normal Releases and not LTS.
<Snowhog> ^^if it is set
<acheronuk> Snowhog: doesn't seem to here
<Snowhog> Settings > Configure Software Sources > Updates > Release upgrade > Show new distribution releases: Normal Releases. On my 14.04.1, I've got it set to that, and on each boot up, Muon Updater (I beleive that is the correct package) informs my that a new release is available.
<Snowhog> ^^informs me that
<acheronuk> This is 16.04 and muon updated no longer exists
<acheronuk> *updater
<Snowhog> Ah. Firing up my 16.04 VM.
<acheronuk> well, the package exists, but it's just a transitional dummy for plasma-discover-updater
<acheronuk> so the systray notification is that. while muon is a standalone app which does not seem to have an release upgrade notification or function
 * acheronuk waits for KCI
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-19
<acheronuk> and off it goes
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Just did an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on my 16.04 VM. plasma-discover-updater was included in the 19 packages for upgrade. The description on that package doesn't state it's a dummy package at all.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #776: FIXED in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/776/
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Never mind! Didn't read your comment correctly. :/
<acheronuk> Snowhog: muon-updater is the transitional dummy pkg
<acheronuk> oh. ok 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #696: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #682: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/682/
<Snowhog> As to Muon Package Manager. IF on has Release upgrade set to Normal Releases, then when a new release is available, then Full Upgrade becomes 'active'; turns Green at here. Otherwise, it remains greyed out. So you don't get a pop-up notification, but you can do a distribution full upgrade. Now I don't ever do such from a GUI anyway. I do all of my package management from the CLI.
<Snowhog> ^^IF one has
<acheronuk> "Full upgrade" button in Muon here just simply upgrades all packages that can be in the current distribution. It does not do an actual distribution upgrade.
<Snowhog> Hmm. As I haven't actually clicked on Full Upgrade (when I had Release upgrade set to Normal Releases), I can't confirm that, but I'll take you at your word.
<acheronuk> just tried it to make sure
<acheronuk> and now there are no normal updates for xenial left, it is greyed out again.
<Snowhog> So then, it was the muon-updater package -- before it became a dummy to plasma-discover-updater -- did the deed when Release upgrade was set to Normal Releases.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/11/
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Searching Muon Package Manager (which has issues displaying filtered searches -- still) finds that update-manager-kde; NOT installed in my 16.04 VM; provides "Support modules for Muon Notifier and Apper to check for new distro releases and download the dist-upgrade tool."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #204: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/204/
<valorie> https://vizzzion.org/blog/2016/10/plasmas-road-ahead/ - including a proposed release calendar
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #210: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/157/
 * tsimonq2 yawns
<ScottK> clivejo: if the button you click on to start the upgrade is part of plasma-discover then I disagree with the comment.
<tsimonq2> valorie: You upgrade to Zesty yet? XD
<valorie> I'm thinking about it
<valorie> it seems a bit crazy in retrospect to have run YY since day one on my production machine, but it did work out this release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #205: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/99/
<mparillo> Nothing here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/ Or do you sed  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mamarley> Wait, is Zesty even installable yet?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/9.6ubuntu6
<valorie> and wow, as soon as I say that, yakuake crashes
<valorie> weird
<valorie> wasn't using it
<tsimonq2> valorie: I'm running it! :D
<valorie> mparillo: that's how I did it for YY - sed
<valorie> tsimonq2: bravo, young sir
<tsimonq2> valorie: And of course I'm back in the channel...
 * tsimonq2 kicks clivejo :P
<mparillo> mamarley: So now I know how valorie got YY a day before I did.
 * valorie is not feeling so wild and crazy today
 * mamarley will probably upgrade once 5.8 is staged. :p
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/154/
<valorie> mamarley: I would 100% do it then
<valorie> today is colonoscopy prep day, so .....
<mamarley> Got to have my KDE Krack. :)
<valorie> I'm looking forward to the future with a smile on my face, believe me
 * tsimonq2 needs a Debian Developer
<tsimonq2> Anyone know someone who would be willing to upload a new package to Sid for me? ;)
<tsimonq2> I will owe beer when I can legally buy it for them...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #211: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/211/
<tsimonq2> Mirv: When is your next planned Qt transition?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/131/
<Snowhog> acheronuk: Yup, installing update-manager-kde and setting Release upgrade to Normal Releases and logging out and rebooting, once I was logged in to the Deskop, a a pop-up notifier appeared telling me there was a new distribution to upgrade to.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #150: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #285: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #151: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #6: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #5: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #6: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #73: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/73/
<Mirv> tsimonq2: unfortunately only January-February for Qt 5.7.1. of course it's not released yet either, but I need to work on some snappy stuff and Qt 5.6.2 first, and I will be gone for several weeks before the end of year.
<Mirv> and I lost several days in trying to find a solution for the arm64 problem that happens if using 4.4 kernel on builders. https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/169892 is supposedly the fix but it does not solve all errors. meanwhile, a workarounded kernel is now installed on builders but I'm a bit puzzled... I ended up piling 5+ patches from upstream and trying even the 5.7
<Mirv> 's arm64 JIT support, but none gave similarly error-free results than simple 5.6.1 with earlier kernel (or the kernel flag reverted)
<acheronuk> :) http://i.imgur.com/ucIpoXH.png
<sheytan> Hey, just upgraded and akonadi doesn't work. Know problem?
<sheytan> http://imgur.com/a/OjFch
<acheronuk> sheytan: try 'sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files'
<sheytan> acheronuk: works, thank you ;) But this should be fixed
<jimarvan> good morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1050: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1050/
<yofel> o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1051: FIXED in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1051/
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> hmm do we still have kubuntu hoodies?
<jimarvan> I want to buy one!
<santa_> clivejo: what have you done in the discover git?
<jimarvan> I hope he destroyed it
<jimarvan> I really dislike discover... I want muon back :(
<santa_> jimarvan: not on the mood for that kind of jokes, and if you want it back, go maintain it
<soee_> o/
<santa_> o/
<soee_> discover with kirigami interface isn't that bad but it needs some love still to polish styles and few other things
<jimarvan> :O
<jimarvan> sorry santa_!
<jimarvan> guys in launchpad if i change my username
<jimarvan> I guess it will have an impact on what I will be doing with that account right? might risk been locked out, is that correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Santa_ I have done anything with it just yet
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Havent
<santa_> well, apparently someone screwed and very bad the compatibility of our git repositories with debian
<santa_> now the master branches of a couple of plasma packages doesn't point where they are suposed to point
<santa_> and I suspect all the other plasma packages are affected
<santa_> aha
<yofel> jimarvan: you can change your display name, but the ID can only be changed when there's no PPAs. That's how it was in the past at least
<santa_> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kgamma5/commit/?id=ff4527edeedb711856b55c8d41d9e5baaa94f797
<santa_> ↑ could you explain this please?
<jimarvan> thanks yofel!
<yofel> how does that screw with out debian compatibility at all?
<yofel> we are not mirroring debian
<yofel> *with our
<santa_> well the master branch must track debian's master branch, otherwise we can't merge properly
<yofel> no it doesn't
<santa_> yes it does
<yofel> you don't need to merge 'master', you can merge 'debian/master' just fine
<yofel> that's what remotes are for
<santa_> so basically our master branches are now incompatible. great
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I asked Simon to look into a way of cleanly copying yakkety_archive into master.
<yofel> uhm, I still don't quite get the problem, care to explain?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I also asked him NOT to push it until we reviewed
<yofel> I was suggesting using master for dev a couple days ago, clearly saying that I didn't think about all possible downsides
<yofel> but I don't remember any part of our workflow that involves our master branch
<yofel> at least I haven't used them at all since the move to LP
<santa_> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I asked Simon to look into a way of cleanly copying yakkety_archive into master.
<santa_> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Because I agree with Phil about using master to track dev
<santa_> "to track dev"
<yofel> ok, so the problem was that someone wanted to stage some work for the dev release to be able to make backports for the released stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> To put our unreleased stuff
<yofel> with ZZ not having been initialized, there was no place to do that
<santa_> yes it is
<santa_> kubuntu_yakkety_backports
<yofel> and there's the fact that having the PPA code in _archive is seriously annoying when working on the archive
<santa_> that's what scarler was using in that situations
<santa_> * scarlett
<yofel> yes, and the following forward-merges always messed things up
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> The use of master makes more sense to me
<santa_> which breaks the compatiblity with debian
<yofel> so I *suggested* using master for it's intended purpose
<yofel> how?!?
<yofel> nowhere in our wokflow should master have been used at all
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I don't understand how it breaks debian
<santa_> you can't pull the debian master branch properly
<yofel> it always contained outdated debian code, that was just duplicated from debian
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Sure you can
<santa_> can you do this: git checkout master; git pull debian master ?
<santa_> properly?
<yofel> uh... 'git remote add debian ...', 'git fetch debian', 'git merge debian/master'
<yofel> that's what I usually do if I need to merge something from debian for other projects
<yofel> I never set up a local remote tracking branch for the debian remote
<santa_> so you can't use the master branch properly. great
<yofel> define "properly"? The proper use of 'master' in git is to track the main development of *your project*
<santa_> unless you are the downstream of *other project*
<yofel> like I don't even get why you would go and merge debian master into ours, there should be nothing to merge as it should always be a fast-forward rebase
 * soee_ https://goo.gl/5WhTkL
<yofel> yes, so...? that's what remotes are for? that's the same thing we have to do when taking something from neon or vice-versa?
<santa_> git checkout master; git pull debian master; git checkout kubuntu_zesty_archive; git merge master
<yofel> leave the first thing away, make the 2nd git fetch debian, and the last git merge debian/master
<yofel> done
<yofel> git doesn't care where stuff is, as long as it knows how to track it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I don't get why would need a copy of Debian master in our repo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Doing that merge would *always* break anyways afair, we have different Vcs-* fields
<santa_> so you are breaking the current workflow and the compatibility with debian's branches
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We have no current Git workflow with Debian.
<acheronuk> it's only there as debian master as a historical anomaly from switching repo's AFAIK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Correct.
<yofel> first thing I'll agree with to - to fix issues with the current one, 2nd not so much
<acheronuk> never any intention to keep that in sync with debian master
<santa_> awesome
<santa_> well, whatever, I have other things to do. let me know whats the current workflow, no matter how much broken it is and I will adapt myself as usual
<santa_> oh and the by the way
<jimarvan> :)
<acheronuk> jimarvan: I changed my ID the other week :)
<santa_> in case you haven't noticed, doing git checkout b; git merge a doesn't mean the branch a and b have the same contents
<santa_> therefore
<santa_> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I asked Simon to look into a way of cleanly copying yakkety_archive into master.
<jimarvan> thanks acheronuk! ;)
<santa_> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kgamma5/commit/?id=ff4527edeedb711856b55c8d41d9e5baaa94f797
<santa_> ↑ FAIL
<santa_> just sayin
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: you guys think I messed up there? ^
<santa_> if someone messed up was the entire team
<santa_> we had a workflow, if you want to change it, change it properly
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: well, clivejo said specifically not to push to git. to just investigate
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Yes, and that's my fault.
<clivejo> I had my reasons for saying not to do it
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: we need a clean copy of yakkety_archive as master if it is to be done at all. if that was not achieved, then it's a problem
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: would you guys please be able to accomplish that while I'm at school?
<clivejo> 1) I wanted to let you investigate and learn about git 2) I wanted you to come back with the results and see it it would even work proper (I knew a merge would break things)
<yofel> it looks like you just did a merge, which would end up with the wrong result as some master branches aren't fully merged in kubuntu_
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I was going to discuss and look at our branches with clivejo later anyway, so just another item to sort I suppose
<tsimonq2> Please do. :)
<clivejo> 3) I wanted us all to get together in BBB and do it, so everyone had a chance to raise concerns
<acheronuk> yofel: can we nuke what was done and start over?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: 1) I know about Git. :P
<clivejo> 4) I wanted to do all the repos in in one clean pass
<tsimonq2> clivejo: 2) I proposed a planning metting... :/
<tsimonq2> *meeting
<yofel> lets not touch this until we know what we'll do
<yofel> as fixing this might require a force-push - reverting the change would screw up future merges
<acheronuk> 4) yes, doing them piecemeal in several parts is bound to end up a mess
<santa_> <yofel> lets not touch this until we know what we'll do
<clivejo> the reason I asked you was because you had experience with pulling all the git repos from LP
<santa_> +1
<acheronuk> yofel: will you be available later at all to have a chat on BBB with us?
<clivejo> and I have never done that
<yofel> acheronuk: not until friday
<clivejo> we would all learn from the experience and transfer skills
<acheronuk> yofel: what about creating zesty_archive branches? that at least is not a trauma
<tsimonq2> ^ heh
<yofel> that you can do ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you = _we_ on that
<clivejo> talk to each other, scratch heads, rubber duck stuff
<clivejo> I have to go push more paper
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: dude I'm doing homework than going to school
<clivejo> stupid EU rules
<tsimonq2> ping me throughout the day and I'll respond within an hour
<tsimonq2> s/than/then/
<santa_> my suggestion here is:
<santa_> 1) don't touch master more until the meeting
<santa_> 2) keep using the old workflow (which doesn't need to push things to master) until the meeting
<santa_> and that's it
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: thoughts? ^
<acheronuk> at the moment I'm thinking "mmmm donuts"
<tsimonq2> Ok, I'm off o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jimarvan> Hey BluesKaj!!! :D
<BluesKaj> Hi jimarvan :-)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: anyway, as soon as 5.7.1 is out, silo 1985 is there that could be filled for zesty. 5.7.0 is partially done in the ubuntu+1 branches, and of course many will come directly without modifications from debian.
<Mirv> I'm just not certain on the schedule of 5.7.1 being out and me having time to work on it
<soee_> anyone tried CLP ?
<soee_> *CLS
<CRogers> I get the feeling people on the mailing list patently dislike the chameleon logo. lol
<CRogers> oops, wrong window. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Anybody around?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, no
 * mamarley isn't here either.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
 * genii washes out all the coffee mugs and mops the floors while the place is temporarily empty
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So nobody is around? No progress? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, My chilli is nearly done. that is progress :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
 * yofel puts on his invisibility cloak and gets back to work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It seems the Zesty floodgates have partially opened
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So progress there too
<acheronuk> lots of email on the zesty changes list anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well of course.
<soee_> Mesa 13.0 Release Candidate 1 Arrives With Intel OpenGL 4.5 Complete
<soee_> \o,
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> Hey, were we going to decide on something?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #103: FIXED in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #613: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #697: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #683: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/683/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #98: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #206: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #292: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #212: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #207: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #176: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #213: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/132/
<ahoneybun> darn OBS has not updated the PPA for yakkety
<DarinMiller> OBS?
<ahoneybun> https://obsproject.com/
<tsimonq2> Night o/
<DarinMiller> night simon o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #288: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #137: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #289: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #138: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #152: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #102: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #7: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #8: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #153: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #7: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/230/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> anybody awake here?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> how do I add Yakety to this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/1297849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297849 in network-manager-vpnc (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Virtual private network connection fails after distribution upgrade due to outdated Network Manager configuration files" [High,Triaged]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #8: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #7: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #74: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #8: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
<yofel> tsimonq2: dunno, as I said, I don't have time for afternoon meetings before friday
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: if you open the URL for the package task, i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/1297849 then there's a "Nominate for series" link. There select yakkety for the task
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297849 in network-manager-vpnc (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Virtual private network connection fails after distribution upgrade due to outdated Network Manager configuration files" [High,Triaged]
<yofel> do that for every package you think is relevant, then ask a dev to accept them
<acheronuk> yofel: not here? do you need to be a member of one of the bug teams? either direct or through kubuntu-dev?
<yofel> well, I can accept them, but I'm not really sure if that's because I'm in ubuntu-dev or ubuntu-bug-control. It's one of those IIRC
<yofel> although ubuntu-dev also implies ubuntu-bug-control
<yofel> which is why I said dev
<acheronuk> "Only the bug supervisor for a project can nominate a bug or blueprint as affecting a particular series with the Nominate for release link. "
<yofel> oh, when did they do that
<acheronuk> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: ok, so just tell me what you think is affected
<acheronuk> dunno, but I looked the other day for the SRU upgrade bug and found I could not do it
<yofel> probably from back when they decided to lock down some bug stats etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yofel, I'm not sure what's affected
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just get the same-ish log messages
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> basically the effect is: I connect to the VPN but there is no DNS resolving
<yofel> well, I know even less about the issue, but if you could comment that you're able to reproduce the issue in yakkety for e.g. vpnc, then I'm willing to add a yakkety bug task for vpnc
<yofel> but adding random bug tasks without actually verifying that the bug actually happens
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> resolv.conf gets updated then reverted....
<yofel> ... is a no-go in general
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've added the comment
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but not much detail in it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm not sure what is relevan
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll looke more into this tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if I work remotely
<yofel> do you remember the connection type? vpnc/openconnect/..
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> openvpn
<yofel> ok, then I'll add a task for that at least
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what does a task mean?
<yofel> oh great, that added them for all packages *-.-
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ... :(
<KurousagiMK2> The workaround https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340042&p=13558035#post13558035 
 * yofel removes the ones for the fixed packages
<yofel> "task" is how we refer to... one line in the bug status block at the top
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> KurousagiMK2 that's for vpnc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #9: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/10/
<acheronuk> clivejo @Santa et al : do you think this fix from plasma 5.8.1 is potentially backportable to plasma 5.7.5?
<acheronuk> this I mean https://phabricator.kde.org/D3006
<santa_> good morning everyone
<acheronuk> hi santa_ :)
<santa_> acheronuk: I was thinking in rebuilding everything for xenial, move it to the ppa and work on framewworks and new plasma for zesty
<santa_> s/in/about/
<santa_> * move it to the ppa ~ move it to the backports ppa
<santa_> (like simon asked us a few days ago)
<acheronuk> yeah, or backports-landing anyway.
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, so do you mind if I start with frameworks? my idea is merging kubuntu_yakkety_archive into kubuntu_xenial_backports and rebuild everything in the fw staging ppa
<santa_> any objections?
<acheronuk> clive said yesterday I think that he wanted to start staging stuff. not sure what though
<santa_> clivejo: ↑
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No objections from me
<acheronuk> not from me. I think that needs to be done. I think Simon enabled all the architectures on the staging ppa, which may be a unnecessary while staging xenial backports?
<yofel> someone might want to look at lp 1634125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634125 in kajongg (Ubuntu) "kajongg – early segfault within Kubuntu 16.10" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1634125
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can handle that later if nobody else does.
<santa_> yofel: oh, now that you mention it we also have a pending bug fix for a frameworks package
<santa_> ktexteditor/kubuntu_yakkety_archive branch
<santa_> so if someone can upload that one it would be nice
<yofel> I don't see anything
<jimarvan> hey peeps :)
<santa_> hi jimarvan
<santa_> yofel: sorry, just pushed the commit in question now. I tought I alredy did that
<jimarvan> hey santa_ :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #95: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #233: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/233/
<yofel> I updated the bug, but upload will have to wait until evening, if clive isn't faster
<santa_> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #234: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/96/
<soee> ahoneybun: http://www.feralinteractive.com/en/games/madmax/?page=setting
<soee> out now on mac and linux :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #11: ABORTED in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/11/
<clivejo> LP 1632848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632848 in ktexteditor (Ubuntu) "Fix search on yakkety" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632848
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #12: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #12: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/12/
 * mamarley upgraded to Zesty. O.o
 * acheronuk makes the mouse jump
<clivejo> !testers | Please test the patched package for LP 1632848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632848 in ktexteditor (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] Fix search on yakkety" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632848
<ubottu> Please test the patched package for LP 1632848: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<clivejo> grrr that needs changed!
<clivejo> could do with a package testers and +1 testers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #13: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/13/
<clivejo> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> clivejo: hi
<clivejo> howdy, regarding LP 1632848, would you mind testing that package in my PPA?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632848 in ktexteditor (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] Fix search on yakkety" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632848
<clivejo> I know the version number is wrong, but the patch should work
<clivejo> for SRU needs to be ktexteditor (5.26.0-0ubuntu1.1
<acheronuk> lol. I was just about to point that out.
<clivejo> :P
<tsdgeos> clivejo: link to the deb file?
<clivejo> do you know which binary package it changes?
<clivejo> I just added my PPA
<clivejo> and done an upgrade
<clivejo> it pulled in ktexteditor-data ktexteditor-katepart libkf5texteditor5 libkf5texteditor5-libjs-underscore
<acheronuk> the debs? https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+build/11047602
<tsdgeos> ok
<clivejo> remember to remove and ppa purge my PPA after the test
<clivejo> I upload a lot of testing stuff there
<clivejo> and you dont want it!
<tsdgeos> i like how stupid dpkg has a force-all switch
<tsdgeos> that doesn't forces shit
<tsdgeos> clivejo: yes, fixes it
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you test it?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Happy birthday!
<shadeslayer> thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #13: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/13/
<clivejo> tsdgeos: can you add a comment as the orginal bug reporter that this package fixes it please?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #235: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #97: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/97/
<tsdgeos> clivejo: done, when do we get those packages in yakkety updates?
<clivejo> Im trying to get them uploaded
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Happy birthday shadeslayer
<clivejo> Im not very comfortable with doing SRU at the moment and it takes me a long time
<clivejo> the problem is that the update needs to go to zesty first we havent proprly got our infrastructure configured just yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/14/
<BluesKaj> BBL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #236: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #98: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #14: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/14/
<santa_> <clivejo> the problem is that the update needs to go to zesty first we havent proprly got our infrastructure configured just yet
<santa_> I don't think so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #15: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/15/
<santa_> clivejo: what is the problem exactly?
<clivejo> not a problem, just not great situation to be in when Im learning the ropes
<clivejo> yakkety is an SRU so the version should be 1.1?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> and I would like to have zesty_archive branches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #763: FAILURE in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/763/
 * acheronuk yawns
<santa_> clivejo: if the version should be 1.1 would you mind to wait a bit so I can provide you a gbp-sru ?
<santa_> nvm
<santa_> I think the current gbp-archive should be enough
<santa_> with "-d yakkety"
<acheronuk> clivejo have you been using gpg-archive? or some other?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #15: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/15/
<santa_> gbp
<acheronuk> lol. yes
<acheronuk> someone on kubuntu forums spent pages trying to work out why kpgp wouldn't install saying the package didn't exist. when it should be kgpg!
<acheronuk> so easy to mistype with similar acronyms
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #16: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/16/
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: just fyi I pushed some stuff to KA this week; a few changes to prepare for zesty and I also added a feature to gbp-ppa so you don't have to type "-s <number>", the number is calculated from launchpad, yet you can override the number providing "-s <number>" (that's useful if, for instance, you are not uploadng to your own ppas, not our staging ones)
<acheronuk> santa_: I was just looking at those changes a few mins ago :)
<santa_> ok. let me know if I broke something so we can fix it
<jimarvan> :D
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you SHOW us how to get a full list of packages from LP git repo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/17/
<acheronuk> clivejo: wget -q -O - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git | grep kubuntu-packaging | awk -v FS="(+git/|</a>)" '{print $3}'
<acheronuk> and repeat for each page on the repo?
<clivejo> cool
<clivejo> so can you find out of that entire list, how many of those packages have yakkety_archive branches?
<santa_> why do you want to do that?
<clivejo> because I think there are some that dont, and want to look at them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I see Rik answered?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: is that how you did it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<santa_> clivejo: from which package set? frameworks, plasma, applications or others?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ./gitcloneall
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (with some arguments l
<clivejo> others
<santa_> ah, ok
<clivejo> git clone all is only fw, plasma and apps
<clivejo> I want all of them
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> gimme all your packages!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> sudo apt install santa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<santa_> but what's the problem you want to solve exactly?
<clivejo> just asking questions!
<santa_> at some point we could extend git-clone-all so we could make git-clone-all -r other
<clivejo> dunno if that would help, its only for rare occasions like we have now
<santa_> however automatin the extra packages is a tough thing to do since it's a very heterogenours world
<santa_> so, again, what are you trying to do? (if you are tryng to do something)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So for sure we'll get QtWebEngine stuffs in the archive sometime around December and January. It'll be included with the 5.7.1 upload apparently.
<clivejo> I want to create zesty_archive branches
<clivejo> but I want to also see out of our entire package set, which ones are missing a yakkety one
<clivejo> if any
<clivejo> as the zesty branches will be from yakkety_archive
<santa_> well, I would handle plasma frameworks and apps with git-clone-all/do-all
<santa_> and the rest manually
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's do-all?
<santa_> because the work done in the other packages is manual anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Example syntax?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/18/
<acheronuk> clivejo: git ls-remote -h kubuntu:kwin
<clivejo> why is kwin going round in circles?
<acheronuk> huh?
<clivejo> KCI seems to be building kwin a lot
<acheronuk> clivejo: doing soname bump on that in stages. so several commits and wait for result
<clivejo> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh you are?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I want to see how you did it when you're done. :l
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:)
<acheronuk> and correcting some stupid typo where I forgot to put NOCI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> then KCI does retries as well...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> This weekend I think I might get a local KCI setup good to go
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I can rewrite in Python ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But doing that might also require me to set up a mock Launchpad install
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But either way, whatever I do to get it building, I hope to do a lot of work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Including *possibly* getting Stable builds working again
<yofel> I seriously doubt you'll need a launchpad install? you might need a mock lplib though, just for the few calls that are being done
<clivejo> you'll have that all ready for Monday morning I trust?
<yofel> acheronuk: btw. manage-repo-webhooks has code that loops through *all* repositories, so you could just hack that with a print to get all relevant repo names
<yofel> that script is in kubuntu-dev-tools
<acheronuk> ^^ aha. thought there was bound to be a cleverer way :)
<clivejo> I though that was Simon was told to use last time he batch edited the VCS?
<yofel> althoug the changes itself I would do with do-all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: Yeah, that was my concern, although my thought is that I can mess with getting my own archive set up and tweaking everything for that. Or creating a PPA and asking for space to be allocated then tweaking the API calls.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Hopefully. ;)
<yofel> well, for dev purposes a normal PPA will probably suffice, I wouldn't develop on production scale ^^
<yofel> or you want to *also* look into our own build system setup? ^^
<clivejo> yofel: how much rubish do you think is in unstable PPA?
<yofel> not much I think, maybe some qt packages you don't need and a couple things that aren't CId anymore
<yofel> you can definitely remove anything that LP marks as having a higher version
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: I want to fully replicate our existing CI with the exception of different builders and different PPAs.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I want all the same jobs and everything.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I even want to try to run a nightly. 😂
<yofel> uhm, I'm not quite sure why you would want to do that, but feel free to. We can give you a backup of the CI folder on master - except for the keys
<yofel> which reminds me of backups...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK fair enough
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> YES PLEASE 😜
<yofel> maybe a combination of rsync to linode & rdiff-backup
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah the nightly is painful enough, have it run at the same time as that. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK I'm off o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> are we having an informal planning meeting tommorow evening or over the weekend?
<valorie> acheronuk: I saw this yesterday in #ubuntu-release and wondered what it means - [22:21] <slangasek> acheronuk: there are now a number of Kubuntu packages listed on https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html that I'm TIL on; is there a better plan for getting these up-to-date wrt Debian unstable than for me to merge them via MoM?
<mparillo> And on the topic of other channels, in Neon,  <tittiatcoke> Calibre comes from Ubuntu 16.04 and it was compiled against a lower Qt5 version. 
<mparillo> If calibre is important software, then I hope we have somebody who knows how to test it if we upgrade Qt for 16.04 via Kubuntu-Backports.
<valorie> we don't package calibre, but that's a good point
<valorie> I usually get that from the calibre website, sadly
<valorie> someone who wants to become a MotU could package it though......
<clivejo> good luck someone
<clivejo> you'll need it
<clivejo> what are the resource available on KCI master?
<yofel> as in?
<clivejo> RAM, Disk, CPU
<yofel> run top? ^^
<clivejo> sorry resources
<yofel> or look at zabbix
<clivejo> do you know off hand?
<yofel> just checked, 4G RAM, 10G SWAP, 2 CPU, 493GB 87% used
<yofel> where the hell is that disk usage from o.O
<clivejo> indeed, I just gulped
<yofel> well, 66G free, so not too worrying, still weird
<yofel> looking at zabbix, the restore on the 6th/7th caused most of that
<yofel> before that the usage was more like 45%
<clivejo> can I have a link?
<valorie> archive is about to be unfrozen btw
<clivejo> that box is a VM isnt it?
<yofel> I think it's an EC2 instance
<yofel> hm, or no, the IP looks proxied, so something else
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you test the version in proposed please and comment - LP 1632848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1632848 in ktexteditor (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] Fix search on yakkety" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632848
<yofel> clivejo: PM for link
<clivejo> I dont see Albert in the channel list
<yofel> he's not always on, and if then as tsdgeos or so
<valorie> tsgeos usually quits when he goes to bed
<valorie> tsdgeos I mean
<santa_> FYI I have just fixed a bug with the KA automatic calculation of ~ppaX numbers feature I have just implemented today
<clivejo> valorie: was tsdgeos at QtCon?
<valorie> yes, I'm sure you met Albert?
<valorie> I think he left Wed. from Akademy, but yes, he is the e.V. board member whose term just ended
<clivejo> I did?
<valorie> well, I did 
<valorie> unsure if I introduced you
<clivejo> probably not, you so rude!
<valorie> gosh someone upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 and now has a non-working lightdm
<valorie> he wrote to me personally, kub-devel and kub-users
<valorie> someone who knows more than me should give him some advice!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well SDDM is what he/she should be using
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I believe
<valorie> oh gosh, what is the best way to get the correct nvidia driver?
<valorie> sudo driver manager something....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well the driver manager app does not work without another command
<valorie> hmmm, there is nvidia-settings - Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<valorie> I'll leave that for others I guess
<valorie> I don't mess with mine
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #778: FAILURE in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #764: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #614: FIXED in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #698: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #684: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/684/
<acheronuk> mparillo: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=calibre&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<acheronuk> ^^^ calibre compiled against Qt 5.6 :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/48/
<acheronuk> valorie: assuming that calibe works, we just copy across to our ppa.
<acheronuk> valorie: I missed that from slangasek, and not sure how those merges work in practice to be honest. I shall find out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #214: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #208: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #215: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #209: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/294/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what's up with MoM?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you tell me. I haven't dealt with it before
<acheronuk> [06:21] <slangasek> acheronuk: there are now a number of Kubuntu packages listed on https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html that I'm TIL on; is there a better plan for getting these up-to-date wrt Debian unstable than for me to merge them via MoM?
<acheronuk> TIL?
<acheronuk> yofe clivejo : do you have plans or usual plans for dealing with such a list of kubuntu stuff on MoM?
<acheronuk> yofel I meant
<valorie> acheronuk: at this point, http://calibre-ebook.com/download_linux still says: 
<valorie> The latest release of calibre is 2.70.0. What's new.
<valorie> Please do not use your distribution provided calibre package, as those are often buggy/outdated. Instead use the Binary install described below.
<valorie> Binary install
<valorie> calibre has a binary install that includes private versions of all its dependencies. It runs on 32-bit and 64-bit Intel compatible machines. 
<acheronuk> valorie: I know, and that is what I do here.
<acheronuk> Or I actually compile from source :P
<valorie> I mean, we could get sources and compile and test....
<acheronuk> calibre is a bit of a pain to compile sometimes, and worse to package by all accounts
<acheronuk> the version in the overlay ppa is old, but matches the archive one for XX and presumably works.
<acheronuk> and calibre gets version updates so frequently that not sure it's worth trying to keep up to date with in our ppas
<acheronuk> especially as you point out there is an easy binary install script on th calibre site
<valorie> I just install it each time I start reading stuff on my kindle again
<acheronuk> I update it every so often, at least on machines I may read ebooks on
<valorie> eh, I hate reading on the computer
<valorie> kindle is better for books
<acheronuk> yes, I should probably give in and get one
<valorie> mine is old, and better than the new ones I think
<valorie> not even touch screen
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #288: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #232: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #158: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #153: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #233: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #154: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #289: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #159: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #237: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #238: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #100: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #110: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #121: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #9: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #111: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #122: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #216: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #10: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #217: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #10: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #76: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
<soee> dirty COW :)
<soee> o/
<jimarvan> goooood morning kubuntians! :D
<acheronuk> jimarvan: morning
<acheronuk> clivejo: confirmed ktexteditor is fixed in zesty :)
<jimarvan> :D
<acheronuk> santa_: looks like you have been busy on those FW rebuilds for xenial backports. just armhf dep waits left by the looks of it
<yofel> acheronuk: no, I don't really have a plan. 
<yofel> I usually just fail at it because I try to do it overly perfect and end up taking way too much time
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, when you have the number of packages we do, the amount of work to do a proper merge looks daunting!
<acheronuk> another item to discuss when we manage to get most people together on BBB in the not too distant future then
<acheronuk> ok. if we do want to merge stuff, I am prepared to invest some time in that. with help. if that is what we need to do that is.
<soee> ahoneybun: Deus Ex: Mankind Divided Shipping For Linux In Two Weeks !!
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, I think the kubuntu-retry-builds needs a bit of reworking
<santa_> it takes too many options (you can find out the ppaname from the release type)
<santa_> amrhf is skipped in a hardcoded fashion
<kfunk> hmm, what's the state re. packaging Qt5WebEngine for 16.10? 
<kfunk> google is being unhelpful
<santa_> I also have the impression that you don't need the build logs to retry the builds, and that part of the code is just a legacy of very old times
<santa_> and the --force and --forcedepwait behave in a weird fashion
<santa_> they don't do what the help does they do
<santa_> * they don't do what the help says they do
<santa_> kfunk: it's being worked on
<acheronuk> kfunk: QtWebEngine won't be in 16.10 apart from maybe in a backport ppa, as it's not even upstream in debian yet
<acheronuk> santa_: I hadn't considered how that would behave on the enabled arches. makes sense what you say though
<kfunk> ok, ty
<yofel> you might as well rewrite that script from scratch, that was originally written to emulate the depwait auto-retry while that was disabled in LP for technical reasons, but then evolved into ... something
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: QtWebEngine in Decembee/January for sure
<tsimonq2> *December
<jimarvan> see ya later boys :D
<yofel> wtf of the day - lp 1635510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635510 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "b comes before t in the alphabet, breaks inotify" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635510
<yofel> would be funny if it wasn't accurate
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> sorry had to do ti
<clivejo> anyone seen crogers about?
 * acheronuk sets up a sid VM to look at debian's plasma 5.8
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> how does Debian have 5.8? they don't have the kirigami libs for Discover
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> they made that a hard dep
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kirigami.git/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> last I heard debian did not have it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice!
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kirigami/
<clivejo> we are building it in KCI too
 * clivejo wonders can I upload that as a new package to zesty
<acheronuk> https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/kirigami_1.1.0-1.html
<clivejo> oh Launchpad.... where did you put my package!
<clivejo> hummm rejected it!
<clivejo> lovely
<clivejo> santa_: why would the gbp-archive not be including the source?
<blaze> my package is over the ocean, my package is over the sea, LP bring back, bring back my package to me
<clivejo> Rejected:
<clivejo> Unable to find kirigami_1.1.0.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/43/
<santa_> clivejo: if the package was alredy uploaded to the target it shouldn't include the source, can you give me the link to the git repo where you are tying to build please?
<soee> zz will use Qt 5.7 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes soee
<acheronuk> soee: Qt 5.7 probably won't land until Jan/Feb
<soee> :|
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I've been talking to Timo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be helping out with that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And no, not February, it won't go that long
<blaze> that's the time Qt5.8 already will be released
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When 5.7.1 gets released, we'll stage it, then we have to make sure everything builds
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then test installability and such
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then we move it into the archive
<acheronuk> blaze: yep. sadly so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> soee, blaze: We don't put .0 releases into the archive. So 5.8 will wait until 5.8.1 comes out.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why, do you guys need something specific backported?
<blaze> qtwebengine is too old, even with 5.7 being landed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For Qt?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean, for KDE?
<blaze> qtwebengine 5.7 is based on chromium 49, and lacks some important features that already were implemented for 5.8
<acheronuk> qupzilla?
<blaze> yes, qupzilla's progress is suffering bacause of this stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We're sorta SOL then unless you have specifics
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well we'll get 5.8 eventually.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's not like it'll never happen
<valorie> !info qupzilla
<ubottu> qupzilla (source: qupzilla): lightweight web browser based on libqtwebkit. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.9~dfsg1-3 (yakkety), package size 830 kB, installed size 5639 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu would ship with it
<valorie> blaze: what is the up-to-date version?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's not the version of Qupzilla that matters, it's Qt, valorie.
<blaze> valorie: 2.0 is latest stable but it's not as good as 1.8.9
<santa_> clivejo: nevermind, fixed in master, thanks for reporting that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How so?
<valorie> I know that we all want a more up-to-date Qt
<valorie> because of Plasma if nothing else
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I hear a lot of things break with .0
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it's good to wait
<valorie> agreed, @tsimonq2
<blaze> sometimes I think that it would be better to work on some toolkit-agnostic interface to WebKit
<blaze> but instead we have qtwebengine, qtwebkit-ng, qtwebkit (discontinued) only for Qt
<blaze> also forgot to mention khtml which is suspended
<blaze> that's a mess, not happy with it indeed :\
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<valorie> it all starts with optimization, and just continues
<santa_> acheronuk: about the staging ppas I'm going to edit its dependencies; this way we won't have to copy frameworks to the plasma staging ppa and such
<acheronuk> clivejo: ^^^
<santa_> also we can enable or disable the dependencies depending on what we want to do
<acheronuk> I assumed there was some reason that was not already done as a matter of course, but it does make sense as long as you remember to check and make a note of what the dependency setting are each time you stage somthing
<acheronuk> ahh. Friday :)
 * acheronuk opens a beer
<santa_> same here
<santa_> good nigh o/
<santa_> * night
<valorie> niters santa_
<valorie> sweet dreams
<santa_> not going to sleep actually :|
<santa_> but thanks valorie :)
<valorie> have a nice evening then
<valorie> :-)
<mparillo> One problem with Qupzilla in the Ubuntu Repos is that spelling does not seem to work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qupzilla/+bug/1440743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440743 in qupzilla (Ubuntu) "Spell-check not working in QupZilla" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> And now in Manjaro stable (Application version 2.0.1; QtWebEngine version 5.7.0) it is broken again.
<mparillo> Apparently it is waiting on Qt 5.8 that provides Spellchecking with Hunspell
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yeah I was alway told not to enable the other PPAs
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> And to kopy the packages needed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can see the logic in that, as it keeps everything built/dependant on each other together.  Easier to keep track of, and when eventually ready to copy over to landing etc you don't have to assemble a bits from several sources. A bit brute force method, but less susceptible to mistakes.
<clivejo> also helps understand the three components by keeping them separate
<clivejo> like a cascading workflow 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pros and cons on both
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm odd: https://alpha.wallhaven.cc/tag/52290
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not sure if that is legal
<valorie> interesting, ahoneybun
<valorie> you might want to twig the VDG onto that site so they can check it out
<ahoneybun> yea
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-22
<valorie> I just got the devel to file https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partitionmanager/+bug/1635756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635756 in partitionmanager (Ubuntu) "KDE Partition Manager 2.2.1 needs packaging" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> so we should do that if we can
<valorie> and prove we're all cool like that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #779: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #100: FIXED in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #105: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #765: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #699: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #685: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #99: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #210: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #216: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #211: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #217: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #115: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #115: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #116: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #290: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #139: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #291: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #154: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #140: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #218: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #155: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #11: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #106: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #219: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #123: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #11: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #107: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #124: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #12: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #11: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/9/
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSePSHFhhGvA4lR6ygwF61_JbVbjbLz78FLsPKvURjAQRTzngw/viewform
<ahoneybun> 13-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #156: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/156/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * soee is downloading Mad Max game ..  32 GB :o
<soee> :D
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/oqz2tVo.jpg
<acheronuk> ooh. didn't know this page existed :) https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> U wot m8?
<acheronuk> exactly what I just said
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *facepalm*
<acheronuk> I know. I was clear
<DarinMiller> G' morning \o
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> trying to build kdevelop 5.02 i get the following error: CMake Warning at /usr/local/share/ECM/find-modules/FindKF5.cmake:74 (find_package):
<clivejo> have you all the build deps installed?
<DarinMiller> followed by a long list of missing KF5 stuff.   What am i missing?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdevelop/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> Id reckon you need the qtbase5-dev and qttools5 stuff
<clivejo> DarinMiller: if you got here
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<clivejo> Go to the section Search the contents of packages
<clivejo> put keyword as FindKF5.cmake
<clivejo> select packages that contain files whose names contain the keyword 
<clivejo> and pick the distro then click search
<clivejo> you'll be able to find the package that file is installed from
<clivejo> in this case its extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> you then need to install this via apt to be able to build
<clivejo> DarinMiller: do you want to work on packaging it?
<DarinMiller> with yakkety selected, neither packagess nor source packages returns anything
<DarinMiller> yes, I would like to attempt to package it and upload to my  launchpad ppa
<clivejo> are you in the right section
<clivejo> ?
<clivejo> you need to be in the section "Search the contents of packages"
<DarinMiller> searching on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ nothing is returned when searching for FindKF5.cmake
<DarinMiller> "Search contents..." works much better...
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> that page bothered me for a long time too
<clivejo> have you built the kdev dependancies?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: Ovi setup this team on LP, https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop
<clivejo> we are *hoping* to get KCI to build dailies and copy them to the KDevelop Daily PPA
<clivejo> but the KDevelop Release PPA needs to be updated to 5.0.2
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<clivejo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
 * sick_rimmit Waves and Smiles
<sick_rimmit> hello
<clivejo> thought I was talking to myself there!
<sick_rimmit> No just came online
<sick_rimmit> Am planning to play about with GNU Radio and a DVD Dongle
<clivejo> DVB?
<sick_rimmit> Yes that's the one
<sick_rimmit> So far, I have not ever manage to get it to receive anything
<sick_rimmit> But that's because I am lacking knowledge
<sick_rimmit> YouTube is going to fix that 
<sick_rimmit> lol
<clivejo> santa_: ?
<clivejo> what PPA's is the git-buildpackage-ppa checking?
<clivejo> and why do we need this behaviour?
<DarinMiller> Stuck again. I have kdevplatform-dev/yakkety,now 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed], but cmake is now saying Could not find a configuration file for package "KDevelop-PG-Qt" that iscompatible with requested version "1.90.90". 
<clivejo> yeah, you need to build those first!
<DarinMiller> I was suspecting the same...
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/5.0.2/src/
<clivejo> you could install the 5.0.1 version from the PPA?
<clivejo> *might* let you by
<clivejo> !info kdevplatform-dev
<ubottu> kdevplatform-dev (source: kdevplatform): development files for the KDevelop platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 272 kB, installed size 1957 kB
<DarinMiller> I could, but I need the practice of chasing the missing stuff...
<clivejo> ^^ that one is far too old
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun wonders why he got Darin join email
<clivejo> well to build the missing stuff you need to build kdevplatform
<clivejo> !info qml-module-org-kde-kirigami unstable
<ubottu> Package qml-module-org-kde-kirigami does not exist in unstable
<ahoneybun> and SeaGL funds are here valorie
<DarinMiller> Surprised to see external depends (Boost (required version >= 1.35.0) , <http://www.boost.org>) which is a ~100mb download for the kdevplatform ...
<DarinMiller> kdevplatform requires boost. I have downloaded boost but boost wants to know where to install. Where should I install boost so that find_package can locate it?
<DarinMiller> Does learning all this packaging chaos put anyone in a bad mood besides me?  Seems so disorganized and scattered.
<DarinMiller> nevermind, I found the libboost-all-dev package ....
<DarinMiller> shouldn't libboost-all-dev be listed as a depends somewhere (maybe it is and I don't know where to look).
<DarinMiller> wow, kdevplatform-5.0.2 is actually compiling...
<soee> ;-)
<DarinMiller> kdevleop-.502 is now building allbiet without optional package KDevelop-PG-Qt.  (Not sure what issues the lack of KDevelop-PG-Qt will cause later)....
<clivejo> DarinMiller: yes, puts me in a bad mood all the time
<DarinMiller> weird. kdevlop-5.0.02 installs but fails to run.  Complains that CXXABI_1.3.9 (and other files not found) and references a path to libstdc++.so.6 which is in my anaconda directory.
<DarinMiller> after export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ && sudo ldconfig, kdevelop 5.0.2 is running.
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect-plasma
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect-plasma): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9+git20160315-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 354 kB, installed size 1641 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #71: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #82: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #72: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #83: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/83/
<clivejo> anyone available to test package installation on xenial or yakkety?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have YY on my laptop right now
<clivejo> can you install kdeconnect-plasma from the archive?
<clivejo> then add ppa:clivejo/kdeconnect-kde and do an update
<clivejo> and upgrade
<clivejo> let me know if version 1.0.1 cleanly installs?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it's already installed no?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yes it is
<clivejo> you have 1.0.1 already installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> no 0.9
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> adding it now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so it removes kdeconnect-plasma and puts kdeconnect on
<clivejo> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but only with a dist-upgrade
<clivejo> we should follow debian and go back to the old packaging
<valorie> ?
<clivejo> when kdeconnect was ported to KF5, JR spoke to upstream and they indciated that they were starting a new branch
<clivejo> so he packaged it in kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> and left the KDE4 in kdeconnect
<clivejo> but upstream didnt rename it and Debian then reused the old packaging
<valorie> yes, I remember
<valorie> oh I see what you mean
<valorie> old packaging, new code
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm can't reply to messages
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Installed: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1
<clivejo> you probably have to repair
<clivejo> re-pair
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it is
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I pinged the phone
 * clivejo looks confused
<clivejo> to pair again
<clivejo> re pair
<clivejo> grrrr
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm I got you
<clivejo> LOL sorry
<clivejo> its my brain
<clivejo> going into some weird loop
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm I can't re pair
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not getting the prompt
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> there
<clivejo> working?
<clivejo> anyone on xenial?
<valorie> oh, my travel lappy is still on xenial
<valorie> in a few mins
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> let me know how it goes
<clivejo> if I can get a few test cases on XX and YY all giving green light I might move them to backports
<clivejo> save Joey telling people to go to my PPA!
<clivejo> he even spelled my name wrong!
 * clivejo mutters
<valorie> hehe
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> actually, shouldn't laugh, as that tempts fate. could be me next
<clivejo> yeah, was wondering why people were emailing me
<clivejo> oh, package this, oh package that, xyz is broken fix it yesterday
 * valorie shares the magic wand with clivejo
<valorie> secret incantation: bippity-bippity-boo!
<clivejo> https://youtu.be/7Ho6_D4panY?t=59
<clivejo> Izzy Whizzy, Let's Get Bizzy!
<clivejo> valorie (zimmerman@amarok/team/valorie) has quit (Excess Flood)
<clivejo> stop flooding valorie
<DarinMiller> Wow, and I thought Mr Rogers was annoying....
<valorie> something must have happened to the kde znc or so
<clivejo> DarinMiller: indeed
<clivejo> I always wanted to get into Bosco's box
<valorie> clivejo: I now realize that xenial box hasn't been upgraded for months, so doing that first
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUzLLizssXU
<DarinMiller> I have never seen or heard of the Izzy show and I am fairly certain I have not missed out on much
 * DarinMiller another dangerous link from clivejo
<clivejo> how did I ever grow up normal!
<valorie> .....
<clivejo> :p @ valorie
 * DarinMiller fairly certain more than one of those shows would cause permament brain damage....
<valorie> most children's tv is so dreadful
<clivejo> hurry up !!
<valorie> except teletubbies!
<clivejo> DarinMiller: I watched both those shows as a kid
<clivejo> and Im not brain damaged at all
<valorie> explains sooooo much
 * valorie watched JP Patches and Wunda Wunda
<valorie> just as silly!
<clivejo> always thought sootie was a puppet, until I seen him driving 
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> ok, added your ppa and update/upgrading
<valorie> upgrades to kdeconnect
<valorie> now let's see if it works with my phone
<valorie> works splendidly, clivejo
<valorie> ping works and everything
<clivejo> any more volenteers?
<clivejo> need a few more green lights before I move them?
<darin> I volunteer but I missed the action item.... what do you need?
<clivejo> to updated kdeconnect from archive version to the one in my PPA
<darin> http://ppa.launchpad.net/clivejo/ppa?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/kdeconnect-kde
<darin> found it
<darin> how do we verify kdeconnect version?  I tried systemctl restart kdeconnect.service to ensure but systemd has no idea what to do...
<darin> ^ensure version 1.01
<valorie> apt-cache policy kdeconnect
<valorie> kdeconnect:
<valorie>   Installed: 0.8-0ubuntu5
<valorie> in Yakkety
<valorie> :(
<darin> but if we run clivejoe's ppa, how do we know which version is running? Does the install process auto kill the old process and restart it?
<darin> found the process in  sysmonitor and viewed the Detailed memory info: 324 KB	/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeconnectcore.so.1.0.1
<valorie> darin: that I don't know
<darin> OK, kdeconnect is working here.  Isn't the latest version supposed to allow replies to SMS messeages from the PC?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it should
<darin> I am alerted to the SMS including the SMS text. but no ability to respond....
<darin> I will restart for the elephant and see if that "fixes" anything... brb.
<valorie> I was able to do that last week, but I think it was Signal that gave me that ability
<valorie> tempted to upgrade kdeconnect here on YY too
<ahoneybun> I have
<valorie> works!
<valorie> well, I looked in sysmonitor but it only says kdeconnectd
<DarinMiller> valorie: you can reply to your text from the PC?
<DarinMiller> valorie: in sysmonitor, right click on the kconnedtd and select detailed memory info.
<valorie> I did that, but there is lots of info
<DarinMiller> valorie: last line under the priviate section
<valorie> 228 KB	/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeconnectcore.so.0.9.0 (deleted)
<valorie> 204 KB	/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Widgets.so.5.6.1
<valorie> are my last two lines
<valorie> I've not restarted since the new install though
<valorie> I assume that's what the "deleted" means
<clivejo> would you maybe have to restart plasma in order for it to load the correct version of files?
<valorie> system wants me to restart anyway because I ran autoclean 
<valorie> bbiam
<valorie> one annoying fact I'm noticing is that konversation crashes when I quit
<valorie> might have to file a bug about that
<valorie> 316 KB	/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeconnectcore.so.1.0.1 now
<DarinMiller> 2nd system did not auto update 1.01 and plasmashelll restart did not work either.  Reboot did it for me...
<valorie> \0/
<valorie> also file transfer works
<valorie> maybe I should move to ZZ
<valorie> worked last cycle!
<DarinMiller> I also verified file transfer works both directions. But both YY PC's do not give me the option repsond to text from the PC.   The send SMS textbox is checked on the phone settings.  I will play around a little more, google a bit, and file a bug if needed.
<clivejo> not yet :P
<clivejo> nothing much happening there yet
<clivejo> DarinMiller: what messenger app do you use on mobile?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: google messenger
<clivejo> you try the default one?
<clivejo> only works on mine when I use the default "messenging" app
<clivejo> messenger doesnt allow me to reply
<DarinMiller> clivejo: you nailed it.  works with default messaging app.
<DarinMiller> and bi-directional sms messaging works!
<clivejo> maybe in future we can reply to all notification 
<clivejo> would be nice
<DarinMiller> remote input, remote media and volume controls also verified.
<valorie> weeeee
<clivejo> would you guys mind putting comments on the LP bug, basic system distro, backports on or off, and if everything is working?
<valorie> link?
 * DarinMiller I link, therefore I am
<clivejo> LP: 1635758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635758 in kdeconnect-plasma (Ubuntu) "package kdeconnect-plasma (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/xdg/autostart/kdeconnectd.desktop', which is also in package kdeconnect 1.0.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635758
<clivejo> DarinMiller: is this bug still affecting you?
 * clivejo ponders if he could use that as an excuse to open an SRU to update it to 1.0.1
<DarinMiller> clivejo: which bug?
<valorie> dooooo eeeeet
<clivejo> mmmm LP:1561823
<DarinMiller> lp commented
<valorie> no excuse needed, it's better!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4imIhh4V/file_897.webp
<clivejo> LP: 1561823
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1561823 could not be found
<valorie> I also commented
<clivejo> oh its marked private
<DarinMiller> I did not intentionally  set it to private.... but no, KDE connect has not crashed since I filed the but report.
 * valorie goes off to find dinner
<DarinMiller> no longer private....
 * clivejo goes off to bed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<DarinMiller> o/ clivejo
<clivejo> can you get a few more testers for kdeconnect
<DarinMiller> I will contact a few people shortly...
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #780: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #766: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/766/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #700: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #686: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #212: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #218: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #213: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #219: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/135/
<valorie> just filed the bug against Konvi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> I was surprised that we don't offer the latest
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #107: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #5: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #6: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #13: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #5: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #14: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #6: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/81/
<sheytan> Hey! Are the standard kubuntu ppas somehow hardcoded into kubuntu now? They were always on the list of "Other software" tab in Software properties but now i can't find them there. Even downloaded a clean iso to check this :D
<acheronuk> kubuntu ppas will only be there if you yourself add them post install. it has never been any other way
<ahoneybun> mm I wish there was a way to copy a panel
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm thinking of taking a night flight back
<ahoneybun> gives me plenty of time to see the city 
<clivejo> santa_: are you around?
<santa_> clivejo: pong
<santa_> what happened?
<clivejo> hi, are you aware of the kdeconnect packaging?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> but I'm using it
<santa_> what do you want to do?
<clivejo> when it was ported to KF5, kubuntu started to package it as kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> but upstream (KDE) didnt go with that and it remained the same, so Debian have recently updated the old packaging for the KF5 version
<clivejo> Id like to follow them on that, but Im having issues with getting apt to totally remove kdeconnect-plasma and installing kdeconnect (1.0.1) in its place
<clivejo> I added Breaks/Replaces, but maybe it should be a Conlficts?
<santa_> it should be a breaks/replaces and a dummuy package kdeconnect-plasma depending on kdeconnect
<santa_> do you have your work in git?
<clivejo> so there is no way to totally get rid of kdeconnect-plasma?
<santa_> I  told you how
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdeconnect-kde/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> ok, so needs a dummy package
<clivejo> oh, I see, cause some users might not know about the change and apt install kdeconnect-plasma?
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> we need to have it installable under that as well
<clivejo> sorry that fact didnt come into my head!
<clivejo> also the git-buildpackage-ppa tool wont work for me
<clivejo> it seems to be looking at LP PPA's and errors out
<ahoneybun> how about we try to have the Kubuntu Vision meeting sometime this week or next
<ahoneybun> then we have a Dev Meeting to plan things out from our Vision
<clivejo> santa_: how does this look to you - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdeconnect-kde/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=cb930c77a04e4bb2531137c6c625079f55a49b55
<clivejo> ahoneybun: will you do the honors?
<ahoneybun> the doodle you mean clivejo?
<clivejo> last meeting I tried to setup with doodle was a disaster
<ahoneybun> I'll try my hand at it
<clivejo> didnt have timezones
<clivejo> could we maybe have the KC meeting an hour before the Vision meeting?
<ahoneybun> KC and Vision would be the same no?
<clivejo> oh I thought KC meeting was just KC members, Vision would be open to all?
<ahoneybun> well I would like to think we can take ideas from everyone in Kubuntu not just the KC
<ahoneybun> community driven to the max there
<clivejo> ok
<ahoneybun> someone might have a better idea then we do
<ahoneybun> so there is a link to enable time zone support in "Time proposals"
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu Vision Doodle: http://doodle.com/poll/eq59t2bu5g7428ey
<santa_> clivejo: that doesn't seem to make much sense
<santa_> actually you should have
<santa_> 1. a kdeconnect-plasma dummy package
<santa_> 2. breaks/replaces in kdeconnect against kdeconnect-plasma (<< 1.0)
<santa_> 3. kdeconnect-plasma dummy package must depend on kdeconnect
<santa_> and that's it
<clivejo> is KCI down?
<clivejo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think so...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's so cool
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Luminia desktop built a git viewer and cloner into the file manager
<acheronuk> clivejo: KCI seems dead here as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its doing something on the server though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Just times out or conection reset for me
<tsimonq2> Hey yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: are we syncing from Debian yet? Is this something we'll discuss in the upcoming meeting? What's the deal?
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus is open for development, no freezes | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | KCI Tracking: https://v.gd/vmQ6Si
<santa_> that would fix absolutely nothing in kubuntu
<tsimonq2> santa_: Syncing from Debian?
<santa_> tsimonq2: are you aware of the status of kubuntu before some people had to leave the project? how did they achieved that? syncing from debian? or doing something else?
<santa_> but anyway, it's a pointless "debate". if kubuntu gets back to where it was before the disaster all this "brainstroming" will end
<acheronuk> It would still leave a big delta between our packaging and debian on hundreds of packages to resolve
<acheronuk> Which we would then have to upload as a ubuntu version
<acheronuk> I think?
<tsimonq2> Should we merge packaging then upload?
<santa_> I will repeat myself, how did the previous kubuntu developers achieved what they achieved? syncing from debian?
<santa_> because in case you haven't noticed all the plasma5/frameworks/applications packaging was developed *in* kubuntu, not in debian
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, shadeslayer, ^^^^
<acheronuk> KIC looks unresponsive on ping and via traceroute
<acheronuk> *LCI
 * acheronuk is having one of *those* days
<acheronuk> KCI!
<tsimonq2> I'm working on patching up SDDM.
<tsimonq2> AKA fixing bug 1627340
<ubottu> bug 1627340 in sddm (Ubuntu) "[request upgrade] SDDM 0.14.0 was released 28th August 2016, contains important bugfixes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627340
<acheronuk> [10:49] * kubuntu-ci has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Ping,
<tsimonq2> s/,/./
<valorie> wake up kci!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I have several useful fixes for sddm that I would like uploaded. :)
 * acheronuk kicks KCI
<tsimonq2> Argh, where is the repo for the KCI tooling?
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/
<tsimonq2> Hmmmm, ok.
<valorie> ha, I just saw in another chan (#plasma):  <maxyz> I'm running 5.8.2, which is the one I've uploaded to Debian
<valorie> which seems like good news for us
<tsimonq2> valorie: Which is why I'm wondering when we will *finally* get it.
<valorie> zz first
<tsimonq2> I know, I asked before when we sync from Debian.
<valorie> I don't believe that we do except perhaps in zz
 * tsimonq2 nods
<valorie> but I've never paid attention to that before, so pay no attention to my opinion
<santa_> tsimonq2: back in the days, kubuntu was quite puntual providing new upstream kde releases, how did the deveolpers achieved that? syncing from debian?
<tsimonq2> santa_: Probably not, but they have newer releases than us.
<santa_> tsimonq2: great, and why is that happening?
<tsimonq2> (at the moment)
<tsimonq2> santa_: Because we had freezes and couldn't get that in.
<santa_> oh, really?
<santa_> because we had freezes?
<santa_> no because we didn't have the proper permissions to do the job, and things piled up and piled up
<santa_> also freezes existed before some people had to leave the project
<santa_> so I don't think that's an excuse
<valorie> Plasma 5.8.2 is because of freeze, however -- we agreed on that months ago
<santa_> and what's the excuse for not having in in the ppa's
<tsimonq2> santa_: There is one. I keep getting ignored... :(
<tsimonq2> s/one/none/
<santa_> there we got it. so if there isn't that there it's because things piled up too much for the 16.10
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Can you please help me set up KCI in this VM?
<valorie> I think this shows why we need a meeting soon to decide on shared goals
<valorie> and then turn that into agreements on workflow
<valorie> so we can all start rowing in the same direction again
<santa_> I think it's exactly the opossite
<valorie> what is the exact opposite?
<santa_> we don't need any "yet another meeting" nor any other workflow, but just do any actual work to get the things back
<valorie> do you mean workflow then goals, or?
<valorie> ah
<valorie> because I'm not a packager, I'm sure I don't exactly understand the issues
<valorie> but I do hear lots of frustration
<tsimonq2> +1 on the frustration
<valorie> tsimonq2, santa_ -- the reason I think a meeting would be good is to clear the air
<valorie> from what has been said on the list and here, I'm entirely unsure what the source of the frustration IS
<valorie> besides that our tooling is not yet in perfect working order
<acheronuk> while we need longer term methods and goals discussed and sorted, it seems more in short term it is coordination, allocation of tasks, who is going to do what when and how etc that is lacking
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> Plus sometimes lack of knowledge on a certain procedure.
<acheronuk> the 2 do play off each other though.
<valorie> the ninja notepad doesn't do that, acheronuk?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Nope.
<tsimonq2> I don't even have a link for that any more...
<acheronuk> when was that last updated? does it tell us what we do at the start of a new release when we are behind compared to debian?
<tsimonq2> ^
<valorie> not being a ninja I don't think I ever saw it
<tsimonq2> I think that's something we need to utilize for sure in the future.
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus is open for development, no freezes | Say "!ninjas" if it's an urgent problem relating to development | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): 
<acheronuk> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/21/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t01:54
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus is open for development, no freezes | Say "!ninjas" if it's an urgent problem | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | K
<tsimonq2> Eh screw it
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus is open for development, no freezes | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | KCI Tracking: https://v.gd/vmQ6Si
<tsimonq2> That's also something we need to do - clean out the topic.
<valorie> Zesty Zapus is open for development, no freezes  - can be "ZZ is open"
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty is open, no freezes | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | KCI Tracking: https://v.gd/vmQ6Si
<tsimonq2> valorie: Middle ground. I dislike "ZZ".
<tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> ok
<acheronuk> Anyway, I don't particularly fancy sitting around twiddling my thumbs, waiting for the result of a meeting that is possibly 1-2 weeks away
<tsimonq2> ^ +1000000
<tsimonq2> And you guys said I was jumping the gun...
<valorie> yes, I wish we'd scheduled it sooner
<valorie> not as soon as you wanted, tsimonq2, but already
<acheronuk> there is clearly longer terms stuff that does require such discussion, but there is also some shorter term stuff that probably isn't THAT controversial, that in all honesty might only take just getting all the dev team on BBB for 1/2 an hour all at the same time 
<tsimonq2> How about this, can we meet tomorrow on BBB after I get home from school?
<tsimonq2> So like 9 PM UK time.
<valorie> tsimonq2: please send an email to the list with the time in UT
<valorie> or acheronuk
<tsimonq2> I will.
<acheronuk> ok with me.
<valorie> it is a pity to not have a list of work for people to do when they have the time
<valorie> I've tried to suggest a few things, but no replies
<acheronuk> It is possible the main outcome of that is that we decide, yes, we have to wait for other things to be decided
<valorie> well, beyond Konvi being updated
<acheronuk> but at least even with that we would then be on the same page and not getting frustrated
 * acheronuk kicks KCI harder
 * tsimonq2 glowers at KCI
<acheronuk> this week I would like to try to do something productive basically, even if that does fall short of staging new releases etc
<tsimonq2> !ninjas | https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-October/010820.html
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> You get it guys, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-October/010820.html .
<tsimonq2> +1 acheronuk 
<valorie> thank you
<acheronuk> in fact, in development terms, that might be a nice thing to schedule regularly. i.e. have a chat at the start of the week to discuss what people might do and coordinate a bit
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty is open, no freezes | "!ninjas" if you need the dev team's attention | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne | KCI Tracking: ht
<tsimonq2> oh ffs
<tsimonq2> screw KCI traking then
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty is open, no freezes | "!ninjas" if you need the dev team's attention | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<tsimonq2> Ok, good.
<tsimonq2> I really like that idea, acheronuk.
<tsimonq2> Even if it's a short IRC meeting.
<valorie> is this stuff still relevant? Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> We need to discuss that tomorrow.
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> may not be possible every week. or on BBB. but seems a good things to do on weeks we can get everyone in one place
<tsimonq2> I agree.
<acheronuk> otherwise things have a tendency to 'drift'
<tsimonq2> And even if it isn't in real time. It could be over email or something.
<acheronuk> whatever works
<tsimonq2> Just a quick, "What are we working on this week?"
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you please stop pinging me
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I apologize.
<acheronuk> whoops
<acheronuk> Alternatively, if we are going to sit around doing nothing for a week or so, I may investigate what Neon has to do that looks interesting
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Aaron had concerns, and I responded to him.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Well said.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #624: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #344: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #327: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #291: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #263: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #75: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #228: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #351: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #188: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #608: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/608/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #328: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #97: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #61: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #135: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #76: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #81: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #240: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #240: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #408: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #225: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #341: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #339: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #409: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #241: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #226: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #82: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #342: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #376: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #340: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #260: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #129: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #241: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #176: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #371: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #127: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #261: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #180: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #377: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #189: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #181: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #372: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #177: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #190: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #93: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #199: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #178: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #373: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #534: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #384: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #385: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #378: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1841: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1841: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1841: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1841: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1841/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<acheronuk> new ISOs spun today: https://kubuntu.org/news/updated-kubuntu-17-10-rc-isos-now-available/
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thanks for the notice, and no re-spins in the immediate plans?
<acheronuk> mparillo: not that I know of, but you never know. I tweeted BTW
<mparillo> G+'d
<acheronuk> We're live at 15:00 UTC (in ~40 mins) over at UbuntuOnAir with some final ISO testing for #ubuntu 17.10. Join us! http://bit.ly/2sGXhC8
<acheronuk> on IRC in #ubuntu-on-air
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1842: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1842: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1842: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1842: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1842/
<mparillo> On today's AA ISO, doing 32-bit encrypted LVM install in a VM, when I got to the Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER: message, pressing enter did not work for me. But powering down my VM seemed to work with no ill effects. I am willing to call it a random glitch since 64-bit seemed to work perfectly.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Updates for this have been published in all supported releases of Ubuntu and all supported flavors as of an hour ago. Update your systems! https://www.krackattacks.com/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> except artful, where it's stuck in the new queue. lol
<mamarley> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> unapproved queue, I meant
<mamarley> Sorry, I didn't mean the link as a correction for what you said, I was just posting it for informational purposes.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> np. I realised I said the wrong thing anyway
 * mamarley lights a fire under the release managers.
 * acheronuk grabs the sources out of the upload queue, and builds locally
<llucas> hi all, I have a few questions about kubuntu 17.10  release video
<valorie> hi llucas! nice to see you
<valorie> acheronuk, clivejo -- who talked to llucas?
<llucas> valorie hey
<llucas>  so lets just say I am working on it right now
<llucas> it will be more or less in linux scoop style
<llucas> quick intro https://youtu.be/Le9vWYViV-E
<llucas> anyway it should be ready in two days
<valorie> that's a wonderful opening
<valorie> I like it!
<valorie> the RC is out now, has been re-spun once already
<valorie> and I think will be respun at least once more
<valorie> because of a CVE
<valorie> amazing how much stuff hits the fan the week of release
<llucas> thanks valorie, I  have already done screen recording using beta 2, I hope there is not much visual changes since then?
<valorie> no, all under the hood
<valorie> I can't thank you enough for doing this
<valorie> it will help us to make a splash
<llucas> meh lets wait when I finish this, ok ;p
<valorie> I don't recall us ever having a video before
<valorie> I've loved the plasma release ones
<valorie> and I think we've embedded those into our own release stories before
<llucas> well kubuntu 15.04 and 15.10 
<llucas> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
<llucas> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-04/
<llucas> lol these were my first videos ever made
<llucas> Anyway it would be nice to have some nice release text
<valorie> yes, working on that
<llucas> ok i recorded a few parts I would like to include in  the video, but since I am not native english speaker I need help there
<valorie> can you show me a script?
<llucas>  there is no need for script for this type of the video ;) and I don't have one
<llucas> you know lets just say I will show  the installer,  what should text under video say?
<valorie> hmmm, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> what?
<valorie> aaron honeycutt is our installer expert
<valorie> read up a bit
<llucas> just a simple sentence describing it, something like "Kubuntu is easy to install blah blah
<llucas> Kubuntu is easy to install and have all applications you need 
<llucas> valorie?
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> that's our goal
<valorie> that's good wording, yes
<llucas> is that sentence grammatically correct?
<llucas> if so i will use it
<valorie> well, you might say: ‎ Kubuntu is easy to install and then you will have all applications you need 
<valorie> a bit more pleasant to say
<valorie> but the first is fine as well
<valorie> folks, i'm working on the release text for 17.10 and notice that we used to list known bugs
<valorie> is that something we should do, and if so -- can I get a volunteer to look at our release doc on the wiki and comb through those BRs and ensure that they are still bugs
<valorie> and perhaps look for others that should be there?
<valorie> if not, short and sweet it is, and pointing to the wiki
<valorie> to be clear, I'm working on the news story for the website
<valorie> we always point to the release notes on the wiki
<llucas> just point it to the wiki, (list of known issues - link)
<valorie> for right now, i'm heading outside to take advantage of the last sunny day this week (and maybe for months.....) but I'll be back to read comments
<acheronuk> valorie: I will update this tomorrow or wed for artful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> plus do some iso testing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #977: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/977/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #189: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #410: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #341: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #343: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #129: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/129/
<valorie> I might do some iso testing tonight as well
<valorie> now that I've survived planting the last of the bulbs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/81/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #625: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #329: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #236: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #609: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #83: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #190: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #411: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #344: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #342: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #237: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #345: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #190: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #185: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #352: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #191: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #353: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #186: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #216: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #386: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #262: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #132: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #217: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #387: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #133: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #142: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #143: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #242: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #535: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #243: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #191: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #182: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1843: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1843/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1843: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1843/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1843: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1843/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1843: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1843/
<acheronuk> testers: another iso spin on the way
<clivejo> isn't there a testers ping thingie?
<clivejo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<clivejo> ah
<acheronuk> that's why I dion't do that :P
<clivejo> I see, I see!
<acheronuk> needs some changing
<clivejo> well you should have the power!
<clivejo> He Man
<acheronuk> I don't know how yet
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
<acheronuk> and there they are ^^^
<acheronuk> but sounds like may be another on the way later :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #238: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #134: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/134/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheronuk> getting there with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> just one image left to upload, and that will have to wait until the upgrades go live.
 * acheronuk does upgrade testing, while final images are not certain
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.11.1.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #75 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #75: ABORTED in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #180: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #95: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #101: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #60: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #8: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #375: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/375/
<mamarley> acheronuk: You're awesome. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #67: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #210: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/210/
<acheronuk> mamarley: it's not built yet!
<mamarley> I know, but it will be soon enough.
<acheronuk> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #68: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #118: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #52: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/52/
<mparillo> zsync for the AA ISOs is painfully slow for me.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #13: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #96: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #82: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #379: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #122: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #72: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #71: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #78: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #115: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #43: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #143: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #112: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #102: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #378: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #159: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #162: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #164: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #85: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #162: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #87: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #44: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #376: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #380: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/380/
<clivejo> who broke KCI?!?
 * clivejo squints @ acheronuk
<acheronuk> someone who released a new plasma bugfix
<clivejo> tut tut tut
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #379: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #186: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #246: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #151: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #97: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #126: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #165: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #305: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/305/
<acheronuk> think of all the GREEN later!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #309: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #86: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #144: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #263: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #44: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #79: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #123: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #84: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #90: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #80: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #36: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #70: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #64: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #103: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #117: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #113: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #310: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #247: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #306: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #264: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #163: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #136: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #138: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #331: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #323: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #332: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #324: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #415: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #205: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/77/
<mparillo> ‎[11:22] ‎<‎infinity‎>‎ And GTK migrated.  God help us all.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/125/
<mparillo> Does that mean another spin? I do know that the most recent ISOs only a few hours old had GTK updates.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #416: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep. another spin
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which is why I've done not much of the iso testing today I had planned
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #206: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/206/
<mparillo> If GTK gets a spin, how about Plasma 5.11.0 (yes, with the papercuts)?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no chance. LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/78/
<mparillo> Well, doing the encrypted test case with the soon-to-be-replaced ISO anyway to see if I need to powerdown my VM after installation instead of hitting enter.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #162: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1844: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1844/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1844: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1844/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1844: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1844/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1844: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1844/
<acheronuk> mamarley: at least amd64 should be done. have fun :)
<mamarley> Woohoo!
<acheronuk> kde-gtk-config is still borked
<acheronuk> but that si upstream bug
<acheronuk> *is
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Do they have fixes yet that we can 0 day SRU?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, No need. This is the potential backport build of 5.11.1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh, ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.10.5 in artful archive is ok
<mamarley> acheronuk: It installed fine and runs fine so far. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 but......
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2017-October/000295.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> applies to FW 5.38 in artful
<acheronuk> mamarley: :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #89: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #98: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #120: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #74: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #80: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #145: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #117: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #84: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #73: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #104: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #119: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #114: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #165: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #38: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #92: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #66: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #46: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #82: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #47: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #15: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #86: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #45: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #97: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #126: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #212: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #381: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #166: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #103: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #87: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #182: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #164: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #161: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #380: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #76: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #377: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #146: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #81: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #118: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/118/
<dantti> is there some package that makes cups show smb printers? I thought just installing samba would do it...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #70: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #85: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #74: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #63: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #125: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #105: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #120: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #99: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #143: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #73: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #39: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #311: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #93: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #154: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #130: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #115: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #128: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #265: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/114/
 * clivejo waves @ soee_
<acheronuk> too slow
<clivejo> slow?
<clivejo> hi marco-parillo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #76: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/76/
<marco-parillo> Hi Clive
<acheronuk> oh, soee and soee_
<acheronuk> never mind
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #55: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #71: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #188: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #248: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/248/
<soee_> hiho :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #153: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/153/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I can handle after school if you haven't already
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #42: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/82/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, if you want to, fine with me.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/122/
<clivejo> wonder is there a plugin to mute warnings for a period of time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/83/
<clivejo> ^^ very annoying
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #307: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/165/
<dantti> I really think you should have a #kubuntu-ci or something...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #124: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/166/
<clivejo> we do
<clivejo> but most of the devs want it here too
<clivejo> it's just when we do a release, it breaks stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #325: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #140: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #141: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/141/
<clivejo> is libkf5akonadiprivate5 private like it says, or public ABI?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #207: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #333: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/333/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @dantti, #kci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #164: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #135: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #417: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/417/
<acheronuk> more new ISOs on the way
<dantti> clivejo: it's so cluttered but whatever...
<clivejo> @dantti it is a development tool, if something is broken we need to know
<clivejo> by fixing stuff on KCI, we can get releases out the door faster to users
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #79: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #70: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #72: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #40: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #71: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #43: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #75: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #94: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #74: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #83: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #86: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #116: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #126: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #64: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #119: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #84: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #166: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #73: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #123: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #149: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #108: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/108/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
<acheronuk> please be final ISOs ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #167: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/167/
<valorie> huh: 
<valorie> $ rsync -tzhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/20171017.1/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<valorie> This is an Ubuntu mirror - treat it kindly
<valorie> -rw-rw-r--          1.64G 2017/10/17 14:15:27 artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<valorie> so not really spun up yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #244: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/244/
<valorie> when I re-ran rsync as above, got the same message with out the "treat it kindly"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Ping.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #978: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/978/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/196/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/61/
<mparillo> valorie: I have been having good luck with zsync
<mparillo> Just was VERY slow this afternoon.
<mparillo> zsync is perfect when you have a large file and only a small part of it changes.
<mparillo> Like testing the endless stream of release candidates.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #184: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #626: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/626/
<DarinMiller> has anybody seen any issues with plasma-staging and the 5.11.1 update?  I had to ppa purge due to right system tray vanishing and new widgets would not install.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/395/
<valorie> mparillo: as usual, the problem was between the user and the keyboard
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #610: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/610/
<valorie> zsync did indeed work perfectly once I used that instead of rsync
 * DarinMiller :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #345: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #242: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #346: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #243: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #412: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #413: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #343: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #346: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #144: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #145: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #354: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #388: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/95/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, yes?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Nvm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok
<valorie> hmmm, that did not go well
<valorie> at all
<valorie> figured out how to re-use the 3rd drive on this laptop to install the RC
<valorie> on it, but first I couldn't click on anything, then it booted to a black screen
<valorie> the upside: what took the longest was figuring out how to change the boot order
<valorie> anyone know what the LP bug is about not being able to click on anything?
<valorie> and what should I file against for booting into a black screen?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> depends where you think the issue might be. sddm, xorg, gpu drivers etc
<valorie> how might I test to see which one it is?
<valorie> I see now why I've not used this 3rd disk for this before -- I have to restart to do it
<valorie> which is annoying
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that's the trick with a black screen. even I struggle. looks at dmesg, logs etc, where systemd got to....
<valorie> it could be an nvidia issue
<valorie> but this laptop also has the other option
<acheronuk> could be. trying in a VM this morning, but that is all I can do this sec
<valorie> also, live session (try kubuntu) was black screen
<valorie> so I guess that's 3 bugs
<acheronuk> did this machine works with previous 17.10 ISOs?
<valorie> I'm running 17.10 now 
<valorie> but from an upgrade to alpha one
<valorie> the cheaty way -- changing zesty to artful in my sources list
<acheronuk> so never a recent 17.10 install then
<valorie> never from an iso since I dunno when
<valorie> the hard drives were moved over from my previous lappy
<acheronuk> this machine is Nvidia. trying live session...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> live session with a bog standard as shipped Nvidia card (705) works here
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk really needs a better card :(
<valorie> dunno which card I have actuall
<valorie> y
<valorie> newish I imagine
<valorie> https://gist.github.com/471d2e93e692d75a9da13475c5d510be is the hardware profile the qatracker asked for
<valorie> gosh it's running hot
<valorie> so I guess GeForce GTX 1070 Mobile
<acheronuk> that's what it says
<valorie> so top of qatracker says: 
<valorie> For problems encountered ...
<valorie> ... during the installation itself:                         ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<valorie> ... while booting the ISO image:                            ubuntu-bug syslinux
<valorie> ... while booting the system after installation:            ubuntu-bug grub2
<valorie> ... with the graphical display after installation:          ubuntu-bug xorg
<acheronuk> lol. as with most Nvidia cards, if you google nvidia + your card number + linux + black scree, you get hits
<acheronuk> right. gotta go. hope there is a workaround for those issues :/
<valorie> ttyl
<valorie> going to finish reporting the bugs then head to bed
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1724467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724467 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "while installing the artful RC iso, could not click on anything" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> bleah, it looks like to even fix anything I'll have to chroot in from the USB and put nomodeset in 
<valorie> what a pain and I'm not doing it tonight
<hateball> valorie: why would you need to chroot to edit grub.cfg ?
<hateball> To edit /etc/default/grub and regenerate "proper", sure, but I'd personally just liveboot and directly edit grub.cfg to get the installed system booted
<valorie> it boots to a black screen
<valorie> I installed to a different hd -- this fancy laptop has 3!
<valorie> but now one boots to black
<hateball> yeah, so put in usb, boot, edit grub.cfg on affected install?
<valorie> the "try Kubuntu" option boots black too
<valorie> anyway, almost 1am here and I'm not doin' nuffin more
<hateball> valorie: you can press F6 (I think) to edit the grub boot line
<hateball> And so you can append nomodeset to that as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1845: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1845/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1845: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1845/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1845: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1845/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1845: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1845/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1846: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1846/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1846: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1846/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1846: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1846/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1846: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1846/
<marco-parillo> Last night from home, I successfully tested 64-bit in a VM. However, today, from work, I seem to have DNS problems in a 32-bit VM. Is anybody else testing 32-bit?
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: weird. can't test at the moment
<marco-parillo> I do not want to raise undue alarms, because last time my testing went south at work I learned that they installed a "man in the middle" proxy server. There were automated scripts to load certificates for the corporate laptops, but those did not get automatically installed in my VMs.
<mparillo> My 32-bit DNS resolution on AA is magically working now. I wonder why in the same office, same host, same VM S/W, 64-bit was working, and 32 was not. But all fixed. I will mark two test cases as passed.
<acheronuk> odd
<mparillo> In the TTY I was getting a strange error when I tried to ping google.com; now I ge results
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Did you ever get to preparing the 0 day SRU paperwork etc. and uploading that Frameworks package or am I free to upload that at the same time as menu-cache (also needs a 0 day SRU)?
<mparillo> Something about temporary DNS something or other.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I left it for you
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Excellent.
<tsimonq2> While I'm at it, anyone have anything else I need to 0 day SRU in? :P
<mparillo> Plasma 5.11.1
<acheronuk> hahahaha
<tsimonq2> Hehehehehehehe
<tsimonq2> I might see if I can poke around and fix any other Lubuntu or Kubuntu bugs that seem easy
<tsimonq2> For the life of me I can't figure out why the About box in Gnumeric doesn't show me credits, though...
<tsimonq2> I've easily burned 5 or 6 hours if not more looking into that bug.
<tsimonq2> I might end up paying someone more skilled in GTK 2 than I to fix it
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #146: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/146/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and #1719746 ?
<tsimonq2> bug 1719746
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/1719746
<ubottu> bug 1719746 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "gdebi 0.9.5.7+nmu1ubuntu3 broke being able to open .debs on default Ubuntu desktop" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719746
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Shoot
<tsimonq2> I might as well upload a fixed gdebi too
 * tsimonq2 adds to todo list
<acheronuk> yeah. not a big deal here, but I think that one may get noticed by some people
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu MATE and Lubuntu ship with it by default...
<tsimonq2> Sooo
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> (might get some words from Wimpress if it isn't solved...)
<acheronuk> it's one of those things that falls down the cracks
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: But yeah, thanks for the pointer.
<tsimonq2> SRU All The Things.
<acheronuk> new linux users don't use it as in not the package manger
<tsimonq2> True.
<tsimonq2> Buuuuuut...
<tsimonq2> It's still broken.
<acheronuk> experienced users don't use it as it's too gui
<acheronuk> yep
<tsimonq2> Being out of it the past week certainly didn't help... Now I have to catch up on All The Things...
<acheronuk> yeah, that was not good timing....
<acheronuk> gotta run. back later, perhaps
<acheronuk> or I'll catch up on what is left to do in the morning
<valorie> sorry to bug out for awhile, but getting a flu shot
<mparillo> Get the shot so you don't catch the bug.
<tsimonq2> Bai acheronuk.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Yes, bugz on the brain
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
<llucas> hi all
<clivejo> hi llucas
<llucas> So here is the link to Kubuntu 17.10 release video
<llucas> https://youtu.be/eW2gEPUvJws
<llucas> I can still do some small changes
<llucas> lets call (the video) rc for now ;)
 * clivejo really likes it!
<clivejo> was hoping we would have a Kubuntu channel sorted out by now
<tsimonq2> llucas: In the intro text, s/have/has/
<clivejo> and has all the applications you need
<clivejo> 0:08
<llucas> ahh yes please check grammar ;p in all text
<llucas> will fix it
<llucas> btw where shoudl I upload the video?
<llucas> or I can give you a link so you can do it yourself
<clivejo> I'm not sure
<clivejo> there was talk of having a Kubuntu channel
<llucas> kubuntu podcast channel you mean?
<clivejo> no, turning that into just Kubuntu
<llucas> so what is the problem?
<clivejo> maybe not having a podcast as histortically
<llucas> just change the name
<clivejo> the problem is getting the people with the access to do it :P
<clivejo> I did ask for access, but don't think its been actioned yet
<clivejo> ahoneybun do you have access?
<ahoneybun> to what?
<clivejo> YouTube channel
<ahoneybun> I do
<clivejo> did you read the notes of the meeting?
<ahoneybun> the new show type I kinda did
<ahoneybun> I've been out of the loop a bit
<clivejo> maybe to have one channel "Kubuntu" and post all videos on it?
<llucas> I think that only the owner can change the name of youtube channel
<clivejo> what would be Rick Timmus I think
<tsimonq2> Timmus lol
 * clivejo growls @ tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hey, people growl at me when I say Timmus!
<clivejo> llucas: are you pretty well up on YouTube functionality?
<llucas> clivejo well kind of it depends what needs to be done ;)
<clivejo> try and make the channel more prominent on YouTube
<clivejo> link to other videos like plasma releases etc
<clivejo> reviews of Kubuntu by 3rd parties
<llucas> try and make the channel more prominent on YouTube - that is the hardest part ;p the other two cases should be relatively easy 
<clivejo> can't get hold of Rick, probably have to wait until tomorrow
<clivejo> so the channel can be renamed any time?
<llucas> guys do you have google plus account?
<clivejo> https://plus.google.com/communities/108139456908538054874
<clivejo> again, I don't know who controls that!
<clivejo> we also have https://plus.google.com/+KubuntuPodcast
<llucas> well I guess that your channel is connected with that second g+ site
<clivejo> valorie: do you have youtube access?
<valorie> no
<valorie> I think ahoneybun made the G+ podcast site?
<clivejo> valorie: did you see the video?
<llucas> ok please check my video once more time and if you have some suggestions  or you spotted some mistakes  in text please let me know
<llucas> https://youtu.be/eW2gEPUvJws
<valorie> oh thanks
<clivejo> llucas: do you use kdenlive for that?
<valorie> love it!
<clivejo> just that small change 
<valorie> nice to see some KDE software featured there at the last
<valorie> the music is nice and it looks good
<llucas> clivejo blender
<clivejo> do you do tutorial vids for KDE software at all?
<llucas> only  official plasma release videos and some unofficial stuff on  my kdeok channel 
<llucas> however I hope that with Michael Tunnell  maybe we will 
<clivejo> I am of the opinion that KDE software should be showcased a lot better on Youtube 
<ahoneybun> valorie: google account really
<llucas> clivejo like for example?
<valorie> ahoneybun: what?
<clivejo> all of it
<ahoneybun> it's all one thing
<valorie> what's all one thing?
<llucas> valorie you said something about kde apps in the video or the lack of it if I understand correctly?
<valorie> llucas: you featured one
<llucas> as a matter of fact I wanted to add dolphin and gwenvew but 
<valorie> and to be fair, you featured the stuff that's new on the ISO this time
<valorie> which is newsworthy
<valorie> so YOU did a good job
<ahoneybun> valorie: google+ , youtube
<valorie> we didn't have much of a choice but to drop some non-building stuff etc 
<valorie> ahoneybun: ah
<valorie> got it
<valorie> so kudos llucas
<valorie> thank you very much
<llucas> actually I have all materials ready, for dolphin and gwenview ( screen recording + text)
<llucas> I just didn't use that in the video
<llucas> valorie is there a draft of  the  kubuntu 5.10 release announcement somewhere? 
<llucas> tfu 17.10
<valorie> yes, all on the website
<llucas> link please
<valorie> ah, I doubt you can see it without editing credentials
<llucas> screenshot would be fine
<valorie> plus your vid isn't in it yet, etc.
<llucas> valorie I asked Paul to mention Kubuntu 17.10 on our (kde) social channels
<llucas> that is why I am asking
<valorie> https://imgur.com/a/qKBK5
<llucas> Maybe it would be good to put some screenshots  in there? 
<valorie> oh yes
<valorie> that's just some text, no links yet, no screenies
<llucas> ah ok so you will add it later?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> we have maybe 18 hours or so until release
<valorie> lots more to do in that time
<valorie> including testing, which I'm about to do
<llucas> ok so where should I put final video?
<valorie> I think on the kubuntu podcast channel
<valorie> perhaps we can get rick to change the name by release time
<valorie> does that sound right to everybody? ahoneybun, clivejo, acheronuk?
<ahoneybun> I don't think you can
<clivejo> yeah, but I dunno who has the keys
<clivejo> I asked Rick to be added, but nothing yet
<ahoneybun> mm I have the keys
<ahoneybun> what name valorie ?
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu Live Cafe
<clivejo> the idea was to have just one channel "Kubuntu" and have videos properly tagged under that
<clivejo> create playlists for 3rd party reviews etc
<ahoneybun> changed to Kubuntu
<llucas> ahoneybun how should I sent you a video?
<llucas> gdrive is ok?
<ahoneybun> Yea sure
<llucas> will do, once i finish rendering of the video
<clivejo> llucas: are you any good at artwork/banners?
<genii> My spidey sense thinks someone is about to be volunteered
<clivejo> I have tried, but my artist skills are non-existent :(
<clivejo> https://i.imgur.com/Rkxt3CF.png
<clivejo> https://i.imgur.com/NjB866W.png
<clivejo> https://i.imgur.com/PcQPZOK.png
<clivejo> we kinda want the wallpaper, Ubuntu Artful creature and Kubuntu logo in a nice banner
<clivejo> and need it for tomorrow!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I like the bold text from the first one and the opacity of the last one.
<clivejo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-September/011424.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #979: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/979/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #209: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/209/
<llucas> clivejo  Ubuntu 17.10 logo looks like some anime girl
<llucas> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJwznOHXoAAjtQr.jpg
<llucas> hehe
<llucas> clivejo maybe ask on kde vdg channel?
<valorie> powerpuff girls?
<valorie> they aren't quite anime I think
<llucas> meh bad choice of words  on my side, more like comic ;)
<valorie> sure
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Sorry, heading to bed. @llucas sure, ask the VDG group, but its very short notice :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/62/
<llucas> ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> ?
<llucas> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxDJoO8w2-J5dU1Tem8yU3JnTm8
<llucas> you can upload it to kubuntu you tube channel
<ahoneybun> Looks really good
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-19
<llucas> thanks
<ahoneybun> is that song copyleft or free to use?
<valorie> i386 test underway
<llucas> ahoneybun https://www.bensound.com/royalty-free-music/track/sunny
<llucas> There are credits at the end of the video
<ahoneybun> cool adding them to the video desc as well
<ahoneybun> uploading now
<llucas> ahoneybun make it unlisted for now
<ahoneybun> yea sure
<ahoneybun> https://youtu.be/unPuBIsPLTQ
<valorie> success! and now dinner
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #347: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #66: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #273: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #627: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #288: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #210: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #611: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #274: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/274/
<valorie> doing the amd64 auto-resize test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #252: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/252/
<valorie> well this sucks: worked  reboot, when it seemed to froze. Eventually got into console: [numbers which change every report] systemd-journald[998]: Failed to send WATCHDOG=1 notification message: Transport endpoint is not connected
<valorie> 3 of 'em now
<valorie> seems to start ok after a hard reboot via the power button though
<DarinMiller> valorie: when kubuntu hangs on restart, it's usually waiting for a process to terminate.  I use alt-printscreen-reisub and have never had an issue afterwards.
<valorie> I waited 5 minutes
<valorie> it was the step where it asks you to remove the USB
<valorie> and hit return
<valorie> nuttin
<valorie> so this wasn't Kubuntu, it was ubquity or so
<DarinMiller> yup, seen it many times, although recently, I see it less...
<valorie> I've not seen it, but then I usually upgrade
<valorie> not install
<tsimonq2> How's it comin' along guys and gals?
<DarinMiller> upgrading my main desktop to artful now.  I have not pulled down the daily's yet to try another round of installs.  
<DarinMiller> upgrade is almost complete, will be downloading shortly...
 * DarinMiller is watching/listing to these series of vids during the upgrade. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oXH2nHZchk
<DarinMiller> absolutlely adorable...
<valorie> hmmm, I wonder if this BR should be against grub2 instead, because it was after grub
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/108/
<DarinMiller> BR?
<valorie> bug report
<DarinMiller> duh
<DarinMiller> "The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process."  time to reboot.... let the fun begin :)
<DarinMiller> upgrade complete.  I am amused it kept my custom downloaded 4.10 kernel as the default... 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #126: UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #185: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/185/
<valorie> as of now, 4 of 6 on amd64, half on i386
<valorie> I'll write to the list for more
<valorie> and then try to get into my failed test of yesterday I guess
<DarinMiller> Overall status update or number of installs you completed?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/84/
<valorie> I've completed 2 and another fail
<valorie> I bet there are more but they are not yet on the qa site
<DarinMiller> fail <> good. I can verify once my upgrade is "sorted".  Most upgrades were not "completed", but "sudo apt update" seems to be addressing them....
<valorie> there is an upgrade test now too
<valorie> doing it on this install
<valorie> hmmm, test case is wrong
<valorie> we don't have "upgrade-manager"
<DarinMiller> I would have to mark my upgrade as a "2nd try mostly a success"... my apt-cacher db upgrade "failed" but I was to continue with the rest.
<DarinMiller> rebooting, brb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/131/
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu is marked as ready.
<tsimonq2> Bedtime...
<DarinMiller> gn
<acheronuk> LTS upgrade? impossible
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/202/
<valorie> acheronuk: do you think it's worthwhile to disable that test and make some changes in the other?
<valorie> we don't have "update-manager"
<acheronuk> can we disable it? I have marked normal one as passed, as I already tested upgrades from 17.04 yesterday
<valorie> I think so
<valorie> I'll see if I have the perms necessary
<acheronuk> need to revise our upgrade methods anyway, as discover can no longer trigger them
<acheronuk> or offer them
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> well, I can't disable that I can see so I'll ask
<valorie> IMO all the flavors who have LTS upgrade  need it disabled this time around
<acheronuk> as far as I see, that won't block us being marked as ready anyway. for the isos at least
<valorie> right
<acheronuk> a little later this morning I will make sure we have coverage on all test cases. at least in a VM anyway
<valorie> hopefully some folks will end up reporting tests they have already done
<acheronuk> indeed
<valorie> asked onlist again, and on kubuntuforum
<acheronuk> cool. next release we need a better plan and coordination with our release team, but was too late this time really
<valorie> it already seems better to me than in the past, but then I wasn't in charge before 
<valorie> I like the way everyone pitches in
<valorie> love it, actually
<acheronuk> and maybe think how we coordinate/communicate across timezones, as we have distinct groups in different ones
<acheronuk> yeah, I wasn't saying we were bad this time. just think about how to do it better.
<valorie> oh me too
<acheronuk> hi hateball 
 * acheronuk hands hateball an iso to test :P
<hateball> hi :)
<hateball> oh
<hateball> I tested 17.04 -> 17.10 a week or so ago, that worked fine
<acheronuk> lol. no worries. it was what we were discussing when you joined, that is all
<valorie> hateball: now there is a place on the qt tracker to report that
<acheronuk> I tested 17.04 -> 17.10 as well. even with full backports PPA upgrades installed on 17.04
<valorie> I would appreciate a report if you can
<acheronuk> that worked
<valorie> iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<acheronuk> and I'm going to try not to break that this cycle!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #244: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/244/
<hateball> well I am at work now so I have no time to test sadly, and I am trying to keep myself awake at all after a too long night of playing Borderlands 2 :|
<valorie> heh
<acheronuk> no problem
<valorie> hateball: I didn't mean to test but just to report the test you already did
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #347: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #348: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/348/
<valorie> acheronuk: what is our equivalent package-name (LTS times) to update-manager ?
<valorie> and I'm wondering if there is a way to tickle it into skipping 17.10?
<valorie> or should I just use cli
<acheronuk> valorie: I was going to use cli for this
<acheronuk> cli to trigger
<acheronuk> let me try in a sec
<valorie> probably faster
<valorie> and it's already after 11
<acheronuk> I'm just installing loads of KDE stuff first, to test more of an upgrade
<acheronuk> yay. and a plasma crash. Xenial is nasty now compared with new plasma
<valorie> nope, no way to skip
<valorie> no crashies for me so far
<valorie> if this takes to long I'll just let it finish while I snooze
<valorie> too long
<acheronuk> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<acheronuk> Upgrades to the development release are only 
<acheronuk> available from the latest supported release.
<acheronuk> going to drop that and do ISOs for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/96/
<valorie> my brain is fried and this is sorta fun, so I'll keep mine going
<valorie> so the artful upgrade is underway, which is cool
<valorie> I ain't staying around to see it finish though
<valorie> given that it's a quarter to one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1847: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1847/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1847: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1847/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1847: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1847/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1847: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1847/
<llucas> hey when you plan to made release announcement public?
<llucas> about kubuntu 17.10?
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<acheronuk> llucas: when the release team in #ubuntu-release decide all is go. best thing to do is ask/lurk there
<llucas> and normally that is around?
<acheronuk> llucas: when I asked, I was told "Mid-afternoon seems likely."
<acheronuk> that is UK time
<llucas> ok thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-is-released/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍🏻
<llucas> valorie why there is no link to the video  https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-is-released/ ?
<acheronuk> llucas: I didn't know the video was on youtube yet
<acheronuk> llucas: if you have a link, I can add it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's up just unlisted right now
<acheronuk> a link?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://youtu.be/unPuBIsPLTQ
<acheronuk> cool. I will get that on there
<marco-parillo> 17.10 Release Announcement G+'d. I see somebody already tweeted it. I will do FB tonight (EDT) unless somebody beats me to it.
<acheronuk> llucas ahoneybun: now added
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thanks @acheronuk
<acheronuk> llucas: how can I credit you on that?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> The last frame has credits I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah, ok
<llucas> yep it has
<llucas> btw please share it on our social channels ;) 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can someone make the video public
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I personally don't like the wording on it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We have not replaced those apps
<acheronuk> tweeted the video. that's all I have access for (on official accounts)
<acheronuk> mparillo marco-parillo can do more later I think
<marco-parillo> G+'s the video
<llucas> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie you mean description ot the video?
<marco-parillo> s/s/d/
<marco-parillo> Replaced on the ISO, but still in the archives is more accurate, but a bit of a mouthful, correct?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1848: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1848/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1848: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1848/
<acheronuk> anyway, thank you so much llucas :D
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> The description on YouTube about the video
<marco-parillo> Hmm, I thought I could create new posts on KFN, but I cannot in 
<marco-parillo>     Home
<marco-parillo>     Forum
<marco-parillo>     Important Information
<marco-parillo>     Announcements
<marco-parillo>     Kubuntu Announcements
<marco-parillo> hmm, I may not post new threads to: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forumdisplay.php/30-Kubuntu-Announcements
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1848: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1848/
<marco-parillo> !@#$ webchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webchat
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1848: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1848/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Don't think we need to say replaces
<acheronuk> mparillo: the admins there need to set some permissions before you can do that on that subforum
<llucas> acheronuk sure no problem I think that for kubuntu 18.04 we could make something even better (with voice over maybe)?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Maybe something like this release showcases VLC, x, y and z
<acheronuk> llucas: yes, that sounds a good plan
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Llucas would you mind coming along to our meetings?
<acheronuk> as long as it's not MY voice!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Would love to hear your ideas
<llucas> acheronuk well there are paid sites for that like fiverr
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ricks voice would be good :)
<marco-parillo> I can see valorie has posted to https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forumdisplay.php/30-Kubuntu-Announcements
<marco-parillo> But it is pretty early for her.
<acheronuk> it would!
<llucas> https://www.fiverr.com/categories/music-audio/voice-overs?source=side-menu for 10 ten $ you can hire professional voice, just saying
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Oooo wonder would anyone want my voice!
<llucas> btw should not amarok start with a big letter Amarok? just for consistency ?
<mparillo> There was a dog listening to a Victrola that was the symbol of RCA, with the line, "His master's voice".
<acheronuk> mparillo: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72513-Artful-Aardvark-17-10-released
<mparillo> You have the magic.
<acheronuk> wow. their [youtube] embed tags make the video big!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> high 5 to all who worked on 17.10 release ! :D
<yofel> ok, except for some dolphin crashes on session restore my notebook now happily runs 17.10
<acheronuk> hmmm... that sounds vaguely familiar
<yofel> https://paste.kde.org/ppdovkmui
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379314
<ubottu> KDE bug 379314 in general "Crash when restoring activity" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> thanks
<acheronuk> nothing says a fix has been pushed, but I guess since no reports against 17.08.x, it seems possible something fixed it
<acheronuk> did not know this existed https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> nice catch, neither did I
<clivejo> must only been setup in August
<clivejo> seems very snap oriented 
<acheronuk> clivejo: snap a python application ;)
<clivejo> yeah, haruld is looking at that to snap mycroft
<mamarley> Has it been announced what BB will be called yet?
<BluesKaj> mamarley, have you been assigned to gather suggestions ? :-)
<mamarley> No, just curious.
<BluesKaj> yeah, wonder when testing begins in earnest
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> congratulation guys for the release
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Fwd from Kubuntu: Kubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark is released … https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-is-released/ … Kubuntu 17.10 has been released, featuring the beautiful Plasma 5.10 desktop from KDE. Codenamed “Artful Aardvark”, Kubuntu 17.10 continues our proud tradition of integrating the latest and greatest open source technologies into a high-quality, easy-to-use Linux distribution. The team h
<IrcsomeBot> this cycle, introducing new features...
<mamarley> Looks like IrcsomeBot's message-splitting functionality could use some work.
<BluesKaj> problem is the release isn't in the repos yet 
<acheronuk> it is, but the meta is not updated yet to tell the upgrade tools that
<BluesKaj>  why anounce it then actually do the official release 4-5 hrs later
 * acheronuk shrugs at ubuntu release team logic
<BluesKaj> yeah the 'buntu chats are flooded with.'It's not working"
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Release of Artful Aardvark 17.10 is today, sometime, somewhere | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5
<clivejo> hi ronnoc
<ronnoc> o/ clivejo how's release day going so far?
<clivejo> bit of a waiting game
<ronnoc> ahh yea makes sense :)
<clivejo> for people to push the correct buttons and pull the right levers!
<clivejo> did you see the release video ?
<ronnoc> a few quibbles about PA failing on 17.10 on the Kubuntu forums so far - otherwise not much feedback there either yet. And no - I'm in EST and just got a chance to get away from work to check a few things. I will ASAP though.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is frameworks 5.39 a dependency of 5.11.1? When I added fw and plasma staging to my "problem" laptop the update to 5.11.1 worked fine.  Both prior attempts without fw staging resulted in partially functional desktop.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not a dependency for building, but I did build against it. so should most likely be used together to be safe
<acheronuk> both are in backports landing now
<BluesKaj> i'll stick with 5.11.0 for now
<acheronuk> mparillo: 5.11.1 is in backports landing
<ronnoc> clivejo: I like the video a lot! Tastefully done and highlights new things well. If I was pressed for a niggle, it would be no links in video or description. But certainly quite a step-up from previous release announcement multimedia. \o/
<ronnoc> shared on G+
<ronnoc> Forum link to 17.10 audio issue (seems important) - in case someone has an idea. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72510-No-audio-volume?p=405870#post405870
<acheronuk> clivejo: you use google drive?
<acheronuk> anyone for that matter
<mparillo> I do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yeah, for school.
<acheronuk> ppa:rikmills/kio-grive
<acheronuk> want that tested, as had to rebuild the signo-ui package from Xenial to get it working!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ack
<mparillo> For AA?
<acheronuk> the zesty and artful signon UI is broken
<acheronuk> but odly the Xenial one works!
<acheronuk> mparillo: yes
<mparillo> I can do 64-bit with Plasma 5.11.1 or 32-bit as is?
<vrmuppalla> acheronuk-there's also a bug in kubuntu 17.10 while adding google online account- it crashes. I opened launchpad bug.
<acheronuk> mparillo: should not matter
<mparillo> s/as is/Plasma 5.10.5/
<mparillo> OK
<vrmuppalla> kio-gdrive requires online account to be added before connecting.
<acheronuk> vrmuppalla: that is what the rebuild of the signon-ui package from Xenial is trying to fix
<vrmuppalla> ok, thanks,
<acheronuk> vrmuppalla: I just used it here to access a google account and gdrive here :)
<acheronuk> but want nore confirmation
<acheronuk> vrmuppalla: you have a bug link?
<vrmuppalla> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1723766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723766 in xorg (Ubuntu) "online account addition broken in KDE" [Undecided,New]
<vrmuppalla> yes, that is the one- 1723766
 * acheronuk pats ubottu
<_Wens_> ‎acheronuk signon-ui is working‎. Google account is create in systemsettins.
<acheronuk> :)
<mparillo> Strange. I added the ppa successfully, ran apt update && apt full-upgrade -y and All packages are up to date.
<mparillo> You couldn't have snuck it into backports-landing?
<acheronuk> mparillo: apt-get install kio-gdrive kaccounts-integration kaccounts-providers
<acheronuk> mparillo: kio-gdrive, yes. but not signon-ui
<mparillo> Now I see Online Accounts > Create > Google > Google signin successful > Allow > Done.
<mparillo> In System Settings. The switch to Dolphin\
<mparillo> Hmm, I forgot how I added it last time. It does not show up automagically under the Network Place
<acheronuk> odd. it does here
<_Wens_> ‎acheronuk kio-gdrive copy files and folders is working
<acheronuk> cool
<mparillo> Could be my workplace firewall / proxy stuff, but re-booting to see if that explains it.
<_Wens_> ‎acheronuk delete and create not work.
<acheronuk> _Wens_: I just deleted and created here. the deletion did not show up until I refreshed though
<mparillo> Re-booting did not help. I can try to test from home tonight or, worst case, this weekend, but it sounds as if you have it working, and I have some special issue.
<_Wens_> ‎acheronuk yes, thank you
<_Wens_> it is fine
<acheronuk> I think kio-drive still needs some polish from KDE
<vrmuppalla> acheronuk- it worked flawlessly (sep 27 download so plasma 5.10). They use 16.04 LTS as base so maybe that's why it worked.
<vrmuppalla> Sorry, I meant it works flawlessly in kde neon I downloaded on sep 27.
<acheronuk> vrmuppalla: that makes complete sense
<valorie> oooo I get updates
<_Wens_> ‎acheronuk i run - kioclient5 exec gdrive:/
<_Wens_> ‎acheronuk I can now create and delete  files without refresh after this command
<acheronuk> hmmmm
<_Wens_> command from https://community.kde.org/KIO_GDrive#Usage
<acheronuk> still odd
<acheronuk> oh well, I said it still needs a bit of work upstream
<clivejo> I can't get the Google Mail stuff working in KMail
<valorie> I think the topic can be shortened, LOL
<vrmuppalla> why is qupzilla using gnome keyring instead of kwallet even though its a kde app ?
<tsimonq2> vrmuppalla: Because it just recently became a KDE app...
<clivejo> its only just been move under KDE
<clivejo> and will be called falkon
<vrmuppalla> I believe that it can be built with gnome or kde integration and kubuntu chose gnome integration ?!
<clivejo> it was sync'ed from Debian
<vrmuppalla> ok.
<clivejo> Kubuntu didn't choose gnome
 * clivejo wonders are we building against KDE in KCI
<clivejo> vrmuppalla: are you familiar with falkon?
<vrmuppalla> Its still called qupzilla in kubuntu. I saw their website but I'll wait for it to hit the repos so updates are easier.
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5
<clivejo> yes, there hasn't been a release of falkon yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/46/
<valorie> vrmuppalla: afaik there is lots of knowledgeable help in the KDE community for the new Falkon project to get on its feet
<valorie> people really want a KDE produced browser again!
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know what the root problem is with signon-ui?
<acheronuk> clivejo: not yet
<clivejo> so weird
<clivejo> I removed my Google Account and tried adidng it back
<clivejo> getting the same issue as above
<acheronuk> yeah, it's odd that it stopped working
<clivejo> I tried your package from PPA and still not working
<clivejo> brb rebooting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Must need building against it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, that kio-gdrive was built 1st
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/47/
<clivejo> huh?
<valorie> cool, the release sched for BB is already out
<valorie> but I'll not trust it for now, until we have a name
<tsimonq2> It's been out for three months now...
<valorie> nice
<valorie> that's corporate planning right there
<tsimonq2> :)
<clivejo> valorie: do you still have the telegram morse installed?
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy/+bug/1070873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1070873 in signon-ui (Ubuntu) "kde-telepathy, impossible to connect to gmail accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> I don't think so
<valorie> apt-cache policy telegram-morse
<valorie> N: Unable to locate package telegram-morse
<valorie> did you mean telepathy-morse?
<clivejo> its not in the archive
<valorie> right, I think I remember testing from your PPA or KCI
<valorie> in the misty past
<clivejo> but you don't still have it installed?
<valorie> I have telepathy still
<clivejo> morse?
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> apt-cache policy ^morse doesn't find anything with morse in it installed
<valorie> something you want me to test again?
<clivejo> it isn't in the archive
<clivejo> nevermind
<valorie> oh huh, it seems I can see old chats from telepathy that linked to telegram
<valorie> so it worked at some point
<valorie> but the same search with ^telegram doesn't find anything
<valorie> ok, got the kubuntu isos seeding
<valorie> now for the rest of 'em
<valorie> probably should prune off the 17.10s first
<valorie> I mean 17.04 gosh
<mparillo> acheronuk: OK from home, on a regular (Plasma 5.10.5) AA, your kio-grive PPA works perfectly.
<clivejo> mparillo: did you already have Google account linked and setup in "Online Accounts"
<mparillo> As soon as I signed in using System Settings > Online Accounts, I got a notification. I clicked on it, and it opened Dolphin to my GDrive
<mparillo> No, I used System Settings to create the link
<mparillo> Signed into Google, gave it all requested permissions, and up popped the notification.
<mparillo> So I do not know if the problem is the corporate networking or upgrading to 5.11.1
<mparillo> Picking a new AA VM now. Added backports-landing. Upgrading to KF 5.39 / Plasma 5.11.1 (this will take a while). And I will re-run the gdrive test from your PPA.
<clivejo> acheronuk: adding your ppa fixes it for me
<acheronuk> I wish I knew why
<clivejo> there is a comment on bug report saying latest git fixed it for them
<clivejo> there are commits in August
<acheronuk> clivejo: I built that latest as a test. was still broken
<clivejo> where you build it?
<acheronuk> pbuilder
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> eek!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> sbuild ftw
<clivejo> very strange
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> pbuilder is very strange indeed
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 is very stange
<clivejo> the bug, you silly mare
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I agree. :P
<tsimonq2> Now who wants to help test my debhelper merge from Debian? :P
<clivejo> ooo darn fire
<valorie> yay, all torrents added and some already seeding
<valorie> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ if anyone wants to do it too
<acheronuk> clivejo: August snapshot building in https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/kio-gdrive-test
<mparillo> Clean AA VM. Upgraded to Plasma 5.11.1 / KF 5.39. Added ppa:rikmills  apt install kio-gdrive kaccounts-integration kaccounts-providers System Settings > Online Accounts > Google > Sign in > Allow all access > Done
<mparillo> I get the notification, click and dolphn opens to my GDrive. So, I blame the work network administrators
<acheronuk> mparillo: good to know
<clivejo> I blame Simon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Blame me for what?
<clivejo> EVERYTHING
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> in Ubuntuland
<tsimonq2> Excellent. Award me with 10 more hours in the day and I can fix everything. :P
<clivejo> grrr publish
<clivejo> do it
<clivejo> now
 * valorie awards tsimonq2 24 hours per day
<valorie> just like the rest of us!
<acheronuk> patience
<clivejo> I don't have any!
<clivejo> clicks refresh over and over
<clivejo> section: gnome?
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/2322
 * acheronuk shrugs
<tsimonq2> I am human Lintian. :P
<clivejo> why rik
<clivejo> why
<acheronuk> why what?
<clivejo> gnome
<tsimonq2> valorie: But but but I need 34 :P
<acheronuk> probably Jeremy whatsit
<acheronuk> and that breaks my google account set up
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Soller?
<tsimonq2> Or Bicha?
<acheronuk> now back to signon-ui segfaulting again
<acheronuk> 2nd of thsoe
<acheronuk> There was an error while trying to process the request: userActionFinished error: 2
<acheronuk> clivejo ?
<tsimonq2> What did clivejo do now? :P
<acheronuk> he is hopefully testing
<acheronuk> or chasing Max round a dark field
 * acheronuk whistles.. Max Max Max....
<tsimonq2> Or building his wall...
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> going to have to do git builds of that, and bisect to find last good commit
<clivejo> confirmed
<clivejo> wall is built
<acheronuk> confirmed broken?
<acheronuk> oh
<clivejo> yeah broken
<acheronuk> well, at least not just me then.
 * acheronuk kills that ppa
<clivejo> whats the diff between the working one and latest git?
<acheronuk> about 2 years
<acheronuk> anyway, I've had enough. has been a long day
<valorie> thank you for all your work today acheronuk
<acheronuk> :)
 * valorie slides a JD on  the rocks towards acheronuk
<acheronuk> mmmmmmm....
<valorie> I think Artful sets us up pretty well for Bashful Baboon
<valorie> heh, all but two torrents are already seeding 
<tsimonq2> Bai acheronuk 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #980: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #85: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/148/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #612: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/612/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/127/
<mparillo> Release announcement posted on FB. Incognito window closed. VM shutting down.
<valorie> oh thank you mparillo
<valorie> I thought of fb during dinner but then forgot to follow up
<mparillo> Yes, I guess none of us are really FB users.
<valorie> I only dip into it occasionally
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #68: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #86: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #70: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #349: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #350: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/350/
<DarinMiller> Quick note for anyone fighting strange plama behavior (i.e. crashing, missing system tray, unable to add new widgets, right click on desktop does not work, etc), delete most of the ~/.config/plasma* files.
<DarinMiller> I skipped plasma-nm and plasma-localerc, but after deleting the remainder, everything is work fine.  One of my PC's just did not like plasma 5.11.1 and it also threw fits when I first converted to Artful.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1849: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1849: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1849: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1849: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1849/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1850: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1850: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1850: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1850: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1850/
<marco-parillo> acheronuk: I am no longer blaming my network administrators. Instead, I think I need to click on the notification from kio-gdrive as soon as it appears. When I do that, dolphin opens and my gdrive appears as it should.
<marco-parillo> On a separate note, normally the first system setting I change on a fresh VM install is to turn off screen locking. This time, I forgot and I noticed that the dots replacing your password were small. Yet the dots replacing your login password in SDDM were large. Anybody else notice this?
<marco-parillo> This is AA with backports-landing
<acheronuk> mparillo: I want to disable that locking timeout by default in 18.04. it's annoying
<vrmuppalla> agreed. If users want to lock on timeout, they can but forcing it by default on them is bad. 
<vrmuppalla> For good default settings, try pclinuxos kde edition- very good chosen defaults. Need to install it to disk though.
<acheronuk> vrmuppalla: our whole default settings package needs ripping apart and overhauling. I fully intended to do that for 17.10, but what with one things and another it didn't really happen :(
<acheronuk> for 18.04 in needs to
<acheronuk> it needs to
<valorie> acheronuk: sounds good -- make a Phab for it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/87/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1851: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1851: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1851: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1851: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1851/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #131: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #62: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #90: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #98: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #64: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #77: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #99: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1852: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1852: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1852: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #17 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #10 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1852: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #17: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #10: SUCCESS in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/10/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Want to start merging from Debian to a "bombastic" branch and then rename later?
 * tsimonq2 runs
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> maybe baldy
<clivejo> baldy baboon
<tsimonq2> I'm fine with that :P
<clivejo> currently having to deal with Blowy Brian
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> no, not yet. maybe start looking that on Monday
<clivejo> tsimonq2: so this new git thingie, can we fine control access to different branches?
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<clivejo> ie give ninja's access to unstable/stable branches 
<tsimonq2> Well
<tsimonq2> I don't know if that's a thing.
<tsimonq2> Ask rbasak ;)
<clivejo> hes probably out having fun
<tsimonq2> True :P
<acheronuk> details at the moment are a tad vague. thinks they are just going to see how it pans out
<clivejo> acheronuk: has Brian hit you yet?
<acheronuk> Brian was a disappointment
<clivejo> don't be disappointed!
<clivejo> you should see what is following him
<acheronuk> oh?
<acheronuk> Barry?
<clivejo> rain and wind
<acheronuk> par for the course
<clivejo> like Noah and the arc floods!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Barry B Benson
<clivejo> regretting selling my boat now
<tsimonq2> You shouldn't have!
<acheronuk> did you need a bigger boat?
 * acheronuk yawns
<clivejo> didn't think I'd need a boat
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I might start having a look at what needs doing for plasma merges tomorrow, but might end up being Mon as I said
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Have you named your boat Boaty McBoatFace?
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> I don't have a boat!
<clivejo> I sold it
<tsimonq2> Get it back :P
<clivejo> long gone
<tsimonq2> I can just imagine Clivey with wavey hair boating on smooth waters
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, no 🦈 then
<clivejo> I don't have wavey hair
<tsimonq2> But why not? :P
<clivejo> I was born this way :/
 * clivejo shrugs
 * acheronuk think tsimonq2 is drunk on redbull again
<acheronuk> *thinks
<tsimonq2> *Monster
<tsimonq2> Last night I had a good amount of caffeine at 8 PM and I couldn't stop running around until 5 AM!
<acheronuk> you'll build up an unhealthy tolerance!
<tsimonq2> True.
<acheronuk> I think I have :(
<clivejo> acheronuk: whats the status of Plasma 5.11?
<acheronuk> KDE released it
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> and?
<acheronuk> and what? what precisely are you wanting to know?
<clivejo> current status in our workflow :P
<acheronuk> it and new frameworks are staged, but I would like to at least go through them and check any serious delta between us and debian before doing to much with them
<acheronuk> either a proper merge, or just making sure there are no problematic differences that could cause issues
<acheronuk> on a later merge
<acheronuk> frameworks has a new source
 * acheronuk prods tsimonq2 ^^^
<tsimonq2> yo yo yooo
<tsimonq2> wat
<tsimonq2> Oh
<acheronuk> MOTU territory
<tsimonq2> Throw me the source package so I can review before Bombastic Boi opens :)
<tsimonq2> It'll be one of the like 20 things I upload as soon as that trigger is pulled. :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I have no doubt it needs some sorting on standards, copyright etc
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: And I can take care of that, just throw it my way. ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/qqc2-desktop-style
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Push to kubuntu_unstable?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: please make changes in artful_backports or merge into that from unstable, and then to a ppa upload to staging plasma
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<acheronuk> point being, we want changes in both. doesn't really matter which way
<tsimonq2> wfm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Ignore IDE files
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Store the semaphore state for each pid
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Increase the lock count to 3 again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix the lost lock check for containers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Rename the id var to containerId as we're not using PIDs here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #89: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #89: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/89/
<acheronuk> plasma 5.11.2 will be out on Tuesday
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Has this passed through Debian NEW yet?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: And can I call dibs on staging that for Bombastic Boi when it opens? :)))
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #89: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #89: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/89/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: have to see. I want to get it built on Tuesday in staging
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1853: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1853/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1853: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1853/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Because the Debian NEW people are *brutal*, if it passes through there, the copyright is fine :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I doubt it has. lemme check
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: In the meantime, for Bombastic Boi, can I get sddm merged from Debian?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Even if I don't put it in the Git repo yet, I'd like to get it ready to test...
<tsimonq2> And my name is on it, I'd like to do the work :)
<tsimonq2> (as most recent uploader)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nope. all debian have some far for qqc-desktop-syle is the intial packaging Neon did and pushed
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok, I'll do a more critial analysis in a bot.
<tsimonq2> s/bot/bit/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1853: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1853/
<acheronuk> don't think debian have started on frameworks 5.39 yey
<acheronuk> *yet
<clivejo> yofel: are you about?
<tsimonq2> Is that something I can call dibs on too, acheronuk? :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1853: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1853/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you desperate to get your karma up?
<clivejo> sure sounds like it!
<tsimonq2> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~stefanor/ubuntu-activity/
<tsimonq2> >__>
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> But yeah, it also saves work for later.
<tsimonq2> The earlier we get everything uploaded, the more time we can spend making sure everything works.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: on sddm, I noticed Neon has some issues with it at first. black screens etc.
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<acheronuk> I reckon it will be ok now, but I'd rather do a short amount of testing
<tsimonq2> That's my point... can I get that ready?
<acheronuk> why not. just don't want to start off "big bat" with no-one being able to get logged in! lol
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> regards uploads for 18.04 and calling dibs etc, lets try to share things like staging over the cycle. but may be times when I have free time so I JFDI (as you like to say) :P
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: And fwiw I got "JFDI" from infinity. :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: for what?
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<clivejo> debhelper?
<acheronuk> oh. that
<tsimonq2> I don't understand your question, acheronuk.
<tsimonq2> But infinity needs to merge dpkg from Debian before I merge debhelper from Debian. :P
<acheronuk> not hard. "for what?" did he say JFDI with reference to?
<tsimonq2> Oh, I don't remember.
<tsimonq2> That's just where I coined the phrase from.
<acheronuk> oh. I see.
<acheronuk> thought you meant he had said that to you just now anout something
<acheronuk> *about
 * acheronuk yawns wider
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you test new signon-ui I uploaded to that PPA?
<clivejo> not since yesterday, you want me to?
<acheronuk> a slightly newer 'old version'
<acheronuk> clivejo: it works for me, but would be nice to confirm
<acheronuk> I did a git bisect on the master branch in gitlab, and found where it seems things broke
<acheronuk> see my comments on: https://gitlab.com/accounts-sso/signon-ui/issues/1
<clivejo> confirmed, works
<acheronuk> not just a weird fluke then
<clivejo> and thats with KCI stuff
<clivejo> kaccounts-* and kio-gdrive from unstable
<acheronuk> clivejo: I still don't know why different people report it initially broke at different times
<clivejo> mine wasn't broken initially
<clivejo> been working fine for me
<clivejo> it only when I removed my account and tried to add it again
<acheronuk> clivejo: but look at the amount of crash bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon-ui
<acheronuk> not the most stable of things!
<clivejo> seems not
<acheronuk> clivejo: ah, that could be why people vary on when they said it broke. if they only discover it when they do what you did
<vrmuppalla> Is there a way to add microsoft account in kaccounts ?
<clivejo> maybe a new install, or changing account settings
<acheronuk> the dev from gitlab is in LP and on ubuntu-devel IRC, but not responding to pings ATM
<acheronuk> hopefully can catch him sometime to work something out
<clivejo> vrmuppalla: I have never seen an option to add M$ accounts
<vrmuppalla> I noticed that. onedrive exists but its not integrated into KDE.
<acheronuk> used to be office365 something or another? calenders maybe?
<yofel> clivejo: now again. Tried to use the nvidia driver in artful which ended rather badly
<clivejo> yofel: what happened?
<acheronuk> switchable/hybrid graphics?
<yofel> had to make a trip to the recovery mode after sddm went into an endless restart-loop because the driver wasn't loading - because nouveau kept loading even though blacklisted - because it was part of the initramfs where blacklisting doesn't apply
<yofel> yes, intel/nvidia here
<acheronuk> this machine which is Nvidia 100% of the time has been steady on Artful
<clivejo> mine too
<clivejo> was couple of hiccups at the start of the cycle
<clivejo> by mamarley PPA helped me out with that issue
<yofel> yeah, I think this might have been something wrong with my system. I was running 4.13.0-16-lowlatency for some reason instead of -generic, but -lowlatency didn't have its headers installed which probably borked the driver install
<yofel> wonder why that got installed during the upgrade..
<acheronuk> likely. has been a long time since I had any issue on Nvidia with nouveau interfering
<yofel> clivejo: sooo... what did you want to ask? ^^
<acheronuk> yofel: should we decide to get rid of Xenial build on KCI, would that need the tooling tests reworked?
<clivejo> wondered if you had had a chance to look at this new git thing for +1
<yofel> the 2 or 3 lines where the release list is part of the test, yes. But that should be all..
<yofel> clivejo: remind me what git thing you're talking about again?
<acheronuk> ok. cool. there was a lot of mention on xenial when I grepped the tooling, but must be mostly cruft then
<clivejo> http://www.justgohome.co.uk/blog/2017/07/developing-ubuntu-using-git.html
<clivejo> looking at the pro's and con's
<yofel> it does matter what's set when you re-generate the test template data, that's where most of the xenial mentions should come from. Same with the tests that still mention vivid
<yofel> but for the rake test run it shouldn't care about the actually existing releases
<acheronuk> hopefully I can work that out the, but I'm really not too clear on those. never poked into them much
<acheronuk> I might have to shout for help!
<yofel> tricky part with generating the VCR mock data is that you need a functional build slave for that as you need to run the tests against the real applications and containers. I have a testbed setup in LXC for that, but I don't remember how I set that up :/
<yofel> but for removing a release, you shouldn't have to regenerate anything.
<yofel> clivejo: can't say I have an opinion yet as I haven't tried it
<acheronuk> that sounds ok then. thanks
<clivejo> has some nice pro's, but wondering how we could fit it in with our workflow
<acheronuk> gotta dump one series or perhaps 2 from KCI. at the moment LP often struggles with what we have
<yofel> you will have to - the slaves will run out of space if you add another release
<yofel> clivejo: it won't as it's based on embedding the upstream source. Which doesn't mean we couldn't adapt to that.
<acheronuk> thought master might, as we ran short on inodes before
<yofel> Question is if it scales, which UDD didn't. E.g. branching ubuntu:oxygen-icon-theme was simply not something you wanted to do
<tsimonq2> Well with --depth=1 it should scale fine.
<tsimonq2> I personally prefer Git over Bazaar because of how unbelievably flexible it is.
<yofel> I'll agree with that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Fix syntax error in require statement
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #90: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #90: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #90: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #90: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1854: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1854: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1854: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1854: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Re-enable the dput throttle
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #91: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #91: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #91: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #91: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1855: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1855/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1855: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1855/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1855: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1855/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1855: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1855/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/33/
<yofel> if you notice jobs stuck or failing on dput to launchpad, please rever that commit ^
<yofel> *revert
<acheronuk> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/63/
<yofel> o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #981: SUCCESS in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/981/
<clivejo> I'm not a fan of naming storms
<mamarley> clivejo: Awesome, glad I could help. :)
<clivejo> I have a real dislike for people named Desmond now
<clivejo> hi mamarley :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #351: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/407/
<valorie> hi team, bit of a storm here today too
<valorie> not compared to the remains of a hurricane though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #352: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #613: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #628: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #191: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #348: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #391: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #392: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #536: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1856: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1856/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1856: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1856/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1856: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1856/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1856: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1856/
<blaze> acheronuk: I think k3b ffmpeg plugin can be reenabled, see the rules file
<blaze> I just tested it and it builds
<blaze> It was disabled at some point because the build was broken
<acheronuk> blaze: thanks. what version did you test build, or find it worked with?
<acheronuk> I'll maybe play with it later... or tomorrow
<blaze> from the artful archive
<acheronuk> right. so the 17.08 build I did, which makes stable branch on KCI ok to have a try with
 * acheronuk heads off to get Sunday lunch ready
<clivejo> is "Thanks for picking Kubuntu" proper English?
<blaze> also I made a little hack to enable APE support for K3b
<blaze> see the diff from my "test" ppa if interested
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vrmuppalla> hi
<clivejo> vrmuppalla:  o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1857: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1857/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1857: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1857/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1857: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1857/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1857: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1857/
<mparillo> I would assert "Thanks for picking Kubuntu" is informal, breezy Amernglish. And from the recent BBC my son has been binge-watching, the English are becoming less formal.
<clivejo> sounds wrong to me
<clivejo> always amazes me how ungrateful some people are towards work done on a voluntary bases
<DarinMiller> TAG (time appropriate greetings) o/
<DarinMiller> apt-cache-ng did not like the transition to 17.10. Folowing the directions from the webhelp page does not seem to work ...(https://paste.ubuntu.com/25796357/).
<DarinMiller> Does anyone remember special configuration setup when transistioning to 17.10?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: too long ago when I set that up I think
<valorie> clivejo: "choosing Kubuntu" rather than "picking" would be better IMO
<valorie> but picking isn't wrong, just not quite right
<clivejo> doesn't sound right to me
<valorie> patches welcome!
<valorie> :-)
<blaze> thank you for joining kubuntu forces, soldier
<valorie> DarinMiller: you just expired from some kubuntu team
<valorie> can't recall which one -- you might check your email
<acheronuk> valorie: kdevelop
<valorie> ah, the team that will not die
<DarinMiller> valorie: If I am not mistaken, that was the kdevelop team.  Very little traffic on that channel so I wasn't going to worry about it.
<DarinMiller> But, thanks. :)
<valorie> I'm not sure why it was created, but I'm not sure I see a need for it any more
<DarinMiller> I keep tabs of kdevelop envents on the irc channel and their website.
<valorie> DarinMiller: I was in my email quite awhile last night trying to quell a spam attack against kde-bugs-owner account
<acheronuk> valorie: was that ovi who wanted it?
<valorie> some thousands reported before I gave up and just sent them all to dev-null
<valorie> from now until eternity
<valorie> yes, I think so
<valorie> I believe the issues with kdevelop have all been addressed though?
<valorie> it's fully ported, etc.
<acheronuk> apart from having it's own PPA with packages I forget to update, can't see much point now
<valorie> am I wrong?
<valorie> no time like the present to prune
<acheronuk> it, and the backends with have in the archive are ported
<valorie> winter is coming, like the TV machine says
 * valorie hands acheronuk the pruning shears
<acheronuk> we needs dragons
<valorie> last I heard, Harald was still maintaining Dragon
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin Do you object to losing the Kdevelop team now?
<acheronuk> give ovi a chance to weigh in
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> pretty late for him though
<yofel> that team was made by me and bulldog back in 2011 when we were trying to set up daily builds using what infrastructure we had back then. Wasn't Kevin using it recently for something?
<acheronuk> oh, older than I thought!
<acheronuk> I must be confusing it with something else :/
<valorie> kfunk: ^^^
<acheronuk> fingers crossed for a name for 18.04 tomorrow
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^
 * valorie hopes it is not bumbling buffoon
<clivejo> boris?
<blaze> breezy badger
<yofel> blooming buffalo \o/
<tsimonq2> Bombastic Boi
<valorie> sure, make it all about YOU
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> blaze: um, that's been DONE
<valorie> :P
<blaze> didn't notice
<blaze> just kidding
<clivejo> 5.10 Breezy was my first Ubuntu install
<blaze> looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#B are they all animals?
<valorie> mine was at least a year after
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> all animals
<yofel> yes, and he likes rare ones
<clivejo> badgers are rare?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> getting rarer
<valorie> I've never seen one
<yofel> well, maybe not those. But most of the animals he chooses I've never heard of before that
<acheronuk> most badgers I see are dead
<acheronuk> roadside
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> :/
<valorie> I've not seen one dead or alive that I recall
<valorie> not sure we have them out here
<clivejo> Ill paint a white strip on Max
<valorie> I'm sure he'll sit still for that
<acheronuk> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badger#Distribution
<acheronuk> Bornean ferret-badger lives in Malaysi
<acheronuk> O_O
<acheronuk> *Malaysia
<acheronuk> in the end, it's the adjective that matter
<clivejo> Buzy Bee
<clivejo> oooo Bongo, what's that
<clivejo> or a Booby
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: lol ^
<valorie> oh gads, no Booby please
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: don't tell him that's a real thing!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :P
<clivejo> or a Borse
<clivejo> http://www.skyenimals.com/data/animals/b/borse/borse1.jpg
<clivejo> I'd love that as our logo
<valorie> http://naturemappingfoundation.org/natmap/facts/badger_712.html <--- there are badgers in my state!
<valorie> not very near where I live though
<blaze> hmmm, bloodthirsty bat
<acheronuk> lol. 'dch -D bloodthirsty'
<valorie> zinger!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #982: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/982/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #353: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #8: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #15: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #48: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #100: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #9: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #124: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #117: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/117/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2535: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2535: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2535: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2535/
<pereira_alex> acheronuk: may i ask, I am using cosmic with kubuntu-ci stable kde , and all is working very nicelly and pretty. seeing on reddit, lots of people miss the new and shiny kde like neon. Why not advertise kubuntu-ci stable more, which the advertising of "test and submit bugs" ? my testing, since bionic and now cosmic ( so +- 6 months ), it has been working perfectly more than not
<acheronuk> pereira_alex: it's a development tool for build testing
<acheronuk> not one that I would ever suggest installing from as a user. IF it works ok, that is a great side effect, but not the purpose
<pereira_alex> acheronuk: hum... it would be awesome, and i think with lots of interest, to turn it into some bleeding edge kde delivery similar to neon
<pereira_alex> acheronuk: would it be too much work for that ? or is there any interest in that from the kubuntu standpoint ?
<acheronuk> probably more work that I can give it regularly. just doing a new Qt build for it is quite hit and miss
<pereira_alex> i understand... I do see alot of ppl asking for something like new and shiny on kubuntu, and just go to neon
<pereira_alex> issue with neon is it being based on LTS ... kubuntu being 6 months would fit nicelly
<acheronuk> at the moment nightly builds are turned off, as one of the recent processor flaws (L1TF) means multithreading got disabled on most of the x86 builders
<acheronuk> pereira_alex: I'll give it some thought anyway. it would only ever remain a development thing in my eyes. i.e. this is not supported in ANY way
<pereira_alex> acheronuk: sure, it would be meant for "advanced users" and bug testers ... not normal ubuntu release quality
<pereira_alex> btw , how does neon does it ? could something between kubuntu and neon be shared work ?
<acheronuk> Neon does it by having 2+ full time paid developers
<pereira_alex> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! didn't knew
<pereira_alex> that is great for them !
<pereira_alex> acheronuk: well , if you are only doing kubuntu-ci for the sake of packaging .... them you are doing a freaking good job at making the desktop really tight !
<pereira_alex> i am yet to catch a problem ... and i am using everything i usually do, which is a very customized kde desktop and apps
<acheronuk> I do have a VM I update every so often to make sure things work sanely, more or less.
<acheronuk> there is also **some** crossover with Neon. our packaging shares a common history, so often if I fix something in Kubuntu CI I can pop over and fix it in Neon packaging as well
<acheronuk> and the other way, sometime things are already fixed in Neon, so I can take changes from there
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pereira_alex> heh acheronuk true, just checked on plasma-desktop git commits on neon, youre there :)
<acheronuk> frameworks 5.51 now added to backports-landing with plasma 5.14.0 for cosmic
<acheronuk> please test
<acheronuk> 5.14.1 is tomorrow
<acheronuk> ummmmmm. also please test RC ISO ;) lol
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, I'm testing 5.14.0 for cosmic as we speak, so far some little crashes with sysinfo which I installed for aliasing on konversation, but it seems stable now after some updates
<BluesKaj> otherwisw everything seems fine
<acheronuk> kool
<BluesKaj> I still have the staging ppa installed, but wondering whether I should keep it ?
<acheronuk> up to you. I will be building 5.14.1 in plasma-staging tomorrow, so beware of that
<BluesKaj> maybe I'lll chance it  :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2536: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2536: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2536: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2536/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 5.51.0 landed safely- no dead kittens.
<mparillo> backports-staging?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<mparillo> TY
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Clarification: backports-landing (not staging....)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-16
<mparillo> I opened Discover added backports-landing back (nice to see this function has been restored), and see 226 packages to update (including plenty of 5.51 packages). Update all. Reboot my VM. And no dead kittens for me either.
<mparillo> I did get some kind of crash on Akonadi when I accidentally clicked on kontact, but that might just be because I never configured it properly.
<valorie> I am noticing one issue on my updated travel laptop (Cosmic) - I can no longer close the lid to suspend
<valorie> when I open it, the screen is frozen, which makes me think that perhaps plasmashell has crashed or so
<valorie> have to hard re-start
<valorie> but I think this actually began happening before Cosmic upgrade
<valorie> anyone else seen this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Valorie 2 laptops here with cosmic and I have not seen sleep/freeze issue on either.  I sleep both of them regulary- one of them many times a day.
<valorie> @DarinMiller, it works *if* I sleep it first
<valorie> but not if I just close the lid, which is the best for conferences, and has always worked flawlessly before
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> With my work laptop that I use all day long, I close the lid and it sleeps fine.  I have a few others here I can test.  What hw (video card, etc) do you hgave?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Valorie: Landing ppa or std cosmicc?
<valorie> I tried out the landing ppa but turned it off afterwards
<valorie> however I can't be sure this wasn't happening in the LTS for a few weeks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So sleep issue happened prior to landing?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I hoped it would fix it
<valorie> haven't tested on this laptop yet -- different brand, etc. -- before I upgrade it to Cosmic
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what the hw config on the problem laptop?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I just tested 4 laptops with cosmic:  Dell 7559 hybrid with Intel card running + landing PPA, 2 Dell M1530's standard cosmic NVidia 8600M GT with NVidia 340 driver and a Dell Vostro 1720 NVidia 9600 with NVidia 340 driver.  And my work laptop Lenovo Yoga Pro2 (Intel graphics) cosmic+landing.  All sleep with lid closed and wake without issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> During Cosmic testing yesterday, one of my Dell M1530's had a strange graphics driver install issue (reported in the testing comments).  While trouble shooting with different PPA's and drivers, the regular NVidia drivers would no longer install/run correctly.  Reformat and re-install "fixed" the issue.  Maybe yours is suffering from a similar problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks like a new ISO just rolled out...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Installing from a live boot session on 20181016 ISO, install crashes Who Are you Screen?.  Filing a bug report and will test the non-live boot install.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgxvzLDwXvVlSDSFcrTkRMxNsDGzp
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1798005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798005 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashed on the "Who Are You?" panel." [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If I pause for a minute or so before proceeding to "Who are you panel?", the install proceeds without issue. Without the pause, maybe installer is attempting to write to drive that is not fully formatted?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> perhaps related to? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/356676
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> don't know yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2537: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2537: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2537: SUCCESS in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2537/
<IrcsomeBot> Lucas Amaral was added by: Lucas Amaral
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> I openned up a virtual machine to test the installation of the kubuntu 18.10, I have found a minor bug, the installlation panel size does not fix the screen.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lucas Amaral, If in virualbox or another virtualiser that can autoresize, reboot the session. Usually is ok on a 2nd go.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not sure what the quirk is there, but does sometime happen on other flavours as well
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks like 1798005 has been fixed already.  I will wait for the respin and hopefully test tonight.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Thank you for catching that. 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> @DarinMiller, When new images are uploaded? I can't see, because there are no time stamps or anything.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2538: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2538: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2538: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2538/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Lucas, Go to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/subscription to sign up for new ISO release alerts.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> I have had trouble playing videos on vlc at the virtual machine
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> @DarinMiller, I think you gave me the wrong url
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Apologies, the above link assumes you are logged into ubuntu one. Go here and login: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Or login to ubuntu one and go here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/397/builds/182525/testcases
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> click the subscribe button at the bottom.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> I have manually updated the kernel to the 4.18.9, I guess, I was using the 4.18 mainline before, with no major problems, I updated as soon as it had became available. I am reporting here because I saw nowherelse to report, but I had inconsistencies at the system battery reading. On the pryor kernel, it works fine, on the new kernel, sometimes it shows this problem and sometimes it works just fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lucas Amaral, thanks for that. not using that regularly on a system like a laptop with a battery, but will watch out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #195 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #195: ABORTED in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #98: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #191: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #97: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #82: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #175: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #70: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #196: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #106: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #81: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #221: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #160: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #170: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #231: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #218: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #251: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #184: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #107: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #217: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #270: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #129: STILL FAILING in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #181: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/177/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #187: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #250: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #304: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #277: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #141: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #249: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/249/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Today's daily ISO fixes 1798005 crash on "Who are you?" install panel.  I love fast fixes.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> firefox 63 released in cosmic even though it's not officially "out" anywhere else yet 🤔
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, if the tars are not even on the mozilla ftp site yet, they may have got them with pre-release access or a heads up that there would be no change in the tars from the last beta
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2539: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2539: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2539: SUCCESS in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2539/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looks to be the 1st release candidate
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/397/builds/182587/testcases
<mparillo> And Darin is already on it.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> Hi BluesKaj: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/397/builds/182587/testcases
<BluesKaj> Hi mparillo, checking 
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.14.1 for cosmic in backports-landing now
<acheronuk> ^^^ mparillo BluesKaj mamarley @DarinMiller @Santa @tsimonq2 valorie @MichaelTunnel 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun as well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> etc etc
<mamarley> acheronuk: Already running it.  No problems here. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: as always, thank you :)
<mamarley> No problem.
<acheronuk> will be good if we can have that in backport straight away tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #211: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #188: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #176: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #69: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #71: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #185: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #87: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #72: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #83: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #99: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #94: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #192: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #98: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #109: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #163: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #68: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #305: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #251: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #178: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #79: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #119: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/119/
<mparillo> Clean install of the first RC (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/397/builds/182587/testcases/1451/results/) Then sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing and did the updates in Discover. Rebooted my VM, and all looked good. Got the new wallpaper, the kicker invoked system settings fine, and I made my usual changes. krunner launched kinfocenter, and I see Plasma 5.14.1 and FW 5.51. konsole, kate, 
<mparillo> ksysguard all launched normally.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #118: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #250: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/250/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Plasma 14.1 installed and is running fine here.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> good good :)
<mparillo> He says with his Emperor voice.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0HHJrdoB/file_10379.mp4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #252: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #108: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/108/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://andrewcrouthamel.wordpress.com/2018/10/17/kde-bugsquad-konsole-bug-day-on-october-20th-2018/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #197: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #107: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2540: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2540: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2540: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2540/
<acheronuk> another iso respin to come
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, 2 L's on the last name next time :D
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> acheronuk 2 L's on the last name next time :D
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-18
<mparillo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20181017.2/MD5SUMS
<mparillo> I just zsync'd and I wanted to check my hashes from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/397/builds/182655/downloads and I got nothing. Can anybody else confirm? Or at least start testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/397/builds/182655/testcases
<mparillo> Never mind: I see the hash now.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2541: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2541: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2541: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2541/
<acheronuk> Confirmed LP: #1798562 at least in virtualbox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798562 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After a side by side installation, resized filesystem is corrupted" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798562
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Damn that's bad.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> All flavours affected, so ball in Ubuntu's court (mostly)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep. Time to switch from ubiquity lol.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> heyo BlueKaj
<BluesKaj> hey honeybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2542: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2542: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2542: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #196 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #196: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/196/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-is-released-today/
<mparillo> Congratulations and thanks!
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | /!\ /!\ COSMIC CUTTLEFISH RELEASED /!\ /!\ | Support in #kubuntu Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Kubuntu Development | /!\ /!\ COSMIC CUTTLEFISH RELEASED /!\ /!\ | Support in #kubuntu Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manua
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, can't pin that. damn
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/107/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There you go @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm can't add you as an admin.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ovi would have to re-join and do it I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #41: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/57/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah me too. For now I can do it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #97: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #69: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #77: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #130: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #97: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #75: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #62: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #73: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #109: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #89: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #142: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/121/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #110: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/87/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so many apps that don't work in Wayland lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh it's 18.10 I guess.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/103/
<valorie> ahoneybun: try to file good bugreports if you have the energy
<valorie> plasma team has been making a push but I dunno about most application teams
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's a 18.10 issue. I can launch atom or slack
<valorie> but they need good BRs
<valorie> so it worked in the previous wayland session?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @ahoneybun, Glibc?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #90: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/90/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, No it's not Wayland.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #77: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #91: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #96: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #87: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #35: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #72: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #84: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #93: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #59: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2543: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2543: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2543: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2543/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yofel> Concrats on the release folks
<yofel> Any veto to me taking the CI down for maintenance? If not I'll just go ahead in a few minutes
<acheronuk> yofel: thanks :)
<acheronuk> yofel: go ahead on the CI. theres stuff to do there I've been putting off
<yofel> ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2544: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2544: SUCCESS in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2544: SUCCESS in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #90: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #94: FAILURE in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/94/
<yofel> done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/97/
<yofel> acheronuk: changelog: kci server, jenkins and plugins updated to current version and rebooted. The container on linode and the swy node got upgraded to 18.04. They both also now run the same docker version as master again.
<yofel> I'll try to keep an eye on it to see if anything other than the semaphore broke thanks to the release upgrade, but it looks ~ok for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/91/
<acheronuk> yofel: understood. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/95/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-20
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 lubuntu manual link is dead on the blog post for lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun Much appreciated, fixing.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yep yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm interested how your going to package the manual and put it in the ISO.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me too :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> If we can do that for Kubuntu that would be cool.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It would be nice to have help from Lyn and work together since we're both Qt now.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> This may be extremely surprising to hear from me but I think the most feasible option is to snap it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, We have a lot to do still
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> thanks for the latest kubuntu 18.10. much more stable than 18.04 for me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You can ask her but she's pretty focused on Lubuntu's
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Coolio! @pizzadude
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea maybe just Discover for now since we both ship that?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I dunno, talk to her :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No, lynorian on IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ah damn.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've deferred all the manual stuff to her for the most part unless I see an issue, in which case I'll point it out
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah got it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Once person team lol
<valorie> thanks @pizzadude
<valorie> it's nice to hear
<valorie> although 18.04 was stable for me
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> Kwin seems to crash less in 18.10 and it autorestarts when it does whereas i would need to manually restart it if it crashed in 18.04
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I never had kwin crash on me
<valorie> only plasmashell
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> Might be my old hardware
<valorie> and come to think of it, no crashes or freezes since upgrade
<valorie> that said, it's only been a day
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> I've been running 18.10 since September 20-22 I forget the exact date
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I was going to upgrade but didn't get around to it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2545: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2545: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2545: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2545/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> Congratulations on the developers team, you have made an awesome job. I was checking power management on a notebook, using as least power as possible. Is is great.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2546: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2546: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2546: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2546/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lucas Amaral, thank. very pleased to hear that :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @Lucas Amaral, 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> I have noticed a bug today at the login screen. If I have a session open and go back to the login screen and give up on loggin in, if is suspend again, in the next attempt to log in, it is frozen, requiring a hard reboot to unfreeze.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lucas Amaral> I forced it 5 times to be sure it was a bug, all 5 times it has frozen
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-21
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> so i noticed kmenuedit now crashes if you try to click an icon (to edit an icon) with the papirus theme enabled (from the papirus ppa), but not with breeze dark
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> found a bug report for it https://www.mail-archive.com/kde-bugs-dist@kde.org/msg287798.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, Can you comment on the bug with your system and theme details?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> okay
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> before i post the comment, does this sound ok for the bug report?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> I ran into this bug also, when testing out the Papirus Dark theme from the Papirus PPA for *buntu. I'm using Kubuntu 18.10 with the Kubuntu backports PPA, so that would be KDE Plasma 5.14.1. Breeze Dark does not cause the crash. I tried downgrading kmenuedit to the non-backports ppa version and I still had the issue. … System info: … Kernel: Linux 4.18.0-10-generic x86_64 … Distro: Ubuntu 18.10 … CPU:    Intel(R) Core(
<IrcsomeBot> CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz …         4 cores/threads …         2400.00 MHz … RAM:    3.65 GiB … GPU:    Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile  …         OpenGL 2.1 Mesa 18.2.2 …         GLSL 1.20
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> or do i need to provide more info
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> do you have a backtrace? that would help developers double check that it is the precisely the same root cause of a crash
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> how do i get a backtrace?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> drkonqi?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, if the crash triggers it, yes. sad face in tray
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or you can use gdb
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> https://pastebin.com/pVcPMzzP
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> does this look right?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably!
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ok ill add it to the post
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm not the best at reading these things, especially on a Sunday morning before the :coffee has properly kicked in ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ok lol
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ok i commented https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400015
<ubottu> KDE bug 400015 in general "KDE menu editor" [Crash,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ^ thats the bug
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> great. hopefully a KDE dev can get a fix for an upcoming update
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> yeah, for now if i want to use that icon theme and edit an icon i do it with the terminal and not menulibre because menulibre messes with the kde menus in bad ways (duplicate categories) etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2547: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2547: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2547: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2547/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2548: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2548: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2548: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2548/
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> Hi guys, congratulations on the release of Kubuntu 18.10! :)
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> I just want to report a little mistake I noticed on the Downloads page. Please forgive me beforehand, I know this is not the best place to report that.
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> Kubuntu 16.04 says it is supported until April 2019, when in fact it will go until April 2021
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> Kubuntu 18.04 says it is supported until April 2021, when in fact it will go until April 2023.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No, we as a flavour only commited to 3 years support for 16.04 and 18.04 LTS. We don't have to follow main Ubuntu in doing 5 years. Most if not all flavours just do 3 years on the LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> Oh, I didn't know that. Thanks for the info :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #83: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #126: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #275: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenlive build #63: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenlive/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #218: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #85: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #89: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #98: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #139: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #67: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #85: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #119: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #47: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #86: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #86: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #76: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #38: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #98: FAILURE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #84: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #131: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/131/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-14
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mparillo> I just installed the current EE ISO to a VM while on the train. I found the installation shockingly show. Is it possible that it keeps pausing looking for a lost network connection?
<BluesKaj>  mparillo probly slow train wifi?
<mparillo> Actually no WiFi at all. The other possibility is that my host while under battery has some kind of reduced performance setting, but I never noticed it like that except during the installation.
<mparillo> Also, I thought open-vm-tools-desktop was included in recent ISOs. Not this time.
<valorie> <sil2100> Flavors! Remember about preparing your release notes and making sure they're linked (at the right time or earlier) to the main eoan release notes <--- have we done that?
<valorie> I've been uber busy and not had a chance to even look
<valorie> and leaving for the afternoon in a couple of mins
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
<RikMills> new isi to test
<RikMills> iso
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-15
<valorie> mparillo: have you done release notes?
<valorie> I gave blood today and still feel a bit weird
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The missing "remove media" bug at then end of install has been fixed with latest iso.
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> o/ @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I know I prematurely said this before, but I verified with over 30 tests....the alt-tab using the large icon task switcher with NVidia driver on a hybrid laptop is also fixed!  (If that's not an extreme corner case, then I don't know what is..... :))
<valorie> that is extemely good news!
<valorie> this could be the cycle in which I test wayland on this lappy!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wayland works quite well.  I am still not happy with high dpi mixed with a non-high dpi monitor.  Forcing the Font DPI seems to produce better results than the non 1:1 scaling.  When using scaling, even with 0.05 increments, some apps (chrome, telegram, etc) using some sort of blurry pixel doubling and are not crisp and clear like a native KDE app.
<valorie> interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> However, a comfortable low dpi font is too small on high dpi (and visa versa).  So I choose a comprise font size that frustrates me on both displays.... A per diplay font seems like the best solution, but I have not seen that on an DE's radar.
<valorie> might be time for a "wish" bug on bugs.kde.org
 * valorie has only the monitor the lappy comes with
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I booted Ubuntu 19.10 to see if they handle mixed dpi environments any better.  Other than defaulting to a 2:1 scale on the high DPi display,  Gnome seems to have few options for customizing (note: I did not install and add the extended gnome customizations).
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> would be nice to pull ahead of them on the wayland front
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wayland has improved so much, that I find myself checking ksysgard to see which platform I am running.
<valorie> that is reallllllly good news
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, did you watch Alen's vlog testing the new releases?
<valorie> I didn't 
<valorie> haven't been home much
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was curious how he captured his external laptop screen to his desktop.  He must be using a video capture device, which makes me wonder what he was using and what software he used to grab the external display, his video feed and the youtube chat window all on a single broadcast screen...  pretty slick demo...
<valorie> I'm sure he's willing to tell ya
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, I will definitely inquire....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> One missing feature on Wayland is middle click mouse pasting.  I use that all time when coding/editing.  I switch back to X when I am working on anything but very short projects.
<valorie> wow, that's a biggie
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Was out for a 🍺, so no
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> morning
<mparillo> Rik beat me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<RikMills> mparillo: though I may as well when the beta one was more or less it anyway
<RikMills> *thought
<mparillo> I think you heavily corrected my beta wiki post, and then must have pasted it into the release notes.
<RikMills> beta seems so long ago I forget to be honest
<RikMills> Plasma 5.17 is out today
<RikMills> built in staging and ready to go
<RikMills> to backports ppa that is
<vip> hi there
<mparillo> Will there be another respin for the sudo CVE (not as serious as the headlines would suggest IMHO)?
<mparillo> https://www.sudo.ws/alerts/minus_1_uid.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RikMills> mparillo: fixed sudo is in the unapproved queue, but don't know more than that
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1184081651049160704
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It is in the backports PPA for Eoan
<vip> Any chance for disco?
<RikMills> vip: not doing for disco as it will break upgrades to Eoan. You can tell people to ppa-purge, but they forget
<vip> ok, so I'll to upgrade :)
<kinghat> i think you said previously that 5.17 wont be in kubuntu 19.10, correct?
<mparillo> While not on the ISO, but Plasma 5.17.x is almost certain to be available in a PPA.
<mparillo> Speaking of the ISO, it is available for testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds/201125/testcases
<kinghat> mparillo: ya i just mean as the default. figured as much about the ppa.
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
<RikMills> new iso!
<mparillo> In #ubuntu-release, I see [17:21] <bittin_>  burning the iso with fixed sudo now :). I assume that is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds/201180/testcases 
<mparillo> Completely untested so far. On the first two, Popey was so fast.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-16
<bob_> I want to trport/discus a bug in kubuntu ermine
<bob_> I want to report/discus a bug in kubuntu ermine 
<bob_> I do not know where/how to do this
<bob_> I'm looking for guidance
<valorie> hi bob
<valorie> the best and easiest way to file bugs is in the commandline: ubuntu-bug packagename
<valorie> and since it isn't out yet, attach it to one of the test cases in the qatracker
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds/201180/testcases 
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mamarley> RikMills: Did you realize you are second on this list of top Ubuntu contributors? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors :)
<RikMills> mamarley: yeah. only beaten by Lubuntu's CI upload bot!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 ^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I consider that a job well done.
<RikMills> <Laney> we're looking to do a re-spin to fix the nvidia:i386 stuff btw
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191016)
<RikMills> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2, crydotsnake-M for more information.
<RikMills> new iso. hopefully the last!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-17
<mparillo> Figures, right after I tested OEM.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wireless networknig "not working" during install.  "org.freedesktop.NetworkManger.PermissionDenied: Not authorized to control networking" looks like we need another iso.
<valorie> icky
<valorie> I would report the BR in release
<valorie> and also ask if other flavors are experiencing the same thing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In progress....
<valorie> #ubuntu-flavors is the chan
<valorie> great chan
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ubuntu-bug ubiquity....
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> about 9 out of 10 bugs
<valorie> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> just verified wireless works fine after install....
<valorie> heh
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hmmm, this was an issue back in 2013.... https://askubuntu.com/questions/304159/not-authorized-to-control-networking/304181
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, that was not ubiquity related....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1848413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848413 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wireless networking "not working" during install. " [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Looks like same bug crashes the GTK ubiquity completely
<valorie> always on release day ubiquity breaks
<valorie> gosh
<RikMills> To be fair, it's been broken most days for about a week. just in lots of different ways, most affecting GTK and zfs. lol
<vip> hi ho
<valorie> RikMills: lol, that's one way to look at it.....
 * valorie goes to bed and hopes for the best
<mparillo> [05:22] <bdmurray> There will be a respin of isos shortly. (05:22 EDT = 0922 UTC)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds/201242/testcases
<mparillo> But I get a 404 on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20191017/MD5SUMS
<RikMills> they are coming
<RikMills> error at the end of build stopped the copy
<mparillo> Now there is an MD5 9854741e5ffecc349fcf073ea13ff2ea *eoan-desktop-amd64.iso but my latest zsync does not match. Does it take a little while to copy the ISO to current?
<mparillo> Answering my own question: Yes. Waiting five minutes, and zsync found the changes, and now my MD5s match.
<RikMills> let me ssh into my desktop where my zsyncs are and check
<RikMills> oh, ok :)
<RikMills> crappy laptop I am on at the moment can't do test, so any/all help is appreciated
<mparillo> Live Session, Full Disk Install, Encrypted Install all look good in VMWare. Starting OEM now.
<santa_> good afternoon everybody
<santa_> I have been a bit busy these weeks, RikMills did I miss something important wrt packaging?
<RikMills> santa_: there are a few things I would like to mention, but you may already be aware. lets look to having a chat this weekend, or early next week
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
<crydotsnake-M> Hello. Sorry that i was Not so much active in the Last Weeks. Please forgive ne!. I Hope you all Feeling Well ! :).
<crydotsnake-M> * Hello. Sorry that i was Not so much active in the Last Weeks. Please forgive me!. I Hope you all Feeling Well ! :).
<santa_> RikMills: ok, ping me tomorrow morning anytime
<santa_> RikMills: excuse me I meant saturday, ping me saturday anytime
 * santa_ needs more coffee
<crydotsnake-M> :D
<crydotsnake-M> Coffee is Always good. 
<[Relic]> he should just have had his elfs take a message
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-is-released-today/
<valorie> rt plz
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-18
<vip> "Kubuntu 19.10 is released today", nice, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mamarley> Is it too early to upgrade to Focal? xD
<crydotsnake-M> Hello all. 
<santa_> good afternoon everybody
<santa_> RikMills: just FYI I will be working on trying to update groomlake's tritemio to focal
<dax> Hello! The last line on https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-is-released-today/ has a hyperlink to the release notes. The hyperlink text has the correct address, but the href points at https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-is-released-today/_wp_link_placeholder instead. Not sure who to ping about website stuff so hopefully someone in here knows or can fix :)
<RikMills> dax: let me look
<dax> ty
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/thanks-to-our-sponsors/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/thanks-to-our-sponsors/ 
<valorie> oops
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1185271978866774016 -- plz rt
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-19
<blaze[m]> In my case Plasma Wayland session doesn't even start. Computer just freezes and I have to restart it
<blaze[m]> Sigh
<blaze[m]> With every Plasma release it just gets worse and worse
<blaze[m]> :D
<yofel> well, as long as your release upgrade at least went fine... Mine exploded into stars thanks to someone putting impossible upgrade requirements into virtualbox
<yofel> still trying to figure out what all got missed
<blaze[m]> Right, I had that issue with virtualbox too
<blaze[m]> I had to remove everything virtualbox-related with dpkg and then complete my upgrade
<yofel> well, a reboot is enough to get the virtualbox package install to succeed afterwards. But that then removed kubuntu-desktop because keeping amarok installed was more important to apt than uprading breeze.. and I'm not sure if something else got missed as well
<yofel> ok, with the correct breeze version I have a background image on the login screen again
<yofel> FWIW, the team did a good job on the plasma part otherwise. No visible issues other than what got caused by vritualbox
<yofel> sadly 19.10 fixes none of the issues 19.04 brough me. But none of those are KDE releated
<RikMills> yofel: ouch. have forwarded that to last person to do vbox uploads
<RikMills> yofel: on bytemark, when it looked like we might lose linode, I started trying to get LXD containers set up there. not needed now I guess, so please undo if needed
<yofel> it shouldn't break anything so I would leave it there for now. We might need that at some point after all
<yofel> as for virtualbox: it's only kind of a packaging issue.. the dependencies don't match the requirements of virtualbox. And virtualbox from eoan does not support the kernel from disco. But that's what DKMS will try to build a kernel for during the upgrade, meaning the kernel requirement of the new virtualbox are impossible for the release upgrade
<yofel> not sure how you would fix that other than downgrading virtualbox...
<RikMills> yofel: ah, there was exactly the same sort of issue building some Eoan nvidia kernel modules with the disco kernel. that was reported and fixed, but guess vbox slipped under the radar :/ 
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Mamarok> upgraded to 5.17 this morning, works great :-) Just one knit-pick: why on earth does it override my default Desktop view with Folder View?  Shouldn't touch the previous settings IMHO
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Mamarok: I was not aware that happens. Please report it to KDE if you think that is out of order. It is certaily nothing Kubuntu has done on purpose.
<Mamarok> Just did tell Kai, we are showcasing Plasma 5.17 at Linuxday.at in DOrnbirn today :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nice. Kai is super at investigating things like this
<Mamarok> indeed, great guy to work with, and also great booth guy, he loves to explain to people visitng the booth
<yofel> now lets try to get jenkins up to date..
<RikMills> yofel: told to point you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1848006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848006 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "package virtualbox-dkms 6.0.12-dfsg-1 failed to install/upgrade: installed virtualbox-dkms package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,Invalid]
<yofel> ok then. Maybe that got out a tad too late for me
<RikMills> That is what Gianfranco Costamagna <locutusofborg> thinks
<yofel> yeah, looks like I forgot to reboot before the upgrade
<RikMills> yeahm though it is arguable there should be measures in place to prevent trying to build on incompatible kernels. maybe somthing to address
<yofel> thinking about it, on another system do-release-upgrade refused to upgrade before I rebooted, so I wonder what happend there
<yofel> why is the old CI server still a thing...
<yofel> sitter: ^
<yofel> are you using river for something? otherwise that's just eating money
<clivejo> Hi yofel, RE: river,  There was discussions at one point to rebuild a new NG CI system in python and I asked Clemen's if that was okay.  He said it was fine to do that.  
<yofel> ah ok, thanks. I stopped jenkins on it so the bot doesn't hijack the nick, I'll leave it alone otherwise then
<clivejo> sorry if that has already been discussed, Rik forwarded me on part of the conversation on Telegram
<clivejo> I have no idea on the state of play on the new NG CI, I believe santa and tsimonq were working on that
<yofel> RikMills: kci master is now running 18.04 and jenkins + plugins are updated. The ruby-runtime plugin fails to load now though, lets see if I can fix that
<clivejo> but Clemen's was happy for them to use it as a test machine
<clivejo> but that was while I was still on the team, might be best if someone touches base and confirms that
<clivejo> Rik has the keys to rive, I believe
<clivejo> I think he might be out partying
<RikMills> clivejo: not quite, but I have maybe had more Jack Daniels than is recommended for tweaking servers
<clivejo> some say it helps :P
<RikMills> I think I am on the wrong side of the balmer curve ;)
<RikMills> *peak
<clivejo> BTW anyone got wayland working on NVidia?
<clivejo> well plasma-wayland
<RikMills> nope. it hates my card, even on latest plasma
<clivejo> even on 5.17?
<clivejo> darn, was hoping it would work!
<blaze> Even amd doesn't work anymore, at least for me
<RikMills> yesyes
<clivejo> oh, that's odd
<blaze> maybe I'm too lucky
<clivejo> works great for me, just not NVidia :(
<clivejo> anyone happen to know where the new redshift/night mode settings are in 5.17?
<blaze> display and monitor
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wayland on NVidia works on my hybird laptop, but locks up my desktop.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was curious how if others experienced the same, seems so...
<clivejo> Hi DarinMiller, I haven't tried it yet under 5.17
<clivejo> we disable Wayland by default currently, so have to manually install the files I need
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi clivejo.  wayland requires manual install on kubuntu also.  Still not quite ready for prime time, but inching ever closer.
<clivejo> ah cool, haven't used Kubuntu in a wee while, so out of the loop so to speak!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<RikMills> yeah, keeping it as an 'you can install that session if you want to test, but it is not supported'
<RikMills> having it there by default on sddm login options implies to too may that it should work
<clivejo> RikMills: do you remove the session file in packaging?
<santa_> hello everyone
<RikMills> clivejo: seperated into: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/plasma-workspace-wayland
<RikMills> which is not installed by default
<santa_> clivejo: nice to see you again :)
<RikMills> santa_: hi!
<santa_> clivejo: I had to pause my research on a new CI implementation a while ago, but I hope to resume it when KA is a bit more mature to handle that
<santa_> RikMills: hi, if you want to discuss a few things about the packaging I'm available tonight
<santa_> speaking of which, I have updated groomlake's tritemio to handle focal, first test rebuild in progress: http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html 
<RikMills> santa_: well, as previously said, I have had more than a few Jack Daniels, so not sure how much my technical comprehension is up to that
<santa_> RikMills: oh ok, I haven't seen that, let's have that talk tomorrow whenever you are in shape ;)
<RikMills> I will mention a few things though, which I bet you have seen in debian
<santa_> ok, go ahead please
<RikMills> 1) Pio has been removing crappy testsuites so we can follow suit when 19.10 queue is unblocked
<santa_> Pino
<RikMills> *Pino
<RikMills> 2) PIM is having symbols removed, and moving to a virtual ABI provides way of ensuring ABI deps are required internally and on other packages
<santa_> ok
<santa_> anything else?
<RikMills> seems sensible to follow? I would say so, even if you disagree, as not a fun delta to maintain
<RikMills> santa_: those were the main things
<santa_> I'm fine to follow debian in autopkgtest removal
<santa_> ack, I plan the next few days if possible:
<santa_> - prepare tritemio's area51 for focal and do test rebuilds
<santa_> - remove some of the branch checking from KA as we discussed some weeks ago in order to prepare the first 2.3 beta
<santa_> - think about debian merges
<santa_> and that's it, I think these are the main thing on my "agenda"
<RikMills> seems good
<santa_> * the main things
<RikMills> 1st thing I will do is drop the tests debian did, then any subsequent stiff we do (FW etc) will trigger less to annoy the release team (Laney)
<santa_> that's cool
<RikMills> s/stiff/stuff
<RikMills> ok. we are on same page then
<santa_> :)
 * RikMills pours another JD
 * RikMills hands one to clivejo and anyone else who wants
<clivejo> sorry, had to go to the shop before it closed!
<clivejo> yeah, sure
<clivejo> do you'll still use BBB?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> nice to see you clive!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> we've not had a meeting there for awhile, but they have it available to us
<clivejo> Hi @Valoriez
<clivejo> has anyone logged into it recently?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-20
<crydotsnake-M> Hello everyone. I Hope you all Feeling Well. 
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: Hi, all is good!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<crydotsnake-M> RikMills Sorry that i was inactive so Long. I still want to Contribute! :)).
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> No problem
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I haven't  recently
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from clivejo: <clivejo> has anyone logged into it recently?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ^ clivejo
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Now i'm Back on Kubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with the new 19.10 release sources/repos, users are complaining there are no release-upgrades using the cli 
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Upgrades are intentionally delayed and managed by Ubuntu.  Rik was expecting (hoping) they would be enabled by Tuesday.
<BluesKaj> too bad they missed the adverted release date by so much 
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, we should advertise the upgrade date more clearly.
<RikMills> yofel: 20:54:30 /usr/lib/ruby/2.5.0/drb/drb.rb:744:in `rescue in block in open': druby://10.0.3.1:9991 - #<Errno::ECONNREFUSED: Connection refused - connect(2) for "10.0.3.1" port 9991> (DRb::DRbConnError)
<RikMills> docker-monitor can't start
<clivejo> RikMills: would you try if you get a wee minute?
 * clivejo forgot to take out the bouncer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Clivejo... try?  Anyway I can assist?
<RikMills> clivejo: seems to log in
<clivejo> to see if the Big Blue Button room is still there
<RikMills> it is
<clivejo> good stuff
<clivejo> I removed all that stuff from Bitwarden and can't even remember the login URL!
<RikMills> clivejo: https://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<clivejo> LOL need a password too
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It works anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Unlike KCI, which is screwed 😢
<IrcsomeBot> * RikMills tries something
<yofel> meh, I'll look in a bit
<RikMills> yofel: think I got docker monitor going. missing gems
<RikMills> the plugins being moaned about, not sure if we need
<yofel> they sound as if we need them. But one try to fix the runtime ended with a NullPointerException, and I didn't have time to look more at that
<mparillo> clivejo: I saved that password (keepassxc for the win). If you still need it, you can PM me.
<clivejo> thanks mparillo, rik already sent me it on Telegram
<clivejo> on there now having a chin wag
<valorie> :-)
<Eickmeyer> Anybody wanna give a little info on this one? I have only vague knowledge, and I hope I'm on-point: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/up-to-this-day-kubuntu-still-does-not-have-the-previously-removed-release-upgrade-notification/
<valorie> you are exactly correct, Eickmeyer
<valorie> although I have to say that I've not waited to see for sure if the notification pops up
<valorie> ever
<valorie> lol
